# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Սպորտ > Ֆուտբոլ >  Ռեալ Մադրիդ / FC Real Madrid

## Hambik

Մադրիդի Ռեալի Ֆանատների համար  :Smile: 

Թեկուզ վերջին տարիներին այս թմի խաղը մեղմ ասած չի հաջողվում, այդուհանդերձ
լինելով նրա երկրպագու` հուսով եմ այստեղ գտնել համախոհների՝ թմի հետ կապված տարբեր թեմաներ քննարկելու ակնկալիքով  :Wink:

----------

Diana99 (04.04.2013), Freeman (11.07.2010)

----------


## kiki

Լուրջ ես ասու՞մ...բա ես կարծեցի Բարսելոնայի երկրպագու ես...չէի էլ նկատել էս թեման ...
ուֆ...ես ինչ լավ էր...

----------


## Hrayr2006

Ես էլ Ռեալ Մադրիդին սիրում եմ, բայց ոչ այնքան, որքան Բարսելոնային, անցյալ տարի լավ չէր խաղում, այս տարի էլ բացումը լավ չէր տեսնենք ինչ կլինի:

----------


## Hambik

> Լուրջ ես ասու՞մ...բա ես կարծեցի Բարսելոնայի երկրպագու ես...չէի էլ նկատել էս թեման ...
> ուֆ...ես ինչ լավ էր...



Ինչո՞վ եր լավ  :Smile:  չլինի՞ դու ել ես Ռեալի երկրպագու  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:  
Առաջին թիմը իմ համար Ռեալն է, բայց փաստ է, որ հիմա շատ վատ է  խաղում, ինչպես
ասեց Հրայրը բացումն ել լավը չեր  :Sad:  
Եթե այսպես շարունակվի այս տարի ել ոչինչ չի ստացվի …

----------


## Bonita

Հանդիսանալով այն աղջիկներից մեկը,որոնք ֆուտբոլ նայում են ֆուտբոլիստների համար, :Blush:  հետևաբար չեմ կարող չսիրել Ռեալ Մադրիդ :Wink:  ,քանզի այնտեղ խաղում են աշխարհի  ամենագեղեցիկ  տղամարդկանցից 2ը... :Wink:   :Blush:

----------


## Hambik

> Հանդիսանալով այն աղջիկներից մեկը,որոնք ֆուտբոլ նայում են ֆուտբոլիստների համար, հետևաբար չեմ կարող չսիրել Ռեալ Մադրիդ ,քանզի այնտեղ խաղում են աշխարհի  ամենագեղեցիկ  տղամարդկանցից 2ը...


Ճիշտն ասած ես այդքան ել չեմ սիրում որ աղջիկը ֆուտբոլը նայում է տղամարդկանց
համար (միայն չնեղաղաս !  :Jpit:  բայց այնուամենայնիվ փորձեմ գուշակել՝մեկը Ռաուլն է, 
մյուսն ել՝ երևի Կասիլյա՞սը:

----------


## Hambik

Իսկ այժմ ֆուտբոլը ֆուտբոլի՜ համար դիտողներին մի հարց.  :Smile:  
Ռեալը հիմա ունի և՜ լավ խաղացողներ և՜ լավ մարզիչ: Ի՞նչ եք կարծում, ի՞նչն է անհրաժեշտ այս թմին իր հիանալի խաղը ու համբավը վերագտնելու համար:
Մի գուցե՝ *ժամանա՞կ* …

----------


## Bonita

Չէ հա~ա...ինչ նեղանալ Hambik ջան :Ok:  ... 
                Ահա և նրանք... :Love:

----------


## kiki

> Ինչո՞վ եր լավ  չլինի՞ դու ել ես Ռեալի երկրպագու    
> Առաջին թիմը իմ համար Ռեալն է, բայց փաստ է, որ հիմա շատ վատ է  խաղում, ինչպես
> ասեց Հրայրը բացումն ել լավը չեր  
> Եթե այսպես շարունակվի այս տարի ել ոչինչ չի ստացվի …


Բնականաբար այո... :Smile:  
իմիջիայլոց, ես քեզ նամակ կգրեմ ու մի լավ բան կասեմ...

----------


## kiki

> Իսկ այժմ ֆուտբոլը ֆուտբոլի՜ համար դիտողներին մի հարց.  
> Ռեալը հիմա ունի և՜ լավ խաղացողներ և՜ լավ մարզիչ: Ի՞նչ եք կարծում, ի՞նչն է անհրաժեշտ այս թմին իր հիանալի խաղը ու համբավը վերագտնելու համար:
> Մի գուցե՝ *ժամանա՞կ* …


Շատ բան ու բնականաբար, առաջին հերթին էս պահին ժամանակը...
բայց դա երկար պատմություն է... :Smile:  
Բոնիտա ջան, լավ էլ ճաշակ ունես... :Ok:

----------


## Sergey

> Իսկ այժմ ֆուտբոլը ֆուտբոլի՜ համար դիտողներին մի հարց.  
> Ռեալը հիմա ունի և՜ լավ խաղացողներ և՜ լավ մարզիչ: Ի՞նչ եք կարծում, ի՞նչն է անհրաժեշտ այս թմին իր հիանալի խաղը ու համբավը վերագտնելու համար:
> Մի գուցե՝ *ժամանա՞կ* …


Ես ընդհանրապես սիրում եմ իսպանական թիմերին, նախ և առաջ իհարկե Մադրիդի Ռեալին, իսկ թե որքանով են Ռեալի մարզիչն ու խաղացողները լավը, ցույց կտա ժամանակը։

----------


## Bonita

Ինչքան հասկացա` հարցը ինձ չի վերաբերվում,բայց ես էլ կպատասխանեմ / իրականում *ֆուտբոլ* շատ եմ սիրում,կատակը մի կողմ /... :Wink:  

Ռեալ Մադրիդի 70 տոկոսին վաղու~ց պետք է թոշակի ուղարկեն :Smile:   ...
 Պակասում են նոր,երիտասարդ դեմքեր... :Ok:

----------


## kiki

Բոնիտա ջան, ես ֆուտբոլ վաղուց եմ նայում, ու քիչ թե շատ հասկանում եմ էդ ամեն ինչից, ու թույլ տուր ասել քեզ, որ նման բան ասելը շատ սխալա...Ռեալի կազմը , հատկապես հիմա, զգալիորեն թարմացվել է...իսկ էդ թոշակի ուղարկվողների ցուցակում երևի դու Զիդանին, Կարլոսին ...էլ ու՞մ նկատի ունես...ես էլ թոշակի թեկնածու չեմ կարողանում գտնել...ուրեմն ասեմ, որ Զիդանը արդեն հեռացել է ֆուտբոլից, իսկ Կարլոսի արագությանն ու տեղնիկային շատ երիտասարդներ դեռ նախանձել կարող են...
այնպես որ նման անպատասխանատու բաներ եկեք չասենք, լա՞վ...
հո չնեղացա՞ր...ես պարզապես չեմ կարողանում այլ կերպ ասել... :Smile:

----------


## Աբելյան

Չեք պատկերացնում առաջ ինչքան էի Ռեալը ատում. չեմպիոնների լիգայում "Ռեալ"-"Ռոմա" խաղի վախտ "Ռոման" 2-0 տանում էր, 4-2 կրվավ; "Ռեալ"-"Վալենսիա" խաղում Վալենսիան մինչև իննսուներորդ րոպեն 1-0 կրում էր, Ռաուլը սիմուլյացիա արեց, մրցավարը փոխանակ դեղին քարտ ցույց տար, մի հատ էլ պենալ դրեց, խաղը 1-1 պրծավ:  "Ատլետիկո"-"Ռեալ" խաղում Ատլետիկոն 7-8 հատ շանս ուներ, չօգտագործեց, Ռեալը 3 հատ ստից շանս ուներ, խփեց ու 3-0 տարավ:  :Angry2:  
Լավ ա էս վերջերս խելոքացել ա, մի քիչ սկսել եմ սիրել, որովհետև Կաննավարոն ա խաղում:

----------


## John

Ես որ սկսեցի ֆուտոլ նայել, Ռեալը արդեն սկսել էր տուֆտել՝ այսինքն հեչ լավ չէր խաղում, բայց չխաղալով էլի արդյունքի էր հասնում ու դրանից էի շատ ներվայնանում: Ռեալից մենակ Կասիլյասին, Կանավարոյին  ու Ռաուլին եմ հավանում, իսկ Բեքհեմը… չեմ ժխտում, որ տաղանդավոր ֆուտբոլիստ է, բայց հեչ չի աշխատում (փող ի նկատի չունեմ, այլ իրա խաղը կատարելագործելու վրա չի աշխատում) ու երբ որ ես իրա խաղը տեսագրությամբ տեսա Մանչեստրի կազմում, ես կարծիքս ավելի հիմնավորվեց, քանի որ ինքը 5-6 տարի առաջ ավելի լավ էր խաղում, քան թե հիմա: Այսինքն ինքը ավելի հետա գնացել, փոխանակ ավելի կատարելագործվեր: Հիմա իրան սիրողները կասեն, բայց էլի լավա խաղում… ինչու՞ է նման կարծիք տարածված: Որովհետև նա ամեն խաղում 2-3 (հազարից մեկ կարողա ավելի շատ) լավ փոխանցում է կատարում ու 10-11 խաղը մեկ (միջին հաշվով) գուլ է խփում: Իսկ ինչի՞ շնորհիվ: Միանշանակ տաղանդի: Իսկ ինչի՞ վրա է ծախսում այն ժամանակը, որը պետք է հատկացներ խաղը կատարելագործելուն. գովազդների համար է նկարվում, ամեն տեսակի բաներ է հորինում փող աշխատելու համար (օրինակ էսօր «Ֆուտբոլ+»-ի վերջին էջում գրած էր, որ օծանելիքա ուզում սարքի իրա անունով): Հիմնականում այ էդ ……-ի պատճառովա, որ Ռեալին ու Ռեալի հետ կապված համարյա ամեն ինչ ատում եմ…
Հ.Գ.
Բեքհեմի երկրպագուներից ներողություն եմ հայցում, բայց ինչ որ գրել եմ՝ զուտ ճշմարտությունն է…

----------


## docart

Ռեալը դա բիզնես է, ապարատ, որի միջոցով մեծ գումարներ են աշխատում:

----------


## kiki

Հովսեփ, դե ես այսօր քեզ արդեն ասեցի ինչն է պատճառը այդ ամենի ՝ մարզիչը...քանի որ Դել Բոսկեից հետո մենք մարզիչ կարելի է ասել չունեինք, ակսինքն մի մարդ, ով կկարողանար հավաքել այդ բոլոր տաղանդավորներին ու մի ամբողջություն ստեղծել: Դել Բոսկեի  ու Մակելելեի հեռանալով էլ սկսվեց այս ամենը:  Իսկ դրանից առաջ Ռեալը փայլում էր :  և եթե մենք անած մրցաշրջանը ավարտեցինք 2-րդ տեղում, ապա դա մաիյն հենց այդ ձեր ասած ֆուտբոլիստների և նրանց տաղանդի շնորհիվ էր...ձեր կարծիքով հե՞շտ է մի խաղաշրջանի ընթացքում 3-4 մարզիչ փոխելը...մեկը գալիս է, մինչև փորձում է հավաքել ու մի բան անել , արդեն գնում է...մի խոսքով, 



> Ռեալը արդեն սկսել էր տուֆտել՝ այսինքն հեչ լավ չէր խաղում,


նման արտահայտություններ անելուց առաջ մի լավ մտածեք, ու մի քիչ էլ հարգանք ունեցեք մյուս երկրպագուների նկատմամբ...



> Ռեալը դա բիզնես է, ապարատ, որի միջոցով մեծ գումարներ են աշխատում:


ինչպիսի՜ խոսքեր...ո՞րտեղ ես կարդացել...որպես լրագրող ասեմ, որ նման արտահայտություններ սիրում են հատկապես անգլիական էժանագին թերթերն անել...
ներեղություն, չէի ուզում վիրավորել որևէ մեկին, պարզապես շատ եմ բարկանում նման անպատասխանատու բառերի վրա...

----------


## John

Էս էլ կյանքում Ռեալի մասին վատ չեմ արտահայտվի, որովհետև Կիկին լրագրող է ու ես իմ համեստ բառապաշարով չեմ կարող իրա հետ մրցել, իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է «Ռեալը արդեն սկսել էր տուֆտել՝ այսինքն հեչ լավ չէր խաղում» արտահայտությանը, ապա ասեմ, որ մի՞թե սխալ բան եմ ասել:2003-2004 առաջնությունում Ռեալը լա՞վ է խաղացել:

----------


## Hambik

Ժողովուրդ ջան, ես այս թեման բացելուց ընդհանրապես նպատակ չունեի այսպիսի
տհաճ վիճաբանությունների առիթ հանդիսանալ, պետք չէ իրար վիրավորել կամ վիրավորվել իրարից  :Smile: , ավելի լավ է այս թեմայում գրառումներ անեն նրանք,  ովքեր
Ռեալի երկրպագու են Ե՛ւ նրանք, ովքեր բացի քննադատելուց ու հայհոյելուց (քանի որ դա շատ հեշտ է Ռեալի պարագայում) նաև ինչ-որ լուծումներ են տեսնում  ու սեփական կարծիքներ ունեն հիմիկվա Ռեալի վիճակը բարելավելու ուղղությամբ: 
Եկեք փորձենք 
հավաքենք մեր այդ կարծիքները փոխանակ քննադատելու և մի եզրահանգման գանք, այդ դեպքում այդ եզրահանգումը արդեն կտանենք ավելի առաջ որպեսզի հասնի Ռեալի ղեկավարությանը և հատկապես Իսպանիայի երկրպագուներին ու մամուլին:
Մի օրինակ բերեմ, իմ ընկերներից մեկը լինելով Մանչեստրի երկրպագու հասավ այն բանի որ Անգլիայի Մանչեստրցիների միտքը գցեց՝ անգլիայի փողոցներով բողոքի միտինգ կազմակերպել ի դեմս մարզիչ ֆերգյուսոնին իր պաշտոնից հանելու!
Հուսով եմ դժվար բան չեմ առաջարկում :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## John

Կներեք ինձ էդ դեպքում, ես այս թեմայում անելիք չունեմ, միայն կարող եմ ցանկանալ, որ ձեր սիրելի թիմի գործերը լավանան ու Ռեալը իր նախկին խաղը վերագտնի, ինչից էլ բնականաբար կշահի համաշխարհային ֆուտբոլը…

----------


## Hambik

> Կներեք ինձ էդ դեպքում, ես այս թեմայում անելիք չունեմ, միայն կարող եմ ցանկանալ, որ ձեր սիրելի թիմի գործերը լավանան ու Ռեալը իր նախկին խաղը վերագտնի, ինչից էլ բնականաբար կշահի համաշխարհային ֆուտբոլը…


Մերսի ցանկությունների համար Հովսեփ ջան  :Wink:

----------


## kiki

> Էս էլ կյանքում Ռեալի մասին վատ չեմ արտահայտվի, որովհետև Կիկին լրագրող է ու ես իմ համեստ բառապաշարով չեմ կարող իրա հետ մրցել, իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է «Ռեալը արդեն սկսել էր տուֆտել՝ այսինքն հեչ լավ չէր խաղում» արտահայտությանը, ապա ասեմ, որ մի՞թե սխալ բան եմ ասել:2003-2004 առաջնությունում Ռեալը լա՞վ է խաղացել:


Հովսեփ, ի՞նչ կապ ունեն այստեղ լրագրողն ու բառապաշարը, չեմ հասկանում... :Shok:  ես պարզապես երկրպագու եմ...
իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է այդ արտահայտությանը , ապա ասեմ, որ լավ չխաղալը չի նշանակում "տուֆտել" ...

մեկ էլ, ես միշտ ուրախ եմ քեզ տեսնել և այստեղ, և բոլոր թեմաներում... ես պարզապես պատասխանել էի քեզ : եթե ինչ որ բան սխալ եմ գրել, ասա, ու փորձի ապացուցել:

----------


## John

Այ հենց այստեղ է, որ ես անզոր եմ… Մաֆիա խաղալուց էլ նկատած կլինես, որ ես ինձ ու իմ կարծիքը դժվարությամբ եմ պաշտպանում: Եթե լրագրող ես, ուրեմն գոնե Հայոց Լեզվին լավ ես տիրապետում, հետևաբար մտքերդ ինձնից լավ ես շարադրում ու բանավիճելիս էլ ինձ կհաղթես… դրա համար էլ գերադասում եմ լռել… Ես էլ եմ ուրախ քեզ տեսել ամեն տեղ, իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է քո գրածի մեջ սխալներին, ապա ես ոչ թե սխալներ եմ տեսնում ,այլ մեր կարծիքները չեն համընկնում: Տուֆտել բառը երևի տարբեր կերպ ենք ընկալում, իսկ թե մեզնից ո՞վ է ավելի ճիշտ ընկալում՝ չգիտեմ: Ես պարզապես օգտվում եմ ազատ արտահայտվելու իմ իրավունքից…
Հ.Գ.
Կարծում եմ մեր բանավեճը Ռեալի ու հատկապես Բեքհեմի մասին այսքանով կավարտվի… եթե էլի հարցեր կան, կարծում եմ օֆֆթոպ չանելու համար կարելի ե պմ օգտագործել…

----------


## kiki

ես էլ եմ զգում, որ թեմաից շեղվում ենք, այնուամենայնիվ կգրեմ վերջին խոսքս, որ քեզ պարզ լինեն  որոշ բաներ: 
Հովսեփ ջան, նախ ասեմ, որ հայոց լեզվին վատ չեմ տիրապետում, բայց մտքերս ես ռուսերեն եմ շարադրում ու ռուսերեն էլ հիմնականում կարողանում եմ մտքերս արտահայտել, ու աշխատանքի տեղն էլ ռուսերեն էի գրում նորությունները, բայց էս պահին չեմ աշխատում ու քեզ հետ բանավեճի մեջ չեմ մտել ու չեմ էլ ուզում...
բնականաբար, ես չեմ գտնում որ մեր կարծիքները պետք է համընկնեն, այլապես մենք մի ակումբի երկրպագուներ կլինեինք երևի, իսկ ազատ արտահայտվել քեզ ոչ մեկը չի խանգարում, ես էլ եմ իմ կարծիքն արտահայտում , բայց աշխատում եմ զգույշ լինել, քանի որ չեմ ուզում վիրավորել ոչ մեկին...ես դա էի միայն ուզում ասել...
իսկ տուֆտել բառը ես չեմ պատկերացնում ինչպես կարելի է տարբեր կերպ հասկանալ...և ֆուտբոլին այն իմ կարծիքով բոլորովին մոտ բառ չի...

ինչևէ, որպեսզի պոստս շատ հեռու չգնա Ռեալ Մադրիդ թեմայից, ասեմ որ մեր "խելոք" Կապելլոն մի տրանսֆեր էլ իրականացրեց  , ավելի ճիշտ փոխանակում . Բապտիստան փոփարինվեց Ռեեսի հետ...
խելագարվել կարելի է...

----------


## Մասսագետ

Կապելլոն ամենախելոք մարզիչնեից մեկն ա: Իմ տեսած ամենալավ մարզիչն ա ռեալի, չնայած ոնց կմարզի ռեալը, չեմ կարա ասեմ, հույս ունեմ՝ վատ: Ռեալը էս տարի էլ երևի Իսպանիայի չեմպիոն չի դառնա, ոչ էլ Բարսան կդառնա: 
Որ Ռոնալդոն էլ չի խաղում ռեալում, էդ ռեալի համար մեծ պլյուս ա, բայց որ էն հոլանդացին ա խաղում Ռոնալդոյի տեղը, էդ Ռեալի համար մինուս ա: Իսկ ռեալի ամենալավ ձեռքբերումը Կանավառոն ա, վերջապես Հիերոյին փոխարինող հայտնվեց:

----------


## kiki

> բայց որ էն հոլանդացին ա խաղում Ռոնալդոյի տեղը, էդ Ռեալի համար մինուս ա:


թույլ տեղիս կպար Մրրիկ ջան... :Sad:  
Իսկ Կանավառոյի համար համաձայն եմ, միակ ձեռքբերումն էր, Դիռայի հետ միասին, որ իմ սրտով էր :

----------


## Hrayr2006

> թույլ տեղիս կպար Մրրիկ ջան...


Եթե ճիշտը խոսենք հիմա Ռուդ Վան Նիստելռոյը ավելի լավ է խաղում քն Ռոնալդոն, Մենակ անվան համար չէին կարող Ռոնալդոյին խաղացնեին:

----------


## kiki

ես չեմ ասում որ Ռոնալդոն հիանալի է խաղում ու անվան համար պետք է խաղացնեին:  իմիջիայլոց, եթե ուզում ես իմ կարծիքն իմանալ , իմ կարծիքով Ռոնալդոն շատ երկար մնաց Ռեալում, պետք է վաղուց գնար, կամ ընդհանրապես չգար : Էդ դեպքում մենք Մորիենտեսի նման խաղացողի չէինք կորցնի...
ինչ վերաբերում է ՌՎՆ-ին, իմ կարծիքով այս պատուհանի ամենաանիմաստ ձեռքբերումն էր...միայն թե չհարցնես ինչու....

----------


## Hambik

> ես չեմ ասում որ Ռոնալդոն հիանալի է խաղում ու անվան համար պետք է խաղացնեին:  իմիջիայլոց, եթե ուզում ես իմ կարծիքն իմանալ , իմ կարծիքով Ռոնալդոն շատ երկար մնաց Ռեալում, պետք է վաղուց գնար, կամ ընդհանրապես չգար : Էդ դեպքում մենք Մորիենտեսի նման խաղացողի չէինք կորցնի...
> ինչ վերաբերում է ՌՎՆ-ին, իմ կարծիքով այս պատուհանի ամենաանիմաստ ձեռքբերումն էր...միայն թե չհարցնես ինչու....


ՌՎՆ-ի համար չեմ կարող ասել, ժամանակը ցույց կտա, բայց Ռոնալդոյի պահով համաձայն չեմ: Ռոնալդոն եղել է, կա  ու կլինի (հազիվ մի տարի) այն ֆուտբոլիստներից որը ցանկացած
թմի համար կարող է մեծ ձեռքբերում համարվել:

----------


## Hrayr2006

Համբիկ ջան սխալվում ես, մի երկու տարի առաջ կարող  է աշխարհի ամենալավ հարջակվողն էր, բայց հիմա ընդհանրապես չի խաղում, սպասում է գոլերի մոտ, որ գնդակ տան գոլ խփի, այդպես հո չի լինի:

Իսկ Բապտիստային փոխել Ռեյեսի հետ երևի թե պետք չէր…

----------


## Մասսագետ

դժվար ա ասել, Ռեյեսն ա ավելի լավ խաղում, թե Բապտիստան: Բայց եթե ես նման հարցի առաջ կանգնեի կընտրեի Ռեյեսին:

----------


## Taurus

Աչքիս  Ռեալը պարտվեց Խետաֆեին, բայց ես չեմ տխրել , լրիվ  :Tongue:  հակառակը

----------


## kiki

անկապ ու անհետաքրքիր խաղ ... հիմար սխալներ ...
մի խոսքով ,  լավ չի ...

----------


## Աբելյան

Ու կարծեմ Ռեալը ոչ մի հարված դարպասին չի կատարել:

----------


## John

Իմ համար սպասելի արդյունք էր…

----------


## Հենո

Հիմար  խաղ  էր:

----------


## Taurus

Էսոր մերոնք ցույց կտան , որնա իսկակն ֆուտբոլն ու իսկական խաղը:

----------


## kiki

N.I.G.G.A. չէ, կատարել է, բայց երկրորդ խաղակեսի 15 րոպեից հետո ... բա՞ ...
դա խաղ չէր ...

----------


## Vaho

[COLOR="YellowGreen"]Ես նւընպես շատ եմ սիրում այս թիմը բայց ափսոս այս տարի չեմ կարող դիտել որովհետև ապրում եմ Սեվանում և այս տարի մեզ չեն ընձերնել այդ հնարավորությունը և ոչ միյայն մեզ այլ բոլոր մառզերին, իսկ մեր «հարգարժան» Արմենիա հեռուստատեսությունը ցույց է տալի միյայն Երեվանի համար:Հա հիմա ինչ անենք որ Երեվանից չենք.ինչ լինումա մենակ Երեվան Երեվան հա ելի հասկացանք,խի Հայաստան ասելով մենակ հասկանում ենք Երեվան հա՞ :Օֆֆֆֆ"՛ չգիդեմ նաղդի շատ վատա . վատա որ երեկ չկարողացա նայել իմ ամենասիրած թմի՛ ռեալի խաղը  :Sad:

----------


## kiki

նայելու բան չէր , մեծ բան չես բաց թողել ...

----------


## Հենո

Բայց էտ չի նշանակում , որ բարսան էսոր կրելուա

ոնց որ ուեֆա–ի սուպերգավաթում էս անգամ էլ սեվիլիանա կրելու

----------


## Sunun

Երեկ Ռեալը փայլում էր, մալադեց տղերքին։

----------


## Guest

Հա մի մեծ բան են արել, Ստաուա էն կրել :Wink:  
Բայց մեկա գոնը մի քիչ խաղ էր զգացվում, ապրեն տղեքը:

----------


## kiki

Հայկ ջան, քեզ խորհուրդ կտամ մի քիչ կարդալ Ստյաուաի մասին, ու կտեսնես որ էնքան էլ "անկապ" թիմ չի, բավականին լուրջ մրցակից ա, չնայած Ռեալը շատ բան թույլ չէր տալիս անեն ...

----------


## Sergey

> Հայկ ջան, քեզ խորհուրդ կտամ մի քիչ կարդալ Ստյաուաի մասին, ու կտեսնես որ էնքան էլ "անկապ" թիմ չի, բավականին լուրջ մրցակից ա, չնայած Ռեալը շատ բան թույլ չէր տալիս անեն ...


Չէի ասի թե լուրջ է, ամեն դեպքում ուրախ եմ, որ Ռեալը հաղթեց, հիմա էլ տեսնենք Բարսելոնան ինչ է անում։

----------


## kiki

վերջերս, չեմ հիշում որտեղ , կարդացի նրանց հաջողությունների մասին , հատկապես վերջին տարիների , ու ասեմ , որ այնքան էլ վատը չէին,  կարծեմ մեր ֆոռումում էին տղաները տեղադրել , եթե գտնեմ կավելացնեմ այստեղ ...

----------


## Vaho

Տեսաք տղերքը ինչ արին,մալադեց բա չե՞ համել ասեմ որ թույլ թիմ չեր Ստյաուան

----------


## Hambik

Ուղղակի հիանալի խաղ էր,   :Hands Up:   :Hands Up:   :Hands Up:  
սենց ԹՄԱՅԻՆ խաղ Ռեալի կողմից վաղուււուուուց չէի տեսել  :Smile:  

Չեմ ուզում աչքով տված լինել կամ ժամանակից առաջ ընկնել, բայց
ոնց որ թե Կապելլոն կամաց-կամաց վերաստեղծում ա ՌԵԱԼԸ !!!  :Rolleyes:   :Good:

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

> Ուղղակի հիանալի խաղ էր,     
> սենց ԹՄԱՅԻՆ խաղ Ռեալի կողմից վաղուււուուուց չէի տեսել  
> 
> Չեմ ուզում աչքով տված լինել կամ ժամանակից առաջ ընկնել, բայց
> ոնց որ թե Կապելլոն կամաց-կամաց վերաստեղծում ա ՌԵԱԼԸ !!!



Ռեալը ուղղակի անհույսա :LOL:    չէ, իրոք, էս բացառիկ դեպք էր , որ սենց խաղացին...
Իրականում քանի որ թիմում  բոլորը վարպետներ են, խաղը բնակնաբար պիտի հիմնվի անհատականի վրա...

----------


## Աբելյան

Հալալա Ռեալին:

----------


## Լիաննա

Ապրեն մերոնք, վերջապես իրենց սազական խաղ ցույց տվեցին :Hands Up:   :Hands Up:   :Hands Up:  
  ՍՈՒՊԵՐ... :Good:   :Good:   :Good:

----------


## John

Շնորհավորում եմ Ռեալի երկրպագուներին՝ իսկապես լավ խաղացին ու արժանի էին հաղթանակի Ռեալի ֆուտբոլիստները:

----------


## Hambik

> Ապրեն մերոնք, վերջապես իրենց սազական խաղ ցույց տվեցին   
>   ՍՈՒՊԵՐ...


Շատ ուրախալի ա որ  ֆանատկաներ  էլ ունենք  :Wink:   !!!

----------


## Kita

իսկապես պետք է շնորհավորել....
գոնե ամիսը մեկ կառգին խաղ ցույց տան լավ կլինի....

----------


## Vaho

Ժողովուրդ ջան ինչ որ մեկը կարող է ասել ինչ անենք որ մարզերում ել ցույց տան Իսպանիայի առաջնությունը ով ունի ծանոթ մարդ Արմենիա թվ ում մի բան արեք ելի
թե ձեզ պետք չի կարևորը դուք նայում եք եվ վերջ ,կարևորը մեր մայրաքաղաքում կարող են նայել վերջ ել ինչ մարզ ինչ բան  :Angry2:

----------


## Taurus

Ուրեմն գալիս ես Երևան ու նայում խաղը:
Կամ գնում ես սպուտնիկային ալեհավաք, ու eurosport-ով նայում  ես:
կամ էլ խնդրում ես մեկը ձայնագրում ա մյուս օրն էս նայում

----------


## Vaho

> Ուրեմն գալիս ես Երևան ու նայում խաղը:
> Կամ գնում ես սպուտնիկային ալեհավաք, ու eurosport-ով նայում  ես:
> կամ էլ խնդրում ես մեկը ձայնագրում ա մյուս օրն էս նայում


Իսկ եվռոսպոռտով ցույց են տալիս՞

----------


## kiki

НТВ+ -ը ցույց ա տալիս ...

----------


## AMzone

զզզզզվուււււււււււււււււմմմմմմմմմմմմմմմմ եմ    ռեալիցցցցցցցցցցցցցցցցցցց    ետիիիիի   թիմ չի ......

----------


## BOBO

> զզզզզվուււււււււււււււււմմմմմմմմմմմմմմմմ եմ ռեալիցցցցցցցցցցցցցցցցցցց ետիիիիի թիմ չի ......


 :Angry2:  Թե չե Barcelona-ն ինչ թիմ ա  :Angry2:   :Bad:   :Bad:   :Bad:   :Bad:   :Bad:   :Bad:   :Aggressive:   :Aggressive:   :Aggressive:   :Aggressive:   :Aggressive:   :Aggressive:   :Aggressive:   :Aggressive:   :Diablo:   :Diablo:   :Diablo:   :Diablo:

----------


## Աբելյան

Ինչքան առաջ Ռեալն էր անտանելի, էնքան էլ հիմա Բարսելոնան ա: Մենակ Ռաֆայել Մարկես եմ մի քիչ սիրում

----------


## Ուրվական

Քանի Ռեալում խաղում ա Ռոնալդոն, որին ես Դել Պիերոյի հետ միասին համարում եմ աշխարհի լավագույն հարձակվողը, Ռեալը լրիվ շանսերն ունի բոլոր հնարավոր մրցանակները նվաճելու:Չեք զգում, որ առանց Ռոնալդոյի Ռեալի խաղը խամրել ա:Բայց, ամեն դեպքում, ՌԵԱԼ ՉԵՄՊԻՈՆ

----------


## linus

ինչ ռեալ, ինչ բարսելոն


Վալենսիա

----------


## Ուրվական

> ինչ ռեալ, ինչ բարսելոն
> 
> 
> Վալենսիա


Ասածիդ երկրորդ մասի հետ 100 տոկոսով համաձայն եմ: Վալենսիան էլ վատ թիմ չի, նույնիսկ , կարելի է ասել, երկրորդն ա Իսպանիայում, բայց դե Ռեալ, ու դրանով ամեն ինչ ասվում ա:

----------


## Taurus

Այ ռեալն էլ ուրվականի պես գալիս մի բանասում ու վերջ, թո էսոր կրի Լիոնին, հետո կխոսանք, ես որ Ռեալ չեմ սիրում , բայց կարողա կրի , որովհետև Լիոնի պետք չի

----------


## Taurus

11' [0 - 1]  J. Carew   

20'   J. Toulalan   դեղին

31' [0 - 2]  F. Malouda   

39' [1 - 2] M. Diarra    

50'   A. Reveillere   դեղին

54'   P. Juninho   դեղին

75'  R. Carlos    դեղին

83' [2 - 2] R.v. Nistelrooy    

83'  F. Cannavaro    դեղին

89'  R.v. Nistelrooy (pen.)    պենալը չի խփել

90'  Raul  F. Malouda   դեղին

90'  S. Ramos   դեղին

----------


## Աբելյան

Ղժամ Ռուդիկի վրա!!!
Մի անգամ էլ Արսենալի հետ խաղում վերջի վայրկյաններին պենալը չի կարեցել խփի:

----------


## Ուրվական

> Այ ռեալն էլ ուրվականի պես գալիս մի բանասում ու վերջ, թո էսոր կրի Լիոնին, հետո կխոսանք, ես որ Ռեալ չեմ սիրում , բայց կարողա կրի , որովհետև Լիոնի պետք չի


Հալալ ա, կարգին խաղաց, հույս ունենաք, որ չեմպիոն ա լինելու:

----------


## Արամ

Ես ընթանրապես Չեմ սիրում ռեալը...շատ Ճոռո թիմ է....

----------


## Ուրվական

Չեմ հավատում, որ այդպիսի մարդ կա, որ իրականում կարող է չսիրել Ռեալը:

----------


## Taurus

Ռեալ սիրում են մենակ, նրա համար , որ ռեալ ա, ու ոչ ոք չի կարողանում ինչ որ ֆուտբոլային պատճառ ասի:
Ինչու ես դու սիրում Ռեալ?
համոզված եմ , որ չես կարա ասես:
Իսկ չուզողներ լինում են Երբ թիմը ինչ որ խաղ ա ցույց տալիս,որը այս դեպքում ուղղակի չկա, եթե Կապելոյին մի ամսից հոգեբուժարան չտարան , փախնելու ա իսպանիայից:
Լիոնը էրեկ կայֆավատ էր լինում :Tongue:

----------


## Ուրվական

Դե գիտես ոնց, եթե ես մի բան ասում եմ, ուրեմն հաստատ իմացի, որ ասածիս տեր եմ ու կարամ պատասխան տամ:Եթե ես ասում եմ, որ Ռեալին սիրում եմ, ուրեմն անհիմն չեմ ասում:Իսկ դու որ ասում ես` Ռեալին չես սիրում, էդ չի նշանակում, որ մնացածները չպիտի սիրեն:Մարզիչն էլ եթե քեզ դուր չի գալիս որպես մարդ, դա քո խնդիրն է, որովհետև որպես մասնագետ նա աշխարհում լավագույնն է:Ինչ վերաբերվում է խաղին, Ռեալը խաղում է իտալական ոճով, շատ կայուն ու հասնում է արդյունքի:Նրա խաղացած ֆուտբոլը ինձ դուր է գալիս:Տեսար, որ պատճառը ասեցի, թե խի եմ Ռեալին սիրում:Եվ ընդհանրապես, եթե Ռեալին չես սիրում, մի մտի էս բաժինը, սա Ռեալի երկրպագուների համար է, ոչ թե հակառակորդների:

----------


## Taurus

> Դե գիտես ոնց, եթե ես մի բան ասում եմ, ուրեմն հաստատ իմացի, որ ասածիս տեր եմ ու կարամ պատասխան տամ:Եթե ես ասում եմ, որ Ռեալին սիրում եմ, ուրեմն անհիմն չեմ ասում:Իսկ դու որ ասում ես` Ռեալին չես սիրում, էդ չի նշանակում, որ մնացածները չպիտի սիրեն:Մարզիչն էլ եթե քեզ դուր չի գալիս որպես մարդ, դա քո խնդիրն է, որովհետև որպես մասնագետ նա աշխարհում լավագույնն է:Ինչ վերաբերվում է խաղին,* Ռեալը խաղում է իտալական ոճով*, շատ կայուն ու հասնում է արդյունքի:Նրա խաղացած ֆուտբոլը ինձ դուր է գալիս:Տեսար, որ պատճառը ասեցի, թե խի եմ Ռեալին սիրում:Եվ ընդհանրապես, եթե Ռեալին չես սիրում, մի մտի էս բաժինը, սա Ռեալի երկրպագուների համար է, ոչ թե հակառակորդների:


1. Ես չեմ ասել , որ մարզիչին չեմ , սիրում, Կապելոն կաpգին տղա յա , ու Ռեալը իրան արժանի չի:
2. Ռեալում , կան 2 ֆուտբոլիստ , որոնց խաղը չի կարող դուր չգալ, ուղղակի միշտ էս թիմում եղել են սև գործ անողներ , բայց միշտ չիմ, որ ֆուտբոլիստը գալով ռեալ մնում ա ինքն իրենով, շատ հաճախ դառնում ա թիմի մնացած անդամների նման լոդր:
4. եթե ուշադիր լինես , ես մտնում եմ այս բաժինը,ռեալին քննադատելու համար միայն վերջին հերթին :

P.S. Հայաստանն էլ Անգլիական ոճով ա խաղում , էհետո ինչ?

----------


## Ուրվական

> եթե չլինեչ մի հանգամանք ես կշարունակեի, բայց արի սրանով վերջացնենք, ու վերջին գրառումտ ինքդ քո ձեռքով խմբագրի, լավ


Չգիտեմ, ինչ հանգամանքի մասին է խոսքը:Ասեմ`ինձ էլ հաճելի չի այս թեմայով վեճի մեջ մտնել, այնպես որ համաձայն եմ, արի սրանով վերջացնենք :Smile:

----------


## Taurus

Ես էլ ոչինչ այդպիսին չեմ ասել, 
լավ ես կմաքրեմ ավելորդ արտահայտությունները երկուսիս գրառուներից էլ :Smile:

----------


## Angelina

> Ես ընթանրապես Չեմ սիրում ռեալը...շատ Ճոռո թիմ է....


Չսիրել՝ չի նշանակում վիրավորել:

----------


## Հենո

Ուրեմն սենց ասեմ բարսայի բալելշիկներ կամ ել Ռեալ չսիրողներ ես տոպիկը նրա համար չի որ դուք մտնեք էս տոպիկը նրա համարա որ Ռեալի ֆաները պոստ անեն իսկ եթե դուք էլ եք ուզում պոստ անեք մի մտեք է գրեք Ռեալը հավայի թիմա էսա էնա կամ նորմալ բան գրեք կամ ել վաբշե մի մտեք!!

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց 
to Windows
ախպեր ջան որ մի բան գրում ես մի հատ նայի որդե ես գրում նոր գրի ու մի հատ էլ նայի թե ինչ մարդիկ են քո գրածները կարդում!!!
սրանից հետո ախպեր ՌԵԱԼԻ մասին վատ բաներ ես տոպիկում չգրեք!!!!!

----------


## Ուրվական

Viva Ռեալ, Viva Ռոնալդո:Ուրիշ բան չկա ասելու: :Cool:

----------


## Խաչակիր

Էս էլ ուրիշ կռվելու թեմա չունե՞ք

----------


## Ուրվական

Հետաքրքրիր է, ինչու բոլորը իրենց նախընտրած թիմերի մասին գրում են այստեղ:Նորից կրկնեմ այն միտքը, որ սա Ռեալի համար ցավողների համար է, ոչ թե ձեր նախընտրած թիմի անունը հրապարակելու համար:

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

Ռեալը հավեսով թիմա , ուղղակի մի հատ բաց տեղ ունի՝ թիմային խաղ չի ցույց տալիս:
 Ռեալի խաղը հիմնականում հիմնվումա անհատականի վրա: Չնայած վերջերս, դժգոհելու տեղիք չի տալիս, սաղ խաղացողները նիհարել են, էդ լավ մարզվելու նշանա :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## Ուրվական

Շնորհավորում եմ, երեկ տղեքը շատ լավ խաղացին:Խաղից-խաղ առաջընթացը ավելի նկատելի է դառնում: :Hands Up:

----------


## Նորմարդ

> Շնորհավորում եմ, երեկ տղեքը շատ լավ խաղացին:Խաղից-խաղ առաջընթացը ավելի նկատելի է դառնում:


Դե եթե 1-0 առաջընթաց ա  ու դա երևում ա ամիսներ անց ուրեմն արխային եմ Բարսելոնան նորից Իսպանիայի չեմպիոն կդառնա :Smile:

----------


## Ուրվական

> Դե եթե 1-0 առաջընթաց ա  ու դա երևում ա ամիսներ անց ուրեմն արխային եմ Բարսելոնան նորից Իսպանիայի չեմպիոն կդառնա


Նախ ասեմ, որ Ռեալը խաղում էր Վալենսիայի հետ, Վալենսիայի դաշտում:Դա քեզ ինչ-որ բան չի ասում?:Հետո, Ռեալը առջընթաց է ապրում խաղից-խաղ և դա երևում է ամեն խաղից հետո, ոչ թե ամիսներ անց, ինչպես դու կցանկանայիր: :Angry2:  Ինչ մնում է չեմպիոնությանը, Բարսելոնի շանսերը մեծացել են, քանի որ չի խաղում, ոնց էր անունը, հա` Էտո'օ-ն: :Wink:

----------


## Marceille

Չէ Ռեալը արժանի հաղթանակ տարավ, բայց ոչ թէ ռեալն էր լավ խաղում , այլ Վալենսիան էր վատ խաղում, ավելի ճիշտ ահավոր վատ:

----------


## Աբելյան

Վալենսիան արժանի էր հաղթանակի!!! Մենակ Անգուլոն պետք ա 2 հատ խփեր, չխփեց: Աչքիս ծախած խաղ ա եղել:  :Think:

----------


## Taurus

Կապելոն Բեքհեմին տեղափոխել է աջից ձախ եզր, տեսնենք ինչ կտա դա Սեվիլլիայի հետ հանդիպման ժամանակ (եթե իհարկե Բեքհեմը խաղա):

----------


## Taurus

Շարունենկենք Բեքհեմի թեման , երեկ նա դարձավ արտակարգ  մի  գոլի հեղինակ , բայց ռեալը պարտվեց սեվիլիային 2:1 հաշվով

----------


## Նորմարդ

Լավ խաղ էր նամանավանդ, որ Real-ը կրվեց :Smile:

----------


## Ուրվական

> Լավ խաղ էր նամանավանդ, որ Real-ը կրվեց


Շատ մի ուրախացի, ամեն ինչ դեռ առջևում է, իսկ Բարսելոնի խաղը քո դուրն էկավ, էդ խաղով ինքը պիտի դառնա չեմպիոն, ու ոչ թե Ռեալը :Think:   :Think:   :Think:  : Ինչ-որ հեչ հավատս չի գալիս: :Tongue:

----------


## Նորմարդ

> Շատ մի ուրախացի, ամեն ինչ դեռ առջևում է, իսկ Բարսելոնի խաղը քո դուրն էկավ, էդ խաղով ինքը պիտի դառնա չեմպիոն, ու ոչ թե Ռեալը   : Ինչ-որ հեչ հավատս չի գալիս:


Կարևորը միավորներն են չեմպիոնությունը դրանց համար են տալու այլ ոչ թե լավ կամ վատ խաղի :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## Ուրվական

> Կարևորը միավորներն են չեմպիոնությունը դրանց համար են տալու այլ ոչ թե լավ կամ վատ խաղի


Հա, բան չունեմ ասելու, բայց ես նկատի ունեմ, որ միավորներն էլ իրենք իրենց չեն գալիս, կարող է, մեկ, երկու խաղ այդպիսի խաղով Բարսելոնը հաղթի, բայց դա երկար չի շարունակվի, որովհետև Ռոնալդինյոն էլ է մարդ: Իսկ, այ Ռեալի պոտենցիալը այս տարի շատ մեծ է, ուշադիր եղիր, ոչ թե գեղեցիկ խաղը, այլ պոտենցիալը: Չգիտեմ, ով ինչպես, բայց ես հույս ունեմ, որ ի վերջո Ռեալը, բացի միավորներ վաստակելուց, կսկսի ցուցադրել գեղեցիկ խաղ և դա կբերի նորանոր, գեղեցիկ հաղթանակների, ինչը ֆուտբոլում շատ եմ գնահատում:

----------


## Taurus

Real-ը ուզում ա իր շարքերում տեսնի բրազիլացի Kaka-ն :
Վերջինիս Ռեալը առաջարկել է 7 տարվա պայմանագիր:
Միլանում պատրաստ են վաճառել Կակաին, բայց նրա գինն է 42 ֆունտ ստեռլինգ, չգիտեմ ինչ կլինի, որ իմացա կասեմ :Smile:

----------


## Amaru

Մի քանի ժամից Ռեալ-Ռեկրեատիվո հանդիպումնը կսկսվի:Երևի գիտեք,որ Կաննավարոյին պետք է շնորհավորեին խաղից առաջ,բայց ճանապարհին վթարի է ենթարկվել այն ավտոբուսը,որով Ռեկրեատիվոի երկրպագուները Մադրիդ էին գալիս...Չորս հոգի մահացել են...

----------


## Barça

ինչպես տեղեկացնում են իսպանական լրատվամիջոցները
Ռեալ Ռեկրեատիվո խաղը հետաձգվել ա.

----------


## kiki

խաղը չի հետաձգվել, սկսվելու է երկու ժամից...

հ.գ. իրականում շատ ցավալի է...բացի դրանից, բավական մեծ քանակությամբ երկրպագուներ հիվանդանոցում են ծանր վիճակում ...

----------


## Amaru

kiki

իսկ Դուք Ռեալի մասին ռուսական սայթերում գրու՞մ եք

----------


## kiki

Amaru, որպեսզի այստեղ չշարունակենք, գրում եմ այնտեղ, որտեղ կարելի է, ահա այս թեմայում՝ http://www.akumb.am/showthread.php?t=4141&page=19

----------


## Taurus

Real M. *0:3* Recreativo H.
Ամոթ :Blush:

----------


## Barça

Հիմա երևի ռեալի երկրպագուները մտածում են, ավելի լավ կլներ հետաձգեին խաղը.

----------


## Amaru

Ռաուլը ասում ա,որ հաշիվը ավելի մեծ կարար լիներ...Որոշ մարդիկ ասում են,թե հատուկ են պարտվել:Բայց ո՞նց էհ...Չգիտեմ,խաղը չեմ տեսել...

----------


## Barça

> Ռաուլը ասում ա,որ հաշիվը ավելի մեծ կարար լիներ...Որոշ մարդիկ ասում են,թե հատուկ են պարտվել:Բայց ո՞նց էհ...Չգիտեմ,խաղը չեմ տեսել...


ու իմաստը որնա մտածված  պարտվելու
մի քանի միլիոն դոլլարը թե՞....

----------


## Ուրվական

> Real M. *0:3* Recreativo H.
> Ամոթ


Դու չես որոշողը, ամոթ ա, թե չէ: Ու ասեմ քեզ, ինձ հեչ հաճելի չի, որ մտնում ես էս թեմայում ըտենց գրառումներ ես անում :Angry2:   :Angry2:   :Angry2:   :Angry2:   :Angry2:  : Հիմա ես քո հետ չպտի սկսեմ վիճել, թե ամոթ էր, թե հալալ, ուղղակի ասածս էն ա, որ էս բաժնում Ռեալի մասին էդ ձևով չպտի խոսացվի, շատ ես ուրախացե, բարսելոնայի բաժնում էդ գրառումն անեիր: :Angry2:   :Angry2:   :Angry2:

----------


## Taurus

> Դու չես որոշողը, ամոթ ա, թե չէ: Ու ասեմ քեզ, ինձ հեչ հաճելի չի, որ մտնում ես էս թեմայում ըտենց գրառումներ ես անում     : Հիմա ես քո հետ չպտի սկսեմ վիճել, թե ամոթ էր, թե հալալ, ուղղակի ասածս էն ա, որ էս բաժնում Ռեալի մասին էդ ձևով չպտի խոսացվի, շատ ես ուրախացե, բարսելոնայի բաժնում էդ գրառումն անեիր:


էլի սկսեցիր,
Ամոթ ա ու վերջ, էտ ըտենց ա , ու ես չեմ որոշել , այլ դա իրողությունն ա:
Երբ բարսան կրվեց էլի ամոթ էր , ու ինչ ասես գրվեց, մի հատ ձեն հանեցի? Չէ:
P.S. _Իսկ դու քեզ ձիգ պահի_

----------


## Ուրվական

> էլի սկսեցիր,
> Ամոթ ա ու վերջ, էտ ըտենց ա , ու ես չեմ որոշել , այլ դա իրողությունն ա:
> Երբ բարսան կրվեց էլի ամոթ էր , ու ինչ ասես գրվեց, մի հատ ձեն հանեցի? Չէ:
> P.S. _Իսկ դու քեզ ձիգ պահի_


Հիմա ինչ, հարմար առիթի էիր սպասում, որ դու էլ ինչ ասես գրեիր՞: Հետո էլ ասեմ, որ եթե լավ թիմը կրվում ա, էդ ամոթ չի, որովհետև այնտեղ էլ են մարդիկ խաղում: Մի բան էլ, ես ոչ մի վատ բան բարսելոնայի հասցեին չեմ գրել, հետևաբար, կարծում եմ, որ իրավունք ունեմ նույնը պահանջելու մյուսներից: Հա, բան չունեմ ասելու, եթե ըտենց ես մտածում, մտածի, ես ցանկություն էլ չունեմ քեզ հակառակը համոզելու: Բայց էդ գրառումդ մի արա էս բաժնում, որովհետև էս բաժինը Ռեալի ԵՐԿՐՊԱԳՈՒՆԵՐԻ համար ա, այլ ոչ թե նրա վատը ուզողների, իսկ Ռեալի ոչ մի երկրպագուի էլ քո գրառումը, մեղմ ասած, դուր չի գա, ինչը դու ինքդ էլ լավ հասկանում ես:
Հ.Գ. Էլի ձիգ եմ պահում, մերսի խորհրդիդ համար, նույնն էլ քեզ եմ ցանկանում:

----------


## Taurus

Real Չեմպիօն :Hands Up:  , էս տարի տանելու ա համ չեմպիոնների լիգան :Yahoo:  , համ Լա լիգան, համ իսպանյաի գավաթը, համ… խփելու ա բոլոր ռեկորդները :Good:  ու ես էլ Հռոմի պապն եմ :Crazy: 
սենց լավա :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:  
 P.S. Շնորհավոր ձեր նոր տարին!

----------


## Ուրվական

> Real Չեմպիօն , էս տարի տանելու ա համ չեմպիոնների լիգան , համ Լա լիգան, համ իսպանյաի գավաթը, համ… խփելու ա բոլոր ռեկորդները ու ես էլ Հռոմի պապն եմ
> սենց լավա   
>  P.S. Շնորհավոր ձեր նոր տարին!


Էն գրածիցդ որ լավ ա: Ուղղակի պետք չի ըտենց աչքերը փակ երկրպագու լինել, ոնց որ, երևի, դու մտածում ես, պետք ա ամեն ինչի մասին էլ խոսվի, թե Ռեալի թերությունների, թե առավելությունների մասին, բայց ոչ թե էդ ձևով:
Հ.Գ. քոնն էլ, ցանկանում եմ քեզ՝ դեռ երկար մնաս քո տեղում: Ամեն: :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:   :Wink:

----------


## Taurus

> Էն գրածիցդ որ լավ ա: Ուղղակի պետք չի ըտենց աչքերը փակ երկրպագու լինել, *ոնց որ, երևի, դու մտածում ես, պետք ա ամեն ինչի մասին էլ խոսվի, թե Ռեալի թերությունների, թե առավելությունների մասին*, բայց ոչ թե էդ ձևով:
> Հ.Գ. քոնն էլ, ցանկանում եմ քեզ՝ դեռ երկար մնաս քո տեղում: Ամեն:


Ըհը մանրից իրար հասկանում ենք, լավ գնամ քնեմ , որ 1.5 ժամից կարևոր խաղ կա:
P.S. Oրհնյալ լինես որդյակս :Tongue:

----------


## kiki

Proffootball.com , ոչ, լինելով Ռեալի երկրպագու ես չէի ուզում որ հետաձգվի, միևնույն է իմաստ չկա: ինչ վերաբերվում է պարտությանը, այդպես էլ է լինում, ու "կախվելու" կարիք չեմ տեսնում...  



> ու իմաստը որնա մտածված պարտվելու
> մի քանի միլիոն դոլլարը թե՞....


Անահիտը նկատի ուներ վերջին ողբերգական դեպքերը, այ ոչ թե գումարը...Ռեալը գումարի կարիք չի զգում, ու ներկա պահին նրա համար կարևոր է հաղթանակը, այլ ոչ թե *մի քանի միլիոն դոլլարը*...

----------


## Հենո

ուրեմն ես մի անգամ ասել եմ աչքիս տեղ չի հասէ!!!!!
ես թեմայում որ մի հատ պոստ եք անում (ՌԵԱԼԻ չուզոխների մասինա խոսքը) մի հատ մտածեք նոր արեք!!!
սրանից հետո ես որ մտնեմ ստէ էլ տենց բան չտենամ կարողա գիտե՞ք  փուռա   :Angry2:   :Angry2:   :Angry2:

----------


## kiki

Հենո՞...քե՞զ ինչ պատահեց...

----------


## Guest

> ուրեմն ես մի անգամ ասել եմ աչքիս տեղ չի հասէ!!!!!
> ես թեմայում որ մի հատ պոստ եք անում (ՌԵԱԼԻ չուզոխների մասինա խոսքը) մի հատ մտածեք նոր արեք!!!
> սրանից հետո ես որ մտնեմ ստէ էլ տենց բան չտենամ կարողա գիտե՞ք  փուռա


Ով ինչ ուզի, ինչքան ուզի, ոնց ուզի, որտեղ ուզի այնտեղ էլ կգրի մենակ թե այն չհակասի ակումբի օրենսդրությանը

----------


## քաղաքացի

Ես ատում եմ այս թիմը այն օրվանից ինչ Բեքհեմը վաճառեց իր ոգին այդ թմին:

----------


## Egern.net

Դեպորտիվո-Ռեալ 2-0
No comments...

----------


## Amaru

> Ես ատում եմ այս թիմը այն օրվանից ինչ Բեքհեմը վաճառեց իր ոգին այդ թմին:


Հմմմմ....  :Think:  Սենց բռնեց ու վաճառե՞ց...
Ես գնամ քնեմ, եթե կարողանամ... :Sad:

----------


## John

Ռեալը Մակելելեից ու Դել Բոսկեից հետո տենց էլ ուշքի չի եկել…

----------


## Հենո

Ռեալիստներ ջան չմտածեք էս մի երկու հատ խաղը հեչ կապ չունի արխային եղեք …
Մեկա վերջիվերջո ՌԵԱԼՆԱ իսպալնյատ անելու…

----------


## Աբելյան

Էս տարվա Ռեալն էլ Ռեալ չի:

----------


## John

> Էս տարվա Ռեալն էլ Ռեալ չի:


Հայկ ջան Ռեալը արդեն 3-4 տարի ա Ռեալ չի…

----------


## Taurus

Real Madrid–ի գլխավոր մարզիչ Ֆաբիո Կապպելոն, հայտարերել է , որ այլևս չի թույլատրվելու թիմի երկրպագուների մուտքը մարզադաշտ, Real-ի մարզման ընթացքում, իսկ ժուռնալիստները պետք է բավարարվեն առաջին 15 րոպեներով:

----------


## Amaru

Ո՞նց թե  :Shok:  Չնայած ճիշտ ա մի կողմից էլ...Բեքսը նորմալ կմարզվի իրան ձև տալու փոխարեն:

----------


## Հենո

շաաաատ   լավա , որ տենցա…

----------


## Amaru

Մարկան ասում ա,որ Ռոնալդոն կարող ա գնա Ռեալից...  :Sad:  
Էն էլ ուր.Ալ Իթթիհադ  :Sad:  
Ավելի լավ ա Կապելլոն,Միյատովիչը ու Կալդերոնը ձեռ-ձեռ տված գնան,քան ինքը...
Մենակ ոչ Ռոնիիիին  :Cray:

----------


## kiki

Ան, անկեղծ ասած, ինչքան էլ ցավալի լինի, մենք նրա գնալով մեծ բան չենք կորցնի...

----------


## Մանե

> Ան, անկեղծ ասած, ինչքան էլ ցավալի լինի, մենք նրա գնալով մեծ բան չենք կորցնի...


Ինչպես ցանկացած Ռեալի խաղացողի գնալով/բացի Կասիլիասից/

----------


## Amaru

> Ան, անկեղծ ասած, ինչքան էլ ցավալի լինի, մենք նրա գնալով մեծ բան չենք կորցնի...


Կիկի,ախր ինքը Ֆիգուի գնալուց հետո իմ ամենասիրած ֆուտբոլիստնա Ռեալում  :Cray:

----------


## Taurus

Չնայած բոլորդ էլ գիտեք, որ Real-ին նուրբ ասած չեմ սիրում, բայց այնտեղ խաղում են երկու հիանալի ֆուտբոլիստ, որոնց ես ընդգրկել եմ իմ dreemteam-ում:
Կասիլլիասն ու Ռամոսը: Առանց նրանց Ես Real-ին ավելի շատ կսիրեմ :Wink:

----------


## kiki

> Ինչպես ցանկացած Ռեալի խաղացողի գնալով/բացի Կասիլիասից/


ոչ, բոլորովին :Smile: 

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց 
Ան ջան, հասկանում եմ,բայց սա այն Ռոնալդոն չի, սա ուրիշ մարդ է արդեն, որը այլևս "չի խաղա", ինչքան էլ ցավալի լինի...
այ Բեկսի հեռանալու համար արժի վատ զգալ... :Sad:

----------


## Աբելյան

Ժողովուրդ, ինչքան գիտեմ ալ-Իթթիհադը 20 միլիոն Եվրո ա առաջարկում Ռոնալդոյի համար: Արդեն երևի ամեն ինչ պարզ ա  :Smile:  
Որ Ռոնալդոն գնաց Իթթիհադ, Ռոնալդո էլ կսիրեմ, համ էլ Ռեալի գործերը կլավանան:

----------


## Ուրվական

Հաստատ համոզված եմ, որ Ռոնալդոն դեռ մի քանի տարի էլ կարող է բարձր մակարդակի խաղ ցույց տալ Ռեալում, քանի որ նա շարունակում է մնալ աշխարհի լավագույն հարձակվողներից մեկը` Դել Պիեռոյի հետ միասին:

----------


## PygmaliOn

Այսօր նորություններից լսեցի, որ Ռեալից կհեռանա Բեկհեմը(ինչ-որ ամերկյան ակումբ): Մեկ շաբաթը 1000000$ աշխատավարձով: Նա դեռ Ռեալում կխաղա մինչև Իսպանիայի առաջնության վերջը: Էդ լավա, գոնե հիմա Ռեալը կսկսի նորմալ խաղալ, մեկա վերջերս Բեկհեմը շատ քիչ ա երևում Ռեալի հիմնական կազմում:

----------


## Amaru

...չեք պատկերացնի՝ինչքան եմ ատում Կապելլոյին...եկել ա հեղափոխություն ա անում...ով ա էէ ինքը...

----------


## PygmaliOn

Ամենաճիշտ բանը այն կլիներ, որ ակումբի ղեկավարը սաղին(Կապելո, խաղացողներ) ցրեր, հետո նոր թիմ հավաքեր, թե չէ այսպես երկար չեն ձգի: Այսօր ժամը 23:00-ին կսկսի Ռեալ-Սարագոսա խաղը, տեսնենք ինչ են ցույց տալիս Մադրիդցիները: :Cool:

----------


## Artgeo

*Բեքհեմը շոկ է առաջացրել մարզաշխարհում*

Ֆուտբոլի գերաստղ Դեյվիդ Բեքհեմը շոկ է առաջացրել մարզաշխարհում, որն աշխուժորեն քննարկում է նրա որոշումը՝ Հոլիվուդ տեղափոխվելու մասին:

Անգլիայի ազգային հավաքականի նախկին ավագը հայտարարել է, որ լքում է Մադրիդի «Ռեալ»-֊ը եւ հունիսից խաղալու է «Լոս Անջելես Գալաքսի» թիմում: Բեքհեմը, որն արդեն աշխարհի ամենից բարձր վարձատրվող ֆուտբոլիստն է, 250-֊միլիոնանոց գործարք է կնքել, ընդ որում գումարի մեծ մասը վերաբերում է գովազդին:

31-֊ամյա ֆուտբոլիստը ժխտում է, թե Կալիֆորնիա տեղափոխվելու հիմնական դրդապատճառը ֆինանսական է: «Ես չեմ ուզում, որ մարդիկ ասեն, թե ես փողի համար եմ գնում Ամերիկա: Ես գնում եմ այնտեղ, որպեսզի ստեղծեմ մի ակումբ, որը մեծ ներուժ ունի»:

Այնուամենայնիվ Բեքհեմը չի թաքցնում հոլիվուդյան ֆիլմերում նկարահանվելու իր ցանկությունը: Սակայն, ինչպես նկատում են մեկնաբանները, այս բնագավառում Բեքհեմից առաջ է անցել իր կինը՝ «Սփայս գերլս» փոփ խմբի նախկին անդամ Վիկտորիան, որը գլխավոր դերն է ստացել Թոմ Քրուզի հաջորդ կինոնկարում:

http://www.azatutyun.am/armeniarepor...967D25959C.ASP

----------


## Barça

Ռեալի ոչ ոքիների թիվը էնքանել շատ չի հա ոնցոր.
ինչ կասեք էսորվա խաղի համար?

----------


## Taurus

Էսօր լավ խաղ ա լինելու, դե եդ Սառագօս ա եմ երկրպագում, և ոչ միայն որ մրցակիցը Ռեալն ա այլ որ սառագօսան երկրորդ սիրածս թիմն ա իսպանյայում

----------


## Լիաննա

Վայ ապրեն իրանք :Smile:

----------


## Հենո

Hala Madrid!!!
Ապրեն տղեքը…

----------


## John

Էս ու՞ր է հասել Ռեալը, որ 1-0 -ի համար ուրախանում եք…

----------


## Amaru

:Clapping:  Պարա սիեմպրե ՌԵԵԵԱԱԱԱԼ  :Clapping:

----------


## Ուրվական

Հալալ ա, տղեք ջան: Շնորհավորում եմ բոլոր Ռեալի երկրպագուներին: :Smile:   Քանի գնում, պարզից էլ պարզ ա դառնում, որ REAL CHAMPION: :Hands Up:

----------


## Barça

> Հալալ ա, տղեք ջան: Շնորհավորում եմ բոլոր Ռեալի երկրպագուներին:  Քանի գնում, պարզից էլ պարզ ա դառնում, որ REAL CHAMPION:


ճիշտն ասած ես ուրիշ կարծիք ունեմ, որ քանի գնում ուրիշ բաներ էր պարզ դառնում.
բայց ոնցոր ուշքի են ուզւմ գան.

----------


## kiki

բա որ ես սկսեմ թվարկել ինչքան բան դուրս չի գալիս...վիճակը իրականում կատաստրոֆիկ ա...

----------


## Amaru

Կապելլոն մի բան ա ասում,Կալդերոնը՝մի...Դե արի ու բան հասկացի...  :Sad:

----------


## Taurus

Ռաուլ գոնսալես բլանկոն ու Էմերսոն Ֆեռեյռան մյուս հանդիպմանը չեն մասնակցի վնասվածքների պատճառով

----------


## kiki

Կարլոսնե էլ էնտեղ վնասվածք ստացավ... :Sad:

----------


## Taurus

մի բան ասեմ ուշքներդ կգնա:
Ռեալիստների կուռք, թիմի խորհրդանիշ Ռաուլ գոնսալեսը ամենայն հավանականությամբ կտեղփոխվի Բավարիա:
Համենայն դեպս Մյունխենում այդպես են տրամադրված

----------


## Amaru

Խե խե  :LOL:  Լավ էլիիիի  :LOL:  Ու էտի որտե՞ղ ես կարդացել:

----------


## Taurus

> Խե խե  Լավ էլիիիի  Ու էտի որտե՞ղ ես կարդացել:


Rambler sport news

----------


## Amaru

Հա դե,ամեն ինչ պարզ ա  :Smile:

----------


## Taurus

Երեկ Կայացավ Իսպանիայի գավաթի 1/8 եղրափակիչի վերջին պատասխան խաղը, որում մրցում էին Real Madrird - Real Betis, այն ավարտվեց ոչ ոքի՝ 1:1:
Հաշիվը 5-րդ րոպեին բացեց Ռոբինյին, բայց դեռ առաջին խաղակեսի 40-րդ րոպեին Բետիսը հավասարացրեց հաշիվը, գօլի հեղինակ դառձավ Դանին, որի շնորհիվ էլ նրա թիմը դուրս եկավ հաջորդ փուլ :Sad: առաջին հանդիպումը ավարտվել էր 0:0)

----------


## kiki

ափսոս իհարկե, ես խաղը չտեսա, բայց որոշ մարդկանց կոմմոնտարիաներից կարող եմ եզրակացնել, որ մերոնք լավ էին խաղում...

----------


## Davo'o

Գավաթը հաղթելը առնվազն մեկ տարով էլ հետաձգվեց: Շատ ափսոս: Վերջին անգամ այս գավաթը Բուտրագենյոյի Ռեալն էր նվաճել 1993թ. Ասում են, որ Ռաուլի՝ կարիերան ավարտելու հաջորդ տարում է նվաճելու գավաթը Ռեալը: Քանի որ նրա կարիերան սկսելուց հետո Ռեալը չի հաղթել գավաթում:

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

Խաղից հետո եզրային մրցավարին վնասվածքներ հասցնելու համար ձերբակալվել են մի քանի ֆուտբոլասերներ, իսկ մրցավարին ստիպված են եղել մեկուսացնել՝բժշկական օգնություն ցույց տալու համար :Hands Up:

----------


## Մանե

Villareal1-0Real Madrid :Lol2:   :Yahoo:   :Yahoo:   :Yahoo:

----------


## Taurus

Խաղը անցավ հավասար պայքարում, ուղղակի Real-ի բախտը չբերեց, կամ էլ ճիշտ է ասել որ Վիլյառեալն է անհարմար մրցակից :Think:  
Ինչ որ է, եթե այսօր Վալենսիան հաղթի, Մդրիդի թիմը կհայտնվի աղյուսակի 4 -րդ հորիզոնականում:

----------


## AMzone

Ռեալը 4-հորիզոնականում է, և 4 միավորով հետ ընկավ Բարսելոնայից…

----------


## Աբելյան

Իմ կարծիքով էս տարի Ռեալն ա դառնալու Իսպանիայի չեմպիոն: Հերիք ա ինչքան Բարսելոնը դառավ:

----------


## AMzone

> Իմ կարծիքով էս տարի Ռեալն ա դառնալու Իսպանիայի չեմպիոն: Հերիք ա ինչքան Բարսելոնը դառավ:


 :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:  N.I.G.G.A ջան գոնե ուրիշ թիմ ասեիր էլի, Ռեալը 0,1% շանս ունի, իսպանիայում հիմիկվա դրությամբ այդպիսի թիմ չկա որ կարանա Բարսելունի հետ համեմատվի, Բարսելոնան էլ չեմպիոն ի կոչումը նվաճում է ոչ թե նվեր են տալիս, այնպես որ Ռեալնել եթե կարա թող նվաճի, բայց դե ես դրան վաբշհե չեմ հավատում:

----------


## Մանե

> Իմ կարծիքով էս տարի Ռեալն ա դառնալու Իսպանիայի չեմպիոն: Հերիք ա ինչքան Բարսելոնը դառավ:


Եթե ուզում ես,որ Բարսան չեմպիոն չլինի/ինչը համարյա անհնար ա/,խնդրում եմ,Բարսային գոնե մի քիչ արժանի մրցակից առաջարկի.Ամոթ ա որ Ռեալի,որ հետ ես համեմատում :Ok:

----------


## Amaru

Է՜խ,Մանե՛,տեսնես  մի օր մենք ինչ-որ հարցի շուրջ համակարծիք կլինե՞նք...
Իսկապես ամոթ ա. համեմատում ա դարի լավագույն ակումբի հետ...
Էս վերջին 11 մետրանոցիից հետո ընդհնարապես խոսք չկա...

----------


## Մանե

Իհարկե համաձայն չենք լինի.Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում ա դարի *<լավագույն>* ակումբին :Bad:   :Bad:   :Bad:  ,այն վաղուց գոյություն չունի.և պետք չէ ապրել հիշողություններով,այլ նայի իրականությանը  :Shok:   :Shok:  և տես,թե որն ա ԼԱՎԱԳՈՒՅՆԸ
BARCELONA 4EVER :Hands Up:   :Hands Up:   :Hands Up:

----------


## Amaru

Հեհ...Էնքան ասելու բան կա,մենակ թե հավես չկա վիճելու...
Մի քանի տարուց Ռեկրեատիվոն ասենք կդառնա չեմպիոն,բոլորդ կասեք,որ դուք դեռ շուտվանից էիք ուշադրություն դարձրել նրանց խաղին ու նրանց հավատարիմ երկրպագուն եք...
Իսկական երկրպագուները ճգնաժամային պահերին ակումբի հետ են լինում...
Մի քանի տարի առաջ բարսելոնային չէիք պաշտպանի,չէ՞...Բնականաբար...
Ի՞նչ էր էտ ժամանակ բարսելոնան ներկայացնում իրենից։Տենց երկրպագուներին մի տերմինով են բնորոշում. գլորիխիանտերներ։Կրճատ՝ գլորիկներ  :LOL:

----------


## Մանե

> Հեհ...Էնքան ասելու բան կա,մենակ թե հավես չկա վիճելու...
> Մի քանի տարուց Ռեկրեատիվոն ասենք կդառնա չեմպիոն,բոլորդ կասեք,որ դուք դեռ շուտվանից էիք ուշադրություն դարձրել նրանց խաղին ու նրանց հավատարիմ երկրպագուն եք...
> Իսկական երկրպագուները ճգնաժամային պահերին ակումբի հետ են լինում...
> Մի քանի տարի առաջ բարսելոնային չէիք պաշտպանի,չէ՞...Բնականաբար...
> Տենց երկրպագուներին մի տերմինով են բնորոշում. գլորիխիանտերներ։Կրճատ՝ գլորիկներ


Ասեմ,որ ես թե լավ,թե վատ պահերին միշտ իրանց կողմից եմ եղել.Մի պահ եղեվ,երբ Բարսելոնան բոլոր խաղերը պարտվում էր,բայց դա չփոխեց իմ կարծիքը իրանց մասին.Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում ա մի քանի տարիօ առաջվան,ապա ես այն ժամանակ էլ էի իրանց կողմից



> Ի՞նչ էր էտ ժամանակ բարսելոնան ներկայացնում իրենից։


Իսկ Բարսելոնան ոչ թե իրանին ինչ-որ մի բան ա ներկայացնում,այլ մի ՀԻԱՆԱԼԻ թիմ,որը մնում է միշտ իր բարձունքի վրա
Նույնը չենք կարող ասել ինչ-որ բան ՉՆԵՐԿԱՅԱՑՆՈՂ,<արքայական թիմի> ռեալի մասին :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## Amaru

Էս քանի՞ անգամ ուղղումներ մտցրեցիր)))
Արքայական կոչումը ինքը՝ արքան ա շնորհել Ռեալին քսանական թվականների սկզբին...Էտ հենց–նենց չեն ասում  :Wink:  
Ֆուտբոլը թիմային խաղ ա ու չպետք ա հիմնվի անհատների վրա։
Իսկ անցած մրցաշրջանում որ խաղում բացակայում էր Ռոնալդինյոն,դու ինքդ ես հիշում,թե ոնց էր վերջանում խաղը։

Հարգանքներով՝ Ամարու  :Smile:

----------


## Մանե

> Էս քանի՞ անգամ ուղղումներ մտցրեցիր)))
> Արքայական կոչումը ինքը՝ արքան ա շնորհել Ռեալին քսանական թվականների սկզբին...Էտ հենց–նենց չեն ասում


Այ դա ճիշտ նկատեցիր.20-ԱԿԱՆՆԵՐԻ ՍԿԶԲՈՒՄ.Ու նաև ոչ թե հենց-նենց չեն ասում,այլ չէին ասում.Կարծում եմ հասկանում ես,որ դրանց միջև տարբերությունը մեեեեեեեեեծծծծծծծծծծ ա :Hands Up: 

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց 



> Էս քանի՞ անգամ ուղղումներ մտցրեցիր)))
> Արքայական կոչումը ինքը՝ արքան ա շնորհել Ռեալին քսանական թվականների սկզբին...Էտ հենց–նենց չեն ասում  
> Հարգանքներով՝ Ամարու





> Ֆուտբոլը թիմային խաղ ա ու չպետք ա հիմնվի անհատների վրա։


Պիտի արժանի անհատ ունենա,որ խաղը իրանց վրա հիմնի



> Իսկ անցած մրցաշրջանում որ խաղում բացակայում էր Ռոնալդինյոն,դու ինքդ ես հիշում,թե ոնց էր վերջանում խաղը։


Կներես,բայց ես ժամանակ չեմ ծախսում ռեալի խաղերի վրա :Tongue:

----------


## kiki

Մանե ջան, ախր մենք ֆիզմաթցի ենք չէ՞, ու որպես ֆիզմաթցի պիտի իմանաս, որ մի բանի շուրջ վիճելուց առաջ պետք է նախ իրավիճակին լավ ծանոթ լինես ...
այ տես, դու ասում ես. 



> ժամանակ չեմ ծախսում ռեալի խաղերի վրա


 , 
ու դրա հետ մեկտեղ ասում , որ իրականում Ռեալը "լավը" չի, կամ "լավ" խաղ չի ցուցադրում, ախր ինչպե՞ս կարող ես կարծիք կազմել մի բանի մասին, որի հետ ծանոթ չես անգամ.. ու արդեն կարևոր չի թե ինչ կածիքի ես՝լավ, թե վատ...

ինչ վերաբերվում է Ռեալի խաղին. այո, մենք վաղուց պրոբլեմների մեջ ենք, բայց , անկախ ամեն ինչից, ահավոր վատ պայմաններում էլ անգամ ավարտում ենք մրցաշրջանը գոնե երկրորդ տեղում, դա ինչ որ բան նշանակու՞մ է...իհարկե այո, դա նշանակում է, որ ինչքան վատ վիճակում էլ լինի Ռեալը, այն մնում է Ռեալ...
իսկ իրականում պորպլեմները շատ ավելի շատ են, ու ամեն ինչ այնքան հեշտ չի ու պարղ, ինչպես դու ես կարծում, ահվատա Մադրիդր ստաժավոր երկրպագույին... :Smile:    որ մի օր հարմար առիթ լինի, և քեզ հետաքրքիր լինի, պատրաստ եմ ամեն ինչ մանրամասն բացատրել...




> Նույնը չենք կարող ասել ինչ-որ բան ՉՆԵՐԿԱՅԱՑՆՈՂ,<արքայական թիմի> ռեալի մասին


Մանե ջան, արքայական տիտղոսը հենց էնպես չի տրվում , իրականում դա շատ մեծ նշանակություն ունեցող տիտղոս է...ու իր պատմության ընթացքում շատ ու շատ անգամ (երբ արդեն անգամ Ալֆոնսո թագավորը չկար ու բոլորովին այլ ժամանակներ էին) Ռեալը ապացուցել է իր "արքայական" լինելը... :Wink: 

հ.գ. ես հասկանում եմ որ դուք դեռ երիտասարդ եք, արյունը եռում է, բայց պետք չէ անցնել անիմաստ բանավեճի, ամեն մեկի համար իր ակումբը ամենալավն է, ու կարևոր չի թե ինչքան ժամանակ եք դուք երկրպագում :Smile:

----------


## AMzone

> Իսկական երկրպագուները ճգնաժամային պահերին ակումբի հետ են լինում...
> Մի քանի տարի առաջ բարսելոնային չէիք պաշտպանի,չէ՞...Բնականաբար...
> Ի՞նչ էր էտ ժամանակ բարսելոնան ներկայացնում իրենից։Տենց երկրպագուներին մի տերմինով են բնորոշում. գլորիխիանտերներ։Կրճատ՝ գլորիկներ



Բնականաբար պաշտպանել եմ ու կպաշտպանեմ բոլոր ժամանակներում:

----------


## Taurus

Ես Բարսելոնայի երկրպագու եմ 1998 թթ.-ից, ու հետևելով նրա խաղին, հասկացել եմ, ինչ ա նշանակում լինել Բառսաի հոգով խաղացող, հիմա կարող եմ ասել 98 ից մինչևնհիմա Կատալոնացիների կազմը , իր փոփոխություններով ու տակտիկական դասավորությամբ:
Էդ հիմայա , որ ում հարցնում ես Բարսելոնայա երկրպագում, առանց հասկանալու թե դա ինչ ա նշանակում, իսկ Ռեալի հանդեպ , դա եղել ա միշտ, նույնիսկ մեծ, տարիքով մարդիք երկրպագում են Ռեալ, հարցնում ես ինչի համար ես դու էտ թիմին սիրում , մտածում ա ասում ա լավ խաղում , ու վերջ, էլ ավելացնելու բան չունի:
Ես չեմ ուզում վիրավորել ոչ մեկին, բայց պետք է սկզբից իմանալ երկրպագել , հետո նոր ընտրել քեզ հոգեհարազատ թիմը:
 :Smile:

----------


## AMzone

Taurus-էս մի հարցում քեզ հետ չեմ համաձայնվի, անպայման չի հիսհես որ թվականին որ ֆուտբոլիստնա խաղացել կամ էտ տարում ինչա տակտիկայա ունեցել, մարդ կա լավ հիշողություն չունի դա չի նշանակում եթե ետ մարդը չի հիշում այդ ամենը ուրեմնս նա լավ երկրպագու չէ, ես չեմ ասում սա ինձ համար ես ընդանուր եմ ասում, իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է երկրպագելուն, ասեմ ես ինչ սքսել եմ ֆուտբոլ նայել, շատը իսպանիայի առաջնություն եմ նայել, և բոլոր թմերի միջից ինձ Բարսելոնն էր դուր գալիս, նրա խաղը մարտավարությունը, խաղացողները և այլն դրա համար ընտրել եմ այդ թիմը և մինչ հիմա երկրպագում եմ ու կերկրպագեմ մինչև վերջ…

----------


## kiki

Taurus ջան, համաձայն եմ Barcelona^-ի հետ, ես ինքս երբեմն մոռանում եմ ստատիստիկան, կամ շատ բաներ, բայց դա չի նշանակում որ իսկական երկրպագու չեմ...դա մեկ...
հետո...



> Էդ հիմայա , որ ում հարցնում ես Բարսելոնայա երկրպագում, առանց հասկանալու թե դա ինչ ա նշանակում, իսկ Ռեալի հանդեպ , դա եղել ա միշտ, նույնիսկ մեծ, տարիքով մարդիք երկրպագում են Ռեալ, հարցնում ես ինչի համար ես դու էտ թիմին սիրում , մտածում ա ասում ա լավ խաղում , ու վերջ, էլ ավելացնելու բան չունի:
> Ես չեմ ուզում վիրավորել ոչ մեկին, բայց պետք է սկզբից իմանալ երկրպագել , հետո նոր ընտրել քեզ հոգեհարազատ թիմը:


համաձայն եմ, շատերը չեն հասկանում դա ու պարզապես բոլորից ետ չմնալու համար ասում են որ երկրպագում են սրան կամ նրան,բայց դա տարածված երևույթ է համարյա բոլոր ակումբների "երկրպագուների " մեջ, ու ոչ միայն ֆուտբոլում, այնպես որ կոնկրետ նշել Ռեալի անունը սխալ է...հատկապես տարեց մարդկանց շրջանում...հանրավոր է Հայաստանում այդ պապիկները իսկեպես բան չեն հասկանում ու նման պատասխան են տալիս, բայց հավատա ինձ ուրիշ երկրներում, հատկապես Իսպանյաում շաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաատ շատ են Ռեալի երկրպագու-վետերանները, որոնք այնպիտի բաներ գիտեն ու հիշում են, այնպիսի հանդիպումներ են ունեցել լեգենդների հետ, որ լսելով փշաքաղվում ես...

----------


## Taurus

Դուք ինձ ճիշտ չհասկացաք:
Խոսքը մեր նմաններ մասին չի, բերեմ մի պարզ օրինակ:
2004 թ.:Ընկերներով հավաքված էինք ու զրուցում եմ մի տղայի հետ, մեկ էլ խոսքը գնաց ֆուտբոլի մասին , հարցրեցի.
-Որ թիմի բալելշիկ ես
- Բռազիլյա
– Հա լավ թիմ ա, իսկ որ խաղացողին ես սիրում 
– Ռոնալդօ
– Իսկ էլ
- Չէ… մենակ իրան եմ սիրում, հա մեկ էլ Կառլօս, բայց ինքը լավ չի չլում:
– բա Եվրոպայի առաջնությանը ում ես բալետ անելու:
– … դե Բռազիլյա
-  :LOL:  
–Ես էլ Ճապոնյա :Smile:  
…
Այ սենց բաներ :Tongue:  
Ուզում եմ ասեմ ինչ որ մի բան պետք ա լինի , որ էտ թիմը սիրես, ու երկրպագես:
Բայց դա չպետք ա լինի այն որ, այդ թիմը դառել ա չեմպիոն , կամ բոլորը նրան գովում են:

----------


## kiki

Էդո ջան, էլի եմ ասում, ճիշտ ես, ես էլ կարող եմ շատ օրինակներ բերել, ես նկատի ունեմ, որ դա ոչ միայն Ռեալին կամ ֆուտբոլին է վերաբերվում, այլ շատ ու շատ թիմերի՝ անգամ ուրիշ մարզաձևերում...

----------


## Մանե

Levante1-0Real madrid :Tongue:   :Tongue:

----------


## Barça

հակառակը պետք ա գրեիր.
Ռեալ-Լեվանտե
քո գրած դեպքում ինչ որ տեղ պարտությունը բացատրություն կունենար.

----------


## Մանե

> հակառակը պետք ա գրեիր.
> Ռեալ-Լեվանտե
> քո գրած դեպքում ինչ որ տեղ պարտությունը բացատրություն կունենար.


Ռեալ 0-1 Լեվանտե.
* NO COMMENT*
 :LOL:

----------


## Աբելյան

ներողություն արտահայտությանս համար` էն օրվա Ռեալը մեղքս գալիս էր: 
Չէ, ժողովուրդ, Ռեալը ոնց Ռեալ կար, տենց Ռեալ էլ մնաց: 
Բայց էլի հույսս Ռեալի վրա ա:

----------


## Աբելյան

Real Sociedad-Real Madrid 1-2

----------


## Մանե

Ռեալ Մադրիդ 0-0 Բետիս :Hands Up:

----------


## Աբելյան

Ռեալին լավ էլ հարմար մրցակից ա ընկել:

----------


## Taurus

> Ռեալին լավ էլ հարմար մրցակից ա ընկել:


ես կասեի հակառակը

----------


## Amarasos

Real Madrid 3:2 hաղթեց ! :Smile:  ...ապրեն Ռաուլը, Նիստելռոյը, Հելգեռան և Բեկհեմը! :Smile:

----------


## Աբելյան

Բավարիան 1-0 կրեց` անցնում ա: 2-րդ գոլը չպետք ա Ռեալը թողեր:

----------


## kiki

Ռեալը առաջին գոլն էլ պիտի չթողեր...
բայց հույս կա, չգիտեմ ինչի, ինձ մոտ առաջին անգամ հանգստություն կա, կարծես զգում եմ որ անցնելու ենք...
տեսնենք ինչ կնշանակի դա...

----------


## PygmaliOn

Ժող. ջան ճիշտ է՞, որ Կաննավարոն կվերադառնա Յուվենտուս: 
Ռեալում Կաննավարոյի խաղը չի ստացվում:

----------


## Ambrosine

:Clapping:  Ռեալն աշխարհի ամենահզոր թիմն է: Այն մշտապես կմնա որպես  :Angel:  երազանքների թիմ: :Yahoo:

----------


## Սերխիո

Մադրիդիզմը տանն է :Ok:

----------


## Աբելյան

Ռեալ-Խետաֆե 1-1
լավ էլ Ռեալը չդառավ

----------


## Taurus

Այսօչվա խաղի Ռեալի կազմը, ըստ նախնական տվյալների
1. Iker Casillas 
 3. Roberto Carlos 
 4. Sergio Ramos 
 5. Fabio Cannavaro 
 21. Ivan Helguera 
 38. Miguel Torres 
 8. Emerson 
 14. Guti 
 16. Fernando Gago 
 7. Raul Gonzalez 
 17. Ruud van Nistelrooij 
բա ուր ա Higuain-ը ?

----------


## Barça

ինձ թվումա ավելի շուտ Հիգուաինը կխաղա քան թե Նիստելռոյը.

----------


## Աբելյան

Bavaria-Real Madrid 2-1 
նենց որ Բարսելոնի վրա խնդալ չկա

----------


## Աբելյան

Real Madrid-Gimnastic 2-0

----------


## Taurus

Իսպանիայի առաջնությունում Real-ի հաղթելու գործակիցը 15 է
Եթե կան մարդիկ ովքեր համոզված են դրանում , կարող են փորձել խաղադրույք կատարելով գումար վաստակել!

----------


## Մանե

> Իսպանիայի առաջնությունում Real-ի հաղթելու գործակիցը 15 է
> Եթե կան մարդիկ ովքեր համոզված են դրանում , կարող են փորձել խաղադրույք կատարելով գումար վաստակել!


Բարսայինը կասե՞ս :Smile:

----------


## PygmaliOn

Real Madrid 	2 : 0	 Osasuna

Ավելացվել է 8 րոպե անց
Racing Santander - : - Real Madrid Ռեալը կհաղթի, իսկ Valencia 	- : -  Sevilla Սեվիլիան կամ կկրվի, կամ ոչ ոքի կլինի: Barcelona - : - Mallorca  Մալյորկան հաղթումա ու ՖՍյ0 :Wink:  Ռեալը առաջին տեղում է :Hands Up:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Real Madrid 	2 : 0	 Osasuna
> 
> Ավելացվել է 8 րոպե անց
> Racing Santander - : - Real Madrid Ռեալը կհաղթի, իսկ Valencia 	- : -  Sevilla Սեվիլիան կամ կկրվի, կամ ոչ ոքի կլինի: Barcelona - : - Mallorca  Մալյորկան հաղթումա ու ՖՍյ0 Ռեալը առաջին տեղում է


տոշնի էլ գրել ես ,օդաբրյաու :Ok:

----------


## Davo'o

Մի քանի օր առաջ գնել էի Ռուսական ФУТБОЛ թերթի ВЕЛИКИЕ КЛУБЫ -РЕАЛ, ЧАСТЬ 2 հավելվածը: Ովքեր կային Օսասունայի հետ խաղին տեսան: Այնտեղ շատ հետաքրքիր պահեր կան մեր սիրելի թիմի պատմությունից: 
Դրանցից մի քանիսը որոշել եմ պատմել: 
Ուրեմն մրցաշրջաններից մեկում Ռեալի բախտը ինչպես միշտ չի բերում եվրագավաթների վիճակահանության հարցում: Ռեալի ֆուտբոլիստները պետք է մրցեին Մարադոնայի «Նապոլիի» հետ: Իսկ այդ խաղից առաջ «Բեռնաբեուն» որակազրկել էին եւ պետք է հանդիպումը անցներ առանց հանդիսականների: Խաղից առաջ տեղի է ունենում նախապատրաստական խաղ «Ռեալի» ու «Ռեալի» պահեստայինների «Կաստիլյա» թիմի հետ: Խաղը անցնում է դատարկ տրիբունաներում, իսկ Կաստիլյային հագցնում են ... Նապոլիի մարզաշապիկը   :LOL:  Ի վերջո Ռեալը հաղթում է Մարադոնային: 
Մեկ այլ մրցաշրջանում Ռեալը անչափ անհաջող է հանդես գալիս եւ մրցաշրջանն ավարտում է 9-րդ հորիզոնականում: Զայրացած ինչադան ջարդում է հիվանդանոցի դռները, մտնում այն պալատը որտեղ կաթիլայինով պառկած էր մահամերձ Սանտիագո Բեռբնաբեուն, եւ ստիպում են ստորագրել մարզչի հրաժարականը   :Hands Up:  : 
Մրցաշրջաններից մեկում վախճանվում է Ֆրանկոն եւ սրտի կաթված է ստանում Բեռնաբեուն, այս թեման շատ է շահարկվում Բարսելոնում, Բարսելոնի սրիկա կապտնանռնագույն երկրպագուները ծաղրում են, բանեռներ են սարքում թաղման թեմայով, այդ տարում Բարսան երկու խաղում էլ պարտության է մատնում Ռեալին: Բայց Ռեալը 6 միավորի առավելությամբ դառնում է Լա Լիգայի հաղթող: Թերթում գրված էր как говорится собака лает, но караван идет.  :Ok:

----------


## Amaru

Հալա Մադրիդ:

Դավ, լսի... Բա որ կարծեմ 74/75 մրցաշրջանում մեր մոտ Ռուբինյան ազգանունով մի ֆուտբոլիստ կար էէ... Հա՞յ էր  :Jpit:

----------


## Tumbler

Կարգին Խաղեր  :Hands Up: 
Ինչպես արդեն թեմաներից մեկում ասել էի, Իր երկրպագուների համար թիմը միշտ էլ հաղթող է մնում.

----------


## Taurus

Մենակ չասեք, որ մրցավարը պաշտպանում էր, 11 մետրանոցները ճիշտ էին, ուղղակի Real -ը առխային ընկավ, բայց տեղին է ասել, որ Կապպելոն իր գործը շատ լավ է անում, չնեղանաք բայց Ռեալը մանրից դառնում ա JUVENTUS :Smile:

----------


## REAL_ist

ետ ................ մրցավար կոչեցյալի մասին ավելի լավա չասեմ,չանցնեմ դրա ծագումնաբանության պարզմանը,
առաջին և տնաքանդ պենալի վախտ Դիարրան տոչնի գնդակին խփեց իսկ են սուտի դերասանը իրան գետնով խփեց,
Բայց դե մեղավորը մեր տղեքն էին որ 2-րդ,էլ չեմ ասում 3-րդ գոլը չխփին,
Կապելլոյի համար ես միշտ ասելեմ ու կասեմ,որ ինքը պտի մնա,եթե գնա էլ,մենակ Մոուրինյոն ավելի լավ տարբերակ կլինի,
իսկ ետ Յուվենտուս դառնալու վրով ասեմ,որ վերջին տուրերում ու 2 կլասիկոներում Ռեալը Բարսայից ավելի սիրուն ու կոնկրոտ խաղ էր խաղում..............................

----------


## Հենո

Առաջինը պենալ չկար որովեհտև Դիարրան գնդակի վրա խաղաց…
Ռեալը կրվավ որովհետև Կապելլոն Իգուաինի վնասվածքից հետո պաշտպանական կոխեց , Իսկ Ռեալը ընդհանրապես  պիտի պաշտպանական չխաղա…
Շատ լավ խաղաց Կաննավարոն , Իգուաինը…
Իսկ եթե մարզիչ փոխելու կարիք լինի ,որը ես համարում եմ սխալ (թող Կապելլոն մնա մենակ էս մարզիչի են դուրս չի գալի ,որ ինքը իրա պաշտպանական ոճովա խաղում ) , իսկ եթե փոխելու կարիք լինի մենակ Մոուրինյո…

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
Մեր Մադրիդիստ ախպոր հետ լիովին համաձայն եմ…

Ավելացվել է 4 րոպե անց
Էս տարի չտարանք էլի ոչ մի բան չմտածեք 5 ամսից մեր ժամանակներնա Գալու…
Արխային եղեք…

----------


## PygmaliOn

Հույս կա ու կլինի :Clapping:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ռեալը մանրից դառնում ա JUVENTUS


Լուշեմբուրգուն էլ ինչքան բրազիլացի կար բերեց Ռեալ: Սենց չի լինի. Ռեալի ղեկավարությունը պետք ա մարզիչի առջև որոշակի պայմաններ դնի, թե չե Ռեալը էլ ինչով ա Ռեալ, եթե պետք ա պաշտպանվի ու իրա ոճը փոխի? :Bad:  
Բայց ինչ էլ լինի, մեկ ա մեր թիմն ա :LOL:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Լուշեմբուրգուն էլ ինչքան բրազիլացի կար բերեց Ռեալ: Սենց չի լինի. Ռեալի ղեկավարությունը պետք ա մարզիչի առջև որոշակի պայմաններ դնի, թե չե Ռեալը էլ ինչով ա Ռեալ, եթե պետք ա պաշտպանվի ու իրա ոճը փոխի? 
> Բայց ինչ էլ լինի, մեկ ա մեր թիմն ա


մեր մոտ գրանցված եք ? :Think:

----------


## Ambrosine

> մեր մոտ գրանցված եք ?


Այսինքն?

----------


## REAL_ist

realmadrid.am-ի ֆոռումում գրանցված եք

----------


## Davo'o

> Դավ, լսի... Բա որ կարծեմ 74/75 մրցաշրջանում մեր մոտ Ռուբինյան ազգանունով մի ֆուտբոլիստ կար էէ... Հա՞յ էր


Չգիտեմ, Գուգոյին հարցրու:

----------


## Amaru

Հու՞ իզ Գուգո...

----------


## PygmaliOn

> Հու՞ իզ Գուգո...


google.com :Think:

----------


## Amaru

Ախ հա))))
Ինքը չգիտի, կամ էլ ես սխալ հարցրեցի... Բայց հետաքրիքր ա...

----------


## Ambrosine

> մեր մոտ գրանցված եք ?


Գրանցվել եմ, բայց ես չեմ կարող ակտիվ մասնակցել քննարկումներին. շատ զբաղված եմ: Եվ հետո համախոհների հետ դժվար թե բանավեճ ծագի :Think:

----------


## REAL_ist

շատ լավել ծագումա Աստղ ջան :Drinks:  ,կարաս միանաս ազատ ժամանակ,եթե իհարկե ցանկանաս,մենք միշտ ուրախ ենք նորեկներին :Wink:

----------


## Taurus

վաղվա խաղի համար Ռեալի հաղթանակը գնահատվում է1.95 գործակցով, դա շատ է թե քիչ?

----------


## Davo'o

Ֆուտբոլ ենք քննարկում այստեղ, ոչ թե ղումարբազություն  :Tongue:

----------


## Սերխիո

> վաղվա խաղի համար Ռեալի հաղթանակը գնահատվում է1.95 գործակցով, դա շատ է թե քիչ?


1.95 շատ են տվել ,պտի տային 1,01,իսկ բարսելոնին 15 տան

----------


## Taurus

Դե ուրեմն հարցս սենց տամ, Ձեր կարծիքով Ռեալի հաղթելու հավանականությունը 51.28 % ից բարձր է թե ցածր?  :Tongue:

----------


## Davo'o

Բարձր է 51.29 %  :Smile:

----------


## Taurus

> 1.95 շատ են տվել ,պտի տային 1,01,իսկ բարսելոնին 15 տան


Ես համաձայն եմ, կարգին փող կաշխատեմ

Այս պահին Ռեալը պետք է փորձի հաղթել, չնայած միշտ էլ Վալենսիայի դեմ դժվար է խաղալը, բայց ինձ թվում ա, Վալենսիայի պաշտպանողական տակտիկան, Կապպելոն կոգտագործի առավելագույնս օգուտ քաղելով

----------


## Davo'o

Ամենակարեւոր խաղերից է այս մրցաշրջանի: Ես ակնկնալում եմ տեսնել բարձրակարգ ֆուտբոլ, որովհետեւ երկու թիմերն էլ հիանալի մարզավիճակում են: Չնայած Վալենսիան լավ վիճակում է հիմա, գեղեցիկ ֆուտբոլ է խաղում, բայց Չելսին ցույց տվեց, որ Վալենսիային հնարավոր է հաղթել հենց բարձր կարգի շնորհիվ: Հուսով եմ Ռեալը նույնպես ցույց կտա, որ բարձրակարգ թիմ է, եւ վստահ հաղթանակի կհասնի:

----------


## Taurus

Եթե առաջինը Վալենսիան խփեց՝ 1:1
Եթե Ռեալը՝ 2:0

----------


## PygmaliOn

Սպասում ենք հաղթանակի

----------


## Tumbler

Այո. Բա ոնց :Hands Up: 
Միայն հաղթանակ

----------


## Հենո

0:2 
 1 st half

----------


## kiki

սենց որ գնա, երևի մի երկու գոլ էլ կխփենք...

Ավելացվել է 6 րոպե անց
արդեն 0:3...սենց որ գնա, երևի մի երկու գոլ էլ կխփենք...

----------


## kiki

Շնորհավորում եմ բոլոր մադրիդցիներին...

----------


## Egern.net

հիմա առաջին տեղ դուրս եկա՞ն....

----------


## PygmaliOn

Sevilla 	3 : 1 Espanyol
Barcelona 1 : 0 Levante 
բան չփոխվեց...

----------


## Աբելյան

միանում եմ շնորհավորանքներին
Որ ասեմ արժանի հաղթանակ չէր, սխալ կլնի:

----------


## Taurus

Այս պահին Ռեալը խաղում է չեմպիոնական խաղ, իսկ բարսան ...., փաստ է պիտի ընդունենք, բայց ֆուտբոլ է ամեն ինչ պատահում է :Smile:

----------


## Chico_Madrid

*Այս տարի Մադրիդը մեծ շանսեր ունի Լիգան հաղթելու,բայց ոչ Կապելլոի շնորհիվ:Բարսելոնան հազիվ է դիմանում,Վալենսիան Մադրիդից վատ է խաղում ու տարվա ամենալավ թիմը Սեվիյիան է: Եթե Մադրիդը կարողանա հաղթել Սեվիյիաին,հաստատ կհաղթի Լիգան:

Մյուս կողմից կարծում եմ որ ինչ Դել Բոսկեին,Մորիենտեսին,Հիեռոին հանեցին շատ մեծ սխալ արեցին:,Մադիրդը արդեն 5 տարի է  գլուխ չի բարձրացնում...Համ պետք է նախագահին փոխեն,համ էլ ֆաշիստ Կապելլոին:*

----------


## PygmaliOn

> Շնորհավորում եմ բոլոր մադրիդցիներին...


մոռացա ասել շնորհակալություն :Smile: 



> ֆաշիստ Կապելլո:


երբվանից :Think:   :Smile:

----------


## Chico_Madrid

*Կապելլոն շատ անգամ ասել է որ կարոտում է Ֆրանկոի և Մուսսոլինիի "լավ ու հանգիստ տարիները":Շատ անգամ շնորհակալություն է հայտնում Մադրիդի ՈՒլտրաներին(վտանքավոր նացիստներ...) Իրեն Մադrիդում ոչ մել չի սիում:*

----------


## Davo'o

> *Իրեն Մադrիդում ոչ մել չի սիում:*


Էտ նրանից ա, որ իրանց լավն ու վատը չեն ջոգում...

----------


## Ambrosine

> Էտ նրանից ա, որ իրանց լավն ու վատը չեն ջոգում...


Որեմն դուք հավանում եք Կապելլոյին? Սկզբում որ եկավ, իրան իրոք ֆաշիստի պես էր պահում. բոլոր ֆուտբոլիստները, իրանից վախեցած, դաշտի մի ծայրից մյուսը վազում էին, երբեմն` աննպատակ, միայն թե Կապելլոն տեսներ, որ իրենք դաշտում պարապ չեն կանգնում, հիմա այդ վախը էլ չկա: Հիմա էլ կոպիտ սխալներ ա թույլ տալիս. ինչ ա նշանակում, որ Գուտիին, Ռեյեսին և այլ տաղանդների նստացնում ա փոխարինողների նստարանին, իսկ թիմի մեկնարկային կազմում հայտնվում ա........Ռոբինյոն :Bad:  ? Բայց մի բան հաստատ ա. հենց Ռեալը այս տարի հաղթի լիգան :Hands Up:  , բոլոր երկրպագուները կմոռանան այս սխալները և կսիրեն Կապելլոյին :Think:

----------


## Chico_Madrid

> Որեմն դուք հավանում եք Կապելլոյին? Սկզբում որ եկավ, իրան իրոք ֆաշիստի պես էր պահում. բոլոր ֆուտբոլիստները, իրանից վախեցած, դաշտի մի ծայրից մյուսը վազում էին, երբեմն` աննպատակ, միայն թե Կապելլոն տեսներ, որ իրենք դաշտում պարապ չեն կանգնում, հիմա այդ վախը էլ չկա: Հիմա էլ կոպիտ սխալներ ա թույլ տալիս. ինչ ա նշանակում, որ Գուտիին, Ռեյեսին և այլ տաղանդների նստացնում ա փոխարինողների նստարանին, իսկ թիմի մեկնարկային կազմում հայտնվում ա........Ռոբինյոն ? Բայց մի բան հաստատ ա. հենց Ռեալը այս տարի հաղթի լիգան , բոլոր երկրպագուները կմոռանան այս սխալները և կսիրեն Կապելլոյին


*Մադրիդը հաղթի,չհաղթի այս տարի Կապելլոին փոխելու են:Շատ հնարավոր է որ Բեռնդ Շուստերին բերեն,Մադրիդի հին աստղերից է ու շատ սիրված է ժողովրդի կողմից:Հիմա Խետաֆե-ի մարզիչն է:*

----------


## kiki

> Որեմն դուք հավանում եք Կապելլոյին? Սկզբում որ եկավ, իրան իրոք ֆաշիստի պես էր պահում. բոլոր ֆուտբոլիստները, իրանից վախեցած, դաշտի մի ծայրից մյուսը վազում էին, երբեմն` աննպատակ, միայն թե Կապելլոն տեսներ, որ իրենք դաշտում պարապ չեն կանգնում, հիմա այդ վախը էլ չկա:


չէ հարգելիս, այստեղ հարցը ֆաշիստի նման իրեն պահելը չի, պարզապես Կպելլոն վաղուց այն Կապելլոն չի որ առաջ էր, ու այդ պահելաձևը պարզապես պաշտպանիչ շերտի նման մի բան է, իրեն "հզոր ու դաժան" մարզիչ ցույց տալու համար, ինչն  իարականում այդպես չի...իսկ ֆուտբոլիստները նրանից երբեք չեն վախեցե ու չեն էլ վախենա, ավելին՝ անգամ չեն էլ հարգել...մի մոռացի սա խարզապես ֆուտբոլիստներ չեն, այլ Ռեալի խաղացորներն են, սրանց հատուկ մոտեցում է պետք, քանի որ նրանց մոտ  հարգանք վայելելը շատ դժվար է...



> Բայց մի բան հաստատ ա. հենց Ռեալը այս տարի հաղթի լիգան , բոլոր երկրպագուները կմոռանան այս սխալները և կսիրեն Կապելլոյին


այ այստեղ սխալում ես, այն էլ ինչպես ես սխալվում... :Wink:

----------


## REAL_ist

Կապպելոն եղելա,կա ու կմնա աշխարհի լավագույն մարզիչներից մեկը ու հիմիկվա Ռեալի խաղը,տեղը մրցաշարային աղյուսալում ետ իրա շնորհիվա:
ետքանել հեշտ չի մի տարում ավերակներից շքեղ շինություն սարքելը

----------


## Tumbler

Իմ կարծիքով էտքան էլ կապ չունի նացիստա թե չե. Կարևորը թմին տեղը բերեց. Թե չէ իրանց կորցրել էին, հետ էին ընկել աղյուսակում. Հիմա արդեն ուրիշ բան.

----------


## Սերխիո

> *Մադրիդը հաղթի,չհաղթի այս տարի Կապելլոին փոխելու են:Շատ հնարավոր է որ Բեռնդ Շուստերին բերեն,Մադրիդի հին աստղերից է ու շատ սիրված է ժողովրդի կողմից:Հիմա Խետաֆե-ի մարզիչն է:*


ով ա Շուստերը եղել իրա ժանգոտած կյանքում ? 
նա ոչ սիրված է, ոչ էլ աստղ, պռոսը խաղացել է մի երկու սեզոն, բացի ետ մադրիդիստ չի ինք, հատկապես,որ խաղացել է բարսայում:
Կապելոն մի հզոր բան ունի ,ետ հյուր տեղում լավ խաղն է, մեկել ուժեղ թմերին սատկացնելը :Hands Up: 

*Kiborg;*,իսկ ուր էր բարսան 5 տարի առաջ ? ութերորդ տեղում  վերընգած էր, մի դյուժին էլ խաղացող եկան ,սկսած Մենդիետավ, վերջացրած Ռիկելմեով ,բայց օգուտ չեղավ,Ֆիգուի գնալուց հետո բարսան մոլորված գառնուկ էր դառել ,մինչև չեկավ Ռոնալդինյոն:
Էլ չասեմ մարզիչները,որ եկեն ետ մի քանի տարվա մեջ-Կառլես Ռեքսաչ,Ռադոմիր Անտիչ...

----------


## Սամվել

> ով ա 
> իսկ ուր էր բարսան 5 տարի առաջ ? ութերորդ տեղում  վերընգած էր, մի դյուժին էլ խաղացող եկան ,սկսած Մենդիետավ, վերջացրած Ռիկելմեով ,բայց օգուտ չեղավ,Ֆիգուի գնալուց հետո բարսան մոլորված գառնուկ էր դառել ,մինչև չեկավ ռոնալդինյոն:
> Էլ չասեմ մարզիչները,որ եկեն ետ մի քանի տարվա մեջ-Կառլես Ռեքսաչ,Ռադոմիր Անտիչ...


Դրիմ թիմից հետո մի երկու սեզոն վատ խաղաց վայ վայ վայ .....ամեն  դեպքում իրանց ջահելնեին էլ են աճացնում ու ֆուտբոլին նոր աստղեր պարգևում , ոչ թե ով մի քիչ լավա խաղում առնում բերում զամենների նստարան փայլացնելու  :LOL:   :Tongue:  
Հլը ասեք Լեոնել Մեսի հիշեք կլասիկոն -> հեդ տրիկը -> ու սուսսսսս.. :Sulel:   :Sulel:   :Yahoo:   :Yahoo:   :Yahoo:

----------


## kiki

*Kiborg*, խորհուրդ եմ տալիս բացել նոր բաժին "դատարկ փիլիսոփայություն" վերնագրով, ու այնտեղ գրել ...այստեղ գրում ենք այն դեպքում երբ իմաստով խոսքեր կան ասելու...
հարգանքներով ՝ Կիկի...

Ավելացվել է 4 րոպե անց
սրանից հետո սպորտային բաժնում անիմաստ գրառումները առանց զգուշացվելու ջնջվելու են...

----------


## Ambrosine

> չէ հարգելիս, այստեղ հարցը ֆաշիստի նման իրեն պահելը չի, պարզապես Կպելլոն վաղուց այն Կապելլոն չի որ առաջ էր, ու այդ պահելաձևը պարզապես պաշտպանիչ շերտի նման մի բան է, իրեն "հզոր ու դաժան" մարզիչ ցույց տալու համար, ինչն  իարականում այդպես չի...իսկ ֆուտբոլիստները նրանից երբեք չեն վախեցե ու չեն էլ վախենա, ավելին՝ անգամ չեն էլ հարգել...մի մոռացի սա խարզապես ֆուտբոլիստներ չեն, այլ Ռեալի խաղացորներն են, սրանց հատուկ մոտեցում է պետք, քանի որ նրանց մոտ  հարգանք վայելելը շատ դժվար է...
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  kiki-ի խոսքերից
> 					
> 
> 
> ...


Քո կարծիքը հարգում եմ, բայց չես կարող չընդունել, որ Կապելլոյի գալուց հետո Ռեալի` մեր շատ սիրելի աստղերը սկսեցին խաղալ իրենց ամբողջ եռանդով, ու դա շատ դեպքերում օգնեց, չմոռանանք, որ Ռեալում իսկական ճգնաժամ էր. 1 խաղաշրջանում 4 մարզիչ փոխվեց, նախագահը փոխվեց,ֆուտբոլիստները իրար հետ կոնֆլիկտներ ունեին: Հետո էլ պարտադիր չէր, որ իրան հարգեին. ինքը գլխավոր մարզիչն էր, ու իրան պետք ա ենթարկվեին
Չգիտեմ, բայց կարծում եմ, որ եթե Ռեալը դառնա չեմպիոն, անկախ քեզնից, այդ պահին Կապելլոն էլ մեծ մարդ կերևա քո աչքում :Smile:

----------


## kiki

Աստղ ջան, իրականում այդ նույն քո ասած ֆուտբոլիստներից շատերն այն ժամանակ էլ էին եռանդուն խաղում, պարզապես շատ ավելի մեծ պրոբլեմներ կաին, որոնց ֆոնի վրա շատերի խաղը չէի երևում...իրականում այսօրվա Ռեալը շատ տարբեր բաներից  հետո այսպիսին դարձավ, ու ինչքան էլ զարմանալի լինի քեզ համար, բայց այս ամենի հեղինակը միայն Կապելլոն չի...այո, նա էլ իր ներդրումն ունեցավ, բայց նա շատ ավելի լավ պայմանններ ուներ դրա համար քան մյուս մարզիչները, նրա տեղը մեկ ուրիշը լիներ, հավատացնում եմ, Ռեալը շատ ավելի լավ վիճակում կլիներ....իսկ ենթարկվելը շատ հարաբերական է, իրականում շատերը չեն էլ ենթարկվում իրեն, ու որ ավելի խորը դատենք, շատ անգամ հենց Կապելլոն նրանց ենթարկվեց... :Wink: 
միգուցե կողքից այդպես չի երևում, բայց լուրջ հետևելով այս ամենը կարելի է նկատել...



> Չգիտեմ, բայց կարծում եմ, որ եթե Ռեալը դառնա չեմպիոն, անկախ քեզնից, այդ պահին Կապելլոն էլ մեծ մարդ կերևա քո աչքում


մեծ մա՞րդ...հմ...Շուշան Պետրոսյանի ասած՝ իսկ ի՞նչ ասել է մեծ մարդ...ինձ պետք չի նրան մեծ մարդ տեսնել, ինձ մետք է Ռեալի ղեկին մեծ մարզիչ տեսնել որը արժանի կլինի այդ պաշտոնին, Կապելլոն այդ մարդը չի և վերջ...կհաղթի Ռեալը լիգան, թե ոչ, միևնույն է, իմ կարծիքը դրանից չի փոխվի, որովհետև, էլի եմ ասում, Լիգայում հաղթանակի համար իմ թիմը նրան չի պարտական ...միգուցե զարմանալի թվան քեզ իմ խոսքերը, բայց ոմանք ինձ կհասկանան այստեղ... :Smile: ավելի ճիշտ, մեկը հաստատ կհասկանա, բայց այստեղ չի մտնում կարծես թե...

Պետրոս, Արմանը այստեղ մտնու՞մ է...

----------


## Սերխիո

Պետրոս, Արմանը այստեղ մտնու՞մ է...
__________________
ռեգիստրացիա ունի ,բայց չեմ տեսել ստեղ,նիկը Կորսար է

----------


## REAL_ist

ՈՒՌՌՌՌՌՌՌԱԱԱԱԱԱԱ :Yahoo:   :Clapping:   :Hands Up:  Ռեալ-Սևիլյա 3-2
կրինք,շնորհավորում եմ սաղիս :Drinks:  
Բարսային հանգիստ չենք թողի

----------


## Amaru

Հա էլի, շնորհավոր...
*Մադրիդ*, բա էս տա՞նն ես նայել...

----------


## Ambrosine

:Clapping:   :Drinks:  Ես էլ եմ միանում շնորհավորանքներին:  :Drinks:   :Clapping:  Շատ նյարդային խաղ էր, բայց զգում էի, որ լավ ա լինելու: :Yahoo:   Մնում ա սպասենք, որ բարսելոնան սայթաքի :Angel:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Մադրիդ, բա էս տա՞նն ես նայել...


այո այո,դուք իրավացի եք :Smile:

----------


## Davo'o

Հարգելի Մադրիդիստներ, «Ռեալ»- «Էսպանյոլ» խաղի ժամին ամենայն հավանականությամբ խիստ զբաղված կլինեմ: Նույնիսկ հնարավոր է չկարողանամ խաղը նայել: Այնպես, որ խնդրում եմ կարճ հաղորդագրությունների /առանց զանգերի :Smile:  /միջոցով ինձ տեղյակ պահել, թե ինչ է կատարվում «Բեռնաբեուում: 
+37491789722: 
Շնորհակալություն

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
Տիտղոսների կոլեկցիոները

ՖԱԲԻՈ ԿԱՊԵԼԼՈՆ ՉԵՄՊԻՈՆ է ԴԱՐՁԵԼ ԻՐ ՂԵԿԱՎԱՐԱԾ ԲՈԼՈՐ ԹԻՄԵՐԻ ՀԵՏ

Վերջին հանդիպումների ընթացքում Մադրիդի «Ռեալը» վաստակել է հնարավոր 21 միավորներից 18: Այժմ թիմը շատ մոտ է Իսպանայիայի չեմպիոնի տիտղոսի նվաճմանը: Վերջին շրջանի այս հաջողությունները անկասկած գլխավոր մարզիչ Ֆաբիո Կապելլոյի շնորհիվ են, որի կարիերան միշտ լի է եղել տիտղոսներով: «Միլան», «Ռոմա», «Յուվենթուս», «Ռեալ Մադրիդ»: Նա տիտղոսներ է նվաճել իր մարզած բոլոր թիմերի հետ, եւ այս տարին էլ կարող է բացառութուն չլինել:


Ֆաբիո Կապելլոն 1997թ. արդեն մեկ անգամ դարձել է Իսպանիայի չեմպիոն Մադրիդի «Ռեալի» հետ: Իտալացի մասնագետը հաջողության է հասել իր մարզած բոլոր թիմերի հետ: Այս տարի Կապելլոն հույս ունի վերդարձնել արքայական ակումբին Իսպանիայի լավագույն թիմի տիտղոսը: Որպես ֆուտբոլիստ Ֆաբիո Կապելլոյի /Պիերես, Իտալիա, 18.06.1946/ կարեիարան սկսվել է ՍՊԱԼ Ֆերերա ակումբի հետ: Երեք տարի անց նա պայմանագիր ստորագրեց «Ռոմայի» հետ, որտեղ էլ նա նվաճեց իր առաջին տիտղոսը՝ Իտալիայի գավաթը: Մայրաքաղաքային ակումբի կազմում նրա հիանալի ելույթները աննկատ չմնացին «Յուվենթուսի» կողմից, որտեղ նա դարձավ առանցքային ֆուտբոլիստներից մեկը: Հենց «Յուվենթուսի» կազմում հիանալաի խաղի շնորհիվ նա հրավիրվեց Իտալիայի ազգային հավաքական: Խաղալով «Աձուրայի» կազմում՝ նա գոլի հեղինակ դարձավ «Ուեմբլի» մարզադաշտում եւ Իտալացիներին պարգեւեց առաջին հաղթանակը Անգլիացիների նկատմամբ: Նա իր խաղակոշիկները կախեց մեխից 1980թ, երբ հանդես էր գալիս «Միլանի» կազմում եւ Իտալիայի հավաքականի կազմում մասնակել էր 32 հանդիպման:

Իր հիանալի մարզչական կարիերան Ֆաբիո Կապելլոն սկսել է 1990-ական թվանակնների կեսերին, Ֆրանկո Բարեզիի եւ Պաոլո Մալդինիի «Միլանի» հետ: Այդ թիմը չորս անգամ դարձավ Իտալիայի չեմպիոն եւ մեկ անգամ նվաճեց հին աշխարհամասի գավաթը: Նրա ղեկավարած թիմը բացառիկ ռեկորդի հեղինակ դարձավ. 58 անընդմեջ խաղ առանց պարտության, 1991թ Մայիսի 19-ից մինչեւ 1993թ մարտի 21-ը՝ ներառյալ ողջ մրցաշրջանը:


Իր մարզչական յուրահատուկ ոճի շնորհիվ Կապելլոն հասավ իր կարիերայի բարձրակետերից մեկին, երբ նրա ղեկավարած «Միլանը» չեմպիոնների գավաթի եզրափակիչում 4-0 հաշվով առավելության հասավ «Բարսելոնի» նկատմամբ: Այնուհետեւ նա տեղափոխվեց Մադրիդ եւ 1996/97թթ մրցաշրջանի ընթացքում նվաճեց Իսպանիայի չեմիոնի տիտղոսը: Ֆաբիոյի հետ միասին Մադրիդ եկան նաեւ այպիսի ֆուտբոլիստներ ինչպիսիք են Միյատովիչը, Շուկերը Սեեդորֆը, Կարլոսը, Իլգները եւ Պանուչին: Հենց նրանք էլ դրեցին այն թիմի հիմքը, որը 32 տարվա անպտուղ փորձերից հետո նվաճեց 7-րդ չեմպիոնների գավաթը:

Որոշ դադարից հետո Կապելլոն կրկին ղեկավարեց «Միլանը», սակայն այս անգամ անհաջողության մատնվեց: Այնուհետեւ Կապելլոն հրավիրվեց «Ռոմա», թիմ որը ունի երկրպագուների մեծ բանակ, բայց նվաճած տիտղոսների կարճ ցուցակ: Նա դարձավ առաջին իտալացի մարզիչը, որը մայրաքաղաքը ներկայացնող թիմին դարձրեց Սկուդետտոյի հաղթող: Դա 3-րդ չեմպիոնական տիտղոսն էր «Ռոմայի» պատմության ընթացքում եւ առաջինը 1983թ հետո:

Այնուհետեւ նա գլխավորեց եւս մեկ իտալական գրանդ՝ Յուվենթուսը, որի հետ նվաճեց եւս երկու Սկուդետտո՝ 2005 եւ 2006թթ: Այս հաղթանակաների շնորհիվ Կապելլոն դարձավ առաջին մարզիչը, որը հաղթել է Իտալիայի չեմպիոնի տիտղոսը երեք տարբեր թիմերի հետ:

«Դոն Ֆաբիոն» այժմ մոտ է իր 9-րդ տիտղոսին: Իսպանիայի առաջնության վերջին խաղերում անչափ լարված պայքար է սպասվում:

Ֆուտբոլիստ.
ՍՊԱԼ Ֆերարա(1964-67)
Ռոմա (1967-69)
Յուվենտուս (1969-76)
Միլան (1976-78)

Մարզիչ.
Միլան (1991-96)
Ռեալ Մադրիդ (1996-97)
Միլան (1997-98)
Ռոմա (1999-2004)
Յուվենթուս (2004-06)
Ռեալ Մադրիդ (2006)

Տիտղոսները որպես ֆուտբոլիստ.

3 Սկուդետտո: Յուվենտուս (1971-72, 1972-73, 1974-75)
2 Իտալիայի գավաթ: Ռոմա(1968-69) Միլան (1976-77)


Տիտղոսները որպես մարզիչ.

1 Չեմպիոնների գավաթ. Միլան (1994)
1 Եվրոպայի Սուպեր գավաթ: Միլան (1994)
1 Լա Լիգա: Ռեալ Մադրիդ (1996/97)
7 Սկուդետտո: Միլան (1991/92, 1992/93, 1993/94, 1995/96), Ռոմա (2000/2001) եւ Յուվենթուս (2004/05, 2005/06).
4 Իտալիայի Սուպեր Գավաթ: Միլան (1992, 1993, 1994) եւ Ռոմա (2001)

FORZA CAPELLO!!!



David, realmadrid.am

----------


## REAL_ist

ՌԵԱԼ-Էսպանյոլ 4-3
Ինչ խաղ էր :Hands Up:  հալալա,3-1 կրվում էինք,բայց ապացուցեցին տղեքը որ վերջը ԹԻՄ ենք դառել,հալալա,շնորհավորում եմ Ռեալի բոլոր երկրպագուներին այս չափազանց կարևոր հաղթանակի առթիվ :Clapping:   :Yahoo:   :Drinks:

----------


## Սերխիո

էյֆորիա
խոսքերն ավելորդ են  :Hands Up:

----------


## Amaru

Հա, ես էլ եմ բոլորիդ շնորհավորում:
*Մադրիդ*, դու խաղը նայեցի՞ր բա  :Smile:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Մադրիդ, դու խաղը նայեցի՞ր բա


բավոնց տանը ՆՏՎ ունեմ :Smile:  ինչչչչչչչչչչչչչ խաղեր,միատել շնորհավոր :Hands Up:

----------


## Սերխիո

ՀԱԼԱ ՌԵԱԼ

----------


## Ambrosine

Ուռռռռռաաաաաա
Ռեալ-Դեպորտիվո   
3  -  1
Ռեալիստներ ջան շնորհավոր :Hands Up: 
Ընտիր խաղ էր :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:   Կարևորը Ռաուլը գոլ խփեց :Hands Up: 
Երնեկ մյուս խաղերն էլ այսպես վերջանան  :Angel: 
_Տղեք քիչ մնաց, դիմացեք_

----------


## REAL_ist

ԻՆչչչչչչչչչչչչ խաղ էր :Yahoo: ,հալալա տղեքին :Clapping: 
բեսամփ հանգիստ կրինք,չնայած մի պահ Դեպոռը հաբռգեց հավասարեցրեց,բայց Ռաուլը սաղ իրա տեղը դրեց 
միանում եմ շնորհավորանքներին :Drinks: ,մնաց Սառագոսային էլ կրենք ու ՉԵՄՊԻՈՆ ենք :Hands Up:  :Yahoo:

----------


## Armenie En Force

:Hands Up: Ռեալ Մադրիդը Իսպանիայի չեմպիոն կլինի :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Սերխիո

եկող տարի հետ ենք բերելու :Wink:

----------


## Սերխիո

էլի

----------


## Armenie En Force

էս էլ իմ կողմից

----------


## Ambrosine

Դե սրանք էլ իմ կողմից: Լավն են չէ? :Yahoo:  Ավելի լավերը ունեմ, բայց ծավալները մեծ են, չտեղավորեց :Sad:

----------


## Սերխիո

ոնց հասկացա, Աստղ ջան,Ռաուլին սիրում ես, սրանք էլ իմ կողմից :Ok:

----------


## Սերխիո

համեցեք ...

----------


## Սերխիո

այսքանը,եթե ցանկալի է, հետո էլի կտեղադրեմ....

կամ ում նկարն եք  ավելի շատ ուզում ,պատվիրեք :Ok:

----------


## John

Գուտի և Ռաուլ
Կասիլյասի նկարներից շատ ունեմ եթե պետքա  :Smile:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Գուտի և Ռաուլ
> Կասիլյասի նկարներից շատ ունեմ եթե պետքա


լավ էր,չունեի,ես էլ քեզ Չելսիի նկարներ կտեղադրեմ :Hands Up:

----------


## John

Էլի Ռաուլի նկարներից գտա  :Smile:   փաստորեն կոմպիս մեջ լիքը Ռաուլի նկարներից կա  :Smile: 



> ես էլ քեզ Չելսիի նկարներ կտեղադրեմ


շատ շնորհակալ եմ  :Smile:

----------


## John

Ռաուլի ու Կասիլյասի նկարներից: Վերջինը դզումա  :Hands Up:

----------


## Ambrosine

Շատ շնորհակալ եմ Tinto Brass ջան: Ես իրոք Ռաուլին շատ եմ սիրում :Hands Up: 
Էլի նկարներս տեղ չարին :Sad:

----------


## John

> Շատ շնորհակալ եմ Tinto Brass ջան: Ես իրոք Ռաուլին շատ եմ սիրում
> Էլի նկարներս տեղ չարին


Մենակ Tinto Brass-ի՞ն շնորհակալություն  :Sad: 
Իսկ նկարները եթե մեյլիս վրա ուղարկես՝ ես կտեղադրեմ hovsepkh@freenet.am

----------


## Ambrosine

Հազար ներողություն: :Smile:  Քեզ էլ շատ շնորհակալ եմ: Բայց դու Ռեալից այսքան նկար ինչ ես անում, դու Չելսիի երկրպագու չես? Ես ,օրինակ, Չելսիից երևի նկար էլ չունեմ

----------


## John

> Հազար ներողություն: Քեզ էլ շատ շնորհակալ եմ: Բայց դու Ռեալից այսքան նկար ինչ ես անում, դու Չելսիի երկրպագու չես? Ես ,օրինակ, Չելսիից երևի նկար էլ չունեմ


Խնդրեմ  :Smile:  Էս նկարները իմ մոտ պատահաբար են հայտնվել… ինձ սխալ դիսկ էին տվել ու Էմինեմի երգերի փոխարեն դիսկի մեջ հայտնաբերեցի Ռեալի նկարներ  :Smile:  Իսկ ես իսկապես Չելսիի երկրպագու եմ  :Smile:

----------


## Cesare

Ես ել իմ կողմից  :Smile:  :Hands Up:  :Tongue:  :Tongue:  :Hands Up:  :Smile:

----------


## Cesare

Մի հատ ել թեմայից դորս ուղակի կայֆ նկար ա :   :Tongue:

----------


## Armenie En Force

:Hands Up:

----------


## Սերխիո

Էս երկրորդ իսկական իմ համար էր,Շատ եմ սիրում  Մարսելին :Hands Up:

----------


## Սերխիո

էս տղեն պետք է մեր մոտ խաղա :Hands Up:

----------


## Cesare

> էս տղեն պետք է մեր մոտ խաղա


Ես ում ախպերն ա ??

----------


## REAL_ist

Դանիել Ալվեշնա Սևիլյայի

----------


## John

> Դանիել Ալվեշնա Սևիլյայի


Տեղափոխվելա Ռեա՞լ, թե՞ խոսակվություններ կան, որ կտեղափոխվի:

----------


## REAL_ist

չե խոսում են վռոդի 2-րդ գլխավոր նպատակնա,Կակայից կամ Ռոնալդույից հետո

----------


## Cesare

> չե խոսում են վռոդի 2-րդ գլխավոր նպատակնա,Կակայից կամ Ռոնալդույից հետո


Սրանով Չելսին ել ա հետաքրքրված:
Միայն խոսակցություններ :

----------


## Ungrateful

> չե խոսում են վռոդի 2-րդ գլխավոր նպատակնա,Կակայից կամ Ռոնալդույից հետո


Որ թիմն էլ Կակաին ու Ռոնալդուին առնի, ետ թմի դեմ խաղ չի լինի...  :Cool:

----------


## Cesare

> Որ թիմն էլ Կակաին ու Ռոնալդուին առնի, ետ թմի դեմ խաղ չի լինի...


Չեմ համաձայնվում :  :Tongue: 
Հիշեցնեմ Ֆրանսիյա 1 : 0 Բրազիլիա  :Tongue: 
Զիդան _ Անրին շատ ավելի լավ խաղաց :
Ոնց որ ասում են перестаралис :
Ետ 2-ը իրար հետ լավ չի :

----------


## Սերխիո

Այս տղաները պիտի կերտեն այսօրվա հաղթանակը  :Hands Up:

----------


## Ambrosine

ՈՒռաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաա :Hands Up: 
Մի 5 րոպե առաջ էս վիճակն էր  :Cray:  :Cray:  :Cray:  :Angel:  բայց հիմա  :LOL:  :Tongue: 
Մտքում ասում էի, որ միակ փրկությունը էն ա լինելու, որ Էսպանյոլը հավասարացնի հաշիվը, այդպես էլ եղավ

----------


## REAL_ist

ՇՆՈՐՀԱՎՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՐ
հաղթանակից էլ թանկ դուրս եկավ ես ոճ ոքիննննն :Hands Up:

----------


## Աբելյան

շնորհավոր
առաջնության սկզբից էլ ասում էի, որ Ռեալն ա դառնալու
վերջի տուրում Մալյորկան ա, դե հաղթանակը ապահովված ա
մենակ Աստված տա Նիստելրոյը մինչև 90-րդ րոպեն խմած ըլնի, դաշտ դուրս չգա (չեմ ուզում Տոտտիին հասնի), հետո 90-րդ րոպեից հետո ինչ ուզում ա թող անի

----------


## Սամվել

:Sad:  :Cray: օֆֆ լավ ինչ արած ՇՆՈՐՀԱՎՈՈՒՄ եմ Ռեալի երկրպագուներին…ՄԵնք Գիտենք Տղամարդավարի պարտվել…Չնայած ով գիտի մեկ էլ տեսար Մալյորկան մի բան արեց……  :Sad:  :Cray: 
Մի բան էլ ասեմ ետ Էսպանյոլը ինչ դավաճան դուս եկավ հետո ինչ որ դերբիա բայց դե կատալոնացին կատալոնացուն սենց բան չպիտի աներ…… :Angry2:

----------


## Ungrateful

Շնօրհավուրում եմ բոլոր Ռեալի երկրպագուներին, :Ok: Շատ լավ խաղեր, որ հաշիվը դարցավ 2-1 ես մտածեցի որ "ֆսյո" բայց հալալա տղեքին հավասարեցրին....  :Wink: 
Դե ինչ... չեմպիոնը Ռեալնա 99.9% :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:

----------


## Ambrosine

> օֆֆ լավ ինչ արած ՇՆՈՐՀԱՎՈՈՒՄ եմ Ռեալի երկրպագուներին…ՄԵնք Գիտենք Տղամարդավարի պարտվել…Չնայած ով գիտի մեկ էլ տեսար Մալյորկան մի բան արեց…… 
> Մի բան էլ ասեմ ետ Էսպանյոլը ինչ դավաճան դուս եկավ հետո ինչ որ դերբիա բայց դե կատալոնացին կատալոնացուն սենց բան չպիտի աներ……


Լավ ա, որ գոնե դու թշնամաբար չես տրամադրված: Շնորհակալություն շնորհավորանքի համար: Էսպանյոլի հարցում կասեմ էն, որ եթե Ատլետիկո Մադրիդը խաղար Ռեալի հետ, ու նույն պայմանները լինեին, ամեն ինչ կաներ, որ Ռեալին կրեր, որ չեմպիոն չդառնար:

----------


## John

Ի սրտե շնորհավորում եմ  :Smile:

----------


## Սերխիո

մի քիչ էլ համբերենք ...
Ռեալը հավանբար պայմանագիր ունի սրտաբանական հիվանդանոցներ ու վալերիանկա արտադրող ֆիրմայի հետ  :Angry2:

----------


## Ambrosine

> մի քիչ էլ համբերենք ...
> Ռեալը հավանբար պայմանագիր ունի սրտաբանական հիվանդանոցներ ու վալերիանկա արտադրող ֆիրմայի հետ


Ու հաստատ լավ էլ փող ա աշխատում :Xeloq:

----------


## Ուրվական

> մի քիչ էլ համբերենք ...
> Ռեալը հավանբար պայմանագիր ունի սրտաբանական հիվանդանոցներ ու վալերիանկա արտադրող ֆիրմայի հետ


Հա, հաստատ: Բայց, չուզենալով ժամանակից շուտ նշել հաջողությունը, չեմ կարծում, որ վերջին տուրից հետո մի քանի տարիների անարդար դադարից հետո վերջապես չենք կատարի այսպիսի բարի և պարզ գրառում՝ ՌԵԱԼ՝ ՉԵՄՊԻՈՆ:

----------


## Սերխիո

Շնորհակալություն Ռաուլ ջան ... արա դե Ռաուլները ուրիշ են էլի  :Hands Up:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Շնորհակալություն Ռաուլ ջան ... արա դե Ռաուլները ուրիշ են էլի


Բայց  մեր  ՌԱՈՒԼԸ  լրիվ  ուրիշ ա :Tongue:

----------


## kiki

Շնորհավորում եմ բոլորիս...սպասում ենք վերջին ակկորդին... :Smile: 




> Որ թիմն էլ Կակաին ու Ռոնալդուին առնի, ետ թմի դեմ խաղ չի լինի...


կասկածում եմ...մեկ ֆուտբոլիստը ոչինչ չի կարող անել, եթե թիմային աջակցություն չի ստանում...և ի վերջո ամեն ինչ անում է թիմը... :Wink:

----------


## Սամվել

> Բայց մեր ՌԱՈՒԼը լրիվ ուրիշ ա


Տղեք նկատիք երեկ Ռաուլի վիճակը ոնցոր ծեծել էին  :Wink:  աչքիս կնիկնա ծեծել  :LOL:

----------


## Ambrosine

> նկատիք երեկ Ռաուլի վիճակը ոնցոր ծեծել էին  աչքիս կնիկնա ծեծել


Շատ սխալ ես հասկացել: Իրան ոչ ոք չի կարա ծեծի, էն էլ կնիկը :Angry2:

----------


## Սամվել

> Շատ սխալ ես հասկացել: Իրան ոչ ոք չի կարա ծեծի, էն էլ կնիկը


Ինչ գիտես Կնոջը ճանաչում ես?   :Wink: 

Համ էլ ինչ եք լուրջ ընդունում կատակում եմ  :Cool:

----------


## Ungrateful

Կամել միամիտ "պոլի փեդով" տվելա գլխին...   :Lol2:

----------


## Սամվել

> Կամել միամիտ "պոլի փեդով" տվելա գլխին...


Կամ էլ Թավայով  :Black Eye:   :LOL:

----------


## Ungrateful

Փաստը էնա, որ մի բան եղելա  :Lol2:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ինչ գիտես Կնոջը ճանաչում ես?  
> 
> Համ էլ ինչ եք լուրջ ընդունում կատակում եմ


Անձամբ չեմ ճանաչում, բայց հաստատ կառատեիստ չի :Tongue: 
Ես էլ եմ կատակ անում: :LOL: 
Ժողովուրդ, ՌԱՈՒԼԻՆ ոչ մի բան էլ չի եղել: Թեման փոխեք :Ok:

----------


## Cesare

Բայց շատ անկապ առաջնություն ա Իսպանիային;
Ամենակարեվոր տուրում 2 արաջատարների անկպ նիչաներ :

----------


## John

> Բայց շատ անկապ առաջնություն ա Իսպանիային;
> Ամենակարեվոր տուրում 2 արաջատարների անկպ նիչաներ :


Ես կասեի 3 առաջատարները… փող են աշխատում բուքմեյքերների միջոցով… լավ են անում…

----------


## Սերխիո

Էս էլ ՄԵՆՔ  :Wink:

----------


## Ungrateful

Սեվը ու սպիտակը կարգին մարզաշապիկներեն…

----------


## Amaru

Պետրոս, ի՞նչ, հաստա՞տ էտ ա, հա՞... Ախր... Ախր էտ ԲեթԸնդՎին-ը որտեղից հայտնվեց ի... Մեր մարզաշապիկի վրա բուքմեյքեր  :Wacko:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Պետրոս, ի՞նչ, հաստա՞տ էտ ա, հա՞... Ախր... Ախր էտ ԲեթԸնդՎին-ը որտեղից հայտնվեց ի... Մեր մարզաշապիկի վրա բուքմեյքեր


ԱՅՈ, բուքմեյքեր մեր ղումարբազ թիմի հովանավորն է :Tongue:

----------


## Armen2008

REAL CHEMPION AGAIN !

----------


## Սերխիո

ՄԵր մարզահագուստը պատրաստ է  :Tongue:

----------


## Ungrateful

Շնորհաոր   :Smile:

----------


## Ambrosine

> ՄԵր մարզահագուստը պատրաստ է


Դե էլ ով պետք ա ներկայացներ . . .  Դե իհարկե մեծն ՌԱՈՒԼԸ :Tongue:

----------


## Ungrateful

> Դե էլ ով պետք ա ներկայացներ . . .  Դե իհարկե մեծն ՌԱՈՒԼԸ


Թմի ավագնել պետքա ներկայացներ էլի....  :Hands Up:

----------


## kiki

Խոսքը մեր մեջ, հիմարություն ա, որտեղ մտքներով անցելա գիծ են տարել...ապուշություն...սկսում եմ կարոտել Տեկայի ու Սիմիենսի ժամանակները...

հ.գ. վերջին անգամ եմ զգուշացնում, օֆֆտոպին վերջ տվեք...

----------


## Ungrateful

> Խոսքը մեր մեջ, հիմարություն ա, որտեղ մտքներով անցելա գիծ են տարել...ապուշություն...սկսում եմ կարոտել Տեկայի ու Սիմիենսի ժամանակները...
> 
> հ.գ. վերջին անգամ եմ զգուշացնում, օֆֆտոպին վերջ տվեք...


Բայց վատը չի ես նորը, իմ դուրը էկավ...   :Blush:

----------


## John

Կարծում եմ՝ հագուստից շատ ավելի կարևոր հանգամանքներ կան և պետք չէ այդքան կարևորություն տալ այն հագուստին, որով խաղում է քո սիրելի թիմը… կարևորը՝ որ խաղալու է ավանդական գույնի մարզահագուստով, իսկ մնացածը անցողիկ ու ոչ այնքան կարևոր բաներ են  :Smile:

----------


## Ungrateful

Ինչպես տեղեկացրել է Իսպանական "Mar"՝ն,Մալյորկաի ֆուտբոլիստները կստանան մոտաոր 600 000 եվրո, եթե չպարտվեն որոշիչ խաղում հաջորդ կիրակի ընդեմ Մադրիդի Ռեալի:
Այդպիսի հոգեբանական օժանդակությունը 3-րդ թիմին լայն տարածում ունի Իսպանիայում: Չնայած այդպիսի քայլերը արգելված են, տեղական ֆուտբոլային ֆեդերացիան աչց է փակում այդպիսի արարքների վրա:
Մի ուրիշ Իսպանական ամսագիր  "El Mundo" տեղեկացնում է որ Մալյորկան հաջող խաղի դեպքում Ռեալի հետ՝կստանա 20 միլիոն եվրո: Պաշտոնական հայտարարություն այդ տեղեկության վերաբերյալ դեռ չկա:

աղբյուրը: http://championt.ru

----------


## Ungrateful

Էսա ձեր Բարսան՞ հետո էլ ասում էք "մենք կարողանումենք տղամարդավարի պարտվել"....* Էսա տղամարդավարին՞*
Էսի "....*"կռիսությունա"* կոչվում...

----------


## REAL_ist

ամենատխուրը ենա որ Բարսայի խաղացողներից մեկը` Մեսսին ինքը ողջունելա նման հնարավորությունը ու ասելա որ ամեն ինչ պտի անեն չեմպիոնության համար,էէէէէէէ,ուրա եթում ես աշխարհը,միհատել լավա չեն ուզում մրցավարին միքիչ փող առաջարկեն,ինչ վատա որ.................

իսկ ֆոռմի վրով ես մի բան չջոգի,նույ ֆոռմենա փաստորեն,մենակ բենքի տաղը ես անասուն բուքմեյեկեռնա? 
բա ես մեկը ուր կորավ?


չնայած լավա որ նույննա դիզայնը մնացել,թե չե են թազի մեջտեի գիծը բեսամփ չի դզում

----------


## Ungrateful

Լավ էէ Բառսան էտ իրա *կռիսավարի* արարքներով աչկիսց ընկավ...

----------


## Սամվել

> Լավ էէ Բառսան էտ իրա *կռիսավարի* արարքներով աչկիսց ընկավ...


Տո լավ էլ արել են տղեքին ոքեշնչել են…թող Ռեալն էլ անի  :Tongue: …թե փողա ափսոսում… :LOL: 

Համ էլ ես որ Մալյորկայի խաղացող լինեի տեսնելով Ռեալի ֆուտբոլիստների ուրախությունը Սառագոսայի խաղից հետո / մի հատ են կարգի որ արդեն վերջ չեմպիոն ենք/ մի քիչ վիզ կդնեի ու Ռեալի քթի տակից կփախցնեի բաղձալի Գավաթը  :Smile:  …Համ էլ փող էլի պետք կգա … :LOL:

----------


## Ungrateful

> Տո լավ էլ արել են տղեքին ոքեշնչել են…թող Ռեալն էլ անի …թե փողա ափսոսում…
> 
> Համ էլ ես որ Մալյորկայի խաղացող լինեի տեսնելով Ռեալի ֆուտբոլիստների ուրախությունը Սառագոսայի խաղից հետո / մի հատ են կարգի որ արդեն վերջ չեմպիոն ենք/ մի քիչ վիզ կդնեի ու Ռեալի քթի տակից կփախցնեի բաղձալի Գավաթը  …Համ էլ փող էլի պետք կգա …


յանիմ քո դուրը կգա որ օրինակ, մի ակումբում խաղաս, ու քո հակարակորդ թիմին, վերջի խաղում փող տան՞

----------


## Cesare

Ասեմ որ Ռեալի երկրպագուները իհարկե պիտի ուրախանան, բայց ոչ թե իրենց սիրելի թիմի լավ այլ Բարսելոնի վատ մրցելույթների համար :

----------


## REAL_ist

ետ արդեն քո սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքնա,նաղդ ես ուրախ եմ արդեն որ Ռեալը լավա խաղում,իսկ եթե չեմպիոն դառնան տղեքը կուրախանամ չեմպիոնության համար, ոչ թե Բարսայի պռավալի համար :Hi:

----------


## Ambrosine

Էս տարի որ պիտի ուրախանանք հենց *ԳԵՐԱԶԱՆՑ ԽԱՂԻ* ու *ՉԵՄՊԻՈՆ* դառնալու կապակցությամբ: :Yahoo:

----------


## Սերխիո

:Ok:

----------


## REAL_ist

եսի վաբշե լավնա :LOL:  :LOL:  ավելիա սազում քան bwin-ը  :Lol2:

----------


## Ungrateful

սենց վաբշե լավա.... իրականում սենց լիներ, "նագլի" կդզեր....  :Lol2:

----------


## Cesare

> ետ արդեն քո սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքնա,նաղդ ես ուրախ եմ արդեն որ Ռեալը լավա խաղում,իսկ եթե չեմպիոն դառնան տղեքը կուրախանամ չեմպիոնության համար, ոչ թե Բարսայի պռավալի համար


Ետ պարզա, որ Ռեալի չեմպիոնության համար պիտի ուրախանաս :
Բայց ինչ ճիշտնա ասեմ մեկա Ռեալը լավ չի խաղում :
Ամենակարևոր տուրերից մեկում ոչ-ոքի իրենից կարգով ցածր թիմի հետ .........
Դա վայել չե ՉԵՄՊԻՈՆԻՆ :

----------


## Ուրվական

> Դա վայել չե ՉԵՄՊԻՈՆԻՆ :


Դա վայել է Իսպանիայի առաջնության մակարդակին:

----------


## Cesare

> Դա վայել է Իսպանիայի առաջնության մակարդակին:


Այսինքն ??? :Think:

----------


## Ուրվական

> Այսինքն ???


Այսինքն՝ ցանկացած  տեղում գտնվող թիմը կարողանում է արժանի պայքար մղել առաջատարների հետ:

----------


## Cesare

> Այսինքն՝ ցանկացած տեղում գտնվող թիմը կարողանում է արժանի պայքար մղել առաջատարների հետ:


Իսկ իմ կարծիքով դա ավելի շատ առաջատարների ոչ այնքն ընդգծված լինելու պատճառով է :

----------


## John

> Իսկ իմ կարծիքով դա ավելի շատ առաջատարների ոչ այնքն ընդգծված լինելու պատճառով է :


Հայկո ջան հենց դա է ցույց տալիս առաջնության մակարդակը: Եթե Ռեալը բոլորին հաղթելով չեմպիոն դառնար՝ դա կնմանվեր Հայաստանի առաջնությունում Փյունիկի հաղթանակներին կամ Բուլղարիայում Լեվսկիի  :Smile:

----------


## Cesare

:LOL: 


> Հայկո ջան հենց դա է ցույց տալիս առաջնության մակարդակը: Եթե Ռեալը բոլորին հաղթելով չեմպիոն դառնար՝ դա կնմանվեր Հայաստանի առաջնությունում Փյունիկի հաղթանակներին կամ Բուլղարիայում Լեվսկիի


Նախ Ռեալը բոլորին չի հաղթել :
Ես չեմ ել ասում, որ բոլորին պիտի հաղթի :
Բայց առաջնության կարևորագույն տուրում հաղթել հարկավոր է :
Մի բան ել ասեմ օրինակ ՄՈՒ_ն երբ որ պետք էր հաղթեց , իսկ օրինակ վերջին տուրում պարտվեց և չեմպիոն դառավ Վեստ_Հեմին 2 խաղում ել պարտվելով :
Կարողա Անգլիայի առաջնության մակարդակը Իսպանիայից ցածր ա ????

----------


## REAL_ist

Մարկո ջան կարևորագույ խաղերը ես վերջին 11 խաղերն էին ու վերջին բոլոր խաղերում հաղթելը ենել իսպանիայի առաջնությունում,այն էլ եթե ետ խաղերում խաղալու ես Սևիլյայի,Վալենսիայի,Սառագոսայի նման թմերի հետ,անհնարին մոտ բանա,ու հալալա Ռեալի խաղացողներին որ կարողացան կարգին խաղան առաջնությունան վեջին խաղերում,իսկ Սառագոսային իրա դաշտում կրելը ետքան էլ հեշտ բան չի, որ տենց վերցնես Բարսելոնան էլ պտի Էսպանյոլին էլ կրեր,Բետիսին էլ,իրանց համար ետ խաղերը պակաս կարևոր չէին :Hi:

----------


## Cesare

> Մարկո ջան կարևորագույ խաղերը ես վերջին 11 խաղերն էին ու վերջին բոլոր խաղերում հաղթելը ենել իսպանիայի առաջնությունում,այն էլ եթե ետ խաղերում խաղալու ես Սևիլյայի,Վալենսիայի,Սառագոսայի նման թմերի հետ,անհնարին մոտ բանա,ու հալալա Ռեալի խաղացողներին որ կարողացան կարգին խաղան առաջնությունան վեջին խաղերում,իսկ Սառագոսային իրա դաշտում կրելը ետքան էլ հեշտ բան չի, որ տենց վերցնես Բարսելոնան էլ պտի Էսպանյոլին էլ կրեր,Բետիսին էլ,իրանց համար ետ խաղերը պակաս կարևոր չէին


Խի ես քեզ նվաստացնում ??  :LOL: 
Խի ես Ռեալը Բարսելոնի հետ համեմատում ??  :Angry2: 
Ետ 11 խաղերից 9_ում կրել եիք ետ 1-ն ել կրեիք, իմ ասածը ետ ա :  :Ok: 
Հիմա կարողա ես վերջի խաղնել չկրեք ?? Չեմ հավատում, բայց .....................  :Wink:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Խի ես քեզ նվաստացնում ??


նվաստացնելը որսա :Angry2:   ես ինչ ես ասում :Shok:  :Think: 



> Խի ես Ռեալը Բարսելոնի հետ համեմատում ??


Բարսայի բալեյշիկները ստեղ շատեն,դրա համար :Wink:  համել Բարսանա վռոդի չեմպիոնության համար պայքարում Ռեալի հետ

----------


## kiki

> Ետ 11 խաղերից 9_ում կրել եիք ետ 1-ն ել կրեիք, իմ ասածը ետ ա :


կներես, բայց ծիծաղելի բաներ ես ասում...

----------


## Cesare

> նվաստացնելը որսա ես ինչ ես ասում


Գրախծս լավ չհասկացար :  :Smile: 
Իմ կարծիքով ոչ մի Ռեալի բալելշիկի վայել չի Ռեալը Բարսիա հետ համեմատելը :

----------


## REAL_ist

> Իմ կարծիքով ոչ մի Ռեալի բալելշիկի վայել չի Ռեալը Բարսիա հետ համեմատելը :


դե ետ արդեն միքիչ ծայրահեղություն ես ասում,բո ում հետ համեմատեմ, եթե ոչ գլխավոր ախոյանի ու մրցակցի :Wink:

----------


## Ambrosine

ՈՒռաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաա :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up: 
Շնորհավոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոր

----------


## Egern.net

ֆինիտա լա կոմեդիա....
*ՌԵԱԼ - ԿԱՄՊԻՈոՆԵեեեեե*

Դիարայի գոլը շաաաատ կասկածելի էր, բայց Ռեյեսի երկու գոլերը վերջն էին: 5+...... 5+ եմ նշանակում նաև Կառլոսին: Հալալա տղուն  :Smile:

----------


## REAL_ist

ՋԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱՆՆՆՆՆՆՆՆՆՆՆՆՆՆՆՆՆՆ :Yes: 
ՉԵՄՊԻՈՆ ԵՆՔՔՔՔ :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Clapping:  :Clapping:  :Clapping: 
հալալաաաաաաա սաաղիննննն,նամանավանդ Կապելլոյին իրա հիանալի զամեններով :Clapping: 
ՇՆՈՐՀԱՎՈՐ ՌԵԱԼԻ ԵՐԿՐՊԱԳՈՒՆԵՐԻ ԱՅՍ ՀԻԱՆԱԼԻ ՏՈՆԸ ՈՐԻՆ ՍՊԱՍԵԼ ԷԻՆՔ 4 ՏԱՐԻ :Drinks: 
թագավորը վերջը վեերադարձավ :King:  :Yahoo:

----------


## Ambrosine

Էս տարի հլը էսքան չէի ուրախացեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեել :Yahoo:  Շատ սիրուն էին կազմակերպել ուրախությունը :Yea:   :Angel:  Հալալ ա մեր ՌԵԱԼԻՆ :Drinks:  Ամեն տարի թող հաղթեն La Liga-ն, բացի այդ նաև Չեմպիոնների Լիգան և այն, ինչ հնարավոր է :Clapping:  Կրկին շնորհավորում եմ բոլոր երկրպագուներին

----------


## kiki

Մի րոպեում մոռացվեցին բոլոր պրոբլեմները...

ՇՆՈՐՀԱԿԱԼ ԵՄ ՏՂԱՆԵՐԻՆ ԱՅՍ ԵՐԿԱՐ ՍՊԱՍՎԱԾ ԵՐՋԱՆԿՈՒԹՅԱՆ ՀԱՄԱՐ...արժեր 4 տարի նյարդայնանալ ու տանջվել...

ՇՆՈՐՀԱՎԵՐՈՒՄ ԵՄ ԲՈԼՈՐԻՍ...ՄԵՆՔ ԱՐԺԱՆԻ ԷԻՆՔ ՍՐԱՆ...

Հ.Գ.  Ամենաարժանին Կասիլլասն էի, հետը հավասար լաց եմ եղել...

----------


## Ambrosine

> թագավորը վերջը վեերադարձավ


Թագավորը միշտ էլ եղել ա, ուղղակի իրա դեմ ապստամբել էին, բայց դե մեր թագավորը վերջը հաղթեց :Tongue: 
Էս սմայլիկը լավը չի... Թագը գլխից ընկնում ա, համ էլ լացում ա; Հուսանք` մեր թագը երկար տարիներ չի ընկնի, ու Իսպանիայում կթագավորի օրինական թագավորը` մեր *ՌԵԱԼԸ* :Angel:  Դե մենք էլ ուրախ ու երջանիկ կլինենք այ էս սմայլիկի պես :Yahoo:

----------


## PygmaliOn

Հալալա Ռեյեսին և մնացածներին, Կապելլո +:  Այդպես էլ պիտի լիներ :Hands Up:

----------


## John

Ի սրտե շնորհավորում եմ Ռեալի բոլոր երկրպագուներին  :Smile:  Դուք արժանի էիք այս հաղթանակին  :Smile:  Ռեյեսին հարգեցի  :Smile:  Կասիլյասը լավ էր լացում… Բեքհեմը արժանի էր որևէ տիտղոս նվաճելու Ռեալի հետ: Կառլոսը գլուխը բարձր պահած հեռացավ  :Smile:  մի խոսքով՝ ՇՆՈՐՀԱՎՈՐ  :Smile:

----------


## Cesare

Հալալա շնորհավորում եմ բոլոր Ռեալի երկրպագուներին :
Լավ խաղ եր : 
Հալա Ռեալ : Հալա Մադրիդ :

Բայց պետք ա նշեմ, որ Ռեալի բախտը ինչ-որ տեղ բերեց, 2-րդ գոլը 2-ի սկզբում կարային ընդունեյին և ................. չես կարա ասես, թե ինչ կլիներ : Այնուամենայնիվ լավ էր : Ետ խաղի վախտ մենակ մի բան չդզեց : Բեքսի շտրաֆը, որ պլանկին կպավ :
Շատ լավ կլիներ, որ մտներ, շատ սիրուն կլիներ : Ռեյեսը մալադեց, նամանավանդ 2-րդ գոլը շատ լավն էր ու շատ տեղին, Կապելոն ա է~ : Դիարան լավ խփեց, բայց ստեղ ել Ռեալի բախտը բերեց :

Հ.Գ. ՉԵՄՊԻՈՆԻՆ ԲԱԽՏԸ ԵՍ ԵՐԵԿՈ ԲԵՐԵՑ ;

----------


## Ուրվական

Ինչ ասեմ, սենց էլ պետք ա լիներ: Շնորհավորանքերն ընդունում եմ և միանում եմ շնորհավորողներին: Ոնց որ ասել էի՝ ՌԵԱԼ՝ ՉԵՄՊԻՈՆ:

----------


## Ambrosine

:Drinks:  :Clapping:  :Yahoo:

----------


## Amaru

CAMPEONEEES, CAMPEONEEES  :Clapping:   :Yahoo: 

Հալա Մադրիդ  :Smile:  Դե էլ պետք չի էլի՝ բախտը բերեց, էս արեց, էն արեց, մրցավարը օգնեց, մոգերի գուշակությունները ազդեցին... 

Չեմպիոն ենք... Հասկանու՞մ եք... Էսքան սպասելուց հետո... 

 :Yahoo:

----------


## REAL_ist

հրաշալի պահեր!!!!!!!!!! :Clapping:  :Drinks:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:

----------


## REAL_ist

:Yahoo:

----------


## Սերխիո

արդարությունը վերականգնվեց, ապստամբությունը մարվեց,հաստատվեց օրինական իշխանություն  :Hands Up: 
Նադալը մեր ախպերն ա :Wink:

----------


## Cesare

> Նադալը մեր ախպերն ա


Խի չգիտեիր ??  :Wink:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Խի չգիտեիր ??


գիտեի,ուղղակի երեկ նենց էր ուրախանում ու հուզվում առաջին գոլից հետո,որ ես դաժը տենց չէի ...
ասեմ ավելի, Ռեալական է նաև ֆորմուլա 1-ի աստղ Ֆերնանդո Ալոնսոն :Hands Up:

----------


## Սերխիո

ահա նա  :Wink:

----------


## Աբելյան

շնորհավորում եմ  :Hands Up: 
տենց էլ գիտեի (անցած տարվանից)
ինչ լավ ա որ համ իմ ուզածով եղավ (Նիստելռոյը վնասվածք ստացավ ու Տոտտիին չհասավ) համ էլ ձեր ուզածով (Ռեալ-չեմպիոն)

----------


## Սերխիո

Orain eta beti ANDONI ZUBIZARRETA!!!! 


էսի են ախմախ դարպասապահն չի,որ Իսպանիային թռցրեց 1998 թ.

----------


## Davo'o

Մենք ենք չեմպիոնը՝ մենք: ՎԱՄՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՍ ՌԵԱԼ ՄԱԴՐԻԴ

----------


## Աբելյան

> էսի են ախմախ դարպասապահն չի,որ Իսպանիային թռցրեց 1998 թ.


խի ախմա՞խ որ  :Shok: 
Իսպանիային թռցրել ա դրա համա՞ր, թե՞ Բարսայում խաղացած ըլնելու համար

----------


## REAL_ist

> Իսպանիային թռցրել ա դրա համա՞ր, թե՞ Բարսայում խաղացած ըլնելու համար


լավ դարպասապահա եղել,բայց դե իմ կարծիքով Կասիլյասը արդեն իրան անցելա մակարդակով,Բարսայի դարպասապահ լինելը իմ  համար կապ չունի,դաժե եթե Ռեալինը լիներ մեկա նույնը կասեի,իրա մասին համ լսել եմ համ ել մի քանի խաղ նայած էլ կամ

----------


## Սերխիո

չէ բան չունեմ իրա բարսելոնիստ լինելու հետ,դաժ իրան համարում են լեգենդար դարպասապահ,ԲԱՅՑ իրա երեխայական սխալի պատճառով գյոզալ Իսպանիան դուս մնաց

----------


## Աբելյան

չեմ կարծում, որ Կասիլիասը 35-36 տարեկանում Իսպանիայի հավաքականի հիմնական դարպասապահը կլնի

----------


## REAL_ist

ժամանակը գա կիմանանք կհաջողվի Կասիլլյասին անցնել Սուբիսարետայի ռեկորդը խաղերի քանակով :Hi:

----------


## Ambrosine

Ժողովուրդ, ՌԱՈՒԼԻ ծննդյան 30 ամյակն ա  :Drinks:  
Ցանկանում եմ իրան աշխարհի ամենալավ բաները  :Yahoo:  ու չեմ ցանկանում, որ գա այն օրը, երբ ինքը պետք ա հրաժեշտ տա մեր թմին :Sad: 
Շնորհավորում եմ նաև ՌԱՈՒԼԻ  բոլոր երկրպագուներին :Clapping:

----------


## REAL_ist

Շնորհավորարանքներս կապտիտանին :Drinks: 
մյուս տարի պտի եվրոպան գրավենք :Goblin:

----------


## Davo'o

Ռաուուուուուուուուուուուուուուուուուուլ Շնորհավո՜ր:

----------


## Anok

Շնորհավորում եմ աշխարհի ամենա ամենա ամենա կապիտանի

Ցանկանում եմ, որ ինչքան հնարավորա հաչախ ու երկար տարիներ տեսնել քեզ այսենց շրջապատում  + Իսպանիայի հետ նվաճել ԱԱ գավաթը ու ԵԱ գավաթը

----------


## Taurus

Կապելլոին գործից հանել են

----------


## Աբելյան

դել Բոսկեն Ռեալին չեմպիոն սարքեց, գործից հանեցին, Ռեալը 3.5 տարի բան չէր կարում աներ: Հիմա Կապելլոն Ռեալին չեմպիոն սարքեց, Կապելլոյին հանեցին: Չեմ հասկանում. չեմպիոնությունը հերիք չի՞ ղեկավարներին: Փոխանակ գոհ ըլնեն, որ գավաթ են տարել, մարդուն գործից հանում են: Տենանք հերթական ճգնաժամը քանի տարի կտևի:

----------


## Սամվել

> դել Բոսկեն Ռեալին չեմպիոն սարքեց, գործից հանեցին, Ռեալը 3.5 տարի բան չէր կարում աներ: Հիմա Կապելլոն Ռեալին չեմպիոն սարքեց, Կապելլոյին հանեցին: Չեմ հասկանում. չեմպիոնությունը հերիք չի՞ ղեկավարներին: Փոխանակ գոհ ըլնեն, որ գավաթ են տարել, մարդուն գործից հանում են: Տենանք հերթական ճգնաժամը քանի տարի կտևի:


Բալքիմ մի 50-60 տարի տևի  :Hands Up:  :LOL:  :Goblin:  :Diablo:  :Yahoo:  :LOL:

----------


## Աբելյան

տենաս ով ա նոր մարզիչը ըլնելու
Շուստերը իմ կարծիքով էդքան չկա, որ Ռեալի հետ մի գավաթ գոնե տանի

----------


## REAL_ist

:Unsure:  այ քեզ սոլոմոնովո ռիշենիյե :Blink:  շատ լավ ղեկավարություն ունի Ռեալը էլի,հոմ զոռով չի :Shout: 

Շուստերնա լինելու մի 98 տոկոս,վատ մարզիչ չի,իսպանիայում անցած տարի լավագույնը ճանաչվեց,բայց Կապելլոյին չի հասնի,ես մեր անուղեղ ղեկավարների ինչն եմ ասել :Diablo: 
մինչև Դել Բոսկեն էլի դեպքերա եղել որ չեմպիոն մարզիչին հեռացրել են,օրինակ 98 -ին վայթմ,ու դրանից հետո բոլորիս էլ հայտնի թե ինչ ժամանակներ սկսեցին Ռեալի համար,տակ շտո ամպայման չի նոր ճգնաժամ սկսվի,բայց եքքա ռիսկ են անում ես իրանց անուղղեղ քայլով,գոնի մի տարի էլ պետքա մնար անպայման,իսկ դրանից հետո պտի Վենգերին բերեին
սաղ հեչ կարևորը վերջը լավ լինի :Yahoo: ,Կապելլոյին եքքքքա շնորհակալություն,մի 10 տարի հետո միհատել կգա հուսով եմ ու էլի չեմպիոն կսարգի կեթա :Rolleyes:

----------


## kiki

Նախ, Կապելլոյին Դել Բոսկեի հետ մի համեմատեք, նրա պատմությունը ուրիշ էր ու շատ ավելի լուրջ...նա հարգանք ու մեծ հնարավորություն ունեցող մարզիչ էր...Կապելլոն հենց սկզբից էլ պարզ էր, որ գնալու է, ու միևնույն էր, կկրեր թիմը առաջնությունը, թե ոչ...նա ժամանակավոր մարզիչ էր, ու դա բոլորն էլ գիտեին, դրա համար ամբողջ աշխարհով նրա կողմնակիցնրը խառնված են իրար արդեն վաղուց...

ինչ վերաբերում է ղեկավարությանը.
էն ղեկավարությունից բողոքեցիք, եկավ մյուսը, հիմա էլ սրանից եք բողոքում...

----------


## Ուրվական

> Կապելլոին գործից հանել են


Չեմ կարում հավատամ, շոկի մեջ եմ: :Shok:

----------


## Cesare

Վերջի 4 տարվա մեջ Կապելլոի առաջին տարով միակ տիտղոսը ու Կապելոին հեռացնում են : Ռոմանը երևի ինչ երազում տենում ա ետ ա ուզում : Իմ կարծիքով այնուամենայնիվ ճիշտ որոշում էր : Կապելոն Ռեալի համար չէր :

----------


## Սերխիո

մեր հնարավոր ձեռքբերումները :Hands Up:

----------


## Cesare

Մալուդա ???
Ետ ձև չունեք :
Ետ մերն ա :
Ու ինչը որ մերն ա ՉԻ ՎԱՃԱՌՎՈՒՄ :

----------


## REAL_ist

եթե Ռոբբենին չտան Մալոդան մերնա :Ok: 
http://halamadrid.ru/_20070705/news/news.php#5725

----------


## Amaru

Իսկ Ռոբբենին չեն տա  :Smile:  Մալուդա... Բեեեե  :Wacko:

----------


## John

Մալուդան ապրանքա… բառի բուն իմաստով… ինքը իմ կարծիքով կծախվի «Ռեալին»… Իսկ եթե իսկականից «Չելսի» գա, իսկ Ռոբենը «Ռեալ«՝ ես էնքան էլ չեմ ուրախանա… Մանլուդան հաստատ ավելի լավը չի, քան Ռոբենը…

----------


## Cesare

Իմ կարծիքով լիքը սխալ կարծիքներ :
Նախ Մալուդաին ձեռք բերելու համար ամենամեծ շանսերը մերնա :
Ռեալի սայտում գրած ա Ռեալի բալելշիկների համար :
Մալուդան ցենտր խաղցող ա : բեեեե : Իրա պես ֆուտբոլիստ սաղ Ռեալում չես ճարի : Ինքը ուրիշ ա :

Հոսո ջան Մալուդան Ռոբենից լավն ա : Կարողա ինչ-որ առումներով զիջի, բայց կարևորը իրա տված օգուտն ա : Ինքը լավ խաղցող ա : Ինքը Չելսիում կբացվի :
Չելսին իրա ստիլի թիմ ա : Չելսիի+Մալուդան ցենտր ա :
Ու մեկ ել մի բան եթե Մալուդան գա Ռոբենը չի եթա : Ընդհանրապես Ռոբենի եթալ-չեթալը Մալուդայից կախված չի ու Ռոբենը մնալու ա :

----------


## Սերխիո

Էս էլ մեր գերմանական սկիզբը  :Hands Up:

----------


## Cesare

Ետ 1 համարը խի են տվել ?

----------


## REAL_ist

Կրիստոֆ Մեցելդեռ  :Good:

----------


## Սերխիո

բուժ.զննումն անցած է

----------


## Ուրվական

Կամացից սկսում եմ հիասթափվել Ռեալից: Ռեալը գնալով նմանվում ա Բավարիային՝ խաղաոճն էլ կարծում եմ, որ այդպիսին կլինի: Շատ ավելի լավ է իտալական, քան թե գերմանական Ռեալ: Գնալով թիմի նպատակը դառնում են միայն հաղթանակները, իսկ թե խաղը ինչպիսին կլինի, դա մղվում է երկրորդական պլան: Գիտեմ, հեսա կարող ա ասեք, որ կարևորը հաղթանակն է, բայց դե ես տենց չեմ կարծում, ինձ համար շատ մեծ նշանակություն ունի թիմի խաղաոճը, իսկ Ռեալի նոր խաղաոճը... չգիտեմ, կապրենք, կտեսնենք:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Կամացից սկսում եմ հիասթափվել Ռեալից: Ռեալը գնալով նմանվում ա Բավարիային՝ խաղաոճն էլ կարծում եմ, որ այդպիսին կլինի: Շատ ավելի լավ է իտալական, քան թե գերմանական Ռեալ: Գնալով թիմի նպատակը դառնում են միայն հաղթանակները, իսկ թե խաղը ինչպիսին կլինի, դա մղվում է երկրորդական պլան: Գիտեմ, հեսա կարող ա ասեք, որ կարևորը հաղթանակն է, բայց դե ես տենց չեմ կարծում, ինձ համար շատ մեծ նշանակություն ունի թիմի խաղաոճը, իսկ Ռեալի նոր խաղաոճը... չգիտեմ, կապրենք, կտեսնենք:


Հարգելիս ,գերմանացի մարզիչը  դեռ չի նշանակում գերմանակ ուժային ֆուտբոլ , իսկ  Կապելլոն թեև արդյունք գրանցեց ,բայց Ձեր ասած անակնահաճո խաղի համար հեռացվեց ,այնպես որ Գեղեցիկ խաղը ,գլխավոր առաջադրանքներից է ,որը դրված է Շուստերի  դիմաց  :Ok:

----------


## Սերխիո

Ինչ լավ տղեք են  հավաքվում մեր մոտ ,ուղղակի քեֆդ բերում է  :Ok:

----------


## Սերխիո

մեր նորեկները և թարմացված պայմանագրերը

----------


## Սերխիո

գումարած Սոլդադոն :Hands Up:

----------


## FC-MIKA

*Սավիոլա ` <<Սա աշխարհի ամենալավ ակումբն է>>*

----------


## Սամվել

> *Սավիոլա ` <<Սա աշխարհի ամենալավ ակումբն է>>*


 :Bad:  ետ տղեն լավ չի հա Բարսայից հետո ռեալին տենց բան բա կսեն  :Bad: 

Սկսումա պալիռովկեն …նստարան ֆորևր  :Hands Up:

----------


## Taurus

Դե հիմա փողը ասում ա իրանը …թե Իրաքը :Think:

----------


## REAL_ist

մի բանա պետք հասկանալ որ Բարսայի խաղացողները ամպայման չի որ Բարսայի ֆանատ լինեն,նունել Ռեալի խաղացողները,Ֆուտբոլը ես մարդկանց գործնա,հուսով եմ Սավիոլան նամանավանդ Բարսայի հետ խաղերում լավ կխաղա

----------


## kiki

թե ինչի համար է մեզ Սավիոլան, էդպես էլ չհասկացա...

----------


## Սերխիո

> թե ինչի համար է մեզ Սավիոլան, էդպես էլ չհասկացա...


լիքը գոլ խփելու ,ու դրանում չեմ կասկածում ,քանի որ Բարսան նրան շանս չտվեց ռոնալդինյոից հետո ,իսկ հավաքականում նա ընտիր խաղում է :Think:

----------


## kiki

էէէ, կասկածում եմ չգիտեմ ինչի, որ տենց կլինի...

----------


## Սերխիո

> էէէ, կասկածում եմ չգիտեմ ինչի, որ տենց կլինի...


13 հատ գոլ հերիք ա ?

----------


## kiki

Պետրոս, մենակ չասես որ հետը անձնական պայմանագիր ես կնքել, կամ Նաստրադամոսի հետ ես խոսել...ես կասկածում եմ որ նորմալ կխաղա Ռեալում, հնարավոր է սխալվեմ, բայց էս պահին հեչ ուրախ չեմ իրա գալուն, իսկ իմ զգացողությունները ինչպես հուսով եմ նկատել ես, միայն մի անգամ են ինձ դավաճանել, էն էլ ոչ էնքան, իրականում ճիշտ էի, բայց բախտի բերումով սխալ դուրս եկա... :Jpit: )

----------


## Սերխիո

Քրիստ ջան ,եթե իմ մտքով մի բան անցնում ա,ուրեմն հաստատ լինելու ա, ինձ էլ իմ ինտուիցիան չի խաբում  :Wink:

----------


## Սամվել

> Քրիստ ջան ,եթե իմ մտքով մի բան անցնում ա,ուրեմն հաստատ լինելու ա, ինձ էլ իմ ինտուիցիան չի խաբում


Ինձ էլ իմը չի Խաբում…Ռեալի նստարանները հաստատ հավեսով պալիռովկա են լինելու :LOL:  :Wink:

----------


## Սերխիո

Օուենն էլ էր զամեն նստած ,բայց 14 հատ գոլ արեց

----------


## FC-MIKA

*Մետցելդեր ` Ես վաղուց պետք է Ռեալում խաղաի  >>>*




 *Կակա `Ռեալ ? Ինչ Ռեալ ?  >>>*

----------


## Սամվել

> *Մետցելդեր ` Ես շուտվանից պետք է Ռեալում խաղաի  >>>*
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  *Կակա `Ռեալ ? Ինչ Ռեալ ?  >>>*


Ես գիտեր որ Կական չի անցնի Թշնամու ճամբար :Hands Up:  տղայա է :Ok:

----------


## Amaru

Սավիոլաաաաա  :Shout:  Իիի, ես տենց չեմ խաղում...մամայիս կասեեեմ  :Shout:  իիի...  :Cry:  Լավ էլի, ի՞նչ եկավ ընկավ մեր գլխին... 
Մենակ Մետցելդերի գալուն եմ ուրախ... Վանյան էլ գնում ա «Վալենսիա»... Ուր ենք գլորվում...  :Cry:  
Դուդեկը յանիմ ի՞նչ... Թեկուզ լավա, որ Լոպեսը կարող ա հիմական խաղա իրա նոր թիմում, բայց... Դուդեկ  :Blink:

----------


## Սերխիո

Սավիոլան լավագույն ձեռքբերումն է վերջին 2 տարում 

իսկ Դուդեկը արդեն մերն է  :Hands Up:

----------


## kiki

Ան ջան, պանիկայի մեջ մի ընկի...

չնայած Իվանի գնալը ու էլի շատ նորություններ ինձ էն աստիճանի էն բարկացրել, որ մի երկու շաբաթ ա նորությունները էլ չեմ կարդում...

Դուդեկ...հմ, լավ չի, լավ չի...աչքիս Իկերի առաջին տեղի վրա աչք ա դնելու...ինքը էն դարպասապահն ա, որ կարող ա...իսկ Լոպեսը լավ ա որ պրակտիկա ձեռք կբերի, բայց դրանից հետո կմնա՞ արդյոք որպես երկրորդ դարպասապահ, այ դա արդեն հարց ա...վերջապես տաղանդավոր տղա ա, մեկ էլ տեսար...

----------


## Սամվել

> Ան ջան, պանիկայի մեջ մի ընկի...
> 
> չնայած Իվանի գնալը ու էլի շատ նորություններ ինձ էն աստիճանի էն բարկացրել, որ մի երկու շաբաթ ա նորությունները էլ չեմ կարդում...
> 
> Դուդեկ...հմ, լավ չի, լավ չի...աչքիս Իկերի առաջին տեղի վրա աչք ա դնելու...ինքը էն դարպասապահն ա, որ կարող ա...իսկ Լոպեսը լավ ա որ պրակտիկա ձեռք կբերի, բայց դրանից հետո կմնա՞ արդյոք որպես երկրորդ դարպասապահ, այ դա արդեն հարց ա...վերջապես տաղանդավոր տղա ա, մեկ էլ տեսար...


Եթե Ռեալը Կասիլիասին զամեն նստցնի…մդաա…ուրեմն չեմ կարում էլի պատկերացնեմ…Կասիլիասը հիմա Ռեալի 70 տոկոսնա …որ զամեն նստավ…ռեալը վայթմ անցնի Սեկունդա :LOL: …Չնայած հաճելի  կլինի…համ էլ բալքիմ ետ թիմի Երկրպագուները մի հատ սպանդ անեն դրանց ղեկավարներին…

Ես *Չեմ* Հավատում որ ինչոր մեկը կարա Կասիլիասից լավ կանգնի առաջիկա մի 5-6 տարում :Cool: …մի հոգի եմ սիրում Ռեալից դրան էլ հանեն պրծնեն  :Think:  դաաա

----------


## Amaru

Կիկ, հո դու չասիիիր  :Smile:  Դուդեկը ու՜ր, Կասը ու՜ր  :Wink:  
Սա-վի-ո-լա  :Shout:

----------


## Մանե

> Ինձ էլ իմը չի Խաբում…Ռեալի նստարանները հաստատ հավեսով պալիռովկա են լինելու


 :LOL:  :LOL: 
Ապրի Կական,որ չի գնացել :Smile: Իզուր չի էլի,որ սիրում եմ :Love: 
Բայց Կասիլյասիս բան չասեք,եթե ինքը կլինի պահեստային,ապա Ռեալի ղակավարները աշխարհի ամենահիմարները կլինեն/արդեն ձգտում են դրան :Bad: / :Smile:

----------


## kiki

ժողովուրդ, ես չեմ ասում, որ Կասը զիջում ա Դուդեկին...ով ինձ լավ գիտի, շատ ավելի լավ գիտի իմ վերաբերմունքն ու կարծիքը Կասիլլասի մասին...բայց դե վտանգավոր ա ինքը...չեմ ասում, որ Կասը մի խաղաշրջան հետո նստելու ա նստարանին, բայց ...մի խոսքով...անցած լինի :Smile: ...

բայց որ Լոպեսը կարող ա էլ հետ չգա, էդ հաստատ լավ չի ...

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
Ա՞ն, հիշու՞մ ես իմ վիճակը ՌՎՆ-ի գալուց...հիմա դու աչքիս նույն վիճակում ես :Jpit: )...

----------


## Barça

Ռեալը պարտվեց

Երեկ Մադրիդի Ռեալը պարտվեց Գերմանական Հաննովերին ընկերական խաղում
որքանել որ զարմանալի է խաղն ավարտվեց 3:0 հաշվով հոգուտ Գերմանացիների.
գոլերի հեղինակները`

29' [1 - 0] S. Huszti    

63' [2 - 0] G.H. Thorvaldsson    

82' [3 - 0] B. Lauth

----------


## Սամվել

> Ռեալը պարտվեց
> 
> Երեկ Մադրիդի Ռեալը պարտվեց Գերմանական Հաննովերին ընկերական խաղում
> որքանել որ զարմանալի է խաղն ավարտվեց 3:0 հաշվով հոգուտ Գերմանացիների.
> գոլերի հեղինակները`
> 
> 29' [1 - 0] S. Huszti    
> 
> 63' [2 - 0] G.H. Thorvaldsson    
> ...


Զարմանալի չէ  :LOL: …Ռեալը ինչպես ես ասում էի հերթական լավ մարզիչին հրաժեշտ տալուց հետո հետթական երկարատև ճգնաժամի մեջ ընկավ… :Xeloq:

----------


## Godfather

Ռեալին տեղնա:Իրանք քանի տարի չեմպիոն չեին դառել ուԿապելոյի օրօգ դառան, չես հասկանում թե խի վռնդին ու ետ Քյաաաալ Շուստեռին բերին: :Angry2:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Զարմանալի չէ …Ռեալը ինչպես ես ասում էի հերթական լավ մարզիչին հրաժեշտ տալուց հետո հետթական երկարատև ճգնաժամի մեջ ընկավ…


երազելը վնաս չի,թմի երկրորդ կազմներ խաղում,մի շաբաթա ինչ մարզվում են,իսկ Հանովերը արդեն ավարտումա իրա պռեդսեզոնկեն ու ես խաղը վաբշե կապ չունի, Շուստերի Ռեալին կտենքն Սուպերգավաթում Սևիլյայի դեմ խաղերում ու դժվար Բարսայի նման 3-0 կրվեն տղեքը

----------


## Godfather

Ապեր խի քո կարծիքով Շուստեռը Կապելոյից լավնա?

----------


## REAL_ist

չե ախպեր լավը չի,ու Կապելլոյին հանելը ևս մեկ անգամ ապացուցեց որ մեր պրեզիդենտը գլխի հետ պռոբլեմներ ունի,բայց Շուստերնել վատ մարզիչ չի,ժամանակը ցուց կտա ճիշտ էր իրա նշանակումը թե չե

----------


## Godfather

Բայց ամենամեծ սխալը ենա որ տարին մեկ նոր մարզիչեն վերցնում ու ֆուտբոլիստները չեն կարում հարմարվեմ տարբեր տեմպերի:

----------


## kiki

Կապելլոյին հեռացնելը միակ ճիշտ որոշումն էր. որ այսօրվա ղեկավարներն արեցին, իսկ Շուստերին հրավիրելու մասին ոչինչ ասել դեռ չեմ կարող, որոշ ժամանակ հետո նոր կասեմ՝ ճիշտ էր, թե սխալ...

----------


## Barça

> Կապելլոյին հեռացնելը միակ ճիշտ որոշումն էր. որ այսօրվա ղեկավարներն արեցին, իսկ Շուստերին հրավիրելու մասին ոչինչ ասել դեռ չեմ կարող, որոշ ժամանակ հետո նոր կասեմ՝ ճիշտ էր, թե սխալ...


Միակ ճիտ որոշումներ?
ես ընդհանրապես համաձայն չեմ, ու ըտեղ ճիշտ բան չեմ տեսնում.
ինչ էր արել էտ մարդը թիմին? 
վերջի խաղերին ինչներ պակասում Ռեալին?
ոչ մի բան շատ գեղեցիկ խաղ էր խաղում, գոլերը կային, թիմը ոտքի էր կանգնում.
իսկ հիմա?
մի կերպ հաղթեցին Սթոկ Սիթիին ու պարտվեցին Հաննովերին.

----------


## Սամվել

> Կապելլոյին հեռացնելը միակ ճիշտ որոշումն էր. որ այսօրվա ղեկավարներն արեցին, իսկ Շուստերին հրավիրելու մասին ոչինչ ասել դեռ չեմ կարող, որոշ ժամանակ հետո նոր կասեմ՝ ճիշտ էր, թե սխալ...


 :LOL:  Կիկի կարողա սկսել էս ուրիշ թիմ երկրպագել  :LOL: 

Իսկ հիմա լուրջ…Չնայած ես չեմ համարում որ այս տարվա իսպանիայի առաջնության վերջնամասը անցավ միայն ֆուտբոլային պայքարով / այսինքն կար նաև տոտալիզատրների, փողերի պայքար / ինչևէ փաստը մնումա փաստ որ Ռեալը իր այդ 3 տարի տևած խղճուկ կարգավիճակից հազիվ ձերբազատվել էր և ինչ արդյունքում Մարզիչին հեռացրին  :LOL: … Նախորդ անգամ տենց փայլուն որոշումից հետո ձեր Սիրելի Ռեալը 3 տարի ուշքի էր գալիս … տեսնենք այս անգամ քանի տարի կտևի  :Hands Up:

----------


## REAL_ist

ետ նախորդից առաջ առաջին անգամ որ Կապելլոյին հանեցին,ավելի ճիշտ ինքը գնաց,Ռեալը ՉԼ տարավ ու որից հետո սկսեց վերելքը, իսկ Բարսան ընկավ քո ասած խղճուկ վիճակը

----------


## kiki

Ժողովուրդ, ուզում եք ինձ գժի տեղ դրեք, կամ էլի նման բան, բայց...Ռեալի հաջող խաղերի պատճառը Կապելլոն չէր, շատ ու շատ լիքը բաներ կային, Կապելլոնի ներդրումը շատ չնչին էր...ու ինքը էն մարզիչը չի, որ մեր թիմին պետք է մարզի...բացատրելը շատ երկար է, էնպես որ ինձ եդքան մի խոսքցրեք, մեղք եմ...տեղից շատ եմ էդ թեմայով խոսել...

իսկ Դել Բեսկեյին մի համեմատեք նրա հետ...նա իրոք էն մարզիչն էր, որ պետք է մնար , ինչքան էլ ձեզ համար անհավանական լինի...ես գիտեմ ինչ եմ ասում, որովհետև հաստատ ձեզանից շատ եմ շփվում "ռեալիզմի" հետ :Smile: ...
իմիջիայլոց Ռեալիստը լավ հիշեցրեց . Կապելլոյի գնալուց հետո մենք նորմալ վիճակում էինք, անգամ ՝ լավ, իսկ Դել Բոսկեյի գնալուց հետո 3 տարի ուշքի չէինք գալիս...հիմա էլ ենք լավ լինելու, ես դրանում համոզված եմ, միայն թե այս անգամ մարզիչի հարցում սխալված չլինեն մեր ղեկավարները...չնայած, մի քիչ կասկածում եմ...

----------


## REAL_ist

Կիկի ջան ասածիդ կեսի հետ համաձայն եմ կեսի հետ չի
Կապելլոն չլիներ ուրիշ ինչ մարզիչ ուզումա լիներ Ռեալը ետ վերջին ռիվոկը հաստատ չէր անի,վերջին տուռերի Ռեալի խաղը ինձ լռիվ ձեռ էր տալի ու հաստատ գիտեմ եթե Կապելլոյի տեղը Դել Բոսկեն լիներ նույն խաղով կյանքում չէիր ասի ամենաճիշտ որոշումներ նրան հեռացնելը,մյուս կողմից էլ եթե Շուստերը կարանա լավ թիմ սարքի կստացվի որ ետ որոշումը ճիշտ էր,բայց ամեն դեպքում Կապելլոյին թերագնահատել պետք չի,չնայած ես քո վերաբերմունքը գիտեմ ու դժվար փոխես: :Smile:

----------


## PygmaliOn

Լոկոմոտիվ 2 : 5 Ռեալ  
 :Red Hat:

----------


## Taurus

> Լոկոմոտիվ 2 : 5 Ռեալ


Իսկ առաջին խաղակեսում պարտվում էին 0:2 հաշվով, բայց շուսստերը կատարեց մի քինի փոփոխություն և Ռեալը սկսեց խաղալ չեմպիոնական խաղ, մալադցի :Ok:

----------


## Սամվել

> Real M. 1:2 PSV


 :Hands Up:  :LOL:  …Ռեալը սկսումա իր "հաղթարշավը"  :LOL:  :Lol2:

----------


## kiki

Optimist REAList ջան, ախր իմ ասածն էլ հենց դա ա, որ Կապելլոն համարյա կապ չուներ էդ ամեն ինչի հետ, բայց եթե Դել Բոսկեն կամ մեկ ուրիշը լիներ, միանշանակ ասել, որ նա կապ չէր ունենա էդ ամեն ինչի հետ, սխալ կլիներ, քանիր որ չենք կարող ասել, միգուցե նրանք ավելի շատ գործ անեին, ինչում իմիջիայլոց ես վստահ եմ...

իսկ Շուստերը չգիտեմ ինչի ինձ մոտ կոնկրետ վստահություն չի առաջացնում...ես մեծ հաճույքով Մոուրինյոյին կտեսնեի մեր ղեկին, արդեն գիտեք...ամեն դեպքում, սպասել է պետք...կտեսնենք...

----------


## Ուրվական

> …Ռեալը սկսումա իր "հաղթարշավը"


Ռեալը իրա հաղթարշավը սկսեց, երբ այս տարի դարձավ Իսպանիայի չեմպիոն, իրենից ետ թողնելով մի քանի ավելի թույլ թիմերի:

----------


## Ambrosine

> …Ռեալը սկսումա իր "հաղթարշավը"


ՌԵԱԼԸ այդ թիմերի հետ ուղղակի մարզվում ա :Tongue:

----------


## Barça

իսկ ինձ թվումա հեչել չի մարզվում.
մարզվել պետքա  մարզումների ժամանակ, իսկ խաղի ժամանակ պետքա խաղալ, իմ կարծիքով դժվար թե Ռեալի ֆուտբոլիստները ուզենային պարտվեին  ֆինալում, 
լավ չի սեփական երկրպագուներին  նորից հուսախաբ անելը.
համենայնդ դեպս արել են էն ինչը ներկա պահին իրանց ուժերնն են ներում, թե հետո ինչ կլնի էտել արդեն ժամանակը ցույց կտա.
ու պետք չի   թիմի անհաջողությունները մեկնաբանել ոչ լուրջ տրամադրվածությունով, լավել լուրջ էին տրամադրված լավ էլ ուզում էին հաղթեին ուղղակի չստացվեց էսքան բան. :Wink:

----------


## REAL_ist

ախպեր մարզման մի մասնա կազմում ետ խաղերը,իրանց համար ՌԺԴ–ի գավաթը լուրջ բան դժվար լինի,նամանավանդ որ պրիզավոյ ֆոնդ էլ չկա,մասնակցության համար սաղ արդեն իրանց փողերը ստացել են,բացի դրանից խաղում էր 2-րդ սաստավը,մենակ Ռաուլը ու կենտրոնական պաշտպաններնեին հիմնական կազմից,նոր մարզիչա հիմա փորձարկումներա անում ու լուրջ ընդունել ես արդյունքները չարժի,հենա Բարսան էլ հազիվ մի կերպ չինական եսիմ ինչ թմի կրեց 1-0,են դեպքում որ Անրի–Ռոնալդինո–Էտոո եռյակներ խաղում,իրանց համար եսի տռենիռովկայա սեզոնից առաջ

----------


## Սամվել

Դա լավ հա չասինք եսիմինչքան տխուրա ռեալի վիճակը…չնայած ցանկությունը մեծա  :Tongue:  :LOL:  …այդքան մի մտածեք…չնայած հարկ է նշել որ Էյնթհովենը բավականին լուրջ թիմա ու ցանկացած թիմի կարա նեղի…բավական է հիշել են տարվա միլանի հետ խաղը երբ միլանը հազիվ անցավ հաջորդ փուլ …մի խոսքով մրցաշրջանը դեռ չի սկսվել կսկսվի նոր ամեն ինչ պարզ կդառնա…մենակ ես խեղճ ու կրակ Շուստերն էլ չդառնա հերթական Կառլուշ Կեյռուշ… :Think:

----------


## Sunun

Հույս ունեմ, որ այս տարի էլ Ռեալը իրեն կարդարացնի

----------


## Cesare

> Դա լավ հա չասինք եսիմինչքան տխուրա ռեալի վիճակը…չնայած ցանկությունը մեծա  …այդքան մի մտածեք…չնայած հարկ է նշել որ Էյնթհովենը բավականին լուրջ թիմա ու ցանկացած թիմի կարա նեղի…բավական է հիշել են տարվա միլանի հետ խաղը երբ միլանը հազիվ անցավ հաջորդ փուլ …մի խոսքով մրցաշրջանը դեռ չի սկսվել կսկսվի նոր ամեն ինչ պարզ կդառնա…մենակ ես խեղճ ու կրակ Շուստերն էլ չդառնա հերթական Կառլուշ Կեյռուշ…


Հա մեկ ել ես տարվա Լիվերպուլի հետ խաղը :
Ետ ընգերական խաղեր են մեծ նշանակություն մի տվեք :

----------


## Սամվել

> Հա մեկ ել ես տարվա Լիվերպուլի հետ խաղը :
> Ետ ընգերական խաղեր են մեծ նշանակություն մի տվեք :


Դե որ տենց մտածենք ցանկացած թիմ էլ Իրա լավ և վատ խաղերը ունի…բայց դա չի նշանակում ոչինչ…նույն հաջողությամբ ես կարող եմ հիշել, որ Արսենալին Թռցրին…
Օրինակս ցույց էր տալիս Թիմի ներուժը  :Cool:

----------


## Աբելյան

հերթական եզրափակիչում Ռեալը պարտվեց.

Teresa Herrera Cup 
Semifinals:
Deportivo La Coruna-Atalanta 1-1 pen. 7-6
Real Madrid-Belenenses 1-0
Final:
Deportivo La Coruna-Real Madrid 2-1

----------


## Սերխիո

մեզ հետաքրքրողները :Ok:

----------


## PygmaliOn

Sevilla 1-0 Real Madrid
Luis Fabiano 27(pen.)
Պալոպը լավն էր:
 :Pioneer:  Էս էլ Բարսացիներին մի առիթ ուրախանալու համար :Red Hat:

----------


## Սերխիո

սա էլ մեր նորեկները :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:

----------


## Սերխիո

էլի նրանք :Hands Up:

----------


## Սերխիո

վարպետի առաջին գնդակը նոր ակումբում :Hands Up:

----------


## Ambrosine

Վարպետի նոր դաջվածքը`

----------


## Սամվել

R. Madrid - Sevilla   3 - 5 ընդհանուր 3-6

----------


## John

*ՄՈԴԵՐԱՏՈՐԱԿԱՆ: Բոլոր օֆֆտոպները ջնջվում են, օֆֆտոպողներն էլ զգուշացվում: Բարսելոնային վերաբերող ՈՐԵՎԷ բան  այսուհետև ՉՊԵՏՔ է գրվի Ռեալին վերաբերող թեմայում:*

----------


## Սերխիո

բարի գալուստ :Hands Up:

----------


## Սերխիո

նրանք

----------


## Սերխիո

էլի :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:

----------


## PygmaliOn

Սկսվում է...
Ռեալ - Ատլետիկո Մադրիդ այսօր :Red Hat:

----------


## Սամվել

> Սկսվում է...
> Ռեալ - Ատլետիկո Մադրիդ այսօր


Ժամը Քանիսի՞ն …

----------


## Հենո

Ժամը 23.00 – ինա , բայց աչքիս ցույց չեն տալու…

----------


## Ֆելո

> Ժամը 23.00 – ինա , բայց աչքիս ցույց չեն տալու…


էրեկ ասին ցույց են տալու :Wink:

----------


## John

Արմենիայով ցույց են տալու: «Ֆուտբոլ+»-ում է գրված:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Արմենիայով ցույց են տալու: «Ֆուտբոլ+»-ում է գրված:


քոունշ`չեմ հավատում :Think:

----------


## Ֆելո

Ռեալի խաղը ցույց չեն տալու, բայց տեղը ուրիշ խաղ են ցույց տալու

----------


## kiki

ոչ թե ցույց չեն տալու այլ չի կայանալու պարզապես...պատճառը դեռ չգիտեմ...

----------


## REAL_ist

ու սաղ աշխարհում մենակ Արմենիան դրա մասին գիտի :LOL: 
իսպանացիներից էլ լավ են տեղեկացված :LOL:

----------


## Սերխիո

1-1
Aguero-Raul :Think:

----------


## kiki

լրիվ են ցնդել...պարզ ու հստակ ասեցին, խաղը չի ցուցադրվելու, քանի որ խաղը չի *կայանալու*...

Արմենիան գնալով դեբիլանում ա...կներեք, ուրիշ բառ չեմ կարողանում գտնել...մի նորմալ մեկնաբան էլ էսքան ժամանակ չկարողացան գտնել, մեր նեռվերի հաշվին են ցուցադրում խաղերը...

----------


## Սերխիո

-------------------Casilias

Ramos--Cannavaro--Pepe---Drenthe

-----------Diarra-----Sneijder

------Robinho------Raul-------Guti

------------------RVN

մեկնարկային կազմը և դասավորությունը

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> լրիվ են ցնդել...պարզ ու հստակ ասեցին, խաղը չի ցուցադրվելու, քանի որ խաղը չի *կայանալու*...


ես նման բան չեմ լսել :Think:

----------


## Ֆելո

> լրիվ են ցնդել...պարզ ու հստակ ասեցին, խաղը չի ցուցադրվելու, քանի որ խաղը չի *կայանալու*...
> 
> Արմենիան գնալով դեբիլանում ա...կներեք, ուրիշ բառ չեմ կարողանում գտնել...մի նորմալ մեկնաբան էլ էսքան ժամանակ չկարողացան գտնել, մեր նեռվերի հաշվին են ցուցադրում խաղերը...


ես TV5-ով արսենալի խաղը դիտելուց լսեցի, որ մեկնաբանը ասեց խաղը չենք ցուցադրելու, որովհետև թիմերի և ցուցադրման իրավունք վաճառող ընկերության միջև խնդիրներ են առաջացել, բայց այս խաղի փոխարեն ցուցադրելու ենք սևիլյա-խետաֆե խաղը, բայց ժամը չհիշեցի :Blush: 

իսկ Ագուեռոն գոլը առաչի րոպեինա խփել :LOL:

----------


## Սամվել

> իսկ Ագուեռոն գոլը առաչի րոպեինա խփել


Մդաա…Կարգին Մեկնարակ…
ԲԱյց Հուսով եմ Ռեալը 2-1 Կհաղթի են Մրցույթի Պահերով…Եթե 2-1 չլինի ավելի լավա պարտվի  :Tongue:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Մդաա…Կարգին Մեկնարակ…
> ԲԱյց Հուսով եմ Ռեալը 2-1 Կհաղթի են Մրցույթի Պահերով…Եթե 2-1 չլինի ավելի լավա պարտվի


2-1
Sneijder :Hands Up:  :Tongue:

----------


## Sunun

Ահա եվ տղաները ցույց տվեցին թե ծիտն ինչ թռչուն է

----------


## Սամվել

Ժող ԿԱրողա 2-1ա Պրծել … եթե Տենցա Ֆոռումին Օգուտ եմ Բերել  :Yahoo:

----------


## Sunun

> Ժող ԿԱրողա 2-1ա Պրծել … եթե Տենցա Ֆոռումին Օգուտ եմ Բերել


2:1 :Hands Up:

----------


## Սամվել

> 2:1


 :Ok:  ԼԱվա ԼԱվ Ֆոռումին գոնե օգուտ տվեցի  :Wink:

----------


## kiki

*էս_ինչ_սոված_եմ* , չէ TV5-ով չեմ լսել, Արմենիայով, բյաց տենց մանրամասն չասեցին, պարզապես նշեցին որ խաղը չի *կայանալու*, հենց կայանալու ասեցին, ես հո չե՞մ գժվել...չի կայանալու, և դրա տեղը կինո են ցույց տալու....հնարավոր ա հետո զգացել են իրենց սխալ արտահայտությունը ու արդեն երկար տարբերակում նորմալ են արտահայտվել...

Ավելացվել է 23 վայրկյան անց
ինչևէ, շոնրհավորում եմ բոլորիս... :Smile:

----------


## Սերխիո

Ռեալ
Վերդեր
Լացիո 
Օլիմպիակոս

----------


## Սերխիո

REAl vs Verder,Lazio,Olympiacos

----------


## Սերխիո

այսօր երևի գնենք այս << գազանին>>

----------


## Սերխիո

<< Դեղին սուզանավը>> խորտակվեց  :Sad: 

Սնեյդերին :Hands Up:

----------


## REAL_ist

Villareal - Real 0-5
հարձակվողական ֆուտբոլի վերադարձը :Hands Up:  :Cool: 
Սնեյդերը մեծատառով խաղցողա :Yahoo:

----------


## BOBO

Այ էս խաղ էր: :Hands Up:  Ապրեն տղեքը:

----------


## Սամվել

Դաա Հալալա Տղեքին Շնորհավոր 100 տարի էր Ռեալը սենց խաղ չէր խաղացել

----------


## Սերխիո

Այս թիմին էլ + Ռոբեն ,Իգուաին,Սավիոլա,Սոլդադո,Բապտիստա :Think:  ԴԱԺԱՆ Է

----------


## Սամվել

> Այս թիմին էլ + Ռոբեն ,Իգուաին,Սավիոլա,Սոլդադո,Բապտիստա ԴԱԺԱՆ Է


Իրոք լավ խաղացին բայց դե որ մի քիչ խորը նայենք 2րդ գոլից հետո դեղինները ուշքի չէին եկել մեկ էլ 3րդը ու նոկաուտ դրանից հետո տենց էլ պետքա լիներ  :Wink:  :Xeloq: 

Հ.Գ. Սուրիկը Տենց էլ Չջոգեց որ Հայնցեն խաղումա  :LOL: 
Հ.Գ.1 Բա որ ասում էր են Բռցքամարտի մասին մեկ էլ մի տենց 1-1.5 րոպե կախեց  :LOL: 
Հ.Գ.2 



> Շուստերը…Այս Ֆուտբոլիստը


 :LOL:

----------


## Աբելյան

վերջի անգամ Ռեալը 5 գնդակի տարբերությամբ կարծեմ 2004-2005-ին էր հաղթանակ տարել

----------


## Davo'o

0-5 Շատ լավ էր:
 Բոնուսային արխիվային լուսանկար հայաստանցի մադրիդիստների համար: Ուեսլի Սնայդերը եւ Էդգար Մանուչարյանը Երեւանում:  :Smile:

----------


## kiki

Շնորհավորում եմ բոլորիս...

հ.գ. երեկ ցերեկը նայում էի 2000 և 2003 թվականների Չեմպիոնների լիգայի եզրափակիչներն ու քիչ էր մնում լաց լինեյի կարոտից...տեսնենք այս տղաները կկարողանան այդքան սիրելի դառնալ երկրպոգուների համար...համենայն դեպս, երեկ խաղը նայելիս մի տեսակ յուրորինակ հպարտություն էի զգում ...

----------


## Sunun

*0-5 Հիանալի արդյունք!*

----------


## Ambrosine

Գոնե դասերը սկսվելու դաժան իրականությունը ինչ-որ չափով մոռացվեց :Smile:  Զգում եմ /համոզված եմ, որ ոչ միայն ես/, որ մեր թիմը... :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:

----------


## Hambik

Միանում եմ բոլոր շնորհավորհանքներին:   :Hands Up: 
Խմենք տղերքի ու բոլոր Ռեալի ֆանատների կենացը՝  :Drinks: 


Հ. Գ. Ալկաշ չեմ, բայց այսպիսի առիթները չի կարելի բաց թողել  :Wink:   :Cool:

----------


## Սերխիո

բայց Սուրիկից բացի  մեկն էլ կա ,որ ազդեց վրաս մեկնաբանելիս,երբ Պուեռտան մահացել էր  Ֆրանսիայի առաջնության  տվյալ տուրից 1-2 օր առաջ ,իսկ մեկնաբանը ասեւմ է, թե չի կարող ասել ,թե ինչ է նշանակում ֆուտբոլիստների սև թևկապները:

իսկ Հայնցեին Բաղդասարյանի կողմից դաշտ չմտցնելը վերջն էր :LOL:

----------


## Սերխիո

ուղղակի գեղեցիկ նկար :Ok:

----------


## Սերխիո

էս մեր սայթը ինչ ա լինում ? ,եթե փողը չի հավաքվել ասեք :Think:

----------


## REAL_ist

ետ հարցով Արսենին,Դավոն ասեց ինքը պտի տա,ենել ինչ որ գիրք միրքա առել :LOL:

----------


## REAL_ist

Real Madrid  3-1  Almeria
Saviola 36' 
Sneijder 68'
Higuain 87'

Kalu Uche 72'

չեմպիոնատում վերջին 16 տարվա լավագույն ստարտը :Ok: 
Շնորհավորում եմ Ռեալի երկրպագուներին :Drinks:

----------


## Ambrosine

Շնորհավոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոր  :Clapping:   :Drinks:  Ափսոս Ռաուլը գոլ չխփեց :Sad:

----------


## PygmaliOn

Ռեալ 2 : 1 Վերդեր
նյամ, նյամ....

----------


## Taurus

լավ խաղաց Ռեալը, չէ իրոք մարզիչի սխալները ֆուտբոլիստների անհատական վարպետռությունը լրացնում էր և դեռ ավելի, երևում է որ Շուստերը լավ ֆիզիկապես պատրաստել ա թիմը, բայց տակտիկան լավը չի!

----------


## salatik

Շնորհավոր, Նիստելրոյն ու Ռաուլը լավ իրար լրացնում էին, Իգուային էլ շատ լավ խաղաց, Ռամոսն էլ. հալալա
շատ լավն էր
Առանց Զիդանի ու Բեկհեմի ինձ թվում էր չի նայվի էլ ես թիմը, բայց լավա որ սխալվում էի :  Որ Գագոն էլա Ռելաում խաղում , այ տեղ չեմ կարա չնայեմ  :LOL:  /փոքր եղբորս անունը Գագոյա/ 
Չնայած որ մի աչքով էլ Պորտու-Լիվերպուլն էինք նայում, հետաքրքիր խաղ էր շատ:

----------


## Sunun

ՇՆՈՐՀԱՎՈՐ

----------


## Tumbler

Շնորհավոոոոոոոոր. Ռեալ Չեմպիոն :Jpit:

----------


## Սերխիո

շատ սրտովս չէր ,բայց լավ էր .դեռ տեղ կա աճելու,ու հաստատ սարերի հետևում չի այդ օրը ,կարծում եմ նոյեմբերից բռնել չի լինի Ռեալին :Hands Up: 

Ռաուլը հրեշ է :Tongue:

----------


## Ambrosine

Շատ ուրախացա, որ մեր թիմը հաղթեց, բայց ավելի շատ ուրախացա, որ Ռաուլը գոլ խփեց :Hands Up:

----------


## Ambrosine

:Hands Up:

----------


## Սերխիո

ամենահզոր, ամենախարիզմատիկ լեգենդը

----------


## Ambrosine

> ամենահզոր, ամենախարիզմատիկ լեգենդը


Իսկ այնուամենայնիվ, ըստ քեզ, միայն թե խնդրում եմ օբյեկտիվ եղիր, ով է ավելի հզոր լեգենդ. Հիերոն, թե Ռաուլը? :Smile:

----------


## Սամվել

> Իսկ այնուամենայնիվ, ըստ քեզ, միայն թե խնդրում եմ օբյեկտիվ եղիր, ով է ավելի հզոր լեգենդ. Հիերոն, թե Ռաուլը?


Ըստ իս Հիեյրոն  :Hands Up:  Իսկական ավագ էր ու թիմի մեջք իսկ ռաուլը էս վերջերս նոր սկսել է մի քիչ նորմալ ավագություն անել  :Tongue:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ըստ իս Հիեյրոն  Իսկական ավագ էր ու թիմի մեջք իսկ ռաուլը էս վերջերս նոր սկսել է մի քիչ նորմալ ավագություն անել


Էհհհ...կարծում եմ` օբյեկտիվ չես :Tongue:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Իսկ այնուամենայնիվ, ըստ քեզ, միայն թե խնդրում եմ օբյեկտիվ եղիր, ով է ավելի հզոր լեգենդ. Հիերոն, թե Ռաուլը?


ՀԻԵՐՐՈՆ :Ok: , ամենահզոր մադրիդիստը,երբևէ ինձ հանդիպած,Ռաուլը ,նրան զիջում է իր խարիզմով,Հիերրոն ՄԵԾ է մալդինիից և այլ խորհրդանիշներից, Հիերրոն Կառլոսի հետ միասին եզակի են իրենց ամպլուայում 
խոսքը նվիրվածության մասին չէ,սխալ չհասկանաք

----------


## Սամվել

> ՀԻԵՐՐՈՆ, ամենահզոր մադրիդիստը,երբևէ ինձ հանդիպած,Ռաուլը ,նրան զիջում է իր խարիզմով,Հիերրոն ՄԵԾ է մալդինիից և այլ խորհրդանիշներից, Հիերրոն Կառլոսի հետ միասին եզակի են իրենց ամպլուայում 
> խոսքը նվիրվածության մասին չէ,սխալ չհասկանաք


Կարծում եմ Մալդինին էլ նվիրվածությամբ ու խարիզմայով չի զիջում  :Wink:  այնինչ Ռաուլը բավականին հեռու է Հիեյրո լինելուց  :Smile:

----------


## Սերխիո

թեմատիկ դաջվածքներ :Hands Up:

----------


## Taurus

Այսօր Բետիս ենք երկրպագելու, կարող եմ ասել որ Հիգուաինը գոլ կխփի!

----------


## Սամվել

> Այսօր Բետիս ենք երկրպագելու, կարող եմ ասել որ Հիգուաինը գոլ կխփի!


Բետիս  :Hands Up:   :Wink:  
Սնեյդերը խաղալուա՞  :Think:

----------


## REAL_ist

խաղալը որնա, հեսա ֆեեռվեռկա անելու

----------


## Սամվել

> խաղալը որնա, հեսա ֆեեռվեռկա անելու


Այ էտ լավ չի ...բետիսցիք պետքա վիզ դնեն  :Sad:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Այ էտ լավ չի ...բետիսցիք պետքա վիզ դնեն


պիտի վիզ լինի,որ դնեն
շատ չէ 3-1 կրելու ենք :Hands Up:

----------


## PygmaliOn

դե կամ 3:1կամ 2:0 տարբերությունը :Hands Up:

----------


## Sunun

Մենք հաղթեցինք, բայց տղաները այդքան էլ լավ չէին խաղում, հուսանք հետագայի վրա դա չի ազդի

----------


## FC-MIKA

*Real Madrid Vs Real Betis*
*La Ligue – 5th Week*

 *Vs* 


* Raul 1-0 [ Real Madrid Vs Real Betis ]* - *[ 9.3 MB ]*

* Baptista 2-0 [ Real Madrid Vs Real Betis ]* - *[ 3.7 MB ]*


*Uploaded by FC-MIKA*
*w w w . p r o f f o o t b a l l . c o m*

----------


## Սերխիո

հաղթանակ առ հաղթանակ,մրցանակից մրցանակ

----------


## Sunun

Եվս մեկ հաղթանակ մեր թիմի կողմից

----------


## PygmaliOn

Getafe	0- 1Real Madrid
66' Sergio Ramos :Smile:

----------


## FC-MIKA

> Getafe	0- 1Real Madrid
> 66' Sergio Ramos


*Գոլը >>> http://www.proffootball.com/?p=16*

----------


## Davo'o

Լաավ պրծանք: Կարեւորը 3 միավոր ունենք եւ առաջատարն ենք: 

Խաղի տեսությունը՝ http://toumek.neostrada.pl/J6_Getafe...eal_Madrid.wmv

----------


## FC-MIKA

Լացիո 2-2 Ռեալ Մադրիդ: Խաղի Գոլերը >>> http://www.proffootball.com/?p=23

----------


## Սամվել

ԼԱցիոն ավելի արժանի էր Հաղթանակի :Cool: ...Ռեալը կլասի հաշվին մի միավոր կպցրեց  :Bad: 
Բայց էտ Նիստելռոյը յամաննա հա  :Smile:  որ դաժե բան չանի չեղած տեղից գոլերա խփում  :Shok:

----------


## Սերխիո

> ԼԱցիոն ավելի արժանի էր Հաղթանակի...Ռեալը կլասի հաշվին մի միավոր կպցրեց 
> Բայց էտ Նիստելռոյը յամաննա հա  որ դաժե բան չանի չեղած տեղից գոլերա խփում


ետ Շտուտգարտն էր արժանի ,թե Լացիոն ,գոնե դու ստե մի գրի :Angry2:

----------


## Ambrosine

> ԼԱցիոն ավելի արժանի էր Հաղթանակի...Ռեալը կլասի հաշվին մի միավոր կպցրեց 
> Բայց էտ Նիստելռոյը յամաննա հա  որ դաժե բան չանի չեղած տեղից գոլերա խփում


Չեղած տեղիցը որն ա? Ինքը հենց գոլ խփելու համար ա ու իրա գործը լավ էլ անում ա:
Լացիոն..... :Angry2:  Դու էլ ինչպես միշտ կռիվ գցելու համար մի հատ ես

----------


## Սամվել

> ետ Շտուտգարտն էր արժանի ,թե Լացիոն ,գոնե դու ստե մի գրի


Շտուտգարդը լավ էր խաղում բայց կլասը չհերիքեց գոլ խփելու համար ...
Բարսան էտ խաղին երբ ուզեր գոլ կաներ պետքա մի 5-0 կրեին ենքան որ մեղքները ակեն ահմ էլ ինչի վիզ դնեին եթե կարայն հանգիստ կրեին…
Իսկ Ռեալը փրկվում էր սաղ խաղը մի հատ պատահական գոլ խփեցին մի հատ էլ Նիստելռոյի վարպետության հաշվին բայց թիմային խաղի մասին խոսք չկար ... + Կասիլիաս /լօլ ես զարմանում եմ հլը մադրիդում Կասիլիասի անվան փողոց,դպրոց, մի հատ էլ արձան չեն դրել  :Think: //իրան իրոք շատ եմ հարգում ու սիրում /Ռեալից մենակ իրան /մեկ էլ Սնեյդերին  :Wink: /



> Չեղած տեղիցը որն ա? Ինքը հենց գոլ խփելու համար ա ու իրա գործը լավ էլ անում ա:
> Լացիոն..... Դու էլ ինչպես միշտ կռիվ գցելու համար մի հատ ես


Մի նեռվայնացի ...ես ընդամենը գովել եմ իրան ոնց որ ես եմ ասում ճիշտ ժամաանկին ճիշտ տեղում  :Wink:  Հալալա իրան կարգին հարձակվողա  :Wink: 
Բյաց դե հենց էտա սաղ Ռեալի խնդիրը որ անհատական խաղացողների վրայա հույսները /մեծ մասամբ/  :Wink: 

Հ.Գ. բայց էտ Իսպանացի պաշտպանները միակողմանի են հա...ոնց կարեցավ Ռամոսը էտ դիրքիս տենց տշել դաա  :LOL:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Բյաց դե հենց էտա սաղ Ռեալի խնդիրը որ անհատական խաղացողների վրայա հույսները /մեծ մասամբ/


լավ էլի խնդալու բաներ մի ասա, միատ հիշի անցած տարի, ես տարի էլ չնայած Մեսսին չկա ինչա կատարվում թմիդ հետ

----------


## Սերխիո

> Բարսան էտ խաղին երբ ուզեր գոլ կաներ պետքա մի 5-0 կրեին ենքան որ մեղքները ակեն ահմ էլ ինչի վիզ դնեին եթե կարայն հանգիստ կրեին…


կարողա դու էլ Սենիկի նման  լավ չես նայե խաղը, որ հաղորդումով ասում ա .<<խաղը անցավ  հյուրերի բացահայտ առավելությամբ>>, ու ցույց ա տալի ՄԻԱՅՆ գոլերը,ընդ որում ուրիշ խաղերի շատ վտանգավոր պահերը  ինք ցույց էր տալիս,իսկ են պահերը, երբ վալդես  3 հատ ԿԱՍԻԼՅԱՍ դառած փրկում էր բարսուկներին ,երբ հաշիվը 0-0 էր ՉԿԱՅԻՆ :Angry2:  :Angry2:  :Angry2: 

սադրանքի ես գնում

----------


## Սամվել

> կարողա դու էլ Սենիկի նման  լավ չես նայե խաղը, որ հաղորդումով ասում ա .<<խաղը անցավ  հյուրերի բացահայտ առավելությամբ>>, ու ցույց ա տալի ՄԻԱՅՆ գոլերը,ընդ որում ուրիշ խաղերի շատ վտանգավոր պահերը  ինք ցույց էր տալիս,իսկ են պահերը, երբ վալդես  3 հատ ԿԱՍԻԼՅԱՍ դառած փրկում էր բարսուկներին ,երբ հաշիվը 0-0 էր ՉԿԱՅԻՆ
> 
> սադրանքի ես գնում


Դե եսիմ բայց դե իմ նայելով նույն պահերից էլ Բարսան էր ունենում...ընենց որ....
Իսկ Ռեալը շատ պասիվ էր խաղում ի տարբերություն այս մրցաշրջանի սկզբի խաղերի... էլ մի տեսակ էն ոգևորությունը արագությունը համակցվածությունը չկա...
Մի խոսքով մի նեղացեք ես ուղակի իմ կարծիքն եմ գրում  :Wink: 

Ավելացվել է 4 րոպե անց



> լավ էլի խնդալու բաներ մի ասա, միատ հիշի անցած տարի, ես տարի էլ չնայած Մեսսին չկա ինչա կատարվում թմիդ հետ


Էս տարի մի քիչ վատ սկսեցինք բայց դե արդեն թափ ենք հավաքում...
Իսկ անցած տարի մենակ Մեսսին չէր..Էտոոն էլ չկար ու էլի մի քանի հոգու դրան էլ գումարած ներքին տարաձայնությունները...մի խոսքով  :Wink: 
Համ էլ ես նախորդ մրցաշրջանը մրցաշրջան չեմ համարում չեմպիոնի տիտղասը Ռեալը առավ կամ էլ տվեցին Ռեալին հենց մենակ եթե նախավերջի տուռը հիշենք ամեն ինչ պարզա դառնում, զզվում եմ որ տոտալիզատրները մտնում են ֆուտբոլի մեջ սաղ էֆեկտը փչանումա  :Bad:

----------


## Սերխիո

բան ու գործ չկա գոլֆ ա խաղում նախագահը

----------


## PygmaliOn

Espanyol 2:1 Real Madrid

----------


## Սերխիո

Ռեալմադրիդ.ամ-ը :Wink:

----------


## T$.

Նախ ուզում եմ բոլորին բարևեմ, նենց մանրից ներկայանամ, վորտեվ առաջին անգամ եմ ստեղ :Smile:  Ինչ կապվածա թեմային... ես վերջի Էսպանյոլի հետ խաղը լռիվ զիբիլ եր, խայտառակություն :Bad:  Ռամոսը ելի գժվեց ,իրա փայ դեղինը ստացավ...բախտներս բերեց Բառսան ել կրվավ

----------


## Սերխիո

բարի գալուստ  :Wink: 
կներեք հարցիս համար :Blush:  ,բայց արական սեռն եք ներկայացնում ,թե իգական  :Think:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Նախ ուզում եմ բոլորին բարևեմ, նենց մանրից ներկայանամ, վորտեվ առաջին անգամ եմ ստեղ Ինչ կապվածա թեմային... ես վերջի Էսպանյոլի հետ խաղը լռիվ զիբիլ եր, խայտառակություն Ռամոսը ելի գժվեց ,իրա փայ դեղինը ստացավ...բախտներս բերեց Բառսան ել կրվավ


Բարև ու Բարի գալուստ :Smile: 

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց



> ես վերջի Էսպանյոլի հետ խաղը լռիվ զիբիլ եր, խայտառակություն Ռամոսը ելի գժվեց ,իրա փայ դեղինը ստացավ...





> բարի գալուստ 
> կներեք հարցիս համար ,բայց արական սեռն եք ներկայացնում ,թե իգական


Կարմիրով նշվածները ինձ թվում ա, որ աղջիկ չէր ասի :Wink:

----------


## PygmaliOn

Ռեալ  4 : 2   Օլիմպիակոս
Ռաուլ, Ռոբինիո(2), Բալբոա
Կասիլիաս +

----------


## Ambrosine

Շնորհավոր :Hands Up:

----------


## T$.

Ժողովուրդ, ես աղջիկ եմ :LOL:  Ես ել հուշտ եի եղել, ասի գրական խոսամ չմտածեն եսիմ ով եմ, փաստորեն հլը մի բան ել տղու տպավորություն թողեցի :Cool: 
համեեեեել Ռեալ-Դեպոռ 3-1 :Hands Up:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Ժողովուրդ, ես աղջիկ եմ Ես ել հուշտ եի եղել, ասի գրական խոսամ չմտածեն եսիմ ով եմ, փաստորեն հլը մի բան ել տղու տպավորություն թողեցի
> համեեեեել Ռեալ-Դեպոռ 3-1


փաստորեն դա գրական էր :Shok: ,կեցցե'ս :Hands Up: ,պոլիծեխնիկը, վսյո տակի իր դերը ունեցել է կյանքումդ  :Smile:   Ողջունում եմ քեզ :Wink: 

Հ.Գ.
Սերն առ Ռեալ Մադրիդ  ` չի  ճանաչում սեռ, կրոն ,սոցիալակն խավ և տարիք:

Բամոս Մադրիդ :Hands Up:

----------


## T$.

Դե փաստորեն ունեցելա...Ինչ անեմ,  :Smile: , տասնհինգ տարեկանից էտ "քյառթու" տեղն եմ սովորում :Cool: 

*Սերն առ Ռեալ Մադրիդ ` չի ճանաչում սեռ, կրոն ,սոցիալակն խավ և տարիք:* Հալալա!

----------


## PygmaliOn

Վալենսիա 1-5 Ռեալ Մադրիդ  :Smile:

----------


## REAL_ist

թագավորական չափալախ վալենսիային :Yahoo:  :Cool: , հաջորդը Սևիլյանա
 :King:

----------


## Սերխիո

Ամեն դեպքում  3 միավոր, Բայց կա մի կարևոր բան ,պետք է սաղի աչքը վախեցնել ,որ ամեն մի  սեկունդայի դուրսպրծուկ ծնկները դողալող դաշտ մտնի:
Դաժանությունդ հարգցցվեց,Ռեալ ջան :Ok:

----------


## Սամվել

Շնորհավորում եմ *ՁԵԶ*

Էտ ովա Պոլիտեխից ...Հ՞Ն ...Որ բաժնից ե՞ս

----------


## Սերխիո

> Էտ ովա Պոլիտեխից ...Հ՞Ն ...Որ բաժնից ե՞ս


Սամո ?Աղջիկ ա, մի քիչ նուրբ,գրական  :Smile:  նաև մադրիդիստկա է :Tongue: 

համ էլ  ա*բ*րիս,նույն ` վալենսիայի ճակատագիրը,  թիմիդ եմ ցանկանում  :Smile:

----------


## Սամվել

> Սամո ?Աղջիկ ա, մի քիչ նուրբ,գրական  նաև մադրիդիստկա է
> 
> համ էլ  ա*բ*րիս,նույն ` վալենսիայի ճակատագիրը,  թիմիդ եմ ցանկանում


 :LOL:  Տենաս դու քո ասածին հավատում ե՞ս  :LOL: 

Չհավատաս  :Tongue: 

Բարսան Հլը որ մարզիչ ունի  :Wink: 

Էտ վալենսիան առանց կիկեի աչքիս քուչի ֆուտբոլա խաղացել դրա համար էլ քուչի հաշիվա գրանցվել  :Wink:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Տենաս դու քո ասածին հավատում ե՞ս


հա ,բայց կլասիկոյին :Wink: Էսօր ստավկա եմ անելու կապտանռնագույնների վրա,պտի կրեն  2 գոլով :Ok: 

Համել մարզիչը այդքան դեր չի խաղում ,մի հավատացեք այդ բարբաջանքին ,Վիլիառեալն էլ հո Մանուել Պելեգռինո ուներ ,տեսար ? տեսար ինչ եղավ ? :LOL:

----------


## Սամվել

> հա ,բայց կլասիկոյինԷսօր ստավկա եմ անելու կապտանռնագույնների վրա,պտի կրեն  2 գոլով
> 
> Համել մարզիչը այդքան դեր չի խաղում ,մի հավատացեք այդ բարբաջանքին ,Վիլիառեալն էլ հո Մանուել Պելեգռինո ուներ ,տեսար ? տեսար ինչ եղավ ?


Վիլիայի Կլասը ցածրա Հիմիկվա Ռեալի կլասից  :Wink:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Վիլիայի Կլասը ցածրա Հիմիկվա Ռեալի կլասից


ինչքան էլ ցածր լինի ,բայց 0-5  :Shok:  
 կամ վալյադոլիդինը ցածր չի ?բայց` 1-1

----------


## Սամվել

> ինչքան էլ ցածր լինի ,բայց 0-5  
>  կամ վալյադոլիդինը ցածր չի ?բայց` 1-1


ՀԱ դե խաղա ամեն ինչ էլ պատահումա...
3-0ից հետո խաղը դառնումա մի հատ կառուսել ու ինչքան ուզեն հիմնականում խփում եմ թիմերը...
Էս վերջերս մենք մի թիմի 12-2 կրեցինք բայց դե դա այն պարզ պատճառով էր որ ինան 6-0ից հետո էլ ֆուտբոլ որպես այդպիսին չէին խաղում  :Wink: 

Հ.Գ.
*Ժող Ի՞Նչ կասեք Կլասիկոն իրար հետ չնայենք*

----------


## Սերխիո

իմ ավատարը,քո ստորագրությունից լավն ա :Tongue: 

Իսկ դուք ովքերով եք լինելու կլասիկոյին ?

----------


## Սամվել

> իմ ավատարը,քո ստորագրությունից լավն ա
> 
> Իսկ դուք ովքերով եք լինելու կլասիկոյին ?


Չէի ասի  :Tongue:   :Wink: 

Դեե Եթե Էդոն գա ես ու ինքը  :Wink:

----------


## T$.

Ափսոս ցույց չտվեցին...երազումս տեսել էի որ 1-1 ա պրծել, առավոտ գոռգռոցներով թռա պապաի դեմքին, ասեց 1-5, ահավոոոոր զարմացա, լավ, ասինք Վալենսիան դեբիլ թիմա, բայց ետքան? :LOL:

----------


## Աբելյան

> Ափսոս ցույց չտվեցին...երազումս տեսել էի որ 1-1 ա պրծել, առավոտ գոռգռոցներով թռա պապաի դեմքին, ասեց 1-5, ահավոոոոր զարմացա, լավ, ասինք Վալենսիան դեբիլ թիմա, բայց ետքան?


Վալենսիան խի՞ ա դեբիլ թիմ որ: 1-5 կրվում ա դրա համա՞ր:
Իսկ ասենք որ Ռեալը 6-1 Սարագոսային ա կրվում, դեբիլ թիմ չի՞:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Վալենսիան խի՞ ա դեբիլ թիմ որ: 1-5 կրվում ա դրա համա՞ր:
> Իսկ ասենք որ Ռեալը 6-1 Սարագոսային ա կրվում, դեբիլ թիմ չի՞:


Խոսքը մի խաղի մասին չի, ես էլ եմ համարում ՀԻՄԱ  դեբիլոտ թիմա`վիլյառեալի 3-0 ,ռոսենբոռգի 2-0,Սևիլիայի 3-0,մեկել *մեր* ապտակը հերիք են ,մեկել +  այս տարվա տրանսֆերները, ու պետք չէ իզուր խոսալ ՌԵԱԼԻ տրանսֆերային քաղաքականությունից,Ռամոս ունենք Աշխարհը չունի :Hands Up:

----------


## Սամվել

> Վալենսիան խի՞ ա դեբիլ թիմ որ: 1-5 կրվում ա դրա համա՞ր:
> Իսկ ասենք որ Ռեալը 6-1 Սարագոսային ա կրվում, դեբիլ թիմ չի՞:


Տենց մենակ աղջիկը կարար ասեր ... 1000 աղջկանից մեկնա ֆուտբոլից բան հասկանում...իսկ Հայաստանում 10.000ից մեկը  :LOL:  :Hands Up: 

ՆՈրից եմ ասում Վալենսինա պրոբլեմներ ունի Մարզիչի հետ կապված ու ինձ թվումա ՊՍՎի նոր մարզիչը արագ թիմին ոտքի կկանգնացնի  :Wink: 

Էտ մարդու անունը մոռացա  :Blush:

----------


## REAL_ist

լավ հմի սաքիք մուրսիա Վալենսիային, կարգին էլ թիմա, 3 տեղում էր խաղից առաջ
ուղակի բեսամփ լավ խաղացին մերոնք, գումարած դրան որ առաջի րոպեյին էլ հաշիվը բացին, լռիվ հարմարությունները կար 5-1 էլ չե, 10-1 անելու
որ Ռեալը իրա հունի մեջա մտնում, դեմը խաղ չկա, ով ուզումա լինի



> Էտ մարդու անունը մոռացա


Կուման, ինձ թվումա հաջողություն չի ունենա վալենսիայում

----------


## T$.

> Վալենսիան խի՞ ա դեբիլ թիմ որ: 1-5 կրվում ա դրա համա՞ր:
> Իսկ ասենք որ Ռեալը 6-1 Սարագոսային ա կրվում, դեբիլ թիմ չի՞:


Հա, փաստորեն մտածում ես, որ ես կասեմ "թիմը դեբիլա" մենակ նրա համար, որ Ռեալը անդազահանա արել իրան...ինչ ասեմ :Smile: , Վալենսիան եթե դեբիլ թիմ չլներ արդեն վաղուց պիտի օգտված լիներ Ռեալի ու Բառսաի լյապերից, իսկ իրանք, ունենալով տենց լավ խաղացողներ ու լավ տրեներ տենց Վատ են խաղում

----------


## Աբելյան

> իրանք, ունենալով տենց լավ խաղացողներ ու լավ տրեներ տենց Վատ են խաղում


նույնը կասեի 2 տարի առաջվա Ռեալի մասին

----------


## Սերխիո

եթե չեմ սխալվում ,ձեր անունը Տաթևիկ ա :Wink: 

Ես միշտ ասել եմ ՌԵԱԼԸ  Հրաբուխ է գործող,զգու'յշ չժայթքի :Tongue:

----------


## T$.

> Տենց մենակ աղջիկը կարար ասեր ... 1000 աղջկանից մեկնա ֆուտբոլից բան հասկանում...իսկ Հայաստանում 10.000ից մեկը



Էս կծում-մծում ես՞ :LOL:  Ինչի կարողա՞ ֆուտբոլ Ռաուլի սիրուն աչքերի համար եմ նայում :LOL:

----------


## Սամվել

> եթե չեմ սխալվում ,ձեր անունը Տաթևիկ ա
> 
> Ես միշտ ասել եմ ՌԵԱԼԸ  Հրաբուխ է գործող,զգու'յշ չժայթքի


Տաթևի՞կ ... ո՞ր կուրս ես  :Smile: 



> նույնը կասեի 2 տարի առաջվա Ռեալի մասին


Ես նախորդ տարվա Ռեալի մասին էլ կասեի...ենքան որ բոյկոտողները շատ կլինեն...հետո ինչ որ Չեմպիոնի կոչումը առան/նվեր ստացան//կամ տենց մի բան/  :Tongue: 

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> Էս կծում-մծում ես՞ Ինչի կարողա՞ ֆուտբոլ Ռաուլի սիրուն աչքերի համար եմ նայում


 :Nyam:   :LOL:  

Դեե աղջիկների նշված քանակը դրա համարա նայում  :LOL:

----------


## Cesare

> Հա, փաստորեն մտածում ես, որ ես կասեմ "թիմը դեբիլա" մենակ նրա համար, որ Ռեալը անդազահանա արել իրան...ինչ ասեմ, Վալենսիան եթե դեբիլ թիմ չլներ արդեն վաղուց պիտի օգտված լիներ Ռեալի ու Բառսաի լյապերից, իսկ իրանք, ունենալով տենց լավ խաղացողներ ու լավ տրեներ տենց Վատ են խաղում


*Լավ տրեներն ել հրաժարական տված մարզչի օգնականն եր ??*  :Mda:  :Beee:

----------


## T$.

> եթե չեմ սխալվում ,ձեր անունը Տաթևիկ ա
> 
> Ես միշտ ասել եմ ՌԵԱԼԸ  Հրաբուխ է գործող,զգու'յշ չժայթքի


հա լավ դուք-ով պետք չի խոսալ, ինձ տատի եմ զգում :Blush: 

*Սամվել* Առաջին, համել Տափևիկ չէ, շատ-շատ Տաթևիկ :Smile: 

Չէ, ես նշվածների մեջ չեմ մտնում, սիրուն աչքեր ամեն առավոտ տեսնում եմ :Wink:

----------


## Սամվել

> *Լավ տրեներն ել հրաժարական տված մարզչի օգնականն եր ??*


Ամեն դեպքում Օգնականը ԿԻկե սանչես ֆլորես չի  :Ok: 

ՀԱմ էլ օրինակ Չելսին դաժե նոր մարզիչ գտած տեղը հազիվ ուշքիա գալիս այնպես որ ամեն ինչ այդքան էլ պարզ չի ինչքան թվում է

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> հա լավ դուք-ով պետք չի խոսալ, ինձ տատի եմ զգում
> 
> *Սամվել* Առաջին, համել Տափևիկ չէ, շատ-շատ Տաթևիկ


Որ ուշադիր լինեիր կնկատեիր որ ուղել  եմ  :Wink:

----------


## Cesare

> Ամեն դեպքում Օգնականը ԿԻկե սանչես ֆլորես չի 
> 
> ՀԱմ էլ օրինակ Չելսին դաժե նոր մարզիչ գտած տեղը հազիվ ուշքիա գալիս այնպես որ ամեն ինչ այդքան էլ պարզ չի ինչքան թվում է


*
Ես ել եմ ետ ասում, որ Վալենսիաի լավագույն օրերը չեն ու հիմա թիմի ղեկին լավ մարզիչ չի :*  :Ok: * ???*

*Չելսիից ինչի գրեցիր չջոգա, բայց ասեմ որ Չելսիի վախտով Վալենսիաի մարզչի անունը Կիկե սանչես ֆլորես e8 :*  :Smile:  :Think:  :Wink:

----------


## T$.

դե կներես իմ ինտեռնետը հավեսով կամացա, չհասցրի նկատեմ

----------


## Սամվել

> *
> Ես ել եմ ետ ասում, որ Վալենսիաի լավագույն օրերը չեն ու հիմա թիմի ղեկին լավ մարզիչ չի :* * ???*
> 
> *Չելսիից ինչի գրեցիր չջոգա, բայց ասեմ որ Չելսիի վախտով Վալենսիաի մարզչի անունը Կիկե սանչես ֆլորես e8 :*


Չելսիի մասին գրեցի որովհետև նրա մարզիչը փոխվելա ու թիմը հազիվ ուշքիա գալիս ընդգծելու համար որ դաժե Չելսիի պես խաղացողներ ունեցող թիմի համար շատ դժվարա մազիչի փոփոխությունը...Ռեալի համար մի հատ մարդավարի մարզիչ գտնեը մի 3-4 տարի տևեց /էտ էլ հլը հարցա գտել են թե չէ/ :Think: 





> Պօլիծեխնիկ!


Սինոփսիս  :Hands Up:

----------


## Cesare

> Չելսիի մասին գրեցի որովհետև նրա մարզիչը փոխվելա ու թիմը հազիվ ուշքիա գալիս ընդգծելու համար որ դաժե Չելսիի պես խաղացողներ ունեցող թիմի համար շատ դժվարա մազիչի փոփոխությունը...Ռեալի համար մի հատ մարդավարի մարզիչ գտնեը մի 3-4 տարի տևեց /էտ էլ հլը հարցա գտել են թե չէ/



*Չեմ ջոգում խի ես վիճում :
Ես գրեցի որ Վալենսիան վատ թիմ չի :
Դու գրում ես, որ վատ թիմ չի Մարզչից ա կախված :
Ես ասում եմ նույն բանն ենք ասում :
Դու ելի հին երգն ես երգում : 

Հ.Գ. Չելսիում ի զարմանս ինձ ետ փոփոխությունը շատ հեշտ եղավ :*

----------


## Սամվել

> *Չեմ ջոգում խի ես վիճում :
> Ես գրեցի որ Վալենսիան վատ թիմ չի :
> Դու գրում ես, որ վատ թիմ չի Մարզչից ա կախված :
> Ես ասում եմ նույն բանն ենք ասում :
> Դու ելի հին երգն ես երգում : 
> 
> Հ.Գ. Չելսիում ի զարմանս ինձ ետ փոփոխությունը շատ հեշտ եղավ :*


Հարցրիր Ինչի Չելսիի օրինակը բերեցի ես էլ պատասխանեցի  :Xeloq:

----------


## T$.

Սաղ հեչ, ով գիտի մյուս խաղը դրանք ցույց տալու են թե չէ՞

----------


## Ambrosine

Էս աղջկան մենակ եք գտել նեղում եք? :Diablo:  Համ էլ աղջիկները դեբիլ չեն, որ 10000-ից մեկը ֆուտբոլից բան հասկանա: Ճիշտ ա, իմ սիրած ֆուտբոլիստը Ռաուլն ա, ու իրա աչքերը շատ սիրուն են :Tongue: , բայց ես դրա համար չէ, որ ֆուտբոլ եմ նայում:
Հ.Գ. Մեր Ռեալն ուրիշ ա: Ով ինչ ուզում ա, թող ասի :Tongue:

----------


## Սամվել

> Էս աղջկան մենակ եք գտել նեղում եք? Համ էլ աղջիկները դեբիլ չեն, որ 10000-ից մեկը ֆուտբոլից բան հասկանա: Ճիշտ ա, իմ սիրած ֆուտբոլիստը Ռաուլն ա, ու իրա աչքերը շատ սիրուն են, բայց ես դրա համար չէ, որ ֆուտբոլ եմ նայում:
> Հ.Գ. Մեր Ռեալն ուրիշ ա: Ով ինչ ուզում ա, թող ասի


Դեբիլի բան չկա...
Ինչի ո՞վ ասեց որ Ֆուտբոլից բան հասկացողները /բոլորը անխտիր/ բարձր ինտելեկտուալ անձինք են  :LOL: 
Ուղակի հարցը այն է որ նրանց/Աղջիկների/ հետաքրքրությունները ուրիշ են  :Wink:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Էս աղջկան մենակ եք գտել նեղում եք? Համ էլ աղջիկները դեբիլ չեն, որ 10000-ից մեկը ֆուտբոլից բան հասկանա: Ճիշտ ա, իմ սիրած ֆուտբոլիստը Ռաուլն ա, ու իրա աչքերը շատ սիրուն են, բայց ես դրա համար չէ, որ ֆուտբոլ եմ նայում:
> Հ.Գ. Մեր Ռեալն ուրիշ ա: Ով ինչ ուզում ա, թող ասի


Աստղ ջան նման կտրուկ գնահատական չէի տա :Nea: ,սխալ ես, ոչ մեկը չի համարձակվի նման բան ասել :Goblin:  :Մեր ԿԻԿԻն էլ Կասիլյասի աչքերն է սիրում ,բայց Սամվելից շատ ա ֆուտբոլից հասկանում ,քանի որ ՌԵԱԼԻՆ ա սիրում :Wink:  :Tongue:  :LOL: 
Սամվել ջան ,դու խելացի տղա ես ,բայց ետ բարսելոն-մարսելոնը թարգի ,ետ չեն ,մի անգամ որոշեցի ստավկա անեի  իրանց օգտին ,են էլ քաշին :Angry2:

----------


## Սամվել

> Աստղ ջան նման կտրուկ գնահատական չէի տա,սխալ ես, ոչ մեկը չի համարձակվի նման բան ասել :Մեր ԿԻԿԻն էլ Կասիլյասի աչքերն է սիրում ,բայց Սամվելից շատ ա ֆուտբոլից հասկանում ,քանի որ ՌԵԱԼԻՆ ա սիրում
> Սամվել ջան ,դու խելացի տղա ես ,բայց ետ բարսելոն-մարսելոնը թարգի ,ետ չեն ,մի անգամ որոշեցի ստավկա անեի  իրանց օգտին ,են էլ քաշին


Տենցա Ռեալիստներն քիչելա  :Tongue: 

ՀԱմ էլ թարգի էտ ստավկեքը դրանց մեջ ոչ մի լավ բան չկա...
թեմայից շեղվում եմ բայց իմ կարծիքով եթե համաշխարհային հարությունը թարգի ստավկա անել ֆուտբոլը դրանից մենակ կշահի  :Ok: 

Իմիջայլոց ետ ով ասեց որ ինչոր թիմ սիրելուցա որոշվում ֆուտբոլից հասկանալ չհասկանալը  :Angry2: 
Ասա ֆուտբոլը ուղեղիտ մեջ լինի, հասկանաս, ըմբռնես,ԽԱՂԱՍ :Tongue:  :Wink: ...թե չէ մենակ նայելով նենց չես ըմբռնի ոնց որ փորձելով հասկանալով պրակտիկայով...
Ժողովրդի ասած ավելի լավա մեկ անգամ փորձել քան 100 անգամ դիտել  :Cool: 
Այնպես որ հենց աղջիկների ֆուտբոլի հետ կապի թույլ լինելը ինչոր չափով դրա հետելա կապված, այսինքն կարելիա ինչոր չափ հասկանալ ֆուտբոլը, բայց մինչև ֆիզիկապես չզգաս դա մինչև վերջ չես ընկալի  :Tongue:  ընենց որ հետևությունները դուք արեք  :LOL:  :Wink:  :Hands Up:

----------


## Սերխիո

դե լավ սրտիդ մոտ մի ընդունի  :Wink: բոլորս էլ գիտենք ,որ աղջիկները հեռու են ֆուտբոլից, ուղղակի Կիկին,Աստղիկը հաճելի բացառություն են... :Kiss: 
իսկ խաղալը կփորձենք մի օր ,թե ով ա ասետրինա ? :LOL:  :Hi: 
եթե  հարձակվող ես , ուրեմն քաշվար ,ես խաղում են քանդող հենակետային դիրքում  :Goblin:

----------


## Սամվել

> դե լավ սրտիդ մոտ մի ընդունի բոլորս էլ գիտենք ,որ աղջիկները հեռու են ֆուտբոլից, ուղղակի Կիկին,Աստղիկը հաճելի բացառություն են...
> իսկ խաղալը կփորձենք մի օր ,թե ով ա ասետրինա ?
> եթե  հարձակվող ես , ուրեմն քաշվար ,ես խաղում են քանդող հենակետային դիրքում


Ես Մարկեսի ոճով եմ...Հենակետային կիսապաշտպան բայց դե մինի ֆուտբոլում կենտրոնական պաշտպան եմ խաղում  :Wink:  մի օր խաղերին արի ԱԿՈՒՄԲԻ  :Wink: 

Չնայած ոտ ջարդելուց էլ եմ լավ  :Tongue:

----------


## T$.

Յա, Կիկին էլ ա՞ ստեղ, ջան.. :Hands Up:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Յա, Կիկին էլ ա՞ ստեղ, ջան..


իսկ Կիկին որտեղից գիտես ?
Չնայած Կիկին հազվադեպ է մեզ պատվում իր ներկայությամբ :Sad:

----------


## Taurus

> ...մի անգամ որոշեցի ստավկա անեի  իրանց օգտին ,են էլ քաշին


Իյա էլի ես քաշվել, Բարսայի վրա



> եթե  հարձակվող ես , ուրեմն քաշվար ,ես խաղում են քանդող հենակետային դիրքում


չէ հա, Պետրոս ջան, աստված չտա Սամոի հակառակ թիմում խաղաս, մի անգամ խաղացի մինչև հիմա մատս ցավում ա արդեն  3 ամիսը լրանում ա:
Ինչ վերաբերվում ա աղջիկներին ու նրանց վերաբերմունքին ռելաի նկատմամբ, ապա ասեմ, որ էս տարի ռեալի երկրբագուհիների կեսը սկսեցին ԼA galaxy սիրել :Tongue: 
հետո էլ կասեք մենք սենց ենք, ընենց ենք, թագավորական թիմ ենք, իսպանյաի թագավորի փողերը արաբական շեյխերի միլիարդներին չի հասնում:
Հիմա շուստերի մասին, մնաց 2 խաղ, ու գնալու էմ ռեալի դեմ ստավկա դնեմ, էտ մարդու լիմիտը էտքան ա, խետաֆեն էլ էր սկզբում լավ խաղում: :Wink: 
բայց չդնեք, մյուս տարի կարգին մարզիչ կունենք ու էլի հույսեր-հույսեր, լա լա լա :Hands Up:

----------


## Սերխիո

Հա, ճիշտ ես ասում ,մի անգամ դրել էի ,բայց էքսպրեսի մեջ`500 -նոց բլանկ էր կարծեմ ,մի 25 գործակից կար :Sad: 
Էս անգամ 2000դ.  -1.5  ֆորա էի դրել

ինչքան հասկացա դուք էլ ֆուլտբոլ մասիվում եք խաղում ,ինձ հարմար չի գալ,զահլա չկա ետքան գալու ,բայց  խուլ ու համրեր կամ պոլիտեխ կարելի է պայվանավորված :Wink: 

հիմա Ռեալիս մասին :Tongue:  .... բայց դե ասելու բան էլ չկա ,ՄԵ-ԾՈՒ-ԹՅՈՒՆ :Hands Up:  :Hands Up: 
հալա-հալա-հալա ՄԱԴՐԻԴ

Շուստերն էլ կարգին տղա ա  :Hands Up: ,ու հաստատ Ռեյկավիկից լավը :Bad: ,իմ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքը :Cool: 
մեկել ջոգել ես ,թե Ֆրանկը ինչ անճաշակ ա հագնվում ` սա իմիջիայլոց :Wink: 

Հ.Գ.
Սուպեր կիլլեր :Ok:

----------


## Սերխիո

էլի նա :Ok:

----------


## T$.

*ՊèTrօ$* Ընդեղից գիտեմ, որտեղից դու գիտես :Smile: 

Էսոր ինչ բոմբ խաղ ենք նայելուուու :Clapping:

----------


## Սերխիո

Տաթևիկ ջան :Nea:  :Nea: 
հիմա էլի մեր պիչիչի ախպոր ֆոտոներից

----------


## Սերխիո

Նայիր',Ռոբ,<<Բարսելոնայի>> արևն է մայր մտնում  :Tongue:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Նայիր',Ռոբ,<<Բարսելոնայի>> արևն է մայր մտնում


,-ասաց ինքը` արևը մայր մտցնողը: :Hands Up:

----------


## Ambrosine

Այսօրվա խաղը լուսաբանեմ 3 սմայլիկի օգնությամբ`
 :Clapping:  :Sad:  :Cray:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Համաձայնեք,որ Սևիլիան այսօր ուժեղ էր ու արժանիորեն հաղթեց։  :Wink:

----------


## PygmaliOn

Համաձայն եմ, ավելի հետաքրքիր կդառնան խաղերը:

----------


## Սամվել

Հալալա Սեվիլիային 
Հա լա՜վ շատ չնեղվեք վերջիվերջ տարվա լավագույն թիմին եք պարտվել  :Tongue:

----------


## FC-MIKA

*Սևիլիա 2-0 Ռեալ Մադրիդ*
http://www.zonefootball.net/?p=9

----------


## Սերխիո

> Համաձայնեք,որ Սևիլիան այսօր ուժեղ էր ու արժանիորեն հաղթեց։


Սևիլիան միշտ էլ արժանիորեն է հաղթել Ռեալի <<Սանչես Պիսխուանում>>,Վերջին անգամ ,կարծեմ հաղթել ենք 5 տարի առաջ:
Սա տրամաբանական էր ,և եթե Ռեալը պարտվի այս շրջանում ,միայն սարագոսային  :Bad:

----------


## T$.

ԷԷԷԷԷ Սառագոսան ով ա որ պարտվի :Angry2:  , ասա Կլասսիկոն վարի չտան...
Բայց Գուտիի գունավոր բոթասները վերջն էր, Բառսան հեսա բիթի կնգնի,որ տենց ֆոկուս կարելիա անել :Tongue:

----------


## Ambrosine

> ԷԷԷԷԷ Սառագոսան ով ա որ պարտվի , ասա Կլասսիկոն վարի չտան...
> Բայց Գուտիի գունավոր բոթասները վերջն էր, Բառսան հեսա բիթի կնգնի,որ տենց ֆոկուս կարելիա անել


Ինչ ֆոկուս? Ուզում էիր ասել, որ կսկսեն մի ոտքը կապույտ, իսկ մյուսը նռնագույն հագնել?  :LOL:  Վերջը կլինի :LOL: 
Բա Սուրոոոոոոոոն.......Ռեալի կազմը ներկայացրեց պրծավ, ասեց <<գլխ մարզիչ  :Bad: Ֆրանկ Ռայխկարդ>>: Եթե այդ անձնավորության անունը չտար, կարողա չկրվեինք էլ :Cool:  :Tongue:

----------


## Cesare

*Վերջապես …
Ռեալը իրա հիմար խաղով արդեն շատ երկար եր գնացել :
Հազիվ կրվավ : Կրվավ իսկական իր ոճով :
Հալալա Սևիլիաին :*

----------


## T$.

> Ինչ ֆոկուս? Ուզում էիր ասել, որ կսկսեն մի ոտքը կապույտ, իսկ մյուսը նռնագույն հագնել?  Վերջը կլինի


Ըհն :Hands Up: 
Սուրոն էլի կիսաքնած էր, չջոգեց որ Ռամոսին չփոխեցին, որ կարմիր չստանա, այլ իսկականից կարմիր ստացավ :LOL:  հետո էլ սկսեց ման գալ ,թե էտ ով մտավ Ռամոսի տեղը, մի հինգ րոպե ձենը չէր գալիս :Smile:   Բոմբա էտ մարդը

----------


## Ambrosine

Ռեալ - Մալյորկա
    4      -    3
Շնորհավոր :Hands Up:

----------


## REAL_ist

Չեմպոինը ամրապնդեց առաջատարի դիրքերը
մալյորկան խփեց ինչքան կարացավ, Ռեալը ինքան ուզեց :Ok:  :Tsamon:

----------


## Սերխիո

ինչ-որ մի  << թոթենհեմ>> կարծում է, թե  իր քնձռոտ 40 միլիոնով կարող է գնել մի դարպասապահի ,որ գինը համարժեք է Ալի Բաբայի գանձերին :Angry2:

----------


## Սերխիո

պարապությունից որոշեցի տեղադրել մադրիդիստների << գռաժդանսկի>> նկարներից :Tongue:  :Wink:

----------


## Սերխիո

էլի

----------


## Սերխիո

իսկ հիմա *լեգենդի* կյանքից նկարներ :Wink:

----------


## Սերխիո

նորից *ՆԱ*

----------


## Ambrosine

Մուրսիա - Ռեալ
1-1Լավ չեղավ, որ սենց եղավ, բայց դե առաջատարն ենք :Smile:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Մուրսիա - Ռեալ
> 1-1 բայց դե առաջատարն ենք


առաջատարն ենք ՌԵԱԼԻ նախկին սան Նեգրադոի շնորհիվ,որը գրավելով Վիլառեալի դարպասը,չթողեց շրջանցել Ռեալին
 :Wink:

----------


## Cesare

> առաջատարն ենք ՌԵԱԼԻ նախկին սան Նեգրադոի շնորհիվ,որը գրավելով Վիլառեալի դարպասը,չթողեց շրջանցել Ռեալին



*Ռեալը կորցրել ա նախկին հզորությունը :
Ռեալը ունի շատ ուժեղ հարձակում :
Ըտենց հարձակմանը ես շատ եմ նախանձում :
Բայց տնդհանրապես պաշտպանություն չկա :
Շատ թույլ ա : Շատ շատ են սխալնրը :*

----------


## Աբելյան

Վերդերի հետ խաղում մենակ Պեպեն լավ խաղաց պաշտպաններից
Իսկ Կաննավարոն տենաս երկար ա բացակայելու?

----------


## Սերխիո

> Իսկ Կաննավարոն տենաս երկար ա բացակայելու?


շատ կուզեմ ,որ երկար լինի, ետի մեզ ապագա չի :Bad: 
Պեպե-Մեցելդեր ,այ այս զույգը պիտի հարմարվեի իրար

----------


## Սամվել

> շատ կուզեմ ,որ երկար լինի, ետի մեզ ապագա չի
> Պեպե-Մեցելդեր ,այ այս զույգը պիտի հարմարվեի իրար


Հա դե Մեցսելդերը "Գելա"  :LOL:  :Hands Up:

----------


## PygmaliOn

Real Madrid	3:1	Racing Santander
Ռաուլ ++
Ամրապնդեցինք մեր տեղը :Hands Up:

----------


## Սերխիո

Ես լրիվ համոզվեցի ,որ Ռոնալդոն շատ էր խանգարում Ռաուլին,իսկ այժմ փյունիկի պես վեր է հառնում մոխիրներից մեր ավագը...

----------


## Ambrosine

Ահա մեր պիչիչին :Clapping:  :Clapping: 
Շնորհավոր մեր *Ռաուլ*ին :Drinks:  Մաղթում եմ միմիայն հաղթանակներ, նոր ռեկորդներ ու ձեռքբերումներ :Drinks:

----------


## Sunun

Վիլյառեալն ել պարտվեց, շատ լավ է շատ

----------


## REAL_ist

կյանքումս երկրորդ անգամ տեսա Ռաուլին շտռաֆից գոլ խփելուց :Shok: 
մեծատառով տղայա :Clapping: , Արագոնեսին պետքա խփել իրա նման խաղացողին հավաքական չկանչելու համար :Angry2: 
մյուս խաղերի համար ասեմ, որ եղավ են, ինչ որ պետքա լիներ, Ռայկարդին մի բան պետքա փոխել, իսկ Կումանը լռիվ օդա, քանի շուտա թող թողի փախնի քանի վաբշե Վալենսիան վարի չի տվել :Angry2:

----------


## Ambrosine

Երեխեք, շնորհավոոոոոր :Hands Up:  Ատլետիկ Բիլբաոյին էլ կրեցինք: Հաղթանակների գիշեր էր :Good:

----------


## REAL_ist

Շնորհավոր :Drinks: 
հալալա Նիստելռոյին, ինչ տոպկել տոպկեց, Ռաուլը մալադեց, կարգին խաղումա, ինչ պաս տվեց Նիստելռոյին պյատկով :Clapping:  ենել ափսոս չկարացավ խփի
Պեպե Ռամոս զույգը գրիմիտա անում :Cool:

----------


## Սամվել

> Շնորհավոր
> հալալա Նիստելռոյին, ինչ տոպկել տոպկեց, Ռաուլը մալադեց, կարգին խաղումա, ինչ պաս տվեց Նիստելռոյին պյատկով ենել ափսոս չկարացավ խփի
> Պեպե Ռամոս զույգը գրիմիտա անում


Ոնցա՞ պրծել: 2րդ տայմը նեռվերս չհերիքեցին նայեմ: Էտ Արմենյան համը հանումա լրիվ  :Angry2:   զզվցրին թողին

----------


## REAL_ist

0-1
Նիստելռոյ 55'

----------


## Աբելյան

> Պեպե Ռամոս զույգը գրիմիտա անում


դրա համար էլ երևի Էչեբերրիան էդքան աջ էր տեղափոխվում

----------


## Սերխիո

> դրա համար էլ երևի Էչեբերրիան էդքան աջ էր տեղափոխվում


Էչեբերրիան միշտ էլ աջ կիսապաշտպան է եղել,դաժը հավաքականում

----------


## Աբելյան

բա էս վերջի խաղերում իրան ինչ տեսել եմ, հիմնականում ձախից ա խաղացել

----------


## Ambrosine

Էս ինչ խաղ աաաաաաաաաաաաա :Hands Up:  :Yahoo: 
Ռաուլն էլ գոլ խփեց :Drinks:  :Clapping:

----------


## REAL_ist

Բապտիստան գազանա :Shok:  
Ռաուլն ու Ռոբինյոն ինչպես միշտ :Cool:  Պեպե Կաննավառո ուժեղագույն զույգնա :Ok:

----------


## Ambrosine

Կասիլյաս+ + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + :Hands Up:

----------


## Սերխիո

Ռաուլին մնաց մի գոլ 60-ից ?

Հա ,մոռացա ասեմ :Think:  տրամաբանակն էր ,հիացած չեմ ,բայց բավարարված եմ...
ՀԱԼԱ ՄԱԴՐԻԴ :Smile:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Ռաուլին մնաց մի գոլ 60-ից ?


բա ոնց :Hands Up: 
ՈՒԵՖԱ–ի Չեմպիոնների Լիգայի բոլոր ժամանակների գլխավոր ռմբարկուները՝

1.Raúl----------------------59------116(խաղ)
2.Ruud van Nistelrooy-----57-----76
3.Andriy Shevchenko------56-----102

աբրեն մերոնք  :Clapping:

----------


## Sunun

Դե մերոնք ուրիշ են

----------


## PygmaliOn

ձևի համար հաշիվը գրենք :Smile: 
 Ռեալ Մադրիդ	3        -         1 	Լացիո
Բապտիստա 13           Պանդեվ 80
Ռաուլ 	15 :Red Hat: 
Ռոբինիո	36

----------


## Սերխիո

Ես էս խաղի համար ավելի շատ եմ անհանգստանում քան թե կլասիկոյի,Օսասունան Պանդիանի ունի ,որ էտօ-մետօ դեմը հեչ են ...
եթե կրենք ուրեմն .... :Hands Up:

----------


## Սերխիո

սա էլ մեր հայտավորման ցուցակը`
Կասիլյա,Դուդեկ
Սերխիո Ռամոս, Կանավարո, Պեպե, Մարսելո, Հայնցե, 
Դրենտ, Գուտի, Գագո,Դիարրա, Բապտիստա, Սնեյդեր, 
Ռոբինյո, ՌՎՆ,Հիգուայն, Սավիոլա, ՌԱՈՒԼ

----------


## Tigran Adunts

Երեկվա ձերոնց խաղը ինչ եղավ?

----------


## salatik

Հաղթանակ 2-0  :Hands Up: 
Օսասունան հոգևարքի մեջ էր  :Think:

----------


## REAL_ist

Ռեալ Մադրիդ 2-0  Օսասունա

հանգիստ  հաղթանակ կլասով, Սնեյդերը վերջապես գոլի հեղինակ դառավ, Նիստելռոյնել իրան հատուկ գլխով գոլ խփեց նույն Սնեյդերի փոխանցումից հետո
Շնորհավորում եմ Ռեալի բոլոր երկրպագուներին 2007 թիվը առաջատարի կարգավիճակում ավարտելու կապակցությամբ :Drinks: 
կարևորը դա էր, որ Կլասիկոյի ելքից առաջատարը չփոխվի, հիմա տղեքը հանգիստ կխաղան :Cool:

----------


## Tigran Adunts

Օսասունան էլ վատ չէր խաղում: Առաջին կեսը նայել եմ  :Smile:

----------


## salatik

Հա ուղղակի Ռեալն էր լավ տրամադրված իրանց նկատմամբ :Ok:

----------


## Սամվել

> Ռեալ Մադրիդ 2-0  Օսասունա
> 
> հանգիստ  հաղթանակ կլասով, Սնեյդերը վերջապես գոլի հեղինակ դառավ, Նիստելռոյնել իրան հատուկ գլխով գոլ խփեց նույն Սնեյդերի փոխանցումից հետո
> Շնորհավորում եմ Ռեալի բոլոր երկրպագուներին 2007 թիվը առաջատարի կարգավիճակում ավարտելու կապակցությամբ
> կարևորը դա էր, որ Կլասիկոյի ելքից առաջատարը չփոխվի, հիմա տղեքը հանգիստ կխաղան


Բայց ՌՎՆ-ի գոլը սիրուն էր: Էն օրվա Էդոի գոլի նման էր  :Jpit:

----------


## Tigran Adunts

Մնաց մի 6.... 20 օր էլի  :LOL: 
Կապրենք կտենանք  :Smile:

----------


## Սերխիո

քսաներորդ դարի լավագույն ակումբը այսպես պետք է վարվի 23-ին :Wink:

----------


## Ambrosine

> քսաներորդ դարի լավագույն ակումբը այսպես պետք է վարվի 23-ին


20-րդ ու 21-րդ դարերի լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստներով :Tongue:

----------


## GevSky

Աստղ ջան դու կգա՞ս միասին խաղը նայենք :Clapping:

----------


## Սերխիո

Այսօր մի թեթև զբոսանք ունենք *արքայական գավաթի* խաղարկության շրջանակներում :Cool: 

Դուդեկ,Կոդինա
Պեպե , Մարսելո , Դրենտ , Հայնցե , Մեցելդեր ,Սալգադո ,Տորես
Գագո ,Ռոբբեն ,Գուտի , Բալբոա
Սոլդադո ,Սավիոլա ,Իգուաին

գրեթե երկրորդ կազմն է ,Բայց ի~նչ հզոր :Shok:

----------


## Սերխիո

բայց ինչ աֆերիստ են :Cool: , դիտմամբ 1-1 խաղացին ,որ կլասիկոյում սաղ աշխարհը փողերը լցի Բարսայի վրա , բայց իրանք կրեն :
Ի դեպ` գոլ 90' Բալբոան ա խփել ,մեզ էլ Դրենտի կանոնների խաղտման համար պենալ են նշանակել :Angry2:

----------


## Սամվել

> բայց ինչ աֆերիստ են, դիտմամբ 1-1 խաղացին ,որ կլասիկոյում սաղ աշխարհը փողերը լցի Բարսայի վրա , բայց իրանք կրեն :
> Ի դեպ` գոլ 90' Բալբոան ա խփել ,մեզ էլ Դրենտի կանոնների խաղտման համար պենալ են նշանակել


 :LOL:  Միշտ փորձում եք ամեն ինչում լավը տենալ, ողջունելիա  :Ok:  

Գել են  :Xeloq:  Չնայած 2րդ սաստավնա եղել, բայց դե  :Wink: 

Համ էլ Բարսայի դեմ մեկա ձև չունեք  :Wink:  

Դու Ռեալի վրա ստավկա կանես   :Blush:  :LOL:  :Wink:

----------


## Սերխիո

> :
> Դու Ռեալի վրա ստավկա կանես


չէ, դու գիտես ,որ  սիրում եմ Բարսելոնի վրա ստավկա անել ,ամեն դեպքում ստռախովկեն լավ բան ա, կամ մի կլորիկ գումար ,կամ էլ Բարսայի տապալում ..2 էլ ձեռնատու են :LOL:

----------


## salatik

Պետրոս ջան ես չգիտեմ ով կխահթի 2 թիմերից, բայց, որ բարսելոնը ուզումա հիմիկվանից հոգեբանորեն ճնշում գործադրի , ինձ թվումա դժվար կլինի Ռեալի համար  :Think:

----------


## Barça

Alicante [1 - 1] Real Madrid
61'	[1 - 0]	Borja (pen.) 		
90'	[1 - 1]		J. Balboa

----------


## REAL_ist

> չէ, դու գիտես ,որ սիրում եմ Բարսելոնի վրա ստավկա անել ,ամեն դեպքում ստռախովկեն լավ բան ա, կամ մի կլորիկ գումար ,կամ էլ Բարսայի տապալում ..2 էլ ձեռնատու են


դրանից լավ բան չկա, նամանավանդ որ Բարսայի դաշտումա :LOL: 



> Պետրոս ջան ես չգիտեմ ով կխահթի 2 թիմերից, բայց, որ բարսելոնը ուզումա հիմիկվանից հոգեբանորեն ճնշում գործադրի , ինձ թվումա դժվար կլինի Ռեալի համար


ինձ թվումա ես անգամ Բարսան մի քանի անգամ ավելի լարվածա լինելու, տենանք թե հետևանքը ինչ կլնի

----------


## Ambrosine

> Աստղ ջան դու կգա՞ս միասին խաղը նայենք


Դժվար...... :Sad: համ պապաս չի թողի, համ էլ կարծես թե միակ աղջիկն եմ :Wink: 
Բայց ամեն դեպքում շնորհակալություն հրավերի համար :Smile:

----------


## GevSky

Չնայած դժվար միակ աղջիկը լինես, շատ աղջիկներ են լինելու, համել թեկուզ եթե այդպես լիներ… դրա մեջ ինչ կա որ: Իսկ եթե ընտանիքում դեմ են դա արդեն ուրիշ հարց է: Ոչինչ մենք կպատմենք քեզ :Wink:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Չնայած դժվար միակ աղջիկը լինես, շատ աղջիկներ են լինելու, համել թեկուզ եթե այդպես լիներ… դրա մեջ ինչ կա որ: Իսկ եթե ընտանիքում դեմ են դա արդեն ուրիշ հարց է: Ոչինչ մենք կպատմենք քեզ


դե պարզ ա, որ երկրպագուներով միասին խաղը դիտելը ուրիշ ա, բայց ինչ արած...ես էլ հեռուստացույցով մենակով կնայեմ

----------


## Davo'o

Ինչ է  մեզ պետք կիրակի օրը կատալոնիայի մայրաքաղաքում: 
1.Պետք է կարողանալ քանդել /Մամադու/: Իրավիճակը, որում հայտնվել են թիմերը շատ նման է, այն իրավիճակին, որում թիմերը հայտնվել էին նախորդ մրցաշրջանի առաջին շրջանի կլասիկոյից առաջ: Միայն դերերՆ են հակառակ: Այս անգամ Ռեալն է չեմպիոնը եւ Ռեալն է մի քանի միավորով առաջ: Այսինքն Բարսան առաջին իսկ րոպեներից պետք է անցնի կատաղի գրոհների եւ ձգտի խաղի սկզբում բացել հաշիվը: Ինչպես հիշում ենք նախորդ մրցաշրջանում Կապելլոյի գլխավորած Ռեալը հիանալի կատարեց այդ խնդիրը եւ համաշխարհային ֆուտբոլի կենդանի լեգենդը 2-րդ րոպեին հրաշալի գոլ խփեց: Եւ ինչպես հետագայում խոստովանեց Բարսայի հոլանդացի մարզիչը այդ գոլը անվերանորոգելի աստիճանի քանդեց իր բոլոր պլանները այդ խաղի վերաբերյալ: Բարսան ձգտելու նույն ձեւ սկսել խաղը եւ մերոնց ապակառուցողական գործողությունները պետք է թույլ չտան Բարսային հասնել այն նույն արդյունքին ինչին հասավ Ռեալը նախորդ տարի: 
2.Պեպե եւ Ֆաբիո, ինչպես նաեւ Ռամոս եւ մյուս եզրային պաշտպան: Կենտրոնացեք, Մեսսին չկա բայց Անրին, Ձինյոն եւ Էտո՛ոն անհատականությունն են: Ուշադիր եղեք: 
3.Երկար եւ ճշգրիտ փոխանցումներ: Գուտիիի ջան, նոր կարդացի, որ հնարավոր է չմասնակցես այս խաղին, շաատ ափսոս: Գիտեմ, որ Բապը լավ մարզավիճակում է այսօր, բայց Բարսան արագ ֆուտբոլ է խաղում եւ գնդակը չի բարձրացնում վերեւ, այնպես որ ավելի շատ կուզեի լավագույն մարզավիճակում գտնվող Գուտիին տեսնել քան Բապին:
4.Հաղթելու համար գոլեր է պետք խփել/ Ռաուլ, Ռուուդ/ Հնարավորություններ լինելու են եւ ոչը մեկը կամ երկուսը, ավելի շատ: Որովհետեւ Բարսայի պաշտպանությունը ոչ Յուվենթուս է ոչ էլ Միլան: Եվրոպայում ամենաշատ գոլ խփող հարձակվողներ, խնդրում եմ օգտագործեք ձեզ ընձեռնվելիք հնարավորությունները: 
5.Չհուզվել /ամբողջ թիմ եւ հատկապես Միստեր Շուստեր/ Մեր մարզիչը որպես մարզիչ առաջին անգամ է մասնակցում կլասիկոներին: Հուսով եմ նա կկարողանա տրամադրել թիմին եւ խաղի ընթացքում խաղի ղեկը պահել իր ձեռքին եւ անհրաժեշտության դեպքում ճշգրիտ փոփոխություններ կատարել եւ խաղի ընթացքում ե՛ւ տակտիկական եւ խաղացողների առումով:
Վերջին երկու բարսելոնյան կլասիկոներում Բարսան հրաշքով է փրկվել պարտություններից, առաջին դեպքում մրցավար Մեդիանա Կանտալեխայի անտաղանդության, իսկ երկրորդ դեպքում Լեոնել Մեսսիի տաղանդի շնորհիվ: Դա երկար շարունակվել չի կարող: Այս անգամ երեք միավոր ենք վաստակելու: Առա՛ջ ՄԱԴՐԻԴ

----------


## Սամվել

Էս տարի իմ կարծիքով Բարսան համ էս խաղնա հաղթելու համ էլ Ռեալի դաշտում ընդ որում խոշոր հաշիվներով։ Ռեալի դաշտումը մի 0-3 ոնց որ էն տարի  :Tongue: ։ Իսկ մեր տանը երևի մի 3-1 ի կարգի  :Ok:  *Խոսքերս հիշեք* :Wink:

----------


## _DEATH_

Ես միշտ հաղթողի կողմից եմ  :LOL: , հերիքա ֆանատություն անեք  :LOL:

----------


## BOBO

Մենք ենք մեր սարերը :Hands Up:  :LOL:

----------


## Davo'o

> Խոսքերս հիշեք





> հերիքա ֆանատություն անեք


Էլ ո՞վ ա ուզում ասի թե ես ինչ անեմ:

----------


## _DEATH_

> Էլ ո՞վ ա ուզում ասի թե ես ինչ անեմ:


Քեզ ովա բան ասել, ավատարս լավ չի էրևում՞՞  :Think:

----------


## Davo'o

Էրեւում ա Դեթ ջան, 
Սենց պտի գրեի, 
Էլ ով ա ուզում ասի թե ես ինչ անեմ :Tongue:  
ok?  :Ok:

----------


## Armeno

REAL!!!!   REAL !!!

----------


## BOBO

Ժող ավատարս լավնա? :Jpit:

----------


## _DEATH_

> Ժող ավատարս լավնա?


By Death  :Cool:

----------


## BOBO

> By Death


Ծափահարություններ Death-ին ա~,ա~,ա~
 :LOL:

----------


## Taurus

Տղեք Ռեալը պատրաստ ա խաղին?
Հա՞ հաստատ?
նայեք հա հետո չասեք թե չէին պատրաստվել, սենց ընենց, ուզում եմ ասել հոգեբանորեն պատրաստվեք որ կրվեն շատ չտխրեք:
Ինչու եմ այսպես ասում?, դե օսասունայի հետ խաղում թույլ տրված սխալները Բարսան չի ներում :Smile:

----------


## Armeno

Նայեք դուք չասեք գնացել էինք Մեսի-ի բանակի քեֆին,տղեքը խմած էին…  :Lol2:

----------


## BOBO

> Նայեք դուք չասեք գնացել էինք Մեսի-ի բանակի քեֆին,տղեքը խմած էին…


Կամ էլ Բոյանի վիպուսկնոյին :LOL:

----------


## Մանե

> Նայեք դուք չասեք գնացել էինք Մեսի-ի բանակի քեֆին,տղեքը խմած էին…


Երազելը վնաս չի :Tongue:

----------


## Armeno

Հիասթափությունը ավելի վնասա  :Smile: 



> Դեկտեմբերի 23-ին, ժամը 22.00-ից `ԱՅՐԵՆՔ «ՆՈՈՒ ԿԱՄՊԸ». ԱՌԱ՛Ջ ՄԱԴՐԻԴ


ԱՅՈՈՈՈՈ ԴԱՎՈ

----------


## Սերխիո

ինչպիսի հակաբարսելոնական շարժում :Shok: 
երևի սեց աժիոտաժ սկի Իսպանիայում չկա :Hands Up: 

բայց դե իմ խելքն ասա, լիկվիդներից խեղդված ինչով եմ տարվել :Fool: 

Բայց դե  փառքով հետ ենք գալու :Dance: 

Կործանե~լ Կատալոնական ակումբիկին  :Goblin:  :Goblin:

----------


## Armeno

> Կործանե~լ Կատալոնական ակումբիկին


Ուռա!!!!

----------


## GevSky

> Նայեք դուք չասեք գնացել էինք Մեսի-ի բանակի քեֆին,տղեքը խմած էին…






> Կամ էլ Բոյանի վիպուսկնոյին



Վերջում Ռեալի թաղումնա լինելու աչկիս :LOL:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Նայեք դուք չասեք գնացել էինք Մեսի-ի բանակի քեֆին,տղեքը խմած էին…





> Կամ էլ Բոյանի վիպուսկնոյին


Կամ էլ Պույոլի թոշակի անցնելուն :LOL:  Հ.Գ. լրիվ ժամանակն ա

Ավելացվել է 50 վայրկյան անց



> Վերջում Ռեալի թաղումնա լինելու աչկիս


Միայն բարսելոնից հետո :Tongue:

----------


## GevSky

Եղավ արքաներ ջան, մենք ել հասարակ կատալոնացիներ ենք, դա արդեն իսկ ասում է իրենը, ավելի լավ է լինել հասարակ կատալոնացի քան թե արքա մադրիդյան :Wink: 

Իսկ արքաները իրավունք չունեն պարտվելու նենց որ խայտառակ եք լինելու, եթե հասարակներե պարտվում են, ապա արքաները այդ դեպքում կործանվում են:

*ԱՌԱԱՋ ԲԱՐՍԱ!!!!!!*

----------


## Amaru

հարգելի կուլեներ, ինչու չէ, նաև մադրիդիստներ
մի կեղտոտեք մեր թեման
աաանկապ լեզվակռիվ ա գնում, չե՞ք նկատել
եկեք սպասենք խաղին, լա՞վ

*iHala Madrid!*  :Clapping:

----------


## GevSky

> հարգելի կուլեներ, ինչու չէ, նաև մադրիդիստներ
> մի կեղտոտեք մեր թեման
> աաանկապ լեզվակռիվ ա գնում, չե՞ք նկատել
> եկեք սպասենք խաղին, լա՞վ
> 
> *iHala Madrid!*



Ավելի խելամիտ է իմ կարծիքով :Smile: 
Մադրիդիստներ և կուլեսներ ինչել որ խոսենք միևնույն է խաղը ընթանալու է իր հունով կախված նրանից թե խաղը ինչպես կդասավորվի, և ով ավելի ուժեղ կգտնվի ԱՅԴ օրը, թե հոգեբանական, թե տեխնիկական, և թե ֆիզիկական առումներով :Wink:

----------


## Ambrosine

> BARCA - real >>>Հետաքրքիր >>>



Հետաքրքիրը հետաքրքիր ա, բայց սա ոչ միայն ապացուցում է Մեսիի` լավ ֆուտբոլիստ լինելը, այլ նաև այն, որ ինչքան էլ թշնամի թիմեր լինեն, միևնույն է`  հենց թշնամի թիմի ֆուտբոլիստների ու երկրպագուների հարգանքը Ռաուլի հանդեպ անսահման է :Wink:

----------


## Սերխիո

Հայտավորված են
դարպասապահներ` Կասիլյաս և Դուդեկ

պաշտպաններ` Պեպե , Ռամոս , Կանավարո , Մարսելո , Հայնցե և Միգել Տորես

կիսապաշտպաններ`Դիարրա,Գագո,Ռոբինյո ,Ռոբբեն  :Cool: ,Գուտի ,Բապտիստա և Սնեյդեր

հարձակվողներ `Ռաուլ, ՌՎՆ,Սավիոլա

չեն մասնակցելու ` Սալգադո , Սոլդադո,Կոդինա,Դրենտ ,Իգուաին,Մեցելդեր և Բալբոա 

Ի դեպ ` բոլորը մոռացել են Սավիոլային ,նա կարող է կարևոր ֆիգուր լինել վաղը  :Wink:

----------


## Սամվել

> Ի դեպ ` բոլորը մոռացել են Սավիոլային ,նա կարող է կարևոր ֆիգուր լինել վաղը


Վաղը Սավիոլան դուխա անելու գա ԲԱրսելոն  :Shok: 
Մնումա հետ էլ գնա  :LOL: 
Խոզի գլուխները ապահովված են  :Tongue: 
Էլ չասեմ որ էնքան կսուլեն վարի կգնա

----------


## REAL_ist

> Խոզի գլուխները ապահովված են 
> Էլ չասեմ որ էնքան կսուլեն վարի կգնա


ետքանը արդեն իրա գոլից կամ գոլերից հետո :LOL:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Վաղը Սավիոլան դուխա անելու գա ԲԱրսելոն 
> Մնումա հետ էլ գնա 
> Խոզի գլուխները ապահովված են 
> Էլ չասեմ որ էնքան կսուլեն վարի կգնա


խի ինքը ետ տղեն ա ,որ չգա ?, շատ էլ անունը ճագարիկ ա, բայց ետի իրա էքս կապտանռնագույն մականունն ա ,հիմա ինքը նոր կյանք ա մտել , գյուղից եկել ա քաղաք :LOL:

----------


## Սամվել

> խի ինքը ետ տղեն ա ,որ չգա ?, շատ էլ անունը ճագարիկ ա, բայց ետի իրա էքս կապտանռնագույն մականունն ա ,հիմա ինքը նոր կյանք ա մտել , գյուղից եկել ա քաղաք


Էտ Սավիոլան վոբշե ֆուտբոլիստ չի, միջինից ցածր թիմերին գոլ անող ֆուտբոլիստ ու էս քանի տարիա դա ապացուցումա, ամեն դեպքում ես կուզեմ վաղը խաղա որոհետև 98%ով համոզված եմ որ ոչինչ էլ չի կարա անի, ինքը էտքան չկա  :Blush:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Վաղը Սավիոլան դուխա անելու գա ԲԱրսելոն 
> Մնումա հետ էլ գնա 
> Խոզի գլուխները ապահովված են 
> Էլ չասեմ որ էնքան կսուլեն վարի կգնա


Մի ժամանակ էլ Ֆիգուի մասին էիք տենց խոսում: Բայց տղեն սաղ կատալոնիան վերացրեց :Tongue: 

Ավելացվել է 55 վայրկյան անց



> *գյուղից եկել ա քաղաք*


100%-անոց ճիշտ

----------


## Սամվել

> Մի ժամանակ էլ Ֆիգուի մասին էիք տենց խոսում: Բայց տղեն սաղ կատալոնիան վերացրեց


Ֆիգուի Մասին ես կյանքում տենց բան չէի ասի, ֆիգուն մեծ ֆուտբոլիստ ա/էր, իսկ Սավիոլան իրոք արժանի չէր ԲԱրսայի կազմում խաղա, ինքը իր շանսը ունեցավ անցած տարի բայց իրան չարդարացրեց  :Think:  ընդ որում Ռեալի կազմում էլ չի խաղում էլի  :Xeloq:

----------


## GevSky

> Հետաքրքիրը հետաքրքիր ա, բայց սա ոչ միայն ապացուցում է Մեսիի` լավ ֆուտբոլիստ լինելը, այլ նաև այն, որ ինչքան էլ թշնամի թիմեր լինեն, միևնույն է`  հենց թշնամի թիմի ֆուտբոլիստների ու երկրպագուների հարգանքը Ռաուլի հանդեպ անսահման է


Ես ուրիշ մտքով չէի հղումը դրել, դու ճիշտ ես Ռաուլի հարցով, ես ինքս ընդամենը 2 ֆուտբոլիստ եմ սիրում Ռեալում՝ որպես անհատականություն և կենդանի լեգենդ Ռաուլին և որպես տաղանդավոր ֆուտբոլիստ ում հանդեպ սիմպատիա ունեմ Բապտիստա, և ճիշտ 2 հոգիել որ բարսայում չեմ սիրում, մեկը Էզկիերոն չգիտեմ ինքը ինչ գորշ ունի ընդհանրապես Բարսայում :LOL:  Մյուսնել Ժորկերան՝ պահեստային դարպասապահ որ ինքը դրանել արժանի չի :LOL:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ֆիգուի Մասին ես կյանքում տենց բան չէի ասի, ֆիգուն մեծ ֆուտբոլիստ ա/էր, իսկ Սավիոլան իրոք արժանի չէր ԲԱրսայի կազմում խաղա, ինքը իր շանսը ունեցավ անցած տարի բայց իրան չարդարացրեց  ընդ որում Ռեալի կազմում էլ չի խաղում էլի


Նկատի չունեմ անձամբ քեզ: Նկատի ունեմ բարսելոնի երկրպագուներին ընդհանրապես: Լավ եմ հիշում, երբ ինձ մոտ թեկուզ մեր ծանոթներից  ոմանք թերահավատորեն էին մոտենում Ֆիգուին: Բայց արդյունքը տեսանք :Smile:

----------


## Armeno

Ֆսյո Բարսելոնան պարտվեց

----------


## Ambrosine

բարսելոնա - *Ռեալ Մադրիդ*
0 - *1*Շնորհավոր բոլոր Մադրիդիստներին :Hands Up: 
Բա որ ասում էինք, որ մեր Ռեալն ա կրելու? :Clapping: 
Ապրի մեր Ռեալը :Drinks: 
Հիմի ուրախ-ուրախ Նոր տարի կանենք

----------


## Sunun

*ԲՐԱՎՈ*

----------


## REAL_ist

Չեմպիոնը ապացուցեց իր առավելությունը :Tsamon:  հաստատուն քայլ դեպի հերթական չեմպիոնություն :Drinks:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Դեկտեմբերի 23–ին ժամը 22.00–ից սկսած՝ Թագավորական չափալախ, դիտե՛ք Արմենիա հառուստաընկերության ուղիղ եթերում */**by Optimist REAList/*


Դե ինչ.  :King:  բարսելոնին  :Acute: 
Բայց 36-րդ րոպեից մարզադաշտում տիրող վիճակը վերջն էր :Tongue:

----------


## REAL_ist

հզոր պաշտպանություն էր, կամել Բարսանա ոչնչացել :Think: 
Աստղ ջան լավա մեջբերիր ստորագրությունս, անմահացրիր :LOL:

----------


## Սերխիո

կարող էինք նաև ստիպել ծափահարել :Think: 

բայց դե `ՇՆՈՐՀԱՎՈՐ

----------


## Ambrosine

> հզոր պաշտպանություն էր, կամել Բարսանա ոչնչացել


Ճիշտը էն ա, որ մեր թիմը և լավ հարձակվողական ֆուտբոլ ա խաղում, և շատ հաջող պաշտպանվում ա :Hands Up: 




> Աստղ ջան լավա մեջբերիր ստորագրությունս, անմահացրիր


Էս ձևի ստորագրությունները անմահացնել ա պետք :Smile:

----------


## Սամվել

Ռեալը գերազանցեց արագությամբ, ու նյարդերով, խփեղ գեղեցիկ գոլ շնորվարում եմ ձեզ

Սպասենք պատասխան խաղին

Հ.Գ. Մրցավարը շատ էի դաժան ֆուտբոլի կողմնակից, բայց ինչ արած  :Xeloq:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Ռեալը գերազանցեց արագությամբ, ու նյարդերով, խփեղ գեղեցիկ գոլ շնորվարում եմ ձեզ
> 
> Սպասենք պատասխան խաղին
> 
> Հ.Գ. Մրցավարը շատ էի դաժան ֆուտբոլի կողմնակից, բայց ինչ արած


Շնորհակալություն

----------


## Արամ

> Ռեալը գերազանցեց արագությամբ, ու նյարդերով, խփեղ գեղեցիկ գոլ շնորվարում եմ ձեզ
> 
> Սպասենք պատասխան խաղին
> 
> Հ.Գ. Մրցավարը շատ էի դաժան ֆուտբոլի կողմնակից, բայց ինչ արած


Իսկականից, քոռա! ետ մրցավարը: :Angry2:  :Sad:  Բայց շնորհավորում եմ ռեալիստներին:

----------


## Նորմարդ

Բարսելոնը լավ նվեր արեց Մադրիդիստներին Սուրբ ծնունդից ու Ամանորից առաջ  :Tongue:

----------


## Ուրվական

> Ռեալը գերազանցեց արագությամբ, ու նյարդերով, խփեղ գեղեցիկ գոլ շնորվարում եմ ձեզ


Շնորհակալ եմ, թանկագին Սամվել :LOL: :
Հիմա ասում ես շնորհավոր, բայց սրտիցդ արյուն ա գնում, չէ՞:
 :LOL:

----------


## REAL_ist

մերսի շնորհավորանքների համար
Ռեալը ինքը իրան ու մեզ նվեր արեց, Բարսան կապ չունի ստեղ

----------


## Սերխիո

> Բարսելոնը լավ նվեր արեց Մադրիդիստներին Սուրբ ծնունդից ու Ամանորից առաջ


մենք չենք սպասում,որ տան ,մենք վերցնում ենք մեր հասանելիքը ...

----------


## salatik

Պետրոս ջան, նայեցի խաղը ու եկա մի եզրակացության: Հիմա Ռեալը Իսպանիայի ամենաուժեղ թիմնա: Բարսելոնը շատ վատ խաղաց, չգիտեմ ինչի հետ էր կապված իրանց վատ խաղը, երևի , որ Մեսսին ու Անրին չկային: 
Անրիին շատ եմ սիրում , Ֆրանիսայի պահով  :Hands Up: 
Մեկ էլ մի բան էլ ասեմ, մրցավարը շատ վատն էր, իմ օբյեկտիվ կարծիքնա:

Շնորհավոր Ռեալի բոլոր երկրպագուներին, Նոր տարվա նվերի համար  :Tongue: 

Չեմպիոնների լիգայում Ռոմային շատ լուրջ մրցակիցությունա սպասվում:

----------


## Selene

Երեկ կյանքումս առաջին անգամ ֆուտբոլային խաղ եմ նայել, որն աշխարհի առաջնության հանդիպումներից չէր :Blush:  Ֆուտբոլից շաաատ քիչ բան եմ հասկանում, բայց սրտանց ուզում էի, որ Ռեալը հաղթեր, ընդ որում ցանկությունս ի հայտ եկավ խաղի առաջին րոպեին հենց, բայց պատճառը չեմ ասի :Tongue: 
Ինձ Բարսելոնայի խաղն էլ դուր եկավ, բայց վերջում, երբ արդեն շատ ուշ էր :Wink: 
Մի խոսքով՝ շնորհավորում եմ բոլոր Մադրիդիստներին :Smile:

----------


## Սամվել

> Շնորհակալ եմ, թանկագին Սամվել:
> Հիմա ասում ես շնորհավոր, բայց սրտիցդ արյուն ա գնում, չէ՞:


ՀԱ դե ցանկացած թիմի երկրպագու էլ իրա թիմի պարտությունից հետո իրան լավ չի զգում, բյաց դե չէի ասի որ սրտիցս արյունա կաթում, պատասխան խաղը դեմնա  :Cool:

----------


## Սերխիո

Շնորհակալություն ,աղջիկնե'ր :Love: 

Պեպեն 30 միլիոնի 25 միլիոնը երեկ հետ բերեց :Tongue: 

Բապտիստան ,կամ ինչպես ասում են նրան *Բեստիա* բեստ գոլի հղինակ դարձավ :Hands Up:  ,իսկ հակահարձակման ժամանակ անկրկնելի էր ,հաճույք էի ստանում երբ Յայան ու մյուսները թևից կախվում էին ,բայց էլի չէին կասեցնում :

Ռոբինոյոն Պույոլի երազում երեկ այցելել է հավանաբար :

ՌՎՆ-ին միայն պասի համար իմ կողմից ` նիզկիհ պոկլոն :Ok: 

հիմա ասեմ գոտիների  մասին:
*Ռամոս--Պեպե--Կանն-Հայնցե*անկրկնելի էր ,Շուստերը իմ նման էր մտածել ,հաջողությունը կայանում էր նրանում ,որ դաշտում `ըստ էության 4-ն էլ կենտրոնական պաշտպան էին :

կիսապաշտպանությունը շատ ներդաշնակ էր : Դիարրան ու Բեստիան  միմյանց լրացնում էին ,իսկ Սնեյդերը օգնում էր կառուցողական խաղում ,թեև նրան հիմնական գործը` ստանդարտները արդյունավետ չէր :

Հարձակումը լավ չէր ,քանի որ շատ էր օգնում կենտրոնում ,իսկ դա երեկվա մարտավարության մի մասն էր կազմում :Wink:

----------


## Սամվել

> կիսապաշտպանությունը շատ ներդաշնակ էր : Դիարրան ու Բեստիան միմյանց լրացնում էին ,իսկ Սնեյդերը օգնում էր կառուցողական խաղում ,թեև նրան հիմնական գործը` ստանդարտները արդյունավետ չէր :
> Հարձակումը լավ չէր ,քանի որ շատ էր օգնում կենտրոնում ,իսկ դա երեկվա մարտավարության մի մասն էին կազմում


Թույլ տուր չհամաձայնվեմ։
ՆԱխ Սնեյդերը իմ գնահատմամբ անենավատն էր երեկ Ռեալի կազմում։
Երկրորդը Ռեալի հարձակումմը իրոք շատ լավ խաղաց։ Ի տարբերություն մեր ֆուտբոլիստների իրանք հարձակման ժամանակ անընդհատ բացվում էին ու պաշտպաններին հետները տանելով լիքը ազատ տարածքներ ստեղծում։
Չգիտեմ նկատեցիք թե չէ բայց Ռեալի գրոհի ժամանակ 3 հոգի վազում էին ամենաառաջին գծով ու պաշտպանները չէին իմանում ինչ անեն։ Հենց դա էր իմ գնահատման հաղթանակի գրավականը։
ԻՆչևէ  :Sad:

----------


## Սերխիո

Դե ես հարձակման վատ լինելը կապում եմ բազմաթիվ պահերի չիրականացման հետ ,դա  է նրանց հիմնական պարտականությունը ,իսկ  քո ասածը մի քիչ այլ բան է , դա ստրատեգիան էր ,բայց դե քո նշածն  էլ կարևոր գործ էր թիմի համար :օրինակ` Ռոբինյոն շատ էր ուշադրություն գրավում ,իսկ ՌՎՆ-ի կիլլեր համբավը արդեն ստիպում էր 2 հոգանոց ուշադրություն :

----------


## BOBO

Շնորհավորում եմ բոլորիս: :Hands Up:  Երեկ Բարսելոնը իհարկե լավագույնը չէր :Cool:

----------


## Սերխիո

Եկա , Տեսա , Հաղթեցի

----------


## Ambrosine

Շնորհակալություն բոլոր շնորհավորանքների համար :Love: 
Սա բարսելոնի կողմից ամանորյա նվեր չէր Ռեալին ու մեզ, այլ Ռեալի նվերն էր բարսելոնին ու իրա երկրպագուներին, որ ընդամենը 0-1 կրեց :Ok: 
Իսկ ընդհանրապես շատ լավ զգացողություն էր, երբ տանը կողքիս նստածներից միայն մեկն էր իմ կողմից, մյուսները մինչև գոլը շատ աշխույժ էին, իսկ այնուհետև դերերով փոխվեցինք :Crazy:

----------


## Lapterik

Ոչ Բարսայի խաղին եմմ ծանոթ, ոչ էլ Ռեալի, չնայած իրանց էլ կարգին չգիտեմ, խաղը չեմ նայել, բայց մենակ նրա համար, որ ԲԱրսան կրվեց, նենց լավ ա... :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ոչ Բարսայի խաղին եմմ ծանոթ, ոչ էլ Ռեալի, չնայած իրանց էլ կարգին չգիտեմ, խաղը չեմ նայել, բայց մենակ նրա համար, որ ԲԱրսան կրվեց, նենց լավ ա...
> Հ.Գ. Փորձվեք գրառումս ջնջել եք:


Բայց շատ հետաքրքրեց, թե այդ դեպքում ինչու եք ուրախ, որ բարսելոնը կրվել ա? :Think:

----------


## Lapterik

> Բայց շատ հետաքրքրեց, թե այդ դեպքում ինչու եք ուրախ, որ բարսելոնը կրվել ա?


Խիստ անձնական պատճառներով:

----------


## GevSky

Մեկ Ռեալն է հաղթում մեկ Բարսան իսկ դա կյանքում ցույց չի տվել թե ընդհանրապես որ թիմն է ուժեղ, այլ միայն տվյալ խաղում, այնպես որ *ԲԱՐՍԱ!!!ԲԱՐՍԱ!!!ԲԱՐՍԱ!!!*

----------


## Սերխիո

մի հատ նմանատիպ նկար դրել էի ,հիշում եք ?
 մարգարե եմ  :Tongue: 
կարելի է կլասիկոի մասին խոսաքցությունները վերջացնել ,խաղ էր էլի ,պրծավ-գնաց :Smile:

----------


## Armeno

> մի հատ նմանատիպ նկար դրել էի ,հիշում եք ?
> մարգարե եմ
> կարելի է կլասիկոի մասին խոսաքցությունները վերջացնել ,խաղ էր էլի ,պրծավ-գնաց


Համաձայն  եմ, ես արդեն ավատարս փոխել եմ

----------


## Cesare

*Շնորհավուրում եմ Արքայական ակումբի բոլոր երկրպագուներին :*  :Smile: 

*Hala Madrid .*  :Wink:

----------


## Amourchik

շնորհավորում եմ ՌԵԱԼԻ հախթանակը և ցանկանում որ այս ակումբը դեռ շատ ուրախացնի իր բոլոր երկրպագուներին:ՈՒզում եմ իմանալ կան արդյոք այս ակումբում Սերխիո Ռամոսի սիրահարներ թե ոչ

----------


## Tigran Adunts

Ես ոչ մի ֆուտբոլիստի էլ չեմ սիրում  :LOL: 
Բայց Ռամոսի խաղը սիրում եմ, լավա խաղում  :Hands Up:

----------


## BOBO

Կանավարո ֆորէվա :Hands Up:  :Jpit:

----------


## Amourchik

Դե եթե ֆուտբոլ չսիրող մարդա ասում որ լավա խաղում ութեմն լավա խաղում ու շատ լավանա

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց
Իրոք Կանավարոն լավն է բայց Ռամոսին չի հասնի և իզու չէ որ ռամոն կալդերոը մի փաստաթուղթ է ստորագրել որտեղ ասվում է որ եթե նա բաց թողնի Ռամոսին ապա նրա առժեքը կլինի 150միլիոն եվրո

----------


## Հենո

Բա ոնց ախպեր ջան…
Ռամոսին շատերն են սիրում…

----------


## Amourchik

ԵՏդեպքում համաձայն չեք արդյոք որ նա եթե ոչ լավագույնը ապա լավագույններից մեկն է աշխարհում իսկ ինչն է պատճառը որ Ռամոսին եք սիրում

----------


## Սերխիո

> ԵՏդեպքում համաձայն չեք արդյոք որ նա եթե ոչ լավագույնը ապա լավագույններից մեկն է աշխարհում իսկ ինչն է պատճառը որ Ռամոսին եք սիրում


*Նվիրվածության* , պայքարի , պաշտպանի համեմատ լավ տեխնիկայի... նաև կարևոր գոլերի `հիշենք անցած տարվա նոու կամպի գոլը,վալենսիայի հետի Բեռտնաբեուի գոլը ,Սևիլիային խփած գոլը ...

----------


## Արամ

Շատ ծանրա ընդունել պարտութունը, բայց ինչը ճիշտա ճշտա ռեալը լավ խաղաց, բայց ետ մրցավարը....

----------


## Amourchik

Ոչ ոք չի կարող ասել որ այս հաղթանակով ՌԵԱԼը արդեն չեմպիոն է դարձել, պետք է սպասել և տեսնել թե ինչպես կզարգանան հետագա իրադարցությունները

----------


## Սերխիո

Հնարավոր է, որ նրանք խաղան մեկ թիմում  , զուգահեռ եզրերով :Smile: 
բայց չեմ սիրում ետ թիթիզին :Bad:

----------


## Ambrosine

> շնորհավորում եմ ՌԵԱԼԻ հախթանակը և ցանկանում որ այս ակումբը դեռ շատ ուրախացնի իր բոլոր երկրպագուներին:ՈՒզում եմ իմանալ կան արդյոք այս ակումբում Սերխիո Ռամոսի սիրահարներ թե ոչ


Քիչ ա լինում, որ պաշտպանների սիրահարներ են լինում, բացառություն էր Կարլոսը, հիմա նաև Ռամոսը :Smile:  Եթե Ռեալի կազմը չեմ պատկերացնում առանց Ռաուլի, ապա պաշտպանությունը չեմ պատկերացնում առանց Ռամոսի :Hands Up: 

Հ.Գ. մի մադրիդիստ էլ ավելացավ :Crazy:

----------


## Barça

> Հնարավոր է, որ նրանք խաղան մեկ թիմում , զուգահեռ եզրերով
> բայց չեմ սիրում ետ թիթիզին


իմ կարծիքով իրա գործակալի ասածը ուղղակի Բարսի ղեկավարներին զգաստացնելու համար ա եղել ու ոչ ավելին,
մինիմում պետքա հիմար լինեն որ նման ֆուտբոլիստին տան հակառակորդ թիմին.
մի տարի առաջ Լիոնն էր ուզում իրան առներ բայց չստացվեց, էս անգամ պետքա վերջնական էս հարցը լուծվի.

----------


## Ambrosine

> Հնարավոր է, որ նրանք խաղան մեկ թիմում  , զուգահեռ եզրերով
> բայց չեմ սիրում ետ թիթիզին


Վաաաաաաաայ, ուրեմն մենակ ես չեմ, որ իրանից << :Bad: >>




> իմ կարծիքով իրա գործակալի ասածը ուղղակի Բարսի ղեկավարներին զգաստացնելու համար ա եղել ու ոչ ավելին,
> մինիմում պետքա հիմար լինեն որ նման ֆուտբոլիստին տան հակառակորդ թիմին.
> մի տարի առաջ Լիոնն էր ուզում իրան առներ բայց չստացվեց, էս անգամ պետքա վերջնական էս հարցը լուծվի.


Չնեղանաք բարսայի երկրպագուներ, բայց էս <<_թիթիզը_>>/հեղինակային իրավունքները պատկանում են ՊèTrօ$-ին/
էնքան էլ լավը չի: Կրկիչը ավելի լավն ա :Yes:

----------


## Barça

ու ինչովա ինքը թիթիզ?

----------


## Սամվել

> Չնեղանաք բարսայի երկրպագուներ, բայց էս <<_թիթիզը_>>/հեղինակային իրավունքները պատկանում են ՊèTrօ$-ին/
> էնքան էլ լավը չի: Կրկիչը ավելի լավն ա


Աստղ ջան ոչ բոլորն են ֆուտբոլիստի մասին կարծիք կազմում սիրուն աչքեր վրա հիմնվելով։ Մարդ կա խաղնա գնահատում  :Wink:  :LOL: 

Ավելացվել է 47 վայրկյան անց



> ու ինչովա ինքը թիթիզ?


Հա էլի, Գուտիի ու Բեկսի թիմի երկրպագուները գոնե չասեն  :Jpit:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Աստղ ջան ոչ բոլորն են ֆուտբոլիստի մասին կարծիք կազմում սիրուն աչքեր վրա հիմնվելով։ Մարդ կա խաղնա գնահատում


 :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL: 
Հումորդ լավն էր, բայց ես նկատի չունեի սիրուն աչքերը :Crazy:  Ուղղակի Կրկիչի ՕԳԳ-ն անհամեմատ բարձր ա ու ավելի լավ ա խաղում

----------


## Սերխիո

> ու ինչովա ինքը թիթիզ?


Դա իմ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքն ա : Չեմ սիրում երբ ամեն լակոտ-լուկուտ  իրենց արդեն համաշխարհային աստղ է  զգում ,ու իրա մոտ նկատվում ա ետ <<աստղային հիվանդության>> տենդենսը :Թեև չեմ գնահատում մեսսի տաղանդը,բայց պետք է ասեմ ,որ նրա մոտ ես չտեսա նման մեծամտություն , ու հավանաբար դա էր ,որ նրան հնարավորություն տվեց կատարելագործվելու :

Իսկ Գուտին ու Բեքսը հեչ կապ չունեն  ստե ,նրանք վաստակել են իրենց թիթիզությունը , իրանց անունը ստե  մեջբերելը հաստատ տեղին չի :

----------


## Սամվել

> Դա իմ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքն ա : Չեմ սիրում երբ ամեն լակոտ-լուկուտ  իրենց արդեն համաշխարհային աստղ է  զգում ,ու իրա մոտ նկատվում ա ետ <<աստղային հիվանդության>> տենդենսը :Թեև չեմ գնահատում մեսսի տաղանդը,բայց պետք է ասեմ ,որ նրա մոտ ես չտեսա նման մեծամտություն , ու հավանաբար դա էր ,որ նրան հնարավորություն տվեց կատարելագործվելու :
> 
> Իսկ Գուտին ու Բեքսը հեչ կապ չունեն  ստե ,նրանք վաստակել են իրենց թիթիզությունը , իրանց անունը ստե  մեջբերելը հաստատ տեղին չի :


Իմ ու քո թիթիզության մասին պատկերացումները ահագին տարբեր են  :Ok:  Չնայած ես չեմ նկատել Դոս Սանտոսի մոտ մեծամտություն  :Dntknw:

----------


## Barça

ես կառաջարկեյի թեման չշարունակել, նախ թեման չի վերաբերվում Ջովանիին, երկրորդն էլ անիմաստ բան կստացվի, մեկա ոչ մեկ իրա կարծիքից հետ չի կանգնի.

----------


## Սերխիո

Մեր ֆուտբոլային պատկերացումներն ավելի տարբեր են :Smile:

----------


## Amourchik

չէի ասի թե համաձայան եմ այն մտքի հետ որ Կրկիչը այսպես ասած «թիթիզ»ա բայց ես կխնդրեի այստեղ Գուտիին չխառնել քանի որ բոլորովին համաձայն չեմ այն մտքի հետ որ Գուտին «թիթիզ»ա ավելին՝ ես գտնում եմ որ այս պահի դրությամբ ՌԵԱԼՈՒՄ «թիթիզ» ֆուտբոլիստներ չկան :Wink:

----------


## Սամվել

> չէի ասի թե համաձայան եմ այն մտքի հետ որ Կրկիչը այսպես ասած «թիթիզ»ա բայց ես կխնդրեի այստեղ Գուտիին չխառնել քանի որ բոլորովին համաձայն չեմ այն մտքի հետ որ Գուտին «թիթիզ»ա ավելին՝ ես գտնում եմ որ այս պահի դրությամբ ՌԵԱԼՈՒՄ «թիթիզ» ֆուտբոլիստներ չկան


Ակամային հարցա առաջանում, թիթիզ ասելով ի՞նչ եք հասկանում։

Հ.Գ. խոսքտ Դոս Սանտոսի մասին էր  :Wink:

----------


## Սերխիո

Սամո, թիթիզ ասելով ես հասկանում եմ ,մարդ որը ետքան չկա ,ինչքան ուզում ա իրան ցույց տա ,համել ստե բառեր չենք ստաուգաբանում  :Wink: թեման փակում ենք ,եթե պետք է այլ բաժնում:

Հ.Գ.
Նկարներ կլասիկոյից :Smile:

----------


## Սերխիո

Կաննավաորո-ռոնալդինյո նկարը դզեց ինձ :LOL:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Կաննավաորո-ռոնալդինյո նկարը դզեց ինձ


Ես էլ խաղի ժամանակ, որ տեսա......... :Viannen 09:

----------


## Amourchik

Ինձ նույնպես այդ պահը շատ դուր եկավ քանի որ շատ եմ սիրում նման պահեր անկեղծ ասած :Hands Up:

----------


## Սերխիո

ֆանտաստիկ է այն :Love:

----------


## Davo'o

> Կաննավաորո-ռոնալդինյո նկարը դզեց ինձ




Իզուր թող կռիվ չանեն, երկուսի ժամանակն էլ անցել է, հիմա Կական  է համար մեկը:  :Smile:

----------


## Armenie En Force

:Tongue:  :Tongue:  ահա չեմպիոնների լիգայի հաղթողը  << REAL MADRID >>  :Tongue:  :Tongue:

----------


## PygmaliOn

Կոպա
52-րդ րոպեն է գնում
Real Madrid	1:0	Alicante
Ռոբեն  31

----------


## PygmaliOn

Ռեալ       2:1      Ալիկանտե
Ռոբեն                   Borja 64
Գուտի 90

----------


## Սերխիո

R. MADRID 2- 1 ALICANTE 
Robben 31'   
  Borja 63' 
Guti 92'   
 կրինք :Smile:  *ՀԱԼԱ*լա  *ՄԱԴՐԻԴ*
անցանք գավաթի մյուս փուլը... սպասում ենք հաջորդ զոհին ,մատաղելու ենք  էս անգամ

----------


## Սամվել

> R. MADRID 2- 1 ALICANTE 
> Robben 31'   
>   Borja 63' 
> Guti 92'   
>  կրինք *ՀԱԼԱ*լա  *ՄԱԴՐԻԴ*
> անցանք գավաթի մյուս փուլը... սպասում ենք հաջորդ զոհին ,մատաղելու ենք  էս անգամ


Բայց 2 խաղով չի՞ որոշվում  :Think:

----------


## PygmaliOn

Դեկտեմբերի 19-ին արդեն մի անգամ խաղացել են.
Alicante	1:1	Real Madrid
Borja (pen)	61'
Javier Balboa   90'

----------


## Amourchik

Դե լավն ենք էլի ինչ ուզում եք ասեք ՌԵԱԼԸ համար 1 նա աշխարհում :Hands Up: 
Առաջ ՌԵԱԼ դու միշտ ամենալավն ես եղել ու կլինես :Tongue:

----------


## REAL_ist

Real Madrid 2-0 Zaragosa
RVN
Robinho

 :Cool: 
Կասիլյասը թագավոր տղայա :King:

----------


## Սամվել

> Real Madrid 2-0 Zaragosa
> RVN
> Robinho
> 
> 
> Կասիլյասը թագավոր տղայա


Խաղը չեմ նայել, բայց ասում են Կասիլիասը հրաշքներա արել իրա երկաթյա եղբայրների հետ  :Smile: 
համենայն դեպքս Շնորհավորում եմ ձեզ  :Wink:  որ տենց լավ դրապասապահ ունեք

----------


## Լեո

Ես երդվյալ բարսելոնիստ եմ, բայց սկսել եմ հարգել Ռեալին, լավ համառ թիմ ա :Hands Up: 

Շնորհավորում եմ հաղթանակի կապակցությամբ

----------


## Amourchik

չեմ ուզում որ թվա թե թերագնահատում եմ մյուս թիմերի դարպասապահներին բայց կարծում եմ այսօրվա դրությամբ ԿԱՍԻԼՅԱՍԻՑ լավ դարպասապահ չկա եթե որևիցե մեկը խաղը նայելա երեկ դրանում ևս մեկ անգամ համոզվելա դե իհարկե ուզում եմ ասեմ որ իհարկե երեկ մեր պաշտպանությունը չփայլեց բայց մի քանի դրվագներում նրանք արժանի էին մեծարանքի :Hands Up:  :Tongue:

----------


## Armeno

Շնորհավորում եմ բոլորին,

----------


## Amaru

Ռուդիկը ապրիիի  :Smile:  Շնորհավոր. տղերք… ու աղջկեք))  :Smile:

----------


## Սամվել

> չեմ ուզում որ թվա թե թերագնահատում եմ մյուս թիմերի դարպասապահներին բայց կարծում եմ այսօրվա դրությամբ ԿԱՍԻԼՅԱՍԻՑ լավ դարպասապահ չկա եթե որևիցե մեկը խաղը նայելա երեկ դրանում ևս մեկ անգամ համոզվելա դե իհարկե ուզում եմ ասեմ որ իհարկե երեկ մեր պաշտպանությունը չփայլեց բայց մի քանի դրվագներում նրանք արժանի էին մեծարանքի


ձեր շտանգեքի պես շտանգեք էլ չկան, սար պես կանգնած են  :Hands Up: 

Ամեն դեպքում շնորհավոր։ :Wink:

----------


## Cesare

> չեմ ուզում որ թվա թե թերագնահատում եմ մյուս թիմերի դարպասապահներին բայց կարծում եմ այսօրվա դրությամբ ԿԱՍԻԼՅԱՍԻՑ լավ դարպասապահ չկա եթե որևիցե մեկը խաղը նայելա երեկ դրանում ևս մեկ անգամ համոզվելա դե իհարկե ուզում եմ ասեմ որ իհարկե երեկ մեր պաշտպանությունը չփայլեց բայց մի քանի դրվագներում նրանք արժանի էին մեծարանքի


*Կասիլիասին հալալա, չնայախ մի-երկու տեղ ել ինքը սխալվեց :

Բայց պաշտպանությունը :
Ետքան սխալ մերոնք եսքան վախտ հլը չեին արել :
Ինչ ճիշտ ա ճիշտ ա :
Ռեալը տարավ արդեն որերորդ հավայի հաղթանակը :*

----------


## Աբելյան

Մարսելոն ինչքան համը հանեց... Մեկ էլ Շուստերը իզուր ա Գուտիին զամենների մեջ պահում:

----------


## Սերխիո

Թող բոլորը իմանան, որ <<Սատանի մայլում քյանդրբազ>> չեն խաղում : :Smile: 
Հայնցեի վնասվածքը պաշտպանության հերն անիծեց ,քանի որ ծրագրած սխեմայից շեղվեցին, դրանից էլ աջ եզրում հարձակման  թույլ լինելը ,քանի որ  *Սերխիո* Ռամոսը եկավ կենտրոն ,որտեղ այդքան էլ հզոր չէ , ինչպես եզրում :
սա ուսուցողական խաղ էր բոլոր այն ակումբների համար ,ովքեր ուզում են չեմպիոն դառնալ ,քանի որ այս խաղերն են հաջողություն ապահովում ,ոչ թե 15 խաղ գլխապատառ խաղալով ուժասպառ լինելը :

Իկերը նորմալ էր խաղում  ,այդքան գովել պետք չի ,անում էր իր գործը:

----------


## Ambrosine

Չեմ ասում շատ լավ խաղաց, բայց շատ վատ էլ չխաղաց: Հաղթանակն էլ պատահական չէր: Կազմը լավագույնը չէր  :Nea: , բայց եթե էդ կազմով հաղթեցինք, ուրեմն......... :Hands Up:

----------


## Amourchik

Պետք է ընդունել որ իմ սպասվածից դժվար խաղ ստացվեց բայց հաղթանակը հաղթանակ է:Ռեալը նրանով է մեծ ակումբ որ 75 րոպե կարող է չերևալ խաղի ընթացքում բայց մի հատ վտանգավոր պահը գրանցել իր օգտին ավելորդ ուժերը չմատնելով հաղթանակի հասնել : :Ok:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Գավաթի 1/8

Մալիորկա 2:1 Ռեալ
	Oscar Trejo 	24  |||||| 25 	Gonzalo Higuain 	
	Juan Fernando Arango 	50

----------


## GevSky

> Պետք է ընդունել որ իմ սպասվածից դժվար խաղ ստացվեց բայց հաղթանակը հաղթանակ է:Ռեալը նրանով է մեծ ակումբ որ 75 րոպե կարող է չերևալ խաղի ընթացքում բայց մի հատ վտանգավոր պահը գրանցել իր օգտին ավելորդ ուժերը չմատնելով հաղթանակի հասնել :


Դրա մեծ լինելը ո՞րն է, ֆուտբոլը գեղեցիկ խաղ է, ոչ թե միավորների ձգտում, այնպես որ օբյեկտիվորեն և տրամաբանորեն Սարագոսան միանշանակ արժանի էր հաղթանակի!!!

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց



> Գավաթի 1/8
> 
> Մալիորկա 2:1 Ռեալ
> 	Oscar Trejo 	24  |||||| 25 	Gonzalo Higuain 	
> 	Juan Fernando Arango 	50



Սրտանց ուզում եմ որ Ռալը դուրս չմնա գավաթի խաղարկությունից, Մայորկաին շատ եմ սիրում, բայց մեկա ուզում եմ Ռեալը պատասխան խաղում հաղթի:

----------


## Taurus

> Սրտանց ուզում եմ որ Ռալը դուրս չմնա գավաթի խաղարկությունից, Մայորկաին շատ եմ սիրում, բայց մեկա ուզում եմ Ռեալը պատասխան խաղում հաղթի:


Ոնց եմ քեզ հասկանում

----------


## Աբելյան

Իգուաինի գոլը շատ լավն էր
Ռեալը չեմ կարծում չի անցնի: Սեփական հարկի տակ դժվար թե Մալյորկային չկարենա 2 գնդակի տարբերությամբ կրի:

----------


## Սերխիո

Ռեալի համար գավաթ ուղղակի խաղային պրակտիկայի ապահովում է պահեստային խաղացողների համար:Իսկ գավաթը թող փարձեն հաղթել Բարսելոնը, Սևիլիան ,Վալենսիան ,քանի որ Լա Լիգայից հույսներ կտրել են:

----------


## Լեո

Չգիտեմ, կհավատաք, թե չէ, բայց ասեմ, որ երազ եմ տեսել, էսօր Ռեալը չի հաղթելու: Լավագույն դեպքում ոչ-ոքի:

Եթե երազս կատարվեց.... չմոռանաք ինձ:

----------


## Նորմարդ

> Բոլորիս շնորհավորում եմ Բարսայի երեկվա գեղեցիկ հաղթանակի կապակցությամբ (4-0):
> 
> 
> Չգիտեմ, կհավատաք, թե չէ, բայց ասեմ, որ երազ եմ տեսել, էսօր Ռեալը չի հաղթելու: Լավագույն դեպքում ոչ-ոքի:
> 
> Եթե երազս կատարվեց.... չմոռանաք ինձ:


Աշքիս երազդ իրականանում ա, (թու թու թու)
Ըտենց երազներ շուտ շուտ տես էլի :Smile:

----------


## BOBO

Ոնց որ չէ :Jpit:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Աշքիս երազդ իրականանում ա, (թու թու թու)
> Ըտենց երազներ շուտ շուտ տես էլի


համարյա թե լինում էր,բայց դե երազը երազ է :Wink:

----------


## Նորմարդ

> համարյա թե լինում էր,բայց դե երազը երազ է


Կասիլիասը չլիներ Ռեալի դարպասում կպնդեի, թե ամեն ինչ առջևում է  :Smile: 
Կարևորը տեսանք Ռեալի խաղը :Bad:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Կասիլիասը չլիներ Ռեալի դարպասում կպնդեի, թե ամեն ինչ առջևում է 
> Կարևորը տեսանք Ռեալի խաղը


Կասիլյասը ինչ արեց?
ամեն ինչով գերազանցեցին, 2 անգամ կես մետրից չխփին մերոնք, մի անգամել շտանգին, հանգիստ խաղեր, սենց խաղերը սենց էլ պետքա կրել

----------


## Սերխիո

> Կասիլիասը չլիներ Ռեալի դարպասում կպնդեի, թե ամեն ինչ առջևում է 
> Կարևորը տեսանք Ռեալի խաղը


Չեմ ուզում օֆֆտոպի վերածենք ,բայց դե 0-2 :Wink:

----------


## Նորմարդ

> Չեմ ուզում օֆֆտոպի վերածենք ,բայց դե 0-2


Էս էլ չեմ ցանկանում օֆֆտոպի վերածել, բաըց դե 0:1 կամ 0:2 ինչ տարբերություն  :Smile:

----------


## Սերխիո

Քանի ՌԵԱԼՈՒՄ  է աշխարհի լավագույն գոլահարը ,մեր փողոցում միշտ գարուն է լինելու  :Hands Up: 
Շնորհավոր ևս մեկ դասական հաղթանակի համար :Tongue:

----------


## Լեո

Չէ, ինձնից Նոստրադամուս դուրս չեկավ :Sad: 

Բայց Լևանտեի տղերքին հալալ էր, հավասար խաղ ցույց տվեցին, ուղղակի խաղավերջում բախտ տղերքից երես թեքեց: Բայց էտ ոչինչ չի նշանակում, մենք հո լավ գիտենք թիմը որն ա :Ok:

----------


## Նորմարդ

> Ռեալի համար գավաթ ուղղակի խաղային պրակտիկայի ապահովում է պահեստային խաղացողների համար:Իսկ գավաթը թող փարձեն հաղթել Բարսելոնը, Սևիլիան ,Վալենսիան ,քանի որ Լա Լիգայից հույսներ կտրել են:


Այն թիմը, որը ինչ որ 7 միավորի համար հույսը կտրում է չեմպիոնությունից մրցաշարի մեջտեղներում ճիշտ ես արժանի չի չեմպիոնի կոչմանը, բայց իմ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքով Բարսելոնի մոտ հույսը կտրած վիճակ չի :Smile:

----------


## Barça

տղեք ջան էկեք մի մոռացեք թե Ռեալը ինչ վիճակում էր անցյալ տարի առաջնության միջնամասում.
նենց որ ամեն ինչել կարա լինի .

----------


## Սերխիո

> Այն թիմը, որը ինչ որ 7 միավորի համար հույսը կտրում է չեմպիոնությունից մրցաշարի մեջտեղներում ճիշտ ես արժանի չի չեմպիոնի կոչմանը, բայց իմ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքով Բարսելոնի մոտ հույսը կտրած վիճակ չի


Ես չեմ սիրում Բարսելոնին, բայց դե չեմ էլ կասկածում նրա ամբիցիաների վրա ,ուղղակի հիմա ավելի շատ ՌԵԱԼԻՑ է կախված ամեն ինչ ,ոչ թե Բարսելոնից ,իսկ Վալենսիան ու Սևիլիան հաստատ հույս չունեն ,ապացույցը 2-ի պարտությունն էր վերջի տուրում

----------


## Սերխիո

դրվագներ...

----------


## Սերխիո

մի հատ _տապոռ_ հենակետային ունեինք ժամանակին , հիշում եք ?

----------


## Taurus

Real M. 0- 1 Mallorka
83'   A. Ibagaza

----------


## REAL_ist

գոլային պահեր
Ռեալ 50–1 Մալյորկա :Angry2:  :Shok: 
ետքան չխփել կլնի որ մերոնք չխփին :Shok:

----------


## Սերխիո

հազիվ մի հատ ավելորդ վեշից պրծանք :Hands Up: 
բոլոր երկրների գավաթի առաջնություններն էլ համարել եմ միջակների նպատակ :Smile:

----------


## Ambrosine

> մի հատ _տապոռ_ հենակետային ունեինք ժամանակին , հիշում եք ?


Բա սրան ինչի հիշեցիր? :Smile:  Բայց խոսքը մեր մեջ ինչ լավ էր սաղին ջարդում.  :Vayreni:  իրան մենակ դրա համար էի սիրում, թե չէ էսի սիրելու բան ա? :LOL:

----------


## Amourchik

Բոլոր «Ռեալ Մադրիդ»ի երկրպագուներին կոչ եմ անում չհիասթափվել վերջին պարտությունից, ճիշտ է,ինչպես նշել են Ռեալի մի քանի առաջատար խաղացողներ,Ռեալն այս տարի մտադիր էր նվաճել 3 տիտղոս՝  Իսպանիայի չեմպիոնության, չեմպիոնների լիգայի և Իսպանիյաի Արքայական գավաթի տիտղոսները, բայց թող 3 հատ չլինեն լինեն 2 հատ, բայց արժանի նվաճումներ միևնույնն է բոլորս էլ գիտենք թե Ռեալը ինչ թիմա :Ok:  :Tongue:

----------


## Taurus

Շուտերի ստատիստիկայից ելնելով կիրարկի օրը պիտի պարտվի Ատլետիկոին

----------


## Սերխիո

> Բոլոր «Ռեալ Մադրիդ»ի երկրպագուներին կոչ եմ անում չհիասթափվել վերջին պարտությունից, ճիշտ է,ինչպես նշել են Ռեալի մի քանի առաջատար խաղացողներ,Ռեալն այս տարի մտադիր էր նվաճել 3 տիտղոս՝  Իսպանիայի չեմպիոնության, չեմպիոնների լիգայի և Իսպանիյաի Արքայական գավաթի տիտղոսները, բայց թող 3 հատ չլինեն լինեն 2 հատ, բայց արժանի նվաճումներ միևնույնն է բոլորս էլ գիտենք թե Ռեալը ինչ թիմա



ինձ նման պարտությունները ուրախացնում են ,մի տեսակ թեթևանում ես ավելորդությունից ,բացի դա էլ բնական է ,որ խաղացողները պիտի ասեին ,որ 3-ի համար պայքարում են ,հո չէին ասե ,գավաթից թռնելու ենք , տարեք ստավկա  արեք :Wink:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Բոլոր «Ռեալ Մադրիդ»ի երկրպագուներին կոչ եմ անում չհիասթափվել վերջին պարտությունից, ճիշտ է,ինչպես նշել են Ռեալի մի քանի առաջատար խաղացողներ,Ռեալն այս տարի մտադիր էր նվաճել 3 տիտղոս՝  Իսպանիայի չեմպիոնության, չեմպիոնների լիգայի և Իսպանիյաի Արքայական գավաթի տիտղոսները, բայց թող 3 հատ չլինեն լինեն 2 հատ, բայց արժանի նվաճումներ միևնույնն է բոլորս էլ գիտենք թե Ռեալը ինչ թիմա


Որ հիասթափվող լինեինք.......... :Smile:

----------


## Davo'o

Այսօր հանդիպելու ենք Ատլետիկոյին, հուսով եմ կշարունակենք առաջնությունում հաղթական շղթան: 
Առա՛ջ Մադրիդ, առա՛ջ չեմպիոններ:

----------


## Amourchik

Ես էլ եմ հույսով ՌԵԱԼ հուսով եմ կխաղաս արքայավայել ինչպես միշտ ցույց կտաս թե ինչի ես ընդունակ:Ամեն դեպքու եթե չհաղթահարի այս դժվար փորձությունը ՌԵԱԼԸ կփորձենք հաշտվել այդ մտքի հետ և ըմբռնումով կմոտենանք:Առաջ ՌԵԱԼ ջան :Hands Up:

----------


## Սերխիո

քիչ մնաց դիմակյությանը :Tongue:

----------


## REAL_ist

առաջին տայմից հետո՝ ատլետիկո 0–2 ՌԵԱԼ

այ սենցա լինում որ թմում խաղում են աշխարհի լավագույն դարպասապահը ու լավագույն 2 ռմբարկուները  :Hi: 
ոնց չեմ սիրում որ խաղի կեսից պաշտպանությունը վերակառուցվումա :Angry2: կարելիա ասել առանց պաշտպանություն ենք խաղում
գյոզալ Պեպեն :Sad: 

բայց ես մատռասներին առանց պաշտպանություն էլ կկրենք
չնայած Կաննավարոն մառոզա անում  :Cool:

----------


## REAL_ist

> առաջին տայմից հետո՝ ատլետիկո 0–2 ՌԵԱԼ
> 
> այ սենցա լինում որ թմում խաղում են աշխարհի լավագույն դարպասապահը ու լավագույն 2 ռմբարկուները 
> ոնց չեմ սիրում որ խաղի կեսից պաշտպանությունը վերակառուցվումակարելիա ասել առանց պաշտպանություն ենք խաղում
> գյոզալ Պեպեն
> 
> բայց ես մատռասներին առանց պաշտպանություն էլ կկրենք
> չնայած Կաննավարոն մառոզա անում


ավելացնելու բան չկա :Cool: 
Շնորհավորում եմ Ռեալի երկրպագուներից հերթական կարևոր հաղթանակի կապակցությամբ :Drinks: , մնացած ուժեղ թմերի հետ սաղ խաղերը Մադրիդումա լինելու :Yahoo: 
չհաշված Սառագոսան :Think:  բայց դե դրանք հետ են ընգել առաջատար խմբից :Ok: 
մի խոսքով դժվար մասը անցել են, մնումա մի քայլ դեպի տիտղոսի պաշտպանում, չնայած լավ երկար քայլա :Xeloq:

----------


## kiki

Շնորհավորում եմ բոլորիս...

հ.գ. Դավ, էս նկարդ նենց եմ սիրում...ապրի նկարողը չէ՞... :Jpit:

----------


## Սերխիո

6 անընդմեջը չոր հաշվով հաղթանակ.... :Hands Up: 

դավադիտ եղան էս  0 -նեից մի հատ գոլ թողեք  :Sad:

----------


## Սամվել

*Մոդերատորական։ Ժողովուրդ քիչ օֆֆտոպեք։Անձնական բնույթի խոսակցությունները զրուցարանում։*

Հ.Գ. Շնորհավոր  :Wink:

----------


## Ambrosine

Ապրի մեր Ռեալը :King:     Ռաուլը :Drinks: 
Հ.Գ. Սամվել ջան, թող ուրախանանք էլի :Smile:  Համ էլ մերսի շնորհավորանքի համար :Smile:

----------


## Amourchik

Բայց կարող ա Ռամոսը վատ խաղաց երեկ :Ինքը այն բացառիկ խաղացողներից է որ պաշտպանությունում ով վնասվում ա այդ մարդու տեղը կանգնում ա ու հիանալի պաշտպանումա իմ կարծիքով սխալ էր ասելը, որ ՌԵԱԼԸ առանց պաշտպանության էր խաղում որովհետև Ատլետիկոյի գրոհները միայն կարող էին կասեցնել ՌԵԱԼԻ պես հզոր պաշտպանություն ունեցող թիմը, այնպես որ բոլոր պաշտպաններն էլ իրենց լավ կողմերը ցույց տվեցին երեկ: :Ok:

----------


## REAL_ist

Xxxx ջան Պեպեյի դուս գալուց հետո մեր պաշտպանությունը բեսամփ տուժեց, չեմ ասում առանձին խաղացողներ Ռամոսը վատ չխաղաց, Կաննավարոն շաատ լավ խաղաց, բայց հակառակորդի համար շատ բաց տարածություններ առաջացան, դրա հետևանքով էլ սկսեցին ուդառներ անել, էլ չեմ ասում որ Սալգադոն խաղի հերը անիծեց
բացի դրանից էլ հարձակումնել տուժեց, մնաց առանց աջ ֆլանգ, նենցել կիսապաշպան չկա աջ, միատել Ռամոսը գնաց կենտրոն
ու ընդհանրապես պաշտպանության վերակառուցումը խաղի կեսից միշտ իրա հետևանքները ունենումա, սաղ պլանները խառնվումա իրար

----------


## Սերխիո

*Տաուրոս* ,այլևս վիճակագրությանը մի հավատա  :Wink: 
իսկ եթե հավատանք , ապա վիլառեալին հաղթելու ենք 5-0 հաշվով ,քանի որ այն ժամանակ էլ իրենք 3-0 հաղթեցին Վալենսիային ,բայց չդիմացան Սնեյդերի հարվածներին:
Հալա Մադրիդ :Hands Up:

----------


## Armeno

Հալա REAL

----------


## Սերխիո

Դերբի 1

----------


## Davids

Ռեալը բալետ անելու բան է որ բալետ եք անում? Ռեալը ջնջեք Ռոբինյո գրեք!!!

----------


## PygmaliOn

տարբերությունը արդեն 9 միավոր է :Smile:

----------


## Սերխիո

Երեկվա խաղը ինձ ավելի դուր եկեվ ,քանի թե 0-5 հաղթանակը <<Էլ Մադրիգալում>> ,միևնույն է 5 հատ գոլ տեսանք :Wink: 
բայց Ռեալի հզորությունը ինձ`10 տարվա Ռեալի երկրպագուիս,ապշեցնում է :Shok: 
Չեմ կարող ասել Գուտին էր լավագույնը ,Ռոբինյոն ,Գագոն , թե Սնեյդերը,բոլոր էլ հրաշալի էին խաղում:

*Մեզ գոլ խփեք ինչքան կարող եք, մենք` որքան պետք է* :Ok: 
*
Մոդերատորական։** Ակումբի ծավալի սահմանափակության պատճառով կցորդների մի մասը ջնջվում է*

----------


## Տիգրան

Բոլոր նրանց ով Ռեալի երկրպագու չի,եղեք ուշադիր, եթե չեք նայել Ռեալ–Վիլիառեալ խաղը, հարցրեք այդ մասին ուրիշներից և կիմանաք, որ ԱՅՍ ՏԱՐԻ ՌԵԱԼԸ ԱՇԽԱՐՀԻ ԱՄԵՆԱՈՒԺԵՂ ԱԿՈՒՄԲՆ Է (մեղմ ասաց  :Smile:  ),այդ խաղը վերջին տարիների Ռեալի ամենդիտարժան խաղն էր…

----------


## NoemI

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց



> Բոլոր նրանց ով Ռեալի երկրպագու չի,եղեք ուշադիր, եթե չեք նայել Ռեալ–Վիլիառեալ խաղը, հարցրեք այդ մասին ուրիշներից և կիմանաք, որ ԱՅՍ ՏԱՐԻ ՌԵԱԼԸ ԱՇԽԱՐՀԻ ԱՄԵՆԱՈՒԺԵՂ ԱԿՈՒՄԲՆ Է (մեղմ ասաց  ),այդ խաղը վերջին տարիների Ռեալի ամենդիտարժան խաղն էր…


Մի գուցե վերջին տարիների ամենադիտարժան խաղն է, բայց ուժեղ ակումբ է թե ոչ կորոշվի   
մրցաշրջանի վերջում՝ հիշիր 2003-04 թվի առաջնությունը, առաջին փուլից հետո Ռեալը առաջատարն էր, Բարսան ընդամենը 11-րդ տեղը, իսկ վերջում Ռեալը 4-ռդ տեղ Բարսան 2-րդ

----------


## Սամվել

> Բոլոր նրանց ով Ռեալի երկրպագու չի,եղեք ուշադիր, եթե չեք նայել Ռեալ–Վիլիառեալ խաղը, հարցրեք այդ մասին ուրիշներից և կիմանաք, որ ԱՅՍ ՏԱՐԻ ՌԵԱԼԸ ԱՇԽԱՐՀԻ ԱՄԵՆԱՈՒԺԵՂ ԱԿՈՒՄԲՆ Է (մեղմ ասաց  ),այդ խաղը վերջին տարիների Ռեալի ամենդիտարժան խաղն էր…


Չեմ հերքում որ այս տարի Ռեալը չեմպիոնավայել խաղ է խաղում, բայց կոնկրետ այդ խաղում Ռեալը հաղթեց 1 գոլի տարբերությամբ այն դեպքում երբ սեփական դարպասը ընդունեց 2ը չեմ կարծում որ դա տարվա լավագույն խաղ կոչվելու խաղ էր  :Think:  :Xeloq:

----------


## REAL_ist

ենքանով էր ուժեղ խաղ, որ Վիլլառեալնել էր ուժեղ խաղում, ոչ թե առաջի տուռի նման որ գմփցրեց Ռեալը 5-0

Բարսելոնային եկող տուռից հետո երկու դժվրա խաղա սպասում դուսը Սևիլյայի ու Սառագոսայի  հետ, միակ հույսը կմնա որ կարանան կրեն երկուսնել, հակառակ դեպքում արդեն հասնելու հնարավորություն չի լինի

----------


## Սերխիո

Ռեալը անվիճելի առաջատար ա,ետ փաստ ա, Բարսելոնից դիտարժան ա ,ետ արդեն ապացուցված ա , իսկ թե Ռեալը 2004 -ին ինչ խաղեր խաղաց արդեն պատմություն ա:Բարսելոնը ավելի լավ ա հույսը իրա վրա դնի ,ոչ թե պատմության կրկնության...
բացի դա  ավելի լավ ա 1 գոլով հաղթել ,քան թե 1-1 խաղալ ,տենց չի ?

----------


## Տիգրան

> Ռեալը անվիճելի առաջատար ա,ետ փաստ ա, Բարսելոնից դիտարժան ա ,ետ արդեն ապացուցված ա , իսկ թե Ռեալը 2004 -ին ինչ խաղեր խաղաց արդեն պատմություն ա:Բարսելոնը ավելի լավ ա հույսը իրա վրա դնի ,ոչ թե պատմության կրկնության...
> բացի դա  ավելի լավ ա 1 գոլով հաղթել ,քան թե 1-1 խաղալ ,տենց չի ?


Իհարկե տենցա, նամանավանդ երբ դեռ ամեն ինչ նոր է սկսվում…Հույսով եմ որ այս տարի Ռեալը կավարտի առաջնությունը բարսայից մի 15 միավորի տարբերությամբ…Հաղթելը իհարկե կհաղթի, իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է այդպիսի տարբեությամն, դա ուղղակի իմ ՄԵԾ ցանկություններից մեկն է (հույսով են կիրականանա  :Cool:  )

----------


## Yeti

Ռեալն սկսելա լավ խաղ խաղալ, հուսանք որ տենց կշարունակվի, բայց վօնց էք գնահատում դզեր թմի շանսերն չեմպիօնների լիգայում????))

----------


## Սերխիո

> Ռեալն սկսելա լավ խաղ խաղալ, հուսանք որ տենց կշարունակվի, բայց վօնց էք գնահատում դզեր թմի շանսերն չեմպիօնների լիգայում????))


60 % :Think:

----------


## Amourchik

Ռեալը շատ գեղեցիկ խաղ ցուցադրեց վեջին խաղում իրոք շատ տպավորիչ էր ուղղակի հիացած էի նայում:Կարծում եմ որ եթե Ռեալը կարողանա այս տեմպով շարժվել առաջ ապա Ռոմային կկարողանա հաղթել.Սպասենք և տեսնենք:

----------


## Davo'o

> Ռեալն սկսելա լավ խաղ խաղալ, հուսանք որ տենց կշարունակվի, բայց վօնց էք գնահատում դզեր թմի շանսերն չեմպիօնների լիգայում????))




Լյոոոոոով, բարեւ: Ինտերից մի քիչ շատ եմ գնահատում:  :Tongue:

----------


## Տիգրան

> Ռեալն սկսելա լավ խաղ խաղալ, հուսանք որ տենց կշարունակվի, բայց վօնց էք գնահատում դզեր թմի շանսերն չեմպիօնների լիգայում????))


Չեմփիոնների լիգայում գրեթե միշտ Ռեալի համար դժվար է եղել, բայց եթե ռեալ գնահատենք, ապա այս տարի բավականին բարձր են շանսերը չեմպիոնության համար…միգուցե մի քիչ օպտիմիստականա հնչում, բայց ամեն ինչ հաստատվում է փաստերով  :Smile:  մինչ այս պահը փաստերը խոսում են հօգուտ Ռեալի…

----------


## Սերխիո

Ռեալի շանսերը այնքանով է բարձր ,որ այնտեղ են խաղում ՉԼ պատմության 2 լավագույն ռմբարկուները :Hands Up:  +Ռոբինյոն:

իսկ վատը այն է ,որ Ռեալը գավաթային թիմ չի  :Sad: 

Հալա Մադրիդ  :Ok:

----------


## Տիգրան

> Ռեալի շանսերը այնքանով է բարձր ,որ այնտեղ են խաղում ՉԼ պատմության 2 լավագույն ռմբարկուները +Ռոբինյոն:
> 
> իսկ վատը այն է ,որ Ռեալը գավաթային թիմ չի 
> 
> Հալա Մադրիդ


Ինչ առումով գավաթային թիմ չի՞… Ռեալն աշխարհի ամենաշատ տիտողսներ ու գավաթներ ունեցող թիմն է :Wink:

----------


## Սամվել

> Ինչ առումով գավաթային թիմ չի՞… Ռեալն աշխարհի ամենաշատ տիտողսներ ու գավաթներ ունեցող թիմն է


ԿԱն գավաթային թիմեր՝ օրինակ Միլանը, այսինքն թիմեր որոնք տարվա մեջ մի քանի խաղի կարող են այնպես տրամադրվել որ անպայման հաղթեն դրանք։ 
Իսկ կան թիմեր որոնք ընդհանուր առմամբ կարող են տարին հիանալի խաղալ սակայն օլիմպիական մրցակարգի մրցումներում/պարտվողը պայքարը չի շարուանկում/ մեկ անգամ սայթակեն և չտիարանան տիտղոսին։ Այսինքն քանի որ գավաթները վերոհիշյալ ձևով են անցկացվում ապա նա իկատի ունի որ Ռեալը կարող է մեկ անգամ սայթակի և չտիրանա ՉԼ գավաթին սակայն միևնույն ժամանակ հիանալի մրցաշրջան անցկացնելով  :Wink:

----------


## Amourchik

Ընդհանուր առմամբ համաձայն եմ որ միգուցե Ռեալը սայթակի,չկարողանա տրամադրվել ինչը շատ է պատահել, բայց կցանկանայի բոլորիս ուշադրությանը հրավիրել մի շատ կարևոր փաստ, որ չեմպիոնների լիգայի պատմության մեջ Ռեալն է որ 9 անգամ հաղթանակ է տարել որը կարծում եմ  առաջիկա 3 տարիների ընթացքում այլևս ոչ ոք չի կարող կրկնել և նաև որ Ռեալն է այն միակ թիմը որը 2 և մի քանի տարի անընդմեջ տիրացել չ.լ գավաթին այլևս ոչ ոք:Եզրակացությունները թողնում եմ ձեզ :Smile:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Ռեալն է այն միակ թիմը որը 2 և մի քանի տարի անընդմեջ


5 անգամ անընդմեջ, ետ ընհանրապես դժվարա պատկերացնել որ ինչ որ թիմ կկարողանա կրկնել :Smile:

----------


## Սերխիո

5 անգամ անընդմեջ  , հետո մի նագամ  ,հետո 5 տարվա մեջ 3 անգամ /1998,2000,2002/

----------


## Taurus

Պարտության մեջ ամբողջովին մեղավոր էր մարզիչը:
Չի կարելի ամեն խաղում հույսը դնել նույն ֆուտբոլիստների վրա

----------


## Աբելյան

էս մրցաշրջանում Ռեալը էսքան անհաջող խաղ հլա չէր խաղացել
մանավանդ առաջի կեսի Ռեալը անցած տարիների Ռեալին նմանացրեցի

----------


## Սերխիո

վատ խաղացինք, բայց դե  էս անգամ համ բախտն էր Ալմերիայի կողմից համ սուձյան :Angry2: 
դարպասապահը 99 տոկոսանց կարմիր պետք  ա ստանար:
2 ստադարտից գոլ 
5-6 հատ ֆանտաստիկ սեյվ նույն դարպասապահի կողմից:

Բայց ամեն ինչ նորմալ ա, ենթադրենք թե Ատլետիկոյին էր պարտվել :Wink:

----------


## Amourchik

> վատ խաղացինք, բայց դե  էս անգամ համ բախտն էր Ալմերիայի կողմից համ սուձյան
> դարպասապահը 99 տոկոսանց կարմիր պետք  ա ստանար:
> 2 ստադարտից գոլ 
> 5-6 հատ ֆանտաստիկ սեյվ նույն դարպասապահի կողմից:
> 
> Բայց ամեն ինչ նորմալ ա, ենթադրենք թե Ատլետիկոյին էր պարտվել


Համաձայն եմ լիովին:Երևի նկատի ունես երբ որ Սերխիո Ռամոսը մեն մենակ դուրս եկավ դարպասապահի դիմաց և դարպասապահը խաղտեց խաղի կանոնները նա միայն դեղին քարտ ստացավ, այնինչ եթե չխաղտեր կանոնները հաստատ Ռամոսը գոլ կխփեր դա հաստատ կարող եմ ասել:Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է նրան որ Ռեալը նորից նմանվել էր հին ժամանակների Ռեալին ապա կարծում եմ չափազանցություն էր քանի որ չի կարող մի թիմ անընդհատ հաղթանակ տանի լինում են դեպքեր երբ ուղղակի խաղը չի ստացվում, մարզական բախտը չի բերում և այլն.Ամենինչ դեռ առջևում է պետք չէ հուսահատվել չէ որ 6 միավորն էլ վատ չէ :Hands Up:  :Smile:  :Ok:

----------


## Մանե

Առաջին անգամ էր,որ Ռեալի պարտության համար չուրախացա  :Blush: Դե հիմա ես էլ էդ բզիկը ունեմ ուրախանալու  :Blush:   :Jpit: 
Չգիտեմ,բայց մի տեսակ պարտության արժանի չէին,չնայած մյուս կողմից էլ հեչ չէին խաղում  :Think:

----------


## Amourchik

> Առաջին անգամ էր,որ Ռեալի պարտության համար չուրախացա Դե հիմա ես էլ էդ բզիկը ունեմ ուրախանալու  
> Չգիտեմ,բայց մի տեսակ պարտության արժանի չէին,չնայած մյուս կողմից էլ հեչ չէին խաղում


ընդհանրապես ես շատ եմ հարգում այն երկրպագուներին ովքեր իրենց մեջ ուժ են գտնում ոգևորելու իրենց ամենաչսիրաց թիմի եկրպագուներին ուղղակի ողջունելի է իմ կողմից շատ հաճելի է :Smile:  :Smile: :ԵՎ մի բան էլ -ճիշտ է հեչ լավ չխաղացին մի տեսակ չէին ուզում խաղալ:Ընդհանրապես նման չէր երեկ ՌԵԱԼԸ ինքն իրեն :Sad:  :Blush:

----------


## John

Անկապ խաղով 3-4 խաղ հաղթելու վերջն էլ էդա… Ինչքա՞ն կարելի էր հաղթել առանց խաղալու… 70 րոպե մենակ Կասին էր խաղում, վերջում Ռուդը մի երկու հատ խփում էր ու հաղթանակ… խաղ չի էդ…

----------


## REAL_ist

> Անկապ խաղով 3-4 խաղ հաղթելու վերջն էլ էդա… Ինչքա՞ն կարելի էր հաղթել առանց խաղալու… 70 րոպե մենակ Կասին էր խաղում, վերջում Ռուդը մի երկու հատ խփում էր ու հաղթանակ… խաղ չի էդ…


վատ խաղ սաղ թմերի մոտ էլ լինումա, չեմպիոնը մնացածից նրանովա տարբերվում որ վատ խաղով հանդերձ կարողանումա միավոր վաստակի, իսկ որ լավա խաղում տուրուբերանա անում աչուձախ, անցած տուռնել օրինակ
կարևորը Ռեալը առաջատար թմերի հետա իրա խաղը խաղում, Բարսային կրին, Ատլետիկոյին կրին երկու անգամ, Վիլյառեալին էլի երկու անգամ ու ետ խաղերում հիանալի խաղ ցուցադրեցին

----------


## John

> վատ խաղ սաղ թմերի մոտ էլ լինումա, չեմպիոնը մնացածից նրանովա տարբերվում որ վատ խաղով հանդերձ կարողանումա միավոր վաստակի, իսկ որ լավա խաղում տուրուբերանա անում աչուձախ, անցած տուռնել օրինակ
> կարևորը Ռեալը առաջատար թմերի հետա իրա խաղը խաղում, Բարսային կրին, Ատլետիկոյին կրին երկու անգամ, Վիլյառեալին էլի երկու անգամ ու ետ խաղերում հիանալի խաղ ցուցադրեցին


Ատլետիկոյի հետ խաղում մանավանդ… 3 անգամ դարպասաձողը Ռեալին փրկեց, մի էդքան էլ Կասին…

----------


## REAL_ist

պակաս պահեր Ռեալնել չունեցավ, Կասիլյասը թմի մի մասնա, պարզա տենց վռատարը պտի փրկի էլ, մինչև Պեպեյի զամենը մի հատ ուդառ էլ չէին արել Կասիլյասի դարպասին, դարպասաձողնել 2 անգամ խաղի մեջ մտավ իմ հիշելով, բացի դրանից որ ատլետները չեն կարում իրանց պահերը օգտագործեն Ռեալը կարումա ետի չի նշանակում որ Ռեալը վատա խաղում, վատ խաղալով սաղ գլխավոր մրցակիցներին չեն կրում

----------


## Amourchik

> Անկապ խաղով 3-4 խաղ հաղթելու վերջն էլ էդա… Ինչքա՞ն կարելի էր հաղթել առանց խաղալու… 70 րոպե մենակ Կասին էր խաղում, վերջում Ռուդը մի երկու հատ խփում էր ու հաղթանակ… խաղ չի էդ…


Հարգելի John կուզենայի քեզ մի բան ասել ,որ ըստ ֆուտբոլի չգրված օրենքների ՝միավորներ և հաղթանակներ ոչ մեկին չեն տրվում:Քո ասելով երևի Ռեալը մինչև վերջին խաղը 8անընդմեջ հաղթանակ չխաղալով է տարել մեկել որ բացարձակ առաջատարն ա մրցաշարային աղյուսակում մեկել որ բոլոր Իսպանիայի տիտղոսակիր թիմերի նկատմամբ արժանի հաղթանակ է տարել:Ստացվում է Ռեալը ուղղակի մտնում էր խաղադաշտ և հանկարծակի չխաղալով հաղթանակ էր տանում (երկնքից գնդակներ էին մտնում մրցակիցների դարպասները):Մի խաղով չեն որոշում թիմը խաղում ա թե չէ :Ok:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Անկապ խաղով 3-4 խաղ հաղթելու վերջն էլ էդա… Ինչքա՞ն կարելի էր հաղթել առանց խաղալու… 70 րոպե մենակ Կասին էր խաղում, վերջում Ռուդը մի երկու հատ խփում էր ու հաղթանակ… խաղ չի էդ…


Հովսեփ ջան ,նախ 3-4 չի ,այլ 8 անընդմեջ և դա ոչ թե պատահակունության է ,այլ փաստ,որ Ռեալը հաղթողի հոգեբանություն ունի :Ռեալն  էլ  երեկ անհավատալի պահեր կորցրեց/Իգուաին ,Ռաուլ/, էլ չասեմ հզոր տեխնիկա ունեցող խաղացողներին ինչքան էր խանգարում թաց  դաշտը,բայց դե խաղի բաղկացուցիչ մասն է դա, Ատլետիկոն էլ 2 հատ շտանգա խփեց, ամեն ինչ արդարացի է ,պետք չի պարտության կամ հաղթանակի մեջ մեղավոր կամ հերոս գտնել Ֆուտբոլը խաղ է, որը համպատսրաստից է ստացվում ,ամեն ինչ հնարավոր է...

Հ.Գ.
իսկ դու հիշի Մուրինյոի ծամանակներում քանի նման խաղեր է կրել ՉելսիԴ ?

----------


## Տիգրան

Չեմ կարծում որ այս խաղի ելք պետք է վերագրել մարզական բախտը չբերելու վրա…Ռեալը այս մրցաշրջանում փայլուն է հանդես գալիս և այդպիսի տեմպով խաղալը չապազանց դժվար է…Այս խաղը կարելի է գնահատել որպես վատ խաղ Ռեալի կողմից, բայց մի խաղով չի կարելի կարծիք կազմել թիմի իրական վիճակի մասին…Թեև Բարսելոնը հաղթանակ է տարել, բայց իմ խորն համոզմունքով Ռեալ այս տարի կնվաճի չեմպիոնի կոչումը…

----------


## Հենո

Ռեալը բախտովա կրում տենց բան չկա բախտով անընդմեջ 8 հաղթանակ չեն կարա տանեն…
Նենց որ կարևորը արդյունքնա…

----------


## Amourchik

խոսքս ուղղում եմ «Սպիտակների»բոլոր երկրպագուներին-եկեք մոռանանք թե ինչ անհաջողության մատնվեց վերջին տուրում Ռեալը և մաղթենք մեր թիմին միմիայն հաղթանակներ և այնպիսի խաղեր ինչպիսին էր Վիլլյառեալի հետ խաղը:Վստահ եմ Ռեալը դեռ ցույց կտա թե ինքն ով է,ինչպես նշել են Ռեալի մի շարք առաջատար խաղացողներ,իրենք այս տարի բաց չեն թողնի հաղթանակը ձեռքներից:
 Առաջ Ռեալ դեպի նորանոր հաղթանակներ ձեր երկրպագուները ձեզ հետ են :Angry2:

----------


## Սերխիո

Հայտավորած կազմը:

Դարպասապահներ-Կասիլյաս ,Դուդեկ

Պաշտպաններ-*Սերխիո* Ռամոս ,Կաննավարո ,Սալգադո ,Մարսելո

Կիսպաշտպաններ- Գագո ,Գուտի,Դիարրա ,Բալբոա ,Ռոբեն ,Դրենտ

Հարձակվողներ-Ռոբինյո , Հիգուայն ,Բապտիստա ,Սոլդադո, Ռաուլ

_______________________________________________________________________

--------------------Կասիլյաս

Սալգադո--Ռամոս--Կանավարո--Մարսելո

-----------------Դիարրա

Հիգուայն---Գուտի--Բապտիստա--Ռոբինյո

-------------------Ռաուլ

----------


## REAL_ist

Իգուայինի տեղը Ռոբբենը պտի խաղա, մեկել ինձ թվումա Գագոն առաջի րոպեներից կխաղա

----------


## Սերխիո

> Իգուայինի տեղը Ռոբբենը պտի խաղա, մեկել ինձ թվումա Գագոն առաջի րոպեներից կխաղա


վստահ եմ ,որ սխալվում ես  :Wink: , Ռոբենը նոր-նոր է ապաքինվում , իսկ Հիգուայինը նույնիսկ Արգենտինայի հավաքական է հրավիրվել ու 2 գոլի հողինակ է դարձել ընկերական խաղում :Ok: 
Շուստերը  առաջին հերթին նայում է մարզավիճակին ...

----------


## REAL_ist

> վստահ եմ ,որ սխալվում ես


ճիշտ էի ես, Գագոնելա խաղում Ռոբբեննել :Smile: 

Ռոբբենի պասից էլ Բապտիստան խփեց :Yahoo:

----------


## Amaru

զգու՞մ եք՝ ինչ ենք անում  :Jpit:

----------


## REAL_ist

> զգու՞մ եք՝ ինչ ենք անում


հերթական ֆեեռվեռկ :Cool:  տրաքցրին օդերով հանին վալյադոլիդին :Bux: 

ես չեմ ջոգում մի մարդ որը Ռոբբենին 10 վայրկյանը մեկ Սենյդերա ասում, հետո հիշումա որ անունը Ռոբբենա, իսպանիայի առաջնության թմերից գլուխ չի հանում իրա ասելով, ի՞նչ իրավունք ունի խաղ մեկնաբանելու, ասա թե դու ինչից ես գլուխ հանում, որ միատել Ռեալից գլուխ հանես :Angry2:

----------


## Taurus

Ռեալը հոկեյ ա խաղում, չմուշքները հանեք արա ի, լոմկա եմ :Sad:

----------


## Սերխիո

Վահան ջան ուրախ եմ ,որ սխալվեցի ,բայց դե մի մոմետ կա երևի ,Հիգուայնը հոգնած ա եկել երևի:


7-0 ավելի լավ է, քան թե  4 տարի առաջ եղած 7-2 -ը  :Bux:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Վահան ջան ուրախ եմ ,որ սխալվեցի ,բայց դե մի մոմետ կա երևի ,Հիգուայնը հոգնած ա եկել երևի:
> 
> 
> 7-0 ավելի լավ է, քան թե  4 տարի առաջ եղած 7-2 -ը


Ես էլ, էդ խաղը հիշելով, ուզում էի, որ մերոնք 7 գոլ խփեն, բայց այս անգամ չոր հաշվով ավարտվեր: Մի խոսքով, այսպես մինչև վերջ :Angel: : 8 միավոր առաջ ենք *Բ*արսելոնայից. դրանից էլ լավ բան, որ մեր գլխավոր ախոյանը չի կարողանում օգտվել մեր սայթաքումից

----------


## Սերխիո

հիմա վերլուծենք :Think: 

Ռաուլ 2 գոլ 
Գուտի-2 գոլ ,  3 հատ փոխանցում
Բապտիստ-1 գոլ  ,1 հատ  11 մետրանոց
Դրենտ-1 գոլ ,1 հատ փոխանում 
Ռոբբեն-1 գոլ , 2 հատ փոխանցում

հարձակման գծում ֆանտաստիկ իրավիճակ էր ,բոլորը իրենց գործը կատարեցին հրաշալի : :Hands Up: 

Հ.Գ.
ու այսքանից հետո էն հիմար ծերուկ արագոնեսը չի ուզում Ռաուլին ու Գուտիին տանի հավաքական :

----------


## GevSky

Շնորհավորում եմ, շատ գեղեցիկ խաղաց Ռեալը, ուղղակի ջախջախեց, բայց Ոալյադոլիդից սենց թույլ խաղ չէի սպասում: Համենայն դեպս ուրախ եմ ձեր համար :Wink:

----------


## Աբելյան

բա որ Ռոբինյոն էլ խաղար...

----------


## REAL_ist

կարևորը մկան ձգած չլնի մի քանի ամսով դուս գա խաղից :Sad:  
չնայած Ռոբբենն ու Դռենտեն երեգ ապացուցեցին ինչ հզոր կազմա ձևավորվել Ռեալում, փոխարինելու հարցում պռոբլեմ չի լինի

----------


## Սերխիո

> բա որ Ռոբինյոն էլ խաղար...


ավելի լավ ,կարողա սենց չլիներ  :Think: 
բայց ՌՎՆ-ն իրոք որ լիներ 3 հատ խփող էր:

էլ կապիտանո-11 հատ գոլ :Ok: 

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց



> փոխարինելու հարցում պռոբլեմ չի լինի


տա Աստված լուրջ չլինի ,բայց դե հաշվի առ ,որ երեկավ սաստավից բացի հետագայում կարող են խաղալ ՌՎՆ-ն ,Սավիոլա, Հիգուայնը :Hands Up:  մեկել Բալբոան :Wink:

----------


## Տիգրան

Բոլորիս շնորհավորում եմ Ռեալի փառահեղ հաղթանակի համար: Այս մրցաշրջանում Ռեալը անպարտելի է, 10 խաղից 9 հաղթանակ, և ինչպիսի հիասքանչ խաղ…………

Real Madrid !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

7:0  :Bux:   :Aggressive:

----------


## Amourchik

7-0 սա է մեր ՌԵԱԼԸ ախր գիտեի որ մի խաղով պետք չէր ամեն ինչ ավարտված համարել:Մի բան կա ուղղակի Սերխիո Ռամոսը 2 անընդմեջ խաղում ստացել է դեղին քարտ նա բաց է թողնելու առաջիկա խաղը ինչ եք կարծում ինչ կլինի առանց այդ հզոր պաշտպանի մեր Ռեալի պաշտպանական գծի վիճակը :Think:

----------


## Լեո

Այոոոոոոոոոոոոոո~, խաղն ավարտված է.

*Բետիս 2:1 Ռեալ*

*Կեցցե Բետիսը...*

----------


## GevSky

Վերջի 3 խաղում 2 պարտություն սա է Ռեալը, այդ դեպքում ու՞մ էր պետք 7-0, թող 3 հատ 1-0 լիներ համաձայն չե՞ք: Շատ ոգեվորվեց Ռեալը իրա 7-0-ով, երևի էնքան էր տարվել, որ մոռացել էր որ ընդամենը Վալյադոլիդի հետա ցուցաբերել այդ արդյունքը :Wink:

----------


## REAL_ist

--------------Casillas-----------------
Salgado-Cannavaro-Ramos-Marcelo
----------Gago----Guti---------------
--Robben----Baptista------Drenthe--
----------------Raul-------------------

նման կազմով ստաբիլության մասին խոսելը ավելորդա

----------


## Սամվել

> --------------Casillas-----------------
> Salgado-Cannavaro-Ramos-Marcelo
> ----------Gago----Guti---------------
> --Robben----Baptista------Drenthe--
> ----------------Raul-------------------
> 
> նման կազմով ստաբիլության մասին խոսելը ավելորդա


Փաստորեն Ռեալում եղանակ ստեղծողը Ռոբինյոն ու Պեպեն են, եթե չկան թքած վիճակա  :Mda:

----------


## REAL_ist

Ռոբինյոն, Պեպեն, Նիստելռոյը, Դիառռան, Սնեյդերը, ետի քիչա :Shok:  :Shok:  :Shok:  գումարած դրան Մետցելդեռը, Հայցնեն չկան որ գոնե Պեպեյի բացակայությունը կոմպենսացնեն
պատկերացրա Բարսան առանց Մեսսի, Միլիտո, Անրի, Տուռե, Ինիեստա

համել թքած վիճակ չի, գրել եմ ստաբիլություն չի կարա լինի, անցած խաղին լավ էլ ցուց տվին ինչ վիճակա :Wink:

----------


## Սամվել

> Ռոբինյոն, Պեպեն, Նիստելռոյը, Դիառռան, Սնեյդերը, ետի քիչա գումարած դրան Մետցելդեռը, Հայցնեն չկան որ գոնե Պեպեյի բացակայությունը կոմպենսացնեն
> պատկերացրա Բարսան առանց Մեսսի, Միլիտո, Անրի, Տուռե, Ինիեստա
> 
> համել թքած վիճակ չի, գրել եմ ստաբիլություն չի կարա լինի, անցած խաղին լավ էլ ցուց տվին ինչ վիճակա


Հա լավ համաձայն եմ  :Smile: 

Բալքիմ մի քիչ երկար տևի  :Tongue:  :LOL:  :Hands Up:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Փաստորեն Ռեալում եղանակ ստեղծողը Ռոբինյոն ու Պեպեն են, եթե չկան թքած վիճակա


եթե մեսին չկա ,բասայում թքած վիճակ ա ? Թե ուրիշ ապռավդանի չկար կլասիկոյի վրով ...

---------------------------------ԿԱՍ

Ռամոս--Կանավարո-Պեպե--Հայնցե
------------Դիարրա-
-------Գուտի--Բապտիստա
Ռաուլ---------ՌՎՆ----Ռոբինյո

Սա է օպտիմալ ու խաղակցված կազմը

----------


## REAL_ist

Սնայդերին մոռացար

----------


## Տիգրան

> եթե մեսին չկա ,բասայում թքած վիճակ ա ? Թե ուրիշ ապռավդանի չկար կլասիկոյի վրով ...
> 
> ---------------------------------ԿԱՍ
> 
> Ռամոս--Կանավարո-Պեպե--Հայնցե
> ------------Դիարրա-
> -------Գուտի--Բապտիստա
> Ռաուլ---------ՌՎՆ----Ռոբինյո
> 
> Սա է օպտիմալ ու խաղակցված կազմը


Իմ կարծիքով մի փոքր այլ կազմով պետք է խաղա.
Կամ Գուտի կամ Բապտիստա, և դրանցից մեկի փոխարեն Ռոբեն

----------


## Սերխիո

Հաղթելու ենք .. .Ռոմային :Hands Up: 

Առաջ Ռեալ . . .
 :Hands Up:

----------


## Taurus

Բարդ ա լինելու Real-ի համար առանց Robinho, շատ բարդ ա լինելու!
Երևի կրվի

----------


## Սերխիո

> Բարդ ա լինելու Real-ի համար առանց Robinho, շատ բարդ ա լինելու!


Ճիշտ ես Ռոբը մեծ ուժ էր ,բայց դե  դուրս կգանք ... Ռոբբեն ունենք... :Ok:

----------


## Taurus

> Ճիշտ ես Ռոբը մեծ ուժ էր ,բայց դե  դուրս կգանք ... Ռոբբեն ունենք...


Կարող ա Rood-ի հետ մի բան անեն, բայց դժվար, Roma-ն գիտի որ Մդրիդուկ հաստատ կրված ա, պիտի վիզ դնի :Xeloq:

----------


## Մանե

*ROMA 2-1 REAL*

----------


## Սերխիո

լավ արդյունք ա, եթե հաշվի առնենք ,որ օդից կպավ Ռոմայի համար հաղթանակը ,մեր մոտ շանս չունեն . . .

----------


## GevSky

Դե լավ օդից չկպավ, Մանսինին իրա արագության ու տեխնիկայի հաշվին խփեց.

----------


## Amourchik

Հանգիստ թողեք ՌԵԱԼԻՆ: խաղաց ոչ լավ բայց նաև ոչ վատ մի հատ նայեք ում հետ էր խաղում և բոլորին թովում ա թե ՌՈՄԱՆ երկնքից իջաց թիմա իրանց դաշտում սպասում էր որ Ռեալը 7-0 հաղթի տենց բան չկա շատ նոռմալ հաշիվա հաջորդ փուլ դուրս գալու համար:Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում ա Բետիս-Ռեալ խաղին կասեմ միայն որ առանց պաշտպանության ենք խաղացել հաշվի առեք կատարվեց իմ կանխատեսումը որ առանց ՌԱՄՈՍԻ,Պեպեի, Հայնցեի մենք կարելիա ասել ներկա դրությամբ պաշտպանություն չունենք:Ամեն ինչ դեռ առջևումա: :Ok: 
ԱՌԱՋ ՌԵԱԼ :Tongue:  :Hands Up:

----------


## GevSky

Ես չասեցի թե ռեալը ոատ խաղաց ուղղակի ասեցի իրականությունը

----------


## Սերխիո

Ռոման Սելթիկ չի , բայց  միևնույն է մեր զոհն է . . . :Goblin: 

ՉԼ-ում դաշտի տեր լինելու գործոնը մեծ է ,սա սովորական ազգային առաջնոթյուն չէ

----------


## Աբելյան

ժողովուրդ մի մոռացեք որ Ռեալը Ռոմայի հետ ՍԲ-ում ավելի վատ ա խաղացել, քան թե Հռոմում

----------


## Սերխիո

> ժողովուրդ մի մոռացեք որ Ռեալը Ռոմայի հետ ՍԲ-ում ավելի վատ ա խաղացել, քան թե Հռոմում


մի անգամ 4-2 կրել ենք , դեմ չեմ  էս անգամ էլ կրկնել :Ok: 

մի անագմ էլ 0-1 կրվել են  ,բայց  այն դեպքում ,երբ խմբում առաջին տեղը ապահովել էինք ,իսկ <<Օլիմպիականում >> հաղթել ինք Բատիստուտայի թիմին  0-3 հաշվով  :Wink:

----------


## Տիգրան

Ռոմա-Ռեալ խաղի այսպիսի արդյունքը լրիվ կանխատեսելի էր, ու մտահոգվելու ոչինչ չկա, ՍԲ-ում հաղթելու ենք, առավել ևս որ Ռոմայի հարկի տակ գնդակ էլ ենք խփել: Ամեն ինչ խոսում է Ռեալի օգտին, միայն շատ ցավալի է, որ Ռամոսը չի խաղալու

----------


## Taurus

Բայց Roma-ն այն թիմերից է, որ կարող է 90 րոպե պաշտպանվել

----------


## REAL_ist

> Բայց Roma-ն այն թիմերից է, որ կարող է 90 րոպե պաշտպանվել


չեի ասի թե ետ թմերիցա, չնայած պաշտպանվել գիտի, ինչը յուրահատուկ է բոլոր իտալական թմերի համար

----------


## Սերխիո

> Բայց Roma-ն այն թիմերից է, որ կարող է 90 րոպե պաշտպանվել


ամեն  դեպքում   միայն   պաշտպանվելը լյուբոյ թիմի համար էլ ինքնասպանություն ա , եթե խաղում ես Ռեալի ,Մանչեստրի ,ինչու չէ նաև Բարսելոնի դեմ ...

----------


## Աբելյան

> մի անգամ 4-2 կրել ենք , դեմ չեմ  էս անգամ էլ կրկնել
> 
> մի անագմ էլ 0-1 կրվել են  ,բայց  այն դեպքում ,երբ խմբում առաջին տեղը ապահովել էինք ,իսկ <<Օլիմպիականում >> հաղթել ինք Բատիստուտայի թիմին  0-3 հաշվով


2001-ին. Ռոմա-Ռեալ 1-2 կարծեմ
Ռեալ-Ռոմա 1-1
2003-ին. Ռոմա-Ռեալ 0-3
Ռեալ-Ռոմա 0-1
2005-ին. Ռեալ-Ռոմա 4-2
Ռոմա-Ռեալ 0-3

Ռոման Ռեալի դաշտում ավելի լավ ա խաղում

----------


## Սերխիո

չափանիշ չի ... Քանի որ միշտ հանդիպել են խմբային մրցաշարում

----------


## Taurus

> Ռոման Ռեալի դաշտում ավելի լավ ա խաղում


դե հա, տակտիկայի հարց ա, Roma-ն հակագրոհների համար ա ստեղծված

----------


## Սերխիո

Նման ֆուտբոլային անբարոյականություն ես չէի տեսել ,ամենավերջին մարմնավաճառուհու պես վաճառված  մրցավար ? :Angry2:

----------


## Սամվել

> Նման ֆուտբոլային անբարոյականություն ես չէի տեսել ,ամենավերջին մարմնավաճառուհու պես վաճառված  մրցավար ?


Իհարկե մի քիչ տգեղ ստացվեց, բայց համենայն դեպս Ռեալի գոլը իրոք գոլ չէր  :Xeloq: /խաղից դուրս էր/

Բայց դե եթե մի քիչ օբյեկտիվ լինենք գոնե ոչ ոքիի արժանի էր Խետաֆեն . . .

Համենայն դեպս գոլը նշելուց առաջ թող մի հատ եզրայինին նայեին, ամբողջովի կանոններ սահմաններում էր ամեն ինչ . . .  :Wink: 

Ինչևէ մնաց 2  :Cool:

----------


## Սերխիո

հավես չունեմ բայց պտի գրեմ :

պատկերացրու Կանավարոն ու Ռամոսը եկել են ու արդեն շնորհավորում են ,այսինքն անցել է գոլից մոտ 30-40  վարկյան (  մինչև պաշտպանը հասնի )
եզրային անասունը ձեն չի հանում , բոլորը գրկախառնվել են , հետո  ետ ոչխարը ( Սամո ես բառերը *չ*ջնջես )   որոշում ա ,որ խաղից դուրս ա   ( բան չունեմ ստե ասելու ) ու  նշանա  ա տալի գլխավոր քյալին , ետ  էլ գրանցում ա խաղից դուրս ...
էլ չասեմ , թե ինչ չար կատակ դարձավ սուձյաի անուշադրությունը , ու *ՉԱՍԵՔ* հանկարծ ,թո դրանից հետո խփեին , ես լինեի նրանց տեղը չէի էլ խաղա  ըտենց  մրցավարի վարած խաղը ,ԿԹՔԵԻ աչքամիջում  ու կգնայի հանդերձարան ...

ինչևէ ...ժամանակն է  որ 2-ը դարձնենք 8

----------


## Սամվել

> հավես չունեմ բայց պտի գրեմ :
> 
> պատկերացրու Կանավարոն ու Ռամոսը եկել են ու արդեն շնորհավորում են ,այսինքն անցել է գոլից մոտ 30-40  վարկյան (  մինչև պաշտպանը հասնի )
> եզրային անասունը ձեն չի հանում , բոլորը գրկախառնվել են , հետո  ետ ոչխարը ( Սամո ես բառերը *չ*ջնջես )   որոշում ա ,որ խաղից դուրս ա   ( բան չունեմ ստե ասելու ) ու  նշանա  ա տալի գլխավոր քյալին , ետ  էլ գրանցում ա խաղից դուրս ...
> էլ չասեմ , թե ինչ չար կատակ դարձավ սուձյաի անուշադրությունը , ու *ՉԱՍԵՔ* հանկարծ ,թո դրանից հետո խփեին , ես լինեի նրանց տեղը չէի էլ խաղա  ըտենց  մրցավարի վարած խաղը ,ԿԹՔԵԻ աչքամիջում  ու կգնայի հանդերձարան ...
> 
> ինչևէ ...ժամանակն է  որ 2-ը դարձնենք 8


Չէ պրինցիպի ճիշտ ես ասում, բայց կարողա էտ դաունը կասկածում էր ու էն նաուշնիկով պաֆտոռը նայողներից ճշտեց։  :Think: 

Համենայն դեպս գլխավոր մրցավարը պետքա չթողեր որ միանգամից վերսկսեն, այլ պետքա պահանջեր սուլիչից հետո  :Ok: 

Բայց դե լավ այ ախպեր չմտածես . . .

Հ.Գ. 8 բայց հակառակ ուղղությամբ  :Tongue:  :Wink:

----------


## Սերխիո

լավ էլ չեմ գրելու. . . 
Կարևորը դու ինձ հասկացար , քանի որ սա արդարանալ չի ...
երկրորդ նախադասությանդ հետ բացարձակապես համաձայն եմ , քանի որ 10 րոպե կոկորդս ճղում եմ ու ետ եմ ասում . . .

----------


## GevSky

Ճիշտն ասած ես Ռեալի գոլի պահը չտեսա, ինձ ձեն տվին ասին Ռեալը գոլ խփեց մանթո եկա, բայց մինչև եկա Խետաֆեն հակագրոհ էր անում ու....... Եքա ուրախացա թռվռում էի համարյա: Ուզում էի կրկնողությունը տենաի ռեալի գոլի էնել ցույց չտվին, բայց իմ տեսածի ընթացքում Խետաֆեն բավականին լավ տպավորություն էր թողում: Իսկ եթե նկատել եք դատավորի անաչառություն, ուրեմն մեզ ել կհասկանաք երբ ոչ պակաս մարմնավաճառ Մեխուտո Գոնսալեսնա վա*ռ*ում Բարսայի խաղը:

----------


## Սերխիո

[QUOTE=GevSky;629309]Իսկ եթե նկատել եք դատավորի անաչառություն[QUOTE]

Հենց ետա էսօր վաբշե չնկատեցինք :Wink:

----------


## Սամվել

> Ճիշտն ասած ես Ռեալի գոլի պահը չտեսա, ինձ ձեն տվին ասին Ռեալը գոլ խփեց մանթո եկա, բայց մինչև եկա Խետաֆեն հակագրոհ էր անում ու....... Եքա ուրախացա թռվռում էի համարյա: Ուզում էի կրկնողությունը տենաի ռեալի գոլի էնել ցույց չտվին, բայց իմ տեսածի ընթացքում Խետաֆեն բավականին լավ տպավորություն էր թողում: Իսկ եթե նկատել եք դատավորի անաչառություն, ուրեմն մեզ ել կհասկանաք երբ ոչ պակաս մարմնավաճառ Մեխուտո Գոնսալեսնա վա*ռ*ում Բարսայի խաղը:


Գեվ գոլը Ռոբբեն էր խփել  :Wink:

----------


## GevSky

Էէէ սխալ արտահայտվեցի պետքա հակառակ ասեի :Smile:  Ոչինչ ախպեր ջան տրամտ մի գցի էտ հարցում մենք նույն կողմի վրա ենք, պետքա ստեղծել հատուկ բանակ ֆաները-սուդյաների դեմ :Hands Up: 

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> Գեվ գոլը Ռոբբեն էր խփել


Ռոբենից ալերգիա ունեմ գոնե Բապտիստան կամ Ռաուլը խփաց լինեին չնայած էական չի արդեն :Smile:

----------


## Սերխիո

Էկեք փակենք էս  թեման , դուք էլ վայելեք 2 միավոր հետ լինելու փաստը  :Wink:

----------


## Նորմարդ

> Էկեք փակենք էս  թեման , դուք էլ վայելեք 2 միավոր հետ լինելու փաստը


Էն որ Ռելաը Բարսային կրել էր մի ամսի չփակեցիք :Lol2:

----------


## REAL_ist

հա լավ մթոմ ետի ֆուտբոլ էր, եզի ծնունդ մրցավարը դրանից հետո դաժե Կիրգիզիայում խաղ վարելու իրավունք չունի

----------


## Սերխիո

> Էն որ Ռելաը Բարսային կրել էր մի ամսի չփակեցիք


առաջինը ես եմ առաջարկել երկրորդ օրը փակել քննարկումը  և փոխել եմ ստորագրությունս ու ավատարս ...

Եվս մեկ անգամ`վայելեք 2 միավոր հետ լինելու փաստը  :Cool:

----------


## Babyface

Կներեք,ես նոր եմ ստեղ,բայց չերազեք որ Բարսան կկարողանա Ռեալին անցնի)))

----------


## Սամվել

> Կներեք,ես նոր եմ ստեղ,բայց չերազեք որ Բարսան կկարողանա Ռեալին անցնի)))


Չենք երազում, կանխատեսում ենք  :Cool:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Չենք երազում, կանխատեսում ենք


չեք կանխատեսում , ցանկանում եք :Cool:

----------


## Սամվել

> չեք կանխատեսում , ցանկանում եք


Չէ ես վերջին մի ամսվա խաղեր հիման վրա կանխատեսում եմ  :Cool: 

Իսկ ընդհանրապես ցանկանում էլ եմ էլի . . .  :Wink:

----------


## Սերխիո

սիրում եմ ինտրիգ  :Love: , Մերսի Ռեալ ջան
*
Մոդերատորական։ Մի բանը մի անգամ գրեք։*

----------


## GevSky

Իսկ էտ ամենինչից անկախ ես հավատում եմ :Smile:

----------


## Սերխիո

2 միավորը 2 օրից ավել տպավորությունների տակ է դեռ թողել

----------


## GevSky

> 2 միավորը 2 օրից ավել տպավորությունների տակ է դեռ թողել


Գիտես ինչ եթե Բարսան սկզբից առաջ լիներ, սենց չեր լինի, դե բնական է որ հաղթանակի համը սկսում է գալ այսպիսի դեպքերում, չնայած ամեն ինչ դեռ առջևում է :Tongue:

----------


## Amourchik

Նախ և առաջ ես խոստովանեմ որ այսպիսի «խելացի,արդարացի և բարոյական » մրցավարներ միայն ՌԵԱԼԻ(ս)Ն են բաժին հասնում:Եկեք արդարացի լինենք ու ասենք էսպիսի բան կարող էր Բարսայի հետ լինել-միանշանակ ոչ ոչ և էլի լիքը ոչ մրցավարները շատ հիանալի են դատում Բարսայի խաղը:Ու հիմա թող Կալդերոնը ասի որ Ռեալը այնքան հզորա որ պետքա մրցավարներին չմեղադրի,բայց չէ որ թիմը կոտռվումա մրցավարի ամեն ապուշ սխալի պատճառով:Վստահ կարող եմ ասել սենց բան երբեք չէի տեսել սենց բան չէր եղել երևի Ռեալի հետ:Հաջողություն եմ մաղթում ՌԵԱԼԻՆ առաջկիա բոլոր խաղերում,վստահ եմ Ռեալը ամեն ինչ կանի դրա համար:

----------


## Սամվել

> Նախ և առաջ ես խոստովանեմ որ այսպիսի «խելացի,արդարացի և բարոյական » մրցավարներ միայն ՌԵԱԼԻ(ս)Ն են բաժին հասնում:Եկեք արդարացի լինենք ու ասենք էսպիսի բան կարող էր Բարսայի հետ լինել-*միանշանակ* ոչ ոչ և էլի լիքը ոչ մրցավարները շատ հիանալի են դատում Բարսայի խաղը:Ու հիմա թող Կալդերոնը ասի որ Ռեալը այնքան հզորա որ պետքա մրցավարներին չմեղադրի,բայց չէ որ թիմը կոտռվումա մրցավարի ամեն ապուշ սխալի պատճառով:Վստահ կարող եմ ասել սենց բան երբեք չէի տեսել սենց բան չէր եղել երևի Ռեալի հետ:Հաջողություն եմ մաղթում ՌԵԱԼԻՆ առաջկիա բոլոր խաղերում,վստահ եմ Ռեալը ամեն ինչ կանի դրա համար:


Էտքան միանշանակ մի ասա լա՞վ  :Wink:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Կներեք,ես նոր եմ ստեղ,բայց չերազեք որ Բարսան կկարողանա Ռեալին անցնի)))


Ներելու բան չկա :Smile:  Ուղղակի բացարձակ ճշմարտություն :Hands Up: 
Համ էլ բարի գալուստ: Էս թեմայում ակտիվ եղիր :Smile:  Ռեալի երկրպագուները միշտ էլ սպասված են :Cool:

----------


## PygmaliOn

Recreativo Huelva	2:3	Real Madrid
Jose Martin Caceres	16
Carlos Martins	              90
29	Raul	
74	Robinho	
90	Robinho	
տարբերությունը նորից 5 է

----------


## Ambrosine

Real-ը նորից չհաղթահարեց 1/8-ը :Cray:  Ոչինչ, տենց էլ ա լինում....

----------


## Տիգրան

Լավ էլի, խայտառակ եղանք, ամոթնելա լավ բաբ, էտ ինչ խաղ էր: Զարմանալիա 1 ամսում ոնց կարա տենց լավ ու արդյունավետ թիմը հիմնովին քանդվի:

----------


## REAL_ist

մտավախություններս իրականացան, նայելուց ոնց որ գիտեյ որ սենցա լինելու :Sad: 
մի տարի էլ պտի սպասենք

----------


## Նորմարդ

> մտավախություններս իրականացան, նայելուց ոնց որ գիտեյ որ սենցա լինելու
> մի տարի էլ պտի սպասենք


Խոսքերս ավելորդ են
Ցավակցում եմ  :Smile: 

Հ.Գ.
Չնայած հիմա Ռեալը երևի ամբողջովին կկենտրոնանա ազգային առաջնության վրա այդ առումով լավ չի էլի, չնայած միշտ էլ հաղթում է ուժեղագույնը :Smile:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Խոսքերս ավելորդ են
> Ցավակցում եմ 
> 
> Հ.Գ.
> Չնայած հիմա Ռեալը երևի ամբողջովին կկենտրոնանա ազգային առաջնության վրա այդ առումով լավ չի էլի, չնայած միշտ էլ հաղթում է ուժեղագույնը


Դե էտ առումով արդեն ամեն ինչ պարզ ա :Tongue: 
*ՌԵԱԼ*

----------


## GevSky

Ոչ մի բան ել պարզ չի, Ռեալը իրա պարտությունների շարանը դեռ չի վերջացրել, իսկ ռեկրեատիվոյին հաղթելու համար թող դատավորից շնորհակալ լինեն, մեկել մի հատ Ռոբինյոից, որը էսօր շատ վատ խաղ ցույց տվեց...

----------


## REAL_ist

Ռեկռեատիվոյից լավ էին խաղում ու դրա համար կրել են, ոչմեկից էլ շնորհակալ պտի չլնեն, ես տարի քիչ չեղավ որ սուդյեքը Ռեալի համար անբարենպատ որոշումներ կայացրին
ինչա նշանակում Ռոբինյոյից պտի շնորհակալ լինի, կարողա Ռոբինյոն Ռեալի մասը չի կազմում?
հուսացեք ու հավատացեք որ պարտությունների շարանը կշարունակվի, նաղդ հիմիկվա դրությամբ Ռեալը Բարսայի նկատմամբ 5 միավորի արժանի առավելություն ունի…

----------


## Լեո

> ...էս տարի քիչ չեղավ որ սուդյեքը Ռեալի համար անբարենպատ որոշումներ կայացրին...


*Երեկվա Ռոմայի հետ խաղում Ռաուլի` խաղից դուրս խփած գո՞լն էլ էր "սուդյեքի" անբարենպաստ որոշում:* 
Լա~վ էլի... Էդ թիմը էդքանից ավել խաղալ չի կարող!

----------


## Աբելյան

չնայած մրցավարի նվիրած գոլին ու մեր 3-4 չօգտագործված 100-տոկոսանոց պահերին՝ Ռեալը դուրս մնաց

ինչ ասեմ

սեփական պարտությունն ընդունելը ֆուտբոլասիրական մշակույթի կարևոր մաս ա  :Jpit:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Երեկվա Ռոմայի հետ խաղում Ռաուլի` խաղից դուրս խփած գո՞լն էլ էր "սուդյեքի" անբարենպաստ որոշում:


գրածս որևե առնչություն ունի գրածիդ հետ? միատել ուշադիր կարդա ինչեմ գրել ու կհասկանաս ասածիս իմաստը, որ չհասկանաս կասես կպարզաբանեմ ինչ ի նկատի ունեի



> Լա~վ էլի... Էդ թիմը էդքանից ավել խաղալ չի կարող!


հա հա ցավդ տանեմ, ֆյունիկնել բարսայից ուժեղա…
ու ես ասածս քո փառահեղ մտքին չի զիջում



> սեփական պարտությունն ընդունելը ֆուտբոլասիրական մշակույթի կարևոր մաս ա


եսքան գրելու մեջ մի բառ ասել եմ որ արժանի չէին, կամ պեքա կրեին? Ռեկռեատիվոյի խաղի մասին էի ես գրում, իսկ երեկվա խաղի մասին արդեն ասել եմ՝



> մտավախություններս իրականացան, նայելուց ոնց որ գիտեյ որ սենցա լինելու
> մի տարի էլ պտի սպասենք

----------


## Լեո

> գրածս որևե առնչություն ունի գրածիդ հետ? միատել ուշադիր կարդա ինչեմ գրել ու կհասկանաս ասածիս իմաստը, որ չհասկանաս կասես կպարզաբանեմ ինչ ի նկատի ունեի


Գրածիդ մեջ պարզ երևում ա, որ "սուդյեքից" դժգոհ ես: Թե տենց չի, պարզաբանիր:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ռեկռեատիվոյից լավ էին խաղում ու դրա համար կրել են, ոչմեկից էլ շնորհակալ պտի չլնեն, ես տարի* քիչ չեղավ* որ սուդյեքը Ռեալի համար անբարենպատ որոշումներ կայացրին
> ինչա նշանակում Ռոբինյոյից պտի շնորհակալ լինի, կարողա Ռոբինյոն Ռեալի մասը չի կազմում?
> հուսացեք ու հավատացեք որ պարտությունների շարանը կշարունակվի, նաղդ հիմիկվա դրությամբ Ռեալը Բարսայի նկատմամբ 5 միավորի արժանի առավելություն ունի…


Չի ասում, թե *բոլոր* որոշումները անբարենպաստ էին, ասում ա, որ մեծ մասամբ: Ու ճիշտ ա ասում

----------


## Լեո

> Չի ասում, թե *բոլոր* որոշումները անբարենպաստ էին, ասում ա, որ մեծ մասամբ: Ու ճիշտ ա ասում


Էդքանը հասկանում եմ, ուղղակի ուզում եմ ասել, որ մենակ *վատն* եք շեշտում, իսկ լավի (այսինքն` Ռեալի օգտին կողմնապահության) մասին "համեստորեն" լռում եք:

----------


## Egern.net

մի երկու ամիս առաջ գրել էի, որ իտալական ոչ մի թիմ քառորդ եզրափակիչ չի մտնելու: Ամենաքիչ հավանական թվացող զույգերում այդպես էլ ստացվում էր.... էն էլ.... էն էլ ո՞վ \"պադվադիտ\" արեց....

ափսոս

----------


## Սամվել

ԼԱվ չեղավ...  :Sad:  ՀԻմա մենակ առաջնության վրա են վիզ դնելու, աչքիս մեր պոկեռը էս տարի ի ստացվի  :LOL:  լավ չմտածեք...  :Tongue: 

Առաջնությունն էլ ենք կրելու  :Tongue:  :LOL:  :Cool:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Գրածիդ մեջ պարզ երևում ա, որ "սուդյեքից" դժգոհ ես: Թե տենց չի, պարզաբանիր:


ասածս ենա որ կոմնապահության մասին խոսք չի կարող գնա, որովհետև հակառակ պատկերը քիչ չի եղել, հասարակ սխալները մրցավարական կողմնապահություն չի, ֆուտբոլի մասնա կազմում, հիմա նույն ձև անթիվ անհամար հակագրոհներ չեղած աֆսայդների համար կասեցվում են կարողա գոլ լինի վերջը, իսկ որ սխալվում քիչ տեսանելի ավսայդը չեն տենում, և սուդյեն և խաղացողները, իսկ մենք պավտոռից տենում կողմնապահությամ մասին ենք խոսում ու ասում որ սուդյան չլներ չէին կրի ետի հեչ տեղին չի
ես ընդհանրապես իսպանական սուդյեքից եմ դժգոհ, ոչ թե Ռեալի դեմ որոշումների կամ Բարսայի համար աներևակայելի 11 մետրանոցներ նշանակելուն, ինչ անտաղանդ սուդյա ասես թե չկա Իսպանիայում

----------


## Սերխիո

ախր Ռոման գնալու ա  մուֆտա տեղը մի հատ թիմից 6-7 հատ գոլ ուտի թռնի,ախր ետի խաղ չէր ,որ խաղում էին իտալացիները ,ուղղակի ստեղ մնում ա հիշեմ ,որ ՌՎՆ-ն եթե շտանգի տեղը գոլ խփեր հռոմում ,մենք երեկ կհաղթեինք էլ ,խաղը բաց կլիներ ...

ախ ետ տռավմեք ...

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Դե տենց ել որ լիներ երեկ Ակվիլիանիի ու մեկել չեմ հիշում ում շտանգեքը որ գոլ լինեեեր....

----------


## Սերխիո

Թո աքվիլանիինն էլ մտնել ,թո Բապտիստայինն էլ մտներ ,գոնե ետ ժամանակ ուրիշ հոգեբանությամբ կխաղային

----------


## Սամվել

> Թո աքվիլանիինն էլ մտնել ,թո Բապտիստայինն էլ մտներ ,գոնե ետ ժամանակ ուրիշ հոգեբանությամբ կխաղային


Հա դեե ԻՆչ եք խորացել...փաստ մնւոմա փաստ որ Բերնաբեոյում Ռեալին ծեծեցին.. ու դուս թողեցին... ու եթեների իմաստը կորումա ...  :Wink:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Դե հա, Չգիտենք ինչ կլիներ. եղավ այն ինչ եղավ ..... ավելի լավա սխալների մասին մտածեն ու նայեն ապագային  :Wink:

----------


## REAL_ist

ծեծելը օգտագործելը անտեղինա, ոչ թե Ռոման շատ լավ խաղաց, այլ Ռեալը շատ վատ խաղաց, ինչը իրա պատճառներնել ուներ, չնայած արդարացում չկա, վատ են խաղացել, տենց սաստավով էլ պետքա ավելի լավ խաղաին Բեռնաբեուում

----------


## Սամվել

> ծեծելը օգտագործելը անտեղինա, ոչ թե Ռոման շատ լավ խաղաց, այլ Ռեալը շատ վատ խաղաց, ինչը իրա պատճառներնել ուներ, չնայած արդարացում չկա, վատ են խաղացել, տենց սաստավով էլ պետքա ավելի լավ խաղաին Բեռնաբեուում


Այո... *Վերջ*

Նույնիսկ ես չէի սպասում տենց խաղ Ռեալից չնայած ի տայմն են մանակ նայել...էսօր քննության էի...

----------


## Amourchik

> Հա դեե ԻՆչ եք խորացել...փաստ մնւոմա փաստ որ Բերնաբեոյում Ռեալին ծեծեցին.. ու դուս թողեցին... ու եթեների իմաստը կորումա ...


Չեմ հասկանում ոնց կարող եք ասել որ Ռոման ծեծեց Ռեալին :Shok: խաղը նայաց ցանկացած մարդ տեսավ որ Ռեալը վատ խաղաղաց,այսինքն վատ չխաղաց պարզապես ՌԵԱԼավարի չխաղաց որին ամբողջ Եվրոպան էր սպասում,բայց բոլորը տեսան որ Ռոման բարձրակարգ թիմի տպավորություն չթողեց մեկել մի բան-կա մի լավ ասացվածք
«ԾԻծաղում է նա ով վերջինն է ծիծաղում»այնպես եք ասում ոնց որ Բարսելոնը արդեն ՉԼ հաղթողն է :Shok:

----------


## Cesare

> մեկել մի բան-կա մի լավ ասացվածք
> «ԾԻծաղում է նա ով վերջինն է ծիծաղում»այնպես եք ասում ոնց որ Բարսելոնը արդեն ՉԼ հաղթողն է


*
Կարելի է ծիծաղալ նրա վրա, որ Ռեալը Իսպանիաում լինելով առաջին տոն տվողներից մեկը, արդեն 4-րդ տարին ա ՉԼ-ի 1*/8-ից դուրս չի գալիս :*

----------


## Սամվել

> Չեմ հասկանում ոնց կարող եք ասել որ Ռոման ծեծեց Ռեալինխաղը նայաց ցանկացած մարդ տեսավ որ Ռեալը վատ խաղաղաց,այսինքն վատ չխաղաց պարզապես ՌԵԱԼավարի չխաղաց որին ամբողջ Եվրոպան էր սպասում,բայց բոլորը տեսան որ Ռոման բարձրակարգ թիմի տպավորություն չթողեց մեկել մի բան-կա մի լավ ասացվածք
> «ԾԻծաղում է նա ով վերջինն է ծիծաղում»այնպես եք ասում ոնց որ Բարսելոնը արդեն ՉԼ հաղթողն է


Լավ խաղում է նա որ իր դաշտում գոնե մեկ մաքուր գոլ է խփում...
ԲԱյց դե ես ընդամենը փաստ էի արձանագրում... Ու Բարսայի հետ էլ կապ չունի..
Իմիջայլոց 1ի տայմը նայել եմ ու եթե պատահականությունը ու Կասսիլիասը չլինեին հաստատ հենց 1ի տայմում կծեծեին Ռեալին... 
Հ.Գ. Բառերից մի կախվեք իմ լեքսիկոնով ծեծելը հաղթելան... ու դուրս թողելը  :Wink:

----------


## Ambrosine

*Ռեալ*-Էսպանյոլ
*2*-1 :Bux: 

_Ռաուլս էլ գոլ խփեց_ :Tongue:

----------


## Նորմարդ

> *Ռեալ*-Էսպանյոլ
> *2*-1
> 
> _Ռաուլս էլ գոլ խփեց_


Շնորհավոր :Smile:

----------


## Սերխիո

Մնաց Մյուս կատալոնական ակումբի հարցերը լուծենք ,բայց այս դեպքում պետք է լրիվ կազմով ծնկի բերենք :Goblin:

----------


## REAL_ist

Շնորհավոր մեր հերթական կամային հաղթանակի կապակցությամբ :Cool:

----------


## GevSky

Շնորհավոր, չնայած իմ կարծիքով ամեն դեպքում ռեալը խղճուկ տեսք ուներ, կասկածելի 11մ և ընդհանրապես Էսպանյոլը արժանի չէր պարտության:

----------


## Լեո

> Մնաց Մյուս կատալոնական ակումբի հարցերը լուծենք ,բայց այս դեպքում պետք է լրիվ կազմով ծնկի բերենք


Վերջը պիտի Բարսային կպնեք, չէ՞:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Շնորհավոր, չնայած իմ կարծիքով ամեն դեպքում ռեալը խղճուկ տեսք ուներ, կասկածելի 11մ և ընդհանրապես Էսպանյոլը արժանի չէր պարտության:


Հաղթանակի էլ արժանի չէր.....

----------


## GevSky

Ես չասեցի թե արժանի եր հաղթանակի, բայց Ռեալը ավելի շատ արժանի չէր, խոստովանի որ Էսպանյոլից լավ չէր խաղում... :Tongue: 

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց



> Մնաց Մյուս կատալոնական ակումբի հարցերը լուծենք ,բայց այս դեպքում պետք է լրիվ կազմով ծնկի բերենք


*Худая корова еще не газель*
Հ.Գ. Չնջնեք լավել գրել եմ :Tongue:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Շնորհավոր, չնայած իմ կարծիքով ամեն դեպքում ռեալը խղճուկ տեսք ուներ, կասկածելի 11մ և ընդհանրապես Էսպանյոլը արժանի չէր պարտության:


չե ոնց քցում բռնում եմ Բարսայի ու Ռեալի երկրպագուները ֆուտբոլը լռիվ տարբեր ձև են նայում ու հասկանում :LOL: 
նախ կասկածելի ոչ մի բան չկար ետ 11մ ում, երկրորդը Ռեալներ հաղթանակի արժանի, ոչ մեկ Էսպանյոլի մասին չի մտահոգվում, հարվածների վիճակագրություննել խոսքերիս ապացույց՝15-6 եթե չեմ սխալվում :Wink:

----------


## Սերխիո

Բնական ա Ռեալը իրա  մոշնի խաղը չխաղաց հասկանալի պատճառներով , ստիպողական ռոտացիայա լինում կազմում , հիմանական կազմի հարձակողական եռյակից խաղում ա մենակ Ռաուլը ,իսկ Ռոբինյոին դեռ մի քիչ ժամանակ ա պետք ՀԼԸ :
Պաշտպանությունում ինչ ալիֆրանգի մոդել ասես չի հնարում Շուստերը մինչև որակազրկումներից ու տռավմեքից հետ գան ՏՂԵՔԸ ,են Մեցելդերը վաբշե մոռացվելա  :Think: 
Բավական ա 1-2 հաղթանակ էլ ու նորից հաղթարշավը կձգվի `զուգակցվելով թիմային խաղով ,մի տեսակ խառն ա վիչակը ... Ռուդիկի տեղը երևում ա :Sad: 


*GevSky* ետ Ռաուլի պենալն էլ կասկածելի ? հիմա սարագոսայի խաղն եմ նայում ,ու հիշեցի ,թե ինչ անկապ պենալ դրին վերջում Բարսի օգտին ,երբ գնդակը կպավ Խուանֆրանի ուսին :Shok: 

*Leo_de_Gran*
հարցը ստեղ Բարսա ակումբը չի ,եթե երկրոդ տեղում Վալենսիան լիներ , իրա վրով էի գրելու նույն բանը :Wink:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ես չասեցի թե արժանի եր հաղթանակի, բայց Ռեալը ավելի շատ արժանի չէր, խոստովանի որ Էսպանյոլից լավ չէր խաղում...


Չէ, լավ չէր խաղում, շատ լավ էր խաղում :Tongue: : Ուղղակի հերթական անգամ Բարսելոնայի երկրպագուի աչքերով ես մեկնաբանում




> Худая корова еще не газель
> Հ.Գ. Չնջնեք լավել գրել եմ


Վերջը լավ լինի....

----------


## Սերխիո

Ի դեպ ,էս տղեն Լա Լիգայի շրջանականներում խփեց իր 200 -երոդ գոլը :Hands Up:

----------


## Լեո

> Ի դեպ ,էս տղեն Լա Լիգայի շրջանականներում խփեց իր 200 -երոդ գոլը


Հալալա էդ տղուն: :Hands Up: 
Ճիշտա Ռեալին չեմ երկրպագում, բայց Ռաուլին չհարգել չեմ կարող: :Ok:

----------


## GevSky

Ժողովուրդ եկեք մի հատ բոլորս մի կողմ քաշվենք և մեզ կողքից նայենք ու կտեսնենք, որ մենք արդեն վաղուց հաղթել ենք՝ (անկախ նրանից թե ով չեմպիոն կդառնա) լինելով երկրպագու այս՝ աշխարհի գերհզոր գրանդների մոլի երկրպագուները, հալալա մեզ այ թե ուրիշ հարցերում ել սենց լինեինք :Think:  :Hands Up:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Հալալա էդ տղուն:
> Ճիշտա Ռեալին չեմ երկրպագում, բայց Ռաուլին չհարգել չեմ կարող:


Հալալը էն խոսքը չի :Hands Up:  Ես էլ հարգում եմ ախոյան թիմերի այն ֆուտբոլիստներին ու երկրպագուներին, որոնք չեն ժխտում, որ *Ռաուլը*  :Hands Up:  ֆոււտբոլիստ ա:

----------


## GevSky

Ես միշտ ել ասել եմ որ մենակ Ռաուլին ու Բապտիստային եմ սիրում Ռեալից, իսկ դու կասե՞ս ում ես սիրում Բարսայից Աստղ ջան

----------


## Սամվել

> Ես միշտ ել ասել եմ որ մենակ Ռաուլին ու Բապտիստային եմ սիրում Ռեալից, իսկ դու կասե՞ս ում ես սիրում Բարսայից Աստղ ջան


+Կասսիլիաս  :Ok: , +Սերխիո Ռամոս
— Պեպե/մարդ չի էտի կապիկա/  :Bad:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ես միշտ ել ասել եմ որ մենակ Ռաուլին ու Բապտիստային եմ սիրում Ռեալից, իսկ դու կասե՞ս ում ես սիրում Բարսայից Աստղ ջան


Չնայած Պույոլն ա ավագը, բայց թիմի հոգին Չավին ա /ճիշտ եմ նկատել? :Xeloq: /: Ուրեմն` *Չավի* /առաջ ավելի շատ էի հարգում, հիմա ոնց-որ Ռայխկարդը էտքան էլ չի խաղացնում? Ժամանակ չունենալու պատճառով հիմա քիչ եմ նայում Բարսայի խաղերը, դրա համար եթե սխալվում եմ, կներեք :Cool: /, *Մեսսի* /համառ ա/, *Կրկիչ* /մենակ չասես, թե արտաքինի համար, ուղղակի ուրիշների նման Կրկիչը չի տառապում աստղային հիվանդությամբ, իրոք խաղում ա :Wink: /

Չգիտեմ խի, բայց Ռոնալդինյոյին տենց էլ չսիրեցի :Nea: 
Պույոլը անսպառ էներգիայի աղբյուր ա, <<*տապոռ ա*>> :Goblin: :  Հիշում եմ մի անգամ ինքն ու *Ռաուլը* գլխով իրար խփեցին, իրան բան չեղավ, իսկ *Ռաուլի* ունքը բացվեց :Lol2: 

_Հ.Գ. Հարգում եմ անխտիր բոլոր թիմերի առաջնորդներին, լիդերներին: Իրանք ծանր գործ են անում_ :Smile:

----------


## Սերխիո

Բարսայից  ոչ միայն հարգում եմ Չավիին ,այլև շատ սիրում ...

Անրիին ,Աբիդալին ,Թյուրամին շատ եմ սիրում , բայց դա կապված է Ֆրանսիայի հավաքականի հետ:

----------


## REAL_ist

Անրիին ու Չավիին հարգում եմ :Ok:

----------


## Taurus

Դե որ ձեր սիրակստիկը սկսվել ա, ես էլ ասեմ,
Casillas  և Ramos, միշտ եղել են իմ աստղային թիմում ու հիմնական կազմում, ափսոս որ Real-ում են խաղում:

----------


## Լեո

Դե քանի որ խոսք գնաց հակառակորդ թիմի ֆուտբոլիստներին սիրել-չսիրելու մասին, ես էլ իմ կարծիքը ասեմ.
Ռեալի ֆուտբոլիստներին, որպես առանձին մարզիկներ, ոչ որպես Ռեալի ֆուտբոլիստներ, շատ եմ հարգում ու համակրում (բացառությամբ մի քանիսի): Նրանցից շատերին նույնիսկ շատ եմ սիրում, իհարկե իրենց ազգային հավաքականների կազմում: 
Ուղղակի երբեմն-երբեմն, կապված Բարսայի հետ մրցակցության հետ, նրանց պահի ազդեցության տակ ատում եմ, բայց հետո ամեն ինչ իր տեղնա ընկնում: :Ok: 
Մի բան էլ ասեմ: Չգիտեմ ինչքանով եմ ճիշտ, բայց եթե Ռեալը չլիներ ԼԱ լիգայում, ես երևի Բարսային էդքան շատ չէի երկրպագի: Ես ոչ միայն Բարսայի երկրպագու եմ, այլև Ռալի հակաերկրպագու, չնայած երևի դա ոչ միայն իմ մոտա էդպես: :Smile:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Դե քանի որ խոսք գնաց հակառակորդ թիմի ֆուտբոլիստներին սիրել-չսիրելու մասին, ես էլ իմ կարծիքը ասեմ.
> Ռեալի ֆուտբոլիստներին, որպես առանձին մարզիկներ, ոչ որպես Ռեալի ֆուտբոլիստներ, շատ եմ հարգում ու համակրում (բացառությամբ մի քանիսի): Նրանցից շատերին նույնիսկ շատ եմ սիրում, իհարկե իրենց ազգային հավաքականների կազմում: 
> Ուղղակի երբեմն-երբեմն, կապված Բարսայի հետ մրցակցության հետ, նրանց պահի ազդեցության տակ ատում եմ, բայց հետո ամեն ինչ իր տեղնա ընկնում:
> Մի բան էլ ասեմ: Չգիտեմ ինչքանով եմ ճիշտ, բայց եթե Ռեալը չլիներ ԼԱ լիգայում, ես երևի Բարսային էդքան շատ չէի երկրպագի: Ես ոչ միայն Բարսայի երկրպագու եմ, այլև Ռալի հակաերկրպագու, չնայած երևի դա ոչ միայն իմ մոտա էդպես:


Իսկ ես Ռեալի երկրպագու եմ: Երկրպագել եմ Ռեալին` նույնիսկ չիմանալով, որ գոյություն ունի Բարսելոնա անունով թիմ: Մեծանալուն զուգահեռ սկսեցի դառնալ /քո ասած ձևով/ Բարսելոնի հակաերկրպագու

----------


## Սերխիո

> : Ես ոչ միայն Բարսայի երկրպագու եմ, այլև Ռալի հակաերկրպագու


ա~խ ետ ստավկեքը :LOL: 


Հ.Գ.

կեցցե' <<Դեղին սուզանավը>> :Tongue:  :Ok:

----------


## Աբելյան

վերջ արդեն

----------


## Amourchik

> Ես միշտ ել ասել եմ որ մենակ Ռաուլին ու Բապտիստային եմ սիրում Ռեալից, իսկ դու կասե՞ս ում ես սիրում Բարսայից Աստղ ջան


Դե Բարսան մեծ ակումբ ա, (բայց դե ես իմ որոշումը կայացրել եմ արդեն,)ու պարզա որ շատ լավ խաղացողներ ունի,բայց դե կասեմ Բոյան Կրկիչն ա լավը իրա տարիքի համար կասեի շատ լավնա նույնիսկ ,Լիոնել Մեսսի,:Երևի այսքանը:
Դե իսկ Ռեալում բացարձակ չկա ֆուտբոլիստ որին չսիրեմ,բացառությամբ Միգել Տոռեսի,բոլորին շատ եմ սիրում,իսկ  որպես չափանիշ,ինձ համար գոյություն ունեն հետևյալ 4 անձնավորությունները

1.ՍԵՐԽԻՈ ՌԱՄՈՍ
2.ՌԱՈՒԼ
3.ԶԻԴԱՆ
4.ԳՈՒՏԻ

----------


## Սերխիո

Էս տուրին 17 տարվա  սառույցը հալեցնելու ենք , այս անգամ պետք է <<Ռիազորը>>գրավնեք . . . Ու կասենք . << ընկավ Լա Կորունիայի ամենաանառիկ ամրոցը Մադրիդի արքայական զինվորների զարկից . . .>>

Հ.Գ.
Սիրում եմ ֆուտբոլը ...

----------


## Սամվել

> Դե Բարսան մեծ ակումբ ա, (բայց դե ես իմ որոշումը կայացրել եմ արդեն,)ու պարզա որ շատ լավ խաղացողներ ունի,բայց դե կասեմ Բոյան Կրկիչն ա լավը իրա տարիքի համար կասեի շատ լավնա նույնիսկ ,Լիոնել Մեսսի,:Երևի այսքանը:
> Դե իսկ Ռեալում բացարձակ չկա ֆուտբոլիստ որին չսիրեմ,բացառությամբ Միգել Տոռեսի,բոլորին շատ եմ սիրում,իսկ որպես չափանիշ,ինձ համար գոյություն ունեն հետևյալ 4 անձնավորությունները
> 
> 1.ՍԵՐԽԻՈ ՌԱՄՈՍ
> 2.ՌԱՈՒԼ
> 3.ԶԻԴԱՆ
> 4.ԳՈՒՏԻ


ԶԶվում եմ Գուտիից, նախ իրա լակոտական պահվածքի համար... Հաբրգած լակոտի տպավորությունա թողում իմ մոտ/նեղանալ չկա/ 2րդն էլ ոնց որ հեչ տղամարդ չլինի...

Չնայած  էտքան էլ վատ չի խաղում, բայց իրան կյանքւոմ բարձրակարգ ֆուտբոլիստ չեմ համարի  :Bad: 

Իրոք Սերխիո Ռամոսը հիմիկվա դրությամբ շատ լավնա...
Զիդանի մասին խոսքերն ավելորդ են...
Ռաուլն էլ իրա նվիրվածության ու հավատարմության համար արժանիա հարգանքի.../Դրանով ինքը արդեն մտելա պատմության մեջ/

Xxxx Ջան հետաքրքիրա՞ Կասսիլիասին մոռացել էիր թե՞ ոնց...

Իմ կարծիքով Կասը Ռեալի ու ընդհանրապես Համաշխարհային ֆուտբոլի պատմության լավագույն դարպասապահենրիցա... ու մի 5-6 տարիա Աշխարհում լավագույննա...

հետաքրքիրա ինչով են մտածում որ իրան էտ մրցանակը չեն տալիս... :Think: 

Ռեալից ամենաշատը իրան եմ հարգում  :Ok:

----------


## Սերխիո

Սամո' , հօպ :Stop:  մեր  փոխավագին մի' վիրավորի ,թե չէ, ես գիտես  քանի անգամ եմ ինձ զսպել վիրավորական արտահայտություններ չանել մեսսիի , դեկու և էտօ'օի վրով:

----------


## Սամվել

> Սամո' , հօպ մեր  փոխավագին մի' վիրավորի ,թե չէ, ես գիտես  քանի անգամ եմ ինձ զսպել վիրավորական արտահայտություններ չանել մեսսիի , դեկու և էտօ'օի վրով:


Ապեր չեմ վիրավորում իմ կարծիքն եմ գրում...

Դու գտնում ես որ ինքը նենց կարգին տղամարդավարիա՞ խաղում  :Think:

----------


## Սերխիո

դե կարծիք էլ ,կա կարծիք էլ ...
իսկ թե ով ոնց ա խաղում , ես ավել վատ օրինակներ գիտեմ ,մեկը ձեր Վան բոմելի քայլը կլասիկոյի ժամանակ  ու  շա~տ-շա~տ:

----------


## Սամվել

> դե կարծիք էլ ,կա կարծիք էլ ...
> իսկ թե ով ոնց ա խաղում , ես ավել վատ օրինակներ գիտեմ ,մեկը ձեր Վան բոմելի քայլը կլասիկոյի ժամանակ  ու  շա~տ-շա~տ:


Վան Բոմելը մի 3-4 խաղա Բարսայում խաղացել... էտ ոնց մերը դառավ  :LOL: Ինքը Էտքան չկա որ Բարսայի ֆուտբոլիստ կոչվի  :Cool: 

Իսկ Գուտիի կարգի ֆուտբոլիստները որ երկար տարիներ խաղում են .. ու արդեն քո ասած զամավագ են դառնում. պետքա իրանց պահվածքով հարգանք առաջացնեն... ոնց որ Ռաուլը...ո՞վ կարա ասի Ռաուլին չեմ հարգում...Ինքը իրա պահվածքով մենակ զզվանաքա առաջացնում... հուսեմ բավարար հիմնավորված գրեցի... Էտ կարգի մարդիկ պետքա օրինկ լինեն երիտասարդների համար... Իսկ դրանից ի՞նչ օրինակ... Մի խոսքով շատ չխորանամ... Բյաց դե իրա կարգի ֆուտբոլիստը պետքա Համեստ լինի ու զուսպ...Տենց ֆուտբոլիստննեն են հարգվում  :Ok:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Բյաց դե իրա կարգի ֆուտբոլիստը պետքա Համեստ լինի ու զուսպ...


դա շատերն էլ գատուզոին են սիրում , բայց դե ետի լրիվ անասուն ա :
Գուտիի կարգի ֆուտբոլիստները շատ են ,իսկ Ռաուլի , ձեր Չավիի ,Պիռլոի ,Դել Պիեռոի նմանները քիչ են ,այ իրանց կարաս մատների վրա հաշվես :Think: 

Գուտիի կարգի կապտանռնագույնների շարքից `Լուիս Էնրիկե ,Կոկու ,Դեկու `համար 1 դերասանը  :Bad:

----------


## Amourchik

Հարգելի Սամվել Կասիլյասին չեմ մոռացել պարզապես գրել եմ այն մարդկանց անունները որոնց շնորհիվ սկսել եմ սիրել ՖՈՒՏԲՈԼ ասվածը(ՌԱՈՒԼ,ԶԻԴԱՆ,ԳՈՒՏԻ) և որոնց շնորհիվ կշարունակեմ սիրել(ՌԱՄՈՍ):Իմ համար հասկանալի չի այն հանգամանքը որ Գուտին ոչ տղամարդավարի ա խաղում անկեղծ եմ ասում առաջին անգամ եմ նման կարծիք լսում ինչևէ կարծիքը մնում է կարծիք իմ համար Գուտին մնում է ԳՈՒՏԻ մեծատառով ֆուտբոլիստ իմ ամենասիրելի 4 ֆուտբոլիստներից 4-րդը:
Ընդհանուր առմամբ լիովին համաձայն եմ «Սերխիո » ի հետ լրիվ ճիշտ էր արտահայտվել պետք չէ մեր փոխավագին վիրավորել: :Ok: Դա նույնն է ինչ որ Դիեգո  Մարադոնային համարեք հարգանքի չարժանի ֆուտբոլիստ քանի որ նա թմրամոլ է ու անվայել կյանքով ա ապրում.Այդպես չի կարելի գնահատել ֆուտբոլիստներին:

----------


## Սամվել

> Հարգելի Սամվել Կասիլյասին չեմ մոռացել պարզապես գրել եմ այն մարդկանց անունները որոնց շնորհիվ սկսել եմ սիրել ՖՈՒՏԲՈԼ ասվածը(ՌԱՈՒԼ,ԶԻԴԱՆ,ԳՈՒՏԻ) և որոնց շնորհիվ կշարունակեմ սիրել(ՌԱՄՈՍ):Իմ համար հասկանալի չի այն հանգամանքը որ Գուտին ոչ տղամարդավարի ա խաղում անկեղծ եմ ասում առաջին անգամ եմ նման կարծիք լսում ինչևէ կարծիքը մնում է կարծիք իմ համար Գուտին մնում է ԳՈՒՏԻ մեծատառով ֆուտբոլիստ իմ ամենասիրելի 4 ֆուտբոլիստներից 4-րդը:
> Ընդհանուր առմամբ լիովին համաձայն եմ «Սերխիո » ի հետ լրիվ ճիշտ էր արտահայտվել պետք չէ մեր փոխավագին վիրավորել:Դա նույնն է ինչ որ Դիեգո  Մարադոնային համարեք հարգանքի չարժանի ֆուտբոլիստ քանի որ նա թմրամոլ է ու անվայել կյանքով ա ապրում.Այդպես չի կարելի գնահատել ֆուտբոլիստներին:


Ես այդպես չեմ գնահատում...Ուղակի հիմա հավես չունեմ իկրա ոչ տղամարդավարի պահվածքի հիմնավորումները օրինակներով բերեմ  :Blush: 

Ամեն դեպքում աչքիս ես ֆուտբոլին մի եզրից եմ նայում դու լրիվ այլ եզրից...

Մի խոսքով լավ մնա  :Wink:

----------


## Ambrosine

Հա լավ, կռիվ մի արեք: Սաղդ էլ ճիշտ եք: Սամվելը Գուտիին կպավ /որ քուրս իմանա է :Diablo: /, ես էլ մի բան կասեմ: Իմ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքն ա. Ռաուլը ավագն ա, իսկ Գուտին` փոխավագը: Նենց պետք ա լինի, որ Ռաուլի բացակայության ժամանակ ինքը էն մակարդակով փոխարինի Ռաուլին, որ թիմը չզգա, որ իրա <<հոգին>> այդ օրը չի խաղում: Բայց ինքը շատ կռվարար ա, բռնկվող, ամեն ստից բանից նենց ա բորբոքվում ու կռիվ սարքում, որ զգուշացվում ա, նույնիսկ լքում խաղադաշտը, ու թիմը մնում ա ծայրաստիճան բարդ իրավիճակում: Բայց դե շատ լավ ա իրա գործը կատարում, եթե ներվերը հանգիստ են :Hands Up:

----------


## Սերխիո

Իսկ ես մի բան կասեմ , որ ավագը պտի մի քիչ ղժղժ լինի ,Ռաուլը մեծություն ա, համեստ , բարձր տեխնիկայով , նվիրված թիմին`մի խոսքով իրան դեռ շատ տասնամյակներ կհիշեն համաշխարհային ֆուտբոլում ,բայց ես իրան ավագ չեմ տեսնում ,ավագը պտի դուխով լինի Գուտիի պես ,որ մրցավարի վրա ճնշում գործադրի , հակառակվի , որը ավագներին թույլատրվում է :
այ օրինակ `հրաշալի ավագի տիպար են եղել իմ համար Էֆենբերգը ,Վիեյրան ,Կահնը , Կոկուն , Բեքհեմը :

----------


## Սերխիո

մոռացա ավելացնել նաև մեր նախկին ավագ Հիերոյին ,հիշում եմ թե ինչ թշնամական հարաբերություններ ուներ Էֆենբերգի հետ ,ամեն խաղի բազառվում էին :Aggressive:

----------


## Սամվել

> մոռացա ավելացնել նաև մեր նախկին ավագ Հիերոյին ,հիշում եմ թե ինչ թշնամական հարաբերություններ ուներ Էֆենբերգի հետ ,ամեն խաղի բազառվում էին





> Իսկ ես մի բան կասեմ , որ ավագը պտի մի քիչ ղժղժ լինի ,Ռաուլը մեծություն ա, համեստ , բարձր տեխնիկայով , նվիրված թիմին`մի խոսքով իրան դեռ շատ տասնամյակներ կհիշեն համաշխարհային ֆուտբոլում ,բայց ես իրան ավագ չեմ տեսնում ,ավագը պտի դուխով լինի Գուտիի պես ,որ մրցավարի վրա ճնշում գործադրի , հակառակվի , որը ավագներին թույլատրվում է :
> այ օրինակ `հրաշալի ավագի տիպար են եղել իմ համար Էֆենբերգը ,Վիեյրան ,Կահնը , Կոկուն , Բեքհեմը :


ԻՆձ Սխալ հասկացաք.... Իմ կարծիքով Գուտին Չունի հարգանք ֆուտբոլիստների նկատմամբ...դրանցի նկոմ էլ ոչմիբան չեմ տեսնում :Think: 

Իմիջայլոց Պետրոս ջան Իրական ավագը իմ պատկերացմամբ ինչոր տեղ պետքա փիլիսոփա լինի հանգիս կշռադատված...Մալդինի, Կան, Անրի, Ջերարդ, Դել Պիերո, Տոտտի, Ռաուլ... Չգիտեմ  ամեն դեպքու վիճելը անիմաստ է...

Ասում եմ Չէ Աղջիկները ֆուտբոլից որպես այդպիսին համարյա բան չեն հասկանում  :Tongue:  :LOL:

----------


## Լեո

Ռեալը էս պահի դրությամբ պարտությունա կրում Դեպորտիվոյից: Արդեն խաղի վերջին րոպեներն են, խաղի հաշիվն էլ 1-0 հօգուտ Դեպորտիվոյի ա:
Ում-ում, բայց Դեպորտիվոյին կրվի՞: Խայտառակություն

----------


## Ambrosine

> Իսկ ես մի բան կասեմ , որ ավագը պտի մի քիչ ղժղժ լինի ,Ռաուլը մեծություն ա, համեստ , բարձր տեխնիկայով , նվիրված թիմին`մի խոսքով իրան դեռ շատ տասնամյակներ կհիշեն համաշխարհային ֆուտբոլում ,բայց ես իրան ավագ չեմ տեսնում ,ավագը պտի դուխով լինի Գուտիի պես ,որ մրցավարի վրա ճնշում գործադրի , հակառակվի , որը ավագներին թույլատրվում է :
> այ օրինակ `հրաշալի ավագի տիպար են եղել իմ համար Էֆենբերգը ,Վիեյրան ,Կահնը , Կոկուն , Բեքհեմը :


Ռաուլի մեծությունից  ավել էլ ինչ ճնշում?  :Tongue: 
Ղժղժ կարա չլինի /հո կնիկ չի?/: Ամեն կնիկության նոպայի ժամանակ էլ պարգև կարա ստանա.... դեղին կամ կարմիր քարտ: Ու ստանում ա....

----------


## Լեո

Վերջ, Ռեալը վերջնականապես խայտառակվեց :Hands Up: 
Դեպորտիվո *1-0* Ռեալ :Hands Up:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Ռեալը էս պահի դրությամբ պարտությունա կրում Դեպորտիվոյից: Արդեն խաղի վերջին րոպեներն են, խաղի հաշիվն էլ 1-0 հօգուտ Դեպորտիվոյի ա:
> Ում-ում, բայց Դեպորտիվոյին կրվի՞: Խայտառակություն


 :Shok: 
փաստորեն 18 տարիա խայտառակվումա Ռեալը, էսանգամ էլ սենց հիասքանչ սաստավով , ես Շուստերին սկսել եմ չհասկանալ, առանց Ռամոս էլ ոնցոր առանց աջ ֆլանգ խաղան :Angry2:

----------


## Աբելյան

> Վերջ, Ռեալը վերջնականապես խայտառակվեց
> Դեպորտիվո *1-0* Ռեալ


ոչ թե խայտառակություն, այլ օրինաչափություն
արդեն որերորդ անգամն ա Ռեալը Ռիասորում կրվում, էն էլ 1-0

----------


## Ambrosine

> ոչ թե խայտառակություն, այլ օրինաչափություն
> արդեն որերորդ անգամն ա Ռեալը Ռիասորում կրվում, էն էլ 1-0


Էլի ընկաք օրինաչափության ու չգիտեմ ինչի հետևից: Ուղղակի մեր թիմի խաղը չստացվեց :Sad:

----------


## FC Schalke 04

Հանդիսանում եմ անտիռեալիստ, եվ ուրախ եմ նրա ցանկացած անհաջողության համար. :Hands Up:

----------


## Amourchik

Դե լավ հասկացանք մի անգամ ել մենք պարտվենք պարզապես հասկանալ ա պետք որ կան մրցակիցներ որոնց հետ պարզապես ճակատագրից ելնելով չի ստացվում խաղալ պարզապես սա դաս կլինի այն մարդկանց համար որոնք կարծում էին որ Պեպեն ավելի կարևոր խաղացող ա Ռեալի համար քան Ռամոսը կարծում եմ նրա բացակայությունը բոլորն են նկատել:Սպասենք և տեսնենք մրցաշարը ոնց կավարտվի Ռեալի համար :Միայն հաղթանակ:
Առաջ Ռեալ Մադրիդ :Hands Up:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Հանդիսանում եմ անտիռեալիստ, եվ ուրախ եմ նրա ցանկացած անհաջողության համար.


 :Smile: սիրում եմ , որ անտիռեալիստները շատ են լինում ,դրանից ավելի է արժեքավորվում ՌԵԱԼԻ հաղթանակները :Wink:

----------


## suzi

Ռաուլն առաջ անցավ  ռեկորդակիրներից

հայտնի է արդեն, որ Մադրիդի <<Ռեալը>> պարտվեց <<Ռոմային>> Չեմպիոնների Լիգայի 1/8 եզրափակիչում ու դուրս մնաց մրցաշրջանից:Բայց թիմի ավագ Ռաուլն ուրախանալու առիթ , միևնույն է , ունի: Լեգենդար հարձակվողը հանդիպման 75-րդ րոպեին գոլ խփեց , որը դարձավ թվով 63-րդը եվրոգավաթների պատմության ընթացքում : Այս ցուցանիշով Իսպանացին հավասարվեց <<Միլանի>> հարձակվող Ֆիլիպ Ինձագիին:Նրանցից մեկ գնդակով ետ է մնում մեկ այլ լեգենդ*`* Գերդ Մյուլլերը: Ինչ վերաբերվում է Չեմպիոնների Լիգային ու Չեմպիոնների գավաթին , ապա այստեղ Ռաուլն անվիճարկելի առաջատարն է : Նրա հաշիվն գրանցված է 61 գոլ : Նրան հաջորդում է թիմակից Ռուդ Վան Նիստեռլոյը *`*53 գնդակով , իսկ երրորդտեղում Անդրեյ Շևչենկոն Է *`*47 գնդակով :

----------


## suzi

Реал М (Мадрид)

Президент: Рамон Кальдерон
Главный тренер: Бернд Шустер
Официальный сайт: www.realmadrid.com




  Дата Время Матч Счет 
1-й тур 25.08.2007 22:00 Реал М - Атлетико М 2:1 
2-й тур 02.09.2007 23:00 Вильярреал - Реал М 0:5 
3-й тур 15.09.2007 22:00 Реал М - Альмерия 3:1 
4-й тур 23.09.2007 23:00 Вальядолид - Реал М 1:1 
5-й тур 27.09.2007 23:55 Реал М - Бетис 2:0 
6-й тур 30.09.2007 21:00 Хетафе - Реал М 0:1 
7-й тур 07.10.2007 19:00 Реал М - Рекреативо 2:0 
8-й тур 20.10.2007 23:55 Эспаньол - Реал М 2:1 
9-й тур 28.10.2007 19:00 Реал М - Депортиво 3:1 
10-й тур 31.10.2007 23:00 Валенсия - Реал М 1:5 
11-й тур 03.11.2007 23:55 Севилья - Реал М 2:0 
12-й тур 11.11.2007 21:00 Реал М - Мальорка 4:3 
13-й тур 24.11.2007 23:55 Мурсия - Реал М 1:1 
14-й тур 01.12.2007 22:00 Реал М - Расинг 3:1 
15-й тур 08.12.2007 23:55 Атлетик Б - Реал М 0:1 
16-й тур 16.12.2007 23:00 Реал М - Осасуна 2:0 
17-й тур 23.12.2007 21:00 Барселона - Реал М 0:1 
18-й тур 06.01.2008 21:00 Реал М - Сарагоса 2:0 
19-й тур 13.01.2008 21:00 Леванте - Реал М 0:2 
20-й тур 20.01.2008 21:00 Атлетико М - Реал М 0:2 
21-й тур 27.01.2008 23:00 Реал М - Вильярреал 3:2 
22-й тур 02.02.2008 22:00 Альмерия - Реал М 2:0 
23-й тур 10.02.2008 21:00 Реал М - Вальядолид 7:0 
24-й тур 16.02.2008 22:00 Бетис - Реал М 2:1 
25-й тур 24.02.2008 23:00 Реал М - Хетафе 0:1 
26-й тур 01.03.2008 22:00 Рекреативо - Реал М 2:3 
27-й тур 08.03.2008 22:00 Реал М - Эспаньол 2:1 
28-й тур 15.03.2008 22:00 Депортиво - Реал М 1:0 
29-й тур 23.03.2008 21:00 Реал М - Валенсия : 
30-й тур 30.03.2008  Реал М - Севилья : 
31-й тур 06.04.2008  Мальорка - Реал М : 
32-й тур 13.04.2008  Реал М - Мурсия : 
33-й тур 20.04.2008  Расинг - Реал М : 
34-й тур 27.04.2008  Реал М - Атлетик Б : 
35-й тур 04.05.2008  Осасуна - Реал М : 
36-й тур 07.05.2008  Реал М - Барселона : 
37-й тур 11.05.2008  Сарагоса - Реал М : 
38-й тур 18.05.2008  Реал М - Леванте :

----------


## Amourchik

Մեկ տխուր լուր Ռեալի երկրպագուների համար-Ռուուդ վան Նիստելռոյը ենթարկվել է վիրահատման և ամենայն հավանականությամբ բաց կթողնի մնացած մրցաշրջանը,չնայած,որ Բերնդ Շուստերի վկայությամբ եթե Ռուդի բուժման ընթացքում ոչ մի արտառոց դեպք տեղի չունենա Ռուդը կներկայանա վերջին 4 խաղերին այսինքն Բարսայի հետ խաղին նույնպես:Մաղթենք նրան շուտափույտ առողջացում և վերադարձ :Sad:

----------


## GevSky

Կարևորը Բարսայի հետ ուզում եմ խաղա

----------


## Amourchik

> Կարևորը Բարսայի հետ ուզում եմ խաղա


Ես էլ եմ ուզում որ Բարսայի հետ խաղին գոնե վերադառնա նա մեզ համար շատ թանկ խաղացողա ճիշտ է կուզենայի որ ընդհանրապես չբացակայեր բայց դե գոնե ետ խաղին որ հասնի շատ գոհ կլինենք ինչևէ ավելի կարևոր է նար առողջությունը քան մի հատ խաղ Բարսայի հետ: Առողջություն Ռուուդին: :Love:

----------


## Սերխիո

Էսօր հանդիպում ենք մի թիմի հետ ,ուր խաղում է իմ ատելի ֆուտբոլիստը ,ուստի իմ համար ավելի է կարևորվելու այսօրվա հաղթանակը ...

Մորիենտես դու առանց Ռեալի ոչինչ ես ...

_
Հայտարարություն_
Այսօր հնարավոր է հավաքվենք <<Վերոնա >>  սրճարանում` ըմբոշխնելու մեր հարձակողական պլեադայի գոլառատ հանդիպումը , ցանակացողները միանան մեզ 
9 անց  կես ...հասցեն ճշտելու համար գրեք :

----------


## Սերխիո

գրավեսենը լիներ հիմա ,մի հատ ոտերը ջարդեր :Bad:

----------


## Սամվել

> գրավեսենը լիներ հիմա ,մի հատ ոտերը ջարդեր


Մի հատ կարաս Մորիենտեսից բողոքելուք տրամաբանական հիմնովորումները ասես  :Think: 
ԻՆքը Կարգին տղայա ու հիանալի ֆուտբոլիստ...իսկական պրոֆեսիոնալ...Ի՞նչ աներ էտ տղեն Ռեալում մի 5 տարի զամեն նստե՞ր  :Think:  

Շատ ճիշտ արեց էն տարի որ Ռեալին պատժեց  :Hands Up:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Մի հատ կարաս Մորիենտեսից բողոքելուք տրամաբանական հիմնովորումները ասես 
> ԻՆքը Կարգին տղայա ու հիանալի ֆուտբոլիստ...իսկական պրոֆեսիոնալ...Ի՞նչ աներ էտ տղեն Ռեալում մի 5 տարի զամեն նստե՞ր  
> 
> Շատ ճիշտ արեց էն տարի որ Ռեալին պատժեց


Սամո ,շատ բաների իմ նման ուշադիր չես եղել, եթե ասում եմ ուրեմն գիտեմ ինչ եմ ասում ,բա խի  Ֆիգուի , Մաքմանմանի, Մակելելեի ,Ռեդոնդոյի ,Օուենի ու այլոց նման ձևերի չեմ արտահայտվում ? :Think: 
Խոսքը են մասին ա, որ ինքը Ռեալին գոլ խփելուց հետո լեզու հանելով տրիբունայի կողմը`նշում էր գոլը ...կարծում եմ շատ հիմանավոր  պատճառ ա ,իրան ոչնչության տեղ դնելու ,քանի որ իրա մեջ ենքան տղություն չգտավ ,որ զսպեր իրեն ,ինչպես արել են Էտօ'օ` Մալյորկային խփելուց ,Բապտիստան `Սևիլիային ,շատ են օրինակները ,իսկ մորիենտեսինը` եզակի է :

Հ.Գ.
Դատապարտելի է, երբ մարդ թքում է այն կաթսայի մեջ ,որտեղից սնվել է :

----------


## Սամվել

> Սամո ,շատ բաների իմ նման ուշադիր չես եղել, եթե ասում եմ ուրեմն գիտեմ ինչ եմ ասում ,բա խի  Ֆիգուի , Մաքմանմանի, Մակելելեի ,Ռեդոնդոյի ,Օուենի ու այլոց նման ձևերի չեմ արտահայտվում ?
> Խոսքը են մասին ա, որ ինքը Ռեալին գոլ խփելուց հետո լեզու հանելով տրիբունայի կողմը`նշում էր գոլը ...կարծում եմ շատ հիմանավոր  պատճառ ա ,իրան ոչնչության տեղ դնելու ,քանի որ իրա մեջ ենքան տղություն չգտավ ,որ զսպեր իրեն ,ինչպես արել են Էտօ'օ` Մալյորկային խփելուց ,Բապտիստան `Սևիլիային ,շատ են օրինակները ,իսկ մորիենտեսինը` եզակի է :
> 
> Հ.Գ.
> Դատապարտելի է, երբ մարդ թքում է այն կաթսայի մեջ ,որտեղից սնվել է :


Չէ համաձայն եմ... Ես դա չէի նկատել... բայց արի դու էլ համաձայնի որ ինքը էտքանը անելու պատճառ իրոք ուներ... իրան ուժերի ծախկման ժամանակում բռնեցին փոխեցին Ռոնալդոյով, բայց չեմ կարշում որ ինքը էն մարդն էր որին կարելի էր առհամարհել... իրոք լավ ֆուտբոլիստա Մորիենտեսը ու նրա նկատմամբ Ռեալը իրոք վատ վարվեց... Նա էլ Ռաուլի Գուտիի ու շատերի նման լավ խաղացող էր ու Ռեալին նվիրված, բայց նրան գոնե ավելի բարձր մակարդակով թիմին վաճառելու փոխարեն մի տարի վարձավճարով Մոնակո ուղարկեցին հետ ո էլ մի տարով հետ կանչեցին ու զզամեն նստացրին... Չես կարա ասես ինքը ինչ հոգեկան ապրումներա ունեցել որ իր կարիերան ու կյանքը Ռեալի պատճառով կործանվումա... ու միգուցե իրոք սկսելա ատել Ռեալը... Համենայն դեպս դա անելու պատճառ ունեցելա... Իսկ գոլից հետո ատելությունից ելնելով այդպես է արել...

Էտօ՛օն ի՞նչից բողոքեր որ Մալյորկայում կոպիտ ասած մարդ դառավ ու գնաց խաղամակարդակով ու պայմաններով 1000 անգամ ավելի լավ թիմ...
Կամ Հենց նույն Բապտիստան...
Անհամեմատելի է . . .  :Think:

----------


## Ֆելո

Ռեալ 2 - 3 Վալենսիա :Yahoo:

----------


## GevSky

4 միավոր տարբերություն, եկեք ազնվորեն խոստովանենք, որ Վալենսիան իրոք շատ լավ խաղաց, Ռեալը նույնպես, ուղղակի Վալենսիան պաշտպանությունում ավելի ուժեղ էր Ռեալից, ինչպես և Բարսայից մի քանի օր առաջ:

----------


## Սերխիո

> ,եկեք ազնվորեն խոստովանենք, որ Վալենսիան իրոք շատ լավ խաղաց, Ռեալը նույնպես, ուղղակի Վալենսիան պաշտպանությունում ավելի ուժեղ էր Ռեալից:


Վալենսիան լավ չխաղաց ,չնայած ,եթե համեմատենք <<Մաստալիայում>> խաղացածի հետ ,ապա հրաշալի խաղացին ,Իսկ պաշտպանությունը մեշոկ էր Վալենսիայի ,եթե լավ խաղացած լինեին , ապա 12 հատ սեյվ արած չէր լինի նեմեցը :Angry2: 

Էսի կրվելու խաղ չէր :Angry2:

----------


## GevSky

Դարպասապահը պաշտպանության խաղացողա :Smile:  իսկ կար դրվագ, երբ պաշտպանը դատարկ դարպասից գնդակ հանեց:
Լավագույն խաղացող 22 հոգուց կհամարեի էս քո ասած նեմեցին :Wink:

----------


## Սերխիո

սենց էլ ա լինում . . . մի օր էլ ետ ծակ վռատարի օրը պիտի լիներ

----------


## Amourchik

Ես որ ասւմ եմ Ռեալի բախտը իրա հետ ա չեք հավատում :Sad: Բետիս -Բարսելոն խաղը անցնելու ա առանց հանդիսականների, իսկ մենք խաղում ենք Սևիլիայի հետ պատկերացնում եք,որին Ռեալը վեչջին տարիներին համառորեն չի կարողանում հաղթել ես իրոք գտնում եմ, որ Սևիլիան  արժանի ա լինելու կամ 2-րդ կամ 3-րդ տեղում :Think: Մեզ շատ ծանր խաղ ա սպասվում այս խաղից ես սպասում եմ ամեն ինչ մինչև անգամ շատ տխուր բաների :Sad: 
Մենք քեզ հետ ենք Ռեալ ինչ էլ որ լինի :Ok:

----------


## Սերխիո

շատ վտանգավոր խաղ է լինելու ,միակ անկանխատեսելի թիմը այսօրվա Լա Լիգայում Սևիլիան է :Think: 

Այս մրցաշրջանի  սկզբին  Բեռնաբեույում պարտվել ենք Սևիլիային 3-5 հաշվով և ակնկալում եմ նմանատիպ գոլառատ հանդիպում 5-3 կամ 4-2 հաշվով :
Եթե հաղթենք էլ , միևնույն է ,դա չի նշանակում ,որ 7 միավորը արդեն պողպատյա ամրության պաշար է, դեռ շատ վտանգավոր հանդիպումներ ունենք, թեկուզ հենց մյուս տուրում Մալյորկայի դաշտում խաղը , քանի որ Մալյորկան մի քանի ժամ առաջ  ջախջախել է Վալենսիայի <<Մեստալյայում >>>

----------


## Brigada

> շատ վտանգավոր խաղ է լինելու ,միակ անկանխատեսելի թիմը այսօրվա Լա Լիգայում Սևիլիան է
> 
> Այս մրցաշրջանի  սկզբին  Բեռնաբեույում պարտվել ենք Սևիլիային 3-5 հաշվով և ակնկալում եմ նմանատիպ գոլառատ հանդիպում 5-3 կամ 4-2 հաշվով :
> Եթե հաղթենք էլ , միևնույն է ,դա չի նշանակում ,որ 7 միավորը արդեն պողպատյա ամրության պաշար է, դեռ շատ վտանգավոր հանդիպումներ ունենք, թեկուզ հենց մյուս տուրում Մալյորկայի դաշտում խաղը , քանի որ Մալյորկան մի քանի ժամ առաջ  ջախջախել է Վալենսիայի <<Մեստալյայում >>>


Եթե չկա հաղթելու ենք,

----------


## Brigada

Ռեալ-Մադրիդ–––Սևիլիա  1-0  հիմիկվա դրությամբ

----------


## Ambrosine

*Հաղթելու ենք* :Hands Up:  :Victory: 
_Ռաուլ_ :Clapping: 

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց



> շատ վտանգավոր խաղ է լինելու ,միակ անկանխատեսելի թիմը այսօրվա Լա Լիգայում Սևիլիան է
> 
> Այս մրցաշրջանի  սկզբին  Բեռնաբեույում պարտվել ենք Սևիլիային 3-5 հաշվով և ակնկալում եմ նմանատիպ գոլառատ հանդիպում 5-3 կամ 4-2 հաշվով :
> Եթե հաղթենք էլ , միևնույն է ,դա չի նշանակում ,որ 7 միավորը արդեն պողպատյա ամրության պաշար է, դեռ շատ վտանգավոր հանդիպումներ ունենք, թեկուզ հենց մյուս տուրում Մալյորկայի դաշտում խաղը , քանի որ Մալյորկան մի քանի ժամ առաջ  ջախջախել է Վալենսիայի <<Մեստալյայում >>>


Շատ մի մտածի, սաղին էլ հաղթելու ենք :Smile:

----------


## Սերխիո

Շնորհավոր բոլորիս ...
Խաղի լավագույն խաղացողը Ռաուլն էր , իսկ ամենաարդյունավետը` Սնեյդերը

----------


## Ambrosine

Շնորհավոր ամենայն հայոց մադրիդիստներին :LOL:  /անկապ բան ստացվեց, լավ.../
էլի եմ գրում........_Ռաուլ_ :Hands Up:

----------


## Brigada

հաղթել ենք :Cool:

----------


## Amourchik

Շնորհավորում եմ բոլորիս հիանալի հաղթանակի համար շատ գեղեցիկ խաղ էր իմ սպասածից լավ խաղացին:
Այ այդպես պետք է խաղան Մադրիդիստները :Hands Up:  :Cool:

----------


## Brigada

> Բայց քո սիրած թիմը Ռեալն ա, թե Իսպանիայում ես սիրում իրան ամենաշատը?


ռեալն էր, մինչև որ մի քանի լավ խաղացողներ չգնացին

----------


## Ambrosine

> ռեալն էր, մինչև որ մի քանի լավ խաղացողներ չգնացին


Այսինքն` հիմա էլ չես սիրում կամ գոնե առաջվա պես չես սիրում...բայց հեչ լավ խաղացող չի մնացել կամ եկել էս ընթացքում? Էդ մի քանի լավ խաղացողները ովքեր էին, որ գնացին?

----------


## Brigada

> Այսինքն` հիմա էլ չես սիրում կամ գոնե առաջվա պես չես սիրում...բայց հեչ լավ խաղացող չի մնացել կամ եկել էս ընթացքում? Էդ մի քանի լավ խաղացողները ովքեր էին, որ գնացին?


Բեքխեմը, Ռոնալդոն,Զիդաննել դե ֆուտբոլից ընդհանրապես հեռացավ,ելի լավ թիմա սիրում եմ էտ թմին բայց ոչ առաջվա պես

----------


## Սամվել

> Բեքխեմը, Ռոնալդոն,Զիդաննել դե ֆուտբոլից ընդհանրապես հեռացավ,ելի լավ թիմա սիրում եմ էտ թմին բայց ոչ առաջվա պես


Փաստորեն դու երկրպագում ես ոչ թե թիմին այլ ֆուտբոլիստին  :Think:  Այսինքն ասենք մի տարվա մեջ կարաս 3 թիմ երկրպագես... Սկզբում 1.. հետո ամառային տրանսֆերից հետո 2 հետո ձմեռային տրանսֆերից հետո 3  :LOL:  Շա՜տ լավա  :LOL: 

Հ.Գ. Որ Լեմպարդը գա Բարսա կարողա՞ սկսես Բարսա էլ երկրպագել  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Brigada

> Փաստորեն դու երկրպագում ես ոչ թե թիմին այլ ֆուտբոլիստին  Այսինքն ասենք մի տարվա մեջ կարաս 3 թիմ երկրպագես... Սկզբում 1.. հետո ամառային տրանսֆերից հետո 2 հետո ձմեռային տրանսֆերից հետո 3  Շա՜տ լավա 
> 
> Հ.Գ. Որ Լեմպարդը գա Բարսա կարողա՞ սկսես Բարսա էլ երկրպագել


բա դու թմի ինչն ես սիրում????

----------


## Ambrosine

> բա դու թմի ինչն ես սիրում????


Ես ինչքան իրանից հասկացել եմ, ինքը, ոնց-որ ես Ռեալը, սիրում ա Բարսելոնան: Ու կապ չունի այնտեղ խաղում ա Գերասիմը, թե Թոզդումանյան Ջարդուփշուրը :LOL: 
Եթե նույնիսկ Ռեալը դառնա ադրբեջանական մակարդակի թիմ, ես էլի Ռեալը կսիրեմ

----------


## Սամվել

> բա դու թմի ինչն ես սիրում????


ԼԱվ բայց ինչն էի սխալ գրել  :Smile:  

Հնարավոր տարբերակ չի՞  :Wink: 

Համենայն դեպս թիմը չեմ սիրում մեկ կամ մի քանի ֆուտբոլիստի համար...Թիմը սիրում եմ իրա հոգու ու դրվածքի նրա որդեգրած ուղղու համար...

Ոչ թե որ թիմը լավա խաղում սկսում եմ իրան երկրպագել  :LOL:  :Wink: 

ԿԱմ ասենք որ Բատիստուտան գնաց կատար սկսեի կատարի թիմերից մեկը երկրպագել

Հ.Գ.  :Smile:

----------


## Brigada

> ԼԱվ բայց ինչն էի սխալ գրել  
> 
> Հնարավոր տարբերակ չի՞ 
> 
> Համենայն դեպս թիմը չեմ սիրում մեկ կամ մի քանի ֆուտբոլիստի համար...Թիմը սիրում եմ իրա հոգու ու դրվածքի նրա որդեգրած ուղղու համար...
> 
> Ոչ թե որ թիմը լավա խաղում սկսում եմ իրան երկրպագել 
> 
> ԿԱմ ասենք որ Բատիստուտան գնաց կատար սկսեի կատարի թիմերից մեկը երկրպագել
> ...


 :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL: 

լավ բա էտ դրվածքն ու հոգին վորնա???? :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Սամվել

> դու թմի հոգի ասելով ինչ ես հասկանում կամ դրվածք????
> 
> Ավելացվել է 38 վայրկյան անց
> 
> 
> կարաս չլինես բայց պատասխանես


Օրիանկ Բարսա սիրում եմ որովհոտև Բարսայի հիմնախնդիրը ու նշանաբանը հնարավորինս գեղեցիկ ու դիտարժան ֆուտբոլ ցուցադրելն է  :Wink: 

Հետո ինչ որ հիմա չի ստացվում...

Հ.Գ. Ռոնալդոյի անունը տվեցիր փաստորեն վախտին Բարսա էլ ես սիրե՞լ  :Wink:  :Smile:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Օրիանկ Բարսա սիրում եմ որովհոտև Բարսայի հիմնախնդիրը ու նշանաբանը հնարավորինս գեղեցիկ ու դիտարժան ֆուտբոլ ցուցադրելն է 
> 
> Հետո ինչ որ հիմա չի ստացվում...
> 
> Հ.Գ. Ռոնալդոյի անունը տվեցիր փաստորեն վախտին Բարսա էլ ես սիրե՞լ


Քո թիմի հիմնախնդիրը Ռեալի պարտությունն ա :Tongue: 
Հ.Գ. Հիմնախնդիրը դեռևս լուծում չի ստացել և դժվար թե մոտ ապագայում ստանա

----------


## Brigada

> Օրիանկ Բարսա սիրում եմ որովհոտև Բարսայի հիմնախնդիրը ու նշանաբանը հնարավորինս գեղեցիկ ու դիտարժան ֆուտբոլ ցուցադրելն է 
> 
> Հետո ինչ որ հիմա չի ստացվում...
> 
> Հ.Գ. Ռոնալդոյի անունը տվեցիր փաստորեն վախտին Բարսա էլ ես սիրե՞լ


Ռոնալդոյի պահով ինչ որ ասեցիր շատ հնարավորա :LOL:  :LOL: ինչ վերաբերվումա բարսաին մենկա Ռոնալդինյոնա լավ սիրուն խաղացող

----------


## Սամվել

> Քո թիմի հիմնախնդիրը Ռեալի պարտությունն ա
> Հ.Գ. Հիմնախնդիրը դեռևս լուծում չի ստացել և դժվար թե մոտ ապագայում ստանա


Աստղ ջան Հիմնախնդիր դրվումա բոլոր խաղեր ընթացքում  :LOL:  

դու էլ աչքիս ֆուտբոլից նենց ոչինչ հեռու ես  :LOL:  :LOL:  /Նեղանալ չկա  :Tongue: /

Որոշ խաղերում ստացվում է որոշ խաղերում ոչ...բայց հիմնախնդիրը մնում է հիմնախնդիր 

Թե քեզ թվումա ռոբոտ են գալուա մի պահ որ սկսեն բոլոր անխտիր խաղերը հաղթել  :LOL:  ու գեղեցիկ խաղով

Չէ ամեն դեպքում տենց միտք քեզնից չէի սպասում  :LOL:  :Huh: 

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց



> Ռոնալդոյի պահով ինչ որ ասեցիր շատ հնարավորաինչ վերաբերվումա բարսաին մենկա Ռոնալդինյոնա լավ սիրուն խաղացող


Ի՞նչ ասեմ .. շա՜տ լավա  :Wink:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Աստղ ջան Հիմնախնդիր դրվումա բոլոր խաղեր ընթացքում  
> 
> դու էլ աչքիս ֆուտբոլից նենց ոչինչ հեռու ես  /Նեղանալ չկա /
> 
> Որոշ խաղերում ստացվում է որոշ խաղերում ոչ...բայց հիմնախնդիրը մնում է հիմնախնդիր 
> 
> Թե քեզ թվումա ռոբոտ են գալուա մի պահ որ սկսեն բոլոր անխտիր խաղերը հաղթել  ու գեղեցիկ խաղով
> 
> Չէ ամեն դեպքում տենց միտք քեզնից չէի սպասում


Դու իմ գրառումը չհասկացար... :Sad:  Ասում եմ, որ Բարսայիդ հիմնախնդիրը իմ թիմի պարտությունն ա, իսկ նա արդեն որերորդ անգամ չի կարողանում հաղթել Ռեալիս, ու համոզված եմ, որ չի էլ կարալու
Լավ բացատրեցի :Xeloq:

----------


## Brigada

> Դու իմ գրառումը չհասկացար... Ասում եմ, որ Բարսայիդ հիմնախնդիրը իմ թիմի պարտությունն ա, իսկ նա արդեն որերորդ անգամ չի կարողանում հաղթել Ռեալիս, ու համոզված եմ, որ չի էլ կարալու
> Լավ բացատրեցի


Astgh ջան մի հատ լուրջ հարց ռեալի ինչն ես սիրում???ես ել եմ էտ թմին հավանում բայց դու ինչն ես սիրում

----------


## Ambrosine

> Astgh ջան մի հատ լուրջ հարց ռեալի ինչն ես սիրում???ես ել եմ էտ թմին հավանում բայց դու ինչն ես սիրում


Քո լուրջ հարցին պատասխանում եմ ամենայն լրջությամբ.
ամեն ինչը: 97-98թթ-ից սիրում եմ, ինչ ասեմ? Հիվանդություն ա :Wink:

----------


## Սամվել

> Դու իմ գրառումը չհասկացար... Ասում եմ, որ Բարսայիդ հիմնախնդիրը իմ թիմի պարտությունն ա, իսկ նա արդեն որերորդ անգամ չի կարողանում հաղթել Ռեալիս, ու համոզված եմ, որ չի էլ կարալու
> Լավ բացատրեցի


Հա դե դա էլ է հիմնախնդիրներից մեկը...  :Wink:  .Մեծն Ֆրանկոյի շնորհիվ  :Bad:  ...

Հիմա ինչ մտածում ես որ Ռեալը սրանից հետո Բարսային միշտ հաղթելու՞ է  :Shok:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Սամվել

*Մոդերատորական։ Թեմայից դուրս բոլոր գրառումները ջնջում եմ։ Շարունակեք քննարկել Մադրիդի Ռեալը*

----------


## Ambrosine

> Հա դե դա էլ է հիմնախնդիրներից մեկը...  .Մեծն Ֆրանկոյի շնորհիվ  ...
> 
> Հիմա ինչ մտածում ես որ Ռեալը սրանից հետո Բարսային միշտ հաղթելու՞ է


Օրինակ ինչի ես ջնջել էս գրառմանդ տված իմ պատասխանը? Ոչինչ, էլի կգրեմ :Tongue:  /դու էլ չասես` ոչինչ, էլի դեղին քարտ կտամ :LOL: /
Իհարկե, հաղթելու ա :Hands Up:  Դու էլ հաստատ չես հավատում, որ թիմդ էս խաղով կկարողանա իմ թիմին հաղթել :Ok:

----------


## GevSky

Ատղ գիտես սենց խոսք կա ինչքան բարձր ես թռնում այնքան ուժեղ է ցավում ընկնելուց, իսկ մի փոքր լիցքաթափվելու համար խորհուրդ կտայի հիշել Ռեալին վերջին 5 տարիներին, մեկել որ ոչ մի մարզիչ չի կարում Ռեալին ցեխից հանի ընդհուպ խոսքը վերաբերվում է նաև Շուստերին.

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ատղ գիտես սենց խոսք կա ինչքան բարձր ես թռնում այնքան ուժեղ է ցավում ընկնելուց, իսկ մի փոքր լիցքաթափվելու համար խորհուրդ կտայի հիշել Ռեալին վերջին 5 տարիներին, մեկել որ ոչ մի մարզիչ չի կարում Ռեալին ցեխից հանի ընդհուպ խոսքը վերաբերվում է նաև Շուստերին.


Ձեր մոտ էդ վիճակն ա? :Tongue:

----------


## GevSky

Մեկել քեզ սենց բան կասեմ քո Ռեալդ իրա լավ խաղով չի որ Լա Լիգան պետքա հաղթի, դա նրանիցա որ Լա Լիգայում մնացածն են ավելի վատ խաղում, Էդքան լավ թիմեր թող ՉԼ, կոպա դել ռեյ, դրանց համարել պայքարեր: ՈՒ լավ հիշի Բարսան 1899 թվականից մի անգամ չի որ անդունդնա ընկել բայց մի անգամ չի նաև արժանացել Դրիմ Թիմ մականվանը, որով Ռեալին ոչ ոք չի դիմել, իսկ հիմա ինչա եղել ընդհամենը մեծ թվով վնասվածքներ, ընկճվածություն առաջնությունում, պետք չի ուղղակի այդքան ատելությամբ լցվել տենց քեզել կվնասես, համոզված եղիր որ եթե Ռեալնա հիմա դրության տերը ապա մյուս տարի տեղերով կփոխվեն, միշտել տենցա եղել 1900 թվից սկսած:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Մեկել քեզ սենց բան կասեմ քո Ռեալդ իրա լավ խաղով չի որ Լա Լիգան պետքա հաղթի, դա նրանիցա որ Լա Լիգայում մնացածն են ավելի վատ խաղում, Էդքան լավ թիմեր թող ՉԼ, կոպա դել ռեյ, դրանց համարել պայքարեր: ՈՒ լավ հիշի Բարսան 1899 թվականից մի անգամ չի որ անդունդնա ընկել բայց մի անգամ չի նաև արժանացել Դրիմ Թիմ մականվանը, որով Ռեալին ոչ ոք չի դիմել, իսկ հիմա ինչա եղել ընդհամենը մեծ թվով վնասվածքներ, ընկճվածություն առաջնությունում, պետք չի ուղղակի այդքան ատելությամբ լցվել տենց քեզել կվնասես, համոզված եղիր որ եթե Ռեալնա հիմա դրության տերը ապա մյուս տարի տեղերով կփոխվեն, միշտել տենցա եղել 1900 թվից սկսած:


Տո ես ուր? Ատելությունն ուր? :LOL:  Ուղղակի Լա Լիգայում Ռեալի մրցակից թիմերից ա, էդքան բան: Դրան գումարած իմ դժգոհությունը իրենց դաշտում երկրպագուների վարքագծի վրա: :Angry2: 
Հետո էլ ես չեմ լսել, որ ինչ-որ մեկը Բարսային ասի Երազանքների թիմ, ընդհակառակը` 97-98 թվից /վկա եմ/ մենակ լսում եմ Ռեալ=Երազանքների թիմ, Գալակտիկոս /հիմա մենակ Ռաուլն ա/: Նաև հրավիրեմ քո ուշադրությունը էն փաստի վրա, որ Իսպանիայում շատ կան <<ռեալ>> թիմեր, բայց ոչ մեկ, ասենք, Բետիսին չի ասում Արքայական թիմ :Smile:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Ատղ գիտես սենց խոսք կա ինչքան բարձր ես թռնում այնքան ուժեղ է ցավում ընկնելուց, իսկ մի փոքր լիցքաթափվելու համար խորհուրդ կտայի հիշել Ռեալին վերջին 5 տարիներին, *մեկել որ ոչ մի մարզիչ չի կարում Ռեալին ցեխից հանի ընդհուպ խոսքը վերաբերվում է նաև Շուստերին.*


չեմպիոն լինելը ու 6 աչոկով առաջատար լինելը ետի ցեխի մեջ լինելնա :Shok:  :Shok: 



> Մեկել քեզ սենց բան կասեմ քո Ռեալդ իրա լավ խաղով չի որ Լա Լիգան պետքա հաղթի, դա նրանիցա որ Լա Լիգայում մնացածն են ավելի վատ խաղում, Էդքան լավ թիմեր թող ՉԼ, կոպա դել ռեյ, դրանց համարել պայքարեր:


Ռեալը որ կրի նշանակումա ամենաուժեղնա, իսկ չեմպիոն դառնումա ամենաուժեղը ստե ուրիշ տրամաբանություն չի էլ կարա լինի, բնականա որ մնացածից լավա խաղում պտի չեմպիոն դառնա, կարողա Ռեալնա մեղավոր որ ասենք Բարսան հոգեվարքա ապրում?

----------


## Amourchik

Գիտեք ես միշտ էլ զարմացել եմ Ռեալի մասին Բարսայի երկրպագուների բնորոշումըչեմ հասկանում ետ Բարսանա 9 անգամ Չեմպիոնների լիգայի չեմպիոն դարձել, իսկ Եվրոպայում գներալ Ֆրանկոն արդեն չէր կարող ապահովել Ռեալի հաղթանակները, Բարսան ա 30 անգամ դարձել Իսպանիայի առաջնության չեմպիոն:Լավ դե էլ կարիք էլ չկա պարզաբանելու համար աշխարհում ցանկացած երկրպագու իրավունք ունի երկրպագել այն թիմին որին հավանում ա բայց այդ երկրպագուներն էլ պետքա հասկանան որ աշխարհի ամենատիտղոսակիր թիմը Ռեալն է և դա միայն իմ երևակայության արդյունքը չէ եթե պետք է կարող եմ ավելի մանրամասնել Ռեալի պատմության հետ կապված հարցերը:Պարզապես Ռեալը այն ակումբն է որը իր տիտղեսներով գերազանցում է աշխարհի ցանկացած թիմին, կրկնում եմ սա փաստ է ոչ թե կարծիք:

----------


## Սամվել

> Գիտեք ես միշտ էլ զարմացել եմ Ռեալի մասին Բարսայի երկրպագուների բնորոշումըչեմ հասկանում ետ Բարսանա 9 անգամ Չեմպիոնների լիգայի չեմպիոն դարձել, իսկ Եվրոպայում գներալ Ֆրանկոն արդեն չէր կարող ապահովել Ռեալի հաղթանակները, Բարսան ա 30 անգամ դարձել Իսպանիայի առաջնության չեմպիոն:Լավ դե էլ կարիք էլ չկա պարզաբանելու համար աշխարհում ցանկացած երկրպագու իրավունք ունի երկրպագել այն թիմին որին հավանում ա բայց այդ երկրպագուներն էլ պետքա հասկանան որ աշխարհի ամենատիտղոսակիր թիմը Ռեալն է և դա միայն իմ երևակայության արդյունքը չէ եթե պետք է կարող եմ ավելի մանրամասնել Ռեալի պատմության հետ կապված հարցերը:Պարզապես Ռեալը այն ակումբն է որը իր տիտղեսներով գերազանցում է աշխարհի ցանկացած թիմին, կրկնում եմ սա փաստ է ոչ թե կարծիք:


Հայաստանն էլ մի ժամանակ Ծովից ծովա եղել հետո ի՞նչ  :Tongue:  :LOL:

----------


## REAL_ist

հետո են որ դրանով էլ ասենք քրդերից տարբերվում ենք
թմայից շեղվում ենք բայց :Wink:  ինչից ինչից Ռեալի պատմությունից բացասականով խոսալը ետի բավականին յուրօրինակ երևույթա

----------


## GevSky

> Տո ես ուր? Ատելությունն ուր? Ուղղակի Լա Լիգայում Ռեալի մրցակից թիմերից ա, էդքան բան: Դրան գումարած իմ դժգոհությունը իրենց դաշտում երկրպագուների վարքագծի վրա:
> Հետո էլ ես չեմ լսել, որ ինչ-որ մեկը Բարսային ասի Երազանքների թիմ, ընդհակառակը` 97-98 թվից /վկա եմ/ մենակ լսում եմ Ռեալ=Երազանքների թիմ, Գալակտիկոս /հիմա մենակ Ռաուլն ա/: Նաև հրավիրեմ քո ուշադրությունը էն փաստի վրա, որ Իսպանիայում շատ կան <<ռեալ>> թիմեր, բայց ոչ մեկ, ասենք, Բետիսին չի ասում Արքայական թիմ


Աստղ ջան փորձեմ ինֆորմացնել քեզ, որ Դրիմ թիմ կոչվել է միայն Բարսան իր այն ժամանակյա ցուցադրած խաղի համար , Գալակտիկոս կոչվում էր միայն Ռեալը, իսկ ինչու ասեմ. պատճառն այն էր որ Ռեալի կազմը բաղկացած էր միմյայն աստղերից իսկ գալակտիկան դա աստղերի համակարգ է, հետագայում հենց դա էլ կործանեց այնժամանակվա Ռեալին, ավելի ճիշտ կործանեց նրանց խաղը, ոճը, ինչ որ չափով նաև հեղինակությունը համապատասխանաբար: Իսկ Արքայական կոչվում է ոչ նրա համար որ նա ՌԵԱԼ է այլ միմյայն այն պատճառով որ ՖԱ Ռեալ Մադրիդի սեփականատերն է հենց ինքը Իսպանիայի թագավորը :Wink:

----------


## Սամվել

> հետո են որ դրանով էլ ասենք քրդերից տարբերվում ենք
> թմայից շեղվում ենք բայց ինչից ինչից Ռեալի պատմությունից բացասականով խոսալը ետի բավականին յուրօրինակ երևույթա


Ի՞նչով ենք տարբերվում  :Think:  

Տխուրա բայց փաստ Տիտղոսները և պատմությունը մնում են տիտղոսներ և պատմություն եթե խոսում եք թիմերից խոսեք ներկայով  :Wink:

----------


## GevSky

Խոսքը փաստերից գնաց, թագավորը իրա թիմին պինդ պինդ պահում էր վրեն դողալով փափուկ բարձերի մեջ, իսկ այն ժամանակ պատերազմի տարիներին ֆուտբոլին ոչ ոք ուշադրություն երբ չեր դարձնում Ռեալը մեկը մեկի ետևից տիտղոսներ էր վաստակում, այնինչ մեկը Բարսայի գենեռալ տերը որը իսպանական զորքերի հրամանատարներ ծախում էր ֆուտբոլիստներին որ զենք առնեն, բնականաբար ոչ մի կոպեկ չեր հատկացնում ակումբին, ու էդ ժամանակ ուզումեիք Բարսան լիներ: հենց դրա մեջա իմաստը որ էտ թիմը կենդանացավ որովհետև ոգի ուներ, մեջը շունչ կար, չէ որ իսպանական լծի տակ հալածված, տառապած ու բռնազավթված Կատալոնիայի միակ պարծանքն էր   ՖԱԲարսելոնան, իրենց մայրաքաղաքի անունը բարձր հնչեցնողը աշխարհում և վերջապես թշնամի իսպանիայի մայրաքաղաքային գերհզոր ակումբին կատաղի դիմադրություն ցույց տվողն էր: Դժվար ու բարդ պատմություն է ունեցել, այնինչ Ռեալը զերծ մնալով քաղաքականությունից թագավորական պալատներում այսպես ասած կյանք էր վայելում պատերազմի տարիներին:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Ի՞նչով ենք տարբերվում


նրանով որ Հայաստանը ու հայ ազգը պատմություն ունի ու վախտին ծովից ծով էլա եղել



> Տխուրա բայց փաստ Տիտղոսները և պատմությունը մնում են տիտղոսներ և պատմություն եթե խոսում եք թիմերից խոսեք ներկայով


բանը նրանումա որ ներկայում էլ մեր թիմը առավելություն ունի և խաղով և միավորներով



> Գալակտիկոս կոչվում էր միայն Ռեալը, իսկ ինչու ասեմ. պատճառն այն էր որ Ռեալի կազմը բաղկացած էր միմյայն աստղերից իսկ գալակտիկան դա աստղերի համակարգ է


ես Սուրեն Բաղդասարյանի փայլուն միտքնա, սկզբում փայլուն անթերի ու բոլորից մի գլուխ բարձր խաղի համարա տենց կոչվել :Wink:

----------


## Սամվել

> նրանով որ Հայաստանը ու հայ ազգը պատմություն ունի ու վախտին ծովից ծով էլա եղել
> 
> բանը նրանումա որ ներկայում էլ մեր թիմը առավելություն ունի և խաղով և միավորներով
> 
> ես Սուրեն Բաղդասարյանի փայլուն միտքնա, սկզբում փայլուն անթերի ու բոլորից մի գլուխ բարձր խաղի համարա տենց կոչվել


Բայց գալակտիկուս Վերջին տարիներին չի՞ սկսվել կոչվել  :Think: 

Հա ասենք տարբերվում ենք լավ պատմություն ենք ունեցել... հետո... հիմա ով հասնի նեղումա մեր Հայաստանին ու մեր թույն պատմությունը հաստատ ոչ մի օգուտ չի տալիս մեզ

----------


## Սերխիո

Ձեր խոսաքցությանը խառնվում եմ ...
Ռեալը լավ պատմություն ու ավանդույթ ունեցել է , ունի ու կունենա , Ռեալը ավելի երկարակյաց է, քան կաղնին , կամ արծիվը ,նույնիս Քեոփսի բուրգը ...
Ռեալի ներկա վիճակը չի խամրեցնում փայլուն անցյալը ,քանի որ Ռեալը առաջատար է, և շարունակում է հաղթողի ու տիտղոսակրի ավանդույթը ...

Իսկ ստեղ նենց եք գրում Ռեալի մասին ,ոնց որ Վեստ Հեմի կամ Շեֆիլդի մասին խոսաք ,որ են ժամանակներում ուժեղ են եղել ,հմի սեկունդայում ա... կամ էլ Հայաստատնն ա, որ ժամանակին հետը հաշվի են նստել ,հիմա բանի տեղ չեն դնում ... աբսուրդ խոսաքցութոյւն ա:

Մենք 31 անագմ Չեմպիոն ենք եղել ու դա անգերազանց արդյունք կմնա մոտակա 10 տարիների ընթացքում մինիմումը ...

Ռեալը ,դա Հայաստան չէ , դա հավերժ Կայսրություն է...

----------


## Brigada

Ռեալը միշտ առաջիննա :Hands Up:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Հա ասենք տարբերվում ենք լավ պատմություն ենք ունեցել... հետո... հիմա ով հասնի նեղումա մեր Հայաստանին ու մեր թույն պատմությունը հաստատ ոչ մի օգուտ չի տալիս մեզ


քո համար քո ազգի պատմությունը կապ չունի, պատկերացրա հլը քրդական պատմություն ունենաինք տարբերություն չկա? 

դե Հայաստանի ու Ռեալի պատմություններնել համեմատեցի որ զգացվի որ պատմությունը ետքան էլ անարժեք բան չի…իսկ ներկաներով բնականա Ռեալը իրա պատմական անցյալից հետ չի մնում
մնացածում Պետրոսի հետ լռիվ համաձայն եմ, վիճելու առարկայել ախր չկա որ միատել քննարկում լինի

չնայած զարմանալի չի առաջիններին միշտ էլ չեն սիրում

----------


## GevSky

> Ռեալը ավելի երկարակյաց է, քան կաղնին , կամ արծիվը ,նույնիս Քեոփսի բուրգը ...


Այստեղ չգիտեմ ինչ ի նկատի ունես բայց ամեն դեպքում հիշեցնեմ որ Ռեալը ստեղծվելա էն ժամանակ երբ Բարսան արդեն կար... հիմա մի քիչ լավ չեմ հիշում Ռեալի ստեղծման տարեթիվը բայց հաստատ 1900 քանի թվինա ստեղծվել իսկ Բարսան  1899 :Wink:

----------


## REAL_ist

1902ինա ստեղծվել Ռեալը, իսկ ասենք Ռեկռեատիվոն էլ 1889, ետ էական չի
բայց Պետրոսը իմ կարծիքով նրա հետեր որ Ռեալը միշտել կմնա աշխարհի ուժեղագույն ու հանրահայտ թմերից մեկը, եթե ոչ ամենահանրահայտը :Wink:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Այստեղ չգիտեմ ինչ ի նկատի ունես բայց ամեն դեպքում հիշեցնեմ որ Ռեալը ստեղծվելա էն ժամանակ երբ Բարսան արդեն կար... հիմա մի քիչ լավ չեմ հիշում Ռեալի ստեղծման տարեթիվը բայց հաստատ 1900 քանի թվինա ստեղծվել իսկ Բարսան  1899


երկարակյաց չի նշանակում ավելի տարեց :Wink:  Համել  կարողա գիշերները չեմ քնում Ռեալին Բարսի հետ համեմատելու համար :Shok:  :Think:

----------


## Սամվել

> քո համար քո ազգի պատմությունը կապ չունի, պատկերացրա հլը քրդական պատմություն ունենաինք տարբերություն չկա?


ԻՄ համար կա Իմ պատմությունով հպարտանալու առիթ... Ինչոր դրվագներով համենայն դեպս... ԲԱյց դե Ասենք ԿՈղքի մարդիկ որ Հայ չեն հաստատ դրանով ջիջիլ չեն քցում սրան նրան  :LOL: 

Լավ մի խոսքով... ասածս ինչա.. ասեք Ռեալը հիմա 1ի տեղումա 7 աչոկ առաջ և այլն.. բայց մի ասեք Ռեալը 1000 հատ գավաթ ունի տունը դրած  :Wink:

----------


## REAL_ist

> ԻՄ համար կա Իմ պատմությունով հպարտանալու առիթ... Ինչոր դրվագներով համենայն դեպս... ԲԱյց դե Ասենք ԿՈղքի մարդիկ որ Հայ չեն հաստատ դրանով ջիջիլ չեն քցում սրան նրան


քո ջոգելով Ռեալի պատմության համար ով պտի հպարտ ըլնի?

----------


## Սամվել

> քո ջոգելով Ռեալի պատմության համար ով պտի հպարտ ըլնի?


Դեե ասենք Մադրիդի ժողովուրդը  :Tongue:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Դեե ասենք Մադրիդի ժողովուրդը


Մանավանդ ատլետները :Cool:

----------


## Սամվել

> Մանավանդ ատլետները


Հա դե  :Wink:  Բայց դե :Wink:

----------


## Սերխիո

դե հիմա ... :Jpit:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Դեե ասենք Մադրիդի ժողովուրդը


Մադրիդի ժողովուրդը թո իրանց քաղաքի պատմությունով հպարտ ըլնի, իսկ Ռեալի պատմությունով Ռեալի երկրպագուները :Cool:

----------


## Amourchik

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
չէի ուզում միջամտել ներեցեք բայց չեմ կարող անտարբեր անցնել եթե խոսքը Ռեալի մասին է:Ես անիմաստ եմ համարում քննարկել Ռեալ ակումբը:Մի բան հաստատ է այս ակումբը ապրելակերպ է, այս ակումբը հպարտություն է , այս ակումբը հավերժություն է:Աշխարհի ամենահեռավոր մասում(օրինակ Մոզամբիկում :LOL: ) գիտեն Ռեալ Մադրիդն ինչ է հազարավոր, ես չեմ վախենա և կասեմ նույնիսկ միլիոնավոր ֆուտբոլասերներ ապրում են ֆուտբոոլվ հանուն Ռեալի ընդունում են ֆուտբոլ ասվածը Ռեալի կերպարանքով:Հավատացած եղեք եթե նույնիսկ Ռեալը և 7րդ դիվիզիոնում հանդես գա այս ակումբի նկատմամբ համակրանքն ու հավատարմությունը չի պակասելու:Այս ակումբը հավերժական է լինելու ֆուտբոլի պատմության մեջ դրանում հաստատ վստահ եղեք :Cool:

----------


## Սամվել

> Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
> չէի ուզում միջամտել ներեցեք բայց չեմ կարող անտարբեր անցնել եթե խոսքը Ռեալի մասին է:Ես անիմաստ եմ համարում քննարկել Ռեալ ակումբը:Մի բան հաստատ է այս ակումբը ապրելակերպ է, այս ակումբը հպարտություն է , այս ակումբը հավերժություն է:Աշխարհի ամենահեռավոր մասում(օրինակ Մոզամբիկում) գիտեն Ռեալ Մադրիդն ինչ է հազարավոր, ես չեմ վախենա և կասեմ նույնիսկ միլիոնավոր ֆուտբոլասերներ ապրում են ֆուտբոոլվ հանուն Ռեալի ընդունում են ֆուտբոլ ասվածը Ռեալի կերպարանքով:Հավատացած եղեք եթե նույնիսկ Ռեալը և 7րդ դիվիզիոնում հանդես գա այս ակումբի նկատմամբ համակրանքն ու հավատարմությունը չի պակասելու:Այս ակումբը հավերժական է լինելու ֆուտբոլի պատմության մեջ դրանում հաստատ վստահ եղեք


ԲԱյց դե այդպսիին մենակ Ռեալը չէ  :Wink: .. Միան, Բարսելոնա, Յուվենտուս, Ինտեր /ինչոր տեղ/, Մյունխենի բավարիա, Արսենալ, Մ Յու, Լիվերպուլ... ու էլի մի քանի ակւոմբներ որոնք ամբողջ աշխարհում երկրպագուներ ունեն...

Հ.Գ. ինչքան գիտեմ պաշտոնապես գրանցված Բարսայի երկրպագուները ավելի շատ են քան Ռեալինը  :Wink:

----------


## Ambrosine

> ԲԱյց դե այդպսիին մենակ Ռեալը չէ .. Միան, Բարսելոնա, Յուվենտուս, Ինտեր /ինչոր տեղ/, Մյունխենի բավարիա, Արսենալ, Մ Յու, Լիվերպուլ... ու էլի մի քանի ակւոմբներ որոնք ամբողջ աշխարհում երկրպագուներ ունեն...
> 
> Հ.Գ. ինչքան գիտեմ պաշտոնապես գրանցված Բարսայի երկրպագուները ավելի շատ են քան Ռեալինը


Որովհետև Բարսայինը չգիտեմ ոնց, բայց Ռեալի ֆան ակումբում գրանցվելու համար գումար ա պետք, որ քեզ քարտ ուղարկեն, իսկ պլաստիկ քարտի տվյալներ հաստատ ինտերնետում պետք չի գրել: Դրա համար էլ Ռեալի երկրպագուները կարան քիչ լինեն :Wink:

----------


## Սամվել

> Որովհետև Բարսայինը չգիտեմ ոնց, բայց Ռեալի ֆան ակումբում գրանցվելու համար գումար ա պետք, որ քեզ քարտ ուղարկեն, իսկ պլաստիկ քարտի տվյալներ հաստատ ինտերնետում պետք չի գրել: Դրա համար էլ Ռեալի երկրպագուները կարան քիչ լինեն


 :LOL:  Տենցա էլի Թիմը ամեն ինչից փողա աշխատում նույնիսկ սեփական երկրպագուներից  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Սերխիո

Սամո , Ձեր մոտ էլ ա ըտենց , անդամավճարության գումար ա

----------


## GevSky

Գրանցումը անվճարա թե Ռեալի թե Բարսայի մոտ, փողա գանձվում խաղերին գնալու աբոնեմենտների համար, մեկել Բարսայի կամ Ռեալի ֆան ակումբներում զեղչի քարտ ստանալու համար, ասենք եթե շատես օգտվում ֆան ակումբներից հաստատ ձեռնտու է  գրանցվել ու փող վճարել այդ քարտի համար, եթե պետքա փող ծախսես հաճախ խաղերին գնաս ապա աբոնեմենտնելա  ձեռ տալիս բնականաբար:

----------


## Սերխիո

Շնորհավոր ռեալիստներ , 9 միավորի տարբերությունը շոշափելի ... ավելի ճիշտ  հսկայական առավելություն է 6 տուրի համար...
Բայց  դեռ սպասենք , դե յուրե կարգավիճակին , իսկ դա ամենառեալը կլինի կլասիկոյի ժամանակ...

----------


## GevSky

Ռեալը չեմպիոն կդառնա, բայց Բարսային պարտվելույա... ամեն դեպքում չի հաղթի:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Ռեալը չեմպիոն կդառնա, բայց Բարսային պարտվելույա... ամեն դեպքում չի հաղթի:


ուրեմն այդ ժամանակ դե յուրե չեմպիոն եղած կլինի  ,ու խաղն էլ կավարտվի 0-0  :Cool:

----------


## Werder Bremen

Չնայած որ Վերդերը այս տարի այն չե ,բայց առանց մեծ դժվարությունների Ռեալին Բռեմենում մի լավ դաս տվեց... :Hands Up: 
Չնայած Վեզերշտադիոնից ոչ բոլորն են պատվով դուրս եկել,միշտ էլ Վերդերը ինչ կարգի թիմ լինի մեծ ճնշումա գործադրում... :Ok:

----------


## Սերխիո

խնդիրը նրանում է ,որ մեզ այդ ժամանակ միավոր պետք չէր

----------


## Werder Bremen

> խնդիրը նրանում է ,որ մեզ այդ ժամանակ միավոր պետք չէր


եթե լավ հիշես աըդ ժամանակ Ռեալը դեռ չէր ապահովել իրա տեղը: 1/8-ում,

----------


## Սերխիո

Եվս 2 հաղթանակ և ուղեվորություն Սիբելես

 :Bux:

----------


## REAL_ist

ետ երկուսից վերջինը պտի Բարսային նկատմամբ լինի Մադրիդում :Ok: 
պտի մոտակա երկուսից մեկը չկրեն ամպայման

----------


## Սերխիո

Ռեալը պետք է չեմպիոնի կարգավիճակով Ս.Բ.-ում ընդունի Բարսային ,և տրբունաները այդ ժամանակ կասեն  էտօ'օին`.<<կաբրո'ն , շնորհավորիր չեմպիոնին >>

----------


## GevSky

> Ռեալը պետք է չեմպիոնի կարգավիճակով Ս.Բ.-ում ընդունի Բարսային ,և տրբունաները այդ ժամանակ կասեն  էտօ'օին`.<<կաբրո'ն , շնորհավորիր չեմպիոնին >>


Ասածիդ մեջ չհասկացա թե ինչ կապ ուներ հենց Էտօ՛օն :Think:

----------


## Սերխիո

առաջին տարին ,որ Էտօ'օն եկավ Բարսա ու չեմպիոն եղավ , տոնակատարության ժամանակ միկրոֆոնով ասել էր <<Մադրի'դ, կաբրո'ն, շնորհավորի չեմպիոնին>>

Հ.Գ.

Կաբրոն=  այծ

----------


## GevSky

Իսկ ինչքան ինձ հայտնի է այծեր ասում են միայն ռեալցիներին :Wink:

----------


## Սերխիո

սխալ գիտես...

----------


## Սամվել

Հա ՃԻշտ է.. Ասել էր "Մադրիդ կաբրոն Սալուդա կամպիոն"... Տղայա է  :Lol2: 

Հետո բռնել էին տուգանել էին  :Jpit:

----------


## Լեո

> Հա ՃԻշտ է.. Ասել էր "Մադրիդ կաբրոն Սալուդա կամպիոն"... Տղայա է 
> 
> Հետո բռնել էին տուգանել էին


Ես չգիտեի: Հալալա Էտոո-ին :Hands Up:

----------


## Սամվել

> Ես չգիտեի: Հալալա Էտոո-ին


Հետո ինչքան գիտեմ ամբեղջ Նոու Կամպը իրա  հետտևից երգելա ... "Մադրիդ Կաբրոն Սալուդա կամպիոն"  :Love:  :Blush:  :LOL:  :LOL:  :Hands Up:

----------


## Սերխիո

դե ես էլ մայիսի 7-ին երգելու եմ <<Հալա Մադրիդ ,պուտա Բարսա>> ,մեկել <<We Are The Champions >>

----------


## REAL_ist

ետ Էտոոյի պահով, աբիժնիկի փայլուն օրինակա էլի, Ռեալը բայց ինչքան չուզող ունի, անտիմադրիստ լսել եմ, բայց անտիբարսելոնիստ չե, ենել խաբար չեն որ ինչել անեն մեկա Իսպանիայի երկրորդ թիմնեն մնալու

----------


## Սերխիո

> ետ Էտոոյի պահով, աբիժնիկի փայլուն օրինակա էլի, Ռեալը բայց ինչքան չուզող ունի, անտիմադրիստ լսել եմ, բայց անտիբարսելոնիստ չե, ենել խաբար չեն որ ինչել անեն մեկա Իսպանիայի երկրորդ թիմնեն մնալու


Օսասունա, Դեպոր , Բիլբաո, Ատլ.Մարդիդ ,Բարսա ... անտիմադրիդստների ցուցակը ,որոնց օդերը փակել է  տիտան ակումբը :Hands Up:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Օսասունա, Դեպոր , Բիլբաո, Ատլ.Մարդիդ ,Բարսա ... անտիմադրիդստների ցուցակը ,որոնց օդերը փակել է  տիտան ակումբը


Ու էս մենակ Իսպանիայի շրջանակներում...

----------


## Ambrosine

Հաշիվը 1-2 ա: Դեռևս կրում ենք :Hands Up:  :Angel:

----------


## Հենո

Շնորհավորում եմ Ռեալիս բոլոր երկրպագուներին :Hands Up: 

ՌԵԱԼը Իսպանիայի Չեմպիոն հենց նոր դարձավ :Tongue: 

Ու տենց խաղը ախմախները ցույց չեն տալի :Angry2:

----------


## REAL_ist

Շնորհավորում եմ բոլորիս :Drinks: 
10 հոգով 1-0 կրվելով վերջի 3 րոպեյում Ռոբբենի ու Իգուաինի գոլերի շնորհիվ Բարսան Չեմպիոնին ծափ տալովա դիմավորելու Մադրիդում :Cool:

----------


## Ambrosine

Հալալա Ռեալիս ֆուտբոլիստներին :Drinks:  :Thumbup: , երկրպագուներին /ամեն տեղ մեզ մեջ եմ գցում :Jpit: /: Միշտ այ սենց մեզ ուրախացնեն :Angel:

----------


## Սերխիո

Էտօ'օ , խոնարհվի'ր չեմպիոնների առաջ :Cool: 


հավերժ հետապնդողի պիտակը ճակատիդ խփած փռա :Smile: 




 :Bux: 

բոլորով լսում ենք`*Queen We Are The Champions*
 :Ckckal:  :Sulel:  :Dance:

----------


## Սամվել

Շնորհավոր...

----------


## Սերխիո

> Շնորհավոր...


 :Cool: 
շնորհակալություն

----------


## Ambrosine

> Շնորհավոր...


Մերսի :Smile:

----------


## Ambrosine

Չեմպիոնների առաջին բառերը...


 :Hands Up:

----------


## Ambrosine

Ուղղակի գեղեցիկ, հաճելի ու *խելառ* պահեր :Crazy:

----------


## Ուրվական

*Հաղթեցի՛նք...*

----------


## Նորմարդ

> *Հաղթեցի՛նք...*


*ՇՆՈՐՀԱՎՈՐ*  :Wink:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Շնորհավորում եմ Ռեալի երկրպագուներին:
Ինչ ասեմ,չնայած Կուլե եմ,բայց դե արժանի էր Ռեալը:

----------


## BOBO

:Yahoo: 
Ապրեն տղեքը :Hands Up:  :Drinks:

----------


## GevSky

Շնորհավորում եմ բոլոր Ռեալիստներին, բայց մեկա Բարսան կրելույա :Tongue:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Շնորհավորում եմ բոլոր Ռեալիստներին, բայց մեկա Բարսան կրելույա


Շնորհակալ ենք: :Smile: 
Դա դեռ կտեսնենք :Tongue:

----------


## Amourchik

Այոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոո
ՉԵՄՊԻՈՆ ԵՆՔ ՌԵԱԼԸ  ՉԵՄՊԻՈՆԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱ
Լինելով 10 հոգով, պարտվելով 1-0 հաշվով մինչև 86 - րդ րոպե ՌԵԱԼ ակումբը 2 գնդակա խփում և հաղթում
Շնորհավորում եմ մեզ բոլորիս ապրենքքքքքքքքքքքքքքք :Hands Up: :  :Victory:

----------


## Davo'o

Այսօր չեմպիոնները դուրս են գալու խաղադաշտ եւ մրցելու են «Բարսայի» հետ: Ժամը 1-ին, միասին եւս մեկ հաղթանակ ենք տանելու: Առա՛ջ Մադրդիդ, Առա՛ջ չեմպիոներ:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Այսօր չեմպիոնները դուրս են գալու խաղադաշտ եւ մրցելու են «Բարսայի» հետ: Ժամը 1-ին, միասին եւս մեկ հաղթանակ ենք տանելու: Առա՛ջ Մադրդիդ, Առա՛ջ չեմպիոներ:


Վաաաաաաայ, էս ինչ լավն ա ավատարդ :Hands Up:  Գիտես չէ, որ էս պահը համարել են այդ երեկոյի թագն ու պսակը? :King:  :Hands Up:

----------


## Ambrosine

*Ռաուլի* համար սա լիգայում չեմպիոնական 6-րդ տիտղոսն էր :Hands Up: 
*Հաղթելու ենք, անպայման* :Angel:  :Clapping:

----------


## Ռեդ

Ինձ թվում ա էսօր Ռեալը կրելուա Բարսային

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ինձ թվում ա էսօր Ռեալը կրելուա Բարսային


Քեզ շատ ճիշտ ա թվում :Wink:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Ինձ թվում ա էսօր Ռեալը կրելուա Բարսային


Քեզ շատ սխալա թվում

----------


## Սերխիո

> Քեզ շատ սխալա թվում


Քեզ շատ սխալա թվում :Tongue:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Քեզ շատ սխալա թվում


Քեզ շատ ճիշտ ա թվում :LOL:

----------


## Ռեդ

> Քեզ շատ սխալա թվում


Տենանք:
Ես Ռեալին բալետ անող չեմ, բայց էսօր Ռեալ եմ բալետ անելու  :Tongue:   :Tongue:   :Tongue:   :Tongue:   :Tongue:   :Tongue:   :Tongue:   :Tongue:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Էս խաղի հետաքրքրությունը կայանումա նրանում,որ երկու թիմերն էլ լուծելու ոչ մի խնդիր չունեն ու հուսով եմ հետաքրքիր ֆուտբոլի ականատես ենք լինելու:
Իսկ հաղթողի մասին կխոսանք խաղից հետո

----------


## Սերխիո

Փաստորեն բրոնզը ձեռնատու ա ?

----------


## BOBO

Իրանց շատ էլ ա :Hands Up:  :Jpit: 

Դե Ռեալն էլ կրելու ա, կռուպնիով :Hands Up:

----------


## Taurus

> Իրանց շատ էլ ա
> 
> Դե Ռեալն էլ կրելու ա, կռուպնիով


մոռացար մի հատ վերջում գրեիր "պարտություն" :Tongue:

----------


## Ambrosine

Մեր դաշտը ավելի սիրուն ա :Tongue:

----------


## Ambrosine

Լավ, ուրեմն սենց....`
մեզ հաղթանակ :Angel: , բայց ինչ էլ` լինի, Ռեալ ջան :King: , մենք քո հետ ենք :Yes: 
 :Bux:

----------


## BOBO

Էս էլ ձեզ սկիզբը :Hands Up: 

Էս էլ 2 :Cool:

----------


## Ambrosine

Ապրեն մերոնք, մի լավ կոտորած կազմակերպեցին :Hands Up:  *Ռաուլս* :Angel: 
*4-1*-ը ճիշտ ա քիչ ա մեր համար, բայց հերիք ա, որ համարենք մեր ռևանշը /3-0-ի դիմաց/ վերցրած :Hands Up: 

Բայց ինչ լավ աաաաաաաաաաա :Crazy: 
*Արքայական* հաղթանակ :King: 
Լավ, էլ չեմ խոսում. համեստորեն լռում եմ :Bux:  :Bux:  :Bux:

----------


## REAL_ist

սվաղին գազոնին խեղճ հարիֆներին

----------


## Սերխիո

զզվում եմ մեր ֆուտբոլիստներից , դառել էին խղճով խաղացողներ ,ու չէին ուզում տրաքցնեին :
էս խաղը 7-2 պտի լիներ ,ոնց որ Վալայադոլիդին էինք արել:

Գուտիս լավն ա էլի...

----------


## Ուրվական

> Լավ, էլ չեմ խոսում. համեստորեն լռում եմ


Ես էլ: Լացացրինք...

----------


## Cesare

*Վայ քու . 4-1.... Հաա աշկիս կաըֆարիկ խաղ եմ բաց թողել : 
Շնորհավորում եմ Արքայական թիմի երկրպագուներին, Արքայական հաղթանակի կապակցությամբ :* :Hands Up:

----------


## Ambrosine

> *Վայ քու . 4-1.... Հաա աշկիս կաըֆարիկ խաղ եմ բաց թողել : 
> Շնորհավորում եմ Արքայական թիմի երկրպագուներին, Արքայական հաղթանակի կապակցությամբ :*


Իրոք չես նայել? Ուրեմն դու շատ մեծ խաղ ես կորցրել:
Համ էլ շնորհակալություն :Smile:

----------


## Ռեդ

Շնորհավորում եմ Ռեալի երկրպագուներին  :Smile:

----------


## The_only_one

Реал Мадрид - Барселона  Реал поб в три - или более голов  7,50  

Էս էլ իմ ստավկեն :Hands Up: 

Կասը Զամորա ստացավ :Tongue:

----------


## Amourchik

Այ քեզ բաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաան Սրանից ավել չեմ պատկերացնում Ռեալը ոնց կարող է Բարսելոնին խղճալ ախր շատ խղճով թիմա է ասա հաստատ մի 10 անգամ էլ կարայիք խփել խփեիք էլի վաաաաաաաաայ
Շնորհավոր Ռեալիստներ ջաաաաաաաաաաաաաան :King:  :King:  :Mda:  :Aggressive:

----------


## GevSky

Ես Ռեալին կխղճայի որ սուդյաի շողքի տակ կլասիկոն փչացրեցին, առանց էնել մի նորմալ հոգեբանական վիճակ չունեին տղերքը մյուս կողմից սուդյան կոտրեց, ուղղակի ամոթա, ես չեմ ասում արդար չեր հաշիվը, Ռեալը լավ էր խաղում բայց ամոթանք եմ տալիս կոնկրետ Բուռուլին ու Գուտիին իրա էժանագին խաղի համար

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ես Ռեալին կխղճայի որ սուդյաի շողքի տակ կլասիկոն փչացրեցին, առանց էնել մի նորմալ հոգեբանական վիճակ չունեին տղերքը մյուս կողմից սուդյան կոտրեց, ուղղակի ամոթա, ես չեմ ասում արդար չեր հաշիվը, Ռեալը լավ էր խաղում բայց ամոթանք եմ տալիս կոնկրետ Բուռուլին ու Գուտիին իրա էժանագին խաղի համար


Սկսվեեեեեց: Գուտիի խաղի մեջ ինչն էր էժանագին? Բա խեղճ Բուռուլը ինչ ա արել? Խաղը արդար ա դատել, դրա համար ա էժանագին դիտվում? Լավ ա գոնե հաշվի դհետ համաձայն ես:
Համ էլ ուր եք կորում է? Սպորտ բաժինը մի քանի օր կանգնած մնում ա :Diablo:  Առաջ ամենա ակտիվ բաժիններից էր :Smile:

----------


## REAL_ist

իսպանական սուդյեքի մակարդակը միշտել ետա եղել, բայց մեկա քուչի թիմ էր Ռեալի դեմ խաղում

----------


## Ռեդ

Մի հետաքրքիր բան ասեմ Ռեալի մասին: Մի քանի տարի առաջ Ռեալի խաղացողները` Զիդանը, Ֆիգուն և այլն չլվում էին, որ թիմը կրեր, իսկ էս տար Ռեալը լցնելա լցնում  :Smile: 
Պատճառը հետևյալն է. Պեպեն իրա դեղին քարտերի հաշվին պահումա հակառակորդի հարձակվողներին, ասենք, Մեսսիին, Ռոնալդինյոյին, Նիստելռույը որտեղից ըլնումա գոլա խփում, հալալա, Սնեյդերը սնայպերա, հեռվից ա խփում :  :Hands Up: 
Դրա համար Ռեալ - Բարսելոն խաղից առաջ արխային ստավկա էի դրել Ռեալ պաբեդա :Hands Up:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Ես Ռեալին կխղճայի որ սուդյաի շողքի տակ կլասիկոն փչացրեցին, առանց էնել մի նորմալ հոգեբանական վիճակ չունեին տղերքը մյուս կողմից սուդյան կոտրեց, ուղղակի ամոթա, ես չեմ ասում արդար չեր հաշիվը, Ռեալը լավ էր խաղում բայց ամոթանք եմ տալիս կոնկրետ Բուռուլին ու Գուտիին իրա էժանագին խաղի համար


  Նախ բարսելոնցիները թո կոտրված դուրս չգային  դաշտ ,եթե թասիբ ունեին ,թո երկրորդի համար պայքարեին , հիմա ինչ , որ իրանց մեջ  կամք չեն գտնում ,պտի սուձյան իրանց օգտին վարեր ? չնայած մեր օգտին էլ բան չեմ նկատել ,եթե խոսքը պենալի մասին էր ,ապա դա 80 տոկոսանոց պենալ էր , ու բացի ետ մինչ ետ հաշիվը 3-0 էր, եթե հեռացման մասին ես ասում ,ապա ինչ գիտես Խավին ինչ ա ասել սուձյաին :
   Հետո ես լսել ընդհանրապես չեմ ուզում ոչ մեկից ,որ կազմը թույլ էր ,մի քանի տարի առաջ ,որ բարսան հաղթեց մեր  մոտ 0-3 ,ետ ժամանակ Զիդանը մոտ 2 ամիս չխաղալուց հետո ,հլը տռավմեն չդզած մտել էր դաշտ ,նույն վիճակում էր Ռոնալդոն ,էլ չեմ ասում ,որ Ռաուլը ետ խաղում ստացավ իրա կյանքի ամենաերկար տռավմեն:
Հետո *GevSky* ջան ,ինչ էր արել Գուտին ?
եթե պռովակացիայի մասին ա խոսքը ,խնդրում եմ ոչ մի օրինակ չբերել ,քանի որ աշխարհի ամենապռովակացիոն ֆուտբոլիստներից մեկը `ձեր Դեկուն ,շատ ա սարքել մերոնց գլխին +դրան էլ , Վան Բոմելն ա իրա պռովակացիայով փրկել ձեր թիմին Նոու Կամպում:

----------


## REAL_ist

Սուդյեն երեվի Ռամոսի նկատմամբ շտռաֆը պտի չդներ որից հետո Գուտին պադաչ արեց ու Ռոբբենը ԳԼԽՈՎ գոլ խփեց
ՆՏՎ–ի հաղորդավար Ուտկինը լավ ասեց, սուդյաներին ետ խաղում մեղադրելը պարանոյայա նշաններա արդեն

----------


## Davo'o

Երկու հաղթանակ «Բարսայի» նկատմամբ եւ 17 միավորի առավելություն: Մադրիդը երկարեցրեց իմ կյանքը 17 տարով: Ապրեն տղերքը:  :Smile:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Երկու հաղթանակ «Բարսայի» նկատմամբ եւ 17 միավորի առավելություն: Մադրիդը երկարեցրեց իմ կյանքը 17 տարով: Ապրեն տղերքը:


Դե ուրեմն ես անմահ եմ :LOL:

----------


## Taurus

Շնորհավորենք Real-ին, անցնենք առաջ, մոռանանք եղածը ու պոկենք Ֆաբրեգասին Arsenal-ից:

----------


## GevSky

> Նախ բարսելոնցիները թո կոտրված դուրս չգային  դաշտ ,եթե թասիբ ունեին ,թո երկրորդի համար պայքարեին , հիմա ինչ , որ իրանց մեջ  կամք չեն գտնում ,պտի սուձյան իրանց օգտին վարեր ? չնայած մեր օգտին էլ բան չեմ նկատել ,եթե խոսքը պենալի մասին էր ,ապա դա 80 տոկոսանոց պենալ էր , ու բացի ետ մինչ ետ հաշիվը 3-0 էր, եթե հեռացման մասին ես ասում ,ապա ինչ գիտես Խավին ինչ ա ասել սուձյաին :
>    Հետո ես լսել ընդհանրապես չեմ ուզում ոչ մեկից ,որ կազմը թույլ էր ,մի քանի տարի առաջ ,որ բարսան հաղթեց մեր  մոտ 0-3 ,ետ ժամանակ Զիդանը մոտ 2 ամիս չխաղալուց հետո ,հլը տռավմեն չդզած մտել էր դաշտ ,նույն վիճակում էր Ռոնալդոն ,էլ չեմ ասում ,որ Ռաուլը ետ խաղում ստացավ իրա կյանքի ամենաերկար տռավմեն:
> Հետո *GevSky* ջան ,ինչ էր արել Գուտին ?
> եթե պռովակացիայի մասին ա խոսքը ,խնդրում եմ ոչ մի օրինակ չբերել ,քանի որ աշխարհի ամենապռովակացիոն ֆուտբոլիստներից մեկը `ձեր Դեկուն ,շատ ա սարքել մերոնց գլխին +դրան էլ , Վան Բոմելն ա իրա պռովակացիայով փրկել ձեր թիմին Նոու Կամպում:


Ես Չավիի հեռացման մասին չեմ ասում ոչ էլ 11 մ.-ի չնայած 11 մ նշանակելը բարոյական չեր մի քիչ, կլասիկոյի ժամանակ 3-0 հաշվի դեպքում ինչա ձեռով դեմքը փակել էր 11 մ չեն դնում միգուցե օրենքով տենցա բայց լիքը ուրիշ հարցեր կան: Իսկ սուդյաի սխալը էներ որ առաջի գոլի ատակաի վախտ Սիլվինյոին կարծեմ գցեց Գուտին առանց գնդակի խփելով ոտին որի պատճառով բնականաբար չկարեցավ խանգարի գոլի ծնունդին: Իսկ ինքը Գուտին իր ոճի մեջ էր իրա ֆիրմային կորպուսներով Մեսսիի դեմ, մի հատել տղու վրա մուննաթեր գալիս, ընդեղ լինեի քացով կտաի քիթը կջարդեի ինքը ովա որ Մեսսիին բան ասի, բայց եթե ավելի լուրջ ապա ֆաիր փլեյը ու Գուտին տարբեր բեվեռներում են: Ինչի մնացած խաղացողների մասին էսքան չեն խոսում էս թեմայով, առանց կրակ ծուխ չի լինում:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ես Չավիի հեռացման մասին չեմ ասում ոչ էլ 11 մ.-ի չնայած 11 մ նշանակելը բարոյական չեր մի քիչ, կլասիկոյի ժամանակ 3-0 հաշվի դեպքում ինչա ձեռով դեմքը փակել էր 11 մ չեն դնում միգուցե օրենքով տենցա բայց լիքը ուրիշ հարցեր կան: Իսկ սուդյաի սխալը էներ որ առաջի գոլի ատակաի վախտ Սիլվինյոին կարծեմ գցեց Գուտին առանց գնդակի խփելով ոտին որի պատճառով բնականաբար չկարեցավ խանգարի գոլի ծնունդին: Իսկ ինքը Գուտին իր ոճի մեջ էր իրա ֆիրմային կորպուսներով Մեսսիի դեմ, մի հատել տղու վրա մուննաթեր գալիս, ընդեղ լինեի քացով կտաի քիթը կջարդեի ինքը ովա որ Մեսսիին բան ասի, բայց եթե ավելի լուրջ ապա ֆաիր փլեյը ու Գուտին տարբեր բեվեռներում են: Ինչի մնացած խաղացողների մասին էսքան չեն խոսում էս թեմայով, առանց կրակ ծուխ չի լինում:


Էդ ինչի, որ Պույոլը Ռաուլի շակպիկը բռնած ման ա գալիս, տալիս ա ունքը բացում ա, իրան կարելի ա, իր գործն է անում: Բայց հենց Գուտին <<իրա ֆիրմային կորպուսներով>> Մեսսիին ա վնասազերծում, էդ իր իրավունքների մեջ չի մտնում, հլը մի բան էլ` <<ընդեղ լիներ քացով կտաիր քիթը կջարդեիր ինքը ովա որ Մեսսիին բան ասի>>: Չէ որ դա էլ Գուտիի գործն ա :Wink:

----------


## Davo'o

> Ես Չավիի հեռացման մասին չեմ ասում ոչ էլ 11 մ.-ի չնայած 11 մ նշանակելը բարոյական չեր մի քիչ, կլասիկոյի ժամանակ 3-0 հաշվի դեպքում ինչա ձեռով դեմքը փակել էր 11 մ չեն դնում միգուցե օրենքով տենցա բայց լիքը ուրիշ հարցեր կան: Իսկ սուդյաի սխալը էներ որ առաջի գոլի ատակաի վախտ Սիլվինյոին կարծեմ գցեց Գուտին առանց գնդակի խփելով ոտին որի պատճառով բնականաբար չկարեցավ խանգարի գոլի ծնունդին: Իսկ ինքը Գուտին իր ոճի մեջ էր իրա ֆիրմային կորպուսներով Մեսսիի դեմ, մի հատել տղու վրա մուննաթեր գալիս, ընդեղ լինեի քացով կտաի քիթը կջարդեի ինքը ովա որ Մեսսիին բան ասի, բայց եթե ավելի լուրջ ապա ֆաիր փլեյը ու Գուտին տարբեր բեվեռներում են: Ինչի մնացած խաղացողների մասին էսքան չեն խոսում էս թեմայով, առանց կրակ ծուխ չի լինում:


*Gevsky* Մադրիդը 1700 անգամ ուժեղ էր քո կրկեսից այս տարի: Ծիծաղելի բաներ ես ասում: Ֆեյր փլեյ է նաեւ ավելի ուժեղ մրցակցին հարգելը եւ նրան ծափահարելը: Քո սիրելի թիմի ֆուտբոլիստները արդեն ծափահարել են չեմպիոններին, դու էլ պետք է նույնը անես, Գուտիի նկատմամբ ատելությունդ այս ու այն տեղ փնտրելու ու նկարագրելու փոխարեն

----------


## REAL_ist

> Ես Չավիի հեռացման մասին չեմ ասում ոչ էլ 11 մ.-ի չնայած 11 մ նշանակելը բարոյական չեր մի քիչ, կլասիկոյի ժամանակ 3-0 հաշվի դեպքում ինչա ձեռով դեմքը փակել էր 11 մ չեն դնում միգուցե օրենքով տենցա բայց լիքը ուրիշ հարցեր կան: Իսկ սուդյաի սխալը էներ որ առաջի գոլի ատակաի վախտ Սիլվինյոին կարծեմ գցեց Գուտին առանց գնդակի խփելով ոտին որի պատճառով բնականաբար չկարեցավ խանգարի գոլի ծնունդին: Իսկ ինքը Գուտին իր ոճի մեջ էր իրա ֆիրմային կորպուսներով Մեսսիի դեմ, մի հատել տղու վրա մուննաթեր գալիս, ընդեղ լինեի քացով կտաի քիթը կջարդեի ինքը ովա որ Մեսսիին բան ասի, բայց եթե ավելի լուրջ ապա ֆաիր փլեյը ու Գուտին տարբեր բեվեռներում են: Ինչի մնացած խաղացողների մասին էսքան չեն խոսում էս թեմայով, առանց կրակ ծուխ չի լինում:


ես քո պատմածը նույն բաննա ոնցոր ասես խոսքի եթե վախտին քամին համապատասխան ձև փչեր կարողա ետ ուդառը կպներ շտանգին
հլը պետքա գոհ լինել որ 4-1 հաշիվ էր ոչ թե ասենք 8-0, թիմ չկար ընդե, վոզդուխ էր սպառված

են մազոտի խաղը դզեց, պաշտի սաղ գոլերին մասնակցեց :LOL:

----------


## Ռեդ

Ռեալի բալելշիկներ, արժի հաջորդ խաղը ստավկա դնել Ռեալ պաբեդա?
Ինչ սաստավով ա խաղալու?

----------


## Սերխիո

> ինքը ովա որ Մեսսիին բան ասի:


 :LOL: 
ինչ սուբյեկտիվ ես  :Think: ,ախր մի հարցնող լինի , մեսսի լպրծուն փսլնքոտ լակոտը ով ա ?
Գուտիի մունաթը չեմ տեսել ,բայց մի հատ լակոտափայ պտի չռփել էր ետ կաթնակերին :
Գուտին են տղեն ա,որ ինքը ՉԼ էր ,երբ հաղթում , մեսսին գնդակի հետ վարվել էր պարապում :Wink: 

Եկեք մոռանանք կլասիկոն ,իմ մոտ ոգևորությունը անցել ա դաժը առաջին խաղակեսից հետո :Cool:

----------


## Ռեդ

Ի դեպ, Ռեալի` էսօրվա խաղում հաղթելու գործակիցը Վիվարոյում 3.2 ա

----------


## Սերխիո

> Ռեալի բալելշիկներ, արժի հաջորդ խաղը ստավկա դնել Ռեալ պաբեդա?
> Ինչ սաստավով ա խաղալու?


սաստավը չգիտեմ ,բայց դիր    П1 ТБ

----------


## Davo'o

Вратари: Кодина, Дудек.

Защитники: Каннаваро, Серхио Рамос, Марсело, Метцельдер, Мичел Сальгадо, Торрес.

Полузащитники: Диарра, Дренте, Гути, Баптиста, Бальбоа, Снейдер.

Нападающие: Робиньо, Ван Нистелрой, Савиола, Игуаин.

Не заявлены: Роббен, Гаго (травмы), Пепе, Хайнце (дисквалификация), Рауль, Сольдадо и Касильяс (по решению тренерского штаба).
 Որ ուզենան կհաղթեն, բայց ինձ թվում է ոչ ոքի կխաղան:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Դժվար կրի Ռեալը,Վիվառոն էլ ոնցոր 3.6 էր տալիս Ռեալին,մի քիչ անհավանականա:
Համենայն դեպս,Սարագոսային ավելի շատա պետք հաղթանակը:

----------


## Ռեդ

Տղերք Պեպեն էս մրցաշրջանում քանի դեղին ա ստացել?

----------


## Davo'o

> Տղերք Պեպեն էս մրցաշրջանում քանի դեղին ա ստացել?


հինգ

----------


## Ռեդ

Որ ֆուտբոլիստներին կուզեիք էս ամառ տեղափոխվեին Ռեալ ?

----------


## Davo'o

> Որ ֆուտբոլիստներին կուզեիք էս ամառ տեղափոխվեին Ռեալ ?


Կ.Ռոնալդուն, Կական, Դավիդ Վիլյան:

----------


## Ռեդ

Ստավկա դրեցի П2, հուսով եմ տղեքը կկրեն

----------


## Սերխիո

դուրս եկավ խաղը ,Ճիշտ ա չկրինք, բայց դե  2-0 ից չպարտվեցինք 2-3  :Wink: 

զոռով ասում էինք արի խփի ,քյալավարի դուս էին խփում

----------


## Amourchik

> Ես Չավիի հեռացման մասին չեմ ասում ոչ էլ 11 մ.-ի չնայած 11 մ նշանակելը բարոյական չեր մի քիչ, կլասիկոյի ժամանակ 3-0 հաշվի դեպքում ինչա ձեռով դեմքը փակել էր 11 մ չեն դնում միգուցե օրենքով տենցա բայց լիքը ուրիշ հարցեր կան: Իսկ սուդյաի սխալը էներ որ առաջի գոլի ատակաի վախտ Սիլվինյոին կարծեմ գցեց Գուտին առանց գնդակի խփելով ոտին որի պատճառով բնականաբար չկարեցավ խանգարի գոլի ծնունդին: Իսկ ինքը Գուտին իր ոճի մեջ էր իրա ֆիրմային կորպուսներով Մեսսիի դեմ, մի հատել տղու վրա մուննաթեր գալիս, ընդեղ լինեի քացով կտաի քիթը կջարդեի ինքը ովա որ Մեսսիին բան ասի, բայց եթե ավելի լուրջ ապա ֆաիր փլեյը ու Գուտին տարբեր բեվեռներում են: Ինչի մնացած խաղացողների մասին էսքան չեն խոսում էս թեմայով, առանց կրակ ծուխ չի լինում:


Ես սենց բան չէի սպասում :Shok:  :Shok:  :Shok: Գուտիի մասին սենց բան երազումս էլ չեմ Պատկերացրել որ ասող կլինի.չկասկածես ինքը ենքաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաան տղամարդա որ ինչպես արդեն ասել էր Սերխիոն ետ լպրծուն Մեսիին նենց օրը կգցեր որ երևի այլևս ֆուտբոլային աշխարհը չտեսներ նրան :Cool: խնդրում եկեք տեղներիցս ամեն մեկս չկանգնի ու ինչ ուզումա ասի այն հանճարեղների մասին ինչպիսիններից է ԳՈՒՏԻՆ ինձ թվացելա որ Այստեղ ոչ մի Ռեալի երկրպագու Բարսելոնայի խաղացողներից և ոչ մեկին նման անպատիվ բաներ չի ասել դուք էլ հարգեք Ռեալի խաղացողներին :Ok: 

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց
Երեկվա խաղում Սերխիո Ռամոսը կարծում եմ Ռեալի կազմում լավագույններից էր :Smile: Ի դեպ լսել էիք Չելսին նրա համար 110 մլն դոլար է առաջարկել Ռեալին այսինքն 70մլն եվրո այնպես որ Սիրելի Ռեալիստներ իմացեք որ ֆուտբոլի պատմության մեջ ամենաթանկ տրանսֆերային գին ունեցող պաշտպանը ձեր թիմում ա խաղում բաաաաաաաա :Ok:  :Hands Up:  աշխարհի ամեն :Smile: ալավ պաշտպանը իմ կարծիքով

----------


## Ռեդ

Տղերք, երեկ Սերխիո Ռամոսը լավ խաղաց, իսկ Դուդեկը վերջն էր  :Ok:  հալալա Դուդեկին

----------


## REAL_ist

Դուդեկը թաղեց Սառագոսային

----------


## Սամվել

> Ես սենց բան չէի սպասումԳուտիի մասին սենց բան երազումս էլ չեմ Պատկերացրել որ ասող կլինի.չկասկածես ինքը ենքաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաան տղամարդա որ ինչպես արդեն ասել էր Սերխիոն ետ լպրծուն Մեսիին նենց օրը կգցեր որ երևի այլևս ֆուտբոլային աշխարհը չտեսներ նրանխնդրում եկեք տեղներիցս ամեն մեկս չկանգնի ու ինչ ուզումա ասի այն հանճարեղների մասին ինչպիսիններից է ԳՈՒՏԻՆ ինձ թվացելա որ Այստեղ ոչ մի Ռեալի երկրպագու Բարսելոնայի խաղացողներից և ոչ մեկին նման անպատիվ բաներ չի ասել դուք էլ հարգեք Ռեալի խաղացողներին


Գուտիի մասին իմ կարծիքը մի անգամ չի որ ասել եմ...  :Wink: 

Բայց մի բան ասեմ... Մեսսիին ու Գուտիին համեմատելը էտ նույն բաննա որ համեմատես ասենք Մարադոննային ու Արման Քարամյանին  :LOL: 

Գուտին 34 տարի խաղալ սովորելուց հետո վերջապես մի 2 հատ պաս տալա սովորել...

Իսկ Մեսսին 18 տարեկանում Աշխարհի լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստ կչանաչվեր եթե աբիժնիկները ոտերը չջարդեին...

հասկանում եք Տարբերությունը մեկին 17-18 տարեկանից չանաչում է Ամբողջ աշխարհը իսկ մյուսը մի հատ լպրծուն. կեղտոտ գյադայա որից զարմանում եմ ոնց չեք զզվում...

Չնայած ընդունում եմ որ մի 30 տարի վիզ դնելուց հետո սկսելա մի քիչ պաս մաս տալ...

Դե հիմա Համեմատեք!  :Wink:

----------


## Ռեդ

Կուզեիք Ջերարդը գա Ռեալ ?

----------


## Սամվել

> Կուզեիք Ջերարդը գա Ռեալ ?


Չէ... Ջերարդին շատ եմ սիրում  :LOL:

----------


## Ռեդ

> Գուտիի մասին իմ կարծիքը մի անգամ չի որ ասել եմ... 
> 
> Բայց մի բան ասեմ... Մեսսիին ու Գուտիին համեմատելը էտ նույն բաննա որ համեմատես ասենք Մարադոննային ու Արման Քարամյանին 
> 
> Գուտին 34 տարի խաղալ սովորելուց հետո վերջապես մի 2 հատ պաս տալա սովորել...
> 
> Իսկ Մեսսին 18 տարեկանում Աշխարհի լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստ կչանաչվեր եթե աբիժնիկները ոտերը չջարդեին...
> 
> հասկանում եք Տարբերությունը մեկին 17-18 տարեկանից չանաչում է Ամբողջ աշխարհը իսկ մյուսը մի հատ լպրծուն. կեղտոտ գյադայա որից զարմանում եմ ոնց չեք զզվում...
> ...


Աստծու տված տաղանդի մեջ ոչ մի գովելի բան չկա քեզ համար, իսկ սեփական աշխատանքով ձեռք բերված հաջողությունը ավելի արժեքավոր է: Նենց որ Գուտին մի գլուխ բարձր ա Մեսսիից  :Angry2:   :Angry2:   :Angry2:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Գուտիի մասին իմ կարծիքը մի անգամ չի որ ասել եմ... 
> 
> Բայց մի բան ասեմ... Մեսսիին ու Գուտիին համեմատելը էտ նույն բաննա որ համեմատես ասենք Մարադոննային ու Արման Քարամյանին 
> 
> Գուտին 34 տարի խաղալ սովորելուց հետո վերջապես մի 2 հատ պաս տալա սովորել...
> 
> Իսկ Մեսսին 18 տարեկանում Աշխարհի լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստ կչանաչվեր եթե աբիժնիկները ոտերը չջարդեին...
> 
> հասկանում եք Տարբերությունը մեկին 17-18 տարեկանից չանաչում է Ամբողջ աշխարհը իսկ մյուսը մի հատ լպրծուն. կեղտոտ գյադայա որից զարմանում եմ ոնց չեք զզվում...
> ...


Դու էլի սկսեցիր... :Goblin:  Էն որ Մեսսին լավագույնն ա քո կարծիքով, էդ այն պատճառով ա, որ քո թույլ թիմի ֆոնի վրա ինքն ա երևում, իսկ Գուտին շատ քիչ ա խաղացել. հիմնականում եղել է փոխարինողների նստարանին. դե ուրիշ կերպ չէր էլ կարող լինել, եթե հաշվի առնենք, թե ովքեր էին հիմնական կազմում

Ու հաստատ Մեսսին Մարադոնա չի. հետո ինչ, որ խեղճ Մարադոնան ամեն նոր ծլած օդ տշողի ստիպված շատ ջերմ ծափահարում ա

----------


## Սամվել

> Աստծու տված տաղանդի մեջ ոչ մի գովելի բան չկա քեզ համար, իսկ սեփական աշխատանքով ձեռք բերված հաջողությունը ավելի արժեքավոր է: Նենց որ Գուտին մի գլուխ բարձր ա Մեսսիից


Հա դե Մեսսին Ծնվելա ու սկսելա Հզզել  :LOL:  :LOL: 

Չէ Բայց դուք դեմք եք  :Tongue: 

Գուտիին ոչ մի առիթ չունեմ Հարգելու... իսկ Չհարգելու լիքը առիթներ ունեմ... դե գնացեք  :Tongue: 





> Դու էլի սկսեցիր... Էն որ Մեսսին լավագույնն ա քո կարծիքով, էդ այն պատճառով ա, որ քո թույլ թիմի ֆոնի վրա ինքն ա երևում, իսկ Գուտին շատ քիչ ա խաղացել. հիմնականում եղել է փոխարինողների նստարանին. դե ուրիշ կերպ չէր էլ կարող լինել, եթե հաշվի առնենք, թե ովքեր էին հիմնական կազմում
> 
> Ու հաստատ Մեսսին Մարադոնա չի. հետո ինչ, որ խեղճ Մարադոնան ամեն նոր ծլած օդ տշողի ստիպված շատ ջերմ ծափահարում ա


Ընենց Ասիրև ոնց որ Մեսսին Փյունիկումա խաղում  :LOL: 

Էդ Մեսսին չէր որ Քո "ուժեղ" Թիմին 3 հատ խփոց  :LOL: 

Ռեալը մի տարի համեմատաբար լավ խաղաց Լեզուներդ բացվելա  :LOL: 
Արդեն Բարսային դնում եք եսիմինչ թիմի տեղ իսկ Ռեալին եսիմինչ  :LOL: 

ԻՆչ ասեմ... Լավ Կապրենք Կտեսնենք Մեսսին ամեն դեպքւմ հաստատ ավելի շատ ՖՈՒՏԲՈԼԻՍՏ կդառնա քան թե Գուտին  :LOL: 

Համ էլ ով էտքան Տարի Զիդանի ու Ֆիգուի, Ռաուլի, պես տղեքի կողքը խաղա քչից շատից խաղալ չսովորի ... Ասա Ռաուլից մի քանի ավելի կարևոր բաներ սովորեր  :Bad:

----------


## REAL_ist

լավ էլի Մարադոնան ուր Մեսսին ուր, ենքաան տենց Մարադոնաներեն եկել գնացել, մեկել Ռոնալդյինյոն էր Պելե…




> Ռեալը մի տարի համեմատաբար լավ խաղաց Լեզուներդ բացվելա


 :LOL:  :LOL: ախպեր Բարսադ երկու տարի համեմատաբար լավ խաղաց լեզուներդ բացվել էր?


Զիդանին քանի հիշելենք, Զիդանին միշտել կհիշեն որպես Զիդան, իսկ Մեսսիին հիշելուց որպես նոր Մարադոննաներից մեկը կհիշեն :Wink: 

իսկ Գուտիի թեման լռիվ անիմաստա շարունակելը, Գուտին լռիվ ուրիշ կարգի խաղա խաղում ես երկու տարում, Մեսսիից էլ շատ օգուտ տալով, բայց Մեսսին լավ տաղանդ ունի որի հաշվի ինքը կարա խոսքի ոսկե գնդակ ստանա, իսկ Գուտին չի ստանա, նույն ձև ասենք Պիռլոն էլ դժվար ստանա, բայց հլը հարցա ինքնա ավելի շատ օգուտ տալի, թե Կական

Ֆուտբոլում թիմային խաղը ավելի կարևորա քան անհատականությունները, ինչը ապացուցեց Ռեալը գալակտիկոսով, հիմա արդեն Բարսանա ապացուցում դառնալով ոչ պակաս գալակտիկոս Անրիին առնելուց, ու փոխարենը ոչ մեկի հետ չբաժանվելով, ովա տեսե 4 ետ կարգի հարձակվող մի թմում, իմ համար համենայն դեպս պարզ էր որ վերջը քուչի թիմա դառնալու դրանից հետո

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ընենց Ասիրև ոնց որ Մեսսին Փյունիկումա խաղում 
> 
> Էդ Մեսսին չէր որ Քո "ուժեղ" Թիմին 3 հատ խփոց


Բայց մենք էլ 3 գոլ խփեցինք, իսկ էն, որ ինքը 3 գոլ խփեց, նշանակում ա, որ քո թիմի միակ խաղացողն ա, իսկ մեր թիմը էնքան լավ խաղացողներ ունի, որ ամեն մեկն էլ մեծ շանսեր ունի գոլի հեղինակ դառնալու



> Ռեալը մի տարի համեմատաբար լավ խաղաց Լեզուներդ բացվելա 
> Արդեն Բարսային դնում եք եսիմինչ թիմի տեղ իսկ Ռեալին եսիմինչ


Նույնիսկ էն ժամանակ, երբ Ռեալը անընդհատ նախագահներ ու մարզիչներ էր փոխում, էլի կլասիկոյի պարագայում հավասարություն էր. նենց որ մեր լեզուները միշտ էլ շաաաատ երկար ա եղել



> ԻՆչ ասեմ... Լավ Կապրենք Կտեսնենք Մեսսին ամեն դեպքւմ հաստատ ավելի շատ ՖՈՒՏԲՈԼԻՍՏ կդառնա քան թե Գուտին


Գուտին չի դառնա, քանի որ արդեն ՖՈՒՏԲՈԼԻՍՏ Ա, իսկ քո Մեսսին պիտի չգիտեմ քանի տոննա ռոքֆոր ուտի, որ ֆուտբոլիստ դառնա




> Համ էլ ով էտքան Տարի Զիդանի ու Ֆիգուի, Ռաուլի, պես տղեքի կողքը խաղա քչից շատից խաղալ չսովորի ... Ասա Ռաուլից մի քանի ավելի կարևոր բաներ սովորեր


Էդ Ռաուլի անունը տալիս ես, որ ամբողջ գրածիդ հետ համաձայնվեմ? :Acute:

----------


## Amourchik

զարմանում եմ ոնց չեք զզվում...

չենք զզվում որովհետև Ռեալի երկրպագու ենք իսկ դա արդեն մեծ նշանակություն ունի, որովհետև ՌԵԱԼԻ ու Բարսելոնի երկրպագուների մոտ ֆուտբոլի մասին պատկերացումները բոլորովին տարբեր են :Cool:

----------


## Սամվել

> Ֆուտբոլում թիմային խաղը ավելի կարևորա քան անհատականությունները, ինչը ապացուցեց Ռեալը գալակտիկոսով, հիմա արդեն Բարսանա ապացուցում դառնալով ոչ պակաս գալակտիկոս Անրիին առնելուց, ու փոխարենը ոչ մեկի հետ չբաժանվելով, ովա տեսե 4 ետ կարգի հարձակվող մի թմում, իմ համար համենայն դեպս պարզ էր որ վերջը քուչի թիմա դառնալու դրանից հետո


Էսքանի հետ լռիվ համաձայն եմ...  :Sad: 

Աստղ ջան քո հետ անիմաստա վիճելը  :LOL:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Աստղ ջան քո հետ անիմաստա վիճելը


Ինչ իմաստով? Բութ եմ` չեմ հասկանում, թե ամեն ինչ *ռեալ* եմ գնահատում :Think:

----------


## Սամվել

> Ինչ իմաստով? Բութ եմ` չեմ հասկանում, թե ամեն ինչ *ռեալ* եմ գնահատում


Չէ ուղակի ուզումա ասեմ մածունը սպիտակա մեկա չես ընդունի  :LOL:  :Tongue:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Չէ ուղակի ուզումա ասեմ մածունը սպիտակա մեկա չես ընդունի


Բայց ախր դու ասում ես, թե այդ մածունը կապտանռնագույն ա
Հենց ասես` սպիտակ ա, կընդունեմ :Tongue:

----------


## Սերխիո

դավադիտ եմ եղել են անկապ վիճաբանությունից ,որ Մեսիին համեմատում են Գուտիի հետ , գնացեք, ուրիշ ձև  կոմպլիմենտ արեք ձեր ճիճուին :
 ի գիտություն Սամվելի ` ասեմ, որ Գուտին 3-4 տարի է,ինչ խաղում է կետրոնական կամ հենակետային դիրքում , և ի սկզբանե իրեն դրսևորել է որպես հրաշալի ասիստենտ ,իսկ մինչ այդ հարձակվող է խաղացել և այդ ամպլուայում պարտադիր չի փոխանցումով աչքի ընկնել :

տաֆտալոգիա ա, շարունակել Գուտիի և մեսսիի թեման , մոդեր լինեի ,անիմաստ գրառման համար բեն կանեյի թեման շարունակողին :

----------


## Սամվել

> դավադիտ եմ եղել են անկապ վիճաբանությունից ,որ Մեսիին համեմատում են Գուտիի հետ , գնացեք, ուրիշ ձև  կոմպլիմենտ արեք ձեր ճիճուին :
>  ի գիտություն Սամվելի ` ասեմ, որ Գուտին 3-4 տարի է,ինչ խաղում է կետրոնական կամ հենակետային դիրքում , և ի սկզբանե իրեն դրսևորել է որպես հրաշալի ասիստենտ ,իսկ մինչ այդ հարձակվող է խաղացել և այդ ամպլուայում պարտադիր չի փոխանցումով աչքի ընկնել :
> 
> տաֆտալոգիա ա, շարունակել Գուտիի և մեսսիի թեման , մոդեր լինեի ,անիմաստ գրառման համար բեն կանեյի թեման շարունակողին :


Հա դե Բարձրակարգ հարձակվողա եղել  :Rolleyes:   :Bad:  :LOL:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Հա դե Բարձրակարգ հարձակվողա եղել


կարևորը իրա տեղը գտել ա հիմա :Ok: , ու հիմա քո թիմի ամենալավ հարձակվողը չէր կարա մրցակցեր այն տարիների Ռաուլ-Մորիենտես զույգի հետ ,բոլորն էլ նստարան պտի փայլցնեին :Smile:

----------


## GevSky

> ինչ սուբյեկտիվ ես ,ախր մի հարցնող լինի , մեսսի լպրծուն փսլնքոտ լակոտը ով ա ?
> Գուտիի մունաթը չեմ տեսել ,բայց մի հատ լակոտափայ պտի չռփել էր ետ կաթնակերին :
> Գուտին են տղեն ա,որ ինքը ՉԼ էր ,երբ հաղթում , մեսսին գնդակի հետ վարվել էր պարապում
> 
> Եկեք մոռանանք կլասիկոն ,իմ մոտ ոգևորությունը անցել ա դաժը առաջին խաղակեսից հետո


Էլ տենց բաներ չասես Մեսսին մեր ախպերնա :LOL:  Համել ձեռդ դիր խղջիդ ասա հետո ինչ որ Մեսսին պարապումեր երբ որ Գուտին խաղում էր, բայց հիմա նայի որպես ֆուտբոլիստ ովա լավ, Գուտիից արագա վազում Գուտիից արագ կողմնորոշվումա, Գուտիից լավ պասա տալիս, դե տեխնիկանել թողում եմ դու համեմատես :Hands Up:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Գուտիից լավ պասա տալիս


 :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL: կարողա Զիդանից էլա լավ պաս տալի? :LOL:

----------


## GevSky

Լավ դե Գուտիի մասին եինք խոսում տենց գցենք Ռոնինել Զիդանիցեր լավ պաս տալիս

----------


## REAL_ist

> Ռոնինել Զիդանիցեր լավ պաս տալիս


 :LOL: 
ցավը նրանումա որ ոչ Մեսսինա Գուտիից լավ պաս տալի, ոչ էլ առավել ևս Ռոնալդինյոն Զիդանից, ինչ ինչ պասի առումով առավելությունը ակնհայտա

----------


## Ambrosine

> ցավը նրանումա որ ոչ Մեսսինա Գուտիից լավ պաս տալի, ոչ էլ առավել ևս Ռոնալդինյոն Զիդանից, ինչ ինչ պասի առումով առավելությունը ակնհայտա


Դրա մասին վկայում է մեծն վիճակագրությունը :Smile:

----------


## Armenie En Force

:Hands Up:  Ժողովուրդ ջան ահա և Real-ը 1ին տեղ  :Hands Up:

----------


## Amourchik

Ռեալը 85 միավորով դարձավ Իսպանիայի պատմության մեջ լավագույն արդյունք ցույց տված ակումբը:Կրկին ռեկորդները մեր ձեռքում են :Hands Up:  :Cool: Դե հիմա էլ թող որևէ մեկը ասի որ մոռանանք այն ժամանակվա Ռեալին,որ  հիմա Ռեալը էլ ռեկորդներ չի կարող նվաճել:Սխալվում եք նավճել ա, նվաճումա, ու ենքանա նվաճելու................... :Ok: որովհետև դա իր ոճն ա :Cool: Առանց դրա Ռեալը չի կարող :Cool:

----------


## Սերխիո

պետք լիներ Սարագոսային էլ կրեինք 8 տուրանոց հաղթարշավ էր լինում :



Հ.Գ.
*Հեգեմոնիայի սկիզբը*

----------


## Ambrosine

> Հ.Գ.
> *Հեգեմոնիայի սկիզբը*


ամբողջ աշխարհում :Hands Up: 
Ես կասեի հեգեմոնիայի վերահաստատման սկիզբը :Wink:

----------


## REAL_ist

չե հա տենց բան անեն մյուս օրը պետքա դրանց վառել Մադրիդի կենտրոնում, Ռամոսը 12 հատ Ռոնալդու արժի, մեծատառով տղայա, թե չե ենի սկի տղա էլ չի

----------


## Amourchik

Ախր դա ես ինձանից չեմ հորինում այդպես գրած էր Մառկայի կայքում, ես լիովին համաձայն եմ որ Ռամոսը անփոխարինելի ա սաղ աշխարհը երազում ա իրա նման ֆուտբոլիստ ունենա իրա թիմում դրանք մի հատ գոռոզ, ոչ տղամարդավարի ֆուտբոլիրստի հետ ուզում են փոխեն,իմ կարծիքով Ռամոսի նման ամեն մի գնդակի համար պայքարող ֆոտբոլիստ մեր օրերում չկա:Առանց իրա Ռեալը կնմանվի ասենք2-րդ ական թիմի

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ախր դա ես ինձանից չեմ հորինում այդպես գրած էր Մառկայի կայքում, ես լիովին համաձայն եմ որ Ռամոսը անփոխարինելի ա սաղ աշխարհը երազում ա իրա նման ֆուտբոլիստ ունենա իրա թիմում դրանք մի հատ գոռոզ, ոչ տղամարդավարի ֆուտբոլիրստի հետ ուզում են փոխեն,իմ կարծիքով Ռամոսի նման ամեն մի գնդակի համար պայքարող ֆոտբոլիստ մեր օրերում չկա:Առանց իրա Ռեալը կնմանվի ասենք2-րդ ական թիմի


Դե ստեղ դու ծայրահեղության հասար. փաստորեն, մինչ Ռամոսի գալը Ռեալը 2-րդական թիմ էր? Առանց Զիդանի, Ֆիգուի և նույնիսկ առանց Ռաուլի, այլ աստղերի, Ռեալը մնում է Ռեալ: Իսկ Ռամոսին, էլի եմ ասում, դժվար թե ծախեն :Wink:

----------


## REAL_ist

Ռեալի սաղ խաղացողներին հերթով որ ծախենել, Ռեալը կյանքում 2–րդական թմի չի կարա նմանվի :Wink:

----------


## Amourchik

Դե ամեն մարդ իրա կարծիքն ունի դա էլ իմ կարծիքնա:Մի հատ պատկերացրեք առանց Կասիլյասի, առանց Գուտիի, առանց Ռամոսի,առավել եևս առանց Ռաուլի Ռեալ եթե պատկերացնում եք ուրեմն ես ձեզ ողջունում եմ ուղղակի

----------


## Ambrosine

> Դե ամեն մարդ իրա կարծիքն ունի դա էլ իմ կարծիքնա:Մի հատ պատկերացրեք առանց Կասիլյասի, առանց Գուտիի, առանց Ռամոսի,առավել եևս առանց Ռաուլի Ռեալ եթե պատկերացնում եք ուրեմն ես ձեզ ողջունում եմ ուղղակի


Մինչև Ռաուլի, մյուսների գալը, բոլորը Ռեալը չէին պատկերացնում առանց այն ժամանակվա աստղերի: Բայց արի ու տես, որ աստղերը եկան ու գնացին, իսկ Ռեալը մնաց Ռեալ

----------


## Amourchik

Ինձ համար դա լրիվ հասկանալիա ես այն ժամանակվա իմ ասածի մեջ խոսում էի միայն այժմյան Ռեալի մասին ոչ թե առահասարակ :Ok: Բնականաբար Ռեալի պես թիմը որն ունի այնպիսի երկար պատմություն չի կարող միայն պատկերավորվել Ռաուլով ու մնացած աստղերով, իմ ասածը այս ու գալիք տարվա Ռեալի մասին էր միայն ,և որտեղ ես միայն ուզում էի ասեի որ ոչ մի ռոնալդու մեզ պետք չի առավել եևս Ռամոսին ծախելու գնով :Ok: Իմ համար ներկայիս Ռեալը առանց իմ թվարկված ֆուտբոլիստների հենս այդպիսի թիմ կլինի, իսկ հետոյի համար կապրենք կտեսնենք :Ok:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ինձ համար դա լրիվ հասկանալիա ես այն ժամանակվա իմ ասածի մեջ խոսում էի միայն այժմյան Ռեալի մասին ոչ թե առահասարակԲնականաբար Ռեալի պես թիմը որն ունի այնպիսի երկար պատմություն չի կարող միայն պատկերավորվել Ռաուլով ու մնացած աստղերով, իմ ասածը այս ու գալիք տարվա Ռեալի մասին էր միայն ,և որտեղ ես միայն ուզում էի ասեի որ ոչ մի ռոնալդու մեզ պետք չի առավել եևս Ռամոսին ծախելու գնովԻմ համար ներկայիս Ռեալը առանց իմ թվարկված ֆուտբոլիստների հենս այդպիսի թիմ կլինի, իսկ հետոյի համար կապրենք կտեսնենք


Բա մենք էլ չէինք նույն բանը ասում? :Smile:

----------


## Սամվել

> Դե ամեն մարդ իրա կարծիքն ունի դա էլ իմ կարծիքնա:Մի հատ պատկերացրեք առանց Կասիլյասի, առանց Գուտիի, առանց Ռամոսի,առավել եևս առանց Ռաուլի Ռեալ եթե պատկերացնում եք ուրեմն ես ձեզ ողջունում եմ ուղղակի


Առացնց Գուտտիի Ռեալը կարգին թիմ կդառնա  :LOL:  :LOL: 

ԶԶվում եմ էտ գյադուց... :Bad: 

Ռամոսը կարգին տղայա...  :Ok:  

Բայց ինչոր շատ ես իրան սիրում... կարողա + սիրուն աչքերի պահա  :Wink:  :LOL:  :LOL:  :Tongue:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Առացնց Գուտտիի Ռեալը կարգին թիմ կդառնա 
> ԶԶվում եմ էտ գյադուց...


Ինչի, մեր գոլային փոխանցում անողի վրա աչք ունես? :Tongue:  Քո չսիրած թիմում ուզում ես քո սիրած ֆուտբոլիստները խաղան?



> Ռամոսը կարգին տղայա...  
> 
> Բայց ինչոր շատ ես իրան սիրում... կարողա + սիրուն աչքերի պահա


Հիմա ինչ? Որ դուք էլ սիրած ֆուտբոլիտ ունեք, մենք էլ մտածենք` կողմնորոշումներդ փոխել եք? :LOL:

----------


## Սամվել

> Ինչի, մեր գոլային փոխանցում անողի վրա աչք ունես? Քո չսիրած թիմում ուզում ես քո սիրած ֆուտբոլիստները խաղան?


Ուհու  :Cool:  Էտ անուսունի վրա աչք չունեմ... ինչքան հեռու ինձնից էնքան լավ...  :Bad: 



> Հիմա ինչ? Որ դուք էլ սիրած ֆուտբոլիտ ունեք, մենք էլ մտածենք` կողմնորոշումներդ փոխել եք?


Ես ՉԱսի Ռամոսին Սիրում եմ ... ես ասի ինքը Կարգին տղայա... :Wink:  :Xeloq:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ես ՉԱսի Ռամոսին Սիրում եմ ... ես ասի ինքը Կարգին տղայա...


Ես էլ չասի` Ռամոսին նկատի ունեմ :LOL: 
էս Ադամի ցեղը երբ պիտի հասկանա, որ մենակ իրանք չեն լավ հասկանում ֆուտբոլից :Angry2:

----------


## Amourchik

> Առացնց Գուտտիի Ռեալը կարգին թիմ կդառնա 
> 
> ԶԶվում եմ էտ գյադուց...
> 
> Ռամոսը կարգին տղայա...  
> 
> Բայց ինչոր շատ ես իրան սիրում... կարողա + սիրուն աչքերի պահա


Եթե խոսում եմ տրանսֆերային պատուհանից ուրեմն նկատի ունեմ իմ սիրած թիմի ներկան ու ապագան, իսկ Ռեալի ներկան ու ապագան առանց հիանալի պաշտպանության չի կարող լինել, իսկ Ռամոսը էն ֆուտբոլիստնա որ այսօրվա դրությամբ նույնիսկ դուք Բարսելոնիստներդ կուզենայիք որ նա ձեր կազմում խաղար և չեմ կարծում թե իրա սիրուն աչքերի համար կուզենայիք :LOL: Չեմ հասկանում թե ինչու երբ մարդը մի հատ ֆուտբոլիսի ա սիրում կարծում են որ նրա մարդկային հատկանիշների համարա ես նրան բնականաբար որպես ֆուտբոլիստ եմ նայում դուք չգիտեմ

----------


## Սամվել

> Եթե խոսում եմ տրանսֆերային պատուհանից ուրեմն նկատի ունեմ իմ սիրած թիմի ներկան ու ապագան, իսկ Ռեալի ներկան ու ապագան առանց հիանալի պաշտպանության չի կարող լինել, իսկ Ռամոսը էն ֆուտբոլիստնա որ այսօրվա դրությամբ նույնիսկ դուք Բարսելոնիստներդ կուզենայիք որ նա ձեր կազմում խաղար և չեմ կարծում թե իրա սիրուն աչքերի համար կուզենայիքՉեմ հասկանում թե ինչու երբ մարդը մի հատ ֆուտբոլիսի ա սիրում կարծում են որ նրա մարդկային հատկանիշների համարա ես նրան բնականաբար որպես ֆուտբոլիստ եմ նայում դուք չգիտեմ


Հա լավ թեթև տար ընդամենը կատակ էր... 

Ամեն Դեպքում Ռամոսի ու Ռաուլի պես տղեքը արժանի են Որ իրանց սիրեն... :Ok: 

Բա չէ էն Գուտին  :Bad:

----------


## Amourchik

> Ամեն Դեպքում Ռամոսի ու Ռաուլի պես տղեքը արժանի են Որ իրանց սիրեն...


Այ էստեղ լրիվ համաձայն եմ քեզ հետ :Hands Up:

----------


## REAL_ist

հա լավ եսքան գրվելա, կարելիա օֆտոպով միատ թեմա բացել



> Դե ամեն մարդ իրա կարծիքն ունի դա էլ իմ կարծիքնա:Մի հատ պատկերացրեք առանց Կասիլյասի, առանց Գուտիի, առանց Ռամոսի,առավել եևս առանց Ռաուլի Ռեալ եթե պատկերացնում եք ուրեմն ես ձեզ ողջունում եմ ուղղակի


եսել վախտին առանց Զիդան ու Կառլոս Ռեալ չէի պատկերացնում, բայց դե հները գնում են նորերնեն գալիս

----------


## VCF

տեսեք հեսա սուպերգավաթին Վալենսիան ինչ ա անելու: :Hands Up:

----------


## Սերխիո

ճիշտ ա ,վերցնելու ա ...

----------


## Ambrosine

*ՌԱՈՒԼ ջան* :King: , *շնորհավորում եմ քո ծնունդը* :Smile:  *ցանկանում եմ առողջություն, երջանկություն, հաջողություն կարիերայում* :Drinks: 
*մի նայի էդ* արագոնեսներին, *իրանք հլը շատ են փոշմանելու* :Diablo: 
 :Bux:   :Bux:   :Bux: 



էս ոչ մեկդ չեք ուզում հա շնորհավորեք? եվրո 2008-ի տրամադրության տակ մոռացել եք :Angry2:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Շնորհավորում եմ,միշտ տենց բարձր մակարդակի ֆուտբոլ խաղա :Smile: 
Դե բնականաբար Ռեալում,որովհետև յուրաքանչյուր ֆուտբոլիստ էլ մի օր թողնումա հավաքականը ու Ռաուլը դժվար թե վերադառնա հավաքական:  :Wink:

----------


## Աբելյան

ես էլ եմ շնորհավորում

----------


## Սամվել

Շնորհավոր

----------


## Սերխիո

պաչ իմ կոմից

----------


## Amourchik

Շնորհավորում եմ Ռաուլի Ծնունդը և նրան ցանկանում եմ ամենա ամենա լավ ն ու բարին որ կարող է լինել նման Մեծատառով մարդու և ֆուտբոլիստի հետ:Մենք քեզ շատ ենք հարգում և ցանկանում որ ինչքան հնարավոր է շատ մնաս Ռեալում և  մեծ ֆուտբոլում ու անձամբ ես հույսով եմ որ դու դեռ կվերադառնաս հավաքական ու դեռ մենք կուրախանանք քո ներկայությամբ: :Drinks:  :Bux:

----------


## Ռեդ

Շնորհավոր  :Drinks: 
Հ.Գ. Ի դեպ խի շնորհավորանքներ բաժնում չես գրում?  :Huh:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Շնորհավոր 
> Հ.Գ. Ի դեպ խի շնորհավորանքներ բաժնում չես գրում?


Մեր Ռեալի հետ ա կապված, էլ ինչի ուրիշ բաժնում թեմա բացենք? :Wink: 
հետո էլ բոլորը մեխանիկորեն կշնորհավորեին` սովորության համաձայն, կարող ա ոմանք նույնիսկ մտածեին` ակումբի անդամ ա :Shok:  :LOL: 
Հ.Գ. Սամվել, սպասում եմ նկատողության :LOL:

----------


## BOBO

Շնորհավոր Ռաուլիտո :Drinks: 
Մաղթում եմ որ մինչև 38 տարեկան ֆուտբոլ խաղաս :Hands Up: 
Տենաս կկարդա գրածս :Think:  :LOL: 

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
Զիդանի ծնունդն էլ ա մի 5 օր առաջ էղել իրանն էլ շնորհավոր :Drinks:  :Jpit:

----------


## Ռեդ

Վաաաայ Զիդան ջան  :Hands Up:

----------


## Ambrosine

մեր Կասիլիասը

----------


## Amourchik

Բա մեր Ռամոսը չկա :LOL:  (Պուերտայի նկարով)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Բա մեր Ռամոսը չկա (Պուերտայի նկարով)


իրան էլ կդնեմ, ոչինչ:

*Մոդերատորական։ Գրառումը խմբագրված է*

----------


## Ambrosine

էս էլ մեր Xxxx-ին եմ նվիրում`

----------


## Amourchik

Շնորհակալություն Աստղ ջան  :Smile: Ես կատակով էի գրել քանի որ ես Ռամոսի նկարներից լիքը ունեմ այս մեկն էլ ունեի բայց շատ շնորհակալություն

----------


## Amourchik

Ի դեպ եկեք գրենք թե ով ինչա մտածում որ Քրիշտիանու Ռոնալդուն ամենայն հավանականությամբ կտեղափոխվի Ռեալ :Think:  
Ինչպես նշում են մի քանի լրատվամիջոցներ/մասնավորապես Մարկան և անգլիական ևս մի թերթ/ Ռոնալդուն արդեն կնքել ա պայմանագիրը Ռեալի հետ իսկ արդեն հուլիսի 7-ին պաշտոնապես կդառնա Ռեալի խաղացողը ինչ եք կարծում պետք էր մեզ սա թե ոչ :Think:

----------


## REAL_ist

եթե Ռոբինյոյին ծախելու գնով միանշանակ ոչ

----------


## Ambrosine

Ավելի լավ չի ինքը գա?

----------


## Yellow Raven

Կատալանները Ռեալում չպտի խաղան

----------


## Ambrosine

> Կատալանները Ռեալում չպտի խաղան


յաաաա, էդ ոնց եղավ? ընդամենը Բարսելոնի սան ա եղել, ուրիշ ոչինչ, ինքը Արսենալից ա: Տենց-տենց, Ֆիգուն ինչի եկավ Ռեալ?. բոլոր ճանապարհները տանում են դեպի Ռեալ :LOL:

----------


## REAL_ist

կատալանը այսինք Կատալոնացի, Բարսայում խաղալը կապ չունի :Smile:

----------


## Ambrosine

> կատալանը այսինք Կատալոնացի, Բարսայում խաղալը կապ չունի


իրանց համար նույնն ա. ասենք մեկը մի երկու օր Նոու Կամպի մաքրությամբ ա զբաղվել, վերջ, եթե հայտնվի Բեռնաբեուի կողմերը, էդ մարդու անունից առաջ կդնեն անտի- բառը ու կայք կստեղծեն :Bad:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Ֆիգուն պորտուգալացի էր,իսկ Սեսկը կատալոնացիա:
Պորտուգալացին ինչքան էլ Բարսելոնայում խաղա,մեկա կատալոնացի չի դառնա,իսկ կատալոնացին ուզումա Մոզամբիկում խաղա,մեկա մնումա կատալոնացի :Smile:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ֆիգուն պորտուգալացի էր,իսկ Սեսկը կատալոնացիա:
> Պորտուգալացին ինչքան էլ Բարսելոնայում խաղա,մեկա կատալոնացի չի դառնա,իսկ կատալոնացին ուզումա Մոզամբիկում խաղա,մեկա մնումա կատալոնացի


բայց ինչից վերցրիր, որ Ֆիգուն երազում էր կատալոնացի դառնար? Ռեալում էլ խաղաց, բայց մնաց պորտուգալացի, հայն էլ, որ դաժե թուրքիայում խաղա, մնալու  ա հայ

----------


## Yellow Raven

> բայց ինչից վերցրիր, որ Ֆիգուն երազում էր կատալոնացի դառնար? Ռեալում էլ խաղաց, բայց մնաց պորտուգալացի, հայն էլ, որ դաժե թուրքիայում խաղա, մնալու  ա հայ


Ես նկատի ունեմ,որ Ֆիգուն պորտուգալացի էր,դրա համար էլ Ռեալ տեղափոխվեց,իսկ Ֆաբրեգասը լրիվ ուրիշ պատմությունա...

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ես նկատի ունեմ,որ Ֆիգուն պորտուգալացի էր,դրա համար էլ Ռեալ տեղափոխվեց,իսկ Ֆաբրեգասը լրիվ ուրիշ պատմությունա...


լավ էլի...

----------


## Amourchik

Ամեն դեպքում այսքան ժամանակ միշտ Բարսելոնից են Ռեալ տեղափախվել իսկ հակառակը ես անձամբ չեմ հիշում եթե եղել են նման դեպքեր կհիշեցնեք :Cool: Իսկ Ֆաբրեգասը համենայն դեպս եթե Ռեալ չի գա ապա ինձ թվումա Բարսելոն էլ չի գնա :Think:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Բարսելոնա իրա սրտումա,ճիշտա նեղացելա,որ իրան ծախել են,բայց օրերից մի օր հույս ունենանք,որ կվերադառնա:
Իսկ հիշեցնելը կհիշեցնեմ`օրինակ *Լուիս Էնրիկեն*,որը հիմա Բարսելոնա Բ-ի տրիներ նշանակվեց Գվարդիոլայի փոխարեն:

----------


## Amourchik

> Իսկ հիշեցնելը կհիշեցնեմ`օրինակ *Լուիս Էնրիկեն*,որը հիմա Բարսելոնա Բ-ի տրիներ նշանակվեց Գվարդիոլայի փոխարեն:


Բայց ես նկատի ունեմ վերջին տարիներին :Think:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Բայց ես նկատի ունեմ վերջին տարիներին


Դե ինքը 90-ականների 2-րդ կեսինա տեղափոխվել,Ֆիգուի Բարսելոնա տեղափոխվելուց մի քանի տարի առաջ եթե չեմ սխալվում:
Էդքան էլ հեռավոր անցյալ չի....

----------


## Ambrosine

էս առանց ինձ կռիվ եք անում?
Վահիկ, քո ասածից կարելի ա ենթադրել, որ Ֆաբրեգասը Բարսելոնի Մորիենտեսն ա, բայց իմ հիշելով ինքը չի էլ խաղացել հիմնական կազմում, որ մի հատ էլ ասում ես :Wink: 
Հետո էլ ճիշտ ա արել, որ նեղացել ա. Ռոնալդինյո էին խաղացնում, Ռեալի հետ մրցավազք էին մտել, աշխատում էին Ռեալի պես գալակտիկոս ստեղծել

----------


## Yellow Raven

Հա ես չեմ ասում ինքը Բարսելոնա կգա:Կարողա մինչև վերջ էլ տենց նեղացած մնա ու չգա:
Բայց համենայն դեպս,ինչքան էլ նեղացած լինի, մեկա յուրաքանչյուր կատալոնացու սրտում որոշակի չափով ատելություն կա դեպի Մադրիդը ու ինքը Ռեալ ՉԻ ՏԵՂԱՓՈԽՎԻ....
Էս իմ անձնական կարծիքն էր,իսկ մնացածը կապրենք կտենանք

----------


## Ambrosine

> Հա ես չեմ ասում ինքը Բարսելոնա կգա:Կարողա մինչև վերջ էլ տենց նեղացած մնա ու չգա:
> Բայց համենայն դեպս,ինչքան էլ նեղացած լինի, մեկա յուրաքանչյուր կատալոնացու սրտում որոշակի չափով ատելություն կա դեպի Մադրիդը ու ինքը Ռեալ ՉԻ ՏԵՂԱՓՈԽՎԻ....
> Էս իմ անձնական կարծիքն էր,իսկ մնացածը կապրենք կտենանք


հա, ատելություն կա, ինչքան հայերի մոտ ա մնացել ադրբեջանցիների հանդեպ, էնքան էլ կատալոնացիների մոտ կմնա. սենց գնա, մի օր կհայտարարեն, թե ադրբեջանցին մեզ թշնամի չի, էն ժամանակվա կառավարությունը, ընդամենը: Իսկ Իսպանիան հուսով եմ չես համեմատի Ադրբեջանի հետ. ամեն դեպքում ցեղասպանություն չեն արել: Իսկ Ֆաբրեգասը գուցե մի օր որոշի ավելի լավ ակումբ տեղափոխվել ու գուցե հենց Ռեալ: Քո ասած` կապրենք, կտեսնենք

----------


## Amourchik

> հա, ատելություն կա, ինչքան հայերի մոտ ա մնացել ադրբեջանցիների հանդեպ, էնքան էլ կատալոնացիների մոտ կմնա. սենց գնա, մի օր կհայտարարեն, թե ադրբեջանցին մեզ թշնամի չի, էն ժամանակվա կառավարությունը, ընդամենը: Իսկ Իսպանիան հուսով եմ չես համեմատի Ադրբեջանի հետ. ամեն դեպքում ցեղասպանություն չեն արել: Իսկ Ֆաբրեգասը գուցե մի օր որոշի ավելի լավ ակումբ տեղափոխվել ու գուցե հենց Ռեալ: Քո ասած` կապրենք, կտեսնենք


 :Hands Up: Ախր Աստղը միշտ շատ ճիշտա արտահայտվում:Ապրես Աստղ ջան շատ ճիշտ ես ինչպես միշտ :Hands Up:

----------


## Barça

էսինչեք դարձերել ֆուտբոլը? :Shok: 
թեթև տարեք ժողովուրդ ջան, մարդիկ միլիոններ են աշխատում դուք ազգամիջյան հարաբերություններից եք խորացել արդեն, էսի ֆուտբոլա, Մադրիդցին կարա կատալոնացուն լավ ախպեր ըլնի, կամ հակառակը, կապ չունի թե իրանք ինչ թիմի են երկրպագում, էս ամեն ինչը ոնցոր նմանացվումա հիվանդագին երևույթի, դու բարսելոնի կամ ռեալի բալեշիկ էս ուրեմս դու կամ ձեր թիմի մեզնից վատնա և այլն: Պետք չի էլի ամեն մի փոքր առիթի դեպքում կպնել Ռեալին կամ Բարսելոնին ու ասել էսի լավնա ենի վատնա, ֆուտբոլը մնումա ֆուտբոլ իրա գեղեցկությամբ, նայեք ֆուտբոլ ու վայելեք խաղը, երկրպագում էք մի թիմի, լավա բայց պետք չի տանել հակառակորդ թիմի խաղացողների հետ համեմատել ու մեկին ասել լավնա, մյուսին ասել զիբիլա և այլն: ( էս պահը ասեցի որովհետև էս ֆորումում ռեալի բալեշիկներից եմ հաճախ նման գրառումներ նկատել)
ինչ մնումա Սեսկին ապա եթե Բարսը չուզի ինքը չի կարա Ռեալում խաղա ինչքան էլ Ռեալը ուզի, պայմանագրում տենց կետ կա որ առանց Բարսի համաձայնության ինքը ոչ մի տեղ չի կարող տեղափոխվել:

----------


## Ambrosine

> պետք չի տանել հակառակորդ թիմի խաղացողների հետ համեմատել ու մեկին ասել լավնա, մյուսին ասել զիբիլա և այլն: ( էս պահը ասեցի որովհետև էս ֆորումում ռեալի բալեշիկներից եմ հաճախ նման գրառումներ նկատել)


ես կասեի հակառակը, Բարսելոնի երկրպագուներն են խայթում ու անընդհատ. ինչը իրենց ձեռք չի տալիս, վերագրում են տրամադրությանը, տարիքին, հետո միանգամից հակադարձում Ռեալի խաղացողների նմանատիպ սխալները` ասենք 30 տարի առաջ կատարված
ուղղակի Ռեալի երկրպագուները ակումբում շատ են, դրա համար էլ մեր գրածները ավելի մեծ հնչեղություն են ստանում /նույնիսկ վատ իմաստով/ :Wink:

----------


## Սերխիո

Սեսկ ? պետք չի , բա մեր Գագուլը ՞

իսկ կատալանը, եթե իրան ետքան սկզբունքային ա ուզում պահի ,թո չգնա Իսպանիայի /Մադրիդի/  դրոշի համար քյալա տա ավստրիայում …

----------


## Amourchik

> Սեսկ ? պետք չի , բա մեր Գագուլը ՞
> 
> իսկ կատալանը, եթե իրան ետքան սկզբունքային ա ուզում պահի ,թո չգնա Իսպանիայի /Մադրիդի/  դրոշի համար քյալա տա ավստրիայում …


Իսկ ինձ թվումա որ եթե հարցը Ռեալինա վերաբերվում ոչ մի ֆուտբոլիստ այլևս սկզբունքայինության մասին չի մտածում:Դրանց մասին են վկայում թե Ֆիգույի, թե Սավիոլայի տեղափոխությունը Ռեալ և այնտեղ իրենց ավելի երջանիկ զգալը և թե նույն Ռոնալդուի Ռեալ տեղափոխվելու երազաքնը որը մինչ դա ասում էր որ երբեք Ռեալ չի գա իսկ հիմա դրա մասին երազումա :Cool:

----------


## ArmineIvanyan

> Հանդիսանալով այն աղջիկներից մեկը,որոնք ֆուտբոլ նայում են ֆուտբոլիստների համար, հետևաբար չեմ կարող չսիրել Ռեալ Մադրիդ ,քանզի այնտեղ խաղում են աշխարհի  ամենագեղեցիկ  տղամարդկանցից 2ը...


Լիովին համաձայն եմ քեզ հետ, երբ խաղում են գեղեցիկ ֆուտբոլիստներ, միևնույն ժամանակ ցույց տալով գեղեցիկ ու հաճելի խաղ:
Real Madrid ը միշտ կհամարվի բացառիկ թիմ թե խաղացողներով, թե իր ցուցաբերած խաղերով:  :Hands Up:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Լիովին համաձայն եմ քեզ հետ, երբ խաղում են գեղեցիկ ֆուտբոլիստներ, միևնույն ժամանակ ցույց տալով գեղեցիկ ու հաճելի խաղ:
> Real Madrid ը միշտ կհամարվի բացառիկ թիմ թե խաղացողներով, թե իր ցուցաբերած խաղերով:


երեխեք, մենք ստեղ կռիվ ենք անում, որ սիրուն աչքերի համար չենք նայում, դուք սենց բան գրեցիք :LOL:

----------


## Amourchik

> երեխեք, մենք ստեղ կռիվ ենք անում, որ սիրուն աչքերի համար չենք նայում, դուք սենց բան գրեցիք


 :Angry2: էրեխեք ջան վերջապես հասկացեք էլի Ռեալը գեխեցկության տուն չի դա գեղեցիկը վայելելու վայր չի դա ֆուտբոլային ակումբա վաաաաայ :Angry2: Նայեք ֆուտբոլը էլի  :Angry2:

----------


## Ambrosine

> էրեխեք ջան վերջապես հասկացեք էլի Ռեալը գեխեցկության տուն չի դա *գեղեցիկը վայելելու վայր չի* դա ֆուտբոլային ակումբա վաաաաայՆայեք ֆուտբոլը էլի


գեղեցիկ խաղ վայելելու համար ա. տատին գիտի ինչ ա ասում

----------


## Ambrosine

խորհրդանիշը`

----------


## Amourchik

> գեղեցիկ խաղ վայելելու համար ա. տատին գիտի ինչ ա ասում


Բայց ես չեմ ասել գեղեցիկ խաղը վայելելու համար չի ես ասել եմ գեղեցիկը վայելեու համար չի այսինքն նկատի եմ ունեցել ֆուտբոլիստների արտաքին տեսքը :Smile:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Բայց ես չեմ ասել գեղեցիկ խաղը վայելելու համար չի ես ասել եմ գեղեցիկը վայելեու համար չի այսինքն նկատի եմ ունեցել ֆուտբոլիստների արտաքին տեսքը


բայց ես էլ չեմ ասել, որ գրառումը քեզ ա ուղղված :LOL: 
ես էն աղջիկներին եմ ասել, որոնք ֆուտբոլ դիտում են միայն գեղեցիկ ֆուտբոլիստների համար

----------


## Սերխիո

Ռեալը ցանականում է գնել Հունտելարին … հրաշալի նորություն 
ծախում ենք՝ Բապտիստային , Սոլդադոյին , Սավիոլային ,ինչպես նաև վերջերս կամակոր դարձած Ռոբինյոին , 
գնում ենք ՝ Հունտելար , Վիլյա , Ռոնալդու ,հետ ենք բերում Դե լա Ռեդին

 ընտիր թիմ , տաղանդավոր երիտասարդներ խումբ…

----------


## REAL_ist

ոչ Ռոբինյոյին, ոչել Բապտիստային ծախել պետք չի, Վիլյային ու Ռոնալդույին չեն առնի, մնաց Հունտելառը, դրան պետքա առնեն
Ռոբին ծախելը ամենամեծ սխալը կլնի

----------


## Amourchik

> Ռեալը ցանականում է գնել Հունտելարին … հրաշալի նորություն 
> ծախում ենք՝ Բապտիստային , Սոլդադոյին , Սավիոլային ,ինչպես նաև վերջերս կամակոր դարձած Ռոբինյոին , 
> գնում ենք ՝ Հունտելար , Վիլյա , Ռոնալդու ,հետ ենք բերում Դե լա Ռեդին
> 
>  ընտիր թիմ , տաղանդավոր երիտասարդներ խումբ…


Ինձ թվումա սաղ ճիշտ էր ասված բացի Ռոնալդուին առնելուց:Իսկ Ռոբինյոն եթե չի կարողանում համակերպվի որ իրանից բարձր աշխատավարձ ստացող էլ կա թող գնա որովհետև Ռեալու հազիվ ընկերական հարաբերություններ են ստեղծվել իսկ Ռոբինյոն իրա պահվածքով սաղին կխառնի իրար :Think:

----------


## Սերխիո

Չեմ սիրում ,երբ փողի համար Ռեալի դեմ են ելնում ,ես չներեցի ,   դաժը    իմ           ամենա-ամենա-ամենա սիրելի հավաքականի , ամենասիրելի հենակետային ` Մակելելեին :

----------


## REAL_ist

հա բայց ովա ասում որ փողի համարա, մարդու դուրը չէր եկել որ իրան Ռոնալդույին առնելու համար էին փորձում օգտագործել, բայց դե ջահելա խելքի կգա, ինքը հաստատ Ռոնալդույից պակաս վնաս կտա ընկերական միջավայրին թմի
Ռոբինյոն շատ կարևոր խաղացողա հիմիկվա թմում

----------


## Amourchik

հարգելի Ռեալիստներ ես հենց նոր ռուսական մի քանի լրատվամիջոցներից իմացա/ինտերնետային կայքերից/որ Ռոնալդուն արդեն Ռեալի խաղացողնա բայց դեռ պաշտոնական ոչ մի հայտարարություն չեմ կարողանում գտնել ինչ եք կարծում սա ճիշտ կլինի թե ոչ :Think:

----------


## salatik

Ռոնալդուն, որ ուզումա գնա Ռեալ, էստեղ կասկած չկա, բոլոր տեղերում նշվածա իրա ցանկության մասին, բայց Մանչեստրը կհամաձայնվի իրան ծախել այ էստեղ ես մի քիչ կասկածում եմ:

----------


## Ambrosine

Ռոնալդուին դեմ չեմ, բայց Ռոբինյոյին ծախելը ճիշտ չեմ համարում. որ նոր էր եկել, չէր կարողանում խաղալ, իսկ էս տարի ոնց խաղաց :Hands Up:  մի խոսքով պետք չի ծախել, թեկուզ նրա համար, որ հարմարվել ա թիմին, դարձել ա մի մասնիկը

----------


## REAL_ist

մարդը որ ուզումա գա ինչ իրավունք ունեն պահեն թմում հարկադիր աշխատանքի համար պատասախանատվությունա սահմանված :Angry2:  :LOL: 
բայց մեկա Ռոբինյոն ավելի լավնա
Xxxx, ետ որտեղես կարդացել?

----------


## Ambrosine

> մարդը որ ուզումա գա ինչ իրավունք ունեն պահեն թմում հարկադիր աշխատանքի համար պատասախանատվությունա սահմանված
> բայց մեկա Ռոբինյոն ավելի լավնա


մինչև Ռոնալդուն ու Ռամոսը ցելա գցեն, թե որ խաղին, ով ա առաջ գնալու... :LOL:  հենա Ռամոս ունենք` և պաշտպան ա, և կիսապաշտպան, և հարձակվող :Hands Up:

----------


## Ambrosine

ահա`

----------


## Amourchik

> մարդը որ ուզումա գա ինչ իրավունք ունեն պահեն թմում հարկադիր աշխատանքի համար պատասախանատվությունա սահմանված
> բայց մեկա Ռոբինյոն ավելի լավնա
> Xxxx, ետ որտեղես կարդացել?


ճիշտն ասած հիմա ստույգ չեմ հիշում երեևի գազետա.ռու :LOL:  այդ կայքում կարդացի որ Ռամոն Կալդերոնը Ռաֆայել Նադալի հետ հանդիպման ժամանակ վերջինիս ասել էր որ հանգիստ լինի քանի որ Ռոնալդուն արդեն իրենց խաղացողն ա ինչպես գիտեք աշխարհահռչակ թենիսիստը Ռեալի մոլի երկրպագունա ու իրան նույնպես մտահոգում էր այս հարցը

----------


## REAL_ist

ետի հավայի դուխա տվել տղուն որ ոգևորված կրի ֆեդեռեռին :LOL:

----------


## Ambrosine

> ճիշտն ասած հիմա ստույգ չեմ հիշում երեևի գազետա.ռու այդ կայքում կարդացի որ Ռամոն Կալդերոնը Ռաֆայել Նադալի հետ հանդիպման ժամանակ վերջինիս ասել էր որ հանգիստ լինի քանի որ Ռոնալդուն արդեն իրենց խաղացողն ա ինչպես գիտեք աշխարհահռչակ թենիսիստը Ռեալի մոլի երկրպագունա ու իրան նույնպես մտահոգում էր այս հարցը


դու էն մի հոդվածը ստեղ տեղադրի /որ ինձ էիր ուղարկել/ :Smile:

----------


## Ambrosine

:Hi:

----------


## Amourchik

> ետի հավայի դուխա տվել տղուն որ ոգևորված կրի ֆեդեռեռին


 :LOL: չէ այդ ամենը նա ասելա ուիմբլդոնի ավարտից հետո երբ Նադալը վերադարձել էր հայրենիք ու Կալդերոնը նրան հրավիրել էր իր մոտ նրան շնորհավորելու :Wink:

----------


## Amourchik

Ես ուզում եմ մի շատ տխուր լուր հայտնել:փաստորեն բոլորիս սպասումները ընկան ջուրը քանի որ Վինսենտե դել Բոսկեն որը նոր է նշանակվել Իսպանիայի գլխավոր մարզիչ լրագրողների հետ հարցազրույցում ասել էր որ իր համար Իսպանիայի 7 համարը պատկանում է Վիլյային և դա միանշանակ է:Բացի դա նա ասել է որ դեռ չգիտի կկանչի Ռաուլին և Գուտիին հավաքական թե ոչ :Sad:  :Angry2: Այսինքն պետք է սպասենք որ մեր սիրելի Ռաուլին կարող է պատահի որ այլևս չտեսնենք կարմիր մարզաշապիկով ախր շատ անարդար է ես այսպիսի բանի չէի սպասում :Sad:

----------


## REAL_ist

սխալ բան չի ասել, ասելա եթե իրանց լավ դրսևորեն կկանչի

----------


## Amourchik

> սխալ բան չի ասել, ասելա եթե իրանց լավ դրսևորեն կկանչի


ես էլ էտ եմ ասում էլի որ հլը պետքա նայի տեսնի լավ են խաղում թե ոչ ինձ թվումա բոլորի համար էլ պարզա որ Ռաուլը ինչքան էլ վատ խաղա այնքան վատ չի խաղա որ հավաքականի գոնե պահեստայինին արժանի չլինի: :Wink: Ամեն դեպքում ես սպասում էի որ նա հույս կտա Ռաուլի երկրպագուներին և այն մարդկանց ովքեր ուզում են Ռաուլին կարմիր մարզաշապիկով տեսնել, որ Ռաուլը դեռ կվերադառնա հավաքական իսկ նա դա դեռ չի արել և մի բան էլ Ռաուլը երևի արդեն 16 տարի ա ապացուցումա բոլորին որ չի հանձնվելու ու աշխատելու ա իր վրա ես չեմ կասկածում որ այս անգամ էլ կանի :Wink:

----------


## Davo'o

Վիսենտե դել Բոսկեն ասել է, հավաքականի դռները ոչ ոքի համար փակ չեն, անկախ նրանից Եվրոպայի չեմպիոն ես, թե ոչ: Ավելին նա չէր էլ կարող ասել, քանի որ Իսպանիայի հավաքականի այս կազմը հիանալի խաղաց Եվրոյում: 
Իսկ յոթ համարը Վիլյայինն է, որովհետեւ նա չեմպիոն է, իսկ չեմպիոնները միշտ նախապատվություն ունեն:
Ինձ թվում է, եթե Ռաուլը այնպիսի մարզավիճակում գտնվի ինչպիսին նախորդ մրցաշրտանում էր, կամ գոնե մոտ լինի այդպիսի մարզավիճակին, անպայման նորից կհագնի Իսպանիայի կարմիր մարզաշապիկը, եթե  իհարկե  արդեն ինքը նման ցանկություն ունենա :Smile: :

----------


## Taurus

Robinho-ն երկարաձգել ա պայմանագիրը

----------


## Սերխիո

Կարգին նորություն ա, ապրես

----------


## REAL_ist

լավա հլ որ պատվերովս են շարժվում, մնումա Բապտիստային էլ չծախեն
չնայած ով գիտի կարողա պյամանագիրը կնքին որ գինը բարձացնեն :Angry2:

----------


## Սերխիո

Բապտիստայի տեղը `Վան դեր Վարտ

----------


## REAL_ist

տոլավ ինչ վարդ, վերդերը թող այգում ծաղկեն, Դե Լա Ռեդը ավելի լավնա, Բապտիստան էլ ավելի օգտակարա

----------


## Սերխիո

> տոլավ ինչ վարդ, վերդերը թող այգում ծաղկեն, Դե Լա Ռեդը ավելի լավնա, Բապտիստան էլ ավելի օգտակարա


Վահան ջան հիշի ,որ Դրենտին էլ ենք ծախելու
-Բապտիստա , Դրենտ
+Դե լա Ռեդ , Վարդ


----------------ՌՎՆ
Ռոբինյո -Սնեյդեր - Վարդ -Ռաուլ
 --------------Գագո
Հայնց-Պեպե-Կանն-Սերխիո

Պահեստային

----------Սավիոլա կամ Սոլդադո
Ռոբեն-------Գուտի---Իգուայն
-----Դիարրա---ԴԵ լա Ռեդ
Մարսելո--Մեցելդեր--Սալգադո--Տորես


Հ.Գ.

բայց էլի մարդիկ կգա

----------


## Davo'o

> տոլավ ինչ վարդ, վերդերը թող այգում ծաղկեն, Դե Լա Ռեդը ավելի լավնա, Բապտիստան էլ ավելի օգտակարա


Ի՞նչն է ձեզ ստիպել, որ Դե լա Ռեդը ավելի լավն ա: Ես նորմալ չեմ տեսել դրա խաղալը: Էնքան էր Ռեալում պահեստայինների նստարանին նստել, ես գիտեի, թե թիմի բժիշկն է:

----------


## REAL_ist

Եվրոյում տեսար ոնց խաղաց? հետո ինչ որ մի խաղ խաղաց :LOL:  զատո լավագույն խաղացողը ճանաչվեց ետ խաղի կամ Խետաֆեյում ոնցեր խաղում, որպես զամեն տոշնիա, ապագա Գուտինա լինելու
Պետրոս ջան ոչ Սավիոլան կմնա թմում, ոչել Սոլդադոն, մի հատ հարձակվող պետքա առնել, պետքա Վիլյային առնել ու վսյո, Նիստելռոյը վերջին տարինա Ռեալում, զամենա պետք

----------


## Davo'o

> Եվրոյում տեսար ոնց խաղաց? հետո ինչ որ մի խաղ խաղաց զատո լավագույն խաղացողը ճանաչվեց ետ խաղի կամ Խետաֆեյում ոնցեր խաղում, որպես զամեն տոշնիա, ապագա Գուտինա լինելու
> Պետրոս ջան ոչ Սավիոլան կմնա թմում, ոչել Սոլդադոն, մի հատ հարձակվող պետքա առնել, պետքա Վիլյային առնել ու վսյո, Նիստելռոյը վերջին տարինա Ռեալում, զամենա պետք


Չէ, ռուսների խաղն էի նայում, նույն ժամին էր: Լավա չասիր, նստել ես Խետաֆեի խաղերն ես նայել:  :Tongue:

----------


## REAL_ist

հա մի քանի հատ պատահելա :Cool:

----------


## Սամվել

> Ես ուզում եմ մի շատ տխուր լուր հայտնել:փաստորեն բոլորիս սպասումները ընկան ջուրը քանի որ Վինսենտե դել Բոսկեն որը նոր է նշանակվել Իսպանիայի գլխավոր մարզիչ լրագրողների հետ հարցազրույցում ասել էր որ իր համար Իսպանիայի 7 համարը պատկանում է Վիլյային և դա միանշանակ է:Բացի դա նա ասել է որ դեռ չգիտի կկանչի Ռաուլին և Գուտիին հավաքական թե ոչԱյսինքն պետք է սպասենք որ մեր սիրելի Ռաուլին կարող է պատահի որ այլևս չտեսնենք կարմիր մարզաշապիկով ախր շատ անարդար է ես այսպիսի բանի չէի սպասում


Ռաուլը չգիտեմ բայց Գուտին ձև չունի  :LOL:  :Tongue:  Ու՞մ տեղը  :Think:  Անհանարա ...

----------


## Սերխիո

> Ռաուլը չգիտեմ բայց Գուտին ձև չունի  Ու՞մ տեղը  *Անհանարա* ...


միայն այնքանով , որ 2010-ին 34 տարեկան կլինի :Sad: 
թե չէ , ձեր Չավիով ու Ինեսայով մի պարծեցեք

----------


## Amourchik

Ոչինչ թող Ռաուլը գա իսկ Գուտիով մենք կհիանանք Ռեալում չնայած իմ կարծիքով նա այնքան լավ ֆուտբոլիստա որ արժանի ա գոնե մեկ անգամ մեծ մրցաշարում հագնի Կարմիր մարզաշապիկը,իսկ ում փոխարեն հարցին կպատասխանեմ որ շատ մարդկանց փոխարեն օրինակ Ինիեստայի կամ Չավիի :Tongue: Կամ էլ մարզիչը ավելի լավ կիմանա ոնց որ դա անում ա Շուստերը ձեր կարծիքով Ռեալում չկան նենց ֆուտբոլիստներ ովքեր արժանի են խաղալու հիմնական կազմում բայց մեր Շուստերը վստահումա Գուտիին ու չի սխալվում :Cool:

----------


## Davo'o

> Ռաուլը չգիտեմ բայց Գուտին ձև չունի  Ու՞մ տեղը  Անհանարա ...


Չավիի, Ինյեստայի, Սիլվայի... Էտ բոլորից էլ 400 անգամ լավն ա :Angry2:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Չավիի, Ինյեստայի, Սիլվայի... Էտ բոլորից էլ 400 անգամ լավն ա


Գուտիին Սիլվայի հետ համեմատել պետք չի,ոնցոր կանաչին բռնես համեմատես սխտորի հետ`մեկը մի դիրքումա խաղում,մյուս լրիվ ուրիշ դիրքում:
Իսկ Չավին ու Ինիեստան իրար հետ շատ լավ համագործակցում են,ոնցոր ասում են Հաղթող թիմին չեն քննադատում ու կազմը չեն փոխում :Smile:

----------


## Սամվել

> Չավիի, Ինյեստայի, Սիլվայի... Էտ բոլորից էլ 400 անգամ լավն ա


Ահա... Եվրո 2008ն էլ դա ապացուցեց  :Sulel:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ես ուզում եմ մի շատ տխուր լուր հայտնել:փաստորեն բոլորիս սպասումները ընկան ջուրը քանի որ Վինսենտե դել Բոսկեն որը նոր է նշանակվել Իսպանիայի գլխավոր մարզիչ լրագրողների հետ հարցազրույցում ասել էր որ իր համար Իսպանիայի 7 համարը պատկանում է Վիլյային և դա միանշանակ է:Բացի դա նա ասել է որ դեռ չգիտի կկանչի Ռաուլին և Գուտիին հավաքական թե ոչԱյսինքն պետք է սպասենք որ մեր սիրելի Ռաուլին կարող է պատահի որ այլևս չտեսնենք կարմիր մարզաշապիկով ախր շատ անարդար է ես այսպիսի բանի չէի սպասում


դել բուդկեն գլուխը քարով ա տվել, տենց բան ա ասել. ոչ մեկ արժանի չի 7 համարի մարզաշապիկը կրի, էն էլ էդ .... :Bad:  Ռաուլի տեղը լինեմ, մենակ կնվիրվեմ Ռեալին, որովհետև իսպանացիները երախտամոռ դուրս եկան. մի ժամանակ, որ Իսպանիան ոչ մի հաջողության չէր հասնում, էդ թիմը ճանաչում էին մենակ Ռաուլով

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> Ահա... Եվրո 2008ն էլ դա ապացուցեց


ամեն ինչ մի 8 խաղով չի ապացուցվում. ամբողջ էս տարիների ընթացքում տեսել ենք, թե ով ինչ ա իրենից ներկայացնում :Angry2:

----------


## Սամվել

> ամեն ինչ մի 8 խաղով չի ապացուցվում. ամբողջ էս տարիների ընթացքում տեսել ենք, թե ով ինչ ա իրենից ներկայացնում


Ի՞նչ եք տեսել  :Shok: ...  :Cool:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ի՞նչ եք տեսել ...


տեսել ենք, որ




> Չավիի, Ինյեստայի, Սիլվայի... Էտ բոլորից էլ 400 անգամ լավն ա

----------


## Սամվել

> տեսել ենք, որ


Ուհու մեռանք տենալով  :LOL: ...

Ես չգիտեմ դուք ինչ եք տեսել բայց ամբողջ աշխարհը լրիվ այլ բանա տեսել  :Cool:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ուհու մեռանք տենալով ...
> 
> Ես չգիտեմ դուք ինչ եք տեսել բայց ամբողջ աշխարհը լրիվ այլ բանա տեսել


դու ամբողջ աշխարհ չես :Angry2:

----------


## Սամվել

> դու ամբողջ աշխարհ չես


ԻՆչի մենակ ե՞ս եմ եվրո2008ը նայել  :Shok:  :LOL:

----------


## Ambrosine

> ԻՆչի մենակ ե՞ս եմ եվրո2008ը նայել


ոնց քեզ հարմար ա, մի շեղի խոսակցության թեման, յաաա :Angry2: 
պարզ ա, որ մենակ դու չես նայել, մենք էլ հեռուստացույց/ներ/ ունենք
փաստ ա, որ Գուտին էդ նշվածներից շատ անգամ ա լավը

----------


## Սամվել

> փաստ ա, որ Գուտին էդ նշվածներից շատ անգամ ա լավը


փաստերը սովորաբար ապացուցվում են...

Ապացույցը տվյալ դեպքում Իսպանիայի հավաքականի վերջին տարինեերի ամենամեծ հաջողությունն է... դե հիմա դու ասաա քո ապացույցը որնա՞  :Wink:

----------


## Ambrosine

> փաստերը սովորաբար ապացուցվում են...
> 
> Ապացույցը տվյալ դեպքում Իսպանիայի հավաքականի վերջին տարինեերի ամենամեծ հաջողությունն է... դե հիմա դու ասաա քո ապացույցը որնա՞


որ Ռեալը ավելի մեծ հաջողություններ ունի, քան Իսպանիայի հավաքականը /բոլոր ժամանակներում/

----------


## Սամվել

> որ Ռեալը ավելի մեծ հաջողություններ ունի, քան Իսպանիայի հավաքականը


 :LOL:  Էտի Ապացույց չի.. ու չափանիշ չի...
Նախ Հավաքականը մենակ կազմվումա նրանից ինչ ունի տվյալ երկիրը... /90% դեպքերում/
Երկրորդը Հավաքականները մրցում են շատ ավելի հազվադեպ քան ակումբները  :Wink: 
Իսկ Ակումբները գնում են տաղանդներին ու փողերի հաշվին թիմ դառնում ոչ թե նրա հաշվին ինչ ունեն կամ ինչ իրենք են աճեցնում  :Wink:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Էտի Ապացույց չի.. ու չափանիշ չի...
> Նախ Հավաքականը մենակ կազմվումա նրանից ինչ ունի տվյալ երկիրը... /90% դեպքերում/
> Երկրորդը Հավաքականները մրցում են շատ ավելի հազվադեպ քան ակումբները 
> Իսկ Ակումբները գնում են տաղանդներին ու փողերի հաշվին թիմ դառնում ոչ թե նրա հաշվին ինչ ունեն կամ ինչ իրենք են աճեցնում


Դու արդեն ջուր ես ծեծում, թեմա չունես գրելու, իսկ իմ ասածը հաստատ ապացույց ա ու լավ էլ չափանիշ ա

----------


## REAL_ist

Եվրոն հաստատ չափանիշ չի որ ասենք թե Չավին, Ինիեստան ավելի լավնեն քան Գուտին, մի պարզ պատճառով որտև Գուտին Եվրոյում չի խաղացել, Գուտին էլ խաղար ու ավելի թույլ խաղար այ ետ ուրիշ բան, իսկ Ռեալում Գուտին ՀԱՍՏԱՏ ես վերջի երկու տարին ավելի վատ չի խաղում քան Չավին ու Ինիեստան, հլը մի բանել լավա խաղում :Wink: 
Սամո ջան մինչև Զիդանի գնալը Գուտիին ես էլ էի համարում միջին մակարդակի խաղացող, բայց Զիդանից հետո լռիվ ուրիշ մակարդակի խաղա խաղում ու իր որոշող տեղը ունի Իսպանիայի չեմպիոնի կազմում

----------


## Սամվել

> Եվրոն հաստատ չափանիշ չի որ ասենք թե Չավին, Ինիեստան ավելի լավնեն քան Գուտին, մի պարզ պատճառով որտև Գուտին Եվրոյում չի խաղացել, Գուտին էլ խաղար ու ավելի թույլ խաղար այ ետ ուրիշ բան, իսկ Ռեալում Գուտին ՀԱՍՏԱՏ ես վերջի երկու տարին ավելի վատ չի խաղում քան Չավին ու Ինիեստան, հլը մի բանել լավա խաղում
> Սամո ջան մինչև Զիդանի գնալը Գուտիին ես էլ էի համարում միջին մակարդակի խաղացող, բայց Զիդանից հետո լռիվ ուրիշ մակարդակի խաղա խաղում ու իր որոշող տեղը ունի Իսպանիայի չեմպիոնի կազմում


Դե իմ ասածը էնա որ հենց մենակ էն որ Էտ կազմով Իսպանիան առավ վերջիվերջո չեմպիոն ու բավականին հաճելի խաղ խաղալով  :Wink:  
Իսկ վետերանների հետ հարցա ինչքանով կկարենային տենց խաղ խաղալ ու ինչքանով չեմպիոն կդառնային  :Wink: 

Գուտին էլ գլխներիս Սարգիս Հովսեփյանը չի որ մինչև 40 տարեկան հավաքականում խաղա... իրա դիրքի համար աավելի երիտասարդ ու տաղանդավոր տղեք կան.. Չնայած չեմ ժխտում որ էս վերջի մի քանի տարին բացելա Գուտիին... 

Բայց դե հավաքականում ոնց տեսնում եք սերնդափոխությունա ու բավականին լավ էլ հաջողված սերնդափոխությունա...  :Cool:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Իսկ վետերանների հետ հարցա ինչքանով կկարենային տենց խաղ խաղալ ու ինչքանով չեմպիոն կդառնային


չես կարա ասես թե երկու խաղացողի փոփոխությունից լավ կլներ թե վատ
բայց Գուտին կանչենել չի գնա ինձ թվումա արդեն զբոռնի, իսկ Ռաուլը արդեն լռիիվ ուրիշ պատմությունա, հասատ կարա եքքքա օգտակար լինի

----------


## Սամվել

> չես կարա ասես թե երկու խաղացողի փոփոխությունից լավ կլներ թե վատ
> բայց Գուտին կանչենել չի գնա ինձ թվումա արդեն զբոռնի, իսկ Ռաուլը արդեն լռիիվ ուրիշ պատմությունա, հասատ կարա եքքքա օգտակար լինի


Չգիտեմ Կգնար թե չէ Բայց Ռաուլի մասի հետ համաձայն եմ...  :Think:

----------


## Davo'o

> Ահա... Եվրո 2008ն էլ դա ապացուցեց


Դա անընդհատ ապացուցում է Իսպանիայի առաջնությունը, մասնավորապես վերջին երկու տարիներին: Մասնավորապես վերջին 4-1ը: Դե թող խաղային քո թզուկները: 
 Իսկ որ մի հատ նախանձ Ատլետիկոյի ֆուտբոլիստ բիձա իրանց հավաքական չի վերցրել էտ հեչ չափանիշ չի:

----------


## Սամվել

> Դա անընդհատ ապացուցում է Իսպանիայի առաջնությունը, մասնավորապես վերջին երկու տարիներին: Մասնավորապես վերջին 4-1ը: Դե թող խաղային քո թզուկները: 
>  Իսկ որ մի հատ նախանձ Ատլետիկոյի ֆուտբոլիստ բիձա իրանց հավաքական չի վերցրել էտ հեչ չափանիշ չի:


Չվերցնելը չափանիշ չի... Չափանիշա էն որ էս Կազմը կարեցավ միանգամից անել էն ինչոր Գուտիա/Ռաուլական կազմը չէր կարում աներ ահագին ժամանակ  :Wink:  

Ճիշտա չեք համաձայնվելու բայց դե ինչքան էլ ցավալի լինի փաստը մնումա փաստ...

Ամեն տարի Ռաուլի/Գուտիի կազմը գլխիկոր էին հետ գալիս... իսկ քո ասած Թզուկները գավաթը բռնած մտան Իսպանիա  :Wink:

----------


## Սերխիո

Տեղն ա, բոլորի իսպանամոլ մադրիդիստներին ,որ կուլեները սենց բաներ են ասում

----------


## Ambrosine

> Չվերցնելը չափանիշ չի... Չափանիշա էն որ էս Կազմը կարեցավ միանգամից անել էն ինչոր Գուտիա/Ռաուլական կազմը չէր կարում աներ ահագին ժամանակ  
> 
> Ճիշտա չեք համաձայնվելու բայց դե ինչքան էլ ցավալի լինի փաստը մնումա փաստ...
> 
> Ամեն տարի Ռաուլի/Գուտիի կազմը գլխիկոր էին հետ գալիս... իսկ քո ասած Թզուկները գավաթը բռնած մտան Իսպանիա


իսկ մյուս թիմերում կային զիդաններ, ֆիգուներ, բեքհեմներ. էս հաղթանակին հասնելը ինչ-որ տեղ կախված ա նաև ընդհանուր մակարդակից, իսկ մենք մակարդակ չտեսանք. ռուսաստանն ու թուրքիան էին մակարդակը :Bad:

----------


## REAL_ist

լավե սաղ հեչ իսպանական թերթերը գրումեն որ Էտոոն կարողա Ռեալ գա :Shok:  :Shok:

----------


## Ambrosine

> լավե սաղ հեչ իսպանական թերթերը գրումեն որ Էտոոն կարողա Ռեալ գա


աաաաա :Bad:  ինքը մեր ինչին ա պետք? պահեստայինների նստարանին էլ տեղ չկա

----------


## Սամվել

> իսկ մյուս թիմերում կային զիդաններ, ֆիգուներ, բեքհեմներ. էս հաղթանակին հասնելը ինչ-որ տեղ կախված ա նաև ընդհանուր մակարդակից, իսկ մենք մակարդակ չտեսանք. ռուսաստանն ու թուրքիան էին մակարդակը


Չէ.. Հոլանդիան.. Գերմանիան.. ու էլի լիքը լավ լավ թիմեր...
Թիմը պետքա իրա ժամանակի մեջ լավագույնը լինի ... սխալա բռնել հիմիկվա թիմը համեմատել էն վախտվա մրցակիցների ու քցել բռնել  արժանի են թե չէ..

Եվրոպայի առաջնություններում ղազեր չեն լինում... կոպիտ ասած  :Wink:  

Որ տենց լինի 2004ին էլ Հունաստանն էր... բա ուր էին Զիդաններդ, Ռաուլներդ ու Բեկհեմներդ  :Wink:

----------


## REAL_ist

չե հարձակվող պետքա մի հատ առնել, բայց էս կապիկին շատ շատ զիբիլնոցում պահեն, ինչ պահեստայինների նստարան, պադոշ էն լռիվ թմի ղեկավարները եթե իսկականից տենց բանեն մտածում անեն

----------


## Ambrosine

> Չէ.. Հոլանդիան.. Գերմանիան.. ու էլի լիքը լավ լավ թիմեր...
> Թիմը պետքա իրա ժամանակի մեջ լավագույնը լինի ... սխալա բռնել հիմիկվա թիմը համեմատել էն վախտվա մրցակիցների ու քցել բռնել  արժանի են թե չէ..
> 
> Եվրոպայի առաջնություններում ղազեր չեն լինում... կոպիտ ասած  
> 
> Որ տենց լինի 2004ին էլ Հունաստանն էր... բա ուր էին Զիդաններդ, Ռաուլներդ ու Բեկհեմներդ


ասում եմ չէ?` թիմերի ընդհանուր մակարդակը. մենակ Ռաուլը ինչ պիտի աներ? Իսկ քո նշած Հոլանդիան ու Գերմանիան կարող ա լավն են, բայց էս տարի լավը չէին. լավը լինեին, կհաղթեին:

----------


## Սամվել

> ասում եմ չէ?` թիմերի ընդհանուր մակարդակը. մենակ Ռաուլը ինչ պիտի աներ? Իսկ քո նշած Հոլանդիան ու Գերմանիան կարող ա լավն են, բայց էս տարի լավը չէին. լավը լինեին, կհաղթեին:


Քո տրամաբանությամբ ամեն առաջնությունունում ընդամենը մեկ լավ թիմ է լինում... սրանից հետո ես էլ ասելու բան չունեմ.. եթե տենց ես մտածում քո հետ վիճելն անիմաստա  :Wink:  ու ժամանակի անիմաստ կորուստա  :Xeloq:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Քո տրամաբանությամբ ամեն առաջնությունունում ընդամենը մեկ լավ թիմ է լինում... սրանից հետո ես էլ ասելու բան չունեմ.. եթե տենց ես մտածում քո հետ վիճելն անիմաստա  ու ժամանակի անիմաստ կորուստա


մի անձնավորի, Սամվել :Jpit:

----------


## Davo'o

> Քո տրամաբանությամբ ամեն առաջնությունունում ընդամենը մեկ լավ թիմ է լինում... սրանից հետո ես էլ ասելու բան չունեմ.. եթե տենց ես մտածում քո հետ վիճելն անիմաստա  ու ժամանակի անիմաստ կորուստա


Մենք գիտենք, որ ամենալավ թիմին ենք երկրպագում, որտեղ ամենալավ ֆուտբոլիստներն են խաղում: Որովհետեւ նրանք մեզ գրեթե ամեն տարի ուրախացնում են իրենց ելույթներով:  Ոչ դու ոչ մատռաս բիձեն մեր կարծիքը չի փոխելու:

----------


## Amourchik

Համաձայն եմ այստեղ գրառում կատարած բոլոր Ռեալիստների հետ մենք երկրպագում ենք աշխարհի ամենալավ թիմին ու ինչ էլ ուզում ա լինի մենք կշարունակենք երկրպագել մի միայն Ռեալ Մադրիդին իսկ մնացած թիմերի խաղը ուղղակի կնայենք նայելու համար :Tongue:  այ այսպես միշտ Ռեալիստներ ջան :Hands Up:  :Wink:

----------


## Davo'o

> լավե սաղ հեչ իսպանական թերթերը գրումեն որ Էտոոն կարողա Ռեալ գա


Պատկերացնու՞մ եք ինչ երջանիկ օր կլինի իմ կյանքում:  :Tongue:

----------


## Amourchik

Լասկ Լինց- Ռեալ Մադրիդ խաղը ավարտվել է մադրիդցիների հաղթանակով 2-3 :Hands Up:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Հազիվ մի ձև կրել են...
Համենայն դեպս չես համեմատի Բարսի մեկնարկի հետ :Smile:

----------


## REAL_ist

Լինցի 100 ամյակներ տոշնի էլ կրել են :Wink:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Հազիվ մի ձև կրել են...
> Համենայն դեպս չես համեմատի Բարսի մեկնարկի հետ


Անցած տարի էլ ՌԵալը Հանովերին 4-1 կրվավ , բայց պետքական ժամանակա 4-1 ինքը կրեց …Դե գիտեք ում  :Wink:  + Չեմպիոնություն  :Ok:

----------


## Սամվել

> Հազիվ մի ձև կրել են...
> Համենայն դեպս չես համեմատի Բարսի մեկնարկի հետ


Բայց Ճիշտ են ասում տղեքը... Անցած տարին ցույցա տալիս որ էտ չափանիշ չի  :Think:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Բայց Ճիշտ են ասում տղեքը... Անցած տարին ցույցա տալիս որ էտ չափանիշ չի


ետ միշտ էլ չափանիշ չի եղել

----------


## Amourchik

> Հազիվ մի ձև կրել են...
> Համենայն դեպս չես համեմատի Բարսի մեկնարկի հետ


Նախ ասեմ որ ես դա չէի գրել որ համեմատ եմ «Բարսի» հաղթանակի հետ, երկրորդ մեր՝ռեալիստներիս համար, մեր թիմի հաղթանակը անկախ նրանից ինչքանովա այն մեծ կամ փոքր ցանկացած թիմի տարած հաղթանակից ավելի գեղեցիկ ու կարևորա անկախ նրանից մի կերպ են հաղթել թե ոչ ու նաև ասեմ որ չգիտեմ Բարսը ոնցա մեկնարկել քանի գոլա խփել կամ գեղեցիկա խաղացել թե ոչ դա դեռ ոչինչ չի նշանակում փաստը այն է որ Ռեալի դիմաց հաղթանակ է գրված թե ոնց ա այն նրանց շնորհվել մեզ դա չի մտահոգում առավել ևս որ նայեք նրանց կազմը  :Wink:

----------


## Davo'o

> Հազիվ մի ձև կրել են...
> Համենայն դեպս չես համեմատի Բարսի մեկնարկի հետ



Բարսային Ռեալի հետ կհամեմատեմ միայն միմյանց դեմ խաղերում ու մրցաշարային աղյուսակում գրաված տեղերով: Նախորդ մրցաշրջանում էլ Բարսան կուլեներին հույսեր պարգեւեց Վալենսիային ջարդուփշուր անելով, բայց հաջորդ տուրում քարուքանդ եղավ Մադրիդի գրոհեների ճնշման տակ: Իսկ վերջին մի քանի տարիներին Բարսան ոչ միայն չի հաղթել Ռեալին, այլ նույնիսկ հաշվի մեջ առաջ չի եղել: Ռեալի ամենակրիզիսային տարիներին նման բան չես հանդիպի: Իհարկե ես կցանկանայի, որ այս տարի հետաքրքիր մրցակցություն պարգեւեին մեզ այս երկու թիմերը, բայց ինձ թվում է, որ եթե նույնիսկ Ռեալը մրցակից ունենալու է մեկնարկող մրցաշրջանում, ապա դա Բարսան չի լինելու:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> բայց ինձ թվում է, որ եթե նույնիսկ Ռեալը մրցակից ունենալու է մեկնարկող մրցաշրջանում, ապա դա Բարսան չի լինելու:


Ես ուրիշ թիմ չեմ տեսնում մյուս տարի պրիմերայում,ինչպես միշտ Ռեալն ու Բարսելոնան են պայքարելու չեմպիոնության համար:
Վիլյառեալն ու Ատլետիկոն իմ կարծիքով շատ կտարվեն Չեմպիոնների Լիգայով ու Պրիմերան աչքաթող կանեն մի քիչ,Սևիլիան արդեն չունի էն կազմը,որով կարա պայքարի չեմպիոնության համար… Վալենսիային դեռ ժամանակա պետք անցած տարվա անհաջողությունը մոռանալու համար,իսկ մյուս թիմերը հազիվ պայքարեն միջին հորիզոնականներում…
Այնպես,որ էս տարին վերածվելուա ըստ իմ ենթադրության Բարսելոնա-Ռեալ պայքարին…




> Բարսային Ռեալի հետ կհամեմատեմ միայն միմյանց դեմ խաղերում ու մրցաշարային աղյուսակում գրաված տեղերով: Նախորդ մրցաշրջանում էլ Բարսան կուլեներին հույսեր պարգեւեց Վալենսիային ջարդուփշուր անելով, բայց հաջորդ տուրում քարուքանդ եղավ Մադրիդի գրոհեների ճնշման տակ: Իսկ վերջին մի քանի տարիներին Բարսան ոչ միայն չի հաղթել Ռեալին, այլ նույնիսկ հաշվի մեջ առաջ չի եղել: Ռեալի ամենակրիզիսային տարիներին նման բան չես հանդիպի: Իհարկե ես կցանկանայի, որ այս տարի հետաքրքիր մրցակցություն պարգեւեին մեզ այս երկու թիմերը


Դե իսկ Բարսան նոր մարզչի գլխավորությամբ ամեն ինչ պետքա անի,որ տարվա վերջում էս նույն բաները մենք ռեալիստներին ասենք...  :Smile:

----------


## REAL_ist

Վալենսիան անակնկանլնա լինելու առաջնության, ջահել մարզիչը տաղանդա

----------


## Barça

Ռեալը ոնց ես եմ հասկանում ընկերական խաղերին էտքան մեծ ուշադրություն չի դարձնում, անցյալ տարի էլ շատ քիչ ընկերական խաղեր անցկացրեց ու արդյունքներն էլ տպավորչից չեին, բայց պետք եկած ժամանակ թիմը լավ էլ հավաքվեց ու լավ խաղաց:
Անցյալ տարվա Բարսի համարյա բոլոր ընկերականներն էլ նայել եմ ու բոլորում էլ մաստեր կլասը կար, թեկուզ հենց Բավարիայի հետ վերջին խաղում, կամ ԻՆտերին որ 5-0 հաղթեցին, մի գոլանի ֆուտբոլ էր, բայց վերջում Պրեմիերայում ես կասեյի մի կերպ երրորդ տեղ: Էտ ընկերականները զուտ մարզման ու ֆուտբոլիստների փորձարկման շնորհիվա կազմակերպվում:
Իսկ էս տարի ոնցոր անցյալ տարվա նման Բարսը սկսել ա շատ տպավորիչ, անցյալ խաղում Մեսսին ուղղակի փայլեց, բայց դե դրանով ոչ մի եզրակացություն չի լինի անել:
պետքա սպասել Պրեմիերայի առաջին տուրերին:
ինչ վերաբերվում ա Ռեալին իմ կարծիքով էս տարի ավելի որակյալ ֆուտբոլ կխաղան, որովհետև վերջապես մարզիչը չի փոխվում ու պետքա որ իրար ավելի լավ հասկանան ու խաղի որակնել դրանից պետքա որ փոխվի:
իսկ թե մրցաշրջանում ՌԵալը կլնի Բարսին մրցակից չեմպիոնությանհամար թե հակառակը էտի ինձ թվումա չենք կարա ասենք, պետքա ուղղակի սպասել:
ի դեպ Ֆերնանդո Գագո-ն նշել ա որ Մեսսին ավելի լավնա քան Քիսոն

----------


## Amourchik

> ի դեպ Ֆերնանդո Գագո-ն նշել ա որ Մեսսին ավելի լավնա քան Քիսոն


Դե որովհետև նույն ազգությունն ունեն ու խաղում են նույն հավաքականում, իսկ«Քիսոն»դեռ ոչինչ չի նշանակում Գագոյի համար դրա համար էլ ասել ա:Անձամբ իմ համար Ռոնալդուն համար առաջինը չի սակայն չէի ասի թե Մեսսին ա համար առաջինը ու ասեմ որ Կական էլ համար առաջինը չէր ինձ համար երբ որ նվաճեց այդ կոչումը :Think:

----------


## Սերխիո

Ռոնալդուն միանշանակ  ավելի արդյունավետ  ֆուտբոլիստ է, քան  Մեսսին … 
Նախ , նա ունի երկու ոտքերի հարված , իրացնում է տուգանային ,ի դեպ վարպետորեն , 11-մետրանոցի հաստիքային իրացնող է / ՉԼ-ի ֆինալը կապ չունի վաբշե/ , երկրորդ հարկում ընտիր խաղում ա, իսկ մեսսին չկա ետ առումով , Ֆիզիկապես ավելի պինդ ա ,
կարող է խաղալ աջ և ձախ եզրային , եթահարձակվող և առաջ քաշված հարձակվող…

Պրիմերոն ես տարի ավելի ծանր կլինի Ռեալի համար , քանի որ միշտ էլ նման  ձև ա եղել ,վերջի 15-20 տարում ամբողջ Եվրոպայում , ոչ մի հզոր առաջնությունում  մի թիմ երեք անգամ անընդմեջ հազվադե է չեմպիոն լինում  /Ինտերինը չենք հաշվում/ …
Ինչպես ասում են ,ավելի  հեշտ է չեմպիոն լինել , քան չեմպիոնությունը պահպանել , իսկ Ռեալը պետք է կրկնակի չեմպիոնությունը  հաստատի …
ու չնայած այս ամենի Ռեալը ամենալավ կազմ և հոգեբանություն ունեցող թիմն է Իսպանիայում …

Հ.Գ.
Մրցակից տեսնում եմ , Բարսային և Ատլետիկոյին հավասրապես

----------


## Amourchik

> Ռոնալդուն միանշանակ  ավելի արդյունավետ  ֆուտբոլիստ է, քան  Մեսսին … 
> 
> ու չնայած այս ամենի Ռեալը ամենալավ կազմ և հոգեբանություն ունեցող թիմն է Իսպանիայում …


Եվ առաջին և երկրորդ գրառման հետ համաձայն եմ լիովին :Wink: միայն ավելացնեմ որ ինձ համար ոչ միայն Իսպանիայում այն նաև ամբողջ աշխարհում  Ռեալը միշտ ամենալավնա ամեն ինչում ու անկախ ամեն ինչից :Tongue:

----------


## Սամվել

> Դե որովհետև նույն ազգությունն ունեն ու խաղում են նույն հավաքականում, իսկ«Քիսոն»դեռ ոչինչ չի նշանակում Գագոյի համար դրա համար էլ ասել ա:Անձամբ իմ համար Ռոնալդուն համար առաջինը չի սակայն չէի ասի թե Մեսսին ա համար առաջինը ու ասեմ որ Կական էլ համար առաջինը չէր ինձ համար երբ որ նվաճեց այդ կոչումը


Չէ Ֆուտբոլ խաղալու տեսանկյունիցա ասվել  :Blush: 

Սերխիո.. կապրենք կտեսնենք  :Wink:  Մեսսին հլը շա՜տ բան ունի ասելու...  :Wink:

----------


## Amourchik

> Մեսսին հլը շա՜տ բան ունի ասելու...


Ինձ թվումա ինչքան Մեսսին ունի ասելիք նույնքան էլ Ռոնալդուն ունի, քանի որ դեռ չի ճանաչվել աշխարհի լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստ իսկ նա դրան ձգտումա այնպես ինչպես բոլոր ֆուըբոլիստները :Think:

----------


## Սամվել

> Ինձ թվումա ինչքան Մեսսին ունի ասելիք նույնքան էլ Ռոնալդուն ունի, քանի որ դեռ չի ճանաչվել աշխարհի լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստ իսկ նա դրան ձգտումա այնպես ինչպես բոլոր ֆուըբոլիստները


Ես տարիքը ինկատի ունեի  :Wink:

----------


## Davo'o

Ռեալ Մադրիդը հաղթեց «Համբուրգերին» 2-1 հաշվով: Գոլերի հեղինակներն են Նիստելրոյն ու երիտասարդ ֆուտբոլիստ Պառեխոն:  Ֆոտոյում Պարեխոն է ու ես:  :Smile:  
Այժմ Ռեալն «Էմիրեյթս Քափի» առաջատարն է: Այս մրցաշարում, բացի ավանդական միավորներից, նաեւ մեկ միավոր է տրվում ամեն գնդակի համար: Վաղը «Էմիրեյթս քափի» վերջին տուրն է: «Ռեալ»- «Արսենալ», «Համբուրգ»- «Յուվե»:

----------


## Սերխիո

Երևի խաղից հետո էլ մերոնք Վան դեր Վարտի համար բանակցած կլինեն

----------


## Davo'o

Անկապ խաղ խաղաց Ռեալը ու տարվեց 1-0: Ափսոս:  :Sad:

----------


## Սերխիո

Արգենտինացի Գարայը , ով պետք է միանար Ռեալին մյուս մրցաշրջանում ՝ հանդես գալով ևս մեկ  տարի  Ռասինգում  , Ռեալի ղեկավարության որոշմամաբ 2008-2009 -ին կխաղա … հրաշալի նորություն  , ստանդարտ իրավիճակներում մեր մրցակիցները դոնդողի պես դողալու են : ))

----------


## Taurus

Վաղը Van der Vaart-ին կստորագրեք, ափսոս, լավ տղա էր!

----------


## Razo

Ժողովուրդ իսկ Ronaldo-ն որտղա խաղում ?  :Smile:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Ինչքան գիտեմ Ֆլամենգո...

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ինչքան գիտեմ Ֆլամենգո...


ես էլ գիտեի, թե ավարտել է կարիերան` վնասվածքի պատճառով :Think:

----------


## Amourchik

Նորից սկսվեց :Sad: հիմա էլ Սնեյդերին կորցրեցինք մի որոշ ժամանակով:շատ լուրջա վնասվածքը որը ստացելա Արսենալ-Ռեալ խաղի ժամանակ:Ի դեպ մի բան էլ-պաշտպանությունում 2-րդ կազմնա խաղում դրա համար էլ պարտվել ենք իսկ մյուս գծերում բացարձակ խնդիր չունենք ես նայել եմ խաղի վտանգավոր պահերը և ասեմ որ Ռեալին մի հատ 11 մետրանոց չդրեցին և լիքը խաղտումներ չարձանագրեցին ու ընդհանուր առմամբ Ռեալը ավելի մոտ էր հաղթանակին քան Արսենալը

----------


## REAL_ist

ավելի մոտը չգիտեմ, խաղը նայելեմ, ասնավնոյից 4 հոգի մարդ էր խաղում, իսկ Արսենալում մենակ Ֆաբրեգասը չկար, տուֆտա խաղ էր, զգացվումեր որ հավայի գնդակ տշելու են հելե

----------


## Amourchik

> ավելի մոտը չգիտեմ, խաղը նայելեմ, ասնավնոյից 4 հոգի մարդ էր խաղում, իսկ Արսենալում մենակ Ֆաբրեգասը չկար, տուֆտա խաղ էր, զգացվումեր որ հավայի գնդակ տշելու են հելե


Ես չեմ նայել բայց ինչքանով որ տեսել եմ մի հատ 11 -ի պահ կար որ հաստատ չդրվեց ու որ Սնեյդերին լուրջ վնասվածք հասցրեցին նույնիսկ խաղը չկանգնացրեց:Հարց-Ի՞նչու Շուստերը չի խաղացնում Պեպեին ու Ռամոսին պաշտպանությունում, իսկ Ռոբինյոյին հիմնական կազմի մեջ չի ընդգրկում, այլ դաշտա դուրս բերում 2-րդ խաղակեսից:

----------


## Սամվել

> Ես չեմ նայել բայց ինչքանով որ տեսել եմ մի հատ 11 -ի պահ կար որ հաստատ չդրվեց ու որ Սնեյդերին լուրջ վնասվածք հասցրեցին նույնիսկ խաղը չկանգնացրեց:Հարց-Ի՞նչու Շուստերը չի խաղացնում Պեպեին ու Ռամոսին պաշտպանությունում, իսկ Ռոբինյոյին հիմնական կազմի մեջ չի ընդգրկում, այլ դաշտա դուրս բերում 2-րդ խաղակեսից:


Որ Իրանց էլ Չսպանեն  :Wink:

----------


## Amourchik

Կարծում եմ շատ լուրջ կորուստ ունի Ռեալը:Պաշտոնապես դեռ ոչինչ չեմ կարդացել, բայց ինչքանով որ հասցրեցի տեղեկանալ ՈՒեսլի Սնեյդերը վնասվել է առնվազն 6 ամսով, այսինքն կարող ենք առաջին մրցաշրջանը համարել որ Սնեյդերին բացարձակ չենք տեսնելու, որովհետև բժիշկները ասել են որ եթե նույիսկ հնարավոր լինի 3-4 ամսվա ընթացքում կարգի բերել Սնեյդերի ոտքը, ապա նրան որոշ ժամանակ էլ պետք կգա մարզական վիճակը կարգի բերելու համար:Ինձ թվում է այսքանը բավական է զայրանալու ու մտահոգվելու համար, իսկ մի քիչ այդ ամենը թեթևացնելու համար ասեմ որ Ռեալը գնեց վան դեր Վարտին և նա վախը պաշտոնապես կհայտարարվի Ռեալի խաղացող այդ մասին ֆուտբոլիստը իր երկրպագուներին հայտնել է իր պաշտոնական սայտում:Այսպիով հուսանք որ Սնեյդերը շուտ կապաքինվի և նրա բացը արժանիորեն կլրացնի Ռաֆայել վան դեր Վարտը:

----------


## Սերխիո

Մի քիչ ուզում եմ մտորումներ անել բարձրաձայն Ռեալի կազմի վերաբերյալ :Think: 

Ռոբինյոն  դեռ ուզում է գնալ  «Չելսի» ինչպես  ակումբի ղեկավարությունը ,այնպես էլ ես  միշտ ուրախ կլինեմ նման  ֆուտբոլիստից հրաժարվելուց :Smile: 
Իսկ Ռոբինյոի  հեռանալու պարագայում , անպայման գալու է կամ Ռոնալդուն , կամ Վիլյան :Ok: 
Ռեալ եկավ  Վան դեր վարտը  :Smile:  , Բայց  6 ամսով հեռացավ  Սնեյդերը :Sad: 
Ռեալը որոշեց  այս մրցաշրջաում իր տրամադրություն տակ ունենալ Գարային :Wink: 
Իսկ Բապտիստան ամենայն հավանականությամբ , այսպես ,թե այնպես հեռանալու է այս տարի…
Հնարավոր է նաև Դե լա Ռեդի վերադարձը :Cool: 

ստացվում  է Ռեալի կազմը մրցաշրջանից առաջ կունենա հետևյալ կազմը , եթե գա Ռոնալդուն

Սա ամենաօպտիմալ կազմը պետք է լինի





-------------------Ռաուլ
Ռոբեն-----------Գուտի-- -  -Ռոնալդու
-----Վան-դեր Վարտ--------Գագո
Հայնցե-----Կաննավարո--Պեպե-- Ռամոս
----------------------Կաս


––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––-
Պահեստային կազմ՝ :Hands Up: 


-------------ՌՎՆ-----Սավիոլա
-Սնեյդեր-------Դե լա Ռեդ-------Իգուայն
----------------Դիարա
Մարսելո --Գարայ--Մեցելդեր--Սալգադո
––––––––---–––Դուդեկ


այսինքն գնալու են Դրենտը , Ռոբինյոն , Բապտիստան, Սոլդադոն / գանցել է / 

գալու են ՝ Ռոնալդու ,  Վան դեր Վարտ , Գարայ , Դե լա Ռեդ

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Մի քիչ ուզում եմ մտորումներ անել բարձրաձայն Ռեալի կազմի վերաբերյալ
> 
> Ռոբինյոն  դեռ ուզում է գնալ  «Չելսի» ինչպես  ակումբի ղեկավարությունը ,այնպես էլ ես  միշտ ուրախ կլինեմ նման  ֆուտբոլիստից հրաժարվելուց


Իմ կարծիքով Ռոբինիոն մեծ հեռանկարով ֆուտբոլիստ ա, միշտ ամենակարևոր պահերին ինքը օգնել ա Ռեալին, Ռոբինիոյին կորցնելով` Ռեալը շատ կտուժի:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Իմ կարծիքով Ռոբինիոն մեծ հեռանկարով ֆուտբոլիստ ա, միշտ ամենակարևոր պահերին ինքը օգնել ա Ռեալին, Ռոբինիոյին կորցնելով` Ռեալը շատ կտուժի:


Բոլորս էլ գիտենք ,թե ինչի ա ընդունակ Ռոբինյոն , ես կասեյի , ոչ թե հեռանկարային , այլ արդեն կայացած ֆուտբոլիստ ա, Բրազիլիայի հավաքականի 10 համարը և հիմնական կազմումու խաղալը ,արդեն դրա ապացույցն ա, ուղղակի հարցը նրանում ա, որ ինքը արդեն հանդես ա գալիս ոչ թե ակումբի նվիրյալ ,այլ որպես կամակոր ու իր շահերի մասին մտածող …

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Բոլորս էլ գիտենք ,թե ինչի ա ընդունակ Ռոբինյոն , ես կասեյի , ոչ թե հեռանկարային , այլ արդեն կայացած ֆուտբոլիստ ա, Բրազիլիայի հավաքականի 10 համարը և հիմնական կազմումու խաղալը ,արդեն դրա ապացույցն ա, ուղղակի հարցը նրանում ա, որ ինքը արդեն հանդես ա գալիս ոչ թե ակումբի նվիրյալ ,այլ որպես կամակոր ու իր շահերի մասին մտածող …


Իսկ քո կարծիքով Ռոնալդոն էդ հարցով իրանից ինչ-որ բանով լավն է?

----------


## Սերխիո

> Իսկ քո կարծիքով Ռոնալդոն էդ հարցով իրանից ինչ-որ բանով լավն է?


Կոնկրետ առավելություն ես կնշեյի  Ռոնալդոյի ֆիզիկապես ավելի ուժեղ լինելը , ավելի քիչ վնասվածք ստանալը  ու գլխով խաղը ,հա , մեկել լավ տուգանային իրացնելը , բայց ետ ամնեը կարևոր չի , լավ խաղալու համար նվիրվածություն ա կարևոր , որը հիմա Ռոբիյոի մոտ պակասում ա :Wink: 

Ավելացվել է 5 րոպե անց



> Իսկ քո կարծիքով Ռոնալդոն էդ հարցով իրանից ինչ-որ բանով լավն է?


Ավելի ուաշդիր կարդալով գրածդ հիմա  պատասխանեմ այլ ձև, եթե նկատի ունես ,որ Ռոնալդուն էլ ա փողի համար գալիս ,ես չեմ առարկում , բայց ,մի հարսշց կա , շատ հնարավոր ա ,որ գա ու ենքան էնտուզիազմով խաղա ,որ համ ակումբը շահի իրա մրցանակներով ,ինքն էլ նյութապես , քանի չի եկել ,կոնկրետ չենք կարա կարծիք հայտնենք :Smile:

----------


## REAL_ist

Ռոնալդուն մի բանել ավելի վանտա , Ռոբինյոյին ծախելը ետի դարի սխալ որոշումը կլինի, կքանդեն թիմը դրանով
սաստավի մասին. 
մենակ Ռաուլը հարձակման գծում առողջ Նիստոլռոյի պարագայում ձև չի :Ok: Ռաուլ Նիստելռոյ զույգը էլի հիմնականնա լինելու, Դե Լա Ռեդը արդեն վերադարձվելա, պետքա որ ավելի շատ խաղալու հնարավորություն ստանա, Բապտիստայի մնալու շանսերը էս թազա հոլանդացու գալուց հետո բեսամփ քիչա, Քիսոն էլ լուչշե մնա իրա տեղը եթե Ռոբինյոյի գնովա գալու, բայց մի հատ հարձակվող պետքա, Սավիոլային ծախելա պետք, Վիլյան ցենտր տարբերակա բայց Բենզեմայի գալը ավելի շատեմ ուզում, տոշնի կլիներ ես տարին էլ Նիստելռոյը կանցկացներ, Բենզեման մանրից սաստավ կմտներ չերեզ սկամեյկա, իսկ եկող տարի Նիստելռոյի գնալուց հետո հիմնական գոլ խփողը կլիներ, բացի դրանից Բենզեման ֆլանգում էլ վատ չի խաղում, տեղիցա կարյերան սկսել, բայց թմի ղեկավարները Բենզեմային մոռացելեն աչքիս…
մի խոսքով ևս մեկ ձեռքբերում կլինի, կամ քիսոն կլինի կամ մի հատ հարձակվող, իսկ թիմը կլքեն Սավիոլան մեկել Բապտիստան,  վատագույն դեպքում նաև Ռոբինյոն :Sad: 
մեկել հնարավորա Դռենտեն արդենդա գնա

----------


## Սերխիո

Վիլյային ամենքիչն եմ ուզում ,որ գա, ինքը շատ բարձր կլաս ունի , բայց դե իր գալով ,հարձակման ներդաշնակությունը կորելու ա, սաղ խառնվելու ա իրար…Վիլյան  զամեն նստող չի
Իսկ Բենզեման …Դե գիտես Վահան ջան ,թե ինչքան ֆրանսիամոլ եմ , բայց դե գոլահար չի էլի ՌՎՆ- նման , այ Հունտելարը լրիվ  ՌՎՆ-ի կոպիան ա…

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Ռոնալդուն մի բանել ավելի վանտա , Ռոբինյոյին ծախելը ետի դարի սխալ որոշումը կլինի, կքանդեն թիմը դրանով
> սաստավի մասին. 
> մենակ Ռաուլը հարձակման գծում առողջ Նիստոլռոյի պարագայում ձև չիՌաուլ Նիստելռոյ զույգը էլի հիմնականնա լինելու, Դե Լա Ռեդը արդեն վերադարձվելա, պետքա որ ավելի շատ խաղալու հնարավորություն ստանա, Բապտիստայի մնալու շանսերը էս թազա հոլանդացու գալուց հետո բեսամփ քիչա, Քիսոն էլ լուչշե մնա իրա տեղը եթե Ռոբինյոյի գնովա գալու, բայց մի հատ հարձակվող պետքա, Սավիոլային ծախելա պետք, Վիլյան ցենտր տարբերակա բայց Բենզեմայի գալը ավելի շատեմ ուզում, տոշնի կլիներ ես տարին էլ Նիստելռոյը կանցկացներ, Բենզեման մանրից սաստավ կմտներ չերեզ սկամեյկա, իսկ եկող տարի Նիստելռոյի գնալուց հետո հիմնական գոլ խփողը կլիներ, բացի դրանից Բենզեման ֆլանգում էլ վատ չի խաղում, տեղիցա կարյերան սկսել, բայց թմի ղեկավարները Բենզեմային մոռացելեն աչքիս…
> մի խոսքով ևս մեկ ձեռքբերում կլինի, կամ քիսոն կլինի կամ մի հատ հարձակվող, իսկ թիմը կլքեն Սավիոլան մեկել Բապտիստան,  վատագույն դեպքում նաև Ռոբինյոն
> մեկել հնարավորա Դռենտեն արդենդա գնա


Տոչնի իմ պես ես մտածում: Բենզաման լավ տարբերակ ա, չնայած ես վերջին Եվրոպայի առաջնությունից հետո Վիլիայի մասին կարծիքս շատ բարձրացավ, առաջ չէի սիրում: Շատ կուզեի, որ անցած տարի Սիսիսնիոն Ռեալից չգնար, չատ եմ փոշմանել: Սնեյդերի մոմենտ էլ շատ վատ ա եղել, ափսոս, կարգին տղայա: Դռենտեին չէի ուզի, որ ծախի, ապագա Դավիդսն ա ու ընդհանրապես ուզում եմ, որ Ռեալում հոլանդացիները գերակշռեն, էտ տեխնիկան բարձրացնում ա:

----------


## Amourchik

Անձամբ ես էլ չեմ ուզում որ Ռոբինիոյի պես երախտամոռ մարդիկ խաղան Ռեալում, որովհետև կան հազարավոր ֆուտբոլիստեր ովքեր ավելի նվիրված են խաղում ու կխաղան քան Ռոբինիոն ու դրա համար նա արժանի չի կրելու Ռեալի շապիկը:Օրինակ շատերը հիմա կասեն որ Ռոբինիոն հազարավորներից լավնա, բայց եթե ուզում եք իմանաք տարիներ առաջ Ռաուլին նույնիսկ ֆուտբոլային դպրոց չեն ցանկացել ընդունել, իսկ այսօր կենդանի լեգենդա դարձել Ռեալի երկրպագուների համար այնպես որ նրա նման շատերը կլինեն,ովքեր արժանի են խաղալու Ռեալ ակումբում քան Երախտամոռ Ռոբինյոն, եթե այդպես ա թող ուրեմն վաճառեն ու որ ինքն էլ հասկանա  իրա պես ֆուտբոլիստները անփոխարինելի չեն ու որ ընդհանրապես Ռեալը այնպիսի ակումբա որտեղ անփոխարինելի մարդ չի եղել, չկա ու չի լինելու:

Ավելացվել է 10 րոպե անց
Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվումա Ռեալի գնումներին, ապա նորից կկրկնեմ որ կուզենայի Ռոբինիոյին վաճառեն և գնեն Դավիդ Վիլիային/միանգամից կուզենայի հատուկ Ռաուլի երկրպագուներին ասել ես էլ եմ նրա երկրպագուն, որ Վիլիայի Ռեալ գալը չի նշանակի որ կկատարվի այն ինչ կատարվեց հավաքականում դա հաստատ է/ու բոլոր հարցերը կարելի ա լուծած համարել, իսկ եզրերում կխաղան Ռոբբենն ու Դրենտեն:Սա իմ անհատական ցանկություննա: :Think:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Իսկ Բենզեման …Դե գիտես Վահան ջան ,թե ինչքան ֆրանսիամոլ եմ , բայց դե գոլահար չի էլի ՌՎՆ- նման , այ Հունտելարը լրիվ ՌՎՆ-ի կոպիան ա…


Ճիշտա Պետրոս ջան Բենզեման Ռոնալդոյի կարգի գոլահարա, բայց երկու տիպի խաղացողներնել 20–ից ավել գոլեր կարումեն խփեն, տակ շտո իմ համար Բենզեման Հունտելառից ավելի գերադասելիա, համել Ռեալը հոյլանդի հավաքական հոմ չի դառնալու, ետել լավ չի, վերջերս Ռեալում բռազիլական կլանի արդյունքներնել մեզ օրինակ
Ռոբինյոն նույնքան հավատարիմա Ռեալին ինչքան մնացած ոչ իսպանացիք թմում, ու հաստատ իրա գործը 90% ից լավա անում, նույն Ռոբբենից մի 2 անգամ լավա խաղաց անցած սեզոնը, չեմ ջոգում Ռոբինյոյին խի չեք ընդունում :Think:  պարզա որ լավա խաղում կարա աշխատավարձի բարձրացում պահանջի, դրա մեջ ինչ վատ բան կա, մանավանդ որ շատ շատերից քիչա ստանում, էլ չեմ ասում որ եթե իրան ուզումեն օգտագործեն Ռոնալդու առնելու համար հաստատ իրավունք ունի բացեբաց թքել ղեկավարության ճակատին ու գնալ թմից
Ռոբինյոյին որ ծախեն Վիլյային առնեն թիմը կփլվի, Ռոբբենը ցելի սեզոն խաղացողը չի, իսկ ուրիշ ետ կարգի ֆլանգվի խաղցող չկա թմում

----------


## Davo'o

> Ռոբինյոյին ծախելը ետի դարի սխալ որոշումը կլինի,


Եթե այդպես լինի, ապա 21-րդ դարը կարելի կլինի համարել ճշգրիտ որոշումների դար: Ռոբինյոյի ինքնասիրահարված լինելու եւ մնացած թիմի վրա թքած ունենալու մասին վարկածը, ես՝ պրոֆեսիոնալ հոգեբանս, վաղուց էի նկատել :Smile: , այն բանից հետո, երբ նա գոլ խփեց, իսկ Մադրիդը զիջեց Բավարիային, Ռոբինյոն հաղթածի պես քայլում էր խոտածածկով: Մի խոսքով ինձ տհաճ ֆուտբոլիստ այլեւս չի մնա Մադրիդում Ռոբինյոյի հեռանալուց հետո: Բոլորովին դեմ չեմ նրա՝ Չելսի տեղափոխվելուն: 

Ի՞սկ ինչ վատ բան կա, երբ ավելի թանձր է դառնում նարնջագույնը Մադրիդում: Հունտելաարը բարձրահասակ ու այդ հասակի համար զարմանալի տեխնիկապես ուժեղ երիտասարդ է, իսկ Բենզեմային, որ ճիշտն ասեմ, շատ առիթներ չեմ ունեցել հետեւելու, բայց ինչքան, որ տեղյակ եմ լավ ֆուտբոլիստ է: Նորից լավ ձեռքբերում կլիներ, բայց եթե ես ընտրություն կատարեի, անպայման այդ ընտրությունը հոլանդացու օգտին կանեի: 

Նոր կարդացի, որ Կալդերոնը հայտարարել է, որ վան դեր Վաարտի կարող է միակ ձեռք բերումը լինի այս մինչմրցաշրջանային փուլի ընթացքում: Էլի վատ չի :Smile:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Ի՞սկ ինչ վատ բան կա, երբ ավելի թանձր է դառնում նարնջագույնը Մադրիդում: Հունտելաարը բարձրահասակ ու այդ հասակի համար զարմանալի տեխնիկապես ուժեղ երիտասարդ է, իսկ Բենզեմային, որ ճիշտն ասեմ, շատ առիթներ չեմ ունեցել հետեւելու, բայց ինչքան, որ տեղյակ եմ լավ ֆուտբոլիստ է: Նորից լավ ձեռքբերում կլիներ, բայց եթե ես ընտրություն կատարեի, անպայման այդ ընտրությունը հոլանդացու օգտին կանեի:


Շատ լավ ա, որ հոլանդացիները շատանում են, առաջ հենց դրանից էլ նեղվում էի, որ ոչ մի հոլանդացի չկա: Ես ինչ սկսել եմ ֆուտբոլ նայել, Հոլանդիայի հավաքականի ու Ռեալի բալետչիկ եմ: Հիմա ես երկու թիմերը ոնց որ մեկ լինեն, ավելի լավ: Ինչ վերաբերու ա Ռոբինիոյին, ապա Ռեալը իրան ամեն գնով պիտի պահի, ինքը Մարադանոյի կամ Գարինչայի պես ֆուտբոլիստ ա դառնալու: Ու մեկ էլ մի բան. եթե մարդը պաշտօանում ա իր շահերը, էտ չի նշանակում, թե ինքը գոռոզացել ա: Մենք ոչ մեկս էլ հաստատ չգիտենք, թե իրենց ներքին կուխնյայում ինչ ա կատարվու, ուստի իրան պիտի նայենք որպես ֆուտբոլիստի ու պիտի գնահատենք խաղի որակով:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Ես ինչ սկսել եմ ֆուտբոլ նայել, Հոլանդիայի հավաքականի ու Ռեալի բալետչիկ եմ:


Փաստորեն մեր շարքերը ստվարանումա  :Ok: 
բարի գալուստ :Wink:  Իսկ ինձ թվաց ,թե  դու Չելսիի բալեշիկ ես :Think:

----------


## Ambrosine

Ռոբինյոյին էս ինչքան չեք սիրում? :Shok: 
կարևորը լավ խաղում ա, գոլը խփում ա, իսկ թիմի բարոյահոգեբանական մթնոլորտը նորմալ վիճակում ա
Xxxx ջան, Վիլյայի գալուց չենք վախենում, ուղղակի ինքը հիմա ավելորդ ա :Wink:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

Վոտս խերով լինի ձեր շարքերը!!!
Չէ ախպեր, հալալ-զուլալ Ռեալի բալետչիկ եմ ու գիտե՞ս ոնց. ասենք եթե  մի խաղ լավ չեն խաղում մի շաբաթ մտածում եմ, թե խի տենց եղավ, ոնց անեն, որ  լավ լինի, ու ընդհանրապես Ռեալի խաղի վախտ մեր սաղ շենքը իմ ձենից չի կարում քնի: Կարճ ասած՝ շատ եմ սիրում էդ թիմին:

----------


## Amourchik

> Ռոբինյոյին էս ինչքան չեք սիրում?
> \Xxxx ջան, Վիլյայի գալուց չենք վախենում, ուղղակի ինքը հիմա ավելորդ ա


ճիշտն ասած այո չեմ սիրում էնել ոնց:Ինչ մեղքս թաքցնեմ ես բացի ֆուտբոլից մարդկային հատկանիշների վրա էլ եմ ուշադրություն դարձնում ու ֆուտբոլիստներից բացի գոլ խփելուց իրենց թիմին հավատարմություն եմ պահանջում ի դեպ դա միայն Ռոբինիոյին չի վերաբերվում, այլ բոլորին :Cool: Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվումա Վիլյային, ապա նրա նման գոլահարի գալը կարծում եմ երբեք չի խանգարի ու ավելորդ լինի:Սա իմ անհատական կարծիքն է: :Wink:

----------


## Սամվել

*Մոդերատորական։ Քննարկում ենք ֆուտբոլը*

----------


## Morpheus_NS

Կարող ա ֆուտբոլը չէ՞ինք քննարկում: Կամ ո՞վ ասեց, որ մենակ պիտի քննարկենք, Ռեալի երկրպագուների սայթ չի, մենք էլ երկրպագում ենք: Ով ինչ հասցնում ջնջում ա: Դաշտում չեք կարում պայքարել, ստեղ եք նման ձեւով ինչ-որ բան ուզում անել: Որ ասում եմ խնդալու ա:

----------


## Սամվել

> Կարող ա ֆուտբոլը չէ՞ինք քննարկում: Կամ ո՞վ ասեց, որ մենակ պիտի քննարկենք, Ռեալի երկրպագուների սայթ չի, մենք էլ երկրպագում ենք: Ով ինչ հասցնում ջնջում ա: Դաշտում չեք կարում պայքարել, ստեղ եք նման ձեւով ինչ-որ բան ուզում անել: Որ ասում եմ խնդալու ա:


Հարգելիս  :Smile:  

Նախ սկսեմ նարնից որ դաշտում պայքարողը ես չեմ.. ու չեմ կարծում որ դու ես.. ընենց որ թեթև տար  :Wink:  /Չնայած կարողա Ռաուլը հայերենա սովորել ու ակումբում գրանցվելա հատուկ Աստղի պատվերով/ Բայց սա անհավանական տարբերակ է ինչևէ..

Չեմ կարծում որ անկապ Մենք լավն են.. Չէ մենք ենք լավը գզվռտոցը ֆուտբոլի հետ ինչոր նորմալ եզրեր ունի...

Թեման ինչպես տեսնում եք գտնվում է *ՍՊՈՐՏ* բաժնում ...

Ոչ թե Բանգլադեշի շուկայում...

Խնդրում և պահանջում եմ այսուտեև զերծ մնալ նմանատիպ անիմաստ բանավեճերից քանի որ հաստատ վերջնական արդյունքում ամեն ինչ մենք չենք որոշելու ու ավելի լավ է իրար միս չկրծենք անկապ տեղը... 

*Մոդրեատորական։ Սրանից հեո նմանատիպ անիմաստ բանավեճերը ջնջվելու են*

----------


## REAL_ist

հազիվ Ռոնալդույի գալ չգալը պարզվեց, հայտարարելա որ մնումա Մանչեստրում չնայած Ռեալ գալու ցանկությունը դեռ կա
պրծանք ես գյադուց…

----------


## Amourchik

Շատ ափսոս որ Ռոնալդուն այս տարի չեկավ, բայց ոչինչ ամեն ինչ դեռ առջևումա սպասում ենք նրան կամ ձմեռային տրանսֆերին կամ հաջորդ տարի միևնույննա կգա :Tongue:

----------


## PygmaliOn

Սանտա Ֆե 1 : 2 Ռեալ Մադրիդ
Մանուել Լուիս   47'
Վան դեր Վարտ 74' :Smile: 
Պեպե                     77'
Սալգադո            20'  կարմիր քարտ

----------


## Davo'o

> Սանտա Ֆե 1 : 2 Ռեալ Մադրիդ
> Մանուել Լուիս   47'
> Վան դեր Վարտ 74'
> Պեպե                     77'
> Սալգադո            20'  կարմիր քարտ


Հիանալի մեկնարկ ՎդՎ ի կողմից, հուսով եմ այդպես էլ կշարունակի:  :Smile:

----------


## Սերխիո

Հոյլանդս գրոհում է Կատալոնիայի վրա …

----------


## Yellow Raven

Ժամանակին հակառակ պատկերն էր՝ հոյլանդական Կատալոնիան էր գրոհում Մադրիդ վրա :Smile: 
Ժամանակները փոխվեցին :Sad:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Ժամանակին հակառակ պատկերն էր՝ հոյլանդական Կատալոնիան էր գրոհում Մադրիդ վրա
> Ժամանակները փոխվեցին


Բայց նկատիր , որ այդքան էլ արդյունվետ չէն ձերոց գրոհները, ինչքան մերոնք :Wink: 
մերոնք սաղ հարձակվող են ձերոնք պաշտպաննեոր ու կիսապաշտպաններ , բացի Օվերմարսից ու Կլյուվերտից

----------


## Սերխիո

Շտապ 

Էսօր Ռեալի խաղը նայող կա՞ , վիվառոյում նայենք 

ժամը ՝23 անց 30

----------


## REAL_ist

տաքություն չունենաի նաղդ գալացող էի :Sad:  կարևորը սուպերգավաթը բաց չթողենք :Ok:

----------


## Barça

խաղը Al Jazeera Sport +1-ը ցույցա տալու, եթե հնարավորություն կա կարաք նայեք

----------


## Սերխիո

խնդրում  եմ էսօրվանից հայտեր ներկայացնել և լուրջ վերաբերվել Սուպերգավաթի խաղը միասին ըմբուշխնելու առաջարկին…

----------


## REAL_ist

+
գիշերը մեկինա

----------


## Սերխիո

Ժուլիո Ցեզար Բապտիստա պաշտոնապես վաճառվեց Ռոմային…

----------


## Davo'o

+1, Hala Madrid!

----------


## Սերխիո

տղեք , խաղը 1-ին ա, հիմա տեղ չարել կլինի՞ ,որ մինչև 3-ը մեզ հանդուրժեն

----------


## Amourchik

Ռեալը պարտվելա 3-2 Վալենսիային առաջին խաղում ու հուսանք որ գոնե Սանտիագո Բեռանաբեույում կհաղթենք մինիմում 1-0 :Sad: Մեկ էլ կուզենայի հատկապես Ռոբինիոյի «սիրահարներին» ասեի որ հենց մեծամասնությունը իրա պատճառովա խաղը այդպես վատ ավարտ ունեցել ակնհայտա որ ինքը ամեն ինչ անումա որ Ռեալին վատ լինի տեսնես երբ կգնա անհամբեր դրան եմ սպասում նույնիսկ եթե ինքը սկսի գոլ խփել ես իրան էս ամեն ինչի համար չեմ ների աչքիցս շատա ընկել ու մեկել մի բան էս ինչի՞ա մեր մեկնարկային կազմը էսքան թույլ :Think:

----------


## Սամվել

> Ռեալը պարտվելա 3-2 Վալենսիային առաջին խաղում ու հուսանք որ գոնե Սանտիագո Բեռանաբեույում կհաղթենք մինիմում 1-0Մեկ էլ կուզենայի հատկապես Ռոբինիոյի «սիրահարներին» ասեի որ հենց մեծամասնությունը իրա պատճառովա խաղը այդպես վատ ավարտ ունեցել ակնհայտա որ ինքը ամեն ինչ անումա որ Ռեալին վատ լինի տեսնես երբ կգնա անհամբեր դրան եմ սպասում նույնիսկ եթե ինքը սկսի գոլ խփել ես իրան էս ամեն ինչի համար չեմ ների աչքիցս շատա ընկել ու մեկել մի բան էս ինչի՞ա մեր մեկնարկային կազմը էսքան թույլ


Մեսթայիայում 3-2 կարգին արդյունքա  :Wink:

----------


## REAL_ist

հաշվի առնելով որ պաշտպանությունում մենակ Հայնցեն էր քիչ թե շատ ասնավնոյից պարզ էր որ փալասա լինելու պաշտպանությունը, Կասիլյասը չլներ մի երկու հատել հեչից կուտեին, Սամոյի հետ համաձայնեմ տիտղոսը նվաճելու համար վատ արդյունք չի հաստատ, մանավանդ որ եկող խաղին Ռամոսը պետքա որ խաղա ու ամենակարևորը էն Խավի Գարսիային ռադ կանեն  :Bad:

----------


## Davo'o

Այն բանից հետո, երբ Ռոբինյոն նորից հայտարարեց, որ ցանկանում է տեղափոխվել «Չելսի», «Ռեալ Մադրիդ»-ի ղեկավարությունը պաշտոնապես հայտարարեց, որ չի կարող բռնանալ իր ֆուտբոլիստի ցանկությանը եւ պատրաստ է միակողմանիորեն խզել նրա հետ պայմանագիրը: 
Բարի ճանապարհ եւ հաջողություն քեզ Ռոբինյո, մենք հասցրել էինք սիրել քեզ:   :Bye:

----------


## Սամվել

> Այն բանից հետո, երբ Ռոբինյոն նորից հայտարարեց, որ ցանկանում է տեղափոխվել «Չելսի», «Ռեալ Մադրիդ»-ի ղեկավարությունը պաշտոնապես հայտարարեց, որ չի կարող բռնանալ իր ֆուտբոլիստի ցանկությանը եւ պատրաստ է միակողմանիորեն խզել նրա հետ պայմանագիրը: 
> Բարի ճանապարհ եւ հաջողություն քեզ Ռոբինյո, մենք հասցրել էինք սիրել քեզ:


Ճիշտ որոշում էր  :Cool:

----------


## Davo'o

> Ճիշտ որոշում էր


Թող «Մանչեսթերի» ղեկավարությունը օրինակ վերցնի:

----------


## REAL_ist

ըհը դե հիմա եթե Ռոբինյոն ուզումա թո եթա, բայց Կալդեռոնը ասելա որ չի ծախելու Չելսիին, տակ շտո պայմանագիրը միակողմանի դադարացնելու համար լավ հավեսով թիվ պտի տա, պայմանագրում 100 միլյոնից շատա գրած, չի ուզում Ռեալում խաղա չի խաղա :LOL: թո եթա տունը լռվի
անշնորհակալ լակոտ դուս եկավ :Bad: 

բայց Շուստեռը սուպերգավաթին հայտավորելա Ռոբինյոյին ու հլը մի բանել ասելա որ Ռոբինյոն մնալուա :Shok: 

ես էլ Կալդեռոնի հարցազրույցը՝ http://blancos.info/forum/showthread.php?t=327

----------


## Սերխիո

մեզ պետք չեն ,առանց զղջալու կարելի  է հրաժարվել թիմիդ 70 տոկոսից ,եթե նման մոտեցում ունեն ակումբին …

----------


## Սերխիո

գոլ կերանք  :Sad: 

39' Real Madrid [0 - 1] Valencia 

33' [0 - 1]  D.J. Silva

40'  կարմիր քարտ ստացավ Վան դեր Վարտը  :Sad:

----------


## Սերխիո

*ՌՎՆ* ծանր հրետանու միջոցով հավասարեցրինք , բյաց մի հոգի պակաս ենք…

----------


## Legolas

էս ինչա կատարվում՞՞  Ռեալ ը 9 հոգով ա գոլեր խփում՞

4  րդ գոլը :Smile: 

Ավելացվել է 4 րոպե անց
4:2!!!

----------


## Սերխիո

ահա և աշխարհի լավագույն ակումբի երկրպագուն ձեզ է ներկայացնում մի խաղի հաշվետվությնու ,որ դիտելու համար կարելի էր 5 տարի կյանքով փոխհատուցել

Ռեալը ուներ կարմիր քարտ և պարտվում էր 0-1 , հետ 1-1 դարձրեց , հետո հեռացվեց նաև ՌՎՆ-ն , բայց 2 հոգի պակաս լինելով խփեց 3 գնդակ / Ռամոս+ Դե լա Ռեդ 2 գոլ / Հետո Մորիենտեսը դարձրեց 4-2…

Ռեալը Իսպանիայի Սուպերգավաթակիր… :Yahoo:   ( Թմբուկի հաղթական զարկ )


Հ.Գ.

Բռնվեք գալիս ենք ...

----------


## REAL_ist

այ խաղեմ ասեեեե :Hands Up: 
9 հոգով 3 հատ գոլ :Yahoo:  Ռոբբենը իսպալնյատ էր անում, 1-1ի վախտ ասի էսա Ռամոսը գոլա խփելու ուգլավոյից 3 րոպեյից խփեց :Cool: 
տենաս ռոբինյոյին էլ են մեդալ տվե :Bad:

----------


## Davo'o

Լավ հաղթանակ էր: Դզեց: Ֆանտաստիկ գոլեր, մրցակցի հավ բռնող դարպասապահ, քացի տվող հոլանդացիներ, նոստրադամուսյան փոփոխություններ: Չէէէ, մրցակիցներ, այս տարի չեք հասնի Մադրիդին, բռվնեք գալիս ենք: Թմբուկի հաղթական զարկ:  :Tongue:

----------


## REAL_ist

կապված Ռոբինյոյին ռադ անելու հետ իսպանական թերթերը խոսում են հիմնականում 2 զույգի մասին որ կարան գան, Մարկան գրումա որ Վիլյան ու Կասոռլան են գալու, ԱՍ–ը գրումա որ Հունտելառը ու Կապելնեն գալու
երկրորդը լռիվ անիմաստ ձեռքբերումներ են, Հունտելառը խոտա, ետի իսպանիայում եթքան գոլ խփող չի, Կապելե ինչեն անում չգիտեմ, նենցել սաղ ձախլիկ են, ինչ մնումա Վիլյա Կասոռլա զույգին իմ կարծիքով իդեալական համալրում կլնի, Կասոռլան իսկական Սոլարիի կարգի կլնի, երբ պետք գա զամեն կմտնի, գումարած դրան դիֆիցիդ աջ եզրայինի դիրքում կարա խաղա, իսկ Վիլյայի մասին խոսելը ավելորդա, իրա կարգի խաղացող թմում պարտադիրա եթե ուզում են ՉԼ տանեն, մանավանդ ՌՎՆ ու Ռաուլը սաղ սեզոն չեն կարա նույն կարգի խաղան մեծեն, Իգուաինը միակ հույսը կլինի եթե հանկարծ տռավմա ստացան, Սավիոլայի վրա հույս դնելը սուտա, տակ շտո միանշանակ Վիլյան թույն ուժեղացում կլնի, ինքնել չգա գոնե Բենզեմա առնեն, ինչի հույսը ունեմ Միյատովիչը անակնկալներ սիրումա անի թերթերին որ վերջում էշի տեղ դնի, տենանք մնաց 5 օր…

----------


## Սերխիո

> կապված Ռոբինյոյին ռադ անելու հետ իսպանական թերթերը խոսում են հիմնականում 2 զույգի մասին որ կարան գան, Մարկան գրումա որ Վիլյան ու Կասոռլան են գալու, ԱՍ–ը գրումա որ Հունտելառը ու Կապելնեն գալու
> երկրորդը լռիվ անիմաստ ձեռքբերումներ են, Հունտելառը խոտա, ետի իսպանիայում եթքան գոլ խփող չի, Կապելե ինչեն անում չգիտեմ, նենցել սաղ ձախլիկ են, ինչ մնումա Վիլյա Կասոռլա զույգին իմ կարծիքով իդեալական համալրում կլնի, Կասոռլան իսկական Սոլարիի կարգի կլնի, երբ պետք գա զամեն կմտնի, գումարած դրան դիֆիցիդ աջ եզրայինի դիրքում կարա խաղա, իսկ Վիլյայի մասին խոսելը ավելորդա, իրա կարգի խաղացող թմում պարտադիրա եթե ուզում են ՉԼ տանեն, մանավանդ ՌՎՆ ու Ռաուլը սաղ սեզոն չեն կարա նույն կարգի խաղան մեծեն, Իգուաինը միակ հույսը կլինի եթե հանկարծ տռավմա ստացան, Սավիոլայի վրա հույս դնելը սուտա, տակ շտո միանշանակ Վիլյան թույն ուժեղացում կլնի, ինքնել չգա գոնե Բենզեմա առնեն, ինչի հույսը ունեմ Միյատովիչը անակնկալներ սիրումա անի թերթերին որ վերջում էշի տեղ դնի, տենանք մնաց 5 օր…



Վահան ջան, իսկ ես Կասոռլայի դեմ  բան չունեմ , բայց Վիլյան են չի մի քիչ , ետ ժամանակ ունենում ենք 5  կենտրոնական , իսկ դիեգո Կապելի պարագայում ,լավ այլընրանքների հնարավորություն ա  ալինում :Hands Up: 


*Կապել-Ռոբբեն
Ռոբեն-Իգուայն
Կապել-Իգուայն՝* համապատասխանաբար եզրերի մասին էր խոսքը

----------


## REAL_ist

Կասոռլայի դեմ եսել բան չունեմ)
Կապելին աջից խաղալուց չեմ տեսե, դժվարել գլուխ հանի, մի ոտանի խաղացողա, աջլիկա մեզ պետք, Կապելը տոշնի Դռենտեի կարգի խաղցողա, իսկ Կասոռլան սաղ տեղերը կարա խաղա,
5 կետնրոնականը չհասկացա ոնցես ստացել :Think:  հիմա թմում Ռաուլնա, ՌՎՆ–ն, Իգուաինը մեկել Սավիոլան, Սավիոլային պարզա կծախեն նոր հարձակվող առնելու դեպքում, ճիշտել կանեն

----------


## Սերխիո

Դե ես էլ հաշվում եմ սենց ՝ Ռաուլ, ՌՎՆ ,Վիլյա, Իգուայն ,քանի որ փոխարինողն ա հիմնականում Ռաուլի , մեկել Սավիոլան , որին ծախելու համար ուշ ա,գոնե մինչև հիմա սլուխներ կլինեին , հնարավոր ա բայց ձմեռը ծախեն…

----------


## REAL_ist

չե դե բնականա հարձակվող առնեն Սավիոլային ծախելու են, Նյուքասլն էր հետաքրքրվում

----------


## Սերխիո

Ցնծացե՛ք, մադրիդիստներ , փրկվե՛ք, հակառակորդներ … 
Թեև վերջի երկու տարիների լավագույնն ենք եղել Իսպանիայում ,բայց արդեն ժամանակն է ծնկի բերել Հին մայրցամաքը ,երբենի իր հզորությամբ ներկայանում է մադրիդյան հրաբուխը…

_Սանտյագո Բեռնաբեուի_ անվան գավաթի խաղարկություն

*Ռեալ Մադրիդ-Սպորթինգ*  ( Լիսաբոն )

15' [1 - 0] G. Higuain    

18' [2 - 0] A. Robben    

23' [3 - 0] G. Higuain    

30' [3 - 1]  M. Izmailov   

39' [4 - 1] Raul (pen.)    

42' [5 - 1] R.v.d. Vaart  


ես սա դեռ առաջին խաղակեսի ընթացքում…

----------


## Ambrosine

դե ինչ? Բարսան կրվեց :Hands Up:

----------


## Սերխիո

Աստղ ջան , բա մեզ պետք ա՞ տրամաբանական  երևույթների վրա ուրախանալ

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Էլ մի ասա Պետրոս ջան  :Wink:

----------


## Սամվել

> դե ինչ? Բարսան կրվեց


Դու ասա վերջը լավը լինի  :Wink: 

Դեպորտիվո – Ռեալ Մադրիդ 2-1  :Blush: 

Այ սենցա ուրիշին չարախնդողների վերջը  :Hands Up:  :Ok:  :Cool:

----------


## GevSky

Ասեմ որ ի տարբերություն Բարսայի Ռեալը ավելի անկազմակերպ էր, արագության վրա մի քանի բան արեց.... բայց տենց երկար չես գնա.... Իսկ Բարսի խաղը ուղղակի չստացվեց.. տենց մեկ մեկ լինումա.. ու շատ վախտ էտ մեկ-մեկը սկզբումա լինում :Wink:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Ասեմ որ ի տարբերություն Բարսայի Ռեալը ավելի անկազմակերպ էր, արագության վրա մի քանի բան արեց.... բայց տենց երկար չես գնա.... Իսկ Բարսի խաղը ուղղակի չստացվեց.. տենց մեկ մեկ լինումա.. ու շատ վախտ էտ մեկ-մեկը սկզբումա լինում


Վաբշե տը, որ խաղը սկսում ա չստացվել, էդ կարող ա երկար տեւի: Հիշում եմ՝ մինչեւ մի ժամանակ մինչեւ Դավիդսի գալը Բարսի խաղը երկար ժամանակ «չէր ստացվում» :Smile:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Ասեմ որ ի տարբերություն Բարսայի Ռեալը ավելի անկազմակերպ էր, արագության վրա մի քանի բան արեց.... բայց տենց երկար չես գնա.... Իսկ Բարսի խաղը ուղղակի չստացվեց.. տենց մեկ մեկ լինումա.. ու շատ վախտ էտ մեկ-մեկը սկզբումա լինում


նախ հիշի Ռեալը ում հետ էր խաղում ՝ ամենադժվար դաշտը Ռեալի համար  ամբողջ Իսպանիայում , իսկ Բարսան խաղում էր լակոտ-լուկուտ նումասիայի դեմ , հիմա տեղինա՞ համեմատելը :Think: 

Իսկ խաղից գոհ եմ , մանավանդ մի քանի ֆուտբոլիստների խաղից ,ու հաշվի առնելով ,որ պակասում էր մի ամբողջ կազմ ՝Սնեյդերի , ՎԴՎ-ի , Ռոբինյոի ու Սավիոլայի նման , ուրեմն ամեն ինչ նորմալ ա …

Հ.Գ.
Բա արժի տրամաբանական  երևույթների համար մտահոգվել :Cool:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Աստղ ջան , բա մեզ պետք ա՞ տրամաբանական  երևույթների վրա ուրախանալ


ես ուղղակի փաստեցի իրողությունը :Wink:  :LOL: 



> Դու ասա վերջը լավը լինի 
> 
> Դեպորտիվո – Ռեալ Մադրիդ 2-1 
> 
> Այ սենցա ուրիշին չարախնդողների վերջը


ու ի?նչ էդ ամոթխած սմայլիկը դնելու կարիքը կար: Պարտվել Դեպորտիվոյին այդքան անպատիվ չէ, որքան Նումանսիային, որին երևի մեր Փյունիկը կկրի

----------


## Սամվել

> ու ի?նչ էդ ամոթխած սմայլիկը դնելու կարիքը կար: Պարտվել Դեպորտիվոյին այդքան անպատիվ չէ, որքան Նումանսիային, որին երևի մեր Փյունիկը կկրի


Աստղ ջան հիմա Ռեալը ունի 0 Բարրսան ունի 0... 

Իսկ մնացածը ժամանակը ցույց կտա  :Wink:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Աստղ ջան հիմա Ռեալը ունի 0 Բարրսան ունի 0... 
> 
> Իսկ մնացածը ժամանակը ցույց կտա


ախր մնացածը բոլորս էլ գիտենք :Wink:

----------


## Սամվել

> ախր մնացածը բոլորս էլ գիտենք


Ես ապագան չեմ տեսնում.. Դու տեսնու՞մ ես  :Shok:

----------


## Աբելյան

էլի անակնկալ չեղավ

----------


## Barça

Ռոբինյոն 42 մլն եվրոյով տեղափոխվեց Մանչեստեր Սիթի(մանրամասն նայեք ստեղ)

----------


## REAL_ist

> Ռոբինյոն 42 մլն եվրոյով տեղափոխվեց Մանչեստեր Սիթի(մանրամասն նայեք ստեղ)


մենակ մի բառա մնում ասել՝ ՈՉԽԱՐ

----------


## Սերխիո

Լավն ա էլի մեր Կալդերոնը , հիմա համ իրա ուզած փողը առավ , համել ուղարկեց գրողի  ծոցը ՝դառնալու աշախրհի լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստ  :Jpit: 

Բայց մերոնք խի՞ մարդ չառան , գոնե  մի հոգի պետք  կգար, չյանած ձմեռը կբերեն մեկին երևի…

----------


## Davo'o

Մի կողմից ուրախ եմ, որ այլեւս մեր թիմում չկա մեկը, ում նկատմամբ անձնական հակակրանք ունեմ, մյուս կողմից հասկանում եմ, որ աջ կիսապաշտպանի հաստիքը «Ռեալում» ազատ է մնում: Ռոբբենը կարող է այնտեղ խաղալ, բայց դե գիտենք, որ դա նրա համար ամենահարմար դիրքը չէ:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ես ապագան չեմ տեսնում.. Դու տեսնու՞մ ես


կանխատեսում եմ

----------


## Սամվել

> կանխատեսում եմ


Դե ուրեմն մի ասա "բոլորս էլ գիտենք"..ասա "ես կանխատեսում եմ"  :Wink:

----------


## GevSky

> ես ուղղակի փաստեցի իրողությունը
> 
> 
> ու ի?նչ էդ ամոթխած սմայլիկը դնելու կարիքը կար: Պարտվել Դեպորտիվոյին այդքան անպատիվ չէ, որքան Նումանսիային, որին երևի մեր Փյունիկը կկրի


Աստղ ջան մյուս անգամ իսպանիայի ոչ մի հետնապահի մասին տենց բան չասես...
Քո Փյունկիկը իրա կարգով ոչ մի բանով ոչ Նումանսիայիցա լավ, ոչ Լեվանտեից, և ոչ էլ ասենք Մալագայից, Փյունիկին գցեին Պռեմիերա դոսռոչնի սեգունդա կնկներ :LOL: 

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց
Բայց հետաքրքիր տռասֆերներա անում Սիթին Դոս Սանթոս, Ռոբինյո... ձեռները աչքիս փողա ընկել :Smile:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Աստղ ջան մյուս անգամ իսպանիայի ոչ մի հետնապահի մասին տենց բան չասես...
> Քո Փյունկիկը իրա կարգով ոչ մի բանով ոչ Նումանսիայիցա լավ, ոչ Լեվանտեից, և ոչ էլ ասենք Մալագայից, Փյունիկին գցեին Պռեմիերա դոսռոչնի սեգունդա կնկներ
> 
> Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց
> Բայց հետաքրքիր տռասֆերներա անում Սիթին Դոս Սանթոս, Ռոբինյո... ձեռները աչքիս փողա ընկել


Դոս Սանթսը Տոտենհեմա, ոչ թե Սիթի

----------


## Ambrosine

> Աստղ ջան մյուս անգամ իսպանիայի ոչ մի հետնապահի մասին տենց բան չասես...
> Քո Փյունկիկը իրա կարգով ոչ մի բանով ոչ Նումանսիայիցա լավ, ոչ Լեվանտեից, և ոչ էլ ասենք Մալագայից, Փյունիկին գցեին Պռեմիերա դոսռոչնի սեգունդա կնկներ


բայց ինչի ես սենց վստահ? մեր Փյունիկին մի աչքով ես նայում?
մեր թիմը ամեն մեղմ ասած ողբերգական իրադրության մեջ էլ առասպելական փյունիկ թռչունի նման հառնում է մոխիրներից և իր սպորտային արժեքներով իսկ մնում հավերժի ճամփորդ... :Blush:  :LOL:

----------


## Սերխիո

Էսօր վստահեցնում եմ , հրաշալի , դիտարժան հաղթանակ ենք տեսնելու Հզորագույնի կատարմամբ , բաց մի թողեք ՝15 րոպեից է

----------


## Մարկիզ

1 հատ կերան արդեն… :Jpit: 

Ավելացվել է 4 րոպե անց
Ափսոս, էլի բախտները բերեց:

Ավելացվել է 9 րոպե անց
Գոոոոոոո~լ :Clapping:  :Dance: 
1-2 :Jpit:

----------


## Mitre

Ռեալը խփեց իր 5000-րդ գնդակը ու քիչ հետո էլի գնդակ թողեց  1 : 2

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> 1 հատ կերան արդեն…
> 
> Ավելացվել է 4 րոպե անց
> Ափսոս, էլի բախտները բերեց:
> 
> Ավելացվել է 9 րոպե անց
> Գոոոոոոո~լ
> 1-2


Դու Նումանսիաի հի՞ն բալեյշիկ ես:

2 : 2

----------


## Մարկիզ

Թու հա:
2-2

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց



> Ռեալը խփեց իր 5000-րդ գնդակը ու քիչ հետո էլի գնդակ թողեց  1 : 2
> 
> Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
> 
> 
> Դու Նումանսիաի հի՞ն բալեյշիկ ես:
> 
> 2 : 2


Չէ, Բարսայի :Smile:

----------


## Mitre

3 ; 2  դառավ

----------


## Մարկիզ

Լավ էլի…
3–2

Ավելացվել է 6 րոպե անց
Թուու~...
4:2

----------


## Mitre

> Լավ էլի…
> 3–2


Իզվինի դրուգ 4 : 2

----------


## Monk

Գործի տեղն եմ, խաղը չեմ նայում :Sad:  Ով է 4:2? Այսինքն Ռեալն է 4 հատ խփել? :Blush:

----------


## Egern.net

Սուրեն Բաղդասարյանի հեղինակավոր կարծիքով` Նումանսիան այլևս չի դիմանում Ռեալի ճնշմանը....

Էսօր կաշխատեմ չքնեմ, Յուվեիս խաղն էլ նայեմ: Հետաքրքիր է համեմատել Ռեալի ու Յուվեի վիճակները ՉԼի 1ին տուրից առաջ

----------


## REAL_ist

իրանք խփումեն ինչքան կարան, մենք ինչքան կուզենք  :Cool:

----------


## Amourchik

> իրանք խփումեն ինչքան կարան, մենք ինչքան կուզենք


Բաաա :Tongue: Նենց որ շատ մի ուրախացեք Ռեալի թշնամիներ :Cool: Համ էլ շատ գեղեցիկ խաղ խաղացին մերոնք:Անձամբ ինձ շատ դուր եկավ շատ դինամիկ գեղեցիկ պասերով ու նման լիքը բաներով հագեցած խաղ էր:Մի խոսքով այդես էլ շարունակիր Ռեալս :Wink: Մեկ էլ մի բան-ով կասի Ռեալը առաջին խաղը ՉԼ-ում ում հետ ա խաղալու, մեկ էլ ցուց տալու են թե ոչ

----------


## Yellow Raven

Խաղը չեմ նայել, բայց հաշվից ելնելով Ռեալը պաշտպանությունում խնդիրներ ունի

----------


## Amourchik

> Խաղը չեմ նայել, բայց հաշվից ելնելով Ռեալը պաշտպանությունում խնդիրներ ունի


Դե որովհետև մի քիչ բանի տեղ չէին դնում Նումանսիայի գրոհներին( և իզուր) դրա համար էլ պաշտպանությանը ուշադրություն չէին դարձնում:Համ էլ ամբողջ թիմով գրոհում էին նույնիսկ Պեպն ու Մետսելդեռն էլ էին մասնակցում գրոհներին, դե Ռամոսն էլ չկար սաղ գրոհները աջ եզրով էին կազմակերպում, բայց դե Սալգադոն երեկ արժանապատվորեն փոխարինեց Ռամոսին, ի միջի այլոց Ռամոսը մեր հավաքականի հետ խաղում արդեն իսկ վնասվածքով էր խաղում ինչը անձամբ ես չեմ նկատել ու այդ խաղից հետո լրջացրելա վնասվածքը դրա համար չկար

----------


## REAL_ist

ավելի լավա 4-3 կրենք, քան առանց գոլ բաց թողելու 1-0

----------


## Egern.net

> ավելի լավա 4-3 կրենք, քան առանց գոլ բաց թողելու 1-0


էդ նամյոկ էր ?  :Smile: 

ափսոս Յուվեիս խաղը չեմ նայել... հետաքրքիր էր համեմատել

----------


## Սերխիո

դիտարժան խաղը ստացվեց ,ոնց որ խոսք էի տվել ,այլ կերպ հնարավոր էլ չէր …
բայց պետք  ա ասեմ ,որ մեր դարպասապահը գոռոզացել ա, արդեն ոսկե գնդակի դափնեկիր ա իրան զգում ,այնինչ բանջարաբոստանային կուլտուրա  ա …
եթե սենց շարունակի , հազիվ ՉԼ-ի գոտի կմտնենք …

----------


## Amourchik

Ռեալին այսօր հաջողություն եմ մաղթում Ռասինգի հետ մրցավեճում և թող մեր սիրած ֆուտբոլիստները մեզ ուրախացնեն իրենց խփած գոլերով:Սպասում եմ դիտարժան և գոլառատ ֆուտբոլ Ռեալի կատարմամբ :Smile:

----------


## Սերխիո

1-2 , հազիվ կրե:լու ենք, բայց դե չեղած տեղից լավ ա

----------


## Amourchik

> 1-2 , հազիվ կրե:լու ենք, բայց դե չեղած տեղից լավ ա


Ցանկանալուց շատ ցակացի էլի :Wink:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

2:0
Բռնվեք Ռեալը գազ ա տալիս:

----------


## Amourchik

Շնորհավորում եմ Ռեալի հաղթանակի կապակցությամբ: :Wink: Այ այսպես Ռեալ ջան այսպես շարունակիր :Wink:

----------


## Ambrosine

Շնորհավոր :Hands Up: 
էսօր ինչ թեմա մտա, <<շնորհավոր>> գրեցի :LOL:

----------


## Brigada

միանում եմ շնորհավորանքներին

----------


## Ռեդ

> Շնորհավոր
> էսօր ինչ թեմա մտա, <<շնորհավոր>> գրեցի


Շնորհավոր  :Smile:  Ռեալ ինչպես միշտ  :Good:

----------


## REAL_ist

Ռեալ–Սպորտինգ 7-1
 :Yahoo:

----------


## Հենո

Յուվենտուսին , որ սատկցնեն տղեքը կդզիիիիի :Yahoo: 
ՇՆՈՐՀԱՎՈՐ

----------


## Ambrosine

Շնորհավոր :Hands Up: 
այ սեեեեենց

----------


## Morpheus_NS

Որ ասում եմ բռնվեք............
Բարսային ցույց տվեցինք, որ եթե ինքը  6:1 կրում եւ առաջին խաղակեսին քիչ թե շատ դիմադրության հանդիպում, ապա մենք խաղում ենք ոնց ուզում ենք, խփում ենք ավելի շատ, քան Բարսան ու մրցակցի հանդեպ մեծահոգություն ենք ցուցաբերում՝ վերջին 25 րոպեն նրան նվիրելով:
Գա՛զ տուր, Ռեալ....

----------


## Amourchik

խաղը չեմ նայել :Sad: Բայց հենց իմացա ծիծաղացի որովհետև ես ասում էի անհավանական կլինի բայց կուզենայի 7-1 հաղթենք ու հետո որ իմացա ասեցի այ դե թող բարսելոնիստները իմանան որ Ռեալը միշտ էլ առավելություն ա ունենալու անկախ ամեն ինչից ու անկախ հաշվից :Cool: Մի խոսքով շնորհավորում եմ բոլորիս/նկատի ունեմ Ռեալիստներիս/այս հիանալի հաղթանակի կապակցությամբ ու եկենք մաղթենք Ռեալին շարունակել հաջողությունները արդեն չեմպիոնների լիգայում:Իմ ամենացանկալի հաղթանակը կլինի Զենիթի նկատմամբ տարված հաղթանակը:Ռաուլի երկրպագուներին էլ ուզում եմ ասել, որ երբեք չհուսահատվեն Ռաուլը Ռաուլ չէր լինի եթե բոլոր քննադատների բերանը չփակեր հիանալի երկու գոլ խփեց ու գոլային փոխանցում կատարեց մի խոսքով HALA REAL/RAUL/MADRID!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Սերխիո

Ամենալավ պահը գիտեք որն է՞ր  , որ Մամադուն ու մնացածը ուրախանում էին ոչ թե վեցերորդ կամ յոթերորդ գոլրի համար, այլ իրենց ընկերոջ համար  ,ավագի համար …

----------


## Ambrosine

> խաղը չեմ նայելԲայց հենց իմացա ծիծաղացի որովհետև ես ասում էի անհավանական կլինի բայց կուզենայի 7-1 հաղթենք ու հետո որ իմացա ասեցի այ դե թող բարսելոնիստները իմանան որ Ռեալը միշտ էլ առավելություն ա ունենալու անկախ ամեն ինչից ու անկախ հաշվիցՄի խոսքով շնորհավորում եմ բոլորիս/նկատի ունեմ Ռեալիստներիս/այս հիանալի հաղթանակի կապակցությամբ ու եկենք մաղթենք Ռեալին շարունակել հաջողությունները արդեն չեմպիոնների լիգայում:Իմ ամենացանկալի հաղթանակը կլինի Զենիթի նկատմամբ տարված հաղթանակը:Ռաուլի երկրպագուներին էլ ուզում եմ ասել, որ երբեք չհուսահատվեն Ռաուլը Ռաուլ չէր լինի եթե բոլոր քննադատների բերանը չփակեր հիանալի երկու գոլ խփեց ու գոլային փոխանցում կատարեց մի խոսքով HALA REAL/RAUL/MADRID!!!!!!!!!!


ինչ հուսահատվել, ինչ բան? մենք միշտ վստահ ենք մեր Ռաուլի հնարավորությունների վրա :Wink:  ճիշտ ասիր` փակեց բոլոր քննադատների բերանները :Hands Up: 




> Ամենալավ պահը գիտեք որն է՞ր  , որ Մամադուն ու մնացածը ուրախանում էին ոչ թե վեցերորդ կամ յոթերորդ գոլրի համար, այլ իրենց ընկերոջ համար  ,ավագի համար …


 :Smile:

----------


## Amourchik

> Ամենալավ պահը գիտեք որն է՞ր  , որ Մամադուն ու մնացածը ուրախանում էին ոչ թե վեցերորդ կամ յոթերորդ գոլրի համար, այլ իրենց ընկերոջ համար  ,ավագի համար …


Այ հենց դրա համար էլ ափսոսում եմ որ չեմ տեսել խաղը, վերջին 5 տաևվա ընթացքում առաջին անգամ ա որ Ռեալի խաղը հեռարձակվել ա ու չեմ տեսել թե չէ բոլոր խաղերը նայել եմ:Իրոք ուրախացե՞լ են:Եթե այդպեսա ուրեմն սա ևս մեկ անգամ ապացուցումա որ մենք հիանալի թիմ ունենք ոչ միայն խաղադաշտում , այլ նաև խաղադաշտից դուրս :Wink: Ան ձամբ ես հիմկվա դրությամբ չգիտեմ մի թիմ որը այդքան համախմբվածա ոնց որ Ռեալը եթե գիտեք ասեք :Cool:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Այ հենց դրա համար էլ ափսոսում եմ որ չեմ տեսել խաղը, վերջին 5 տաևվա ընթացքում առաջին անգամ ա որ Ռեալի խաղը հեռարձակվել ա ու չեմ տեսել թե չէ բոլոր խաղերը նայել եմ:Իրոք ուրախացե՞լ են:Եթե այդպեսա ուրեմն սա ևս մեկ անգամ ապացուցումա որ մենք հիանալի թիմ ունենք ոչ միայն խաղադաշտում , այլ նաև խաղադաշտից դուրսԱն ձամբ ես հիմկվա դրությամբ չգիտեմ մի թիմ որը այդքան համախմբվածա ոնց որ Ռեալը եթե գիտեք ասեք


ես էլ չեմ դիտել. սեմինարի էի պատրաստվում :Sad:  բայց էդ կարևոր չի. Ռաուլի վերջի գոլը մրցաշրջանի լավագույն գոլը պիտի լինի :Hands Up:  իր ոճով ... :Love: 
մի խոսքով, մեր Ռեալը թիմ ա, ոչ թե Եվրոպայում շրջող ուրվական :Tongue: 
տեսնենք` ՉԼ-ում ինչ ենք անում :Think:

----------


## PetrAni

Նոր մադրիդիստուհի ընդունեք …

----------


## REAL_ist

ընդունեցինք :Love:  
կարանք realmadrid.am ում էլ ընդունենք? :Smile:

----------


## PetrAni

> կարանք realmadrid.am ում էլ ընդունենք?



Նաև......... :Ok:  :Hands Up:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Նոր մադրիդիստուհի ընդունեք …


Բարի գալուստ!!!
Շատանում ենք.... :Ok:

----------


## PetrAni

> Բարի գալուստ!!!
> Շատանում ենք....



Բա ոնց...................... :Hands Up:

----------


## Amourchik

Ուրախ եմ մեր նոր անդամի համար, բայց մեկ ուղղղում անեմ մենք չենք շատանում մենք միշտ էլ շատ ենք եղել :Cool: ու իմ խորին համոզմամբ այդպես էլ կշարունակվի :Wink:

----------


## REAL_ist

Բետիս–Ռեալ 1-2

ոնցա դզում սենց ռաբոչի հաղթանակները :Cool:

----------


## Amourchik

Ինձ արդեն շատա զայրացնում երբ Ռեալի դարպասին նշանակում են գոյություն չունեցող պենալներ ու ամեն կերպ կոտրում են էտ թիմին ու բացարձակ կարմիր քարտի արժանի չէր Մարսելոն: :Angry2: Մեկա ես ասեցի հենց պենալ դրեց, ասեցի էս էն թիմն ա որ   9 հոգով էլ կարա քամի մրցակցին ու տենց էլ եղավ Ռեալին կոտրել հնավոր չի  :Cool: Շնորհավորում եմ բոլորիս :Wink:

----------


## Taurus

Շնորհավորում եմ, լավ էր խաղում Ռեալը, երևի թե Եվրոպայում Չելսիից հետո, ամենաարդյունավետ խաղն ա ցույց տալիս, ուղղակի մի բան կա որ պիտի ասեմ՝ մեկ -մեկ ինձ թվում ա, որ որոշ երկրպագուներ ուրիշ խաղ են նայում, բայց կարծես թե նույն երկու թիմն են խաղացել ու դժվար հասցնեին միաժամանակ երկու խաղ խաղաին :Think:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Ինձ արդեն շատա զայրացնում երբ Ռեալի դարպասին նշանակում են գոյություն չունեցող պենալներ ու ամեն կերպ կոտրում են էտ թիմին ու բացարձակ կարմիր քարտի արժանի չէր Մարսելոն:Մեկա ես ասեցի հենց պենալ դրեց, ասեցի էս էն թիմն ա որ   9 հոգով էլ կարա քամի մրցակցին ու տենց էլ եղավ Ռեալին կոտրել հնավոր չի Շնորհավորում եմ բոլորիս


համաձայն չեմ պենալ կար, երկրորդ դեղիննել արդարացի էր, ընդհանրապես Մարսելոն ես վերջերս բառախլիտա անում

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Ուրախ եմ մեր նոր անդամի համար, բայց մեկ ուղղղում անեմ մենք չենք շատանում մենք միշտ էլ շատ ենք եղելու իմ խորին համոզմամբ այդպես էլ կշարունակվի


Շատ ենք ու ավելի ենք շատանում: Նիստելռոյը ամեն խաղում գոնե մի հատ գոլ խփելը խասյաթ ա սարքել: Բա որ Սնեյդերն եկավ, ի՜նչ ա կատարվելու: ՉԼ-ի գավաթը էս տարի մերն ա:

----------


## Taurus

> Շատ ենք ու ավելի ենք շատանում: Նիստելռոյը ամեն խաղում գոնե մի հատ գոլ խփելը խասյաթ ա սարքել: Բա որ Սնեյդերն եկավ, ի՜նչ ա կատարվելու: ՉԼ-ի գավաթը էս տարի մերն ա:


Սպասի Զենիթ կա դեմը դեռ

----------


## Սերխիո

Ես  իրա Հոյլանդ ցավը տանեմ , մեծ հավակնություններ ունեցող թիմը պետք ա ունենա  Ռուուդի պես տղեք :Hands Up:  :Ok:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Սպասի Զենիթ կա դեմը դեռ


Իրո՞ք մտածում ես, որ Զենիթը մեզ կխանգարի :Shok:

----------


## Davo'o

> Սպասի Զենիթ կա դեմը դեռ


Իրո՞ք մտածում ես, որ որեւե մեկը կարող է մեզ խանգարել :Shok:   :Smile:

----------


## Taurus

> Իրո՞ք մտածում ես, որ Զենիթը մեզ կխանգարի


հա



> Իրո՞ք մտածում ես, որ որեւե մեկը կարող է մեզ խանգարել


հա, Zenit-ը
խոսքը միայ առաջիկա հանդիպման մասին ա (դեռ)

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> հա
> 
> 
> հա, Zenit-ը
> խոսքը միայ առաջիկա հանդիպման մասին ա (դեռ)


Ամենքիչը 3 հատ գնդակ ենք խփելու, կարող ա 1 հատ էլ բաց թողենք:
Յա տակ դումայու!!!

----------


## REAL_ist

դժվարա լինելու ռուսների հետ Ռուսաստանում, ամեն ինչ հնարավորա, բայց հուսանք չեն կրվի տղները հլը մի բանել կուրախացնեն ու կկրեն

----------


## Davo'o

> դժվարա լինելու ռուսների հետ Ռուսաստանում, ամեն ինչ հնարավորա, բայց հուսանք չեն կրվի տղները հլը մի բանել կուրախացնեն ու կկրեն


Եթե այդ երեկո դժվար էլ լինելու է, ապա միայն Եվրոպայի սուպերգավաթակիրների համար:  :Smile:  Մինիմում չորս հատ խփելու ենք :Wink: :

----------


## Սամվել

> Եթե այդ երեկո դժվար էլ լինելու է, ապա միայն Եվրոպայի սուպերգավաթակիրների համար:  Մինիմում չորս հատ խփելու ենք:


Ապեր Մինիմում 10 հատ խփելու եք  :Smile: 

Դե զզվցրիք էլի ձեր մինիմումներով  :Blush:

----------


## Davo'o

> Ապեր Մինիմում 10 հատ խփելու եք 
> 
> Դե զզվցրիք էլի ձեր մինիմումներով


Կզզվես, բա ինչ կանես: Հեշտ չի ամենահզորի հետ քյալլա տալը:  :Smile:

----------


## Սամվել

> Կզզվես, բա ինչ կանես: Հեշտ չի ամենահզորի հետ քյալլա տալը:


Չէ հեշտը չի հարցը.. ուղակի մտնում ես թեմա ոնց որ գուշակությունների կենտրոն լինի

----------


## Davo'o

Հաա, բայց նոր հիշեցի:  «Զենիթին» «Բարսան» նախորդ տուրում չի հոգնեցրել: Աչքիս չորս հատ չխփենք :LOL:  :LOL: : Մոռացել էի  «Ռեալի» այս տարվա հաղթանակների պատճառներից մեկը:  :Smile:  :LOL: 

Բարսելոնի թեմայում միայն տրամաբանական դատողություններ են:  :Smile:

----------


## Սերխիո

գզելու ենք  :Goblin: 

Հ.Գ.
ԼոկոմոտիվԸ  հոգնցրել ա Զենիթին  :Scare:

----------


## Taurus

Ապեր նատուռի (զզվում եմ էս բառից, բայց տեղին ա), գնալու եմ ստավկա անեմ Զենիտի վրա, որ հոգեվոր հաճույքին միանա նաև ֆինանսական բավարարվածությունը:
Realը շանս չունի

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Ապեր նատուռի (զզվում եմ էս բառից, բայց տեղին ա), գնալու եմ ստավկա անեմ Զենիտի վրա, որ հոգեվոր հաճույքին միանա նաև ֆինանսական բավարարվածությունը:
> Realը շանս չունի


Նայի հակառակը չստացվի՝ հոգեւոր ճգնաժամ + ֆինանսական կորուստներ: 
Լավ դե բան չմնաց՝ սպասենք տեսնեսք :Smile:

----------


## Ռեդ

> գզելու ենք 
> 
> Հ.Գ.
> ԼոկոմոտիվԸ  հոգնցրել ա Զենիթին


ՌԵԱԼ՜ ՌԵԱԼ՜  :Yahoo: 
Հենց նոր գոլ խփեց  :Jpit:

----------


## PetrAni

> գզելու ենք


Ջա՜ն, Ռու՜դ ջան!!!!!!!
Հըլը որ գզզզզզզզզզզու՜մ ենք :Goblin:

----------


## Monk

> ՌԵԱԼ՜ ՌԵԱԼ՜ 
> Հենց նոր գոլ խփեց


Ոնց թե, արդեն սկվելա? :Shok:  11 անց կես չի խաղը?

----------


## PetrAni

> Ոնց թե, արդեն սկվելա? 11 անց կես չի խաղը?


84-րդ րոպեն ա :LOL:

----------


## Սամվել

> Ոնց թե, արդեն սկվելա? 11 անց կես չի խաղը?


Ռուսաստանում կայանալիք խաղերը շուտ են սկսվում  :Wink:

----------


## Monk

> 84-րդ րոպեն ա


Այ քեզ բան: Ես էլ գործով եմ ընկել արխային, գիտեմ դեռ ժամանակ կա :Sad:  Մերսի :Smile: 

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> Ռուսաստանում կայանալիք խաղերը շուտ են սկսվում


Հենց հիմա դեմս ծրագիր կա գցած, 23:30 են գրել անկապները :Angry2:  Հաշիվն էլ ասեք, մինչև փալաս-փուլուսս հավաքեմ:

----------


## Ռեդ

> Այ քեզ բան: Ես էլ գործով եմ ընկել արխային, գիտեմ դեռ ժամանակ կա Մերսի
> 
> Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
> 
> Հենց հիմա դեմս ծրագիր կա գցած, 23:30 են գրել անկապները Հաշիվն էլ ասեք, մինչև փալաս-փուլուսս հավաքեմ:


Ռեալը կրեց 1:2  :Smile:

----------


## PetrAni

:Goblin: Zenit St. Petersburg 1 - 2 Real Madrid  :Goblin: 


Սերխիոն ասում ա, որ
Ռեալը մոռթեեեեեեց :Goblin: 

Ինչպես միիիիշտ....... :Drinks:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

Սերխիոն պայծառատես գտնվեց: Շնորհավորում եմ ԱՄԵՆԱԼԱՎ թմի երկրպագուներիս հաղթանակի կապակցությամբ:

----------


## Մարկիզ

Ամո՛թ Ռեալին… խաղը պետք է ավարտվեր 6:2: Անարդար էր… :Sad:

----------


## REAL_ist

լավա, Պիտերից աչոկ տանելը հեշտ բան չի, ենել 3 :Smile: 
աբրին :Clapping:

----------


## Amaru

շնորհավո՜ր  :Clapping:

----------


## REAL_ist

Բատեն Յուվեյա ճղում :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Ֆուտբոլասեր

> Ամո՛թ Ռեալին… խաղը պետք է ավարտվեր 6:2: Անարդար էր…


Մինչև 6:2 հաշիվը դեռ պիտի դառնար 2:2 չէ:
Իսկ ովա ասել, որ 2:2հաշվի ժամանակ խաղը նույն ընթացքն էր ունենալու:

Ով որ կասկածումա թող նայի խաղը 0:0-ի ու 1:1հաշիվների ժամանակ:
Էտ ժամանակամիջոցներում դաշտում մի թիմ էր երևում, որից 4-5րոպե էր պահանջվում հաշվի մեջ առաջ անցնելու համար:

----------


## Cesare

> Մինչև 6:2 հաշիվը դեռ պիտի դառնար 2:2 չէ:
> Իսկ ովա ասել, որ 2:2հաշվի ժամանակ խաղը նույն ընթացքն էր ունենալու:
> 
> Ով որ կասկածումա թող նայի խաղը 0:0-ի ու 1:1հաշիվների ժամանակ:
> Էտ ժամանակամիջոցներում դաշտում մի թիմ էր երևում, որից 4-5րոպե էր պահանջվում հաշվի մեջ առաջ անցնելու համար:


Ինչ ճիշտնա -ճիշտնա, Ռեալը իրա երկրորդ գոլը լրիվ ձրի խփեց .
Ես ել երկրորդ տայմը աշկիս իզուր չեմ նաել . . .  :Sad:

----------


## Amourchik

Ռեալիստներին շնորհավորում եմ շատ կարևոր հաղթանակի կապակցությամբ ու հավատացնում եմ անկախ բոլոր տարակարծությունների Ռեալը շատ արժանի հաղթանակ տարավ թող ոչ ոք չկասկածի:Մեկ էլ  մի բան-գոլը երբեք ձրի չի լինում էնել Ռուուդ վան Նիստելռոյ անունը կրող ամենալավ գոլահարի կատարմամբ: :Tongue:  :Smile:  :Hands Up:

----------


## Աբելյան

վերջում տեսա՞ք որ սաղ առավելությունը Զենիթինն էր

----------


## Amourchik

> վերջում տեսա՞ք որ սաղ առավելությունը Զենիթինն էր


Ես լիովին համոզված եմ որ Ռեալը եթե նույնիսկ երկրորդ գոլը ընդուներ սեփական դարպասը մեկ կամ երկու գնդակ էլ կխփեր, այնպես որ  թվացյալ առավելություն ուներ Զենիթը իհարկե եթե ընդհանրապես ուներ:

----------


## Ambrosine

Ռեալին երբ պետք ա, գոլը խփում ա
Շնորհավոր :Hands Up:

----------


## Brigada

Ռեալիստ եմ,բայց որ Զենիտը կրեր չէի տխրի :Wink:

----------


## Amourchik

> Ռեալիստ եմ,բայց որ Զենիտը կրեր չէի տխրի


Բայց տենց չի լինում :Think:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Բայց տենց չի լինում


լինում ա, լինում :Ok:  ասեմ երբ? երբ որ հակառակորդ թիմի վրա խաղադրույք ա կատարած լինում :LOL:

----------


## Brigada

> Բայց տենց չի լինում


Խի չի լինում ախպերս :Think: 

Ավելացվել է 44 վայրկյան անց



> լինում ա, լինում ասեմ երբ? երբ որ հակառակորդ թիմի վրա խաղադրույք ա կատարած լինում


Չէ Աստղ ջան թարգել եմ ստավկեք դնելը :Wink:

----------


## Amourchik

> Խի չի լինում ախպերս


Ասեմ խի չի լինում, որտև եթե իսկական Ռեալիստ ես ուրեմն Ռեալի նույնիսկ հաղթելու դեպքում եթե Ռեալի դարպասը գրավում են դու արդեն պետքա ուրախ չլինես ուր մնաց պարտության դեպքում ուրախանաս :Wink:  :Think:

----------


## Brigada

> Ասեմ խի չի լինում, որտև եթե իսկական Ռեալիստ ես ուրեմն Ռեալի նույնիսկ հաղթելու դեպքում եթե Ռեալի դարպասը գրավում են դու արդեն պետքա ուրախ չլինես ուր մնաց պարտության դեպքում ուրախանաս


Բայց որ ուշադիր նայես կտենաս,որ ես չեմ գրել կուրախանամ որ կրվի,ես գրել եմ չեմ տխրի էն ել մենակ Զենիտի դեպքում ոչ մնացած թմերի :Wink:

----------


## Amourchik

> Բայց որ ուշադիր նայես կտենաս,որ ես չեմ գրել կուրախանամ որ կրվի,ես գրել եմ չեմ տխրի էն ել մենակ Զենիտի դեպքում ոչ մնացած թմերի


Հա հասկանում եմ, կներես մի քիչ հստակ չէի արտահայտվել ,բայց ես էլ դա նկատի ունեի որ Ռեալի ցանկացած պարտություն պետք ա քեզ գոնե մի քիչ շատ քիչ տխրեցնի դա Ռեալիստ լինելու հատկություններից մեկն ա  ըստ իս:Բայց չեմ կասկածում որ դու իսկական Ռեալիստ ես ուղղակի երևի իմ պատկերացումները Ռեալի երկրպագու լինելու հանդեպ ուրիշ են դրա համար եմ այսքան գրառում անում անձամբ ինձ համար Ռեալի ոչ ոքի խաղալու դեպքում էլ մի քիչ տխրելու առիթ կա եթե Զենիթի հանդեպ առանձնահատուկ վերաբերմունք ունես դա ուրիշ բայց այստեղ էլ էլի ասեմ որ Ռեալը ավելի արժանի էր հաղթանակին քան Զենիթը եթե հակառակը լիներ կարողա քեզ հասկանայի բայց այստեղ չկարողացա :Wink:

----------


## Brigada

> Հա հասկանում եմ, կներես մի քիչ հստակ չէի արտահայտվել ,բայց ես էլ դա նկատի ունեի որ Ռեալի ցանկացած պարտություն պետք ա քեզ գոնե մի քիչ շատ քիչ տխրեցնի դա Ռեալիստ լինելու հատկություններից մեկն ա  ըստ իս:Բայց չեմ կասկածում որ դու իսկական Ռեալիստ ես ուղղակի երևի իմ պատկերացումները Ռեալի երկրպագու լինելու հանդեպ ուրիշ են դրա համար եմ այսքան գրառում անում անձամբ ինձ համար Ռեալի ոչ ոքի խաղալու դեպքում էլ մի քիչ տխրելու առիթ կա եթե Զենիթի հանդեպ առանձնահատուկ վերաբերմունք ունես դա ուրիշ բայց այստեղ էլ էլի ասեմ որ Ռեալը ավելի արժանի էր հաղթանակին քան Զենիթը եթե հակառակը լիներ կարողա քեզ հասկանայի բայց այստեղ չկարողացա


Ուրեմն դուրսա գալիս որ ես առանձնահատուկ վերաբերմունք ունեմ Զենիթի նկատմամբ,դրա համար էլ մի տեղ կուզենայի,որ Զենիթը կրեր,բայց նորից եմ ասում ես Ռեալ սիրել եմ սիրում եմ ու կսիրեմ,բայց ինչքան Զենիթի հետ խաղա ես դեմ չեմ լինի,որ Զենիթը կրի :Wink:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Հա հասկանում եմ, կներես մի քիչ հստակ չէի արտահայտվել ,բայց ես էլ դա նկատի ունեի որ Ռեալի ցանկացած պարտություն պետք ա քեզ գոնե մի քիչ շատ քիչ տխրեցնի դա Ռեալիստ լինելու հատկություններից մեկն ա  ըստ իս:Բայց չեմ կասկածում որ դու իսկական Ռեալիստ ես ուղղակի երևի իմ պատկերացումները Ռեալի երկրպագու լինելու հանդեպ ուրիշ են դրա համար եմ այսքան գրառում անում անձամբ ինձ համար Ռեալի ոչ ոքի խաղալու դեպքում էլ մի քիչ տխրելու առիթ կա եթե Զենիթի հանդեպ առանձնահատուկ վերաբերմունք ունես դա ուրիշ բայց այստեղ էլ էլի ասեմ որ Ռեալը ավելի արժանի էր հաղթանակին քան Զենիթը եթե հակառակը լիներ կարողա քեզ հասկանայի բայց այստեղ չկարողացա


Էդ նույնն ա մոտավորապես, որ ասենք Ռեալը խաղա Փյունիկի դեմ. մի բան էլ չես ուրախանա, եթե Փյունիկը կրի? :Wink:

----------


## Amourchik

> Էդ նույնն ա մոտավորապես, որ ասենք Ռեալը խաղա Փյունիկի դեմ. մի բան էլ չես ուրախանա, եթե Փյունիկը կրի?


չէ Աստղ ջան անձամբ իմ համար դա նույնը չի Փյունիկին երկրպագել թե Զենիթին:Ես չունեմ պատճառ Զենիթին երկրպագելու առավել ևս եթե իմ սիրած թիմի հետ ա խաղում սակայն այսպես թե այնպես Ռուսական ոչ մի ֆուտբոլային ակումբին էլ չեմ եկրպագի անկախ նրանից ում հետ ա խաղում, իսկ Փյունիկի դեպքը լրիվ այլ է:Դա իմ ազգային թիմն է իսկ Զենիթը ոչ:Այն պարզապես Ռուսական թիմ է:

----------


## Ambrosine

> չէ Աստղ ջան անձամբ իմ համար դա նույնը չի Փյունիկին երկրպագել թե Զենիթին:Ես չունեմ պատճառ Զենիթին երկրպագելու առավել ևս եթե իմ սիրած թիմի հետ ա խաղում սակայն այսպես թե այնպես Ռուսական ոչ մի ֆուտբոլային ակումբին էլ չեմ եկրպագի անկախ նրանից ում հետ ա խաղում, իսկ Փյունիկի դեպքը լրիվ այլ է:Դա իմ ազգային թիմն է իսկ Զենիթը ոչ:Այն պարզապես Ռուսական թիմ է:


դրա համար էլ գրել եմ` մոտավորապես :Wink:

----------


## Amourchik

> դրա համար էլ գրել եմ` մոտավորապես


Լավ Աստղ ջան անցած լինի մեկ ա մենք իրար հասկացանք :Wink:

----------


## Cesare

> Մեկ էլ  մի բան-գոլը երբեք ձրի չի լինում էնել Ռուուդ վան Նիստելռոյ անունը կրող ամենալավ գոլահարի կատարմամբ:


Ստեղ տակը այս հանճարեղ մտքի անուննա պակասում .

Թերևս միայն Ձեր պատկերացումներով, բարեկամ . . .
Իսկ ամենա բառը այնուամենայնիվ պետք չէր օգտագործել .

----------


## Werder Bremen

Zenit-Real  հանդիպման արդարացի ելքը ոչ -ոքին էր ,նույնիսկ այդ մասին նշել էր Մադրիդցիների գլխավոր մարզիչ Բեռնդ Շուստերը...

----------


## Amourchik

> Ստեղ տակը այս հանճարեղ մտքի անուննա պակասում .
> 
> Թերևս միայն Ձեր պատկերացումներով, բարեկամ . . .
> Իսկ ամենա բառը այնուամենայնիվ պետք չէր օգտագործել .


Ես օգտագործեցի ամենա բառը որովհետև դժվար Ռեալիստներիս մեջ ինձ առարկող լիներ եթե լիներ էլ ոչինչ բայց ես ճիշտն ասած ուղիղ իմաստով չասեցի ամենալավ գոլահար Նիստելռոյին դա իմ համար մի գուցե այդպես էր գրել եմ :Wink: 

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց



> Zenit-Real  հանդիպման արդարացի ելքը ոչ -ոքին էր ,նույնիսկ այդ մասին նշել էր Մադրիդցիների գլխավոր մարզիչ Բեռնդ Շուստերը...


Ճիշտն ասած ես հենց նոր նայում էի Ռեալի ռուսական կայքերից մեկը և Շուստերի խոսքերում չտեսա որ գրված լիներ որ  արդարացի ելքը ոչ-ոքին էր :Նա պարզապես նշել էր որ այդ խաղը Ռեալի համար շատ բարդ խաղ էր և թիմը կարողացավ ևս երեք միավոր վաստակել:Այդքանը թերևս :Xeloq:  :Wink:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ես օգտագործեցի ամենա բառը որովհետև դժվար Ռեալիստներիս մեջ ինձ առարկող լիներ եթե լիներ էլ ոչինչ բայց ես ճիշտն ասած ուղիղ իմաստով չասեցի ամենալավ գոլահար Նիստելռոյին դա իմ համար մի գուցե այդպես էր գրել եմ


դե եթե առարկելու պահը հաշվի առնենք......  :LOL:  քո ասած` մենք իրար հասկացանք :Wink:

----------


## Amourchik

> դե եթե առարկելու պահը հաշվի առնենք......  քո ասած` մենք իրար հասկացանք


Ես քեզ լիովին հասկացա:Միայն կուզենայի հատուկ քո համար շեշտել որ ես չեմ ասել աշխարհի ամենալավ ֆուտբոլիստը Նիստելռոյնա, այլ ասել եմ գոլահարնա ու նույնիսկ այդ դեպքում գրեցի որ ուղղիղ իմաստով չեմ ասել:Իսկ դու հաստատ կհասկանաս թե ինչի չեմ ասել լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստն ա որովհետև այդ մարդը էլի Ռեալից ա բայց ոչ թե Նիստելռոյը, այլ.....Դե դու հասկացի:Չնայած Ռեալիստները ամեն մեկը կարա իրա ուզածին պատկերացնի, իսկ դե դու գիտեմ թե ում :Wink:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ես քեզ լիովին հասկացա:Միայն կուզենայի հատուկ քո համար շեշտել որ ես չեմ ասել աշխարհի ամենալավ ֆուտբոլիստը Նիստելռոյնա, այլ ասել եմ գոլահարնա ու նույնիսկ այդ դեպքում գրեցի որ ուղղիղ իմաստով չեմ ասել:Իսկ դու հաստատ կհասկանաս թե ինչի չեմ ասել լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստն ա որովհետև այդ մարդը էլի Ռեալից ա բայց ոչ թե Նիստելռոյը, այլ.....Դե դու հասկացի:Չնայած Ռեալիստները ամեն մեկը կարա իրա ուզածին պատկերացնի, իսկ դե դու գիտեմ թե ում


ես հասկացա, բայց ավատարդ մյուսներին էլ ա խաբար տալիս :LOL:

----------


## Amourchik

> ես հասկացա, բայց ավատարդ մյուսներին էլ ա խաբար տալիս


Բա հիմա ես ինչ անեմ:Ոչինչ մեկա իմ նման մտածողները քիչ են իմ հետ համաձայնվողներն էլ են քիչ կապված լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստի հետ իսկ քո կարծիքի հետ կարծում եմ շատերը կհամաձայնվեն :Smile:  :Wink:

----------


## GevSky

Աշխարհի ամենալավ 11 ֆուտբոլիստները դրանք Ռեալ Մադրիդ ակումբի խաղացողներն են :Clapping:

----------


## Ambrosine

*Մոդերատորական։ Թեմայից դուրս գրառումը ջնջված է*

----------


## Սերխիո

> Ամո՛թ Ռեալին… խաղը պետք է ավարտվեր 6:2: Անարդար էր…


Մենակ կասեմ ,որ ավելի բարոյական ,արժանի ու վստահ հաղթանակ էր ,քան ողբալի Բարսելոնինը ,այլ էլ Զենիթից թույլ Շախտյորի դեմ :Cool:

----------


## Taurus

> Մենակ կասեմ ,որ ավելի բարոյական ,արժանի ու վստահ հաղթանակ էր ,քան ողբալի Բարսելոնինը ,այլ էլ Զենիթից թույլ Շախտյորի դեմ


Ումից ումից, աբայց քեզնից, ֆուտբոլային տեսանկյունից սենց անտաղանդ արտահայտություն չէի սպասում :Angry2: 
Ի տարբերություն Real-ի Barca-ն գոնե մի գոլը ինքն իրա խաղով խփեց :Cool: 

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց



> Աշխարհի ամենալավ 11 ֆուտբոլիստները դրանք Ռեալ Մադրիդ ակումբի խաղացողներն են


Էտ դու դեռ պահեստայինների մասին ես ասում, բա հիմնական կազմը տենաս  :Tongue:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Ումից ումից, աբայց քեզնից, ֆուտբոլային տեսանկյունից սենց անտաղանդ արտահայտություն չէի սպասում
> Ի տարբերություն Real-ի Barca-ն գոնե մի գոլը ինքն իրա խաղով խփեց
> 
> Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց


Բա Ռեալը ու՞մ խաղով խփեց, կարո՞ղ ա Փյունիկի:
Ստավկա արել էի՞ր Զենիթի վրա :Tongue:

----------


## Taurus

> Բա Ռեալը ու՞մ խաղով խփեց, կարո՞ղ ա Փյունիկի:
> Ստավկա արել էի՞ր Զենիթի վրա


Չէ Զենիթի:
Հա արել էի obzb :Tongue:

----------


## Werder Bremen

> Ես օգտագործեցի ամենա բառը որովհետև դժվար Ռեալիստներիս մեջ ինձ առարկող լիներ եթե լիներ էլ ոչինչ բայց ես ճիշտն ասած ուղիղ իմաստով չասեցի ամենալավ գոլահար Նիստելռոյին դա իմ համար մի գուցե այդպես էր գրել եմ
> 
> Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց
> 
> 
> Ճիշտն ասած ես հենց նոր նայում էի Ռեալի ռուսական կայքերից մեկը և Շուստերի խոսքերում չտեսա որ գրված լիներ որ  արդարացի ելքը ոչ-ոքին էր :Նա պարզապես նշել էր որ այդ խաղը Ռեալի համար շատ բարդ խաղ էր և թիմը կարողացավ ևս երեք միավոր վաստակել:Այդքանը թերևս


Խորհուրդ կտաի նայել ՈՒԵՖԱԻ  պաշտոնական կայքում,այլ ոչ թե ինչ որ ռեալի ռուսական կայքում... :Bad:

----------


## Amourchik

> Խորհուրդ կտաի նայել ՈՒԵՖԱԻ  պաշտոնական կայքում,այլ ոչ թե ինչ որ ռեալի ռուսական կայքում...


Ես միայն կասեմ որ Ռեալի բոլոր կայքերը պրոեսիոնալ կայքեր են ու անձամբ ես պարտոնական կայքերից եմ օգտվում ոչ թե սիրողական այնպես որ այդքան տհաճությամբ մի արտահայտվիր Ռեալի սայտերին:Ու քեզ ասեմ որ աշխարհի ամենաշատ պահանջարկ վայելող ֆուտբոլային կայքերից մեկը դա Ռեալի պաշտոնական կայքն է:Սա ես ինձանից չեմ հորինել: :Ok: 

Ավելացվել է 4 րոպե անց
Զարմանում եմ որոշ գրառումների վրա:Ֆուտբոլում կա մի այսպիսի արտահայտություն-Յուրաքանչյուր թիմ խաղում ա այնպես ինչպես դիմացիննա թույլ տալիս:Ու Ռեալը խաղաց այպես ոնց որ Զենիթը թույլ տվեց:Եթե մարդիկ կարողանում էին առանց ոչ մի բան անելու ու միայն մրցակցի սխալներով հաղթելու դա միայն վկայում է տվյալ թիմի Համաշխարհային մակարդակի մասին դա նույնիսկ չեն հերքում Ռուսական լրատվամիջոցները

----------


## GevSky

> Մենակ կասեմ ,որ ավելի բարոյական ,արժանի ու վստահ հաղթանակ էր ,քան ողբալի Բարսելոնինը ,այլ էլ Զենիթից թույլ Շախտյորի դեմ


Ինձ կասես թե Բարսայի հաղթանակը ինչո՞վ էր ողբալի, կամ ո՞րտեղից վերցրիր թե Զենիթը Շախտյորից ուժեղա. Ինչա մեկը գավաթ ունի իսկ մյուսը ո՞չ: Երկրորդը ես ել չէի սպասում այդ արտահայտությանը, Բարսան կյաքնում չի եղել ողբալի թե ինքն իրենով, թե իրա խաղով, որովհետև նա պարտվելուց էլ խաղում է... խաղում է 94-րդ րոպեի մինչև վերջը որ ամենավերջին պահին գոլ խփի.... Գոլը շուտ խփելու մեջ չի որոշվում խաղի որակը :Wink:

----------


## Taurus

Հիմա real-ի  մոտ մի պերիուդ ա, որ կամ աճելու ա, կամ անկում ապրի, մի 24 տարով, ամեն ինչ կախված ա թիմի ղեկավարներից, ու հույսով եմ որ ամեն ինչ լավ կլինի, թե չէ ես ձեր լացուկոծին չեմ դիմանա :Tongue:

----------


## Ambrosine

ինչ եք կպել Սերխիոյի այդ արտահայտությանը` չէի սպասում, հա չէի սպասում: Ինչ կար էդքան անսպասելի? Իսկ ես ձեզնից սպասում էի, որ ամեն մի անհաջողության ժամանակ ասելու եք, թե` խաղը ծախած էր, սուդյան առած էր

----------


## Taurus

Ով ա ասել?
սաղ լավ ա

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ով ա ասել?
> սաղ լավ ա


ձեր թեմայում էր գրած. ես ամենապրիմիտիվ եղանակով գրեցի. դուք կպել էիք <<սարքած>> գործերին, թե ինչի ա Ռեալի ամեն մի մրցակից նախորդ տուրում Բարսելոնի հետ խաղում? Բարսելոնը դրանց <<ուժասպառ>> ա անում, հետո Ռեալը հեշտ իրանց հաղթում ա: Հա էլի հեշտ հաղթում ա, բայց Բարսելոնը այդտեղ ոչ մի դերակատարություն չունի

Համաձայն եմ` ամեն ինչ լավ ա :Smile:

----------


## GevSky

Հա ուժասպառի պահը չի կարելի անտեսել ամեն դեպքում, ո՞ր մի թիմը 2 տենց ամենաուժեղներիչ հետ կարա ստաբիլ խաղա

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Չէ Զենիթի:


Ապե՛ր, ինչպես կասեր մեր հանրահայտ մեկնաբաններից մեկը՝ ամեն թիմ խաղում ա այնքան, ինչքան իրան թույլ ա տալիս մրցակիցը: Զենիթը լավ էլ վիզ էր դրել, բայց դե ինքը դեռ շատ հացուպանիր պիտի ուտի, որ կարողանա ինչ-որ բան հակադրել Ռեալին:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Հա ուժասպառի պահը չի կարելի անտեսել ամեն դեպքում, ո՞ր մի թիմը 2 տենց ամենաուժեղներիչ հետ կարա ստաբիլ խաղա


բայց էդ չի նշանակում, որ Բարսելոնի <<ուժասպառ>> անելու հետևանքով ա Ռեալը կրում. Կրում ա, որովհետև ամենաուժեղն ա

----------


## Ambrosine

էսօր Էսպանյոլի վերջը տալու ենք

----------


## Amourchik

> Աշխարհի ամենալավ 11 ֆուտբոլիստները դրանք Ռեալ Մադրիդ ակումբի խաղացողներն են


էս էլ հո դուք եք ասում :Tongue:

----------


## Ambrosine

> էս էլ հո դուք եք ասում


մյուս տարբերակը ավելի լավն էր, որ սա դեռ պահեստայինների մասին ա խոսքը, բա հիմնական կազմի խաղացողները :Hands Up:

----------


## Amourchik

> Էտ դու դեռ պահեստայինների մասին ես ասում, բա հիմնական կազմը տենաս


Սրա հետ էլ եմ համամիտ :Tongue:

----------


## Amourchik

Այսօր ցույց կտանք ողջ Կատալոնիային որ իրանք դեռ իսկական Մադրիդը չեն տեսել :Cool:

----------


## Սամվել

> Այսօր ցույց կտանք ողջ Կատալոնիային որ իրանք դեռ իսկական Մադրիդը չեն տեսել


Էտ ամբողջ կատալոնյան չի.. ԻՆչպես երեկ ամբողջ մադրիդը չէր...

----------


## Amourchik

> Էտ ամբողջ կատալոնյան չի.. ԻՆչպես երեկ ամբողջ մադրիդը չէր...


Բայց հենց դու էիր քո գրառումներից մեկում գրել, որ մնաց մյուս Մադրիդը ես էլ գրեցի որ Մադրիդի մյուս թիմը այն չէ ինչ այն մեկը որին այդքան հեշտությամբ հաղթեցիք երեկ :Wink:

----------


## Amourchik

Համ էլ ես ունեմ ծանոթներ ովքեր նույնպես Բարսելոնի երկրպագուներ են և նրանք ասացին որ երևի թե կյանքների մեջ առաջին և վերջին անգամ են ուզենալու որ Ռեալը հաղթի դա ասյօր է ու ասացին որ շատ կուզենային Մադրիդի միջոցով վրեժխնդիր լինել էսպանյոլից իրենց սիրելի թիմի նկատմամբ ոչ ֆուտբոլային պահվածքի համար:

----------


## Սերխիո

*ԳեվՍքայ և Էդո*

ողբալի ասելով՝ նկատի ունեմ նրա ճանկռոտելով ու պոդլի ձևերով հաղթանակները…
Ի տարբերություն ձեզ `ես ավելի եմ գնահատում ,երևի ,այն Բարսելոնին ,որը 4-5 տարի առաջ շանս չէր թողում մրցակցին ,իսկ հիմա հույսը դրել ա ինչ-որ մեսսիի նագլի քայերի վրա ,որի ապացույցը երեկվա տուգանայինն էր ,չնայած երեկ Սևիլիան ուշասպառ էր արել Ատլետիկոյին  :Wink:

----------


## Amourchik

> իսկ հիմա հույսը դրել ա ինչ-որ մեսսիի նագլի քայերի վրա ,որի ապացույցը երեկվա տուգանայինն էր ,չնայած երեկ Սևիլիան ուշասպառ էր արել Ատլետիկոյին


Այս բառերին ավելացնելու նույնիսկ մեկ բառ չեմ գտնում ամեն ինչ ուղղակի իմ սրտից էր ասված եթե կարելի է նաև այսպես ասել :Wink: Մեսսին ուզումա Ռոնալդինիոյի տեղը գրավի Բարսելոնում, բայց նույնիսկ ինձ համար որ Բարսելոնին մեղմ ասած չեմ երկրպագում տհաճա նրա պահվածքը :Bad:  երազի չի հասնի Ռոնալդինիոյին, օրինակ նենց ոնց որ Ռաուլին չի հասնի Իգուաինը որի հետ հույսեր են կապում Ռաուլի գնալուց հետո :

----------


## Սամվել

> *ԳեվՍքայ և Էդո*
> 
> ողբալի ասելով՝ նկատի ունեմ նրա ճանկռոտելով ու պոդլի ձևերով հաղթանակները…
> Ի տարբերություն ձեզ `ես ավելի եմ գնահատում ,երևի ,այն Բարսելոնին ,որը 4-5 տարի առաջ շանս չէր թողում մրցակցին ,իսկ հիմա հույսը դրել ա ինչ-որ մեսսիի նագլի քայերի վրա ,որի ապացույցը երեկվա տուգանայինն էր ,չնայած երեկ Սևիլիան ուշասպառ էր արել Ատլետիկոյին





> Այս բառերին ավելացնելու նույնիսկ մեկ բառ չեմ գտնում ամեն ինչ ուղղակի իմ սրտից էր ասված եթե կարելի է նաև այսպես ասելՄեսսին ուզումա Ռոնալդինիոյի տեղը գրավի Բարսելոնում, բայց նույնիսկ ինձ համար որ Բարսելոնին մեղմ ասած չեմ երկրպագում տհաճա նրա պահվածքը երազի չի հասնի Ռոնալդինիոյին, օրինակ նենց ոնց որ Ռաուլին չի հասնի Իգուաինը որի հետ հույսեր են կապում Ռաուլի գնալուց հետո :


Հա բա պետքա Մրցավարի ու մրցակիցների սխալները օգտագործել բա չէ... 

Կոպիտ ասած անբազ անբաղ խոսում եք ձեր Ռեալին քննարկեք ...

Ցանկացած ֆուտբոլիստ էլ կարծում եմ դեմ չի լինի հեշտ գոլ խփել.. 

բա մրցակի սխալները ու մրցավարի սխալները պետքա օգտագործել...

Հիմա մի հատ սենց բան ասեմ.. որ ՀՀ հավաքակաին մեկը տենց գոլ աներ Չէիք ասի հալալա... 

Լավա անում ինչքան կարումա խփումա...

----------


## Սերխիո

> Լավա անում ինչքան կարումա խփումա...


որպես արդյունք վատ չի ,բայց որպես հաղթանակի արժանիք, քիչ ա :Bad:

----------


## Սամվել

> որպես արդյունք վատ չի ,բայց որպես հաղթանակի արժանիք, քիչ ա


Ապեր դու 5-1 համարի

----------


## Սերխիո

> Ապեր դու 5-1 համարի


Հազվադեպ ցախավելն էլ ա կրակում :Wink:

----------


## Սամվել

> Հազվադեպ ցախավելն էլ ա կրակում


տենանք էսօր ձեր Ցախավելը կկրակի...  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Ապեր դու 5-1 համարի


Բա հոգեբանական մոմենտը: Երրորդ գոլից հետո Ատլետիկոն վիզ դրեց, գոլ խփեց, եթե էտ շտրաֆի գոլը չլիներ, հնարավոր ա լրիվ ուրիշ ձեւ դասավորվեր խաղը:

----------


## Սերխիո

> տենանք էսօր ձեր Ցախավելը կկրակի...


ապեր մեր մոտ քաղաքակրթություն ա, մերը ՝ փոշեկուլ ա :LOL: 

Հ.Գ.
Բա Էսպանյոլի հերն էլ չենք անիծի , գմփցնելու ենք :Goblin:

----------


## Սամվել

> Բա հոգեբանական մոմենտը: Երրորդ գոլից հետո Ատլետիկոն վիզ դրեց, գոլ խփեց, եթե էտ շտրաֆի գոլը չլիներ, հնարավոր ա լրիվ ուրիշ ձեւ դասավորվեր խաղը:


Ապեր մի բան խառնում ես... 4րդ Գոլը Էտո՛ոնա խփել.. Խաղային վիճակից...  :Wink:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Ապեր մի բան խառնում ես... 4րդ Գոլը Էտո՛ոնա խփել.. Խաղային վիճակից...


Բայց չորրորդ գոլի մասին ո՞վ բան ասեց:

----------


## Սամվել

> ապեր մեր մոտ քաղաքակրթություն ա, մերը ՝ փոշեկուլ ա
> 
> Հ.Գ.
> Բա Էսպանյոլի հերն էլ չենք անիծի , գմփցնելու ենք


Էսպանյոլը հայտնի դավաճանա... կարողա հաղը ուղակի հանձնի էլ Ռեալին... հասարակ աբիժնիկի նման... այ մյուս տուռում դժվարը կտենեն որնա... 

Իմիջայլոց նկատել եք որ Շա՜տ թիմեր ում առաջատարները ասենք Ռեալից են վարձավճարով վերձված Ռեալի դեմ խաղերը չեն խաղում .. ու դրա հաշվին Ռեալը ամեն տարի մի 15ից ավելի աչոկ առաջա ընկնում մնացածից  :Wink:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> ապեր մեր մոտ քաղաքակրթություն ա, մերը ՝ փոշեկուլ ա
> 
> Հ.Գ.
> Բա Էսպանյոլի հերն էլ չենք անիծի , գմփցնելու ենք


Սնեյդերը խաղալու ա՞:

----------


## Սամվել

> Բայց չորրորդ գոլի մասին ո՞վ բան ասեց:


Վիզ դնողը էլի կդներ.. եթե թողեին... 

3-1ը լավ էլ վիզ դնելու հաշիվա... բայց 3-1ից հետո դառավ 4-1 հետո 5-1...  :Wink:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Էսպանյոլը հայտնի դավաճանա... կարողա հաղը ուղակի հանձնի էլ Ռեալին... հասարակ աբիժնիկի նման... այ մյուս տուռում դժվարը կտենեն որնա...


 :LOL:  Սամո դզզզի՛ր , :Hands Up:  ,էլ ուրիշ կռուտիտ չկա ՞ :LOL: 

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> Սնեյդերը խաղալու ա՞:


Այո :Wink: 



> *Вратари*: Касильяс, Дудек
> 
> *Защитники:* Пепе, Рамос, Сальгадо, Метцельдер, Хайнце, Каннаваро
> 
> *Полузащитники:* Де Ла Ред, Снейдер, Ван Дер Ваарт, Роббен, Дренте, Диарра
> 
> *Нападающие:* Рауль, Савиола, Игуаин, Ван Нистелрой


 :Hands Up:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Էսպանյոլը մեկ-մեկ Ռեալից միավորներ խլումա, շատ հնարավորա էս տուրում Ռեալը չկրի...

----------


## Ռեդ

Ջաաա՜ն, Սնեյդերս խաղալու ա  :Hands Up:   :Good:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

Սնեյդերն ու Վան Դեռ Վառտը անընդհատ ռմբակոծելու են մրցակցի դարպասը:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Սնեյդերն ու Վան Դեռ Վառտը անընդհատ ռմբակոծելու են մրցակցի դարպասը:


Կամենին չի թողի :Smile:

----------


## Ռեդ

> Կամենին չի թողի


Կամեն մամեն էլ չեն պահի  :Jpit:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Կամենին չի թողի


Պաշտպանների տեղն էլ ա՞ Կամենին խաղալու, որ չթողի դարպասին հարվածեն :Shok:  Կամենին շատ-շատ կարանա *փորձել* էտ եկած գնդակները մի կերպ հեռացնել:

----------


## Amourchik

> Կոպիտ ասած անբազ անբաղ խոսում եք ձեր Ռեալին քննարկեք ...


Այ հիմա չգիտես ինչու քեզ դուր չեկավ որ Ռեալին թողել Բարսելոնի խաղացողից էինք խոսում, բա էտ դեպքում ինչու եք ձեր Բարսելոնի մասին խոսալու փոխարեն Ռեալին վարկաբեկում/չնայած ինձ թվումա չի ստացվի :Wink: /բայց ամեն դեպքում կարծում եմ եթե ամեն մեկը իր թիմի մասին խոսա այլ ոչ թե մրցակցի թերությունները քննարկի ու դրանց վրա առավելություններ ման գա ապա այդ դեպքում ոչ ոք էլ չի նեղանա ու չի վիճի:Կարծում եմ վերնագիրը ֆորումի արդեն պետքա բոլորիս հուշի որ այս բաժինը Ռեալի համարա մյուսը Բարսելոնի :Think:

----------


## Ambrosine

Ռաաաաաուլ, Ռաաաաաաաուլ :Clapping:  :King:  :Drinks:

----------


## REAL_ist

ինչ տղայա էէ :Clapping:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> ինչ տղայա էէ


Ս Ը ՊԱՆՈՒՄ Ա

----------


## Ռեդ

> Ռաաաաաուլ, Ռաաաաաաաուլ


Կալադեց Ռաուլը  :Clapping:

----------


## REAL_ist

աննպատակ 2–րդ տայմ էր, մեկ մեկ սենցելա լինում, կարևորը Ռաուլը սենց շարունակի

----------


## Սամվել

Ռեալ – Էսպանիոլ 2-2 

Չասեք 2միավոր կորցրեցիք.. քանի որ իրականում 1ը ձեռք բերեցիք... 

Էսպանիոլը գրոհում էր ավելի քիչ բայց ավելի վտանգավոր...մի հատ էլ պենալ կարելի էր նշանակել.. բայց Մրցավարը էլ չհամարձակվեց..

Ռեալը շատ լավ աշխուժ էր խաղում  ու անընդհատ գրոհում..

Էտ Պեպեն ոնց որ Բեգլարյանի Ախռանի պետը լինի .. շկաֆ մեռնումա.. մեռավ տղեքին Տշելով...

Ընդհանուր առմամբ ուզում եմ ձեզ Շնորհավորեմ.. Ռեալը իրոք լավ ֆուտոլ է խաղում  :Smile:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

Նոր Ռամոսի հետ էի խոսում, ասեց որ Տամուդոն իրա մոտիկ ընկերն ա, էսօր էլ Տամուդոյի հարսանիքի 10-ամյակն ա, դե իրանք էլ որոշել էին տղուն նվեր մատուցել: Շատ մեծահոգի քայլ մեր թմի կողմից:

----------


## Սամվել

> Նոր Ռամոսի հետ էի խոսում, ասեց որ Տամուդոն իրա մոտիկ ընկերն ա, էսօր էլ Տամուդոյի հարսանիքի 10-ամյակն ա, դե իրանք էլ որոշել էին տղուն նվեր մատուցել: Շատ մեծահոգի քայլ մեր թմի կողմից:


Հաա՜ Շտանգեքի հետ խոսացե՞լ էին  :Think:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Հաա՜ Շտանգեքի հետ խոսացե՞լ էին


Դե հո նենց չէին անելու, որ շատ զռա:

----------


## Սամվել

> Դե հո նենց չէին անելու, որ շատ զռա:


Ապեր Հեչ շտանգա տեսե՞լ ես... գիտես քանի միլիմետրա  :Think:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

Էդ քո ասածը հոկեյի շտանգեն ա, ֆուտբոլինը մի 10 սանտիմ կլինի:

----------


## Սամվել

> Էդ քո ասածը հոկեյի շտանգեն ա, ֆուտբոլինը մի 10 սանտիմ կլինի:


Հա սանտիմ պետքա գրել միլիմ էի գրել.. ասածս ինչքա քեզ թվումա շատ հեշտա մեկից մեկ մի 20 մետրից խփել շտանգին...

Հ.Գ. Թեման տաֆտալոգիայի ենք վարածում.. բայց դե փաստա էլ մի մտեք Մեծահոգություն բան ման.. Էսպանիոլը իրա խաղով արժանի էր էտ մի միավորին..

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Հա սանտիմ պետքա գրել միլիմ էի գրել.. ասածս ինչքա քեզ թվումա շատ հեշտա մեկից մեկ մի 20 մետրից խփել շտանգին...
> 
> Հ.Գ. Թեման տաֆտալոգիայի ենք վարածում.. բայց դե փաստա էլ մի մտեք Մեծահոգություն բան ման.. Էսպանիոլը իրա խաղով արժանի էր էտ մի միավորին..


Էն դու ջոկե՞լ էիր ես իրոք Ռամոսի հետ խոսացել էի :LOL:  Ախպեր, ա՜յ ախպեր, *հումոր* էր :LOL: 




> քեզ թվումա շատ հեշտա մեկից մեկ մի 20 մետրից խփել շտանգին...


Մեզ համար անհնարին ոչինչ չկա:

----------


## Սամվել

> Էն դու ջոկե՞լ էիր ես իրոք Ռամոսի հետ խոսացել էի Ախպեր, ա՜յ ախպեր, *հումոր* էր


Հումորը հումոր.. բայց իմաստն է կարևոր  :Wink:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Հումորը հումոր.. բայց իմաստն է կարևոր


Ճիշտ է, իմաստը շատ է կարեւոր,
Բայց հումորին հասկացող է հարկավոր: :Tongue:

----------


## Սամվել

> Ճիշտ է, իմաստը շատ է կարեւոր,
> Բայց հումորին հասկացող է հարկավոր:


Հումոր էլ կա հումոր էլ ... 
*
Մոդերատորական։ Քննարկում ենք ֆուտբոլը*

----------


## Morpheus_NS

*Մոդերատորական։ Անիմաստ գրառումը ջնջված է։*

----------


## Ambrosine

շատ լավ էին խաղում, բայց շատ ծուռ էին տշում :Sad: 
Էսպանյոլը էդքան էլ կորած չէր դաշտում, ուղղակի մերոնք ոնց-որ միայն հավեսի համար խաղային, ոչ թե նաև 3 միավորի. իսկ էս դեպքում 3 միավորն էր կարևոր

----------


## Ռեդ

> շատ լավ էին խաղում, բայց շատ ծուռ էին տշում
> Էսպանյոլը էդքան էլ կորած չէր դաշտում, ուղղակի մերոնք ոնց-որ միայն հավեսի համար խաղային, ոչ թե նաև 3 միավորի. իսկ էս դեպքում 3 միավորն էր կարևոր


Կարծում եմ Ռեալը եթե տրամադրված լիներ հաղթելու, ապա մի 2-3 գոլ էլ կխփեր, բայց դե, խոմ սաղ սեզոնը չի տրամադրվելու ամեն խաղում հաղթի  :Smile:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Կարծում եմ Ռեալը եթե տրամադրված լիներ հաղթելու, ապա մի 2-3 գոլ էլ կխփեր, բայց դե, խոմ սաղ սեզոնը չի տրամադրվելու ամեն խաղում հաղթի


եթե գտնվի մրցաշարային աղյուսակի առաջին հորիզոնականում, շատ մեծ առավելություն ունենա մրցաշարային աղյուսակի 2-րդ տեղը զբաղեցնող թիմից, ու լինի մրցաշրջանի ավարտին մոտ, ապա թող խաղա ոնց ուզում ա. բայց եթե տարին նոր ա սկսվել, առաջին տեղում չի, մի բան էլ հավասարվեց Բարսելոնի հետ, ապա իրան միմիայն հաղթանակներ են պետք :Wink: 

Ավելացվել է 34 վայրկյան անց
ասելս էն էր, որ պիտի տրամադրվի միայն հաղթանակների :Smile:

----------


## Ռեդ

> Ավելացվել է 34 սեգունդ անց
> ասելս էն էր, որ պիտի տրամադրվի միայն հաղթանակների


Ագա  :Yes:

----------


## Սամվել

> շատ լավ էին խաղում, բայց շատ ծուռ էին տշում
> Էսպանյոլը էդքան էլ կորած չէր դաշտում, ուղղակի մերոնք ոնց-որ միայն հավեսի համար խաղային, ոչ թե նաև 3 միավորի. իսկ էս դեպքում 3 միավորն էր կարևոր


Լա՜վ էլ տրամադրվում էին.. ուղակի Էսպանիոլն էլ նենց ոչինչ տրամադրված էր  :Wink:

----------


## Սերխիո

ուրախություն կատալոնիայում … Ռեալին հավասարվեցին…

----------


## Morpheus_NS

Թող ուրախանան:

----------


## Մարկիզ

Ո՞նց ա, որ էս մի խաղը զասուդիտ չեն արել…

----------


## REAL_ist

ում? :Shok:

----------


## Taurus

> ուրախություն կատալոնիայում … Ռեալին հավասարվեցին…


Բայց էտ real-ը հավասարվեց Barca-ին :Tongue:

----------


## Amourchik

> Բայց էտ real-ը հավասարվեց Barca-ին


Ոնց մի հատ չես ասի :Shok: Ոչինչ  երկու միավոր կորցրեցինք հավասարվեցինք Բարսային բայց ոչինչ մենք դեռ ասելիք ունենք ու ձեզ ասեմ որ եթե Ռեալին շատ դժվար խաղա սպասվում ապա ձեզ էլ նենց հեշտ խաղ չի սպասվում Բասկերի դաշտում այդ թիմը ուղղակի մեծատառով թիմ ա շատ պատվով թիմ ա ու շատ հնարավոր ա որ ի վիճակի լինի նաև իր պատիվը պահել Բարսելոնի հետ խաղում նենց որ դեռ շատ շուտ եք ուրախացել :Tongue:  :Cool: 

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց



> Ո՞նց ա, որ էս մի խաղը զասուդիտ չեն արել…


Դու երևի նկատի ունես էսպանյոլին որովհետև հակառակ դեպքում ուղղակի շատ տարօրինակ բան ասած կլինես :Think:

----------


## Taurus

> Ոնց մի հատ չես ասի


Շատ պարզ մաթեմատիկայա, խաղից առաջ real-ը 1 միաոր Barca-ից քիչ էր, խաղից վաստակեց 1 միավոր ու հավասարվեց :Tongue: 

Ես շատ եմ հարգում Բասկերին ու իրոք դժվար ա լինելու, բայց real-ին իրոք կատաղի խաղ ա սպասում, ու դերբին հաստատ կստացվի, քանզի Athletiko-ն ուժերը չհասցրեց ծախսի, պահել ա :Cool:

----------


## Amourchik

> Շատ պարզ մաթեմատիկայա, խաղից առաջ real-ը 1 միաոր Barca-ից քիչ էր, խաղից վաստակեց 1 միավոր ու հավասարվեց
> 
> Ես շատ եմ հարգում Բասկերին ու իրոք դժվար ա լինելու, բայց real-ին իրոք կատաղի խաղ ա սպասում, ու դերբին հաստատ կստացվի, քանզի Athletiko-ն ուժերը չհասցրեց ծախսի, պահել ա


Բայց մինչև այս տուրը Ռեալն էր առաջ Բարսելոնից էտ վեցերորդ տուրից հետո որ Բարսելոնը ավելի շուտ խաղաց միավոր վաստակեց առաջ անցավ Ռեալից, իսկ հետո որ Ռեալը լավ չխաղաց այսինք ոչ ոքի խաղաց այդ դեպքում նոր հավասարվեցին իրար, թե չէ մինչև այդ Ռեալն էր առաջ հետևաբար Բարսելոնը հավասարվեց Ռեալին :Xeloq:

----------


## Սամվել

> Բայց մինչև այս տուրը Ռեալն էր առաջ Բարսելոնից էտ վեցերորդ տուրից հետո որ Բարսելոնը ավելի շուտ խաղաց միավոր վաստակեց առաջ անցավ Ռեալից, իսկ հետո որ Ռեալը լավ չխաղաց այսինք ոչ ոքի խաղաց այդ դեպքում նոր հավասարվեցին իրար, թե չէ մինչև այդ Ռեալն էր առաջ հետևաբար Բարսելոնը հավասարվեց Ռեալին


Ժողովուրդ ջան մի տանջվեք.. ըստ էության երկուսդ էլ ճիշտ եք ուղակի հաշվարկի համակարգի սկզբնակետն եք տարբեր ընտրել։

Ու մի բան էլ... 

Եթե ինչոր պատճառ եղելա ուրախանալու Ռեալի այս ոչոքու համար դա միայն այն էր որ որակյալ ֆուբոլի ականատես եղա... Իսկ հիմա դեռ շա՜տ շուտ է հակառակորդ թիմի անհաջողությունների վրա ուրախանալու համար

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Ոնց մի հատ չես ասիՈչինչ  երկու միավոր կորցրեցինք հավասարվեցինք Բարսային բայց ոչինչ մենք դեռ ասելիք ունենք ու ձեզ ասեմ որ եթե Ռեալին շատ դժվար խաղա սպասվում ապա ձեզ էլ նենց հեշտ խաղ չի սպասվում Բասկերի դաշտում այդ թիմը ուղղակի մեծատառով թիմ ա շատ պատվով թիմ ա ու շատ հնարավոր ա որ ի վիճակի լինի նաև իր պատիվը պահել Բարսելոնի հետ խաղում նենց որ դեռ շատ շուտ եք ուրախացել
> 
> Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց
> 
> 
> *Դու երևի նկատի ունես էսպանյոլին որովհետև հակառակ դեպքում ուղղակի շատ տարօրինակ բան ասած կլինես*


 :Shok: Խի՞…

----------


## REAL_ist

զասուդիտ անելուց Ռեալին են անում ես քանի տարիա :Wink:  կարևորը մրցակցին զասուդիտ չանեն :Smile:

----------


## REAL_ist

խիեն ես իսպանացի սուդյեքը սենց ոչխար :Angry2: 
լավա գոնե վերջում սաղ իրա տեղը ընգավ :Ok:

----------


## Taurus

Եթե մրցավարը չլիներ, խաղը կավարտվեր 3:3, ու առանց կարմիր

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Պենալ կա՞ր:

----------


## Taurus

Պանալ կար! Ճիշտ ա դռենտեն հենց պանալի էր գնում, բայց դե էտ կապ չունի:
Բայց որ ռամոսը հրեց, էն էլ շատ յավնի ու կոպիտ Սաբռոզաին քցեց, էտ էլ կար, իսկ սուդյան էտ վախտ պախկվոցի էր խաղում :Cool:

----------


## REAL_ist

եթե մրցավարը ճիշտ դատեր հաշիվը 3-0 էր դառնալու ու դրանից հետո դժվար ատլետները հասնեին :Wink:

----------


## Amourchik

> եթե մրցավարը ճիշտ դատեր հաշիվը 3-0 էր դառնալու ու դրանից հետո դժվար ատլետները հասնեին


Այս խոսքերի հետ լրիվ համամիտ եմ մենակ մի բան էլ իմ կողմից ավելացնեմ Մի հատ ուշադրություն դարձրեք թիմի ոգին յուրահատուկ հաղթողի հոգեբանություն ունի հիմա Ռեալը:Կապ չունի այս անգամ մրցավարը ոնց դատեց կամ ինչ ընթացք ստացավ խաղը կապ ունի այն որ Ռեալը այլևս մի քանի տարի առաջվա Ռեալը չի հիմա չկա մի մրցավար ու մի թիմ որ կոտրի Ռեալին շատ հաղթական ոգի ունի մեր թիմը ու մինչև վերջ պայքարումա դաշտում մի գուցե երբեմն էլ չի ստացվում խաղը հաղթանակով ավարտել բայց որ այս թիմը շատ հզոր ներուժ ունի դրա հետ ինձ թվում ա ոչ ոք էլ չի վիճի:Իմ կարծիքով սա Ռեալի/ներկայիս Ռեալի/ ամենալավ հատկանիշն ա :Wink:

----------


## Սերխիո

եթե Մարչելլո Լիպին էլ գա հիմա Յուվեի ղեկին , մեկ ա , հոգնան էլ չի փրկի ,էսօր վենդետա ենք անելու իտալական ձևով  :Wink:

----------


## Taurus

Էսոր Ռեալի կողմից եմ լինելու, որ Զենիթը շանս ունենա, բայց համբալները նիչյա են անելու :Bad:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Էսոր Ռեալի կողմից եմ լինելու, որ Զենիթը շանս ունենա, բայց համբալները *նիչյա* են անելու


լավ էլի ,Էդո, կես շամ առաջ եմ Զենիթի ֆոռան դրել

----------


## Taurus

> լավ էլի ,Էդո, կես շամ առաջ եմ Զենիթի ֆոռան դրել


Այսինքն?
Չէ, ռեալն ու յուվեն նիչյա կխաղան :LOL:  :Wink:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Այսինքն?
> Չէ, ռեալն ու յուվեն նիչյա կխաղան


ետ ուրիշ բան , x2 TB եմ դրել , ասենք` 2-2 :Ok:  , 2-3 :Hands Up:

----------


## Taurus

Կներես :Sad: , փաստորեն աչքով տվի :Wink:

----------


## Ռեդ

> ետ ուրիշ բան , x2 TB եմ դրել , ասենք` 2-2 , 2-3


Ռեալը կրելու ա  :Ok:

----------


## REAL_ist

կարևորը էլ Զալայետան չկա Յուվեյում :Angry2:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Դել Պիերոն մխեց :Hands Up:

----------


## REAL_ist

Դել Պիերոն տղայա :Ok:  բայց դե խաղը դեմներսա

----------


## Ռեդ

Էս Իգուաինին պիտի հանի  :Angry2:

----------


## REAL_ist

գոլա խփելու հեսա ուր հանի

----------


## PetrAni

Juventus 2 - 1 Real Madrid 

 :Cry:  :Cray:

----------


## Ռեդ

Ոչինչ, չտխրեք  :Jpit:

----------


## PetrAni

Հաաաաաաաա !!!!!!!!!!!!! :Aggressive: 


Միանշանակ.............

----------


## Morpheus_NS

Ամեն ինչ նորմալ ա: Մի փոքր հիմնական կազմը պետք է վերանայել: Դռենտեյին պետք ա հիմնական սաստավ մտցնի:

----------


## Taurus

Հա լավ ինչ եք մտածում, եղածը մի խաղ ա էլի, որ հիմա եք սկսում տխրել, բա հետո ինչ ա լինելու :Tongue:

----------


## Davo'o

Չեմպիոնների լիգան ուրիշ է էլի: «Ռեալս» պարտվեց, բայց մեծ հաճույք ստացա երեկվա խաղի ընթացքից ու լարվածությունից: Չեմպիոնների լիգան շատ հարցերի պատասխան է տալիս նաեւ, քանի որ այստեղ բոլորովին այլ որակ է: Մասնավորապես երեւաց, որ Իգուայինը բույս է նման մակարդակի խաղերում, երեւաց որ Կասիլիասը պետք է մոռանա ոսկե գնդակի մասին: Ճիշտ է Դել Պիեռոն հրաշք գոլ խփեց, բայց գոլը հաստատ Կասիլիասի վզին էր հնարավոր ամենասխալ դիրքը զբաղեցնելու պատճառով: Ռամոսը իր կյանքի ամենավատ խաղը խաղաց: Դրվագներից շատերում նա Աղվան Մկրտչյանին էր հիշեցնում, մոլորվել էր դաշտում, իսկ գնդակի հետ վարվել ընդհանրապես չէր կարողանում, մասնավորապես, երբ գոլ խփելու փոխարեն կրծքով գնդակը փոխանցեց «Յուվեի» դարպասապահին: Ձախ եզրում Հայնցեն չափից շատ էր վերցնում իր վրա եւ միշտ չէր կարողանում տակից դուրս գալ ու երբ Ամաուրին գնդակը փոխանցում էր Կասիլիասին էշ էշ գրավեց սեփական դարպասը :Angry2: : Գագոն միջին որակի ֆուտբոլ խաղաց: Սնայդերը, ՎԴՎ-ը ու Ռոբբենը հիանալի էին համագործակցում դաշտի կենտրոնում, էն էլ մարզիչը Ռաֆայելին հանեց ու խաղը փլուզվեց նորից: Ռաուլը չլիներ ավելի լավ կլիներ: Նիստելրոյը հիանալի էր: 
Իսկ մրցակիցը չափից շատ էր քացի տալիս, մեղկս գալիս էին մերոնք: Ամեն երկրորդ րոպեին քացով խփում էին Սիսոկոները: Տենց չի կարելի :Angry2: :

----------


## salatik

Խնդրում եմ առանց վիրավորական խոսքեր, ես օրինակ չափից շատ ուրախացել եմ, բայց հաստատ Ռեալից ոչ մեկին վատ բառ չեմ ասի, բոլոր թիմերի մոտ էլ լինում են վատ օրեր, հիմա երեկ Ռեալի օրը չէր, մեղքը Սիսոկոյի վրա մի քցի, Յուվենտուսը դու գիտես ինչ օրի էր, ու տենց կարողացավ հաղթել, էլ չեմ ասում, որ խաղից առաջ էլ երկրպագուների ավտոբուսնա շուռ եկել ու 2 ֆան մեռել են, ինչքանն էլ հիվանդանոց են ընկել չգիտեմ  :Sad:

----------


## Davo'o

> Խնդրում եմ առանց վիրավորական խոսքեր, ես օրինակ չափից շատ ուրախացել եմ, բայց հաստատ Ռեալից ոչ մեկին վատ բառ չեմ ասի, բոլոր թիմերի մոտ էլ լինում են վատ օրեր, հիմա երեկ Ռեալի օրը չէր, մեղքը Սիսոկոյի վրա մի քցի, Յուվենտուսը դու գիտես ինչ օրի էր, ու տենց կարողացավ հաղթել, էլ չեմ ասում, որ խաղից առաջ էլ երկրպագուների ավտոբուսնա շուռ եկել ու 2 ֆան մեռել են, ինչքանն էլ հիվանդանոց են ընկել չգիտեմ


Վիրավորական խո՞սք: Որտե՞ղ նկատեցիր: Ես մեղադրեցի Կասիլիասին, Ռամոսին, Հայնցեին, մոռացա մեղադրեի Պեպեին, Գագոյին ու Շուստերին: Նաեւ նշեցի, որ նկատել եմ, այն որ մրցակիցը չարաշահում էր մանր ֆոլերը:  :Pardon:  :Pardon:

----------


## salatik

Davo`o ջան, քացի մենակ էշերն ու ձիերն  են տալիս  :Sad:

----------


## Davo'o

> Davo`o ջան, քացի մենակ էշերն ու ձիերն  են տալիս


Ուղիղ իմաստով, այո՛: Փոխաբերական իմաստով այդ արտահայտությունը տեղին է գործածել այն երեւույթը նկարագրելու համար, երբ մարդը անխնա ոտքով հարվածներ է հասցնում:  :Sad:

----------


## salatik

համենայն դեպս շատ տգեղ ստացվեց

----------


## REAL_ist

Ռեալ Մադրիդ *3–2* Ատլետիկ Բիլբաո
Սնեյդեր    13'                        Էչեբերրիա  34
Իգուաին   29'                        Իռաոլա       45' P
Իգուաին   59'                             

թույն խաղ՝ գոլարառատ հարձակվողական ֆուտբոլ ինտրիգայով, Իգուաինը աչքներիս դեմը կարգին խաղացողա մանրից դառնում
3-4 հատ շտանգապլանկա մերոնք խփին, մի հատ շտանգա Ատլետիկը, մի հատ մաքուր գոլ էլի չհաշվին Ռեալի խփած հավայի աֆսայդ շվցնելով, մի հատել Սնեյդերռը սեփական կիսադաշտից հայհայա գոլեր խփում մի 20 սանտիմ ծուռ գնաց, 78 րոպեին էլ Ատլետիկից Ամոռեբիետան հեռացվեց միանգամից կարմիր ստանալով, ետ կարգի շտռաֆի համար Ռեալին էլ կարար կարմիր տար բայց չտվեց, զարմացել էի :Shok: 

շնորհավոր հերթական հաղթանակը :Drinks:

----------


## Ռեդ

> Ռեալ Մադրիդ *3–2* Ատլետիկ Բիլբաո
> Սնեյդեր    13'                        Էչեբերրիա  34
> Իգուաին   29'                        Իռաոլա       45' P
> Իգուաին   59'                             
> 
> թույն խաղ՝ գոլարառատ հարձակվողական ֆուտբոլ ինտրիգայով, Իգուաինը աչքներիս դեմը կարգին խաղացողա մանրից դառնում
> 3-4 հատ շտանգապլանկա մերոնք խփին, մի հատ շտանգա Ատլետիկը, մի հատ մաքուր գոլ էլի չհաշվին Ռեալի խփած հավայի աֆսայդ շվցնելով, մի հատել Սնեյդերռը սեփական կիսադաշտից հայհայա գոլեր խփում մի 20 սանտիմ ծուռ գնաց, 78 րոպեին էլ Ատլետիկից Ամոռեբիետան հեռացվեց միանգամից կարմիր ստանալով, ետ կարգի շտռաֆի համար Ռեալին էլ կարար կարմիր տար բայց չտվեց, զարմացել էի
> 
> շնորհավոր հերթական հաղթանակը


Շնորհավոր  :Friends: 
Մյուս խաղն ում հետ ա խաղալու  :Think:

----------


## REAL_ist

մյուս խաղը Ալմերիայի դաշտում

----------


## Amourchik

> մյուս խաղը Ալմերիայի դաշտում


Իսկ ինչ որ մեկտ կասի կազմը :Think: ես շատ զարմացած եմ մի քանի բանի համար ուզում եմ իմանալ ճիշտ եմ զարմացել թե չէ :LOL: 
Անկեղծ ասած վերջին նորությունները հեչ դուրս չեն գալիս: Իչն որ բան ա կատարվում թիմի ներսում, համ էլ մի տեսակ Շուստերի սխեման դուրս չի գալիս ինձ թվում ա որոշակի փոփոխություններ անելու ժամանակն ա: Շատ ծեծված ա արդեն իրա ներկայիս սխեման: Ինչ եք մտածում սրա վերաբերյալ :Think:

----------


## REAL_ist

Ռամոսը չէր խաղում, բայց տրամադրությունը վատ չէր, չէր խաղում որտև ավել պակաս բաներեր ասել թերթերին, բողոքում էր որ մենակա աջ կռայում, ինձ թվումա ձմեռը աջ կիսապաշտպան կառնեն, իսկ ինչ վերաբերվումա սխեմային էս խաղինը կարգին սխեմա էր, հեսա երեկվա կազմը՝
----------Casillas
Salgado-Pepe-Heinze-Marcelo
-----------Gago------------
---Van Der Vaart--Sneijder----
--Higuain------------Robben---
-----------Raul

ինձ թվումա ամենաօպտիմալ դասավորվածություննա ու լավագույնը էս կազմը կլինի՝
----------Casillas
Ramos-Pepe-Cannavaro-Marcelo
-----------Diarra------------
---Van Der Vaart--Sneijder----
--Higuain------------Robben---
-----------RVN----------
չնայած Գուտին ու Դե Լա Ռեդնել չեն փչացնի կենտրոնը, իսկ այ Ռաուլի տեղը իմ համար մեծ կասկածա հարուցում, վաբշե խաղ չխաղաց երեկ, իսկ Իգուաինը աջ քաշված տոշնիա, համել Ռամոսին պադմոգա կլնի

----------


## Amourchik

> Ռամոսը չէր խաղում, բայց տրամադրությունը վատ չէր, չէր խաղում որտև ավել պակաս բաներեր ասել թերթերին, բողոքում էր որ մենակա աջ կռայում, ինձ թվումա ձմեռը աջ կիսապաշտպան կառնեն, իսկ ինչ վերաբերվումա սխեմային էս խաղինը կարգին սխեմա էր, հեսա երեկվա կազմը՝
> ----------Casillas
> Salgado-Pepe-Heinze-Marcelo
> -----------Gago------------
> ---Van Der Vaart--Sneijder----
> --Higuain------------Robben---
> -----------Raul
> 
> ինձ թվումա ամենաօպտիմալ դասավորվածություննա ու լավագույնը էս կազմը կլինի՝
> ...


Ես հենց նոր կարդացի իրա ասածները բայց մարդը ճիշտա ասում կարող ես ինձ ասել Ռեալում մի գիծ որը այքան ծանրաբեռնված լինի ինչքան աջ եզրը :Think: ճիշտ էր ասել բայց, կարծում եմ իրոք աջ եզրում  մեկը պետքա որ ինքն էլ վերհիշի որ պաշտպանա թե չէ էս վերջերս պաշտպանությունը աչքաթող էր արել իսկ հենց ունենանք աջ եզրում խաղացող ինքը պաշտպանությունում նորից անխոցելի կլինի: :Think:

----------


## REAL_ist

ճիշտա ասում բայց ճիշտ չի անում որ լրագրողներինա ասում :Wink:  պետքա Շուստերի հետ խոսար ոչ թե լրագրողներին բողոքվեր, չէի սպասում իրանից, բայց դե ջահելա հլը, իրան ներելիա

----------


## Amourchik

> ճիշտա ասում բայց ճիշտ չի անում որ լրագրողներինա ասում պետքա Շուստերի հետ խոսար ոչ թե լրագրողներին բողոքվեր, չէի սպասում իրանից, բայց դե ջահելա հլը, իրան ներելիա


 :Smile: բայց ինչ գիտես որ չի ասել Շուստերին :Think: Համենայն դեպս ինքը /ինչքան որ ես եմ նկատել/ Ռեալի ամենանվիրյալ ֆուտբոլսիտներից ա նենց որ ինքը հաստատ ինչ որ անկապ պատճառով չէր բողոքի ուղղակի իմ ասածը ոչ թե Ռամոսնա այլ Շուստերի անտարբերությունը քանի որ մարզիչը ինքնա ես չպետքա Միյատովիչին կամ Կալդերոնին զանգեմ ասեմ աջ եզրում խաղացող առեք ինքը մի քիչ լուրջ պետք ինձ թվում ա վերաբերվի դրան ,բայց ինչքան տեսնում եմ իրան այնքան էլ դա չի հուզում դրա համար էլ արդեն խաղացողների շրջանակում բողոքներ են նկատվում և դա բնական է քանի որ հայտնի ասացվածք կա երբ հաղթում է թիմը հաղթում են ֆուտբոլիստները, սակայն երբ թիմը պարտվումա դա պարտվում ա մարզիչը չնայած Ռեալը հլը չի պարտվել բայց անձամբ ինձ իրենց ներկայիս խաղը բացարձակ դուր չի գալիս :Think:  Հուսամ որ սա երկար չի տևի և այս ճգնաժամը շուտ կհաղթահարենք ու կանցնենք հերթական չեմպիոնությանը :Wink:

----------


## REAL_ist

> բայց ինչ գիտես որ չի ասել Շուստերին


Շուստերի հարցազրույցից գիտեմ :Wink: 
ու ինչքան հարցազրույցներից ու հոդվածներից հասկացելեմ Շուստերը ցուցակա ներկայացրել աջ կիսապաշտաններից Կասոռլայի գլխավորությամբ բայց Միյատովիչը ու Կալդեռոնը չեն կարացել առնեն, ստեղ Շուստերի մեղքը չկա, ինքը իրանից ինչ հասնում էր արելա

----------


## Vaho

Ժողովուրդ ջան մեկա ռեալը մեր թիմնա ու միշտել լավնա  :Hands Up:

----------


## Սերխիո

Ռեալի խաղը նոյեմբերի-2-ին ա ՞  :Sad:

----------


## PetrAni

Հաաաաաաաաա՜...... :LOL:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Հաաաաաաաաա՜......


Միևնույն է նայելու եմ :Tongue:

----------


## Ambrosine

> ինձ թվումա ամենաօպտիմալ դասավորվածություննա ու լավագույնը էս կազմը կլինի՝
> ----------Casillas
> Ramos-Pepe-Cannavaro-Marcelo
> -----------Diarra------------
> ---Van Der Vaart--Sneijder----
> --Higuain------------Robben---
> -----------RVN----------
> չնայած Գուտին ու Դե Լա Ռեդնել չեն փչացնի կենտրոնը, իսկ այ Ռաուլի տեղը իմ համար մեծ կասկածա հարուցում, *վաբշե խաղ չխաղաց երեկ*, իսկ Իգուաինը աջ քաշված տոշնիա, համել Ռամոսին պադմոգա կլնի


էս արդեն Ռաուլին դուրս թողեցիք հա? :Angry2: 
մի խաղ լավ չի խաղում, պահածոյացնում եք? բայց հլը հաշվեք, թե քանի խաղ ա իր համառության շնորհիվ հասցվել հաղթական ավարտի: էդ ձեր հոլանդացիները Ռաուլից լավն են հա? Ռաւլը սաղիդ ցույց կտա. ու վաբշե թիմի կորիզը իսպանացիներն են՝ Կասիլիաս, Ռամոս, Գուտի, Ռաուլ /ներկայիս իմ կարծիքով/

Շնորհավոր հաղթանակի կապակցությամբ :Smile:

----------


## REAL_ist

Ռաուլի ցավնել տանեմ բայց հիմա լավ մարզավիճակում չի մի խաղով չեմ ասում :Smile:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ռաուլի ցավնել տանեմ բայց հիմա լավ մարզավիճակում չի մի խաղով չեմ ասում


դե ես էլ ասում եմ, որ ինքը դեռ ցույց կտա :Smile: 

*էս մեր մոդերատորը ուր ա?*  :Think:

----------


## tiko272

Շատ զարմանալի է ֆորումում առկա Ռեալի երկրպագուների անտարբերությունը կատարված դեպքի նկատմամբ: 
Ամսի 30-ին Ռեալը գավաթային խաղում հանդիպեց Ռեալ Յունիոնի հետ և պարտվեց 3-2 հաշվով: Խաղի ընթացքում 13-րդ րոպեին Ռուբեն Դե Լա Ռեդը կորցրեց գիտակցությունը և ընկավ: Ահավոր տեսարան էր: Փառք Աստծո, որոշ ժամանակ անց կարողացավ գալ գիտակցության և շտապ տեղափոխվեց հիվանդանոց:
Կան կադրեր ասածիս վերաբերյալ: Տալիս եմ հղումները.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5D53N...eature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GH0Zs...eature=related

Մաղթենք առողջություն Ռուբենին:

----------


## Սամվել

> Շատ զարմանալի է ֆորումում առկա Ռեալի երկրպագուների անտարբերությունը կատարված դեպքի նկատմամբ: 
> Ամսի 30-ին Ռեալը գավաթային խաղում հանդիպեց Ռեալ Յունիոնի հետ և պարտվեց 3-2 հաշվով: Խաղի ընթացքում 13-րդ րոպեին Ռուբեն Դե Լա Ռեդը կորցրեց գիտակցությունը և ընկավ: Ահավոր տեսարան էր: Փառք Աստծո, որոշ ժամանակ անց կարողացավ գալ գիտակցության և շտապ տեղափոխվեց հիվանդանոց:
> Կան կադրեր ասածիս վերաբերյալ: Տալիս եմ հղումները.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5D53N...eature=related
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GH0Zs...eature=related
> 
> Մաղթենք առողջություն Ռուբենին:


Ոհո... Ես չգիտեի  :Xeloq:  

Խեղճ տղա.. բայց ի՞նչա եղել.. սիրտնա թե դիաբետի նման մի բանա՞  :Think:

----------


## tiko272

Կոնկրետ մամուլում բան չի ասվում, բայց ասվումա որ կատարվելա մանրակրկիտ հետազոտություն և ամեն ինչ կարգինա հիմա:
Ուղղակի երբ դա տեսա ակամաից հիշեցի Պուերտային (Սեվիլիայից` անցյալ տարի դաշտում խաղի ժամանակ կորցրեց գիտակցությունը, իսկ 2 օր հետո մահացավ) և դա շատ ցավալի էր:

----------


## REAL_ist

ճնշումնա իջել, ինչ որ ետ դաշտը բարձր գտնվող տեղումեր, սաղ նոռմալա բայց արդեն

----------


## Տիգրան

Ալմերիա - Ռեալ 1-1, 

Ռաուլ 38', Պիատտի 82'

ահավոր վատ խաղ տակտիկական տեսանկյունից: Իմ կարծիքով մեղավորը միմիայն Շուստերն է:

----------


## Ambrosine

ահավոր ա. խոսքեր չկան. միջին գծում մարդ չերևաց կամ էլ ես եմ քոռ :Angry2:

----------


## Ռեդ

> ահավոր ա. խոսքեր չկան. միջին գծում մարդ չերևաց կամ էլ ես եմ քոռ


Շնորհավորում եմ, քոռ չես  :Angry2: 
2 միավոր կորցրին  :Angry2:

----------


## REAL_ist

սպասում էի սենց դժվար խաղ, տրամաբանական էր ավարտը, սենց խաղեր բոլոր առաջատարների մոտ էլ կլինեն, Շուստերը սխալ արեց որ Իգուաինին հանեց

----------


## Ambrosine

> Շնորհավորում եմ, քոռ չես 
> 2 միավոր կորցրին


էդ լավ ա, որ քոռ չեմ :Angry2: 
2 անգին միավոոոոոր :Angry2: 

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> Իմ կարծիքով մեղավորը միմիայն Շուստերն է:


չհամաձայնվել չեմ կարող

----------


## Տիգրան

> սպասում էի սենց դժվար խաղ, տրամաբանական էր ավարտը, սենց խաղեր բոլոր առաջատարների մոտ էլ կլինեն, Շուստերը սխալ արեց որ Իգուաինին հանեց


իսկ ինչու բարսելոնը կարա 5 հատ շփցնի իսկ մերոնք հազիվ մի հատ և այն էլ խայտառակ խաղով, և ինչու էր սպասելի սենց խաղ??

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Միշտ սիրել եմ այն խաղերը, երբ մի գոլ խպելուց հետո հաղթող թիմը մտնումա սեփական կիսադաշտ ու սպասումա խաղի ավարտին ու վերջում պատժվումա: Դզումա մի այլ կարգի ֆուտբոլը փչացնող թիմերի պատժվոլը, որ թիմը ուզումա լինի:  :Smile:

----------


## REAL_ist

> իսկ ինչու բարսելոնը կարա 5 հատ շփցնի իսկ մերոնք հազիվ մի հատ և այն էլ խայտառակ խաղով, և ինչու էր սպասելի սենց խաղ??


որտև 1. Բարսան իրա դաշտումեր խաղում ինչը եքքա կապ ունի, Ալմերիան իրա դաշում ու դուսը տարբեր թմերեն 2. Բարսան հիմա լավ թափա հավքե, իսկ Ռեալը նորմալ հունով եթումա, աչոկների պակասել հլը որ չկա, սաղ առաջնությունը դեմներսա, կարևորը մոտակա խաղերը մերոնքել թափ հավքեն
սպասելի էր որովհետև ես կարգի թմերի հետ թաքուբիր խաղերա լինում որ իրանց դաշտում պռագուլկայա լինում, բացի դրանից թիմը վերջին խաղերում ետքանել լավ մարզավիճակում չի, կարևորը վատ մարզավիճակում ետապները որը սաղ թմերնե կունենան ինչքան հնարավորա շատ աչոկ հավքել, ու հենց վատ վախտերով շատ աչոկ հավքողնել կդառնա չեմպիոն, թե չե Բարսան իր ներկայից թափով ձև չունի մինչև վերջ ձքի, սպադեր հաստատ կլնեն

----------


## Տիգրան

բայց մոտակայքում սկսվում են դժվար խաղերը, ու եթե էսօր մենք սենց խաղանք, բա են դժվարներին ոնց պիտի դիմանանք?

----------


## REAL_ist

այ ուժեղ թմերի հետ խաղերում կերևա էս տարվա մեր թմի ուժեղությունը :Wink:  ես օպտիմիստորենեմ տրամադրված, դժվարա լինելու,  բայց կրելու ենք սաղին :Goblin:

----------


## Amourchik

Ահավորից էլ ահավոր խաղ: Ես դեռ վաղուց ասում էի որ մեր մարզիչը ահավոր տակտիկական սխալներ էր թույլ տալիս բայց սաղ ասում էին ինքը մեղավոր չի հիմա համոզվեցինք որ ինքն ա մեղավոր:Մենակ կասեմ որ պաչպանությունում իրոք հզոր էինք այ այդտեղ խոսքեր չունեմ :Ok: բայց տակտիկան ուղղակի ահավոր էր սենց որ գնա մենք............. :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## REAL_ist

ետ մի գոլը չլներ կասեիք հալալա Շուստերին ճիշտ տեղում ճիշտ տակտիկա կիրառեց, ամենինչ հարաբերական մի խաղով պետք չի դատել, ու իրա տակտիկական գիտելիքների մեջ մի կասկածեք դեռ Խետաֆեյում ինքը եքքա բանա ապացուցել, սխալվելու իրավունք սաղել ունեն
Կաննավարոյի դերը մեր պաշտպանությունում շատ մեծա :Ok:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Դզումա մի այլ կարգի ֆուտբոլը *փչացնող թիմերի պատժվոլը*, որ թիմը ուզումա լինի:


Ով ոնց , բայց շատ սխալ արտահայտություն ա Ռեալի հասցեին…


Հ.Գ.
տղեքը գլուխս են կորցրել երեկ , պռավալին են գնցել , հլը  մեր ձենը չեն լսել բոլոր մեծ ու մանրապճեղ թիմերը :Angry2:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Պետրոս ջան որ թիմը ուզումա խաղա ում հետ ուզումա խաղա: Մի գոլ խփել մտնել պաշտպանություն իմ համար ֆուտբոլ փչացնելա: Նույն կերպ լիվերպուլը 3 միավոր կորցրեց տոտենհեմի հետ խաղում: Ֆուտբոլը պիտի հարձակվողական լինի  :Wink: 
Եվ դա այն դոպքում երբ բոլորն էլ գիտեն որ 1-0-ն լպրծուն հաշիվա 1գոլ և դու պարտված ես արդեն;

----------


## Amourchik

> ետ մի գոլը չլներ կասեիք հալալա Շուստերին ճիշտ տեղում ճիշտ տակտիկա կիրառեց, ամենինչ հարաբերական մի խաղով պետք չի դատել, ու իրա տակտիկական գիտելիքների մեջ մի կասկածեք դեռ Խետաֆեյում ինքը եքքա բանա ապացուցել, սխալվելու իրավունք սաղել ունեն
> Կաննավարոյի դերը մեր պաշտպանությունում շատ մեծա


Բայց ես մենակ մի խաղով չեմ դատել պարզապես այն խաղը որը հիմա ցույց ա տալիս մեր Ռեալը ինձ չի գոհացնում դրա համար էլ ասում եմ որ մարզիչնա մեղավոր

----------


## Vaho

Ժողովուրդ ջան դուք նկատել եք՞ որ էս ռեալը վոնց ուզում ընեցել խաղումա, այսինքն ինքնա որոշում թե հաղթի թե նիչյա անի,  վոնց որ հենց մտածված մեկ մեկ հաշիվ արեց ու ինձ թվումա ինչ որ մեկի ինատու :Think:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

Ես չեմ կարողացել խաղը նայեմ: Շատ վատ ա՞ խաղացել:

----------


## Տիգրան

> Ժողովուրդ ջան դուք նկատել եք՞ որ էս ռեալը վոնց ուզում ընեցել խաղումա, այսինքն ինքնա որոշում թե հաղթի թե նիչյա անի,  վոնց որ հենց մտածված մեկ մեկ հաշիվ արեց ու ինձ թվումա ինչ որ մեկի ինատու


Չէի ասի քանի որ հաստատ իրան ձեռք չի տա որևէ խաղ պարտվի, դա տրամաբանական չի

----------


## Vaho

> Չէի ասի քանի որ հաստատ իրան ձեռք չի տա որևէ խաղ պարտվի, դա տրամաբանական չի


Համաձայն եմ որ ձեռք չի տա իրան պարտությունը, բայց որ տեսել ես թե ինչ ձեվա ինքը կարողանում խաղա որ ուզումա, կամ ինչպիսի անելանելի իրավիճակներիցա կարողանում դուրս գա, ել ուրիշ բան չի մնում մտածել  ախր ալմերիաի հետ երբ որ գոլ բաց թողեցին դրանից հետ սկի չխաղացին, ու դեռ 20 րոպ ել ժամանկ ունեին, իսկ հիշեք յուվենտուսի հետ խաղը երկրորդ խաղակեսի վերջում երբ որ Իգուաին ին հանեցին զամեն միանգամից դրանից հետո ոնց սկսեցին խաղալ ու մեկ անգամել արդյունքի հասան, համենայնդեպս ինձ թվումա որ իրանք մտածված են անում:

----------


## Սամվել

> Համաձայն եմ որ ձեռք չի տա իրան պարտությունը, բայց որ տեսել ես թե ինչ ձեվա ինքը կարողանում խաղա որ ուզումա, կամ ինչպիսի անելանելի իրավիճակներիցա կարողանում դուրս գա, ել ուրիշ բան չի մնում մտածել  ախր ալմերիաի հետ երբ որ գոլ բաց թողեցին դրանից հետ սկի չխաղացին, ու դեռ 20 րոպ ել ժամանկ ունեին, իսկ հիշեք յուվենտուսի հետ խաղը երկրորդ խաղակեսի վերջում երբ որ Իգուաին ին հանեցին զամեն միանգամից դրանից հետո ոնց սկսեցին խաղալ ու մեկ անգամել արդյունքի հասան, համենայնդեպս ինձ թվումա որ իրանք մտածված են անում:


ՄԻ րոպե 82րդ Րոպեին չի խփե՞լ Ալմերիան  :Think:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> ՄԻ րոպե 82րդ Րոպեին չի խփե՞լ Ալմերիան


ուհու :Smile:

----------


## Սամվել

> ուհու


Փաստորեն 12 րոպե ավելացրե՞լ են  :Smile:

----------


## REAL_ist

ֆուտբոլը հենց նրանովա հետաքրքիր որ միշտ չի ուժեղ թիմնա կրում, մարդեն մի քանի խաղել կարա չստացվի, ոնցոր ասումեն գնդակը կլորա դաշտնել հարթ

----------


## Vaho

> ՄԻ րոպե 82րդ Րոպեին չի խփե՞լ Ալմերիան


Հա՞  :Think:  ուրեմն ետ 8 րոպեն ինձ 20 րոպեա թվացել :Wink:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Հա՞  ուրեմն ետ 8 րոպեն ինձ 20 րոպեա թվացել


բայց ամեն դեպքում ասածդ խելքին մոտ էր :Wink:  ես էլ եմ մտածում, որ չհաղթած խաղերի մեծ մասը ինչ-որ անբնական ա :Xeloq:

----------


## Ռեդ

Էսօր Ռեալը ի՞նչ ա անելու  :Jpit:   :Clapping:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Էսօր Ռեալը ի՞նչ ա անելու


Ս*ը*պանելու ա՜՜՜՜՜՜՜ :Hands Up:

----------


## Սամվել

Իմ կարծիքով Նիչյայա լինելու...  :Blush: 

0-0

----------


## PygmaliOn

Սպասում ենք ամենալավը:  Էս ձևի բաներ չլինեն: 
Այսօր`
Դարպասապահներ. Կասիլիաս, Դուդեկ
Պաշտպաններ. Պեպե, Կաննավարո, Հայնցե, Ռամոս, Մարսելո, Սալգադո
Կիսապաշտպաններ. Դիարա, Գագո, Գուտի, Սնեյդեր, Վան Դեր Վաարտ, Դրենտե, Ռոբեն
Հարձակվողներ. Հիգուաին, Ռաուլ, Ռուդ Վան Նիստելռոյ, Սավիոլա
Միգել Տորրեսը, Դե լա Ռեդը չեն խաղալու

----------


## REAL_ist

դժվարին հաղթանակա լինելու…

----------


## Vaho

էսօր ռեալը հաղթելուա կարամ միատ հիմա շնորհաvորել բոլորիտ միատել հաղթելուց հետո :Good:  :Yes:

----------


## Ռեդ

Ժող էս Դրենտեն ինչե՞ր ա անում  :Lol2:   :Jpit:

----------


## Լեո

Մալադեց Դել Պիեռոյին :Hands Up:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

Հաղթելու ենք: ՌՎՆ-ն խփելու ա, մեկ էլ ՎԴՎ-ն ա մտնելու խփի:

----------


## Ռեդ

Դե որ ասում եմ էս Իգուաինին պիտի հանի  :Angry2:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

Բայց Դրենտեին հալալ ա: Չջոկեցի, թե Ռոբբենը ինչի չկար:

----------


## REAL_ist

Կասիլյասից սենց խայտառակ խաղ չէի սպասում, լավա ստենկեն ուգլավոյ ֆլաժոկի մոտ չէր կանգնացրե :Angry2: մերոնցից չնայած մենակ Դռենտեներ խաղում, բայց պտի խփեին մի հատ մինիմում

Դել Պիերոյին եսել ծափ կտաի, բայց ոնցեմ զզվում կատենաչոյից :Bad: 

հուսովեմ մերոնց ամենաանհաջող խաղը կլինի էս տարվա ՉԼ–ում

----------


## Taurus

Նորմալ ա, ինչ ա եողել որ, պիտի մի հատ Զենիթ պահեք էլի,... կամ էլ Բատե :Smile:

----------


## salatik

Զենիթը Ռեալի հետ շատ լավ էր խաղում, նենց որ պետքա իրանց հավաքեն, թե չէ կպարտվեն ու դուրս կմնան :
Ռեալը երեկ շատ վատ էր խաղում, Ռաուլը չէր երևում, իսկ թիմի խաղը շատ ժամանակ կախվածա լինում մեկ ֆուտբոլիստից, հիշեք Զիդանին, իրա հետևից տանում էր բոլորին:
Դել Պիերոն իսկական ավագա, ինքը կարումա նկարի, ստեղծագործի դաշտում:
Ռոման ինչի էր պարտվում, բոլորս էլ հասկացանք, Տոտտին չկար, եկավ ու ամեն ինչ կարգավորեց:

----------


## Ռեդ

> Կասիլյասից սենց խայտառակ խաղ չէի սպասում, լավա ստենկեն ուգլավոյ ֆլաժոկի մոտ չէր կանգնացրեմերոնցից չնայած մենակ Դռենտեներ խաղում, բայց պտի խփեին մի հատ մինիմում
> 
> Դել Պիերոյին եսել ծափ կտաի, բայց ոնցեմ զզվում կատենաչոյից
> 
> հուսովեմ մերոնց ամենաանհաջող խաղը կլինի էս տարվա ՉԼ–ում


Խաղի գլխավոր մեղավորը՝ *Բեռն Շուստեր*

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Խաղի գլխավոր մեղավորը՝ *Բեռն Շուստեր*


Հա էլի. իրան դրել ա բեսամթ գիտունի տեղ, էքսպերեմինտներ ա անում:

----------


## REAL_ist

ինչով էր գլխավոր մեղավոր, եթե Կասիլյասը ճիշտ տեղ կանգներ 25 մետրից գլորած բաց չթողեր ու խայտառակ սխալ ստենկա չսարքեր, Ռամոսը 3 մետրից գոլերին խփեր խաղը լռիվ ուրիշ ձև կեթար, մերոնք վատ չէին սկսել
հա մեկե Գուտին նեռվերիս ազդեց առաջի գոլի վախտ մոտը լինեի միատ հավեսով կտաի վզակոթին :Angry2: հերիք չի պաս տվեց Դել Պիեռոյին որ եթա գոլ խփի, դրանից հետո էլ իրա համար հանգիստ քայլումա գոնե վազի հետևից սխալը ուղի :Angry2:

----------


## salatik

մարզիչը մեղավոր չէր, թիմի տերերն են մեղավոր, որ լիքը լավ ֆուտբոլիստների ծախեցին առանց մտածելու, Ռոբինիոն ահագին արդյունավետ խաղ էր ցույց տալիս, ինչի ծախեցին, մարդ բան չհասկացավ

----------


## REAL_ist

չէր ուզում խաղար հոմ զոռով չէին պահելու, սխալը նրանումեր որ ոչ մի փոխարինում չառան, ձմեռը շտապ խաղացողա պետք հարձակվողական ոճի, լավ կլիներ աջ եզրային, մնումա հարմար թեկնածու գտնեն

----------


## salatik

հա ընկել են Ռոնալդուի հետևից, բայց նրան ով կծախի? 
ես լսել եմ, որ Բենզեմային են ուզում առնեն, շատ լավնա, որ կարողանան ձեռք բերեն, ահագին լավ բան կստացվի
գիտես շատ լավ ֆուտբոլիստներ կան, որ տեղափոխվելով ուրիշ երկիր, ուրիշ թիմ, չեն գտնում իրանց խաղը, դրա համար ում որ արդեն գտել ես չպետքա նենց անես, որ հեռանա քեզանից

----------


## Ռեդ

> հա ընկել են Ռոնալդուի հետևից, բայց նրան ով կծախի? 
> ես լսել եմ, որ Բենզեմային են ուզում առնեն, շատ լավնա, որ կարողանան ձեռք բերեն, ահագին լավ բան կստացվի
> գիտես շատ լավ ֆուտբոլիստներ կան, որ տեղափոխվելով ուրիշ երկիր, ուրիշ թիմ, չեն գտնում իրանց խաղը, դրա համար ում որ արդեն գտել ես չպետքա նենց անես, որ հեռանա քեզանից


Մանչը Ռոնալդուին հաստատ չի տա

----------


## REAL_ist

Ռոբինյոն իրա հիմար խելքից գնաց, անշնորհակալ լակոտ դուս եկավ, Բենզեմային էլ հուսովեմ կկարողանան առնեն, ներկայիս ամենատաղանդավոր խաղացողներիցա

----------


## salatik

Հա Բենզեմային Յուվեն էլ էր ուզում առնի, անգամ Տրեզեգենա կարծեմ գնացել, որ բարեխոսի, բայց ոնց երևումա Ռեալ կտեղափոխվի
Դիեգոին էլ են մերոնք էլի առաջարկել, տեսնենք դրանից ինչ դուրս կգա, ինքն էլ լավնա շատ, Վերդերի Դիեգոն:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Եթե էսքանից հետո Կասիլյասին ոսկե գնդակ տան, Ուրեմն էտ մրցանակնելա անկապ մրցանակ: Դրա սարքած պատը նայեք: Հերիք չի մոտակա անկյունը չի փակել գնացելա հեռակայիցա պատը դզում, մի հատ էլ գնացել էշ-էշ կանգնելա ուղիղ դարպասի մեջտեղում, որ ոչ մի բան չտեսնի: Հլը Դել Պիեռոն հարված չարած հորս ասեցի հեսա բլիժնի գոլա խփելու, պատը սխալա կանգնած ու տենց էլ խփեց  :Smile:  Հալա Յուվեին, Հալալա Մադրիդի երկրպագուներին, որ Ալեքսին ծափահարեցին վերջում… հիշեցի մի քանի տարի առաջվա էլ կլասիկոն, որ Բարսելոնին էին ծափահարում  :Smile:  մի հատ էս տարի էլ անենք դրանից  :Hands Up:

----------


## Dayana

Ներսես ձյաձյա Ռեալին անուն մի կպցրու: Երեկվա խաղը ճիշտ է չեմ նայել, բայց միևնույնէ  Մադրիդի Ռեալը եղել է ու մնում է Արքայական Թիմ  :Tongue: 

 ::}:   :Tomato:

----------


## Vaho

> Եթե էսքանից հետո Կասիլյասին ոսկե գնդակ տան, Ուրեմն էտ մրցանակնելա անկապ մրցանակ: Դրա սարքած պատը նայեք: Հերիք չի մոտակա անկյունը չի փակել գնացելա հեռակայիցա պատը դզում, մի հատ էլ գնացել էշ-էշ կանգնելա ուղիղ դարպասի մեջտեղում, որ ոչ մի բան չտեսնի: Հլը Դել Պիեռոն հարված չարած հորս ասեցի հեսա բլիժնի գոլա խփելու, պատը սխալա կանգնած ու տենց էլ խփեց  Հալա Յուվեին, Հալալա Մադրիդի երկրպագուներին, որ Ալեքսին ծափահարեցին վերջում… հիշեցի մի քանի տարի առաջվա էլ կլասիկոն, որ Բարսելոնին էին ծափահարում  մի հատ էս տարի էլ անենք դրանից


 :Hands Up:  շատ տոշնի ես ասում  :Ok:   :Hands Up:

----------


## salatik

Ներսեսը ճիշտ էլ հիշելա, առաջին անգամ ոտքի կանգնած Ռոնալդինիոյին ծափ տվեցին Ռեալի երկրպագուները, իսկ երկրորդ անգամ երեկ` Դել Պիերոին :Hands Up: 
Դել Պիերոն էլ, որպես կարգին տղա, շնորհակալությունա հայտնել Սանտիագո Բեռնաբեու մարզադաշտում գտնվող բոլոր մարզասերներին:

----------


## Amourchik

> Ներսեսը ճիշտ էլ հիշելա, առաջին անգամ ոտքի կանգնած Ռոնալդինիոյին ծափ տվեցին Ռեալի երկրպագուները, իսկ երկրորդ անգամ երեկ` Դել Պիերոին
> Դել Պիերոն էլ, որպես կարգին տղա, շնորհակալությունա հայտնել Սանտիագո Բեռնաբեու մարզադաշտում գտնվող բոլոր մարզասերներին:


Սա ևս մեկ անգամ վկայումա և Արքայական ակումբի մեծությունը և նրա երկրպագուների արիստոկրատիզմը: :Wink: Շուստերի տեղը չի Ռեալը կկրկնեմ ինչքան էլ պետք լինի եկավ Կապելոյի աշխատանքով առաջ գնաց գիտեր էտա մենակ իրան խաղի ժամանակ որ նայում եմ ասում եմ մեկը լինի իրան հույստ տա ու հավաքի նենց ա խեղճանում մարդու աչքերը լցվում են որ իրան ա նայում :Angry2: թիմի նկատմամբ ոչ մի բողոք չունեմ բոլորը կաշիներից դուրս էին գալիս երեկ:Կրկին հիշեմ մի հիանալի ասացվածք- երբ թիմը հաղթում ա հաղթում են խաղացողները երբ պարտվում ա պարտվումա մարզիչը սրանով ամեն ինչ ասեցի ես

----------


## Ambrosine

> Եթե էսքանից հետո Կասիլյասին ոսկե գնդակ տան, Ուրեմն էտ մրցանակնելա անկապ մրցանակ: Դրա սարքած պատը նայեք: Հերիք չի մոտակա անկյունը չի փակել գնացելա հեռակայիցա պատը դզում, մի հատ էլ գնացել էշ-էշ կանգնելա ուղիղ դարպասի մեջտեղում, որ ոչ մի բան չտեսնի: Հլը Դել Պիեռոն հարված չարած հորս ասեցի հեսա բլիժնի գոլա խփելու, պատը սխալա կանգնած ու տենց էլ խփեց  Հալա Յուվեին, Հալալա Մադրիդի երկրպագուներին, որ Ալեքսին ծափահարեցին վերջում… հիշեցի մի քանի տարի առաջվա էլ կլասիկոն, որ Բարսելոնին էին ծափահարում  *մի հատ էս տարի էլ անենք դրանից*





> շատ տոշնի ես ասում


Vro ջան, եթե ճիշտ եմ հասկացել, դու Ռեալի ֆան ես, ուրեմն չեմ հասկանում, թե ինչի ես Ներսերի ասածին այսպես արձագանքել? :Xeloq:  երևի ուշադիր չես եղել :Wink:  հլը տես ինչ երազանք ունի? :LOL:  ինքը Բարսայի ֆան ա :Think: 


Հ.Գ. ասեմ, որ լավ ֆուտբոլիստներին Ռեալի երկրպագուները միշտ էլ հարգում են. Յուվենթուսից Դել Պյերոն ա, Միլանից Մալդինին, .... Ռաուլին բան չասեք

----------


## Սերխիո

Չկան իմ համար ֆուտբոլիստներ, կա միայն Ռեալ Մադրիդ ակումբ , դրա համար էլ կասիլյասը ,Ռամոսը իրանց պապաների ձեռը բռնած էլ գան , մեկա , ամեն մեկին մի հատ թաթալոշ ա հասնում ,որ իմանան ինչ ա նշանակում թիմի անունը գցել ինչ-որ մի թիմիկի դեմ խաղում…

Սուձյան էլ .....

----------


## Սամվել

> Չկան իմ համար ֆուտբոլիստներ, կա միայն Ռեալ Մադրիդ ակումբ , դրա համար էլ կասիլյասը ,Ռամոսը իրանց պապաների ձեռը բռնած էլ գան , մեկա , ամեն մեկին մի հատ թաթալոշ ա հասնում ,որ իմանան ինչ ա նշանակում թիմի անունը գցել ինչ-որ մի թիմիկի դեմ խաղում…
> 
> Սուձյան էլ .....


Պետրոս Թիմիկը արդեն քանի տարիյա Դնգստումա Ռեալին.. ու պետք չի Ռեալին ավելի բարձր դասել.. Յուվեն մեծ թիմա  :Ok: 

Չնայած ես էլ Յուվե չեմ սիրում...  :Blush:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Յուվեն մեծ թիմա


Վեսթ Հեմն էլ մեծ թիմ ա սանդեռլենդի դեմ

----------


## Սամվել

> Վեսթ Հեմն էլ մեծ թիմ ա սանդեռլենդի դեմ


հիմա քո ասելով Ռեալին ավելի ես փոքրացնում  :Wink:

----------


## Սամվել

Սերխիոն Ռեալին մնացածից բարձրա դասում.. դա սխալա... անկախ նրանից ես ինչ թիմ եմ երկրպագում ես մնացածին էլ եմ հարգում... 

Նմանավանդ որ էս վերջի մի 5-6 տարից Յուվեն որտեղ ռեալին բռնումա ծեծումա  :Blush:

----------


## Vaho

> Vro ջան, եթե ճիշտ եմ հասկացել, դու Ռեալի ֆան ես, ուրեմն չեմ հասկանում, թե ինչի ես Ներսերի ասածին այսպես արձագանքել? երևի ուշադիր չես եղել հլը տես ինչ երազանք ունի? ինքը Բարսայի ֆան ա
> 
> 
> Հ.Գ. ասեմ, որ լավ ֆուտբոլիստներին Ռեալի երկրպագուները միշտ էլ հարգում են. Յուվենթուսից Դել Պյերոն ա, Միլանից Մալդինին, .... Ռաուլին բան չասեք


չե հա :Sad:  եսել գիտեմ թե ստեղ մենք մերոնցով են խոսում , ես չգիտեյի որ Ներսեսը  բարսի ֆաներիցա: Լավ հեսա կայցելեմ իրան  :Cool:

----------


## Սամվել

> չե հա եսել գիտեմ թե ստեղ մենք մերոնցով են խոսում , ես չգիտեյի որ Ներսեսը  բարսի ֆաներիցա: Լավ հեսա կայցելեմ իրան


Ընդ որում ոչ միայն Ներսեսը  :Blush:

----------


## Dayana

> մերոնցից ես հա?


Պապան մի ժամանակ Ռեալ էր բալեծ անում, ես էլ նենց կողքից ստից-մտից նայում էի 



> Հա հա .. ԻՆքնելա Ֆուտբոլ 4 տարին մեկ նայում.. ու գիտի որ 22 հոգով են խաղւոմ մի հատ գնդակով... Հետևաբար Ռեալի երկրպագույա 
> 
> Ասում եք ո՞նց եք


Համ էլ ես ամեն չորեքշաբթի պարտաճանաչ Ֆուտբոլ պլյուս եմ առնում, մարշուտկայի մեջ կարդում եմ  :Blush:  ու նաև ի գիտություն քեզ Սամ ջան ասեմ, որ մի ժամանակ Ռոբերտո Կառլոսին շատ էի սիրում  :Tongue:  Կրկնում եմ, ոչ թե Ռաուլին կամ Բեքհեմին, այլ Կառլոսչիկին  :Tongue:  Պլյուս գիտեմ Մարադոննային  :Tongue:  ու մի ժամանակ դեսկթոփիս Բատիստուտայի նկարն էր  :Tongue: 

*Ռեա~լ*

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Եթե էսքանից հետո Կասիլյասին ոսկե գնդակ տան, Ուրեմն էտ մրցանակնելա անկապ մրցանակ: Դրա սարքած պատը նայեք: Հերիք չի մոտակա անկյունը չի փակել գնացելա հեռակայիցա պատը դզում, մի հատ էլ գնացել էշ-էշ կանգնելա ուղիղ դարպասի մեջտեղում, որ ոչ մի բան չտեսնի: Հլը Դել Պիեռոն հարված չարած հորս ասեցի հեսա բլիժնի գոլա խփելու, պատը սխալա կանգնած ու տենց էլ խփեց  Հալա Յուվեին, Հալալա Մադրիդի երկրպագուներին, որ Ալեքսին ծափահարեցին վերջում… հիշեցի մի քանի տարի առաջվա էլ կլասիկոն, որ Բարսելոնին էին ծափահարում  մի հատ էս տարի էլ անենք դրանից





> Vro ջան, եթե ճիշտ եմ հասկացել, դու Ռեալի ֆան ես, ուրեմն չեմ հասկանում, թե ինչի ես Ներսերի ասածին այսպես արձագանքել? երևի ուշադիր չես եղել հլը տես ինչ երազանք ունի? ինքը Բարսայի ֆան ա
> 
> Հ.Գ. ասեմ, որ լավ ֆուտբոլիստներին Ռեալի երկրպագուները միշտ էլ հարգում են. Յուվենթուսից Դել Պյերոն ա, Միլանից Մալդինին, .... Ռաուլին բան չասեք


Էհ ինչ սուբյեկտիվ ես մոտենում բայց, ուրեմն էտքան գրածիցս մենակ ետ վերջին մի ցանկությունս հա տենց երևաց  :Beee:  Մարդը հետս համաձայնա ինչ ես ուզում  :Think: 

ի դեպ Դռենտեն լրիվ խոտա երևում, վազումա մենակ բայց վերջում յա ժլատությունա անում պաս չի տալիս յա էլ բառադի մի բանա անում: Ռամոսը լրիվ տրաքելա, մի 2  շաբաթով արձակուրդա պետք ուղարկել, 2-րդ խաղակեսին քանի անգամ հասավ գնդակին բայց գնդակախառը դաշտից դուրս եկավ: Հոգնելա մեղքա քանի խաղ կարողա մենակով ամբողջ աջ թևով վազի:

----------


## Vaho

> Եթե էսքանից հետո Կասիլյասին ոսկե գնդակ տան, Ուրեմն էտ մրցանակնելա անկապ մրցանակ: Դրա սարքած պատը նայեք: Հերիք չի մոտակա անկյունը չի փակել գնացելա հեռակայիցա պատը դզում, մի հատ էլ գնացել էշ-էշ կանգնելա ուղիղ դարպասի մեջտեղում, որ ոչ մի բան չտեսնի: Հլը Դել Պիեռոն հարված չարած հորս ասեցի հեսա բլիժնի գոլա խփելու, պատը սխալա կանգնած ու տենց էլ խփեց  Հալա Յուվեին, Հալալա Մադրիդի երկրպագուներին, որ Ալեքսին ծափահարեցին վերջում… հիշեցի մի քանի տարի առաջվա էլ կլասիկոն, որ Բարսելոնին էին ծափահարում  մի հատ էս տարի էլ անենք դրանից


Տո այ Ներսես ջան մենք ենք մեր թմով խոսում ենք դու միատել մտել ես մեր հետ վերլուծում ես իբր չգիդես հա մեկա ինչել ուզումա լինի ետի ռեալնա ու դու ել լավ գիդես որ ռեալը մնումա ռեալ ու ամենինչովել բարձրա մյուս բոլոր ակումբներից, իսկ բարսից որ վապշե շատ բարձրա, մոռացել ես անցաց տարվա ետ երկու թիմերի հանդիպումները, ու համել ռեալի ամեն մի խաղացող միատ բարսելոնայի ցելի թիմնա իրա զամեներով, մարզիչներով ու դաժե խի չե որ բժիշկներով  :Acute:

----------


## Սամվել

> Տո այ Ներսես ջան մենք ենք մեր թմով խոսում ենք դու միատել մտել ես մեր հետ վերլուծում ես իբր չգիդես հա մեկա ինչել ուզումա լինի ետի ռեալնա ու դու ել լավ գիդես որ ռեալը մնումա ռեալ ու ամենինչովել բարձրա մյուս բոլոր ակումբներից, իսկ բարսից որ վապշե շատ բարձրա, մոռացել ես անցաց տարվա ետ երկու թիմերի հանդիպումները, ու համել ռեալի ամեն մի խաղացող միատ բարսելոնայի ցելի թիմնա իրա զամեներով, մարզիչներով ու դաժե խի չե որ բժիշկներով


Ապեր քանի՞ տարիա ֆուտբոլ ես նույում... Գիտես Եվրոպայի առաջնության լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստը ո՞վա :

----------


## Սամվել

> այսինքն ինչ ես ուզում սել ետ հարցերովտ՞


Էն որ քո ասածից մարդ կարա ենթադրի որ երեկ ես սկսել ֆուտբոլ նայել...  :Think: 

Ասինք սիրել սիրել.. բայց դե չի կարելի մնացած թիմերին նվաստացնել ինչա թե Ռեալին սիրում եք...

Էլ չեմ ասում ֆուտբոլիստներին  :Xeloq:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Եթե էսքանից հետո Կասիլյասին ոսկե գնդակ տան, Ուրեմն էտ մրցանակնելա անկապ մրցանակ: Դրա սարքած պատը նայեք: Հերիք չի մոտակա անկյունը չի փակել գնացելա հեռակայիցա պատը դզում, մի հատ էլ գնացել էշ-էշ կանգնելա ուղիղ դարպասի մեջտեղում, որ ոչ մի բան չտեսնի: Հլը Դել Պիեռոն հարված չարած հորս ասեցի հեսա բլիժնի գոլա խփելու, պատը սխալա կանգնած ու տենց էլ խփեց  Հալա Յուվեին, Հալալա Մադրիդի երկրպագուներին, որ Ալեքսին ծափահարեցին վերջում… հիշեցի մի քանի տարի առաջվա էլ կլասիկոն, որ Բարսելոնին էին ծափահարում  մի հատ էս տարի էլ անենք դրանից


Ինչ կայֆա բայց  :LOL: 
Չգիտեր որ Ռեալի երկրպագու չեմ  :LOL: 



> շատ տոշնի ես ասում


Իմացավ  :LOL: 



> չե հա եսել գիտեմ թե ստեղ մենք մերոնցով են խոսում , ես չգիտեյի որ Ներսեսը  բարսի ֆաներիցա: Լավ հեսա կայցելեմ իրան


Այցելեց  :Lol2: 



> Տո այ Ներսես ջան մենք ենք մեր թմով խոսում ենք դու միատել մտել ես մեր հետ վերլուծում ես իբր չգիդես հա մեկա ինչել ուզումա լինի ետի ռեալնա ու դու ել լավ գիդես որ ռեալը մնումա ռեալ ու ամենինչովել բարձրա մյուս բոլոր ակումբներից, իսկ բարսից որ վապշե շատ բարձրա, մոռացել ես անցաց տարվա ետ երկու թիմերի հանդիպումները, ու համել ռեալի ամեն մի խաղացող միատ բարսելոնայի ցելի թիմնա իրա զամեներով, մարզիչներով ու դաժե խի չե որ բժիշկներով


Հա Վրո ջան լրիվ ռեալի խաղացողները տերմինատոր են, բժշկական գիտությունների թեկնածու են, ամեն մեկնել առնվազն 48 հատ ոտ ունի  :Smile:  
լավ էլի, բա եղավ .... Ես ֆուտբոլից եմ խոսում, հիմա գնաց օդի մեջ լրիվից 18 գլուխ բարձրա սենցա նենցա:

----------


## Dayana

Լավ էլի Ներս, եթե մեկն ու մեկը նույնն ասեր Բարսելոնի մասին, բոլորդ պլյուսիկներ կդնեիք, իսկ եթե Ռեալն է, ուրեմն կամ ֆուտբոլ չեն նայում, կամ 48 ոտով են խաղում, կամ էլ նման մի բան  :Wink:  Ռեալի ու Բարսելոնի միջև խաղ պատմությունն արդեն ունի ...   :Wink:

----------


## Ռեդ

Ռոբբենը չի խաղալու 5-6 շաբաթ

----------


## Vaho

> Էն որ քո ասածից մարդ կարա ենթադրի որ երեկ ես սկսել ֆուտբոլ նայել... 
> 
> Ասինք սիրել սիրել.. բայց դե չի կարելի մնացած թիմերին նվաստացնել ինչա թե Ռեալին սիրում եք...
> 
> Էլ չեմ ասում ֆուտբոլիստներին


Սամվել ուրեմն ասեմ իմացի, որ ես ֆուտբոլ նայում արդեն մի  25 տարի ու ոչ մի թմի ել չեմ նվաստացնում, բայց ետ Ներսեսը մտելա ու մեր երկրպագած թմին նվաստացնումա ախր ըտենց չի լինում, դու որ գրածիցս ես ենթադրել որ ես ուրիշ թմերին նվաստացնում եմ՞

----------


## Սամվել

> Լավ էլի Ներս, եթե մեկն ու մեկը նույնն ասեր Բարսելոնի մասին, բոլորդ պլյուսիկներ կդնեիք, իսկ եթե Ռեալն է, ուրեմն կամ ֆուտբոլ չեն նայում, կամ 48 ոտով են խաղում, կամ էլ նման մի բան  Ռեալի ու Բարսելոնի միջև խաղ պատմությունն արդեն ունի ...


Հաստատ չէի դնի.. ու բազմիցս ասել եմ.. կարևորը ֆուտբոլնա ոչ թե թիմը... 

Թիմը էնքանովա կարևոր ինչքանով բավարարումա իմ սիրած ոճի ֆուտբոլին  :Wink: 

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց



> Սամվել-ի խոսքերից
> 					
> 
> Էն որ քո ասածից մարդ կարա ենթադրի որ երեկ ես սկսել ֆուտբոլ նայել... 
> 
> Ասինք սիրել սիրել.. բայց դե չի կարելի մնացած թիմերին նվաստացնել ինչա թե Ռեալին սիրում եք...
> 
> Էլ չեմ ասում ֆուտբոլիստներին 
> 
> ...


Ցավդ էլ տանեմ... 

Դե ուրեմն նենց բաներ գրի որ հասկանանք ֆուտբոլից հասկացող մարդա գրում  :Drinks: 

Ներսեսը ընդամենը վերլուծություն էր արել ու ասել էր որ սենց խաղով Բարսայի հիմիկվա խաղին չեն դիմանա էտքան բան... 

Իսկ դու մտար ամեն ֆուտբոլիսը մի հատ Բարսայա բան ման.. իրա Նոու կամպով բժիշկներով ու մասաժիստներով...  :Wink:  

Համաձայնվի որ տենց ասելը սխալա  :Xeloq:

----------


## Vaho

> Ինչ կայֆա բայց 
> Չգիտեր որ Ռեալի երկրպագու չեմ 
> 
> Իմացավ 
> 
> Այցելեց 
> 
> 
> Հա Վրո ջան լրիվ ռեալի խաղացողները տերմինատոր են, բժշկական գիտությունների թեկնածու են, ամեն մեկնել առնվազն 48 հատ ոտ ունի  
> լավ էլի, բա եղավ .... Ես ֆուտբոլից եմ խոսում, հիմա գնաց օդի մեջ լրիվից 18 գլուխ բարձրա սենցա նենցա:


հմի ես չհասկացա դու ուրախ ես որ ռեալը պարտվելա թե տխուր

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց



> Հաստատ չէի դնի.. ու բազմիցս ասել եմ.. կարևորը ֆուտբոլնա ոչ թե թիմը... 
> 
> Թիմը էնքանովա կարևոր ինչքանով բավարարումա իմ սիրած ոճի ֆուտբոլին 
> 
> Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց
> 
> 
> Ցավդ էլ տանեմ... 
> 
> ...


համաձայն եմ որ ըտենց ասելը ճիշտ չի բայց դե ետ ըտենցա :LOL: 

Ավելացվել է 4 րոպե անց



> Ռոբբենը չի խաղալու 5-6 շաբաթ


խի ինչա եղել՞

----------


## Ռեդ

> խի ինչա եղել՞


Վնասվածք, վնասվածք, վնասվածք
մտի www.realmadrid.com նորություններում կա  :Wink:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Լավ էլի Ներս, եթե մեկն ու մեկը նույնն ասեր Բարսելոնի մասին, բոլորդ պլյուսիկներ կդնեիք, իսկ եթե Ռեալն է, ուրեմն կամ ֆուտբոլ չեն նայում, կամ 48 ոտով են խաղում, կամ էլ նման մի բան  Ռեալի ու Բարսելոնի միջև խաղ պատմությունն արդեն ունի ...


Ինքնա ասում սենց 



> համել ռեալի ամեն մի խաղացող միատ բարսելոնայի ցելի թիմնա իրա զամեներով, մարզիչներով ու դաժե խի չե որ բժիշկներով


Ես էլ պատկերացրեցի  :Blush:

----------


## Vaho

> Վնասվածք, վնասվածք, վնասվածք
> մտի www.realmadrid.com նորություններում կա


իսկ ռուսերեն լեզվով չկա ստեղ

----------


## REAL_ist

վայքո արաաաաա, լավեե, այ միատ են անշնորհակալ լակոտը բա չլներ :Sad:  ֆլանգվի խաղցողների բեսամփ պակաս կա, Դռենտեն ոնցոր ձի լինի, մենակ վազել գիտի, չնայած մեկու մեջ լավել ֆինտիֆլյուշկեք ուդառներ ու լավ պասերելա քցում, եքքա աճելու տեղ ունի

----------


## Սամվել

> վայքո արաաաաա, լավեե, այ միատ են անշնորհակալ լակոտը բա չլներ ֆլանգվի խաղցողների բեսամփ պակաս կա, Դռենտեն ոնցոր ձի լինի, մենակ վազել գիտի, չնայած մեկու մեջ լավել ֆինտիֆլյուշկեք ուդառներ ու լավ պասերելա քցում, եքքա աճելու տեղ ունի


Անկեղծ ասած էտ Ռոբինյոին առանձնապես միշտ էլ չեմ սիրել...
Բայց դե անցած տարի լավ էր խաղում...

Բայց կարծում եմ շատ ճիշտ արին որ ծախին.. թե չէ նախ թիմի մթնորոտն էլ վարի տալու 2րդն էլ հաստատ եթե վիզ դրած չխաղար մենակ վնաս էր տալու  :Think:

----------


## Ռեդ

> իսկ ռուսերեն լեզվով չկա ստեղ


Ռուսերեն չկա, մենակ     english, español, 日本語  :Smile:

----------


## Vaho

> վայքո արաաաաա, լավեե, այ միատ են անշնորհակալ լակոտը բա չլներ ֆլանգվի խաղցողների բեսամփ պակաս կա, Դռենտեն ոնցոր ձի լինի, մենակ վազել գիտի, չնայած մեկու մեջ լավել ֆինտիֆլյուշկեք ուդառներ ու լավ պասերելա քցում, եքքա աճելու տեղ ունի


Ետ Դռենտեին Շուստերը իզուր հենց սկզբից դաշտ հանեց իրա տեղ պետքա Վան Դեռ Վառդին մտցներ, Դռենտեին որ են վաղտ հաներ որ վաղտ միշտ հանում եր, այսինքն երկրորդ խաղակեսի վերջերում ետ վաղտ նոր ինքը արդյունավետ խաղ կխաղար, ետ տղեն առաըժմ մի քանի րոպա կարողանում լավ խաղալ

Ավելացվել է 37 վայրկյան անց



> Ռուսերեն չկա, մենակ     english, español, 日本語


դրանցից ոչ մեկը չգիդեմ  :Blush:

----------


## Սամվել

Դռենտեն շատ արագա ու շատ տապոռ.. իսկական 2րդ տայմի վերջերի ֆուտբոլիստ  :LOL:

----------


## Vaho

Համենայնդեպս իմ կարծիքով երեկվա ռեալի պարտության պատճառը 90 տոկոսով մեղաոր էր Շուսթերը

----------


## REAL_ist

> Անկեղծ ասած էտ Ռոբինյոին առանձնապես միշտ էլ չեմ սիրել...
> Բայց դե անցած տարի լավ էր խաղում...
> 
> Բայց կարծում եմ շատ ճիշտ արին որ ծախին.. թե չէ նախ թիմի մթնորոտն էլ վարի տալու 2րդն էլ հաստատ եթե վիզ դրած չխաղար մենակ վնաս էր տալու


հա դե պարզա եթքանից հետո չէին կարա պահեին, բայց որ վերջի րոպեին թողին սաղ ու փոխարինող չառան այ ետ իրանց ամենամեծ սխալներ :Angry2: 



> Ետ Դռենտեին Շուստերը իզուր հենց սկզբից դաշտ հանեց իրա տեղ պետքա Վան Դեռ Վառդին մտցներ,


առանց ֆլանգեր ոնց պտի խաղաին բա, կարար տեղը Իգուաինին գոնե մցներ, ետի ֆլանգերումելա կարում խաղա, Ռոբբենի պակասը շատա զգացվում էս թմում, ու ետ ամենաթույլ կողմնա հաշվի առնելով դրա շուշից լինելը

----------


## Ռեդ

> Համենայնդեպս իմ կարծիքով երեկվա ռեալի պարտության պատճառը 90 տոկոսով մեղաոր էր Շուսթերը





> Խաղի գլխավոր մեղավորը՝ *Բեռն Շուստեր*


Այո այո  :Smile:

----------


## Vaho

Ռոբբենի պակասը շատա զգացվում էս թմում, ու ետ ամենաթույլ կողմնա հաշվի առնելով դրա շուշից լինելը[/QUOTE]

Լրիվ համաջայն եմ շատ ափսոս որ Ռոբբենը չկար

----------


## Amourchik

Ուրախացեք բոլոր նրանք ովքեր կարծում են Ռամոսը չպետքա խաղա  հիմա չի խաղալու վնասվածք ունի: Հետաքրքիրա ինչն ա պատճառը որ սկսեցիք Կասիլյասին ու Ռամոսին մենակ մեղադրել ի դեպ հիշեցնեմ ձեզ որ ինչ Շուստերը եկել ա Ռամոսը  լավ չի խաղում  իսկ ինքը հաստատ կարողա խաղալ:Հիշեք մեծն Կապելլոյի ժամանակ ինչ էր անում Ռամոսը կենտրոնում ինքը անանցանելի պաշտպան էր համարվում, իսկ ես հաստատ Կապելլոյի սկզբունքների հետ ավելի համամիտ եմ քան Շուստերի :Think:  Մեկ էլ ասեմ որ Կասիլյասն ու Ռամոսը ահագին բան են արել Ռեալի համար ու դեռ անելու են պետք չի մի քանի խաղով մարդկանց վտարել Ռեալից ես նույնիսկ սկսեցի կասկածել որ շատերտ ուզում եք որ Ռամոսը գնա Միլան, երևի ուզում եք Կասիլյասին էլ տանի:Հենց մեր ցավն էլ այն ա որ երբեք ծանր պահերին մեր սիրած թիմին ու ֆուտբոլիստներին գովելու փոխարեն շարունակ քննադատում ու բողոքում ենք նրանցից հեչ գովելի փաստ չի դա իմ շատ սիրելի Ռեալիստներ վերջ տվեք դրան :Angry2:

----------


## Vaho

> Ուրախացեք բոլոր նրանք ովքեր կարծում են Ռամոսը չպետքա խաղա  հիմա չի խաղալու վնասվածք ունի: Հետաքրքիրա ինչն ա պատճառը որ սկսեցիք Կասիլյասին ու Ռամոսին մենակ մեղադրել ի դեպ հիշեցնեմ ձեզ որ ինչ Շուստերը եկել ա Ռամոսը  լավ չի խաղում  իսկ ինքը հաստատ կարողա խաղալ:Հիշեք մեծն Կապելլոյի ժամանակ ինչ էր անում Ռամոսը կենտրոնում ինքը անանցանելի պաշտպան էր համարվում, իսկ ես հաստատ Կապելլոյի սկզբունքների հետ ավելի համամիտ եմ քան Շուստերի Մեկ էլ ասեմ որ Կասիլյասն ու Ռամոսը ահագին բան են արել Ռեալի համար ու դեռ անելու են պետք չի մի քանի խաղով մարդկանց վտարել Ռեալից ես նույնիսկ սկսեցի կասկածել որ շատերտ ուզում եք որ Ռամոսը գնա Միլան, երևի ուզում եք Կասիլյասին էլ տանի:Հենց մեր ցավն էլ այն ա որ երբեք ծանր պահերին մեր սիրած թիմին ու ֆուտբոլիստներին գովելու փոխարեն շարունակ քննադատում ու բողոքում ենք նրանցից հեչ գովելի փաստ չի դա իմ շատ սիրելի Ռեալիստներ վերջ տվեք դրան


Դու ճիշտ ես ասում, թե չե ընեց տպաորությունա որ մենք մենակ լեն օրերի երկրպագու ենք  :LOL: 

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց



> Դու ճիշտ ես ասում, թե չե ընեց տպաորությունա որ մենք մենակ լեն օրերի երկրպագու ենք


ժողովուրդ ջան մի հատ լավ կայք ասեք խաղերի մասին տեղեկություներ ստանալու համար:

----------


## REAL_ist

> ի դեպ հիշեցնեմ ձեզ որ ինչ Շուստերը եկել ա Ռամոսը լավ չի խաղում


էս կարողա մենակ էս տարվա խաղերենես նայել :Shok: 
Ռամոսը 2 տարիա գերազանց ու իրա ամենաուժեղ ֆուտբոլնա խաղում հենց Շուստերի գլխավորությամբ, ուղղակի հիմա շողուլից ընգելա, տեղը կգա, Միլան գնալու մասին խոսք չի կարա գնա

----------


## Amourchik

> էս կարողա մենակ էս տարվա խաղերենես նայել
> Ռամոսը 2 տարիա գերազանց ու իրա ամենաուժեղ ֆուտբոլնա խաղում հենց Շուստերի գլխավորությամբ, ուղղակի հիմա շողուլից ընգելա, տեղը կգա, Միլան գնալու մասին խոսք չի կարա գնա


Բայց ոնց եմ մենակ էս տարի նայում եթե ասում եմ որ իմ կարծիքով Կապելլոյի ժամանակ ավելի լավ էր խաղում :Wink: հարցը դա չի ես քանի տարի եմ Ռեալ նայում հարցը նրանում ա որ դու քո խոսքերին հակասեցիր քանի որ ասում ես Ռամոսը երկու տարի ա լավ ա խաղում բայց ես լրիվ համոզված եմ որ դու նրա այս տարվա կատարած աժխատանքից գոհ չես այնտեղ մնաց միայն մի տարի ու ասեմ որ ինքը իրա բոլոր հարցազրույցնեում սկսած անցած տարվանից ասումա որ ինքը այս երկու տարի է ինչ այնքան էլ լավ չի խաղում  :Ok: ես հույսով եմ որ ինքը կվերագտնի իրան ինչպես նաև մյուսները բայց որ անձամբ ինձ համար Կապելլոն ավելի մակարդակով մարզիչ էր քան մեր ներկայիս մարզիչը դա հաստատ :Wink:

----------


## Amourchik

> Դու ճիշտ ես ասում, թե չե ընեց տպաորությունա որ մենք մենակ լեն օրերի երկրպագու ենք


բայց ես իմ խոսքերում չեմ օգտագործել նեղ ու *լեն* բառերից և ոչ մեկը :Xeloq: որ խնդրեմ չես ասի ինչ նկատի ունեիր սա ասելով: :Blush:

----------


## Սամվել

> Բայց ոնց եմ մենակ էս տարի նայում եթե ասում եմ որ իմ կարծիքով Կապելլոյի ժամանակ ավելի լավ էր խաղումհարցը դա չի ես քանի տարի եմ Ռեալ նայում հարցը նրանում ա որ դու քո խոսքերին հակասեցիր քանի որ ասում ես Ռամոսը երկու տարի ա լավ ա խաղում բայց ես լրիվ համոզված եմ որ դու նրա այս տարվա կատարած աժխատանքից գոհ չես այնտեղ մնաց միայն մի տարի ու ասեմ որ ինքը իրա բոլոր հարցազրույցնեում սկսած անցած տարվանից ասումա որ ինքը այս երկու տարի է ինչ այնքան էլ լավ չի խաղում ես հույսով եմ որ ինքը կվերագտնի իրան ինչպես նաև մյուսները բայց որ անձամբ ինձ համար Կապելլոն ավելի մակարդակով մարզիչ էր քան մեր ներկայիս մարզիչը դա հաստատ


Վախ իմ արև  :LOL:  :LOL: 

Ես էլ եմ հիշում թե ոնց էր խաղում անցած տարի Ռամոսը.. ու նախանցած տարի էլ.. հիմա էլ սկսելա վարի գնալ ինչ եք խառնվել իրար.. մակարդակով մի 4-5 տարի խաղաց իրան հերիքա  :Tongue:  :Blush:

----------


## Ambrosine

[QUOTE=Xxxx;1324649]


> Դու ճիշտ ես ասում, թե չե ընեց տպաորությունա որ մենք մենակ լեն օրերի երկրպագու ենք





> բայց ես իմ խոսքերում չեմ օգտագործել նեղ ու *լեն* բառերից և ոչ մեկըոր խնդրեմ չես ասի ինչ նկատի ունեիր սա ասելով:


դե ուզում էր ասեր, որ մենակ լավ օրվա երկրպագու չենք :Wink: 

հանգիստ ժողովուրդ, հանգիստ...
Ռաուլին բան չասեք. էս թեման փակինք միանգամից :Tongue: 
Ռամոսը, Կասիլյասը անփոխարինելի են մեր թիմի համար. չեմ հիշում ով էր գրել, որ եթե էսքանից հետո Կասիլյասը ոսկե գնդակ ստանա, նշանակում ա, որ էդ մրցանակն էլ ա ստից մի բան. ՍՏՈՊ. բա ով պիտի ստանա? Վալդեսը? :LOL:

----------


## Սամվել

> դե ուզում էր ասեր, որ մենակ լավ օրվա երկրպագու չենք
> 
> հանգիստ ժողովուրդ, հանգիստ...
> Ռաուլին բան չասեք. էս թեման փակինք միանգամից
> Ռամոսը, Կասիլյասը անփոխարինելի են մեր թիմի համար. չեմ հիշում ով էր գրել, որ եթե էսքանից հետո Կասիլյասը ոսկե գնդակ ստանա, նշանակում ա, որ էդ մրցանակն էլ ա ստից մի բան. ՍՏՈՊ. բա ով պիտի ստանա? Վալդեսը?


Մեսսի, Խավի  :Wink:

----------


## Amourchik

> Վախ իմ արև 
> 
> Ես էլ եմ հիշում թե ոնց էր խաղում անցած տարի Ռամոսը.. ու նախանցած տարի էլ.. հիմա էլ սկսելա վարի գնալ ինչ եք խառնվել իրար.. մակարդակով մի 4-5 տարի խաղաց իրան հերիքա


այ հենց սրա համար էլ մտահոգվում էի հենց մի  փոքրիկ անհամաձայնություն ա լինում Ռեալիստներիս մեջ Սամվելն ու նրա կողմանակիցները անմիջապես փորձում են այդ առիթից օգտվել :Angry2: դե հերիք ա ուրեմն վիճենք ու մեր թիմին աջակցենք ոչ թե մենք էլ սկսենք ամեն կերպ քննադատենք որ Բարսելոնիստներն էլ ուրախանան :Angry2: Համել Սամվել ջան պետք չի այդպես արտահայտվել դու էլ գիտես որ դա սխալ բան էր ոնց ես ասում թե  մի չորս տարի խաղաց հերիքա ու դու կարծում ես որ ինքը իրա գագաթնակետի խաղը խաղացել ա արդեն եթե այդպես ես կարծում ես ուղղակի մեղմ ասած ահագին կզարմանամ :Think: եթե չես հավանում նրախաղը դա մեկ այլ հարց է բայց որ իրա ուժերի վրա էլ ես կասկածում դա արդեն անընդունելի ա

----------


## Սամվել

> այ հենց սրա համար էլ մտահոգվում էի հենց մի  փոքրիկ անհամաձայնություն ա լինում Ռեալիստներիս մեջ Սամվելն ու նրա կողմանակիցները անմիջապես փորձում են այդ առիթից օգտվելդե հերիք ա ուրեմն վիճենք ու մեր թիմին աջակցենք ոչ թե մենք էլ սկսենք ամեն կերպ քննադատենք որ Բարսելոնիստներն էլ ուրախանանՀամել Սամվել ջան պետք չի այդպես արտահայտվել դու էլ գիտես որ դա սխալ բան էր ոնց ես ասում թե  մի չորս տարի խաղաց հերիքա ու դու կարծում ես որ ինքը իրա գագաթնակետի խաղը խաղացել ա արդեն եթե այդպես ես կարծում ես ուղղակի մեղմ ասած ահագին կզարմանամեթե չես հավանում նրախաղը դա մեկ այլ հարց է բայց որ իրա ուժերի վրա էլ ես կասկածում դա արդեն անընդունելի ա


հենց էտա հավանում եմ  :Wink:  Ինքը լավ ֆուտբոլիստա.. բայց ես գուշակություններով չեմ զբաղվում.. պրծելա ասում եմ պռծելա.. բայց դե ամեն դեպքում չեմ կարծում որ իրա լավ վախտերից լավ խաղա... հո՞ չի բերելու պատ շարի .. ու բաժանվի 4 մասի  :Think:

----------


## Amourchik

> հենց էտա հավանում եմ  Ինքը լավ ֆուտբոլիստա.. բայց ես գուշակություններով չեմ զբաղվում.. պրծելա ասում եմ պռծելա.. բայց դե ամեն դեպքում չեմ կարծում որ իրա լավ վախտերից լավ խաղա... հո՞ չի բերելու պատ շարի .. ու բաժանվի 4 մասի


Անկեղծ ասած չէի սպասում քեզանից նման գրառում:  :Shok: Ախր դու համոզված եմ որ գիտես որ յուրաքանչյուր ֆուտբոլիստի հետ լինում ա դա լինում են և անկումներ և վերելքներ իսկ նա ընդհամենը 22 տարեկան ա դեռ ողջ ֆուտբոլային կարիերան դիմացնա դեռ այս տարի ես համոզված եմ որ նա  կվերադառնա իր լավագույն մարզավիճակին իսկ ամենալավագույն մարզավիճակին հասնելու համար դեռ երկար ճանապարհ ունի երբ այդ ճանապարհն անցնի կտեսնես որ կդառնա այն ֆուտբոլիստը որին սպասում է ողջ ֆուտբոլային ախարհը :Ok:  :Wink:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Բայց ոնց եմ մենակ էս տարի նայում եթե ասում եմ որ իմ կարծիքով Կապելլոյի ժամանակ ավելի լավ էր խաղումհարցը դա չի ես քանի տարի եմ Ռեալ նայում հարցը նրանում ա որ դու քո խոսքերին հակասեցիր քանի որ ասում ես Ռամոսը երկու տարի ա լավ ա խաղում բայց ես լրիվ համոզված եմ որ դու նրա այս տարվա կատարած աժխատանքից գոհ չես այնտեղ մնաց միայն մի տարի ու ասեմ որ ինքը իրա բոլոր հարցազրույցնեում սկսած անցած տարվանից ասումա որ ինքը այս երկու տարի է ինչ այնքան էլ լավ չի խաղում ես հույսով եմ որ ինքը կվերագտնի իրան ինչպես նաև մյուսները բայց որ անձամբ ինձ համար Կապելլոն ավելի մակարդակով մարզիչ էր քան մեր ներկայիս մարզիչը դա հաստատ


ապեր որ ասումեմ անցած տարի չեմ ասում հիմիկվանից մինչև 2006ի նոյեմբեր, ի նկատի ունեմ 2 սեզոնը անցած մեկը Կապելոյի մյուսնել ՇՈՒՍՏԵՐԻ գլխավորությամբ, ֆուտբոլիցենք վերջիվերջո խոսում, ու ես հաստատ ոշմիձև իմ բառերին չեմ հակասում
երկրորդնել չգիտեմ հարցազրուցներում ինչա ասել ինչ չի ասել ես իմ աչքովեմ իրա խաղը տեսել ու հաստատ Կապելլոյից հետո անցած սեզոնը վատ չի խաղացել, հլի մի բանել եքքքքքքքքքքա աճելա, Կապելլոյին եսելեմ համարում ավելի բարձրակարգ մարզիչ քան Շուստերը, ուղղակի Շուստերին բերեցին որ ավելի հարձակվողական խաղան ինչը անցած սեզոնում ստացվեց ու անցած սեզոնը Կապելլոյի սեզոնից ավելի հաջող էր բոլոր առումներով :Wink: 

Ռամոսի համար ասեմ որ ինքը հլը մի 10 տարի էլ բարձրակարգ խաղ կխաղա ու իրա ամենալավ մարզավիճակը դեր առջևումա :Ok:

----------


## Սամվել

> Անկեղծ ասած չէի սպասում քեզանից նման գրառում: Ախր դու համոզված եմ որ գիտես որ յուրաքանչյուր ֆուտբոլիստի հետ լինում ա դա լինում են և անկումներ և վերելքներ իսկ նա ընդհամենը 22 տարեկան ա դեռ ողջ ֆուտբոլային կարիերան դիմացնա դեռ այս տարի ես համոզված եմ որ նա  կվերադառնա իր լավագույն մարզավիճակին իսկ ամենալավագույն մարզավիճակին հասնելու համար դեռ երկար ճանապարհ ունի երբ այդ ճանապարհն անցնի կտեսնես որ կդառնա այն ֆուտբոլիստը որին սպասում է ողջ ֆուտբոլային ախարհը


Հա դե ինքը իրա լավ վախտերով հենց տենց լավ էլ խաղում էր  :Wink:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ինչի դու Երևանից չե՞ս


հետո ինչ? մուրաբայի համար պիտի տնից դուրս գամ? :LOL:

----------


## Amourchik

> Հա դե ինքը իրա լավ վախտերով հենց տենց լավ էլ խաղում էր


դե ուրեմն էլի կխաղա :Wink:

----------


## REAL_ist

մեղմ ասած լավ չի, սեզոնը հեչ լավ չի դասավորվում

----------


## Vaho

> Դու ճիշտ ես ասում, թե չե ընեց տպաորությունա որ մենք մենակ լեն օրերի երկրպագու ենք 
> 
> բայց ես իմ խոսքերում չեմ օգտագործել նեղ ու *լեն* բառերից և ոչ մեկըոր խնդրեմ չես ասի ինչ նկատի ունեիր սա ասելով:


հա ես գիտեմ որ չեք օգտագործել, էտ ես եմ ասում, ելնելով քո այն խոսքից որ ասել ես «Հենց մեր ցավն էլ այն ա որ երբեք ծանր պահերին մեր սիրած թիմին ու ֆուտբոլիստներին գովելու փոխարեն շարունակ քննադատում ու բողոքում ենք նրանցից հեչ գովելի փաստ չի դա իմ շատ սիրելի Ռեալիստներ վերջ տվեք դրան» ու շատ ճիշտ ես :Smile:

----------


## Սամվել

> Միատ հարց տամ բոլորիտ, երբ որ ռեալը պարտվումա ինչ եք անում, այսինքն ինչ միջոցներ եք ձեռնարկու որ մի ձեվ ետ պարտությունը որոշ չափով տանեք, մոռանաք կամ հարմարվեք դրան, մի խոսքով երեվի հասկացաք հարցս:


դե ես Ահագին ուրախանում եմ  :Tongue:

----------


## Vaho

> դե ես Ահագին ուրախանում եմ


դե ուրեմն եսել ավելի ուրախ եմ որ գոնե մեր հայերից ետ օրը ինչ որ մեկը ուրախ է, ոչինչ որ ռեալի պարտության հաշվին, կարեորը որ դու ուրախ ես լինում: Մեզ պետք է ուրախ լինել  :Ok:

----------


## REAL_ist

մտածումեմ ևս մեկ պատահականություն :Cool:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Միատ հարց տամ բոլորիտ, երբ որ ռեալը պարտվումա ինչ եք անում, այսինքն ինչ միջոցներ եք ձեռնարկու որ մի ձեվ ետ պարտությունը որոշ չափով տանեք, մոռանաք կամ հարմարվեք դրան, մի խոսքով երեվի հասկացաք հարցս:


մտաբերում եմ Բարսելոնի խղճուկ վիճակը, որ նույնիսկ 16-րդ հորիզոնականում էլ է եղել ու ինքս ինձ սփոփում եմ

----------


## Amourchik

Մի քանի օր զայրանում եմ հետո երբ մի հատ հաղթանակ են տանում միանգամից ամեն ինչ մոռանում եմ :Wink: համ էլ իսկական երկրպագուն պետք է նաև պարտվել իմանա առավել ևս Ռեալի երկրպագուները :Cool:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Մի քանի օր զայրանում եմ հետո երբ մի հատ հաղթանակ են տանում միանգամից ամեն ինչ մոռանում եմհամ էլ իսկական երկրպագուն պետք է նաև պարտվել իմանա առավել ևս Ռեալի երկրպագուները


չեմ ուզում պարտվել իմանամ. նետ, չուզում եմ :LOL: 
թու, թու, թու... խասյաթ կդառնա :LOL:

----------


## Amourchik

:Sad: Ռեալին ահավոր ծանր խաղերա սպասվում որտեղ թիմին հնարավոր է որ չկարողանան օգնել Վան Նիստելռոյն ու Ռոբբենը, ինչպես նաև այսօրվա խաղում բացի այս երկուսից չեն խաղալու Պեպեն, Դե լա Ռեդը և 99% հավանակությամբ Ռամոսը առանց այս ֆուտբոլիստների  մեզ համար շատ դժվար է լինելու և շատ հնարավոր է որ անհաջողության մատնվենք քանի որ այս բոլոր ֆուտբոլիստները հիմնական կազմի խաղացողներ են ստացվում է որ մենք այսօր խաղալու ենք կիսահիմնական կիսապահեստային կազմով ենթադրություններն էլ թողնում եմ ձեզ: :Sad: 
Ամեն դեպքում հաջողություն մեր Ռեալին :Sad:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

Ժողովուրդ մի խառնվեք իրար սաղ լավ ա լինելու:

----------


## Amourchik

> Ժողովուրդ մի խառնվեք իրար սաղ լավ ա լինելու:


ես էլ եմ ուզում որ այդպես լինի :Wink:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> ես էլ եմ ուզում որ այդպես լինի


Կարեւորը՝ դուխներս բարձր :Cool:

----------


## Amourchik

> Կարեւորը՝ դուխներս բարձր


Ճիշտ ես ասում բայց ավելի լավա ոչ թե մեր* դուխը* տեղը լինի այլ ֆուտբոլիստների :Wink:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Ճիշտ ես ասում բայց ավելի լավա ոչ թե մեր* դուխը* տեղը լինի այլ ֆուտբոլիստների


Մեր դուխը իրանց էլ կփոխանցվի, արխային: :Wink:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ռեալին ահավոր ծանր խաղերա սպասվում որտեղ թիմին հնարավոր է որ չկարողանան օգնել Վան Նիստելռոյն ու Ռոբբենը, ինչպես նաև այսօրվա խաղում բացի այս երկուսից չեն խաղալու Պեպեն, Դե լա Ռեդը և 99% հավանակությամբ Ռամոսը առանց այս ֆուտբոլիստների  մեզ համար շատ դժվար է լինելու և շատ հնարավոր է որ անհաջողության մատնվենք քանի որ այս բոլոր ֆուտբոլիստները հիմնական կազմի խաղացողներ են ստացվում է որ մենք այսօր խաղալու ենք կիսահիմնական կիսապահեստային կազմով ենթադրություններն էլ թողնում եմ ձեզ:
> Ամեն դեպքում հաջողություն մեր Ռեալին


ինչ, ինչ, ինչ? :Shok: 
Պեպեն ու Ռամոսը չեն խաղալու? լավ չիի :Xeloq: 

էս ով նավսեց? :Angry2:

----------


## REAL_ist

լուրեր կան որ Ռեալը նպատակ ունի ձմռանը ձեռք բերել Մարիո Գոմեսին, են որ եվրոյին ինչքան կարումեր ծուռեր տշում գոլերի դեմից :Angry2: 
բայց դե չեղածից լավ կլինի, հաշվի առնելով Նիստելռոյի երկար բացակայությունը, վերջիվերջո նախանցած գերմանիայի առաջնության լավագույն խաղացողն ու ռմբարկունա

----------


## Yellow Raven

Ահագին լուրջ կադրային խնդիրներ ունի,բայց դե մեկա ինձ չի թվում,որ Ռեալը կարա Սանտյագո Բեռնաբեուում կրվի Մալագային :Blush:  :Blush:

----------


## Amourchik

> ինչ, ինչ, ինչ?
> Պեպեն ու Ռամոսը չեն խաղալու? լավ չիի
> 
> էս ով նավսեց?


Պեպեն հաստատ չի խաղալու իսկ Ռամոսը Շուստերի հավաստմամբ այսօր առավոտյան նույնիսկ իր խաղակոշիկը չի կարողացել հագնել այդուհանդերձ Շուստերը հույս ուներ որ նա կլավանա և կմասնակցի այդ խաղին ինչը լրիվ տարօրինակ ա հնչում :Xeloq: 
Ճիշտ հարց էր *էս ով նավսեց?*

----------


## Ambrosine

> Պեպեն հաստատ չի խաղալու իսկ Ռամոսը Շուստերի հավաստմամբ այսօր առավոտյան նույնիսկ իր խաղակոշիկը չի կարողացել հագնել այդուհանդերձ Շուստերը հույս ուներ որ նա կլավանա և կմասնակցի այդ խաղին ինչը լրիվ տարօրինակ ա հնչում
> Ճիշտ հարց էր *էս ով նավսեց?*


տարօրինակ հնչելը ինչի հետ ես? :Think: 

Նավսին էլի, նավսին :Angry2:

----------


## Amourchik

> տարօրինակ հնչելը ինչի հետ ես?
> 
> Նավսին էլի, նավսին


նկատի ունեմ որ եթե այնքան վատ ա եղել ոտքի վիճակը որ նույնիսկ խաղակոշիկը չի կարողացել հագնել ապա ոնց կհասցնի մինչև երեկո այնպես լավանալ որ ամբողջիվին պատրաստ լինի խաղին :Think: 
ոչինչ մենք պետք ա էտ նավսին էլ դիմանանք :Wink:  :Angry2:

----------


## Սամվել

> տարօրինակ հնչելը ինչի հետ ես?
> 
> Նավսին էլի, նավսին


Դե նրա հետա երևի որ Մարդիկ էտքան ուժեղ Ռեգենեռացիա չունեն

----------


## Ambrosine

> նկատի ունեմ որ եթե այնքան վատ ա եղել ոտքի վիճակը որ նույնիսկ խաղակոշիկը չի կարողացել հագնել ապա ոնց կհասցնի մինչև երեկո այնպես լավանալ որ ամբողջիվին պատրաստ լինի խաղին
> ոչինչ մենք պետք ա էտ նավսին էլ դիմանանք


բայց ՌԱմոսի ոտքին ինչ էր եղել? խաղին լավ էլ վազում էր

ուրիշ ճար չունենք :Wink:

----------


## Amourchik

> բայց ՌԱմոսի ոտքին ինչ էր եղել? խաղին լավ էլ վազում էր
> 
> ուրիշ ճար չունենք


Դե իրա լավն էլ էն ա որ երբեք չենք զգում որ վնասվածք ունի :Wink: : Իրականում Յուվենթուսի հետ խաղում Պավել Նեդվեդի հետ բաղվեցին իրար և շատ լուրջ վնասվածք ա ստացել տեսնենք ինչ կլինի :Wink:

----------


## Սամվել

Հա... դաժը Եթե եղունգնա վնասվում ոտքի ահագին ցավոտա տենց ֆուտբոլ խաղալ հավատաացեք..  :Sad:  Ես որ մի 2 անգամ դրանից հետո ոտի բութ մատի վիրահատություն եմ տարել  :LOL:  Բայց լուրջ  :Smile:

----------


## Մարկիզ

Ինչպես միշտ… :LOL: 

11-մետրանոց չկար: :Bad:

----------


## REAL_ist

կար 11 մետրանոց, գծի վրա էր, գիծը համարվում տուգանայինի տարածքը, իսկ այ կռասնիի մասին էլ չասեմ :Angry2:  :Angry2:  :Angry2:  :Angry2:  :Angry2: էս ոչխարակերպ սուդյեն Ռեալի վրա գալովիա :Angry2: ասա ուզենար քացու տակ կքցեր ոչ թե հանկարծակի վրով կանցներ

----------


## Մարկիզ

> կար 11 մետրանոց, գծի վրա էր, գիծը համարվում տուգանայինի տարածքը, իսկ այ կռասնիի մասին էլ չասեմ


Էլ չեմ ասում, որ Մալագացիք մի 7 հատ կարային խփեին… :LOL: 
Չէ, չկա, թիմ չկա… :Think:

----------


## REAL_ist

թիմ կա է, խաղնա կորել, խաղ չկա, Հայնցեին պետքա ղրգել մանկապատենական թմում խաղա :Angry2:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> թիմ կա է, խաղնա կորել, խաղ չկա, Հայնցեին պետքա ղրգել մանկապատենական թմում խաղա


Ինչու՞ մենակ Հայնցեին… :LOL: 
Պաշտպանության աջ եզրը դափ-դատարկ էր, կիսապաշտպանության կենտրոնը չէր հասցնում:

----------


## REAL_ist

այ ճիշտ ասիր, կիսապաշտպանություն չկա, կենտրոնը հալած յուղի պես անցնումեն, Դիառայի պակասնա զգացվում, կենտրոնում չեն դիմավորում :Angry2: Հայնցենա մեջներից շատը տուֆտում, մեկել Մարսելոն բայց դե ետի լավ հարձակվումա, գոլով մեղքերի տողություն արեց

----------


## REAL_ist

> թիմ կա է, խաղնա կորել, խաղ չկա


բառերիս ապացույցն էր խաղը, ԹԻՄ կա, նենց թիմ որ դարը մեկա լինում, մնումա խաղը վերադառնա ու հենց սենց խաղերից հետոյա դուխները տեղը ընկնում, սպասենք մեկնարկելիք հաղթարշավին :Yahoo:

----------


## Amourchik

> կար 11 մետրանոց, գծի վրա էր, գիծը համարվում տուգանայինի տարածքը, իսկ այ կռասնիի մասին էլ չասեմէս ոչխարակերպ սուդյեն Ռեալի վրա գալովիաասա ուզենար քացու տակ կքցեր ոչ թե հանկարծակի վրով կանցներ


Շնորհավորում եեեեեեեեեեեեեեմ մեզ այս շատ կարևոր ու դժվարին հաղթանակի կապակցությամբ այ այօրվանից բռնվեք Բարսելոնիստներ հաստատ տեղը կգա մեր խաղը հոգեբանորեն կհավաքվենք ու .......
Ճիշտ ես ասում որ ուզենար մի հատ էլ ավել բան կաներ առավել ևս բոլորս գիտենք որ Ռամոսի համար դա խնդիր չի ում ուզում ա երբ ուզում ա ոտքի տակ ա գցում :LOL: իսկ այս մրցավարին հենց տես ա ասեցի էլի պարտվեցինք :Angry2: մեղմ ասած այս մրցավարից :Bad:  :Bad:  :Bad: 
շատ էր ուզում Ռեալը պարտվեր բայց դե .......
նորից եմ շնորհավորում մեզ՝ ՌԵԱԼԻՍՏՆԵՐԻՍ :Hands Up:  :Wink:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> բառերիս ապացույցն էր խաղը, ԹԻՄ կա, նենց թիմ որ դարը մեկա լինում, մնումա խաղը վերադառնա ու հենց սենց խաղերից հետոյա դուխները տեղը ընկնում, սպասենք մեկնարկելիք հաղթարշավին


Խաղը հեսա սկսում ա: Մալագայի նմաններին կրելը դաժե 10 հոգով հերոսություն չի, էն էլ պատահական՝ ոչ խաղով… :LOL: 

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
Դե, դուք տեսեք խաղը ո՞րն ա… :Jpit:

----------


## Սամվել

հա դե Ինչքան կարելիա Կոչկվել.. բա մեկ մեկ էլ Մալագայի նման թիմերին կհաղթեք էլ  :Jpit:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Խաղը հեսա սկսում ա: Մալագայի նմաններին կրելը դաժե 10 հոգով հերոսություն չի, էն էլ պատահական՝ ոչ խաղով…


ապեր էս թիմը Վալենսիայի նմաններին էլա կրել, 10 հոգովել չե 9 հոգով, տակ շտո դուխի ու կամքի հետ պռոբլեմ չունի :Wink:

----------


## Amourchik

> Էլ չեմ ասում, որ Մալագացիք մի 7 հատ կարային խփեին…
> Չէ, չկա, թիմ չկա…


էն էլ ով ասի:Մի օր Մեսսին չի խաղում մի հինգ տուր Բարսելոնը ուշքի չի գալիս հոգեբանորեն ճնշվումա ա ահագին :LOL:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> էն էլ ով ասի:Մի օր Մեսսին չի խաղում մի հինգ տուր Բարսելոնը ուշքի չի գալիս հոգեբանորեն ճնշվումա ա ահագին


Խի՞… Մեսին Բարսայի խաղացող չի… ու հզոր խաղացող ա, էնքան հզոր ինչքան Զիդանը, Ռոնալդինյոն, ոչ թե Ռաուլն ու Սալգադոն… :LOL:

----------


## REAL_ist

Զիդանի չափ հզոր խաղացող ներկա պահին չկա…Մեսսին հլը շաաաաաաաաատ հեռուա ետ մակարդակից

----------


## Սամվել

> Զիդանի չափ հզոր խաղացող ներկա պահին չկա…Մեսսին հլը շաաաաաաաաատ հեռուա ետ մակարդակից


Դե լավ Զիդանը մեծությունա.. բայց դե Մեսսին էլ հլը 21 տարեկանա.. 

Իսկ Զիդանին քանի՞ հոգի էր ճանաչում 21 տարեկանում..

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> հա դե բա ես էլ եմ ասում Ռեալը կարա առանց նենց ֆուտբոլիստների խաղա ինչպիսիք են *Ռամոսը* ,/ուզում եմ այս անունը հատուկ ընդգծել Սամվելի համար/ Ռաուլը, Նիստելռոյը ու այսպես կարող եմ ահագին շարունակեմ, իսկ Բարսելոնը երբ Մեսսին չի խաղում մնում ա մենակ աղոթել որ չպարտվի


Վերջին անգամ Ե՞րբ ես Բարսելոնի խաղ նայել  :Think:  :Xeloq:  :Shok:

----------


## Amourchik

> Դե լավ Զիդանը մեծությունա.. բայց դե Մեսսին էլ հլը 21 տարեկանա.. 
> 
> Իսկ Զիդանին քանի՞ հոգի էր ճանաչում 21 տարեկանում..
> 
> Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
> 
> 
> Վերջին անգամ Ե՞րբ ես Բարսելոնի խաղ նայել


Կլասիկոյի ժամանակ :Tongue:

----------


## REAL_ist

բան չասի, հլը իրա մոտ սաղ առջևումա, շանս ունի ետ մակարդակին հասնելու, իսկ այ օրինակ Ռոնալդինյոն չափազանց տաղանդավոր լինելով իմ կարծիքով ետ մակարդակին չհասավ, ասենք Զիդանին կհիշեն նենց ոնցոր Պլատինիին են հիշում, իսկ Ռոնալդինյոյին դժվար տենց հիշեն :Wink:  իսկ այ Մեսսիին կարող հիշեն եթե շարունակի զարգացումը

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Զիդանի չափ հզոր խաղացող ներկա պահին չկա…Մեսսին հլը շաաաաաաաաատ հեռուա ետ մակարդակից


Հա, լավ համաձայն եմ: Իրականում Զիդանն իմ սիրած ֆուտբոլիստն է, լավագույնը, իմ կարծիքով: Խեղճն էր 5 - 6 տարի ճկռած տանում Ռեալին: Էլ ի՞նչ Ռաուլ, ի՞նչ սիմուլյանտ Ֆիգո, Հելգերա ու Ռոնալդո: Ընդհանրապես Զիդանի ժամանակվա Ռեալում մեկ էլ Բեկհեմն էր լավ չլվում, մնացածների խաղը նման էր Նորվեգիայի կանանց հավաքականների խաղին: :LOL:

----------


## Սամվել

> Կլասիկոյի ժամանակ


Ես տենց մի պատասխան էլ սպասում էի ...  :Wink:

----------


## Amourchik

> բան չասի, հլը իրա մոտ սաղ առջևումա, շանս ունի ետ մակարդակին հասնելու, իսկ այ օրինակ Ռոնալդինյոն չափազանց տաղանդավոր լինելով իմ կարծիքով ետ մակարդակին չհասավ, ասենք Զիդանին կհիշեն նենց ոնցոր Պլատինիին են հիշում, իսկ Ռոնալդինյոյին դժվար տենց հիշեն իսկ այ Մեսսիին կարող հիշեն եթե շարունակի զարգացումը


ինչը խիստ կասկածելի ա  հաշվի առնելով նրա պահվածքը հեսա մոտակա տարիներին կստանա Ոսկե Գնդակը ու կհանգստանա :Tongue:

----------


## Սամվել

> բան չասի, հլը իրա մոտ սաղ առջևումա, շանս ունի ետ մակարդակին հասնելու, իսկ այ օրինակ Ռոնալդինյոն չափազանց տաղանդավոր լինելով իմ կարծիքով ետ մակարդակին չհասավ, ասենք Զիդանին կհիշեն նենց ոնցոր Պլատինիին են հիշում, իսկ Ռոնալդինյոյին դժվար տենց հիշեն իսկ այ Մեսսիին կարող հիշեն եթե շարունակի զարգացումը


Հա.. Դե ինչոր տեղ.. Չնայած եսիմ  :Think:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> հա դե բա ես էլ եմ ասում Ռեալը կարա առանց նենց ֆուտբոլիստների խաղա ինչպիսիք են *Ռամոսը* ,/ուզում եմ այս անունը հատուկ ընդգծել Սամվելի համար/ Ռաուլը, Նիստելռոյը ու այսպես կարող եմ ահագին շարունակել, իսկ Բարսելոնը երբ Մեսսին չի խաղում մնում ա մենակ աղոթել որ չպարտվի


Լավ, չափազանցացնում ես Xxxx ջան: Մեսսին լավն է շաաատ, բայց առանց Մեսսի էլ Բարսան էս Ռեալից լավ ա խաղում: Ասածիս ապացույցը ԳՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈ՜Լ :Tongue:

----------


## Amourchik

> Լավ, չափազանցացնում ես Xxxx ջան: Մեսսին լավն է շաաատ, բայց առանց Մեսսի էլ Բարսան էս Ռեալից լավ ա խաղում: Ասածիս ապացույցը ԳՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈ՜Լ


Դե հազիվ էլ *էս* Ռեալից լավ խաղա :Blush:  բայց երբ Ռեալը խաղա իրա ֆուտբոլը այդ ժամանակ կերևա :Cool:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Դե հազիվ էլ *էս* Ռեալից լավ խաղա բայց երբ Ռեալը խաղա իրա ֆուտբոլը այդ ժամանակ կերևա


Էդ ո՞րն ա իրա՝ Ռեալի խաղը, էս 12 տարի ա ֆուտբոլ եմ նայում, հա՜ էդ եմ լսում ու լսում, բայց տենց էլ չտեսա Ռեալի խաղ կոչված երևույթը:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## REAL_ist

իյաա բա անցած 4 կլասիկոն չես նայել Մարկիզ ախպեր? :Cool:  կամել 2002 թիվը Զիդանի հրաշք գոլով նվաճած չեմպիոնների գավաթով :Love:

----------


## Amourchik

> Էդ ո՞րն ա իրա՝ Ռեալի խաղը, էս 12 տարի ա ֆուտբոլ եմ նայում, հա՜ էդ եմ լսում ու լսում, բայց տենց էլ չտեսա Ռեալի խաղ կոչված երևույթը:


դե որ չես տեսել ես ինչ կարող եմ ասել :Wink: 12 տարի ա ֆուտբոլ ես նայում ու չես տեսել Ռեալի խաղ կոչվածը :Shok:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> իյաա բա անցած 4 կլասիկոն չես նայել Մարկիզ ախպեր? կամել 2002 թիվը Զիդանի հրաշք գոլով նվաճած չեմպիոնների գավաթով


2002 - Ռաուլ, Լուսիո, մեկ էլ Կառլոս Զիդան ձախ ոտ ու Գոոոլ-ը լավ եմ հիշում, դաժե զապիս էի արել էդ խաղը, օր ու մեջ գոլը նայում էի:
Բայց էդ խաղի երկրորդ կեսին Բայերը մորթեց… Կհիշես: Սեզարին փոխարինեց Կասիլյասը ու մի քանի գոլից Ռեալին փրկեց: Էնպես որ դա խաղ չէր, որ դնենք ու ասենք լավն էր: Իսկ Զիդանի գոլը հրաշք էր…

Կլասսիկոներն ի՞նչ, միշտ էլ բախտները կամ բերում ա, կամ էլ Բարսան հիմար սխալներ ա անում զաշիտայում: Դրանք նենց խաղեր չեն, որ ասենք եսիիիմ ինչ, եսիիիմ ինչ:

Իսկ Ռաուլը…՞՞՞…… Իրա բախտը ուղղակի բերել ա, որ իրա անունը Ռաուլ ա, Ռեալ անվանը մոտիկ: Եթե Ռաուլի անունը լիներ Գուգո, հաստատ հիմա Ալբասետեյում կամ Նումանսիայում կխաղար:  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL: 

Ավելացվել է 58 վայրկյան անց
կՍտատի՝ նորից ԳՈՈՈՈ՜Լ… :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## REAL_ist

չե աչկիս կլասիկոները վսյոժե չես նայել :LOL:  :Smile: 

Ռաուլի լավագույն տարիների խաղը պետքա որ տեսած լինես, ետքանից հետո ինչ ալբասետե այ ախպեր, 2000 ում լավագույններ աշխարհում, ենել Օուենին տվին, տենց հեշտ չի տաս տարուց ավել բարձրակարգ ֆուտբոլ խաղալ ու Ռեալի պատմության լավագույն ռմբարկուներից դառնալը :Wink:

----------


## Amourchik

> չե աչկիս կլասիկոները վսյոժե չես նայել
> 
> Ռաուլի լավագույն տարիների խաղը պետքա որ տեսած լինես, ետքանից հետո ինչ ալբասետե այ ախպեր, 2000 ում լավագույններ աշխարհում, ենել Օուենին տվին, տենց հեշտ չի տաս տարուց ավել բարձրակարգ ֆուտբոլ խաղալ ու Ռեալի պատմության լավագույն ռմբարկուներից դառնալը


ոչ միայն Ռեալի այլ նաև չեմպիոնների Լիգայի և Իսպանիայի հավաքականի: Ու կարծում եմ մոտակա ժամանակներում նա կհավերժանա Ռեալի պատմության մեջ գերազանցելով լեգենդար Դիստեֆանոյի ռեկորդը :Wink:

----------


## REAL_ist

կգերազանցի անպայման, մոռացա ՉԼ–ի ռեկորդըը գրեմ :LOL: մերսի լրացնելու համար :Smile:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> ոչ միայն Ռեալի այլ նաև չեմպիոնների Լիգայի և Իսպանիայի հավաքականի: Ու կարծում եմ մոտակա ժամանակներում նա կհավերժանա Ռեալի պատմության մեջ գերազանցելով լեգենդար Դիստեֆանոյի ռեկորդը


Ապեր, ռեկորդները կապ չունեն: Մարդը էդ թիմի հարձակվողն ա եղել 12 տարի: Բա իհարկե ամենաշատ գոլ խփողը պիտի լիներ: Էդ ո՞ր հարձակվողն ա մեկ էլ էդքան խաղացել ու միշտ ցանկացած խաղի խաղացել: 

Ծամում են, դնում բերանը, նա էլ ուտում ա: Մինչև հիմա ես չեմ տեսել, թե ոնց ա Ռաուլը գոնե Օուենի 98-ի խփած գոլի կամ էլ գոնե Շևչենկոյի ու Ռոնալդոյի էն ամենամիջակ գոլերի նման գոլեր խփում… :Wink: 

կստատի կրկին ու կրկին ԳՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈԼ՜ :LOL:  :LOL: 

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
նորից Գոոոոոոոոոոոոոո՜Լ 4–0

----------


## Amourchik

> Ապեր, ռեկորդները կապ չունեն: Մարդը էդ թիմի հարձակվողն ա եղել 12 տարի: Բա իհարկե ամենաշատ գոլ խփողը պիտի լիներ: Էդ ո՞ր հարձակվողն ա մեկ էլ էդքան խաղացել ու միշտ ցանկացած խաղի խաղացել:


Բա հենց էտ ա որ մեկել որ հարձակվողնա այդքան խաղացել որքան ինքը այն  էլ Ռեալի պես թիմում դա քեզ երևի ոչինչ չի ասում դրա համար էլ էլ քեզ ասելիք չունեմ: :Wink: 
Համել *ապեր* չեմ

----------


## REAL_ist

միատ վիդեո ճարի Ռաուլի լավագույն գոլերը :Wink: Միլանի խփածը կհիշես են որ ֆռցնումա երկու պաշտպանի ու դիվյատկա, կամ մի հատ վիդեո էի նայում հավաքել էին մի 20 հատ կախած մակարդակ գոլ Ռաուլի կատարմամաբ :Ok:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Բա հենց էտ ա որ մեկել որ հարձակվողնա այդքան խաղացել որքան ինքը այն  էլ Ռեալի պես թիմում դա քեզ երևի ոչինչ չի ասում դրա համար էլ էլ քեզ ասելիք չունեմ:
> Համել *ապեր* չեմ


 :Shok: … Վա՜յ, կներես :Blush:  
Չէ, Ռաուլը վատ հարձակվող չէ: Բայց եսիմ ինչ չի. ատլետիկ չէ, ինչպես Նիստելրոյը, արագ ու նպատակասլաց չէ ինչպես Շևչենկոն լավագույն տարիներին կամ Վիլյան, արագ ու ատլետիկ, տեխնիկապես այնպիսի ունակություններ չունի ինչպես Տորեսը և այլն , էլ օրինակներ չբերեմ…
Նա ունի վերը նշված ֆուտբոլիստների նման գոլային հոտառություն, բայց ավա՜ղ չունի մյուս բոլոր հատկանիշները: Կրկնում եմ, ծամում են դնում բերանը, նա էլ խփում է: Հա, որպեսզի օբյեկտիվ լինեմ, ասեմ որ ունի լավ փոխանցումներ տեխնիկա, դե հարձակվողի համար կարելի է ասել լավ:

----------


## Սամվել

> Կլասիկոյի ժամանակ


Որ մի քիչ Շուտ շուտ նայես կարողա սկսես զգալ ֆուտբոլը որնա  :Wink:

----------


## REAL_ist

Ռաուլի ֆենոմենը հենց նրանումա որ ամեն ինչում էլ լավ մակարդակիա հասել ու իրա ուղղեղի շնորհիվա ետքան առաջ գնացել ու գոլեր խփել, խելոք հարձակվողա ու մեկել են որ բոլոր մարզիչները նշումեն որ ետքան բանի հասած լինելով ինքը շարունակում ամենաակտիվներից լինել բոլոր պարապունքներին

----------


## Vaho

Ժողովուրդ ջան բոլորիտ և ինձել հետը շնորհաորում եմ, էսօր հախթեցինք, ափսոս չեմ տեսել խաղը երբ տուն եկա արդեն երկրորդ խաղակեսի 43 րդ րոպեն եր, բայց որ հաշիվը տեսա ճիշտն ասած զարմացա որ մալագան երեք գնդակ է խփել :Shok:  : նաղդի հաղթեց մեր ռեալը շնորհաոր :Hands Up:

----------


## Amourchik

> Որ մի քիչ Շուտ շուտ նայես կարողա սկսես զգալ ֆուտբոլը որնա


կարիք չկա ինձ ասելու թե ֆուտբոլը որնա :Ok:  :Եթե մինչև հիմա չես նկատել ես Ռեալին նայելով եմ զգում ֆուտբոլը որնա ոնց ուզում ես այնպես էլ դա ընդունիր :Wink:  :Ok:

----------


## Սամվել

> կարիք չկա ինձ ասելու թե ֆուտբոլը որնա :Եթե մինչև հիմա չես նկատել ես Ռեալին նայելով եմ զգում ֆուտբոլը որնա ոնց ուզում ես այնպես էլ դա ընդունիր


Դե իմ ասածն էլ էտա... Դու գիդես Ֆուտբոլը Ռեալնա  :Tongue:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Վերջին գոլին պենալ կա՞ր: հավայի շվցրեց ոնցոր  :Think:

----------


## REAL_ist

նոռմալ պավտոռել ցուց չտվին մարդավարի տենանք

----------


## Amourchik

> Դե իմ ասածն էլ էտա... Դու գիդես Ֆուտբոլը Ռեալնա


Ի դեպ ասեմ այդպես մենակ ես չեմ կարծում միլիոնավոր մարդիկ աշխարհի բոլոր երկրներում որտեղ հեռուստացույց կա և գիտեն ֆուտբոլն ինչա իրանք էլ են այդպես կարծում ինչ է իրանց ֆուտբոլային գիտելիքների վրա էլ էս կասկածում :Wink: ավելի լավա հաշտվիր որ բացի Բարսելոնիցտ էլի կա թիմ որի խաղը շատ շատերի՝ այդ թվում նաև իմ կարծիքով ավելի ա ֆուտբոլ կոչվում քան Բարսելոնի խաղը/խոսքս հիմիկվա մասին չի որ կարող է ասես տեսնում ես 6-0 հաղթում ենք դուք ավելի քիչ գնդակներ եք խփում և այլն խոսքս նրանումն ա որ մենք Ռեալի խաղից ենք հաճույք ստանում/ ու կարծում եմ ճիշտ ժամանակն ա որ ի վերջո դրա հետ հաշտվեք: :Ok: Կապ չունի այսօր Ռեալը քանի գնդակ խփեց քանիսը բաց թողեց կամ հաղթեց թե պարտվեց ամեն դեպքում մենք այդ թիմին ենք սիրում եթե դու սիրում ես Բարսելոն դա քո խնդիրն է միայն թե մի ասա որ եթե մարդը Ռեալ ա սիրում ուրեմն ֆուտբոլից մեղմ ասած բան չի հասկանում: Սիրեք ձեր Բարսելոնին և մի խառնվեք մեր Ռեալի ու Ռեալիստների գործին :Ok:

----------


## Taurus

> Վերջին գոլին պենալ կա՞ր: հավայի շվցրեց ոնցոր


պենալ չկար, բայց էտ հետո երևաց, սկզբից` հենց խաղի ժամանակ ես էլ միանգամից ասի պենալ, բայց իրականում բան էլ չկար :Cool: , դեռ ավելին Իգուաինն էր մեղավոր

----------


## Amourchik

> պենալ չկար, բայց էտ հետո երևաց, սկզբից` հենց խաղի ժամանակ ես էլ միանգամից ասի պենալ, բայց իրականում բան էլ չկար, դեռ ավելին Իգուաինն էր մեղավոր


Ի դեպ ասեմ որ նույն տիպի խաղտում արեց նաև Գագոն մեր տուգանային հրապարակում և մրցավարը նշանակեց 11 մետրանոց խաղտումը քանի որ ետևից էր դրա համար էլ չերկմտեց/ ինչը կարծում եմ սխալ էր/  հաջորդ նույնատիպ խաղտում եղավ նաև Մալագայի տուգանային հրապարակում դրա համար էլ նշանակեց: թե երևի սովորեք որ Ռեալին միշտ չեն դնում 11 մետրանոց, էլ չեմ ասում որ էս մրցավարի երևի կյանքի առաջին նպատակը Ռեալին պարտություն բերելն ա ու Ռամոսին հեռացնելը դեռ խաղ չեմ հիշում որ էս մրցավարը մեզ դատի և Ռամոսը ամբողջ խաղին ներկա լինի :Angry2:

----------


## Taurus

> Ի դեպ ասեմ որ ...


Ի պատասխամ միայն ժպիտ, այնքան մաքուր, ինչքան վճիտ

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Ի դեպ ասեմ որ նույն տիպի խաղտում արեց նաև Գագոն....


Դե եթե քո համար այդ երկուսն էլ նույնն էին, ոնց որ Էդոն ասեց, ի պատասխակ կարելիա միայն ժպտալ  :Smile:

----------


## Amourchik

> Դե եթե քո համար այդ երկուսն էլ նույնն էին, ոնց որ Էդոն ասեց, ի պատասխակ կարելիա միայն ժպտալ


նույն տիպի ասելով ես նկատի չեմ ունեցել հենց նույն ձև այլ խախտման աստիճանը :Նկատի եմ ունեցել եթե նախկին դրվագում երբ Գագոն խախտեց մրցավարը առանց երկմտելու նշանակեց 11 մետրանոց հարված ապա այդտեղ էլ պետք ա նշանակեր: Եթե իմ ասածը առաջվա պես ժպտալու առիթ ա տալիս խնդրեմ ժպտացեք :Wink:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> նույն տիպի ասելով ես նկատի չեմ ունեցել *հենց նույն ձև այլ խաղտման աստիճանը* :Նկատի եմ ունեցել եթե նախկին դրվագում երբ Գագոն խախտեց մրցավարը առանց երկմտելու նշանակեց 11 մետրանոց հարված ապա այդտեղ էլ պետք ա նշանակեր: Եթե իմ ասածը առաջվա պես ժպտալու առիթ ա տալիս խնդրեմ ժպտացեք


Տալիսա ու հիմա ավելի շատ: Որովհետև ամեն ընկնելուց չի որ 11մ են նշանակում: Եթե կարող ես Յութուբում գտի նորից նայի ու նայելուց հետո գրի:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Amourchik

> Տալիսա ու հիմա ավելի շատ: Որովհետև ամեն ընկնելուց չի որ 11մ են նշանակում: Եթե կարող ես Յութուբում գտի նորից նայի ու նայելուց հետո գրի:


չէ ոնց երևում ա դու ինձ ճիշտ չես հասկանում որովհետև ես չեմ ասում որ նրանք նույն ձևի են խախտել այլ ասում եմ որ երկու տեղում էլ ճիշտ էր մրցավարը ու ասեմ որ հենց քո ասելուց հետո հինգ անգամ նայեցի ու համոզվեցի իմ ասածների մեջ չեմ հասկանում ինչ կա տեղ կասկածելու :Think:

----------


## REAL_ist

չե բայց Գագոյին անկասկած պենալեր, Իգուաինինը դժվար էր ասել,  բայց ամեն դեպքում ասել որ սուդյան պարգևեց հաղաթանակը սխալա, հալալա մերոնց, ես անձամբ սենց ինտրիգայով խաղերից ավելի շատեմ հաճույք ստանում քան տռենիռովկա խաղերից 6-0, 7-1 և այլն

----------


## Լեո

Չգիտեմ էստեղ արդեն ասվել է, թե չէ (վերոգրյալները չեմ կարդացել), բայց ասեմ, որ երեկվա խաղում Իգուաինի խփած առաջին պենալը լրիվ անտեղին էր, պենալ 100%-ով չկար: Մրցավարը գոլ նվիրեց Ռեալին:

Հ.Գ.* Բարսելոնա ջա~ն* :Love:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Ծամում են, դնում բերանը, նա էլ ուտում ա: Մինչև հիմա ես չեմ տեսել, թե ոնց ա Ռաուլը գոնե Օուենի 98-ի խփած գոլի կամ էլ գոնե Շևչենկոյի ու Ռոնալդոյի էն ամենամիջակ գոլերի նման գոլեր խփում…
> 
> կստատի կրկին ու կրկին ԳՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈԼ՜
> 
> նորից Գոոոոոոոոոոոոոո՜Լ 4–0


էս Ռաուլի մասին ա ՞ :LOL:  :LOL: 
գոնե ինձագիի մասին լիներ :Shok: 




> Վերջին գոլին պենալ կա՞ր: հավայի շվցրեց ոնցոր


ոնցվոր ուշադիր չես եղել

----------


## Ներսես_AM

*Մոդերատորական: Թեմայի վերջին 15 Էջերից ջնջվել են մոտ 60 թեմայից դուրս, անձնական բնույթի, ծաղրական, վիրավորական բնույթի գրառումներ: Խնդրում ենք մնալ թեմայի սահմաններում, քննարկել Ռեալի հետ կապված հարցերը: Այս անգամ ոչ ոք նկատողություն չի ստացել: Հաճելի քննարկումներ*

----------


## Amourchik

Ռեալ Մադրիդ-Ռեալ Ունիոն 4-3 և Ռեալը դուրս է մնացել հետագա պայքարից :Sad: Այս խաղից հետո, տեղի է ունեցել Ռեալի ղեկավարների արտահերթ խորհուրդ և որոշվել է Շուստերի համար սահմանել այսպես կոչված «ուլտիմատում», որ եթե նա Վալիադոլիդի հետ խաղում հաղթանակ չտանի կարող է հրաժեշտ տալ Ռեալին:Ինչ կարծիքներ կան :Think:

----------


## Ռեդ

> Ռեալ Մադրիդ-Ռեալ Ունիոն 4-3 և Ռեալը դուրս է մնացել հետագա պայքարիցԱյս խաղից հետո, տեղի է ունեցել Ռեալի ղեկավարների արտահերթ խորհուրդ և որոշվել է Շուստերի համար սահմանել այսպես կոչված «ուլտիմատում», որ եթե նա Վալիադոլիդի հետ խաղում հաղթանակ չտանի կարող է հրաժեշտ տալ Ռեալին:Ինչ կարծիքներ կան


Վերջապես, շատ ճիշտ որոշում էր  :Think: 
Շուստերն իրան չարդարացրեց  :Nono:

----------


## Amourchik

> Վերջապես, շատ ճիշտ որոշում էր 
> Շուստերն իրան չարդարացրեց


Ես շատ ուրախացա սկզբում, սակայն երբ մտածեցի, որ հնարավոր է նրա գնալուց հետո ավելի վատ մարզիչ գա, արդեն չգիտեմ ինչ մտածել :Think: միայն գիտեմ, որ նրան պետք է փոխարինել այն ժամանակ, երբ արժանի փոխարինող գտնվի, հակառակ դեպքում մեղմ ասած լավ բաներ չեն սպասվում :Think:

----------


## REAL_ist

ոչ մի լավ բան չկա սեզոնի կեսից մարզչին փոխելու մեջ, մանավանդ որ մարզիչը մեկ փայլուն մրցաշրջանա արդեն անցկացրել

----------


## Amourchik

> ոչ մի լավ բան չկա սեզոնի կեսից մարզչին փոխելու մեջ, մանավանդ որ մարզիչը մեկ փայլուն մրցաշրջանա արդեն անցկացրել


Իմ կարծիքով, ինչքան էլ լավը լինի մարզիչը, երբ նա լճանում է, պետք է անմիջապես հեռացնել/վառ օրինակ է անցած մրցաշրջանում Բարսելոնան/:Որևէ մեկը չի կասկածում, որ Ռայկարդը լավ մարզիչ էր, բայց երբ նա սկսեց թիմը տանել դեպի անկում, նրան հեռացրեցին և ինքներդ տեսեք արդյունքը:Մեր դեպքում էլ դա չէր խանգարի կարծում եմ :Think:

----------


## Taurus

> ոչ մի լավ բան չկա սեզոնի կեսից մարզչին փոխելու մեջ, մանավանդ որ մարզիչը մեկ փայլուն մրցաշրջանա արդեն անցկացրել


Ճիշտ ես, մարզիչին կեսից փոխելը սուտ բան ա, իսկ գավաթից դուրս մնալը ավելի կոգնի ռեալին ավելի կարևոր ու գնահատվող մրցաշարերում լավ հանդես գալ!

----------


## Amourchik

> Ճիշտ ես, մարզիչին կեսից փոխելը սուտ բան ա, իսկ գավաթից դուրս մնալը ավելի կոգնի ռեալին ավելի կարևոր ու գնահատվող մրցաշարերում լավ հանդես գալ!


Կարծում եմ խոսքը միայն Արքայական Գավաթի պայքարից դուրս մնալը չէ, այլ այն, որ մարզիչը շարունակ կրկնում է , որ ինքը գոհ է թիմից ու իր կատարած աշխատանքից, այդ դեպքում էլ հարց է ծագում, մի՞թե սա  է Ռեալի խաղը, մի՞թե այսքան բանով կարելի է գոհ լինել արդյունքներից, սրանք այն հարցերն են, որոնք էլ հենց արագացնում եմ Շուստերի հեռանալը Ռեալից:Սակայն այս ամենի հետ մեկտեղ, ես կարծում եմ, որ նա ցանկացած պարագայում պետք է մնա մինչև մրցաշրջանի ավարտը :Think: Ամեն դեպքում Ռեալը Բարսելոնա չէ, այստեղ եթե մի բանը ղեկավարությանը դուր չի գալիս, նրանք մեկ տարի չեն համբերում և կարող են հենց նույն օրն էլ հեռացնել մարզչին :Think:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Իմ կարծիքով, ինչքան էլ լավը լինի մարզիչը, երբ նա լճանում է, պետք է անմիջապես հեռացնել/վառ օրինակ է անցած մրցաշրջանում Բարսելոնան/:Որևէ մեկը չի կասկածում, որ Ռայկարդը լավ մարզիչ էր, բայց երբ նա սկսեց թիմը տանել դեպի անկում, նրան հեռացրեցին և ինքներդ տեսեք արդյունքը:Մեր դեպքում էլ դա չէր խանգարի կարծում եմ


հեռացրեցին սեզոնի վերջում ոչ թե կեսից, կեսից հեռացնելը մեծ ռիսկա, ու շատ անհավանականա դառցնում չեմպիոնությունը, իսկ ներկայիս դրությամբ 2 աչոկովենք հետ :Wink:

----------


## Amourchik

> հեռացրեցին սեզոնի վերջում ոչ թե կեսից, կեսից հեռացնելը մեծ ռիսկա, ու շատ անհավանականա դառցնում չեմպիոնությունը, իսկ ներկայիս դրությամբ 2 աչոկովենք հետ


*Սակայն այս ամենի հետ մեկտեղ, ես կարծում եմ, որ նա ցանկացած պարագայում պետք է մնա մինչև մրցաշրջանի ավարտը*
Ահա այստեղ ասել եմ իմ կարծիքը :Wink:

----------


## Սամվել

> Ռեալ Մադրիդ-Ռեալ Ունիոն 4-3 և Ռեալը դուրս է մնացել հետագա պայքարիցԱյս խաղից հետո, տեղի է ունեցել Ռեալի ղեկավարների արտահերթ խորհուրդ և որոշվել է Շուստերի համար սահմանել այսպես կոչված «ուլտիմատում», որ եթե նա Վալիադոլիդի հետ խաղում հաղթանակ չտանի կարող է հրաժեշտ տալ Ռեալին:Ինչ կարծիքներ կան


ԲԱյց Հալալա ջահելները կարգին վիզ են դրել ու ... 4-3 , 2-3 Ու Ունիոնցիք Ռեալի Դուրս թողեցին հետագա պայքարից  :Hands Up: 

*Մոդերատորական։ Սամվե՛լ, նորմալ արտահայտի մտքերդ։*

----------


## Taurus

Հա լավ նորմալ ա, ինչ ա եղել է, Շուստերը մեր ախպերնա ,նեմեց ցավտ տանեմ

----------


## Amourchik

> Հա լավ նորմալ ա, ինչ ա եղել է, Շուստերը մեր ախպերնա ,նեմեց ցավտ տանեմ


չեմ հասկանում քո կողմից այսքան դրական վերաբերմունքը Շուստերի նկատմամբ :Think:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

Շուստերի տեղը Բենիտեսին բերեն լավ կլինի:

----------


## REAL_ist

Նիստելռոյը էլ էս սեզոն չի խաղա, ու շատ հնարավորա որ էլ Ռեալի մարզաշապիկով իրան չտեսնենք

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Նիստելռոյը էլ էս սեզոն չի խաղա, ու շատ հնարավորա որ էլ Ռեալի մարզաշապիկով իրան չտեսնենք


Էդ խեղճ Ռեալին մի հատ հարձակվող ունի, էն էլ չի խաղալու՞… :LOL:

----------


## Սամվել

> Էդ խեղճ Ռեալին մի հատ հարձակվող ունի, էն էլ չի խաղալու՞…


Մի հատ Նորմալ... լավա էտ մի դարդից պրծանք.. թե չէ էտ Նիստելռոյը որ սենց մնար կարողա մինչև 40 տարեկան խաղար ու հահավայի գոլեր խփեր  :Jpit: 
Ոնց որ ասում են Ճիշտ ժամանակին ճիշտ տեղում հարձակվող էր...

----------


## Ambrosine

> Էդ խեղճ Ռեալին մի հատ հարձակվող ունի, էն էլ չի խաղալու՞…


նախ Ռեալը խեղճ չի, մի շփոթեք էն թիմի հետ, հետո էլ ինքը Ռեալի հարձակվողներից մեկն ա. ընդամենը մեկը: Անփոխարինելի միայն մի խաղացող կա էդ գծում :Tongue: 

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> Մի հատ Նորմալ... լավա էտ մի դարդից պրծանք.. թե չէ էտ Նիստելռոյը որ սենց մնար կարողա մինչև 40 տարեկան խաղար ու հահավայի գոլեր խփեր 
> Ոնց որ ասում են Ճիշտ ժամանակին ճիշտ տեղում հարձակվող էր...


դե հազիվ հավայի գոլ խփողներին լավ հարձակվող համարեք :Bad:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Նիստելռոյը էլ էս սեզոն չի խաղա, ու շատ հնարավորա որ էլ Ռեալի մարզաշապիկով իրան չտեսնենք


ինչի՞ պիտի չտեսնենք որ Ռեալի շապիկով: Գնալուա ինչ որ ուրի՞շ թիմ:

----------


## REAL_ist

դե իմ կարծիքով էս իրա վերջի սեզոններ Ռեալում, ենել վերջինը չի խաղալու

----------


## Morpheus_NS

Աչքիս Վիլյային վերջը առնենք կամ Հասելինկին:

----------


## REAL_ist

ինչ Հասելինկ այ ախպեր :Shok:  կարողա Հունտելառի հետ ես? թե չե վենեգուռ օֆ հեսելինկը թուփա
ամենալավ տարբերակը կլինի Վիլյան կամ Բենզեման իմ կարծիքով, բայց երկուսնել դժվար ձմեռը գան, ձմռան համար լավ տարբերակա Դիեգո Միլիտոն կամ Կռեսպոն

----------


## Vaho

Ով կարող է ասել՝ վաղը Ռեալը հաղթելու է, թե ոչ ոք ի է անելու :Think:

----------


## Սամվել

Պարտվելու է!  :Tongue:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Պարտվելու է!


Դժվար  :Wink:  Վալյադոլիդը թույլ է այս տարի: Մի գոլով Ռեալը կհաղթի  :Sad: , բայց էլի մի քանի հատ կուտի

----------


## Ambrosine

> Պարտվելու է!





> Դժվար  Վալյադոլիդը թույլ է այս տարի: Մի գոլով Ռեալը կհաղթի , բայց էլի մի քանի հատ կուտի


երազներ, երազներ

----------


## PygmaliOn

1998 - 1999, 2003 - 2004 
Ռաուլի հեթ-թրիկի ժամանակն է  :Smile:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> ինչ Հասելինկ այ ախպեր կարողա Հունտելառի հետ ես? թե չե վենեգուռ օֆ հեսելինկը թուփա
> ամենալավ տարբերակը կլինի Վիլյան կամ Բենզեման իմ կարծիքով, բայց երկուսնել դժվար ձմեռը գան, ձմռան համար լավ տարբերակա Դիեգո Միլիտոն կամ Կռեսպոն


Ախպեր PES-իս թիմում առել եմ Հասելինկին, լավ էլ խաղում ա, մանավանդ գլխով :LOL: 
Եթե լուրջ, ապա իրոք Հունտելառի հետ էի շփոթել:

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> Պարտվելու է!


Որ չնավսես, չի պարտվի:

----------


## Vaho

> Պարտվելու է!


Վաաաայ  ելի դու,  :Sad:  ես կզարմանաի որ ըտենց մի պատասխան չտաիր, բայց ոչինչ մի քանի ժամ ել էտ հույսով ապրի :Tongue:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

Վոնց ա՜՜՜ Ռեալս սաղի բերանը փակելու: :Aggressive:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Վոնց ա՜՜՜ Ռեալս սաղի բերանը փակելու:


միանշանակ  :Hands Up:

----------


## Լեո

Բա ձեր _«լավագույն դարպասապահ»_ Կասիլիասը... էնքան գոլ ա արդեն բաց թողել, որ հաշիվն էլ ա մոռացել:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

Հա դե Կասիլյասը հո Վալդեսին չի հասնի  :LOL:

----------


## Լեո

> Հա դե Կասիլյասը հո Վալդեսին չի հասնի


Չէ, չէ, մի չափազանցրու… Ոչ թե Կասիլիասը Վալդեսին չի հասնի, այլ Վալդեսը Կասիլիասին չի հասնի… Բաց թողած գոլերով հաստատ չի հասնի:

----------


## REAL_ist

բաց թողած գոլերը հեչ, զատո օլուխություններով Վալդեսին սաղ աշխարհում հասնող չկա :LOL:

----------


## Սամվել

Գոնե պատ շարել գիտի  :Wink:

----------


## REAL_ist

պատ շարել Կասնել գիտի, պռոստը տռենեռսկի զագատովկա էր են գլուխգործոցը, կայֆեն եղե աչկիս տենց բան մտածելուց :Angry2:

----------


## Լեո

> բաց թողած գոլերը հեչ...


Դարպասապահի պրոֆեսիոնալ գնահատական:

Ճիշտ ես, դարպասապահը կարող է հանգիս խղճով գոլեր բաց թողնել, մեկ ա կարևորը դա չէ:

----------


## REAL_ist

լավ դարպասապահը կարող է պաշտպանության բացակայության պատճառով ավելի շատ գոլեր բաց թողել, քան միատ թուփ դարպասապահ, որը պաշտպանության առկայության շնորհիվ ավելի քիչ բաց թողի

----------


## Սամվել

Իսկ եթե լուրջ ես միշտ էլ ասել եմ Կասը ռեալը 80%նա դրա համար էլ էս տարի ռեալը կոշկվումա  :LOL:  :Blush:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Լավն էր 
> 
> Իսկ եթե լուրջ ես միշտ էլ ասել եմ Կասը ռեալը 80%նա դրա համար էլ էս տարի ռեալը կոշկվումա


Յուրաքանչյուր խաղում Կասիլյասը Ռեալի 1/11-րդ ն ա:

----------


## Amourchik

> Չէ, չէ, մի չափազանցրու… Ոչ թե Կասիլիասը Վալդեսին չի հասնի, այլ Վալդեսը Կասիլիասին չի հասնի… Բաց թողած գոլերով հաստատ չի հասնի:


Գոնե այստեղ ծիծաղելու բաներ մի գրեք հա:Ով, ով , բայց Կասիլյասը, եթե նույնիսկ գոլ էլ շատ ընդունի, Վալդեսից միլիոնավոր կիլոմետրերով բարձր կլինի :Angry2: Կարող՞ա մենակ այս տարով եք որոշում: Նույնիսկ այդ դեպքում էլ դեռ այդքան մի վստահ եղեք: ձեր պաշտպանները մերինից ոչնչով ավել չեն, դեռ մի բան էլ պակաս են :Tongue: Հիմա մի փոքր խառնաշփոթ իրավիճակ ա Ռեալում, մարզիչը չի կարողանում ճիշտ ղեկավարել թիմը, բայց մեր պաշտպաններից ամեն մեկը մի հատ «Չինական պատա» :Tongue:  Հետո Ռեալը ինչ մեղք ունի, որ Բարսելոնի դաշտ գնացող թիմերը ոնց որ /շատ մեղմ ասած/վախեցած լինեն, մի գնդակ ընդունում են ու ասում են«էստի համեցեք» Բարսելոնին, հետո էլ որոշում են հերոսանալ և կյանքի ու մահի գնով որոշում են հաղթել Ռեալին :Bad:

----------


## Սամվել

> Գոնե այստեղ ծիծաղելու բաներ մի գրեք հա:Ով, ով , բայց Կասիլյասը, եթե նույնիսկ գոլ էլ շատ ընդունի, Վալդեսից միլիոնավոր կիլոմետրերով բարձր կլինիԿարող՞ա մենակ այս տարով եք որոշում: Նույնիսկ այդ դեպքում էլ դեռ այդքան մի վստահ եղեք: ձեր պաշտպանները մերինից ոչնչով ավել չեն, դեռ մի բան էլ պակաս ենՀիմա մի փոքր խառնաշփոթ իրավիճակ ա Ռեալում, մարզիչը չի կարողանում ճիշտ ղեկավարել թիմը, բայց մեր պաշտպաններից ամեն մեկը մի հատ «Չինական պատա» Հետո Ռեալը ինչ մեղք ունի, որ Բարսելոնի դաշտ գնացող թիմերը ոնց որ /շատ մեղմ ասած/վախեցած լինեն, մի գնդակ ընդունում են ու ասում են«էստի համեցեք» Բարսելոնին, հետո էլ որոշում են հերոսանալ և կյանքի ու մահի գնով որոշում են հաղթել Ռեալին


Էս սաղ հիմա Ֆուտբոլի մասի՞ն էիր գրել  :Think:  :Blush:  :Smile:

----------


## Amourchik

> Էս սաղ հիմա Ֆուտբոլի մասի՞ն էիր գրել


չէ նկարչության :Angry2:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Իսկ եթե լուրջ ես միշտ էլ ասել եմ Կասը ռեալը 80%նա դրա համար էլ էս տարի ռեալը կոշկվումա


2 միավորով հետ մնալը <<կոշկվել>> ա նշանակում? ուրեմն ձեր թիմը անցած տարի սոսնձված էր



> Էս սաղ հիմա Ֆուտբոլի մասի՞ն էիր գրել


հա, ասեմ, որ ֆուտբոլը սպորտաձև ա, որի օբյեկտ հանդիսանում ա գնդակը /գնդի տեսք ունի/, իսկ սուբյեկտները՝ 22 հոգի են /ոչ թե ոգի, այլ՝ մարդ արարած/: Պատ կազմել չի նշանակում քարերը /կամ պլյուս մարդկային մարմինները/ իրար միացնել գաջով ու ցեմենտով, այլ ֆուտբոլիստներին /գնդակ տշող մարդ արարածներ/ իրար կողքի կանգնեցնել: Իսկ Չինական պատ, չի նշանակում պատ, որը մեյդ ին Չայնա, այլ ամուր, կանգուն <<պատ>> :Wink:

----------


## PygmaliOn

Դարպասապահներ. Կասիլիաս, Դուդեկ
Պաշտպաններ. Սալգադո, Ռամոս, Միգել Տորրես, Կաննավարո, Հայնցե, Մարսելո
Կիսապաշտպաններ. Գագո, Խավի Գարսիա, Գուտի, Վան Դեր Վարտ, Դրենտե, Սնեյդեր
Հարձակվողներ. Ռաուլ, Հիգուաին, Սավիոլա, Ալբերտո Բուենո

----------


## Ռեդ

Չեմ ուզում էսօր Ռեալը կրի, քանզի ուզում եմ մարզիչին մի քիչ վերևներից նեղեն  :Blush:   :LOL:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Չեմ ուզում էսօր Ռեալը կրի, քանզի ուզում եմ մարզիչին մի քիչ վերևներից նեղեն


Ապեր, դու էլ Մանչ սիրող տղա ես… Կստատի, ես էլ եմ Մանչասեր: Ռեալը լավն ա :Bad: , բայց դե պետք չի էլի, որ վաբշե կրի: :LOL: 
Ռեալի բալելշիկներն էլ վաբշե լավն են… :Wink:

----------


## Սամվել

> 2 միավորով հետ մնալը <<կոշկվել>> ա նշանակում? ուրեմն ձեր թիմը անցած տարի սոսնձված էր


Հա էլի մեկ էլ Յուվեն չի կոշկել  :Hands Up: 

*Մոդերատորական: Պահպանեք հարգանքը ֆորումի մյուս մասնակիցների հանդեպ*

----------


## Ambrosine

> Հա էլի մեկ էլ Յուվեն չի կոշկել


դե հիմի չսկսենք քո թիմին սոսնձած ակումբներին հիշել :Cool:

----------


## Մարկիզ

Լավ: Ռեալի բալելշիկներ համար……… *հատուկ:* :LOL: 

Ուրեմն՝ Հայաստան- Իսպանի երիտասարդականների խաղն ա՝ Արարատում: Չգիտեմ, որ թիվն էր……

Առաջին դարպասապահը Ռեյնան էր, երկրորդը՝ զամենի վռատառը Վալդեսն էր…

 :LOL: 
հիմա, ընդմիջումն ա: Զամենի ֆուտբոլիստները նախավարժանք - բան են անում:
Մենք էլ մի հինգ հոգով ենք: Դե էդ Արարատի մարզադաշտը մի քիչ շատ ա փոքր… ԷԼԻ

Ընդմիջման ժամանակ մեր ընկերներից մեկը սկսեց գոռալը.
– ՎաաաաաաաաԼԴԵս, Վաաաաալդ եեեեեեեեեես… ,– դե մենակ իրան էինք ճանաչում: 
Վալդեսը լսում ա, բայց չի նայում մեր կողմ………… վերջը, որ շատ գոռաց մեր հետի տղեն, ստիպված, երևի կուլտուրայից ելնելով, Վալդեսը նայեց մեր վրա……… :LOL: 
Սա էլ թե.
- Վալ դեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեես, ՔՈ ՄԱՄԱՆ/ անգլերեն, մի տաս անգամ/ ………… :LOL:  :LOL: 


Դե, իտոգում մերոնք կրվան . 2-0………… :LOL:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

Նոր սայտերից մեկում մի հատ նյութ աչքովս, որտեղ ասվում էր, որ Պավլիչենկոն Ռեալ ա տեղափոխվելու: Չգիտեմ արժե լուրջ վերաբերվել տեղեկությանը, թե ոչ:

----------


## Vaho

Ես Ռեալից այսպիսի վատ խաղ չեի սպասում :Blush:  խայտառակեց իրան

Ավելացվել է 4 րոպե անց
Ախր ես տուֆտա վալյադոլիդը են թիմը չի որ էնորը բարսը ծեծեց քցեց են յան, ու սրա նման տուֆտա թմին ել չի կարում կրի



 ու Շուսթերը վապշե մեղք չունի

----------


## REAL_ist

> ու Շուսթերը վապշե մեղք չունի


սրա ամենամեծ մեղավորը Կալդերոնը ու Միյատովիչնեն իրանց վարած էծ տռանսֆեռային քաղաքականությամբ :Angry2: Ռոբինյոյի տեղը շատա զգացվում, իրա նման խաղցողին բաց թողին ու տեղը ոչմիբան :Angry2: 
հուսովեմ Շուստերին հեռացնելու տխմար որոշում չեն կայացնի

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ես Ռեալից այսպիսի վատ խաղ չեի սպասում խայտառակեց իրան
> 
> Ախր ես տուֆտա վալյադոլիդը են թիմը չի որ էնորը բարսը ծեծեց քցեց են յան, ու սրա նման տուֆտա թմին ել չի կարում կրի
> 
>  ու Շուսթերը վապշե մեղք չունի


բայց դու տարբերություն չտեսար էն օրվա վալյադոլիդի ու էսօրվա վալյաֆոլիդի միջև? Բարսելոնից կրվում են ու ամբողջ թափով պատրաստվում Ռեալի դեմ խաղերին




> սրա ամենամեծ մեղավորը Կալդերոնը ու Միյատովիչնեն իրանց վարած էծ տռանսֆեռային քաղաքականությամբՌոբինյոյի տեղը շատա զգացվում, իրա նման խաղցողին բաց թողին ու տեղը ոչմիբան
> հուսովեմ Շուստերին հեռացնելու տխմար որոշում չեն կայացնի


համաձայն եմ, ես էլ էի դեմ Ռոբինյոյի գնալուն. փող էր ուզում, տայիք, կարող ա մի քանի միլիոնին էիք մնացել? :Angry2:  հիմա ուզում են Շուստերին հեռացնեն... դաս չեն քաղում? էն ժամանակ ինչ եղավ? 100 մարզիչ ու նախագե փոխեցին :Angry2:

----------


## Մարկիզ

Չէ, բայց շատ լավ էր խաղում Ռեալը:  :Jpit:

----------


## Լեո

> Ով կարող է ասել՝ վաղը Ռեալը հաղթելու է, թե ոչ ոք ի է անելու





> Պարտվելու է!





> երազներ, երազներ





> Վոնց ա՜՜՜ Ռեալս սաղի բերանը փակելու:





> միանշանակ


Վալիադոլիդ* 1:0* Ռեալ  :Lol2:

----------


## Սամվել

*Վալիադոլիդ - Ռեալ Մադրիդ –  1 - 0*  :Blush:  :Hands Up: 




> Պարտվելու է!


 :Wink: 



> երազներ, երազներ


 :Wink: 



> Դժվար  Վալյադոլիդը թույլ է այս տարի: Մի գոլով Ռեալը կհաղթի , բայց էլի մի քանի հատ կուտի


 :Hands Up: 



> Որ չնավսես, չի պարտվի:


Ինչպես ասում են խոսքերն ավելորդ են... 



> Վաաաայ  ելի դու,  ես կզարմանաի որ ըտենց մի պատասխան չտաիր, բայց ոչինչ մի քանի ժամ ել էտ հույսով ապրի


Ապրում եմ  :Cool: 



> Վոնց ա՜՜՜ Ռեալս սաղի բերանը փակելու:


Փակե՞ց  :Xeloq: 



> միանշանակ


 :Hands Up:  Միանշանակ  :LOL: 



> 2 միավորով հետ մնալը <<կոշկվել>> ա նշանակում? ուրեմն ձեր թիմը անցած տարի սոսնձված էր


Շուտով 5  :Wink: 

Ոնց որ ասում են Ռեալը գմփաց... ընենց գմփաց որ ձենը նույնիսկ Երևանում լսվեց  :Think: 
Չէ բայց լավ թիմա Ռեալը.. ինձ թվումա հլը որ շանս ունի Մնալ Պրեմեռայում  :Ok:

----------


## REAL_ist

սարկազմի համար դեռ շուտա Սամո ջան, հլը շատ խաղեր կան :Wink: 
գմփոցը մի տարում 2 կլասիկոյում կրվելնա, ոչ թե վալյադոլիդին կրվելը

----------


## Ambrosine

Ես սպասում էի ձեր կողմից սենց արձագանք. բայց դեռ կտեսնենք՝ ով ում

----------


## Սամվել

> սարկազմի համար դեռ շուտա Սամո ջան, հլը շատ խաղեր կան
> գմփոցը մի տարում 2 կլասիկոյում կրվելնա, ոչ թե վալյադոլիդին կրվելը


Էտ էլ կտենանք  :Wink:

----------


## Սամվել

> բայց դու տարբերություն չտեսար էն օրվա վալյադոլիդի ու էսօրվա վալյաֆոլիդի միջև? Բարսելոնից կրվում են ու ամբողջ թափով պատրաստվում Ռեալի դեմ խաղերին
> 
> 
> համաձայն եմ, ես էլ էի դեմ Ռոբինյոյի գնալուն. փող էր ուզում, տայիք, կարող ա մի քանի միլիոնին էիք մնացել? հիմա ուզում են Շուստերին հեռացնեն... դաս չեն քաղում? էն ժամանակ ինչ եղավ? 100 մարզիչ ու նախագե փոխեցին


Տարբերությունը բավականին Հասկայական էր ու բնական..

Մի դեպքում Մրցակիցը *Բարսելոնան* էր

Մյուս դեպքում Ռեալ Մադրիդը

Ասում են թիմը խաղում է այնքան ինչքան մրցակիցնա թույլ տալիս...  :Wink:

----------


## REAL_ist

իմ համար մեր թմերի դեպքոմ առավելությւոնը մյուսի հանդեպ որոշվումա միայն իրար մեջ խաղերով, վերջին 2 տարում Բարսան Ռեալից մի 14 գլուխ թուլեր :Wink:

----------


## Սամվել

> իմ համար մեր թմերի դեպքոմ առավելությւոնը մյուսի հանդեպ որոշվումա միայն իրար մեջ խաղերով, վերջին 2 տարում Բարսան Ռեալից մի 14 գլուխ թուլեր


Հա դե Ռեալի ոճնա Անցյալով գլուխ գովալը... 

Բայց դե սպասենք Կլասիկոյին ինչ ասեմ... 

Համենայն դեպս 1 տարին ինչոր տեղ ընդունում եմ Ռեալը ուժեղ էր բայց 2ը երբեք.. Ռեալին *սարքին* Չեմպիոն բայց դե մենք էլ որ էտքան բանը ջոգում ենք ... 

Գիտեմ կասեք չէ... բայց ես կյանքում էտ հավայի Մրցաշրջանը իրա մադրիդյան սուձյեքով չեմ մոռանա  :Xeloq:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Տարբերությունը բավականին Հասկայական էր ու բնական..
> 
> Մի դեպքում Մրցակիցը *Բարսելոնն* էր
> 
> Մյուս դեպքում Ռեալ Մադրիդը
> 
> *Ասում են թիմը խաղում է այնքան ինչքան մրցակիցնա թույլ տալիս...*


նաև ասում են, որ նախանձից ու վախից են մարդիկ 1879-րդ գրառման պես գրում :Wink: 

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց



> Հա դե Ռեալի ոճնա Անցյալով գլուխ գովալը... 
> 
> Բայց դե սպասենք Կլասիկոյին ինչ ասեմ... 
> 
> Համենայն դեպս 1 տարին ինչոր տեղ ընդունում եմ Ռեալը ուժեղ էր բայց 2ը երբեք.. Ռեալին *սարքին* Չեմպիոն բայց դե մենք էլ որ էտքան բանը ջոգում ենք ... 
> 
> Գիտեմ կասեք չէ... բայց ես կյանքում էտ հավայի Մրցաշրջանը իրա մադրիդյան սուձյեքով չեմ մոռանա


էս էլ պարտվածի գրառում... մանթռաժ վիճակ ա մոտներդ, ժողովուրդ, հանգստացեք, մրցաշրջանը չի ավարտվել, Բարսելոնը կհասցնի պարտություն կրել Ռեալից

----------


## REAL_ist

Սամո ջան քել սուդյեքից չխորանանք, ամենաշատը դրանք Ռեալիցեն աբիժնիկ, իսկ երկու տարի եմ ասում որտև են տարում էլ Ռեալը իկլասիկոներում  մի գլուխ ուժեղ դուս եկավ, են մնացած 13 գլուխնել անցած սեզոննա

----------


## Սամվել

> Սամո ջան քել սուդյեքից չխորանանք, ամենաշատը դրանք Ռեալիցեն աբիժնիկ, իսկ երկու տարի եմ ասում որտև են տարում էլ Ռեալը իկլասիկոներում  մի գլուխ ուժեղ դուս եկավ, են մնացած 13 գլուխնել անցած սեզոննա


Այ հենց էտ 2 խաղի հետ եմ.. հատկապես 2րդի իրա կանկռետնի ունդիանոյիկով.. ու Ռեալին նվիրած ոչոքիով  :Wink:  /որի հաշվին իմիջայլոց Ռեալը Չեմպիոն դառավ../յանիմ.. ինչևէ.. 

Էս թեմայով չեմ վիճում...

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց



> նաև ասում են, որ նախանձից ու վախից են մարդիկ 1879-րդ գրառման պես գրում
> էս էլ պարտվածի գրառում... մանթռաժ վիճակ ա մոտներդ, ժողովուրդ, հանգստացեք, մրցաշրջանը չի ավարտվել, Բարսելոնը կհասցնի պարտություն կրել Ռեալից


Ա դե... Լավ էս գրառումդ էլ եմ աչքիս հիշելու ու մեջբերելու Կլասիկոյից հետո  :Wink:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ա դե... Լավ էս գրառումդ էլ եմ աչքիս հիշելու ու մեջբերելու Կլասիկոյից հետո


որպես ապացույց իմ խոսքերի

----------


## Սամվել

Բայց դե եթե լուրջ նայենք բա ի՞նչ էիք ուզում...

Թիմը պրոբլեմներ ունի՝ վնասվածքներ բան ման... 

Է՜ն որ ես անցած տարի ասում էի ձեզ Բարսայի համար իսկ դուք միայն ուրախանում էիք ու ուրախանում...  :Wink:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Բայց դե եթե լուրջ նայենք բա ի՞նչ էիք ուզում...
> 
> Թիմը պրոբլեմներ ունի՝ վնասվածքներ բան ման... 
> 
> Է՜ն որ ես անցած տարի ասում էի ձեզ Բարսայի համար իսկ դուք միայն ուրախանում էիք ու ուրախանում...


մենք էլի ուրախանալու ենք, արխային

----------


## Սամվել

Լավ ախպեր թարգեք վա՜յ.. 

Սաղս էլ ախպեր ենք Թքած թիմերի վրա  :Friends: 

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> մենք էլի ուրախանալու ենք, արխային


Այ հենց էտ էի ասում էլի... 

Մենք սենց պահերը Հասկանում ենք ու չենք ուրախանում..

Իսկ դու ու ձերոնցից մի քանի հոգի /ոչ բոլորը/ ... չեն հասկանում որ ֆուտբոլը մի օրով չի ու ամեն պարտություն էլ պատճառ ունի .. ու միայն ուրախանում են  :Blush:  :Wink:

----------


## Ambrosine

*էս թեմայում կռիվ-մռիվ արգելվում են, յաաաա* :Angry2: 




> Այ հենց էտ էի ասում էլի... 
> 
> Մենք սենց պահերը Հասկանում ենք ու չենք ուրախանում..
> 
> Իսկ դու ու ձերոնցից մի քանի հոգի /ոչ բոլորը/ ... չեմ հասկանում որ ֆուտբոլը մի օրով չի ու ամեն պարտություն էլ պատճառ ունի .. ու միայն ուրախանում են


ես վերջնականը նկատի ունեմ... ու համ էլ լավ ենք անում :Angry2:

----------


## Սամվել

> ես վերջնականը նկատի ունեմ... ու համ էլ լավ ենք անում


Տենց լավ անելով էլ շարունակի  :Wink:

----------


## Ambrosine

:Smile: 

ասում եք մյուս շաբաթ ով ա Ռեալի մրցակիցը? :Think:

----------


## Սամվել

> ասում եք մյուս շաբաթ ով ա Ռեալի մրցակիցը?


Ռեկռեատիվոնա  :Wink:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Ռեկռեատիվոնա


Դրանք Վալյադոլիդից ուժեղ են, չէ՞… :Jpit:

----------


## Լեո

> Ռեկռեատիվոնա


Որին վաղը աստղերը (Աստղ ջան, քեզ նկատի չունեմ) դաժան օր են կանխատեսում:

----------


## Սամվել

> Դրանք Վալյադոլիդից ուժեղ են, չէ՞…


Վաղը Կերևա  :Jpit: 
Քննության են  :Smile:

----------


## Vaho

Ոչինչ հարգելի Ռեալիստներ կարևորը վերջումա, խի Ռեալը սենց օրերա տեսել, դեռ լավա լինելու կտեսնեք  :Hands Up:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

Ի՜՜՜,  ինչ-որ մեկը մտածո՞ւմ ա, թե կարա մեզ նեղի: :Angry2:  :Cool: 

Ռեալը դեռ կասի...

----------


## Ռեդ

> Ի՜՜՜,  ինչ-որ մեկը մտածո՞ւմ ա, թե կարա մեզ նեղի:
> 
> Ռեալը դեռ կասի...


Էն բանից հետո կասի Ռեալը, երբ Շուստերին ասեն  :LOL:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Էն բանից հետո կասի Ռեալը, երբ Շուստերին ասեն


Հա, հասնում է իրան: Դրենտեյին ինչի՞ սկզբից չէր մտցրել կամ Սնեյդերին:

----------


## Ռեդ

> Հա, հասնում է իրան: Դրենտեյին ինչի՞ սկզբից չէր մտցրել կամ Սնեյդերին:


Ամոթ ա է Ռեալին, խայտառակ պարտություն կրեցին:  :This:  Ռաուլն էլ արդարացում չունի  :Bad:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Ամոթ ա է Ռեալին, խայտառակ պարտություն կրեցին:  Ռաուլն էլ արդարացում չունի


Եշչյո նե վեչեռ...

----------


## Taurus

Չէ, ... դաժան էր  :Sad: 
Շատ անկապ խաղ խաղացին, մանավանդ Raul-ն ու Higuain-ը:
Մեջներից մենակ Գագոն էր վիզ դնում: Ստեղ արդեն պետք ա մարզչի միջամտություն, թե չէ ավելի տխուր օրեր են սպասում real-ին:
Մինջև ձմեռային տրանսֆերները դեռ եքա ժամանակ կա ու պետք ա մի բան անել հարձակման մեջ, էն De La Red-ը սաղ ա, կարելի ա փորձել իրան Higuain-ի հետ, կամ էլ Saviola-ին սկզբից խաղացնել, vsyo taki էտ տղեն լավ դպրոց ունի:

----------


## Amourchik

Գիտեք, ես չէի ուզեն ա նորից շարունակել այն, ինչ արդեն այստեղ գրել եք, միայն կուզենայի ասել, որ Ռեալը այս տարի կհանգստանա, որ հաջորդ տարի նորից սկսի իր բարձրունքները նվաճել, քանի որ այս տարի ամեն ինչ Ռեալի դեմ ա, բացարձակապես ամեն ինչ և սա վկայում է, որ Ռեալը այս տարի չի նվաճի ոչինչ, բայց ես դրանում ոչ մի վատ բան չեմ տեսնում, մեր թիմի մեծամասնությունը հոգնել ա արդեն, նրանց հանգիստ ա պետք, մարզչի փոփոխություն ա պետք, նոր ֆուտբոլսիտներ են անհրաշեշտ ու ցանկություն ա անհրաժեշտ:Այս ամենը այս տարի չկար ի սկզբանե Ռեալում և ես լրիվ դրական եմ նայում այն բանին, որ այս տարի Ռեալը ընդմիջում կտա, բայց մյուս տարի, ամեն ինչ կազմ և պարտրաստ, կանցնի գրոհի: Բայց այս ամենը չի նշանակում, որ իմ համար Ռեալը թույլ ա, Ռեալը եղել ա, կա ու կլինի աշխարհի ամենահզոր թիմը, իսկ իրա երկրպագուները՝ աշխարհի ամենալավ երկրպագուները: Այնպես, որ սիրելի Ռեալիստներ, ոչ մի բացասական բան չկա, որ Ռեալը այս տարի ոչինչ չհաղթի, սա ընդմիջում ա նոր փոթորիկից առաջ:
Հ.Գ. Բարսելոնիստներին էլ խորհուրդ կտայի իրենց թիմին երկրպագել, այլ ոչ թե անիմաստ սարկազմների դիմել, դրանով կասկածի տակ դնելով  Ռեալ :Love: ակումբի մեծությունը և նրա երկրպագուների մեծությունը:

----------


## Լեո

> այս տարի ամեն ինչ Ռեալի դեմ ա, բացարձակապես ամեն ինչ


Օրինակ ի՞նչ…
*«Բացարձակապես»* բառը մի քիչ մե՞ղմ չի հնչում…

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Գիտեք, ես չէի ուզեն ա նորից շարունակել այն, ինչ արդեն այստեղ գրել եք, միայն կուզենայի ասել, որ Ռեալը այս տարի կհանգստանա, որ հաջորդ տարի նորից սկսի իր բարձրունքները նվաճել, քանի որ այս տարի ամեն ինչ Ռեալի դեմ ա, բացարձակապես ամեն ինչ և սա վկայում է, որ Ռեալը այս տարի չի նվաճի ոչինչ, բայց ես դրանում ոչ մի վատ բան չեմ տեսնում, մեր թիմի մեծամասնությունը հոգնել ա արդեն, նրանց հանգիստ ա պետք, մարզչի փոփոխություն ա պետք, նոր ֆուտբոլսիտներ են անհրաշեշտ ու ցանկություն ա անհրաժեշտ:Այս ամենը այս տարի չկար ի սկզբանե Ռեալում և ես լրիվ դրական եմ նայում այն բանին, որ այս տարի Ռեալը ընդմիջում կտա, բայց մյուս տարի, ամեն ինչ կազմ և պարտրաստ, կանցնի գրոհի: Բայց այս ամենը չի նշանակում, որ իմ համար Ռեալը թույլ ա, Ռեալը եղել ա, կա ու կլինի աշխարհի ամենահզոր թիմը, իսկ իրա երկրպագուները՝ աշխարհի ամենալավ երկրպագուները: Այնպես, որ սիրելի Ռեալիստներ, ոչ մի բացասական բան չկա, որ Ռեալը այս տարի ոչինչ չհաղթի, սա ընդմիջում ա նոր փոթորիկից առաջ:
> Հ.Գ. Բարսելոնիստներին էլ խորհուրդ կտայի իրենց թիմին երկրպագել, այլ ոչ թե անիմաստ սարկազմների դիմել, դրանով կասկածի տակ դնելով  Ռեալակումբի մեծությունը և նրա երկրպագուների մեծությունը:


Չեմ ուզում կանխատեսումներ անել, բայց սպասենք ՉԼ-ի ավարտին. ես էնտեղից հույսեր ունեմ...

----------


## Vaho

Դու շատ ճիշտ ես հարգելի Xxxx, ու համել դեռ հարցա այս տարի Ռեալը ինչ որ գավաթ կնվաճի թե ոչ, ճիշտ է եթե այսպիսի խաղ խաղա այս կազմով դժվար թե, բայց դե ձմեռային տրանսֆերից հետո հնարավոր է, որ մենք տեսնենք  բոլորովին ուրիշ Ռեալ ու են ժամանակ կտեսնենք թե Ռեալը հանգստանալու է թե անհանգստացնելու է :Wink:

----------


## Vaho

ու համել էս բարսի ֆանատները որ էտքան խոսում են ֆուտբոլից հասկանալու մասին, միթե իրանց կարծիքով ֆուտբոլից հասկանալը հենց էնա որ եթե հակառակորդ թիմը պարտվում է ուրեմն պետք է իրանց երկրպագուներին երեսով տալ ու ձեռք առնել, իբր ինչ?: Մենք երբ մեր թիմը պարտվում է ելի մեր թիմնա թե պարտվելու պահերին թե հախթանակի պահերին, մենք ելի Ռեալիստներ ենք, իսկ դուք՞ օրինակ անցած տարի որ բարսը 5 րդ թե 4 րդ հորիզոնականում էր լավ չեմ հիշում, էտ ժամանակ ել եիք ձեր բարսի մասին լավ կարծիքի՞ :Cool:

----------


## Սամվել

> ու համել էս բարսի ֆանատները որ էտքան խոսում են ֆուտբոլից հասկանալու մասին, միթե իրանց կարծիքով ֆուտբոլից հասկանալը հենց էնա որ եթե հակառակորդ թիմը պարտվում է ուրեմն պետք է իրանց երկրպագուներին երեսով տալ ու ձեռք առնել, իբր ինչ?: Մենք երբ մեր թիմը պարտվում է ելի մեր թիմնա թե պարտվելու պահերին թե հախթանակի պահերին, մենք ելի Ռեալիստներ ենք, իսկ դուք՞ օրինակ անցած տարի որ բարսը 5 րդ թե 4 րդ հորիզոնականում էր լավ չեմ հիշում, էտ ժամանակ ել եիք ձեր բարսի մասին լավ կարծիքի՞


Ապեր դու քո ասածից բան ջոգի՞ր  :Huh: 

ՈՒ Բարսը Մեծատառա գրվում  :Wink: 

Մեկ էլ մի հատ կարդա թեման նոր շարունակի... հուսով եմ կհասկանաս ֆուտբոլից հասկանալու ու թիմ սիրել չսիրելու տարբերությունը...

----------


## Amourchik

> Դու շատ ճիշտ ես հարգելի Xxxx, ու համել դեռ հարցա այս տարի Ռեալը ինչ որ գավաթ կնվաճի թե ոչ, ճիշտ է եթե այսպիսի խաղ խաղա այս կազմով դժվար թե, բայց դե ձմեռային տրանսֆերից հետո հնարավոր է, որ մենք տեսնենք  բոլորովին ուրիշ Ռեալ ու են ժամանակ կտեսնենք թե Ռեալը հանգստանալու է թե անհանգստացնելու է


Մի ուղղում մցնեմ-Ռեալը կայնքում չի անհանգստացել ու չի անհանգստանա, բայց, որ հանգստանալ  պետք ա մեր թիմին, դա հաստատ :Wink: Այդտեղ սարսափելի ոչինչ չկա, եթե այս տարի Ռեալը ոչինչ չհաղթի, ի վերջո երկու տարի անընդմեջ հաղթելուց հետո, սպասվում էր սա, որովհետև ֆուտբոլիստներն էլ են մարդ, իրանք էլ կարող են հոգնել:Այ այս տարի կհանգստանան, իսկ մյուս տարի կբռնեն հաղթանակաների ուղին :Ok:  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## REAL_ist

շուտ չի արդեն հանգստանալու տրամադրությունների համար? :Think:

----------


## Amourchik

> Օրինակ ի՞նչ…
> *«Բացարձակապես»* բառը մի քիչ մե՞ղմ չի հնչում…


պարտադիր չէի համարել բորոլ օրինակաները գրել, սակայն երևում ա խոսքս չի հասկացվել:Օրինակ՝ թիմի հիմնական կազմի վեց խաղացողներ վնասվածք ունեն, որոնցից ամենակարևորը Ռուուդ վան Նիստելռոյն էր, առանց որի ցանկացած թիմի համար էլ դժվար կլիներ, եթե նա այնտեղ խաղար, հետո, որ մարզիչը իրան կորցրել ա թիմին էլ իրա հետ ա տանում, թիմը չունի առջևի գծում Ռուուդին արժանի փոխարինող, եթե սրանք բավարար չեն անհաջողությունների համար, ապա փորձիր մտաբերել Բարսելոնին անցյալ տարի, երբ ընդամենը Մեսսին չկար, բայց թիմը անդունդում էր հայտնվել

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց



> շուտ չի արդեն հանգստանալու տրամադրությունների համար?


Ոչ, պարզապես ես*Ռեալիստ եմ*Բայց դրանում ոչ մի սարսափելի բան չկա:Հետո ես սա որպես իմ կարծիք եմ գրել, ոչ թե որպես պարտադիր պայման:Եթե իմ ասածները սխալ դուրս գան ես ուրախ կլինեմ :Wink:

----------


## Սամվել

> շուտ չի արդեն հանգստանալու տրամադրությունների համար?


Բա ինչա որ շուտ չի.. հլը մի ամբողջ սեզոնա դեմները արդեն ձենքերը վայր են դնում... 

Բայց դե մենակ անցած սեզոնը տեսած մարդու համար նորմալա  :Smile:  




> պարտադիր չէի համարել բորոլ օրինակաները գրել, սակայն երևում ա խոսքս չի հասկացվել:Օրինակ՝ թիմի հիմնական կազմի վեց խաղացողներ վնասվածք ունեն, որոնցից ամենակարևորը Ռուուդ վան Նիստելռոյն էր, առանց որի ցանկացած թիմի համար էլ դժվար կլիներ, եթե նա այնտեղ խաղար, հետո, որ մարզիչը իրան կորցրել ա թիմին էլ իրա հետ ա տանում, թիմը չունի առջևի գծում Ռուուդին արժանի փոխարինող, եթե սրանք բավարար չեն անհաջողությունների համար, ապա փորձիր մտաբերել Բարսելոնին անցյալ տարի, երբ ընդամենը Մեսսին չկար, բայց թիմը անդունդում էր հայտնվել


Xxxx դու աչքիս լավ չես հիշում մենք որ հիշում ենք.. Հաստատ մենակ Մեսին չի եղել  :Wink:  

Համ էլ ի՞նչ գիտես դու մենակ Ռեալի խաղերը չե՞ս նայում  :Think:

----------


## Amourchik

> Բա ինչա որ շուտ չի.. հլը մի ամբողջ սեզոնա դեմները արդեն ձենքերը վայր են դնում... 
> 
> Բայց դե մենակ անցած սեզոնը տեսած մարդու համար նորմալա  
> 
> 
> 
> Սամվել դու աչքիս լավ չես հիշում մենք որ հիշում ենք.. Հաստատ մենակ Մեսին չի եղել  
> 
> Համ էլ ի՞նչ գիտես դու մենակ Ռեալի խաղերը չե՞ս նայում


Տղա ջան ես  մենակ Ռեալի խաղերն եմ նայում, բայց ֆուտբոլի մասին լուրեր նայում եմ ամեն օր ու Իսպանիայի առաջնության բոլոր թիմերի մասին էլ կարդում եմ, իսկ դու որտեղից տեսար, որ ես ձեռքերս վայր եմ դրել, ինչում վստահ չես ավելի լավ ա հրապարակավ մի հայտարարի :Wink: Եվ կոպիտ խոսելավոճդ էլ պահիր, մեկ այլ տեղ պետք կգա քեզ :Wink:

----------


## Սամվել

> Գիտեք, ես չէի ուզեն ա նորից շարունակել այն, ինչ արդեն այստեղ գրել եք, միայն կուզենայի ասել, որ Ռեալը այս տարի կհանգստանա, որ հաջորդ տարի նորից սկսի իր բարձրունքները նվաճել, քանի որ այս տարի ամեն ինչ Ռեալի դեմ ա, բացարձակապես ամեն ինչ և սա վկայում է, որ Ռեալը այս տարի չի նվաճի ոչինչ, բայց ես դրանում ոչ մի վատ բան չեմ տեսնում, մեր թիմի մեծամասնությունը հոգնել ա արդեն, նրանց հանգիստ ա պետք, մարզչի փոփոխություն ա պետք, նոր ֆուտբոլսիտներ են անհրաշեշտ ու ցանկություն ա անհրաժեշտ:Այս ամենը այս տարի չկար ի սկզբանե Ռեալում և ես լրիվ դրական եմ նայում այն բանին, որ այս տարի Ռեալը ընդմիջում կտա, բայց մյուս տարի, ամեն ինչ կազմ և պարտրաստ, կանցնի գրոհի: Բայց այս ամենը չի նշանակում, որ իմ համար Ռեալը թույլ ա, Ռեալը եղել ա, կա ու կլինի աշխարհի ամենահզոր թիմը, իսկ իրա երկրպագուները՝ աշխարհի ամենալավ երկրպագուները: Այնպես, որ սիրելի Ռեալիստներ, ոչ մի բացասական բան չկա, որ Ռեալը այս տարի ոչինչ չհաղթի, սա ընդմիջում ա նոր փոթորիկից առաջ:
> Հ.Գ. Բարսելոնիստներին էլ խորհուրդ կտայի իրենց թիմին երկրպագել, այլ ոչ թե անիմաստ սարկազմների դիմել, դրանով կասկածի տակ դնելով  Ռեալակումբի մեծությունը և նրա երկրպագուների մեծությունը:





> Տղա ջան ես  մենակ Ռեալի խաղերն եմ նայում, բայց ֆուտբոլի մասին լուրեր նայում եմ ամեն օր ու Իսպանիայի առաջնության բոլոր թիմերի մասին էլ կարդում եմ, իսկ դու որտեղից տեսար, որ ես ձեռքերս վայր եմ դրել, ինչում վստահ չես ավելի լավ ա հրապարակավ մի հայտարարի


Էս գրառումիցդ... 

Լավ ինչևէ



> Եվ կոպիտ խոսելավոճդ էլ պահիր, մեկ այլ տեղ պետք կգա քեզ


Կներես  :Sorry:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Ոչ, պարզապես ես*Ռեալիստ եմ*Բայց դրանում ոչ մի սարսափելի բան չկա:Հետո ես սա որպես իմ կարծիք եմ գրել, ոչ թե որպես պարտադիր պայման:Եթե իմ ասածները սխալ դուրս գան ես ուրախ կլինեմ


քո տեսակետը պեսիմիստականա ոչ թե ռեալիստական :Wink:  իսկ ես ռեալիստեմ, ոչ միայն Ռեալի երկրպագու իմաստով, սպադա ընդունումեմ, հիմա խաղ չեն խաղում, բայց սեզոնը մի քանի խաղով չի, շատ հնարավորա որ թիմը ոտի կանգնի Ռոբբենի Դե Լա Ռեդի Պեպեի վերադառնալուց, տրամադրությունները դզելուց հետո, ու տրամադրության դզելու ամենալավ առիթը կլասիկոնա լինելու, չնայած Նոու Կամպումա լինելու դժվար կլնի, բայց նույնիսկ ոչ ոքին կարողա նոր հաղթարշավի սկիզբ դնի :Cool: 
մեկել հիշացնեմ որ երեկվա պարտությունը եթե չեմ սխալվում 9  խաղ տևող անպարտելի շղթայի ավարտներ, ետքանել վատ չի վիճակը ինչքան դու ես ներկայացնում :Wink:  կարևորը շուտ դուս գան փոսից, այ որ դուս չգան նոր կխոսանք հանգստանալու մասին

----------


## Amourchik

> քո տեսակետը պեսիմիստականա ոչ թե ռեալիստական իսկ ես ռեալիստեմ, ոչ միայն Ռեալի երկրպագու իմաստով, սպադա ընդունումեմ, հիմա խաղ չեն խաղում, բայց սեզոնը մի քանի խաղով չի, շատ հնարավորա որ թիմը ոտի կանգնի Ռոբբենի Դե Լա Ռեդի Պեպեի վերադառնալուց, տրամադրությունները դզելուց հետո, ու տրամադրության դզելու ամենալավ առիթը կլասիկոնա լինելու, չնայած Նոու Կամպումա լինելու դժվար կլնի, բայց նույնիսկ ոչ ոքին կարողա նոր հաղթարշավի սկիզբ դնի
> մեկել հիշացնեմ որ երեկվա պարտությունը եթե չեմ սխալվում 9  խաղ տևող անպարտելի շղթայի ավարտներ, ետքանել վատ չի վիճակը ինչքան դու ես ներկայացնում կարևորը շուտ դուս գան փոսից, այ որ դուս չգան նոր կխոսանք հանգստանալու մասին


թող քո ասածով լինի, այդպես չցանկացողն էլ ես լինեմ :Wink:

----------


## Սերխիո

էս ինչ մի շատացել են բարսելոնիստները, մի ժամանակ կլասիկոյից հետո որոնման համակարգով էիր գտնում ֆորումում ,բայց հիմա ուրածանում են ,ինչ-որ ճղճիմ  միավորների առավելության համար…


Հ.Գ.
բայց լավ եք պահմտոցի խաղում

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> էս ինչ մի շատացել են բարսելոնիստները, մի ժամանակ կլասիկոյից հետո որոնման համակարգով էիր գտնում ֆորումում ,բայց հիմա ուրածանում են ,ինչ-որ ճղճիմ  միավորների առավելության համար…
> 
> 
> Հ.Գ.
> բայց լավ եք պահմտոցի խաղում


Ոչինչ էս տարի էլ 2 հատ կլասիկո կա:

----------


## Ambrosine

> էս ինչ մի շատացել են բարսելոնիստները, մի ժամանակ կլասիկոյից հետո որոնման համակարգով էիր գտնում ֆորումում ,բայց հիմա ուրածանում են ,ինչ-որ ճղճիմ  միավորների առավելության համար…
> 
> 
> Հ.Գ.
> բայց լավ եք պահմտոցի խաղում


հա լավ, Պոտրոս ջան, Սմավելն ա, ներվերներս ա ուտում :LOL: 
մրցաշրջանը նոր ա սկսվել, արդեն սիկունդա են ուղարկում :LOL:  էլի եմ ասում. սա միայն վախից ա :Ok:

----------


## Սամվել

> Ոչինչ էս տարի էլ 2 հատ կլասիկո կա:


Ես էլ էի ուզում էս գրել  :Smile:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Էխ երբ պետքա լինի,որ երկու գրանդներն էլ լավ մարզավիճակում լինեն միաժամանակ:  :Smile: 
Թե չէ մեկ Բարսնա փոսը գլորված,մեկ Ռեալը` տենց հետաքրքիր չի:  :Sad: 
Այ որ երկուսն էլ լավ մարզավիճակում լինեն,երևի էս փակեն մոդերատորները :LOL: 

Հ.Գ.Բայց դե վսյո-տակի երեկ Ռեալը լավ կրվեց :LOL:  :Hands Up:

----------


## Լեո

> պարտադիր չէի համարել բորոլ օրինակաները գրել, սակայն երևում ա խոսքս չի հասկացվել:Օրինակ՝ թիմի հիմնական կազմի վեց խաղացողներ վնասվածք ունեն, որոնցից ամենակարևորը Ռուուդ վան Նիստելռոյն էր, առանց որի ցանկացած թիմի համար էլ դժվար կլիներ, եթե նա այնտեղ խաղար, հետո, որ մարզիչը իրան կորցրել ա թիմին էլ իրա հետ ա տանում, թիմը չունի առջևի գծում Ռուուդին արժանի փոխարինող, եթե սրանք բավարար չեն անհաջողությունների համար, ապա փորձիր մտաբերել Բարսելոնին անցյալ տարի, երբ ընդամենը Մեսսին չկար, բայց թիմը անդունդում էր հայտնվել


Լավ ա, որ դու ինքդ ես շեշտում, որ քո թվարկածները անհաջողություններ են և ոչ թե  քո խոսքերով ասած _«ամեն ինչ թիմի դեմ»_ :
Անհաջողություններ բոլոր թիմերն էլ ունենում են, առանց բացառությունների:

----------


## Vaho

Ելի են բարսը գոլ խփեց    :Angry2:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Ելի են բարսը գոլ խփեց


Ո՜նց ա բախտը բերում, Վիլյառեալն էլ ա նիչյա խաղացել:

----------


## Սամվել

> Ելի են բարսը գոլ խփեց


Հա բա ինչ էիր ուզում  :Smile:  :Wink: 

Ավելացվել է 50 վայրկյան անց



> Ո՜նց ա բախտը բերում, Վիլյառեալն էլ ա նիչյա խաղացել:


Բախտը ի՞նչովա բերել որ ուժեղա դրանո՞վ  :Think:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Հա բա ինչ էիր ուզում


Չգիտե՞ս ինչ պիտի ուզեր :Smile:

----------


## Vaho

ոչնչ լավ Մեսսինա խփել, ետ ֆուտբոլիստին ես շատ եմ հարգում ափսոս որ բարսիցա խաղում

----------


## Սամվել

> ոչնչ լավ Մեսսինա խփել, ետ ֆուտբոլիստին ես շատ եմ հարգում ափսոս որ բարսիցա խաղում


Էտքան դժվարա՞ Բարսը մեծատառ գրելը  :Xeloq:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Հա բա ինչ էիր ուզում 
> 
> Ավելացվել է 50 վայրկյան անց
> 
> 
> Բախտը ի՞նչովա բերել որ ուժեղա դրանո՞վ


Վիլյառեալի նիչյա խաղալը իրա ուժեղ լինելու կամ չլինելու հետ ի՞նչ կապ ունի:

----------


## Սամվել

> Վիլյառեալի նիչյա խաղալը իրա ուժեղ լինելու կամ չլինելու հետ ի՞նչ կապ ունի:


Դե նրանով որ մնացածը սայթակում են, իսկ ինքը հաղթումա  :Smile:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Դե նրանով որ մնացածը սայթակում են, իսկ ինքը հաղթումա


Է՜՜՜ Սամվել:

----------


## Vaho

Էս խաղը մեկ մեկա պրծնելու, երեվի

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Էս խաղը մեկ մեկա պրծնելու, երեվի


Կամ 2:1  :Smile:

----------


## Vaho

> Կամ 2:1


լավ կլներ բայց դժվար

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> լավ կլներ բայց դժվար


Սամոն տիխարի սայթից կթռներ, չէ՞ :LOL:

----------


## Սամվել

> Սամոն տիխարի սայթից կթռներ, չէ՞


Ապեր Սամոն կյանքւոմ ոչմի տեղից չի թռել... 
4-1 կլասիկոյից հետո էլ..

Սամոյի գիտելիքները միշտ էլ հերիքում են իրավիճակին սթափ գնահատական տալու համար  :Wink:

----------


## Լեո

> Էս խաղը մեկ մեկա պրծնելու, երեվի


Եթե խոսքը *Ռեկ. - Բարսա* խաղի մասին ա, ապա դեռ շուտ ա որևէ բան ասելու համար: 
Բարսան շատ մոտ ա հերթական հաղթանակին: :Hands Up:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Ապեր Սամոն կյանքւոմ ոչմի տեղից չի թռել... 
> 4-1 կլասիկոյից հետո էլ..
> 
> Սամոյի գիտելիքները միշտ էլ հերիքում են իրավիճակին սթափ գնահատական տալու համար


Լավ թեթեւ տար, կատակ արեցի... Գիտես, որ մեր մեջ հարց չկա ախպերս:

Հ.Գ. Բայց ստորագրությունդ փոխի, թե չէ կարող ա հարց լինի :Angry2:  :LOL:

----------


## Vaho

Բայց էս բարսից չի արդեն 80  րդ րոպենա դեռ մեկ զրոյա, կարողա տղերքին աչքով են տվել էտքան գովալուց  :LOL: 

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> Եթե խոսքը *Ռեկ. - Բարսա* խաղի մասին ա, ապա դեռ շուտ ա որևէ բան ասելու համար: 
> Բարսան շատ մոտ ա հերթական հաղթանակին:


հե էտ խաղի մասինա, գիտեմ շուտա դրա համար ել ասում եմ երեվի

----------


## Սամվել

> Լավ թեթեւ տար, կատակ արեցի... Գիտես, որ մեր մեջ հարց չկա ախպերս:
> 
> Հ.Գ. Բայց ստորագրությունդ փոխի, թե չէ կարող ա հարց լինի


Կարծում եմ սխալա 2 Հայի վեճը ինչոր հավայի իսպանական ակումբների պատճառով  :Wink:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Կարծում եմ սխալա 2 Հայի վեճը ինչոր հավայի իսպանական ակումբների պատճառով


Էտ երկուսից մեկը հաստատ հավայի չի, բայց վիճել իրոք չարժի:

Հ.Գ. Իհարկե, դա չի նշանակում, որ ստորագրությունդ չպետք ա փոխես :Angry2:  :Angry2:

----------


## Սամվել

> Էս խաղը մեկ մեկա պրծնելու, երեվի





> Կամ 2:1


ԱՐդեն 0-2  :Wink:

----------


## Vaho

> Կարծում եմ սխալա 2 Հայի վեճը ինչոր հավայի իսպանական ակումբների պատճառով


 :Hands Up:  լռիվ համաձայն եմ, 

մենք ստեղ վիճում ենք բայց իրանք ընդեղ իրար ախպերներ են խախից հետո
բարսը միատել խփեց  :Think:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

*Մոդերատորական: Վերջին մի քանի էջերից ջնջվել են մի 4 տասնյակ, թեմայից դուրս, վիրավորական,բազառային, կոպիտ գրառումներ: Մի կողմից չեմ հասկանում Բարսելոնայի երկրպագուների ակնհայտ ուրախությունը: Հակառակորդ թիմի անհաջողության վրա ուրախանալը: Իմ համեստ կարծիքով Ֆուտբոլի գեղեցկությունը մրցակցության մեջ է: Իսկ էն որ մի թիմը անհաջողության է մատնվում հեչ ուրախանալու չի: Տարօրինակա բայց Իսպանիայի բոլոր առաջնությունները որ նայել եմ, անցել են որևէ մի թիմի բացահայտ առավելությամբ, ու պայքար որպես այդպիսին չեմպիոնության համար երբեք չի եղել: Ու էլի իմ համեստ կարծիքով պետք է ուրախանալ միայն սեփական թիմի հաջողություններով և ոչ թե մյուսի անհաջողություններով: Սա ֆուտբոլա, մի տարի մեկնա ուժեղ մյուս տարի մյուսը, ու պետք չի մոռանալ, օրինակ ինչպիսին էր Բարսան անցյալ մրցաշրջանում:
Հաշվի առնելով ներկա լարված հարաբերությունները հիմանականում Բարսելոնի և Ռեալի երկրպագուների միջև, այսուհետև խնդրում և միաժամանակ պահանջում եմ, դադարեցնել հակառակորդ ակումբի վերաբերյալ ծաղրական, վիրավորական, և այլ տիպի գրառումները: Մի մոռացեք որ ամեն երկրպագուի սրտում իր ակումբը ունի ուրույն տեղը, ու ցանկացած կպնողական գրառում առաջացնում է բացասական տրամադրվածություն, ու լարվածություն ֆորումի մյուս մասնակիցների նկատմամբ: Այսուհետ լինելու եմ ավելի խիստ ու հետևողական նմանատիպ գրառումենիր նկատմամբ: Ջնջելու ու խմբագրելու եմ ամեն ինչ, ինչը կընկնի վերոնշյալ տրամաբանության մեջ:*

----------


## Amourchik

Ռեալի մարզական տնօրեն Պեդիա Միատովիչը ժողով է գումարել, որտեղ որոշվել է, որ Շուստերը մնալու է թիմում և նաև ասվել է, որ Ռեալը ձմեռային տրանսֆերային պատուհանի ժամանակ մի քանի ձեռքբերում կանի՝մասնավորապես հարձակման գիծը ուժեղացնելու համար:Սակայն ժողովի ժամանակ Շուստերին մի քանի հանձնարարություն են տվել, որոնք նա պարտավորված կլինի կատարել արդեն այսօրվանից :Ok:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Ռեալի մարզական տնօրեն Պեդիա Միատովիչը ժողով է գումարել, որտեղ որոշվել է, որ Շուստերը մնալու է թիմում և նաև ասվել է, որ Ռեալը ձմեռային տրանսֆերային պատուհանի ժամանակ մի քանի ձեռքբերում կանի՝մասնավորապես հարձակման գիծը ուժեղացնելու համար:Սակայն ժողովի ժամանակ Շուստերին մի քանի հանձնարարություն են տվել, որոնք նա պարտավորված կլինի կատարել արդեն այսօրվանից


Կարեւորը արդյունք լինի...

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ռեալի մարզական տնօրեն Պեդիա Միատովիչը ժողով է գումարել, որտեղ որոշվել է, որ Շուստերը մնալու է թիմում և նաև ասվել է, որ Ռեալը ձմեռային տրանսֆերային պատուհանի ժամանակ մի քանի ձեռքբերում կանի՝մասնավորապես հարձակման գիծը ուժեղացնելու համար:Սակայն ժողովի ժամանակ Շուստերին մի քանի հանձնարարություն են տվել, որոնք նա պարտավորված կլինի կատարել արդեն այսօրվանից


ուռաաաաաաա :Hands Up:  հազիվ մի հատ խելոք որոշում կայացրին :Smile:

----------


## Vaho

> Ռեալի մարզական տնօրեն Պեդիա Միատովիչը ժողով է գումարել, որտեղ որոշվել է, որ Շուստերը մնալու է թիմում և նաև ասվել է, որ Ռեալը ձմեռային տրանսֆերային պատուհանի ժամանակ մի քանի ձեռքբերում կանի՝մասնավորապես հարձակման գիծը ուժեղացնելու համար:Սակայն ժողովի ժամանակ Շուստերին մի քանի հանձնարարություն են տվել, որոնք նա պարտավորված կլինի կատարել արդեն այսօրվանից


Շատ ճիշտ որոշում է, ես շատ ուրախ եմ որ Շուսթերը չի հեռանալու: Լավա լինելու սպասեք :Ok:   :Hands Up: 

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> Շատ ճիշտ որոշում է, ես շատ ուրախ եմ որ Շուսթերը չի հեռանալու: Լավա լինելու սպասեք


Մերսի Xxxx,  լավ լուր եր էսօրվա համար

----------


## Amourchik

> Շատ ճիշտ որոշում է, ես շատ ուրախ եմ որ Շուսթերը չի հեռանալու: Լավա լինելու սպասեք :hand
> Մերսի Xxxx,  լավ լուրեր էսօրվա համար


Ես առանձնապես Շուստերի կողմնակիցը չեմ, բայց այս որոշումը ճիշտ եմ համարում :Think:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Ես առանձնապես Շուստերի կողմնակիցը չեմ, բայց այս որոշումը ճիշտ եմ համարում


Ուղղակի վատն էն ա, որ մնացած բոլոր խաղերը Շուստերի համար մրցաշրջան են լինելու ու իմ կարծիքով թիմում ավելորդ լարվածություն կլինի, որը անշուշտ կազդի խաղի որակի վրա: Ամեն դեպքում սպասենք արդյունքներին...

----------


## Ռեդ

> Ռեալի մարզական տնօրեն Պեդիա Միատովիչը ժողով է գումարել, որտեղ որոշվել է, որ Շուստերը մնալու է թիմում և նաև ասվել է, որ Ռեալը ձմեռային տրանսֆերային պատուհանի ժամանակ մի քանի ձեռքբերում կանի՝մասնավորապես հարձակման գիծը ուժեղացնելու համար:Սակայն ժողովի ժամանակ Շուստերին մի քանի հանձնարարություն են տվել, որոնք նա պարտավորված կլինի կատարել արդեն այսօրվանից


Հաջորդ խաղը ցույց կտա  :Ok:

----------


## Vaho

> Հաջորդ խաղը ցույց կտա


Հիմնական ցույց տալը կերեվա երկրորդ խաղաշրջանում, բայց հաջորդ խաղից ել մինջեվ էտ հաղթանակներ ենք տոնելու :Ok:

----------


## Amourchik

Այսօր էլ վատ լուրեր ասեմ :Sad: 
«Ռեալ» ակումբի նախագահ Ռամոն Կալդերոնը հայտարարել է, որ Ռուբեն դե լա Ռեդը անհայտ ժամանակով չի խաղալու, քանի որ ֆուտբոլիստի մոտ կասկածում են սրտի հետ կապված լուրջ հիվանդություն և նա չի խաղալու այնքան ժամանակ, մինչև բժիշկները հստակ պատասխան չտան:Նույսիսկ խոսվում է այն մասին, որ ֆուտբոլիստին կարգելեն խաղալ և նա ստիպված կլինի ավարտել կարիերան: :Sad: Սա ևս մեկ շատ վատ լուր, քանի որ Ռուուդ վան Նիստելռոյը նույնպես կանգնած է կարիերան ավարտելու վտանգի առաջ/չնայած նա հրապարակավ խոսք է տվել՝ անպայման վերադառնալ և Ռեալի կազմում խաղալով ավարտել կարիերան :Love: /

----------


## Ռեդ

> Այսօր էլ վատ լուրեր ասեմ
> «Ռեալ» ակումբի նախագահ Ռամոն Կալդերոնը հայտարարել է, որ Ռուբեն դե լա Ռեդը անհայտ ժամանակով չի խաղալու, քանի որ ֆուտբոլիստի մոտ կասկածում են սրտի հետ կապված լուրջ հիվանդություն և նա չի խաղալու այնքան ժամանակ, մինչև բժիշկները հստակ պատասխան չտան:Նույսիսկ խոսվում է այն մասին, որ ֆուտբոլիստին կարգելեն խաղալ և նա ստիպված կլինի ավարտել կարիերան:Սա ևս մեկ շատ վատ լուր, քանի որ Ռուուդ վան Նիստելռոյը նույնպես կանգնած է կարիերան ավարտելու վտանգի առաջ/չնայած նա հրապարակավ խոսք է տվել՝ անպայման վերադառնալ և Ռեալի կազմում խաղալով ավարտել կարիերան/


Վատ լուր մեկը մեկի ետևից  :Sad: 
Էս տարի Բարսան ա

----------


## Amourchik

> Վատ լուր մեկը մեկի ետևից 
> Էս տարի Բարսան ա


Ես դեռ վաղուց ասել էի, որ այս տարի ամեն ինչ Ռեալի դեմ ա, բայց ոմանք չհամաձայնեցին/Լեո դե Գրանը/, սակայ օր օրի դա պարզա դառնում, սակայն նույնիսկ այս պարագայում ես վստահ եմ Ռեալի ուժերի վրա և գիտեմ, որ նույնիսկ այս ամենը չի կոտրի մեր թիմին:
*Էս տարի Բարսան ա* :Shok:  :Stop: 
 :Stop: ոչ

----------


## Vaho

> Այսօր էլ վատ լուրեր ասեմ
> «Ռեալ» ակումբի նախագահ Ռամոն Կալդերոնը հայտարարել է, որ Ռուբեն դե լա Ռեդը անհայտ ժամանակով չի խաղալու, քանի որ ֆուտբոլիստի մոտ կասկածում են սրտի հետ կապված լուրջ հիվանդություն և նա չի խաղալու այնքան ժամանակ, մինչև բժիշկները հստակ պատասխան չտան:Նույսիսկ խոսվում է այն մասին, որ ֆուտբոլիստին կարգելեն խաղալ և նա ստիպված կլինի ավարտել կարիերան:Սա ևս մեկ շատ վատ լուր, քանի որ Ռուուդ վան Նիստելռոյը նույնպես կանգնած է կարիերան ավարտելու վտանգի առաջ/չնայած նա հրապարակավ խոսք է տվել՝ անպայման վերադառնալ և Ռեալի կազմում խաղալով ավարտել կարիերան/


Շատ ափսոս :Sad:  բայց ռեալը միշտել ուժեղա անկախ լավ խաղացողների բացակայությունից

----------


## Սամվել

> *Էս տարի Բարսան ա*
> ոչ


Հույսը վերջիննա մեռնում ...

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Հույսը վերջիննա մեռնում ...


Եթե Ռեալը չլինի, Բարսան էլ չի լինելու

----------


## Սամվել

> Եթե Ռեալը չլինի, Բարսան էլ չի լինելու


Արա դե սենց անհիմն բաներ մի գրեք էլի  :LOL:  
ԳԻտեք հետո մեջբերելու եմ  :Tongue:  :Wink:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Արա դե սենց անհիմն բաներ մի գրեք էլի  
> ԳԻտեք հետո մեջբերելու եմ


Վերջում կերեւա :Smile:

----------


## Vaho

> Եթե Ռեալը չլինի, Բարսան էլ չի լինելու


Եթե Ռեալը չլինի, ապա  ով ուզումա լինի :Mda:

----------


## Սերխիո

*Մոդերատորական։ Մեջբերված գրառման հետ կարծես թե ամեն ինչ վերջացել ա, անցել ա, Պետրոս ջան, հին ու անցած բաներին էլ չենք վերադառնում, քո գրառումը ջնջում եմ ու այսուհետև շատ ուշադիր կհետևենք ամեն մի գրառման։ Յուրաքանչյուր նմանատիպ հակամարտության տանող գրառում խստորեն կպատժվի։
Բարի ժամանց։*

----------


## Vaho

Ռեալ Մադրիդ՝ ասելով հասկանում ես թե ինչ բան է ֆուտբոլը, իսկ ֆուտբոլ ասելով հասկանում ես թե ինչ է սպորտը, իսկ սպորտ ասելով միանգամից պատկերացնում ես ֆուտբոլ :Wink:  հարգելի Մոդերատորներ երեվի էս գրածս համապատասխանում է ձեր կանոներին, չեք ջնջի:

----------


## Սամվել

> Ռեալ Մադրիդ՝ ասելով հասկանում ես թե ինչ բան է ֆուտբոլը, իսկ ֆուտբոլ ասելով հասկանում ես թե ինչ է սպորտը, իսկ սպորտ ասելով միանգամից պատկերացնում ես ֆուտբոլ հարգելի Մոդերատորներ երեվի էս գրածս համապատասխանում է ձեր կանոներին, չեք ջնջի:


Մենակ քո տեղը խոսա...

Ես որ Ասում եմ Ռեալ Մադրիդ Փողերից բացի ուրի բան մտքիս չի գալիս  :Think:

----------


## Vaho

> Մենակ քո տեղը խոսա...
> 
> Ես որ Ասում եմ Ռեալ Մադրիդ Փողերից բացի ուրի բան մտքիս չի գալիս


Հա՝ գիտեմ որ ամենաշատ բյուջե ունեցող ակումբնա, եթե էս նկատի ունես ուրիշ, եթե ոչ, ապա ինչ էս ուզում ասել

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Մենակ քո տեղը խոսա...


Խի՞ մենակ իրա տեղը խոսա որ :Cool:  :Smile:

----------


## Սամվել

> Խի՞ մենակ իրա տեղը խոսա որ


Դե եթե քեզ դզումա որ քո տեղը խոսում են թող քո տեղը խոսա ես դեմ չեմ..  :Smile:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Դե եթե քեզ դզումա որ քո տեղը խոսում են թող քո տեղը խոսա ես դեմ չեմ..


Ապեր,  էտ հարցում ես իրա կարծիքը լրիվ կիսում եմ :Tongue:

----------


## Amourchik

էլի ես իմ լուրերով :LOL: Ռուբեն դե լա Ռեդը պատրաստ կլինի դաշտ վերադառնալ 10-15օրից:Այս մասին հայտարարել է  հենց ինքը՝ ֆուտբլոիստը, նրա ընտանիքի անդամները և իր գործակալը :Hands Up:  :Wink:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> էլի ես իմ լուրերովՌուբեն դե լա Ռեդը պատրաստ կլինի դաշտ վերադառնալ 10-15օրից:Այս մասին հայտարարել է  հենց ինքը՝ ֆուտբլոիստը, նրա ընտանիքի անդամները և իր գործակալը


Ըհը, առաջին լավ լուրը...

----------


## Amourchik

> Ըհը, առաջին լավ լուրը...


Բայց չկա բարիք առանց չարիք :LOL:  :LOL: Ֆաբիո Կանավարոն վնասվածք է ստացել չի խաղալու :Tongue:  :Sad: Մենակ չասեք «էտ ինչ՞ի վրա ես ուրախացել :Angry2: :չէ չեմ ուրախացել դա հաստատ :Blush:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Բայց չկա բարիք առանց չարիքՖաբիո Կանավարոն վնասվածք է ստացել չի խաղալուՄենակ չասեք «էտ ինչ՞ի վրա ես ուրախացել:չէ չեմ ուրախացել դա հաստատ


Խասյաթ ե՞ն սարքել :Angry2:

----------


## Amourchik

> Խասյաթ ե՞ն սարքել


հա էլի :Angry2: Բայց մի հատ լավ լուր-Պեպեն ա վերադարձել: :Love:

----------


## Ambrosine

> հա էլիԲայց մի հատ լավ լուր-Պեպեն ա վերադարձել:


2 ժամից էլ չգաս-գրես, որ Կասիլյասն ա վնասվածք ստացել :LOL:

----------


## Լեո

Ափսոս էսօր չենք ուրախանա :Sad:  
Ռեալը հաղթելու ա, ուրիշ տարբերակ չունի:

----------


## Vaho

> 2 ժամից էլ չգաս-գրես, որ Կասիլյասն ա վնասվածք ստացել


 :LOL:  լավն էր  :Hands Up:   :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## Amourchik

> 2 ժամից էլ չգաս-գրես, որ Կասիլյասն ա վնասվածք ստացել


 :Hands Up:  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL: 
դե ասում եմ չէ չկա բարիք առանց չարիք, դրա համար էլ մի հատ լավ լուր եմ ասում ,մի քանի հատ վատ :LOL:

----------


## PygmaliOn

> Ափսոս էսօր չենք ուրախանա 
> Ռեալը հաղթելու ա, ուրիշ տարբերակ չունի:


Ռեալը հաղթեց, ուրիշ տարբերակ չուներ :Smile: 
Ռեալ 1:0 Ռեկրեատիվո
Սնեյդեր 39'

----------


## REAL_ist

մենակ Իգուաինի տռավմեներ պակասում :Angry2:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> մենակ Իգուաինի տռավմեներ պակասում


Տրավմայա ստացել?

----------


## REAL_ist

լացելով դուս հանին նասիլկեքի վրա :Sad:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

Բա հարձակվող ո՞վ ա խաղալու: Գոնե էն Բալբոային չծախեին :Sad:

----------


## REAL_ist

էնի ֆլանգվի էր, նրանից ինչ հարձակվող, մնացինք աչկիս Սավիոլայի հույսին, սրանից վատ չէր կարա դասավորվեր սեզոնը :Angry2:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> էնի ֆլանգվի էր, նրանից ինչ հարձակվող, մնացինք աչկիս Սավիոլայի հույսին, սրանից վատ չէր կարա դասավորվեր սեզոնը


Կենտրոնում էլ էր խաղում: Վատը չէր ինքը: 
Լավ տեսնենք Սավիոլան ինչ կանի:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Էս դեպքում Շուստերը 2 տարբերակ ունի` կամ խաղացնումա Սավիոլային, կամ էլ Ռաուլը պետքա հիշի հին ու բարի օրերը ու սկսի խաղալ որպես առաջ քաշված հարձակվող :Smile:

----------


## Amourchik

> Էս դեպքում Շուստերը 2 տարբերակ ունի` կամ խաղացնումա Սավիոլային, կամ էլ Ռաուլը պետքա հիշի հին ու բարի օրերը ու սկսի խաղալ որպես առաջ քաշված հարձակվող


Ախր բանը նրանումն ա, որ Ռաուլը միշտ էլ իրա հին ու բարի օրերը հիշում ա, բայց ոչ միշտ ա կարողանում ի կատար ածել այդ ամենը: Բայց այս ի՞նչ է կատարվում:Հիմա քիչ -քիչ համոզվում ե՞ք, որ այս տարին Ռեալինը չի :Sad:

----------


## Amourchik

Իսկ խաղը ընդհանուր առմամբ ինչպե՞ս էր ընթանում :Think: Եթե իհարկե մարդ կա ով նայել ա

----------


## REAL_ist

բաց ֆուտբոլեր, Ռեկռեատիվոն էլ կարար խփեր, պաշտպանությունը, ավելի ճիշտ հենակետայինի դիրքը շատ մտահոգիչա, միատ լավ պասեին տալի 4-4–ի վրա էին դուս գալի հակառակորդները, Գուտին ու Սնեյդեռը մենակ հարձակմամբ են զբաղված, Դռենտեներ լավ խաղում, ամենաակտիվներ, մի 100 հատ նավես պռաստռել արեց, բայց 2 էին երևի տոշնի :LOL: Իգուաինը մի 3 հատ մեն մենակ դուս եկավ չխփեց, մի անգամ բաց գոլերին չխփեց, Ռաուլին 3 անգամ եմ տեսել սաղ խաղի ընթացքում :Shok: 
Ռամոսը կենտրոնում էր խաղում, վատ չխացաղ :Ok:

----------


## Vaho

Ափսոս  :Sad:  կորուստներ մեկը մեկի ետեվից, ինչ? կլինի հետո հետաքրքիրա  բայց մյուս խաղերի արդյունքները ի «օգուտ» Ռեաիլն էր, եթե էսօր Բարսը գոնե նիչյա անի լավ կլինի :Blush: 

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց
1 Barcelona        28 
2 Real Madrid    26 
3 Villarreal          25 
4 Valencia           24 
5 Sevilla               24 

Նայելով էս աղյուսակին չես ասի որ էտքան վատա Ռեալի վիճակը, դեռ հույսեր կան :Ok:

----------


## Amourchik

> Ափսոս  կորուստներ մեկը մեկի ետեվից, ինչ? կլինի հետո հետաքրքիրա  բայց մյուս խաղերի արդյունքները ի «օգուտ» Ռեաիլն էր, եթե էսօր Բարսը գոնե նիչյա անի լավ կլինի
> 
> Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց
> 1 Barcelona        28 
> 2 Real Madrid    26 
> 3 Villarreal          25 
> 4 Valencia           24 
> 5 Sevilla               24 
> 
> Նայելով էս աղյուսակին չես ասի որ էտքան վատա Ռեալի վիճակը, դեռ հույսեր կան


Սա Իսպանիայի առաջնությունն ա ու այստեղ աղյուսակը մեկ տուրում կարող է գլխիվայր շրջվել, այնպես որ աղյուսակին նայելով չպետք է առաջնորդվենք, այլ մեր թիմի ցուցադրած խաղով :Ok:

----------


## Vaho

> Սա Իսպանիայի առաջնությունն ա ու այստեղ աղյուսակը մեկ տուրում կարող է գլխիվայր շրջվել, այնպես որ աղյուսակին նայելով չպետք է առաջնորդվենք, այլ մեր թիմի ցուցադրած խաղով


Այո համաձայն եմ, ինձ թվում է եթե Սավիոլաին դաշտ հանեն, ապա ինքն ու Ռաուլը շատ լավ հարձակվողական զույգ կլնեն, նաեվ կիսապաշտպաների պրոֆեսիոնալ վարպետության շնորհիվ:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

*Մոդերատորական:Այսօրվա բոլոր 73 գրառումները ջնջված են: Կլինի մի օր էս շաբաթ կիրակի օրվա խաղերից հետո էս թեմայում բազառ չլինի՞:  : Մյուս անգամ բաբաթին նկատողություններ եմ տալու: Նեղանալ չլինի, կողմնապահության մասին մեղադրանքներն էլ հետը: *

----------


## Լեո

> Ափսոս  կորուստներ մեկը մեկի ետեվից, ինչ? կլինի հետո հետաքրքիրա  բայց մյուս խաղերի արդյունքները ի «օգուտ» Ռեաիլն էր, եթե էսօր Բարսը գոնե նիչյա անի լավ կլինի
> 
> Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց
> 1 Barcelona        28 
> 2 Real Madrid    26 
> 3 Villarreal          25 
> 4 Valencia           24 
> 5 Sevilla               24 
> 
> Նայելով էս աղյուսակին չես ասի որ էտքան վատա Ռեալի վիճակը, դեռ հույսեր կան


1 Barcelona        28+1 :Wink:  
2 Real Madrid    26 
3 Villarreal          25 
4 Valencia           24 
5 Sevilla               24

----------


## Vaho

> 1 Barcelona        28+1 
> 2 Real Madrid    26 
> 3 Villarreal          25 
> 4 Valencia           24 
> 5 Sevilla               24


 :Cool:  հա գիտեմ՞

----------


## Սերխիո

Ռեալի դեմ ՉԼ էլ լինի , ինքը իրանը կան ,ոչ թե ուրիշ թիմիկների նման , բարսելոնը առանց լակոտիկի չարքաշ թիմ ա …

----------


## Morpheus_NS

Ինչ-որ մեկը տեղյակ ա Իգուաինը վաղը խաղալու ա, թե վնասվածքը շատ լուրջ ա:

----------


## Vaho

> Ինչ-որ մեկը տեղյակ ա Իգուաինը վաղը խաղալու ա, թե վնասվածքը շատ լուրջ ա:


Կայքում գրածա որ մեկնելուա, բայց չեն նշում խաղալուա թե չե :Dntknw:

----------


## REAL_ist

չկա հայտացուցակում, չի խաղալու, բայց Սնեյդերը կարա խաղա

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> չկա հայտացուցակում, չի խաղալու, բայց Սնեյդերը կարա խաղա


Որտեղի՞ց ես նայում:

----------


## REAL_ist

Realmadrid com

ավելի կոնկրետ՝ http://www.realmadrid.com/cs/Satelli..._stays_put.htm

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Realmadrid com
> 
> ավելի կոնկրետ՝ http://www.realmadrid.com/cs/Satelli..._stays_put.htm


ՄԵՐՍԻ

----------


## Vaho

Գոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոլ 0:1    7_րդ  րոպե   Ռաուլ :Ok:

----------


## Enigmatic

Ուռաաաաաա հաղթեցինք :Hands Up:  :Bux:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

Հենց նոր տեղեկացա Ռեալի պաշտոնական կայքից, որ խաղի ավարտից անմիջապես հետո, թիմի ղեկավարները, մարզիչը եւ ֆուտբոլիստները արտահերթ ժողով են հրավիրել, որպեսզի քննարկեն վերջին շրջանում Ռեալի խաղը: Ժողովը որոշեց. մեջբերում եմ.
«Հաշվի առնելով վերջին շրջանում թիմի ֆուտբոլիստներին անընդհատ հետապնդող վնասվածքները՝ այսուհետ նման ոչ ցանկալի միջադեպերից խուսափելու համար՝ մեր ֆուտբոլիստները խաղադաշտ դուրս կգան ռեկբիի շորերով»:
Մեջբերման ավարտը:

----------


## Vaho

> Հենց նոր տեղեկացա Ռեալի պաշտոնական կայքից, որ խաղի ավարտից անմիջապես հետո, թիմի ղեկավարները, մարզիչը եւ ֆուտբոլիստները արտահերթ ժողով են հրավիրել, որպեսզի քննարկեն վերջին շրջանում Ռեալի խաղը: Ժողովը որոշեց. մեջբերում եմ.
> «Հաշվի առնելով վերջին շրջանում թիմի ֆուտբոլիստներին անընդհատ հետապնդող վնասվածքները՝ այսուհետ նման ոչ ցանկալի միջադեպերից խուսափելու համար՝ մեր ֆուտբոլիստները խաղադաշտ դուրս կգան ռեկբիի շորերով»:
> Մեջբերման ավարտը:


 :LOL:  կամել երկաթից կասկեքով

----------


## Ռեդ

> կամել երկաթից կասկեքով


Գլադիատորների նման  :LOL:

----------


## Vaho

Միատել ըտենց խաղ հելեա եթե չեմ սխալվում երկու տարի առաջ Բարսելոնի հետ ելի արունլվա դաշտից գնացին մանավանդ Ռաուլը ու իչքան հիշում եմ ետ խաղը Ռեաը հախթեց 4:1 հաշվով: Ճիշտ եմ հիշում ժողովուրդ՞

----------


## Amourchik

:Hands Up: ՈՒռաաաաաաա հաղթեցինք
Բայց այս ինչ խաղ էր :Shok: Բոլորի գլուխը կապած էր :LOL: 
Ես էլ իմ խոսքերի մեջ համոզվեցի, որ Ռամոսը կենտրոնում մի քանի հատ Կանավարո արժի, իսկ աջ եզրում Միգել Տորեսը վատ չխաղաց :Think: 
Ռաուլը ապրի :Ok: 
Բայց այսքան քիչ գնդակով ինչի հաղթեցին, եթե կարող էին ավելի մեծ տարբերությամբ հաղթել :Angry2: Դրենտեն լավն էր, բայց ինքը աչքերը փակ վազում էր, ուր կհասներ կահսներ :LOL: չէր նայում խաղընկերներին ու թե ուր է նԱմ հարվածում :Angry2: 
Ամեն դեպքում 1/8 - րդ եզրափակիչում ենք :Hands Up:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Շնորհավորում եմ, հիմա արդեն սաղ ուշադրությունը մինչև փետրվար կդարձնեք Պրիմերայի վրա :Tongue:

----------


## salatik

Շնորհավորում եմ...... ու ավելի շատ Յուվեից պետքա գոհ լինեն Ռեալի ֆուտբոլիստներն ու երկրպագուները, որ ինադու գոլ չթողեց խփեն իրանց Զենիթի ֆուտնոլիստները, թե չէ , եթե Ռեալը էն առաջի խաղի նման Զենիթիի հետ խաղա, հաստատ  էս1-0 էլ չի կարա լինի:

Մարզիչին պետքա փոխել Ռեալի, ուրիշ ելք չկա, ափսոսա թիմը, լավ ֆուտբոլիստներ կան շատ, բայց խաղը չի ստացվում...

----------


## Arman_I

> Միատել ըտենց խաղ հելեա եթե չեմ սխալվում երկու տարի առաջ Բարսելոնի հետ ելի արունլվա դաշտից գնացին մանավանդ Ռաուլը ու իչքան հիշում եմ ետ խաղը Ռեաը հախթեց 4:1 հաշվով: Ճիշտ եմ հիշում ժողովուրդ՞


Ինչպես ասում են ախորժակիդ քացախ ընգեր :Wink: Էս մի տարի ձև արիք վերջին մինիմում մի 10 տարվա մեջ ամենապայթած վիճակում գտնվող Բարսային 4-1 կրիք,թվումա ամեն սեզոնում 4-1 կրել եք? :Jpit:

----------


## Amourchik

> Ինչպես ասում են ախորժակիդ քացախ ընգերԷս մի տարի ձև արիք վերջին մինիմում մի 10 տարվա մեջ ամենապայթած վիճակում գտնվող Բարսային 4-1 կրիք,թվումա ամեն սեզոնում 4-1 կրել եք?


Օֆֆֆֆֆֆֆֆֆֆֆ
արտադիր պետք ա տրամադրություններս գցեք չէ :Angry2: 
Մարդը մի բան կարող ա սխալա  գրել, բայց պարտադիր պետք կոպտորեն ուղղվեր չէ՞ :Angry2: 
մի տաս տարվա՞ :Shok:  :Shok: 
Երեկ ՉԼ-ի ժամանակ Սլավան կրկին անգամ ասում էր ամենատիտղոսակիր թիմի անունը ու, որ Ռեալին հաջորդող թիմը դեռ երեք անգամ էլ պետք է դառնա գավաթակիր, որ հասնի նրան:Այդ թիմը Միլանն է, բայց մինչև Միլանը ուզենա հասնել մենք կհարստացնենք մեր ունեցվածքը :Cool:

----------


## Amourchik

> Շնորհավորում եմ...... ու ավելի շատ Յուվեից պետքա գոհ լինեն Ռեալի ֆուտբոլիստներն ու երկրպագուները, որ ինադու գոլ չթողեց խփեն իրանց Զենիթի ֆուտնոլիստները, թե չէ , եթե Ռեալը էն առաջի խաղի նման Զենիթիի հետ խաղա, հաստատ  էս1-0 էլ չի կարա լինի:
> 
> Մարզիչին պետքա փոխել Ռեալի, ուրիշ ելք չկա, ափսոսա թիմը, լավ ֆուտբոլիստներ կան շատ, բայց խաղը չի ստացվում...


Չեմ հասնկանում, թե ինչու Յուվեից պետք է գոհ լինենք :Think: մենք մեր թիմից ենք միայն գոհ, որովհետև հաղթելա, իսկ Յուվեն դեռ մի բա էլ այնքան էլ հաջող չխաղաց:Կարծում եմ ոչ մեկից էլ գոհ լինելու կարիք չկա, եթե կա էլ, ուրեմն Ռեալն ա :Ok:

----------


## Arman_I

> Օֆֆֆֆֆֆֆֆֆֆֆ
> արտադիր պետք ա տրամադրություններս գցեք չէ
> Մարդը մի բան կարող ա սխալա  գրել, բայց պարտադիր պետք կոպտորեն ուղղվեր չէ՞
> մի տաս տարվա՞
> Երեկ ՉԼ-ի ժամանակ Սլավան կրկին անգամ ասում էր ամենատիտղոսակիր թիմի անունը ու, որ Ռեալին հաջորդող թիմը դեռ երեք անգամ էլ պետք է դառնա գավաթակիր, որ հասնի նրան:Այդ թիմը Միլանն է, բայց մինչև Միլանը ուզենա հասնել մենք կհարստացնենք մեր ունեցվածքը


Հարգելի  Xxxx...
Ամենևին մտադրություն չունեմ ձեր տրամադրությունը գցելու,կապված այս դարակազմիկ հաղթանակի հետ:Առավել ևս կոպտորեն ուղղել ինչ որ մեկին...Ուղղակի ինձ թվումա 4-1ը էն հաշիվը չի որ լինի Բարսայի թե Ռեալի բալելշիկ տենց հեշտ խառնի երբ,ինչ,ոնց...Բայց դե պատահւմա...
Մեկ էլ մի բան.Միլանը 2 հատ էլ հաղթի կհավասարվի Ռեալին :Cool:

----------


## Vaho

> Ինչպես ասում են ախորժակիդ քացախ ընգերԷս մի տարի ձև արիք վերջին մինիմում մի 10 տարվա մեջ ամենապայթած վիճակում գտնվող Բարսային 4-1 կրիք,թվումա ամեն սեզոնում 4-1 կրել եք?


Կարողա 4-2 ա հելե դրա համար ել գրել եմ որ լավ չեմ հիշում «հնգեր» ես ել ախորժակ չեմ պահում Բարսին հախթելու համար, արդեն կուշտ եմ  :Wink:

----------


## Amourchik

http://www.sovsport.ru/news/text-item/312881
այստեղ կարդացեք «հիանալի» մի լուր :Angry2: ամեն անգամ նման մի բան կարդալուց համոզվում եմ, որ Ռեալիներկայիս ղեկավարությունը ավելի լավ կլինի նարինջ հավաքի Իսպանիայում, քան ղեկավարի աթոռ զբաղեցնի :Angry2:

----------


## Vaho

Էսինչ վատ լուր էր :Sad:  էս Ռեալի ղեկավարները գժվել են :Angry2:   :Angry2:

----------


## Amourchik

> Էսինչ վատ լուր էր էս Ռեալի ղեկավարները գժվել են


Ախր միլիոն հատ Պատո :Bad: կես հատ Ռամոս չարժի, նույնիսկ քննարկել չի կարելի իրա գնալը, իսկ իրանք ամենահիմար տարբերակին էլ են հաաձայն :Angry2:  :Angry2:

----------


## Vaho

> Ախր միլիոն հատ Պատոկես հատ Ռամոս չարժի, նույնիսկ քննարկել չի կարելի իրա գնալը, իսկ իրանք ամենահիմար տարբերակին էլ են հաաձայն


Եսիմ եհ ախպեր չգիդեմ :Sorry:  վոնց երեվումա էս տարի հեչ hաջող տարի չեր մերոնց համար :Not I: 

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
էս նկարնել դրիր վապշե էհ  :Sad:   :Cray:

----------


## Arman_I

> Կարողա 4-2 ա հելե դրա համար ել գրել եմ որ լավ չեմ հիշում «հնգեր» ես ել ախորժակ չեմ պահում Բարսին հախթելու համար, արդեն կուշտ եմ


Դե Հ*Մ*Ի...Հախթելը դժվար_նումա...  :Sulel: 

Էս Պատո-Ռամոս տեղափոխությունը լուրջ բան չի,Ռեալի ղեկավարությունը չի գնա էս կարգի հիմարության...

----------


## Vaho

[QUOTE=Arman_

Էս Պատո-Ռամոս տեղափոխությունը լուրջ բան չի,Ռեալի ղեկավարությունը չի գնա էս կարգի հիմարության...[/QUOTE]

Աստված տա

----------


## Vaho

Վիճելա Ռամոսը Շուսթերի հետ http://soccernews.ru/news/26967/

----------


## Amourchik

> Եսիմ եհ ախպեր չգիդեմ վոնց երեվումա էս տարի հեչ hաջող տարի չեր մերոնց համար
> 
> Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
> էս նկարնել դրիր վապշե էհ


դե ախպեր, չեմ , բայց ոչինչ :Smile: 
բայց խոսքը միայն այս տարվա մասին չի, Ռամոսը մենակ էս տարվա խաղացող չի ինքը ավելին արժեր, քան այս ստոր վերաբերմունքը :Bad: 

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> Դե Հ*Մ*Ի...Հախթելը դժվար_նումա... 
> 
> Էս Պատո-Ռամոս տեղափոխությունը լուրջ բան չի,Ռեալի ղեկավարությունը չի գնա էս կարգի հիմարության...


եթե գնացելա այնպիսի հիմարությունների, ինչպիսիք ենՌոբերտո Կառլոսին վաճառելը, Դևիդ Բեքհեմից հրաժարվելը և էլի նման գեր հիմարությունների, ապա սրան էլ կգնա

----------


## Morpheus_NS

Մի հավատացեք էտ լուրերին: Ռամոսը ոչ մի տեղ էլ չի գնալու:

----------


## Amourchik

> Մի հավատացեք էտ լուրերին: Ռամոսը ոչ մի տեղ էլ չի գնալու:


Ես սկզբում չէի հավատում, բայց էս վերջերս թիմի մոտ լուրջ խոսաքցություններ են առաջանում, իսկ «մեր»/նկատի ունեմ Ռեալի :Blush: /ղեկավարությունը ավելի լավ կանի 
նոր պայմանագիր կնքի Ռամոսի հետ ու ձևեր չթափի, քանի որ Ռոբինիոյի օրը կընկնեն :Bad: 
Դե ասա-ինչ՞ու են ձգձգում պայմանագրի կնքումը :Think: ուրեմն այստեղ ինչ-որ մի բան այն չի համաձայն չես :Think:

----------


## REAL_ist

> այստեղ կարդացեք «հիանալի» մի լուրամեն անգամ նման մի բան կարդալուց համոզվում եմ, որ Ռեալիներկայիս ղեկավարությունը ավելի լավ կլինի նարինջ հավաքի Իսպանիայում, քան ղեկավարի աթոռ զբաղեցնի


այ ցավդ տանեմ ղեկավարները ինչ կապ ունեն, ես համոզվածեմ որ էս սաղ թերթերի ֆանտազիանա, ետել իրանց գործնա տենց անկապ դագադկեք որ չգրեն չի ծախվի թերթերը

----------


## Vaho

Դե պրինցիպի Պատոն վատը չի Սավիոլիաից որ լավնա, բայց դե Ռամոսի հետ փոխելը շատ անկապ ու հիմար քայլա, ասա կարում եք ընեց առեք, խեք ուզւոմ փոխեք են ել ում հետ.....

----------


## Ռեդ

> Էսինչ վատ լուր էր էս Ռեալի ղեկավարները գժվել են


Բայց օֆիցիալնի սայտում տենց բան չկա գրած  :Dntknw: 
http://realmadrid.com

----------


## Amourchik

> այ ցավդ տանեմ ղեկավարները ինչ կապ ունեն, ես համոզվածեմ որ էս սաղ թերթերի ֆանտազիանա, ետել իրանց գործնա տենց անկապ դագադկեք որ չգրեն չի ծախվի թերթերը


ես չեմ ասում, թե հաստատ է այս ամենը, բայց սա առաջին անգամը չի, որ նման բան եմ կարդում, այնպես , որ հայտնի ասացվածքի համաձայն«Առանց կրակ, ծուխ չի լինում»:Եթե դա այդպես չի թող ուրեմն պայմանագիրը կնքեն, ինչ՞ի չեն անում: :Think: 
Մեր ղեկավարները առաջին անգամ չէ, որ հիմարություններ են անում, ամբողջ ամառը տրանսֆերային պատուհանի ժամանակ չգիտես ինչով էին զբաղված, հիմա էլ ուզում են հերոսանալ ինչ-որ անկապ Պատոների ձեռք բերելով :Bad:  :Angry2: Իրենց ոչինչ չէր խանգարում Պատոյին ամառը ձեռք բերել կամ գոնե հետաքրքրվել, բայց Միատովիչը զբաղված էր Ռոնալդուով :Angry2: 

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց



> Բայց օֆիցիալնի սայտում տենց բան չկա գրած 
> http://realmadrid.com


Դա նույնն է, ինչ ասես, թե Հայլուրով այս կամ այն լուրը չասեցին:Դա էլ Ռեալի ղեկավարների հովանու տակ ա գտնվում և այնտեղ գրում են այն, ինչ նպատակահարմար է Ռեալի ղեկավարներին :Ok:

----------


## REAL_ist

ղեկավարների միակ սխալը Ռոբինյոյի դեպքներ, ենել ոչ թե բացթողելներ սխալ, այլ վերջի օրվան թողելը ու փոխարինող չբերելը, Բեքհեմի ու Կառլոսի դեպքերը սխալ չէին, Կառլոսը իմ սիրած խաղացողնա բայց արդեն ժամանակներ որ հեռանար, նույնն էլ Բեքհեմը, իսկ Մարկան ու մյուս թերթերը Ռաուլին ու Գուտիին էլ են ժամանակին ուղղարկել ուրիշ թմեր, Կակային ու Ռոնալդուին էլ մի 20 ռեյս բերելեն Մադրիդ, բացի դրանից Ռամոսի պայմանագիրը մինչև 13 թիվա ինչքան գիտեմ, անհանգստանալու առիթ չկա, նոր պայմանագրի շուրջ ընդհանուր հայտարարի գալու ժամանակ շատ կա
իսկ Պատոյին ոչ մեկ չի էլ ծախի որ Ռեալը առնի

----------


## Amourchik

> ղեկավարների միակ սխալը Ռոբինյոյի դեպքներ, ենել ոչ թե բացթողելներ սխալ, այլ վերջի օրվան թողելը ու փոխարինող չբերելը, Բեքհեմի ու Կառլոսի դեպքերը սխալ չէին, Կառլոսը իմ սիրած խաղացողնա բայց արդեն ժամանակներ որ հեռանար, նույնն էլ Բեքհեմը, իսկ Մարկան ու մյուս թերթերը Ռաուլին ու Գուտիին էլ են ժամանակին ուղղարկել ուրիշ թմեր, Կակային ու Ռոնալդուին էլ մի 20 ռեյս բերելեն Մադրիդ, բացի դրանից Ռամոսի պայմանագիրը մինչև 13 թիվա ինչքան գիտեմ, անհանգստանալու առիթ չկա, նոր պայմանագրի շուրջ ընդհանուր հայտարարի գալու ժամանակ շատ կա
> իսկ Պատոյին ոչ մեկ չի էլ ծախի որ Ռեալը առնի


Անձամբ ինձ դուր չի եկել այժմյան ղեկավարության գործունեությունը:Ակամայից մտաբերում եմ հին ու բարի ժամանակները-Ֆլորենտինո Պերես :Love: Կուզենայի վերադառնար, ինքը գիտեր ձեռքբերումներ կատարել և նրան այնքան չէին մերժում, որքան այժմյան ղեկավարությանը

----------


## Սամվել

> Անձամբ ինձ դուր չի եկել այժմյան ղեկավարության գործունեությունը:Ակամայից մտաբերում եմ հին ու բարի ժամանակները-Ֆլորենտինո ՊերեսԿուզենայի վերադառնար, ինքը գիտեր ձեռքբերումներ կատարել և նրան այնքան չէին մերժում, որքան այժմյան ղեկավարությանը


Թիմը Աստղերով ու Սիրուն տղեքով թիմ չի դառնում  :LOL: 

Ու Ռեալն ու Բարսան էս քանի տարիա էտ էն ապացուցում...  :Wink:

----------


## Taurus

Սամ ջան ռեալը նենց բլթեր ա մեկ մեկ անում, որ վոոշյեեեեեեե
Կամբիասո, Մակելելե, Ռոբինյո,.....

----------


## Սամվել

> Չեմ հասնկանում, թե ինչու Յուվեից պետք է գոհ լինենքմենք մեր թիմից ենք միայն գոհ, որովհետև հաղթելա, իսկ Յուվեն դեռ մի բա էլ այնքան էլ հաջող չխաղաց:Կարծում եմ ոչ մեկից էլ գոհ լինելու կարիք չկա, եթե կա էլ, ուրեմն Ռեալն ա


Ի նկատի ունի որ Յուվեն Չպարտվելով Դինամոյին Ռեալին Հնարավորություն տվեց շունչ քաշել վերջին խաղից առաջ... ու ապահավվել անցումը հաջորդ փուլ ժամանակից շուտ...

Ընդ որում Յուվեյին էտ խաղը պետք էլ չէր...

Ես լինեի Յուվեի տեղը կպարտվեի որ Ռեալը թռնելու հնարավորություն ստանար  :Jpit: 

Չես Կարծու՞մ որ Էս պարագայում Յուվեից Գոհ լինելու բան վսյոտակի ունեք   :Wink:

----------


## Amourchik

> Թիմը Աստղերով ու Սիրուն տղեքով թիմ չի դառնում 
> 
> Ու Ռեալն ու Բարսան էս քանի տարիա էտ էն ապացուցում...


Բայց նկատել ես, որ անընդհատ դու ես սիրուն տղեքի անուն տալիս :Tongue: Ես սիրուն տղեքի համար չեմ ասում, որ Պերեսը գա, այլ, որ ինքը գործարք կնքել գիտեր, իսկ այժմյան ղեկավարությունը միայն խոսք է տալիս ու ոչինչ էլ չի անում:Այդ խոստումներից են՝ Կական, Ռոնալդուն........
Ես չեմ ասում, որ հենց այս ֆուտբոլիստներին գնեն, բայց նախ պոսք չտան, հետո էլ նորմալ ձեռքբերումներ անեն, ոչ էե ամբողջ ամառ մի Ռոնալդուի քմահաճությամբ չարժվեն, որ վերջում էլ ասի ես երբեք չէի ուզում գնալ ՄՅ-ից :Bad:  :Angry2: 

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց



> Ի նկատի ունի որ Յուվեն Չպարտվելով Դինամոյին Ռեալին Հնարավորություն տվեց շունչ քաշել վերջին խաղից առաջ... ու ապահավվել անցումը հաջորդ փուլ ժամանակից շուտ...
> 
> Ընդ որում Յուվեյին էտ խաղը պետք էլ չէր...
> 
> Ես լինեի Յուվեի տեղը կպարտվեի որ Ռեալը թռնելու հնարավորություն ստանար 
> 
> Չես Կարծու՞մ որ Էս պարագայում Յուվեից Գոհ լինելու բան վսյոտակի ունեք


Ես այն ժամանակ էլ, երբ կարդացի, հասկացել էի ինքը ինչ նկատի ունի :Ok: բայց մինչև հիմա էլ ասում եմ, եթե կա որևէ թիմ, որից պետք է գոհ լինեն իրենց երկրպագուները, ապա դա Ռեալն է:
Հ.Գ.Յուվեն Ռեալի համար իր ամբողջ կյանքում ոչինչ չէր անի, նա այդպես խաղաց, որովհետև իրեն էր այդպես հարմար, ոչ թե օր եւ գիչեր մտածում էր, թե ինչպես անի, որ Ռեալին օգնի :Ok:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Մեկ էլ մի բան.Միլանը 2 հատ էլ հաղթի կհավասարվի Ռեալին


բա բարսելոնը ՞

----------


## Yellow Raven

> բա բարսելոնը ՞


Բարսելոնն էլ վախտը կգա կանցնի էլ Ռեալից  :Wink:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Բարսելոնն էլ վախտը կգա կանցնի էլ Ռեալից


 :Smile: Է՜հ

----------


## Arman_I

> բա բարսելոնը ՞



7 :Smile: Հիմա կարիք չկա էլի վերադառնալ էտքան ծեծված "բռնապետախառը և այլն" թեմաներին…Հիմա մարդ էր,փող,իշխանություն ուներ,թիմ էր հավքել խաղում էին,կրում էին:Հա, մի 2 ուրիշ թիմ էլ կար,որոնց կանչել էին "ինչ որ" :LOL:  մրցաշարի մասնակցելու...Ահա և մեծագույն 55-60 թվականները...հետո մյուս իմերն էլ ջոգին ոնց անեն ինչ անեն,բիձեն էլ են չէր արդեն ու անցան երկար ու ձիգ 32 տարի մինչև Պեդյա Միյատովիչի հարվածը...Այ 98,2000,2002-ին էլ հո բան չէնք ասի.. :Wink:

----------


## Vaho

Ռեալի Անհաջողուրյուններին երեվումա վերջ չկա, հիմաել Հայնցենա վնասվածք ստացել ու երեք շաբաթ չի խաղալու :Sad:

----------


## Vaho

Բայց հնարաոր է որ Արիան Ռոբենը ապաքինվի մինչեվ Խետաֆեի հետ խաղը :Smile:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Բայց հնարաոր է որ Արիան Ռոբենը ապաքինվի մինչեվ Խետաֆեի հետ խաղը


Շատ լավ կլինի :Ok:

----------


## Amourchik

> 7Հիմա կարիք չկա էլի վերադառնալ էտքան ծեծված "բռնապետախառը և այլն" թեմաներին…Հիմա մարդ էր,փող,իշխանություն ուներ,թիմ էր հավքել խաղում էին,կրում էին:Հա, մի 2 ուրիշ թիմ էլ կար,որոնց կանչել էին "ինչ որ" մրցաշարի մասնակցելու...Ահա և մեծագույն 55-60 թվականները...հետո մյուս իմերն էլ ջոգին ոնց անեն ինչ անեն,բիձեն էլ են չէր արդեն ու անցան երկար ու ձիգ 32 տարի մինչև Պեդյա Միյատովիչի հարվածը...Այ 98,2000,2002-ին էլ հո բան չէնք ասի..


 ցավակցում եմ ձեզ՝ Բարսելոնիստներիդ, որ այդպես եք ձեզ մխիթարում և մեզ, որ այսքան այս մասին պետք է ասենք :Think: 

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> Ռեալի Անհաջողուրյուններին երեվումա վերջ չկա, հիմաել Հայնցենա վնասվածք ստացել ու երեք շաբաթ չի խաղալու


լավ էլ ժամանակն է Ռամոսին վաճառելու :Think:  :Tongue:

----------


## Amourchik

http://www.soccer.ru/news/92057.shtml
Ուղղակի ամոթն է ինձ պատում, որ նման ֆուտբոլիստը Ռեալի մարզաշապիկը երբևէ կրել է :Bad:  
Նույնիսկ խաղընկերներին ցտեսություն չի ասել :Bad:  :Bad: 
Իսկ այստեղ մեկ այլ՝ ես կասեի ավելի վատ արարքի մասին է, սակայն բոլորովին այլ ֆուտբոլիստի մասին է:Ինքն էլ է այս զգացողությունը առաջացնում :Bad: 
http://www.profootball.com.ua/2008/1..._li_eto_o.html

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Առաջինի հետ համաձայն եմ, բայց երկրորդի հետ ավելի լավ կլինի ծանոթանալ ամբողջ պատմությանը նոր կարծիք արտահայտել: Եթե հետաքրքիր է կարող եմ որոշակի տեղեկություններ տրամադրել համապատասխան թեմայում:  :Wink:

----------


## Amourchik

> Առաջինի հետ համաձայն եմ, բայց երկրորդի հետ ավելի լավ կլինի ծանոթանալ ամբողջ պատմությանը նոր կարծիք արտահայտել: Եթե հետաքրքիր է կարող եմ որոշակի տեղեկություններ տրամադրել համապատասխան թեմայում:


հետաքրքիր է , այդ տեղեկությունները կուզենայի կարդալ, բայց միևնույնն է, այն, որ էտոն, երբպեք չի թաքցրել, որ ատում է Արքայական ակումբը, դա հաստատ է:Նույնիսկ ես մի ժամանակ լսել էի, որ Ռեալի ֆուտբոլիստներն էլ նրա հանդեպ հատուկ վերաբերմունք ունեն/իհարկե բացասական/

----------


## Yellow Raven

Ռաուլը լրիվ իրան կորցրելա, մի քանի մետրից չի լարում խփի :Think: 
Էս Արմենիան էլի խաղը 15 րոպե ուշացումով սկսեց ու գոլը չտեսանք :Angry2:

----------


## REAL_ist

լավ գոլեր գծի վրից ձախ պադաչ արեց Գավիլանը, Ալբինը վազելով եկավ թռավ գլխով տոպկեց գոլերի մեջ, բայց մերոնց բախտը նագլի չի բերում :Sad: թուղթուգիր են արել :LOL:

----------


## Vaho

Ես էս ձեվի Ռեալ հլը չեմ տեսել

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
Ես էս ձեվի Ռեալ հլը չեմ տեսել,  :Fool:  էսինչա կատարվում՞ ով կարա ասի

----------


## REAL_ist

Խետաֆեն կրեց Ռեալի կեսին, Կասիլյասն ու Ռաուլը որ խայտառակ խաղան, մնացած առաջատարներնել որ տռավմա ստանան իրար հետևից տենցել պետքա լինի, սպասենք Ռոբբենի վերադարձին, ամեն դեպքում առաջին տայմը ետքանել վատ չխաղացին

----------


## Vaho

Երեվի հաջորդ խաղին համ Ռոբենը համ Կանավարոն կխաղան

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
Լավ հլը տենանք Բարսը ինչա; անելու :Wink:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

Ռաուլը չերեւաց վաբշե, Դռենտեն էր լավ խաղում, բայց փոխանցումների պահը հաջող չի ստացվում իրա մոտ: Էսօր էլ 2 հոգի վնասվածք ստացան: Հարց ա առաջանում, թե մինչեւ երբ է սա շարունակվելու: Հեչ լավ չի:

----------


## REAL_ist

Ռաուլը  նրանով երևաց որ 6 մետրից չկարացավ նոռմալ ուդառ անի, ու 2 մետրից գնդակին չկպավ :Angry2:

----------


## Bayern Munchen

Հոյակապ խաղ Խետաֆեի կատարմամբ, :Hands Up:  :Ok: խայտառակ հանդիպում ռեալի կատարմամաբ  :Bad: եվ 3-1 չնայած որ կարար ավելի խոշոր հաշիվ գրանցբվեր: հանուն արդարության պետքա նշել 2 ակնհայտ 11 մ -ի փաստը ,որը հանդիպման մրցավարի կողմից աննկատ մնաց,պարզվումա Իսպանաի պես առաջնությունում էլ Ճաղարյաններ կան... :LOL:  :Shok:

----------


## Vaho

> Հոյակապ խաղ Խետաֆեի կատարմամբ,խայտառակ հանդիպում ռեալի կատարմամաբ եվ 3-1 չնայած որ կարար ավելի խոշոր հաշիվ գրանցբվեր: հանուն արդարության պետքա նշել 2 ակնհայտ 11 մ -ի փաստը ,որը հանդիպման մրցավարի կողմից աննկատ մնաց,պարզվումա Իսպանաի պես առաջնությունում էլ Ճաղարյաններ կան...


Որ չեն ասում հոյակապ խաղ խետաֆեի կատարմամբ, եթե ուշադիր ես նայել խաղը ուրեմն նկատած կլնես որ Խետաֆեն սկի ել լավ չեր խաղում, պռոստո էտ Ռեալներ վատ խաղում դրա համար ել իրանց խաղը լավ եր երեվում

----------


## Bayern Munchen

Ռեալը միշտ էլ վատա խաղում վերջին  6 տարում.. են Ռեալին չենք տեսնում որը կար են ժամանակ,իսկ Խետաֆեն իրոք ուժեղ թիմա ու պատահական չեր որ Բարսաի նման գերհզոր թիմը սեփական դաշտում 1-1 խաղաց նման հոյակապ ակումբի դեմ...ու ես ասում եմ կասեմ հալալա Խետաֆեին ու ասել եմ են ժամանակ որ անցած մրցաշրջանում Բավարարի դեմ հոյակապ խաղաց բայց բախտը չբերեց..

----------


## Vaho

> Ռեալը միշտ էլ վատա խաղում վերջին  6 տարում.. են Ռեալին չենք տեսնում որը կար են ժամանակ,իսկ Խետաֆեն իրոք ուժեղ թիմա ու պատահական չեր որ Բարսաի նման գերհզոր թիմը սեփական դաշտում 1-1 խաղաց նման հոյակապ ակումբի դեմ...ու ես ասում եմ կասեմ հալալա Խետաֆեին ու ասել եմ են ժամանակ որ անցած մրցաշրջանում Բավարարի դեմ հոյակապ խաղաց բայց բախտը չբերեց..


Չե չե, էս մեկը սխալվում  էս  :Nono:  Ռեալը միշտ չի որ վատա խաղում, բեր ըտենց սխալ բաներ չխոսանք, էս վերջի 6 տարվա ընթացքում Ռեալը մի քանի գավաթներա տարել: Գոնե ասեիր էս վերջի 6 շաբաթում է միքիչ վատ խաղում հլը կասեի հա, էնել պատճառը ենա որ սաղ լավ խաղացողները տռավմա ունեն, իսկ էսօր  Խետաֆեն կրեց Ռեալի կեսի կեսին, որ թիմի հետ ըտենց խաղար Ռեալը ուրեմն իմացի սաղ ասելու էն որ շատ լավ խաղաց էս կամ էն թիմը ու գիդես խի՞ որտեվ պարտվողը Ռեալնա այլ որ թե անկապ միատ ակումբ, եթե Ռեալնա պարտվում ուրեմն ետ հաղթող թմին հերոսացնում են, եթե Խետաֆեն հաղթեր ասենք Սարագոսաին չեիք ասի թե շատ լավ խաղաց Խետաֆեն :Wink:

----------


## Bayern Munchen

> Չե չե, էս մեկը սխալվում  էս  Ռեալը միշտ չի որ վատա խաղում, բեր ըտենց սխալ բաներ չխոսանք, էս վերջի 6 տարվա ընթացքում Ռեալը մի քանի գավաթներա տարել: Գոնե ասեիր էս վերջի 6 շաբաթում է միքիչ վատ խաղում հլը կասեի հա, էնել պատճառը ենա որ սաղ լավ խաղացողները տռավմա ունեն, իսկ էսօր  Խետաֆեն կրեց Ռեալի կեսի կեսին, որ թիմի հետ ըտենց խաղար Ռեալը ուրեմն իմացի սաղ ասելու էն որ շատ լավ խաղաց էս կամ էն թիմը ու գիդես խի՞ որտեվ պարտվողը Ռեալնա այլ որ թե անկապ միատ ակումբ, եթե Ռեալնա պարտվում ուրեմն ետ հաղթող թմին հերոսացնում են, եթե Խետաֆեն հաղթեր ասենք Սարագոսաին չեիք ասի թե շատ լավ խաղաց Խետաֆեն


վերջին անգամ եվրոպայում ՌԵԱԼԸ հաջեղությանա հասել 2002 թ.իսկ են ինչ որ տարելա Իսպանիաում դա այդքան էլ տպավորիչ չի,եվ հետո ես ի նկատի ունեմ ՉԼ-ն,իսկ Ռեալը եսօրվա դրությամբ հասարակ թիմա ու ենքան ել ետ ձեվ չի որ ինչ որ թիմ որ ռեալին հաղթում ուրեմն հերոսանումա,ու հետո Ռեալը ունենալով նման պահեստայինների երկար կազմ պետքա ընդանրապես պռրբլեմ չունենա,բայց ունի ու ունի լուրջ պռոբլեմներ,եվ հետո թիմը  կախվածա մի քանի ֆուտբոլիստների խաղից իսկ նման թիմը որպես կոլեկտիվ թիմ չի 0 ..Մի խոսքով էս պահով Ռեալը շատ հեռուա են Ռեալից ինչ որ կար ...

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> վերջին անգամ եվրոպայում ՌԵԱԼԸ հաջեղությանա հասել 2002 թ.իսկ են ինչ որ տարելա Իսպանիաում դա այդքան էլ տպավորիչ չի,եվ հետո ես ի նկատի ունեմ ՉԼ-ն,իսկ Ռեալը եսօրվա դրությամբ հասարակ թիմա ու ենքան ել ետ ձեվ չի որ ինչ որ թիմ որ ռեալին հաղթում ուրեմն հերոսանումա,ու հետո Ռեալը *ունենալով նման պահեստայինների երկար կազմ* պետքա ընդանրապես պռրբլեմ չունենա,բայց ունի ու ունի լուրջ պռոբլեմներ,եվ հետո թիմը  կախվածա մի քանի ֆուտբոլիստների խաղից իսկ նման թիմը որպես կոլեկտիվ թիմ չի 0 ..Մի խոսքով էս պահով Ռեալը շատ հեռուա են Ռեալից ինչ որ կար ...



Ապեր, դու վաբշե կուրսի ես, թե ինչ ա կատարվում Ռեալում, քանի հոգի վնասվածք ունի: Ի՞նչ երկար կազմի մասին ա խոսքը, եթե Էսօր դաժե 1հոգի ֆուտբոլիստ պակաս ա հայտավորված եղել:

----------


## Amourchik

> վերջին անգամ եվրոպայում ՌԵԱԼԸ հաջեղությանա հասել 2002 թ.իսկ են ինչ որ տարելա Իսպանիաում դա այդքան էլ տպավորիչ չի,եվ հետո ես ի նկատի ունեմ ՉԼ-ն,իսկ Ռեալը եսօրվա դրությամբ հասարակ թիմա ու ենքան ել ետ ձեվ չի որ ինչ որ թիմ որ ռեալին հաղթում ուրեմն հերոսանումա,ու հետո Ռեալը ունենալով նման պահեստայինների երկար կազմ պետքա ընդանրապես պռրբլեմ չունենա,բայց ունի ու ունի լուրջ պռոբլեմներ,եվ հետո թիմը  կախվածա մի քանի ֆուտբոլիստների խաղից իսկ նման թիմը որպես կոլեկտիվ թիմ չի 0 ..Մի խոսքով էս պահով Ռեալը շատ հեռուա են Ռեալից ինչ որ կար ...


Իհարկե կներես, բայց քո երկրպագած թիմը երբ՞ա վերջին անգամ  հաջողության հասել Եվրոպայում :Think: 
Վատ խաղ Ռեալի կատարմամբ:Ես կասեի, որ դաշտում խաղում էին ու շատ լավ էին խաղում/ես նկատի չունեմ անսխալ խաղը, այլ նվիրվածությունը/ Պեպեն ու Ռամոսը:Հիշեցնեմ մի դրվագ-Հիշում եք այն դրվագը, երբ Ռամոսը տուգանային հրապարակում/իրենց տուգանայինում/ստացավ  գնդակը մի քանի րոպե սպասում էր , որ Կասիլիասը քնից արթնանա ու գնդակը վերցնի, բայց վերջինս տեղից անգամ չշարժվեց և Ռամոսը ստիպված դուրս հանեց գնդակը դաշտի սահմաններից:Այդ ինչ պահվացք էր Կասիլյասի մոտ, ես այդպես էլ չհասկացա:Մի խոսքով ահավոր խաղ, բայց դեռ սպասում ենք ձմեռային տրանսֆերին:Հետո մի բան էլ այն մարդկանց համար, ովքեր մի գլուխ սակրազմների են դիմում:Եթե կան թիմեր, որ մի հոգի վնասվումա չեն կարողանում մի շաբաթ ուշքի գան/կարծում եմ առանց ասելու իմացաք,թե դա որ թիմն է/, ապա Ռեալի կազմում չկան ութ հիմնական կազմի խաղացող,այդ դեպքում Ռեալ չլինի, ով էլ ուզումա թող լինի ձեզ թվում է պետք է անկասելի խաղ ցուցադրեն:
Ես դժգոհ չեմ ոչ մի դեպքում

----------


## REAL_ist

> Ռեալը միշտ էլ վատա խաղում վերջին 6 տարում.. են Ռեալին չենք տեսնում որը կար են ժամանակ,իսկ Խետաֆեն իրոք ուժեղ թիմա ու պատահական չեր որ Բարսաի նման գերհզոր թիմը սեփական դաշտում 1-1 խաղաց նման հոյակապ ակումբի դեմ...ու ես ասում եմ կասեմ հալալա Խետաֆեին ու ասել եմ են ժամանակ որ անցած մրցաշրջանում Բավարարի դեմ հոյակապ խաղաց բայց բախտը չբերեց..


ևս մեկ հեքիաթային ներկայացումների սիրահար, ճիշտ ես աշխպեր ջան Ռեալը վերջին 60 տարում լավ չի խաղացե, իսկ Բարսան, պաաա էլ չասեմ, լավագույննա աշխարհում միշտ, միշտ թատրոնա ետ թմի խաղը, բա Բավարիան, դրա մասին վաբշե բան չասեմ, տառերը չի հերիքի
նենց տպավորությունա մոտս որ Սուրեն Բաղդասարյանի ասածները լավ ազդեցություն են ունենում կարծիքդ կազմելու վրա, ու ֆուտբոլ նայում ես տարին 2 անգամ

----------


## Amourchik

> ևս մեկ հեքիաթային ներկայացումների սիրահար, ճիշտ ես աշխպեր ջան Ռեալը վերջին 60 տարում լավ չի խաղացե, իսկ Բարսան, պաաա էլ չասեմ, լավագույննա աշխարհում միշտ, միշտ թատրոնա ետ թմի խաղը, բա Բավարիան, դրա մասին վաբշե բան չասեմ, տառերը չի հերիքի
> նենց տպավորությունա մոտս որ Սուրեն Բաղդասարյանի ասածները լավ ազդեցություն են ունենում կարծիքդ կազմելու վրա, ու ֆուտբոլ նայում ես տարին 2 անգամ


Վաաայ էս ինչ լավ ես ասել :LOL:  :LOL: 
Բավարիայի հաջողությունների մասին կյանքներիս մնացած տարիներն էլ հերիք չի անի, որ պատմենք :LOL:

----------


## Vaho

> ևս մեկ հեքիաթային ներկայացումների սիրահար, ճիշտ ես աշխպեր ջան Ռեալը վերջին 60 տարում լավ չի խաղացե, իսկ Բարսան, պաաա էլ չասեմ, լավագույննա աշխարհում միշտ, միշտ թատրոնա ետ թմի խաղը, բա Բավարիան, դրա մասին վաբշե բան չասեմ, տառերը չի հերիքի
> նենց տպավորությունա մոտս որ Սուրեն Բաղդասարյանի ասածները լավ ազդեցություն են ունենում կարծիքդ կազմելու վրա, ու ֆուտբոլ նայում ես տարին 2 անգամ


 :Hands Up:  Էս Բարսելոնցիք քիչ եին հմել Բավարիացիք  :LOL: 

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
Էս Սուրեն Բաղդասարյաննել ինչ ասումա, իրա սխալներով սաղ սրտներին մոտ են ընդունում :Wink:

----------


## Amourchik

նոր լուրեր էի նայում ու էլի մեր մարզիչը մի գլուխ խետաֆեին էր գովել ու ասել, որ ինձ սկզբից էլ պարզ դարձավ,որ մենք չենք հաղթելու:Ինձ ասեք, եթե մարզիչն ա սենց բաներ ասում, ապա խաղացողներին ոնց պետք ա հոգեբանորեն պատրաստի, որ չպարտվեն :Angry2:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Էս Սուրեն Բաղդասարյաննել ինչ ասումա, իրա սխալներով սաղ սրտներին մոտ են ընդունում


Երեկ ասում էր Ռեալի *հիմնարկային* կազմում խաղում են.... :LOL: 

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> նոր լուրեր էի նայում ու էլի մեր մարզիչը մի գլուխ խետաֆեին էր գովել ու ասել, որ ինձ սկզբից էլ պարզ դարձավ,որ մենք չենք հաղթելու:Ինձ ասեք, եթե մարզիչն ա սենց բաներ ասում, ապա խաղացողներին ոնց պետք ա հոգեբանորեն պատրաստի, որ չպարտվեն


Շուստերը, երեւում ա, լավ հոգեբան չի:

----------


## Amourchik

> Երեկ ասում էր Ռեալի *հիմնարկային* կազմում խաղում են....


երեկ խաղն էի նայում, մեկ էլ ծանոթներիցս մեկը, ով նույնպես Ռեալի երկրպագու է, ասում ա,Սուրենի երրորդ մեքենան Ռեալի ֆաների ձեռքովա վառվելու :LOL:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> երեկ խաղն էի նայում, մեկ էլ ծանոթներիցս մեկը, ով նույնպես Ռեալի երկրպագու է, ասում ա,Սուրենի երրորդ մեքենան Ռեալի ֆաների ձեռքովա վառվելու


Հերիք չի Ռեալի ֆուտբոլիստներն էին ներվայնացնում, էտ էլ մի կողմից :Angry2:

----------


## Amourchik

> Շուստերը, երեւում ա, լավ հոգեբան չի:


ոչ  այնքան լավ մարզիչ ա, ոչ հոգեբան, բա ինչո՞ու պետքա մնա Ռեալում :Think: 

Ավելացվել է 55 վայրկյան անց



> Հերիք չի Ռեալի ֆուտբոլիստներն էին ներվայնացնում, էտ էլ մի կողմից


ես դրա ձայնը անջատում եմ, որովհետև , որ ինքը խոսումա էլ չեմ կարողանում խաղը նայեմ :Angry2:

----------


## REAL_ist

ինձ թվումա սարկազմովա ասել, լրագրողների վրա շատա կայֆավատ լինում Շուստերը

----------


## Vaho

> երեկ խաղն էի նայում, մեկ էլ ծանոթներիցս մեկը, ով նույնպես Ռեալի երկրպագու է, ասում ա,Սուրենի երրորդ մեքենան Ռեալի ֆաների ձեռքովա վառվելու


 :LOL:  :LOL:  :Hands Up:

----------


## Amourchik

> ինձ թվումա սարկազմովա ասել, լրագրողների վրա շատա կայֆավատ լինում Շուստերը


խաղի ժամանակ իրան, որ նայում եմ, մտածում եմ, մեկը լինի իրան մխիթարի, դրա համար էլ չեմ կարծում սարկազմի ա դիմել, ուղղակի ինքը ֆուտբոլիստներից առավել ընկճված ա :Think:

----------


## Vaho

> ինձ թվումա սարկազմովա ասել, լրագրողների վրա շատա կայֆավատ լինում Շուստերը


Դժվար թե, էտ ասելա խաղից հետո որ կարենա լրագրողների հարձակման տակից դուս գա, եթե հաղթեին ուրիշ բան էր ասելու, համել դժվար մեկը կարենա Իսպանական լրագրողների վրա կայֆաֆատ հլնի, դրանք ընեց շունը չեն :Blush:

----------


## Amourchik

> Դժվար թե, էտ ասելա խաղից հետո որ կարենա լրագրողների հարձակման տակից դուս գա, եթե հաղթեին ուրիշ բան էր ասելու, համել դժվար մեկը կարենա Իսպանական լրագրողների վրա կայֆաֆատ հլնի, դրանք ընեց շունը չեն


 :Hands Up: ու անընդհատ Ռեալի դեմ են տրամադրված :Angry2:

----------


## Vaho

> խաղի ժամանակ իրան, որ նայում եմ, մտածում եմ, մեկը լինի իրան մխիթարի, դրա համար էլ չեմ կարծում սարկազմի ա դիմել, ուղղակի ինքը ֆուտբոլիստներից առավել ընկճված ա


Այո իրոք շատ ընկճված տեսք ուներ, նայում եմ էտ վիճակին իրա ու մտածում եմ թե ոնցա լինելու Ռեալի հետագա հանդիպումները, երեվի էտ պահին ինքնելա էտ մտածում :Think:

----------


## REAL_ist

> խաղի ժամանակ իրան, որ նայում եմ, մտածում եմ, մեկը լինի իրան մխիթարի, դրա համար էլ չեմ կարծում սարկազմի ա դիմել, ուղղակի ինքը ֆուտբոլիստներից առավել ընկճված ա


արտաքինը շատ խափուսիկա, կարիճ դեմքա մեր մարզիչը

----------


## Amourchik

> Այո իրոք շատ ընկճված տեսք ուներ, նայում եմ էտ վիճակին իրա ու մտածում եմ թե ոնցա լինելու Ռեալի հետագա հանդիպումները, երեվի էտ պահին ինքնելա էտ մտածում


իսկ իմ մոտ տպավորություն ա ստեղծվել, որ իրան դա չի էլ մտահոգում, ինքը ուղղակի իրա ժամանակն ա լրացնում, քանի որ գիտի, որ այս տարի կհեռանա Ռեալից, նույնիսկ կարողա ավելի արագ հեռացնեն, եթե այսպես ընթանան իրադարձությունները :Think: 

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց



> արտաքինը շատ խափուսիկա, կարիճ դեմքա մեր մարզիչը


կարի՞ճ:Ո՞ր իմաստով :Think: Ռեալը ինչ սկսելա սենց վատ խաղալ, անընդհատ խաղերից հետո մի գլուխ մրցակցին ա գովում ու ասում մեզ մի բան չհերիքեց, մեզ մի բան պակասումա, բայց չգիտեմ ինչ:Հարցա ծագում, ե՞ս պետք է իմանամ :Angry2:

----------


## Vaho

> իսկ իմ մոտ տպավորություն ա ստեղծվել, որ իրան դա չի էլ մտահոգում, ինքը ուղղակի իրա ժամանակն ա լրացնում, քանի որ գիտի, որ այս տարի կհեռանա Ռեալից, նույնիսկ կարողա ավելի արագ հեռացնեն, եթե այսպես ընթանան իրադարձությունները


Հնարաորա նաեվ էտել, ինչ կա որ, եթե ընտնցա գոնե թող ղեկավարները մի բան մտածեն, տենաս Միատովիչը ինչա ասում էս ամնեի մասին

----------


## Amourchik

> Հնարաորա նաեվ էտել, ինչ կա որ, եթե ընտնցա գոնե թող ղեկավարները մի բան մտածեն, տենաս Միատովիչը ինչա ասում էս ամնեի մասին


Դեռ ոչինչ չի ասում, բայց համոզված եմ սպասում են, Բարսելոնի հետ խաղին, որից հետո ամեն ինչ կամ կավարտվի մեր մարզչի համար, կամ հնարավորություն կտան գոնե ավարտել այս տարին:Կախված է նրանից կհաղթեն Բարսելոնին, թե կպարտվեն :Think:

----------


## Vaho

> իսկ իմ մոտ տպավորություն ա ստեղծվել, որ իրան դա չի էլ մտահոգում, ինքը ուղղակի իրա ժամանակն ա լրացնում, քանի որ գիտի, որ այս տարի կհեռանա Ռեալից, նույնիսկ կարողա ավելի արագ հեռացնեն, եթե այսպես ընթանան իրադարձությունները
> 
> Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց
> 
> 
> կարի՞ճ:Ո՞ր իմաստովՌեալը ինչ սկսելա սենց վատ խաղալ, անընդհատ խաղերից հետո մի գլուխ մրցակցին ա գովում ու ասում մեզ մի բան չհերիքեց, մեզ մի բան պակասումա, բայց չգիտեմ ինչ:Հարցա ծագում, ե՞ս պետք է իմանամ


Իրան չափից ավելի կուլտուրականա պահում իբր, փոխանակ տղերքին դուխ տա, ախր սկի տրիների արարքներ չի անում, էտ Շուսթերին ավելի սազումա գիտեք ինչ գործ՞ գրադարանում աշախատող :Blush:

----------


## Amourchik

[QUOTE=Xxxx;1407409]



> Իրան չափից ավելի կուլտուրականա պահում իբր, փոխանակ տղերքին դուխ տա, ախր սկի տրիների արարքներ չի անում, էտ Շուսթերին ավելի սազումա գիտեք ինչ գործ՞ գրադարանում աշախատող


Ախր անընդհատ զարմանում եմ , թե գերմանացին ինչպե՞ս կարող է Իսպանական թիմ ղեկավարել, այն էլ ինչ թիմ՝Ռեալ:Կապելլոյին ես նրա համար էի հարգում նաև, որ ինքը լավ հոգեբան էր, երբ եկավ Ռեալ, այս թիմը բարոյահոգեբանական լուրջ խնդիրներ ուներ, սակայն նա ամեն ինչ հարթեց, իսկ ի՞նչ է անում նեկայիս մարզիչը:Ավելի է սրում հոգեբանորեն ընկճվածությունը ֆուտբոլիստների մոտ :Angry2: ժամանակը եկել է, որ ինքը իրեն հարմար թիմ մարզի, ոչ թե Ռեալի պես գրանդին :Think:

----------


## Vaho

[QUOTE=Xxxx;1407441]


> Ախր անընդհատ զարմանում եմ , թե գերմանացին ինչպե՞ս կարող է Իսպանական թիմ ղեկավարել, այն էլ ինչ թիմ՝Ռեալ:Կապելլոյին ես նրա համար էի հարգում նաև, որ ինքը լավ հոգեբան էր, երբ եկավ Ռեալ, այս թիմը բարոյահոգեբանական լուրջ խնդիրներ ուներ, սակայն նա ամեն ինչ հարթեց, իսկ ի՞նչ է անում նեկայիս մարզիչը:Ավելի է սրում հոգեբանորեն ընկճվածությունը ֆուտբոլիստների մոտժամանակը եկել է, որ ինքը իրեն հարմար թիմ մարզի, ոչ թե Ռեալի պես գրանդին


Ճիշտ ես, Ռեալի նման թմին պետքա, իրան համապատասխան մաչզիչ: Իսկ ում կուզենաիք որ լիներ, ես ըտենց լավ չգիդեմ ել մարզիչներին, որ կարենամ ասել:

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց
Օրինակ ինչ կասեք արժեր որ Ռեեյկարդը լիներ՞

----------


## Amourchik

[QUOTE=Vro;1407481]


> Ճիշտ ես, Ռեալի նման թմին պետքա, իրան համապատասխան մաչզիչ: Իսկ ում կուզենաիք որ լիներ, ես ըտենց լավ չգիդեմ ել մարզիչներին, որ կարենամ ասել:


Անհնարին թվացողների ցուցակից՝
Ֆաբիո Կապելլո :Love: Ֆրանկ Ռայկարդ :Blush: 
Հնարավոր թվացող ցուցակից՝ 
Ռաֆա Բենիտես/Լիվերպուլ/,Արսեն Վենգեր/Արսենալ/, Սկոլարի/Չելսի/, Լուիս Առագոնես :Think:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Ռաֆա Բենիտես/Լիվերպուլ/-Ամենահավանական տարբերակը ըստ ինձ
Արսեն Վենգեր/Արսենալ/- 30 տոկոս հավանականությանա, ինքը դեռ Արսենալում կմնա
Սկոլարի/Չելսի/-Նորա եկել Չելսի ուր եք տանում :LOL:  Չէ Սկոլարին եկացողը չի,խաչ քաշեք
Լուիս Առագոնես- Ֆեներբախչեն իրա վերջին թիմնա :Wink:  Պապիկը ի վիճակի չի Ռեալ մարզելու :LOL:

----------


## Vaho

[QUOTE=Xxxx;1407493]


> Անհնարին թվացողների ցուցակից՝
> Ֆաբիո ԿապելլոՖրանկ Ռայկարդ
> Հնարավոր թվացող ցուցակից՝ 
> Ռաֆա Բենիտես/Լիվերպուլ/,Արսեն Վենգեր/Արսենալ/, Սկոլարի/Չելսի/, Լուիս Առագոնես


Արսեն Վենգերը շատ լավ տարբերակա, շատ լավա որ հնարաոր թվացող ցուցակում է, լավ կլներ :Rolleyes:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Դեռ ոչինչ չի ասում, բայց համոզված եմ սպասում են, Բարսելոնի հետ խաղին, որից հետո ամեն ինչ կամ կավարտվի մեր մարզչի համար, կամ հնարավորություն կտան գոնե ավարտել այս տարին:Կախված է նրանից կհաղթեն Բարսելոնին, թե կպարտվեն


մի մոռացի որ Նոու Կամպումա խաղը, ու էս մարզիչը մի անգամ արդեն կրելա ընդեղ, իսկ տենց բան ամեն տարի չի լինում, իմ համար ետ խաղը չափանիշ չի լինի մարզիչի ապագան որոշելու համար, բացառությամբ խոշոր հաշվով պարտության իհարկե
ամեն դեպքում ներկա իրավիճակում մարչի մեղքը ավելի քիչա, քան թմի կեսի տռավմեքը

միակ տարբերակը իմ համար ընդունելի մարզչի փոփոխության Վենգերի գալնա, Ֆաբռեգասի հետ միասին

ինչ Ռայկառդ ձեռեք առնում :Shok:  :Bad: ետեր պակասում

----------


## Amourchik

> Ռաֆա Բենիտես/Լիվերպուլ/-Ամենահավանական տարբերակը ըստ ինձ
> Արսեն Վենգեր/Արսենալ/- 30 տոկոս հավանականությանա, ինքը դեռ Արսենալում կմնա
> Սկոլարի/Չելսի/-Նորա եկել Չելսի ուր եք տանում Չէ Սկոլարին եկացողը չի,խաչ քաշեք
> Լուիս Առագոնես- Ֆեներբախչեն իրա վերջին թիմնա Պապիկը ի վիճակի չի Ռեալ մարզելու


Ես օրինակ ամենանորմալ տարբերակը համարում եմ Ռաֆա Բենիտեսին :Think: Համ էլ իսպանացի է,ոնց էլ լինի ավել լավ կիմանա իսպանական թիմի հոգեբանությունը, քան գերմանացին :Think: 
Ավրաամ Գրանդն էլ մի տարի մնաց չելսիում, ինչ կա որ, ամեն ինչ կախված է նորմալ տրանսֆերային գործունեությունից:Առագոնեսի համար վստահ չեմ, որ իր վերջին թիմնա :Think: 
Արսեն Վենգերի համար էլ չես կարող վստահ ասել:Ինձ թվումա 50/50 տոկոսային հարաբերությամբ ա նրա գալը կամ չգալը:Բայց նորից եմ ասում իմ համար ամենացանկալին Ռաֆա Բենիտեսնա, համ էլ իր գլխավորությամբ սկսեցի Լիվերպուլ երկրպագել/մի քիչ իհարկե/ :Blush:

----------


## Vaho

> մի մոռացի որ Նոու Կամպումա խաղը, ու էս մարզիչը մի անգամ արդեն կրելա ընդեղ, իսկ տենց բան ամեն տարի չի լինում, իմ համար ետ խաղը չափանիշ չի լինի մարզիչի ապագան որոշելու համար, բացառությամբ խոշոր հաշվով պարտության իհարկե
> ամեն դեպքում ներկա իրավիճակում մարչի մեղքը ավելի քիչա, քան թմի կեսի տռավմեքը
> 
> միակ տարբերակը իմ համար ընդունելի մարզչի փոփոխության Վենգերի գալնա, Ֆաբռեգասի հետ միասին


Հա՞ բա ես գիտեի առաջի կլասիկոն Սանտիագո Բեռնաբեոուոմ է

----------


## Morpheus_NS

[QUOTE=Vro;1407481]


> Ճիշտ ես, Ռեալի նման թմին պետքա, իրան համապատասխան մաչզիչ: Իսկ ում կուզենաիք որ լիներ, ես ըտենց լավ չգիդեմ ել մարզիչներին, որ կարենամ ասել:
> 
> Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց
> Օրինակ ինչ կասեք արժեր որ Ռեեյկարդը լիներ՞


Միանշակ ամենալավ տարբերակը Բենետիսն ա: Ես դա վաղուց եմ ասել: Վալենսիան իրա շնորհիվ Վալենսիա դառավ, Լիվերպուլը կարգին թիմային խաղ ա ցույց տալիս: Ռաֆա Բենիտես հիանալի մարզիչ կլինի Ռեալի համար:

----------


## REAL_ist

Բայց Վենգերի դեպքում ավելի դիտարժան խաղ ցուց կտան

----------


## Yellow Raven

Բենիտեսի գալու դեպքում կհիշեք Կապելլոյի վերջին մրցաշրջանը Ռեալում :Wink:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Վենգերը իմ կարծիքով Ռեալի համար չի: Շատա փորձակրումներ անում, ու երիտասարդներինա փորձարկում: Ռեալում չեն սպասի ասենք մի սեզոն մինչև ջահելները խաղակցվածությունը հասնի բավարար մակարդակի: Իմ համեստ կարծիքով Ռեալի հիմիկվա ղեկավարությունը ամեն ինչ պիտի անեն «Մեծ Բեղերին» (Դել Բոսկեին) հետ բերելու համար: Մարդուն հանեցին շատ էշ հիմնավորմամբ, իբր ռեալի պես ակումբին քիչա տարին մեկ իսպանիայի չեմիոն մյուս տարի ՉԼ-ի չեմպիոն լինելը:

----------


## Լեո

Խետաֆե *5* - 1 Ռեալ (իրական հաշիվ)

----------


## Amourchik

> Խետաֆե *5* - 1 Ռեալ (իրական հաշիվ)


Դու ոնց որ մեկ այլ խաղ ես նայել, մենք 3-1ենք տեսել:Իրականը նա է, որը համապատասխանում է իրականությանը, այլ բան է, որ ասեիր քեզ համար ցանկալի հաշիվը, բայց իրականը չի :Ok:

----------


## Amourchik

Արդեն ծիծաղս գալիս ա, բայց պետք ա ասեմ-Պեպեն երեք սաբաթ չի խաղալու:Վնասվելա: :Sad:  :Shok: Առաջարկում եմ դադարեցնել այս տարվա մրցամարտը :LOL:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Արդեն ծիծաղս գալիս ա, բայց պետք ա ասեմ-Պեպեն երեք սաբաթ չի խաղալու:Վնասվելա:Առաջարկում եմ դադարեցնել այս տարվա մրցամարտը


Սնեյդերից ինչ նորություն կա?

----------


## Amourchik

> Սնեյդերից ինչ նորություն կա?


վնասվածք ունի :Wink:

----------


## Ambrosine

Ժողովուրդ, Հայաստանից բժիշկ ուղարկեք :Angry2:  մնացին Կասիլյասն ու Ռաուլը... Ռամոսը նորմալ ա?

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Ժողովուրդ, Հայաստանից բժիշկ ուղարկեք մնացին Կասիլյասն ու Ռաուլը... Ռամոսը նորմալ ա?


Ռամոսին ծախում են :LOL:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ռամոսին ծախում են


իիիիիինչ? :Shok:  ուրեմն դա հաստատ էր?
այ քեզ հայի բախտ :Think:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> իիիիիինչ? ուրեմն դա հաստատ էր?
> այ քեզ հայի բախտ


Կատակ էր անում Մորֆեուսը,մի տխրեք, Ռամոսը չի գնա :Wink:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Կատակ էր անում Մորֆեուսը,մի տխրեք, Ռամոսը չի գնա


եթե այսպես շարունակվի. այսինքն վաճառվեն լավագույն խաղացողներ, ապա ոչ թե Շուսթերը պիտի հեռանա, այլ ակումբի ղեկավարությունը պիտի հրաժարական տա :Angry2: 

բա հիմա հիմնական կազմից ով կա առողջ?

----------


## Amourchik

> եթե այսպես շարունակվի. այսինքն վաճառվեն լավագույն խաղացողներ, ապա ոչ թե Շուսթերը պիտի հեռանա, այլ ակումբի ղեկավարությունը պիտի հրաժարական տա
> 
> բա հիմա հիմնական կազմից ով կա առողջ?


Եսի՞մ :Shok: արդեն տասնմեկ հոգի վնասվել են:Դե հիմա ասեք Բարսելոնիստներ,կյանքում սենց բան տեսել ե՞ք :Think: Բայց Ռեալը այնքանով ա Ռեալ, որ դուրս կգա սենց իրավիճակաից:Այսինքն դուրս կգար, եթե մարզիչ ունենար:Բայց, երբ մարզիչն ինքն ա ասում, որ խաղի սկզբից գիտեր, որ պարտվելու են, ապա ես ասելու ու սպասելու ոչինչ չունեմ :Ok: Սպասում եմ Ռաֆա Բենիտեսին, Կապելլոյից հետո, իմ ամենասիրած մարզիչներից մեկնա :Love: Երբ գա այն ժամանակ կտենաք Ռեալը ինչի ա ընդունակ/բայց եթե գա էլի :Blush: /հուսով եմ կգա :Think:

----------


## REAL_ist

մնաց Գուտին Ռաուլը Ռամոսը ու Կասը տռավմա ստանան կարելիա Կաստիլյային կանչել

մենակ մի բան ասեմ, Բարսան էլ եսքան կորուստ ունենար խաղ չէր խաղա :Wink:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Եսի՞մարդեն տասնմեկ հոգի վնասվել են:Դե հիմա ասեք Բարսելոնիստներ,կյանքում սենց բան տեսել ե՞քԲայց Ռեալը այնքանով ա Ռեալ, որ դուրս կգա սենց իրավիճակաից:Այսինքն դուրս կգար, եթե մարզիչ ունենար:Բայց, երբ մարզիչն ինքն ա ասում, որ խաղի սկզբից գիտեր, որ պարտվելու են, ապա ես ասելու ու սպասելու ոչինչ չունեմՍպասում եմ Ռաֆա Բենիտեսին, Կապելլոյից հետո, իմ ամենասիրած մարզիչներից մեկնաԵրբ գա այն ժամանակ կտենաք Ռեալը ինչի ա ընդունակ/բայց եթե գա էլի/հուսով եմ կգա


Բարսելոնը, իրա երկրպագուները մի կողմ... :Wink: 
մարզչին գոնե մի քիչ հանգիստ թողեք: Որ ձեր հետևից սենց ընկնեն, դուք կարաք թիմ դասավորեք?

Կասիլյասը միջին գծում չի կարող խաղալ? :Think:

----------


## Amourchik

> մնաց Գուտին Ռաուլը Ռամոսը ու Կասը տռավմա ստանան կարելիա Կաստիլյային կանչել
> 
> մենակ մի բան ասեմ, Բարսան էլ եսքան կորուստ ունենար խաղ չէր խաղա


Եթե այսքանից հետո պատվով դուրս գան, ուրեմն Բարսելոնի մեծ տարբերությամբ հաղթանակները ոչինչ կերևան:Որոնհետև ուղղակի հերոսություն ա այսքան կորուստներով թիմ ունենալ, Բարսելոն լինի, թե ով:Բայց դու հլը նայի ովքեր են մնացել:թիմի ամենահավատարիմները :Love: 

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց



> Բարսելոնը, իրա երկրպագուները մի կողմ...
> մարզչին գոնե մի քիչ հանգիստ թողեք: Որ ձեր հետևից սենց ընկնեն, դուք կարաք թիմ դասավորեք?
> 
> Կասիլյասը միջին գծում չի կարող խաղալ?


Աստղ ջան դրա համարել ես չեմ Ռեալի մարզիչը, իսկ կարող ես ասել Կապելլոյին ինչ՞ու հանեցին:Որ գեղեցիկ խաղ չէր ցուցադրում Ռեալը, բայց իմ անձնական կարծիքով , երբ արդյունք կա քչերն են խաղից դժգոհում:Ես ասում եմ, որ եթե Կապելլո մեծությանը հեռացրեցին, ապա ներկայիս մարզիչը նույնպես պետք է գնա, քանզի, ոչնչով Կապելլոյից լավը չի :Ok:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Բայց դու հլը նայի ովքեր են մնացել:թիմի ամենահավատարիմները


 :Smile: 



> Աստղ ջան դրա համարել ես չեմ Ռեալի մարզիչը, իսկ կարող ես ասել Կապելլոյին ինչ՞ու հանեցին:Որ գեղեցիկ խաղ չէր ցուցադրում Ռեալը, բայց իմ անձնական կարծիքով , երբ արդյունք կա քչերն են խաղից դժգոհում:Ես ասում եմ, որ եթե Կապելլո մեծությանը հեռացրեցին, ապա ներկայիս մարզիչը նույնպես պետք է գնա, քանզի, ոչնչով Կապելլոյից լավը չի


բայց հիմա պատեհ չէ խոսել այդ մասին. չգիտեմ, գուցե ձմեռային տրանսֆերի ժամանակ կփոխեն, բայց ինչ-որ ձևով խաթարվում է թիմի բարոյահոգեբանական մթնոլորտը :Think:

----------


## Amourchik

> բայց հիմա պատեհ չէ խոսել այդ մասին. չգիտեմ, գուցե ձմեռային տրանսֆերի ժամանակ կփոխեն, բայց ինչ-որ ձևով խաթարվում է թիմի բարոյահոգեբանական մթնոլորտը


Համաձայն եմ, ես չեմ էլ ասում հենց հիմա հեռացնեն, բայց եթե Բարսելոնին չկարողանան արժանի հակամարտություն ցույց տան, ես անձամբ նրան չեմ ների, բայց եթե կարողանա հարթել մի քանի բան դեռ ինչ-որ եզրեր հնարավոր է տեսնել:Բայց ես ավելի քան համոզված եմ, որ այս տարին իր համար վերջիննա լինելու, եթե ձմռանը չհեռացնեն, ապա ամռանը հաստատ: :Think:

----------


## Amourchik

Իսկ սա արդեն տարվա լուրն էր: :LOL:  :LOL: 
Ռեալը ֆուտբոլիստա գնում, որը վնասվածք ունի :LOL:  :LOL: Նա արդեն վաղը կդառնա Ռեալի խաղացող:Այդպես են նշում իսպանական առաջատար թերթերը՝ Մարկան և ԱՍ-ը :LOL:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Իսկ սա արդեն տարվա լուրն էր:
> Ռեալը ֆուտբոլիստա գնում, որը վնասվածք ունիՆա արդեն վաղը կդառնա Ռեալի խաղացող:Այդպես են նշում իսպանական առաջատար թերթերը՝ Մարկան և ԱՍ-ը


ես քոռ եմ, թե ճիշտ եմ կարդում? :Shok:  :Xeloq:

----------


## Amourchik

> ես քոռ եմ, թե ճիշտ եմ կարդում?


Ճիշտա, ճիշտ Աստղ ջան, բա որ իմանաս ովքեր են վնասվել:Մեր կազմում չկան՝
Պաշտպաններ՝
Ֆաբիո Կանավարո
Պեպե
Միգել Տոռես
Գաբրիել Հայնցե
Կիսապաշտպաններ՝
Ուեսլի Սնեյդեր
Ռուբեն դե լա Ռեդ
Մաամադու Դիառա
Արիեն Ռոբբեն
Հարձակվողներ
վան Նիստելռոյ
Գոնզալո Իգուաին

Որևէ մեկը կարող է այսքանից հետո մի բան ավելացնել, երևի մենակ այն մարդկանց անունները, որոնք իմ ցուցակում չեմ նշել :Sad:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ճիշտա, ճիշտ Աստղ ջան, բա որ իմանաս ովքեր են վնասվել:Մեր կազմում չկան՝
> Պաշտպաններ՝
> Ֆաբիո Կանավարո
> Պեպե
> Միգել Տոռես
> Գաբրիել Հայնցե
> Կիսապաշտպաններ՝
> Ուեսլի Սնեյդեր
> Ռուբեն դե լա Ռեդ
> ...


 :Shok:  ցուցակը միանգամից տեսնելը ավելի ահավոր ա :Sad:  Կանավարոյի տեղը Ռամոսը որ կանգնի, Սալգադոն աջ թևում, ձախում ով կա լավը? կարող ա Մարսելոյին վստահեն? օֆֆ, էս ինչ կոշմառ ա :Angry2:  հարձակվող են Ռաուլը, Բուենոն.. էլ ով կար առողջ? :Think:  Սավիոլան :Think: 

Դե լա Ռեդը խաղալու ա, թե վերջ կարյերային?

----------


## Amourchik

> ցուցակը միանգամից տեսնելը ավելի ահավոր ա Կանավարոյի տեղը Ռամոսը որ կանգնի, Սալգադոն աջ թևում, ձախում ով կա լավը? կարող ա Մարսելոյին վստահեն? օֆֆ, էս ինչ կոշմառ ա հարձակվող են Ռաուլը, Բուենոն.. էլ ով կար առողջ? Սավիոլան
> 
> Դե լա Ռեդը խաղալու ա, թե վերջ կարյերային?


Նշված ֆուտբոլիստներից ոչ ոք չի խաղալու Բարսելոնայի հետ խաղին, ավելի ստույգ տվյալներով Պեպեն վնասվելա առնվազն մեկ ամսով մնացածներից ամենաշուտը հույս կա, որ կվերականգնվի Սնեյդերը, այն  էլ մեկ կամ երկու շաբաթից:
Անկեղծ ասած այսքան տարի ա ֆուտբոլ եմ նայում, նայց այսպիսի բան երպեք չեմ լսել, ոչ մի տեղ, ոչ մի երկրում, ոչ մի թիմում :Sad:

----------


## Taurus

Մեր մոտ մենակ Ինեստան ձեր 11ից ավել ա, հերիք ա լացեք, պատրաստվեք դիմադրել, չնայած անիմաստ ա, բայց հետաքրքիր ա

----------


## Amourchik

> Մեր մոտ մենակ Ինեստան ձեր 11ից ավել ա, հերիք ա լացեք, պատրաստվեք դիմադրել, չնայած անիմաստ ա, բայց հետաքրքիր ա


Լացե՞լ :Shok: Երբեևէ չհավատաս, որ տենց բան կանենք :Angry2: Իսկ ինչից ես վերցրել , որ պատրաստ չենք դիմադրությանը, եթե երկար տարիներ նայում ես Իսպանիայի առաջնությունները, ապա անշուշտ պետք է իմանաս, որ Ռեալ-Բարսելոնա խաղը տրամաբանական ոչինչ չունի, այսինքն նույնիսկ տասնմեկ ֆուտբոլիստ էլ վնասված լինի Ռեալում միևնույննա այդքան վստահ մի եղիր, որ հեշտ ու հանգիստ կհաղթեք :Angry2:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Մեր մոտ մենակ Ինեստան ձեր 11ից ավել ա, հերիք ա լացեք, պատրաստվեք դիմադրել, չնայած անիմաստ ա, բայց հետաքրքիր ա


էդ ոնց հաշվեցիր? :Shok: 
անիմաստը խաղից հետո կերևա, բայց որ շատ հետաքրքիր ա, էդ հաստատ :Think: 
Շուսթերը տեսնես ոնց ա դասավորելու? :Xeloq:

----------


## Amourchik

> Մեկ Ռեալն է հաղթում մեկ Բարսան իսկ դա կյանքում ցույց չի տվել թե ընդհանրապես որ թիմն է ուժեղ, այլ միայն տվյալ խաղում, այնպես որ *ԲԱՐՍԱ!!!ԲԱՐՍԱ!!!ԲԱՐՍԱ!!!*


Ահա: Միամիտ գտա ձեր համախոհներից մեկի գրածը:Սա էլ հո դուք եք ասում :Wink:  Դա իրոք այդպեսա, ուզենք , թե չուզենք:Այն որ Ռեալը անցյալ տարի քարը քարի վրա չթողեց Բարսելոնից, քեզ և քո համախոհներին չստիպեց փոխել ձեր դիրքորոշումը, այնպես, որ այս կամ այն խաղով չի որոշվում այս թիմերի մեծությունը :Wink:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Նշված ֆուտբոլիստներից ոչ ոք չի խաղալու Բարսելոնայի հետ խաղին


որտեղից տեղեկություններդ?
իմ իմանալով Իգուաինը, Ռոբբենը, Սնեյդեռը, Կաննավարոն ու կարողա Դե Լա Ռեդը կկարանան խաղան



> Մեր մոտ մենակ Ինեստան ձեր 11ից ավել ա


 :LOL: հումորդ գնահատեցի :Smile: 
պատկերացրա ձեր թմում չխաղան Էտոոն, Անրին, Մեսսին, Ինիեստան, Պույոլը, Մարկեսը, հլը մի բանել ավել

----------


## Taurus

[QUOTE=Astgh;1412437Շուսթերը տեսնես ոնց ա դասավորելու? :Xeloq: [/QUOTE]

Աջից-ձախ, հետո ասելու ահավսար-զգաստ, աջ դարձ, քայլով մարշ ստադիոնից դուրս:
Էրեխեք դե ինչ անենք հիմա տենց էլ ա լինում, ուղղակի Բարսաում կան մի քանի ֆուտբոլիստներ որոնէ չեն զգացել ռեալի հզորությունը, իրանց մոտ ինտրիգա չկա նենց որ իրանց մեկ ա, խաղալու են ոնց որ միշտ ու ոնցոր միշտ կրելու են :Tongue:

----------


## REAL_ist

ոնցոր միշտը անցած տարի էր, ես տարի բացառույթուն կարողա լինի :Cool: 



> Շուսթերը տեսնես ոնց ա դասավորելու?


Կասիլյաս
Սալգադո–Ռամոս–Կաննավարո–Մարսելո
Գուտի–Գագո–Սնեյդեր
Իգուաին–Ռաուլ–Ռոբբեն
լավագույն դեպքում

----------


## Taurus

> Կասիլյաս
> Սալգադո–Ռամոս–Կաննավարո–Մարսելո
> Գուտի–Գագո–Սնեյդեր
> Իգուաին–Ռաուլ–Ռոբբեն
> լավագույն դեպքում


նորմալ ա էլի, ինչ եք ուզում էլ?

----------


## REAL_ist

Դիարայի տեղը շատա զգացվում, իրա բացակայություննա պաշտպանության սխալների հիմնական պատճառը իմ կարծիքով
բացի դրանից Սալգադոնա աջից դրա ինչնա լավ, գումարած Նիստելռոյի բացակայությունը
հուսովեմ մեր դասախոսները չեն սխալվում, թե չե լավ հիասթափված կլինեմ

----------


## Taurus

> ...Սալգադոնա աջից դրա ինչնա լավ...


Ինքը հա էլ աջից ա էղել, դեռ կառլոսի վախտերով

----------


## Amourchik

> Աջից-ձախ, հետո ասելու ահավսար-զգաստ, աջ դարձ, քայլով մարշ ստադիոնից դուրս:
> Էրեխեք դե ինչ անենք հիմա տենց էլ ա լինում, ուղղակի Բարսաում կան մի քանի ֆուտբոլիստներ որոնէ չեն զգացել ռեալի հզորությունը, իրանց մոտ ինտրիգա չկա նենց որ իրանց մեկ ա, խաղալու են ոնց որ միշտ ու ոնցոր միշտ կրելու են


Եթե Բարսելոնում կան մի քանի ֆուտբոլիստներ , ովքեր «իրտրիգա» չունեն Ռեալի հետ խաղից առաջ/խիստ կասկածում եմ, որ դա այդպես ա :Tongue: /, ապա Ռեալն էլ այդպիսի ֆուտբոլիստներով հարուստա ու ասեմ ավելին ձեր մոտ մի քանիսն են, մեր մոտ ամբողջ թիմնա :Cool:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Ինքը հա էլ աջից ա էղել, դեռ կառլոսի վախտերով


ես իրա խաղը աջից մոտ 9 տարի նայել եմ, բայց իրա լավ վախտերը շաաատ շուտվանից անցելեն, հազիվա խաղում, Տոռռեսը ավելի լավա խաղում քան ինքը հիմա, էլ չեմ ասում Ռամոսը աջից Կաննավարո Պեպե մեջտեղից տարբերակի մասին

----------


## Ambrosine

> Աջից-ձախ, հետո ասելու ահավսար-զգաստ, աջ դարձ, քայլով մարշ ստադիոնից դուրս:
> Էրեխեք դե ինչ անենք հիմա տենց էլ ա լինում, ուղղակի *Բարսաում կան մի քանի ֆուտբոլիստներ որոնէ չեն զգացել ռեալի հզորությունը, իրանց մոտ ինտրիգա չկա* նենց որ իրանց մեկ ա, խաղալու են ոնց որ միշտ ու ոնցոր միշտ կրելու են


էդ ֆուտբոլիստները նոր են եկել Բարսելոն? :Tongue: 
ոնց-որ միշտ... լավ էլի :LOL:

----------


## Taurus

> ...


չհասկացար ինչ էի ասում բայց ոչինչ ներելի ա



> ես իրա խաղը աջից մոտ 9 տարի նայել եմ, բայց իրա լավ վախտերը շաաատ շուտվանից անցելեն, հազիվա խաղում, Տոռռեսը ավելի լավա խաղում քան ինքը հիմա, էլ չեմ ասում Ռամոսը աջից Կաննավարո Պեպե մեջտեղից տարբերակի մասին


հա դե որ ուրիշ տարբերակ չկա, հո կենտրոն չի խաղա, անցած տարի Բարսաում, Թյուրամն էր մի մոմենք խաղում աջից

----------


## Dayana

Շտո զա շում ա դռակի նետու՞  ::}: 

Շատ հետաքրքիր խաղ է սպասվում, բայց ոմանց համար այն կլինի խիստ հիասթափեցնող  :Wink:

----------


## Amourchik

> ես իրա խաղը աջից մոտ 9 տարի նայել եմ, բայց իրա լավ վախտերը շաաատ շուտվանից անցելեն, հազիվա խաղում, Տոռռեսը ավելի լավա խաղում քան ինքը հիմա, էլ չեմ ասում Ռամոսը աջից Կաննավարո Պեպե մեջտեղից տարբերակի մասին


Ես կարծում եմ, որ Սալգադոն Ռեալի խաղերին իրան բացարձակապես չի խնայում, շատ եմ հարգում այս ֆուտբոլիստին :Ok: Բայց ես մնում եմ իմկարծիքին, որ Ռամոսը կենտրոնում հզորա խաղում, չնայած խետաֆեի հետ խաղում անչափ զգացվում էր իր տեղը աջ եզրում, բայց հենց աջ եզրում խաղացող ունենանք, ապա ինքը Կաննավարոյից լավա խաղում կենտրոնում/միանգամից նշեմ, որ սա իմ անհատական կարծիքնա :Ok: /

----------


## Taurus

> էդ ֆուտբոլիստները նոր են եկել Բարսելոն?
> ոնց-որ միշտ... լավ էլի


Բոժան, Բուսկետս, Գլեբ, Կեսեռես, Պեդռո...
շատ էլ լավ, հա էլ կրում են, խի էս մեկը չկրեն?

----------


## Amourchik

> , հա էլ կրում են, խի էս մեկը չկրեն?


Այդ հարցիդ կպատասխանի Ռեալը :Tongue:

----------


## Economist

Եղբորս խնդրանքով... 




> Հա բա ի՞նչ էիք ուզում...
> 
> ՄԻ թիմ որ Կարեցավ Բարսայի հետ նիչյա խաղա.. Ռեալին կկրի ու կկրի 
> 
> Հալալա Խետաֆեին... 
> 
> Ռեալի Ռազձիվալկում էլ աչքիս տառականի դեղ են լցրել..  /էսքանը կատակ համարեք/

----------


## Taurus

> Այդ հարցիդ կպատասխանի Ռեալը


Որ չպատասխանեց քեզնից եմ պահանջելու :Angry2:

----------


## Amourchik

> Որ չպատասխանեց քեզնից եմ պահանջելու


Որ ուզենայի ինձ վրա վերցնել պատասխանատվությունը կասեի ես կպատասխանեմ :LOL: , բայց ամեն դեպքում կտամ պատասխան :Ok:  :Wink: խնդիր չի :Wink:

----------


## Dayana

> Եղբորս խնդրանքով...


էս Սամը արգելափակված էլա գրառում անում  :Hands Up:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Բոժան, Բուսկետս, Գլեբ, Կեսեռես, Պեդռո...
> շատ էլ լավ, հա էլ կրում են, խի էս մեկը չկրեն?


էս մեկը կարող ա կրեն. բայց "հա էլ կրում են" արտահայտությունը մեղմ ասած՝ չի համապատասխանում իրականությանը

----------


## Economist

> էս մեկը կարող ա կրեն. բայց "հա էլ կրում են" արտահայտությունը մեղմ ասած՝ չի համապատասխանում իրականությանը


հա ՃԻշտա էս տարի մի հատ պարտվել են... կոպիտ ասած  :Blush:

----------


## Taurus

> էս մեկը կարող ա կրեն. բայց "հա էլ կրում են" արտահայտությունը մեղմ ասած՝ չի համապատասխանում իրականությանը


1խաղ կրվել ա, 3 հատ նիչյայա արել, մնացածը կրել ա, էս ոնց ա կոչվում?

----------


## Ambrosine

> հա ՃԻշտա էս տարի մի հատ պարտվել են... կոպիտ ասած





> 1խաղ կրվել ա, 3 հատ նիչյայա արել, մնացածը կրել ա, էս ոնց ա կոչվում?


ես դիտարկեցի Ռեալի առումով. այսինքն՝ կարծեցի ասում եք, թե ԲԱրսելոնը Ռեալին հա էլ կրելա.. շաքարս բարձրացավ :LOL: 

Սամվել? աուուուու :LOL:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> որտեղից տեղեկություններդ?
> իմ իմանալով Իգուաինը, Ռոբբենը, Սնեյդեռը, Կաննավարոն ու կարողա Դե Լա Ռեդը կկարանան խաղան
> 
> հումորդ գնահատեցի
> պատկերացրա ձեր թմում չխաղան Էտոոն, Անրին, Մեսսին, Ինիեստան, Պույոլը, Մարկեսը, հլը մի բանել ավել


Ընդամենը ասա՝ պատկերացրու, որ Բարսայից չխաղա Մեսսին...

----------


## Amourchik

> Ընդամենը ասա՝ պատկերացրու, որ Բարսայից չխաղա Մեսսին...


Ճիշտա ու դա իրանք էլ լավ գիտեն, ուղղակի հիմա տեսնում են Ռեալի վիճակը ծանրա ուզում են առիթից օգտվեն:Օգտվե՛ք, բայց շատ չէ, սա երկար չի տևի :Ok: :Համ էլ անցյալ տարի, որ ձեր «Նոր Դաշտում» :LOL: ձեզ հաղթեցինք աջ ու ձախ թերթերն ու դուք/դուք՝ նկատի ունեմ բարսելոնիստներին :Wink: /հայտարարում էիք, որ Մեսսին չկա դրա համար պարտվեցինք, հիմա ի՞նչ, ուզում եք, որ տասնմեկ հոգի չլինի ու դա խաղի վրա չազդի:Բայց հիշեցնեմ, որ սա չի նշանակում, որ ես ասում եմ Ռեալը պարտվելուա: :Wink: Կապրենք կտեսնենք :Wink:

----------


## Amourchik

http://vremya.ru/2008/223/11/218229.html
Ի՞նչ կասեք :Think: Լավ ոչինչ, ինչ եղել չի եղել, դա պետք է մոռանան և մարզիչը, և ֆուտբոլիստները ու պատրաստվեն Բարսելոնի հետ խաղին :Think:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> http://vremya.ru/2008/223/11/218229.html
> Ի՞նչ կասեքԼավ ոչինչ, ինչ եղել չի եղել, դա պետք է մոռանան և մարզիչը, և ֆուտբոլիստները ու պատրաստվեն Բարսելոնի հետ խաղին


Ռուսներին լսես՝ իրանց առաջնության սաղ ֆուտբոլիստները Ռեալ են գալու:

----------


## Սերխիո

----------------ՌՎՆ
------Ռոբեն------------Իգուայն
---------------Սնեյդեր
-----Դիարա-------Դե լա Ռեդ

Հայնցե----Կաննավարո---Պեպե---Տորես

*Հ.Գ.*

Էտօ՛օն իրանց շամանների մոտ ա գնացել ես մարդկանց ցուցակով  :Angry2:

----------


## Vaho

> ----------------ՌՎՆ
> ------Ռոբեն------------Իգուայն
> ---------------Սնեյդեր
> -----Դիարա-------Դե լա Ռեդ
> 
> Հայնցե----Կաննավարո---Պեպե---Տորես
> 
> *Հ.Գ.*
> 
> Էտօ՛օն իրանց շամանների մոտ ա գնացել ես մարդկանց ցուցակով


Ժողովուրդ ջան դուք ոնցեք՞ լավ եք զգում ձեզի, ես լավ չեմ, կարողա՞ Էտօ օ ի շամանները բալեշիկների համար ել են վիզ դրել :Cray:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ժողովուրդ ջան դուք ոնցեք՞ լավ եք զգում ձեզի, ես լավ չեմ, կարողա՞ Էտօ օ ի շամանները բալեշիկների համար ել են վիզ դրել


հանգիստ, ով իմ հայ ժողովուրդ :Smile: 
նորմալ ա. Էտօ'օն ընդհանրապես կապ չունի ու էդքան չկա, որ կապ էլ ունենար

ինչ էլ լինի, մեր թիմի հետ ենք

----------


## Yellow Raven

> ----------------ՌՎՆ
> ------Ռոբեն------------Իգուայն
> ---------------Սնեյդեր
> -----Դիարա-------Դե լա Ռեդ
> 
> Հայնցե----Կաննավարո---Պեպե---Տորես
> 
> *Հ.Գ.*
> 
> Էտօ՛օն իրանց շամանների մոտ ա գնացել ես մարդկանց ցուցակով


Իրանք էլ 10 հոգով թղթի վրա գրել են ««Ինիեստա»» ու գնացել են իրանց շամանների մոտ :Angry2:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Իրանք էլ 10 հոգով թղթի վրա գրել են ««Ինիեստա»» ու գնացել են իրանց շամանների մոտ


հիմա սկսելու ենք շամանային պատերազմը? :Think:

----------


## Vaho

> հանգիստ, ով իմ հայ ժողովուրդ
> նորմալ ա. Էտօ'օն ընդհանրապես կապ չունի ու էդքան չկա, որ կապ էլ ունենար
> 
> ինչ էլ լինի, մեր թիմի հետ ենք


Այո Աստղ ջան, ինչել լինի մենք մեր թմի հետ ենք :Hands Up:

----------


## REAL_ist

Ինեստան տուտ պրիչոմ, 1, 2, 3 խաղացող եթե բացակայումա նոռմալա սաղի հետ էլ լինումա, ու եթե մի խաղացողի պակասը շատա զգացնել տալիս ուրեմն մի բան են չի ետ թմում, իսկ 11 հոգին արդել լռիվ ուրիշ օպեռայիցա

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Ինեստան տուտ պրիչոմ, 1, 2, 3 խաղացող եթե բացակայումա նոռմալա սաղի հետ էլ լինումա, ու եթե մի խաղացողի պակասը շատա զգացնել տալիս ուրեմն մի բան են չի ետ թմում, իսկ 11 հոգին արդել լռիվ ուրիշ օպեռայիցա


Ու էդ Օպերայի դիրիժորն էլ չգիտես ինչի պարզվումա,որ Էտո'ոնա :Pardon:  :Pardon:

----------


## REAL_ist

Կլաաս Յան Հունտելարը պաշտոնապես դարձավ Ռեալի խաղացող

----------


## Ambrosine

> Կլաաս Յան Հունտելարը պաշտոնապես դարձավ Ռեալի խաղացող


հո վնասվածք չունի?

----------


## REAL_ist

բա ոնց կլնի առանց դրա :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL: 
մինչև Հունվար չի խաղալու, չնայած մեկա Հունվարից կարա հայտավորվի

----------


## Ambrosine

> բա ոնց կլնի առանց դրա
> մինչև Հունվար չի խաղալու, չնայած մեկա Հունվարից կարա հայտավորվի


Տերդ մեռնի Նաստրադամուս :LOL: 
հիմա ով Ռեալի հետ ինչ-որ կապ ունի, վնասվածք էլ ունի: Պիտի մենք էլ զգույշ լինենք, մի տեղ չընկնենք վախճանվենք

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Կլաաս Յան Հունտելարը պաշտոնապես դարձավ Ռեալի խաղացող


Վիլյաին ու Բենզամաին էլ առնենք, հարձակումը մի տարվա վնասվածքների պաշար կստանա:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Վիլյաին ու Բենզամաին էլ առնենք, հարձակումը մի տարվա վնասվածքների պաշար կստանա:


խոսքը մեր մեջ Վիլյային տենց չեմ հավանում. մի տեսակ ծանր ա խաղում :Think:  Տորեսի շուրջ ընդհանրապես չեն մտածում? :Think:  թե Ատլետիկոյից ա եղել ուրեմն թեման փակված ա? :Think:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> խոսքը մեր մեջ Վիլյային տենց չեմ հավանում. մի տեսակ ծանր ա խաղում Տորեսի շուրջ ընդհանրապես չեն մտածում? թե Ատլետիկոյից ա եղել ուրեմն թեման փակված ա?


Հենց էտ ծանր խաղի համար էլ իրան պետք ա առնել, ինքը շատ սիլավոյ ֆուտբոլիստ ա, արագաշարժ ա, լավ տեխնիկա ունի, կարա համ եզրերում լավ խաղա համ կենտրոնում:  :Ok: Միակ թերությունը էն ա, որ բոյով չի, էտ էլ ոչինչ:

----------


## REAL_ist

Վիլյանա սիլավոյ? :Shok:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Վիլյանա սիլավոյ?


Հա, ինչի՞ զարմացար:

----------


## REAL_ist

սիլավոյը Դռոգբանա, Ռունինա, բայց ոչ Վիլյան, Վիլյան տեխնիչնի, արագաշարժ, լավ ուդառով հարցակվողա, երբես տեսել Վիլյան տառանի նման անցնի պաշտպանությունը

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> սիլավոյը Դռոգբանա, Ռունինա, բայց ոչ Վիլյան, Վիլյան տեխնիչնի, արագաշարժ, լավ ուդառով հարցակվողա, երբես տեսել Վիլյան տառանի նման անցնի պաշտպանությունը


Եթե 4 հոգի պաշտպան վիզ դրած ուզում եմ մի ֆուտբոլիստի գցեն տուգանայի մոտ, որովհետեւ գիտեն, որ շրջանցելու, բայց չեն կարողանում. էտքանի մեջից նույն քո ասած տառանի պես դուրս ա գալիս ու հլը մի հատ էլ գոլ ա խփում, էտ սիլավո՞յ չի:
Բայց էտ հեչ...
Լավ լուրեր կան՝ Կանավարոն, Իգուաինը եւ Ռոբբենը արդեն մարզվում են թիմի հետ եւ ամենայն հվանականությամբ կմասնակցեն Սեվիլյաի հետ հանդիպմանը :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:

----------


## Ambrosine

էս թեման լավ լուրի կարոտ ա, էլ ինչ լավ լուր կա?

----------


## REAL_ist

դե սիլավոյը ավելի շատ ֆիզիկական տվյալների հիման վրայա դուս գալի, իսկ Վիլյան զուտ տեխնիկայի
Ռոբբենը լավա որ վերադարձավ, բայց Դիառան չբուժված տռավմեն բարդացրելա պետքա օպերացիա անեն

----------


## Morpheus_NS

Կուզեի Մայկոնին եւ Էսյենին Ռեալի կազմում տեսնեի:

----------


## Ambrosine

> դե սիլավոյը ավելի շատ ֆիզիկական տվյալների հիման վրայա դուս գալի, իսկ Վիլյան զուտ տեխնիկայի
> Ռոբբենը լավա որ վերադարձավ, բայց Դիառան չբուժված տռավմեն բարդացրելա պետքա օպերացիա անեն


այսինքն էս տարի Դիարրան էլ չխաղաց? :Sad:

----------


## REAL_ist

էս տարի դժվար, Հունվարից նոր կկարանա երևի

----------


## Ambrosine

> էս տարի դժվար, Հունվարից նոր կկարանա երևի


Երեխեք, բա Դե լա Ռեդը? ինչ վիճակում ա? ինքն ա կարևոր

----------


## Հենո

Ես չէի ուզում ես թեմայում գրեի , բայց արդեն ոնց ջոգում եմ վախտնա... :Sad: 
Սպասում եմ աբսուրդ գրառումներին... :Nono: 

Իսկ Աստղի ասածը բացեեեց , որ գրել էր միամիտ չվախճանվենք :LOL:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ես չէի ուզում ես թեմայում գրեի , բայց արդեն ոնց ջոգում եմ վախտնա...
> Սպասում եմ աբսուրդ գրառումներին...
> 
> Իսկ Աստղի ասածը բացեեեց , որ գրել էր միամիտ չվախճանվենք


 :LOL: 

ինչ աբսուրդ գրառումներ ես սպասում? ու ում կողմից? էս ժամին մենակ լունածիկներն են ակումբում :LOL:

----------


## Amourchik

Լավա, որ Կասիլյասը «Ոսկե Գնդակ» չստացավ:Հիմա խելքը գլուխը կհավաքի ու կսկսի խաղալ, թե չէ իր ամբողջ կարիերայի ընթացքում երբևէ այսքան վատ չի խաղացել :Angry2: 
Ուշքի ար՛ի Կասիլյաս, ժամանակն ա: :Angry2:

----------


## Լեո

> Լավա, որ Կասիլյասը «Ոսկե Գնդակ» չստացավ:Հիմա խելքը գլուխը կհավաքի ու կսկսի խաղալ, թե չէ իր ամբողջ կարիերայի ընթացքում երբևէ այսքան վատ չի խաղացել
> Ուշքի ար՛ի Կասիլյաս, ժամանակն ա:


Խետաֆեի հետ խաղում գնդակը դարպասում հայտնվելուց հետո միայն Կասիլիասը ցատկեց ու դարպասի միջից բռնեց գնդակը (չեմ հիշում որերորդ գոլն էր)  :LOL:  :Lol2:

----------


## Amourchik

http://premiership.ru/posts/3933/
Ահա մի բան էլ Կասիլյասի հետ կապված:Զարմանում եմ մեկ-մեկ, որ սենց բաներ եմ կարդում:Ախր պարզ չի, որ Կասիլյասը կարիերան ավարտելու է Ռեալում, Ռոբինիոյի պես չի,որը հետևում ա հայկական ասացվածքին «Որտեղ հաց, այնտեղ կաց» :Bad: Այսպես են լինում Ռեալի ֆուտբոլիստները/նկատի ունեմ Կասիլյասին/՝իսկական ֆուտբոլիստները :Wink: 

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> Խետաֆեի հետ խաղում գնդակը դարպասում հայտնվելուց հետո միայն Կասիլիասը ցատկեց ու դարպասի միջից բռնեց գնդակը (չեմ հիշում որերորդ գոլն էր)


Հիշելու համար շատ հեշտա-եղել ա երեք գոլ, որ շատ ուզենաս, միևնույննա տարբերակները երեքն են :Wink: Ինչ վերաբերվումա դրվագին, ապա ես էլ եմ հիշում :Sad:

----------


## Լեո

> Հիշելու համար շատ հեշտա-եղել ա երեք գոլ, որ շատ ուզենաս, միևնույննա տարբերակները երեքն ենԻնչ վերաբերվումա դրվագին, ապա ես էլ եմ հիշում


Էն օրվա մրցավարը Կասիլիասից լավ էր խաղում: Կասիլիասը 3 գնդակ բաց թողեց, իսկ մրցավարը ամենաքիչ երկու 100 %-անոց գոլ դեպի Ռեալի դարպասը կանխեց:

----------


## Լեո

> ...Ռոբինիոյի պես չի,որը հետևում ա հայկական ասացվածքին «Որտեղ հաց, այնտեղ կաց»


Ինչքան ես գիտեմ Ռոբինիոյի հեռանալու պատճառը այդ ասացվածքը չի եղել: 
Երբ Ռեալը ամռանը ուզում էր ձեռք բերել Ռոնալդուին, Ռեալի ղեկավարությունը նրա համար Ման.Յուն.-ին առաջարկել էր Ռոբինիոյին և գումարած հավելավճար, իսկ դա վիրավորել էր Ռոբինիոյի ինքնասիրությունը:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Հունտելաարի պահով շնորհավորում եմ: Լավ ֆուտբոլիստա, բայց հարցա` թե ինչքանով իրանից Նիսթելռոոյ դուս կգա :Wink:

----------


## Amourchik

> Ինչքան ես գիտեմ Ռոբինիոյի հեռանալու պատճառը այդ ասացվածքը չի եղել: 
> Երբ Ռեալը ամռանը ուզում էր ձեռք բերել Ռոնալդուին, Ռեալի ղեկավարությունը նրա համար Ման.Յուն.-ին առաջարկել էր Ռոբինիոյին և գումարած հավելավճար, իսկ դա վիրավորել էր Ռոբինիոյի ինքնասիրությունը:


Ամբողջ ամառ հետևել եմ Ռեալի նորություններին ու այս վարկածը երբևէ և ոչ մի տեղ չեմ հանդիպել :Shok: Կարող ես աղբյուրն ասա, որտեղից ինքդ ես իմացել, ես էլ տեսնեմ, քանի որ իմ բերած վարկածը ամենատարածվածն ու ճիշտնա :Ok:

----------


## Amourchik

> Ինչքան ես գիտեմ Ռոբինիոյի հեռանալու պատճառը այդ ասացվածքը չի եղել: 
> Երբ Ռեալը ամռանը ուզում էր ձեռք բերել Ռոնալդուին, Ռեալի ղեկավարությունը նրա համար Ման.Յուն.-ին առաջարկել էր Ռոբինիոյին և գումարած հավելավճար, իսկ դա վիրավորել էր Ռոբինիոյի ինքնասիրությունը:




Իմ իմանալով/ես այս ամենը, կարդացել եմ իսպանական և Ռուսական թերթեից/երբ Ռեալը որոշեց հրավիրել Ռոնալդուին, նրան առաջարկում էր 6մլն եվրո, իսկ Ռոբինյոն սկսեց պահանջել նույնքան գումար/այսինքն վեց մլն եվրո/սակայն նրան մերժեցին, իմ անահատական կարծիքով միանշանակ ճիշտ վրավեցին, սակայն երկար բանակցություններից հետո որոշեցին բարձրացնել նրա աշխատավարձը մինչև  5մլն եվրո, բայց այս գումարն էլ նրան չբավարարեց և նրան ասեցին Բարի ճանապարհ :Ok:

----------


## GevSky

Էս Ռեալը ուզումա գալուբայա լագունա դառնա, ինչքան հոլանդացի կա բերել լցրելա :LOL:

----------


## Amourchik

> Էս Ռեալը ուզումա գալուբայա լագունա դառնա, ինչքան հոլանդացի կա բերել լցրելա


Կարողանումա, բերումա, լցնումա :Cool: Համ էլ մի ժամանակ ձեր թիմն էլ էր ամբողջովին հոլանդացիներով, ուրեմն ի՞նչ :Think:

----------


## Taurus

> Կարողանումա, բերումա, լցնումաՀամ էլ մի ժամանակ ձեր թիմն էլ էր ամբողջովին հոլանդացիներով, ուրեմն ի՞նչ


Հա ու ?
էտ ճիշտ մարտավարություն ա, բայց որ չարաշահում էս լավ չի լինում, եթե հավաքականը ունեցավ վատ մարզիչ, դա կազդի ակումբի խաղի վրա, և հակառակը

----------


## Լեո

> Ամբողջ ամառ հետևել եմ Ռեալի նորություններին ու այս վարկածը երբևէ և ոչ մի տեղ չեմ հանդիպելԿարող ես աղբյուրն ասա, որտեղից ինքդ ես իմացել, ես էլ տեսնեմ, քանի որ իմ բերած վարկածը ամենատարածվածն ու ճիշտնա


Կոնկրետ աղբյուրը չեմ կարող ասել: Մի քանի անգամ հեռուսացույցով եմ լսել:

----------


## Սամվել

Արա Դե Ռոբինյանո Աջից Հարձակվող էր... կամ էլ Հարձակվողական ոճի կիսապաշտպան.. ու ուզում էին իրա Ոճի մի հատ էլ ֆուտբոլիստ առնեն... Ու ի՜նչ ֆուտբոլիստ.. մի հատ ֆուտբոլիստ որ հիմա ծաղկման մեջա ու շա՜տ դժվար էր լինելու Ռոբինյոյի համար իրա հետ պայքարելը հիմնական կազմի տեղի համար... 

Ջահել տղայա ուզումա անընդհատ խաղա ի՞նչ կա Չհասկանալու...
Տենալով որ Ռոնադուին բերում են իրա գլխի ճարը տեսավ.. ու իմ կարծիքով լավ էլ արեց... Ռեալը իրան ապագա չէր  :LOL:  :Hands Up:  ... /էսքանը իհարկե կես կատակ կես լուրջ/ 

Համենայն դեպս եթե Ռեալի երկրպագույի տեսանկյունից չես նայում իրա պահվածքը ահագին էլ տրամաբանական էր  :Ok: 

Ու Հերիքա Ցեխ շփեք իրա վրա... 

Նախ իրան շատ սխալա Ռաուլի Կասի կամ էլ Գուտիի հետ համեմատելը... իրանք 100 տարիա Ռեալում են խաղում... Իսկ Ռոբինյոն հենց եկելա Եվրոպա որ խաղա ու փող աշխատի.. 
Ոչ թե լռվի մի տեղ զամեն նստի որ լավ տարիները անցնեն դե հետո գնա ու մտածի  :Think:

----------


## REAL_ist

ինչ զամենի մասինա խոսքը, Ռոբինյոն թմի առաջատարներից էր անցած տարի, բացի դրանից Ռոբինյոյն ձախ եզրայինա Ռոնալդուն աջ, փողեր շատ ուզում պռոստը ետքան բան, թե չե Ռոնալդույի հետ փոխելուց մինչև խորքը վիրավորվելը ետ իրա վարկածնա

----------


## Ռեդ

*Հունտելաար*ը հունվարից ա խաղալու՞

----------


## Ambrosine

> *Հունտելաար*ը հունվարից ա խաղալու՞


այո, որովհետև վնասվածք ունի :LOL:

----------


## Ռեդ

> այո, որովհետև վնասվածք ունի


Հերիք եղավ դրանք էլ վնասվածք վնասվածքի ետևից  :Angry2:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Հերիք եղավ դրանք էլ վնասվածք վնասվածքի ետևից


բայց սրանը ավելի զավեշտ ա. առել են արդեն վնասվածքով :LOL:

----------


## GevSky

Անցած տարի էլ մեր մոտ եր նույն վիճակը... Բայց ամեն դեպքում ինչ վերաբերվումա տրանսֆերներին Ռեալը ոչ մի անգամ ել աչքի չի ընկել իր ֆուտբոլիստներին նվիրված լինելով, ու միշտ ել իրա լավ ֆուտբոլիստներին ձեռքից բցա թողել.. հիշենք Զիդորֆին, Կասսանոյին, Մորիենտեսին, Ֆաբրեգասին, որոնց հեռացումից հետո թիմը թուլացել ա...
Ռոնալդինյոի պահը չասեք որով հետեվ նրա հեռանալւց հետո Բարսան չի թուլացել, այսինքն Բարսան գիտեր Ռոնալդինյոյի հեռացման գինը.

----------


## Yellow Raven

> այո, որովհետև վնասվածք ունի


Վնասվածք էլ չունենար պետքա հունվարից խաղար,հունվարինա բացվում տրանսֆերային պատուհանը :Wink:

----------


## Լեո

> .. հիշենք Զիդորֆին, Կասսանոյին, Մորիենտեսին, Ֆաբրեգասին...


Կարելի ա հիշատակել նաև Էտոոյին :Smile:

----------


## GevSky

Դե Էտոն էնվախտ սենց ուժեղ չէր, ինքը Մայորկայում ուժեղացավ որտև հիմննական կազմում էր խաղում... Իսկ Ռեալը պատրաստի լավ խաղացողներին ֆորմից գցումա հետո ծախումա, նրանք էլ գնում են ուրիշ տեղ սկսում են թույն խաղալ....

----------


## REAL_ist

> հիշենք Զիդորֆին, Կասսանոյին, Մորիենտեսին, Ֆաբրեգասին


ինչ Ֆաբրեգաս? :Huh:  Ռեալում? :Blink:

----------


## Amourchik

> Արա Դե Ռոբինյանո Աջից Հարձակվող էր... կամ էլ Հարձակվողական ոճի կիսապաշտպան.. ու ուզում էին իրա Ոճի մի հատ էլ ֆուտբոլիստ առնեն... Ու ի՜նչ ֆուտբոլիստ.. մի հատ ֆուտբոլիստ որ հիմա ծաղկման մեջա ու շա՜տ դժվար էր լինելու Ռոբինյոյի համար իրա հետ պայքարելը հիմնական կազմի տեղի համար... 
> 
> Ջահել տղայա ուզումա անընդհատ խաղա ի՞նչ կա Չհասկանալու...
> Տենալով որ Ռոնադուին բերում են իրա գլխի ճարը տեսավ.. ու իմ կարծիքով լավ էլ արեց... Ռեալը իրան ապագա չէր  ... /էսքանը իհարկե կես կատակ կես լուրջ/ 
> 
> Համենայն դեպս եթե Ռեալի երկրպագույի տեսանկյունից չես նայում իրա պահվածքը ահագին էլ տրամաբանական էր 
> 
> Ու Հերիքա Ցեխ շփեք իրա վրա... 
> 
> ...


Չեմ հասկանում ինչու սկսեցիր միանգամից Ռոբինիոյին պաշտպնել :Think: Ես մի անգամ չի , որ ասել եմ, որ զզվում եմ այստեղից այնտեղ տեղափոխվող ֆուտբոլիստներից, իսկ Ռոբինիոն հենց այդպիսիններից է, համ էլ հարցը մենակ Ռեալին չի վերաբերվում, ես խիստ կասկածում եմ , որ կգտնվի մի այնպիսի թիմ, որին Ռոբինիոն գոնե կիսովչափ նվիրված կխաղա, իմիջիայլոց ասեմ, որ սա բրազիլացիների/ոչ բոլոր, բայց մեծամասնությունը/ ոճնա :Think: 

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց



> ինչ Ֆաբրեգաս? Ռեալում?


իրոք :Think:

----------


## Vaho

> Դե Էտոն էնվախտ սենց ուժեղ չէր, ինքը Մայորկայում ուժեղացավ որտև հիմննական կազմում էր խաղում... Իսկ Ռեալը պատրաստի լավ խաղացողներին ֆորմից գցումա հետո ծախումա, նրանք էլ գնում են ուրիշ տեղ սկսում են թույն խաղալ....


էտ ստորագրությանդ վերջինի հաշիվը Էտոոնա քեզի ասե  :Lol2:

----------


## Amourchik

> էտ ստորագրությանդ վերջինի հաշիվը Էտոոնա քեզի ասե


էտոոն շատ բանա ասել :LOL: այնքան համարձակություն չունեցավ անցյալ տարի գար Ռեալ հիմա էլ առյուծի կաթա խմել :Angry2:

----------


## Vaho

> էտոոն շատ բանա ասելայնքան համարձակություն չունեցավ անցյալ տարի գար Ռեալ հիմա էլ առյուծի կաթա խմել


Տո ինչ ուզումա թող խմի, մեկա ելի ինքը վախենալովա դւոս գալու Ռեալի հետ խաղադաշտ, խեղճի սիրտը չկայնի :Wink:

----------


## Ambrosine

Տո ձեր շատ պետքն ա՝ ով դուրս կգա Ռեալի դեմ :Wink:  ով ուզում ա՝ դուրս գա

----------


## Amourchik

> Տո ձեր շատ պետքն ա՝ ով դուրս կգա Ռեալի դեմ ով ուզում ա՝ դուրս գա


Ռեալի դեմ բոլորն էլ վախենալոբվ են դուրս գալիս, դա այլ հարց է:Բայց որ մի քանիսը տղամարդկություն էլ չունեցան ընդհանրապես դուրս գալ, դա արդեն շատ բանի մասին է խոսում :Wink:

----------


## Vaho

> Ռեալի դեմ բոլորն էլ վախենալոբվ են դուրս գալիս, դա այլ հարց է:Բայց որ մի քանիսը տղամարդկություն էլ չունեցան ընդհանրապես դուրս գալ, դա արդեն շատ բանի մասին է խոսում


Հաստատ  :Ok:  

Իսկ կարող ես ասել էսօր ինչ կազմով է խաղալու Ռեալը՞

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ռեալի դեմ բոլորն էլ վախենալոբվ են դուրս գալիս, դա այլ հարց է:Բայց որ մի քանիսը տղամարդկություն էլ չունեցան ընդհանրապես դուրս գալ, դա արդեն շատ բանի մասին է խոսում


ես Էտո-ոյի կենսագրությունը լավ չգիտեմ, Ներսեսի սեղմագիրն եմ կարդացել ու ասեմ, որ ինքը ունի բոլոր հիմքերը՝ ատելու Ռեալին: Նույնը մոտավորապես կատարվեց նաև Մորիենտեսի հետ. ճիշտ ա Մորիենտեսը դեռ ասեց գնալիս, որ իր սիրտը հավերժ կմնա Սանտիագո Բեռնաբեուում, բայց լավ պատժեց Ռեալին՝ Մոնակոյի կազմում գոլեր խփելով Ռեալին ու դուրս թողելով ՉԼ-ից :Wink:  Ռեալի ղեկավարությունը մեկ-մեկ ուղեղով չի մտածում

----------


## Amourchik

> ես Էտո-ոյի կենսագրությունը լավ չգիտեմ, Ներսեսի սեղմագիրն եմ կարդացել ու ասեմ, որ ինքը ունի բոլոր հիմքերը՝ ատելու Ռեալին: Նույնը մոտավորապես կատարվեց նաև Մորիենտեսի հետ. ճիշտ ա Մորիենտեսը դեռ ասեց գնալիս, որ իր սիրտը հավերժ կմնա Սանտիագո Բեռնաբեուում, բայց լավ պատժեց Ռեալին՝ Մոնակոյի կազմում գոլեր խփելով Ռեալին ու դուրս թողելով ՉԼ-ից Ռեալի ղեկավարությունը մեկ-մեկ ուղեղով չի մտածում


բայց դա պատճառ չի հանդիսանում, որ մարդիկ իրենց մեջ տղամարդկություն չգտնեն ու չխաղան Ռեալի դեմ :Wink:

----------


## Ambrosine

> բայց դա պատճառ չի հանդիսանում, որ մարդիկ իրենց մեջ տղամարդկություն չգտնեն ու չխաղան Ռեալի դեմ


բայց դուք ինչ գիտեք՝ ինչու չի խաղացել. տենց հոդված եղել ա, թե ինքն ա ասել? :Think:

----------


## Amourchik

> բայց դուք ինչ գիտեք՝ ինչու չի խաղացել. տենց հոդված եղել ա, թե ինքն ա ասել?


ես անձամբ եմ կարդացել, որ անցյալ տարի Ռեալի խաղից առաջ դեղին քարտա ստացել լրացրելա այն ամբողջ պաշարը, որը հնարավորություն կտար չխաղալ այդ խաղին,նա այդ ամենը արելա, որ զերծ մնա այն«միջանցքից», որը կազմակերպել էին Բարսելոնի խաղացողները Ռեալի համար, բաա :Wink:

----------


## Ambrosine

> ես անձամբ եմ կարդացել, որ անցյալ տարի Ռեալի խաղից առաջ դեղին քարտա ստացել լրացրելա այն ամբողջ պաշարը, որը հնարավորություն կտար չխաղալ այդ խաղին,նա այդ ամենը արելա, որ զերծ մնա այն«միջանցքից», որը կազմակերպել էին Բարսելոնի խաղացողները Ռեալի համար, բաա


ինչ միջանցք?, էն էլ չակերտավոր? :LOL: 
ես տենց բաներ չհիշում եմ :Think:

----------


## Amourchik

> ինչ միջանցք?, էն էլ չակերտավոր?
> ես տենց բաներ չհիշում եմ


Դա այն էր, երբ Բարսելոնի խաղացողները երկու կողմից կանգնեցին խաղից առաջ/Ռեալ-Բարսելոն հենց հանդերձարաններից, որ դուրս են գալիս այդ մասում/ ու հարգեցին Չեմպիոններին, դա կոչվում է«միջանցք»/ես ի՞նչ մեղք ունեմ, որ հայերեն լավ չի թարգմանվում :LOL: /

----------


## Vaho

> ինչ միջանցք?, էն էլ չակերտավոր?
> ես տենց բաներ չհիշում եմ


Իմ ավատարը տես, այ էտ միջանցքի մասինա խոսքը :Wink:

----------


## Amourchik

> Իմ ավատարը տես, այ էտ միջանցքի մասինա խոսքը


հա էլի, էլ ի՞նչ եմ սար ու ձոր ընկել :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Դա այն էր, երբ Բարսելոնի խաղացողները երկու կողմից կանգնեցին խաղից առաջ/Ռեալ-Բարսելոն հենց հանդերձարաններից, որ դուրս են գալիս այդ մասում/ ու հարգեցին Չեմպիոններին, դա կոչվում է«միջանցք»/ես ի՞նչ մեղք ունեմ, որ հայերեն լավ չի թարգմանվում/


 :LOL:  միջանցք... ուժեղ թարգմանություն ա

դե դա հպարտությունից ա գալիս: Դուք կմեծարեիք ձեր թշնամուն? :Think:

----------


## Սամվել

> հա էլի, էլ ի՞նչ եմ սար ու ձոր ընկել


Ու Էտ տղամարդկության հետ կապ չունի... Մարդը հոգով սրտով ատումա Ռեալին  :Ok:  ու լավա անում  :Cool: 

Որ մի բան չգիտեք մի խոսացեք...


Էլի եմ ասում... Ռոբը Էկելա Եվրոպա փող աշխատի... ու թքած ոիմի վրա որտեղ շատ կտան ընդեղ էլ կխաղա...

----------


## Amourchik

> միջանցք... ուժեղ թարգմանություն ա
> 
> դե դա հպարտությունից ա գալիս: Դուք կմեծարեիք ձեր թշնամուն?


դա հպարտություն չի, դա վախկոտություն ա, թշնամուն մեծարելը դա թուլություն չի, այլ ուժեղ լինելու ևս մեկ հատկանիշա ու ամեն մարդ չի, որ դա կարող է անել, իսկ ովքեր, որ արել են/«միջանցք» են արել/իրանք իրանից պակաս հպարտ չէին ինձ թվումա :Wink: 
ախր ես ի՞նչ մեղավոր եմ, որ այդպես ա թարգմանվում հայերեն :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Vaho

Ժողովուրդ ով գիտի՞ էսօր Ռեալը ինչ կազմովա խաղալու

----------


## Vaho

Կամ ինչ կայք գիտեք՞ ես նայեմ

----------


## Ambrosine

> դա հպարտություն չի, դա վախկոտություն ա, թշնամուն մեծարելը դա թուլություն չի, այլ ուժեղ լինելու ևս մեկ հատկանիշա ու ամեն մարդ չի, որ դա կարող է անել, իսկ ովքեր, որ արել են/«միջանցք» են արել/իրանք իրանից պակաս հպարտ չէին ինձ թվումա
> ախր ես ի՞նչ մեղավոր եմ, որ այդպես ա թարգմանվում հայերեն


դե ես հոգեբանությունից շատ հեռու եմ, որ բնորոշեմ իր արարքի էությունը :Wink: 

բայց էլի եմ ասում... 1000 տարի մնա, ձեր ինչին ա պետք ով մեծարեց, ով չմեծարեց? վերջը ինքը կարող ա չընդունեց, որ Ռեալն ա չեմպիոն? ընդուներ-չընդուներ, իրան ով էր հարցնում? ոչ ոք :Ok:  Ու հետո, երբվանից ա Էտո'ոն հավասարեցվում Բարսելոնի հետ: Բարսելոնը մեծարեց? մեծարեց. ինչ կարևոր ա, որ մի հոգավոր չկար :Wink: 

նենց որ ժողովուրդ ջան, բարձր եղեք ամեն տեսակ անվանարկումներից :Wink:  մենակ մտածեք, թե մեր թիմը ոնց պիտի խաղա վնասվածքների առկայության պայմաններում :Sad: :

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Ու Էտ տղամարդկության հետ կապ չունի... Մարդը հոգով սրտով ատումա Ռեալին  ու լավա անում 
> 
> Որ մի բան չգիտեք մի խոսացեք...
> 
> 
> Էլի եմ ասում... Ռոբը Էկելա Եվրոպա փող աշխատի... ու թքած ոիմի վրա որտեղ շատ կտան ընդեղ էլ կխաղա...


Եթե այդքան ատում էր, թող մտներ մի հինգ հատ գոլ խփեր/եթե կարող էր/ ու վրեժխնդիր լիներ, այլ ոչ թե վախկոտավարի ու ստոր բաներ աներ:

----------


## Amourchik

> Ժողովուրդ ով գիտի՞ էսօր Ռեալը ինչ կազմովա խաղալու


ես գիտեմ :Wink: 
Դարպասապահներ՝ Կասիլյաս,Դուդեկ
Պաշտպաններ՝ Սալգադո, Ռամոս, Կաննավարո, Մարսելո, Մետսելդեր, Անտոն/կանտերայից ա Ռեալի/
Կիսապաշտպաններ՝
Գագո, Գուտի, Ռոբբեն, Դրենտե, Վան դեր Վաարտ,խավի Գարսիա
Հարձակվողներ՝
Ռաուլ, Իգուաին, Սավիոլա, Բուենո
 :Wink: 

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց



> Եթե այդքան ատում էր, թող մտներ մի հինգ հատ գոլ խփեր/եթե կարող էր/ ու վրեժխնդիր լիներ, այլ ոչ թե վախկոտավարի ու ստոր բաներ աներ:


Համաձայն եմ, մի ժամա դա եմ ուզում ասեմ :LOL: Ես ուզում եմ ասել, որ նա աջ ու ձախ ասում ա, որ Ռեալին չի սիրում, բայց իր թիմակաիցներն էլ չեն սիրում չ՞է, բայց իրենք համարձակություն ու տղամարդկություն ունեցան դուրս գալ խաղադաշտ ու մեծարել Ռեալին, այլ ոչ թե պախկվել տանը :Wink:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> ես գիտեմ
> Դարպասապահներ՝ Կասիլյաս,Դուդեկ
> Պաշտպաններ՝ Սալգադո, Ռամոս, Կաննավարո, Մարսելո, Մետսելդեր, Անտոն/կանտերայից ա Ռեալի/
> Կիսապաշտպաններ՝
> Գագո, Գուտի, Ռոբբեն, Դրենտե, Վան դեր Վաարտ,խավի Գարսիա
> Հարձակվողներ՝
> Ռաուլ, Իգուաին, Սավիոլա, Բուենո


Շատ կուզեի, որ գոնե Սնեյդերն էլ լիներ:  :Sad:

----------


## Amourchik

> Շատ կուզեի, որ գոնե Սնեյդերն էլ լիներ:


ամեն ինչ անում ա , որ մյուս  խաղին լինի:Ամենայն հավանականությամբ կլինի :Wink:

----------


## Vaho

> ես գիտեմ
> Դարպասապահներ՝ Կասիլյաս,Դուդեկ
> Պաշտպաններ՝ Սալգադո, Ռամոս, Կաննավարո, Մարսելո, Մետսելդեր, Անտոն/կանտերայից ա Ռեալի/
> Կիսապաշտպաններ՝
> Գագո, Գուտի, Ռոբբեն, Դրենտե, Վան դեր Վաարտ,խավի Գարսիա
> Հարձակվողներ՝
> Ռաուլ, Իգուաին, Սավիոլա, Բուենո
> 
> 
> ...


Շնորհակալություն

----------


## Սամվել

> Օօօօօօօօօօֆֆֆֆֆֆֆֆֆֆֆֆֆ, հազիվ մենք մերոնցով խոսում էինք էլի


Դե կներեք էլի..




> Եթե այդքան ատում էր, թող մտներ մի հինգ հատ գոլ խփեր/եթե կարող էր/ ու վրեժխնդիր լիներ, այլ ոչ թե վախկոտավարի ու ստոր բաներ աներ:


ՈՒ դա ի՞նչ կփոխեր..

ԻՆչ կա Չհասկանալու.. ԻՆքը չէր ուզում դրանց Մեծարեր... ինքը ատումա Ռեալը էտ ստադիրոնը...

Իս էս տարի գոլերի պակասը կլռացնի չկասկածեք  :Wink:

----------


## Amourchik

> Դե կներեք էլի..
> 
> 
> 
> ՈՒ դա ի՞նչ կփոխեր..
> 
> ԻՆչ կա Չհասկանալու.. ԻՆքը չէր ուզում դրանց Մեծարեր... ինքը ատումա Ռեալը էտ ստադիրոնը...
> 
> Իս էս տարի գոլերի պակասը կլռացնի չկասկածեք


չենք ներում :Tongue: 
Հիմա հարմար ա չ՞է, թիմակիցների հետևում պախկվելով ու իրանց երկրպագուների առաջ մի գուցե, սակայն իր վախկոտությունը ատելով չի արդարացվում :Ok: Ռեալն էլա ատում Բարսելոնին, ուրեմն չմտնի ՞դաշտ, ասի ատում ե՞նք Բարսելոնին :Think:

----------


## Ambrosine

> չենք ներում
> Հիմա հարմար ա չ՞է, թիմակիցների հետևում պախկվելով ու իրանց երկրպագուների առաջ մի գուցե, սակայն իր վախկոտությունը ատելով չի արդարացվումՌեալն էլա ատում Բարսելոնին, ուրեմն չմտնի ՞դաշտ, ասի ատում ե՞նք Բարսելոնին


Xxxx ջան, մի ուղղում անեմ էլի :Wink: 
Ռեալը Բարսելոնին չի ատում. ով ա Բարսելոնը, որ Ռեալը ատի? :Wink:  Այ Բարսելոնը ատում ա Ռեալին. ինչ-որ թերարժեքության բարդույթ կա էդ թիմի մոտ

----------


## Սամվել

> չենք ներում
> Հիմա հարմար ա չ՞է, թիմակիցների հետևում պախկվելով ու իրանց երկրպագուների առաջ մի գուցե, սակայն իր վախկոտությունը ատելով չի արդարացվումՌեալն էլա ատում Բարսելոնին, ուրեմն չմտնի ՞դաշտ, ասի ատում ե՞նք Բարսելոնին


Ա դե մի հատ արագ արագ գրելու տեղը կարդա հասկացի էլի... 

Էտո՛ոն իրա Ատելությունը Ռեալի նկատմամբ բազմիցս Ցույցա տվել հենց Նույն Մալյոռկայի կազմում... դրա համար էլ համարվումա Ռեալի /Սուրիկի ասած/ Դահիճներից մեկը... 

Իսկ էտ մի խաղը ինքը որ բացա թողել լավա արել.. բացա թողել ոչ թե Ռեալից վախենալու պատճառով այլ էն պատճառով որ ինքը չի կարա մեծարի մի թիմի որին ատումա...

Էտ նույւն բաննա ոնց որ հիմա Աստղը գնար Սերժի երդման արարողությանը ու ծափ տար... 

Ու էս տարի հաստատ որ տենց միջանցքային պահեր չլինեն ինքը կխաղա Բերնաբեոում.. 
Ու ամեն ինչ անի որ Ռեալիստներին տխրեցնի չկասկածեք  :Wink: 

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց



> Xxxx ջան, մի ուղղում անեմ էլի
> Ռեալը Բարսելոնին չի ատում. ով ա Բարսելոնը, որ Ռեալը ատի? Այ Բարսելոնը ատում ա Ռեալին. ինչ-որ թերարժեքության բարդույթ կա էդ թիմի մոտ


Որ ֆրանկոն Չլիներ հիմա Բարսան ահագին էլ ավելի տիտղոսակիր կլիներ ձեր էտ Ռեալիկից...

1000 թվին իրար հետևից 5 անգամ ՉԼ են կրել առաջնությունը չեմ ասում... ու լավ են զգում..

----------


## Amourchik

> Ա դե մի հատ արագ արագ գրելու տեղը կարդա հասկացի էլի... 
> 
> Էտո՛ոն իրա Ատելությունը Ռեալի նկատմամբ բազմիցս Ցույցա տվել հենց Նույն Մալյոռկայի կազմում... դրա համար էլ համարվումա Ռեալի /Սուրիկի ասած/ Դահիճներից մեկը... 
> 
> Իսկ էտ մի խաղը ինքը որ բացա թողել լավա արել.. բացա թողել ոչ թե Ռեալից վախենալու պատճառով այլ էն պատճառով որ ինքը չի կարա մեծարի մի թիմի որին ատումա...
> 
> Էտ նույւն բաննա ոնց որ հիմա Աստղը գնար Սերժի երդման արարողությանը ու ծափ տար... 
> 
> Ու էս տարի հաստատ որ տենց միջանցքային պահեր չլինեն ինքը կխաղա Բերնաբեոում.. 
> Ու ամեն ինչ անի որ Ռեալիստներին տխրեցնի չկասկածեք


Համ էլ ասում եմ էլի ԴՐԱՆՑ Ռեալն էլա ատում, ու էտ ստադիոնն էլա ատում ու ես շատ լավ հասկացա քո ասածը :Ok:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Էտ նույւն բաննա ոնց որ հիմա Աստղը գնար Սերժի երդման արարողությանը ու ծափ տար...


 :Lol2:  արդեն ինձ օրինակ են բերում

----------


## Սամվել

> արդեն ինձ օրինակ են բերում


Հա դե Մեր դասախոսներից մեկի ասած դասական ես դառել  :LOL:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Ա դե մի հատ արագ արագ գրելու տեղը կարդա հասկացի էլի... 
> 
> Էտո՛ոն իրա Ատելությունը Ռեալի նկատմամբ բազմիցս Ցույցա տվել հենց Նույն Մալյոռկայի կազմում... դրա համար էլ համարվումա Ռեալի /Սուրիկի ասած/ Դահիճներից մեկը... 
> 
> Իսկ էտ մի խաղը ինքը որ բացա թողել լավա արել.. բացա թողել ոչ թե Ռեալից վախենալու պատճառով այլ էն պատճառով որ ինքը չի կարա մեծարի մի թիմի որին ատումա...
> 
> Էտ նույւն բաննա ոնց որ հիմա Աստղը գնար Սերժի երդման արարողությանը ու ծափ տար... 
> 
> Ու էս տարի հաստատ որ տենց միջանցքային պահեր չլինեն ինքը կխաղա Բերնաբեոում.. 
> ...



Իսկ Բարսայի մնացած ֆուտբոլիստները չե՞ն ատում: Հենա թող ոչ մեկը խաղադաշ դուրս չգա: :LOL:

----------


## Սամվել

> Իսկ Բարսայի մնացած ֆուտբոլիստները չե՞ն ատում: Հենա թող ոչ մեկը խաղադաշ դուրս չգա:


ԻՆչի պետքա ատե՞ն  :Shok:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> ԻՆչի պետքա ատե՞ն


Իսկ պատճառ չունե՞ն ատելու: :Think:

----------


## Սամվել

> Իսկ պատճառ չունե՞ն ատելու:


Եսի՞մ.. ՈՒնե՞ն  :Xeloq:  Չէ Չունեն...

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Եսի՞մ.. ՈՒնե՞ն  Չէ Չունեն...


Իսկ էտ դեպքում ինչո՞վ ա պայմանավորված էն հանգամանքը, որ այդ 2 թիմերի հանդիպումները միշտ առանձնահատուկ լարվածությամբ ա անցնում, նույնիսկ եթե թիմերի միջեւ մրցաշարային աղյուսակում զգալի տարբերություն է լինում:

----------


## Սամվել

> Իսկ էտ դեպքում ինչո՞վ ա պայմանավորված էն հանգամանքը, որ այդ 2 թիմերի հանդիպումները միշտ առանձնահատուկ լարվածությամբ ա անցնում, նույնիսկ եթե թիմերի միջեւ մրցաշարային աղյուսակում զգալի տարբերություն է լինում:


Ապեր Թիմը մի նույնացրա Ֆուտբոլիստների հետ  :Wink:

----------


## Vaho

> Իսկ էտ դեպքում ինչո՞վ ա պայմանավորված էն հանգամանքը, որ այդ 2 թիմերի հանդիպումները միշտ առանձնահատուկ լարվածությամբ ա անցնում, նույնիսկ եթե թիմերի միջեւ մրցաշարային աղյուսակում զգալի տարբերություն է լինում:


Երեվի պայմանավորված է նրանով որ  Իսպանիաի առաջնությունում այտ երկու թմերն են համարվում ամենաուժեղները, բայց դե Ռեալը ամնեուժեղը :Wink:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Երեվի պայմանավորված է նրանով որ  Իսպանիաի առաջնությունում այտ երկու թմերն են համարվում ամենաուժեղները, բայց դե Ռեալը ամնեուժեղը


ժողովուրդ, վերադարձ կատարենք դեպի քաղաքական դաշտ...
պատճառները քաղաքական են, իսկ լրագրողներն էլ նենց են լարում իրավիճակը, որ...
սարքում են կյանքի-մահվան խնդիր

----------


## Vaho

> ժողովուրդ, վերադարձ կատարենք դեպի քաղաքական դաշտ...
> պատճառները քաղաքական են, իսկ լրագրողներն էլ նենց են լարում իրավիճակը, որ...
> սարքում են կյանքի-մահվան խնդիր


Էտելա տարբերակ,  :Ok:  ախ էտ լրագրողները :Angry2:

----------


## Vaho

Էլի Արմենիա tv ն սկսեց,  :Angry2:  :Angry2: վերջը էս յեքա հեռուստատեսությունը չի կարողանում ընեց դասավորի իրա եթերի ժամերը վոր ամեն մի հաղորդում իրա ժամանակին սկսվի անունովել լավ tv ա: մնաց հինգ րոպե խաղը սկսվի իսկ էս կինոին ոնց նայում եմ մի 15-20 րոպե կա վոր վերջանա :Angry2:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Էլի Արմենիա tv ն սկսեց, վերջը էս յեքա հեռուստատեսությունը չի կարողանում ընեց դասավորի իրա եթերի ժամերը վոր ամեն մի հաղորդում իրա ժամանակին սկսվի անունովել լավ tv ա: մնաց հինգ րոպե խաղը սկսվի իսկ էս կինոին ոնց նայում եմ մի 15-20 րոպե կա վոր վերջանա


ես էլ եմ էդ նայում.... :Think:

----------


## Vaho

> ես էլ եմ էդ նայում....


Էն վախտ լավ էր ելի որ Իսպանիաի առաջնությունը Հ1 եր ցւոյց տալի, համ իրա ժամանակին էր սկսվում համել նոռմալ մեկնաբանում եին

----------


## Սամվել

> Էն վախտ լավ էր ելի որ Իսպանիաի առաջնությունը Հ1 եր ցւոյց տալի, համ իրա ժամանակին էր սկսվում համել նոռմալ մեկնաբանում եին


100%

Արմենիան իրա ագահությունով համը լրիվ հանումա...

Կարոտում եմ Արմեն Մելիքբեկյանի մեկնաբանություններին  :Sad:

----------


## Vaho

Ահա ոնց որ պրծավ հեսա կսկսի եթանք նայենք, դե մեզ հաջողություն :Smile: 

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց



> 100%
> 
> Արմենիան իրա ագահությունով համը լրիվ հանումա...
> 
> Կարոտում եմ Արմեն Մելիքբեկյանի մեկնաբանություններին


Հա իրոք շատ լավ ա մեկնաբանում Արմենը  :Wink: 

Ավելացվել է 4 րոպե անց



> 100%
> 
> Արմենիան իրա ագահությունով համը լրիվ հանումա...
> 
> Կարոտում եմ Արմեն Մելիքբեկյանի մեկնաբանություններին


Հա իրոք շատ լավ ա մեկնաբանում Արմենը  :Wink:

----------


## Ambrosine

Ռաուլ ջաաաաաաաաաան :Hands Up:

----------


## Ռեդ

> Ռաուլ ջաաաաաաաաաան


Այո այո  :Hands Up:

----------


## Սամվել

Արմենիան միացրի տեսա Ռեալին Տաշում են  :Shok:   :LOL:   :Hands Up:

----------


## Vaho

Տո ես էս մրցավարի.... :Angry2:  :Angry2:  :Angry2:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Գուտիին հենց նոր խղճաց մրցավարը: Հետևից պատկատի համար դեղին տվեց:  :Wink:

----------


## Vaho

> Գուտիին հենց նոր խղճաց մրցավարը: Հետևից պատկատի համար դեղին տվեց:


Տո էտի մրցավար չի էտի եսիմ ինչա, բա երկուհատ մաքուր պենալ հլնի ու չտենաս, քո քոռ......................................................................................................................................  ........................... :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## REAL_ist

աբրի սուդյան………չնայած նոր նայեցի փաստորեն Ռոբբենը մի հատ ուներ դեղին, ես ասի միանգամից երկու հատ տվեց, ամեն դեպքում 2 տայմը մոռթ էր, տենանք եկող խաղը ինչա լինում, ափսոս առանց Ռոբբեն

----------


## Morpheus_NS

Ամեն խոտակերի մրցավար են նշանակում :Angry2: 
Անկեղծ եմ ասում, զոռով եմ ինձ զսպում, որ մի երկու հատ «քաղցր» խոսք չգրեմ դրա հասցեին: Ռոբբենին Սեվիլյան չէր կարողանում կանգնեցնել, մրցավարը որոշեց դա անել: Էս ոնց ջղայնացա:  :Angry2:  Որ ակումբի ղեկավարությունը ուզի, կարա բողոքարկի էտ շլանգի որոշումը ու Ռոբբենի քարտը հանել տա:

----------


## Vaho

ՈՒ պտի Սեվիլյան ասի կրել ենք հա՞ :Cool: 

եթե կան մարդիկ որ էսի համարում են հաղթել, ուրեմն  էտ ոնցոր ասեք թե Ալիյեվը հնարաորա որ Հայաստանի քաղաքացիություն ընդունի

----------


## Ռեդ

Մրցավարը որ չհաներ Ռոբենին Ռեալը հաստատ կկրեր  :Ok: 
Բայց դե  :Sad:

----------


## Vaho

> Ամեն խոտակերի մրցավար են նշանակում
> Անկեղծ եմ ասում, զոռով եմ ինձ զսպում, որ մի երկու հատ «քաղցր» խոսք չգրեմ դրա հասցեին: Ռոբբենին Սեվիլյան չէր կարողանում կանգնեցնել, մրցավարը որոշեց դա անել: Էս ոնց ջղայնացա:  Որ ակումբի ղեկավարությունը ուզի, կարա բողոքարկի էտ շլանգի որոշումը ու Ռոբբենի քարտը հանել տա:


Հա որ ուզեն ետ քարտը կհանեն, ու ետ քյալինել կորակազրկեն :Angry2:  :Angry2:  :Angry2:  :Angry2:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Արմենիան միացրի տեսա Ռեալին Տաշում են


Սամվել, սպիտակ շորերով էին իրանք

ես էլ սա պարտություն չեմ համարում: Մեր թիմը լավ խաղաց:
Ռոբբենը :Sad:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> ՈՒ պտի Սեվիլյան ասի կրել ենք հա՞
> 
> եթե կան մարդիկ որ էսի համարում են հաղթել, ուրեմն  էտ ոնցոր ասեք թե Ալիյեվը հնարաորա որ Հայաստանի քաղաքացիություն ընդունի


Ով ինչ ուզում ա թող համարի, մենակ էտ անասունին :Bad:  խաղ վարելու իրավունքից զրկեն: Չեմ կարում հանգստանալ: Սուդյա քո.................. .................., քո ........... ..............:  :Angry2:

----------


## Vaho

> Արմենիան միացրի տեսա Ռեալին Տաշում են


 Որ նայեցիր մինչեվ վերջ, հետո ինչ տեսար՞

----------


## Ambrosine

> Էսօր մեկը ձեռս ընկավ, տխուր ա լինելու....
> Ավելի լավ ա բերեք ուշադրություն չդարձնենք, բոլորն էլ տեսան, թե ինչ կատարվեց դաշտում:


հանգիստ եղբայրք :Smile:  մեր թիմը լավ խաղաց



> Չէ գնամ քնեմ


դե շուտ-շուտ գնա :Tongue:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Մրցավարը էտքան էլ վատը չէր լավ: Ռոբենը եզավարի վրա տվեց, դրա համար ստացավ, իմանալօով էլ որ մի հատ ունի թռնումա մրցավարի դեմքին: Մի բան էլ, եթե ուշադիր լինեք կտեսնեք որ մրցավարը դեղինը տալիսա բայց կարմիր միանգամից չի ցույց տալիս, այսինքն չի հիշում որ մի հատ տվելա արդեն, ցույց ա տալիս ռեալի կողմը, հետո գրելուց տեսնումա որ մի հատ էլ ունի նոր կարմիրնա հանում: հնարարավորա որ հիշեր էլ ցույց չտար ոնց որ Գուտիին արեց  :Wink:  Հուսով եմ Ռեալը կկարենա 2րդ տայմի սկզբի նման մյուս տուրում խաղա, ու ցենտր ֆուտբոլի ականատես կլինենք  :Hands Up:

----------


## Սամվել

> Մենք էլ գրենք, թե Ռեալը Բարսին քանի անգամ ա *տաշել*:
> Ավելի լավ ա մի շարունակի, էսօր տրամ չկա...


Դե էտ մենք էլ կարանք ասենք  :Wink:  Վսյո չեմ շարունակում...

Ցավակցում եմ...  :Sad:

----------


## Vaho

Թմի  50%ը չի խաղալու մյուս շաբաթ, բայց ոնցա Բարսի բախտը բերում, հմի քեֆերի մեջ են

----------


## Ambrosine

> Մրցավարը էտքան էլ վատը չէր լավ: Ռոբենը եզավարի վրա տվեց, դրա համար ստացավ, իմանալօով էլ որ մի հատ ունի թռնումա մրցավարի դեմքին: Մի բան էլ, եթե ուշադիր լինեք կտեսնեք որ մրցավարը դեղինը տալիսա բայց կարմիր միանգամից չի ցույց տալիս, այսինքն չի հիշում որ մի հատ տվելա արդեն, ցույց ա տալիս ռեալի կողմը, հետո գրելուց տեսնումա որ մի հատ էլ ունի նոր կարմիրնա հանում: հնարարավորա որ հիշեր էլ ցույց չտար ոնց որ Գուտիին արեց  *Հուսով եմ Ռեալը կկարենա 2րդ տայմի սկզբի նման մյուս տուրում խաղա, ու ցենտր ֆուտբոլի ականատես կլինենք*


սկզբի մասին չեմ գրում, կռիվ կանեմ :LOL: 
իսկ վերջին մտքի հետ համաձայն եմ. նյարդային խաղեր չեմ սիրում. որ կպնում են իրենց դարպասին ու առաջ չեն գալիս

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Մրցավարը էտքան էլ վատը չէր լավ: Ռոբենը եզավարի վրա տվեց, դրա համար ստացավ, իմանալօով էլ որ մի հատ ունի թռնումա մրցավարի դեմքին: Մի բան էլ, եթե ուշադիր լինեք կտեսնեք որ մրցավարը դեղինը տալիսա բայց կարմիր միանգամից չի ցույց տալիս, այսինքն չի հիշում որ մի հատ տվելա արդեն, ցույց ա տալիս ռեալի կողմը, հետո գրելուց տեսնումա որ մի հատ էլ ունի նոր կարմիրնա հանում: հնարարավորա որ հիշեր էլ ցույց չտար ոնց որ Գուտիին արեց  Հուսով եմ Ռեալը կկարենա 2րդ տայմի սկզբի նման մյուս տուրում խաղա, ու ցենտր ֆուտբոլի ականատես կլինենք


Քարտը հանեց, նոր Ռոբբենը «թռավ մրցավարի դեմքին»: Համ էլ էտ մրցավար չէր, չագուչի կոթ էր :Bad:

----------


## Ռեդ

> Դու էլ հիմա պիտի կռիվ սկսես?


Չե Աստղ ջան կռիվ անելու հարց չկա  :Wink: 
Բայց կարելի ա էնպես անել, որ Ռեալի պարտության դեպքում Բարսայի բալելշիկները չսկսեն ծաղրել Ռեալին, և հակառակը բնականաբար  :Wink:

----------


## Vaho

> Մրցավարը էտքան էլ վատը չէր լավ: Ռոբենը եզավարի վրա տվեց, դրա համար ստացավ, իմանալօով էլ որ մի հատ ունի թռնումա մրցավարի դեմքին: Մի բան էլ, եթե ուշադիր լինեք կտեսնեք որ մրցավարը դեղինը տալիսա բայց կարմիր միանգամից չի ցույց տալիս, այսինքն չի հիշում որ մի հատ տվելա արդեն, ցույց ա տալիս ռեալի կողմը, հետո գրելուց տեսնումա որ մի հատ էլ ունի նոր կարմիրնա հանում: հնարարավորա որ հիշեր էլ ցույց չտար ոնց որ Գուտիին արեց  Հուսով եմ Ռեալը կկարենա 2րդ տայմի սկզբի նման մյուս տուրում խաղա, ու ցենտր ֆուտբոլի ականատես կլինենք


Չե ինքը գրելուց ել չեր տեսել որ երկրորդ դեղինա, Պալոպը երգեց :Angry2:

----------


## Vaho

Ամեն դեպքու տղերքը լավ ել խաղացին, հալալա, մենակ շատ ափսոս Ռոբենը: 


Սուդիային՝ են ամնավերջին բաները,  ել չեմ կարում զսպեմ ընձի,  :Angry2:  :Angry2:  :Angry2:

----------


## Ambrosine

Լավ, հանգիստ, էսօր ինչի եմ բարի, չգիտեմ :Think: 

Կարևորը Ռեալի ղեկավարությունը բողոքի..
էդքան վնասվածքների մեջ Ռոբբենն էլ որակազրկվեց, էհհհհ :Sad:

----------


## Մարկիզ

Վերջը, ո՞նց պրցավ» երեք-երեք՞…

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Լավ, հանգիստ, էսօր ինչի եմ բարի, չգիտեմ
> 
> Կարևորը Ռեալի ղեկավարությունը բողոքի..
> էդքան վնասվածքների մեջ Ռոբբենն էլ որակազրկվեց, էհհհհ


Աստղ ջան, անկեղծ չեմ  կարողանում հանգստանալ: Որ Ռոբբենի խաղը հիշում եմ ու պատկերացնում, թե ինչ կլիներ, եթե դուրս չգար: Համոզված եմ, հաղթելու էինք: Էն պահին, որ Գագոն գոլը խփեց սաղ շենքը ձենիցս ոտքի ելավ, հետո էլ Ռոբբենի հարվածը.... Էհ...

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Վերջը, ո՞նց պրցավ» երեք-երեք՞…


3-4 պրծավ,

----------


## Ambrosine

> Վերջը, ո՞նց պրցավ» երեք-երեք՞…


3-4



> Աստղ ջան, անկեղծ չեմ  կարողանում հանգստանալ: Որ Ռոբբենի խաղը հիշում եմ ու պատկերացնում, թե ինչ կլիներ, եթե դուրս չգար: Համոզված եմ, հաղթելու էինք: Էն պահին, որ Գագոն գոլը խփեց սաղ շենքը ձենիցս ոտքի ելավ, հետո էլ Ռոբբենի հարվածը.... Էհ...


վիճակդ լրիվ հասկանում եմ, մեր տունն էլ նույն վիճակն էր :Sad:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> 3-4
> 
> 
> վիճակդ լրիվ հասկանում եմ, մեր տունն էլ նույն վիճակն էր


Մի բանում գրեթե համոզված եմ՝ ՉԼ գավաթը էս տարի մերն ա:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> 3-4 պրծավ,


Հա, դե, ահավոր թույլ ա «Ռեալը», տենց էլ պետք ա լիներ: :Jpit: 

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց



> Մի բանում գրեթե համոզված եմ՝ ՉԼ գավաթը էս տարի մերն ա:


 :LOL: 
Մորֆ ջան, տրամաբանական ձևով կբացատրես՞, թե՞ երազների, երազանքների ոլորտից ա գրեթե համոզվածությունդ: Ո՞նց… Ինչո՞վ… Ումո՞վ… :Shok:  :LOL:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Հա, դե, ահավոր թույլ ա «Ռեալը», տենց էլ պետք ա լիներ:


Խելոք մնա, թե չէ էլ մորֆի չեմ տա :LOL: 
Պետք ա խաղը նայեիր, տեսնեիր էտ «թույլ» թիմը ինչ էր անում:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Մի բանում գրեթե համոզված եմ՝ ՉԼ գավաթը էս տարի մերն ա:


Անհնար ա, ձև չկա:

----------


## Ambrosine

Մարկիզ տղա, Ռեալն ա թույլ? :Angry2: 
հասկանում եմ վիճակդ, շատ հոգնած ես, սխալ բաներ ես ասում :Angry2:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Մարկիզ տղա, Ռեալն ա թույլ?
> հասկանում եմ վիճակդ, շատ հոգնած ես, սխալ բաներ ես ասում


Ես հոգնած չեմ, Աստղ ջան: Ու՞մ հետ մեկ-ութ եզրափակիչ դուրս եկած թիմերի հետ կարա հավասար խաղա: Իմ կարծիքով ոչ մեկի: :Think:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Հա, ես էլ եմ այդպես կարծում:


Լավ ա, որ այդպես ես կարդում, բայց էն նախորդ գրառումդ/ էն որ ջնջեցիր/ ուրիշ բանի մասին էր վկայում: 
Էն որ հարցրել էիր ումով, պատասխանեմ՝ ամբողջ թմով՝ առանց բացառության:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Լավ ա, որ այդպես ես կարդում, բայց էն նախորդ գրառումդ/ էն որ ջնջեցիր/ ուրիշ բանի մասին էր վկայում: 
> Էն որ հարցրել էիր ումով, պատասխանեմ՝ ամբողջ թմով՝ առանց բացառության:


 :LOL: 
Ինձ թված՝ նախորդը խմբագրեցին: Դրա համար էլ ասի հետդ համաձայնվեմ, հետո տեսա գրառումս կա՝ նորից չհամաձայնվեցի: :Wink:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Հա, դե, ահավոր թույլ ա «Ռեալը», տենց էլ պետք ա լիներ:
> 
> Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց
> 
> 
> Մորֆ ջան, տրամաբանական ձևով կբացատրես՞, թե՞ երազների, երազանքների ոլորտից ա գրեթե համոզվածությունդ: Ո՞նց… Ինչո՞վ… Ումո՞վ…


Էս գրառումդ մի պահ ջնջվել էր, ես էլ կարծեցի, թե դու ես ջնջել:
Վերեւում պատասխանել եմ:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ես հոգնած չեմ, Աստղ ջան: Ու՞մ հետ մեկ-ութ եզրափակիչ դուրս եկած թիմերի հետ կարա հավասար խաղա: Իմ կարծիքով ոչ մեկի:


հլա դու տես իրա հետ կարան հավասար խաղան? :Angry2:  արդեն իրանց մակարդակի վրա եք կասկածում? :Think:  :Angry2:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Ես հոգնած չեմ, Աստղ ջան: Ու՞մ հետ մեկ-ութ եզրափակիչ դուրս եկած թիմերի հետ կարա հավասար խաղա: Իմ կարծիքով ոչ մեկի:


Առանց բացառության բոլորի:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

էտ ես էի ջնջել, էն էլ տեսա կռիվ չեղավ վերականգնեցի  :Blush:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> էտ ես էի ջնջել, էն էլ տեսա կռիվ չեղավ վերականգնեցի


Մենք խաղաղասեր ժողովուրդ ենք Ներսես ջան:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Առանց բացառության բոլորի:


Անգլիան ներկայացնող բոլոր չորս թիմերից ամեն ինչով թույլ ա
Իսպանիան ներկայացնող թիմ կարծեմ չի կարա հանդիպի
Իտալացիներից թույլ են…
Էլ ո՞վ մնաց… :Think:  Չեմ հիշում…
Կարող ենք անհատապես և թիմային արագաուժային, տեխնիկատակտիկական և այլ կողմերով էլ համեմատել… :Wink: 

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> էտ ես էի ջնջել, էն էլ տեսա կռիվ չեղավ վերականգնեցի


Ներսես_AM ջան, մեծ մարդ ենք, հո Ռեալի ու Բարսելոնի համար իրար հետ կռիվ չենք անելու… :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Անգլիան ներկայացնող բոլոր չորս թիմերից ամեն ինչով թույլ ա
> Իսպանիան ներկայացնող թիմ կարծեմ չի կարա հանդիպի
> Իտալացիներից թույլ են…
> Էլ ո՞վ մնաց… Չեմ հիշում…
> Կարող ենք անհատապես և թիմային արագաուժային, տեխնիկատակտիկական և այլ կողմերով էլ համեմատել…


Դա ընդամենը քո կարծիքն ա, որը շատ շուտով կհերքվի, միայն համբերել է պետք :Smile:

----------


## GevSky

Լավ բայց ամեն դեպքում սրտանց չէի ուզենա որ Ռոբենը չլիներ, ընդհանրապես կուզեի Ռեալը իրա լավ կազմով լիներ, որ հետո չասեիք թե...... :Cool:

----------


## Լեո

*Ռեալ 3 - 4 Սևիլիա* :Hands Up:  :Yahoo:  :Clapping:  :Bux:

----------


## Ռեդ

> *Ռեալ 3 - 4 Վալենսիա*


*Լեո Դե Գրան* ինչքանով հասկացա դու ուրախանում ես որ Ռեալը կրվել ա ու ոչ թե Վալենսիա ես բալետ անում  :Wink:  Թե՞ սխալ հասկացա  :Think:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> *Ռեալ 3 - 4 Վալենսիա*


Ես կասեի Ռեալ-Սևիլյա :Wink: 
Խաղը չեմ նայել,բայց դե Ռոբբենի որակազրկման համար ահագին տխրեցի,կուզեի Բարսայի հետ խաղար:  :Cool: 
Մեկա 9 միավոր առաջ ենք :Tongue:

----------


## Լեո

> *Լեո Դե Գրան* ինչքանով հասկացա դու ուրախանում ես որ Ռեալը կրվել ա ու ոչ թե Վալենսիա ես բալետ անում  Թե՞ սխալ հասկացա


Էսպես ասեմ. ցանկացած թիմի, ով խաղում ա Ռեալի դեմ, ես երկրպագում եմ :Wink:  :Smile: 
Հ.Գ. Ռեալ  :Bad:

----------


## Taurus

Ինչ վերաբերվում ա երեկվա խաղին, Որախ եմ որ Սեվիլլիան կրեց, ստավկաս կպավ, բայց ռեալը  5 րոպե շատ լավ էր խաղում, ու դա հերիքեց 2 գոլ խփելուն:
Մրցավարը շատ վատ վարեց խաղը, եղան և կողմնապահություններ երկու կողմի նկատմամբ, մասնավորապես Մարսելոի  2-րդ դեղին ցույց չտալն ու Սեվիլլիայի դարպասին չնաշանակված 11 մ.-ոցը:
մի խոսքով, ձմեռային հանգգստի ռեալը գնալու ա շատ անհանգիստ, 12 միավոր առաջատարից (  :Wink: ) ետ

----------


## Լեո

> , 12 միավոր առաջատարից (  )


Ցերեկվա պես պարզ ա դա :Wink:  :Smile:

----------


## Երվանդ

> մի խոսքով, ձմեռային հանգգստի ռեալը գնալու ա շատ անհանգիստ, *12 միավոր* առաջատարից ( ) ետ


Դզզեց :Yahoo:

----------


## Vaho

Լավ ես գործից ուշանում եմ, գնացի ել չեմ կարա պատասխանեմ, իրիկունը :Wink:

----------


## salatik

սպասենք ամսի 10-ին, Զենիթի հետ շատ դժվարա լինելու
Ռեալում ախր շատ լավերը կան, ուղղակի իրանց մարզիչնա անկապ դեմք

----------


## Bayern Munchen

real  -*S E V I L L I A* 3:4  :Hands Up:   :Ok:   :Cool:   :LOL: 
Հաճելիա երբ Ռեալը խայտառակվումա :Hands Up:

----------


## Սամվել

Ի՞Նչ Ռեալ է  :Dntknw: 

Էտ ո՞րնա  :Think: 

Տենց թիմ էլ կա՞ ..

ո՞ր տեղումա  :Xeloq:  

 :LOL:

----------


## Vaho

> Ի՞Նչ Ռեալ է 
> 
> Էտ ո՞րնա 
> 
> Տենց թիմ էլ կա՞ ..
> 
> ո՞ր տեղումա


Էտ ոնց հասկանանք մոտտ հիշողության կորուստա թե...........

----------


## Սամվել

> Էտ ոնց հասկանանք մոտտ հիշողության կորուստա թե...........


ՉԷ այ ախպեր ուղակի Ռեալը թիմ համարվելու պլանկից իջելա  :LOL:  էս իհարկե կատակ  :Smile:

----------


## Vaho

Մեր մարզիչնելա տռավմա ստացել բաըց ուղեղի :Angry2:  :Angry2: 

http://www.soccer.ru/news/93092.shtml

----------


## Հայ տղա

> Մեր մարզիչնելա տռավմա ստացել բաըց ուղեղի
> 
> http://www.soccer.ru/news/93092.shtml


Ես ստե ռեալի թմից մառդ կա՞  :LOL:

----------


## Vaho

> Ես ստե ռեալի թմից մառդ կա՞


Իյաաաաաաաա էսովա եկել, ստեղ Ռեալի սաղ թիմնա ապե :Wink:

----------


## Հայ տղա

> Իյաաաաաաաա էսովա եկել, ստեղ Ռեալի սաղ թիմնա ապե


Ռեալը հայկական կամանդա ՞  Պառզ ա դռանից ել կրվավ :Hands Up:  :LOL:

----------


## Vaho

> ՉԷ այ ախպեր ուղակի Ռեալը թիմ համարվելու պլանկից իջելա  էս իհարկե կատակ


Ոչինչ, ոչինչ, ըտենցելա լինում, մի օր Ռեալը մի քանի օր Բարսը, ինչպես ասումա Սուրիկը Բաղդասարյան Ֆուտբոլը հարուստ խաղա :Wink:  :LOL: 

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց



> Ռեալը հայկական կամանդա ՞  Պառզ ա դռանից ել կրվավ


Չե ապեր Ռեալը Իսպանական կամանդա, Իսպանիաի մայրաքաղաքը գիդես՞ Մադրիդնա, Ռեալ Մադրիդ :Cool:

----------


## Լեո

Խեղճ Կասիլիաս, դեկտեմբերի 14-ին դեռ քանի՜ հատ էսպիսի պահեր ես ապրելու...

----------


## Vaho

367837340_small.jpg

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Ի՞Նչ Ռեալ է 
> 
> Էտ ո՞րնա 
> 
> Տենց թիմ էլ կա՞ ..
> 
> ո՞ր տեղումա


Իրա տեղից ժամանակավոր մի քիչ հետ ա ընկել: Իսկ թե ինչ ա իրենից ներկայացնում Ռեալը, ամսի 14-ին կերեւա, մենակ թե կարանան Ռոբբենի քարտը բողոքարկեն:

----------


## Vaho

> Իրա տեղից ժամանակավոր մի քիչ հետ ա ընկել: Իսկ թե ինչ ա իրենից ներկայացնում Ռեալը, ամսի 14-ին կերեւա, մենակ թե կարանան Ռոբբենի քարտը բողոքարկեն:


Բայց ուզում են՞ բողոքարկեն, ինչ որ միան ասում են՞

----------


## Ambrosine

Այ մարդ, մի խաղով չի, որ պիտի երևա, թե ՈՎ ա Ռեալը...
էս էլ նոր տակտիկայա, Բարսելոնի երկրպագուները իրենց կարծելով հոգեբանական ճնշում են գործադրում :LOL: 

էհհհհ, ինչ ուզում եք ասեք. մեկ ա դուք էլ ձեր ասածին չեք հավատում, ձեզ հույս եք տալիս

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Բայց ուզում են՞ բողոքարկեն, ինչ որ միան ասում են՞


Ես տեղյակ չեմ: Վաղը մի քիչ սայթերը կփորփրեմ, տեսնեմ, թե ինչ են ասում:

----------


## GevSky

> Այ մարդ, մի խաղով չի, որ պիտի երևա, թե ՈՎ ա Ռեալը...
> էս էլ նոր տակտիկայա, Բարսելոնի երկրպագուները իրենց կարծելով հոգեբանական ճնշում են գործադրում
> 
> էհհհհ, ինչ ուզում եք ասեք. մեկ ա դուք էլ ձեր ասածին չեք հավատում, ձեզ հույս եք տալիս


Աստղ ջան, ինչ՞ մի խաղի մասին ես խոսում, քանի՞ խաղա կրվել որ 5-րդ տեղումա:
Հետո էլ էտ ե՞րբվանիցա Բարսան ուժեղա ռեալից արտահայտությունը ինքնախաբեություն համարվել: Ուշադիր խոսքը Բարսայի մասին էր գնում ոչ թե գանձասարի :LOL:

----------


## Ռեդ

> Աստղ ջան, ինչ՞ մի խաղի մասին ես խոսում, քանի՞ խաղա կրվել որ 5-րդ տեղումա:
> Հետո էլ էտ ե՞րբվանիցա Բարսան ուժեղա ռեալից արտահայտությունը ինքնախաբեություն համարվել: Ուշադիր խոսքը Բարսայի մասին էր գնում ոչ թե գանձասարի


Խի Գանձասարը Բարսայից ինչո՞վ ա պակաս որ

----------


## GevSky

Նրանով, որ Գանձասարը Ռեալին հավասար թիմա, իսկ Բարսան ուժեղա ավելի :LOL:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Աստղ ջան, ինչ՞ մի խաղի մասին ես խոսում, քանի՞ խաղա կրվել որ 5-րդ տեղումա:
> Հետո էլ էտ ե՞րբվանիցա Բարսան ուժեղա ռեալից արտահայտությունը ինքնախաբեություն համարվել: Ուշադիր խոսքը Բարսայի մասին էր գնում ոչ թե գանձասարի


Դե պարտադիր չի նշել կոնկրետ պարտությունների քանակը. իմ գրածը արտահայտման ձև էր. այսինքն, սենց կարող էի ձևակերպել, որ անգամ 1 մրցաշրջան անհաջող հանդես գալը չպիտի որոշի, թե ինչ թիմ է Ռեալը

միշտ էլ Ռեալը չափանիշ է լինելու մյուս թիմերը համեմատելիս

բա Գանձասարը ինչու ես փոքրատառով գրել? ինչ պակաս է Բարսայից? :Think:

----------


## GevSky

Չե Աստղ ջան, Ռեալը ուժեղ թիմա դա անհերքելիա, բայց Բարսանել ակասը չի իրականում ես միշտ ասել  եմ որ դրանք հավասարազոր թիմեր են, մի տարի մեկնա լիդեր մյուս տարի մյուսը և այդպես շարունակ...

----------


## Amourchik

> Չե Աստղ ջան, Ռեալը ուժեղ թիմա դա անհերքելիա, բայց Բարսանել ակասը չի իրականում ես միշտ ասել  եմ որ դրանք հավասարազոր թիմեր են, մի տարի մեկնա լիդեր մյուս տարի մյուսը և այդպես շարունակ...


Ճիշտն ասած առաջին անգամ եմ կարդում այսքան հավասարակշռված ու ճիշտ պատասխան Բարսելոնի երկրպագուի կողմից :Blush: Քանի որ միշտ սարկազմի են դիմում, ծաղրանքով հանդես գալիս Ռեալի հասցեին՝լավ իլմանալով, որ այդ թիմը եթե ոչ ավելի ուժեղ/նկատի ունեմ իր պատմությամբ և տիտղոսներով/, ապա հավասարազոր թիմա Բարսելոնի հետ:Այս պատասխանը համարում եմ լրիվ ճիշտ ու իմ կարծիքով խնդիրը մենակ ճաշակի մեջա :Wink: 

Ավելացվել է 4 րոպե անց
Խուանդե  Ռամոսը Ռեալի նոր մարզիչ :Shok: 
Չեմ հասկանում, խնդրում եմ մի բան ասեք :Xeloq: 
http://www.lenta.ru/news/2008/12/09/ramos/

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ճիշտն ասած առաջին անգամ եմ կարդում այսքան հավասարակշռված ու ճիշտ պատասխան Բարսելոնի երկրպագուի կողմիցՔանի որ միշտ սարկազմի են դիմում, ծաղրանքով հանդես գալիս Ռեալի հասցեին՝լավ իլմանալով, որ այդ թիմը եթե ոչ ավելի ուժեղ/նկատի ունեմ իր պատմությամբ և տիտղոսներով/, ապա հավասարազոր թիմա Բարսելոնի հետ:Այս պատասխանը համարում եմ լրիվ ճիշտ ու իմ կարծիքով խնդիրը մենակ ճաշակի մեջա
> 
> Ավելացվել է 4 րոպե անց
> Խուանդե  Ռամոսը Ռեալի նոր մարզիչ
> Չեմ հասկանում, խնդրում եմ մի բան ասեք
> http://www.lenta.ru/news/2008/12/09/ramos/


Ասեմ, որ առաջին անգամ չէ, որ նման բան գրվում է. այստեղ հավաքված Բարսելոնի երկրպագուները մեկ-մեկ ճիշտը ասում են :LOL: 

իսկ լուրեր կարդալու տրամադրություն չկա :Sad:

----------


## Amourchik

> Ասեմ, որ առաջին անգամ չէ, որ նման բան գրվում է. այստեղ հավաքված Բարսելոնի երկրպագուները մեկ-մեկ ճիշտը ասում են
> 
> իսկ լուրեր կարդալու տրամադրություն չկա


 :LOL: Ես առաջին անգամ եմ հանդիպել, լավ խաբեցի մի անգամ էլ եմ հանդիպել, բայց նորից նույն մարդն էր  :LOL: 
Բայց կարևոր էր , լավ կանեիր կարդայիր :Wink: 
Շուստերը այլևս Ռեալի մարզիչը չէ

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ես առաջին անգամ եմ հանդիպել, լավ խաբեցի մի անգամ էլ եմ հանդիպել, բայց նորից նույն մարդն էր 
> Բայց կարևոր էր , լավ կանեիր կարդայիր
> Շուստերը այլևս Ռեալի մարզիչը չէ


լավ, համոզեցիր :LOL: 
ճիշտն ասած՝ չէի ուզում, որ սենց լիներ, բայց դե.... դիմավորենք մեր նոր մարզչին :LOL: 




> 54-летний Хуанде Рамос начал тренерскую карьеру в 1993 году, а наибольших успехов добился с "Севильей", которую он тренировал с 2005 по 2007 годы. С этой командой он два раза выиграл Кубок УЕФА и по разу - Суперкубок Европы, Кубок Испании и Суперкубок Испании. 
> 
> Летом 2007 года Рамос возглавил лондонский "Тоттенхэм" и в сезоне-2007/08 привел эту команду к победе в Кубке английской лиги. Однако сезон-2008/09 "Тоттенхэм" начал неудачно, и 25 октября 2008 года Рамос был уволен с поста главного тренера.


*Սևիլիա*--- *Տոտենհեմ* - -- *ՌԵԱԼ*
Տեսնենք




> Рамос заявил, что работать в "Реале" мечтают все тренеры мира


օբյեկտիվ իրականություն :Hands Up:

----------


## Amourchik

> Տեսնենք
> 
> 
> օբյեկտիվ իրականություն


Ես այս մարզչին շատ եմ հավանում ճիշտն ասած/միայն որպես մարզիչ :LOL: / :Blush: Ես վստահ եմ նա կանի ամեն ինչ, որ Ռեալը հաջող հանդես գա Բարսելոնի հետ խաղում:Մեզ կադրային լուրջ փոփոխություններ են սպասվում հունվարին:Շատ բաներ եմ սպասում այս մարզչից:Վերջապես իմ հարցին պատասխանեիցն Ռեալի ղեկավարությունը-միշտ զարմանում էի, թե ինչպես կարող էր գերմանացին ղեկավարել իսպանական գրանդին, հիմա արդեն այդ հարցը չի տանջի ինձ :LOL: Ռամոսը իսպանացի է և լավ ճանաչում է իսպանական պրիմիերան :Ok:

----------


## Vaho

Ժողովուրդ ջան շնորհավորում ենք մեր նոր մարզչին :Ok:  ու ցանկանում մեծ մեծ հախթանակներ:

 Եթե չեմ սխալվում Ռամոսը մի ժամանակ Սեվիլիան եր մարզում հա՞, ճիշտ եմ՞

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ժողովուրդ ջան շնորհավորում ենք մեր նոր մարզչին ու ցանկանում մեծ մեծ հախթանակներ:
> 
>  Եթե չեմ սխալվում Ռամոսը մի ժամանակ Սեվիլիան եր մարզում հա՞, ճիշտ եմ՞


իմ նախորդ գրառման մեջ նշել եմ :Wink:

----------


## Vaho

> իմ նախորդ գրառման մեջ նշել եմ


Վայ չեի նկատել :Wink:

----------


## Amourchik

> Ժողովուրդ ջան շնորհավորում ենք մեր նոր մարզչին ու ցանկանում մեծ մեծ հախթանակներ:
> 
>  Եթե չեմ սխալվում Ռամոսը մի ժամանակ Սեվիլիան եր մարզում հա՞, ճիշտ եմ՞


Հա ճիշտ ես ասում ու այդ թիմի հետ երկու անգամ հաղթել ա Ուեֆայի Գավաթը,մեկական անգամ էլ հաղթելա Եվրոպայի Սուպեր Գավաթը, Իսպանիայի Գավաթը,Իսպանիայի Սուպեր Գավաթը :Ok: 
Լավ մարզիչ ա ու նրա նորամուտը կլինի վաղը, բայց վաղը շատ բան չսպասեք, նա միայն այսօր ա նշանակվել Ռեալի մարզիչ :Ok:

----------


## Vaho

> Հա ճիշտ ես ասում ու այդ թիմի հետ երկու անգամ հաղթել ա Ուեֆայի Գավաթը,մեկական անգամ էլ հաղթելա Եվրոպայի Սուպեր Գավաթը, Իսպանիայի Գավաթը,Իսպանիայի Սուպեր Գավաթը
> Լավ մարզիչ ա ու նրա նորամուտը կլինի վաղը, բայց վաղը շատ բան չսպասեք, նա միայն այսօր ա նշանակվել Ռեալի մարզիչ


 Եթե էտ թմի հետ հաղթելա էտքան գավաթներ, ուրեմն   Ռեալի հետ ավելի շատ ու ավելի կարևոր գավաթներա հաղթելու :Wink:

----------


## Amourchik

Տեսնենք, մաղթենք նրան հաջողություններ, ես նրան լիովին վստահում եմ :Ok:

----------


## Սերխիո

Ռեալ-Սևիլյա-5-3

Ռեալ -գոնսալո վասկես-3-4

էսի են պահն ա ,որ պտի ասես մրցավարի վրով ՝ պ.....ծ

––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––  –

էսքան բարսելոնիստների սպասում եմ ֆորումում  ամսի 15-ին

----------


## Taurus

> Ռեալ-Սևիլյա-5-3
> 
> Ռեալ -գոնսալո վասկես-3-4
> 
> էսի են պահն ա ,որ պտի ասես մրցավարի վրով ՝ պ.....ծ


Ապեր ինչքան էլ քեզ հարգում եմ, բայց սխալ ես ասում

----------


## Սերխիո

Էդո ջան , կարողա ՞ Գագոի գլխին խփելու համար կարմիր չկար, կամ 2 հատ պենալ…

----------


## Taurus

Գագոն մի դեպքում սիմուլյանտություն արեց, Մարսելոն 2 դեղինը չստացավ:
1 պենալը կար, դա հաստատ, մյուսը վիճելի հարց ա :Cool:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

Լավ կլինի, որ նոր մարզիչը այս կազմից կրճատումներ չանի: 
Տեսնենք, թե նա ինչի է ընդունակ:

----------


## Սամվել

լավա դրան հանին.. թե չէ մարդ նայում էր դեմքին սկսում էր դաժե խղճալ Ռեալը  :LOL:

----------


## GevSky

> Ասեմ, որ առաջին անգամ չէ, որ նման բան գրվում է. այստեղ հավաքված Բարսելոնի երկրպագուները մեկ-մեկ ճիշտը ասում են


Իսկ ես երբեք չեմ տեսել, որ դուք էլ մեկ մեկ ճիշտը ասեք :Wink:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Նոր Եվրանյուզով ասեցին,որ Շուստերի հեռացման պատճառա հանդիսացել առաջին հերթին ոչ թե Սևիլիայից կրած պարտությունը,այլ այդ խաղից հետո արված անպատասխանատու հայտարարությունները:  :Wink:

----------


## REAL_ist

չեմ սիրում կեսից մարզիչ փոխելը, բայց Խուանդեն կարումա գեղեցիկ ֆուտբոլ ցուցադրող թիմ կառուցի, հուսանք կստացվի
նաև սպասենք նոր աջ կիսապաշտպանի, ինձ թվումա իրան ծանոթ մարդ կբերի կամ Լեննոնին կամ Նավասին

Շնորհակալություն Շուստերին նախորդ տարբա չեմպիոնության ու երկու կլասիկոներում հաղթանակենրի համար

----------


## Amourchik

> Նոր Եվրանյուզով ասեցին,որ Շուստերի հեռացման պատճառա հանդիսացել առաջին հերթին ոչ թե Սևիլիայից կրած պարտությունը,այլ այդ խաղից հետո արված անպատասխանատու հայտարարությունները:


Ես այդպես էլ հասկացա:Օրինակ այդ ի՞նչ ,կներեք, հիմար արտահայտություններ էր իրեն թույլ տվել :Angry2: Խղճուկ իրավիճակում էր հայտնվել :Angry2: Մեր նոր մարզչի հետ շատ հույսեր եմ կապում :Ok:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

Մեր նոր մարզւչի գալու առթիվ լավ նվեր էր
Ռեալ 3-0 Զենիթ

Ռոբբեն :Love: 

Հ.Գ. Բարսայի բախտը ո՜նց բերեց :Sad:

----------


## Ռեդ

> Մեր նոր մարզւչի գալու առթիվ լավ նվեր էր
> Ռեալ 3-0 Զենիթ
> 
> Ռոբբեն
> 
> Հ.Գ. Բարսայի բախտը ո՜նց բերեց


Ճիշտ ա 
Մալադեց Ռեալ  :Hands Up:

----------


## Սամվել

> Մեր նոր մարզւչի գալու առթիվ լավ նվեր էր
> Ռեալ 3-0 Զենիթ
> 
> Ռոբբեն
> 
> Հ.Գ. Բարսայի բախտը ո՜նց բերեց


Ընենց Կուզեի խաղար... ափսոս  :Sad:

----------


## Լեո

Եզակի դեպքերից է, երբ ուրախ եմ, որ Ռեալը հաղթել ա :Smile:  Շնորհավորում եմ :Smile: 
Սուպեր կլասիկոյից առաջ Ռեալին դա շատ էր անհրաժեշտ: Պետք էր, որ ֆուտբոլիստները նորից վստահություն ձեռք բերեն սեփական ուժերի նկատմամբ: Միայն այդ դեպքում մենք կդիտենք դիտարժան ու արդյունավետ ֆուտբոլ 2 տիտանների կատարմամբ (ընդունում եմ, Ռեալն էլ ա տիտան :Smile:  :Wink:  ): 

Հ.Գ. Ինչ էլ լինի, առանց Ռեալ - Բարսա մրցակցության (չեմ ուզում ասել հակամարտության) գոյություն չէր ունենա Լա Լիգա: Եվ եթե այդ թիմերից մեկն ու մեկը չլիներ Լա Լիգայուն, մյուս թիմի երկրպագուներն այդքան մոլեռանդությամբ չէին պաշտի իրենց թիմը:

Հ.Գ. Հ.Գ. Էսօր լավ տրամադրությամբ եմ արթնացել, Ռեալն էլ ա մի տեսակ հարազատոտ թվում :Smile:

----------


## Vaho

Շնորհավորում եմ բոլորիս, հալալա տղերքին, շատ հանգիստ կրեցին առանց շատ ջանք թափելու, Ռոբեն  :Hands Up: , 

Շնորհակալություն Բարսի բալեյշիկներին շնորհավորանքների համար :Wink: 

Ես միանում եմ Լեո ի ակցիաին, լրիվ համաձայն եմ :Ok:

----------


## Ambrosine

Շնորհավոր մեզ

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Շնորհավոր  :Smile:  Կամպ նոուում էլ ենք սենց խաղալու չէ՞  :Hands Up:

----------


## Սերխիո

Ես էս  կազմը կհանեյի

---------------Դուդեկ

Ռամոս--Կանն-Մեցելդեր--Մարսելո

---------------Գագո

-----ՎԴՎ---Գուտի---Սնեյդեր

--------Իգուայն--Ռաուլ

––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––––

Կասիլյասը Ռեալին կրվցնում ա արդեն քանի խաղ ա , իսկ Մարսելոյի դիրքը կարելի է Հայնցեյի հետ փոխել ,եթե հասցնի…

----------


## Amourchik

Լավն էր  չէ խաղը :Think: Շնորհավոր մեզ, մեկ էլ տեսնենք ինչ խաղ կստացվի Նոր Մարզադաշտում :LOL:

----------


## GevSky

> Ես էս  կազմը կհանեյի
> 
> ---------------Դուդեկ
> 
> Ռամոս--Կանն-Մեցելդեր--Մարսելո
> 
> ---------------Գագո
> 
> -----ՎԴՎ---Գուտի---Սնեյդեր
> ...


Մարսելոն չի խաղալու՝  Սեվիյաի հետ խաղում 5-րդ դեղինը ստացավ պրիմերայում

----------


## REAL_ist

---------------Դուդեկ

Սալգադո--Կանն-Մեցելդեր--Ռամոս

---------------Գագո

-----ՎԴՎ---Գուտի---Դրենտե

--------Իգուայն--Ռաուլ

մակսիմում կարողա Սնեյդերը մտնի սկզբից, բայց կասկածում եմ նորա լավացե տռավմից

----------


## Amourchik

փաստորեն ամենապատասխանատու մասը Ռամոսինն ա դաշտում :Think: Տեսնենք ինչ կանեն մերոնք :Think: 
Հա համ էլ
HALA MADRID!!!!!!!!!!!! :Hands Up:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> փաստորեն ամենապատասխանատու մասը Ռամոսինն ա դաշտումՏեսնենք ինչ կանեն մերոնք
> Հա համ էլ
> HALA MADRID!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ճիշտ ա 
HALA MADRID!!!!!!!!!!!! :Hands Up:  :Wink:

----------


## Ռեդ

> Ճիշտ ա 
> HALA MADRID!!!!!!!!!!!!


HALALA MADRID  :Hands Up:  lol էս ինչ եմ ասում  :LOL:  ՀԱԼԱ ՄԱԴՐԻԴ  :Hands Up:

----------


## Amourchik

> HALALA MADRID  lol էս ինչ եմ ասում  ՀԱԼԱ ՄԱԴՐԻԴ


մի մտածի երկուսն էլ ճիշտ ես գրել :LOL:  :Hands Up:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

Եթե փորձենք վերլուծել խաղը, ապա կարելի ա փաստել, որ Կասիլյասն ու պաշտպանները փայլուն խաղ ցույց տվեցին: Հարձակումը  հասկանալի պատճառներով շատ թույլ էր: Կարծում եմ, որ եթե Ռոբբենը լիներ լրիվ ուրիշ որակի խաղ ցույց կտաինք: Դռենտեն ոչինչ չկարողացավ անել ու իմ կարծիքով ՎԴՎ-ն նրան պիտի փոխարիներ, այլ ոչ թե Իգուիաիյինին: Ամեն դեպքում այսօր ես չտեսա անպարտելի Բարսելոնա, այսինքն ամեն ինչ դեռ առջեւում է, ու պետք է լավ նախապատրաստվել մյուս խաղերին:

----------


## REAL_ist

աբրեն երկրորդ սաստավով լավ կռիվ տվին
Կասիլյասը հազիվ իրան հիշացրեց

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> աբրեն երկրորդ սաստավով լավ կռիվ տվին
> Կասիլյասը հազիվ իրան հիշացրեց


Ճիշտն ասած Սնեյդերին էն ջահել պաշտպանով փոխարինելը չհասկացա. խի՞ ՎԴՎ-ին չմտցչեց Սնեյդերի տեղը:

----------


## Սամվել

> փաստորեն ամենապատասխանատու մասը Ռամոսինն ա դաշտումՏեսնենք ինչ կանեն մերոնք
> Հա համ էլ
> HALA MADRID!!!!!!!!!!!!


Այսինքն Ամենապատասխանատու՞  :Think: 

Իմիջյալոց Ռեալի Ասնվանոյից մի հատ Ռոբեն էր էլի բացակայում  :Wink:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Այսինքն Ամենապատասխանատու՞ 
> 
> Իմիջյալոց Ռեալի Ասնվանոյից մի հատ Ռոբեն էր էլի բացակայում


Լավ էլի Սամ :Shok: 
Նիստել Ռոյ
Սնեյդեր
Պեպե
Դիառա
Դելառեդ
Մարսելո
Հայնցե

----------


## Սամվել

> Լավ էլի Սամ
> Նիստել Ռոյ
> Սնեյդեր
> Պեպե
> Դիառա
> Դելառեդ
> Մարսելո
> Հայնցե


Էտ սաղ Ասնավնոյի՞ց են...

Ասնավնոյում մաքսիմում 11 Հոգի են..  :Wink:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Էտ սաղ Ասնավնոյի՞ց են...
> 
> Ասնավնոյում մաքսիմում 11 Հոգի են..


Սաղ էլ Ասնավնոյից են:

----------


## Սամվել

> Սաղ էլ Ասնավնոյից են:


Դե մի հատ Ասնավնոյը գրի ես էլ իմանամ  :Blush:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Դե մի հատ Ասնավնոյը գրի ես էլ իմանամ


Տարբեր խաղի. տարբեր ա լինում Ասնավնոյ սաստավը, բայց միջինը կարելի ա վերցնել.

----------------------Կասիլյաս------------------------

Ռամոս, Պեպե, Հայնցե կամ Մեդզելդեր, Մարսելո

-----Դիառա, -----Գագո կամ Դելառեդ-------------

---Սնեյդեր,------------------------------ ՎԴՎ-------

-----------Ռաուլ,-------- Նիստել Ռոյ---------------

----------


## Սամվել

Կանավարոն ու Իգուայինը Չգիտեի որ 2րդ են...

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Կանավարոն ու Իգուայինը Չգիտեի որ 2րդ են...


Կանավարոն թույլ ա խաղում ու  եթե բոլորը վերադառնան, իմ կարծիքով ինքը պահեստայինների նստարանին կհայտնվի, իսկ Իգուաինը ՌՎՆ-ի ներկայությամբ խաղադաշտ էր մտնում երկրորդ խաղակեսին Ռաուլի փոխարեն:

----------


## Vaho

> Ճիշտն ասած Սնեյդերին էն ջահել պաշտպանով փոխարինելը չհասկացա. խի՞ ՎԴՎ-ին չմտցչեց Սնեյդերի տեղը:


Բայց վատ չխաղաց ետ պաշտպանը, եթե հաշվենք որ առաջին անգամա Ռեալի հետ դուրս գալի խաղադաշտ ու խաղումա կլասիկոյում, լավ ել իրան դրսևորեց

----------


## Amourchik

Երեկ խաղը նայելով՝հպարտանում էի, որ Ռեալ անունուվ թիմի եմ երկրպագում:Լինելով այսքան ծանր իրավիճակում, խաղացին իրոք արժանի խաղ՝ բարձր պահելով եկրպագուների և իրենց թիմի պատիվը:Իրոք կան այնպիսի պարըություններ, որոնք պետք է ընդունել, մեր թիմը հիանալ խաղ ցուցադրեց/չգիտեմ ում համար ոնց/, միգուցե հիմա ասեք, թե ի՞նչ հիանալի, երբ աբողջ խաղը պաշտպանվում էր:Ես էլ կպատասխանեմ, որ դա տակտիկա էր,ի սկ մերոնք հիանալի կատարեցին իրենց գործը:Շնորհակալություն են հայտնու առանց բացառության Ռեալի ֆուտբոլիստներին և, իհարկե, մարզչին:Հավատում եմ, որ դեռ ամեն ինչ առջևում է: 
Չեմ հոգնի կրկնելով՝
HALA MADRID :Wink:

----------


## Vaho

> Երեկ խաղը նայելով՝հպարտանում էի, որ Ռեալ անունուվ թիմի եմ երկրպագում:Լինելով այսքան ծանր իրավիճակում, խաղացին իրոք արժանի խաղ՝ բարձր պահելով եկրպագուների և իրենց թիմի պատիվը:Իրոք կան այնպիսի պարըություններ, որոնք պետք է ընդունել, մեր թիմը հիանալ խաղ ցուցադրեց/չգիտեմ ում համար ոնց/, միգուցե հիմա ասեք, թե ի՞նչ հիանալի, երբ աբողջ խաղը պաշտպանվում էր:Ես էլ կպատասխանեմ, որ դա տակտիկա էր,ի սկ մերոնք հիանալի կատարեցին իրենց գործը:Շնորհակալություն են հայտնու առանց բացառության Ռեալի ֆուտբոլիստներին և, իհարկե, մարզչին:Հավատում եմ, որ դեռ ամեն ինչ առջևում է: 
> Չեմ հոգնի կրկնելով՝
> HALA MADRID


Ճիշտ է դեռ ամեն ինչ առջևում է հլը լա լիգայի կեսը դեռ կա, ու կտեսնեք որ տոներից հետո Ռեալս ինչ խաղերա ցույց տալու, ափսոփ արդեն 12 միավորով է առաջ Բարսը :Angry2:  համենայնդեպս ես նույնպես հպարտ եմ որ կա էսպիսի թիմ աշխարհում ու ես այտ թիմի երկրպագուն եմ հավիտյանս հավիտենից:
Էս վերջին ֆռազս լավներ չե՞ :LOL:

----------


## Amourchik

> Ճիշտ է դեռ ամեն ինչ առջևում է հլը լա լիգայի կեսը դեռ կա, ու կտեսնեք որ տոներից հետո Ռեալս ինչ խաղերա ցույց տալու, ափսոփ արդեն 12 միավորով է առաջ Բարսը համենայնդեպս ես նույնպես հպարտ եմ որ կա էսպիսի թիմ աշխարհում ու ես այտ թիմի երկրպագուն եմ հավիտյանս հավիտենից:
> Էս վերջին ֆռազս լավներ չե՞


 :Smile: լավն էր ֆռազդ, բայց այստեղ բոլորս էլ՝ռեալիստներս, գոնե մեկ կամ երկու անգամ/դա ամենա ամենաքիչը/ասում ենք այդպիսի բաներ :Wink: 
http://www.goal.com/ru/Articolo.aspx...d=1011228#Comm
ի դեպ սա էլ կարող եք կարդալ ու ասեմ, որ առանց բացառությունների բոլոր լրատվամիջոցները միայն խոսում են, որ Ռեալը պատվավոր խաղ անցկացրեց, ինչի համար չեմ ափսոսի և ևս մեկ անգամ կասեմ շնորհակալություն մեր ֆուտբոլիստներին  մարզչին :Love:

----------


## Vaho

> լավն էր ֆռազդ, բայց այստեղ բոլորս էլ՝ռեալիստներս, գոնե մեկ կամ երկու անգամ/դա ամենա ամենաքիչը/ասում ենք այդպիսի բաներ


Հա՞ չեմ նկատել :Ok:

----------


## Amourchik

ՎԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱԱՅՅՅՅՅՅՅՅ :Angry2:  :Shok:  :Shok: այս ինչեր եմ կարդում, մի հատ բոլորդ՝ առանց բացառոթյան Ռեալի, թե Բարսելոնի եկրպագու եք, այս սայտը մտեք
http://www.realmadrid.am/
Այս սայտը հայկական սայտ է և տեսեք ինչ են գրել ադրբեջանցիները, խնդրում եմ ասեք, հնարավոր է արդյոք դրա դեմ մի բան անել՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞՞ :Angry2:  :Angry2:

----------


## Vaho

Էտինչա գրած :Shok: ՞

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց



> Էտինչա գրած՞


Մոտավորապես թարգմանել եմ

----------


## Amourchik

> Էտինչա գրած՞


Անպատվել են հայերին ու գրել, որ ահագին ադրբեջանցի ա կոտորվել հայերիս կողմից :Angry2:  :Shok: ու էլի լիքը վատ բաներ :Angry2:  :Angry2:

----------


## Vaho

> Անպատվել են հայերին ու գրել, որ ահագին ադրբեջանցի ա կոտորվել հայերիս կողմիցու էլի լիքը վատ բաներ


Տո ես դրանց............ :Angry2:  :Angry2:  :Angry2: 

Բայց էտ սայտը առաջ գործում էր, հիմի խի չկա՞ :Think:

----------


## Amourchik

> Տո ես դրանց............
> 
> Բայց էտ սայտը առաջ գործում էր, հիմի խի չկա՞


հենց պատճառն էլ դա է էլի, որ ադրբեջանցիներ աղավաղել են մեր սայտը :Sad:  :Angry2:  :Angry2:

----------


## Սամվել

> Երեկ խաղը նայելով՝հպարտանում էի, որ Ռեալ անունուվ թիմի եմ երկրպագում:Լինելով այսքան ծանր իրավիճակում, խաղացին իրոք արժանի խաղ՝ բարձր պահելով եկրպագուների և իրենց թիմի պատիվը:Իրոք կան այնպիսի պարըություններ, որոնք պետք է ընդունել, մեր թիմը հիանալ խաղ ցուցադրեց/չգիտեմ ում համար ոնց/, միգուցե հիմա ասեք, թե ի՞նչ հիանալի, երբ աբողջ խաղը պաշտպանվում էր:Ես էլ կպատասխանեմ, որ դա տակտիկա էր,ի սկ մերոնք հիանալի կատարեցին իրենց գործը:Շնորհակալություն են հայտնու առանց բացառության Ռեալի ֆուտբոլիստներին և, իհարկե, մարզչին:Հավատում եմ, որ դեռ ամեն ինչ առջևում է: 
> Չեմ հոգնի կրկնելով՝
> HALA MADRID


Ոնց որ Ռաուլը խաղից հետո հարցազրույց տար  :LOL: 
Բայց լավն էր  :Smile: 

Հ.Գ. Սայտը հաք են արել.. առաջի անգա՞մ եք տենց բան տենում... Մի ժամանակ էլ Ռոկեր.ամ  ն էին հակ արել...  վաղը երևի սայտի տերերը կվերականգնեն էսօր կիրակիա...

----------


## Amourchik

> Ոնց որ Ռաուլը խաղից հետո հարցազրույց տար 
> Բայց լավն էր 
> 
> Հ.Գ. Սայտը հաք են արել.. առաջի անգա՞մ եք տենց բան տենում... Մի ժամանակ էլ Ռոկեր.ամ  ն էին հակ արել...  վաղը երևի սայտի տերերը կվերականգնեն էսօր կիրակիա...


 :Love: հա մի պահ մուսսաս եկել էր/Ռեալն էր բերել :Blush: /Բայց էս ինչքան սխալներով եմ գրել :Shok: Կլավիատուրաս լավ չէր աշխատում մի կերպ գրեցի :LOL: հիմա արդեն լավ ա :Ok: 
Հ.Գ. չէ էլի եմ տենց բաներ տեսել, այն էլ շատ, բայց, որ այդքան սայտերից էտ հիմարները հենց Ռեալի սայտն էին ընտրել, դա համ զարմացրեց, համ էլ ավելի շատ զայրացրեց :Angry2:  :Angry2:

----------


## Yellow Raven

http://www.realmadrid.am/forum/
Ֆորումը նորմալ աշխատումա,բայց սայթը հաք են արել էդ ազերիները :Angry2:  :Angry2:

----------


## Ռեդ

> http://www.realmadrid.am/forum/
> Ֆորումը նորմալ աշխատումա,բայց սայթը հաք են արել էդ ազերիները


Ճիշտ ա էլի ասում *Էլմօ*ն, էդ ո՜նց են գրում էդ սայտ կոչվածը, որ հաք են անում  :Angry2:  եթե սայտը ճիշտ գրված լինի, հաք չեն անի  :Angry2:

----------


## Amourchik

> Ճիշտ ա էլի ասում *Էլմօ*ն, էդ ո՜նց են գրում էդ սայտ կոչվածը, որ հաք են անում  եթե սայտը ճիշտ գրված լինի, հաք չեն անի


Չեմ հասկանում, հնարավոր չի նման իրավիճակներից խուսափել, ես խիստ կասկածում եմ, որ էտ հիմար ազերիները ավելի լավ են տիրապիտում այդ ամենին, քան հայերս, դե ուրեմն դրաց մի լավ ցույց տվեք :Angry2:  :Angry2:

----------


## Սամվել

> Չեմ հասկանում, հնարավոր չի նման իրավիճակներից խուսափել, ես խիստ կասկածում եմ, որ էտ հիմար ազերիները ավելի լավ են տիրապիտում այդ ամենին, քան հայերս, դե ուրեմն դրաց մի լավ ցույց տվեք


Ա դե ՊՀՊ չէ՞ր.. ընդեղ սաղ ծակ ու ծուկա... հերիքա բողոքեք հիմա էլ հանկարծ ակումբին վրա չտան..  վաղը կդզեն ձեր սայտը

----------


## Amourchik

> վաղը կդզեն ձեր սայտը


Սա մենակ մեր սայտի հարցը չի, առհասարակ նման դեպքեր շատ են գրանցվում, պետք է ավելի ուշադիր լինել դրանց նկատմամբ :Angry2:

----------


## Սամվել

> Սա մենակ մեր սայտի հարցը չի, առհասարակ նման դեպքեր շատ են գրանցվում, պետք է ավելի ուշադիր լինել դրանց նկատմամբ


Դե Ուշադիր են սովորաբար.. ուղակի Ծակերը էնքա՜ն շատ են...

Իմիջայլոց ինչքան ես եմ տեղյակ էտ ամենը միակողմանի չի  :Wink:

----------


## Amourchik

> Իմիջայլոց ինչքան ես եմ տեղյակ էտ ամենը միակողմանի չի


ուրեմն շատ էլ լավ ա, որ այդպես ա :Angry2: դրանց քիչ ա երևի չեն կշտանում :Angry2:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Իմիջյալոց Ռեալի Ասնվանոյից մի հատ Ռոբեն էր էլի բացակայում


զարմացա :Shok: 
2 հիմնական պաշտպան՝ Պեպե, Մարսելո, 3 հիմնական կիսապաշտպան ԴԻԱՐՐԱ, Սնեյդեր կիսատ պռատ, Ռոբբեն, ու հիմնական հարձակվող՝ Նիստելռոյ, մնացած էս հիմնականներին փոխարինող տռավմեքովների մասին չասեմ
ամեն դեպքում խաղը Նոու Կամպում էր, Ռեալը ամենավատ մարզավիճակում որը հնարավոր է պատկերացնել, ու թմի կեսը տռավմով, ու սենց կռիվ տվին, հալալա
հլը սուդյեն են եզ Մարկեսին երկրորդ դեղինը տար բաց ոտով Ռաուլի վրա  թռնելու համար :Angry2:

----------


## Amourchik

> զարմացա
> 2 հիմնական պաշտպան՝ Պեպե, Մարսելո, 3 հիմնական կիսապաշտպան ԴԻԱՐՐԱ, Սնեյդեր կիսատ պռատ, Ռոբբեն, ու հիմնական հարձակվող՝ Նիստելռոյ, մնացած էս հիմնականներին փոխարինող տռավմեքովների մասին չասեմ
> ամեն դեպքում խաղը Նոու Կամպում էր, Ռեալը ամենավատ մարզավիճակում որը հնարավոր է պատկերացնել, ու թմի կեսը տռավմով, ու սենց կռիվ տվին, հալալա
> հլը սուդյեն են եզ Մարկեսին երկրորդ դեղինը տար բաց ոտով Ռաուլի վրա  թռնելու համար


Սպասում եմ հաջորդ Կլասիկոյին ու կտեսնենք :Cool: 
Համ էլ հեչ վատ չզգաք, երեք տարի ա չէին հաղթում, հիմա հաղթեցին, ոչինչ եկեք էգոիստ չլինենք ու թող իրենք էլ մեկ-մեկ հաղթեն, որ արժանի մրցակից ունենանք, թե  չէ անընդհատ հաղթելն էլ մի բան չի

----------


## Ambrosine

Չեմ կարող կիսել բոլորիդ ուրախությունը և հպարտությունը
Ես հպարտ եմ, որ Ռեալի պես ակումբի եմ երկրպագում,
բայց այ կլասիկոյով չեմ հպարտանում. պարտվելով երբեք չեմ հպարտանում
եթե կարելի է հաղթել, ուրեմն ինչու ոչ? :Think: 
Բարսելոնը Սուրեն Բաղդասարյանի ասած անպարտելի խաղը չէր խաղում ու կարելի էր մի լավ դաս տալ. այ էստեղ էր, որ վնասվածքները հիշեցրին իրենց
աջ եզրը լրիվ թույլ էր. Սալգադոն չէր հասցնում Անրիի հետևից. երկրորդ հարկում էլ պարտվում էր. երևում էր Պեպեի տեղը
իսկ Ռոբենի տեղը......

կարևորը Սապատերոյի ասածը չեղավ. ես չգիտեի, որ ինքը Բարսելոնի երկրպագու է
մտածում էի՝ քաղաքականություն է էլի

----------


## Լեո

> կարևորը Սապատերոյի ասածը չեղավ. ես չգիտեի, որ ինքը Բարսելոնի երկրպագու է
> մտածում էի՝ քաղաքականություն է էլի


Իսկ ես մտածում եմ, որ սա է հենց իսկական քաղաքականությունը:
Սապատերը միտումնավոր է Բարսա երկրպագում, որպեսզի սիրաշահի բասկերին: Եթե նա Ռեալին երկրապագեր, նա բասկերի ատելությանը կարժանանար, և հետևաբար նրա համար շատ ավելի դժվար կլիներ բասկերին հնազանդ պահել:

----------


## Amourchik

> Իսկ ես մտածում եմ, որ սա է հենց իսկական քաղաքականությունը:
> Սապատերը միտումնավոր է Բարսա երկրպագում, որպեսզի սիրաշահի բասկերին: Եթե նա Ռեալին երկրապագեր, նա բասկերի ատելությանը կարժանանար, և հետևաբար նրա համար շատ ավելի դժվար կլիներ բասկերին հնազանդ պահել:


Bայց բասկերը, դրանք նույն կատալոնացիները չեն, բասկերը ապրում են Բասկոնիայում և ներկայացնում են Բիլբաոյի Ատլետիկը:Իսկ Կատալոնացիրները ուրիշ են :Ok:

----------


## Լեո

> Bայց բասկերը, դրանք նույն կատալոնացիները չեն, բասկերը ապրում են Բասկոնիայում և ներկայացնում են Բիլբաոյի Ատլետիկը:Իսկ Կատալոնացիրները ուրիշ են


Հա, կներեք, շփոթել եմ: Պիտի ասեի կատալոնցիներ :Smile:

----------


## Amourchik

> Հա, կներեք, շփոթել եմ: Պիտի ասեի կատալոնցիներ


Ոչ մի խնդիր :Smile:

----------


## Amourchik

Կարդացեք սա :Wink: 
http://halamadrid.ru/index.php
Հիասքանչ տողեր, իրականությանը համապատասխան :Wink:

----------


## Լեո

> Կարդացեք սա
> http://halamadrid.ru/index.php
> Հիասքանչ տողեր, իրականությանը համապատասխան


Այս կայքի հասցեն արդեն վկայում է այն մասին, որ նրանում նշված ինֆորմացիան չի կարող բացարձակ օբյեկտիվ լինել և կողմնապահություն չպարունակել:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Xxxx ջան, մի հատ անհամեստ հարց տամ էլի:  :Blush: 
Էս ավատարում Սերխիո Ռամոսնա չէ՞, ինչպես միշտ   :Blush: 
Էն ձեռիննել Ոսկե Գնդակնա չէ՞: 

Ի՞նչ կապ ունի ինքը ոսկե գնդակի հետ: Երազումա՞ ստացել:  :Blush:

----------


## Amourchik

> Այս կայքի հասցեն արդեն վկայում է այն մասին, որ նրանում նշված ինֆորմացիան չի կարող բացարձակ օբյեկտիվ լինել և կողմնապահություն չպարունակել:


ընդհակառակը, սա միակ վայրն է/խաբեցի լիքը կան/որ օբյեկտիվ բաներ եմ կարդում ու ես ձեր համար,չէի գրել, սա կկարդա այն մարդը, ով կընդունի, ով էլ չի ընդունի կա ավելի պարզ եղանակ՝ընդհանրապես չբացի ու չկարդա :Ok:

----------


## Լեո

> ընդհակառակը, սա միակ վայրն է/խաբեցի լիքը կան/որ օբյեկտիվ բաներ եմ կարդում ու ես ձեր համար,չէի գրել, սա կկարդա այն մարդը, ով կընդունի, ով էլ չի ընդունի կա ավելի պարզ եղանակ՝ընդհանրապես չբացի ու չկարդա


Պարզ բան է, ամեն մարդ ուզում է իրականության այնպիսի մեկնաբանություն լսել, ինչպիսին իրեն է ձեռնտու:

----------


## Amourchik

> Xxxx ջան, մի հատ անհամեստ հարց տամ էլի: 
> Էս ավատարում Սերխիո Ռամոսնա չէ՞, ինչպես միշտ  
> Էն ձեռիննել Ոսկե Գնդակնա չէ՞: 
> 
> Ի՞նչ կապ ունի ինքը ոսկե գնդակի հետ: Երազումա՞ ստացել:


Ոսկե Գնդակի հավակնորդների մեջ էր այս տարի, հարցազրույցներից մեկում նկարվել ա դա էլ որպես գեղեցկություն հետը նկարել են :Wink: 

Ավելացվել է 31 վայրկյան անց



> Պարզ բան է, ամեն մարդ ուզում է իրականության այնպիսի մեկնաբանություն լսել, ինչպիսին իրեն է ձեռնտու:


ես դա չեմ էլ հերքի :Wink:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Ոսկե Գնդակի հավակնորդների մեջ էր այս տարի, հարցազրույցներից մեկում նկարվել ա դա էլ որպես գեղեցկություն հետը նկարել են


Ոսկե գնդակը վաղուց ուզում էր Ռամոսի հետ նկարվել: :Tongue:

----------


## Norton

Ցավակցում եմ ջախջախվելու կապակցությամբ :Cray:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Ցավակցում եմ ջախջախվելու կապակցությամբ


Ջախջախվելու՞ :Shok:

----------


## Norton

> Ջախջախվելու՞


այո՛ :Cool:

----------


## Լեո

> այո՛


Չէ, էդ ջախջախել չէր:
Խաղից առաջ Բարսայի համար ջախջախելու բոլոր հնարավորություններ կային, բայց այնուամենայնիվ դա տեղի չունեցավ :Sad:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Իսկ ես մտածում եմ, որ սա է հենց իսկական քաղաքականությունը:
> Սապատերը միտումնավոր է Բարսա երկրպագում, որպեսզի սիրաշահի բասկերին: Եթե նա Ռեալին երկրապագեր, նա բասկերի ատելությանը կարժանանար, և հետևաբար նրա համար շատ ավելի դժվար կլիներ բասկերին հնազանդ պահել:


Սապատերը խնդիր չունի հնազանդ պահելու... դրա համար էլ կարծում եմ, որ ամեն դեպքում հնարավոր է, որ Բարսելոնի երկրպագու է, թե չէ հնազանդ-անհնազանդ.. ինչ պիտի անեն? ETA-ն որ այդքանը արեց ու ոչնչի չհասավ, կատալոնացիները ուղղակի շանս չունեն :Wink: 
բայց հետաքրքիր ա... ճշտել է պետք



> Ցավակցում եմ ջախջախվելու կապակցությամբ


Բարսելոնի երկրպագուներին, չէ?

----------


## Սամվել

> Բարսելոնի երկրպագուներին, չէ?


Աստղ ջան թեթև տար  :Smile:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Աստղ ջան թեթև տար


ես թեթև եմ տանում :Smile: 

Ավելացվել է 38 վայրկյան անց
միայն թե ճշմարտությունն եմ ասում

----------


## Սամվել

> ես թեթև եմ տանում
> 
> Ավելացվել է 38 վայրկյան անց
> միայն թե ճշմարտությունն եմ ասում


ՉԻ զգացվում  :Wink:

----------


## Amourchik

> Ցավակցում եմ ջախջախվելու կապակցությամբ


մի հարց քեզ:Մինչև 83-րդ րոպեն էլ էր քեզ թվում, որ Ռեալին ջախջախում եք :Shok: Հա մեկ էլ մի բան, երկար մտածելուց հետո քեզ էլ հասկացա-ախր երեք տարի անընդմեջ չեք կարողանում Ռեալին ոչ մի կերպ մի բան ասեք/նկատի ունեմ ձեր թիմը/ հիմա էլ սենց հաղթեցիք դա էլ ա արդեն ջախջախիչ թվում :Cool: Դե լավ դա արդեն հասկանալի ա  :Ok:

----------


## Norton

> Չէ, էդ ջախջախել չէր:
> Խաղից առաջ Բարսայի համար ջախջախելու բոլոր հնարավորություններ կային, բայց այնուամենայնիվ դա տեղի չունեցավ


Դե հաշվի առնելով Ռեալը մրցաշարային աղյուսակում, որ տեղում է այդքան էլ բավարար է :Smile: 




> Բարսելոնի երկրպագուներին, չէ?


Աստղ ջան, սպոկոյստվիե տոլկո սպակոյստվիե, ոնց Սամվելը ճիշտ նշեց` թեյք իթ իզի :Cool: 




> մի հարց քեզ:Մինչև 83-րդ րոպեն էլ էր քեզ թվում, որ Ռեալին ջախջախում եքՀա մեկ էլ մի բան, երկար մտածելուց հետո քեզ էլ հասկացա-ախր երեք տարի անընդմեջ չեք կարողանում Ռեալին ոչ մի կերպ մի բան ասեք/նկատի ունեմ ձեր թիմը/ հիմա էլ սենց հաղթեցիք դա էլ ա արդեն ջախջախիչ թվումԴե լավ դա արդեն հասկանալի ա


Ինչ կարևորա մինչև, որ րոպեն ինչ, փաստում եմ եղելությունը, դա ուրիշ բան , որ դա ձեզ դուր չի գալիս :Smile: 
Իմիջայլոց Ռեալը պարտվում է ոչ միայն Բարսայից, դրանում համոզվելու համար, պետք է նայել մրցաշարային աղյուսյակին :Cool:

----------


## Taurus

Մարզիչը սխալ արեց, որ իր ուհնեցած միակ կազմի ամբողջ ուժերը ծախսեց Զենիթի հետ խաղում, հիմար մարդ ա, գիտի թե Սեվիլլիայի ձահել նեգրներն են, հա կարան վազեն:
Սրա հետ էլ երկար չեք գնա :Think:

----------


## Vaho

> Ցավակցում եմ ջախջախվելու կապակցությամբ


Եթե 2:0 ն  նշանակուկմա ջախջախվել ուրեմն  4:1ը (որ Ռեալը հաղթելա Բարսին) նշանակում է  ոչնչացնել, :Think:   ու չասեք թե էտի առաջ էր, որովհետև չգիտենք թե ինչ է լինելու ապագայում :Wink:

----------


## Սամվել

> Եթե 2:0 ն  նշանակուկմա ջախջախվել ուրեմն  4:1ը (որ Ռեալը հաղթելա Բարսին) նշանակում է  ոչնչացնել,  ու չասեք թե էտի առաջ էր, որովհետև չգիտենք թե ինչ է լինելու ապագայում


Չէ դե.. եթե իրական նայենք Ռեալը լավ դիմադրեց... ու դա սպասելի էր..

----------


## Vaho

> Չէ դե.. եթե իրական նայենք Ռեալը լավ դիմադրեց... ու դա սպասելի էր..


Հա համաձայն եմ, էտ կազմով որ էտքանել խաղաց, էլի մալադեց տղերքին :Ok:

----------


## Սամվել

> Հա համաձայն եմ, էտ կազմով որ էտքանել խաղաց, էլի մալադեց տղերքին


Դե ես էլ ասում եմ որ ոնց էլ չլիներ մի էսքան խաղալու էին... վերջիվերջո Կլասիկոյա

----------


## Vaho

> Դե ես էլ ասում եմ որ ոնց էլ չլիներ մի էսքան խաղալու էին... վերջիվերջո Կլասիկոյա


Որ միքիչ վիզ դնեին ավելի լավ կխաղային, որովհետև էտ հնարավորությունը կար, ու շատ պահեր ել կար, որ կարային ավելի լավ խաղալ, անգամ հաղթելուց ել հեռու չեին :Wink: 
այսինքն ընենց չեր որ Ռեալը վապշե շանս չուներ, ընդհակառակը ուներ, բայց դե.....

----------


## Սամվել

> Որ միքիչ վիզ դնեին ավելի լավ կխաղային, որովհետև էտ հնարավորությունը կար, ու շատ պահեր ել կար, որ կարային ավելի լավ խաղալ, անգամ հաղթելուց ել հեռու չեին
> այսինքն ընենց չեր որ Ռեալը վապշե շանս չուներ, ընդհակառակը ուներ, բայց դե.....


Տենց որ վերցնենք Անցած Նոու կամպի կլասիկոյւոմ էլ Բարսան Շանս ուներ հաղթելու... 

Տենց որ Վերցնենք Հայաստանի հավաքականը աշխարհի չեմպիոն դառնալու շանս էլ ունի..

----------


## Vaho

> Տենց որ վերցնենք Անցած Նոու կամպի կլասիկոյւոմ էլ Բարսան Շանս ուներ հաղթելու... 
> 
> Տենց որ Վերցնենք Հայաստանի հավաքականը աշխարհի չեմպիոն դառնալու շանս էլ ունի..


 :LOL:  :LOL:  Էս վերջինը ուժեղ էր :LOL:  Հայաստանը :LOL: 

Էս մեկը ոնց էլ վերցնենք դժվար թե :LOL: 



Ես ասում եմ ինչ տեսել եմ շաբաթ օրը, որ իրոք հնարավոր էր

----------


## Amourchik

Անգլիական Պորտսմուտի կիսապաշտպան Լասանա Դիարան այսուհետև Ռեալի խաղացողն է :Wink: 
Աղբյուրը հետևյալն է
http://www.rian.ru/sport/20081217/157443306.html
 :Smile:

----------


## Taurus

Ռեալը երևի Վալենսիային հաղթի, թե չէ անիմաստ ա դառնում լա լիգան

----------


## Ռեդ

> Ռեալը երևի Վալենսիային հաղթի, թե չէ անիմաստ ա դառնում լա լիգան


Կհաղթի երևի

----------


## Taurus

Հիմա էտ Բարսաին ա էլ ա ձեռ տալիս

----------


## Yellow Raven

Անիմաստ չի դառնում,բայց երևի կհաղթի Վալենսիային :Smile:  
Ու շատ հնարավորա,որ Վիլյառեալն էլ բարսայից միավորներ խլի: Այ դրանից հետո պայքարը նոր ուժով կբորբոքվի,ոնցոր կասեր Սուրեն Բաղդասարյանը :LOL:

----------


## Taurus

> ... Այ դրանից հետո պայքարը նոր ուժով կբորբոքվի


 2-րդ տեղի համար :Tongue:

----------


## Ambrosine

> 2-րդ տեղի համար


Շատ շուտ եք սկսել տոնել հաղթանակը :Wink:

----------


## Մարկիզ

Դժվար թե հաղթի: Ես x2 խաղադրույք կանեմ: :Jpit:

----------


## Amourchik

Ռեալը հետ է բերել իր խաղացող Դանի Պարեխոին :Hands Up: 
Իսկ վատ լուրերից կասեմ, որ Ռաուլը, Սերխիո Ռամոսը և Միչել Սալգադոն վարակվել են Իսպանիայում տարածված վիրուսով և միայն Սալգադոին էր հաջողվել շուտ ապաքինվել:Ամենալուրջը Սերխիո Ռամոսի վիճակն է, սակայն նա չի մասնակցելու այսպես, թե այնպես Վալենսիայի հետ խաղին, իսկ Ռաուլը շարունակում է բուժումը և Ռեալի բժիշկները ամեն ինչ անում են, որ նրան շուտ վերադարձնեն խաղադաշտ :Sad: 


Մի քանի լուր ևս:
Մանչեստր Յունայթեդը համաձայնվել է վաճառել Ռոնալդուին ու խաղացողը այս 2009թ. ամռանը նա կգա Ռեալ, այս լուրը հաստատել է նաև Ռեալի տնչրենների խորհրդի անդամներից մեկը: :Think: 
Եվ անմիջապես դրանից հետո հայտնի է դարձել, որ Ռեալը ամռանը ձեռք կբերի Ատլետիկո Մադրիդի հարձակվող Սերխիո Ագուերոյին:Ռեալի նախագահը և Ատլետիկոյի նախագահը եկել են համաձայնության նրա վաճառքի կապակցությամբ :Think: 
Սակայն 100% ճշմարտություն չի այս լուրը :Think:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ռեալը հետ է բերել իր խաղացող Դանի Պարեխոին
> Իսկ վատ լուրերից կասեմ, որ Ռաուլը, Սերխիո Ռամոսը և Միչել Սալգադոն վարակվել են Իսպանիայում տարածված վիրուսով և միայն Սալգադոին էր հաջողվել շուտ ապաքինվել:Ամենալուրջը Սերխիո Ռամոսի վիճակն է, սակայն նա չի մասնակցելու այսպես, թե այնպես Վալենսիայի հետ խաղին, իսկ Ռաուլը շարունակում է բուժումը և Ռեալի բժիշկները ամեն ինչ անում են, որ նրան շուտ վերադարձնեն խաղադաշտ


 :Shok:  սաղ պարերը պարեցինք, մնաց սարի սմբուլը
հիմա էլ վիրուս... :Angry2: 




> Մի քանի լուր ևս:
> Մանչեստր Յունայթեդը համաձայնվել է վաճառել Ռոնալդուին ու խաղացողը այս 2009թ. ամռանը նա կգա Ռեալ, այս լուրը հաստատել է նաև Ռեալի տնչրենների խորհրդի անդամներից մեկը:
> Եվ անմիջապես դրանից հետո հայտնի է դարձել, որ Ռեալը ամռանը ձեռք կբերի Ատլետիկո Մադրիդի հարձակվող Սերխիո Ագուերոյին:Ռեալի նախագահը և Ատլետիկոյի նախագահը եկել են համաձայնության նրա վաճառքի կապակցությամբ
> Սակայն 100% ճշմարտություն չի այս լուրը


Ոնց-որ Տաթևիկ Բաղդասարյանը լինես /կներես արտահայտությանս համար :LOL: /
Մի քանի լուր ևս..... :LOL: 

էսքանին որ առնում ա... բա մերոնք? :Think:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Մի քանի շաբաթ առաջ էլ լուրեր տարածվեցին,որ Ագուերոն ամռանը Բարսելոնա է տեղափոխվելու...  :Wink: 
Չեմ հասկանում :Pardon:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Ինչ լավա որ Քիսոն գալիսա  :Love:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ինչ լավա որ Քիսոն գալիսա


Քիսոն Ռոնալդուն ա? :Shok:

----------


## Լեո

> Ինչ լավա որ Քիսոն գալիսա


Քիսո չէ, ավելի շուտ Ալ Պաչինո:

----------


## Amourchik

> Մի քանի շաբաթ առաջ էլ լուրեր տարածվեցին,որ Ագուերոն ամռանը Բարսելոնա է տեղափոխվելու... 
> Չեմ հասկանում


հա բայց այս շաբաթ արդեն Ռեալ ա գալիս :Wink: 
Տեսնենք ով ավելի շուտ կկարողան ա ձեռք բերել այդ ֆուտբոլիստին :Think:

----------


## Amourchik

> Ինչ լավա որ Քիսոն գալիսա


Բայց մի քիչ զարմացա :Shok: Դու ոնց որ գոհ ես, որ քո ասած «Քիսոն» գալիսա Ռեալ :Xeloq:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Բայց մի քիչ զարմացաԴու ոնց որ գոհ ես, որ քո ասած «Քիսոն» գալիսա Ռեալ


Հա ես էլ եմ օրինակ գոհ :Tongue:  
Քիսոնա էլի օգուտից բացի մեզ վնաս չի տա :LOL:

----------


## Amourchik

> Հա ես էլ եմ օրինակ գոհ 
> Քիսոնա էլի օգուտից բացի մեզ վնաս չի տա


Չեմ հասկանում, ճիշտն ասած, այդ ի՞նչ օգուտ պետք է ձեզ տա ինքը :Xeloq: :Իսկ ավելի ճիշտ կլիներ վերջ ի վերջո մարդուն իր անունով դիմել:Չե՞ք կարծում :Think:

----------


## REAL_ist

չեմ հավատում ետ ախմախ թերթերին արդեն մի քանի անգամ Կակա ու Ռոնալդու բերելեն Ռեալ :Angry2: 
բայց որ Ռոնալդույին ու Բեզնեմային բերեն շատ լավ կլնի

----------


## Amourchik

Դե ի՞նչ կասեք մեր մրցակցի մասին Չեմպիոնների Լիգայում:Չգիտեմ դուք ինչպես, բայց ես Լիվերպուլին շատ եմ սիրում և անկախ նրանից, թե ինչ կլինի կշարունակեմ նրան սիրել:Սակայն պետք է ասեմ, որ համոզված եմ, որ Ռեալը պայքար կմղի ու կկարողանա հաղթել Լիվերպուլին :Think:

----------


## Ռեդ

> Դե ի՞նչ կասեք մեր մրցակցի մասին Չեմպիոնների Լիգայում:Չգիտեմ դուք ինչպես, բայց ես Լիվերպուլին շատ եմ սիրում և անկախ նրանից, թե ինչ կլինի կշարունակեմ նրան սիրել:Սակայն պետք է ասեմ, որ համոզված եմ, որ Ռեալը պայքար կմղի ու կկարողանա հաղթել Լիվերպուլին


Ռեալ ու Լիվերպուլ սիրում եմ, բայց էդ խաղում Լիվերին եմ բալետ անելու  :Wink:  Ու կարծում եմ հենց ինքն էլ անցնելու ա  :Wink:

----------


## Werder Bremen

> Ռեալ ու Լիվերպուլ սիրում եմ, բայց էդ խաղում Լիվերին եմ բալետ անելու  Ու կարծում եմ հենց ինքն էլ անցնելու ա


ես էլ եմ Լիվերպուլ բալետ անելու :Tongue:   :Ok:  :Hands Up:

----------


## Amourchik

> Ռեալ ու Լիվերպուլ սիրում եմ, բայց էդ խաղում Լիվերին եմ բալետ անելու  Ու կարծում եմ հենց ինքն էլ անցնելու ա


Հակառակ քո գրածին կասեմ, որ Լիվերպուլին սիրում եմ, բայց Ռեալը իմ համար ուրիշ հասկացություն ա ու երկրպագելու  եմ միմիայն Ռեալին: :Tongue:

----------


## Ռեդ

> Հակառակ քո գրածին կասեմ, որ Լիվերպուլին սիրում եմ, բայց Ռեալը իմ համար ուրիշ հասկացություն ա ու երկրպագելու  եմ միմիայն Ռեալին:


Ախպերս, մի քանի անգամ մի քանի տեղ գրել եմ  :Jpit: 
Սիրածս թիմը ՄՅՈՒն ա, երկրորդ տեղում Լիվն ու Ռեալն են

----------


## Amourchik

> Ախպերս, մի քանի անգամ մի քանի տեղ գրել եմ 
> Սիրածս թիմը ՄՅՈՒն ա, երկրորդ տեղում Լիվն ու Ռեալն են


Ամեն ինչ պարզ ա, բայց «Ախպերս» չեմ :Blush:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ախպերս, մի քանի անգամ մի քանի տեղ գրել եմ 
> Սիրածս թիմը ՄՅՈՒն ա, երկրորդ տեղում Լիվն ու Ռեալն են


Էս աղջիկը մեռավ ասելով, որ ինքը <<ախպեր>> չի :LOL: 

հետո էլ, փաստորեն, Ռեալը քո մոտ 3-րդ տեղում է :Wink:

----------


## Ռեդ

> հետո էլ, փաստորեն, Ռեալը քո մոտ 3-րդ տեղում է


1. ՄՅու
2. Լիվ և Ռեալ
առաջ Ռեալը չկար

----------


## Սամվել

> 1. ՄՅու
> 2. Լիվ և Ռեալ
> առաջ Ռեալը չկար


Երբ Հայտնվե՞ց.. էն ժամանակ երբ սկսեց լավ խաղա՞լ  :Blush: 

Ռեալիստներ ջան չնեղվեք.. ալտմառտինա Չռթեք  :Hands Up:  

ՄԻ հատ էլ Լիվերի երկրպագու գումարվեց... /Չնայած չեմ սիրում էտ թիմին.. բայց Ռեալին ավելի շատ չեմ սիրում  :Hands Up:  Համ էլ իրանց քաղաքից Բիթլներն են  :Love:  //

----------


## Amourchik

> Երբ Հայտնվե՞ց.. էն ժամանակ երբ սկսեց լավ խաղա՞լ 
> 
> 
> Սեռդ կարաս անձնագրումդ նշես.. պրծնես 
> 
> Ռեալիստներ ջան չնեղվեք.. ալտմառտինա Չռթեք  
> 
> ՄԻ հատ էլ Լիվերի երկրպագու գումարվեց... /Չնայած չեմ սիրում էտ թիմին.. բայց Ռեալին ավելի շատ չեմ սիրում  Համ էլ իրանց քաղաքից Բիթլներն են  //


Ոնց տեսնում եմ դու մեզանից շատ ես նեղվել :Wink:  :Tongue:

----------


## Սամվել

> Ոնց տեսնում եմ դու մեզանից շատ ես նեղվել


Չէ հա.. բայց դե կայֆ կլինի որ Ռեալի կոշկվի  :LOL:

----------


## Amourchik

> Չէ հա.. բայց դե կայֆ կլինի որ Ռեալի կոշկվի


Հա, հա :Tongue: Ավելի ես համոզում  :Tongue:

----------


## Ռեդ

> Երբ Հայտնվե՞ց.. էն ժամանակ երբ սկսեց լավ խաղա՞լ


Միշտ էլ լավ էր խաղում  :Tongue:

----------


## Սամվել

> Միշտ էլ լավ էր խաղում


Հա դե հիմաելա լավ խաղում  :Wink:

----------


## Ռեդ

> Հա դե հիմաելա լավ խաղում


Հիմա հիմնական սաստավից խաղացողներ են բացակայում, դրա համար այլ վիճակ ա  :Wink:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Հա դե հիմաելա լավ խաղում


Հիմա լավ չի խաղում. բայց դա ոչինչ չի նշանակում

----------


## Սամվել

> Հիմա հիմնական սաստավից խաղացողներ են բացակայում, դրա համար այլ վիճակ ա





> Հիմա լավ չի խաղում. բայց դա ոչինչ չի նշանակում


Է՜... էլ մի լավ էլ խաղումա.. Բարսային ընդամենը 2-0 պարտվեց  :Tongue:

----------


## Arman_I

Ռեալիստներ չմտածեք թե չարախնդում եմ,բայց աչքիս էս տարի էլ ձև չունեք... :Blush: 
Ամենանհարմար մրցակիցն էր ձեր համար...Վսյո ժե Միյատովիչը իզուր էտքան չէր թախանձում Պանատինայկոսին տեսնել որպես մրցակից :Wink: ...Ի դեպ 5-րդ մրցաշրջանը կլինի անընդմեջ եթե չհաղթահարեք,որ թողնում եք ասպարեզը հենց առաջին փլեյ օֆֆ փուլից...

----------


## Ambrosine

> Է՜... էլ մի լավ էլ խաղումա.. Բարսային ընդամենը 2-0 պարտվեց


Փաստորեն, անցյալ խաղի ժամանակ, որ Բարսելոնը 4-1 կրվեց, Բարսելոնը իր ամենալավ մարզավիճակում էր :Tongue:

----------


## Սամվել

> Փաստորեն, անցյալ խաղի ժամանակ, որ Բարսելոնը 4-1 կրվեց, Բարսելոնը իր ամենալավ մարզավիճակում էր


Տրամաբանություն չկար.. ըստ տրամաբանության ամենավատ  :Wink:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Տրամաբանություն չկար.. ըստ տրամաբանության ամենավատ


դե էլ մի դասավորի քո հայեցողությամբ :LOL: 
դու ասիր քո վարկածը, ես էլ՝ իմ

----------


## Amourchik

> Ռեալիստներ չմտածեք թե չարախնդում եմ,բայց աչքիս էս տարի էլ ձև չունեք...
> Ամենանհարմար մրցակիցն էր ձեր համար...Վսյո ժե Միյատովիչը իզուր էտքան չէր թախանձում Պանատինայկոսին տեսնել որպես մրցակից...Ի դեպ 5-րդ մրցաշրջանը կլինի անընդմեջ եթե չհաղթահարեք,որ թողնում եք ասպարեզը հենց առաջին փլեյ օֆֆ փուլից...


*«Ձև »*ունենք, թե ոչ դա կերևա երկու խաղերից հետո :Ok: Մի պահ, որ նայեցի, տեսա, որ համարյա ամեն գրառումից հետո նույն բանն եմ ասում :Xeloq: Մի՞թե ոչ ոք կյանքում չի նայում ՉԼ-ն ու չգիտի, որ այսպիսի բաներ ասելու համար դեռ շատ շուտա :Think:

----------


## Arman_I

> *«Ձև »*ունենք, թե ոչ դա կերևա երկու խաղերից հետոՄի պահ, որ նայեցի, տեսա, որ համարյա ամեն գրառումից հետո նույն բանն եմ ասումՄի՞թե ոչ ոք կյանքում չի նայում ՉԼ-ն ու չգիտի, որ այսպիսի բաներ ասելու համար դեռ շատ շուտա



Դե ոնց ասեմ...կյանքում նայած կամ էլի արդեն 13 տարի... :Wink: Ու հաստատ ունեմ ահռելի փորձ ու կարելիա ասել  հստակ կանխատեսումներ անելու որոշակի ունակություն...բայց և այնպես ինչպես նկատեցիր նախորդ գրառմանս մեջ չկար ոչ մի «հաստատ» ,«100%»
և այլ նման կարգի միտք...հենց այն պատճառով որ սա ֆուտբոլ կոչված խաղն է... :Wink:

----------


## Amourchik

> Դե ոնց ասեմ...կյանքում նայած կամ էլի արդեն 13 տարի...Ու հաստատ ունեմ ահռելի փորձ ու կարելիա ասել  հստակ կանխատեսումներ անելու որոշակի ունակություն...բայց և այնպես ինչպես նկատեցիր նախորդ գրառմանս մեջ չկար ոչ մի «հաստատ» ,«100%»
> և այլ նման կարգի միտք...հենց այն պատճառով որ սա ֆուտբոլ կոչված խաղն է...


Ուղղակի իմ կողմից զարմանալի ա թվում այն հանգամանքը, որ բոլոր այն ակումբցիները, ովքեր Ռեալ չեն սիրում, իրենց ցանկությունները որպես համոզմունք են ներկայացնում :Think: 
Ճիշտ է, ես չեմ նկատել, որ դու 100% բաներ ասես, բայց և այնպես նկատվումա, որ դու դրանում հենց նույնքան տոկոսով համոզված ես :Wink: 
Հ.Գ. Ռեալը կպարտվի, թե ոչ, դա չէ այս պահին էական, այլ այն հանգամանքը, որ այնպիսի տպավորություն ա, որ բոլորը միայն ստատիստիկ տվյալներին են հետևում, հակառակ դեպքում այդքան էլ համոզված չէին լինի Ռեալի պարտության մեջ:Ճիշտ է ես չեմ ասում, թե Ռեալը այս պահին իր լավագույն վիճակում է, բայց Ռեալը նրանով է Ռեալ, որ իրեն պետք չի այդքան թերագնահատել ու ասել  որ Լիվերպուլը հաստատ կհաղթի:Մեկ և երևի վերջին անգամ էլ կգրեմ իմ կարծիքը՝Լիվերպուլը հաղթած կհամարվի այն ժամանակ, երբ երկու խաղերի արդյունքում հաղթած ճանաչվի և հայտնված լինի հաջորդ փուլում, իսկ մինչ այդ ոչ մի նման բաներ ասելու առիթ չի տվել Ռեալը: :Wink:

----------


## Amourchik

Դե սենց ա էլի լինում, որ սենց ա լինում:Սա միայն սկիզբն էր: :Hands Up: 
Շնորհավոր :Hands Up:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

Հուսով եմ՝ այն մարդիկ, ովքեր պնդում էին, որ Ինիեստան Բարսի համար ավելի մեծ նշանակություն ունի, քան թե Ռոբբենը եւ Նիստել Ռոյը միասին վերցրած Ռեալի համար, համոզվեցին, որ իրենք չարաչար սխալվել են: Ռոբբենը հրաշալի խաղ ցույց տվեց, իսկ Նիստել Ռոյի բացակայությունը իրեն շատ զգացնել տվել, տենց դիրքերից ինքը շատ հազվադեպ ա վրիպում:

----------


## Vaho

Ողջույն ակումբցիներ.

Շնորհավոր Ռեալիստներ :Wink: 

Ռեալը, մի կերպ հաղթեց  Վալենսիաին 1:0 հաշվով, չնայած որ կարար ավելի խոշոր հաշիվ գրանցվեր,
 մի քիչ նեռվայնացրին, բայց ոչինչ ըտենցելա լինում :Tongue: . համենայնդեպս եվս 3 միավոր :Ok:  :Blush:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

2 կեսն եմ նայել: Գուտին ու Իգուաինը մարդա մի հատ Արա Հակոբյան էին կուլ տվել: Էտ դիրքերց մենակ ինքնա տենց կարում խփի  :LOL: : Վալենսիան էլ պաշտպանությունում դուրս էր տալիս, լրիվ դանդաղացրած վիճակ էր մոտները:

Շնորհավոր  :Smile:

----------


## Vaho

Այ ստեղա երեվում հարձակվողի պակասը, բա Նիստել Ռոյը չլներ :Sad:

----------


## Ռեդ

> Այ ստեղա երեվում հարձակվողի պակասը, բա Նիստել Ռոյը չլներ


Կլինի, համբերություն  :Wink:

----------


## Ambrosine

չեմ սիրում կարմիր քարտերը :Bad: 
փոքրացնում են հաղթանակը :Angry2:

----------


## Vaho

> չեմ սիրում կարմիր քարտերը
> փոքրացնում են հաղթանակը


Ոչինչ արդեն վերջներ խաղի որ կարմիր ստացավ Մարչենան ու արժանի կարմիր :Ok:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Ոչինչ արդեն վերջներ խաղի որ կարմիր ստացավ Մարչենան ու արժանի կարմիր


67' վերջնա՞  :Shok:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ոչինչ արդեն վերջներ խաղի որ կարմիր ստացավ Մարչենան ու արժանի կարմիր





> 67' վերջնա՞


էական չի՝ խաղի սկիզբն է, թե վերջը. մեկ է, հաղթանակը ոնց-որ արժեզրկվի :Bad:

----------


## Vaho

> 67' վերջնա՞


 ուշադիր  չեմ եղել որ 67 րդ րոպեինա ստացել, ինձ թվացելա թե խաղի վերջում էր :Blush:

----------


## Vaho

> էական չի՝ խաղի սկիզբն է, թե վերջը. մեկ է, հաղթանակը ոնց-որ արժեզրկվի


Էէէէէէհ Աստղ ջան մի կերպ հաղթեցին թեկուզ կարմիր ել չլներ, ինչ արժեք ուներ էտ տիպի հաղթանակը, էտքան գոլային պահերը բա չոգտագործես հա՞

----------


## Vaho

հիմի լավ խոշոր հաշվով կրել եինք այ էտ կլներ հաղթանակ, որտեվ Ռեալի նման թիմը այ էտ տեսակ հաղթանակներ պետքա ունենա

----------


## Ambrosine

> ուշադիր  չեմ եղել որ 67 րդ րոպեինա ստացել, ինձ թվացելա թե խաղի վերջում էր


բայց ամեն դեպքում խաղի կեսից էլ 20 րոպե մոտ անցել էր. այնպես որ խաղի սկիզբն էլ չէր. բայց էլի եմ ասում՝ դա էական չի



> Էէէէէէհ Աստղ ջան մի կերպ հաղթեցին թեկուզ կարմիր ել չլներ, ինչ արժեք ուներ էտ տիպի հաղթանակը, էտքան գոլային պահերը բա չոգտագործես հա՞


մի կերպ հաղթելը որն ա? 3 մետրից /եթե ոչ ավելի մոտ/ Իգուայինը թեք ու ծուռ ու բարձր էր հարվածում. պիտի իրան բացատրեն, թե բալա ջան, դարպասը չի շարժվում տեղից, առավել ևս չի բարձրանում վերև, որ քո հարվածի արդյունքում գնդակը հայտնվի դարպասում :Angry2: 
մարդ էլ առավելություն ունենա ու սենց փոքր հաշիվ գրանցվի :Bad:  :Angry2:

----------


## Vaho

> բայց ամեն դեպքում խաղի կեսից էլ 20 րոպե մոտ անցել էր. այնպես որ խաղի սկիզբն էլ չէր. բայց էլի եմ ասում՝ դա էական չի
> 
> 
> մի կերպ հաղթելը որն ա? 3 մետրից /եթե ոչ ավելի մոտ/ Իգուայինը թեք ու ծուռ ու բարձր էր հարվածում. պիտի իրան բացատրեն, թե բալա ջան, դարպասը չի շարժվում տեղից, առավել ևս չի բարձրանում վերև, որ քո հարվածի արդյունքում գնդակը հայտնվի դարպասում
> մարդ էլ առավելություն ունենա ու սենց փոքր հաշիվ գրանցվի


Բա իմ ասածնելա էտ ելի :Blush:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Բա իմ ասածնելա էտ ելի


 :Smile:  դե հա :LOL:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> բայց ամեն դեպքում խաղի կեսից էլ 20 րոպե մոտ անցել էր. այնպես որ խաղի սկիզբն էլ չէր. բայց էլի եմ ասում՝ դա էական չի
> 
> 
> մի կերպ հաղթելը որն ա? 3 մետրից /եթե ոչ ավելի մոտ/ Իգուայինը թեք ու ծուռ ու բարձր էր հարվածում. պիտի իրան բացատրեն, թե բալա ջան, դարպասը չի շարժվում տեղից, առավել ևս չի բարձրանում վերև, որ քո հարվածի արդյունքում գնդակը հայտնվի դարպասում
> մարդ էլ առավելություն ունենա ու սենց փոքր հաշիվ գրանցվի


Գուտին էլ Իգուաինից խոնավություն էր քաշել :LOL:

----------


## Vaho

> Գուտին էլ Իգուաինից խոնավություն էր քաշել


Լավ եհ էտ Գուտին վոնցվոր ինատու ցույց տա թե վոնց են վատ խաղում :LOL: 

Առաջ ինչ լավ էր խաղում է :Think:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Լավ եհ էտ Գուտին վոնցվոր ինատու ցույց տա թե վոնց են վատ խաղում


 :Smile: 




> Առաջ ինչ լավ էր խաղում է


խաղում? ինքը դեղին քարտեր էր հավաքում

----------


## Մարկիզ

Կրեց՞… Շնհավեր լի… :Jpit:

----------


## Vaho

> խաղում? ինքը դեղին քարտեր էր հավաքում


լավ եր ել խաղում չեք հիշում Գուտիի սուր փոխանցումները որ գոլով էր վերջանում

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> լավ եր ել խաղում չեք հիշում Գուտիի սուր փոխանցումները որ գոլով էր վերջանում


Հիշում եմ, կարգին խաղում էր: Հիմա արագությունը զգալի պակասել ա, բայց փոխանցումները էլի լավն են:

----------


## Vaho

> Հիշում եմ, կարգին խաղում էր: Հիմա արագությունը զգալի պակասել ա, բայց փոխանցումները էլի լավն են:


Հա, բայց առաջվա նման չեն

----------


## Ambrosine

> լավ եր ել խաղում չեք հիշում Գուտիի սուր փոխանցումները որ գոլով էր վերջանում


իսկ ես ավելի շատ իր դեղին քարտերն եմ հիշում :Wink: 



> Կրեց՞… Շնհավեր լի…


սպասի, հեսա հասնելու ենք թիմիդ
շատ մի ուրախացի :LOL:

----------


## Vaho

> սպասի, հեսա հասնելու ենք թիմիդ
> շատ մի ուրախացի


Իսկ իրա թիմը վորնա՞

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Իսկ իրա թիմը վորնա՞


Բարսելոնը… Ամենագեղեցիկ ֆուտբոլ դավանող թիմն աշխարհում, ներկայիս լավագույն թիմն աշխարհում: :Jpit:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Բարսելոնը… Ամենագեղեցիկ ֆուտբոլ դավանող թիմն աշխարհում, ներկայիս լավագույն թիմն աշխարհում:


Ամենագեղեցի՞կը :Shok:  Ո՞ր առաջնություններն ես նայում:

----------


## Vaho

> Բարսելոնը… Ամենագեղեցիկ ֆուտբոլ դավանող թիմն աշխարհում, ներկայիս լավագույն թիմն աշխարհում:


օօօօօօ ինչ խոսքեր են բռավո, բելիսիմո, :Drinks:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Ամենագեղեցի՞կը Ո՞ր առաջնություններն ես նայում:


 Ինչու՞…  :Shok:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Բարսելոնը… Ամենագեղեցիկ ֆուտբոլ դավանող թիմն աշխարհում, ներկայիս լավագույն թիմն աշխարհում:


Մարկիիիիիիիզ :LOL: 
բայց ինչ կատակասեր ես

----------


## Vaho

[ATTACH]fc_barcelona_2006_2007_102655.jpg[/ATTACH]

----------


## Vaho

էս նկարները վոնց անեմ վոր մեծ երեվան՞

----------


## Ambrosine

> [ATTACH]Կցորդ 34569[/ATTACH]


աաաաաաաա, լավն են :LOL:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Ինչու՞…


Եթե նկատի ունես, որ միշտ Բարսն է ամենագեղեցիկ ֆուտբոլը ցույց տվել, ապա ընդհանրապես համաձայն չեմ հետդ: Բոլոր ժամանակների լավագույն թիմը Ռեալն ա:
Եթե կոնկրետ այս խաղաշրջանը նկատի ունես, ապա Անգլիայում ավելի դիտարժան խաղ ցույց տվող թիմեր կան, դրա համար էլ հարցնում եմ:

----------


## Մարկիզ

Տեսնես հեղինակն ո՞վ է՝ արքայական թիմի վառված երկրպագու՞… :Jpit: )

----------


## Ambrosine

> Տեսնես հեղինակն ո՞վ է՝ արքայական թիմի վառված երկրպագու՞…)


Մարկիիիիիզ :LOL: 
ձերոնցից խանձահոտ է արդեն գալիս :Tongue:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Եթե նկատի ունես, որ միշտ Բարսն է ամենագեղեցիկ ֆուտբոլը ցույց տվել, ապա ընդհանրապես համաձայն չեմ հետդ: Բոլոր ժամանակների լավագույն թիմը Ռեալն ա:
> Եթե կոնկրետ այս խաղաշրջանը նկատի ունես, ապա Անգլիայում ավելի դիտարժան խաղ ցույց տվող թիմեր կան, դրա համար էլ հարցնում եմ:


Ուրեմն՝ ես ասել եմ «ներկայիս լավագույն թիմը»: Ռեալը ներկայումս լավագույն թիմը չէ: Համաձայն եմ, որ ամենատիտղոսակիր թիմն է, բայց լավագույն չէ հաստատ: Իսկ ընդհանրապես ներկայումս շատերն են այն կարծիքին, որ Բարսելոնը լավագույն թիմն է աշխարհում… 

Անգլիայում դիտարժան խաղ ցույց տվող թիմեր կան, այո, բայց որևիցե մեկը Բարսելոնին չի հասնի, դա լինի Մանչը, Արսենալը, Լիվերպուլը կամ Չելսին: Միգուցե Ռեալից դիտարժան են խաղում ու լավ, բայց հաստատ Բարսելոնին որևիցե մեկը սրանցից չի կարող հասնել:

----------


## Ռեդ

> Ուրեմն՝ ես ասել եմ «ներկայիս լավագույն թիմը»: Ռեալը ներկայումս լավագույն թիմը չէ: Համաձայն եմ, որ ամենատիտղոսակիր թիմն է, բայց լավագույն չէ հաստատ: Իսկ ընդհանրապես ներկայումս շատերն են այն կարծիքին, որ Բարսելոնը լավագույն թիմն է աշխարհում… 
> 
> Անգլիայում դիտարժան խաղ ցույց տվող թիմեր կան, այո, բայց որևիցե մեկը Բարսելոնին չի հասնի, դա լինի Մանչը, Արսենալը, Լիվերպուլը կամ Չելսին: Միգուցե Ռեալից դիտարժան են խաղում ու լավ, բայց հաստատ Բարսելոնին որևիցե մեկը սրանցից չի կարող հասնել:


ՉԼ կտենանք

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Ուրեմն՝ ես ասել եմ «ներկայիս լավագույն թիմը»: Ռեալը ներկայումս լավագույն թիմը չէ: Համաձայն եմ, որ ամենատիտղոսակիր թիմն է, բայց լավագույն չէ հաստատ: Իսկ ընդհանրապես ներկայումս շատերն են այն կարծիքին, որ Բարսելոնը լավագույն թիմն է աշխարհում… 
> 
> Անգլիայում դիտարժան խաղ ցույց տվող թիմեր կան, այո, բայց որևիցե մեկը Բարսելոնին չի հասնի, դա լինի Մանչը, Արսենալը, Լիվերպուլը կամ Չելսին: Միգուցե Ռեալից դիտարժան են խաղում ու լավ, բայց հաստատ Բարսելոնին որևիցե մեկը սրանցից չի կարող հասնել:


Դե դա քո կարծիքն է: Ճաշակին ընկեր չկա: :Smile:

----------


## Սամվել

> Ամենագեղեցի՞կը Ո՞ր առաջնություններն ես նայում:





> Եթե նկատի ունես, որ միշտ Բարսն է ամենագեղեցիկ ֆուտբոլը ցույց տվել, ապա ընդհանրապես համաձայն չեմ հետդ: Բոլոր ժամանակների լավագույն թիմը Ռեալն ա:
> Եթե կոնկրետ այս խաղաշրջանը նկատի ունես, ապա Անգլիայում ավելի դիտարժան խաղ ցույց տվող թիմեր կան, դրա համար էլ հարցնում եմ:


Ապեր չգիտեմ քո համար նորությունա թե չէ.. Բայց հենց գեղեցիկ ֆուտբոլն է Բարսելոնի հատկանիշներից մեկը.. բոլոր ժամանակների.. այսինքն ինքը միշտ ձգտումա գեղեցիկ խաղալ... ու հավատա ստացվումա  :Wink:

----------


## REAL_ist

գեղեցիկը վերացական հասկացությունա, օրինակ իմ համար 4-3 հաշվով կամային հաղթանակը ավելի գեղեցիկա քան 5-0–ն

----------


## Լեո

> էս նկարները վոնց անեմ վոր մեծ երեվան՞


Այ էսպես :Wink:  :Smile: 

Լավ նկար ա :Hands Up:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Ապեր չգիտեմ քո համար նորությունա թե չէ.. Բայց հենց գեղեցիկ ֆուտբոլն է Բարսելոնի հատկանիշներից մեկը.. բոլոր ժամանակների.. այսինքն ինքը միշտ ձգտումա գեղեցիկ խաղալ... ու հավատա ստացվումա


Միշտ չի, որ ստացվում ա :Smile:

----------


## Լեո

> Միշտ չի, որ ստացվում ա


Բայց Բարսայի մոտ հաստատ շատ ավելի հաճախ ա ստացվում, քան ցանկացած ուրիշ թիմի մոտ :Smile:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> [ATTACH]Կցորդ 34569[/ATTACH]


Սրան ինչ կասեք՞… :Jpit:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Բայց Բարսայի մոտ հաստատ շատ ավելի հաճախ ա ստացվում, քան ցանկացած ուրիշ թիմի մոտ


Էտ հաստատը իմ համար էնքան էլ հաստատ չի :Smile:

----------


## Ռեդ

Ժող հերիք ա  :Lol2:  Կամ էլ առանձին թեմա բացեք զուտ նկարների՝
"Ռեալ վս Բարսելոնա գրաֆիկորեն"  :Lol2:   :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## Vaho

> Սրան ինչ կասեք՞…


Լավն են, բայց հերիքա լավ :Wink:  թե չե էնքան նկարներ կան մոտս, բայց դե չարժի :Blush:

----------


## Amourchik

Մի քանի գրառում կարդացի ու ուզում եմ իմ կարծիքը արտահայտել դրանց վերաբերյալ :Think: Եվրոպայում կան թիմեր, որոնք անընդհատ մրցակցության մեջ են և մեկը մյուսին հաջորդում է իր գեղեցիկ խաղով:Եվ ասել, որ ամենալավը դա անում է Բարսելոնը սխալ է, առավել ևս, որ ասվում էր, որ իր մոտ ավելի հաճախ է դա ստացվում, քան մյուս բոլորի մոտ:Ես դա ընդունում եմ զուտ որպես կարծիք, քանի որ յուրաքանչյուր Եվրոպական Գրանդ էլ ընդունակ է ցուցադրել գեղեցիկ խաղ ու հաստատ դա անում է, հակառակ դեպքում, ինչպե՞ս կկոչեք այն խաղը, որ ցուցադրում էր Մանչեստր Յունայթեդը անցյալ տարի :Think: Սա պարզագույն օրինակ, կամ էլ այն խաղը, որ ցուցադրում էր Ռեալը անցյալ տարի Իսպանիայի առաջնությունում:թիմերից յուրաքանչյուրն էլ ժամանակ առ ժամանակ ցույց է տալիս գեղեցիկ խաղ, բայց ոչ մի թիմ անընդհատ գեղեցիկ խաղ ցուցադրել չի կարող :Ok:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Լավն են, բայց հերիքա լավ թե չե էնքան նկարներ կան մոտս, բայց դե չարժի


Թույլ տուր՝ ես որոշեմ՝ հերիք ա՞ թե՞ ոչ… Լա՞վ… :Jpit:

----------


## Մարկիզ

… Թե ամեն մեկն ինչ նկատի ունի՝ «գեղեցիկ խաղ» ասելով հստակ չէ… Բայց կարծում եմ, աշխարհի ֆուտբոլասերների հիմնական մասը «գեղեցիկ ֆուտբոլ» համարում է տեխնիկապես լավ պատրաստված ֆուտբոլիստների կատարմամբ, հնարամիտ, արագ, փոխանցումների առատությամբ ու ճշտությամբ լի, սուր գրոհներով հագեցած ֆուտբոլը: Վիճել պետք չէ: Զիդանի Ռեալից հեռանալուց հետո և անգամ այն ժամանակահատվածում, երբ Զիդանը դեռ խաղում էր՝ Ռեալն այդպիսի խաղեր քիչ է խաղացել: Բարսելոնը վերջին մի քանի տարիներին եղել է այդպիսին՝ չհաշված անցյալ տարին: 
Բացի այդ
Բարսելոնի համար գեղեցիկ ֆուտբոլ ցուցադրելը նպատակ է՝ ի տարբերություն շատերի: Համաձայն եմ, Մանչեսթրն էլ է շա՜տ գեղեցիկ խաղում:

----------


## Vaho

> Թույլ տուր՝ ես որոշեմ՝ հերիք ա՞ թե՞ ոչ… Լա՞վ…


Էտ ես երբ վորոշեցի հերիքա  որ դու էլ թույլտվություն էս հարցնում թե դու վորոշես Տո ես ասում եմ հերիքա որ էլ չեմ ուզում նկարներ ցույց տամ թե չե շատ ցույց տալու բան կա

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Էտ ես երբ վորոշեցի հերիքա  որ դու էլ թույլտվություն էս հարցնում թե դու վորոշես Տո ես ասում եմ հերիքա որ էլ չեմ ուզում նկարներ ցույց տամ թե չե շատ ցույց տալու բան կա


Հա՜… Ես էլ գիտեի՞՝ ինձ ես ասում:

----------


## Amourchik

Ես անձամբ չեմ սիրում Մանչեստրին, բայց սիրում եմ Լիվերպուլին ու իրենց ցուցադրած խաղը ինձ ավելի է դուր գալիս, քան Մանչեստրինը, ինչքան էլ ուզում են ասեն, որ վերջիններս ավելի գեղեղիկ են խաղում:Նույնն էլ Ռեալի դեպքնա, ես չեմ նայում, թե Բարսելոնն ա ավելի գեղեցիկ խաղում, թե Ռեալը, այլ ուղղակի ինձ համար Ռեալի խաղը նայելը միայն մեծագույն հաճույքա անկախ նրանից Ռեալը այդ խաղը լավ կխաղա, թե ոչ:Դրա համար էլ ամեն ինչ հարաբերական է և կախված է անհատների նախասիրություններից :Wink:

----------


## Ռեդ

> Ես անձամբ չեմ սիրում Մանչեստրին, բայց սիրում եմ Լիվերպուլին ու իրենց ցուցադրած խաղը ինձ ավելի է դուր գալիս, քան Մանչեստրինը, ինչքան էլ ուզում են ասեն, որ վերջիններս ավելի գեղեղիկ են խաղում:Նույնն էլ Ռեալի դեպքնա, ես չեմ նայում, թե Բարսելոնն ա ավելի գեղեցիկ խաղում, թե Ռեալը, այլ ուղղակի ինձ համար Ռեալի խաղը նայելը միայն մեծագույն հաճույքա անկախ նրանից Ռեալը այդ խաղը լավ կխաղա, թե ոչ:Դրա համար էլ ամեն ինչ հարաբերական է և կախված է անհատների նախասիրություններից


Ճաշակին ընկեր չկա  :Wink:

----------


## Vaho

Եսել եմ Լիվերպուլին սիրում, շատ լավնա :Hands Up: ,

----------


## Vaho

Ժողովուրդ կարող է իմանաք Արմենիան ցույց տալու է Վիլառեալ Բարսելոն խաղը ու եթե հա քանիսին է՞

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Ժողովուրդ կարող է իմանաք Արմենիան ցույց տալու է Վիլառեալ Բարսելոն խաղը ու եթե հա քանիսին է՞


22-00 :Smile:

----------


## Amourchik

> Ճաշակին ընկեր չկա


Երկար եմ գրել, բայց ըստ էության դա եմ ուզեցել ասել :Wink:

----------


## Vaho

> 22-00


Մերսի :Wink:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Ժողովուրդ կարող է իմանաք Արմենիան ցույց տալու է Վիլառեալ Բարսելոն խաղը ու եթե հա քանիսին է՞


Հա ցույցա տալու :Wink:

----------


## Vaho

Բա էթանք նայենք հեսա կսկսվի

Կարողա էսօր Բարսը կրվի :Tongue:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Բա էթանք նայենք հեսա կսկսվի
> 
> Կարողա էսօր Բարսը կրվի


Երազելը վատ բան չի...  :Tongue:

----------


## Amourchik

> Երազելը վատ բան չի...


Անձամբ ես, հեչ էլ չեմ երազում դրա մասին, ամեն ինչ ժամանակը իր տեղը կգցի :Tongue:

----------


## Vaho

> Երազելը վատ բան չի...


Չեմ երազում, բայց մեկել տեսար ելի, կրվավ կրվավ

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Անձամբ ես, հեչ էլ չեմ երազում դրա մասին, ամեն ինչ ժամանակը իր տեղը կգցի


Նայիր 3 գրառում վեր :Tongue:

----------


## Amourchik

> Նայիր 3 գրառում վեր


Լաավ :LOL: , դե դու էլ նայրիր նորից իմ գրառմանը :LOL:

----------


## Taurus

Դել-բոսկեն Ռաուլին կանչել ա հավաքական:
Տոռեսն էլ լավացել ա, չեմ հասկանում Վիլյան մնաց բոռտին?

----------


## Ներսես_AM

չէ հա դժվար Ռաուլը  զամեն կլինի իմ կարծիքով  :Think:

----------


## Amourchik

> Դել-բոսկեն Ռաուլին կանչել ա հավաքական:
> Տոռեսն էլ լավացել ա, չեմ հասկանում Վիլյան մնաց բոռտին?


Ես չեմ կարծում, թե Վիլլյային կփոխարինի, բայց Ռաուլը իրենց շատ էր պակասում ու հաստատ շատ կօգնի, այնպես, իչպես օգնում ա Ռեալին:Եթե դա հաստատվի, ապա ես շատ կուրախանամ :Smile:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Ես չեմ կարծում, թե Վիլլյային կփոխարինի,* բայց Ռաուլը իրենց շատ էր պակասում* ու հաստատ շատ կօգնի, այնպես, իչպես օգնում ա Ռեալին:Եթե դա հաստատվի, ապա ես շատ կուրախանամ


Հուսով եմ Եվրոպայի առաջնությունը նայել ես: Կասե՞ս հատկապես ինչում էր որ Ռաուլը պակասում էր: Փաստն Էնա որ Ռաուլով ոչնչի չհասան, իսկ առանց նրա դառան չեմպիոն: Այնպես որ ՀԱՍՏԱՏ Ռաուլը ավելորդ էր: :Smile:

----------


## REAL_ist

սխալ ես ասում, եթե առանց նրա դառան, ետ ոչ մի ձև չի նշանակում որ իրա հետ չեին դառնա ու ավելորդ էր, ու շատ ու շատ իսպանացիների համար միակ տխրելու առիթներ որ Իսպանական ֆուտբոլի լեգենդը ոկսե մեդալ չստացավ, իսկ էս խաղում Տոռռեսը նորա լավացել կարողա տեղը խաղա, կամ էլ 3 հարձակվողով

----------


## Սամվել

> սխալ ես ասում, եթե առանց նրա դառան, ետ ոչ մի ձև չի նշանակում որ իրա հետ չեին դառնա,  իսկ էս խաղում Տոռռեսը նորա լավացել կարողա տեղը խաղա, կամ էլ 3 հարձակվողով


դե հա կարելիա տենց ասել.. բայց դե փաստը մնումա փաստ...

----------


## REAL_ist

փաստը էլի մնումա փաստ, որ Ռաուլը չստացավ մեդալ, իսկ նրա ավելորդ լինելը փաստ չի
հա մեկել էս նորությունը որտեղից? ոչ մի տեղ չգտա :Think:

----------


## Amourchik

> փաստը էլի մնումա փաստ, որ Ռաուլը չստացավ մեդալ, իսկ նրա ավելորդ լինելը փաստ չի
> հա մեկել էս նորությունը որտեղից? ոչ մի տեղ չգտա


http://www.eurosport.ru/football/fla...o1792846.shtml
սա այդ կայքն է, որտեղից կարդացել եմ այս լուրը, բայց չգիտեմ, ոնց որ այնքան էլ հստակ չի նշում, որ կանչել ա հավաքական Ռաուլին :Think:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Հուսով եմ Եվրոպայի առաջնությունը նայել ես: Կասե՞ս հատկապես ինչում էր որ Ռաուլը պակասում էր: Փաստն Էնա որ Ռաուլով ոչնչի չհասան, իսկ առանց նրա դառան չեմպիոն: Այնպես որ *ՀԱՍՏԱՏ Ռաուլը ավելորդ էր*:


ու ինչու ես այսպես վստահ? :Think: 
Ռաուլով ոչնչի չհասան, ճիշտ է, որովհետև ինքն էր միայն խաղում, իսկ այս տարի թիմը համախմբված էր, ու Ռաուլը ՀԱՍՏԱՏ ավելորդ չէր

էլի սկսեցինք նույն խոսակցությունները, ինչ եվրոյի ժամանակ :Bad: 
Ռաուլը ԵՐԲԵՔ ավելորդ չի :Angry2:  բոլորդ էլ լավ հիշեք

----------


## Yellow Raven

Եթե անցած տարի Արագոնեսը կանչեր իրան հավաքական շատ ճիշտ որոշում կլիներ, համենայն դեպս ավելի շատ օգուտ կարողա տար որպես ֆուտբոլիստ,քան Սերխիո Գարսիան:  :Wink: 
Բայց չկանչեց` նախընտրելով,որ նախկին առաջատարի փոխարեն կանչի մի ուրիշին ու հետո թիմում ավելորդ լարվածություն չլինի` Ռաուլին պահեստայինների նստարանին թողնելու կապակցությամբ:  
Լավ էդ անցած տարին,երբ Ռաուլը գտնվում էր փայլուն մարզավիճակում,իսկ հիմա?   :Think:  Մենակ չասեք,որ հիմա էլա Ռաուլը լավ մարզավիճակում: Չէ,հիմա ինքը արժանի չի Իսպանիայի հավաքական հրավիրվելու:  :Blush:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Եթե անցած տարի Արագոնեսը կանչեր իրան հավաքական շատ ճիշտ որոշում կլիներ, համենայն դեպս ավելի շատ օգուտ կարողա տար որպես ֆուտբոլիստ,քան Սերխիո Գարսիան: 
> Բայց չկանչեց` նախընտրելով,որ նախկին առաջատարի փոխարեն կանչի մի ուրիշին ու հետո թիմում ավելորդ լարվածություն չլինի` Ռաուլին պահեստայինների նստարանին թողնելու կապակցությամբ:  
> Լավ էդ անցած տարին,երբ Ռաուլը գտնվում էր փայլուն մարզավիճակում,իսկ հիմա?   Մենակ չասեք,որ հիմա էլա Ռաուլը լավ մարզավիճակում: Չէ,հիմա ինքը արժանի չի Իսպանիայի հավաքական հրավիրվելու:


Էդ Իսպանիայի հավաքականը արժանի չի, որ Ռաուլի նման ֆուտբոլիստը խաղա իր կազմում :Angry2:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Էդ Իսպանիայի հավաքականը արժանի չի, որ Ռաուլի նման ֆուտբոլիստը խաղա իր կազմում


Չես ընդունում էլի, որ նույնիսկ էն <<ամենամեծ>>-երն էլ մի օր պետքա գնան... Մի քանի տարի հետո արդեն կարողա Ռեալում էլ չտենաք Ռաուլին... Տխուրա,բայց փաստա:  :Sad:  Եթե Դել Պիերոն խոսքի օրինակ հիմա ծաղկման շրջանումա գտնվում ու չնայած տարիքին Իտալիայի հավաքական կանչվելու արժանի ֆուտբոլիստա, Ռաուլի մոտ ճիշտ հակառակնա :Smile:

----------


## Amourchik

> Չես ընդունում էլի, որ նույնիսկ էն <<ամենամեծ>>-երն էլ մի օր պետքա գնան... Մի քանի տարի հետո արդեն կարողա Ռեալում էլ չտենաք Ռաուլին... Տխուրա,բայց փաստա:  Եթե Դել Պիերոն խոսքի օրինակ հիմա ծաղկման շրջանումա գտնվում ու չնայած տարիքին Իտալիայի հավաքական կանչվելու արժանի ֆուտբոլիստա, Ռաուլի մոտ ճիշտ հակառակնա


Ահավոր անարդար բաներ ես ասում: :Sad: Կարող ես ասել, թե ինչ է նշանակում Ռաուլը Ռեալի համար:Նա կխաղա Ռեալում այնքան ժամանակ, մինչև ինքը չցանական գնալ. թե քեզ թվում ա ամեն օրա , որ ֆուտբոլիստի հետ ցմահ պայմանագիր են կնքում,սխալվում ես: քո կարծիքով դա ինչի՞ արդյունքն ա :Think: Հենց այնպես չեն դա արել, այլ արել են նրա համար, որ Ռաուլը  հանգիստ լինի, որ Ռեալը իր հետ կյանքում վատ չի վարվի ու ինքը կմնա Ռեալի պատմության մեջ լավագույններից մեկը :Ok: 
Չէի կարծի, որ այսքան անհարգալից վերաբերմունք կլինի Ռաուլի նկատմամբ ու մեկ էլ Ռեալի երկրպագուները կյանքում թույլ չեն տա , որ Ռաուլի հետ վատ վարվեն, Իսպանիան քեզ համար Հայաստանը չի՝ այնտեղ երկրպագուների կարծիքը շատ կարևոր ա, և իրենք չեն կարող անել այն, ինչ ցանկանում եմ ու նման բան ոչ ոք էլ երբեք չի անի :Ok:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Ես ասելով Ռեալում չտենաք` նկատի ունեի,որ եթե էս տեմպերով շարունակի կարիերայի մայրամուտը գնալով ավելի կմոտենա: Թե չէ անհարգալից վերաբերմունքի մասին խոսք լինել չի կարող: 
Ռաուլը Ռեալի համար նույննա,ինչ օրինակ Մալդինին էսօրվա Միլանի համար,դրա համար էլ ասում են Ռեալի խորհրդանիշ: Բայց ժամանակի ընթացքում խորհրդանիշներն էլ են փոխվում: Ժամանակը մոտենումա :Wink:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Չես ընդունում էլի, որ նույնիսկ էն <<ամենամեծ>>-երն էլ մի օր պետքա գնան... Մի քանի տարի հետո արդեն կարողա Ռեալում էլ չտենաք Ռաուլին... Տխուրա,բայց փաստա:  Եթե Դել Պիերոն խոսքի օրինակ հիմա ծաղկման շրջանումա գտնվում ու չնայած տարիքին Իտալիայի հավաքական կանչվելու արժանի ֆուտբոլիստա, Ռաուլի մոտ ճիշտ հակառակնա


_ամենամեծերը_ ինչի ես չակերտների մեջ գրել? :Think: 
Մի քանի տարի հետո, եթե չտենանք էլ, ապա չենք զայրանա, որովհետև ինքը հրաժեշտ տված կլինի Ռեալին. այսինքն՝ ինքը կհամարի իր ֆուտբոլային կարյերան ավարտված
Դել Պյերոն ոչնչով ավել չէ Ռաուլից. Ռաուլը սևագործ բանվորի դեր է կատարում Ռեալում, մինչդեռ կարող էր կանգնել դարպասի մոտ և սպասել փոխանցման

----------


## Yellow Raven

> _ամենամեծերը_ ինչի ես չակերտների մեջ գրել?
> Մի քանի տարի հետո, եթե չտենանք էլ, ապա չենք զայրանա, որովհետև ինքը հրաժեշտ տված կլինի Ռեալին. այսինքն՝ ինքը կհամարի իր ֆուտբոլային կարյերան ավարտված
> Դել Պյերոն ոչնչով ավել չէ Ռաուլից. Ռաուլը սևագործ բանվորի դեր է կատարում Ռեալում, մինչդեռ կարող էր կանգնել դարպասի մոտ և սպասել փոխանցման


Նենց Դել Պիերոն էլ դարպասի մոտ կանգնած գնդակիա սպասում,հա? Յուվեյում էդ գործից շատ անողներ շատ կան,չեմիչե պետքա Դել Պիերոն աներ:  :Smile: 
Սևագործ բանվորի? :Shok:  Էս չլնի խոսքի Դիարայի մասին ես դու խոսում,ես Ռաուլի?  :Think: Ենթահարձակվողը էդ երբ դառավ սևագործ բանվոր: Էն վախտ որ հարձակվող չկար բա խի չէր կարում թիմին առաջ տաներ? Ուղղակի ընդունեք,որ իրա լավ տարիներն արդեն հետևում են :Wink:

----------


## Amourchik

> Բայց ժամանակի ընթացքում խորհրդանիշներն էլ են փոխվում: Ժամանակը մոտենումա


Փոխվում են, բայց չեն մոռացվում:Իսկ Ռաուլի ժամանակը ինքը կասի եկել ա, թե ոչ :Ok: 
Ժամանակին բոլորը Զիդանին էլ էին հանում ցուցակից, բայց Աշխարհի Առաջնության ժամանակ Զիդանը արեց անհնարինը ու ապացուցեց, որ Մեծերին երբեք պետք չի իրենցից շուտ հանել ցուցակից/նկատի ունեմ մինչև իրենք չուզենանա/ :Ok:

----------


## Amourchik

> Նենց Դել Պիերոն էլ դարպասի մոտ կանգնած գնդակիա սպասում,հա? Յուվեյում էդ գործից շատ անողներ շատ կան,չեմիչե պետքա Դել Պիերոն աներ: 
> Սևագործ բանվորի? Էս չլնի խոսքի Դիարայի մասին ես դու խոսում,ես Ռաուլի? Ենթահարձակվողը էդ երբ դառավ սևագործ բանվոր: Էն վախտ որ հարձակվող չկար բա խի չէր կարում թիմին առաջ տաներ? Ուղղակի ընդունեք,որ իրա լավ տարիներն արդեն հետևում են


Չեմ էլ հերքում, որ իր լավագույն տարիները անցել են արդեն, բայց ինքը դեռ չի ավարտել իր կարիերան՝ուրեմն դեռ անելիքներ ունի ու հաստատ շատ բաների է ընդունակ, այնպես որ իրեն մի թերագնահատի՛ր :Ok:

----------


## Amourchik

Վերջապես վերսկսվում է Իսպանիայի Առաջնությունը և Ռեալը այսօր խաղում է Վիլլյառեալի հետ:Սպասում եմ միմիայն հաղթանակ: :Smile: 
Հ.Գ.Ո՞վ գիտի, Արմենիան ցույց կտա՞ խաղը:Գիտեմ, որ Երևանի ժամանակով ժամը 20:00-ին ա խաղը, բայց չգիտեմ ցույց տալու են, թե ոչ :Think:

----------


## Arman_I

> Վերջապես վերսկսվում է Իսպանիայի Առաջնությունը և Ռեալը այսօր խաղում է Վիլլյառեալի հետ:Սպասում եմ միմիայն հաղթանակ:
> Հ.Գ.Ո՞վ գիտի, Արմենիան ցույց կտա՞ խաղը:Գիտեմ, որ Երևանի ժամանակով ժամը 20:00-ին ա խաղը, բայց չգիտեմ ցույց տալու են, թե ոչ


Դժվարա ասել...էրեկ յանի պետքա Բարսա-Մալյորկան էլ ցույց տային...բայց տեղը դրել էին Թաթայի 3 տարի առաջվա համերգն էին ցույց տալիս հանրապետական ստադիոնի... :Angry2: 

Հ.Գ.Խաղը բայց կարծեմ 22:00-ինա... :Think:

----------


## Amourchik

> Հ.Գ.Խաղը բայց կարծեմ 22:00-ինա...


չէ հաստատ ժամը 20:00-ին ա
Ահա կայքը, որտեղից ամեն անգամ նայում եմ:Մոսկվայի ժամանակով ժամը 19:00-ին ա, իսկ Երևանի ժամանակով՝20:00-ին
http://www.halamadrid.ru/

----------


## Arman_I

> չէ հաստատ ժամը 20:00-ին ա
> Ահա կայքը, որտեղից ամեն անգամ նայում եմ:Մոսկվայի ժամանակով ժամը 19:00-ին ա, իսկ Երևանի ժամանակով՝20:00-ին
> http://www.halamadrid.ru/


Ճիշտա 20:00-ինա,ես էլ նայեցի :Wink: Բայց տարօրինակա,որ կենտրոնական հանդիպումը էտ ժամին են քցել...հավանականությունը որ ցույց կտան ավելի ա պակասում...Արմենիան էտ ժամերին ինչ ասես որ ցույց չի տա բացի ֆուտբոլից...կամ էլ Սուրիկը որոշելա նոր տարի անի,ցրելա էս տուռը վրից :LOL:

----------


## Amourchik

> Ճիշտա 20:00-ինա,ես էլ նայեցիԲայց տարօրինակա,որ կենտրոնական հանդիպումը էտ ժամին են քցել...հավանականությունը որ ցույց կտան ավելի ա պակասում...Արմենիան էտ ժամերին ինչ ասես որ ցույց չի տա բացի ֆուտբոլից...կամ էլ Սուրիկը որոշելա նոր տարի անի,ցրելա էս տուռը վրից


 :LOL: Արմենիայից ուղղակի :Bad: քանի որ միշտ էլ այդպես ա ցույց    տալիս խաղերը՝գլխավորությամբ Մեծարգո Սուրեն Բաղդասարյանի :Angry2: Նա է մեղավոր ամեն ինչում :Angry2: Կամ էլ, որ չի վերցնում Իսպանիայի առաջնության խաղերը կրճատում, կեսից Իտալիայի Առաջնություն ցուցադրում:Ի՞նչ է, չի՞ կարող 15րոպե այդ խաղերը ուշ ցուցադրել, որ ամեն անգամ Իսպանիայի Առաջնության կենտրոնական խաղերը կրճատում ա ու սկսում ա Իտալիայի Առաջնության խաղերից մի հատ խաղ ցուցադրել :Angry2:

----------


## Vaho

Առաջ ինչ լավ էր, երբ Հայաստանի առաջինն էր ցույց տալի Իսպանիաի առաջնությունը, համ իրա չոտկի ժամանակին ցույց էին տալի համել մինչև վերջ, համել նորմալ մեկնաբանում էին, հմի էտ արմենիան սաղ վերցելա իրա վզին իբր ինքնք ցույց տալի, բայց դե ումա պետք էտ ձեվ ցույց տալը :Angry2:  :Angry2:  :Angry2: , հեսա էսօր էլ մի անկապ համերգ կկրկնեն ֆուտբոլի տեղ:

Տենաս ոնց կարանք էտ Սուրիկի ձեռի համարը իմանանք :Think:

----------


## Amourchik

> Տենաս ոնց կարանք էտ Սուրիկի ձեռի համարը իմանանք


Բազմաթիվ ֆուտբոլասերների ցանկությունը :LOL:  :LOL: /ովքեր դիտում են Արմենիա/Ինձ թվում է՝ շատերն են այս հարցը իրենց տվել :LOL:

----------


## Vaho

> Բազմաթիվ ֆուտբոլասերների ցանկությունը/ովքեր դիտում են Արմենիա/Ինձ թվում է՝ շատերն են այս հարցը իրենց տվել


 :LOL: ես առաջինը չեմ հա :LOL:  :LOL: 

բայց որ մտքիս դնեմ կարամ իմանամ գիտես՞ :Wink:

----------


## Amourchik

> ես առաջինը չեմ հա
> 
> բայց որ մտքիս դնեմ կարամ իմանամ գիտես՞


Հենց ետա էլի :LOL: պետք չի որ մտքիդ դնես :LOL: կամ էլ եթե դնես, մեր տեղն էլ կասես :LOL:

----------


## Terminator

Արմենիա հը-ն իր «սովորության» համաձայն, խաղը սկսեց 16 րոպե հետո…
Ի դեպ, նոր Ռեալը գոլ խփեց… Հաշիվը 1:0
Գոլի հեղինակ` Ա. Ռոբբեն, 11 համարը

----------


## Yellow Raven

Կարևորը գոնե ցույցա տալիս :Smile:  
Երևի կկրի եսօր Ռեալը... :Sad:

----------


## Terminator

> Կարևորը գոնե ցույցա տալիս 
> Երևի կկրի եսօր Ռեալը...


Դե ես համարյա ֆուտբոլ չեմ նայում, միայն ՌԵալի խաղերը, այն էլ մեկ-մեկ,բայց կարծում եմ, որ ամոթ է Վիառեալլին պարտվելը, չի սազում «արքայական» թիմին :Smile:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Դե ես համարյա ֆուտբոլ չեմ նայում, միայն ՌԵալի խաղերը, այն էլ մեկ-մեկ,բայց կարծում եմ, որ ամոթ է Վիառեալլին պարտվելը, չի սազում «արքայական» թիմին


Երևումա,որ չես նայում :LOL:  Ասեմ,որ Վիլյառեալը էսօրվա դրությամբ ահագին բարձրակարգ թիմա ու Ռեալը էս տարի իրանից կարգով շատ ցածր թիմերի էլա կրվել :Smile:  
Նենց,որ ամոթ բան չկա Ռեալ ջան,արխաաին կրվի :LOL:

----------


## Vaho

Ոնց եր՞ Ռոբենի գոլը :Tongue:  հը, տեսաք ինչ գոլ խփեց :Ok:  էսօր սպասեք ավելիի :Hands Up:

----------


## Terminator

> Երևումա,որ չես նայում Ասեմ,որ Վիլյառեալը էսօրվա դրությամբ ահագին բարձրակարգ թիմա ու Ռեալը էս տարի իրանից կարգով շատ ցածր թիմերի էլա կրվել 
> Նենց,որ ամոթ բան չկա Ռեալ ջան,արխաաին կրվի


Դե գոնե 2008-ի սխալներից դասեր քաղի և այս տարում միայն հաղթի… Դե գոնե տարվա 1-ին խաղին չպարտվի :Smile:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Ոնց եր՞ Ռոբենի գոլը հը, տեսաք ինչ գոլ խփեց էսօր սպասեք ավելիի


Ռոբենը կարգին խաղացողա :Ok:  Չելսիում լավ էր էլի,ինչ եկավ Ռեալ :LOL:

----------


## Vaho

> Ռոբենը կարգին խաղացողա Չելսիում լավ էր էլի,ինչ եկավ Ռեալ


Չե մեկա չեք կարա տրամներս քցել :Wink: 

Համել որ եկավ Ռեալ ինչ՞ կարողա վատա խաղում, ուրախացել էիք, որ կարմիր ստցավ ու Բարսի հետ խաղը բաց թողեց :LOL:

----------


## Vaho

Ֆսյո կրեց,  :Hands Up: շնորհաոր բոլորիտ, մալադեց տղերքին,  :Ok: սպասենք հաջորդ խաղերին

----------


## Amourchik

Տեսա՞ք :Wink: Այ սենց էլ կսկսենք տարին :Tongue: Ռոբբենի գոլը ուղղակի այ սենց էր :Hands Up:  :Hands Up: /ու դրանից լիքը էլի :Blush: /Շնորհավոր :Hands Up:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

Ռոբբեն :Love:

----------


## Սամվել

> Արմենիայից ուղղակիքանի որ միշտ էլ այդպես ա ցույց    տալիս խաղերը՝գլխավորությամբ Մեծարգո Սուրեն ԲաղդասարյանիՆա է մեղավոր ամեն ինչումԿամ էլ, որ չի վերցնում Իսպանիայի առաջնության խաղերը կրճատում, կեսից Իտալիայի Առաջնություն ցուցադրում:Ի՞նչ է, չի՞ կարող 15րոպե այդ խաղերը ուշ ցուցադրել, որ ամեն անգամ Իսպանիայի Առաջնության կենտրոնական խաղերը կրճատում ա ու սկսում ա Իտալիայի Առաջնության խաղերից մի հատ խաղ ցուցադրել


Դե բայց հլը նայի... Միակողմանի ես նայում... Իտալիայի առաջնություն սիրողներն էլ կարան հակառակը ասեն...
Ասեն ԻՍպանիայի խաղի վերջին 15 րոպեի տեղը թող Իտալիա ցույց տան... 

Վրոն սաղ տոչնի ասեց...
Արմենիայի ագահությունը համը հանումա արդեն  :Angry2: 

Հ.Գ. Շնորհավոր  :Smile:

----------


## Amourchik

> Դե բայց հլը նայի... Միակողմանի ես նայում... Իտալիայի առաջնություն սիրողներն էլ կարան հակառակը ասեն...
> Ասեն ԻՍպանիայի խաղի վերջին 15 րոպեի տեղը թող Իտալիա ցույց տան... 
> 
> Վրոն սաղ տոչնի ասեց...
> Արմենիայի ագահությունը համը հանումա արդեն 
> 
> Հ.Գ. Շնորհավոր


Բայց փաստը այն է, որ երբեք Իտալիայի առաջնությունից խաղը չեն կրճատում ու Իսպանիայի խաղ ցուցադրում, այլ ամեն անգամ Իսպանիայի խաղերն են կրճատում:Իսկ եթե Արմենիան չի կարողանում ցույց տալ խաղերը իրենց ճիշտ ժամանակին ու ամբողջությամբ, ուրեմն թող մի երկրի առաջնությունը գներ ու ցուցադրեր:Առաջ գոնե Շանթը Անգլիայի առաջնությունն էր ցույց տալիս ու շատ էլ լավն էր հեռարձակումը, իսկ հիմա ոչինչ էլ նորմալ ցույց չեն տալիս :Angry2: Ես շատ կուզենայի, որ Շանթը ցույց տա Իսպանիայի առաջնությունը :Think: 
Իրոք որ Արմենիայի ագահությունը  :Bad:  :Angry2: 
Հ.Գ.Շնորհակալություն :Blush:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Բայց փաստը այն է, որ երբեք Իտալիայի առաջնությունից խաղը չեն կրճատում ու Իսպանիայի խաղ ցուցադրում, այլ ամեն անգամ Իսպանիայի խաղերն են կրճատում:Իսկ եթե Արմենիան չի կարողանում ցույց տալ խաղերը իրենց ճիշտ ժամանակին ու ամբողջությամբ, ուրեմն թող մի երկրի առաջնությունը գներ ու ցուցադրեր:Առաջ գոնե Շանթը Անգլիայի առաջնությունն էր ցույց տալիս ու շատ էլ լավն էր հեռարձակումը, իսկ հիմա ոչինչ էլ նորմալ ցույց չեն տալիսԵս շատ կուզենայի, որ Շանթը ցույց տա Իսպանիայի առաջնությունը
> Իրոք որ Արմենիայի ագահությունը 
> Հ.Գ.Շնորհակալություն


Չէ Ամոր ջան Իսպանիա-Իտալիա խտրականություն ես դնում:
Երբ Իտալիայի խաղը լինումա 23:30,իսկ Իսպանիանը 01:00, Իտալիայի խաղի վերջին րոպեներին խառնում են Իսպանիայի խաղը: Իսկ երբ Իսպանիայի խաղը լինումա 22:00,իսկ Իտալիայի խաղը 23:30, էդ դեպքում Իսպանիայի խաղի վերջին Իտալիանա խառնվում:
Նենց որ նույն վիճակնա 2 դեպքում էլ :Wink:

----------

Ներսես_AM (05.01.2009), Սամվել (05.01.2009)

----------


## Amourchik

> Չէ Ամոր ջան Իսպանիա-Իտալիա խտրականություն ես դնում:
> Երբ Իտալիայի խաղը լինումա 23:30,իսկ Իսպանիանը 01:00, Իտալիայի խաղի վերջին րոպեներին խառնում են Իսպանիայի խաղը: Իսկ երբ Իսպանիայի խաղը լինումա 22:00,իսկ Իտալիայի խաղը 23:30, էդ դեպքում Իսպանիայի խաղի վերջին Իտալիանա խառնվում:
> Նենց որ նույն վիճակնա 2 դեպքում էլ


 :Think:  :Nea: չգիտեմ

----------


## Ambrosine

> Նենց Դել Պիերոն էլ դարպասի մոտ կանգնած գնդակիա սպասում,հա? Յուվեյում էդ գործից շատ անողներ շատ կան,չեմիչե պետքա Դել Պիերոն աներ: 
> Սևագործ բանվորի? Էս չլնի խոսքի Դիարայի մասին ես դու խոսում,ես Ռաուլի? Ենթահարձակվողը էդ երբ դառավ սևագործ բանվոր: Էն վախտ որ հարձակվող չկար բա խի չէր կարում թիմին առաջ տաներ? Ուղղակի ընդունեք,որ իրա լավ տարիներն արդեն հետևում են


Էս գրառումը ոնց չէի նկատել? :Shok: 
Դիարայի մասին թող Դիանան խոսա, ես Ռաուլի մասին եմ խոսում: Իրա չափ աշխատանք խաղադաշտում ոչ ոք չի անում. եթե մի երկու օր էդ մարդը հոգնած է... ու մի երկու հոգի կես կիլոմետր ավել են վազում, դա չի նշանակում, որ Ռաուլից շատ են աշխատում: Քանի դեպք է եղել, երբ Ռեալը անհույս վիճակում է եղել ու ուշքի է եկել այն ժամանակ, երբ Ռաուլը նախ ոգևորել է թիմին, հետո գոլ խփել... վերջում էլ հաղթանակ պարգևել: Լավագույն տարիներ ասվածը շատ հարաբերական ա. իր համար ոչինչ էլ ավարտված չի



> Երևումա,որ չես նայում Ասեմ,որ Վիլյառեալը էսօրվա դրությամբ ահագին բարձրակարգ թիմա ու Ռեալը էս տարի իրանից կարգով շատ ցածր թիմերի էլա կրվել 
> Նենց,որ ամոթ բան չկա Ռեալ ջան,արխաաին կրվի


Ինչքան էլ բարձրակարգ դառնա Վիլյառեալը, միևնույն է, արքայական ակումբը պիտի միշտ հաղթի այսպես կոչված բարձրակարգերին

----------


## Vaho

> Ինչքան էլ բարձրակարգ դառնա Վիլյառեալը, միևնույն է, արքայական ակումբը պիտի միշտ հաղթի այսպես կոչված բարձրակարգերին


 :Hands Up:  շատ տոշնի էս ասում էհ, համել ըտենցա :Ok:

----------


## Սամվել

> Էս գրառումը ոնց չէի նկատել?
> Դիարայի մասին թող Դիանան խոսա, ես Ռաուլի մասին եմ խոսում: Իրա չափ աշխատանք խաղադաշտում ոչ ոք չի անում. եթե մի երկու օր էդ մարդը հոգնած է... ու մի երկու հոգի կես կիլոմետր ավել են վազում, դա չի նշանակում, որ Ռաուլից շատ են աշխատում: Քանի դեպք է եղել, երբ Ռեալը անհույս վիճակում է եղել ու ուշքի է եկել այն ժամանակ, երբ Ռաուլը նախ ոգևորել է թիմին, հետո գոլ խփել... վերջում էլ հաղթանակ պարգևել: Լավագույն տարիներ ասվածը շատ հարաբերական ա. իր համար ոչինչ էլ ավարտված չի


Չնայած կյանքը ցույցա տալիս որ անիմաստա բանավիճելը բայց դե լավ մի հատ էլ ես գրեմ... 

"Սևագործ բանվոր" սովորաբար կոչվում են էն քո ասած շատ վազող ու ուժային շատ աշխատանք անողները... է՜ն որ կարող սաղ իրանց կարիերայի ընթացքում մի 20 հատ գոլ խփեն... բայց առանց իրանց թիմը չի կարում խաղա... 

Ու սովորաբար իրանք հենց հենակետային կիսապաշտպան են լինում.. իրա ֆունկցիան շատ նմանա սևագործ բանվոր բնորոշմանը... /մենակ չասես Ռաուլը ինչ պակաս հենակետայինա/

Էտ չի նշանակում որ Ռաուլը վատնա կամ տենց մի բան... ուղակի իրան չի կարելի անվանել Սևագործ բանվոր  :Wink:

----------

Arman_I (05.01.2009), Yellow Raven (05.01.2009)

----------


## Amourchik

Ի դեպ «Սևագործ բանվոր»=Լասսանա Դիարա :Smile: Հիանալի էր երեկ :Smile: /նոր Կլոդ Մակելելե :Blush: /

----------


## Ambrosine

> Չնայած կյանքը ցույցա տալիս որ անիմաստա բանավիճելը բայց դե լավ մի հատ էլ ես գրեմ... 
> 
> "Սևագործ բանվոր" սովորաբար կոչվում են էն քո ասած շատ վազող ու ուժային շատ աշխատանք անողները... է՜ն որ կարող սաղ իրանց կարիերայի ընթացքում մի 20 հատ գոլ խփեն... բայց առանց իրանց թիմը չի կարում խաղա... 
> 
> Ու սովորաբար իրանք հենց հենակետային կիսապաշտպան են լինում.. իրա ֆունկցիան շատ նմանա սևագործ բանվոր բնորոշմանը... /մենակ չասես Ռաուլը ինչ պակաս հենակետայինա/
> 
> Էտ չի նշանակում որ Ռաուլը վատնա կամ տենց մի բան... ուղակի իրան չի կարելի անվանել Սևագործ բանվոր


Կանաչի ծախողն էլ կարա շատ վազի ու շատ աշխատանք կատարի, հետո?
թիմը կարա ձեռք բերի բազում այդպիսի կանաչի ծախողներ. էդ չափանիշ չի
բայց էս մարդը անում է և այս աշխատանքը և կատարում է նաև հարձակվողի ֆունկցիաները

----------


## Սամվել

> Կանաչի ծախողն էլ կարա շատ վազի ու շատ աշխատանք կատարի, հետո?
> թիմը կարա ձեռք բերի բազում այդպիսի կանաչի ծախողներ. էդ չափանիշ չի
> բայց էս մարդը անում է և այս աշխատանքը և կատարում է նաև հարձակվողի ֆունկցիաները


Ասում եմ չէ անիմաստա...

Իսկ ես Ֆսյոտակի չեմ ընդունում... գոնե ասեիր եսիմ խաղ կառուցող թիմը իրա հետևից տանող՝ փլեյմեյքեր, ինչոր տեղ համաձայն կլինեի... Բայց Սևագործ բանվոր ոչմի դեպքում  :Wink:

----------


## Vaho

> Ի դեպ «Սևագործ բանվոր»=Լասսանա ԴիարաՀիանալի էր երեկ/նոր Կլոդ Մակելելե/


Բայց էտքան ել լավ չխաղաց երեկ, Դիարան, ոնցոր միքիչ իրա խաղը նման էր Դռենտեի խաղին, ես ուշադիր նայում էի համ իրա համել Հունտելաարի խաղին ու ճիշտն ասած երկուսն ել էտքան լավ չեին իրանց ցույց տալիս, բայց դե դեռ նոր են թիմի կազմում, և առաջին անգամ դուրս էն եկել խաղադաշտ այնել Ռեալի պես թիմի կազմում, այնել ոչ պակաս ուժեղ թիմի հետ, երեվի հուզված էին :Blush:  քիչ-քիչ կնտելանան:

----------


## Amourchik

> Բայց էտքան ել լավ չխաղաց երեկ, Դիարան, ոնցոր միքիչ իրա խաղը նման էր Դռենտեի խաղին, ես ուշադիր նայում էի համ իրա համել Հունտելաարի խաղին ու ճիշտն ասած երկուսն ել էտքան լավ չեին իրանց ցույց տալիս, բայց դե դեռ նոր են թիմի կազմում, և առաջին անգամ դուրս էն եկել խաղադաշտ այնել Ռեալի պես թիմի կազմում, այնել ոչ պակաս ուժեղ թիմի հետ, երեվի հուզված էին քիչ-քիչ կնտելանան:


Դե չգիտեմ:Ինձ իր խաղը շատ դուր եկավ :Think: Ու հանձինս նրա տեսնում եմ Դիարայի արժանի փոխարինողին/չնայած Գագոն էլ է լավ կատարում իր պարտականությունները/

----------


## Vaho

> Դե չգիտեմ:Ինձ իր խաղը շատ դուր եկավՈւ հանձինս նրա տեսնում եմ Դիարայի արժանի փոխարինողին/չնայած Գագոն էլ է լավ կատարում իր պարտականությունները/


Հա Գագոն երեկ շատ լավ խաղաց, մալադեց իրան :Ok:  , իսկ Դիարան, մի երկու անգամ գրոհ կասեցրեց, բայց սհատ սխալներ էլ արեց, բայց դե էտ սխալները ընեց սխալներ էն որ  կապված էր միյան նրանից որ նոր թիմի կազմում առաջին անգամ է հանդես գալիս, այսինքն դեռ պետք է ընտելանա թիմին, ընդանւոր թմի խաղաոճին, թե չե մնացածում, Դիարան լավ պատրաստված ֆուտբոլիստ է համ ֆիզիկապես համել տեխնիկապես, դեռ ցույց կտան թե ինչի էն ընդունակ :Ok:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ասում եմ չէ անիմաստա...
> 
> Իսկ ես Ֆսյոտակի չեմ ընդունում... գոնե ասեիր եսիմ խաղ կառուցող թիմը իրա հետևից տանող՝ փլեյմեյքեր, ինչոր տեղ համաձայն կլինեի... Բայց Սևագործ բանվոր ոչմի դեպքում


դե տեսնում եմ, որ անիմաստ ա

ֆսյոտակի խաղ կառուցելն ու թիմը հետևից տանելը պակաս <<ծանր>> աշխատանք չի, բայց ֆսյոտակի ես իմ կարծիքին եմ մնում

----------


## REAL_ist

Դիարրան լավ պուճուր մուճուր կենդանի էր, լավեր գնդակ վեկալում, իսկ Հունտելարը ափսոս գոլերի սկիզբը չդրեց, բայց ետ տղեն որ բացվավ ամեն խաղ գոլ կանի :Ok:

----------


## Amourchik

> Դիարրան լավ պուճուր մուճուր կենդանի էր, լավեր գնդակ վեկալում, իսկ Հունտելարը ափսոս գոլերի սկիզբը չդրեց, բայց ետ տղեն որ բացվավ ամեն խաղ գոլ կանի


Սպասում ենք :Wink:

----------


## Սերխիո

էս ,ինչքա՞ն եք ,գրել :Shok: 
մարդ չի էլ ուզում կարդա, ասենք՝ կարդալու բան էլ չկա ,Մեկա Մենք լավն ենք, հզոր ենք :Smile:

----------

Ambrosine (09.01.2009), Amourchik (09.01.2009), Morpheus_NS (09.01.2009)

----------


## Amourchik

> էս ,ինչքա՞ն եք ,գրել
> մարդ չի էլ ուզում կարդա, ասենք՝ կարդալու բան էլ չկա ,Մեկա Մենք լավն ենք, հզոր ենք


Ուրախ ենք, որ Սերխիոն նորից մեզ հետ է :Smile: Մենք վերջերս քչացել էինք ոնց որ, այնպես որ նման երկրպագուների կարիքը միշտ էլ զգացվում է :Wink:

----------


## Սերխիո

իմ երևան գալը կապված չէ Ռելաի վերջի  հաղթանակների հետ  ,ուղղակի ժամանակ չեմ ունենում , տանն էլ ինտերնետ չունեմ ,բայց դե Ռեալը սրտումս  է… Հուսով եմ կաշխատեմ գոնե ավելի հաճախ երևալ …

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> իմ երևան գալը կապված չէ Ռելաի վերջի  հաղթանակների հետ  ,ուղղակի ժամանակ չեմ ունենում , տանն էլ ինտերնետ չունեմ ,բայց դե Ռեալը սրտումս  է… Հուսով եմ կաշխատեմ գոնե ավելի հաճախ երևալ …


Մենք էլ ենք հուսով: Իրար հետ ուրախանալու դեռ շատ առիթներ ենք ունենալու :Wink:

----------


## Սերխիո

ոչ միայն ուրախանալու , այլև ցնծալու

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> ոչ միայն ուրախանալու , այլև ցնծալու


ՉԼ-ի ֆինալից հետո իրար հետ խմելու ենք :Hands Up:

----------


## Սերխիո

> ՉԼ-ի ֆինալից հետո իրար հետ խմելու ենք


միանշանակ :Wink:

----------


## REAL_ist

Իկեր Կասիլյասը ճանաչվելա 2008թ. աշխարհի լավագույն դարպասապահ :Cool:  ֆուտբոլի ստատիստիկայի և պատմության միջազգային ֆեդերացիայի(IFHHS) կողմից, զգալիորեն առաջ անցնելով Բուֆֆոնից ու Վան Դեր Սարից, Կասիլյաս – 249 միավոր, Բուֆոն–170 միովոր, Վան Դեր Սար-108

----------

Ambrosine (09.01.2009), Amourchik (09.01.2009), Monk (10.01.2009), Ուրվական (10.01.2009)

----------


## Amourchik

> Իկեր Կասիլյասը ճանաչվելա 2008թ. աշխարհի լավագույն դարպասապահ ֆուտբոլի ստատիստիկայի և պատմության միջազգային ֆեդերացիայի(IFHHS) կողմից, զգալիորեն առաջ անցնելով Բուֆֆոնից ու Վան Դեր Սարից, Կասիլյաս – 249 միավոր, Բուֆոն–170 միովոր, Վան Դեր Սար-108


Հա ես էլ եմ կարդացել :Smile: Ուրիշ ձև չէր էլ կարող լինել՝նա իրավացիորեն լավագույնն է իր ոլորտում՝ աշխարհում :Wink:

----------


## Vaho

:Hands Up:  Շնորհավոր Կասիլիասին, ուրիշ կերպ չեչել կարա հլներ, բա վոնց :Ok:

----------


## Ambrosine

Ես չէի էլ կասկածում, որ Կասիլյասն ա լավագույնը :Hands Up:

----------


## Ռեդ

Չեմ էլ կասկածում, որ Կասիլյասից լավ դարպասապահ չկա: Ապրի ինքը

----------


## Սամվել

Աբրի Կասը... Կարգին տղայա  :Good:

----------


## Taurus

Մալադեց էլի. կարգին տղայա, ափսոս որ ... :Wink:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Ապրի ինքը :Wink:  
Բայց 2--րդ տեղը գոնե պետքա Վան Դեր Սարին տային :Angry2:

----------


## Լեո

> Ես չէի էլ կասկածում, որ Կասիլյասն ա լավագույնը


Բա էս տարի ի՞նչ ա կատարվում հետը :Think:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Բա էս տարի ի՞նչ ա կատարվում հետը


էս տարի Եվրոպայի ու Իսպանիայի չեմպիոն դառավ տղեն, պռոստը էս առաջնության սկիզբը վատ խաղաց, ինքնել խոստովանեց որ եթքան լավ լավ խոսքերից հետո թուլացրել էր պահանջկոտությունը իր հանդեպ, առխայնացել էր, սաղի հետել պատահումա, բայց արդեն ետ անցյալումա :Cool:

----------


## Լեո

> էս տարի Եվրոպայի ու Իսպանիայի չեմպիոն դառավ տղեն, պռոստը էս առաջնության սկիզբը վատ խաղաց, ինքնել խոստովանեց որ եթքան լավ լավ խոսքերից հետո թուլացրել էր պահանջկոտությունը իր հանդեպ, առխայնացել էր, սաղի հետել պատահումա, բայց արդեն ետ անցյալումա


Դե լավա :Smile: 
Ռեալում ինքը եզակիներից ա, որ համակրում եմ :Smile:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Բա էս տարի ի՞նչ ա կատարվում հետը


Ռեալիստը պատասխանեց :Smile: 



> Դե լավա
> Ռեալում ինքը եզակիներից ա, որ համակրում եմ


մեր ամբողջ թիմն էլ եզակի է

----------


## Լեո

> մեր ամբողջ թիմն էլ եզակի է


Ճիշտ ես, եզակի թիմ է, որի նկատմամբ էսքան ուժեղ անտիպատիա ունեմ:

----------


## Vaho

Ով կասի էսոօր ֆուտբոլ կա՞ ցույց տալու էն

----------


## Amourchik

> Ով կասի էսոօր ֆուտբոլ կա՞ ցույց տալու էն


Այսօր չգիտեմ, բայց վաղը կա ու «մենք ենք» :Cool:

----------


## Vaho

Աստղը ընդամենը ասել էր որ մեր թիմը եզակի թիմա, կարծում եմ դրա իրավունքը ուներ ասելու, ու դրանով ոչ մեկին չեր վիրավորել, ճիշտա՞, բայց Լեոն մի անգամից « անտիպատիա ա» հա խի՞: 
Ախր որ իմանաս ոնց եմ Բարսից :Bad:  չես պատկերացնում, մանավանդ էտ թիմի երեք հոգուց, բայց ի տարբերություն քեզ  հակառակ կողմի նոռմալ գրառման դիմաց, էտ ձեվով չեմ արտահայտվել :Wink:

----------


## Լեո

> Աստղը ընդամենը ասել էր որ մեր թիմը եզակի թիմա, կարծում եմ դրա իրավունքը ուներ ասելու, ու դրանով ոչ մեկին չեր վիրավորել, ճիշտա՞, բայց Լեոն մի անգամից « անտիպատիա ա» հա խի՞: 
> Ախր որ իմանաս ոնց եմ Բարսից չես պատկերացնում, մանավանդ էտ թիմի երեք հոգուց, բայց ի տարբերություն քեզ  հակառակ կողմի նոռմալ գրառման դիմաց, էտ ձեվով չեմ արտահայտվել


Vro ջան, որ անտիպատիա ունեմ Ռեալի նկատմամբ, կարո՞ղ ա հակառակն ասեմ, ասեմ սիմպատիա ունեմ: Ինչ կա, էն եմ ասում, էդտեղ վիրավորական ոչինչ չկա: Չեմ սիրում էդ թիմին ու չեմ էլ թաքցնում:

----------


## Լեո

> Ով կասի էսոօր ֆուտբոլ կա՞ ցույց տալու էն


Էսօր Արմենիայով 2 խաղ են ցույց տալու.
*23:00* Դեպորտիվո - Սևիլիա
*01:00* Վալենսիա - Վիլիառեալ

աղբյուր

----------


## Vaho

> Vro ջան, որ անտիպատիա ունեմ Ռեալի նկատմամբ, կարո՞ղ ա հակառակն ասեմ, ասեմ սիմպատիա ունեմ: Ինչ կա, էն եմ ասում, էդտեղ վիրավորական ոչինչ չկա: Չեմ սիրում էդ թիմին ու չեմ էլ թաքցնում:




Լեո ջան ես չեմ վիրավորվում, էտ բնականա, դու Ռեալ չես սիրում, բայց որ չես թաքցնում ու ասում էս առանց պատճառի, դրա համար եմ ասում

----------


## Լեո

Vro ջան, ֆուտբոլի ժամերն ասել եմ, տեսա՞ր:

----------


## Vaho

> Էսօր Արմենիայով 2 խաղ են ցույց տալու.
> *23:00* Դեպորտիվո - Սևիլիա
> *01:00* Վալենսիա - Վիլիառեալ


Երկուսնել շատ հետաքրքիր խաղեր են լինելու,  

Դեպերտիվո- Սեվիլիա 30 70%

Վալենսիա- Վիլիառեալ 50 50%

Իմ կարծիքով :Think:

----------


## Vaho

> Vro ջան, ֆուտբոլի ժամերն ասել եմ, տեսա՞ր:


Հա մերսի :Wink:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Երկուսնել շատ հետաքրքիր խաղեր են լինելու,  
> 
> Դեպերտիվո- Սեվիլիա 30 70%
> 
> Վալենսիա- Վիլիառեալ 50 50%
> 
> Իմ կարծիքով


Իմ անձնական կարծիքով էսօր Դեպորտիվոն հաղթելուա Սևիլիային,իսկ Վալենսիա-Վիլյառեալը 1-1-ա պրծնելու :Smile:

----------


## Լեո

> Իմ անձնական կարծիքով էսօր Դեպորտիվոն հաղթելուա Սևիլիային,իսկ Վալենսիա-Վիլյառեալը 1-1-ա պրծնելու


Վահիկ ջան, քո կարծիքը ոչ անձնակա՞ն էլ ա լինում :Think:

----------


## Vaho

> Իմ անձնական կարծիքով էսօր Դեպորտիվոն հաղթելուա Սևիլիային,իսկ Վալենսիա-Վիլյառեալը 1-1-ա պրծնելու


Լավ կլներ ես Սեվիլիաին վապշե չեմ սիրում , իսկ Դեպոռտիվոին միշտել բալետ եմ արել էտ թիմը շատա դուրս գալի ափսոս էս վերջերս լավ չեն խաղում, բայց առաջ կարգին թիմ էին

----------


## Սամվել

> Վահիկ ջան, քո կարծիքը ոչ անձնակա՞ն էլ ա լինում


ախպեր սենց կարդում եմ ոնց որ էն ուռածների խոսակցությունից լլինի "հիմա Լուսինը մի հատա չէ 4 հատ"  :LOL:

----------


## Լեո

> ախպեր սենց կարդում եմ ոնց որ էն ուռածների խոսակցությունից լլինի "հիմա Լուսինը մի հատա չէ 4 հատ"


Սամ ջան, լա՞վ ես:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Աստղը ընդամենը ասել էր որ մեր թիմը եզակի թիմա, կարծում եմ դրա իրավունքը ուներ ասելու, ու դրանով ոչ մեկին չեր վիրավորել, ճիշտա՞, բայց Լեոն մի անգամից « անտիպատիա ա» հա խի՞: 
> Ախր որ իմանաս ոնց եմ Բարսից չես պատկերացնում, մանավանդ էտ թիմի երեք հոգուց, բայց ի տարբերություն քեզ  հակառակ կողմի նոռմալ գրառման դիմաց, էտ ձեվով չեմ արտահայտվել


Հա լավ, մեր Լեոն ա, թեթև տար, իրան դարձի կբերենք :Smile:

----------


## Լեո

> Իմ անձնական կարծիքով էսօր Դեպորտիվոն հաղթելուա Սևիլիային,իսկ Վալենսիա-Վիլյառեալը 1-1-ա պրծնելու


Դոպորտիվոն առաջին խաղակեսից հետո 1-0 հաշվով հաղթում ա Սևիլիային; Ընդ որում Սևիլիայից 41-րդ րոպեին կարմիր քարտ ա ստացել Մարեսկան;

----------


## Լեո

50-րդ րոպեին Լուիս Ֆաբիանոն հավասարեցրել ա հաշիվը Դեպ.-Սևիլ. խաղում;

----------


## Ambrosine

> Լավ կլներ ես Սեվիլիաին վապշե չեմ սիրում , իսկ Դեպոռտիվոին միշտել բալետ եմ արել էտ թիմը շատա դուրս գալի ափսոս էս վերջերս լավ չեն խաղում, բայց առաջ կարգին թիմ էին


Կարող ա Դեպորտիվոյին նրա համար ես սիրում, որ Միլանին 4-0 թե 4-1 հաղթեց? :LOL: 
ես էլ ընդհակառակը, նախապատվություն այս 2 թիմերից տալիս եմ Սևիլյային

----------


## Amourchik

> Կարող ա Դեպորտիվոյին նրա համար ես սիրում, որ Միլանին 4-0 թե 4-1 հաղթեց?
> ես էլ ընդհակառակը, նախապատվություն այս 2 թիմերից տալիս եմ Սևիլյային


Իսկ ես Սևիլյաին չեմ սիրում, շատ դաժան ա խաղում :Bad:

----------


## Լեո

> Կարող ա Դեպորտիվոյին նրա համար ես սիրում, որ Միլանին 4-0 թե 4-1 հաղթեց?
> ես էլ ընդհակառակը, նախապատվություն այս 2 թիմերից տալիս եմ Սևիլյային


Էս տարի հենց առաջին տուրում Դեպորտիվոն էնպես չարեց, որ դու Դեպորտիվո սիրես :LOL: 

Հ.Գ. Աչքդ լույս, Սևիլիան արդեն 1-2 հաշվով հաղթում ա, խաղավարտին էլ մի քանի րոպե ա մնացել;

----------


## Ambrosine

> Իսկ ես Սևիլյաին չեմ սիրում, շատ դաժան ա խաղում


ինչ իմաստով? Որ խաղի սկզբից մինչև վերջ անիմաստ վազում ա ու թեկուզ պատակահան՝ գոլ? :LOL: 
թե վնասվածքները նկատի ունես?
վերջը չասիր քննությունդ ինչ արիր



> Էս տարի հենց առաջին տուրում Դեպորտիվոն էնպես չարեց, որ դու Դեպորտիվո սիրես
> 
> Հ.Գ. Աչքդ լույս, Սևիլիան արդեն 1-2 հաշվով հաղթում ա, խաղավարտին էլ մի քանի րոպե ա մնացել;


 :LOL:  էդ պատահական հաղթանակ-պարտությունները դեր չեն խաղում իմ տրամադրվածության վրա, ուղղակի շաաաատ շուտվանից չեմ սիրում, ոչ թե չեմ սիրում, այլ անտարբեր եմ

----------


## Լեո

> էդ պատահական հաղթանակ-պարտությունները դեր չեն խաղում իմ տրամադրվածության վրա, ուղղակի շաաաատ շուտվանից չեմ սիրում, ոչ թե չեմ սիրում, այլ անտարբեր եմ


Բա Բարսային ինչու՞ չես սիրում :Think:  Որովհետև Ռեալից հզոր ա, դրա՞ համար…  :Tongue: 
Կարող ես չպատասխանել, գիտեմ՝ ըտենց ա :Tongue:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Բա Բարսային ինչու՞ չես սիրում Որովհետև Ռեալից հզոր ա, դրա՞ համար… 
> Կարող ես չպատասխանել, գիտեմ՝ ըտենց ա


Չեմ սիրում, որովհետև լացկան թիմ է՝ անշնորհք երկրպագուներով /Նոու կամպի հետ եմ, ձեր հետ չեմ/, թույնով լցված են, պատմական կնճիռը խեղդում է իրենց... շարունակեմ?

ու էլ ապատեղեկատվություն չտարածես :Angry2:  :Tongue: 
Ռեալից հզորը չկա :Hands Up:

----------


## Լեո

> Չեմ սիրում, որովհետև լացկան թիմ է՝ անշնորհք երկրպագուներով /Նոու կամպի հետ եմ, ձեր հետ չեմ/, *թույնով լցված են*, պատմական կնճիռը խեղդում է իրենց... շարունակեմ?


Էն որ Ռեալցիներն այծ են անվանում, դրա՞ համար ես ասում :LOL: 
Թեթև տար, իրենց երբեմն հասնում ա :LOL:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Էն որ Ռեալցիներն այծ են անվանում, դրա՞ համար ես ասում
> Թեթև տար, իրենց երբեմն հասնում ա


հա բայց Ռեալիստներն էլ Բարսային ուրիշ կերպ են անվանում, բայց նորմալ են պահում իրենց: Իսկ Նոու կամպում /հենց խաղադաշտում/ խաղից հետո կարաս մի 10 հատ հեռախոս գտնես, 155 հատ կրակայրիչ.... անշնորհք են :Bad: , իսկ մերոնք դաժե ծափահարում եմ ձերոնցից ոմանց՝ տվյալ ֆուտբոլիստի համար բացառիկ դեպք հանդիսացող լավ խաղի համար

----------


## Vaho

Էսօր եթե Ռաուլը խաղա, ուրեմն դա կլինի նրա 500–րդ խաղը Ռեալի կազմում, հալալա էդ տղուն իրոք:
Էսի լուրջ թիվա, մալադեց Ռաուլ :Ok:

----------


## Deutschland

> Չեմ սիրում, որովհետև լացկան թիմ է՝ անշնորհք երկրպագուներով /Նոու կամպի հետ եմ, ձեր հետ չեմ/, թույնով լցված են, պատմական կնճիռը խեղդում է իրենց... շարունակեմ?
> 
> ու էլ ապատեղեկատվություն չտարածես
> Ռեալից հզորը չկա


էսինչ սրտաճմլիկ բաներ էք գրում, :LOL:

----------


## Լեո

> էսինչ սրտաճմլիկ բաներ էք գրում,


Ես կասեի իսկական *ԱԲՍՈՒՐԴ*...

----------


## Ambrosine

> էսինչ սրտաճմլիկ բաներ էք գրում,


ինչի? ճշմարտությունից Ձեր սիրտը ճմլվում է? :Tongue: 



> Ես կասեի իսկական *ԱԲՍՈՒՐԴ*...


Լեո :Angry2:  քո գրածը ոչ թե Բարսային կույր սիրողի գրած է, այլ Ռեալին կույր ատելությամբ ատողի :Angry2:

----------


## Լեո

> Լեո քո գրածը ոչ թե Բարսային կույր սիրողի գրած է, այլ Ռեալին կույր ատելությամբ ատողի


Չեմ թաքցնում, Բարսային սիրում եմ, որովհետև արժանի ա սիրվելու, և Ռեալին ատում եմ, որովհետև առավել ևս արժանի ա ատվելու:

Հ.Գ. Սերս ու ատելությունս կույր չեն, մի զրպարտիր :Angry2:

----------


## REAL_ist

ինչնա դրա աբսուրդ որ անշնորք են ասում ենք անշնորք…և ոչ  միայն ֆանատները Նոու Կամպի այլև որոշ խաղացողներ

----------

Ambrosine (11.01.2009), Amourchik (11.01.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Չեմ թաքցնում, Բարսային սիրում եմ, որովհետև արժանի ա սիրվելու, և Ռեալին ատում եմ, որովհետև առավել ևս արժանի ա ատվելու:
> 
> Հ.Գ. Սերս ու ատելությունս կույր չեն, մի զրպարտիր


Ատվելու արժանի են միայն լավագույնները :Tongue: 
Իսկ սիրուդ ու ատելությանդ համար համապատասխան ակնոցներ կան :Angry2:

----------


## Լեո

> ինչնա դրա աբսուրդ որ անշնորք են ասում ենք անշնորք…և ոչ  միայն ֆանատները Նոու Կամպի այլև որոշ խաղացողներ


Այ էսա աբսուրդը.



> Ռեալից հզորը չկա





> Ատվելու արժանի են միայն լավագույնները


Սա լրիվ աբսուրդ ա:

----------


## Vaho

Գոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոլ  երկրորդ րոպե Արիան Ռոբեն

----------


## Լեո

Ձեր Ռոբենը նոր գոլ խփեց /3-րդ րոպեին/:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Այ էսա աբսուրդը.
> 
> 
> 
> Սա լրիվ աբսուրդ ա:


հեչ էլ աբսուրդ չի

Ռաուլը հարված ստացավ :Angry2:

----------


## Vaho

Գոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոլ 16 րդ րոպե  Ռաուլ 0:2

----------


## Ambrosine

Ռաուլ, 17-րդ րոպե
Գոոոոոոոոոոոոոոլ :Hands Up:

----------

PygmaliOn (11.01.2009), Ռեդ (11.01.2009)

----------


## Amourchik

> Ռաուլ, 17-րդ րոպե
> Գոոոոոոոոոոոոոոլ


Ես էլ եմ ուզում ասեմ գոոոոոոոոոոոլ, բայց ոչ միայն Ռաուլի , այլ նաև Ռոբբենի համար :Love: 
Հ.Գ. Ամեն ինչ դեռ շարունակվելու է  :Hands Up:  :Ok:  :Wink:

----------

Ambrosine (11.01.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ես էլ եմ ուզում ասեմ գոոոոոոոոոոոլ, բայց ոչ միայն Ռաուլի , այլ նաև Ռոբբենի համար
> Հ.Գ. Ամեն ինչ դեռ շարունակվելու է


Ռոբենի համար Վրոն ասեց՝ գոոոոոոոոոոլ :LOL:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Ուխ, ստավկես կպնումա :LOL:

----------


## Amaru

_Ռաաաաաաաաաամոոոոոոոս…_  :Yahoo:

----------


## Vaho

Գոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոլ  65 րդ րոպե Ռամոս
Շատ գեղեցիկ գոլ :Hands Up:  0:3

----------


## Vaho

Տեսaք ինչ գոլ էր, ՌԱՄՈՍ  :Ok:

----------


## Լեո

> Գոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոլ  65 րդ րոպե Ռամոս
> Շատ գեղեցիկ գոլ 0:3


Ռամոսը խաղից դուրս էր :Angry2:

----------


## Amourchik

Ռամոս գոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոլ/շատ սիրուն :Blush: / :Hands Up:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Շնորհավորում եմ 2-րդ տեղի կապակցությամբ

----------


## Լեո

> Շնորհավորում եմ 2-րդ տեղի կապակցությամբ


Դեռ շուտ ա Ռեալին 2-րդ տեղը շնորհել:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Ես էս տուրից հետո նկատի ունեի..... Սևիլիայի հետ կիսելու են 2-րդ տեղը...

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ռամոսը խաղից դուրս էր





> Դեռ շուտ ա Ռեալին 2-րդ տեղը շնորհել:


մարդ էլ սենց ատի


Երեխեք, շնորհավոր :Hands Up:

----------

Amourchik (11.01.2009), PygmaliOn (11.01.2009), Ուրվական (12.01.2009)

----------


## Vaho

Շնորհավոր բոլորիտ Ռեալը ևս մեկ հաղթանակ տարավ :Wink:

----------

Amourchik (11.01.2009)

----------


## REAL_ist

Շնորհավորանքներս մերոնց, ափսոս Ռամոսը գոլը չտեսա :Sad:

----------

Amourchik (11.01.2009)

----------


## Սերխիո

> Էն որ Ռեալցիներն *այծ* են անվանում, դրա՞ համար ես ասում


մեկ-մեկ էլ ես ասում եմ ՝  Hala Madrid, puta barca :Tongue:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Ռամոն Կալդերոնը մոտակա ժամերի ընթացքում կարող է հրաժարական տալ :Shok: 

http://www.zonefootball.net/_forum_/...ed=1#post19737

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Ռամոն Կալդերոնը մոտակա ժամերի ընթացքում կարող է հրաժարական տալ
> 
> http://www.zonefootball.net/_forum_/...ed=1#post19737


Շուտ պտի գնար:  :Smile:

----------


## REAL_ist

ես մեկնել սուտասան դուս եկավ, պետքա Ֆլորենտինոն հետ գա

----------


## REAL_ist

*Ռամոն Կալդեռոնը հրաժարական տվեց*
շնորհակալություն իրան 2 չեմպիոնական տիտղոսի համար, բայց խարդախությունների համար իրան դատելնելա քիչ
ոնցոր Ֆլորենտինո Պերեսի հակառակ պատկերը լիներ, իրանից ինտերտ դժվարա պատկերացնել պրեզիդենտին, ես ավելի կողմնակից եմ ակտիվ պրեզիդենտի, որ մարդ իմանա ուժեղ անհատա թեկավարում ակումբը, տակ շտո սպասումեմ Պերեսի վերադրաձին

----------


## Yellow Raven

Բայց դե մրցաշրջանի կեսից, էն էլ էն ժամանակ,երբ արդեն նոր գլխավոր մարզչի գլխավորությամբ թիմը հաղթանակներա տանում..... Լավ հոտ չի գալիս սրանից,աչքիս էս տարի Ռեալը առանց մրցանակ մնա...

http://www.zonefootball.net/_forum_/...ed=1#post19744

----------


## Amourchik

վաայ ես հեչ չէի ուզում, որ ինքը հենց հիմա պաշտոնանկ լինի:Մի խոսքով այս տարի Ռեալի համար ամենադժվարինն է եղել:Այդ մասին ասում են գրեթե բոլորը, ով գոնե մի քիչ հետևում է Ռեալին:Մրցաշրջանի սկզբից գրեթե ամբողջ թիմը՝ 11 հոգի,վնասվածքներ էին ստացել, այնուհետև գլխավոր մարզիչ Բերնդ Շուստերին պաշտոնանկ արեցին, ապա 2 ձեռք բերում կատարեցին, որոնցից միայն մեկի վրա կարող են հույս դնել ՉԼ-ում, ապա  Ռամոն Կալդերոնին պաշտոնանկ արեցին, հետո՞ :Sad: 
Հ.Գ. Ռեալի ընդդիմության ներկայացուցիչների նախագահը հայտարարել է, որ սա Ռեալի պատմության մեջ ամենախայտառակ բանն է, այն ինչ իրեն թւյլ է տվել Ռամոն Կալդերոնը, դեռ ոչ ոք նման բան չի արել Ռեալի ավելի քան մեկ դարյա պատմության մեջ, սակայն առանց այն էլ ծանր վիճակում գտնվող Ռեալին, ով նոր-նոր սկսում էր իր հաղթարշավը, սա ամենևին էլ չի օգնի,ընդհակառակը՝ կխանգարի:Ես շատ եմ ուզում նայել ֆուտբոլ, առանց քաղաքականություն զգալու, սակայն ինչպես երևում է դա էլ է արդեն անհնարին թվում:Հուսանք, որ այս ամենը շատ շուտ կավարտվի և մենք այս ամենի ազդեցությունը այնքան էլ չենք զգա :Sad:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Որովհետև նախագահին ընտրելուց նայում են ոչ թե նախագահի ունակություններին, այլ թե ինչ խաղացողներա խոսք տվել գնել :Angry2:

----------


## Amourchik

> Որովհետև նախագահին ընտրելուց նայում են ոչ թե նախագահի ունակություններին, այլ թե ինչ խաղացողներա խոսք տվել գնել


Հասկանում եմ, բայց հիմա ամենևին էլ ճիշտ ժամանակը չէր Կալդերոնին պատժելու համար, ավելորդ շտապողականությունը Ռեալին շատ վնասներ է հասցրել այսքան տարիների ընթացքում:Կարելի էր սպասել մինչև մրցաշրջանի ավարտը, ապա անել այս ամենը, բայց հիմա, երբ նոր-նոր կարծես, թե ամեն ինչ վերակառուցվում է, պետք չէր նման բան անել:Մեկ անգամ ևս կրկնում եմ, որ հույս ունեմ, որ թիմի խաղի վրա այս ամենը ոչ մի կերպ չի անդրադառնա և կկարողանան շրջանցել այս ամենը ու շարունակեն նույն տեմպով՝ այսինքն հաղթելը:

----------


## Amourchik

Կենտրոն ալիքով ցույց են տալիս Ռեալի պատմությունը:Կարող եք նայել :Love:

----------


## REAL_ist

Կալդերոնը եթե չկեխծեր վստահության հանրաքվեն դեկտեմբերին դուս կվռնդվեր, դրա համար էլ ճիշտա որ հիմա ինքը իրա ոտով գնաց, լավ չի բայց դե տենց խայտառակությունից հետո մնալը անպատվաբեր արարք կլիներ ու ակումբի անունը կընկներ, նենցել քցեց անունը էշ բիձեն :Angry2:

----------


## Amourchik

> Կալդերոնը եթե չկեխծեր վստահության հանրաքվեն դեկտեմբերին դուս կվռնդվեր, դրա համար էլ ճիշտա որ հիմա ինքը իրա ոտով գնաց, լավ չի բայց դե տենց խայտառակությունից հետո մնալը անպատվաբեր արարք կլիներ ու ակումբի անունը կընկներ, նենցել քցեց անունը էշ բիձեն


Ինչ ուզում է լինի, միևնույնն է սա թիմի վրա դրականորեն չի ազդի, իսկ եթե դրական չի ազդելու, ապա կարելի էր հիմա այդ ամենից խուսափել:Ես էլ կողմ չէի, որ Կալդերոնը մնար, բայց նրա պաշտոնանկ լինելու ամենևին էլ ճիշտ ժամանակը չէր :Think:

----------


## Ռեդ

Ռեալի պաշտոնական կայքը չի բացում մոտս  :Unsure:  Մի լինք տվեք կարդամ էդ հրաժարականի վերաբերյալ  :Unsure:

----------


## Amourchik

> Ռեալի պաշտոնական կայքը չի բացում մոտս  Մի լինք տվեք կարդամ էդ հրաժարականի վերաբերյալ


հիմա կտամ :Ok:

----------


## Amourchik

http://www.lenta.ru/news/2009/01/16/calderon/
Ահա :Wink:

----------


## REAL_ist

հեսա ստեղ գրածա, պաշտոնականը իմ մոտել չբացեց :Think: 

http://halamadrid.ru/_20090116/news/news.php#8216

----------

Ռեդ (16.01.2009)

----------


## Ռեդ

Մի ուրիշ սայտում էլ գրած էր, որ կարող ա տա: Հիմի հաստատ տվել ա՞

----------


## Amourchik

> Մի ուրիշ սայտում էլ գրած էր, որ կարող ա տա: Հիմի հաստատ տվել ա՞


Հա հաստատ :Ok:

----------


## Ռեդ

Հա լավ համոզվեցի
Հ.Գ. Էս պաշտոնականը շատ ծանր սայտ ա, մի կերպ ա բացում միշտ

----------


## Amourchik

> Հա լավ համոզվեցի
> Հ.Գ. Էս պաշտոնականը շատ ծանր սայտ ա, մի կերպ ա բացում միշտ


Հա՞, իսկ ինձ մոտ լավ էլ բացում է :Tongue: 
Հ.Գ.Ահա նորից սկսվեց-Ռեալի փոխավագը վնասվածք է ստացել հա՞մեկ ամիս էլ ինքը չի խաղա, իսկ ես սպասում էի, որ Օսասունայի հետ խաղին ինքը կլինի :Sad: Շատ ափսոս, իր տեղը շաատ է զգացվում, նամանավանդ Սնեյդերը հիմա այնքան էլ ոնց որ լավ չի խաղում, իսկ բարեհաջող փոխանցումների դեպքում Ռոբբենը ավելի շատ օգուտ կտար թիմին :Sad:

----------


## Amourchik

http://halamadrid.ru/_20090116/news/news.php#8216
Կխնդրեի, որ գոնե մեկ անգամ կարդայիք այս հիանալի հարցազրույցը, որը տվել է Միչել Սալգադոն:Նման բան ես շատ վաղուց չէի կարդացել, ամեն ինչ այնքան հիանալի է ասված, որ նույնիսկ 5 անգամ էլ կարդացի ու ուզում եմ էլի ու էլի կարդալ, հիանալի է :Love:

----------


## Սամվել

> Հա՞, իսկ ինձ մոտ լավ էլ բացում է
> Հ.Գ.Ահա նորից սկսվեց-Ռեալի փոխավագը վնասվածք է ստացել հա՞մեկ ամիս էլ ինքը չի խաղա, իսկ ես սպասում էի, որ Օսասունայի հետ խաղին ինքը կլինիՇատ ափսոս, իր տեղը շաատ է զգացվում, նամանավանդ Սնեյդերը հիմա այնքան էլ ոնց որ լավ չի խաղում, իսկ բարեհաջող փոխանցումների դեպքում Ռոբբենը ավելի շատ օգուտ կտար թիմին


Ռոբեննա վնասվածք ստացե՞լ  :Blush:

----------


## PygmaliOn

> Ռոբեննա վնասվածք ստացե՞լ


Փոխավագը Գուտին...

----------


## Amourchik

> Ռոբեննա վնասվածք ստացե՞լ


չէ Հունտելիարը :Tongue:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Հունտելաարը երբ փոխավագ դառավ? :Shok:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Հա՞, իսկ ինձ մոտ լավ էլ բացում է
> Հ.Գ.Ահա նորից սկսվեց-Ռեալի փոխավագը վնասվածք է ստացել հա՞մեկ ամիս էլ ինքը չի խաղա, իսկ ես սպասում էի, որ Օսասունայի հետ խաղին ինքը կլինիՇատ ափսոս, իր տեղը շաատ է զգացվում, նամանավանդ Սնեյդերը հիմա այնքան էլ ոնց որ լավ չի խաղում, իսկ բարեհաջող փոխանցումների դեպքում Ռոբբենը ավելի շատ օգուտ կտար թիմին


Սնեյդերը լավ էլ խաղում ա:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Հունտելաարը երբ փոխավագ դառավ?


Ընդամենը հումոր էր:  :Wink: 
Գուտիի մասին էր խոսքը:

----------


## Սամվել

> Ռոբբենը ավելի շատ օգուտ կտար թիմին


Հա դե մի քիչ ուշադիր չէի կարդացել... էս տողերին էի մենակ նայել..  :LOL:

----------


## Սերխիո

Սպասում եմ Պերեսին …

----------


## REAL_ist

այ էս պլանից ավելի սիրունա նայվում :Cool:

----------

Ambrosine (18.01.2009), Monk (18.01.2009), Սերխիո (18.01.2009)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

հերթական չնշանակված պենալը Ռեալի դարպասին, Բու-ռուլ սոխառած  :Angry2:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Գեղեցիկ կոմբինացիա է, ձախ թևից ներխուժում են տուգանային հրապարակ, գնդակը կախում դեպի կենտրոն, գլխի հարված և գոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոլ: Կասիլյասը շանս չուներ: 0-1 Օսասունան առջևում է:  :Smile:

----------


## Լեո

Գոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոո՜լ :Hands Up: 

Ռեալ 0 - 1 Օսասունա :Hands Up:  :Hands Up: 

Javad Nekounam 20՛ :Hands Up:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> հերթական չնշանակված պենալը Ռեալի դարպասին, Բու-ռուլ սոխառած


Բայց էդքան ակնհայտ չէր, ճիշտա կարողա վերջում կպավ ոտին,բայց մինչև էդ արդեն Օսասունայի խաղացողը պատրաստվում էր ընկնելուն :Wink:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Բայց էդքան ակնհայտ չէր, ճիշտա կարողա վերջում կպավ ոտին,բայց մինչև էդ արդեն Օսասունայի խաղացողը պատրաստվում էր ընկնելուն


Չէ կար: սկզբում հրեց, հետո էլ տեսավ որ կհասնի նավսյակի ոտին էլ խփեց:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

5 րոպե առաջ: 

Ռեալի ֆուտբոլիստները ստացել են տուգանային հարվածի իրավունք: Մոտ 40 մետր հեռավորության վրա դրպասից: Պեպեն է մոտենում գնդակին, գնդակը գեղեցիկ կորագծով ուղարկում է տուգանային հրապարակ, Ռամոսը ազատվում է պաշտպանների հսկողությունից, ու գլխի գեղեցիկ հարվածով գնդակը ուղարկում է դարպասը: 
Հաշիվը կարող էր լինել 1-1 եթե Ռամոսը մեկ քայլ հետ լիներ: Խաղից դուրս  :Smile:  

Հ.Գ. Արմենաին ցույց տալի՞ս ա: Կարծեմ չէ, դրա համար եմ գրում մի քիչ խաղի մասին ինֆո լինի

----------


## Սամվել

ՆԵրս ցույց տալիսա  :LOL:

----------


## Լեո

> ՆԵրս ցույց տալիսա


Հիմա ցու՞յց ա տալիս :Shok:  Բա ես էլ գիտեմ ընդմիջում ա :LOL:

----------


## Մարկիզ

Ռեալը իր բավականին ուժեղ կազմով հերթական անգամ թույլ ֆուտբոլ է խաղում: Այո, Արմենիան ցուցադրում է: :Cool:  :Jpit:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Գոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոո՜լ
> 
> Ռեալ 0 - 1 Օսասունա
> 
> Javad Nekounam 20՛


Փաստորեն, եթե Օսասունան հաղթի, երեկվա իմ միտքը սխալ չի լինի: :LOL:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Ռեալը էսօր ձև չունիկ կրելու` էդքան կրեց իրար հետևից հերիքա :LOL:

----------


## Լեո

> Փաստորեն, եթե Օսասունան հաղթի, երեկվա իմ միտքը սխալ չի լինի:


Թող քո ասածը լինի… *Ամեն...*

----------


## Սամվել

> Ռեալը էսօր ձև չունիկ կրելու` էդքան կրեց իրար հետևից հերիքա


Հա էլի իրոք... Ռեալի կարգի թիմի համար շատելա... ճոխ կլինի չեն դիմանա  :Tongue:   :LOL:  :LOL:  

Հ.Գ.  :Stop:  Կատակ եմ անում ինձ սպանել չկա  :LOL:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

Ոչինչ հեսա Հունտելաարին կտեսնեք :Smile:

----------


## Լեո

> Հա էլի իրոք... Ռեալի կարգի թիմի համար շատելա... ճոխ կլինի չեն դիմանա   
> 
> Հ.Գ.  Կատակ եմ անում ինձ սպանել չկա


Տո շատ լավ էլ ճիշտ ու լուրջ ես ասում, Սամ ջան :Wink:  Ինչի՞ց կամ ումի՞ց ես վախենում…
Բարսայի երկրպագուները քո թիկունքին կանգնած են :Wink:  :Smile:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Չէ կար: սկզբում հրեց, հետո էլ տեսավ որ կհասնի նավսյակի ոտին էլ խփեց:


Եթե չդիպեր էլ , չկար 11 մ ,քանի որ գնդակը լքել  էր դաշտը :Smile:

----------


## Սամվել

> Տո շատ լավ էլ ճիշտ ու լուրջ ես ասում, Սամ ջան Ինչի՞ց կամ ումի՞ց ես վախենում…
> Բարսայի երկրպագուները քո թիկունքին կանգնած են


Դե լավ ... ոչմեկից էլ չեմ վախենում... ուղակի  :Smile:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Տո շատ լավ էլ ճիշտ ու լուրջ ես ասում, Սամ ջան Ինչի՞ց կամ ումի՞ց ես վախենում…
> Բարսայի երկրպագուները քո թիկունքին կանգնած են


Իջեք գետնին կանգնեք: Էտ տղեն մեղք ա:
Իսկ Ռեալի մասին նման բաներ ասելը ուղղակի ծիծաղելի ա: 
Էսօր հաղթելու ենք:
Հունտելաարը գոլ(եր) ա խփելու:

----------


## Սամվել

> Իջեք գետնին կանգնեք: Էտ տղեն մեղք ա:
> Իսկ Ռեալի մասին նման բաներ ասելը ուղղակի ծիծաղելի ա: 
> Էսօր հաղթելու ենք:
> Հունտելաարը գոլ(եր) ա խփելու:


Հա դե  :LOL:

----------


## Լեո

> Դե լավ ... ոչմեկից էլ չեմ վախենում... ուղակի


Քեզ չեմ նախանձի, եթե (Աստված չանի) *Astgh*-ը գրածդ տեսնի :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------

Ambrosine (19.01.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> Հունտելաարը *գոլ(եր)* ա խփելու:


Փակագծերը ճիշտ տեղում չես դրել, ճիշտ կլիներ էսպես.

Հունտելարը (գոլեր) ա խփելու :LOL:

----------


## Սերխիո

Վահիկի ավատրը բացել ա  :Jpit:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Եթե չդիպեր էլ , չկար 11 մ ,քանի որ գնդակը լքել  էր դաշտը


Բայց հարցը էնա,որ էդ չէր պատճառը որ պենալ չդրեց,թե չէ դեղին չէր ցույց տա :Wink:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Շատ խոսացինք ` գոլ խփին :LOL:

----------


## Սերխիո

Դրինք միջում … Դարպասի

----------


## Ներսես_AM

1-1 մալադեց Ռամոս  :Smile:  բայց դարպասապահը մեղավոր էր  :Smile:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

2-1  էս մի գոլը չտեսա, ինտերնետս անջատվեց էտ մոմենտին

----------


## Yellow Raven

Աչքիս ուզումա կրի,բայց դե հեսա Օսասունան կխփի :Smile:

----------


## Monk

> Աչքիս ուզումա կրի,բայց դե հեսա Օսասունան կխփի


Իզուր հույսեր մի փայփայի  :LOL:

----------


## Լեո

*Ծախու* մրցավար - Պերես Գուրուլ :Angry2:

----------


## Taurus

էլ ոչ մի խոսք մրցավարների մասին:
Մենակ չասեք թե մարդ ա ինքն էլ ա սխալվում

----------

Լեո (18.01.2009)

----------


## Լեո

200 տոկոսանոց 11 մետրանոցը Գուրուլը չնշանակեց և իր անձնական բյուջեն ավելացրեն մի կլորիկ գումարով:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

:Bad:  ոնց որ ՆՏՎի կամենտատրը ասեց «циրк товариши, самый настоящий цирк»: Աստղ հետո չխոսես պաշտպանելու մասին:

----------

Լեո (18.01.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> «циրк товариши, самый настоящий цирк»:


Գլխավոր խեղկատակ - եզրային մրցավար :Angry2:

----------


## Սամվել

Ռեալի Հերթական անբարոյական հաղթանակը շնորհավոր  :Smile:

----------

Լեո (18.01.2009), Ներսես_AM (18.01.2009)

----------


## Yellow Raven

Օսասունան արժանի չէր պարտության :Angry2:

----------


## Լեո

> Օսասունան արժանի չէր պարտության


Ռեալն էլ արժանի չեր հաղթանակի :Angry2:

----------


## Taurus

> 200 տոկոսանոց 11 մետրանոցը Գուրուլը չնշանակեց և իր անձնական բյուջեն ավելացրեն մի կլորիկ գումարով:


Չէ հա չհավատաս, կբողոքարկեն, Խուանֆռանի կարմիրը չեն հաշվի, Մրցավարչին էլ կտուգանեն, բայց փաստը այն է որ Օսասունան պարտվեց, իսկ որ նշանակեր 11 մետրանոցը ամեն ինչ այլ կերպ կլիներ:

----------


## Լեո

> Չէ հա չհավատաս, կբողոքարկեն, Խուանֆռանի կարմիրը չեն հաշվի, Մրցավարչին էլ կտուգանեն, բայց փաստը այն է որ Օսասունան պարտվեց, իսկ որ նշանակեր 11 մետրանոցը ամեն ինչ այլ կերպ կլիներ:


Կարող ա տուգանեն, բայց Ռեալը ներքին կարգով Բուրուլի ծախսերը կփոխհատուցի, հլը մի բան էլ ավել կտա: Հո՞ էս վերջին խաղը չէր, որ Գուրուլն էր վարում: Դեռ Ռեալը Բուրուլի ծառայություններից շա՜տ ա օգտվելու...

----------


## REAL_ist

խայտառակ մրցավարություն, սակայն մեղադրելը ակումբին, են էլ վերջին խառը վիճակների ֆոնի վրա ետքան էլ արդարացի չի, իսպանական սուդյաների ցածր մակարդակը շուտվանիցա հայտնի
դուք մենակ հիշեք եթե չեմ սխալվում 2 տարի առաջվա նույն Բուրուլի ցիրկը Ռասինգի հետ խաղում երբ 2 հատ պենալ դրեց Ռեալի դարպասին ու դրա շնորհիվ կրվան մերոնք

----------


## Morpheus_NS

Չեմ սիրում սենց բաներ: Միշտ ներվայնանում եմ սենց բաներից՝ անկախ ում օգտին ա դա: Ֆուտբոլը բազար են սարքել: Ընենց են անում, որ չես էլ կարում հաղթանակով ուրախանաս: Էս հարցին եթե լուծում չտան , ֆուտբոլը անհետաքրքիր կդառնա:

----------


## Սամվել

> խայտառակ մրցավարություն, սակայն մեղադրելը ակումբին, են էլ վերջին խառը վիճակների ֆոնի վրա ետքան էլ արդարացի չի, իսպանական սուդյաների ցածր մակարդակը շուտվանիցա հայտնի
> դուք մենակ հիշեք եթե չեմ սխալվում 2 տարի առաջվա նույն Բուրուլի ցիրկը Ռասինգի հետ խաղում երբ 2 հատ պենալ դրեց Ռեալի դարպասին ու դրա շնորհիվ կրվան մերոնք


Չեմ հիշում ... բայց դե նոր նախագահին շա՜տ էր պետք նախագահությունը ամեն գնով հաղթանակով սկսել... նամանավանդ որ ինքը մեծահարուստա...  :Smile:

----------

Լեո (18.01.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> Չեմ հիշում ... բայց դե նոր նախագահին շա՜տ էր պետք նախագահությունը *ամեն գնով* հաղթանակով սկսել... նամանավանդ որ ինքը մեծահարուստա...


Լավ ասեցիր :Smile:

----------


## REAL_ist

իսկ հակառակ դեպքերում կարողա Ռասինգի տերներ մեծահարուստ?
իսկ եթե մի պահ ընդունենք որ ծախվում են մրցավարները, ուրեմն հաստատ համոզված եմ Բարսան էլ առած կլնի շատ դեպքերում, ամեն դեպքում մենք հաստատ դժվար էլ իմանանք

----------


## Սամվել

> իսկ հակառակ դեպքերում կարողա Ռասինգի տերներ մեծահարուստ?
> իսկ եթե մի պահ ընդունենք որ ծախվում են մրցավարները, ուրեմն հաստատ համոզված եմ Բարսան էլ առած կլնի շատ դեպքերում


Չգիտեմ.. հա Բարսա Բարսա եք ասում բայց ինչքան տենում ենք Ռեալնա խաղ առնում  :Smile:  

Չնայած ի՞նչ կա զարմանալու ամենահարուստ ակումբնա  :Smile:

----------


## Taurus

Լավ տղերք ոչինիչ սենց ավելի հետաքրքիր ա, թե չէ 15 միավորով... արդեն անհույս կլիներ, թող թեկուզ սուտի բայց մանր մունր թիմերին կրի ուրախանան էլի, իրանք էլ են մարդ

----------


## Սամվել

> Լավ տղերք ոչինիչ սենց ավելի հետաքրքիր ա, թե չէ 15 միավորով... արդեն անհույս կլիներ, թող թեկուզ սուտի բայց մանր մունր թիմերին կրի ուրախանան էլի, իրանք էլ են մարդ


Էդ մանր մունրներն էլ են մարդ...  :Smile:

----------


## Հայ տղա

Բարև ձեզ. Vro -ն Շնորհաորում է բոլոր ռեալիստներին հախթանակի կապակցությամբ և մաղթում բազում հախթանակներ  :Hands Up:   Իմ կողմից նույնպես շնորհավոր  :Cool:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Չգիտեմ.. հա Բարսա Բարսա եք ասում բայց ինչքան տենում ենք Ռեալնա խաղ առնում


ետ նրանիցա որ Բարսա ես երկրպագում դրա համար էլ մենակ Ռեալիննես տենում, իսկ մենակ են սեզոնը որ Ռոնալդինյոն գլխավոր ռմբարկուներից էր ու գոլերի կեսից շատը պենալով էր խփել աննկատա մնացել

----------


## Սամվել

> Բարև ձեզ. Vro -ն Շնորհաորում է բոլոր ռեալիստներին հախթանակի կապակցությամբ և մաղթում բազում հախթանակներ   Իմ կողմից նույնպես շնորհավոր


Վրոյին ասա մենք էլ իրան ենք Շնորհավորում  :Smile:  Rեալի հերթական անբարոյական հաղթանակի կապակցությամբ  :Smile:

----------


## Սամվել

> ետ նրանիցա որ Բարսա ես երկրպագում դրա համար էլ մենակ Ռեալիննես տենում, իսկ մենակ են սեզոնը որ Ռոնալդինյոն գլխավոր ռմբարկուներից էր ու գոլերի կեսից շատը պենալով էր խփել աննկատա մնացել


Հա դե բան ասիր էլի... Տենց որ վերցնենք սաղ պենալ խփող ռմբառկուներին կարանք հանենք.. Օրինակ հենց նույն Վիլյան ... բայց դե հո տենց չի  :Smile:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> իսկ հակառակ դեպքերում կարողա Ռասինգի տերներ մեծահարուստ?
> իսկ եթե մի պահ ընդունենք որ ծախվում են մրցավարները, ուրեմն հաստատ համոզված եմ Բարսան էլ առած կլնի շատ դեպքերում, ամեն դեպքում մենք հաստատ դժվար էլ իմանանք


Կարծում եմ, որ էս հարցում պետք է չխորանալ, թե որ թիմին են շատ օգնել, ով ա առել կամ ծախվել: Շատ խաղեր եմ տեսել թե Բարսային, թե Յուվեի, թե Միլանի ու շատ ուրիշ թիմերի կատարմամբ, երբ ակնհայտ սխալներ են թույլ տվել մրցավարները: Անկախ թե որ թիմի երկրպագուն ենք, պիտի ընդունենք, որ նման բաները ֆուտբոլի ուղեկիցն են դարձել այսօր ու ահավոր անհետաքրքիր են դարձնում ֆուտբոլը ու նսեմացնում են հաղթանակները: 

Մեկ էլ մի բան էլ. պետք չի միանշանակ պնդել, որ Ռեալն ա խաղը գնել: Շատ հավանական է, որ բուքմեյքերների ձեռքի գործը լինի: Ռեալը պարտվում էր 0:1 հաշվով, իսկ նրա հաղթանակի գործակիցը 1.3 էր :Think:

----------


## Arman_I

Էս խաղը բացեց բայց....

*Հավ բռնող Օսասունայի Վռատար  * *3*
*Մրցավար*

*Օսասունա* *1*

Հ.Գ. Շնորհավոր :Hands Up:

----------

Մարկիզ (19.01.2009)

----------


## Enigmatic

շնորհավորում եմ մեզ :Smile:  հաղթանակի կապակցությամբ,ուռաաաաաաա :Hands Up:  Ռամոսին նենց եմ սիրուուում :Love:

----------


## Լեո

> Մեկ էլ մի բան էլ. պետք չի միանշանակ պնդել, որ Ռեալն ա խաղը գնել: Շատ հավանական է, որ բուքմեյքերների ձեռքի գործը լինի: Ռեալը պարտվում էր 0:1 հաշվով, իսկ նրա հաղթանակի գործակիցը 1.3 էր


0-1 հաշվի ժամանակ էտ ե՞րբ բուքմեյքերները հասցրեցին կապնվել մրցավարի հետ ու նրան կաշառք առաջարկել :Think:

----------


## PetrAni

Ով ինչ ուզում ա ասի, հալալա Ռեալին

Շնորհավորում եմ ռեալիստներին
 մեր սիրած թիմի հերթական 
ՀԱՂԹԱՆԱԿԻ առթիվ: :Bux:

----------

Ambrosine (19.01.2009), Amourchik (18.01.2009), Սերխիո (18.01.2009)

----------


## Սերխիո

բայց  խի՞ մեկդ չի ասում , որ տուգանայինի գծի որ Իգուայնին սվաղին , բան չդրեց…

----------

Ambrosine (19.01.2009), Amourchik (18.01.2009)

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> 0-1 հաշվի ժամանակ էտ ե՞րբ բուքմեյքերները հասցրեցին կապնվել մրցավարի հետ ու նրան կաշառք առաջարկել


Կաշառքը խաղից առաջ են տալիս ու բացի այդ էլ կապնվելը դժվար չի: Եզրային մրցավարը մոմենտ բերանը փակել  եսիմ ում հետ բան էր խոսում:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Ով ինչ ուզում ա ասի, հալա Ռեալին
> 
> Շնորհավորում եմ ռեալիստներին
>  մեր սիրած թիմի հերթական 
> ՀԱՂԹԱՆԱԿԻ առթիվ:


Կնիկ ջան , Ոչ ոք բան չի կարա ասի,Ռեալը նոր ա քնից արթնանում … Տաք են հլը բարսելոնիստները :Wink:

----------

Ռեդ (18.01.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> Տաք են հլը բարսելոնիստները


Տիպիկ ռեալիստի արտահայտություն /երբ ասելու ուրիշ բան չեն ունենում/ :LOL:

----------


## Լեո

> Կաշառքը խաղից առաջ են տալիս ու բացի այդ էլ կապնվելը դժվար չի: Եզրային մրցավարը մոմենտ բերանը փակել  եսիմ ում հետ բան էր խոսում:


Խաղից առաջ բուքմեյքերները եղունգ էին նայում, որ Ռեալը 0-1 հաշվով խաղասկզբին պիտի պարտվի :Think:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Տիպիկ ռեալիստի արտահայտություն /երբ ասելու ուրիշ բան չեն ունենում/



Ուղղակի իրատեսություն ՝ռեալիստություն…

----------

Ambrosine (19.01.2009)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

*Մոդերատորական:Փոխադարձ վիրավորանքներին փոխանցվող վերջին գրառումները ջնջված են: Մնացեք թեմայի սահմաններում:*

----------


## REAL_ist

> Հա դե բան ասիր էլի... Տենց որ վերցնենք սաղ պենալ խփող ռմբառկուներին կարանք հանենք.. Օրինակ հենց նույն Վիլյան ... բայց դե հո տենց չի


Սամո ջան տեղ ոչ թե ռմբբարկույի հարցն էր իմ ուշադրությունը գրավել այլ 11 մետրանոցների ասնովոր մեծ քանակը

----------


## Սամվել

> Սամո ջան տեղ ոչ թե ռմբբարկույի հարցն էր իմ ուշադրությունը գրավել այլ 11 մետրանոցների ասնովոր մեծ քանակը


Քանի՞ հատ էին

----------


## REAL_ist

10-ից շատ էր, կոնկրետ չեմ հիշում, Ռեալի պենալների քանակից 2 անգամ շատ էր

----------


## Սամվել

> 10-ից շատ էր, կոնկրետ չեմ հիշում, Ռեալի պենալների քանակից 2 անգամ շատ էր


Էտ ո՞ր թվին

----------


## REAL_ist

2006-2007

----------


## Սամվել

> 2006-2007


Սեզոնում 30ից ավել խաղա 10 հատ պենալը էտքան շատա՞  :Xeloq: 

Իմիջայլոց... 

*Հալա Մադրիդ նշանակումա Առաջ Մադրիդ ... Աչքիս Սերժիկնելա Ռեալի բալելշիկ*  :LOL:  :LOL:  :Lol2: 

Հ.Գ. Հալա Հայաստան  :LOL:

----------


## Ambrosine

> ոնց որ ՆՏՎի կամենտատրը ասեց «циրк товариши, самый настоящий цирк»: Աստղ հետո չխոսես պաշտպանելու մասին:


Ում պաշտպանելու մասին? ես կոնկրետ էս դեպքում մեղադրում եմ մրցավարին, դուրս էդ պահը ընդհանրապես չեկավ

Շնորհավոր մեզ. ճիշտն ասած, որոշել էի անձամբ Վրոյին էլ շնորհավորել թեմայի շրջանակներում, այն էլ ինքն էր շնորհավորել: *Վրո ջան, շնորհավոր*

չեմ անդրադառնա աբսուրդագույն գրառումներին

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Հիմնականում դու էիր սեզոնի սկզբում ասում, որ բարսային սուդյաները պաշտպանում են, էս են ասնում, էն են անում: Դրա համար էի գրել: Մրցավարին ինչի ես մեղադրում, քեզ թվումը ինքը քոռ էր բան չէ՞ր տեսնում: Կարմիր ցույց տալը արդեն լրիվ ապացուցում էր էն թե, որ թիմի կողմիցա: Թեկուզ եթե ենթադրենք որ սիմուլյացիա էր, մեկա էտ դեպքերում կարմիր չեն տալիս:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Հիմնականում դու էիր սեզոնի սկզբում ասում, որ բարսային սուդյաները պաշտպանում են, էս են ասնում, էն են անում: Դրա համար էի գրել: Մրցավարին ինչի ես մեղադրում, քեզ թվումը ինքը քոռ էր բան չէ՞ր տեսնում: Կարմիր ցույց տալը արդեն լրիվ ապացուցում էր էն թե, որ թիմի կողմիցա: Թեկուզ եթե ենթադրենք որ սիմուլյացիա էր, մեկա էտ դեպքերում կարմիր չեն տալիս:


Ես էլի եմ ասում իմ նկատածը, որ սեզոնի սկզբում լավ էլ աջակցում էին, բայց վերջին խաղերից տեղյակ չեմ

եզրայինը հուշեց Բուրուլին; ես չգիտեմ ու չեմ կարող ասել կոնկրետ ինչու չնշանակեց, բայց մինչ եզրայինը, նշանակել էր: Շատ տհաճ է պատկերացնել, որ կաշառված էր մրցավարային կազմը

----------


## Ambrosine

> Սեզոնում 30ից ավել խաղա 10 հատ պենալը էտքան շատա՞ 
> 
> Իմիջայլոց... 
> 
> *Հալա Մադրիդ նշանակումա Առաջ Մադրիդ ... Աչքիս Սերժիկնելա Ռեալի բալելշիկ* 
> 
> Հ.Գ. Հալա Հայաստան


Աստված չանի սերժը Ռեալի երկրպագու լինի. կսկսեմ մտածել, որ ճաշակ ունի

----------


## Սամվել

> Աստված չանի սերժը Ռեալի երկրպագու լինի. կսկսեմ մտածել, որ ճաշակ ունի


Հա հա հաստատ բան եմ ասում... ընքը ֆուտբոլից բան չի հասկանում... էնքան որ շատերի նման "ո՞ր թիմի երկրպագու ես հարցին" պատասխանելա "Իսկ որնա՞ ամենատիտղոսակիրը"  :Ok: 

Իմիջայլոց էս վերևի վիճակը ստանդարտ վիճակա ու հատկապես բնորոշա աղջիկներին  :LOL:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Հա հա հաստատ բան եմ ասում... ընքը ֆուտբոլից բան չի հասկանում... էնքան որ շատերի նման "ո՞ր թիմի երկրպագու ես հարցին" պատասխանելա "Իսկ որնա՞ ամենատիտղոսակիրը" 
> 
> Իմիջայլոց էս վերևի վիճակը ստանդարտ վիճակա ու հատկապես բնորոշա աղջիկներին


ինքը էդքան բառ հաստատ չի կարա իրար միացնի...
իսկ աղջիկների պահով.... դա քո կարծիքն ա  :Tongue:

----------

Amourchik (19.01.2009)

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Խաղից առաջ բուքմեյքերները եղունգ էին նայում, որ Ռեալը 0-1 հաշվով խաղասկզբին պիտի պարտվի


Բայց ետ ի՞նչ կապ ունի:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Սեզոնում 30ից ավել խաղա 10 հատ պենալը էտքան շատա՞


մյուս թիմերի հետ համեմատության մեջա զռացող շատ ու ընդհանրապես ետ սեզոնում սուդյաները Բարսայի համար շատ օգտակար էին աշխատում
առաջարկումեմ քննարկենք ֆուտբոլը ոչ թե սուդյաներին

----------


## Սամվել

> մյուս թիմերի հետ համեմատության մեջա զռացող շատ ու ընդհանրապես ետ սեզոնում սուդյաները Բարսայի համար շատ օգտակար էին աշխատում
> առաջարկումեմ քննարկենք ֆուտբոլը ոչ թե սուդյաներին


Չեմ հիշում էտ սեզոնը ճիշտն ասած.... բայց դե 2006-2007 –ի խայտառակ ԿԼասիկոն եմ հիշում.. ու Սուձյան կարգին Նիչյա կազմակերպեց Ռեալի համար...  :Cool:  որի արդյունքւում էլ իտոգում դառավ չեմպիոն...

ՀԻմա կասեք չէ բայց դե փաստը մնում էր փաստ.. ու մի անգամ չի որ խոսացել ենք էս թեմայով

----------


## Սերխիո

> Չեմ հիշում էտ սեզոնը ճիշտն ասած.... բայց դե 2006-2007 –ի խայտառակ ԿԼասիկոն եմ հիշում.. ու Սուձյան կարգին Նիչյա կազմակերպեց Ռեալի համար...  որի արդյունքւում էլ իտոգում դառավ չեմպիոն...
> 
> ՀԻմա կասեք չէ բայց դե փաստը մնում էր փաստ.. ու մի անգամ չի որ խոսացել ենք էս թեմայով


Սամո՞ , ի՞նչ խայտառակ նիչյա , գոնե ասես Հրաշք նիչյա :Shok: 

Թե՞ կլասիկոյում կարմիր չի կարա լինի :Shok: 

P.S.

մի մոռացեք, որ իսպանական հավ մրցավարները ավելի մեծ սխալ են արել ` Ռեալ -Սևիլյա խաղին ,երբ 100 % պենալի տեղը հեռացրեց Ռոբենին , որ շնորհիվ էլ հաջորդ տուրում բարասայի շանսերը մեծացավ հաղթելու:

----------

Ambrosine (20.01.2009), Morpheus_NS (19.01.2009), PetrAni (19.01.2009), REAL_ist (19.01.2009)

----------


## Amourchik

> Հա հա հաստատ բան եմ ասում... ընքը ֆուտբոլից բան չի հասկանում... էնքան որ շատերի նման "ո՞ր թիմի երկրպագու ես հարցին" պատասխանելա "Իսկ որնա՞ ամենատիտղոսակիրը" 
> 
> Իմիջայլոց էս վերևի վիճակը ստանդարտ վիճակա ու հատկապես բնորոշա աղջիկներին


Վաայ դե դու էլ ինչ լինում ա աղջիկներին ես վերագրում :Angry2: հա կան նման երկրպագուներ, բայց դու կատեգորիկ ես հայտարարում :Think: իսկ դա այդպես չի :Ok:

----------

Ambrosine (20.01.2009)

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Հա հա հաստատ բան եմ ասում... ընքը ֆուտբոլից բան չի հասկանում... էնքան որ շատերի նման "ո՞ր թիմի երկրպագու ես հարցին" պատասխանելա "Իսկ որնա՞ ամենատիտղոսակիրը" 
> 
> Իմիջայլոց էս վերևի վիճակը ստանդարտ վիճակա ու հատկապես բնորոշա աղջիկներին


Հոպ :Stop: 
Մեր աղջիկները ֆուտբոլից լավ էլ հասկանում են ու երեւի քեզնից ոչ պակաս:
Իսկ ով էլ չի հասկանում, սովորաբար հարցնում է ոչ թե "Իսկ որնա՞ ամենատիտղոսակիրը", այլ հարցնում են "Իսկ որնա՞ ամենալավը", ու լսում են միանշանակ պատասխանը՝ Ռեալ Մադրիդ :Tongue:

----------

Ambrosine (20.01.2009), Amourchik (20.01.2009)

----------


## Սամվել

> Սամո՞ , ի՞նչ խայտառակ նիչյա , գոնե ասես Հրաշք նիչյա
> 
> Թե՞ կլասիկոյում կարմիր չի կարա լինի
> 
> P.S.
> 
> մի մոռացեք, որ իսպանական հավ մրցավարները ավելի մեծ սխալ են արել ` Ռեալ -Սևիլյա խաղին ,երբ 100 % պենալի տեղը հեռացրեց Ռոբենին , որ շնորհիվ էլ հաջորդ տուրում բարասայի շանսերը մեծացավ հաղթելու:


Ապեր էտ խաղը 100000 անգամ վերլուծել ենք.. էտքանից հետո էլ որ դու սենց ես ասում.. ուրեմն  ես ասելու բան չունեմ....

----------


## Լեո

> առաջարկումեմ քննարկենք ֆուտբոլը ոչ թե սուդյաներին


Մրցավարներն էլ էն ֆուտբոլի մաս կազմում, ընդ որում շատ կարևոր մաս: Վատ մրցավարը կարող է լավ խաղը փչացնել, ու էդտեղ էլ չես կարողանում քեզ զսպել ու չասել՝ սուդյա՜, սոխառա՜ծ...

----------


## REAL_ist

> Մրցավարներն էլ էն ֆուտբոլի մաս կազմում, ընդ որում շատ կարևոր մաս: Վատ մրցավարը կարող է լավ խաղը փչացնել, ու էդտեղ էլ չես կարողանում քեզ զսպել ու չասել՝ սուդյա՜, սոխառա՜ծ...


ապեր հիմա ասեմ էս տարի ինչքան Ռեալին են դեմ սուդյեքը որոշումներ ընդունել ուրիշ ոչ մի թմի հանդեպ չեն ընդունել, իսկ դուք ստե դրել ինչ որ եզրակացություններ եք անում թե Ռեալին քաշ են տալի, սաղ առածա, միատ գոնե հիշեք են մասը սեզոնի որ 5 խաղ իրար հետևից Ռեալի խփած մաքուր գոլերը չէին հաշվում, արդեն չգիտեին ինչ մտածեին թմի ղեկավարները ու երկրպագուները, թե մենակ Ռելաի օգտին վարածներն եք հիշում??

----------

Ambrosine (20.01.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> ապեր հիմա ասեմ էս տարի ինչքան Ռեալին են դեմ սուդյեքը որոշումներ ընդունել ուրիշ ոչ մի թմի հանդեպ չեն ընդունել, իսկ դուք ստե դրել ինչ որ եզրակացություններ եք անում թե Ռեալին քաշ են տալի, սաղ առածա, միատ գոնե հիշեք են մասը սեզոնի որ 5 խաղ իրար հետևից Ռեալի խփած մաքուր գոլերը չէին հաշվում, արդեն չգիտեին ինչ մտածեին թմի ղեկավարները ու երկրպագուները, թե մենակ Ռելաի օգտին վարածներն եք հիշում??


REAL_ist ջան, նախ ես ընդամենը ասել էի, որ մրցավարությունը ֆուտբոլից անկախ երևույթ չէ, այլ ընդհակառակը ֆուտբոլի շատ կարևոր բաղադրիչ է /Ռեալի մասին խոսք չկար էդտեղ/,և երկրորդ` ինչ-ինչ, գոնե մի ասա, որ մրցավարները Ռեալի օգտին կողմնապահություն չեն անում: Օրինակ, հենց վերջին` Օսասունայի հետ խաղում Ռեալը հաթղանակը նվեր ստացավ ծախու մրցավար Պերես Բուրուլից: Էս փաստ եմ ասում, վիճելն անիմաստ ա :Wink:

----------


## REAL_ist

ես էլ քեզ հակառակ փաստերն եմ ասում որ մի հատ չի եղել մի քանի խաղ իրար հետևից գոլերը չէին հաշվում, պենալները չէին դնում, հավայի կարմիրները էլ չեմ ասում, կոնկրետ ես խաղի համար ես արդեն ասել եմ որ խայտառակ մրցավար էր, դրա համար էլ հեռացրել են խաղերից արդեն Բուրուլին, բայց մի հատ սենց բանա լինում սկսում եք այն հեքիաթը հիմնավորել թե մրցավարները Ռեալին միշտ օգնում են

----------


## Ambrosine

> Օսասունայի հետ խաղում Ռեալը հաթղանակը նվեր ստացավ ծախու մրցավար Պերես Բուրուլից: Էս փաստ եմ ասում, վիճելն անիմաստ ա


չէի ասի՝ նվեր ստացավ /կանգնած չէին սպասում, որ Բուրուլը իրենց տեղը գոլ խփի/, բայց օգնեց :Sad: 
էդ փաստը մենք էլ ենք արձանագրել, չենք վիճարկել

----------


## Լեո

> ես էլ քեզ հակառակ փաստերն եմ ասում որ մի հատ չի եղել մի քանի խաղ իրար հետևից գոլերը չէին հաշվում, պենալները չէին դնում, հավայի կարմիրները էլ չեմ ասում, կոնկրետ ես խաղի համար ես արդեն ասել եմ որ խայտառակ մրցավար էր, դրա համար էլ հեռացրել են խաղերից արդեն Բուրուլին, բայց մի հատ սենց բանա լինում սկսում եք այն հեքիաթը հիմնավորել թե մրցավարները Ռեալին միշտ օգնում են


Չեմ ուզում վիճաբանության մեջ մտնենք, բայց եթե խորանանք, էս փաստը եզակի չէ, 
շատ հաճախ կրկնվում ա:

----------


## Սամվել

> չէի ասի՝ նվեր ստացավ /կանգնած չէին սպասում, որ Բուրուլը իրենց տեղը գոլ խփի/, բայց օգնեց
> էդ փաստը մենք էլ ենք արձանագրել, չենք վիճարկել


Չէ չէ հենց նվեր ստացավ... 2 հատ պենալի տեղը 2 հատ դեղին ր արդյունքում կարմիր քարտը նվերից բացի այլ կերպ անվանելը հանցանք է թերևս...

Մի հատ էլ հետաքրքիր դեպք հիշեցի Վալենսիայի դեմ խաղի ժամանակ... իհարկե բան չունեմ ասելու երբեմն Ռեալին նաև չեն պաշտպանում կամ էլ Ռեալի մրցակցին են պաշտպանում բայց դե փաստել որ Ռեալի ավելի շատ անծիպաշտպանում են քան թե պաշտպանում առնվազն անհիմն է...

----------


## REAL_ist

> Չեմ ուզում վիճաբանության մեջ մտնենք


բա ես էլ չեմ ուզում, դրա համար էլ ասումեմ սուդյաներին ավելի լավա չքննարկենք, այլ բուն ֆուտբոլը, որտև իսպանիայում սուդյաներնեն հավ բռնող, մի oր Ռեալի համար են օգտակար աշխատում, մի օր էլ կրակնեն քցում



> բայց դե փաստել որ Ռեալի ավելի շատ անծիպաշտպանում են քան թե պաշտպանում առնվազն անհիմն է...


անհիմն է նաև հակառակը պնդելը :Wink:

----------


## Սամվել

> բա ես էլ չեմ ուզում, դրա համար էլ ասումեմ սուդյաներին ավելի լավա չքննարկենք, այլ բուն ֆուտբոլը, որտև իսպանիայում սուդյաներնեն հավ բռնող, մի oր Ռեալի համար են օգտակար աշխատում, մի օր էլ կրակնեն քցում
> 
> անհիմն է նաև հակառակը պնդելը


Ես չեմ էլ փնդում.. մենակ կոնկրետ դեպքերում եմ ասում

----------


## Morpheus_NS

Իմաջայլոց նույն խաղում նույն Բուրուլը, երբ Հունտելաարը դարպասապահի դեմ մեն մենակ դուրս եկավ, հավայի խաղից դուրս արձանագրեց:

----------


## Taurus

> Իմաջայլոց նույն խաղում նույն Բուրուլը, երբ Հունտելաարը դարպասապահի դեմ մեն մենակ դուրս եկավ, հավայի խաղից դուրս արձանագրեց:


Ես չեմ հիշում այդպիսի ակնհայտ պահ, բայց նույնիսկ եթե դա այդպես է, դրանք անհամեմատելի բաներ են, լավա չես ասում աուտը սխալ տվեց

----------


## Morpheus_NS

*Մոդերատորական. Գրառումը ջնջված է, քանի որ ջնջվել են սրան նախորդող բոլոր թեմայից դուրս գրառումները, որոնց մաս է կազմում նաև այս գրառումը: Կներես Մորֆ  

Բարի ժամանց*

----------


## Ambrosine

> Չէ չէ հենց նվեր ստացավ... 2 հատ պենալի տեղը 2 հատ դեղին ր արդյունքում կարմիր քարտը նվերից բացի այլ կերպ անվանելը հանցանք է թերևս...


ուրեմն ես հանցագործ եմ :Smile: 
դա նվեր չէր. եթե պարտվելիս լիներ 3:0 հաշվով և հանկարծ այս խաղի նման ընթացքը ունենար ու հաղթեր, կասեի՝ նվեր է, իսկ այս դեպքում նվեր չէր

----------


## Լեո

> ուրեմն ես հանցագործ եմ
> դա նվեր չէր. եթե պարտվելիս լիներ 3:0 հաշվով և հանկարծ այս խաղի նման ընթացքը ունենար ու հաղթեր, կասեի՝ նվեր է, իսկ այս դեպքում նվեր չէր


Լավ ա, որ 3:0 ես ասում, 24:0 չես ասում:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Լավ ա, որ 3:0 ես ասում, 24:0 չես ասում:


ես օբյեկտիվ եմ
եթե խաղը արդար լիներ, 24:0 էլ կրեին, բան չէի ասի..
բայց ինչ-որ խաղ նվեր ստանան, դա չեմ ընդունում, իսկ վերջին խաղում Ռեալը վատ չէր խաղում, ուղղակի.... լավ բան չեղավ

----------


## Լեո

> ես օբյեկտիվ եմ... ...չեմ ընդունում...


Քո չընդունելը դեռևս օբյեկտիվության գրավական չէ:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Քո չընդունելը դեռևս օբյեկտիվության գրավական չէ:


 :LOL: 
իսկ ինչը այս դեպքում կլիներ օբյեկտիվության գրավական? :Think:

----------


## Լեո

> իսկ ինչը այս դեպքում կլիներ օբյեկտիվության գրավական?


Օբյեկտիվության գրավականը եղելիության մեջբերումն է և դրա ընդունումը :Smile:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Օբյեկտիվության գրավականը եղելիության մեջբերումն է և դրա ընդունումը


Լեո ջան, էլ եղելությունը ինչպես է լինում? :Smile:  Մի քանի անգամ արդեն ասել եմ, որ էս խաղի ժամանակ մրցավարները օգնեցին Ռեալին՝ չնշանակելով 11 մ-ոց
եթե ուզում ես, քննարկենք հնարավոր տարբերակները. նախ Կասիլյասը կարող էր որսալ գնդակը, հետո էլ գոլ չէր եղել, Բուրուլն էլ դարպասի գրավումը չեղյալ չէր հայտարարել, որ ասենք, թե նվեր էր Ռեալին: Հետո, ասենք թե 11 մ-ոցը իրացվերմ լիներ դարպասի գրավում, ոչնչով երաշխավորված չէր, որ Օսասունան հաղթելու է

Ռեալն էլ վատ չէր խաղում, Օսասունան էլ չէր փայլում, որ ասեի, թե այդ թիմը արժանի չէր պարտության, այնպես որ խաղի ելքը տրամաբանական էր, չնայած ի սրտե չուրախացա հաղթանակի համար

----------


## Yellow Raven

Ի դեպ, ի ուրախություն շատ շատերիս Բուրուլին զրկել են խաղեր վարելու իրավունքից անորոշ ժամանակում....  :Tongue:  :Tongue:  :Hands Up: 
Իսկ ամենաուրախալին այն է,որ այսօրվա Էսպանյոլ-Բարսելոնա խաղը հենց նա պետք է վարեր, բայց հիմա արդեն փոխել են մրցավարին :Wink:

----------

REAL_ist (22.01.2009), Ներսես_AM (21.01.2009), Սամվել (22.01.2009)

----------


## Amourchik

Ի դեպ Պեպեն ռադիոյով հարցազրույց տալուց ներողություն է խնդրել խուանրֆրանից ու ասել, որ դա ուղղակի ֆուտբոլային դրվագ էր և ինքը  իր թիմի պատիվն էր պահում, բայց որպես մարդ և տղամարդ ներողություն էր խնդրել, ինչին խուանֆրանը պատասխանել էր, որ ինքն էլ հարգում ա Պեպեին ու ասել էր նաև, որ ինքը իր կրքերին ազատություն չի տվել միայն այն պատճառով, որ գտնվել էր Սանտիագո Բեռնաբեուում ու այդտեղ ոչ ոք իրավունք չունի իրեն վատ պահելու:Ֆուտբոլիստները միմյանց հաջողություն են մաղթել և միասին ընթրիք կազմակերպել :Smile:

----------


## Սամվել

> Ի դեպ Պեպեն ռադիոյով հարցազրույց տալուց ներողություն է խնդրել խուանրֆրանից ու ասել, որ դա ուղղակի ֆուտբոլային դրվագ էր և ինքը  իր թիմի պատիվն էր պահում, բայց որպես մարդ և տղամարդ ներողություն էր խնդրել, ինչին խուանֆրանը պատասխանել էր, որ ինքն էլ հարգում ա Պեպեին ու ասել էր նաև, որ ինքը իր կրքերին ազատություն չի տվել միայն այն պատճառով, որ գտնվել էր Սանտիագո Բեռնաբեուում ու այդտեղ ոչ ոք իրավունք չունի իրեն վատ պահելու:Ֆուտբոլիստները միմյանց հաջողություն են մաղթել և միասին ընթրիք կազմակերպել


Է հա ես էլ մի անգամ խաղի վախտ գլխով տվի ընգերոջս քիթը ջարդվավ  :LOL:  Դրանից հետո իրար հետ ընթրիք էինք կազմակերպել   :LOL:  :LOL:  

Էս որ ասում էս Շա՜տ բնականա... լիքը ֆուտբոլիստնե դաշտից դուս ախպերություն են անում

----------


## Amourchik

> Է հա ես էլ մի անգամ խաղի վախտ գլխով տվի ընգերոջս քիթը ջարդվավ  Դրանից հետո իրար հետ ընթրիք էինք կազմակերպել   
> 
> Էս որ ասում էս Շա՜տ բնականա... լիքը ֆուտբոլիստնե դաշտից դուս ախպերություն են անում


Հա բայց ո՞վ ա բան ասում :Shok: Ես միայն եղածն եմ ասում՝ չեմ ասում, թե ով, երբ , ում հետ,  ինչպես  ա պահում ու ինչ հարաբերությունների մեջ ա :Think:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Հա բայց ո՞վ ա բան ասումԵս միայն եղածն եմ ասում՝ չեմ ասում, թե ով, երբ , ում հետ,  ինչպես  ա պահում ու ինչ հարաբերությունների մեջ ա


Դե Սամոն էլ իրա պարտքն ա համարում Ռեալի մասին մեր ամեն մի գրածի վրով մի բան ասի :LOL:

----------

Ambrosine (25.01.2009)

----------


## Amourchik

> Դե Սամոն էլ իրա պարտքն ա համարում Ռեալի մասին մեր ամեն մի գրածի վրով մի բան ասի


Հա դե ես էլ եմ դա զգացել :Wink:

----------


## Սամվել

> Հա բայց ո՞վ ա բան ասումԵս միայն եղածն եմ ասում՝ չեմ ասում, թե ով, երբ , ում հետ,  ինչպես  ա պահում ու ինչ հարաբերությունների մեջ ա


Չէ ուզում եմ ասել.. տենց առանձնահատուկ շեշտելու բան չկար ըտեղ.. նորմալ տղայական արարք էր  :Wink:

----------


## REAL_ist

> տղայական արարք էր


գնալով քչանում են մեծ ֆուտբոլում տղավարի արարքները, դրա համար էլ հալալա Պեպեին

----------


## Amourchik

> գնալով քչանում են մեծ ֆուտբոլում տղավարի արարքները, դրա համար էլ հալալա Պեպեին


Բայց դե Ռեալում դեռ կան նման «արարքներ» իրենց թույլ տվողները, դրա համար էլ սիրում ենք Ռեալին:Միայն Պեպեն չի, մենք շատ նմանատիպ ֆուտբոլիստներ ենք ունեցել ու հիմա էլ ունենք մեր կազմում :Cool:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Ապեր էտ խաղը 100000 անգամ վերլուծել ենք.. էտքանից հետո էլ որ դու սենց ես ասում.. ուրեմն  ես ասելու բան չունեմ....


Սամո,  ձեր վերլուծածը ինչ կապ ունի , ճիշտն եմ ասում , թե՞ դառնա ճիշտը ,երբ համեմատում ենք, դրա համար էլ ասելու բան չունես …

----------


## Սամվել

> Սամո,  ձեր վերլուծածը ինչ կապ ունի , ճիշտն եմ ասում , թե՞ դառնա ճիշտը ,երբ համեմատում ենք, դրա համար էլ ասելու բան չունես …


Ապեր ՃԻշտը էն էր որ մի քանի անգամ խոսացել ենք... որ էտ նույն կարմիր քարտից ՊԵՏՔԱ ռեալին էլ տար բայց չտվեց... բայց դու դրանք չես ուզում նկատես... Ի՞Նչ ասեմ տենց էլ շարունակի...

----------


## REAL_ist

սաղ աշխարհը ետ խաղը ասումա որ Ռեալի ու Մեսսիի հակամարտություններ, թե ոնց վերջին րոպեներին փրկվավ Բարսան, ու դրանից հետո Ռեալը ոտքի կանգնեց ու հասավ վերջին հաշվով չեմպիոնթյան, իսկ դու ետ խաղի մեջ ինչ որ չտված կարմիր ես կարևորում? Օլեգերի 2 հատ դեղինը լռիվ տեղին էին, իսկ թե ինչ կարմիրի մասին էս ասում չեմ էլ հիշում

----------

Ambrosine (25.01.2009), Amourchik (26.01.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> սաղ աշխարհը ետ խաղը ասումա որ Ռեալի ու Մեսսիի հակամարտություններ, թե ոնց վերջին րոպեներին փրկվավ Բարսան, ու դրանից հետո Ռեալը ոտքի կանգնեց ու հասավ վերջին հաշվով չեմպիոնթյան, իսկ դու ետ խաղի մեջ ինչ որ չտված կարմիր ես կարևորում? Օլեգերի 2 հատ դեղինը լռիվ տեղին էին, իսկ թե ինչ կարմիրի մասին էս ասում չեմ էլ հիշում


Համաձայն եմ Ռեալիստի հետ

----------


## Սամվել

> սաղ աշխարհը ետ խաղը ասումա որ Ռեալի ու Մեսսիի հակամարտություններ, թե ոնց վերջին րոպեներին փրկվավ Բարսան, ու դրանից հետո Ռեալը ոտքի կանգնեց ու հասավ վերջին հաշվով չեմպիոնթյան, իսկ դու ետ խաղի մեջ ինչ որ չտված կարմիր ես կարևորում? Օլեգերի 2 հատ դեղինը լռիվ տեղին էին, իսկ թե ինչ կարմիրի մասին էս ասում չեմ էլ հիշում


Էս թեմայի էջերում կա... բայց կոնկրետ ես էլ չեմ հիշում... բայց ինչքան հիշում եմ դուք էլ էիք համաձայնվել..

----------


## Morpheus_NS

Ակնհայտ ա, որ Իսպանիայում մրցավարության մակարդակը ձգտում ա 0-ի :Bad: 
Լիքը չնշանակաված տուգանայիններ, հավայի ավսաիդներ: 
Լուրջ պրոբլեմ ա:

----------


## Ambrosine

*Շնորհավոոոոոոոոոոոոոր* :Smile: 
Լավ նվեր էր ու *նվեր անողն էլ... Ռաուլն էր* :Smile: 

*Վրո* ջան, քեզ էլ շնորհավոր

----------


## Հայ տղա

*Վրոի կողմից.* Ժողովուրդ ջան   (Ռեալիստներ) շնորհավորում եմ մեզ բոլորիս :Smile: 
տղերքը շատ լավ խաղ ցույց տվեցին հալալա :Hands Up: , հաղթարշավը շարունակվում է :Ok: :
Հ.Գ Աստղ ջան շնորհակալություն :Wink: 

 Հայ տղա

----------


## Amourchik

> Ակնհայտ ա, որ Իսպանիայում մրցավարության մակարդակը ձգտում ա 0-ի
> Լիքը չնշանակաված տուգանայիններ, հավայի ավսաիդներ: 
> Լուրջ պրոբլեմ ա:


Ես սպասում էի, որ այդ վերջին դեպքից հետո մրցավարները առանց այն էլ տրամադրվածություն ուներին Ռեալի նկատմամբ ու կսրվեր այդ ամենը, երեկ էլ դրանում համոզվեցի :Bad: Երբ Ռեալի նկատմամբ են վատ մրցավարություն իրականացնում ոչ ոք ոչինչ չի ասում ՝ կարծես հենց այդպես էլ պետք է լիներ, բայց երբ Ռեալի կողմից մեկ անգամ դատում են՝ ամբողջ աշխարհը բողոքի ձայն ա բարձրացնում :Angry2: Բա ինչու՞ ոչինչ չարեցին այն ժամանակ, երբ 2007թ. մրցաշրջանի վերջին տուրում, երբ Ռեալը անպայման պետք է հաղթանակ տաներ, որ չեմպիոն դառնար, իրենից առաջ Բարսան էր խաղացել ու Մեսսին էլ հիշատակվել էր իր ձեռքով խփած գեղեցկագույն գոլով:Կյանքումս այդքան ակնհայտ ձեռքով գոլ չէի տեսել, երևի բասկետբոլում էլ այդպես չի, բայց դե Բարսելոնն ու Ռեալը ՝դրաքն բոլորովին այլ բաներ են
Հ.Գ. Շնորհավորում եմ բոլոր Ռեալիստներին :Hands Up:

----------

Morpheus_NS (26.01.2009)

----------


## Սամվել

> Ես սպասում էի, որ այդ վերջին դեպքից հետո մրցավարները առանց այն էլ տրամադրվածություն ուներին Ռեալի նկատմամբ ու կսրվեր այդ ամենը, երեկ էլ դրանում համոզվեցիԵրբ Ռեալի նկատմամբ են վատ մրցավարություն իրականացնում ոչ ոք ոչինչ չի ասում ՝ կարծես հենց այդպես էլ պետք է լիներ, բայց երբ Ռեալի կողմից մեկ անգամ դատում են՝ ամբողջ աշխարհը բողոքի ձայն ա բարձրացնումԲա ինչու՞ ոչինչ չարեցին այն ժամանակ, երբ 2007թ. մրցաշրջանի վերջին տուրում, երբ Ռեալը անպայման պետք է հաղթանակ տաներ, որ չեմպիոն դառնար, իրենից առաջ Բարսան էր խաղացել ու Մեսսին էլ հիշատակվել էր իր ձեռքով խփած գեղեցկագույն գոլով:Կյանքումս այդքան ակնհայտ ձեռքով գոլ չէի տեսել, երևի բասկետբոլում էլ այդպես չի, բայց դե Բարսելոնն ու Ռեալը ՝դրաքն բոլորովին այլ բաներ են
> Հ.Գ. Շնորհավորում եմ բոլոր Ռեալիստներին


Դե դու Մարադոննայի գոլը չեստեսել... զարմանալի չի  :Smile:

----------


## Amourchik

Վայ մոռաց ա ասել, որ Գագոն ու Իգուաինը միայն հրաշքով փրկեցին իրենց թիմի համար շատ կարևոր ոտքերը/սրան համ այսպես կարող եք վերաբերվել :LOL: համ էլ այսպես :Angry2: /Բայց դե այլևս նահանջելու տեղ չունենք ՝ հիմա միայն Ռեալն ա մնացել, որ Բարսելոնին հետապնդումա, մյուսները հանձնվեցին :Smile: Տեսնես ո՞ր հրաշքի դեպքում մրցավարները կսկսեն Ռեալի խաղերը արդար դատեն :Angry2:

----------


## Amourchik

> Դե դու Մարադոննայի գոլը չեստեսել... զարմանալի չի


Ի դեպ այդ գոլը հենց համեմատում էին Մարադոննայի խփած գոլի հետ ու չեմ կասկածում, որ դու էլ ես դա տեսել, դա ամբողջ աշխարհն ա տեսել :Ok:

----------


## Սամվել

> Ի դեպ այդ գոլը հենց համեմատում էին Մարադոննայի խփած գոլի հետ ու չեմ կասկածում, որ դու էլ ես դա տեսել, դա ամբողջ աշխարհն ա տեսել


իմ ասածը էնա որ տենց բաներ հնարավորա 30 տարին մեկ չտեսնեն...

Բայց դե երբ որ մի խաղում 2 անգամ չեն տեսնում էտ արդեն մի բանի մասին խոսումա  :Smile: 

Կամ մի հատ Սուձյա Ռեալի մասնակցությամբ սաղ իրա վարած խաղերում լավ չի տեսնում  :Xeloq:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Էս թեմայի էջերում կա... բայց կոնկրետ ես էլ չեմ հիշում... բայց ինչքան հիշում եմ դուք էլ էիք համաձայնվել..


ինչքան հիշում եմ ես չեմ համաձայնվել, կարմիր չտալու վերաբերյալ բողոքները բոլոր խաղերում էլ կարան լինեն, բայց միշտ չի որ հենց ետա դառնում խաղի ամենագլխավոր քննարկման թեման
կոնկրետ երեկվա Ռեալի խաղում թե Գագոյի դեմ անասուն պատկատը, թե Իգուաինի դեմ պատկատը մինիմում կարմիրի բան էր, ոտերը նենց ծռվավ տղեքի մարդ վախում էր նայեր, մանավանդ Գագոյինը, բայց հոմ ետ չէր կարևորը, կարևորը թիմի ցուցադրած խաղն էր

----------


## Սամվել

Չեմ նայել խաղը

----------


## Amourchik

> իմ ասածը էնա որ տենց բաներ հնարավորա 30 տարին մեկ չտեսնեն...
> 
> Բայց դե երբ որ մի խաղում 2 անգամ չեն տեսնում էտ արդեն մի բանի մասին խոսումա 
> 
> Կամ մի հատ Սուձյա Ռեալի մասնակցությամբ սաղ իրա վարած խաղերում լավ չի տեսնում


Հա՞, ինչպես կարող են ակնհայտ ձեռքով գոլը չտեսնել, դու հաստատ հիշում ես, թե ինչ ակնհայտ էր այդ ամենը:Դա ձեռքով հենց այնպես կասեցում չէր կամ որևէ այլ բան, դա ձեռքով գոլ էր, իսկ դա ավելի քան տեսանելի պետք է լիներ ու եթե այդպես վերցնենք ուրեմն Ռեալին էլ ա կարելի 30 դեռ մի բան էլ ավելի տարին մեկ չտեսնել, թե չէ քանի անգամ ես հիշում, որ Ռեալի խաղը այդպես են վարել :Think: հազիվ մի անգամ են այդպես վարել, ամբողջ աշխարհը ոտքի էր բարձրացել ու բոյկոտում էր, բա որ....................

----------


## Սամվել

> Հա՞, ինչպես կարող են ակնհայտ ձեռքով գոլը չտեսնել, դու հաստատ հիշում ես, թե ինչ ակնհայտ էր այդ ամենը:Դա ձեռքով հենց այնպես կասեցում չէր կամ որևէ այլ բան, դա ձեռքով գոլ էր, իսկ դա ավելի քան տեսանելի պետք է լիներ ու եթե այդպես վերցնենք ուրեմն Ռեալին էլ ա կարելի 30 դեռ մի բան էլ ավելի տարին մեկ չտեսնել, թե չէ քանի անգամ ես հիշում, որ Ռեալի խաղը այդպես են վարելհազիվ մի անգամ են այդպես վարել, ամբողջ աշխարհը ոտքի էր բարձրացել ու բոյկոտում էր, բա որ....................


Էլի եմմ ասում սաղ ֆուտբոլի պատմության մեջ 2 անգամ տենց բանա եղել.. ու սուձյան չի տեսել... էս վերջերս էլ մի հատ Սքոլսն էր տնց բան արել ու իրա պատիժը կերել էր..Էլի սուձյան մեղավորա որ չի տեսել... բայց դե մեկ մեկ լինումա ակնոցներդ ման ես գալիս մի 15 րոպե հետո տեսնում ես աչքերիդ դրած են...  :Smile: 

Բայց եթե մի խաղում 2 հատ պենալի տեղը 2 հատ դեղին քարտ են տալիս ու արդյունքում կարմիր ու եթե էտ դուձյան էլ եքա հայտնիյա իրա Ռեալին շատ սիրելով.. էտ արդեն մի բան նշանակումա..

----------


## REAL_ist

> եթե էտ դուձյան էլ եքա հայտնիյա իրա Ռեալին շատ սիրելով


ետ սուդյան իրա էշությամբա հայտնի ոչ թե Ռեալին սիրելով, Ռեալի դեմ էլա լիիիքը սխալներ արել

----------


## Սամվել

> ետ սուդյան իրա էշությամբա հայտնի ոչ թե Ռեալին սիրելով, Ռեալի դեմ էլա լիիիքը սխալներ արել


ես որ ինչքան խաղ հիշում եմ Ռեալի օգտինա եղել.. չնայած էշուիթյունը չեն հերքում  :Smile:

----------


## Amourchik

> ես որ ինչքան խաղ հիշում եմ Ռեալի օգտինա եղել.. չնայած էշուիթյունը չեն հերքում


մենք էլ հակառակն ենք հիշում :Ok: ես իրան ինչքան հիշում, ինքը միշտ էլ Ռեալի դեմ ա դատել, այնպես , որ այդպես մի ասա, այդպես որ լինի պետք է համարենք , որ Իսպանիայի բոլոր մրցավարները Բարսելոն են սիորւմ իրենց դատելու որակներով :Tongue:

----------


## Սամվել

> մենք էլ հակառակն ենք հիշումես իրան ինչքան հիշում, ինքը միշտ էլ Ռեալի դեմ ա դատել, այնպես , որ այդպես մի ասա, այդպես որ լինի պետք է համարենք , որ Իսպանիայի բոլոր մրցավարները Բարսելոն են սիորւմ իրենց դատելու որակներով


 :Mda:   Չգիտեմ դու ինչ ես հիշում.. ու վստահ չեմ որ հիշում ես /քանի որ ես անձամբ 2 դեպք եմ ընդամենը հիշում / Վալենսայի հետ խաղը/էս տարի չէ/  մեկ էլ էս ...  Իսկ դու քանի դեպք ես հիշու՞մ

----------


## Amourchik

Այսօր Նումանսիա-Ռեալ խաղ ն է :Smile: 
Սպասում ենք միմիայն հաղթանակի :Ok:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Այսօր Նումանսիա-Ռեալ խաղ ն է
> Սպասում ենք միմիայն հաղթանակի


Ես հաղթանակից բացի սպասում եմ Հունտելաարի առաջին գոլին:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ես հաղթանակից բացի սպասում եմ Հունտելաարի առաջին գոլին:


Մեռար սպասելով :LOL:  աչքդ ջուր կտրեց

----------

Morpheus_NS (01.02.2009)

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Մեռար սպասելով աչքդ ջուր կտրեց


Դժվարը սկիզբն ա :Ok:

----------


## Ambrosine

Ռաուլը հավասարվեց Դի Ստեֆանոյին  :Yahoo:  
Ռեալը հաղթեց :Hands Up:  
Միշտ առաջ :Clapping: 

*Շնորհավոր բոլորիս. Վրո, երբ ես ապաարգելափակվելու?*

----------


## Ambrosine

> Էս աչքիս բան ես ուզեցել գրես, Ռեալը էտ մոմենտին գոլ ա խփել


գրել ա երևի, որ չեն կրելու, գոլ են խփել: Գրելուց 5 րոպե հետո խմբագրել ա

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Ռաուլը հավասարվեց Դի Ստեֆանոյին  
> Ռեալը հաղթեց 
> Միշտ առաջ
> 
> *Շնորհավոր բոլորիս. Վրո, երբ ես ապաարգելափակվելու?*


ՌՈԲԲԵՆ :Hands Up: (կարայի էս- :Love: սմայլիկը դնեյի, բայց Սամոն ճիշտ չի հասկանում :Jpit: )

----------


## Ambrosine

> ՌՈԲԲԵՆ(կարայի էս-սմայլիկը դնեյի, բայց Սամոն ճիշտ չի հասկանում)


ոչինչ, մենք ճիշտ ենք հասկանում
Ռոբբենին հալալ ա. շատ լավ է մերվել ակումբին
Հունտելաարը դեռ ոչ. Ռամոսը լավ չի կողմնորոշվում, թե ոնց? Թող մի խաղակես հենց սկզբից մտցնի էդ տղին, տեսնենք՝ կկարողանա դրսևորել իրեն

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> ոչինչ, մենք ճիշտ ենք հասկանում
> Ռոբբենին հալալ ա. շատ լավ է մերվել ակումբին
> Հունտելաարը դեռ ոչ. Ռամոսը լավ չի կողմնորոշվում, թե ոնց? Թող մի խաղակես հենց սկզբից մտցնի էդ տղին, տեսնենք՝ կկարողանա դրսևորել իրեն


Իգուաինից հաստատ լավ կխաղա:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Իգուաինից հաստատ լավ կխաղա:


ես էլ Իգուայինին նենց չեմ սիրում

----------

Morpheus_NS (01.02.2009)

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> ես էլ Իգուայինին նենց չեմ սիրում


Հունտելաարը մյուս առաջնության գլխավոր ռմբարկուն ա լինելու:

----------


## Սամվել

> Հունտելաարը մյուս առաջնության գլխավոր ռմբարկուն ա լինելու:


Ես կասեի Մյուս առաջնությունում խփելույա 1000 գոլ ու անգեևազանցելի ռեկորդ խփի  :Smile:   :LOL:

----------


## Werder Bremen

Ժողովուրդ էս խի Մետցելդերին չի մցնում որ ,ախր հոյակապ պաշտպանա զարմանում եմ :Think:

----------

Amourchik (03.02.2009)

----------


## Հայ տղա

> Ռաուլը հավասարվեց Դի Ստեֆանոյին  
> Ռեալը հաղթեց 
> Միշտ առաջ
> 
> *Շնորհավոր բոլորիս. Վրո, երբ ես ապաարգելափակվելու?*


*Վրո*
Ողջյուն Աստղ ջան, շնորհավորում եմ բոլորիդ :Hands Up: :
Աստղ ջան 12 օրից կազատվեմ :LOL:  ափսոս ամունիստի տակ չընկա, :LOL: :
Բայց կարևորը որ Ռեալս հաղթեց, իրա հաղթանակները կարճացնում են կալանքիս օրերը :Zagar: :  *ՇՆՈՐՀԱՎՈՐ* 

Հ.Գ  Հայ տղաի իմացությամբ:

----------

Ambrosine (01.02.2009)

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Ես կասեի Մյուս առաջնությունում խփելույա 1000 գոլ ու անգեևազանցելի ռեկորդ խփի


Էս հումո՞ր էր:
Հեչ խնդալու չէր:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Ես կասեի Մյուս առաջնությունում խփելույա 1000 գոլ ու անգեևազանցելի ռեկորդ խփի


տափակ հումոր շարքից :Shok:

----------


## REAL_ist

շնորհավոր հերթական հաղթանակի կապակցությամբ, նաև նոր ձեռքբերման՝ Ժյուլիեն Ֆոբերի համար, ֆլանգի խաղացող էր պետք, վերցրեցին արագ եզրային, ասնավնոյի չի ձգի ինձ թվումա, բայց կարողա շատ օգտակար լինի

----------


## Yellow Raven

Ցնծացեք օ մադրիդիստներ,Բարսան կրվումա :LOL:  :LOL:  

Հ.Գ. Ֆոբերին ինչի համար են առել? :Shok:  Ինձ թվումա Ռեալին համապատասխան խաղացող չի :Think:

----------


## REAL_ist

աջ կիսապաշտպան էր պետք առել են, ՉԼ–ում կարա խաղա ամենակարևորը ու հավայի մի փուռ փող չեն տվել, հաստատ ավելի լավա ինքը քան են պլանքյաշ երկրից վալենսիան 18 միլյոնով

----------


## Սամվել

> Էս հումո՞ր էր:
> Հեչ խնդալու չէր:


Դե մի հատ ֆանտաստիկ բան դու ասիր ասի մի հատ էլ ես ասեմ...  :Wink: 




> տափակ հումոր շարքից


Պետրոս ջան աչքիս խառն ես հա.. հումորը ֆանտաստիկայից չես տարբերում  :Wink:

----------


## REAL_ist

եվրոպայի ամենաարդյունավետ և հեռանկարային հարձակվողներից մեկի Լա Լիգայի ռմբարկու դառնալնա ֆանտաստիկա? :Shok:

----------


## Սամվել

> եվրոպայի ամենաարդյունավետ և հեռանկարային հարձակվողներից մեկի Լա Լիգայի ռմբարկու դառնալնա ֆանտաստիկա?


Հա.. Երբ որ Լա Լիգայում աշխարհի ամենաարդյունավետներից առնվազն 4-5ն են խաղում  :Wink:

----------


## REAL_ist

ֆանտաստիկան գիտես որնա որ միհատ մի ոտանի կառլիկ գա դառնա լավագույն ռմբարկու, իսկ մեր ասածը ընդհանրապես կապ չունի ֆանտաստիկայի հետ

----------


## Taurus

ուղղակի դեռ շուտ է խոսելը, քանզի նա նույնիսկ չի հարմարվել լիգային, կարող ա ընդհանրապես չխաղա!

----------

REAL_ist (01.02.2009), Ներսես_AM (02.02.2009), Սերխիո (01.02.2009)

----------


## Սերխիո

Հունտելարը մյուս տարի կարգին խաղ ա խաղալու , հիմա դեռ շուտ ա իրանից բան սպասելը իրա մոտ Հիգուայնի իրավիճակն ա... Կակռազ , Սամո ջան , մյուս տարի զգուշացիր նրա գնդակներից...

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Հունտելարը մյուս տարի կարգին խաղ ա խաղալու , հիմա դեռ շուտ ա իրանից բան սպասելը իրա մոտ Հիգուայնի իրավիճակն ա... Կակռազ , Սամո ջան , մյուս տարի զգուշացիր նրա գնդակներից...


Ոչինչ, ժամանակը ցույց կտա:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ոչինչ, ժամանակը ցույց կտա:


Եթե Ռամոսը շարունակի միայն հաղթական կազմը դուրս բերել, ապա խեղճ տղեն միայն երկրորդ խաղակեսի  վերջին 15-20 րոպեն կխաղա ու չի կարողանա իրեն լավագույնս դրսևորել

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Եթե Ռամոսը շարունակի միայն հաղթական կազմը դուրս բերել, ապա խեղճ տղեն միայն երկրորդ խաղակեսի  վերջին 15-20 րոպեն կխաղա ու չի կարողանա իրեն լավագույնս դրսևորել


Ոնց էլ չլինի, մեկը տռավմա կստանա :Jpit:

----------


## Սերխիո

ոնց որ Ջոնն ա ասում ՝ երազանքների բարի փերի բաժնից


էսօր կարդացել եմ , որ եթե Պերեսը  ընտրվի , սպորտային տնօրեն ա լինելու  Զիդանը և առնելու են  Բենզեմա-Ռիբերի զույգին  :Hands Up: 

Հ.Գ.
Ֆրանսիաս իրար գլխի ա հավաքվում , Լասսանան էլ հետները :Ok:

----------

Monk (16.02.2009)

----------


## REAL_ist

> Էսա Խիխոնը Ռեալին դոմփ... Հաղթելույա


հաղթեց բա չե :LOL: 

բայց ինչ պաշտպանությունա :Cool:  Հունտելարը բացեց գոլերի հաշիվը, ափսոս սուդյան օֆսայդ տեսավ թե չե դուբլ պտի լիներ, Ռաուլը տղայա լռիվ փլեյմեյկեռ էր իրան զգում, Մարսելոն էլ աբրի, տաղանդավոր ջահելա, հավայի տեղը իրա տարիքում Բրազիլյայի հավաքականի հիմնական կազմի խաղացող չեն լինում

----------


## Սամվել

Շնորհավոր  :Wink:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Շնորհավոր


Շնորհակալություն, Սամ ջան :Wink:

----------


## Լեո

Ռեալը ուզում ա դարձի գա :Smile:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Շնորհավոր 10 միավոր տարբերությունը :Tongue:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Խեղճ Բետիս :Shok: 
6-1 մենակ առաջին խաղակեսից հետո :Sad:

----------


## Սամվել

Շնորհավոր  :Smile:

----------

REAL_ist (22.02.2009)

----------


## Լեո

Շնոյհավոյ :Jpit:

----------

REAL_ist (22.02.2009)

----------


## REAL_ist

հրաշալիա, ինչ կլասիկոյա լինելու բայց էս տարվանը տիտղոսի համար կռիվ, եթե սենց շարունակվի :Hands Up: շուտվանից տենց բանի ականատես չենք եղել

----------

Լեո (22.02.2009)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Շնորհավոր: Մի երկու գոլ արանքում աչքս ընկավ, Բետիսի պաշտպանները քիչ էր մնում մարդա մի հատ էլ սիգարետ կպցնեին, որ լոքշ չկանգնեին դաշտում:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

Շնորհակալություն շնորհավորանքների համար:

----------

Լեո (22.02.2009)

----------


## Vaho

Ժողովուրդ ջան շնորհավոր սաղիս, երեկ ինչ կայֆոտ օրեր բայց, Բրսին տոռմուզ արին, Ռեալնել դե ել չասեմ, խոսքեր չունեմ, *ՀԱԼԱԼԱ* 
Երեկվա Բարսի խաղը նման էր մեր թաղի երեխեքի խաղին :LOL: :

----------


## Սամվել

> Ժողովուրդ ջան շնորհավոր սաղիս, երեկ ինչ կայֆոտ օրեր բայց, Բրսին տոռմուզ արին, Ռեալնել դե ել չասեմ, խոսքեր չունեմ, *ՀԱԼԱԼԱ* 
> Երեկվա Բարսի խաղը նման էր մեր թաղի երեխեքի խաղին:


Իրանք էլ են մի հոգի պակասով վեչնի խաղու՞մ  :Smile:

----------


## REAL_ist

վեչնին տուտ պրիչոմ, բայց ես վերջերս ինչքան Ռեալնա կարմիրով խաղեր կրել, եվրոպայում ոչ մեկ չի կրել

----------


## Սամվել

Կուզեմ մի տայմը Ռեալը Ատլետիկո–յի հետ Դերբիում 10 հոգով խաղա... շատ կուզեմ... մի հատ տենանք ինչ են անելու  :Smile:

----------


## REAL_ist

Սամո չես հիշում վերջին սեզոնում ինչքան տենց դեպք եղեավ? մի քանի խաղ քչով կրին չեմպիոնները, այ տեղ էլ երևումա իսկական թիմային ոգին :Wink: 
իսկ հիմա փաստը ենա, որ Բարսան դժվարության հանդիպեց ու չկարողացավ հաղթահարի, ինչ եք ընգել սար ու ձոր, անցած խաղից հետո դեպքա պատահումա, էս խաղից հետո սուդյան կրվցրեց, տենաս մյուսնել որ կրվեն ինչ եք ասելու
լավա գոնե Էդոն ընդունումա որ վատ խաղացին :Smile:

----------


## Vaho

> Իրանք էլ են մի հոգի պակասով վեչնի խաղու՞մ


Ախպեր դե Բարսելոնը էսօր էն թիմնա, որ իրա համար մի խաղացողի պակասը, պետքա նշանակություն չունենար, երբ Բարսը մնաց տաս հոգով, հորս ասում եմ հասա տես երկրորդ խաղակեսում բարսը ինչա անելու, Էսպանյոլը կկրվի, բայց դե արի ու տես որ......
հեչ սպասելու չեր, ես օրինակ չեի պատկերացնի որ կկրվի թեկուզ տաս հոգով, մինչև վերջին րոպեները ասում էի որ գոնե նիչյաա անելու Բարսը :Smile:

----------


## Սամվել

Ապեր էլի եմ ասում ամեն սեզոնում էլ թիմերը ինչոր խաղեր կրվում են կամ նիչյա են անում...

Բարսն էլ սպանելով գնում էր սաղին .. բայց դե հիմա մի խաղ չստացվեց նիչյա պրծավ.. մի խաղ էլ սարքին կրվցրին...

Ընենց խանդավառություն եք անում ոնց որ դուք եք 7 աչոկ առաջ ...  :Smile: 

Էտ ձեր ՄԱԽ Ռեալը չէր որ ով բռնում էր սատկացնում էր...

----------

Լեո (22.02.2009)

----------


## REAL_ist

հա հիմա էլ Բարսային են ստակացնում, Ռեալնել սաղին սպանելով գնումա :Wink: 




> Ընենց խանդավառություն եք անում ոնց որ դուք եք 7 աչոկ առաջ ...


ուրախալին ոչ թե 7 աչոկնա, այլ պայքարի թեժացումը, թե չե ումա պետք, որ անցած մրցաշրջանի նման 14 աջոկ հետ մնա ու չթփռտա էլ երկրորդ տեղով ընթացողը

----------


## Լեո

> հա հիմա էլ Բարսային են ստակացնում, Ռեալնել սաղին սպանելով գնումա


22 խաղ անպարտելիությունից հետո 1 պարտությունը սատկացնե՞լ ա կոչվում :Shok:  

REAL_ist ջան, դու ֆուտբոլից լավ ես հասկանում, սենց արտահայտությունները քեզ վայել չեն :Wink:

----------


## REAL_ist

Լեո ջան, եթե նկատել ես, նման արտահայտությունները իմ կողմից միայն ի պատասխան են հնչում :Wink: 
կոչ եմ անում բոլորին զերծ մնալ նման ատահայտություններից, ինչը ավելի հաճելի կդարձնի յուրաքանչյուր քննարկում :Wink:

----------

Լեո (22.02.2009)

----------


## Սամվել

> Լեո ջան, եթե նկատել ես, նման արտահայտությունները իմ կողմից միայն ի պատասխան են հնչում
> կոչ եմ անում բոլորին զերծ մնալ նման ատահայտություններից, ինչը ավելի հաճելի կդարձնի յուրաքանչյուր քննարկում


ԻՄն էլա սովորաբար որպես պատասխան լինում

----------


## REAL_ist

:Smile: ես վերջերս հիմնականում դու ես ետ կարգի բաներ սկզբից գրում Սամո ջան

----------


## Լեո

> ԻՄն էլա սովորաբար որպես պատասխան լինում





> ես վերջերս հիմնականում դու ես ետ կարգի բաներ սկզբից գրում Սամո ջան


Րեբյատա՛, դավայծե ժիծ դռուժնօ :Smile:

----------


## Սամվել

> ես վերջերս հիմնականում դու ես ետ կարգի բաներ սկզբից գրում Սամո ջան


Չէ աչքիս լավ չես հիշում.. մի հատ էլ կարդա թեմաները  :Xeloq:

----------


## REAL_ist

չե լավ եմ հիշում, ես վերջերս վաբշե մերոնցից մենակ ես եմ գրում ստեղ, ես որ սկզբից տենց բաներ չեմ գրում, ամեն դեպքում անցած լինի, կարևորը աշխատենք տենց արտահայտություններ քիչ անենք

----------


## REAL_ist

մի հատ օրինակ լավ հիշում եմ, հեսա դու էլ նայի կհիշես
http://www.akumb.am/showpost.php?p=1...postcount=1759
մյուս օրինակնել նախորդ էջումա

----------


## Սամվել

> մի հատ օրինակ լավ հիշում եմ, հեսա դու էլ նայի կհիշես
> http://www.akumb.am/showpost.php?p=1...postcount=1759
> մյուս օրինակնել նախորդ էջումա


Դե իրականում էտ խաղի թեագնահատման պատասխանն էր  :Xeloq:

----------


## Լեո

> մի հատ օրինակ լավ հիշում եմ, հեսա դու էլ նայի կհիշես
> http://www.akumb.am/showpost.php?p=1...postcount=1759
> մյուս օրինակնել նախորդ էջումա


REAL_ist ջան, արժի՞ խորանալ :Think:

----------


## REAL_ist

հաստատ չարժի

----------

Լեո (22.02.2009)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Ինչպիսի զուգադիպություն  :LOL:  պարզվումա անցած տուրում մենակ Վալդեսը չի տուֆտել  :LOL:  Իկերն էլ ա տուֆտել ուղղակի Ռիկարդո Օլիվեյրան Դե Լա Պենյաի պես չկարողացավ իր թիմի 2րդ գնդակը խփեր ու սխալը ճակատագրական նշանակություն չունեցավ խաղում

----------

Ceceron (25.02.2009), Yellow Raven (23.02.2009)

----------


## Սամվել

Լավ աչքիս Գուժը ես եմ հայտնում...

Ռեալ Լիվերպուլ 0-1  :Smile: 

Հեքիաթը դեռ չսկսված ավարտվեց  :Smile:

----------

Arman_I (26.02.2009), Yellow Raven (26.02.2009), Լեո (26.02.2009), Մարկիզ (26.02.2009), Նորմարդ (26.02.2009)

----------


## REAL_ist

Բենիտեսը կրեց Ռամոսին, սպասենք մյուս խաղին, շանսեր դեռ կան

----------

Հենո (26.02.2009)

----------


## Հենո

Ամեն ինչ շատ լավա

----------


## Arman_I

Ինչպես ասում են Սպորտինգ Խիխոն,Բետիս,Օսասունա,Նումանսիա...հո՛պ Լիվերպուլ և....Բայց ցավալիա իհարկե որ ԼաԼիգան զիջումա դիրքերը...

----------


## Taurus

ռեալը վատ չէր խաղում ու պարտության արժանի չէր, այստեղ իր դերը խաղաց մարզիչների կլասով տարբերությունը: Ռամոսը լավ պատրաստում ա ֆիզիկապես, բայց տակտիկայից խամ ա:
շանսերը 1/10-ի են, Լիվերը 0:0 ա պահելու մյուս խաղը, իսկ էտ հաստատ կարա անի, դեռ ավելին աշխարհում ամենալավ պաշտպանություն խաղացող թիմն ա:

----------


## Լեո

> Ինչպես ասում են Սպորտինգ Խիխոն,Բետիս,Օսասունա,Նումանսիա...հո՛պ Լիվերպուլ և....Բայց ցավալիա իհարկե որ ԼաԼիգան զիջումա դիրքերը...


Լա Լիգայում կա մի տղա, անունն էլ Բարսա, ինքը թույլ չի տա, որ աշխարհում որևէ մեկը կասկածի Լա Լիգայի առաջատարության վրա :Wink:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Ամեն ինչ շատ լավա


Ի՞նչն ա լավ Հենո ջան:
Տխուր խաղ խաղացին մերոնք ու կրվան:
Այ եթե ասես, որ ամեն ինչ լավ ա լինելու, դրան կհամաձայնեմ:

----------


## Taurus

Ամեն ինչ լավ ա լինելու :Hands Up:  :Tongue: 

P.S.
Հարգելի Ռեալիստներ, դուք ունեցաք իմ վրա մեծ ազդեցություն և ես հասկացա որ ռեալը աշխարհի ամենահզոր թիմն ա:

----------


## Լեո

> Հարգելի Ռեալիստներ, դուք ունեցաք իմ վրա մեծ ազդեցություն և ես հասկացա որ ռեալը աշխարհի ամենահզոր թիմն ա:


Իիիիի՞նչ :Shok:  :Shok: 

E*D*U*L? էս իրոք դու՞ ես գրառում կատարել, թե՞ կոմպդ վիրուս ա ընկել, իրար-իրան գրառումներ ա կատարվում :LOL:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Հավասար խաղ էր ընթանում խաղադաշտում, բայց Լիվերպուլը մի քիչ ավելի վտանգավոր էր գրոհում;
Մի խոսքով, Էնֆիլդում 2 տարի առաջ Բարսան չկարացավ գրեթե նույն պայմաններում գլուխ հանել,սպասենք Ռեալին :Smile:

----------


## Մարկիզ

Ռեալի խաղում տրամաբանություն համարյա չկար: էս խաղն ապացուցեց, որ Ռեալն իր կազմում եղած ֆուտբոլիստներով մեծ հարցեր չի կարող լուծել: Պլյուս որ Լիվերպուլը խաղում էր անՋերարդ: Հիմա հնարավոր է ասեք՝ Ռեալում էլ կային հիմնական կազմից բացակայողներ, բայց դա կլինի արդարության դեմ մեղանչել, որովհետև Լիվերպուլն անՋերարդ նույնն է, ինչ մի քանի տարվա առաջվա Ռեալն անԶիդան: Պարտության մեջ էլ մարզիչ էդքան մեղք չունի: Ի՞նչ աներ խեղճը:

Կազմը շատ թույլ է, շատ… Մի երկու ֆուտբոլիստ դաշտում ցույց տվեցին, որ իրենք արժանի են լիգայի պլեյօֆ-ում խաղալ. Ռոբենը, Պեպեն, Կաննավարոն ու Ռամոսը, մեկ էլ Կասիլյասը… Դիարան առաջին խաղակեսը լավ էր խաղում, դրա համար էլ Լիվերպուլի կիսապաշտպանները թքել էին, բայց երկրորդում լավ չխաղաց:

ՀԳ. Բայց էդ Դիարան ի՜նչ գեշ ա, Էտո՛ոից էլ ա գեշ… :LOL:

----------

Լեո (26.02.2009)

----------


## Լեո

Մի բան հաստատ կարող եմ ասել. Լիվեր-ի այս հաղթանակը իր փայլուն խաղի արդյունքը չէր, այլ Ռեալի «փայլուն» խաղի հետևանքը:
Եթե Ռեալը այսպիսի խաղ ցուցադրի նաև կլասիկոյի ժամանակ, ապա ջախջախիչ հաշիվը երաշխավորված կլինի:

----------


## Taurus

Չէ վիրուս չկա, ռեալը ամենահզոր թիմն ա, դրա համար ա ամենինչով զիջում Բարսային, որովհետև Բարսան աշխարհի մակարդակի թիմ չի, տենց մանր մունր բաներով մենք չենք զբաղվում, մենք Գալակտիկանների չեմպիոնատներին ենք խաղում, իսկ ռեալը թող ներկայացնի երկիր մոլորակը ու իրա նման երկրացի Լիվերի յոսիներից ապուշ անիմաստ գոլեր ուտի:

----------

Yellow Raven (26.02.2009), Լեո (26.02.2009)

----------


## Սամվել

Հանուն արդարության պետքա նշեմ որ էս կարգի թիմերի խաղերում իմ դաշտ քո դաշտ հասկացությունը մի քիչ հարաբերականա... չեմ զարմանա որ խոսքի մյուս խաղն էլ Ռեալը 3-0 հաղթի ու անցնի...

----------

REAL_ist (27.02.2009), Vaho (27.02.2009), Հենո (01.03.2009)

----------


## Yellow Raven

Լիվերը նույնսիկ համարձակվեց էսօր պարտվի Միդլսբրոյին 0-2...
Աչքիս Բեռնաբեուում հաղթանակը ազդելա վրաները ու ոչ լավ իմաստով

----------


## REAL_ist

Շնորհավորանքներս 4 աչոկ մնաց :Hands Up: 
հիմա ամենակարևորը մինչև կլասիկո մինիմումը սենց տարբերությամբ հասնեն :Ok:

----------


## Vaho

Շնորհավոր Երեկվա գոլերը մեկը մեկից գեղեցիկ էին, իսկ Ռամոսը շատ տոշնի փոփոխություն արեց որն ել տվեց իր դրական արդյունքը :Ok:

----------

Amourchik (02.03.2009)

----------


## Yellow Raven

Էսօր միավորներ եք կորցնելու` երազ եմ տեսել :Tongue:

----------


## Ռեդ

> Էսօր միավորներ եք կորցնելու` երազ եմ տեսել


Երազահան կարդա:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Աաաաա,դե զզվցրեց էլի էս Արմենիան... Պարում են աստղեր են ցույց տալիս :Angry2:  :Angry2: 
Պադումաեշ,պարել :Bad:

----------


## Լեո

> Աաաաա,դե զզվցրեց էլի էս Արմենիան... Պարում են աստղեր են ցույց տալիս
> Պադումաեշ,պարել


Իբր քիչ եմ զզվում էդ *«Երբ զիբիլ են թափում աստղերը»* ծրագրից, հիմա «վաաբշե» զուգարան գնալս եկավ :Bad:

----------

Vaho (08.03.2009)

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Իբր քիչ եմ զզվում էդ *«Երբ զիբիլ են թափում աստղերը»* ծրագրից, հիմա «վաաբշե» զուգարան գնալս եկավ


Դե գնա,քանի խաղը չի սկսել :LOL: 
10-րդ րոպենա 0-0... Նույնը նաև Բարսելոնայի խաղում :Smile:

----------


## Լեո

> Դե գնա,քանի խաղը չի սկսել
> 10-րդ րոպենա 0-0... Նույնը նաև Բարսելոնայի խաղում


Իսկ ո՞ր խաղն են ցույց տալու:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Իսկ ո՞ր խաղն են ցույց տալու:


Պարզ չի,որ մադրիդյան դերբին :Wink:

----------


## Vaho

Ափսոս, Ատլետիկոն արժանի չեր ոչ-ոքի, պտի հաղթեր, քեֆս բերեց իրանց խաղը, Ագուերոյի մասին որ էլ խոսք չունեմ, հալալա էդ տղուն :Ok: :

----------

Լեո (08.03.2009), Հենո (08.03.2009)

----------


## Լեո

*-6* :Hands Up:

----------


## Arman_I

էտ Ագուերո կոչեցյալը կարա արխային քցվի մի հարմար մոստից...Կասիլյասի մասին ուղղակի խոսք չկա...Ֆանտաստիկ խաղա խաղում...Հա մեկ էլ Հունտելարի չարչրկված գոլը կարծես օֆֆսայդից էր :Bad: 

Հ.Գ. 6 միավոր :Hands Up:

----------


## REAL_ist

խայտառակ խաղ, խայտառակ պարտություն, խայտառակ մրցավարություն, Խուանդե Ռամոսը իրա գերեզմանը փորեց, սպասենք Ֆլորենտինոյի ռեվոլյուցիային

----------

Vaho (11.03.2009), Լեո (11.03.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> խայտառակ խաղ, խայտառակ պարտություն, խայտառակ մրցավարություն, Խուանդե Ռամոսը իրա գերեզմանը փորեց, սպասենք Ֆլորենտինոյի ռեվոլյուցիային


Ողջունում եմ օբյեկտիվությունդ, REAL_ist :Smile:

----------


## Լեո

Ռեալի հաղթանակի վրա խաղադրույք եմ կատարել: Առաջին դեպքն ա, որ ուզում եմ Ռեալը հաղթի :Jpit: 

Արդեն 1-0, հօգուտ Ռեալի :Hands Up:

----------


## salatik

3-0 արդեն
Ռոբենին ինչի չեն ծախում? մի հատ պաս չի տալիս, ուզումա մենակ հա խաղա, բայ չի ստացվում
Հունտելարի նման ֆուտբոլիստ երևի Ռեալը իրա պատմության մեջ մատների վրա կարելիա հաշվել, որ ունեցելա : Շատ լավնա, ու Մանուչարանը սկի բան չի կարեցել սովորի էսկարգի ֆուտբոլիստից?

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> 3-0 արդեն
> Ռոբենին ինչի չեն ծախում? մի հատ պաս չի տալիս, ուզումա մենակ հա խաղա, բայ չի ստացվում
> Հունտելարի նման ֆուտբոլիստ երևի Ռեալը իրա պատմության մեջ մատների վրա կարելիա հաշվել, որ ունեցելա : Շատ լավնա, ու Մանուչարանը սկի բան չի կարեցել սովորի էսկարգի ֆուտբոլիստից?


Ռոբբենը Ռեալի լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստն ա, դրա համար էլ չեն ծախում:

----------


## Լեո

> 3-0 արդեն
> Ռոբենին ինչի չեն ծախում? մի հատ պաս չի տալիս, ուզումա մենակ հա խաղա, բայ չի ստացվում
> Հ*ունտելարի նման ֆուտբոլիստ երևի Ռեալը իրա պատմության մեջ մատների վրա կարելիա հաշվել*, որ ունեցելա : Շատ լավնա, ու Մանուչարանը սկի բան չի կարեցել սովորի էսկարգի ֆուտբոլիստից?


Իմ կարծիքով սա *գեր*չափազանցություն էր :Smile:

----------

Ambrosine (07.04.2009), Amourchik (22.03.2009)

----------


## REAL_ist

մոտ ապագան :Cool:

----------

Ambrosine (07.04.2009), Amourchik (11.04.2009), Monk (07.04.2009), Morpheus_NS (10.04.2009), Սերխիո (07.04.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> մոտ ապագան


Իսկ Կական ինչ է արձագանքել, թե դեռ չի արձագանքել?

----------


## REAL_ist

Գալիանինա ասել որ չի վաճառվում, բայց ես Ֆլորենտինոյին հավատումեմ, ինքը սուտասան Կալդեռոնը չի, որ ասեց կանի, մնումա ասի :LOL: 
իսկ հիմա ուղղակի հավայի սլուխեր են

----------


## Ambrosine

> Գալիանինա ասել որ չի վաճառվում, բայց ես Ֆլորենտինոյին հավատումեմ, ինքը սուտասան Կալդեռոնը չի, որ ասեց կանի, մնումա ասի
> իսկ հիմա ուղղակի հավայի սլուխեր են


դե հա, մենակ խոսում են... ամեն ընտրությունից առաջ սարեր են բերում Ռեալ, իսկ ընտրվելուց հետո բլուր էլ չի գալիս

----------


## Yellow Raven

Ռեալի համար իդեալական համալրում կլինի Կակա-Ռիբերի զույգը :Smile:  Ֆլորենտինոյի օրոք հավանական եմ համարում,ինչու ոչ :Sad:

----------


## REAL_ist

ինձ թվումա Կակա Բենզեմա զույգնա գալու

----------


## Ambrosine

> ինձ թվումա Կակա Բենզեմա զույգնա գալու


իսկ ինձ թվում է՝ ոնց կա թիմի կազմը, այդպես էլ մնալու է :Jpit:

----------


## Amourchik

> Իսկ Կական ինչ է արձագանքել, թե դեռ չի արձագանքել?


Կակայի արձագանքելուն պետք չի ուչադրություն դարձնել, նա բնականաբար ասելու է, որ երբեք Միլանը չի լքի, նա ոչ մի դեպքում Ռեալ չի գա, բայց դա սիմվոլիկ բառեր են, քանի որ ֆուտբոլիստը չի կարող իր ներկայիս թիմին որևէ բան ասի, այ հենց լուրջ առաջարկություն կստանա Պերեսի կողմից նոր կտեսնենք, իսկ առայժմ կակայի մերժումներին ու մյուսների մերժումներին ոչ մի ուչադրություն չեմ դարձնում :Ok:  :Wink:

----------


## Սերխիո

Կական Ռեալին պետք չի , մեզ ավելի սազում ա եզրային հարձակողական խաղը ,քան ծանր իտալական խաղը ,ուրգրոհները հիմնականում  միայն կենտրոնով են գնում , իսկ Կական ավելի շատ կառուցողական ֆուտբոլիստ ա, քան հարձակվող ... Օրինակ ` Ա սերիայում ասեք ,թեկուզ մեկ նորմալ վինգերի անուն... չկա , բացարձակ դատարկություն...


Ես սենց կազմ կուզեյի ՝

----------------Կաս

Ռամոս--Պեպե--Մարչենա-Հայնցե        
-----------Գագո-Լասս                             
Ռոնալդու----Ռաուլ-------Ագուերո
----------Հունտելար

վաճառքի մոտավոր գները՝

Ռոբեն`25 միլ.
Սավիոլա`5 միլ.
Ռ.Վ.Վարտ`15 միլ.
Սնեյդեր`20 միլ.
Դրենտ`7-8 միլ.
Կանավարո`0 
Դուդեկ` 0 
___________________________________________
Պահեստային `

Սալգադո--Մեցելդեր--Գարայ-Տորես---Մարսելո
-------Մ.Դիարա--Չավի Գարսիա
------------Դե լա Ռեդ--Գուտի
-------Նեգրադո---ՌՎՆ---Իգուաին

կարելի է մոտ 70 միլիոնի ֆուտբոլիստ ծախել և մոտ 40 միլիոն էլ դնել վրեն ու առնել Ռոնալդուին, Ագուերոյին,Մարչենային + Նեգրադոին...

Հ.Գ,.

Բայց մեկա Պերեսը էլ անիմաստ թվեր ա տալու Կակային առնելու համար,Սենեյդեր ունենք էլ ետ կանֆետին ինչ ենք անում, իսկ Բենզեման Իգուաինից ցածր ա մի գլուխ ,մի քիչ էլ Նեգրադոից բարձր ա,ետ են ֆուտբոլիստը չի որ կարողանա ելք վճռի, բայց տասնյակ միլիոններ արժի:

----------

Ambrosine (11.04.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

Համաձայն եմ, Պետրոս ջան, եթե Կակային բերի, իր դիրքի խաղացող ֆուտբոլիստ /ները/ պահեստային նստարանին են մնալու

----------


## REAL_ist

Կական հաստատ պահեստային չի լինի, իսկը Զիդանի դիրքում կարա խաղա, Զիդաննել էլ ընդգծված եզրային չէր, Մարչենան ովա որ Ռեալում խաղա :Shok: ամենախմախ պաշտպաննա Իսպանիայի հավաքականի, ավելի լավա Մայկոնին բերեն Ինտերից, Ռամոսը խաղա Պեպեյի հետ կենտրոնում, իսկ Ռեբբենին ծախելը ախմախություն կլնի, ինչքան էլ շատա տռավմա ստանում, զատո սաղ վախտ իսպալնյատա անում, եթե իրա հույսին չլինի թիմը ոնցոր հիմա կարա կես խաղերում էլ չխաղա
Քիսոն լուչշե մնա Մանչում, Կակայի հետ հեչ համեմատելու չի, մանավանդ որպես մարդ
Սնեյդերին հաստատ չեն ծախի, Սնեյդերը Ռոբբենը ու Հունտելարը կմնան հոլանդացիքից, ավելի հավանական ՌՎՆ–ն գնա քան Սնեյդերը
------------Casillas--------------
Maicon-Pepe-Ramos-Marcelo
------Diarra--Sneijder-------
Robben---Raul---Kaka--
---------Huntelaar
 :Cool:

----------


## Սերխիո

Կական եկավ Ռեալ պռագրամի հերը անիծվելու ա, կամ Վահան ջան , Ագուերոն ա ավելի լավ , թե Կական , դու ումի՞ց ավելի օգուտ կսպասես...

Մարչենան էլ Պույոլից լավ պաշտպան ա :Tongue:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Կական հաստատ պահեստային չի լինի, իսկը Զիդանի դիրքում կարա խաղա, Զիդաննել էլ ընդգծված եզրային չէր, Մարչենան ովա որ Ռեալում խաղաամենախմախ պաշտպաննա Իսպանիայի հավաքականի, ավելի լավա Մայկոնին բերեն Ինտերից, Ռամոսը խաղա Պեպեյի հետ կենտրոնում, իսկ Ռեբբենին ծախելը ախմախություն կլնի, ինչքան էլ շատա տռավմա ստանում, զատո սաղ վախտ իսպալնյատա անում, եթե իրա հույսին չլինի թիմը ոնցոր հիմա կարա կես խաղերում էլ չխաղա
> Քիսոն լուչշե մնա Մանչում, Կակայի հետ հեչ համեմատելու չի, մանավանդ որպես մարդ
> Սնեյդերին հաստատ չեն ծախի, Սնեյդերը Ռոբբենը ու Հունտելարը կմնան հոլանդացիքից, ավելի հավանական ՌՎՆ–ն գնա քան Սնեյդերը
> ------------Casillas--------------
> Maicon-Pepe-Ramos-Marcelo
> ------Diarra--Sneijder-------
> Robben---Raul---Kaka--
> ---------Huntelaar


Ախր հեչ համաձայն չեմ գրածներիդ հետ, մանավանդ սատատա Ռոնալդոի հետ կապված :Shok: 
Մանավանդ Սնեյդեր-Կակա դուետը ընդհանրապես իմաստ չունի...

----------


## Ambrosine

> Կական եկավ Ռեալ պռագրամի հերը անիծվելու ա, կամ Վահան ջան , Ագուերոն ա ավելի լավ , թե Կական , դու ումի՞ց ավելի օգուտ կսպասես...
> 
> Մարչենան էլ Պույոլից լավ պաշտպան ա


բայց Պույոլը ինչով ա լավը? Մարչենան էլ ցածր կարգի ա :Think:

----------


## REAL_ist

Մարչենան փալասա լռիվ, Կական էլ Ագուերոյի հետ նույն տիպի խաղացող չի որ համեմատեմ, Կական փլեյմեյկերա, Զիդանից հետո կարգին փլեյմեյկեր չի եղել Ռեալում, դրանից էլ խաղի որակնա ընկել, Ռոնալդուն շատա անհատականով տարվում, ինքը իրա համար պահ սարքի խփի, իսկ Կական թիմային խաղացողա ու ինձ թվումա ավելի շատ օգուտ կտա
Ագուերոն էլ որ գա լավ կլինի, բայց Իգուաինի օդերը կփագի, ետ հեչ լավ չի

----------


## Սերխիո

Դե թող որոշի Պերեսը :Wink: , բայց Կական պետքական չի,եթե խաղում ես եզրային`վինգերներով , էլ փլեյմեքեր պետք չի, իսկ ամեն դեպքում  Ռաուլը լավ մատակարարող էլ ա հանդես  գալիս:

Մարչենային մի թեարգնահատեք, հո Տերի կամ Ֆերդինադ չես առնի :Cool:

----------


## Amourchik

Ի դեպ հետաքրքիր իմֆորմացիա Ռեալի խաղացողների ռեյտինգների մասին , ասեմ, որ Կասիլյասն ու Ռամոսը իրենց  դիրքերում առաջատարերն են :Hands Up: 
http://www.ftbl.com/ru-RU/News/News.aspx?newsId=9836
ահա աղբյուրը :Wink:  :Cool:

----------

Ambrosine (14.04.2009), Monk (13.04.2009), Yellow Raven (13.04.2009)

----------


## Taurus

> Ի դեպ հետաքրքիր իմֆորմացիա Ռեալի խաղացողների ռեյտինգների մասին , ասեմ, որ Կասիլյասն ու Ռամոսը իրենց  դիրքերում առաջատարերն են
> http://www.ftbl.com/ru-RU/News/News.aspx?newsId=9836
> ահա աղբյուրը


Barca-ն ամբողջ կազմով ա ներկայացված :Hands Up:

----------


## Amourchik

> Barca-ն ամբողջ կազմով ա ներկայացված


ի դեպ ասեմ, որ ներկայացված լինելուն պետք չի նայել, աջ մասում կա, թե ով որ տեղում ա ու եթե այդպես նայենք, ապա Ռեալից էլ մարդիկ կան բայց 1-ինը չեն, իմ խոսքը լավագույնների մասին էր իսկ, եթե քո ասածը լիներ, ապա այս  դեպքում հաստատ առաջինը չի Բարսան, հա ճիշտա Բարսայից ավելի շատ ֆուտբոլիստ կա բայց առաջին տեղերում այնքան էլ շատ չեն :Wink:

----------


## Taurus

> ի դեպ ասեմ, որ ներկայացված լինելուն պետք չի նայել, աջ մասում կա, թե ով որ տեղում ա ու եթե այդպես նայենք, ապա Ռեալից էլ մարդիկ կան բայց 1-ինը չեն, իմ խոսքը լավագույնների մասին էր իսկ, եթե քո ասածը լիներ, ապա այս  դեպքում հաստատ առաջինը չի Բարսան, հա ճիշտա Բարսայից ավելի շատ ֆուտբոլիստ կա բայց առաջին տեղերում այնքան էլ շատ չեն


թիմային-թիմային, այլ ոչ թե անհատներ

----------


## Amourchik

> թիմային-թիմային, այլ ոչ թե անհատներ


հաաաա :Smile: բայց չեմ հասկանում մի քիչ ինչ վարկածով են էլի առաջատարներ, հաստատ Ֆիֆան չի չէ :Think: բա ինչի հիման վրա են այդ դիրքերը որոշում, օրինակ լավագույն հարձակվողին ես նույնիսկ չեմ էլ ճանաչում :Blush:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Պույոլը ինչով ա լավը?





> Մարչենան էլ Պույոլից լավ պաշտպան ա


 :Jpit: 
Հարգելիներս, Պույոլն օժտված է ընտիր պաշտպան լինելու համար անհրաժեշտ բոլոր հատկանիշներով՝ ֆիզիկապես ուժեղ է, ձիգ է, ամուր է, արագավազ է, ունի մեկնարկային մեծ արագություն/վերջին երկու հատկանիշներով Տերին ու Ֆերդինանտը զիջում են նրան, էլ չեմ ասում՝ Մարչենան որքան է զիջում/: Բացի այս ամենը, նաև գրագետ է խաղում, պաշտպանությունում գրեթե սխալներ թույլ չի տալիս: Հեշտությամբ է գնդակներ խլում մրցակցի հարձակվողներից: Անհատական հսկողության անհրաժեշտության դեպքում՝ իր ֆունկցիաները գերազանց է կատարում: Ի տարբերություն վերը նշված երեք պաշտպանների, կարողանում է հիանալի խաղալ պաշպանության և աջ, և ձախ եզրերում: Իհարկե, այնքան առաջ չի գնում, որքան Ալվեշը, չի էլ կարող: Բայց հաստատ շատ հուսալի է պաշպանության ցանկացած դիրքում: Աշխարհում ամենահուսալիներից մեկն է: 
Միակ թերությունը կենտրոնական պաշտպանի համար կարճահասակ լինելն է, բայց կարևորը, որ խիստ ցատկունակ է և այս հատկանիշը կոմպենսացնում է կարճահասակ լինելը: Վերջիվերջո, լիդեր է…

----------

Լեո (14.04.2009)

----------


## Taurus

> հաաաաբայց չեմ հասկանում մի քիչ ինչ վարկածով են էլի առաջատարներ, հաստատ Ֆիֆան չի չէբա ինչի հիման վրա են այդ դիրքերը որոշում, օրինակ լավագույն հարձակվողին ես նույնիսկ չեմ էլ ճանաչում


էտ երևի ամսա կտրվածքով ա:
էտ տղեն լավ ա խաղացել էս ամիս, համ հավաքականում համ էլ կլուբում

----------


## Amourchik

> էտ երևի ամսա կտրվածքով ա:
> էտ տղեն լավ ա խաղացել էս ամիս, համ հավաքականում համ էլ կլուբում


բա որ թիմում ա խաղում ինքը :Think: բայց Ֆիֆայի վարկածով ա, թե ոչ :Think:

----------


## Taurus

> բա որ թիմում ա խաղում ինքըբայց Ֆիֆայի վարկածով ա, թե ոչ


Վոլֆսբուրգ, ինչքան հիշում եմ

----------

Amourchik (13.04.2009)

----------


## Yellow Raven

Ձեկոն Վոլֆսբուրգի ու Բոսնիայի հավաքականի առաջատարներիցա ու մեծա հավանականությունը,որ մյուս տարի իրան կտենանք եվրոպական գրանդներից մեկի կազմում :Smile:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Կական Ռեալին պետք չի , մեզ ավելի սազում ա եզրային հարձակողական խաղը ,քան ծանր իտալական խաղը ,ուրգրոհները հիմնականում  միայն կենտրոնով են գնում , իսկ Կական ավելի շատ կառուցողական ֆուտբոլիստ ա, քան հարձակվող ... Օրինակ ` Ա սերիայում ասեք ,թեկուզ մեկ նորմալ վինգերի անուն... չկա , բացարձակ դատարկություն...
> 
> 
> Ես սենց կազմ կուզեյի ՝
> 
> ----------------Կաս
> 
> Ռամոս--Պեպե--Մարչենա-Հայնցե        
> -----------Գագո-Լասս                             
> ...


Էս Ռոբբենին խի՞ եք սպիսատ անում: Ռոբինիոին ծախեցին, հիմա էլ Ռոբբե՞նը: Ես շատ եմ ուզում, որ ինքը մնա:

----------


## Սամվել

*Մոդերատորական։ Օֆֆտոպ հրահրող, կոնֆլիկտային գրառումը ջնջված է։*

----------


## Ambrosine

> Էս Ռոբբենին խի՞ եք սպիսատ անում: Ռոբինիոին ծախեցին, հիմա էլ Ռոբբե՞նը: Ես շատ եմ ուզում, որ ինքը մնա:


Պետրոսը արմատական է տրամադրված :Jpit:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Պետրոսը արմատական է տրամադրված


Ցանկացած փոփոխություն ճանապարհ է հարթում  այլ փոփոխությունների համար:

Մաքիավելի... :Cool:

----------


## Սերխիո

Արքայինը ՝ արքային ... :King: 

Թրիլլերը շարունակվում է .... :Cool:

----------

Ambrosine (22.04.2009), Amourchik (22.04.2009), Morpheus_NS (22.04.2009)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Պեպե  կոչվող կենդանում տղա չկա նդե վաբշե, լավա մի հատ էլ չկրակեց գլխից:

Դե պենալի մասին էլ չեմ ասում, մարդու ծիծաղա գալիս տենց պենալի վրա

----------

Սամվել (22.04.2009)

----------


## REAL_ist

Ինչ խաղ էր, սենց կամային հաղթանակները արդեն Ռեալի ձեռագիրնա դառել, վերջի րոպեներին երկու հատ գոլ, պրիտոմ մեկը 10 հոգով :Yahoo: 
Պեպեի ֆազերը քցեց, հերիք չի բրդեց քցեց, քացով խփեց, մի հատ էլ վրով քայլեց վերջումել մի հատ ուրիշ խախցողի բերնին տվեց, աչկիս ես սեզոն էլ Պեպեն չխաղա, բույնիա լռիվ

----------


## Taurus

բա պենալը ինչ եղավ?
Կասսն ա վերցրել?

----------


## REAL_ist

հա պիժոնություն արեց Կասկերոն, իրան Զիդան էր զգում, կամաց կախած խփեց Կասնել վերցրեց, երևի Պեպեյի քացով ուդառները ազդել էին վրեն :LOL: բայց ետ պենալից առաջ էլ մաքուր պենալ Ռեալի օգտին չդրին, Իգուաինին էլ հավայի դեղին տվին սիմուլյացիայի համար ու հիմա մյուս խաղը բացա թողելու, չնայած կբողոքարկեն հաստատ, Ռոբբեննել կեսից զամեն մտավ մի քանի րոպեից դուս եկավ, աչկիս էլի տռավմայա ստացել

----------

Սերխիո (22.04.2009)

----------


## Amourchik

այ քեզ խաղ :Shok: հրաշք էր..... :Love: 
Պեպեին պետք չի քարկոծել:«Թող առաջինը քար նետի, նա, ով անմեղա...»Պեպեն նման ֆուտբոլիստ չի, ես էլ այսօր նայեցի կրկնապատկերները մի քանի անգամ նայելուց հետո, պարզ երևաց, որ Պեպեն 1-ին անգամ Կասկերանոի ընկնելուց հետո գնդակին էր խփում, հետո ճիշտ ա խաղացողին էլ խփեց, բայց ես հասկանում եմ իրեն, քանի որ, երբ նա հասկացավ, որ իր թիմը այսքան ժամանակ նման ծանր աշխատանք ա տարել, որ հաղթանակ տանի այս տարի, մեկ էլ մի հիմար մրցավարի պատճառով, ով Իգուայինին գցելուց հետո 11մ չդրեց, հիմա իրենց դարպասին դնում ա ու վերջ չեմպիոնության համար պայքարին իր պատճառով, ահա այստեղ նյարդերը տեղի են տալիս ու ես շատ լավ հիշում եմ,  երբ վերջերս Ռեալի դապասին չէին նշանակել 11մ խախտողը Պեպն էր եղել ու ինքը ռադիոյով հրապարակային ներողություն էր խնդրել այդ ֆուտբոլիստից և վերջինս էլ նշել էր, որ Պեպեն հիանալի և՛ մարդ էր, և՛ ֆուտբոլիստ, ահա հիմա էլ ա ներողություն խնդրել ամբողջ աշխարհի ֆուտբոլի երկրպագուներից ու առհասարակ բոլորից և ասել ա, որ ինքը չէր հասկացել այդ պահին, թե ինչ էր ինքն անում:Այնպես, որ պետք չի ո՛չ արդարացնել, ո՛չ էլ քննադատել Պեպեին :Ok: /կներեք չկետադրելու համար հա՛մ շտապում եմ, հա՛մ էլ կլավիատուրաս լավ չի աշխատում հիմա :Blush: /

----------

Ambrosine (22.04.2009)

----------


## REAL_ist

Ռոբբենը էլի Բարսայի հետ չի խաղալու...

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ռոբբենը էլի Բարսայի հետ չի խաղալու...


մենակ վնասվածքի պատճառով? :Sad:

----------


## Սերխիո

Հնարավորություն ունեցա թուրքական արբանյակով նայել խաղը , ուղղակի էմոցիաների ծով էր , Պեպեի ֆազերը մի այլ ձևի քցել էր , ախր Գուտիի ֆանտաստիկ հարվածից հետո, երբ հրաշքը մոտիկ ա, նորից անուրջների խորտակում էր սպասվում , իսկ խորտակողը օսկարակիր Կասկերոն էր , դրա համար էլ Պեպեն չախեց , ու ասում ինչի եմ արդարացնում իրան , որովհետև ինչ-որ մի գաճաճ միշտ Ռեալի կոկորդին ոսկոր ա եղել , հիմա էլի ուզւոմ էր իր դերը շարունակեր, այն էլ` ոչ ոքիի չհամաձայնելով: Մի խոսքով` Կասը ստորացրեց իրեն ստորացնել փորձողին , Իսկ Իգուայնը էս տարվա Ռեալի հերոսն ա, անկախ վերջաբանից:
Նման խաղերի համար եմ սիրում ֆուտբոլը... Մեկել հպարտանում եմ , որ Ռեալիստ եմ...

----------

Ambrosine (22.04.2009), Amourchik (22.04.2009), REAL_ist (22.04.2009)

----------


## REAL_ist

> մենակ վնասվածքի պատճառով?


հա, 2-3  շաբաթ չի խաղալու, Պեպեն էլ համարյա հաստատ չի խաղա+Սնեյդերը, բայց Ռամոսի գլխավորությամբ ամենափայլուն խաղերը հենց առանց Ռոբբեն են խաղացել, տենանք էս անգամ ոնց կլինի, հաղթանակա պետք կլասիկոյում, պրիտում 3 գնդակի տարբերությամբ, որ հավասար միավորների դեպքում չեմպիոն դառնանք

----------

Ambrosine (22.04.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> հա, 2-3  շաբաթ չի խաղալու, Պեպեն էլ համարյա հաստատ չի խաղա+Սնեյդերը, բայց Ռամոսի գլխավորությամբ ամենափայլուն խաղերը հենց առանց Ռոբբեն են խաղացել, տենանք էս անգամ ոնց կլինի, հաղթանակա պետք կլասիկոյում, պրիտում 3 գնդակի տարբերությամբ, որ հավասար միավորների դեպքում չեմպիոն դառնանք


ես էդ վիճակագրական տվյալներին չեմ հավատում... Ռոբբենը պետք էր՝ պաշտպանությունը միշտ լարված պահելու համար, Սնեյդերն էլ տուգանայինները իրացնելու համար, Պեպեն էլ արդեն մեր պաշտպանության համար էր պետք.. առանց իրա, Ռամոսի արդեն պաշտպանություն չեմ պատկերացնում...

----------

Morpheus_NS (23.04.2009)

----------


## Սամվել

ԽԱղը չեն նայել... կադրը դրեք նայենք էլի  :Jpit:

----------


## REAL_ist



----------

Ambrosine (22.04.2009)

----------


## Լեո

Պեպեն* ***զի տղություն արեց :Angry2: 
Ռադ արեք, Ռեալը թիմ չէ:

----------


## Ուրվական

> ու ասում ինչի եմ արդարացնում իրան , որովհետև ինչ-որ մի գաճաճ միշտ Ռեալի կոկորդին ոսկոր ա եղել , հիմա էլի ուզւոմ էր իր դերը շարունակեր, այն էլ` ոչ ոքիի չհամաձայնելով:


Պետրոս ջան, կներես, բայց սա արդեն ֆանատիզմի ա նմանվում: Ես նայեցի կադրը, Պեպեի դեմքին նայում եմ խփելուց հետո, տեսնում եմ, որ իրոք, ինքը նոր-նոր ա գիտակցել, թե ինչ ա արել: Բայց ոնց կարաս մարդուն արդարացնես անասնական արարքի համար: Անկախ նրանից, թե ինքը որտեղ ա խաղում, սենց բաները պետք ա իսպառ բացառվեն ֆուտբոլից: 
Պեպեն հլը շատ պետք ա տանջվի, որ էս բիծը մաքրի իր վրայից, ու ինքը ընդհանրապես, իրան զրկեց ֆուտբոլային մեծություն դառնալու հույսից, եթե, իհարկե, տենց նպատակներ ուներ, էլի:

----------

Yellow Raven (22.04.2009), Լեո (22.04.2009)

----------


## Amourchik

> Հնարավորություն ունեցա թուրքական արբանյակով նայել խաղը , ուղղակի էմոցիաների ծով էր , Պեպեի ֆազերը մի այլ ձևի քցել էր , ախր Գուտիի ֆանտաստիկ հարվածից հետո, երբ հրաշքը մոտիկ ա, նորից անուրջների խորտակում էր սպասվում , իսկ խորտակողը օսկարակիր Կասկերոն էր , դրա համար էլ Պեպեն չախեց , ու ասում ինչի եմ արդարացնում իրան , որովհետև ինչ-որ մի գաճաճ միշտ Ռեալի կոկորդին ոսկոր ա եղել , հիմա էլի ուզւոմ էր իր դերը շարունակեր, այն էլ` ոչ ոքիի չհամաձայնելով: Մի խոսքով` Կասը ստորացրեց իրեն ստորացնել փորձողին , Իսկ Իգուայնը էս տարվա Ռեալի հերոսն ա, անկախ վերջաբանից:
> Նման խաղերի համար եմ սիրում ֆուտբոլը... Մեկել հպարտանում եմ , որ Ռեալիստ եմ...


Պետրոս մեզ այստեղ չհասկացան........ :Wink: քեզ միայն իսկական Ռեալիստները կհասկանան ավելին մի էլ պահանջի/խոսքս Պեպեի մասին ա/ :Wink:

----------


## Լեո

Զզվերիք Պեպեյով, էշ տապոռի մեկն ա, ավել ոչինչ: Վայ էն ֆանատներին, որ էդպիսի ֆուտբոլիստներով են հպարտանում;

----------


## Ուրվական

> Պետրոս մեզ այստեղ չհասկացան........քեզ միայն իսկական Ռեալիստները կհասկանան ավելին մի էլ պահանջի/խոսքս Պեպեի մասին ա/


Եթե իմ մասին ես ասում, ասեմ, որ ես շատ ուրախ կլինեի, որ նաև իսկական ռեալիստները չարդարացնեին Պեպեին:
Ամուրչիկ ջան, ես ֆուտբոլի երկրպագու եմ, գեղեցիկ ֆուտբոլի, ինչու ոչ, նաև ինչ-որ չափով կոշտ ֆուտբոլի: Բայց նման երևույթները տեղ չունեն ֆուտբոլում: Ու սա ես կասեի ցանկացածին, անկախ թիմից, ուզում ա ինքը լիներ Զիդանը կամ Դել Պիերոն: Բայց իրանք հենց նրանով են մեծություն, որ սենց բաներ կյանքում չեն արել:

----------

Լեո (22.04.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Եթե իմ մասին ես ասում, ասեմ, որ ես շատ ուրախ կլինեի, որ նաև իսկական ռեալիստները չարդարացնեին Պեպեին:
> Ամուրչիկ ջան, ես ֆուտբոլի երկրպագու եմ, գեղեցիկ ֆուտբոլի, ինչու ոչ, նաև ինչ-որ չափով կոշտ ֆուտբոլի: Բայց նման երևույթները տեղ չունեն ֆուտբոլում: Ու սա ես կասեի ցանկացածին, անկախ թիմից, ուզում ա ինքը լիներ Զիդանը կամ Դել Պիերոն: Բայց իրանք հենց նրանով են մեծություն, որ սենց բաներ կյանքում չեն արել:


ես չեմ հավատա, եթե ասես, որ լավ կլիներ, եթե գոլը խփվեր, իսկ Պեպեն չկասեցներ... դե հիմի իր խնդիրն է՝ ինչ միջոցներով ու մեթոներով... իր գործն է պաշտպանել դարպասը, ինքն էլ պաշտպանում է: Իսկ բարոյական կողմը արդեն իր որոշելու հարցն է. մի տեղ կարդացի. որ արդեն ներողություն խնդրել է

----------

Amourchik (22.04.2009)

----------


## Ուրվական

> ես չեմ հավատա, եթե ասես, որ լավ կլիներ, եթե գոլը խփվեր, իսկ Պեպեն չկասեցներ... դե հիմի իր խնդիրն է՝ ինչ միջոցներով ու մեթոներով... իր գործն է պաշտպանել դարպասը, ինքն էլ պաշտպանում է: Իսկ բարոյական կողմը արդեն իր որոշելու հարցն է. մի տեղ կարդացի. որ արդեն ներողություն խնդրել է


Աստղ ջան, նայե՞լ ես էդ պահը: Գնդակը արդեն կասեցված էր, ինչ գոլ, ինչ բան, պառկած տեղը էդ տղուն սկսեց խփել:
Ինչ մնում ա մեթոդներին, ես չեմ կարծում, որ դու այդպես ես մտածում: Ասենք, նույն ձևի նաև արգելված ա կասեցնել հարձակումը ատրճանակով ոտքին կրակելով: Իր խնդի՞րն ա, թե ոնց կասեցնի: Որն ա էս երկուսի տարբերությունը: Որ ատրճանակով կրակելը արգելվում ա նաև օրենքո՞վ: Ասեմ, ես ֆուտբոլի մեջ հարգում եմ սկզբից ֆուտբոլային օրենքները ու ֆուտբոլային օրենքները հարգողներին: Իսկ ներողություն խնդրելն էլ բան չի փոխում իմ համար, ու, կարծում եմ, շատերի համար, որովհետև իրան ներել-չներելու խնդիր չունեմ, երևույթը տգեղ է, չեմ կարծում, որ համաձայն չես:
Ամեն դեպքում, էդ որ ասում ես կասեցրել ա, էդ տենց չի, գնդակը արդեն գծից դուրս էր եկել, ինքը պառկած ֆուտբոլիստին խփում էր:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Աստղ ջան, նայե՞լ ես էդ պահը: Գնդակը արդեն կասեցված էր, ինչ գոլ, ինչ բան, պառկած տեղը էդ տղուն սկսեց խփել:
> Ինչ մնում ա մեթոդներին, ես չեմ կարծում, որ դու այդպես ես մտածում: Ասենք, նույն ձևի նաև արգելված ա կասեցնել հարձակումը ատրճանակով ոտքին կրակելով: Իր խնդի՞րն ա, թե ոնց կասեցնի: Որն ա էս երկուսի տարբերությունը: Որ ատրճանակով կրակելը արգելվում ա նաև օրենքո՞վ: Ասեմ, ես ֆուտբոլի մեջ հարգում եմ սկզբից ֆուտբոլային օրենքները ու ֆուտբոլային օրենքները հարգողներին: Իսկ ներողություն խնդրելն էլ բան չի փոխում իմ համար, ու, կարծում եմ, շատերի համար, որովհետև իրան ներել-չներելու խնդիր չունեմ, երևույթը տգեղ է, չեմ կարծում, որ համաձայն չես:
> Ամեն դեպքում, էդ որ ասում ես կասեցրել ա, էդ տենց չի, գնդակը արդեն գծից դուրս էր եկել, ինքը պառկած ֆուտբոլիստին խփում էր:


նայել եմ, հա գետնին ընկած ֆուտբոլիստին էր խփում, բայց իր դեմքից երևում էր, որ չի գիտակցում, թե ինչ ա անում.. ինձ այդպես թվաց

ենթադրում եմ, որ ինքը ջղայնացավ էդ ֆուտբոլիստի ընկնելուց, կարծեց, որ հեսա 11 մ-ոց են նշանակելու՝ իր մեղքով.. չգիտեմ, ինքը այդ պահին շատ նյարդայնացած է

----------


## Ուրվական

> նայել եմ, հա գետնին ընկած ֆուտբոլիստին էր խփում, բայց իր դեմքից երևում էր, որ չի գիտակցում, թե ինչ ա անում.. ինձ այդպես թվաց
> 
> ենթադրում եմ, որ ինքը ջղայնացավ էդ ֆուտբոլիստի ընկնելուց, կարծեց, որ հեսա 11 մ-ոց են նշանակելու՝ իր մեղքով.. չգիտեմ, ինքը այդ պահին շատ նյարդայնացած է


Հա, ճիշտ ա: Բայց շարունակությունը չեմ նայել, ի՞նչ ա եղել որ, բռնել ա՞ պենալը Կասիլասը: Ու խաղը քանի՞ս ա պրծել, 4-3 հա՞:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Հա, ճիշտ ա: Բայց շարունակությունը չեմ նայել, ի՞նչ ա եղել որ, բռնել ա՞ պենալը Կասիլասը: Ու խաղը քանի՞ս ա պրծել, 4-3 հա՞:


երեխեքը սոց. խմբում պատմել էին ոնց-որ

----------

Ուրվական (22.04.2009)

----------


## Amourchik

> Աստղ ջան, նայե՞լ ես էդ պահը: Գնդակը արդեն կասեցված էր, ինչ գոլ, ինչ բան, պառկած տեղը էդ տղուն սկսեց խփել:
> Ինչ մնում ա մեթոդներին, ես չեմ կարծում, որ դու այդպես ես մտածում: Ասենք, նույն ձևի նաև արգելված ա կասեցնել հարձակումը ատրճանակով ոտքին կրակելով: Իր խնդի՞րն ա, թե ոնց կասեցնի: Որն ա էս երկուսի տարբերությունը: Որ ատրճանակով կրակելը արգելվում ա նաև օրենքո՞վ: Ասեմ, ես ֆուտբոլի մեջ հարգում եմ սկզբից ֆուտբոլային օրենքները ու ֆուտբոլային օրենքները հարգողներին: Իսկ ներողություն խնդրելն էլ բան չի փոխում իմ համար, ու, կարծում եմ, շատերի համար, որովհետև իրան ներել-չներելու խնդիր չունեմ, երևույթը տգեղ է, չեմ կարծում, որ համաձայն չես:
> Ամեն դեպքում, էդ որ ասում ես կասեցրել ա, էդ տենց չի, գնդակը արդեն գծից դուրս էր եկել, ինքը պառկած ֆուտբոլիստին խփում էր:


քո խոսքերով փորձեմ Աստղին ասեմ, որ այո նայել եմ ես ու հաստատ Պեպեի արածը ոչ Ռեալիստները միկրոսկոպով են նայում ու միլիոնավոր անգամ մեծացնում ու չափազանցնում են:Աստղ ջան դրվագն այսպիսին էր՝ Պեպեն թեթևակի ձեռքով հրեց Կասկերոյին՝Խետաֆեի խաղացողին, նայել սկսեց այնպես գալարվել/պահ բարոյական խրատներ տվողներ, բա եկ-մեկ գոնե սենց բաների համար էլ մի բան ասեք, բա բարոյական ա՞ թեթև հպումի դեպքում ոչ տղամարդավարի պահվածք դրսևորել/, որ մարդու աչքերը լցվում էին նայելուց, հետո Պեպեն փորձեց գնդակը հանել՝հարված հասցնելով «անմեղ զոհի»ոտքերին, ապա լսվեց մրցավարի սուլիչը, հտեևեց կարմիր քարտը և այլն:Մի խոսքով ով ոնց չգիտեմ ես այսպես կասեմ«ճանճից փիղ չեմ սարքի»այսպես ռուսերենից հայերեն մոտավորապես էլի:
Ահա և ինքներդ համոզվեք իմ խոսքերում

----------

Ambrosine (22.04.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> երեխեքը սոց. խմբում պատմել էին ոնց-որ


չէ, սոց. խմբում չի.. երևի հենց այստեղ է գրված՝ նախորդ էջում

----------


## Amourchik

> Հա, ճիշտ ա: Բայց շարունակությունը չեմ նայել, ի՞նչ ա եղել որ, բռնել ա՞ պենալը Կասիլասը: Ու խաղը քանի՞ս ա պրծել, 4-3 հա՞:


ոչ 3-2

----------

Ուրվական (22.04.2009)

----------


## Taurus

> քո խոսքերով փորձեմ Աստղին ասեմ, որ այո նայել եմ ես ու հաստատ Պեպեի արածը ոչ Ռեալիստները միկրոսկոպով են նայում ու միլիոնավոր անգամ մեծացնում ու չափազանցնում են:Աստղ ջան դրվագն այսպիսին էր՝ Պեպեն թեթևակի ձեռքով հրեց Կասկերոյին՝Խետաֆեի խաղացողին, նայել սկսեց այնպես գալարվել/պահ բարոյական խրատներ տվողներ, բա եկ-մեկ գոնե սենց բաների համար էլ մի բան ասեք, բա բարոյական ա՞ թեթև հպումի դեպքում ոչ տղամարդավարի պահվածք դրսևորել/, որ մարդու աչքերը լցվում էին նայելուց, հետո Պեպեն փորձեց գնդակը հանել՝հարված հասցնելով «անմեղ զոհի»ոտքերին, *...*
>  ապա լսվեց մրցավարի սուլիչը, հտեևեց կարմիր քարտը և այլն:Մի խոսքով ով ոնց չգիտեմ ես այսպես կասեմ«ճանճից փիղ չեմ սարքի»այսպես ռուսերենից հայերեն մոտավորապես էլի:


մի պահ բաց թողեցիր, արդեն ընկած տավարի ոտքերին խփելուց հետո, մի հատ էլ պռօվեռօչնի մեջքին տվեց, որ նա ստո սպանած լինի:
Վառել նրան

----------


## Taurus

հա մեկ էլ մի բան մոռացա:
Պեպեի դեմքին նայելուց միշտ մի բան ա երևում, որ աստված մեկ-մեկ սխալներ էլ ա գործում, այլ ոչ թե որ էտ պահին վմենյայեմի չէր, լավ էլ գիտեր ինչ ա անում
Պեպե ջան բեզ աբիդ :Wink:

----------


## Ambrosine

> քո խոսքերով փորձեմ Աստղին ասեմ, որ այո նայել եմ ես ու հաստատ Պեպեի արածը ոչ Ռեալիստները միկրոսկոպով են նայում ու միլիոնավոր անգամ մեծացնում ու չափազանցնում են:Աստղ ջան դրվագն այսպիսին էր՝ Պեպեն թեթևակի ձեռքով հրեց Կասկերոյին՝Խետաֆեի խաղացողին, նայել սկսեց այնպես գալարվել/պահ բարոյական խրատներ տվողներ, բա եկ-մեկ գոնե սենց բաների համար էլ մի բան ասեք, բա բարոյական ա՞ թեթև հպումի դեպքում ոչ տղամարդավարի պահվածք դրսևորել/, որ մարդու աչքերը լցվում էին նայելուց, հետո Պեպեն փորձեց գնդակը հանել՝հարված հասցնելով «անմեղ զոհի»ոտքերին, ապա լսվեց մրցավարի սուլիչը, հտեևեց կարմիր քարտը և այլն:Մի խոսքով ով ոնց չգիտեմ ես այսպես կասեմ«ճանճից փիղ չեմ սարքի»այսպես ռուսերենից հայերեն մոտավորապես էլի:
> Ահա և ինքներդ համոզվեք իմ խոսքերում
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yB0rwNLJrek


Հաս ջան, նկատեցի թույլ հրելը, այդ պատճառով էլ չեմ քարկոծում Պեպեին :Wink:

----------

Amourchik (22.04.2009)

----------


## Taurus

> Հաս ջան, նկատեցի թույլ հրելը, այդ պատճառով էլ չեմ քարկոծում Պեպեին


դու տենց արագությամբ վազի, ես քեզ կողքից "թույլ" հրեմ :Wink:

----------


## Amourchik

> մի պահ բաց թողեցիր, արդեն ընկած տավարի ոտքերին խփելուց հետո, մի հատ էլ պռօվեռօչնի մեջքին տվեց, որ նա ստո սպանած լինի:
> Վառել նրան


իմ ամենաառաջին գրառման մեջ նշել էի, որ չեմ արդարացնում, ոչ էլ քարկոծում եմ Պեպեին, նա էլ միս ու արյունից ա ու նա էլ սխալվելու իրավունք ունի, նորից մեջբերում անեմ՝«թող առաջինը դուրս գա և քար գցի նա, ով անմեղա»ես ասում եմ, որ այս կյանքում ամեն ինչ հարաբերական ա ու պետք չի  Պեպեին հրեշ դարձնել և այլն և այլն, նա արդեն զղջում ա, արդեն ասել ա, որ բոլորովին չի հասկացել, թե ինչ ա անում և ես իրեն հասկանում եմ, քանի որ այո մարդկանց հետ լինում են այնպիսի պահեր, երբ ինքն անում է այն, ինչը նորմալ վիճակում հաստատ չէր անի, իմ ասածը այսքանն էր:
Իսկ առաջին հարվածը իմ տեղադրած տվյալի մեջ պարզ երևում ա, որ Պեպեն առաջին անգամ ընկած վիճակում գնդակին էր հարվածում, բայց ոտքերին հարվածեց, իսկ երկրորդին արդեն բոլորդ էլ տեսել եք :Ok:

----------

Ambrosine (22.04.2009)

----------


## Amourchik

> հա մեկ էլ մի բան մոռացա:
> Պեպեի դեմքին նայելուց միշտ մի բան ա երևում, որ աստված մեկ-մեկ սխալներ էլ ա գործում, այլ ոչ թե որ էտ պահին վմենյայեմի չէր, լավ էլ գիտեր ինչ ա անում
> Պեպե ջան բեզ աբիդ


Կներես իհարկե, բայց «Աստված» բառը պետք է, որ մեծատառ գրեիր :Wink:

----------


## Ambrosine

> դու տենց արագությամբ վազի, ես քեզ կողքից "թույլ" հրեմ


հաստատ չեմ ընկնի

----------


## REAL_ist

պենալը կար, հաստատ ետ բրդելը հերիք էր քցելու համար տենց արագության տակ, բայց Պեպեն աֆեկտի վիճակում էր, չէր գիտակցում ինչա անում, կարճ ասած ֆազերը քցել էր, գումարած դրան հաստատ մտածում էր սիմուլյանտությունա արել Կասկերոն, նենց էլ նեռվայն խաղ էր, նոր էլ մաքուր պենալ չէին դրել Ռեալի օգտին, մարդա հիմա, սաղի հետ էլ կարա պատահի, մանավանդ, որ քացուց հետո մոտեցավ խաղցողին ներեղություն խնդրի, տեղ էլ Խետաֆեյի մնացած խաղցողները վրա տվին ու տե մեկին էլ բոկսեց :LOL: ներվերը ետքան էլ լավ վիճակում չեն տղու
կստանա իրա պատիժը Պեպեն, բայց հաստատ չի դադարի աշխարհի լավագույն պաշտպաններից մեկը լինելուց :Wink:

----------

Ambrosine (22.04.2009), Amourchik (23.04.2009), Morpheus_NS (22.04.2009)

----------


## REAL_ist

էս Ռեալի խաղցողները աշկիս միշտ էլ սիմուլյանտներին բեսամփ չեն սիրել, մի հատ էլ դրվագ Մատեուսին քացու տակ քցելուց`


 :LOL: սենց որ Ռոնալդուին ու մնացած սիմուլյանտներին մի երկու անգամ տեղին քացու տակ քցեն լավ խելքները տեղը կգա :LOL:

----------

Ambrosine (22.04.2009), Amourchik (23.04.2009)

----------


## Vaho

Բարեվ բոլորին, էս երբա հելե խաղը, վայ էդ արմենիա տվ :Angry2:  :Angry2:  :Angry2: , ես դրանց....... իրանց պատճառով ստեղ ել ֆուտբոլ չկա, ցույց չեն տալի :Angry2:  :Angry2: 
բայց մերոնք կրել են շնորհավոր, ափսոփ, գոնե գոլերը տենայի :Sad:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Բարեվ բոլորին, էս երբա հելե խաղը, վայ էդ արմենիա տվ, ես դրանց....... իրանց պատճառով ստեղ ել ֆուտբոլ չկա, ցույց չեն տալի
> բայց մերոնք կրել են շնորհավոր, ափսոփ, գոնե գոլերը տենայի


խաղը երեկ է եղել... մենք էլ չենք կարողացել դիտել

----------


## Vaho

Ժողովուրդ ջան, նոր YouTube-ով նայեցի գոլերը, ու պետքա ասեմ որ Պեպեի արածը հեչ պատիվ չի բերում Ռեալին, ու վապշե ետի տղու արարք չեր, վապշե չդզեց եդ պահը, :Blush:  ավելի լավ կլներ պարտվեինք քան թե Պեպեն իրան ըտենց բան թույլ տար, ետի Ռեալի հզոր պատվինա վերաբերվում, իմ կարծիքով Պեպեին մի քանի խաղ կորակազրկեն ու ճիշտել կանեն:
Մալադեց Կասիլիաս ու Իգուաին :Ok:

----------

Լեո (23.04.2009), Սամվել (23.04.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ժողովուրդ ջան, նոր YouTube-ով նայեցի գոլերը, ու պետքա ասեմ որ Պեպեի արածը հեչ պատիվ չի բերում Ռեալին, ու վապշե ետի տղու արարք չեր, վապշե չդզեց եդ պահը, ավելի լավ կլներ պարտվեինք քան թե Պեպեն իրան ըտենց բան թույլ տար, ետի Ռեալի հզոր պատվինա վերաբերվում, իմ կարծիքով Պեպեին մի քանի խաղ կորակազրկեն ու ճիշտել կանեն:
> Մալադեց Կասիլիաս ու Իգուաին


դե լավ, շատ խիստ եք դատում... մի հատ արբիտրաժ կազմակերպենք, պրծնենք: Չեք նայում իր վիճակը? ոնց-որ ցնորված լինի... իսկ եթե իրոք արտասվել է իր արարքից հետո, ուրեմն իրեն արձակուրդ ա պետք, այն էլ շտապ

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> ես էդ վիճակագրական տվյալներին չեմ հավատում... Ռոբբենը պետք էր՝ պաշտպանությունը միշտ լարված պահելու համար, Սնեյդերն էլ տուգանայինները իրացնելու համար, Պեպեն էլ արդեն մեր պաշտպանության համար էր պետք.. առանց իրա, Ռամոսի արդեն պաշտպանություն չեմ պատկերացնում...


Շատ եմ ափսոսում, որ չեն խաղալու:
Առանց Ռոբենի մեր եզրերը շատ թույլ են :Sad:

----------

Ambrosine (23.04.2009)

----------


## Vaho

> դե լավ, շատ խիստ եք դատում... մի հատ արբիտրաժ կազմակերպենք, պրծնենք: Չեք նայում իր վիճակը? ոնց-որ ցնորված լինի... իսկ եթե իրոք արտասվել է իր արարքից հետո, ուրեմն իրեն արձակուրդ ա պետք, այն էլ շտապ


Աստղ ջան ոչոքի չեմ դատում, ես դատաոր չեմ, ուղակի ասում եմ են ինչ մտածում եմ, ու ճիշտ եմ մտածում:
Եթե իրոք Պեպեն էդ աստիճանի ցնորվածա՞ , ուրեմն իրան հանգիստի ւղարկել պետք չի այլ գժանոց :Wink:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Զզվերիք Պեպեյով, էշ տապոռի մեկն ա, ավել ոչինչ: Վայ էն ֆանատներին, որ էդպիսի ֆուտբոլիստներով են հպարտանում;


Կարգին տղայա՝ թասիբով, բանով: Ինչ ա եղել, որ չհպարտանանք: Ինչքան էլ տապոռ լինի, հո Պույոլից տապոռ չի լինի: Խեղճ Էտգարին ընենց տռավմա տվեց, որ մինչեւ հիմա չի դզվում :Bad:

----------

Սերխիո (23.04.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Աստղ ջան ոչոքի չեմ դատում, ես դատաոր չեմ, ուղակի ասում եմ են ինչ մտածում եմ, ու ճիշտ եմ մտածում:
> Եթե իրոք Պեպեն էդ աստիճանի ցնորվածա՞ , ուրեմն իրան հանգիստի ւղարկել պետք չի այլ գժանոց


եթե բոլոր սթրես տանողներին ուղարկենք գժանոց, ՀՀ-ի բնակչության 90 տոկոսը պիտի այդտեղ հայտնվի..
իր նման պաշտպան մենք իրավունք չունենք կորցնել, ու պետք էլ չի կոտրել հասարակական կարծիքով

----------


## Vaho

> եթե բոլոր սթրես տանողներին ուղարկենք գժանոց, ՀՀ-ի բնակչության 90 տոկոսը պիտի այդտեղ հայտնվի..
> իր նման պաշտպան մենք իրավունք չունենք կորցնել, ու պետք էլ չի կոտրել հասարակական կարծիքով


լավ

----------

Ambrosine (23.04.2009)

----------


## Amourchik

ահա և Պեպեի խոսքերը :Sad: 
http://www.goal.com/ru/Articolo.aspx...nutoId=1224938
չեմ կարծում, թե Պեպեին այս տարի կտեսնենք/նկատի ունեմ մինչև մայիս /եթե ոչ ավելի/ :Sad:

----------


## Սամվել

> Կարգին տղայա՝ թասիբով, բանով: Ինչ ա եղել, որ չհպարտանանք: Ինչքան էլ տապոռ լինի, հո Պույոլից տապոռ չի լինի: Խեղճ Էտգարին ընենց տռավմա տվեց, որ մինչեւ հիմա չի դզվում


Ապեր ոնց որ ասենք բաքսիոռին ու սերիյնի ուբացային համեմատես  :Cool:

----------


## Amourchik

> Ապեր ոնց որ ասենք բաքսիոռին ու սերիյնի ուբացային համեմատես


դե լավ ոչ մեկ էլ «սուրբ»չի :Ok: հա Պեպեն սխալա արել, բայց մարդասպան չի, իսկ Պույոլն էլ  մարդու իրավունքների պաշտպան կամ բարի կամքի դեսպան, այնպես էր... :Wink:

----------


## Սամվել

> դե լավ ոչ մեկ էլ «սուրբ»չիհա Պեպեն սխալա արել, բայց մարդասպան չի, իսկ Պույոլն էլ  մարդու իրավունքների պաշտպան կամ բարի կամքի դեսպան, այնպես էր...


Դե խոսքը մոլեռանդ աննորմալի մասինա...
Իսկ Պույոլը հավասարակշված տղամարդա.. դրա համար էլ Պույոլը մեծությունա իսկ Պեպեն ...  :Crazy:

----------


## Սամվել

Դաժը ծիծաղս գալիսա... ում ում հենց են համեմատւոմ  :LOL:  :Lol2:

----------

Yellow Raven (23.04.2009)

----------


## Amourchik

> Դե խոսքը մոլեռանդ աննորմալի մասինա...
> Իսկ Պույոլը հավասարակշված տղամարդա.. դրա համար էլ Պույոլը մեծությունա իսկ Պեպեն ...


հա միգուցե ճիշտ ես ասում, որ Պույոլը ֆուտբոլային աշխարհում ավելի հարգանք ունի , քան Պեպեն, բայց նաև պետք է հաշվի առնել  այն հանգամանքը, որ Պեպեն դեռ շատ երիտասարդա Պույոլի հետ համեմատած և եթե չլիներ այս միջադեպը ինձ թվում ա նաև կկարողանար ինքն էլ իր հարգանքը վաստակել, այնուամենայնիվ էլի եմ ասում դեռ այն բանին չի հասել, որ դու նրան նման կերպ որակես, քանի որ բոլորի հետ էլ պատահում ա, այ երբ Պեպեն կվերադառնա խաղադաշտ և կկրկնվի իր կողմից նման միջադեպ/եր/, այդ ժամանակ կընդունեմ, որ բոլորը ճիշտ էին ասում, երբ ասում էին, որ Պեպեն.......բայց հիմա միայն մի անգամով չեմ կարող նման բան ասել, դեռ կտեսնենք, թե ինչ կլինի նրա հետ հետագայում :Wink:

----------

Ambrosine (23.04.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> հա միգուցե ճիշտ ես ասում, որ Պույոլը ֆուտբոլային աշխարհում ավելի հարգանք ունի , քան Պեպեն, բայց նաև պետք է հաշվի առնել  այն հանգամանքը, որ Պեպեն դեռ շատ երիտասարդա Պույոլի հետ համեմատած և եթե չլիներ այս միջադեպը ինձ թվում ա նաև կկարողանար ինքն էլ իր հարգանքը վաստակել, այնուամենայնիվ էլի եմ ասում դեռ այն բանին չի հասել, որ դու նրան նման կերպ որակես, քանի որ բոլորի հետ էլ պատահում ա, այ երբ Պեպեն կվերադառնա խաղադաշտ և կկրկնվի իր կողմից նման միջադեպ/եր/, այդ ժամանակ կընդունեմ, որ բոլորը ճիշտ էին ասում, երբ ասում էին, որ Պեպեն.......բայց հիմա միայն մի անգամով չեմ կարող նման բան ասել, դեռ կտեսնենք, թե ինչ կլինի նրա հետ հետագայում


Ստորությունը մնում ա ստորություն՝ անկախ դրա կրկնվելու քանակից:

----------


## Սամվել

Հա դե լավ իմ հետելա մեկ մեկ լինում որ ֆազերս քցում եմ խաղի ժամանակ կարողա մեկի ոտերը ջարդեմ  :Jpit:  

Բայց դե հենց ինքը դրանովա պրոֆեսիոնալ որ տենց բաներ պետքա չանի...

----------

Լեո (23.04.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Հա դե լավ իմ հետելա մեկ մեկ լինում որ ֆազերս քցում եմ խաղի ժամանակ կարողա մեկի ոտերը ջարդեմ  
> 
> Բայց դե հենց ինքը դրանովա պրոֆեսիոնալ որ տենց բաներ պետքա չանի...


ես չգիտեի, որ պրոֆեսիոնալ է համարվում այն ֆուտբոլիստը, որի մյուսին չի հարվածում... փաստորեն նոր բաներ ենք սովորում :Xeloq:

----------

Amourchik (23.04.2009), Morpheus_NS (25.04.2009)

----------


## Amourchik

> Ստորությունը մնում ա ստորություն՝ անկախ դրա կրկնվելու քանակից:


ճիշտ է սրա հետ լրիվ համամիտ եմ, իմ ասելիքը այն էր, որ Պեպեն էլ բոլորիս նման մարդկային արարած է և սխալներ ու ստորություններ անելուց ազատված չի, իսկ պրոֆեսիոնալ լինելուն ինձ թվում ա արդեն չեն նայում նման պահերի, չե՞ք կարծում:Գիտեք ես այսքան նույն բանը գրում եմ, ոչ թե նրա համար, որ ուզում եմ Պեպեին արդարացնեմ կամ, որ պարզապես որպես Ռեալի երկրպագու եմ նայում, ուղղակի ուզում եմ ասել, որ Պեպեի տեղը ցանկացած մեկը կարող էր լինել, երբ մարդու ուղեղը կարծես թե մթագնում ա ու նա չի գիտակցում, թե ինչ է անում նման մարդկանց այնքան էլ խիստ չեն դատում, առավել ևս, որ այսքան ժամանակ է նրան ամբողջ աշխարհում քննադատում ու անպատվում են , դա էլ հերիք է, որ Պեպեն նույն սխալը չկրկնի իր կյանքում, ես նկատի ունեի, եթե Պեպեն վերադառնա ու այլևս երբեք չկրկնի նման բան ուրեմն կարելի է ենթադրել, որ նա էլ բոլոր մարդկանց պես սխալվել է և իր սխալից հետևություններ արել:Չգիտեմ սա իմ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքն է :Blush:

----------

Ambrosine (23.04.2009)

----------


## Սամվել

> ես չգիտեի, որ պրոֆեսիոնալ է համարվում այն ֆուտբոլիստը, որի մյուսին չի հարվածում... փաստորեն նոր բաներ ենք սովորում


Աստղ ջան հարվածել էլ կա հարվածել էլ...

Իմ ասածը էնա որ Պրոֆեսիոնալ Ֆուտբոլիսը պետքա իրան պրոֆեսիանալին վայել պահի...

Սենց մի հատ քայլը կարա ֆուտբոլիստնի գծերից գցել.. ոնց որ Մուտուն գծերից ընկավ երբ հանկարծ թմրանյութ ընդունեց... Իսկ ի՜նչ ֆուտբոլիստ կարար դառնար...ճիշտա էլի խաղումա, բայց դե եթե տենց բաներ չաներ ինչերի կհասներ մենակ կարելիա ենթադրել...  սենց սխալներից հետո կարիերայում սկսումա խորը անկում...  :Think:

----------

Լեո (23.04.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Աստղ ջան հարվածել էլ կա հարվածել էլ...
> 
> Իմ ասածը էնա որ Պրոֆեսիոնալ Ֆուտբոլիսը պետքա իրան պրոֆեսիանալին վայել պահի...
> 
> Սենց մի հատ քայլը կարա ֆուտբոլիստնի գծերից գցել.. ոնց որ Մուտուն գծերից ընկավ երբ հանկարծ թմրանյութ ընդունեց... Իսկ ի՜նչ ֆուտբոլիստ կարար դառնար...ճիշտա էլի խաղումա, բայց դե եթե տենց բաներ չաներ ինչերի կհասներ մենակ կարելիա ենթադրել...  սենց սխալներից հետո կարիերայում սկսումա խորը անկում...


նայած թե ով... չեմ կարծում, որ Պեպեն թույլ անձնավորություն է

----------

Amourchik (23.04.2009)

----------


## Սամվել

> ես չգիտեի, որ պրոֆեսիոնալ է համարվում այն ֆուտբոլիստը, որի մյուսին չի հարվածում... փաստորեն նոր բաներ ենք սովորում





> նայած թե ով... չեմ կարծում, որ Պեպեն թույլ անձնավորություն է


հա դե  :LOL:

----------


## Լեո

> ճիշտ է սրա հետ լրիվ համամիտ եմ, իմ ասելիքը այն էր, որ Պեպեն էլ բոլորիս նման մարդկային արարած է և սխալներ ու ստորություններ անելուց ազատված չի, իսկ պրոֆեսիոնալ լինելուն ինձ թվում ա արդեն չեն նայում նման պահերի, չե՞ք կարծում:Գիտեք ես այսքան նույն բանը գրում եմ, ոչ թե նրա համար, որ ուզում եմ Պեպեին արդարացնեմ կամ, որ պարզապես որպես Ռեալի երկրպագու եմ նայում, ուղղակի ուզում եմ ասել, որ *Պեպեի տեղը ցանկացած մեկը կարող էր լինել, երբ մարդու ուղեղը կարծես թե մթագնում ա ու նա չի գիտակցում, թե ինչ է անում* նման մարդկանց այնքան էլ խիստ չեն դատում, առավել ևս, որ այսքան ժամանակ է նրան ամբողջ աշխարհում քննադատում ու անպատվում են , դա էլ հերիք է, որ Պեպեն նույն սխալը չկրկնի իր կյանքում, ես նկատի ունեի, եթե Պեպեն վերադառնա ու այլևս երբեք չկրկնի նման բան ուրեմն կարելի է ենթադրել, որ նա էլ բոլոր մարդկանց պես սխալվել է և իր սխալից հետևություններ արել:Չգիտեմ սա իմ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքն է


Էնքան վստահ ես ասում, կարծես հենց էդպես էլ եղել ա: Ի՞նչ մթագնել-չթագնել, ինչ եսիմ ինչ: Շատ սովորական սրիկայություն արեց: Տեսավ, որ անզոր ա կասեցնել հակառակորդի առաջխաղացումը, միտումնավոր հրեց գցեց, հետո էլ առավ քացու տակ: Աբիժնիկ էր մնացել, որ Խետաֆեն գազ էր տալիս: Մի՛ արդարացրեք էլի:

----------

Սամվել (23.04.2009)

----------


## Սերխիո

Ավելի լավ էր Ռեալը պարտվեր , քան  Պեպեն նման բան աներ , իրավացի է այնքանով , որ իրա բացակայության պարագայում ավելի շատ միավորներ կկորցնենք, գումարած դրան 4 խաղ բաց կթողնի մյուս մրցաշրջանում , իսկ դա լրիվ ուրիշ թեմա է :
Իսկ եթե մյուս տեսանկյունից նայենք , իրա քայլը ավելի ծար չէր , քան 3 միավորի կորուստը:
Ամեն դեպքում ամեն մարդ իր քայլերի համար է պատասխանատու, իսկ ակումբներում հազարավոր մարդիկ են աշխատում , և նրանց քայլերը չի կարող  վարքաբեկել ակումբի հեղինակությանը , նման դեպքում հեռացնում են աշխատանքից, ուրիշ ոչինչ , ինչպես վարվեց Չելսին Մուտույի հետ:
Իսկ Պեպեյի քայլը կարելի է բացատրել` միայն հասկանալով նրա նվիրվածությունը և սրտացավությունը ակումբի նկատմամբ, երբ , ինչ-որ մի ճղճիմ ուզում է ջուրը գցել իր  և իր ընկերների 4 ամսյան քրտնաջան աշխատանք իր դերասանությամբ :
Մատերացին էլ անբարոյականի վիժվածք սադրիչ ա, բայց դա ինձ` Զիդանի երկրպագուիս, թույլ չի տալիս հակակրել Ինտերին դրա համար :

Իսկ այն կարծիքը ,որ դա իրեն  կխանգարի մեծ ֆուտբոլիստ դառնալու ,անիմաստ է, կան օրինակներ` Կանտոնալ էլ մի ժամանակ տրբունայում մեկին սամասուդ արեց ,Իսկ Ռոյ կինը մի օր խոստովանեց, որ չգիտեմ որ Ֆուլհեմի խաղացողին մտածված  վնասվածք է հասցրել, քանի որ մուռ ապահել նրա վրա նացած մրցաշրջանից իրեն հասված հարված համար, արդյունքում , այդ ֆուտբոլիստը ավարտեց կարիերան , իսկ դուք  հիմա լու դավա եք սարքել , իբր ,վսյո Պեպեն խորտակվավ , կարիերան մայրամուտում ա :

Հ.Գ.
Պեպեն աշխարհի լավագույն  կենտրոնականներից ա,  ու Վիդիչից ու Կելլինիից բարձրակարգ ա, չնայած որ նրանց ամենօր մեծարում են :

----------

Ambrosine (23.04.2009), Amourchik (23.04.2009), Morpheus_NS (25.04.2009), REAL_ist (23.04.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> հա դե


իմ մի ասածը մյուսին չի հակասում... :Wink:

----------


## Լեո

> նայած թե ով... չեմ կարծում, որ Պեպեն թույլ անձնավորություն է


Չէ՛, Պեպեն հաստատ թույլ չէ, տապոռ ա :Bad:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Չէ՛, Պեպեն հաստատ թույլ չէ, տապոռ ա


բարձրակարգ պաշտպան ա

----------

Amourchik (23.04.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> Իսկ Պեպեյի քայլը կարելի է բացատրել` միայն հասկանալով նրա նվիրվածությունը և սրտացավությունը ակումբի նկատմամբ, երբ , ինչ-որ մի ճղճիմ ուզում է ջուրը գցել իր  և իր ընկերների 4 ամսյան քրտնաջան աշխատանք իր դերասանությամբ:


Ի՞նչ դերասանություն :Shok:  

Բայց մեկ ա, ռեալիստը մնում ա ռեալիստ: Ինչ էլ անի Ռեալը, մեկ ա ռեալիստը էդ արդարացնելու ա :LOL:

----------

Սամվել (23.04.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Էնքան վստահ ես ասում, կարծես հենց էդպես էլ եղել ա: Ի՞նչ մթագնել-չթագնել, ինչ եսիմ ինչ: Շատ սովորական սրիկայություն արեց: Տեսավ, որ անզոր ա կասեցնել հակառակորդի առաջխաղացումը, միտումնավոր հրեց գցեց, հետո էլ առավ քացու տակ: Աբիժնիկ էր մնացել, որ Խետաֆեն գազ էր տալիս: Մի՛ արդարացրեք էլի:


դա նման չէր սովորական սրիկայության... նման չէր սովորական հիշաչարության: Էդ մարդը իրեն կորցրել էր, ես հենց դիտեցի այդ հատվածը, հենց այդպես էլ եզրակացրի: Հիմա ակումբը պիտի իր առաջնակարգ խաղացողին չթողնի <<հյուծվել>>

----------


## Լեո

> բարձրակարգ պաշտպան ա


 Աստղուլյա՛ ջան, Պեպեյի մասին ինչ ասում ես, վերջում տապոռը ավելացրա :Wink:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ի՞նչ դերասանություն 
> 
> Բայց մեկ ա, ռեալիստը մնում ա ռեալիստ: Ինչ էլ անի Ռեալը, մեկ ա ռեալիստը էդ արդարացնելու ա





> Բայց մեկ ա, ռեալիստը մնում ա ռեալիստ:


միշտ օբյեկտիվը ասող

----------


## Ambrosine

> Աստղուլյա՛ ջան, Պեպեյի մասին ինչ ասում ես, վերջում տապոռը ավելացրա


տապոռ է, ուրագ է.... առաջին կարգի պաշտպան է, որի կարիքը ունեինք 4-5 տարի առաջ :Wink:

----------

Amourchik (23.04.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> դա նման չէր սովորական սրիկայության... նման չէր սովորական հիշաչարության: Էդ մարդը իրեն կորցրել էր, ես հենց դիտեցի այդ հատվածը, հենց այդպես էլ եզրակացրի: Հիմա ակումբը պիտի իր առաջնակարգ խաղացողին չթողնի <<հյուծվել>>


Մի հատ ձեռքդ դիր խղճիդ ու ասա. եթե Պեպեյի փոխարեն նույն բանը աներ, ասենք, Պիկեն, ինչ կասեիր: Կարող ես չպատասխանել, պարզ ա ինչ կանեիք (ռեալիստներովդ): Տոննաներով ցեխը կշպրտեիք Պիկեի վրա: 

Ինչ ուզում ա լինի, դուք շատ հաճախ օբյեկտիվ չեք :Wink:

----------


## Լեո

> տապոռ է, ուրագ է.... առաջին կարգի պաշտպան է, որի կարիքը ունեինք 4-5 տարի առաջ


100 տոկոս չէի ցանկանա էդ կարգի տապոռ ունենալ Բարսայի կազմում, թեկուզ և բարձրակարգ: Ավելի ճիշտ «բարձրակարգ»:

----------


## Amourchik

> Մի հատ ձեռքդ դիր խղճիդ ու ասա. եթե Պեպեյի փոխարեն նույն բանը աներ, ասենք, Պիկեն, ինչ կասեիր: Կարող ես չպատասխանել, պարզ ա ինչ կանեիք (ռեալիստներովդ): Տոննաներով ցեխը կշպրտեիք Պիկեի վրա: 
> 
> Ինչ ուզում ա լինի, դուք շատ հաճախ օբյեկտիվ չեք


անձամբ ես կարող եմ ասել, որ, երբ իմացել էի, որ Մեսսին, կներեք էլի հազար անգամ ներողություն եմ խնդրում, բայց պետք ա ասեմ,թքելէր ֆուտբոլիստներից մեկի վրա դա պակաս տգեղ արարք էր, որ արձագանք չստացավ ո՛չ մեր կողմից, ո՛չ էլ առահասարակ ինչ որ մեկի կողմից  :Think: իսկ արդարացի միգուցե մեզանից ոչ մեկն էլ չլինի, երբ խոսքը գնում է մեր սիրելի թիմերի մասին, դու էլ, կարող է պատահի, էսպես չարձագանքեիր, եթե քո նշած ֆուտբոլիստը լիներ Պեպեի տեղը :Wink:

----------

Ambrosine (23.04.2009)

----------


## Amourchik

լավ է, ինչպես կասեր Սամվելը՝«անիմաստ ա» :Wink:

----------


## Լեո

> անձամբ ես կարող եմ ասել, որ, երբ իմացել էի, որ Մեսսին, կներեք էլի հազար անգամ ներողություն եմ խնդրում, բայց պետք ա ասեմ,թքելէր ֆուտբոլիստներից մեկի վրա դա պակաս տգեղ արարք էր, որ արձագանք չստացավ ո՛չ մեր կողմից, ո՛չ էլ առահասարակ ինչ որ մեկի կողմից իսկ արդարացի միգուցե մեզանից ոչ մեկն էլ չլինի, երբ խոսքը գնում է մեր սիրելի թիմերի մասին, դու էլ, կարող է պատահի, էսպես չարձագանքեիր, եթե քո նշած ֆուտբոլիստը լիներ Պեպեի տեղը


Ինչպես գիտես, խաղալուց ֆուտբոլիստները քրտնում են ու հաճախ են թքում: Մեսսին պատահաբար էր թքել մրցակցի վրա, առանց դիտավորության: Պեպեյի արածը միանշանակ միտումնավոր էր:

----------


## Լեո

> լավ է, ինչպես կասեր Սամվելը՝«անիմաստ ա»


Իրոք, դժվար էլ համոզվեք :Smile:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Մի հատ ձեռքդ դիր խղճիդ ու ասա. եթե Պեպեյի փոխարեն նույն բանը աներ, ասենք, Պիկեն, ինչ կասեիր: Կարող ես չպատասխանել, պարզ ա ինչ կանեիք (ռեալիստներովդ): Տոննաներով ցեխը կշպրտեիք Պիկեի վրա: 
> 
> Ինչ ուզում ա լինի, դուք շատ հաճախ օբյեկտիվ չեք


խնդիրը հարցին օբյեկտիվ նայելն է... էս մարդը չէր հասկանում՝ ինչ է անում: Վերջ, սրանով ասված է ամեն ինչ.. նույնիսկ մարդասպանին, որ հոգեկան ինչ-որ սթրեսի  արդյունքում է հանցանքը գործել, բանտ չեն նստեցնում, այլ ուղարկում են վերականգնողական հիմնարկ

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ինչպես գիտես, խաղալուց ֆուտբոլիստները քրտնում են ու հաճախ են թքում: Մեսսին պատահաբար էր թքել մրցակցի վրա, առանց դիտավորության: Պեպեյի արածը միանշանակ միտումնավոր էր:


իսկ ինչ իմացար, որ միտումնավոր չէր Մեսսիի դեպքում և միտումնավոր էր Պեպեի դեպքում...? Մեսսին ասեց?

----------


## Ambrosine

> Իրոք, դժվար էլ համոզվեք


սխալում համոզվել պետք էլ չի

----------


## Լեո

> խնդիրը հարցին օբյեկտիվ նայելն է... էս մարդը չէր հասկանում՝ ինչ է անում: Վերջ, սրանով ասված է ամեն ինչ.. նույնիսկ մարդասպանին, որ հոգեկան ինչ-որ սթրեսի  արդյունքում է հանցանքը գործել, բանտ չեն նստեցնում, այլ ուղարկում են վերականգնողական հիմնարկ


Չէ՛, դու հաստատ Նոստրադամուսն ես (ու ոչ միայն դու, էլի շատ ռեալիստներ): 100 տոկոսով վստահ եք, որ լրիվ միամիտ ա ստացվել, Պեպեն անմեղ Աստծո գառ ա: Հա, բա ո՜նց:

Չեմ հասկանում, դիտմա՞մբ եք անում, որ ներվայնանամ :Think:

----------


## Լեո

> սխալում համոզվել պետք էլ չի


Սխալում չէ, սխալ լինելու մեջ:
 Զգա տարբերությունը, հագեցրու ծարավդ :Jpit:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Չէ՛, դու հաստատ Նոստրադամուսն ես (ու ոչ միայն դու, էլի շատ ռեալիստներ): 100 տոկոսով վստահ եք, որ լրիվ միամիտ ա ստացվել, Պեպեն անմեղ Աստծո գառ ա: Հա, բա ո՜նց:
> 
> Չեմ հասկանում, դիտմա՞մբ եք անում, որ ներվայնանամ


Դու էլ պակաս Նաստրադամուսը չես, որ 100 տոկոս վստահ ես, որ դիտավորյալ է արել

----------


## Լեո

> իսկ ինչ իմացար, որ միտումնավոր չէր Մեսսիի դեպքում և միտումնավոր էր Պեպեի դեպքում...? Մեսսին ասեց?


Մեսսին չասեք, Ֆիֆայի կարգապահական կոմիտեն ասեց՝ տեսանյութը վերլուծելուց հետո:

----------


## Լեո

> Դու էլ պակաս Նաստրադամուսը չես, որ 100 տոկոս վստահ ես, որ դիտավորյալ է արել


Աստղու՛լ, հավատա ես քոռ չեմ, լավ էլ տեսնում եմ:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Սխալում չէ, սխալ լինելու մեջ:
>  Զգա տարբերությունը, հագեցրու ծարավդ


մենք արդեն ճշմարտության մեջ ենք համոզված, մեզ սխալը պետք չի

----------


## Ambrosine

> Աստղու՛լ, հավատա ես քոռ չեմ, լավ էլ տեսնում եմ:


կարգավիճակիս մի խաբնվի, ես էլ տեսողությունիցս չեմ բողոքում

----------

Amourchik (23.04.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> մենք արդեն ճշմարտության մեջ ենք համոզված, մեզ սխալը պետք չի


Ճշմարտության մեջ համոզված լինելու համար, պետք ա նախ և առաջ տարբերել ճշմարիտն ու սխալը:

Լավ է, ինչ եմ քյալա տալիս:

----------


## Սամվել

> իմ մի ասածը մյուսին չի հակասում...


Հա պատահական էի 2ն էլ մեջբերել... իրականում 2րդին էր վերաբերում  :Wink: 



> Իսկ այն կարծիքը ,որ դա իրեն  կխանգարի մեծ ֆուտբոլիստ դառնալու ,անիմաստ է, կան օրինակներ` Կանտոնալ էլ մի ժամանակ տրբունայում մեկին սամասուդ արեց ,Իսկ Ռոյ կինը մի օր խոստովանեց, որ չգիտեմ որ Ֆուլհեմի խաղացողին մտածված  վնասվածք է հասցրել, քանի որ մուռ ապահել նրա վրա նացած մրցաշրջանից իրեն հասված հարված համար, արդյունքում , այդ ֆուտբոլիստը ավարտեց կարիերան , իսկ դուք  հիմա լու դավա եք սարքել , իբր ,վսյո Պեպեն խորտակվավ , կարիերան մայրամուտում ա :
> 
> Հ.Գ.
> Պեպեն աշխարհի լավագույն  կենտրոնականներից ա,  ու Վիդիչից ու Կելլինիից բարձրակարգ ա, չնայած որ նրանց ամենօր մեծարում են :


Կանտոնան արդեն իսկ մեծ ֆուտբոլիս էր էտ պահին.. իսկ դրանից հետո ինչքան հիշում եմ ընդամենը մի տարի խաղաց...

+ եթե մեկը ֆուտբոլիստին տրիբունայից մերա քրֆում ֆուտբոլիստն էլ դրա համար քրֆողի բերանը ջարդումա տենց ֆուտբոլիստին ճիշտա որակազրկում են բայց դե իրան սաղ աշխարհը հարգումա... 

Ռոյ կինի դեպքը ճիշտն ասած չգիտեի.. բայց դե կարծում եմ ինքնելա էտ բանը արել արդեն մե՜ծ ֆուտբոլիստ դառած ժամանակ.. 
+ Միտումնավոր վնասվածք տալը խաղի ժամանակ շա՜տ տարածված բանա... սաղ մեծերն էլ միշտ էդ վտանգի տակ են... 

Այ իսկ ասենք վազող ֆուտբոլիստին քցելը.. հետո վրով քայլելը արդեն աննորմալությունա.. իսկ աննորմալները աստեղեր չեն լինում կամ էլ լինում են գժանոցի մասշտաբով...  :Wink: 




> անձամբ ես կարող եմ ասել, որ, երբ իմացել էի, որ Մեսսին, կներեք էլի հազար անգամ ներողություն եմ խնդրում, բայց պետք ա ասեմ,թքելէր ֆուտբոլիստներից մեկի վրա դա պակաս տգեղ արարք էր, որ արձագանք չստացավ ո՛չ մեր կողմից, ո՛չ էլ առահասարակ ինչ որ մեկի կողմից իսկ արդարացի միգուցե մեզանից ոչ մեկն էլ չլինի, երբ խոսքը գնում է մեր սիրելի թիմերի մասին, դու էլ, կարող է պատահի, էսպես չարձագանքեիր, եթե քո նշած ֆուտբոլիստը լիներ Պեպեի տեղը


ասեմ իմանաս որ Մեսին պատահական էր թքեր էդ տղու վրա.. դրա համար էլ արձագանք չստացավ... օրինակ հենց նույն Զիդանը խաղի ժամանակ անընդհատ թքում էր.. ով որ իրա խաղը ուշադիրա նայել նկատած կլինի.. ու չի բացառվում որ պատահմամաբ ինչոր մեկի վրա էլ թքած լինի... 

Ուղակի ասածս ինչա... 

Աղջիկները չգիտեմ կհասկանա թե չէ, բայց տղեքը կարծում եմ կհասկանան...

Երբ որ մեկը գլուխը ջարդում  են քանի որ ինչոր սխալա բանա ասել/արել էդ դեպքում ջարդողնա ճիշտ ու թեքուզ և որակազրկվումա իրան մեկա սաղ ճիշտ են համարում ու հարգում են...

Իսկ եթե մեկը անճարությունից ելնելով վրայա տալիս սկսումա մեկին ընգած տեղը տշել... այ դրանց ոչ մեկ չի հարգում, քյալ մախությունը աշխարհում չի հարգվում  :Wink:  

Այլ հարցա որ տենց քյալ մախը եթե իրա քյալությունը կարենա թաքցնի կարա լավ պաշտպան խաղալ..  :LOL:

----------

Լեո (23.04.2009)

----------


## Սամվել

> խնդիրը հարցին օբյեկտիվ նայելն է... էս մարդը չէր հասկանում՝ ինչ է անում: Վերջ, սրանով ասված է ամեն ինչ.. նույնիսկ մարդասպանին, որ հոգեկան ինչ-որ սթրեսի  արդյունքում է հանցանքը գործել, բանտ չեն նստեցնում, այլ ուղարկում են վերականգնողական հիմնարկ


Հա դե չեն ասում դաԴեն... էնքան որ կհամալրի էլի գժանոցի թիմը  :Cool:  :LOL:

----------

Լեո (23.04.2009)

----------


## Լեո

Սամ ջան :Love:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Աղջիկները չգիտեմ կհասկանա թե չէ, բայց տղեքը կարծում եմ կհասկանան...
> 
> Երբ որ մեկը գլուխը ջարդում են քանի որ ինչոր սխալա բանա ասել/արել էդ դեպքում ջարդողնա ճիշտ ու թեքուզ և որակազրկվումա իրան մեկա սաղ ճիշտ են համարում ու հարգում են...
> 
> Իսկ եթե մեկը անճարությունից ելնելով վրայա տալիս սկսումա մեկին ընգած տեղը տշել... այ դրանց ոչ մեկ չի հարգում, քյալ մախությունը աշխարհում չի հարգվում
> 
> Այլ հարցա որ տենց քյալ մախը եթե իրա քյալությունը կարենա թաքցնի կարա լավ պաշտպան խաղալ..


մեռանք կրկնելով... անճարությունից չէր, հոգեկան ծանր վիճակից էր

----------


## Լեո

Սամ, էս մարդիկ մեռան կրկնելով, իրենք Նոստրադամուսի հետնորդներ են: Հաստատ գիտեն, որ Պեպեն անմեղ գառ ա:

----------


## Սամվել

> մեռանք կրկնելով... անճարությունից չէր, հոգեկան ծանր վիճակից էր


Իսկ հոգեկան ծանր վիճակը ի՞նչից էր.. անճարությունից  :Smile:  :Wink:

----------

Լեո (23.04.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> Իսկ հոգեկան ծանր վիճակը ի՞նչից էր.. անճարությունից


Տասով զրո :Hands Up:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Իսկ հոգեկան ծանր վիճակը ի՞նչից էր.. անճարությունից


ճարը եղավ այն, որ տապալեց գետնին... անաճրություն կլիներ, եթե ոչինչ չկարողանար անել

----------


## Սամվել

> ճարը եղավ այն, որ տապալեց գետնին... անաճրություն կլիներ, եթե ոչինչ չկարողանար անել


Դե անճարություն ինակի ունեմ ֆուտբոլային կանոնների շրջանակներում անճարությունից  :Wink:

----------


## Ambrosine

չգիտեմ՝ դուք ոնց, բայց ես այս մարդուն չեմ համարում անճար, չեմ համարում սրիկա... համարում եմ պրոֆեսիոնալ պաշտպան




> *Я сошел с ума, это был не я*.


_Ամուրչիկի տեղադրած հղումից հատված_
այս տողերը բավական են, որ հասկացվի՝ միտումնավոր չի արել, չի էլ գիտակցել՝ ինչ է անում

----------


## Սամվել

> չգիտեմ՝ դուք ոնց, բայց ես այս մարդուն չեմ համարում անճար, չեմ համարում սրիկա... համարում եմ պրոֆեսիոնալ պաշտպան
> 
> 
> _Ամուրչիկի տեղադրած հղումից հատված_
> այս տողերը բավական են, որ հասկացվի՝ միտումնավոր չի արել, չի էլ գիտակցել՝ ինչ է անում


Հա բա իրա թուլաֆայ չափալախը ստացավ .. պետքա մի բան կռուտիտ աներ ու ասեր ներողություն...

Հո չէ՞ր դնելու ասել լավ եմ արել  :Xeloq:

----------


## Լեո

> չգիտեմ՝ դուք ոնց, բայց ես այս մարդուն չեմ համարում անճար, չեմ համարում սրիկա... համարում եմ պրոֆեսիոնալ պաշտպան
> 
> 
> _Ամուրչիկի տեղադրած հղումից հատված_
> *այս տողերը բավական են, որ հասկացվի՝ միտումնավոր չի արել, չի էլ գիտակցել՝ ինչ է անում*


Այս տողերը բավական են, որ կոկորդիլոսի արցունքների մասին հայտնի առակը հիշենք:

----------


## Ambrosine

հաստատ Պեպեն ոչ ոքից էլ չի վախենում /Նաստրադամուսն եմ/ ու կարիք չկար, որ ինքը վախից ինչ-որ ներողություն խնդրեր.. մեկ է պատիժը կրելու էր, կարող էր և ներողություն էլ չխնդրել

----------


## Սամվել

> հաստատ Պեպեն ոչ ոքից էլ չի վախենում /Նաստրադամուսն եմ/ ու կարիք չկար, որ ինքը վախից ինչ-որ ներողություն խնդրեր.. մեկ է պատիժը կրելու էր, կարող էր և ներողություն էլ չխնդրել


Ի՞նչ ես խոսում  :Shok:  

Եթե ներողություն չխնդրեր հաստատ ցմահ կորակազրկեին... էն էլ Եվրոպայում  :LOL:  լավ էլի  :Xeloq:

----------


## Լեո

> հաստատ Պեպեն ոչ ոքից էլ չի վախենում /Նաստրադամուսն եմ/ ու կարիք չկար, որ ինքը վախից ինչ-որ ներողություն խնդրեր.. մեկ է պատիժը կրելու էր, կարող էր և ներողություն էլ չխնդրել


Բա՞ ասում էիր չես համոզվելու: Տեսա՞ր որ համոզվեցիր, որ Նոստրապամուսն ես :Jpit:

----------


## Լեո

> Ի՞նչ ես խոսում  
> 
> Եթե ներողություն չխնդրեր հաստատ ցմահ կորակազրկեին... էն էլ Եվրոպայում  լավ էլի


Որ չորակազրկցեր էլ, հաստատ ցմահ երկրպագուների աչքից կելներ (սա չի վերաբերում հայ երկրպագուներին :LOL:  ):

----------


## Սամվել

> Որ չորակազրկցեր էլ, հաստատ ցմահ երկրպագուների աչքից կելներ (սա չի վերաբերում հայ երկրպագուներին ):


Ապեր Հայաստանում էլ քյալությունը չի հարգվում  :Smile:

----------


## REAL_ist

ժողովուրդ ջան ինչ եք վիճում չեմ ջոգում, պարզա սխալա արել, նեռվերը չի դիմացել, հմի շատ հնարավորա ետ պահին մտածելա սիմուլյանտությունա արել, իսկ սիմոլայտներին քացու տակ քցելը տեղին կլիներ(մանավանդ որ ընգե չէր վեկանում նենց ոնցոր կվալդի կոթով գլխին էին տվել), բացի դրանից ցվետ երևում էր, որ ֆազերը քցելա բեսամփ, իսկ ֆազերը քցած վախտ մարդ հաշիվ չի տալի իրա գործողություններին
ամեն դեպքում ետ նեռվայն արարքի համար իրա հասանելիք պատիժը կստանա, հմի ինչ բռնենք ղրգենք գժանոց ու համաշխարհային ֆուտբոլին լավագույն պաշտպաններից մեկից զրկենք? ամեն անգամ որ  մարդկանց ֆազերը քցելու համար գժանող ղրգենք գժանոցներում տեղ չի մնա: Հասկցանք պռոֆեսյոնալա, բայց առաջին հերթին մարդա ու սխալվելու իրավունք ունի, մանավանդ որ զղջումա հիմա ու ներողությունա խնդրում

----------

Morpheus_NS (25.04.2009), Սամվել (23.04.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ի՞նչ ես խոսում  
> 
> Եթե ներողություն չխնդրեր հաստատ ցմահ կորակազրկեին... էն էլ Եվրոպայում  լավ էլի


դե լավ հա, Եվրոպան սարքեցիք չգիտեմ ինչ... չսկսենք հիմա Եվրոպայի <<քաղաքակիրթ>> ու <<անթրոպոցենտրիկ>> կողմերի մասին գրելը...

կարար և չխնդրեր....

----------


## Ambrosine

> Բա՞ ասում էիր չես համոզվելու: Տեսա՞ր որ համոզվեցիր, որ Նոստրապամուսն ես


ես սխալում չէի համոզվելու :Tongue:

----------


## Լեո

> ժողովուրդ ջան ինչ եք վիճում չեմ ջոգում, պարզա սխալա արել, նեռվերը չի դիմացել, հմի շատ հնարավորա ետ պահին մտածելա սիմուլյանտությունա արել, իսկ սիմոլայտներին քացու տակ քցելը տեղին կլիներ(մանավանդ որ ընգե չէր վեկանում նենց ոնցոր կվալդի կոթով գլխին էին տվել), բացի դրանից ցվետ երևում էր, որ ֆազերը քցելա բեսամփ, իսկ ֆազերը քցած վախտ մարդ հաշիվ չի տալի իրա գործողություններին
> ամեն դեպքում ետ նեռվայն արարքի համար իրա հասանելիք պատիժը կստանա, հմի ինչ բռնենք ղրգենք գժանոց ու համաշխարհային ֆուտբոլին լավագույն պաշտպաններից մեկից զրկենք? ամեն անգամ որ  մարդկանց ֆազերը քցելու համար գժանող ղրգենք գժանոցներում տեղ չի մնա: Հասկցանք պռոֆեսյոնալա, բայց առաջին հերթին մարդա ու սխալվելու իրավունք ունի, մանավանդ որ զղջումա հիմա ու ներողությունա խնդրում


Հիմա որ իմ ֆազերն էլ գցի ու ասենք մարդ ծեծեմ կամ սպանեմ, ճակատս համբուրելու՞ են:

Եկեք ընդունեք, որ Պեպեն ***ի տղություն արեց, թեման փակենք գնա :Wink:

----------


## Սամվել

> դե լավ հա, Եվրոպան սարքեցիք չգիտեմ ինչ... չսկսենք հիմա Եվրոպայի <<քաղաքակիրթ>> ու <<անթրոպոցենտրիկ>> կողմերի մասին գրելը...
> 
> կարար և չխնդրեր....


Չէր կարա...

Ռեալիստը սաղ ճիշտա ասում... 

ամեն ինչ նորմալա.. մեկա հաստատ թիմում մի հատ Ռաուլի ու մարզիչի կողմից կարգին բացատրական աշխատանք տարված կլինի... 

Հիմա արելա պատժվելա... 

Ես էլ եմ էտ ասում.. ուղակի պետքա իրերը իրանց անուններով կոչել էտքան բան  :Smile:

----------

REAL_ist (23.04.2009), Լեո (23.04.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Չէր կարա...
> 
> Ռեալիստը սաղ ճիշտա ասում... 
> 
> ամեն ինչ նորմալա.. մեկա հաստատ թիմում մի հատ Ռաուլի ու մարզիչի կողմից կարգին բացատրական աշխատանք տարված կլինի... 
> 
> Հիմա արելա պատժվելա... 
> 
> Ես էլ եմ էտ ասում.. ուղակի պետքա իրերը իրանց անուններով կոչել էտքան բան


կարար...

իրերը իրենց անուններով ենք կոչում, որ ասում ենք՝ նորմալ վիճակում չէր, դեմքից էլ էր երևում

----------


## Սամվել

> կարար...
> 
> իրերը իրենց անուններով ենք կոչում, որ ասում ենք՝ նորմալ վիճակում չէր, դեմքից էլ էր երևում


Ես չեմ էլ ասւոմ նորմալ վիճակում էր.. ասում եմ որ պրոֆեսիանլը նաև նրանովա պրոֆեսիոնալ որ տենց վիճակում պետքա չհայտնվի  :Wink:  

ՈՒ մեկա ասում եմ չէր կարա... բայց դե դու էտ պահերը կարողա չհասկանաս, աղջիկ ես վերջիվերջո,  :Smile:

----------


## Ambrosine

> ՈՒ մեկա ասում եմ չէր կարա... բայց դե դու էտ պահերը կարողա չհասկանաս, աղջիկ ես վերջիվերջո,


ուզում ես ասես՝ անուղեղ եմ? :անգռը

----------


## Սամվել

> ուզում ես ասես՝ անուղեղ եմ? :անգռը


Չէ, ուղակի աղջիկների աշխարհը տարբերվումա տղեքի աշխարհից  :Wink:

----------


## Լեո

Ջուրծեծոցի :Smile:

----------


## Սամվել

Համ էլ ես հաստատ գիտեմ որ ընդունում ես ու հասկանում ես... հատկապես դու...

Ուղակի դու միշտ սիրում ես քոնը առաջ տանել.. դաժը եթե համաձայն էլ չես էդ մտքի հետ  :LOL:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ջուրծեծոցի


դե ուրեմն մի ծեծեք

----------


## REAL_ist

> Հիմա որ իմ ֆազերն էլ գցի ու ասենք մարդ ծեծեմ կամ սպանեմ, ճակատս համբուրելու՞ են:


այ ախպեր ես հո չեմ ասում ճիշտա արել? պարզա սխալա արել ու իմ գրածները ոչ թե ետ սխալների արդարացումն են, այլ ուղղակի պատճառները: Ամեն մարդ էլ կարա սխալվի ու պետքա պատիժը ստանա, հենա կստանա էլի, էլ ինչ եք ուզում ետ մարդուց: Ինձ որ ետքանը կբավարարի, այ ետ ուդառների հասցեատիրոժը չպտի բավարարի ու որ վաղը մյուս օր գնա Պեպեի ոտերը ջարդելու, լռիվ ճիշտ կլնի
իսկ որ ներեղություն չխնդրեր ու միատե ասեր լավ եմ արել, արդեն իրան ոչմեկ դրանից հետո ոչ կհարգեր, ոչ էլ դաշտում տենալու ցանկություն կունենար

----------

Սամվել (23.04.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> դե ուրեմն մի ծեծեք


Սխալ դեմքով ես ասում:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Սխալ դեմքով ես ասում:


ես ճիշտ դեմքով եմ ասում, ճիշտ թվով

----------


## Լեո

> այ ախպեր ես հո չեմ ասում ճիշտա արել? պարզա սխալա արել ու իմ գրածները ոչ թե ետ սխալների արդարացումն են, այլ ուղղակի պատճառները: Ամեն մարդ էլ կարա սխալվի ու պետքա պատիժը ստանա, հենա կստանա էլի,* էլ ինչ եք ուզում ետ մարդուց:* Ինձ որ ետքանը կբավարարի, այ ետ ուդառների հասցեատիրոժը չպտի բավարարի ու որ վաղը մյուս օր գնա Պեպեի ոտերը ջարդելու, լռիվ ճիշտ կլնի
> իսկ որ ներեղություն չխնդրեր ու միատե ասեր լավ եմ արել, արդեն իրան ոչմեկ դրանից հետո ոչ կհարգեր, ոչ էլ դաշտում տենալու ցանկություն կունենար


Բան չենք ուզում, ուղղակի ասում ենք՝ ամոթ իրեն:

----------


## Սամվել

Աստղ  :Love:   :LOL:

----------


## Լեո

> Համ էլ ես հաստատ գիտեմ որ ընդունում ես ու հասկանում ես... հատկապես դու...
> 
> Ուղակի դու միշտ սիրում ես քոնը առաջ տանել.. դաժը եթե համաձայն էլ չես էդ մտքի հետ


Հիմա հենց էդ դեպքն ա, միանշանակ (Նոստրադամուսի ոճով եմ ասում :LOL:  ):

----------


## Ուրվական

Առաջարկում եմ Պեպեի թեման համարել ավարտված :Smile: :

----------

Ambrosine (23.04.2009), Լեո (24.04.2009), Սամվել (23.04.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> Առաջարկում եմ Պեպեի թեման համարել ավարտված:


Էդ միանգամից թաղեցի՞ր :Think:

----------


## Vaho

Էդ միատ ասլել եմ Պեպեին կարելիա գժանոց ուղարկել, էդ ասաածս սարքել էք բերանի ծամոն հա՞, ամեն մի գրառում անելւց կրկնւմ եք: Լավա Պեպեն չգիդի ես մասին :LOL: 
Գժավարի են խեղճ տղուն քցել էր քացու տակ, ու տշում էր, բա ինչ՞ ասեմ: Իմ ասածը հիմնականում ենա, որ Ռեալի պես հեղինակություն ունեցող ակւմբում, պետքա ֆուտբոլիստները բոլորը լինեն բարձրակարգ պռոֆեսիոնալներ բոլոր տեսակետներից, չնայած չեմ ել կասկածում որ ըտենցել կա:
Համել միքիչ ջղայնացած եմ հելե առմենիա ալիքի վրա որ մեր մոտ,  ցույց չեն տալիս խաղերը :Blush: 
Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվումա Պեպեի բարձրակարգ պաշտպան լինելու մասին, ես դա լավ գիդեմ :Ok: , ու շատ մարզիչներ  կուզենային որ Պեպեն իրանց թիմում հայտնվեր, դրանում խոսք չկա: 
Ոչինչ տղայա, հետո նայեցի իրա ասածները էտ առումով, պահի տակ իրան կորցրելա, ըտ ձեվի պահեր բոլորիս մոտել լինումա թե տղերքի թե աղջիկների «էս վերջինից փախի փրգվի», այնպես որ լռիվ հասկացա էտ տղուն…

----------

Սերխիո (25.04.2009)

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Էդ միատ ասլել եմ Պեպեին կարելիա գժանոց ուղարկել, էդ ասաածս սարքել էք բերանի ծամոն հա՞, ամեն մի գրառում անելւց կրկնւմ եք: Լավա Պեպեն չգիդի ես մասին
> Գժավարի են խեղճ տղուն քցել էր քացու տակ, ու տշում էր, բա ինչ՞ ասեմ: Իմ ասածը հիմնականում ենա, որ Ռեալի պես հեղինակություն ունեցող ակւմբում, պետքա ֆուտբոլիստները բոլորը լինեն բարձրակարգ պռոֆեսիոնալներ բոլոր տեսակետներից, չնայած չեմ ել կասկածում որ ըտենցել կա:
> Համել միքիչ ջղայնացած եմ հելե առմենիա ալիքի վրա որ մեր մոտ,  ցույց չեն տալիս խաղերը
> Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվումա Պեպեի բարձրակարգ պաշտպան լինելու մասին, ես դա լավ գիդեմ, ու շատ մարզիչներ  կուզենային որ Պեպեն իրանց թիմում հայտնվեր, դրանում խոսք չկա: 
> Ոչինչ տղայա, հետո նայեցի իրա ասածները էտ առումով, պահի տակ իրան կորցրելա, ըտ ձեվի պահեր բոլորիս մոտել լինումա թե տղերքի թե աղջիկների «էս վերջինից փախի փրգվի», այնպես որ լռիվ հասկացա էտ տղուն…


Եթե ուզում ես ասես,որ մենակ ձեր մոտ Արմենիան չի ցույց տվել,ուրեմն շտապեմ հիասթափեցնել... Ոչ միայն ձեր մոտ,այլև ողջ հանրապետությունում ցույց չի տվել ու էս տարի էլ ցույց չի տալու :Sad: 
Իսկ Պեպեն ուղղակի պետքա հասկանար,որ դիմացինը իրա նման մարդա ու ջղայնությունը խոսքի շտանգի վրա թափեր,բայց ոչ մարդու :Wink:

----------


## Amourchik

> Եթե ուզում ես ասես,որ մենակ ձեր մոտ Արմենիան չի ցույց տվել,ուրեմն շտապեմ հիասթափեցնել... Ոչ միայն ձեր մոտ,այլև ողջ հանրապետությունում ցույց չի տվել ու էս տարի էլ ցույց չի տալու
> Իսկ Պեպեն ուղղակի պետքա հասկանար,որ դիմացինը իրա նման մարդա ու ջղայնությունը խոսքի շտանգի վրա թափեր,բայց ոչ մարդու


այսինքն ինչպե՞ս թե էլ ցույց չի տալու :Think:

----------


## Vaho

> Եթե ուզում ես ասես,որ մենակ ձեր մոտ Արմենիան չի ցույց տվել,ուրեմն շտապեմ հիասթափեցնել... Ոչ միայն ձեր մոտ,այլև ողջ հանրապետությունում ցույց չի տվել ու էս տարի էլ ցույց չի տալու
> Իսկ Պեպեն ուղղակի պետքա հասկանար,որ դիմացինը իրա նման մարդա ու ջղայնությունը խոսքի շտանգի վրա թափեր,բայց ոչ մարդու


Իսկ չգիդես Վահիկ ինչնա՞ պատճառը որ ցույց չեն տալու, ես ել որոշել էի Ռեալ Բարսելոն խաղի համար գամ Երեվան որ նայեմ :Sad:

----------


## Amourchik

> Իսկ չգիդես Վահիկ ինչնա՞ պատճառը որ ցույց չեն տալու, ես ել որոշել էի Ռեալ Բարսելոն խաղի համար գամ Երեվան որ նայեմ


հիմա ի՞նչ, էլ չենք տեսնելու Իսպանիայի առջնության խաղերը :Shok: այսինքն ուզում եք ասել, որ Կլասիկոն չե՞նք տեսնելու :Think: թե՞ սխալ եմ հասկացել

----------


## Սամվել

> Իսկ չգիդես Վահիկ ինչնա՞ պատճառը որ ցույց չեն տալու, ես ել որոշել էի Ռեալ Բարսելոն խաղի համար գամ Երեվան որ նայեմ





> հիմա ի՞նչ, էլ չենք տեսնելու Իսպանիայի առջնության խաղերըայսինքն ուզում եք ասել, որ Կլասիկոն չե՞նք տեսնելութե՞ սխալ եմ հասկացել


Եկեք մեր հետ նայենք  :Hands Up:

----------

Amourchik (25.04.2009)

----------


## Amourchik

> Եկեք մեր հետ նայենք


վայ ես չեմ կարող գալ, որովհետև համ ուշ է, համ էլ... :Blush:

----------


## Սամվել

> վայ ես չեմ կարող գալ, որովհետև համ ուշ է, համ էլ...


Քեզ տուն կճանապարհենք անպայման  :Smile:  :Ok:

----------


## REAL_ist

Սևիլյայի հետ Իգուաինը խաղալուա, դեղինը հանել են, հիմա կարևորը էս խաղում դեղին չստանա
փոխարենը Հունտելարը կարողա չխաղա, թեթևակի տռավմա ունի
որ Ռեալը կրի, Բարսան կրվի, ինչ պայքարա լինելու Կլասիկոյում, վերջի 10 տարում տենց բան չի եղել, ինձ թվումա դաժե Բարսայի երկրպագուներին դեպքերի ետ զարգացումը հաճելի կլինի :Cool:

----------

Սերխիո (25.04.2009)

----------


## Սամվել

Չէ Լավա  :LOL: 

Մենք ոչ ավելի ոչ պակաս 3 ճակատով ենք խաղում.. ավելի լավա Ռեալը կրվի Բարսը հաղթի  :Jpit:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Դեռ հնարավորա Արմենիան ցույց տա Կլասսիկոն :Smile: 

Իսկ Ռեալը Սևիլիային ամենայն հավանականությամբ չի հաղթի,դժվար Սևիլիան ձ--րդ անընդմեջ պարտությունը կրի :Wink:

----------


## Սամվել

Ռեալը 1-3 կրումա.. Ռաուլը հեթ թրիկա արել..  :Mda:

----------


## Ambrosine

:Yahoo: 

1-3

----------

Legolas (26.04.2009)

----------


## Vaho

> Դեռ հնարավորա Արմենիան ցույց տա Կլասսիկոն
> 
> Իսկ Ռեալը Սևիլիային ամենայն հավանականությամբ չի հաղթի,դժվար Սևիլիան ձ--րդ անընդմեջ պարտությունը կրի


Սևիլյա Ռեալ 1:3  :Tongue:

----------


## Ambrosine

*44, 62, 67 րոպեներին Ռաուլս գրավել է դարպասը՝ դառնալով հեթ-տրիկի հեղինակ*  :Clapping:   :Clapping:   :Clapping:

----------

Legolas (26.04.2009)

----------


## Vaho

Ռեալը կրումա Սեվիլյաին   ես կասեի ցխումա Ռեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաա  լ
 :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo: 

 :Bux:  :Bux:  :Bux:

----------

Legolas (26.04.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

69 րոպեին Ռաուլը՝ խաղի հերոսը թողնում է խաղադաշտը

----------

Legolas (26.04.2009)

----------


## Vaho

> *44, 62, 67 րոպեներին Ռաուլս գրավել է դարպասը՝ դառնալով հեթ-տրիկի հեղինակ*


երեք գոլերն ել ռաուլը՞ :Shok: 
Ռաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաուուուուուուուուուլ :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:

----------


## Vaho

> 69 րոպեին Ռաուլը՝ խաղի հերոսը թողնում է խաղադաշտը


Աստղ ջան էտ որտեղ ես նայում ասա՞

----------


## Սամվել

http://www.liveresult.ru/football/tx...l_Madrid_live/

----------

Vaho (26.04.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Աստղ ջան էտ որտեղ ես նայում ասա՞


մեր սոց խմբում Պիգմալիոնը գրել է՝
http://eurosport.ru

----------

Vaho (26.04.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

արդեն 2-3

----------


## Ambrosine

Մարսելո .........գոոոոոոոոոոոոլ

----------

Legolas (26.04.2009)

----------


## Vaho

Գոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոլ  2:4   Մառսելո 92 րոպե
ֆսյո շնորհավոր բոլորիդ հաղթեցինք :Hands Up:

----------

Legolas (26.04.2009)

----------


## Vaho

Սևիլյանել մնաց հետեվում, սլեդուշիյ :Tongue:

----------

Legolas (26.04.2009), Սերխիո (26.04.2009)

----------


## Vaho

Աստղ ջան շատ շնորհակալ եմ ոնց ես էս սայըի տեղը չգիտեի :Wink:  :Blush:

----------


## Ambrosine

*Շնորհավոր բոլորիս*  :Yahoo:

----------

Legolas (26.04.2009), REAL_ist (26.04.2009), Ուրվական (26.04.2009)

----------


## REAL_ist

Շնորհավոր գալիք աննախադեպ Կլասիկոյի կապակցությամբ :Yahoo: 
Սևիլյա մենակ առաջի 20 րոպեների ընթացքում կար դաշտում, Ռաուլի մասին հեթ-տրիկը ամեն ինչ ասումա, Պեպեյին փոխարինող Մեցելդեռը շատ հուսալի խաղաց, մեկել Իգուաինի ծուռ տշելու նոպան էր բռնել, թե չե հաշիվը ավելի խոշոր կարար լիներ

----------

Legolas (26.04.2009), Vaho (26.04.2009), Սերխիո (26.04.2009)

----------


## Սերխիո

3 ռեկորդ՝ 20 րոպեում... Սա մեր ավագն է՝ ավագների ավագը …

խաղը նայում էի ՝ բոց էր ,բայց հիմա ճնշում ունեմ…

----------


## Ambrosine

> բայց հիմա ճնշում ունեմ


խաղի հետ կապ ունի? :Think:

----------


## Սերխիո

http://www.eurosport.ru/football/la-...tc242385.shtml

----------


## Ambrosine

> http://www.eurosport.ru/football/la-...tc242385.shtml


հա դե, բոլորս էլ ուրախ ենք.. դու խաղի ընթացքում մտնեիր ԱԿումբ :Smile:

----------


## REAL_ist

> 3 ռեկորդ՝ 20 րոպեում... Սա մեր ավագն է՝ ավագների ավագը …


ետ ռեկորդների մասը մի քիչ ավելի մանրամասն :Smile:

----------


## Vaho

> ետ ռեկորդների մասը մի քիչ ավելի մանրամասն


44 62 67 այս րոպեներին Ռաուլը գոլերա արարել :Hands Up:  :Wink:

----------

Ambrosine (27.04.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> 44 62 67 այս րոպեներին Ռաուլը գոլերա արարել


Էդ ռեկո՞րդ ա :Shok:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Էդ ռեկո՞րդ ա


չէ, որպես ռեկորդ չի գրել, այլ գոլեր արարելն ա գրել :Tongue:

----------

Vaho (27.04.2009)

----------


## Սերխիո

> Էդ ռեկո՞րդ ա


ամեն գոլը իր հետ նոր ռեկորդ ա բերել :Wink:

----------

Vaho (27.04.2009)

----------


## Vaho

> Էդ ռեկո՞րդ ա


 20 րոպեում հեթ տրիք անելը ռեկորդ չի?

----------


## Ambrosine

վաղը արդեն մանրամասն գրած կլինի...

----------


## Vaho

Տենաս յու թու բում երբ կհայտնվի գոլերի վիդեոները, նայենք? :Sad:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Շնորհավորում եմ ռեալիստներին... Ճիշտն ասած չէի սպասում,որ կհաղթեք,բայց համենայն դեպս... :Smile: 
Գոնե Արմենիան էնքան խելք ունենա,որ ցույց տա Կլասսիկոն :Angry2:

----------

Vaho (28.04.2009)

----------


## Morpheus_NS

Շնորհավոր:
Մնաց մնացածը :Smile:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Ինչքան հիշում եմ Բարսելոնա,Վալենսիա,Վիլյառեալ,Մալյորկա,Օսասունան են մնացածը :Smile:

----------


## Լեո

Շնորհավորում եմ անընդմեջ հաղթանակների կապակցությամբ :Smile: 

Առայժմ անըմդմեջ :Tongue:

----------


## Amourchik

Շնորհավոր :Hands Up: հերթական հաղթանակը :Cool: նոր նայեցի յութուբում ու ընտիր խաղա եղել երևի ու չենք տեսել :Sad: բա ո՞նց անենք, որ ԷԼ ԿԼԱՍՍԻԿՈՆ տեսնենք, դեռ հույս կա՞, որ Արմենիան ցույց կտա,թե ոչ :Think: 
Էրեխեք, իսկ մեկն ու մեկդ կարող ա իմանա, ինչ կայքեր կան, որ ուղիղ հերարձակում կա, գոնե այնտեղով նայեմ :Sad:

----------


## REAL_ist

շատ լավ անակնկալա սպասվում, Ռոբբենը կարողա խաղա :Cool:

----------

Amourchik (28.04.2009), Morpheus_NS (28.04.2009), Vaho (28.04.2009)

----------


## Vaho

> շատ լավ անակնկալա սպասվում, Ռոբբենը կարողա խաղա


Ուրեր, լավ կլներ, վերջապես Բարսելոնցիները միատ զգային իսկական վտանգը :Aggressive:

----------


## Amourchik

Մադրիդի Ռեալը «անակնկալ» է պատրաստում Բարսելոնի համար:Ղեկավարությունը որոշել է, որ այս խաղի ժամանակ շատ գեղեցիկ պատկեր է ապահովելու դաշտում՝ամբողջ դաշտը պատելով սպիտակ, և Ռեալի անավանումն էլ հետը պատկերված կլինի : :Hands Up:

----------

Ambrosine (29.04.2009), REAL_ist (29.04.2009)

----------


## Amourchik

հերթը հասավ վատ լուրերին, առանց դրանց Ռեալը այս տարի տեղ չունի :Sad: 
Գուտին վնասվել ա մարզումների ժամանակ և չի հասցնելու վերականգվել, որպեսզի մասնակցություն ունենա Բարսելոնի խաղին :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## Լեո

> Մադրիդի Ռեալը «անակնկալ» է պատրաստում Բարսելոնի համար:Ղեկավարությունը որոշել է, որ այս խաղի ժամանակ շատ գեղեցիկ պատկեր է ապահովելու դաշտում՝ամբողջ դաշտը պատելով սպիտակ, և Ռեալի անավանումն էլ հետը պատկերված կլինի :


Չհասկացա, ո՞նց են կանաչ խոտը սպիտակեցնելու :Think:

----------


## REAL_ist

մնումա հավատալ որ Ռոբբենը լռիվ կվերականգնվի, թե չե էլի պետքա կիսատ սաստավով խաղանք Բարսայի դեմ

----------

Amourchik (29.04.2009), Vaho (30.04.2009)

----------


## Amourchik

> Չհասկացա, ո՞նց են կանաչ խոտը սպիտակեցնելու


նկատողությու՞ն, թե սարկազմ :Think: մարզադաշտի փոխարեն գրել եմ դաշտ, բայց ասեմ, որ շտապում էի, արագ գրում էի, չհետևեցի, թե որ պահն էր ճիշտ՝որը սխալ:Հենց նոր Աստղին բաներ էիք ասում, թե իբր պետք չի բառախաղ խաղալ, բայց այստեղ տեղին է չէ՞բառախաղ խաղալը

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Մադրիդի Ռեալը «անակնկալ» է պատրաստում Բարսելոնի համար:Ղեկավարությունը որոշել է, որ այս խաղի ժամանակ շատ գեղեցիկ պատկեր է ապահովելու դաշտում՝ամբողջ դաշտը պատելով սպիտակ, և Ռեալի անավանումն էլ հետը պատկերված կլինի :


Իսկ Բարսելոնան ամեն տարի էլ  Կլասսիկոյում գեղեցիկ պատկերա ապահովում... Երեկ Չելսիի հետ խաղում էլ շատ սիրուն էին սարքել :Smile:

----------

Amourchik (29.04.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> նկատողությու՞ն, թե սարկազմմարզադաշտի փոխարեն գրել եմ դաշտ, բայց ասեմ, որ շտապում էի, արագ գրում էի, չհետևեցի, թե որ պահն էր ճիշտ՝որը սխալ:Հենց նոր Աստղին բաներ էիք ասում, թե իբր պետք չի բառախաղ խաղալ, բայց այստեղ տեղին է չէ՞բառախաղ խաղալը


Ամուրչիկ ջան, անկեղծ խոսքիս մեջ ոչ մի հեգնանք չկար: Իրոք ինձ թվաց հենց դաշտն են սպիտակեցնելու, դրա համար հարցրի:

----------


## Amourchik

> Իսկ Բարսելոնան ամեն տարի էլ  Կլասսիկոյում գեղեցիկ պատկերա ապահովում... Երեկ Չելսիի հետ խաղում էլ շատ սիրուն էին սարքել


հա, բայց Ռեալը չէր անում նման բաներ վերջին տարիներին, դրա համար էլ ուրախացել եմ էլի :Blush: /հա, բայց ինչ օգուտ, եթե չեմ տեսնելու :Sad: /իրոք՝երեկ հիասքանչ տեսարան էր :Wink:

----------


## REAL_ist

ոնց չէր անում :Shok: ուշադր չես եղել, կամ էլ Արմենիանա ուշ միացրել միշտ Ռեալի հեռարձակումները որ չտենաք :LOL:

----------

Amourchik (29.04.2009), Vaho (30.04.2009), Yellow Raven (29.04.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

:Love:

----------

Vaho (02.05.2009), Սերխիո (02.05.2009)

----------


## Vaho

> 


Ոնց կուզեի ստեղ հլնեի :Good:

----------


## Vaho

Это серьезнее, чем «Манчестер» - «Ливерпуль» и, наверное, так же харизматично, как «Бока» - «Ривер». Это принципиальнее, чем «Спартак» - ЦСКА и, наверное, так же важно, как «Олд Ферм». Это красиво, как работы Пикассо и Дали, и значимо для мировой культуры, как музей Прадо. Класико.  :Ok: 

Ռեալ Բարսա խաղի մասինա

----------


## Լուսաբեր

ՈՒհու՜ 1:0 արդեն, Մալադեց Ռեալիստներինapeape, ընդունեք շնորհավորանքներս  :Clapping:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:

----------


## ministr

Ռեալիստ չեմ բայց էսօր ձեզ հետ եմ !  :Smile:  1:0 !!!!!

----------


## Լուսաբեր

ԿասիլիասՍ  :Love:  ոնց դրանք եկան էլի գոլ խփեցին
Հաշիվը հավասարվեց  :Sad:  , 
բայց  դա կապ չունի, մեկա պիտի կրեն բարսային  :Beee: 
ԻԻԻ էլի խբեցին  :Sad:

----------


## ministr

Լուսնյակ չմտածես լավա ըլնելու  :Smile: 
Մի քիչ մանթրաժի մեջ են բան չկա կանցնի  :Smile:

----------


## Vaho

Արա դե լավ ելի եհ, աչքրս ելի կրվանք :Angry2:  :Angry2: 
պաշտպանները քնել են, ոնցա Պեպեի տեղը էրեվում

----------


## ministr

Vro? Հանձնվել չկա!!!

----------


## Լուսաբեր

լավ չի  :Sad:  բա մեկնաբանները՞  :Angry2:  զզվցրինն իրենց մեկնաբանություններով, իբր վերջ էլի խաղը պրծելա էլ :Angry2: 
 :Cry:

----------


## ministr

Մեկնաբաններն ով ա? Էս ճագարիկի հետ ես?

----------


## ministr

3:2 Առը հա թե վերջացել ա!!!!

----------


## Enigmatic

Ուռաաաաաաաաա գոոոոոլ :Love:  հույսեր կա էլի :Clapping:  :Clapping:

----------


## Enigmatic

էս ինչ կպած են խաղում էտ կռիսները :Angry2: զզվցրին :Sad:

----------


## Artgeo

Բարսայի մի խումբ բալելշիկների անունից

 :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:

----------

Norton (04.05.2009), Մարկիզ (03.05.2009), Ռուֆուս (03.05.2009), Սամվել (03.05.2009)

----------


## ministr

Պաշտպանություն չկա... տղեքը "Լավագույն պաշտպանությունը հարձակումն է" ստատեգիան չափից ավելի բառացի են հասկացել

----------


## Լուսաբեր

4:2 :This:  :Cry:  հոգուտ... էլ չասեմ ում  :Sad: 
Դե պրծեք էլի ռեբյատկի. :Beee:

----------


## Լուսաբեր

էէ՜՜՜՜  էէէ կամաց կամաց հիաթափվում եմ....
5-րդը
 :Angry2:

----------


## ministr

Այ ստեղ արդեն դռները փակում ենք, վրեն էլ գրում ենք CLOSED!

----------

Vaho (02.05.2009)

----------


## Լուսաբեր

> Այ ստեղ արդեն դռները փակում ենք, վրեն էլ գրում ենք CLOSED!


Էս Ռաուլի :Love:  վրա եմ է ջղայնանում, ոնց-որ ծանոթով լինի մինչև հիմա խաղում, ավելիլավ չէր լինի գնար երեխեքին պարապեր  :Angry2: 
Է՜հ գնացինք տներով  :Jpit:

----------


## Փոքրիկ

:LOL: նոր պապաս ալիքներն ա փոխում , տեսավ մադրիդը կրվում ա սենց ասեց «էս ինչ ախմախ խաղացողներ են սրանք տոոո :Angry2: »  :LOL:  :LOL: 
 :Blush: Ռեալի սիրահարներ, կներեք :Cool:

----------

Մարկիզ (03.05.2009)

----------


## ministr

Ռեալը իրա տավար քաղաքականության շնորհիվա սենց բաների առաջ կանգնում:
Որ հիշում եմ էն խեղճ Հիերոյին ինչ օրը գցին... 

Ըհը էս էլ 6!

----------


## Լուսաբեր

արա դե լավ էլի  :Angry2: 
6-րդը :Shout:  :Wacko:  :Cry:

----------


## Լուսաբեր

հիշում եմ բա, որ 9-10 դասարան էի ինչ հավեսի էր իրենց խաղը նայելը  :Love: 

Իսկ հիմա... 
Ճիշտ ես ասում նախարար ջան...

----------


## ministr

Քիչա մնում Պեպն էլ իրա կանգնած տեղից մի հատ գոլ խփի...

----------


## Artgeo

> Բարսայի մի խումբ բալելշիկների անունից


Բարսայի մի խումբ բալելշիկների անունից

 :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:

----------

Մարկիզ (03.05.2009), Ռուֆուս (03.05.2009), Սամվել (03.05.2009)

----------


## Փոքրիկ

> Բարսայի մի խումբ բալելշիկների անունից


 :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL: աաաաա

ժող փոքր ժամանակ ես նենց  էի սիրում ֆուտբոլ, դաժը փեսուս հետ խաղադրույք էինք անում :LOL:

----------


## ministr

Փոքրիկ ջան իսկ ինչքան փոքրիկ ժամանակ էիր ղումար խաղում փեսուդ հետ հը?  :Smile:

----------


## Փոքրիկ

> Փոքրիկ ջան իսկ ինչքան փոքրիկ ժամանակ էիր ղումար խաղում փեսուդ հետ հը?


 :Blush: մի 3տարի առաջ
 :LOL: հա մեկ էլ, փեսես էլ ա ձեր Ռեալ ա Ռաուլա իրանց սիրում

----------


## Vaho

Ոչինչ մի նեղվեք, թող էս անգամել սենց լինի :Wink:  անցած տարի ել Ռեալը երկու խաղում ել կրեց Բարսին…
Մեկա ՌԵԱԼ ՄԱԴՐԻԴ թիմը եղել և կմնա լավագույններից լավագույնը

----------


## Vaho

> մի 3տարի առաջ
> հա մեկ էլ, փեսես էլ ա ձեր Ռեալ ա Ռաուլա իրանց սիրում


Ռեալ Ռաուլ ասեմ իմացի որ իմանաս

----------


## ministr

> մի 3տարի առաջ
> հա մեկ էլ, փեսես էլ ա ձեր Ռեալ ա Ռաուլա իրանց սիրում


Ջան ես ոչ Ռեալ եմ սիրում ոչ էլ Ռաուլ - Forza Juve!!!!
Ուղղակի էսօր Ռեալենց կողմից էի  :Jpit:

----------


## Ambrosine

զզվելի էր  :Bad:   :Bad:   :Bad:

----------


## Լուսաբեր

> զզվելի էր


էն խոսքը չի Աստղ ջան, նենց էին խաղում հիասթափվեցի, էս միշտա՞ սենց լինում, թե ինձնից էր, էլ չնայե՞մ  :Think:  :LOL:

----------


## Vaho

Էս ինֆակտը ուրեր էսօր գնացել՞ լավ էր չեկավ ընձի խփեր :Unsure:

----------


## Ambrosine

Խուանդե Ռամոսին պիտի խոլոկոստ անեն.... ուղեղը թողել էր տանը, նոր եկել խաղադաշտ... առանց պաշտպան էր խաղում  :Angry2:   :Angry2:   :Angry2: 

Հունտելաարին էլ միշտ նստարան մաշող ա պահում  :Angry2:   :Angry2:   :Angry2:

----------


## Լեո

> Խուանդե Ռամոսին պիտի խոլոկոստ անեն.... ուղեղը թողել էր տանը, նոր եկել խաղադաշտ... առանց պաշտպան էր խաղում   
> 
> Հունտելաարին էլ միշտ նստարան մաշող ա պահում


Լավ էլ իր ունեցած-չունեցած պաշտպաններով էր խաղում: Ուղղակի որ տեսավ Բարսան լիրվ սպանեց, արդեն էլ շանս չուներ, ուզած-չուզած պիտի հարձակման գիծը ուժեղացներ, որ գոնե հեղինակության մի 2 գոլ խփեր:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Լավ էլ իր ունեցած-չունեցած պաշտպաններով էր խաղում: Ուղղակի որ տեսավ Բարսան լիրվ սպանեց, արդեն էլ շանս չուներ, ուզած-չուզած պիտի հարձակման գիծը ուժեղացներ, որ գոնե հեղինակության մի 2 գոլ խփեր:


ուր էր այնտեղ պաշտպան? ոչ Հայնցեին եմ պաշտպան համարում, ոչ էլ Մետցելդերին  :Bad: 
Պեպեի տեղն էր զգացվում, հենց Պեպեի

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> ուր էր այնտեղ պաշտպան? ոչ Հայնցեին եմ պաշտպան համարում, ոչ էլ Մետցելդերին 
> Պեպեի տեղն էր զգացվում, հենց Պեպեի


Դե լավ դե էլի, մի հատ Պեպե էս կողմ մի հատ էն կողմ  :Wink:

----------

Լեո (03.05.2009), Սամվել (03.05.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Դե լավ դե էլի, մի հատ Պեպե էս կողմ մի հատ էն կողմ


ոնց? հենց Պեպեն էր, որ աջ եզրում կարող էր Անրիին վնասազերծել

----------


## Լեո

> ոնց? հենց Պեպեն էր, որ աջ եզրում կարող էր Անրիին վնասազերծել


Բա Անրի մե՞ղք չէր :Cray:  Հիմա էլ ողնաշարի վնասվածք ստանար…

----------

Ներսես_AM (03.05.2009), Սամվել (03.05.2009)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> ոնց? հենց Պեպեն էր, որ աջ եզրում կարող էր Անրիին վնասազերծել


Հա Աստղ ջան, ուֆ է, էսքանից հետո եթե կարծում ես որ Պեպեն Ռեալին պիտի փրկեր, Հա մոռացա ասեմ էս երկու գոլը որ խփեց Ռեալը գիես ինչից էր, Մարկեսը չկար Մարկեսը:

----------

Լեո (03.05.2009)

----------


## Սամվել

> ոնց? հենց Պեպեն էր, որ աջ եզրում կարող էր Անրիին վնասազերծել


Հա դե կարողա մի հատ զենք հաներ տռուսիկի մեջիկ Անրիին խփեր... հետո էլ ասեր կներես  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:  :Crazy:

----------

Լեո (03.05.2009)

----------


## Vaho

Էս ոնց եք ուրախացել եհ, պահ պահ, մի պահ հիշեցի անցած տարվա երկու կլասիկոները, թե մենք ոնց եինք ուրախացել, դե ինչ անենք ըտենցա, երգիրը երգիր չի :LOL:

----------


## Լեո

Մարդ պիտի ծայրահեղ ռոմանտիկ լինի, որ կարծի, թե էսօրվա Բարսայի դեմ ինչ-որ ոմն Պեպե կարողանար որևէ բան անել: Շատ շատ ռեգբիա ինչա, դրանից խաղար:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Մարդ պիտի ծայրահեղ ռոմանտիկ լինի, որ կարծի, թե էսօրվա Բարսայի դեմ ինչ-որ ոմն Պեպե կարողանար որևէ բան անել: Շատ շատ ռեգբիա ինչա, դրանից խաղար:


ծայրահեղ ռոմանտիկ? հուսով եմ գոնե դու համոզվել ես, որ ես ռեալիստ եմ

----------


## Սամվել

Գիտեմ ինչով եմ ամենաշատը ուրախացել... 

Անցած տարի Կամպ Նոուում 0-1 էս տարի 2-0
Անցած տարի Բեռնաբեոյում 4 - 1 էս ՏԱՐԻ *2-6* 

Այսինքնս 2 գլազա զա գլազ  :Hands Up:

----------

Yellow Raven (03.05.2009), Լեո (03.05.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> Էս ոնց եք ուրախացել եհ, պահ պահ, *մի պահ հիշեցի անցած տարվա երկու կլասիկոները,* թե մենք ոնց եինք ուրախացել, դե ինչ անենք ըտենցա, երգիրը երգիր չի


Հիշեցինք :Smile:  Հետո՞:

6 գոլ Սանտիագո Բեռնաբեոյում - այսպիսի ճոխություն իրեն կարող է թույլ տալ միայն Բարսան:

----------


## Լեո

> ծայրահեղ ռոմանտիկ? հուսով եմ գոնե դու համոզվել ես, որ ես ռեալիստ եմ


Դու ռոմանտիկ ռեալիստ ես :Wink:

----------


## Vaho

Ուրախացեք, միչև չորեքշաբթի :Tongue:

----------


## Ambrosine

այ թե բախտներդ բերել ա՝ հավես չունեմ, թե չէ վիճակագրական պատերազմ կհայտարարեի
ասեցինք չէ?՝ շնորհավոր, էլ ինչ եք ընկել էս կամ էն գրառման հետևից?

----------


## Ambrosine

> Դու ռոմանտիկ ռեալիստ ես


ոչ մի կերպ

----------


## Vaho

վամ ժե սկազալի, շնորհավոր, վայ :Beee:

----------


## Լեո

Կուզենայի տեսնել ձեր ակտիվությունը, եթե հաշիվը հակառակը լիներ:

----------


## Vaho

> Կուզենայի տեսնել ձեր ակտիվությունը, եթե հաշիվը հակառակը լիներ:


ստիպված ես սպասել մյուս տարի, որ տեսնես :Wink:

----------


## Vaho

ոնց՞ անեմ որ ավատարս շարժվի, ախր էսի gif ֆայլա :Think:

----------


## Լեո

> Ուրախացեք, միչև չորեքշաբթի


Այ սրա համար ասել եմ ու կասեմ՝ Ռեալը խղճուկ թիմ ա: Ու դաժան բան ա խղճուկ թիմի երկրպագու լիելը. մոռացած քո թիմի անճարություն՝ ուրախանալ ուրիշի անհաջողությամբ: Բայց էդ անհաջողություններն էլ շաա՜տ հազվադեպ են լինում :Tongue:

----------


## Լեո

> ստիպված ես սպասել մյուս տարի, որ տեսնես


Երևի ուզում էին ասել մյուս հազարամյա՞կ :Think:

----------


## Vaho

> Երևի ուզում էին ասել մյուս հազարամյա՞կ


չե, ոնց ուզել եմ ընեց ել ասել եմ :Tongue:

----------


## Vaho

> Այ սրա համար ասել եմ ու կասեմ՝ Ռեալը խղճուկ թիմ ա: Ու դաժան բան ա խղճուկ թիմի երկրպագու լիելը. մոռացած քո թիմի անճարություն՝ ուրախանալ ուրիշի անհաջողությամբ: Բայց էդ անհաջողություններն էլ շաա՜տ հազվադեպ են լինում


ուրախանալ քո չսիրած՝ թիմի անհաջողությամբ :Ok:

----------


## Լեո

> չե, ոնց ուզել եմ ընեց ել ասել եմ


տարբերակ էր՝ իրականությունից հեռու

----------


## Լեո

> ուրախանալ քո չսիրած՝ թիմի անհաջողությամբ


Ես նախընդրում եմ ուրախանալ իմ *սիրած* թիմի *հաջողությամբ* :Wink:

----------


## Vaho

Իմ թիմը շատ հաջողություններիա հասել իրա կյանքի ընթացքում, ու դեռ հասնելու է, հլը հասեք իրան, հետո նոր խոսացեք,

----------

Morpheus_NS (04.05.2009)

----------


## Vaho

Դարպասապահ Վիկտոր Վարդգես՞  :Shok:

----------

Morpheus_NS (04.05.2009), Լեո (03.05.2009), Սամվել (03.05.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> Իմ թիմը շատ հաջողություններիա հասել իրա կյանքի ընթացքում, ու դեռ հասնելու է, հլը հասեք իրան, հետո նոր խոսացեք,


Քո թիմը երբեք մեր թիմի դարպասը 6 գնդակ չի լցել :Tongue:

----------


## Լեո

> Դարպասապահ Վիկտոր Վարդգես՞


Հա :Jpit: 
Քանի որ ինքը երբեմն շատ վատ ա խաղում, գիտնականները պարզել են, որ ինքը հայ ա :Jpit:

----------

Amourchik (03.05.2009), Vaho (03.05.2009)

----------


## Vaho

> Քո թիմը երբեք մեր թիմի դարպասը 6 գնդակ չի լցել


հաստատ՞ ախր չգիտեմ եհ վոնց իմանամ լցելա թե չե, բայց կարելիա անցյալներում փորփրել, հնարաոր չի վեցիցել շատ լցած կլնի

----------


## Vaho

> Հա
> Քանի որ ինքը երբեմն շատ վատ ա խաղում, գիտնականները պարզել են, որ ինքը հայ ա


 :LOL:  :LOL:  :Hands Up:

----------


## Լեո

> հաստատ՞ ախր չգիտեմ եհ վոնց իմանամ լցելա թե չե, բայց կարելիա անցյալներում փորփրել, հնարաոր չի վեցիցել շատ լցած կլնի


Փորփրի, մեկ ա չես գտնի :Tongue:

----------


## Vaho

> Փորփրի, մեկ ա չես գտնի


ես խոստանում եմ գտնեմ ւ քեզ ցույց տամ, բայց հետո,

----------


## REAL_ist

արա ես ուռոդները անցած տարի կյանքիս 10 տարի ավելցրածը լռիվ հետ վեկալան :Angry2:  :LOL:

----------

Ambrosine (03.05.2009), Vaho (03.05.2009), Լեո (03.05.2009)

----------


## Սամվել

> Ուրախացեք, միչև չորեքշաբթի


Արադե թարգեք էս չուզողությունը  :Angry2:  :Blush:

----------

Լեո (03.05.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> ես խոստանում եմ գտնեմ ւ քեզ ցույց տամ, բայց հետո,


Ապեր մի տանջվի, չես կարա :Wink:

----------


## John

է՜հ Ռեալ … հույս ունեի՝ տանջելու ես Բարսային գոնե մի քիչ, բայց … 6-2 … ոչինչ՝ մյուս տարի սաղ լավ կլնի …

----------

Amourchik (03.05.2009)

----------


## GevSky

Իզուր մի տանջվեք, ամենախոշոր հաշիվը գրանցոելա երբ որ Կրույֆն էր խաղում մեկել որ ինքր մարզիչ էր 5-0... հա մի անգամ ել Ռեալնա նույն հաշվով կրել:
մեկել մի բան ասեմ որ Ռեալը ՉԼ կիսաեզրում լիներ ես կուզեի ինքը հաղթեր ամեն դեպքում իսպանական ակումբա.... Նույնիսկ Կալդերոննա ասել, որ կուզեր Բարսան ՉԼ չեմպիոն դառնար:

----------


## Amourchik

> Իզուր մի տանջվեք, ամենախոշոր հաշիվը գրանցոելա երբ որ Կրույֆն էր խաղում մեկել որ ինքր մարզիչ էր 5-0... հա մի անգամ ել Ռեալնա նույն հաշվով կրել:
> մեկել մի բան ասեմ որ Ռեալը ՉԼ կիսաեզրում լիներ ես կուզեի ինքը հաղթեր ամեն դեպքում իսպանական ակումբա.... Նույնիսկ Կալդերոննա ասել, որ կուզեր Բարսան ՉԼ չեմպիոն դառնար:


կներես իհարկե, տեղին չի , բայց Ռեալը 8-2 էլ ա հաղթել Բարսելոնին

----------


## Amourchik

> Քո թիմը երբեք մեր թիմի դարպասը 6 գնդակ չի լցել


լցրել ա 8-2 հեսա տես

1934/35-Реал Мадрид – Барселона8-2 (Ласкано-15,42,73, Сакудо-21,35,47,81, Л. Регейро-29).
1949/50-Реал Мадрид – Барселона:6-1 (Ольмедо-2, Кабрера-4, Пахиньо-40,68, Макала-62,69).
1951/52-Реал Мадрид – Барселона:5-1 (Моловны-3, Кабрера-32, Пахиньо-35,87, Ольсен-57).
1953/54-Реал Мадрид – Барселона:5-0 (Ди Стефано-10,85, Ольсен-34,35, Моловны-39).

----------

Vaho (03.05.2009)

----------


## Vaho

> լցրել ա 8-2 հեսա տես
> 
> 1934/35-Реал Мадрид – Барселона8-2 (Ласкано-15,42,73, Сакудо-21,35,47,81, Л. Регейро-29).
> 1949/50-Реал Мадрид – Барселона:6-1 (Ольмедо-2, Кабрера-4, Пахиньо-40,68, Макала-62,69).
> 1951/52-Реал Мадрид – Барселона:5-1 (Моловны-3, Кабрера-32, Пахиньо-35,87, Ольсен-57).
> 1953/54-Реал Мадрид – Барселона:5-0 (Ди Стефано-10,85, Ольсен-34,35, Моловны-39).


Հը տեսար Լեո որ ասում եի հնարավոր չի, դե տես որ դաժե 6  չե էհ այլ 8 :LOL:  :Hands Up:

----------


## Amourchik

> լցրել ա 8-2 հեսա տես
> 
> 1934/35-Реал Мадрид – Барселона8-2 (Ласкано-15,42,73, Сакудо-21,35,47,81, Л. Регейро-29).
> 1949/50-Реал Мадрид – Барселона:6-1 (Ольмедо-2, Кабрера-4, Пахиньо-40,68, Макала-62,69).
> 1951/52-Реал Мадрид – Барселона:5-1 (Моловны-3, Кабрера-32, Пахиньо-35,87, Ольсен-57).
> 1953/54-Реал Мадрид – Барселона:5-0 (Ди Стефано-10,85, Ольсен-34,35, Моловны-39).


էլի կա խոշոր հաշիվներ Ռեալի կատարմամբ, բայց դե ես ոչ այս հաշվին եմ կարևոչություն տալիս, ոչ էլ այն ժամանակվա Ռեալի 8-2 -ին, նույնիսկ մի ժամանակ մի հատ հաղորդում էի նայել, որ հաղորդավարը նշեց 11-0 հաշիվը օգուտ Ռեալի, բայց դա անցել ա, սա էլ կանցնի:

----------

Vaho (03.05.2009)

----------


## Amourchik

Ի դեպ այսքան խոսվեց-խոսվեց, բայց իմ ուզածը չասվեց:
Այո չնայած ամեն ինչին ես շնորհակալ եմ Ռեալի խաղացողներից, ովքեր չդադարեցին պայքարել ու արեցին, այն ինչ կարող էին, ես իրոք այսպես եմ կարոծում, մենք թույլ էինք, բայց ոչ, թե ցանկություն չկար, դա լինել չէր կարող:
Ոչ մի րոպե չեմ դադարելու Ռեալին սիրելուց, ինչպես միշտ, այնպես էլ այսօր ասում, որ Ռեալը աշխարհի ամենալավ ակումբն ա, դա ոչ էլ կարող եմ բացատրել, թե ինչի համար ա այդպես, այո ուզում եք ծիծաղել, ուզում եք ոչ, բայց ես հպարտ եմ, որ Ռեալի երկրպագու եմ, որ կատարել եմ ճիշտ ընտրություն և, որը կյանքում ոչ մի Չեմպիոնի, ոչ մի ֆանտաստիկ թիմի հետ չեմ փոխի:Այո այսօր Ռեալը պարտվեց, բայց ոչինչ, Ռեալը կվերադառնա ու կարևոր էլ չի, թե երբ, քանի որ համոզված եմ, որ դա ուշ չի լինելու, դա մոտ է:
մենք սա էլ ենք հաղթահարելու, չէ՞ որ մեր անունն է «*ՌԵԱԼ ՄԱԴՐԻԴ*»Հիշեք այս անունը, կարողեք նույնիսկ չհիշել, ինքը կհիշեցնի իր մասին :Wink:

----------

Ambrosine (04.05.2009), Vaho (04.05.2009), Հենո (03.05.2009)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> լցրել ա 8-2 հեսա տես
> 
> 1934/35-Реал Мадрид – Барселона8-2 (Ласкано-15,42,73, Сакудо-21,35,47,81, Л. Регейро-29).
> 1949/50-Реал Мадрид – Барселона:6-1 (Ольмедо-2, Кабрера-4, Пахиньо-40,68, Макала-62,69).
> 1951/52-Реал Мадрид – Барселона:5-1 (Моловны-3, Кабрера-32, Пахиньо-35,87, Ольсен-57).
> 1953/54-Реал Мадрид – Барселона:5-0 (Ди Стефано-10,85, Ольсен-34,35, Моловны-39).


Խոսքը մրցակցի դաշտում խփած գնդակների մասին էր  :Wink:

----------

Լեո (03.05.2009), Սամվել (03.05.2009)

----------


## Amourchik

> Խոսքը մրցակցի դաշտում խփած գնդակների մասին էր


դե դրա մասին շեշտված չէր :Wink: ամեն դեպքում.........

----------

Ambrosine (04.05.2009)

----------


## Լեո

Ամուրչիկ ջան, բայց քո բերած օրինակները ինչքա՜ն հեռավոր անցյալից էին: Համաձայնիր, որ էն ժամանակվա ֆուտբոլի ու ժամանակակից ֆուտբոլի խաղամակարդակներում հսկայական տարբերություն կա:

Ամեն դեպքում վաղուց անցել է Ռեալի էպոխան ու վաղուց սկսվել Բարսայինը :Wink:

----------


## Amourchik

> Ամուրչիկ ջան, բայց քո բերած օրինակները ինչքա՜ն հեռավոր անցյալից էին: Համաձայնիր, որ էն ժամանակվա ֆուտբոլի ու ժամանակակից ֆուտբոլի խաղամակարդակներում հսկայական տարբերություն կա:
> 
> Ամեն դեպքում վաղուց անցել է Ռեալի էպոխան ու վաղուց սկսվել Բարսայինը


ես այն ժամանակ էլ ասեցի, հիմա էլ կրկնում եմ, որ այդ ամենը արդեն պատմություն ա, սա էլ ա պատմություն գնալու:
Իսկ էպոխայի համար պետք չի շտապել:Ում համար սկսվելա Բարսայինը, ում համար էլ ավարտվելու  է Ռեալի անհաջողությունները և սկսվելու է հաջողությունները, կներես իհարկե, բայց հակառակում ինձ չես էլ կարող համոզել:
Հ.Գ. Կյանքում ամեն ինչ անցողիկ է, Ռեալի անհաջողությունն էլ ա անցողիկ, համենայն դեպս ես դրանում վստահ եմ 100%-ով, Բարսելոնն էլ հավերժ լավ չի խաղալու, նման բան երբեք չի լինելու, ամեն ինչ իր ժամանակն ունի, հիմա Բարայի ժամն ա, իսկ հետոն կտեսնենք :Wink:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Ամեն դեպքում վաղուց անցել է Ռեալի էպոխան ու վաղուց սկսվել Բարսայինը


ետ էպոխաները ամեն 2-3 տարին մեկ փոխվում են, անցյալ երկուսը Ռեալինն էին, հիմա Բարսայիննա, եկող տարի ամեն ինչ կարա նորից փոխվի ու հենց ստեղ էլ էս լեգենդար հակամարտության գեղեցկություննա

----------

Amourchik (03.05.2009), Monk (03.05.2009), Vaho (04.05.2009), Ներսես_AM (03.05.2009), Նորմարդ (04.05.2009), Սամվել (03.05.2009)

----------


## Ozon

Ռեալի լավագույն տարիները անցյալում են իսկ Բարսելոնը խաղից խաղ ծաղկումա... :Ok:

----------

Լեո (04.05.2009)

----------


## Amourchik

> Ռեալի լավագույն տարիները անցյալում են իսկ Բարսելոնը խաղից խաղ ծաղկումա...


այսքան Նաստրոդամուսներ որտեղի՞ց:Խնդրում եմ էլի կանխատեսումներ մի արե՛ք Ռեալի համար, որովհետև ինքներդ էլ վստահ չեք, թե ինչպիսին կլինի մյուս տարիներին Ռեալը և ինչպիսին Բարսելոնը :Think: Ռեալի լավագույն տարիները դեռ չեն եղել ու Ռեալը Ռեալ ա, ո՛չ քո ասելով,ո՛չ էլ իմ կամ ուիրշի Ռեալը շատ անկումներ ա ունեցել և շատ վերելքներ ու այդպես էլ շարունակվելու ա :Ok: կարելի է ուղղակի արձանագրել Ռեալի հերթական անկում, բայց մի թաղեք Ռեալին :Angry2:

----------

Legolas (03.05.2009)

----------


## Amourchik

Էխխ, ունենք էլի երկրպագուներ, ովքեր աշխարհ որ ծայրում էլ լինեն, իրենք ամենալավն են :Love: 
Այ սա եմ ասել երկրպագու, լրիվ համաձայն եմ, լրիվ, ապրես, քո նմանները կկարողանան հանել Ռեալին այս վիճակից, քո նմանների համար դեռ շատ ա հաղթելու Ռեալը, քո նմանները շատ են :Wink: 
http://blancos.info/forum/blog.php?b=32/ահա ում մասին է խոսքերս/
Խորհուրդ է տրվում կարդալ միայն ՌԵԱԼԻՍՏՆԵՐԻՆ

----------

Monk (03.05.2009), Vaho (04.05.2009), Հենո (04.05.2009)

----------


## GevSky

> Ի դեպ այսքան խոսվեց-խոսվեց, բայց իմ ուզածը չասվեց:
> Այո չնայած ամեն ինչին ես շնորհակալ եմ Ռեալի խաղացողներից, ովքեր չդադարեցին պայքարել ու արեցին, այն ինչ կարող էին, ես իրոք այսպես եմ կարոծում, մենք թույլ էինք, բայց ոչ, թե ցանկություն չկար, դա լինել չէր կարող:
> Ոչ մի րոպե չեմ դադարելու Ռեալին սիրելուց, ինչպես միշտ, այնպես էլ այսօր ասում, որ Ռեալը աշխարհի ամենալավ ակումբն ա, դա ոչ էլ կարող եմ բացատրել, թե ինչի համար ա այդպես, այո ուզում եք ծիծաղել, ուզում եք ոչ, բայց ես հպարտ եմ, որ Ռեալի երկրպագու եմ, որ կատարել եմ ճիշտ ընտրություն և, որը կյանքում ոչ մի Չեմպիոնի, ոչ մի ֆանտաստիկ թիմի հետ չեմ փոխի:Այո այսօր Ռեալը պարտվեց, բայց ոչինչ, Ռեալը կվերադառնա ու կարևոր էլ չի, թե երբ, քանի որ համոզված եմ, որ դա ուշ չի լինելու, դա մոտ է:
> մենք սա էլ ենք հաղթահարելու, չէ՞ որ մեր անունն է «*ՌԵԱԼ ՄԱԴՐԻԴ*»Հիշեք այս անունը, կարողեք նույնիսկ չհիշել, ինքը կհիշեցնի իր մասին


Քեզ հարգում եմ որպես լավ երկրպագու, հալալա, եսել տենց Բարսայի հանդեպ եմ ես իրանցով շատ պահեր ապրել եմ ու ինձ օգնել են մոռանամ լիքը վատ բաներ ու լուրջ պրոբլեմներ, թե անձնական, թե նենց:
Եթե դու մի օր ասես որ սկսել ես Բարսային երկրպագել կհիասթափվեմ քեզանից էտ հարցով :Smile: 

Մեկ ել մի բան ասեմ որ էն քո բերած հաշիվները ես հիմք չեմ ընդունում իրանց պատերազմյան ու հետ պատերազմյան ժամանակաշրջան ընկած լինելու պատճառով, եթե դու այդպիսի երկրպագու ես ուրեմն շատ լաո կիմանաս թե ինչու.... Եթե չգիտես պատմություն նայի, իմիջիայլոց ես այդ պատմությունը իմանալուց հետո այդքան ուժեղ սկսեցի Բարսա սիրել :Smile:

----------

Amourchik (04.05.2009), Նորմարդ (04.05.2009), Սամվել (03.05.2009)

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Խուանդե Ռամոսին պիտի խոլոկոստ անեն.... ուղեղը թողել էր տանը, նոր եկել խաղադաշտ... առանց պաշտպան էր խաղում   
> 
> Հունտելաարին էլ միշտ նստարան մաշող ա պահում


Խուանդեն  ֆուտբոլից էնքան ա հասկանում, ինչքան ես կրիկետից: 
Էս ինչ էքսպերեմանտներ ա անում: 
Բա Գուտիի շարունակ վնասվածքները. դե չես խաղացնում, ասա չեմ խաղացնում:
Դիարան էլ գիտեր Փյունիկի հետ ա խաղում, իրա մեղքը շատ էր պարտության մեջ:
Մենակ մի քիչ Ռոբբենը խաղաց... դե իրան էլ հեսա կծախեն:
 :Bad:  :Bad:  :Bad:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Ռամոսն ապացուցեց, որ ցանկացած կազմից նա Սարքում է Սևիլիայի մակարդակի թիմ, որը կարող է նվաճել ՈՒԵՖԱ-յի գավաթը, սակայն Գրանդերի դեմ խաղերում և Չեմպիոնների Լիգայում անելիք չունի: 

(c) Սմբատ

----------


## REAL_ist

Իսպանական AS թերթի համաձայն Ֆլորենտինո Պերեսը եկող շաբաթ պաշտոնապես կդնի թեկնածությունը ու կներկայացնի նախընտրական ծրագիրը: Թերթի հաղորդմամբ գլխավոր մարզչի դերում ամենայն հավանականությամբ Կառլո Անչելոտտինա լինելու, քանի որ Վենգերը մերժելա առաջարկը: Ինչ մնումա ձեռքբերումներին, 3-4 ձեռքբերումա լինելու հետևյալ ցուցակից` Կրիստիանո Ռոնալդո, Կակա, Ռիբերի, Ֆաբռեգաս, Խաբի Ալոնսո, Սիլվա, Վիլյա: Անչելոտտիի գալով բարձրանումա Կակայի գալու հավանականությունը ու փոքրանումա Ֆաբրեգասինը :Think: 

Անչելոտտի :Bad:

----------

Ambrosine (04.05.2009), Amourchik (04.05.2009), Vaho (04.05.2009), Հենո (04.05.2009), Սամվել (04.05.2009)

----------


## Vaho

> Արադե թարգեք էս չուզողությունը


Արա դե ասինք ետի չուզողություն չի ելի, կարծիքա :Xeloq:

----------


## Vaho

> Իսպանական AS թերթի համաձայն Ֆլորենտինո Պերեսը եկող շաբաթ պաշտոնապես կդնի թեկնածությունը ու կներկայացնի նախընտրական ծրագիրը: Թերթի հաղորդմամբ գլխավոր մարզչի դերում ամենայն հավանականությամբ Կառլո Անչելոտտինա լինելու, քանի որ Վենգերը մերժելա առաջարկը: Ինչ մնումա ձեռքբերումներին, 3-4 ձեռքբերումա լինելու հետևյալ ցուցակից` Կրիստիանո Ռոնալդո, Կակա, Ռիբերի, Ֆաբռեգաս, Խաբի Ալոնսո, Սիլվա, Վիլյա: Անչելոտտիի գալով բարձրանումա Կակայի գալու հավանականությունը ու փոքրանումա Ֆաբրեգասինը
> 
> Անչելոտտի


Ափսոս էդ ցուցակում չկա Ագուերոն

----------


## REAL_ist

սպասենք պաշտոնականին կարողա լինի էլ, կարողա Զլատանն էլ լինի

----------

Vaho (04.05.2009), Հենո (04.05.2009)

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Իսպանական AS թերթի համաձայն Ֆլորենտինո Պերեսը եկող շաբաթ պաշտոնապես կդնի թեկնածությունը ու կներկայացնի նախընտրական ծրագիրը: Թերթի հաղորդմամբ գլխավոր մարզչի դերում ամենայն հավանականությամբ Կառլո Անչելոտտինա լինելու, քանի որ Վենգերը մերժելա առաջարկը: Ինչ մնումա ձեռքբերումներին, 3-4 ձեռքբերումա լինելու հետևյալ ցուցակից` Կրիստիանո Ռոնալդո, Կակա, *Ռիբերի*, Ֆաբռեգաս, Խաբի Ալոնսո, Սիլվա, Վիլյա: Անչելոտտիի գալով բարձրանումա Կակայի գալու հավանականությունը ու փոքրանումա Ֆաբրեգասինը
> 
> Անչելոտտի


Ռիբերին գնում ա Բարս :Smile:

----------


## Սամվել

Անչելոտի  :LOL: 

Լավա Վարդան Մինասյանին չեն ասում  :LOL:

----------


## Amourchik

> Քեզ հարգում եմ որպես լավ երկրպագու, հալալա, եսել տենց Բարսայի հանդեպ եմ ես իրանցով շատ պահեր ապրել եմ ու ինձ օգնել են մոռանամ լիքը վատ բաներ ու լուրջ պրոբլեմներ, թե անձնական, թե նենց:
> Եթե դու մի օր ասես որ սկսել ես Բարսային երկրպագել կհիասթափվեմ քեզանից էտ հարցով
> 
> Մեկ ել մի բան ասեմ որ էն քո բերած հաշիվները ես հիմք չեմ ընդունում իրանց պատերազմյան ու հետ պատերազմյան ժամանակաշրջան ընկած լինելու պատճառով, եթե դու այդպիսի երկրպագու ես ուրեմն շատ լաո կիմանաս թե ինչու.... Եթե չգիտես պատմություն նայի, իմիջիայլոց ես այդ պատմությունը իմանալուց հետո այդքան ուժեղ սկսեցի Բարսա սիրել


Մերսի/կներեք որ հայերեն համարժեքը չասեցի/ :Blush: Ասեմ, որ առաջինը ես ինձանից կհիասթավեմ, որ մի օր ասեմ, որ Բարսելոնի երկրպագու եմ :Wink: 
երկրորդ՝ ես նորից եմ ասում ես պատմական թվերին չեմ նայում, թե ով երբ ում դարպասը քանի գոլ ա ավել խփել,չէ ինձ համար դա այնքան էլ էական չէ, ես նորից եմ կրկնում ինձ նույնսիկ Իսպանիայի պատմությունը չի հետաքրքրում , քանի որ ես իսպանուհի չեմ ու մանրամասների մեջ չեմ խորացել, բայց Ռեալի/ս/ պատմությունը լավ գիտեմ, բայց նորից եմ կրկնում ոչ մի ջախջախիչ պարտություն քանի գոլից ուզում ա բախկացած լինի, ես պատճառ չեմ համարում Ռեալից հրաժարվելու համար, այն ինձ համար մեեեեեեեծ կարևորություն ունի:

Հ.Գ. եկեք պարզապես ընդունենք, որ առանց Ռեալի Բարսան Բարսա չէր լինի և առանց Բարսա Ռեալը Ռեալ: Նկատի ունեմ այս երկու թիմերն են հաղթանակին այսքան քաղցրություն տալիս, իսկ պարտությանը այսքան դառնություն :Wink:

----------

Հենո (07.05.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> Հ.Գ. եկեք պարզապես ընդունենք, որ առանց Ռեալի Բարսան Բարսա չէր լինի և առանց Բարսա Ռեալը Ռեալ: Նկատի ունեմ այս երկու թիմերն են հաղթանակին այսքան քաղցրություն տալիս, իսկ պարտությանը այսքան դառնություն


Ես ընդունում եմ, Ամուրչիկ ջան :Wink:

----------

Amourchik (04.05.2009)

----------


## REAL_ist

> Ռիբերին գնում ա Բարս


հա Ռոնալդոն էլ երկու տարիա գալիսա Ռեալ :Smile:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> հա Ռոնալդոն էլ երկու տարիա գալիսա Ռեալ


Ու էս տարի կգա  :Smile:

----------


## REAL_ist

տենանք, համենայն դեպս Ռիբերիի գալը հլը փաստ չի, մանավանդ որ Ֆլորենտինոն ուզի Զիդանի միջոցով հաստատ կհամոզի Ռիբերիին Ռեալը ընտրել :Wink:

----------


## ministr

Չեմ հասկանում Ռեալի դպրոցը չորացել ա ? Ինչի են հույսները դրել սրա նրա վրա եթե կարողացել են Ռաուլի ու Գուտիի նման ֆուտբոլիստներ աճեցնել?

----------

Ambrosine (04.05.2009), Amourchik (04.05.2009), Հենո (07.05.2009), Սամվել (04.05.2009)

----------


## REAL_ist

դպրոցը իրա տեղը ունի, թիմ շատ հնարավորա վերադառնան Նեգրեդոն, Գռանեռոն, գումարած Պարեխոն, որին շատ բարձրա գնահատում Դի Ստեֆանոն, իսկ իրա գնահատականները փուչ տեղը չեն լինում, հույս կա որ Դե Լա Ռեդը կվերադառնա ֆուտբոլ
բայց մենակ դպրոցով հեռու չես կարա գնաս

----------


## Ուրվական

Հա, ի դեպ, Ռեալի հիմնը...
Ներկայացնում եմ օրիգինալ լեզվով՝ Իսպաներենով...

*Lyrics

De las glorias deportivas
que campean por España
va el Madrid con su bandera
limpia y blanca que no empaña


Club castizo y generoso,
todo nervio y corazón,
veteranos y noveles,
veteranos y noveles,
miran siempre tus laureles
con respeto y emoción


¡Hala Madrid!, ¡Hala Madrid!
Noble y bélico adalid,
caballero del honor.
¡Hala Madrid!, ¡Hala Madrid!
A triunfar en buena lid,
defendiendo tu color


¡Hala Madrid!, Hala Madrid!, Hala Madrid!
Enemigo en la contienda,
cuando pierde da la mano
sin envidias ni rencores,
como bueno y fiel hermano*

Համառոտ թարգմանեմ էնքան, ինչքան հնարավոր ա ու հասկացել եմ :Blush: ՝

Սպորտային փառքն իր հետ առաջ է գնում Մադրիդը իր դրոշակով...
Զտարյոն և մեծահոգի թիմ, բոլորը, թե՛ սկսնակները, թե՛ փորձառուները, 
քո նվաճումներին ու տիտղոսներին նայում են հարգանքով ու հուզմունքով...
Առաջ, Մադրիդ, առաջ Մադրիդ..., ազնիվ ասպետ, առաջ, որպեսզի հաղթես արժանի 
մրցամարտում և պաշտպանես քո գույները...

*Hala Madrid!, Hala Madrid!, Hala Madrid!* :Love:  :Love:  :Love:

----------

Ambrosine (04.05.2009), Amourchik (04.05.2009), Morpheus_NS (05.05.2009), REAL_ist (04.05.2009), Yellow Raven (04.05.2009), Սերխիո (08.08.2009)

----------


## Amourchik

> հույս կա որ Դե Լա Ռեդը կվերադառնա ֆուտբոլ


Ափսոսանքով պետք ա ասեմ, որ էլ չկա էտ հույսը:Երեկ Դե լա Ռեդը նորից հիվանդանոցում է եղել ու նորից սիտի անբավարար աշխատանքի պատճատով ու մեծ ցավով պետք  ասեմ, որ համարյա 99%-ով նա ավարտել է իր ֆուտբոլային կարիերան, ասվում է նաև, որ նա շուտով այդ մասին պաշտոնապես կհայտարարի:
Ամեն ինչ մի կողմ , բայց նման լուրերը ուղղակի ահավոր ծանր են երկրպագուների ու ընդհանրապես  նորմալ ու բարի մարդկանց համար, իրոք շաաատ եմ ափսոսում ես այս ֆուտբոլիստին ու մաղթում եմ նրա միմիայն առողջություն :Sad:

----------

Ambrosine (04.05.2009), Morpheus_NS (05.05.2009), REAL_ist (04.05.2009), Yellow Raven (04.05.2009), Հենո (07.05.2009), Սամվել (04.05.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

ափսոս :Sad: 
իրան առողջություն

----------

Amourchik (04.05.2009)

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Ափսոսանքով պետք ա ասեմ, որ էլ չկա էտ հույսը:Երեկ Դե լա Ռեդը նորից հիվանդանոցում է եղել ու նորից սիտի անբավարար աշխատանքի պատճատով ու մեծ ցավով պետք  ասեմ, որ համարյա 99%-ով նա ավարտել է իր ֆուտբոլային կարիերան, ասվում է նաև, որ նա շուտով այդ մասին պաշտոնապես կհայտարարի:
> Ամեն ինչ մի կողմ , բայց նման լուրերը ուղղակի ահավոր ծանր են երկրպագուների ու ընդհանրապես  նորմալ ու բարի մարդկանց համար, իրոք շաաատ եմ ափսոսում ես այս ֆուտբոլիստին ու մաղթում եմ նրա միմիայն առողջություն


Ափսոս,ամեն դեպքում առողջությունը ամեն տեսակ տիտղոսից կարևոր է :Wink:

----------

Amourchik (04.05.2009), REAL_ist (04.05.2009), Հենո (07.05.2009), Սամվել (04.05.2009)

----------


## Սամվել

> Չեմ հասկանում Ռեալի դպրոցը չորացել ա ? Ինչի են հույսները դրել սրա նրա վրա եթե կարողացել են Ռաուլի ու Գուտիի նման ֆուտբոլիստներ աճեցնել?


Ռաուլի, Կասի նման... Գուտիի չէ  :Xeloq:  :Bad:

----------


## ministr

Չէ ինչի.. ճիշտա էդ գյադուն չեմ սիրում, բայց դե անտաղանդ չի...

----------


## Սամվել

> Չէ ինչի.. ճիշտա էդ գյադուն չեմ սիրում, բայց դե անտաղանդ չի...


Տո բա ինչա է... եսիմքանի տարեկանում մի սեզոն լավ խաղաց դառավ տաղա՞նդ  :Blush:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Տո բա ինչա է... եսիմքանի տարեկանում մի սեզոն լավ խաղաց դառավ տաղա՞նդ


եսիմ քանի տարեկանում, նոր մեկնարկային կազմում դուրս էր գալիս :Wink:

----------


## Ambrosine

էս էլ մեր Գուտին՝

----------

Amourchik (06.05.2009)

----------


## Լեո

Քուրիկ :Smile:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Քուրիկ


գոլֆ խաղացողները քուրիկ են?

----------


## Լեո

Չէ, դու ուղղակի դրա տեսքին նայի :LOL:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Չէ, դու ուղղակի դրա տեսքին նայի


իրան սազում ա :LOL:  էլ մի

----------

Amourchik (06.05.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> իրան սազում ա էլ մի


Ասել եմ՝ չի՞ սազում: 
Լավ էլ սազում ա :LOL:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Տո բա ինչա է... եսիմքանի տարեկանում մի սեզոն լավ խաղաց դառավ տաղա՞նդ


Սամ ամոթ ա, սենց բաներ մի ասա: Գուտին բարձր կարգի ֆուտբոլիստ, ա ու իրան հանգիստ կարելի է համեմատել աշխարհի լավագայուն կիսապաշտպանների հետ:

----------

Amourchik (06.05.2009)

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Սամ ամոթ ա, սենց բաներ մի ասա: Գուտին բարձր կարգի ֆուտբոլիստ, ա ու իրան հանգիստ կարելի է համեմատել աշխարհի* լավագայուն* կիսապաշտպանների հետ:


Օրինակ՝ ու՞մ հետ. Զիդանի, Կակայի, Չավիի, Ֆաբրեգասի, Նեդվեդի, Ֆիգոյի, Վիերայի, Լեմպարդի, Ջերարդի հետ կարելի՞ է համեմատել: :Shok: 

Գուտին ընդամենը լավ կիսապաշտպան է: Եթե լավագույններից լիներ, գոնե կխաղար Իսպանիայի հավաքականի կազմում: :Smile:

----------

Լեո (06.05.2009), Սամվել (06.05.2009)

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Օրինակ՝ ու՞մ հետ. Զիդանի, Կակայի, Չավիի, Ֆաբրեգասի, Նեդվեդի, Ֆիգոյի, Վիերայի, Լեմպարդի, Ջերարդի հետ կարելի՞ է համեմատել:
> 
> Գուտին ընդամենը լավ կիսապաշտպան է: Եթե լավագույններից լիներ, գոնե կխաղար Իսպանիայի հավաքականի կազմում:


Միեւնույն ժամանակահատվածում, երբ  Չավին Բարսի հիմնական կազմում էր խաղում, իսկ Գուտին Ռեալի, Գուտին ավելի լավ տպավորություն էր թողնում:
Եթե հիմիկվա խաղով նայենք, ապա թվարկածներիցդ Ֆիգույի ու Նեդվեդի հետ կարելի է համեմատել, Վիերան ու Կական  լրիվ ուրիշ ոճի խաղացող են , Զիդանը վաղուց չի խաղում, Լեմպարդը, Ջերարդն ու Սեսկն հետ էլ ընդունում եմ, որ Գուտիից շատ ավելի լավ են խաղում: :Wink:

----------

Amourchik (06.05.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> Միեւնույն ժամանակահատվածում, երբ  Չավին Բարսի հիմնական կազմում էր խաղում, իսկ Գուտին Ռեալի, Գուտին ավելի լավ տպավորություն էր թողնում:


Էդ ո՞ր մրցաշրջանում :Think:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Էդ ո՞ր մրցաշրջանում


Բոլոր մրցաշրջաններում, երբ Գուտի խաղացել ա Ռեալի հիմնական կազմում:

----------

Amourchik (06.05.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> Բոլոր մրցաշրջաններում, երբ Գուտի խաղացել ա Ռեալի հիմնական կազմում:


Ու էդ բոլոր մրցաշրջաններում Գուտին Չավիից լա՞վ ա եղել: Վստա՞հ ես:

----------


## Սամվել

> Սամ ամոթ ա, սենց բաներ մի ասա: Գուտին բարձր կարգի ֆուտբոլիստ, ա ու իրան հանգիստ կարելի է համեմատել աշխարհի լավագայուն կիսապաշտպանների հետ:


Ապեր Բարձր կարգի ֆուտբոլիսը ու տաղանդը նույն բա՞նն են  :Xeloq:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Ապեր Բարձր կարգի ֆուտբոլիսը ու տաղանդը նույն բա՞նն են


Չէ, տաղանդավոր ֆուտբոլիստը կարա բարձրակարգ չդառնա, իսկ բարձրակարգ ֆուտբոլիստ անպայման տաղանդավոր ա :Tongue:  :Wink:

----------

Ambrosine (06.05.2009), Amourchik (06.05.2009)

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Ու էդ բոլոր մրցաշրջաններում Գուտին Չավիից լա՞վ ա եղել: Վստա՞հ ես:


Կարծում եմ :Smile:

----------

Amourchik (06.05.2009)

----------


## Սամվել

> Չէ, տաղանդավոր ֆուտբոլիստը կարա բարձրակարգ չդառնա, իսկ բարձրակարգ ֆուտբոլիստ անպայման տաղանդավոր ա


Չէ, Ուղակի ես էլ Զիդանի կողքը մի 5 տարի խաղայի.. մի քիչ կաճեի...  :Wink:  Համ էլ Էն տրաքած վախտով կարողա սաստավ էլ խաղայի Ռեալի  :LOL:  Բայց դե ես դրանից հետո ինձ տաղանդ չէի համարի...

Նույն ձև տաղանդ չեմ համարում Խավիին, Ինյեստային, Դրոգբային... բայց դե էդ չի նշանակում որ իրանք վատն են...  :Cool:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Նույն ձև տաղանդ չեմ համարում Խավիին, Ինյեստային, Դրոգբային... բայց դե էդ չի նշանակում որ իրանք վատն են...


Ես մտքից հետո ես էլ ավելացնելու բան չունեմ: 
Երեւի մենակ Պելեն ա տաղանդ :LOL:

----------

Amourchik (06.05.2009)

----------


## Սամվել

> Ես մտքից հետո ես էլ ավելացնելու բան չունեմ: 
> Երեւի մենակ Պելեն ա տաղանդ


Օրինակ Մեսսին...  :Wink:

----------


## REAL_ist

Գուտին հաստատ տաղանդա, ոչ թե զուտ բարձրակարգ խաղացող, իրա նման պաս ունեցող ֆուտբոլիստներ ներկայումս մատերի վրա կարելիա հաշվել
ուղղակի Գուտին ստաբիլ խաղ չի խաղում, բայց երբ իրա խաղը գնումա ինքը նույն Չավիի մակարդակի խաղա խաղում, ինչը անցած և նախանցած մրցաշրջաններում ցույց տվեց



> Նույն ձև տաղանդ չեմ համարում Խավիին, Ինյեստային, Դրոգբային... բայց դե էդ չի նշանակում որ իրանք վատն են...


Դրոգբային հլը կարելիա չհամարել, ուժային ոճի տապոռ խաղացողա, բայց Ինեստան ու Չավին հենց տաղանդի հաշվին են խաղում
ժամանակակից ֆուտբոլում լիքը խաղացողներ կան որ առանձնապես տաղանդ չունեն, աշխատասիրության ու ֆիզիկականի հաշվին են բարձրակարգ խաղացող դառնում, բայց դե տենց պասով խաղացողները ոնցոր Չավին ու Գուտին հաստատ դրանց թվից չեն

----------

Amourchik (06.05.2009)

----------


## Սամվել

> Դրոգբային հլը կարելիա չհամարել, ուժային ոճի տապոռ խաղացողա, բայց Ինեստան ու Չավին հենց տաղանդի հաշվին են խաղում
> ժամանակակից ֆուտբոլում լիքը խաղացողներ կան որ առանձնապես տաղանդ չունեն, աշխատասիրության ու ֆիզիկականի հաշվին են բարձրակարգ խաղացող դառնում, բայց դե տենց պասով խաղացողները ոնցոր Չավին ու Գուտին հաստատ դրանց թվից չեն


Հա լավ ընդունում եմ.. էդ տենց էի ասել որ Մորֆը ընդուներ... բայց դե չօգնեց  :LOL:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

3-0 Վալենսիա-Ռեալ վաղվա Բարսի հաղտ'անակի դեպքում չեմպիոն ենք դառնում  :Smile:

----------

Yellow Raven (10.05.2009), Ապե Ջան (10.05.2009), Լեո (10.05.2009), Սամվել (10.05.2009)

----------


## Լեո

Տղերքն արդեն լրիվ հանձնվել են:

----------


## Ուրվական

> Տղերքն արդեն լրիվ հանձնվել են:


Համաձայն եմ :Smile:

----------


## Ambrosine

*Ռաուլը հրաժարվել է խաղալ Մանչեսթր Սիթիում՝* ավելացնելով, որ ցանկանում է իր կարիերան ավարտել Մադրիդում
Ռաուլը նշել է, որ երբեք էլ լուրջ չի մտածել թիմը փոխելու հնարավորության մասին, որովհետև միայն խելագարը կհեռանա Մադրիդից

Ռեալի խորհրդանիշի համար պատրաստ էին վճարել 35 մլն ֆունտ: Հաշվի առնելով այն հանգամանքը, որ այս տարի Ռաուլը դառնում է 32 տարեկան, գումարը բավականին տպավորիչ է

ՌԱՈՒԼ

----------


## Լեո

Ռաուլը ռիսկի  է դիմում մնալ պահեստայինների նստարանին: Նա արդեն գնում է իր կարիերայի մայրամուտ: Նա առաջվա Ռաուլը չէ, և եթե Ռեալը այս ամառ գնի մեկ-երկու բարձրակարգ երիտասարդ հարձակվողներ, իմ կարծիքով մենք էլ Ռաուլին այսքան հաճախ չենք տեսնի խաղադաշտում:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ռաուլը ռիսկի  է դիմում մնալ պահեստայինների նստարանին: Նա արդեն գնում է իր կարիերայի մայրամուտ: Նա առաջվա Ռաուլը չէ, և եթե Ռեալը այս ամառ գնի մեկ-երկու բարձրակարգ երիտասարդ հարձակվողներ, իմ կարծիքով մենք էլ Ռաուլին այսքան հաճախ չենք տեսնի խաղադաշտում:


բայց էդ մայրամուտին մոտ շատ լավ ա խաղում. Ռաուլը չի նստի, չեմ կարծում

----------


## Vaho

Երեկ առմենիան ցույց տվելա՞ ֆուտբոլ

----------


## Ambrosine

> Երեկ առմենիան ցույց տվելա՞ ֆուտբոլ


ոչ :Sad:

----------


## Vaho

> ոչ


Փաստորեն էսօր Յուվենտուս Միլան խաղն էլ ցույց չի տա :Think: 
Մերսի Աստղ ջան

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Ռաուլը ռիսկի  է դիմում մնալ պահեստայինների նստարանին: Նա արդեն գնում է իր կարիերայի մայրամուտ: Նա առաջվա Ռաուլը չէ, և եթե Ռեալը այս ամառ գնի մեկ-երկու բարձրակարգ երիտասարդ հարձակվողներ, իմ կարծիքով մենք էլ Ռաուլին այսքան հաճախ չենք տեսնի խաղադաշտում:


Ռաուլի նման ֆուտբոլիստները չեն նստում պահեստայինների նստարանին... Հենց էդ պահը գա,ինքը ավելի շուտ կավարտի կարիերան,քան կմնա պահեստայինների նստարանին :Smile:  :Smile:

----------

Ambrosine (10.05.2009), Amourchik (19.05.2009), REAL_ist (11.05.2009), Vaho (11.05.2009), Ներսես_AM (10.05.2009)

----------


## Սամվել

> Ռաուլը ռիսկի  է դիմում մնալ պահեստայինների նստարանին: Նա արդեն գնում է իր կարիերայի մայրամուտ: Նա առաջվա Ռաուլը չէ, և եթե Ռեալը այս ամառ գնի մեկ-երկու բարձրակարգ երիտասարդ հարձակվողներ, իմ կարծիքով մենք էլ Ռաուլին այսքան հաճախ չենք տեսնի խաղադաշտում:


Ապեր ստեղ հաստատ Ռիսկի պահ չկա...

Վահիկը հաստատ ճիշտա ասում... Ռաուլը կավարտի Կարիերան երբ որ գա պահեստայինների նստարանին նստելու պահը... ու հաստատ Ռեալից չի գնա... 

Ու ինձ թվումա 1-2 տարի հետո ինքը որ արդեն զգաց որ թիմին ավելի շատ օգուտ կտա էն որ ինքը չխաղա կավարտի կարիերան որպես ֆուտբոլիստ...

Ոչ թե Սարգիս Հովսեփյանի նման  :LOL:  կամ էլ Մալդինիի  :Blush:  

Ամոթնելա լավ բան  :LOL:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ապեր ստեղ հաստատ Ռիսկի պահ չկա...
> 
> Վահիկը հաստատ ճիշտա ասում... Ռաուլը կավարտի Կարիերան երբ որ գա պահեստայինների նստարանին նստելու պահը... ու հաստատ Ռեալից չի գնա... 
> 
> Ու ինձ թվումա 1-2 տարի հետո ինքը որ արդեն զգաց որ թիմին ավելի շատ օգուտ կտա էն որ ինքը չխաղա կավարտի կարիերան որպես ֆուտբոլիստ...
> 
> Ոչ թե Սարգիս Հովսեփյանի նման  կամ էլ Մալդինիի  
> 
> Ամոթնելա լավ բան


ինքը վաղուց էր հայտարարել, որ 2010-11-ը իր համար վերջինն է լինելու :Sad: 
հուսով եմ կմտափոխվի

----------


## Ներսես_AM

3 ցանկություն.
-- Կարո՞ղ ես ստորագրել, Կրիշտիանոյին, Սեսկին, ու Կակային: 

 :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:

----------

Ambrosine (11.05.2009), Monk (11.05.2009), REAL_ist (11.05.2009), Yellow Raven (11.05.2009), Հենո (19.05.2009)

----------


## Vaho

Տենաս ումը կնտրի :Think:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Տենաս ումը կնտրի


Էդ ինքնա ջինին խնդրում,ոչ թե ջիննա առաջարկում ընտրել :Wink: 

Բայց լավնա :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Vaho

Միատ մուլտիկ կա էհ« ինչպես էին կոզակները ֆուտբոլ խաղում», էս ջինը ոնցոր էտ մուլտի մեջի են չաղը լինի :LOL:

----------

Morpheus_NS (12.05.2009)

----------


## Vaho

> Էդ ինքնա ջինին խնդրում,ոչ թե ջիննա առաջարկում ընտրել
> 
> Բայց լավնա


հա՞ :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:  ես ել հակառակն էի հասկցել :LOL:

----------


## REAL_ist

ես կասեի դաժե ջիննա խնդրում իրան :LOL:

----------


## Ambrosine

> ես կասեի դաժե ջիննա խնդրում իրան


հա բա, Ջինն ա խնդրանքով դիմում, իսկ խոսքերը ոնց-որ սկսվում են այսպես՝ Աստծու սիրուն....  :LOL:

----------


## Vaho

> 3 ցանկություն.
> -- Կարո՞ղ ես ստորագրել, Կրիշտիանոյին, Սեսկին, ու Կակային:


Հլը նայեք ջինի ներքևի ատամնաշարի են դուրս ցցված ատամին, ոնցոր քֆուռ տա միջնամատով :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> ես կասեի դաժե ջիննա խնդրում իրան


Բա լրիվ կայֆը դրա մեջա  :LOL:

----------

Yellow Raven (11.05.2009)

----------


## salatik

իսկ Ռիբերիի մասին լսել եք, որ գալիսա Ռեալ????

----------


## Լեո

> իսկ Ռիբերիի մասին լսել եք, որ գալիսա Ռեալ????


Ո՞վ ասեց գալիս ա Ռեալ :Think:  Բարսա չպիտի՞ տեղափոխվեր :Think:

----------


## salatik

մի քանի որ առաջ կարծեմ Եվրոնյուսով եմ լսել, չեմ հիշում :Think:

----------


## REAL_ist

իսպանական As ու Marca թերթերը գրում են որ Պերեսը համաձայնությանա եկել Բեռլուսկոնիի հետ ու Կական մոտակա 5 մրցաշրջանը կխաղա Ռեալում, հազվադեպա լինում որ էս երկու թերթերը նույն բաննեն գրում, նշանակումա իսկականից մի բան կա
ինչ մնումա Ռիբերիին համոզված եմ, եթե առաջարկ անի Պերեսը, Ռիբերին Ռեալնա ընտրելու Զիդանի շնորհիվ, Զիդաննել վերջերս հայտարարելա որ պետքա ամեն ինչ անել որ Ռիբերին գա Ռեալ
Կակա+Ռիբերի սպանիչ զույգա :Cool:

----------

Ambrosine (16.05.2009), Amourchik (19.05.2009), Vaho (16.05.2009), Հենո (19.05.2009), Ուրվական (16.05.2009)

----------


## Vaho

Լավ կլնի, մնումա հաստատ լինի

----------


## Amourchik

> Ո՞վ ասեց գալիս ա Ռեալ Բարսա չպիտի՞ տեղափոխվեր


Չէ, էս վերջերս հարցազրույց էր տվել ու ասել, որ անպայման Ռեալնն ա ընտրելու, երբ որ առաջարկ ստանա Ռեալից, իսկ Զիդանն էլ իր հերթին ասել ա, որ ինքն ամեն ինչ անելու ա, որ Ռիբերին Ռեալում լինի :Wink:

----------


## Սամվել

Տո լավ է.. էտի ֆուտբոլիստ չի... մի գրամ չէի ուրախացել որ գալու էր Բարս...

Թող գնա Ռեալ հերթական գծերից ընգած ֆուտբոլիստնա  :Smile: 

Պ.Ս» Տեսանք էլի Բարսայի դեմ իրան  :Smile:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Լավ է Սամ հո դու էլ չասիր: Կարգին տղա ֆուտբոլիստա: Քիսոն թող գնա ռեալ, Ռիբերին մեր մոտ պիտի խաղա:

----------


## REAL_ist

Ֆլորենտինո Պերեսը ընտրվեց/նշանակվեց Ռեալի նախագահ, քանի որ միակ թեկնածուն էր: 
Ըստ իսպանական թերթերի վաղը կներկայացվի Խորխե Վալդանոն` թմի նոր սպորտային տնօրենը: Մոտակա օրերս նաև հնարավորա ներկայացվի նոր մարզիչը` Մանուել Պելլեգրինին` Վիլյառեալի ներկայիս մարզիչը: Զինեդին Զիդանը կլինի Պերեսի խորհրդականը:

----------

Ambrosine (01.06.2009), Enigmatic (01.06.2009), Vaho (02.06.2009)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

ձերոնց մի հատ լավ թափ տալա պետք, լրիվ իրանց կորցրել են կլասիկոյից հետո, երեկ էլի կրվել են ու 2 հատ կարմիր են ստացել

----------


## Սամվել

Բալքիմ Պերեսը Պեպեին մի հատ Նամորդնիկ ու մի հատ էլ ուսմերիծելնի ռուբաշկա առնի  :Crazy:   :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Պելեգրինիին են փաստորեն ուզում բերեն... Իսկ ես կարծում էի,որ վսյո-տակի Զիդանը Բլանին կբերի :Smile:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ֆլորենտինո Պերեսը ընտրվեց/նշանակվեց Ռեալի նախագահ, քանի որ միակ թեկնածուն էր: 
> Ըստ իսպանական թերթերի վաղը կներկայացվի Խորխե Վալդանոն` թմի նոր սպորտային տնօրենը: Մոտակա օրերս նաև հնարավորա ներկայացվի նոր մարզիչը` Մանուել Պելլեգրինին` Վիլյառեալի ներկայիս մարզիչը: Զինեդին Զիդանը կլինի Պերեսի խորհրդականը:


մինչև 2005 թիվն էլ էր չէ ինքը սպորտային տնօրենը? :Think:

----------


## REAL_ist

մինչև Պերեսի վերջին տարին ու Արիգո Սակիի գալը, ինչքան հիշում եմ կամ նախավերջին տարին

----------


## Enigmatic

էդքան փող որ Կակյի համար ա տալիս, կարար 2 հատ լավ ֆուտբոլիստ առներ

----------


## Ambrosine

> մինչև Պերեսի վերջին տարին ու Արիգո Սակիի գալը, ինչքան հիշում եմ կամ նախավերջին տարին


լավ, պարզ է. Պերեսը իր <<վարչախումբը>> վերակառուցում է :Jpit:

----------


## REAL_ist

բացի դրանից ասում են մոտ 250 միլյոն փողա ծախսելու տռանսֆեռների վրա :Shok:

----------


## Ambrosine

> բացի դրանից ասում են մոտ 250 միլյոն փողա ծախսելու տռանսֆեռների վրա


էդ կարող ա պահեստային մի քանի թիմ ա առնում? :Blink:  ասենք՝ սիկունդայից

----------


## Ambrosine

> էդ կարող ա պահեստային մի քանի թիմ ա առնում? ասենք՝ սիկունդայից


կամ էլ թե չէ ոչ սիկունդայից, լավ էլ թիմեր կարող է գնել :Jpit: 
Պերեսը իր նախկին քաղաքականությունն է վարելու? էլի գալակտիկոս? էդքան էլ լավ միտք չի :Think: 

մնում ա Դել Բոսկեին հետ բերի :Clapping:

----------


## REAL_ist

չեմ զարմանա որ Կակա Ռոնալդու Ռիբերի Իբռահիմովիչ ու Վիլյա մի երկու տարում հավաքի Ռեալում :LOL:

----------


## Ambrosine

> չեմ զարմանա որ Կակա Ռոնալդու Ռիբերի Իբռահիմովիչ ու Վիլյա մի երկու տարում հավաքի Ռեալում


թիմի մարզիչն էլ Զիդանը չէ? :LOL: 
լավ ա՝ Իսպանիայի թագավորին չի առնում՝ որպես դարպասապահ... ասենք ֆուտբոլիստը վազելով կգա, որ գոլ խփի, կտեսնի արքային ու... գլուխ խոնարհել բան :LOL:

----------


## REAL_ist

Մանուել Պելլեգրինին պաշտոնապես նշանակվեց Ռեալի գլխավոր մարզիչ

----------

Ambrosine (02.06.2009), Yellow Raven (02.06.2009)

----------


## Vaho

> Մանուել Պելլեգրինին պաշտոնապես նշանակվեց Ռեալի գլխավոր մարզիչ


Իսկ էտ լավա՞,

----------


## Ambrosine

> Իսկ էտ լավա՞,


Ռամոսից որ լավն ա

----------


## Yellow Raven

Ըստ AS-ի Կական մոտակա շաբաթվա ընթացքում կներկայացվի որպես Ռեալի առաջին ձեռքբերում :Smile:

----------

Ambrosine (02.06.2009)

----------


## Սերխիո

բայց մի ժամ առաջ գրած էր ,որ չի գալու...

----------


## Yellow Raven

> բայց մի ժամ առաջ գրած էր ,որ չի գալու...





> AS: "Кака сыграл последний матч за "Милан" 
> Домашний стадион "Фиорентино" "Артемио Франки" стал последней ареной, на которой Кака появился в футболке "Милана". Воскресный матч во Флоренции стал для бразильской звезды прощальным. "Милан" одержал победы со счeтом 2:0, а сам Кака отметился голом и голевой передачей на Пато. Эта победа позволила команде Сильвио Берлускони завершить сезон на третьей строчке в турнирной таблице, дающей прямую путевку в розыгрыш Лиги Чемпионов в следующем сезоне. Именно на этой мажорной ноте бразилец мечтал закончить выступления за свой любимый "Милан". За неделю до официального представления в качестве футболиста Королевского клуба Кака исполнил-таки своe заветное желание. Бразильский полузащитник забил первый гол матча на 55-й минуте после передачи Дзамбротты. Успех Кака отмечал в традиционной для себя манере - вскинув руки вверх и устремив взгляд в небо, словно в знак благодарности небесам за великолепный этап, прошедший в "Милане". Одного гола бразильцу было мало, поэтому не прошло и 22 минут, как Кака блестящим пасом нашeл Пато, который поставил окончательную точку в победной для подопечных Анчелотти встрече. По информации, полученной журналистами издания AS, на обратном пути в Милан многие футболисты прощались с Кака, который покинет клуб в самое ближайшее время. Сразу же по окончании встречи с "Фиорентиной" Кака вернулся в Милан, откуда сразу же полетел в Бразилию в распоряжение национальной сборной, главным тренером которой является Дунга. На тренировочной базе пятикратных чемпионов мира Кака пробудет до четверга, после чего в составе команды полетит в Монтевидео для участия в субботнем матче против сборной Уругвая. Как предполагается, именно там совершенная уже сделка с мадридским "Реалом" получит официальное подтверждение. Флорентино Перес намерен завершить оформление соглашения с руководством "Милана" и с отцом Кака, представляющим его интересы, до среды. Ожидается, что в четверг в стане Королевского клуба объявят о совершенном трансфере.
> 
> wapos.ru


 :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Սերխիո

> 


էս էլ էսօրվա 12 անց 20-ի  նորությունը :Smile: 
Италия
Кака: не хочу уходить из "Милана"

Полузащитник Кака прокомментировал появившиеся в очередной раз в прессе спекуляции о его возможном уходе из "Милана". 

"Я заявляю это в последний раз: я не хочу уходить из "Милана". Я стараюсь сохранять спокойствие, так как не хочу, чтобы мои слова были неверно интерпретированы или стали бы орудием для манипуляций. Хочу лишь обратиться к миллионам болельщиков "Милана" и сообщить, что я сделал свой выбор. Я хочу остаться. А теперь оставьте меня в покое, пожалуйста", — заявил бразилец в интервью Gazzetta dello Sport.

2 июня 2009 года, вторник. 12:21
Источник: "Чемпионат.ру" 
 :Think:

----------

Ambrosine (02.06.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

արդեն զզվեցրին.. էս ինչ նոր ձևեր ա... :Angry2: 
կամ այո, կամ ոչ.. դժվար ա?

երբ են պաշտոնապես մի բան հայտարարելու? :Think:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> արդեն զզվեցրին.. էս ինչ նոր ձևեր ա...
> կամ այո, կամ ոչ.. դժվար ա?
> 
> երբ են պաշտոնապես մի բան հայտարարելու?


նոր ձև չի Ֆլորենտինոյի հին ձևերնա, փողա տալիս մի երկու թերթ գրում են շուխուրեն գցում, ու էտ ֆուտբոլիստին էլ հա կաթցնում են:

----------


## Լեո

Եթե Կական տեղափոխվի Ռեալ, խայտառակ եմ լինլու, ակամայից սկսելու եմ մի քիչ էլ Ռեալին սիրել  :Jpit:  Ֆու  :Bad:

----------


## REAL_ist

չգիտեմ կոնկրետ ովա գալու, բայց որ Կակա-Ռիբերի-Ռոնալդու եռյակից մինիմում մեկը գալուա ետ իմ համար հաստատա
Պելեգրինին էլ կարողանումա լավ թիմ սարքել, հարձակվողական ոճով խաղ դնել

----------


## Davo'o

> չգիտեմ կոնկրետ ովա գալու, բայց որ Կակա-Ռիբերի-Ռոնալդու եռյակից մինիմում մեկը գալուա ետ իմ համար հաստատա
> Պելեգրինին էլ կարողանումա լավ թիմ սարքել, հարձակվողական ոճով խաղ դնել


Մենակ թե, մենակ մեջտեղինը չգա...  :Angry2:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Նայեք Վիվառոն ինչ հետաքրքիր խաղադրույքներա վերցնում :LOL: 




> *Франк Рибери* 
> *Клуб игрока на 08.09.2010* 
>  Челси 3.00 
>  Бавария 3.20 
>  Манчестер Юнайтед 4.50 
>  Реал Мадрид 6.50 
>  Барселона 7.00 
>  Интер 10.00 
>  Манчестер Сити 10.00 
> ...

----------


## Սերխիո

> Մենակ թե, մենակ մեջտեղինը չգա...


Ճիշտ ա, տեղը Տոտիին բերենք  խաղարկող ,կամ դե Ռոսսիին :Angry2:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Златан Ибрагимович
> Клуб игрока на 08.09.2010
> Интер 1.50
> Реал Мадрид 2.30


Զլատանին ինչ ենք անում?  :Shok:

----------

Monk (03.06.2009), Ուրվական (02.06.2009)

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Զլատանին ինչ ենք անում?


Ինչի՞  :Think: 
Կասիլյասի ջանը սաղ,դարպասը 3 հատ դարպասաձող կունենա :LOL:

----------

Ambrosine (02.06.2009), Monk (03.06.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ինչի՞ 
> Կասիլյասի ջանը սաղ,դարպասը 3 հատ դարպասաձող կունենա


իրեն գնելու իմաստը չեմ հասկանում... լավ ա Մալդինիին չի ուզում գնի

----------


## Yellow Raven

> իրեն գնելու իմաստը չեմ հասկանում... լավ ա Մալդինիին չի ուզում գնի


Հա բայց խի՞ ես Զլատանին Մալդինիի հետ համեմատում :Think:  Էնի արդեն կարիերան ավարտելա, իսկ Զլատանի մոտ հիմա ծաղկման շրջանա :Smile:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Հա բայց խի՞ ես Զլատանին Մալդինիի հետ համեմատում Էնի արդեն կարիերան ավարտելա, իսկ Զլատանի մոտ հիմա ծաղկման շրջանա


Չուզում եմ Զլատանը գա Ռեալ, էլ ուրիշը չկա?

----------


## REAL_ist

Իսպանական ու իտալական թերթերը ձեռ ձեռի տված գրում են, որ Գալիանին Մադրիդումա եղել էսօր ու համաձայնության են եկել գնի շուրջ մոտ 64 միլյոն :Think: 
փաստորեն Կալդերոնի երազանքը իրականանումա մանրից :LOL:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Չուզում եմ Զլատանը գա Ռեալ, էլ ուրիշը չկա?


Հա դե դու չուզի,մենք էլ հո ուզում ենք :Tongue: 
Առեք էլի վայ :LOL:

----------


## Ambrosine

վայ էդ թերթերը... :Sad: 
կյանքներս կուտեն մինչև իմանանք.. երևի ձգում են, որ ուշադրությունը ամբողջովին լինի էս հարցի շուրջ՝ թեկուզ Վահիկի դրած խաղադրույքները բարձրացնելու համար :LOL: 

Վահիկ :Angry2:

----------


## REAL_ist

հլը ստեղ նայեք Current club-ը  :LOL: 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kakà

----------


## Ambrosine

> հլը ստեղ նայեք Current club-ը 
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kakà


ճիշտ չի գրած? Միլան :Xeloq: 

մնում էր Պերեսը Վիքիպեդիայում էլ փոփոխություն անել տար :LOL:

----------


## REAL_ist

հիմա էլ Չելսի սարքին :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Ambrosine

> հիմա էլ Չելսի սարքին


 :Shok: 
հաջորդը ցուցակում Ռեալն ա հուսով եմ... իսկ Ռեալից հետո թիմ չկա :LOL:

----------


## Vaho

Ժող. ջան, իսկ Ագուերո-ի մասին խոսք չկա՞, որ կբերեն Ռեալ :Sad:

----------


## Davo'o

Կանխատեսում.
Դե ինչ, մենք երջանիկ էինք, երբ նա հեռանում էր, բայց այժմ ուրախանում ենք նրա վերադարձի կապակցությամբ: Ֆլորենտինո Պերեսը վերադառնում է...Ֆլորենտինոն՝ հանրահայտ Զիդանների ու Պավոնների քաղաքականության հիմնադիրը: Մենք արդեն ունենք նոր մարզիչ ի դեմս Պելլեգրինիի, շուտով կլինեն նաև առաջին Զիդանները: Եկեք պատկերացնենք մեր թիմի մեկնարկային կազմը հաջորդ մրցաշրջանի մեկնարկից առաջ: Պելլեգրինին, որն իր ողջ կյանքում 4-4-2 է խաղացել, այսպիսի օպտիմալ կազմ կունենա: -

------Դավիդ Վիլյա-------------Իգուային------

-------------------------Կակա-----------------------------

---Ռիբերի----------------------------Ռոնալդու------------

------------Չավի Ալոնսո--Լասսանա Դիարա-----------

Կլիշի----------- -Գարայ-----Պեպե------Ռամոս

----------------Իկեր Կասիլյաս (ա)--------------------

Այստեղ ինձ դուր չի գալիս Ռոբբենի ու Ռաուլի փոխարինումը Ռիբերիով ու Վիլյայով:
Ի՞նչ կարծիք ունեք այս թիմի մասին և ինչի՞ կարող է հայտնել այս կազմը, ըստ Ձեզ:

Ֆլորենտինոն, անկասկած, չի մոռանա նաև Պավոնների մասին: Սակայն այն տարբերությամբ, որ նա պատրաստվում է ... գնել Պավոններ: Խոսքը «Խետաֆեի» ֆուտբոլիստ Գրաներոյի, «Ալմերիայում» հանդես եկող Նեգրեդոյի և «Վալենսիայում» խաղացող 21-ամյա Մատայի մասին է:

----------


## REAL_ist

ափսոս 4-4-2 չի 4-5-2-սա, Դավ ջան էս ինչ ես ծխել? :LOL: 
սենցա լինելու կազմը իմ կարծիքով`
-----------Casillas
Ramos-Pepe-Garay-Clichy/Capdevilla
------Lass----Xabi Alonso
Ribery/Ronaldo-------Kaka
----Raul/Higuain----Villa

Ռոբբենին էլ ամենայն հավանականությամբ կծախի Պերեսը, եթե Ռոնալդու կամ Ռիբերի առնի, մնացած հոլանդացիք էլ առանձնապես ապագա չունեն, չնայած Սնեյդերին հուսով եմ չեն ծախի, հոյակապ 12-րդ խաղացող կլինի

----------


## Davo'o

Մի հոգի ավելանում է փաստորեն:  :Tongue:  Վիլյայի տեղը հնարավոր ա Ֆոռլան լինի:

----------


## Սերխիո

Ռամոս--Պեպե--Կառվալյո--Տայվո

---Լաս--Դիարա
--------Կակա
Ռոբեն-----------Ռոնալդու
---------Իգուայն

----------


## Ambrosine

իսկ Ռաուլին ձեր կազմերից դուրս թողելը ինչով է բացատրվում? :Shok:

----------


## Սամվել

> իսկ Ռաուլին ձեր կազմերից դուրս թողելը ինչով է բացատրվում?


Տարիքով

----------


## Ambrosine

> Տարիքով


Դել Պյերոն էլ է տարիքով, բայց չեմ կարծում, որ Յուվենթուսի երկրպագուների մտքով կանցնի դուրս թողել նրան անգամ ամենաանհավանական կազմից

----------

Amourchik (07.06.2009)

----------


## Amourchik

Ես այսօր կարդացի, որ կական արդեն Ռեալի խաղացողն ա ու նույնիսկ  Ռեալի շապիկի վրա ստրոագրել ա, որի վրա իր անունն ա գրած եղել :Think: բոլոր լրատվամիջոցները միաբերան ասում, թե իբր կական արդեն երկուշաբթի Ռեալի պաշտոնական ձեռքբերումը կլինի, բայց ես չեմ հավատում, մինչև Ֆլոն հաստատ չհայտարարի, որ Կական Ռեալ ա եկել չեմ հավատա :Think:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ես այսօր կարդացի, որ կական արդեն Ռեալի խաղացողն ա ու նույնիսկ  Ռեալի շապիկի վրա ստրոագրել ա, որի վրա իր անունն ա գրած եղելբոլոր լրատվամիջոցները միաբերան ասում, թե իբր կական արդեն երկուշաբթի Ռեալի պաշտոնական ձեռքբերումը կլինի, բայց ես չեմ հավատում, մինչև Ֆլոն հաստատ չհայտարարի, որ Կական Ռեալ ա եկել չեմ հավատա


Ֆլոն :LOL: 

արդեն ոչինչ չեմ հասկանում էս իրարանցումից
իսկ նշվում է՝ ինչքան են վճարել Կակայի համար?

----------


## Amourchik

> *Ֆլոն*
> 
> արդեն ոչինչ չեմ հասկանում էս իրարանցումից
> իսկ նշվում է՝ ինչքան են վճարել Կակայի համար?


*Ֆլոն* :LOL: 
Դե իբրև 64մլն :Shok: բայց դե Ֆլոն հաստատ կտա այդքան, ասա այդքանից հետո գոնե Կական գա :LOL:

----------


## Ambrosine

> *Ֆլոն*
> Դե իբրև 64մլնբայց դե Ֆլոն հաստատ կտա այդքան, ասա այդքանից հետո գոնե Կական գա


էս ինչ թանկ կոնֆետ ստացվեց :Think: 

Ֆլորենտինոն 200 էլ կտա :Jpit:

----------


## Amourchik

> էս ինչ թանկ կոնֆետ ստացվեց
> 
> Ֆլորենտինոն 200 էլ կտա


*Ֆլորենտինոն* Աստղ ջան, իրեն նաև Ֆլո են ասում, դրա համար էլ Ֆլո եմ գրում :Wink: 
Հա ինչպես ես եմ հասկացել, Ֆլոի համար գումարը խնդիր չի :Cool:

----------


## Լեո

> գումարը խնդիր չի


Ռեալը միշտ էլ փողի միջոցով ա փորձում ինչ-որ բան անել: Աստղեր ա գնում, տո եսիմ ինչ միլիոններ ա ծախսում, բայց դե փորձը ցույց ա տվել, որ դրանք էնքան էլ արդյունավետ միջոցներ չեն:

----------


## Amourchik

> Ռեալը միշտ էլ փողի միջոցով ա փորձում ինչ-որ բան անել: Աստղեր ա գնում, տո եսիմ ինչ միլիոններ ա ծախսում, բայց դե փորձը ցույց ա տվել, որ դրանք էնքան էլ արդյունավետ միջոցներ չեն:


համաձայն եմ որ ամեն ինչ չի, որ փողով ա լուծվում, բայց ես դրա մասին չէի ասում :Ok: ուղղակի ասում էի, որ Ֆլորենտինոի համար գումարը երբևէ խնդիր չի եղել :Wink:  ի տարբերություն խեղկատակ Կալդերոնի, որը ո՛չ գումարային հարցերն էր կարողանում լուծել, ո՛չ այլ տեսակի

----------


## Ambrosine

> *Ֆլորենտինոն* Աստղ ջան, իրեն նաև Ֆլո են ասում, դրա համար էլ Ֆլո եմ գրում
> Հա ինչպես ես եմ հասկացել, Ֆլոի համար գումարը խնդիր չի


բան չեմ ասում, ուղղակի չէի լսել  :LOL: 
գումարի հետ խնդիր չունի, բայց դե ճիշտ ձեռքբերումներ կատարի... Զլատանին որ բերի, սխալ կլինի
ինքը Ռեալի սաներին ուշադրություն չէր դարձնում, բայց այդ սաները այլ թեմերում եղանակ ստեղծողներն են

----------


## Amourchik

> բան չեմ ասում, ուղղակի չէի լսել 
> գումարի հետ խնդիր չունի, բայց դե ճիշտ ձեռքբերումներ կատարի... Զլատանին որ բերի, սխալ կլինի
> ինքը Ռեալի սաներին ուշադրություն չէր դարձնում, բայց այդ սաները այլ թեմերում եղանակ ստեղծողներն են


դե երևի իր սխալներից դասեր քաղած կլինի, ամեն դեպքում ինքը շատ լավ բանակցող ա, լավ է հասկանում իր գործից, իսկ դե ԶԻդանի մասին խոսք չունեմ, ավելի շատ ուրախացել եմ, որ Զիդանին նորից եմ տեսնելու, նույնիսկ կապ չունի, թե ինչ կերպարանքով :Love:

----------


## Ambrosine

> դե երևի իր սխալներից դասեր քաղած կլինի, ամեն դեպքում ինքը շատ լավ բանակցող ա, լավ է հասկանում իր գործից, իսկ դե ԶԻդանի մասին խոսք չունեմ, ավելի շատ ուրախացել եմ, որ Զիդանին նորից եմ տեսնելու, նույնիսկ կապ չունի, թե ինչ կերպարանքով


դե Զիդանը մերոնցից ա :Smile: 
մի տարի ուշ ավարտեր էլի կարյերան

Ֆլորենտինոն ոնց տեսնում եմ էդքան էլ դասեր չի քաղել :Jpit:

----------


## Amourchik

> դե Զիդանը մերոնցից ա
> մի տարի ուշ ավարտեր էլի կարյերան
> 
> Ֆլորենտինոն ոնց տեսնում եմ էդքան էլ դասեր չի քաղել


Զիդանը անձամբ ինձ համար այն ֆուտբոլիստն ա եղել, ումով սկսել եմ Ռեալ սիրել իհարկե Ռաուլի հետ միասին ու իրանցից դրա համար անչափ շնորհակալ եմ, որ ճիշտ ուղու վրա են կանգնեցրել ինձ :Love: 
Իսկ Ֆլորենտինոի այժմյան քաղաքականությունից ես գոհ եմ, նա անում ա համարյա այն, ինչին արդեն մի քանի տարի է սպասում էի

----------

Ambrosine (07.06.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> որ ճիշտ ուղու վրա են կանգնեցրել ինձ


Վայ Ամուրչիկ Ամուրչիկ  :Lol2:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Զիդանը անձամբ ինձ համար այն ֆուտբոլիստն ա եղել, ումով սկսել եմ Ռեալ սիրել իհարկե Ռաուլի հետ միասին ու իրանցից դրա համար անչափ շնորհակալ եմ, որ ճիշտ ուղու վրա են կանգնեցրել ինձ
> Իսկ Ֆլորենտինոի այժմյան քաղաքականությունից ես գոհ եմ, նա անում ա համարյա այն, ինչին արդեն մի քանի տարի է սպասում էի


Հաս, վերջն ես :Jpit:  էն աղանդավորների պես՝ դարձի են բերել? :Jpit: 
ես 97-98-ից եմ ուրեմն դարձի եկած :Blush:

----------


## Լեո

> ես *97-98-ից* եմ ուրեմն դարձի եկած


Հենց էդ ա էլի, երեխա ես եղել, շատ բան չես հասկացել: Ասում են երեխան սպիտակ թղթի պես ա, ինչ գրես վրան, այլ էլ կմնա: Ափոսո որ քո պարագայում սխալմամբ Ռեալ են գրել  :Sad:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Հենց էդ ա էլի, երեխա ես եղել, շատ բան չես հասկացել: Ասում են երեխան սպիտակ թղթի պես ա, ինչ գրես վրան, այլ էլ կմնա: Ափոսո որ քո պարագայում սխալմամբ Ռեալ են գրել


ես եմ գրել, ոչ ոք մոտ հարազատներից Ռեալի երկրպագու չէ
կարևորը հավատարիմ եմ մնացել իմ սկզբունքներին  :Tongue: 

Ռեալ :Clapping:

----------

Amourchik (07.06.2009), Morpheus_NS (09.06.2009)

----------


## Amourchik

> Հաս, վերջն ես էն աղանդավորների պես՝ դարձի են բերել?
> ես 97-98-ից եմ ուրեմն դարձի եկած


եթե սխալ ուղով գնայի միգուցե ընդունեի, որ դարձի են բերել , բայց ախր ես հենց սկզբից Ռեալ եմ սիրել ու դա նշանակում ա, որ ճիշտ ուղու վրա եմ եղել հենց սկզբից :Tongue:

----------

Morpheus_NS (09.06.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> եթե սխալ ուղով գնայի միգուցե ընդունեի, որ դարձի են բերել , բայց ախր ես հենց սկզբից Ռեալ եմ սիրել ու դա նշանակում ա, որ ճիշտ ուղու վրա եմ եղել հենց սկզբից


իսկ ես մինչև 97-ը Ռուսաստանի առաջնություն էի նայում... ուրիշ առաջնություն ցույց չէին տալիս :Jpit:  որ ասեմ՝ սիրում էի, սուտ կլինի, բայց դիտում էի  :Pardon: 
հենց աշխարհի առաջնության աղմուկը բարձրացավ.... արդեն գիտեք՝ ինչ եղավ :LOL:

----------


## Լեո

> կարևորը հավատարիմ եմ մնացել իմ սկզբունքներին


Երբեք ուշ չէ սխալ ճանապարհից հետ կանգնելու համար  :Wink:

----------


## Լեո

> եթե սխալ ուղով գնայի միգուցե ընդունեի, որ դարձի են բերել , բայց ախր ես հենց սկզբից Ռեալ եմ սիրել ու դա նշանակում ա, որ ճիշտ ուղու վրա եմ եղել հենց սկզբից


Հզոր ա  :Hands Up:   :Lol2:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Երբեք ուշ չէ սխալ ճանապարհից հետ կանգնելու համար


Ճիշտ ես ասում, սկսիր լուրջ մտածելը :Smile:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Զիդանը անձամբ ինձ համար այն ֆուտբոլիստն ա եղել, ումով սկսել եմ Ռեալ սիրել


իսկ ես  2 օր առաջ Զիդանի խաղն էի նայում  ուղիղ եթերով ... Կանդելայի հրաժեշտի խաղն էր , Զիդանը 88 րոպե  պախատ էր անում , հեչ չէիր ասի, որ 3 տարի ա ,թարգել ա , մի հատ էլ գոլային փոխանցում արեց Ջորկաեֆին :Cool:

----------


## Սամվել

> ինքը Ռեալի սաներին ուշադրություն չէր դարձնում, բայց այդ սաները այլ թեմերում եղանակ ստեղծողներն են


Տո լավ հա էտ ո՞ր մեկնա եղանակ ստեղծել չենք իմացել...  :Wink:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Տո լավ հա էտ ո՞ր մեկնա եղանակ ստեղծել չենք իմացել...


դե որ իմանայիք  :Wink:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Տո լավ հա էտ ո՞ր մեկնա եղանակ ստեղծել չենք իմացել...


Օսասունայի ու Մալյորկայի կարգի թիմերում ստեղծում էին

----------


## Սամվել

> դե որ իմանայիք


Տվեք Մեկի անունը  :LOL:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Տվեք Մեկի անունը


չէ  :LOL:  դրա անունը չեմ տա  :Jpit: 

Դե Լա Ռեդ, օրինակ

----------


## REAL_ist

Դե Լա Ռեդին էլ թարսի պես ուշադրություն դարձրին բայց :LOL: 
հիմիկվա սաներից միակ խաղացողը ով կարա մեծ ապագա ունենա Մատանա

----------


## Սամվել

> չէ  դրա անունը չեմ տա 
> 
> Դե Լա Ռեդ, օրինակ


Չէ, ասում եմ մեկի անունը տվեք ով ուրիշ թիմումա Եղանակ ստեղծում...

Ցուցակ պետք չի.. տվեք մեկի անունը  :LOL:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Չէ, ասում եմ մեկի անունը տվեք ով ուրիշ թիմումա Եղանակ ստեղծում...
> 
> Ցուցակ պետք չի.. տվեք մեկի անունը


էն ժամանակ Դե լա Ռեդն էր.. բերին Ռեալ, չխաղացրին... էլ ինչ ցուցակ ես ուզում? մեկա դրա անունը չեմ տա :LOL:

----------


## REAL_ist

ոչ թե չխաղացրին, այլ խեղճ տղեն սրտի հետ պռոբլեմներ ունի, թե չե լավ էլ խաղումեր անսավնոյ սաստավում

----------


## Ambrosine

> ոչ թե չխաղացրին, այլ խեղճ տղեն սրտի հետ պռոբլեմներ ունի, թե չե լավ էլ խաղումեր անսավնոյ սաստավում


մոռացել էի արդեն սրտի պրոբլեմը.. :Sad:

----------


## Amourchik

> Չէ, ասում եմ մեկի անունը տվեք ով ուրիշ թիմումա Եղանակ ստեղծում...
> 
> Ցուցակ պետք չի.. տվեք մեկի անունը


Ալվարո Նեգրեդո :Think: ես այդպես եմ կարծում, ուրիշ բան եթե դու չհամաձայնվես, բայց դե միայն այն, որ Բենիտեսի պես մարզիչն ուզում ա անպայման ձեռքբերել Նեգրեդոին, սա մի բանի մասին ասում ա էլի :Wink:

----------

Ambrosine (08.06.2009)

----------


## Սամվել

> Ալվարո Նեգրեդոես այդպես եմ կարծում, ուրիշ բան եթե դու չհամաձայնվես, բայց դե միայն այն, որ Բենիտեսի պես մարզիչն ուզում ա անպայման ձեռքբերել Նեգրեդոին, սա մի բանի մասին ասում ա էլի


ՀԱ դե Բետիսը բարձրակարգ թիմա...  :Wink: 

Չէ ուղակի գրել էիք որ Ռեալի սաները շատ թիմերում եղանակ են ստեղծում, բայց Ռեալում իրանց վրա ուշադրություն չեն դարձնում, ես էլ ասեցի կարողա ես չգիտեմ հարցրեցի ո՞վա տենց Ռեալի սաներից եղանակ ստեղծել ինչոր նորմալ թիմում... պարզվեց ես ճիշտ էր՝ չկա  :Smile:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> ՀԱ դե Բետիսը բարձրակարգ թիմա... 
> 
> Չէ ուղակի գրել էիք որ Ռեալի սաները շատ թիմերում եղանակ են ստեղծում, բայց Ռեալում իրանց վրա ուշադրություն չեն դարձնում, ես էլ ասեցի կարողա ես չգիտեմ հարցրեցի ո՞վա տենց Ռեալի սաներից եղանակ ստեղծել ինչոր նորմալ թիմում... պարզվեց ես ճիշտ էր՝ չկա


Նեգրեդոն Ալմերիայումա խաղում...
Չնայած էդքան էլ մեծ չի տարբերությունը...

----------


## Ambrosine

> ՀԱ դե Բետիսը բարձրակարգ թիմա... 
> 
> Չէ ուղակի գրել էիք որ Ռեալի սաները շատ թիմերում եղանակ են ստեղծում, բայց Ռեալում իրանց վրա ուշադրություն չեն դարձնում, ես էլ ասեցի կարողա ես չգիտեմ հարցրեցի ո՞վա տենց Ռեալի սաներից եղանակ ստեղծել ինչոր նորմալ թիմում... պարզվեց ես ճիշտ էր՝ չկա


նորմալ թիմը որն ա? փաստը էն ա, որ չեն գնահատում իրենց սաներին

----------


## REAL_ist

> Չէ ուղակի գրել էիք որ Ռեալի սաները շատ թիմերում եղանակ են ստեղծում, բայց Ռեալում իրանց վրա ուշադրություն չեն դարձնում, ես էլ ասեցի կարողա ես չգիտեմ հարցրեցի ո՞վա տենց Ռեալի սաներից եղանակ ստեղծել ինչոր նորմալ թիմում... պարզվեց ես ճիշտ էր՝ չկա


Ռեալի սան Լա Լիգայի թմերում մի քանի անգամ շատ կա, քան Բարսայի սան ու պրիտոմ շատերնել իրանց թմերի մաշտաբներով եղանակ ստեղծող

----------


## PygmaliOn

Կական արդեն մեր խաղացողն է :Wink:

----------

Ambrosine (09.06.2009), Morpheus_NS (09.06.2009)

----------


## Սամվել

92 Միլլիոն $ .. Սրանք ՎաԴ են..

Կական էլ աչքիցս ընգավ  :Blush:

----------


## REAL_ist

դե նայեք հիմա ինչ խաղա խաղալու էս մեծատառով տղեն Ռեալում :Cool:  :Yahoo:

----------

Ambrosine (09.06.2009), Amourchik (14.06.2009), Morpheus_NS (09.06.2009)

----------


## Սամվել

> դե նայեք հիմա ինչ խաղա խաղալու էս մեծատառով տղեն Ռեալում


Օֆֆ.. Գոնե Քիսոյին բերեին.. մի հատ Կակա էի սիրում բռնին բերին Ռեալ  :Sad:

----------

Լեո (09.06.2009)

----------


## Ուրվական

Վերջապես...

*Կական վեց տարվա պայմանագիր է կնքել Ռեալի հետ: Շնորհավորում եմ հրաշալի ձեռքբերման համար:*

----------

Ambrosine (09.06.2009), REAL_ist (09.06.2009)

----------


## REAL_ist

Ռոնալդուինելա ոզում բերի Պերեսը, իսկ որ ուզումա ուրեմն կարա բերի :LOL:  հեչ չեմ զարմանա որ իրանե առնի, բայց ավելի լավա Ռիբերիին ու Վիլյային

----------

Ուրվական (09.06.2009)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

շնորհավոր, տեսնենք ինչ կլինի գալակտիկոսների նոր սերնդի հետ, համոզված չեմ որ անցած տարիների կրկնություն չի լինի եթե էլի բերի լցնի թիմ:

----------


## Սամվել

Աչա ախպեր 92 միլիոն $ Ինձ էլ տային Կակայի պես կխաղայի  :LOL:

----------

Հայկօ (09.06.2009)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Էնա որ քեզ չեն տալիս Միլանին են տալիս, չէ՞  :LOL:

----------


## Սամվել

> Էնա որ քեզ չեն տալիս Միլանին են տալիս, չէ՞


հա  :Sad:

----------


## Yellow Raven

:Shok:  :Shok:  Նոր ռեկորդ գրանցվեց փաստորեն...

Շնորհավորում եմ,լավ ձեռքբերում չէր է, շատ լավ ձեռքբերում էր :Wink: 

Բայց վսյո-տակի էդքան չարժեր :Xeloq:

----------


## REAL_ist

Եվրոյով 65 միլյոնա, Զիդանինը 75 էր, նոր ռեկորդը աչկիս առջևումա
իսկ ինձ թվումա երկու ետքան էլ արժեր, համենայն դեպքս երկու ետքան հետ կբերի

----------


## Ambrosine

հալալ ա Ֆլորենտինոյին  :Shok: 
Առաջին խոշոր ձեռքբերումը... հուսով եմ՝ ամեն ինչ առջևում է :Smile:

----------

Ուրվական (09.06.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> Օֆֆ.. Գոնե Քիսոյին բերեին.. մի հատ Կակա էի սիրում բռնին բերին Ռեալ


Ասա է, Քիսոն իսկը Ռեալի բանն էր  :Bad:  

Կական էլ Զիդանի նման կդառնա էն բացառիկ ֆուտբոլիստներից, ում ես Ռեալի կազմում սիրել եմ:

----------

Yellow Raven (09.06.2009)

----------


## REAL_ist

աչկիս Վիլյան էլա կպել :Hands Up:

----------


## Ambrosine

> աչկիս Վիլյան էլա կպել


վայ, Ֆլորենտինո, Ֆլորենտինո... :LOL: 

հաջորդը Խուան Կառլոս դը Բուրբոնն ա

----------


## Լեո

Ինչ ափսոս են էս թառլան ֆուտբոլիստները, որ ամեն տարի գալիս են Ռեալ ու մրցաշրջանի վերջում պայթում են  :Sad:  Միակ բացառությունը Վան Նիստելռոյն էր, էն էլ ընդամենը մեկ մրցաշրջան ձգեց:

----------


## Սամվել

> Ինչ ափսոս են էս թառլան ֆուտբոլիստները, որ ամեն տարի գալիս են Ռեալ ու մրցաշրջանի վերջում պայթում են  Միակ բացառությունը Վան Նիստելռոյն էր, էն էլ ընդամենը մեկ մրցաշրջան ձգեց:


ՊԵտք է նշել վերջին տարիներին...

Հուսով եմ Կական էդ օրը չի ընգնի.. այսինքն ձմեռը կծախեն էլի : :Jpit:

----------

Լեո (09.06.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

նախանձնեեեեեր  :Tongue:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

ասա վերջը լավ լինի:  :Tongue:  թե չէ տենց մի սաստավ էլ 2003-ից էր հավաքվել, 3 տարում սկի արքայական գավաթ չտարան:

----------

Yellow Raven (09.06.2009), Լեո (09.06.2009), Սամվել (09.06.2009)

----------


## Սամվել

> նախանձնեեեեեր


Տո լավ հա.. ինչի՞ն նախանձեք..

Մեր ԻՆեստան Կակայից լավնա  :Cool: 
Խավին Ռեալու կապ չունի ով կլինի էդ դիրքում դրանից լավնա  :Cool: 
Կեյտան ՈՒ ՅԱյան Հաստատ էն Լասից ու Գագիկից լավն էն... :Ok: 

Դե Էտո՛ո-ն Անրին ու Մեսին չեմ ասում Համեստորեն Լռում եմ...

Էս պայքարում մենակ Վալդես Կասիլիաս պայքարն ենք զիջում  :Wink:

----------


## Լեո

Էն, ինչ էս տարի արեց (ստեղծագործեց) Բարսան, Ռեալը սրանից մի հարյուր տարի չի կարողանալու կրկնել: Էնպես որ հլը հարյուր տարի աբիժնիկ ա մնալու, ում էլ բերի  :LOL:

----------

Սամվել (09.06.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

լավ-լավ, մի քիչ ուրախացեք

----------


## Լեո

> Տո լավ հա.. ինչի՞ն նախանձեք..
> 
> Մեր ԻՆեստան Կակայից լավնա 
> Խավին Ռեալու կապ չունի ով կլինի էդ դիրքում դրանից լավնա 
> Կեյտան ՈՒ ՅԱյան Հաստատ էն Լասից ու Գագիկից լավն էն...
> 
> Դե Էտո՛ո-ն Անրին ու Մեսին չեմ ասում Համեստորեն Լռում եմ...
> 
> Էս պայքարում մենակ Վալդես Կասիլիաս պայքարն ենք զիջում


Բա պաշտպանության Պիկե-Պույոլ-Ալվեշ եռյակի մասին խի՞ չես ասում: Ռեալը իր կյանքում ա տենց պաշտպանություն տեսել:  :Tongue:

----------


## Սամվել

> Բա պաշտպանության Պիկե-Պույոլ-Ալվեշ եռյակի մասին խի՞ չես ասում: Ռեալը իր կյանքում ա տենց պաշտպանություն տեսել:


Դե Ասեցի էտքան դաժան չլինեմ  :Jpit: 

Լավ հիմա պատրաստվի էսա մեզ քարկոծում են  :Tomato:

----------

Լեո (09.06.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> Լավ հիմա պատրաստվի էսա մեզ քարկոծում են


Իրոք մեր վրա մուռ ունեն, կարող ա քարկոծեն էլ  :Jpit:  Բա հլը 2-6-ը հիշի  :Hands Up:

----------


## Ambrosine

ասում եմ էլի՝ մի քիչ ուրախացեք

----------


## Լեո

Իսպանիայի չեմպիոն, արքայական գավաթակիր, ՉԼ գավաթակիր, և գումարած Ռեալին կատոկում... Ու սա կոչվում ա *մի քի՞չ*  :Shok:  Դեմք ես  :LOL:

----------


## REAL_ist

ոչինչ եկող տարի էլի ամեն ինչ իրա տեղը կնգնի :Cool:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> ոչինչ եկող տարի էլի ամեն ինչ իրա տեղը կնգնի


Ամեն ինչ իրա տեղում ա Վահան ջան: Տեղը տեղին տեղավորվել են գավաթները թանգարանում  :LOL:

----------

Լեո (09.06.2009), Սամվել (09.06.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> ոչինչ եկող տարի էլի ամեն ինչ իրա տեղը կնգնի


Ռեալիստ ջան, հույսը չի մեռնում, ուղղակի մեկ-մեկ հիվանդանում ա  :Cool:

----------


## Լեո

> Ամեն ինչ իրա տեղում ա Վահան ջան: Տեղը տեղին տեղավորվել են գավաթները թանգարանում


Մնում ա Ֆլորենտինոն մեկ-մեկ վրայի փոշիները վերցնի  :LOL:

----------


## salatik

նենց եմ ուրախացել Կակաի համար, ինչքան հեռու լինեն իրա նման ֆուտբոլիստները Իտալիայից էնքան լավ  :LOL:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Մնում ա Ֆլորենտինոն մեկ-մեկ վրայի փոշիները վերցնի


Ֆլորենտինոն շատ շատ մեր 10-րդ գավաթի փոշին վերցնի :Tsamon: 
սաղ հեչ բայց մի հատ մեեծ պլյուս կա, Իսպանիայի առաջնության ռեյտինգը էլի լավ հավեսով կբարձրանա

----------

Սամվել (09.06.2009)

----------


## Սամվել

> նենց եմ ուրախացել Կակաի համար, ինչքան հեռու լինեն իրա նման ֆուտբոլիստները Իտալիայից էնքան լավ


Իսկականից..հավայի ոտերը ջարդելու էին խեղճ տղու մի օր

----------


## Սամվել

> Ֆլորենտինոն շատ շատ մեր 10-րդ գավաթի փոշին վերցնի
> սաղ հեչ բայց մի հատ մեեծ պլյուս կա, Իսպանիայի առաջնության ռեյտինգը էլի լավ հավեսով կբարձրանա


Կամ էլ Ռեալը հանկարծ 1/4 հասնի... Ֆլորենտինոյին կաստվածացնեն  :Blush:

----------

Yellow Raven (09.06.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> Ֆլորենտինոն շատ շատ մեր 10-րդ գավաթի փոշին վերցնի


Շատ շա՞տ  :Think:  Փաստորեն 10-րդ գավաթը առավելագու՞յնն ա, ինչ Ռեալը կկարողանա անել  :Xeloq:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Շատ շա՞տ  Փաստորեն 10-րդ գավաթը առավելագու՞յնն ա, ինչ Ռեալը կկարողանա անել


չէ, ճիշտ չհասկացար.. համ էլ դուք էդ էլ չեք կարա :Tongue:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Շատ շա՞տ  Փաստորեն 10-րդ գավաթը առավելագու՞յնն ա, ինչ Ռեալը կկարողանա անել


Առավելագույնի մեջ չի հարցը, պռոստը ներկա պահին իրա գլխավոր նպատակնա, թե չե Ռեալի համար սահմաններ չկան :Cool:

----------


## Taurus

Շնորհավոր

----------

Ambrosine (09.06.2009), Amourchik (14.06.2009), PygmaliOn (09.06.2009), REAL_ist (09.06.2009)

----------


## GevSky

Էս սեզոնը պրծավ, Բարսան էլ չի խաղում ռեալիստների դուխը բարձրացավ լեզուներնել բացվեցին....
Հ.Գ. Որևէ մեկին վիրավորելու միտում չունեմ :Wink:

----------

Լեո (11.06.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Էս սեզոնը պրծավ, Բարսան էլ չի խաղում ռեալիստների դուխը բարձրացավ լեզուներնել բացվեցին....
> Հ.Գ. Որևէ մեկին վիրավորելու միտում չունեմ


իսկ երբ ես տեսել, որ մենք լռենք? :Think:

----------


## Ուրվական

> Էս սեզոնը պրծավ, Բարսան էլ չի խաղում ռեալիստների դուխը բարձրացավ լեզուներնել բացվեցին....
> Հ.Գ. Որևէ մեկին վիրավորելու միտում չունեմ


Ապեր, մեր դուխը ու լեզուները Բարսայի հետ կապ չունեն, սխալ ես ասում:
Ու կարող ա հանկարծ առանց միտումի էս սխալ գրածդ վիրավորական ստացվի, չե՞ս մտածել էդ ուղղությամբ:

----------


## John

ըստ իսպանական 'ՄԱՐԿԱ' թերթի, Ֆլորիենտինո Պերեսը և Մ.Յ.ի ղեկավարությունն արդեն պայմանավորվել են Ռոնալդուի տեղափոխման հարցով: Գործարքը կարժենա 96 մլն եվրո . . . Պայմանագիրը կստորագրվի մոտակա օրերին

----------

Ambrosine (11.06.2009), Vaho (11.06.2009)

----------


## REAL_ist

գնին չեմ հավատում, մակսիմում 80..

----------


## Davo'o

Աշխարհի լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստները կրկին հավաքվում են աշխարհի լավագույն ակումբում: Քիչ առաջ «Մանչեսթեր Յունայթեդի» պաշտոնական կայքը հաստատեց, որ ակումբը ընդունում է  Կրիշտիանո Ռոնալդուին ռեկորդային՝ 80 միլիոն ֆունտ ստեռլինգով վաճառելու «Ռեալի» առաջարկը:

----------

Ambrosine (12.06.2009), Morpheus_NS (11.06.2009), REAL_ist (11.06.2009), Vaho (11.06.2009)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Ի սրտե շնորհավորում եմ Քիսոին ձեռք բերելու առիթով  :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Տղայա է՜՜՜  :LOL:   :LOL:

----------

Yellow Raven (12.06.2009)

----------


## Davo'o

«Ռեալի» 9-րդ «Ոսկե գնդակի» դափնեկիրը:

----------

Սերխիո (11.06.2009)

----------


## Ուրվական

Զզվում եմ էս ֆուտբոլիստից :Sad:  :Sad: , տղա չկա ստեղ: Ինչ ճիշտն ա, ճիշտն ա: Բայց դե Ռեալին հաղթանակներ են պետք...

----------

Լեո (11.06.2009), Սամվել (11.06.2009)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Արա Գոռ, ես քեզ սիրում եմ  :Kiss: 

բայց ինձ ոնցա դզում էս տրանսֆերը  :LOL:  մի տոննա փող սրա համար  :LOL:

----------


## REAL_ist

սաղ հեչ, վերջին տարիների ամենաուժեղ ֆուտբոլիստնա աշխարհի :Cool: բայց դե քիսոյա :Sad: 
փողի մոմենտով էլ, Ռոնալդուն հիմա աշխարհի ամենաճանաչված խաղացողնա, Պերեսը իրա անունը նենց  կօգտագործի որ հաստատ փողը հետ կբերի

----------

Սամվել (11.06.2009)

----------


## Davo'o

Ի՞նչ եք կենտրոնացել քիսոյության վրա: Հիշեցնեմ, որ Ռոնալդուին գնելու են, որ գոլեր խփի, պասեր տա և այլն, մի խոսով ֆուտբոլ խաղա, ինչը իր մոտ շատ լավ  ստացվում է:

----------

Ambrosine (12.06.2009), Vaho (11.06.2009)

----------


## Vaho

Էս Ռոնալդուին առե՞լ ա Ռեալը

----------


## Arman_I

Սրտանց շնորհավորում եմ.... :Hands Up: Ռոնալդուն գտավ վերջապես իր թիմը...Գուտիի հետ լավ դուետ կկազմի... :Smile: Նիստելռոյը գոնե չեթա... :Think: 

Հ.Գ."Անտիմադրիդիզմը" կրկնապատկում է իր շարքերը.... :Hands Up:

----------

Լեո (11.06.2009)

----------


## REAL_ist

հաջորդը Վիլյան պետքա լինի ու էլի մի քանի հատ իսպանացի :Hands Up: Դարի լավագույն թիմնա հավաքվում :Yahoo:

----------


## Vaho

Շնորհավոր բոլորիս, կարգին սաստավա դզվում :Hands Up: , լա լիգայի  և եվրոպայի չեմպիոններ բոլոր թմեր բռնվեք :Yes:

----------


## Լեո

> հաջորդը Վիլյան պետքա լինի ու էլի մի քանի հատ իսպանացիԴարի լավագույն թիմնա հավաքվում


Աչքիս իրենց առջև կյանքի նպատակ են դրել 2:6-ի մուռը հանել  :LOL:  Ուզում են էդ մուրը սրբեն իրենց երեսից  :Jpit:

----------


## Լեո

> Շնորհավոր բոլորիս, կարգին սաստավա դզվում, լա լիգայի  և եվրոպայի չեմպիոններ բոլոր թմեր բռնվեք


Կարո՞ղ ա գալիս եք մեզ 2:6 հաղթեք  :LOL:

----------


## Vaho

> Կարո՞ղ ա գալիս եք մեզ 2:6 հաղթեք


Կարողա :Wink:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Տղայա է՜՜՜


կարևորը լցոնումներ անի :Wink:  թե հիմա տղայա թե ,չէ չես կարա ասես ,թե ստրուկ էտօ'օ ,Պիկեն  կամ Մեսին ինչ ձևի տղեք են :Smile:

----------

Ambrosine (12.06.2009), Amourchik (14.06.2009), REAL_ist (11.06.2009), Vaho (11.06.2009)

----------


## Սերխիո

--------Վիլյա--Իգուային
Սնեյդեր---Կակա---Ռոնալդու
-------Դիարաներից մեկը

----------


## REAL_ist

Շատ հարձակվողականա :Think: 2 հատ պաշտպանվել իմացող կիսապաշտպանա պետք: Ալոնսոն գա ցենտր կլինի, բայց Սնեյդերը ասնավնոյից դուրս կմնա: Ռաուլին էլ հլը շուտա հիմնական կազմից հանելը, Իգուաինը զամենա լինելու: :Cool:

----------

Ambrosine (12.06.2009)

----------


## Enigmatic

Ռոնալդուինել ա առնում՞

----------


## REAL_ist

առան պրծան, մնաց աշխատավարձի չափը որոշեն

----------


## Հենո

Չէ հլը ոչ մի տեղ պաշտոնական հայտարարություն չկա

----------


## Vaho

Չե ոնցվոր տոշնիա, առել են

----------


## John

Մ.Յ.ի պաշտոնական սայթում գրված ա

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Կարողա


դե ձեզ տեսնենք, տենանք հլը ինչ կարաք անեք ետ ձեր (թույն սաստավով) :Tongue:  :Tongue:  :Tongue:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> կարևորը լցոնումներ անի թե հիմա տղայա թե ,չէ չես կարա ասես ,թե ստրուկ էտօ'օ ,Պիկեն  կամ Մեսին ինչ ձևի տղեք են


Պետրոս ջան էտ որ սև ա դրա համա՞ր ա ստրուկ: Թե՞ որ Ռեալից մուռա պահում որտեղ բռնում դոմփումա: Կարո՞ղ ա ուրիշ մոմենտներ կա մենք չգիտենք: 

Իսկ էն որ ըտե տղա չկա բազմիցս տեսել ենք: Իսկ էն պահը որ ես իրա նկատմամբ հարգանքս լրիվ կորցրեցի էն պահն էր որ Հայաստան գալու ժամանակ, մի հատ հաշմանդամ տղա կա սայլակով, մոտեցավ որ ստորագրություն խնդրի, անասունը նենց արհամարհանքով բրդեց էտ տղուն որ քացու տակ գցելնել քիչ էր դրան: 

«ստրուկ» Էտո՛օ ի հետ համեմատելու եզրեր սկի չկան: Էն որ երբ համաձայն չի եղել իրա թիմի հետ աշխատավարձի հետ բացեիբաց ասելա: Բա տղայա բա ինչա: Նենց կուզեմ որ քիսոն ոնց որ մանչում էր էս եկու տարի ռեալի հետույքը լիզում, գա ռեալ ու սկսի ուրիշ թիմ գնալու մասին նամյոկենր անի դուրներդ տենամ կգա՞: Կարճ ասած տղա չկա ըտե ու չի էլ լինի:

----------

Լեո (12.06.2009), Սամվել (12.06.2009)

----------


## Լեո

Թե Կակայի գալով Ռեալի նկատմամբ համակրանքս մի աստիճանով բարձրացավ (դարձավ 1 աստիճան  :Jpit:  ), Քիսոյի գալով մի 20 աստիճան ընկավ  :Bad:

----------

Yellow Raven (12.06.2009)

----------


## Davo'o

> Պետրոս ջան էտ որ սև ա դրա համա՞ր ա ստրուկ: Թե՞ որ Ռեալից մուռա պահում որտեղ բռնում դոմփումա: Կարո՞ղ ա ուրիշ մոմենտներ կա մենք չգիտենք: 
> 
> Իսկ էն որ ըտե տղա չկա բազմիցս տեսել ենք: Իսկ էն պահը որ ես իրա նկատմամբ հարգանքս լրիվ կորցրեցի էն պահն էր որ Հայաստան գալու ժամանակ, մի հատ հաշմանդամ տղա կա սայլակով, մոտեցավ որ ստորագրություն խնդրի, անասունը նենց արհամարհանքով բրդեց էտ տղուն որ քացու տակ գցելնել քիչ էր դրան: 
> 
> «ստրուկ» Էտո՛օ ի հետ համեմատելու եզրեր սկի չկան: Էն որ երբ համաձայն չի եղել իրա թիմի հետ աշխատավարձի հետ բացեիբաց ասելա: Բա տղայա բա ինչա: Նենց կուզեմ որ քիսոն ոնց որ մանչում էր էս եկու տարի ռեալի հետույքը լիզում, գա ռեալ ու սկսի ուրիշ թիմ գնալու մասին նամյոկենր անի դուրներդ տենամ կգա՞: Կարճ ասած տղա չկա ըտե ու չի էլ լինի:


Ներսես ջան, եթե ասես չարաշահում է անհատական խաղը, չի իրացնում գոլային պահերը ու էլի ֆուտբոլային բաներ, կհասկանամ, բայց քո ասածները ֆուտբոլի հետ առնչություն չունեն: Ըստ Ջոն Լենոնի կենսագիրներներից մեկի, լեգենդար երաժիշտը երազել է մոր ու Պոլ Մաքարտնիի հետ սեռական հարաբերություններ ունենալու մասին և սիրել է դրանով զբաղվել գերեզմանոցում... իսկ դու ասում ես հաշմանդամի է հրել: Հիմա Yesterday-ն ավելի վատ երգ է՞ քեզ համար: Ինձ համար նույն հանճարեղ ստեղծագործությունն է:

----------

Amourchik (13.06.2009), REAL_ist (12.06.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> Ներսես ջան, եթե ասես չարաշահում է անհատական խաղը, չի իրացնում գոլային պահերը ու էլի ֆուտբոլային բաներ, կհասկանամ, բայց քո ասածները ֆուտբոլի հետ առնչություն չունեն: Ըստ Ջոն Լենոնի կենսագիրներներից մեկի, լեգենդար երաժիշտը երազել է մոր ու Պոլ Մաքարտնիի հետ սեռական հարաբերություններ ունենալու մասին և սիրել է դրանով զբաղվել գերեզմանոցում... իսկ դու ասում ես հաշմանդամի է հրել: Հիմա Yesterday-ն ավելի վատ երգ է՞ քեզ համար: Ինձ համար նույն հանճարեղ ստեղծագործությունն է:


Davo'o ջան, ֆուտբոլի հետ առնջվող երևույթ ասեմ: Բոլորս էլ գիտենք, որ Ռոնալդուն՝ հենց ինքը Քիսոն, իսկական դերասան է խաղադաշտում, կարող է ձևական ընկնել ու մի վեց շրջան թավալգլոր լինել, հետն էլ աղիողորմ նվոց դնել  :Bad:  Անձամբ ինձ համար նրա այդ պահելաձևը ստվեր է գցում իր իսկ խաղային որակների վրա:

----------


## Davo'o

> Davo'o ջան, ֆուտբոլի հետ առնջվող երևույթ ասեմ: Բոլորս էլ գիտենք, որ Ռոնալդուն՝ հենց ինքը Քիսոն, իսկական դերասան է խաղադաշտում, կարող է ձևական ընկնել ու մի վեց շրջան թավալգլոր լինել, հետն էլ աղիողորմ նվոց դնել  Անձամբ ինձ համար նրա այդ պահելաձևը ստվեր է գցում իր իսկ խաղային որակների վրա:


Հասկանում եմ այդ ամենը: Կան մարդիկ, որոնց նկատմամբ հակակրանք ենք զգում, նույնիսկ, երբ նրանք բացասսական ոչինչ չեն արել ու հասկանում եմ, թե ինչի կարելի է չսիրել Ռոնալդուին: Սակայն կարծում եմ, որ ֆուտբոլիստին գնահատելու համար անձնական հատկանիշները առաջնային դարձնելը անտրամաբանական է: Մադրիդ է տեղափոխվում աշխարհի ուժեղագույն ֆուտբոլիստներից մեկը և դա փաստ է:

----------


## Լեո

> Հասկանում եմ այդ ամենը: Կան մարդիկ, որոնց նկատմամբ հակակրանք ենք զգում, նույնիսկ, երբ նրանք բացասսական ոչինչ չեն արել ու հասկանում եմ, թե ինչի կարելի է չսիրել Ռոնալդուին: Սակայն կարծում եմ, որ ֆուտբոլիստին գնահատելու համար անձնական հատկանիշները առաջնային դարձնելը անտրամաբանական է: Մադրիդ է տեղափոխվում աշխարհի ուժեղագույն ֆուտբոլիստներից մեկը և դա փաստ է:


Փաստ է նաև այն, որ իսկական ֆուտբոլիստին վայել չէ կրկեսային ծաղրածուի դեր խաղալ խաղադաշտում: 

Ո՞նց կարելի է որպես իսկական ֆուտբոլիստներ (ովքեր կարողանում են սեր արթնացնել երկրպագուների սրտերում) համեմատել Ռոնալդուին ու ասենք Անրիին: Հնարավոր չէ՛:

----------


## REAL_ist

լավ էլի, Ալվեսնել պակաս ծաղրածու չի
վերջին սեզոնը եթե նայելես եքքա խելքա հավաքել ետ առումով Ռոնալդուն, մի պահ էր որ ցիրկ էր լռիվ, էն էլ անցավ ետ վախտերը

----------

Amourchik (13.06.2009)

----------


## Davo'o

> Փաստ է նաև այն, որ իսկական ֆուտբոլիստին վայել չէ կրկեսային ծաղրածուի դեր խաղալ խաղադաշտում: 
> 
> Ո՞նց կարելի է որպես իսկական ֆուտբոլիստներ (ովքեր կարողանում են սեր արթնացնել երկրպագուների սրտերում) համեմատել Ռոնալդուին ու ասենք Անրիին: Հնարավոր չէ՛:


Ոչ ոք չի ասել, որ վայել է: Բայց, կրկնում եմ, դա ամենևին առաջնային գործոն չէ *ֆուտբոլիստին* գնահատելու համար:

----------


## Լեո

> լավ էլի, Ալվեսնել պակաս ծաղրածու չի
> վերջին սեզոնը եթե նայելես եքքա խելքա հավաքել ետ առումով Ռոնալդուն, մի պահ էր որ ցիրկ էր լռիվ, էն էլ անցավ ետ վախտերը


Անկեղծ ցանկանում եմ, որ Ռոնալդուն Մանչ-ից Ռեալ բերի իր միայն լավ հատկանիշները  :Wink:

----------

Ambrosine (12.06.2009), Amourchik (13.06.2009), REAL_ist (12.06.2009), Vaho (12.06.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> Ոչ ոք չի ասել, որ վայել է: Բայց, կրկնում եմ, դա ամենևին առաջնային գործոն չէ *ֆուտբոլիստին* գնահատելու համար:


Ռունալդուն տաղանդավոր ֆուտբոլիստ է, դրա դեմ ոչ ոք ոչինչ չի կարող ասել, բայց *ֆուտբոլիստը* (ի թիվս բազում այլ հատկանիշների) մնում է ոքտի վրա ու մինչև վերջ պայքարում ամեն մի գնդակի համար, ոչ թե թեթև քամիներից տրավմա ստանում...  :Wink:  Լավ, անցած լինի

----------


## REAL_ist

> Անկեղծ ցանկանում եմ, որ Ռոնալդուն Մանչ-ից Ռեալ բերի իր միայն լավ հատկանիշները


ու այ սրա նման գոլեր խփի :Hands Up:

----------

Legolas (12.06.2009), Լեո (12.06.2009), Սամվել (12.06.2009)

----------


## Լեո

Ռոնալդուն գնդակին հարվածելու հատուկ տեխնիկա ունի, կարողանում է զգալ գնդակի ծանրության կենտրոնը: Եթե նկատել եք, նրա հարվածներից հետո գնդակը օդի մեջ համարյա անշարժ է ընթանում:

----------


## Davo'o

> Ռունալդուն տաղանդավոր ֆուտբոլիստ է, դրա դեմ ոչ ոք ոչինչ չի կարող ասել, բայց *ֆուտբոլիստը* (ի թիվս բազում այլ հատկանիշների) մնում է ոքտի վրա ու մինչև վերջ պայքարում ամեն մի գնդակի համար, ոչ թե թեթև քամիներից տրավմա ստանում...  Լավ, անցած լինի


Ոչ ոք անթերի չէ, այդ թվում և քո հիշատակած Անրին: Նա էլ ուրիշ թերություն ունի: Մասնավորապես ամենակարևոր, եզրափակիչ խաղերում բաց է թողնում իր գոլային հնարավորությունները, իսկ մեծագույն ֆուտբոլիստները հենց այդ պահին են իրենց ցույց տալիս. Փարիզում նա 100 տոկոսանոց գոլային պահ ունենալով՝ հարվածեց ուղիղ դեպի Վալդեսը, իսկ Հռոմում՝ դեպի վան դեր Սարը: Լավ, անցած լինի  :Smile:

----------


## Լեո

> Ոչ ոք անթերի չէ, այդ թվում և քո հիշատակած Անրին: Նա էլ ուրիշ թերություն ունի: Մասնավորապես ամենակարևոր, եզրափակիչ խաղերում բաց է թողնում իր գոլային հնարավորությունները, իսկ մեծագույն ֆուտբոլիստները հենց այդ պահին են իրենց ցույց տալիս. Փարիզում նա 100 տոկոսանոց գոլային պահ ունենալով՝ հարվածեց ուղիղ դեպի Վալդեսը, իսկ Հռոմում՝ դեպի վան դեր Սարը: Լավ, անցած լինի


Davo'o ջան, քո ասածները թերություններ չեն, դրանք ուղղակի հաջողության ու պահի ազդեցության հետևանքներ են: Ուղղակի ծիծաղելի է իմ ասած թերությունը քո ասածի հետ համեմատելը  :Jpit:  Լավ, էս անգամ արի իրոք անցնենք  :Wink:

----------


## Davo'o

> Davo'o ջան, քո ասածները թերություններ չեն, դրանք ուղղակի հաջողության ու պահի ազդեցության հետևանքներ են: Ուղղակի ծիծաղելի է իմ ասած թերությունը քո ասածի հետ համեմատելը  Լավ, էս անգամ արի իրոք անցնենք


Կարող էի շարունակել, բայց որ ասում ես անցնենք, ուրեմն անցնենք:  :Smile:

----------


## Vaho

> Իսկ էն որ ըտե տղա չկա բազմիցս տեսել ենք: Իսկ էն պահը որ ես իրա նկատմամբ հարգանքս լրիվ կորցրեցի էն պահն էր որ Հայաստան գալու ժամանակ, մի հատ հաշմանդամ տղա կա սայլակով, մոտեցավ որ ստորագրություն խնդրի, անասունը նենց արհամարհանքով բրդեց էտ տղուն որ քացու տակ գցելնել քիչ էր դրան: 
> 
> «ստրուկ» Էտո՛օ ի հետ համեմատելու եզրեր սկի չկան: Էն որ երբ համաձայն չի եղել իրա թիմի հետ աշխատավարձի հետ բացեիբաց ասելա: Բա տղայա բա ինչա: Նենց կուզեմ որ քիսոն ոնց որ մանչում էր էս եկու տարի ռեալի հետույքը լիզում, գա ռեալ ու սկսի ուրիշ թիմ գնալու մասին նամյոկենր անի դուրներդ տենամ կգա՞: Կարճ ասած տղա չկա ըտե ու չի էլ լինի:


Հելավ Ըտե տղա չկա Ռոնալդուն վատ տղայա, ինքը մարդ չի, ինքը.. վոպշեմ էլ ինչ ասեմ եսիմ ինչա, ըտեղ տղա չկա, հարց չկա…
*Բայց* ես միշտ գոռալու եմ ԳՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈԼ իրա խփած գոլերին, մանավանդ Բարսի դարպասը, ինքը լցոնա անելու Բարսի դարպասը, ու ես ասելու եմ «հալալա էս տղուն», իրա խփած գոլերին, իրա գոլային փոխանցումներին, մի խոսքով, եթե ինքը վատ տղայա, որպես տղա էտի ոչ մի ակումբցի Ռեալի երկրպագուի չի վերաբերվում, մեզ համար էտ չի կարևորը, գոլերը գոլերը տենանք, ու ելի եմ ասում մանավանդ Վալդեսի ետևում տենանք գնդակը :LOL: ,
Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվումա Էտօ՝օ ին ստեղ ոչ մեկս ել չենք կարա ասեն թե կակոյ նիբուդ եսիմ ինչ ով ինչ մարդա, եթե վերցնենք էտ ֆուտբոլային ասեկոսներին իմ նոտել Էտօ՝օն աբիժնիկի տպավորությունա թողել, բայց ստեղ հարցը լավ տղա հլնելու մասին չի, այլ լավ ֆուտբոլիստի մասինա խոսքը, ու թե Բարսի երկրպագուներին թե Ռեալի, մեզ ինչ ով ովա: 

Կարևորը մեր երկիրը երկիր հլնի :Wink:  :LOL:

----------

Amourchik (13.06.2009), Davo'o (12.06.2009), Legolas (12.06.2009), REAL_ist (12.06.2009), Հենո (12.06.2009)

----------


## Լեո

:LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL: 
Էլի Բարսա... Փաստորեն Ռեալը իր դեմ միմիայն մեկ նպատակ ունի՝ Բարսելոնա  :LOL:

----------


## Davo'o

> Էլի Բարսա... Փաստորեն Ռեալը իր դեմ միմիայն մեկ նպատակ ունի՝ Բարսելոնա


Փաստորեն երկիր մոլորակում դեռևս կան այնպիսի մարդիկ, ովքեր չգիտեն, թե, որ ակումբն է «Ռեալի» համար մեկ հակառակորդը: Իսկ նպատակները բազմաթիվ են: Պարզապես անսովոր է, որ «Բարսան» «Ռեալից« *ընդամենը* վեց հատ քիչ ՉԼ գավաթ է նվաճել, կամ ընդամենը *12-ով* քիչ անգամ է Իսպանիայի չեմպիոն դարձել: Բայց էլի վատ չի: Առնվազն մինչև 2021-ը կարող ենք վերևից նայել «ավելի քան ակումբին», որն իրականում «հավերժ երկրորդն» է Իսպանիայում:

----------

Ambrosine (12.06.2009), Amourchik (13.06.2009), Legolas (12.06.2009), REAL_ist (12.06.2009), Vaho (12.06.2009), Սերխիո (12.06.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

էսօր ՍիԷնԷն-ով խոսում էին Ռեալի ձեռքբերումների մասին, Մեծ Բրիտանիայի վարչապետը նաև խոսեց և ասեց, որ անգլիական ֆուտբոլի համար մեծ կորուստ է Ռոնալդուի հեռանալը:

Բարսելոնի նախագահը նշեց, որ հուսով է՝ այլևս այդպիսի գներ չեն առաջարկվի ֆուտբոլիստների համար... բայց չգիտես՝ ինչու, ինքը այս նախադասությունը ասելուց առաջ, շեշտեց, որ Բարսելոնը հիասքանչ մրցաշրջան անցկացրեց... երևի ինքն էլ է ցանկացել Ռոնալդուին ձեռք բերել, բայց չի ստացվել? :Think: ...

էլ ով խոսեց? :Think:  Հա, Ալեքս Ֆերգյուսոնը.. ասեց, որ իհարկե ցավում է կորցնելու համար Ռոնալդուին, հետն էլ հավելեց, որ նա լավ տղա է, տաղանդավոր տղա է

Հետո խոսեց Ռոնալդուն... ասեց, որ ինքը ընդունում է, որ ինչ-որ ավանդ ունի ֆուտբոլում, բայց նա ավելին է ուզում...

----------

Amourchik (13.06.2009), Davo'o (12.06.2009), Vaho (12.06.2009), Հենո (12.06.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Փաստորեն երկիր մոլորակում դեռևս կան այնպիսի մարդիկ, ովքեր չգիտեն, թե, որ ակումբն է «Ռեալի» համար մեկ հակառակորդը: Իսկ նպատակները բազմաթիվ են: Պարզապես անսովոր է, որ «Բարսան» «Ռեալից« *ընդամենը* վեց հատ քիչ ՉԼ գավաթ է նվաճել, կամ ընդամենը *12-ով* քիչ անգամ է Իսպանիայի չեմպիոն դարձել: Բայց էլի վատ չի: Առնվազն մինչև 2021-ը կարող ենք վերևից նայել «ավելի քան ակումբին», որն իրականում «հավերժ երկրորդն» է Իսպանիայում:


Համար մեկ հակառակորդն է, որովհետև Բարսելոնը և իր երկրպագուները ամեն ինչ անում են, որ խաղը քաղաքականացնեն...

Իսկ գրառմանդ վերջին երկու տողը..  :Hands Up: 
ի դեպ, սպասիր պատմական ակնարկի վերլուծության :Jpit:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Davo'o ջան, ֆուտբոլի հետ առնջվող երևույթ ասեմ: Բոլորս էլ գիտենք, որ Ռոնալդուն՝ հենց ինքը Քիսոն, իսկական դերասան է խաղադաշտում, կարող է ձևական ընկնել ու մի վեց շրջան թավալգլոր լինել, հետն էլ աղիողորմ նվոց դնել  Անձամբ ինձ համար նրա այդ պահելաձևը ստվեր է գցում իր իսկ խաղային որակների վրա:


ֆինալին քանի անգամ թավալգլոր եղավ Ռոնալդուն ,իսկ քանի անգամ պույոլը ? :Think: 
Դե ալվեշի մասին էլ չասեմ , նենց ա ոռնում ,սիրտդ կտոր-կտոր ա ըլնում , բայց հետո  էշի պես վազումա :

----------

Amourchik (13.06.2009), Legolas (12.06.2009)

----------


## Սերխիո

> Էլի Բարսա... Փաստորեն Ռեալը իր դեմ միմիայն մեկ նպատակ ունի՝ Բարսելոնա


գիտես, մենք կարանք  համեմատենք , վայնասուն բարձրացնենք, վիճենք , տաքարյունություն անենք , քանի որ բոլորս երկրպագու ենք,  իսկ լապորտան լրիվ  հիստերիկայի մեջ ա :Cool:  եկել ա Պերեսին տնտեսագիտություն ա ուզում սովորացնի , մեկել ենքան  աբիժնիկացել , որ ետ փողերից ա հետաքրքրվում :LOL:

----------


## Ambrosine

> գիտես, մենք կարանք  համեմատենք , վայնասուն բարձրացնենք, վիճենք , տաքարյունություն անենք , քանի որ բոլորս երկրպագու ենք,  իսկ լապորտան լրիվ  հիստերիկայի մեջ ա եկել ա Պերեսին տնտեսագիտություն ա ուզում սովորացնի , մեկել ենքան  աբիժնիկացել , որ ետ փողերից ա հետաքրքրվում


Հա, Լապորտան շատ նյարդային էր խոսում…  :Think: 
իրար են խառնվել

----------


## Vaho

> իրար են խառնվել


Բոլորը :Wink:

----------


## REAL_ist

հա մթոմ ինչ են պաշտոնական մակարդակով էշ էշ խոսում? ազատ շուկայական հարաբերություններա, ով ինչքան ուզում առաջարկումա, ետ ֆուտբոլիստների գինն էլ ետքանա, ինչ խնդիր կա? թե ասենք Կասերեսը 20 միլյոն արժի Կական 60 չարժի?

----------


## Սերխիո

> Հա, Լապորտան շատ նյարդային էր խոսում… 
> իրար են խառնվել


Лапорта: "Откуда у них такие деньги?" :Shok: 

Հ.Գ.

ասա քո ինչ գործ այ հոգնած  :LOL:  :Tongue:  :Hands Up:

----------

Ambrosine (12.06.2009), Davo'o (12.06.2009), Monk (12.06.2009), REAL_ist (12.06.2009), Vaho (13.06.2009), Հենո (12.06.2009)

----------


## Սերխիո

նայվում են  իրար հետ :Smile:

----------


## Սերխիո

Հույսով եմ Վալդանոն մի օր էս տղուն կբերի Ռեալ ,չնայած այն բանի ,որ Պելեգրինին 2 անգամ ՉԼ հաղթած կլին :Cool:

----------


## Լեո

> Փաստորեն երկիր մոլորակում դեռևս կան այնպիսի մարդիկ, ովքեր չգիտեն, թե, որ ակումբն է «Ռեալի» համար մեկ հակառակորդը: Իսկ նպատակները բազմաթիվ են: Պարզապես* անսովոր է*, որ «Բարսան» «Ռեալից« *ընդամենը* վեց հատ քիչ ՉԼ գավաթ է նվաճել, կամ ընդամենը *12-ով* քիչ անգամ է Իսպանիայի չեմպիոն դարձել: Բայց էլի վատ չի: Առնվազն մինչև 2021-ը կարող ենք վերևից նայել «ավելի քան ակումբին», որն իրականում «հավերժ երկրորդն» է Իսպանիայում:


Պարզապես շատ* սովորական է*, որ Բարսան Սանտիագո Բեռնաբեու ստադիոնում *6* գոլ է լրցրել «հավերժ առաջին» *ինքնակոչիկի* դարպասը  :Smile:  
Պարզապես շատ *սովորական է,* որ Բարսան նման անարգանքի մուր է քսել «հավերժ առաջին» ինքնակոչիկի սպիտակ մարզաշապիկին:  :Smile: 
Պարզապես շատ *սովորական է*, որ «հավերժ առաջին» ինքնակոչիկը նաև «հավերժ աբիժնիկ» է:  :Smile: 

Փաստորեն երկիր մոլորակի վրա կան նույնիսկ էնպիսի մարդիկ, ովքեր մոռացել են սրա մասին  :Smile:

----------


## REAL_ist

> «հավերժ աբիժնիկ»


այ ախպեր, հեչ լսելես անտիբարեսլոնիզմ? անտիմադրիդիզմը հայտնիա աշխարհում ու հիմա որ մեկնա աբիժնիկ? :LOL:

----------


## Ambrosine

> նայվում են  իրար հետ


նայվելը թող նայվեն... Ռոնալդուի թևկապը չհասկացա  :Shok:

----------


## Ambrosine

երեխեք, լավ, էս անիմաստ վեճը ավարտեք էլի... մեկ է, մենք մեր թիմին ենք սիրելու, իրենք էլ՝ իրենց.. ոչինչ չի փոխվելու, իզուր մթնոլորտն ա շիկանում :Wink:

----------

Amourchik (13.06.2009), Հենո (12.06.2009), Ներսես_AM (12.06.2009)

----------


## Yellow Raven

Կանխագուշակում Նամբեր 1

Հաւորդ մրցաշրջանը սկսվումա Ռեալի 3-4 անընդմեջ հիանալի խաղերով, բոլորը հիացած են Կակայի, Ռոնալդույի, Վիլյայի ու Սիլվայի համագործակցված խաղով... Բայց հանկարծ էդ անմեղ պահին, ոնց են ասում, հաաաաա` <<կարծես ամպրոպ անամպ երկնքում>> պարապմունքի ժամանակ սրվում են հարաբերությունները գալակտիկոսի անդամների միջև... Դրա արդյունքում խաղադաշտում էլ չի լինում փոխհամագործակցում, յուրաքանչյուրը պայքարում է իր *<<ես>>*-ի համար ու ինչ? Փուչիկ, որը կտրաքի ավելի շուտ, քան սպասում եք :Cool: 

Ու պետք չի համեմատություններ անել պերեսյան նախորդ գալակտիկոսի հետ, էն ժամանակ ուրիշ էր, Պերեսը աստղերին բերեց աստիճանաբար, իսկ հիմա* լցոնում*ա տեղի ունենում... Ամեն մեկը փորձելուա ապացուցել,որ ինքնա լավը ու դրանից միայն կհաղթի իսպանական ֆուտբոլը, հերթական պարտությունը բոլոր ասպարեզներում :Wink:

----------

Arman_I (12.06.2009), Սամվել (12.06.2009)

----------


## Սամվել

> Հելավ Ըտե տղա չկա Ռոնալդուն վատ տղայա, ինքը մարդ չի, ինքը.. վոպշեմ էլ ինչ ասեմ եսիմ ինչա, ըտեղ տղա չկա, հարց չկա…
> *Բայց* ես միշտ գոռալու եմ ԳՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈՈԼ իրա խփած գոլերին, մանավանդ Բարսի դարպասը, ինքը լցոնա անելու Բարսի դարպասը, ու ես ասելու եմ «հալալա էս տղուն», իրա խփած գոլերին, իրա գոլային փոխանցումներին, մի խոսքով, եթե ինքը վատ տղայա, որպես տղա էտի ոչ մի ակումբցի Ռեալի երկրպագուի չի վերաբերվում, մեզ համար էտ չի կարևորը, գոլերը գոլերը տենանք, ու ելի եմ ասում մանավանդ Վալդեսի ետևում տենանք գնդակը,
> Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվումա Էտօ՝օ ին ստեղ ոչ մեկս ել չենք կարա ասեն թե կակոյ նիբուդ եսիմ ինչ ով ինչ մարդա, եթե վերցնենք էտ ֆուտբոլային ասեկոսներին իմ նոտել Էտօ՝օն աբիժնիկի տպավորությունա թողել, բայց ստեղ հարցը լավ տղա հլնելու մասին չի, այլ լավ ֆուտբոլիստի մասինա խոսքը, ու թե Բարսի երկրպագուներին թե Ռեալի, մեզ ինչ ով ովա: 
> 
> Կարևորը մեր երկիրը երկիր հլնի


Եթե խփի... :Smile: 

Եթե լավ բառ է  :Wink:

----------

Arman_I (12.06.2009), Yellow Raven (12.06.2009), Լեո (12.06.2009)

----------


## Սամվել

ՈՒ մի բան էլ..

Լապորտայի ասածը իրականումբավականին խելամիտ բան է...

ԻՆչքան բարձր է մաքսիմալ պլանկան էնքան բարձր են համեմատական կարգով մյուս ֆուտբոլիստների գները...

Ասենք եթե մի ժամանակ պլանկեն 50 միլիոն էր... հիմա դառավ 100.. էն նույն միջին կարգի ֆուտբոլիստները գները արհեստականորեն հավայի տեղը մի 5 միլիոնով հաստատ կբարձրանա...

Ստեղ 5 դրամի մասին չի խոսքը պատկերացոնւմ ես 5 միլիոնը ինչ թիվա՞.. իսկ 100ը՞ ...

ԻՆչ ասեմ թող որ ես սխալ լինեմ ու Ֆլորը կարենա էդ փողերը հետ բերի... 

Բայց դե սխալա ամեն դեպքում անիմաստ տեղը բալելշիկները աչքը մտնելու համար պլանկեն էտքա՜ն բարձրացնելը...

Ավելի լավ էր մի քիչ բանակցեին Կական հաստատ Զիդան չի, ոչ էլ Ռոնալդոնա Զիդան ու կասկածում եմ որ կդառնան... մի քիչ բանակցեին նորմալ գնով կառնեին... թե չէ վռազ վռազ չտեսի նման եսիմինչքան փող տվին առան յանիմ ինչ...

Ստեղ են ասել վերջը լավ լինի....

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Կանխագուշակում Նամբեր 1
> 
> Հաւորդ մրցաշրջանը սկսվումա Ռեալի 3-4 անընդմեջ հիանալի խաղերով, բոլորը հիացած են Կակայի, Ռոնալդույի, Վիլյայի ու Սիլվայի համագործակցված խաղով... Բայց հանկարծ էդ անմեղ պահին, ոնց են ասում, հաաաաա` <<կարծես ամպրոպ անամպ երկնքում>> պարապմունքի ժամանակ սրվում են հարաբերությունները գալակտիկոսի անդամների միջև... Դրա արդյունքում խաղադաշտում էլ չի լինում փոխհամագործակցում, յուրաքանչյուրը պայքարում է իր *<<ես>>*-ի համար ու ինչ? Փուչիկ, որը կտրաքի ավելի շուտ, քան սպասում եք
> 
> Ու պետք չի համեմատություններ անել պերեսյան նախորդ գալակտիկոսի հետ, էն ժամանակ ուրիշ էր, Պերեսը աստղերին բերեց աստիճանաբար, իսկ հիմա* լցոնում*ա տեղի ունենում... Ամեն մեկը փորձելուա ապացուցել,որ ինքնա լավը ու դրանից միայն կհաղթի իսպանական ֆուտբոլը, հերթական պարտությունը բոլոր ասպարեզներում


Հեսա տես ետ քո rONALDON ոնցա տրաքում քո րեալում, չարաշահումա անհատական խաղը ու.............................. տո ըտե ուրա վապշե ֆուտբոլիստ, մենակ ետի կարումա իրան լավ ձև տա ուվերջ :Tongue:

----------


## Սամվել

Ու էդա տարբերությունը Էսօրվա Ռեալի ու Բարսայի...

Բարսային հնարավոր բոլոր տիտղոսները նվաճելու համար 200 միլիոն պետք չի ...

Իսկ Ռեալին 200 միլիոննել չի հերիքի  :Smile:

----------


## Սամվել

> Հեսա տես ետ քո rONALDON ոնցա տրաքում քո րեալում, չարաշահումա անհատական խաղը ու.............................. տո ըտե ուրա վապշե ֆուտբոլիստ, մենակ ետի կարումա իրան լավ ձև տա ուվերջ


Ապեր հլը Վահիկի ավատարին նայի... էտքան նմանա՞ Ռեալի բալելշիկի ավատարի

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> ՈՒ մի բան էլ..
> 
> Լապորտայի ասածը իրականումբավականին խելամիտ բան է...
> 
> ԻՆչքան բարձր է մաքսիմալ պլանկան էնքան բարձր են համեմատական կարգով մյուս ֆուտբոլիստների գները...
> 
> Ասենք եթե մի ժամանակ պլանկեն 50 միլիոն էր... հիմա դառավ 100.. էն նույն միջին կարգի ֆուտբոլիստները գները արհեստականորեն հավայի տեղը մի 5 միլիոնով հաստատ կբարձրանա...
> 
> Ստեղ 5 դրամի մասին չի խոսքը պատկերացոնւմ ես 5 միլիոնը ինչ թիվա՞.. իսկ 100ը՞ ...
> ...


Այ գործից հասկացող մարդա է,,,,, ճիշտա ասված կարևորը վերջը լավ ըլնի

----------


## Սերխիո

ետ շաբլոն դառած_ աստղերը իրար հետ չեն կարա խաղա_ արտահայտությունը մի քիչ մի  չարաշահեք ...

----------


## Սերխիո

> ՈՒ մի բան էլ..
> 
> Լապորտայի ասածը իրականումբավականին խելամիտ բան է...
> 
> ԻՆչքան բարձր է մաքսիմալ պլանկան էնքան բարձր են համեմատական կարգով մյուս ֆուտբոլիստների գները...
> 
> Ասենք եթե մի ժամանակ պլանկեն 50 միլիոն էր... հիմա դառավ 100.. էն նույն միջին կարգի ֆուտբոլիստները գները արհեստականորեն հավայի տեղը մի 5 միլիոնով հաստատ կբարձրանա...
> 
> ....


մի բան էլ ավելացնեմ էս թեմայով ...

ձեր փոխնախագահը ասում ա, չկա ֆուտբոլիստ ,որ արժենա 65 միլիոն , բայց Մեսսի բաց թողնելու գինը 150 միլիոն ա, կամ եթե ինիեստայի համար  լուրջ առաջարկ արվի ասենք Մ.Յ.-ի կողմից  ու ինեստան ուզենա գնա կարողա 65 միլիոնից քիչ են ուզելու ? հաստատ 70 էլ կուզեն մի բան էլ ավել , նույնը էլի Մեսիին ա վերաբերվում : Այսինքն առանց մտածելա անպատասխանատու հայտարարություններ են անում ,հետո էլ հաստատ իրանց կհակասեն :
Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում ա գումարի չափին համոզված եմ որ դա երկար ժամանակ մշակված ծրագիր ա, ու դա կապեկ հաշված են Ռոնալդուից կամ  Կակաից եկող  կողմնակի եկամուտները ` նենց , որ որպես ֆուտբոլիստ իմ կարծիքով Ռոնալդուին տվել են  մոտավորապես 40-50 միլիոն, իսկ մնացածը նա հետ բերող ա առանց ֆուտբոլ խաղալու : 
Պերեսը աճուրդի սկզբունք ա օգտագործում :

----------

Ambrosine (13.06.2009), Amourchik (13.06.2009), Davo'o (13.06.2009), REAL_ist (12.06.2009), Հենո (13.06.2009)

----------


## Սամվել

> մի բան էլ ավելացնեմ էս թեմայով ...
> 
> ձեր փոխնախագահը ասում ա, չկա ֆուտբոլիստ ,որ արժենա 65 միլիոն , բայց Մեսսի բաց թողնելու գինը 150 միլիոն ա, կամ եթե ինիեստայի համար  լուրջ առաջարկ արվի ասենք Մ.Յ.-ի կողմից  ու ինեստան ուզենա գնա կարողա 65 միլիոնից քիչ են ուզելու ? հաստատ 70 էլ կուզեն մի բան էլ ավել , նույնը էլի Մեսիին ա վերաբերվում : Այսինքն առանց մտածելա անպատասխանատու հայտարարություններ են անում ,հետո էլ հաստատ իրանց կհակասեն :
> Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում ա գումարի չափին համոզված եմ որ դա երկար ժամանակ մշակված ծրագիր ա, ու դա կապեկ հաշված են Ռոնալդուից կամ  Կակաից եկող  կողմնակի եկամուտները ` նենց , որ որպես ֆուտբոլիստ իմ կարծիքով Ռոնալդուին տվել են  մոտավորապես 40-50 միլիոն, իսկ մնացածը նա հետ բերող ա առանց ֆուտբոլ խաղալու : 
> Պերեսը աճուրդի սկզբունք ա օգտագործում :


Չէ մի բանա որ տենց թիվ ասում են ուղակի նրա համար որ յան տան ֆուտբոլիստից մի բանա ռամկեն անընդհատ բարձրացնելը...

----------


## REAL_ist

Ապեր ամենաթանկ տռանսֆեռներից մեկի ուղղակի մասնակիցը Բարսանա... տակ շտո, որ իրանց տան լավ հավեսով էլ կընդունեն առաջարկը ու մյուս թմերի շահերի ու գների կայունության վեհ գաղափարների մասին չեն մտածի: Էլի եմ ասում, եթե միջնակ խաղացողների համար 20-30 են տալիս, բնականա աշխարհի լավագույն խաղացողի համար պետքա եռապատիկը տան:

----------


## Սամվել

Դե լավ ապրենք կտեսնենք  :Smile:

----------

PygmaliOn (13.06.2009)

----------


## Davo'o

> Պարզապես շատ* սովորական է*, որ Բարսան Սանտիագո Բեռնաբեու ստադիոնում *6* գոլ է լրցրել «հավերժ առաջին» *ինքնակոչիկի* դարպասը  
> Պարզապես շատ *սովորական է,* որ Բարսան նման անարգանքի մուր է քսել «հավերժ առաջին» ինքնակոչիկի սպիտակ մարզաշապիկին: 
> Պարզապես շատ *սովորական է*, որ «հավերժ առաջին» ինքնակոչիկը նաև «հավերժ աբիժնիկ» է: 
> 
> Փաստորեն երկիր մոլորակի վրա կան նույնիսկ էնպիսի մարդիկ, ովքեր մոռացել են սրա մասին


Սովորական, եթե լիներ խաղից ամիսներ անց գրեթե յուրաքանչյուր գրառմանդ մեջ չէիր հիշատակի դրա մասին: Բոլորն էլ գիտեն, որ արտասովոր աղետ է տեղի ունեցել: Եթե 2005-ի արտագնա խոշոր հաշվով հաղթանակի հիշողություններով կուլեները երջանիկ երեք տարիներ ապրեցին, քանի որ ուրախանալու ուրիշ առիթ չկար, ապա պատկերացնում եմ, թե այս 2-6-ը քանի տարվա համար է երջանիկ հիշողություններ ապահովել:

----------

Amourchik (13.06.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> Սովորական, եթե լիներ խաղից ամիսներ անց գրեթե յուրաքանչյուր գրառմանդ մեջ չէիր հիշատակի դրա մասին: Բոլորն էլ գիտեն, որ արտասովոր աղետ է տեղի ունեցել: Եթե 2005-ի արտագնա խոշոր հաշվով հաղթանակի հիշողություններով կուլեները երջանիկ երեք տարիներ ապրեցին, քանի որ ուրախանալու ուրիշ առիթ չկար, ապա պատկերացնում եմ, թե այս 2-6-ը քանի տարվա համար է երջանիկ հիշողություններ ապահովել:


Գալիս ձեր դաշտում ռեկորդներ ենք սահմանում, ու հլը մենք թույլ ենք ու երկրորդը  :Jpit:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Մինչև 2007 չոմպիոնությունն էլ ռեալիստներն էին Պերեսի շրջանի սկզբների հաղթանակների հիշողություններով, ու՞:

----------


## REAL_ist

էս էլ մեր տրիպլետը :Smile:  :LOL:

----------

Ambrosine (13.06.2009), Davo'o (13.06.2009), Taurus (13.06.2009), Լեո (13.06.2009), Հենո (13.06.2009), Ներսես_AM (13.06.2009)

----------


## Taurus

> էս էլ մեր տրիպլետը


էն Վիլյան ա?

----------


## REAL_ist

իքնա որ կա
ի դեպ Բլատտերը դրականա գնահատել Ռոնալդուի տռանսֆեռը, հազիվ չինովնիկներից մեկը խելքը գլխին բան ասեց http://goal.com/ru/news/110/трансфер...х-денег

----------


## Taurus

> իքնա որ կա


էտ երբ եկավ չիմացանք?

----------


## REAL_ist

ճամփինա, տեղ չի հասել

----------


## Սամվել

> ճամփինա, տեղ չի հասել


Մադրիդի ճամփին Գային բռնելա տարելա Պլաշադկա

----------


## Davo'o

> Գալիս ձեր դաշտում ռեկորդներ ենք սահմանում, ու հլը մենք թույլ ենք ու երկրորդը


Վստահ այո՛, ճիշտ այդպես: 2008/09 մրցաշրջանով ֆուտբոլը ոչ սկսվվել է ոչ էլ ավարտվել:




> Մինչև 2007 չոմպիոնությունն էլ ռեալիստներն էին Պերեսի շրջանի սկզբների հաղթանակների հիշողություններով, ու՞:


Շատ վատ էր, որ տիտղոսներ չէինք նվաճում: Հիմա խոսում ենք կլասկոյի մասին ու այս ենթատեքստում ասեմ, որ նույնիսկ այդ «բեքհեմյան խավարի» տարիներին շատ լավ խաղեր ենք անցկացրե ու շատ գեղեցիկ հաղթանակներ ունեցել ենք «Բարսայի» նկատմամբ:

----------


## Լեո

> Վստահ այո՛, ճիշտ այդպես: 2008/09 մրցաշրջանով ֆուտբոլը ոչ սկսվվել է ոչ էլ ավարտվել:


Իսկ որ պատմության մեջ Բարսա-Ռեալ դիմակայություններում Բարսան ավելի շատ հաղթանակներ ա տարել, քան Ռեալը, դրան ի՞նչ կասես  :Think:

----------


## Davo'o

> Իսկ որ պատմության մեջ Բարսա-Ռեալ դիմակայություններում Բարսան ավելի շատ հաղթանակներ ա տարել, քան Ռեալը, դրան ի՞նչ կասես


Առանց շախ հայտարարելու մատ կանեմ՝ ցույց տալով «Ռեալի» ու «Բարսայի» պաշտոնական խաղերի վիճակագրությունը: 206 խաղից 85-ում հաղթել է «Ռեալը», 43 դեպքում գրանցվել է ոչ-ոքի, 78 անգամ հաղթել է «Բարսելոնան»: «Ռեալը» խփել է 355 գոլ, բաց է թողել 321-ը:

----------

Amourchik (13.06.2009), Սերխիո (13.06.2009)

----------


## Vaho

Էսինչ խուճապա սաղիտ մոտ, մի խառնվել եք իրար, չնայած դրա պատճառը կա, 
Բերեք էս նաստրադամուսյան ոգին ցրենք մեջներիսցս ու կապրենք կտեսնենք :Wink:

----------

Սերխիո (13.06.2009)

----------


## Սամվել

> Առանց շախ հայտարարելու մատ կանեմ՝ ցույց տալով «Ռեալի» ու «Բարսայի» պաշտոնական խաղերի վիճակագրությունը: 206 խաղից 85-ում հաղթել է «Ռեալը», 43 դեպքում գրանցվել է ոչ-ոքի, 78 անգամ հաղթել է «Բարսելոնան»: «Ռեալը» խփել է 355 գոլ, բաց է թողել 321-ը:


ԱՊեր քիգետմ որնա Աղբյուրդ բայց պաշտոնական ստատիստիկան ինտերնետում մի հատա.... դրա մասին արդեն խոսվելա ստեղ http://www.akumb.am/showthread.php?t=6221&page=23 ...  :Wink:

----------

Լեո (13.06.2009)

----------


## Davo'o

> ԱՊեր քիգետմ որնա Աղբյուրդ բայց պաշտոնական ստատիստիկան ինտերնետում մի հատա.... դրա մասին արդեն խոսվելա ստեղ http://www.akumb.am/showthread.php?t=6221&page=23 ...


ԱՊեր ես էլ քիգետմ, որ նախորդ դարի սկզբին «Բարսան» ընկերական խաղեր հաղթելու հետ սեր է ունեցել: Ես խոսում եմ, կրկնում եմ,* ՊԱՇՏՈՆԱԿԱՆ*, խաղերի մասին:

----------

Ambrosine (13.06.2009), Amourchik (13.06.2009), REAL_ist (13.06.2009), Հենո (13.06.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

եթե երկրպագուների շրջանում է այսպիսի խուճապ, կարելի է միայն պատկերացնել Լապորտայի աշխատասենյակում ինչ է կատարվում...

----------

Amourchik (13.06.2009), Vaho (13.06.2009)

----------


## Սամվել

> եթե երկրպագուների շրջանում է այսպիսի խուճապ, կարելի է միայն պատկերացնել Լապորտայի աշխատասենյակում ինչ է կատարվում...


Ի՞Նչ խուչապ  :LOL:  :LOL:  Ես բավշե մի գրամ չեմ մտածել Ռեալը կուժեղանա...

Ընդհակառակը  :LOL:  

ԻՆձ միակ բանը որ հուզումա ՊԼանկի բարձրանալնա  :Wink:

----------

Լեո (13.06.2009)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Խուճապ  :LOL:  

վերջնա  :LOL:  ի՞նչ խուճապ   :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## Legolas

Հզոր ա էլի Ռեալը հզոր, իզուր չի որ  Արքայական են ասում:

----------

Ambrosine (13.06.2009), Amourchik (13.06.2009), Vaho (13.06.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Հզոր ա էլի Ռեալը հզոր, իզուր չի որ  Արքայական են ասում:


ու իզուր չի, որ էսքան թշնամի ունի...

----------

Amourchik (13.06.2009), Legolas (13.06.2009), Vaho (13.06.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ի՞Նչ խուչապ  Ես բավշե մի գրամ չեմ մտածել Ռեալը կուժեղանա...
> 
> Ընդհակառակը  
> 
> ԻՆձ միակ բանը որ հուզումա ՊԼանկի բարձրանալնա





> Խուճապ  
> 
> վերջնա  ի՞նչ խուճապ


խուճապ ա, խուճապ... դուք չգիտեք :Tongue:

----------


## Arxangelo

Այս տարի Ռեալը ամենաուժեղ թիմն է լինելու, Կական և Ռոնալդոն արդեն թիմում են, շուտով սպասվում է Վիլաաի և Վիդիչի տրանսֆերը

----------

Ambrosine (13.06.2009), Amourchik (13.06.2009), Vaho (13.06.2009), Սերխիո (13.06.2009)

----------


## Vaho

> խուճապ ա, խուճապ... դուք չգիտեք


Խուճապը որնա տագնապա, շփոթությունա :LOL: 

Էն որ մլիկների բույնը քանդում ես ու սաղ, բնից հելնում են ու գլուխները բռնաց, խառնվում են իրար ու չգիդեն ուր փախչեն էհ՞, այդ նույն վիճակնա :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Taurus

> Մադրիդի ճամփին Գային բռնելա տարելա Պլաշադկա


 Ստեղ են ասում, Նադյան բոլորին էլ "տալիս է", բայց մեկա վերջինն է մեռնում

----------


## Լեո

Ում ուզում ա թող բերի Ռեալը, մեզ ինչ  :Tongue:  Մենք էնպիսի կազմ ունենք, որ երկրորդ նման կազմ չկա աշխարհում, հազար հատ Քիսոներ էլ գան  :Tongue:  Բան ու գործ չունենք, խուճապի մատնվենք  :LOL:  Ուղղակի ասում, խոսում, ուրախանում ենք էլի  :Jpit:  Դուք էլ մեզ հետ ուրախացենք... մինչև նոր մրցաշրջանը կմեկնարկի: Էն ժամանակ ուրախանալու առիթներ արդեն քիչ կունենաք  :Tongue:   :Hands Up:

----------


## Լեո

> Առանց շախ հայտարարելու մատ կանեմ:


Առանց շախի մատ չի լինում: Զգույշ եղիր ինքնամատ չլինես  :Wink: 



> http://www.akumb.am/showthread.php?t=6221&page=23 ...

----------


## REAL_ist

Մի հատ Դավոյի բերած աղբյուրը նայի, ՊԱՇՏՈՆԱԿԱՆ խաղերի վիճակագրություննա, ընդ որում ոչ միայն Լա Լիգայում: Պրիտոմ իտներնետի հանրագիտարանում գրած, ոչ թե ինչ որ փախած սայտից :Wink:

----------


## Լեո

Ինտերնետի հանրագիտարանն էլ չափանիշ ա, հա՞  :Xeloq:  Գիտե՞ք ինչքան զիբիլ կա էդ հանրագիտարանում  :Blink:

----------


## Arman_I

e__archivo_graphic_10_1_2_20090612_YKAP12.eps.jpg
Чем больше и дороже игроков приобретёт "Мадрид", тем приятнее будет праздновать победу над ними...
Էս Պեպի ու մասնավորապես իմ տեսակետնա...Ժող ընդհամենը 15 օր առաջ պատմություն եք կերտել....ընգել եք Քիսո ու կանֆետ եք քննարկում...մեզ ինչ.... :Wink: Լապորտան շաաատ ճիշտ խոսքերա ասել...Մեջբերում եմ.."Նրանք միլիոններր են ծախսում աստղ ձեռք բերելու համար,մենք ինքներս ենք աճեցնում,ստեղծում դրանցից էլ լավ աստղերի..." :Cool:

----------

Yellow Raven (13.06.2009), Լեո (13.06.2009), Ներսես_AM (13.06.2009), Սամվել (13.06.2009)

----------


## Սերխիո

մի բան էլ ավելացնեմ տրանսֆերների իրականացման հետ կապված…
Ռեալը Բիլբաոն չի ,որ իրա սաների վրա հենվի, մեծ ակումբները միշտ էլ նման քայլերի դիմել են,ուղղակի հիմա ստավկեքն են բարձրացել , բայց դա կապված է նաև ֆուտբոլում տեղի ունեցած փոփոխությունների հետ, գործակալներ և 1000 ու 1 զահրուզիբիլներ…
Բարսելոնն էլ իրա դրիմ թիմում ունեցել ա Ստոիչկով ու Ռոմարիո, որոնք կայացած աստղերի կարգավիճակում են  բարսա եկել , կամ 2004-ին բարսայում տեղի ունեցած հեղափոխությունը , գնացին մեծ թվով աստղեր ու սաներ ,նրանց փոխարինեցին Ռոնալդինյոն,որ աշխարհի չեմպիոն էր, Էտօ՛օ ,որ Լապորտայի ասած՝Ռեալի աճացրած բույսն էր , Դեկուն՝ որպես ՉԼ-ի հաղթողի առաջատար ու Ժյուլին որպես ՉԼ-ի ֆինալիստի առաջատար , այսինքն ետ ժամանակ բարսայում տող էին տալիս միայն ներմուծվածները…
ես օրինակ եմ բերում բարսային ,քանի որ ես թեման հենց իրանց երկրպագուների հետ ա  քննարկվում…
ուղղակի հիմա մի ժամանակ ա բարսը ապրում ,ուր  տոն են տալիս  իրանց « Սուրբ երրորդությունը» ՝ *մեսսին-ինեսան-չավի*՝ իրանց սաները , բայց դա հիմք չի լապորտայի միանշանակ դուս տալու ,թե իրանք բեսամթ ֆաբրիկա են …

----------

Ambrosine (18.06.2009), Davo'o (14.06.2009), REAL_ist (13.06.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> *մեսսին-ինեսան-չավի*


+ Պույոլ  :Tongue: 

Հ.Գ. *Մ*եսսի-*Ի*նեստա-*Չ*ավի  :Wink:

----------


## Լեո

Քիսոն Քիսո, բայց նրա խաղով չհիանալ, նշանակում է չսիրել ֆուտբոլ  :Smile:  
Ուշադրություն դարձրեք 4-րդ և 2-րդ գոլերին, սուպեր գոլեր են  :Ok:

----------

Amourchik (13.06.2009), Davo'o (14.06.2009), REAL_ist (13.06.2009), Vaho (13.06.2009), Հենո (14.06.2009), Սամվել (13.06.2009)

----------


## Amourchik

> Գալիս ձեր դաշտում ռեկորդներ ենք սահմանում, ու հլը մենք թույլ ենք ու երկրորդը


ընդհամենը մի բան ասեմ՝ռեկորդները նրա համար են, որ գերազանցվեն, մեկ էլ եկեք չմոռանանք, որ դուք գործ ունեք աշխարհի ամենառեկորդակիր թիմի հետ և այդքան մի կրկնեք էլի, մի քիչ շաաաատ չի՞:
Արդեն ձանձրալի է դառնում այն, որ Ռեալի ամեն ձեռքբերումից հետո սկսվում ա մի հանգի քննադատություն թափվել, մի բան հաստատ է՝ձեզ դուր չի գալիս՝դա բնական է ՝, մեզ շաաաաաատ ա դուր գալիս և դա էլ ա բնական :Ok:

----------


## Amourchik

Ճիշտն ասած ես մի քիչ մտահոգվում եմ մեր մաիզչի կարողությունների համար, քանի որ մարզիչից ա կախված լինելու ամեն ինչը, աստղերի հետ շփվելու ունակությունները կբավարար ե՞ն, թե ոչ:Մեր թիմում շատ բարդ բնավորություններով խաղացողներ կան՝Ռոնալդու(արդեն), Գուտի, որոշ չափով Ռամոս,........, չգիտեմ միգուցե էլի լինեն, բայց չեմ կարող ասել, դրա համար էլ մարզչի հետ  շատ բաներ եմ կապում, բայց դեռ չգիտեմ, թե ինչ սպասել :Think:

----------


## Amourchik

հա մոռացա ասել, որ շաատ ուրախ եմ նաև նրա համար, որ հազիվ ընտիր տուգանային իրացնողներ կունենանք, չնայած ունեցել ենք Դեվիդ Բեքհեմ, տուգանայինների մաեստրոն, բայց հիմա էլ լավ իրացնողներ կունենանք ինչը շաաատ ա ուրախացնում :Hands Up:

----------


## REAL_ist

Պելեգրինիի ընտրությունը ինձ թվումա ճիշտ էր: Ռեալում իրա ամենահզոր ժամանակներում էլ մարզիչը 2-րդ էլ չե, 3-րդ պլանումա եղել: Պելեգրինին էտ դերի համար շատ հարմարա: Բացի դրանից Վիլյառեալը գեղեցիկ հարձակվողական ֆուտբոլ էր խաղում իրա համեստ կազմով ու դառավ 2-րդը Իսպանիայում նախանցած տարի: Իսկ օրինակ Մոուրինյոն ոչ մի ձև 3-րդ պլանի հետ հաշտվող չի ու հենց դրա համար էլ դեմ էի իրա գալուն: Ռեալում մարզիչը ուղղակի չպետքա խանգարի աշխարհի լավագույն խաղացողներին իրենց խաղը խաղալ :Smile:

----------


## Սամվել

> Մի հատ Դավոյի բերած աղբյուրը նայի, ՊԱՇՏՈՆԱԿԱՆ խաղերի վիճակագրություննա, ընդ որում ոչ միայն Լա Լիգայում: Պրիտոմ իտներնետի հանրագիտարանում գրած, ոչ թե ինչ որ փախած սայտից


Ապեր էդ նույն հանրագիտարչանում Կակային ժամը մեկ մի թիմ էին բերում  :Wink:

----------


## Amourchik

էս էլ մեր մյուս նորեկը, որին ես շաաաաատ եմ սիրում, ինչ լավա որ եկավ վերջապես :Love:

----------

Davo'o (14.06.2009), Yellow Raven (14.06.2009), Լեո (13.06.2009), Սամվել (14.06.2009)

----------


## Amourchik

Այս տեսահոլովակի մեջ, ինձ անչափ դուր եկան 6,5,4,3 և 1 համարի գոլերը, շատ եմ սիրում նման ոճի գոլեր :Love: իրան ես ավելի եմ սիրում,քան Ռոնալդուին, բայց երկուսի համար էլ շատ ուրախ եմ ու ուզում եմ ասել բարի գալուստ :Wink:

----------


## Amourchik

> Քիսոն Քիսո, բայց նրա խաղով չհիանալ, նշանակում է չսիրել ֆուտբոլ  
> Ուշադրություն դարձրեք 4-րդ և 2-րդ գոլերին, սուպեր գոլեր են  
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-GJetwg_nGs


2-րդը ընտիրն ա :Wink:

----------


## REAL_ist

Ռեալի մինչև 18 տարեկանների թիմը դարձելա աշխարհի ակումբային չեմպիոն :Smile:  ֆինալում 2-1 Բարսային են կրել:

----------

Ambrosine (18.06.2009), Amourchik (14.06.2009), Davo'o (14.06.2009), Vaho (13.06.2009), Սերխիո (14.06.2009)

----------


## Taurus

> մի բան էլ ավելացնեմ տրանսֆերների իրականացման հետ կապված…
> Ռեալը Բիլբաոն չի ,որ իրա սաների վրա հենվի, մեծ ակումբները միշտ էլ նման քայլերի դիմել են,ուղղակի հիմա ստավկեքն են բարձրացել , բայց դա կապված է նաև ֆուտբոլում տեղի ունեցած փոփոխությունների հետ, գործակալներ և 1000 ու 1 զահրուզիբիլներ…
> Բարսելոնն էլ իրա դրիմ թիմում ունեցել ա Ստոիչկով ու Ռոմարիո, որոնք կայացած աստղերի կարգավիճակում են  բարսա եկել , կամ 2004-ին բարսայում տեղի ունեցած հեղափոխությունը , գնացին մեծ թվով աստղեր ու սաներ ,նրանց փոխարինեցին Ռոնալդինյոն,որ աշխարհի չեմպիոն էր, Էտօ՛օ ,որ Լապորտայի ասած՝Ռեալի աճացրած բույսն էր , Դեկուն՝ որպես ՉԼ-ի հաղթողի առաջատար ու Ժյուլին որպես ՉԼ-ի ֆինալիստի առաջատար , այսինքն ետ ժամանակ բարսայում տող էին տալիս միայն ներմուծվածները…
> ես օրինակ եմ բերում բարսային ,քանի որ ես թեման հենց իրանց երկրպագուների հետ ա  քննարկվում…
> ուղղակի հիմա մի ժամանակ ա բարսը ապրում ,ուր  տոն են տալիս  իրանց « Սուրբ երրորդությունը» ՝ *մեսսին-ինեսան-չավի*՝ իրանց սաները , բայց դա հիմք չի լապորտայի միանշանակ դուս տալու ,թե իրանք բեսամթ ֆաբրիկա են …


Բարսան բեսամթ ֆաբրիկայա…
հեսա Դոս Սանտոսի ախպերը մի քիչ էլ մեծանա, կասի ինչը ինչոց ա, Տյագուին արդեն տեսել ենք, լավ էլ չշարունակեմ...
18 տարեկաններն էլ են էլի առած, հենա մեկը անգկլիացի ա, մյուսը սևամորթ, իսպանացիներին էլ Ատլետիկոից էն խողով բերում :Tongue:

----------


## Davo'o

> Առանց շախի մատ չի լինում:


Էլ ինչ հանճարեղ մտքեր կարող ես արտահայտել: Չլինի թե՞ 2+2=4 կամ գնդակը կլոր է ու դաշտը հարթ: 




> Ինտերնետի հանրագիտարանն էլ չափանիշ ա, հա՞  Գիտե՞ք ինչքան զիբիլ կա էդ հանրագիտարանում


Գիտենք, որ զիբիլ էլ կարող է լինել այդ հանրագիտարանում, որովհետև յուրաքանչյուրը կարող է այնտեղ հոդվածներ ավելացնել ու խմբագրել: Բայց այնտեղ նաև բացարձակ ճշմարտություններ կան: Իմ բերած օրինակը հենց այդ դեպքերից էր:

----------


## REAL_ist

> 18 տարեկաններն էլ են էլի առած, հենա մեկը անգկլիացի ա, մյուսը սևամորթ, իսպանացիներին էլ Ատլետիկոից էն խողով բերում


Մեսսին էլա առած :Smile:

----------


## Amourchik

> Ռեալի մինչև 18 տարեկանների թիմը դարձելա աշխարհի ակումբային չեմպիոն ֆինալում 2-1 Բարսային են կրել:


մեծերին էլ հերթ կհասնի ու շատ շուտով :Wink:  :Tongue:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Բարսան բեսամթ ֆաբրիկայա…
> հեսա Դոս Սանտոսի ախպերը մի քիչ էլ մեծանա, կասի ինչը ինչոց ա, Տյագուին արդեն տեսել ենք, լավ էլ չշարունակեմ...


Գայ Ասուլինին մոռացար, հեսա տեսեք ինչա անելու էս կամ մյուս տարի :Wink:

----------


## Լեո

> Էլ ինչ հանճարեղ մտքեր կարող ես արտահայտել:


Դու հանճարեղ ֆուտբոլագետ ես:

----------

Davo'o (14.06.2009), Taurus (14.06.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> *փողը չի կարևորը,* մենք թագավոր ենք լյուբոյ էտոոօյա տիպների համեմատ


Ճիշտ ես, փողը կարևոր չէ, կարևորը փողի քանակությունն ա  :Jpit: 

Ու Ռեալում ոնց որ սրան լուրջ հավատացել են  :LOL:

----------


## Davo'o

> Դու հանճարեղ ֆուտբոլագետ ես:


Մերսի ապե  :Blush:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Աչքիս Վիլյան չկպավ :LOL: 

http://www.euro-football.ru/news/sho...hp3?num=116431

----------

Լեո (14.06.2009)

----------


## REAL_ist

Վիլյային եթե չառնեն, ինձ թվումա Ռիբերին կգա, հաշվի առնելով որ Կական էլ, Ռոնադլուն էլ կարան հարձակվող խաղան, վատ տարբերակ չի

----------


## Սերխիո

> Բարսան բեսամթ ֆաբրիկայա…
> հեսա Դոս Սանտոսի ախպերը մի քիչ էլ մեծանա, կասի ինչը ինչոց ա, Տյագուին արդեն տեսել ենք, լավ էլ չշարունակեմ...
> 18 տարեկաններն էլ են էլի առած, հենա մեկը անգկլիացի ա, մյուսը սևամորթ, իսպանացիներին էլ Ատլետիկոից էն խողով բերում


Էդո ջան , մի հատ կազմ գրեմ ,որը Ռեալի սաներից ա կազմված վերջի 3-4 տարվա :Ok: 

-----------------Դիեգո Լոպես
Տորես------Խ.Գարսիյա---Արբելոա--Լուիս Ֆելիպե
---------Դե լա Ռեդ --Գրաներո
----------------Խուրադո
Նեգրադո---Սոլդադո-------Մատա

----------


## Ուրվական

*Մոդերատորական: Կարդացե՛ք ակումբի կանոնադրությունը: Մասնավորապես.
2.1.6. Չի թույլատրվում տեղադրել այնպիսի նյութեր, որոնցում ինչ-որ անհատի, կազմակերպության, պետության, իշխանական և այլ մարմինների, ազգության, հասարակության ինչ-որ խավի կամ այլնի նկատմամբ կա ծաղրական վերաբերմունք, վիրավորական արտահայտություններ:
Ու ընդհանրապես, ֆուտբոլում էլ, ռասիզմը տեղ չունի ու չպիտի ունենա: Նույնն էլ ակումբում: 
Բոլոր ռասայական վիրավորանքները, դրանց արձագանքները ջնջվել են, այս անգամ առանց  տուգանային միավորների, սակայն այսուհետև նմանատիպ գրառումները կջնջվեն, իսկ հեղինակները կստանան տուգանային բարձր միավորներ:*

----------

Yellow Raven (15.06.2009), Մարկիզ (14.06.2009), Ներսես_AM (14.06.2009), Սամվել (14.06.2009)

----------


## Սամվել

> Էդո ջան , մի հատ կազմ գրեմ ,որը Ռեալի սաներից ա կազմված վերջի 3-4 տարվա
> 
> -----------------Դիեգո Լոպես
> Տորես------Խ.Գարսիյա---Արբելոա--Լուիս Ֆելիպե
> ---------Դե լա Ռեդ --Գրաներո
> ----------------Խուրադո
> Նեգրադո---Սոլդադո-------Մատա


ԻՆձ թվումա մենք չարժի սենց գրենք Բարսայի սաներով... մի տեեսակ դաժան կլինի  :Wink:

----------

Yellow Raven (15.06.2009)

----------


## Taurus

> Էդո ջան , մի հատ կազմ գրեմ ,որը Ռեալի սաներից ա կազմված վերջի 3-4 տարվա
> 
> -----------------Դիեգո Լոպես
> Տորես------Խ.Գարսիյա---Արբելոա--Լուիս Ֆելիպե
> ---------Դե լա Ռեդ --Գրաներո
> ----------------Խուրադո
> Նեգրադո---Սոլդադո-------Մատա


հա ինչ? 
3, պայթի տրաքի 4 ֆուտբոլիստ եմ տեսնում, լավա Բալբոա չես գրել

----------

Yellow Raven (15.06.2009)

----------


## Սերխիո

Սամո, դաժանը որնա ? են որ Դոս Սանթոսը Տոտենհեմում տեղ չունի ?

Իսկ ,են որ Ատլետիկոյի ( Խուրադո ), Լիվերպուլի (Արբելոա) , Վիլառելաի ( Դիեգո.Լ )` հնարավոր Մ.Յ-ի ,Վալեսիայի (Մատա)+ հավաքականի ( Դե լա Ռեդ)+ապագա գրանդ ակումբի ֆուտբոլիստ Նեգրադո  պես ֆուլբոլիստներ տված ակադեմիային, հակադրվում ա լապորտան իրա բարսա Բ.-ով  ` անամոթություն ա իրա տրամաչափի մարդու համար , որ ետքան մանրանում ա :
Բան չունեմ ասելու  բարսայի դպրոցի վերաբերյալ , իրոք, հիանում եմ նրանց հետակետայինների արտադրանքով `Դե լա Պենյա, Գվարդիոլա, Չավի , Ինեսա, ինչ որ չափով Ֆաբրեգաս :

Ռեալի առումով բերած իմ օրինակները միայն վերջի  5 տարիներին էր վերաբերում  , քանի որ երկար կտեվի թվարկել ակումբի պատմության ընթացքում տված հռչակավոր սաների անունը:

Հ.Գ.

իսկ էս խնդալու ա `«Барселона» начала переговоры о приобретении Вильи :LOL: 
http://www.sports.ru/football/13266092.html

----------


## Taurus

Ես կուզեմ Վիլյան գա Բարսա, Կակա Ու Ռոնալդու չէի ուզի, իսկ Վիլյա կուզեմ

----------


## Սերխիո

> Ես կուզեմ Վիլյան գա Բարսա, Կակա Ու Ռոնալդու չէի ուզի, իսկ Վիլյա կուզեմ


Ետ նրա համար , որ Մեսի ու Ինեսա ունեք, ոչ էթե նրանք վատն են,ետ էլ շեշտի :Wink:  , Իսկ Վիլյաին ով չի ուզի ?  :Shok:

----------


## Սամվել

> Սամո, դաժանը որնա ?


Էն որ Մենակ Դոս Սանթոսին հիշեցիր...

Բայց Մեսսիի Խավիի ԻՆյեստայի Ֆաբրեգասի Տրամաչափի աստղ երևի մենակ Ռաուլնա

----------


## Սերխիո

> Էն որ Մենակ Դոս Սանթոսին հիշեցիր...
> 
> Բայց Մեսսիի Խավիի ԻՆյեստայի Ֆաբրեգասի Տրամաչափի աստղ երևի մենակ Ռաուլնա


Դե Ֆաբրեգասին ետքան չեմ համարում , քանի որ իրան մշակեց ու ադամանդ սարքեց Վենգերը, չես կարա ասես, թե Խուրադոն եթե ընկներ ձեռը, հիմա ով կլիներ :Think: 
Չավին եքա մարդա 29-30 տարեկան ա , ետ հաշիվ չի , վերջի 4-5 տարվա արտադրանքի մասին ա ,իսկ մեսին ու ինեսան ուրիշ են :Ok: 

Հ.Գ.

Իսպանիայում ամենալավ դպրոց ունի ,իմ կածիքով, Սևիլյան , ա~յ դարբնոց եմ ասել :Shok:  :Ok:

----------


## Taurus

դե Ռաուլը մնում ա Ռաուլ…
Վիլլյան էսօր գոլ փխեց :Wink:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Բայց Մեսսիի Խավիի ԻՆյեստայի Ֆաբրեգասի Տրամաչափի աստղ երևի մենակ Ռաուլնա


Կասիլյասին մի մոռացի :Wink: Եթե Ֆաբռեգասը Բարսայի սանա, ուրեմն Մեսսին Նյուելս Օլդ Բոյսի, Ինիեստան էլ Ալբասետեյի սանա:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

Ժողովուրդ Վիլյան ու՞ր ա գնացել:
Կարո՞ղ ա Ռեալ ա եկել վրես խաբար չկա: :Jpit:

----------


## Amourchik

Վիլյան հազար անգամ էս տարի ասեց, որ ուզում ա գա Ռեալ, դրա մասին ասել էր Չելսիի մարզական տնօրենը/եթե չեմ սխալվում/:Նա ասել էր, որ Վիլյային անհնար ա գնել, քանի որ ինքն անձամբ ուզում է գնալ միայն Ռեալ, եթե ոչ, ապա կմնա Վալենսիայում, Ռեալը չգնեց նրան, քանի որ Վալենսիայի նախագահը ամեն օր մի գին էր ուզում ու Պերեսը սկզբունքայնորեն հրաժարվեց բանակցություններից, մի գուցե վերսկսեն բանակցությունները, երբ Վիլյան վերադառն ա հայրենիք և իր վերջին խոսքն ասի :Wink:

----------


## Սերխիո

Վիլյան հավանաբար գնա Մ.Յ. , քանի որ նրա համար Պրիմեր լիգայի համար ռեկորդային գումար են խոստացել 52 միլիոն եվրո :

Բայց չեմ կարող նորից չանդրադառնալ Ռոնալդուի տրանսֆերին , ախր բաա~ցումաաաաա :LOL: 

El Mundo Իսպանիա-<<Մադրիդը վճարեց Ռոնալդուի համար 57 անգամ ավել, քան եթե նա լիներ ոսկուց >>

El Pais Իսպանիա-<<Ֆլորենտինո Պերեսը ապրում է այլ գալակտիկայում>>

Record Պորտուգալիա-<<Ռոնալդու 24 ժամում ավելի է  վաստակում , քան Պորտուգալիայի նախագաը 2 ամսում>>

Gazzetta dello Sport Իտալիա <<Սա արդար չէ: Խելագար Ռեալը Կակայից հետո գնում է Ռոնալդուին>>

Marca, Իսպանիա<<Դարի պայմանագիրը>>

հիմա այնպիսի օրեր են , որ ով  չի ալարում քննադատում ա ետ տրանսֆերը `Բուֆոնը , Ֆիգուն :Bad:  , Մեցելդերը, Պլատինին , Բարսելոնի անձնակազմը `հավաքարարից լապորտա ...

Բայց ամենաճիշտ մեկնաբանությունը տվել է ՖԻՖԱ-ի նախագահ Բլատերը ,որը ասել է ,թե այդ տրանսֆերում ոչ մի աննորմալ բան չկա , մի քանի տարի առաջ Պիկասոյի նկարը գնել են 100 միլիոնով , և ինչ-որ մեկը այն պահում է իրա տանը և միայնակ հմայվում , իսկ Ռեալը վճարելով այդքան գումար , հնարավորություն է տալիս շաբաթվա մեջ 1-2 անգամ տասնյակ միլիոնավոր մարդկաց վայելել այդ գեղագիտական հաճույք :Ok: 

Հ.Գ.
*
Աստղերի գնելով դու կատարում ես ներդրում.* _Ֆլորենտինո Պերես_

----------

Ambrosine (18.06.2009), PygmaliOn (15.06.2009), REAL_ist (15.06.2009), Vaho (15.06.2009), Հենո (18.06.2009)

----------


## Taurus

Կրիշտիանուն ու Ռամոսը մի ֆլանգում են չէ?
Ռամոսը հետեվից, Ռոնալդուն էլ դեմից, փաաաաաաայ ափսոս Կական էկավ, թե չէ Գուտին էլ կլիներ մեջտեղը կդառնար Գեյ-պառադ…
Հա լավ կատակ եմ անում, սրտներիտ մոտիկ մի ընդունեք, լավ ա մյուս սեզոնում մի քիչ կդիմադրենք ձեր հզոր ակումբին, չեք նեղանա չէ?

----------

Լեո (17.06.2009)

----------


## GevSky

*«Ռեալը այլ ակումբ է Բարսան այլ... Դրանք տարբեր փիլիսոփայություններ են... Մեկը մեծ գումար է ներդնում պատրաստի ապրանքի համար, մյուսը՝ այն արտադրելու համար.... Մեկն ուզում է աստղային փայլով ստեղծել ֆուտբոլ, մյուսը՝ ֆուտբոլով աստղային փայլ... Մեկը ավելորդ փողը ներդնում է երեխաների երազանքների իրականացման մեջ, մյուսը՝  սեփական երազանքները  ստանդարտ քմահաճույքի վերածելու մեջ… Մենք ընդամենը կամրապնդենք առանց այնել հզորագույն կոլեկտիվը և շեշտը կդնենք թիմային գեղեցիկ ֆուտբոլի վրա, մենք դուրս չենք գա մեր սկզբունքներից և մենտալիտետից, հետևաբար, ի տարբերություն որոշ ակումբների, մենք կշարունակենք ցուցադրել ֆուտբոլ, որտեղ կփայլի թիմային խաղը, այլ ոչ թե աստղային »*
Ժ. Լապորտա

*«Մենք ունենք ֆուտբոլիստներ, որոնց արժեքը ես գնահատում եմ աշխարհի ամենահարուստ ակումբի բյուջեյի կրկնապատիկի չափով, հետևաբար ես այն ամենաերջանիկ մարդն եմ, որը մարզում է այդ վառ անհատականություններին, դրանք աստղեր են, որոնց կնքել են մարդիկ: Մարդիկ ովքեր սիրում են ֆուտբոլ նայել և սիրում են ֆուտբոլը, ինձ համար գոյություն ունեն ուրիշ արժեքներ որոնք թղթադրամներից բարձր են գտնվում՝  դա կոլեկտիվ հասկացությունն է և իհարկե այն տրամադրությունը, որը տիրում է հանդերձարանում, իսկ ֆուտբոլիստի լավ կամ վատ խաղալը այս դեպքում հավատացեք քիչ էական է»*
Խ. Գվարդիոլա

----------

Լեո (17.06.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> Բայց ամենաճիշտ մեկնաբանությունը տվել է ՖԻՖԱ-ի նախագահ Բլատերը ,որը ասել է ,թե այդ տրանսֆերում ոչ մի աննորմալ բան չկա , մի քանի տարի առաջ Պիկասոյի նկարը գնել են 100 միլիոնով , և ինչ-որ մեկը այն պահում է իրա տանը և միայնակ հմայվում , *իսկ Ռեալը վճարելով այդքան գումար , հնարավորություն է տալիս շաբաթվա մեջ 1-2 անգամ տասնյակ միլիոնավոր մարդկաց վայելել այդ գեղագիտական հաճույք*





> «Ռեալը այլ ակումբ է Բարսան այլ... Դրանք տարբեր փիլիսոփայություններ են... Մեկը մեծ գումար է ներդնում պատրաստի ապրանքի համար, մյուսը՝ այն արտադրելու համար.... Մեկն ուզում է աստղային փայլով ստեղծել ֆուտբոլ, մյուսը՝ ֆուտբոլով աստղային փայլ... *Մեկը ավելորդ փողը ներդնում է երեխաների երազանքների իրականացման մեջ, մյուսը՝  սեփական երազանքները  ստանդարտ քմահաճույքի վերածելու մեջ…* Մենք ընդամենը կամրապնդենք առանց այնել հզորագույն կոլեկտիվը և շեշտը կդնենք թիմային գեղեցիկ ֆուտբոլի վրա, մենք դուրս չենք գա մեր սկզբունքներից և մենտալիտետից, հետևաբար, ի տարբերություն որոշ ակումբների, մենք կշարունակենք ցուցադրել ֆուտբոլ, որտեղ կփայլի թիմային խաղը, այլ ոչ թե աստղային »
> Ժ. Լապորտա


Լապորտան լիրվ դիպուկ պատասխանել ա Բլատերին  :Smile:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Լապորտան լիրվ դիպուկ պատասխանել ա Բլատերին


Լապորտան իրան հակասող ,ու նեռվերից թույլ մարդ ա, ամեն դեպքում իրա պանիկան իրան չգովելի իրավիճակի մեջ ա գցել ,ու եթե վիլյաին 50 միլոնով առնեն , թո են ժամանակ բացատրի, թե խի իրանց սան Կռկիչին չեն դարձնում հիմնական հարձակվող : Ուղղակի Մեսսի, իսենայի պահով համընկել ա ժամանակաշրջանը  լեզուն երգարելա հայվանի :Angry2:

----------

Davo'o (18.06.2009), REAL_ist (17.06.2009), Vaho (18.06.2009), Ապե Ջան (18.06.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> Լապորտան իրան հակասող ,ու նեռվերից թույլ մարդ ա, ամեն դեպքում իրա պանիկան իրան չգովելի իրավիճակի մեջ ա գցել ,ու եթե վիլյաին 50 միլոնով առնեն , թո են ժամանակ բացատրի, թե խի իրանց սան Կռկիչին չեն դարձնում հիմնական հարձակվող : Ուղղակի Մեսսի, իսենայի պահով համընկել ա ժամանակաշրջանը  լեզուն երգարելա հայվանի


Սերխիո ջան, բա ուզում ես 11-ից 11-ը ի՞ր սաները լինեն  :Xeloq:  Նման բան ֆուտբոլում չի լինում (կամ միայն Փյունիկում ա լինում  :Jpit:  ): 

Մեսսի, Ինիեստա, Պույոլ... Մի՞թե քիչ է  :Think:

----------

Ապե Ջան (18.06.2009)

----------


## Arman_I

> *Լապորտան իրան հակասող ,ու նեռվերից թույլ մարդ ա*, ամեն դեպքում իրա պանիկան իրան չգովելի իրավիճակի մեջ ա գցել ,ու եթե վիլյաին 50 միլոնով առնեն , թո են ժամանակ բացատրի, թե խի իրանց սան Կռկիչին չեն դարձնում հիմնական հարձակվող : Ուղղակի Մեսսի, իսենայի պահով համընկել ա ժամանակաշրջանը  լեզուն երգարելա հայվանի


Վերջն էր.... :Hands Up: Ասեմ որ հենց Լապորտանա բազմաթիվ անգամ աչքի ընկել երկաթե նյարդերով ու բարդագույն իրավիճակներում ճիշտ որոշումներ կայացնելու հատկություններով,,,սկսենք հերթով...2003-2004...իր առաջին մրցաշրջանը նախագահի կարգավիճակում...մրցաշրջանի 1ին կեսից հետո թիմը ընթանում էր 10րդ-ի կարգի տեղում...ամբողջ Բառսելոնիզմը պահանջում էր Ռայկարդի հրաժարականը...ոմանք նաև անձամբ իրենը...էտ մարդը տեղի չտվեց այդ ահավոր ճնշմանը և ժամանակ խնդրեց...ի տարբերություն ձեր թուլամորթների,որոնք անհապաղ ռադ կանեին մարզչին սեփական անձը փրկելու համար...ինչ տեղի ունեցավ հետագայում բոլորս գիտենք...Բառսան հառնեց մոխիրներից և գրավեց 2րդ տեղը...Հետագայում 2 փայլուն մրցաշրջան...Լա լիգաներ,ՉԼ 2006-ին...այնուհետև էսքանից հետո բնականաբար նկատվեց անկում...և գազազած Բառսելոնիզմը շատ շուտ մոռացավ հաղթանակները և նորից պահանջեց անհապաղ հրաժարական...այստեղ բնականաբար նորից զուգահեռներ է պետք անցկացնել Ռեալի հետ...Փախուստը ինչպես Պեռեսը 2006ին,կամ Կալդեռոնը այս տարի ապահովված էր Ռեալի դեպքում...էս Մարդը տղամարդկություն գտավ իր մեջ և ասաց որ վստահաբար շարունակելու է...եղավ նույնիսկ վստահության հանրաքվե...որտեղ Լապորտան հրաշքով մազապուրծ եղավ...նրան դեմ արտահայտվեց 60%ը պահանջվող 66% փոխարեն...թեև նա կարող էր հանգիստ կեղծիքների դիմել,մեծն Կալդեռոնից խորհուրդներ հարցնելով... :LOL: Նա նշանակեց Պեպին...ահավոր ռիսկ...անփորձ մի երիտասարդ...և նորից ժամանակը ցույց տվեց որ դա փայլուն որոշում էր,այս անգամ էլ Ֆանտաստիկ հաղթանակ անհուսալի թվացող իրավիճակում...և այս ամենից հետո Լապորտային անվանել թույլ մարդ... :LOL:

----------

GevSky (18.06.2009), Yellow Raven (18.06.2009), Լեո (18.06.2009)

----------


## GevSky

Կավելացնեի նաև, որ Պերեսը շատ պետկա հաց ու պանիր ուտի որ Լապորտայի պես ուղեղ ունենա... Զոռը տվելա մենակ իրա փողերին... եսա որՌեալը բան չշահեց կռուպնի տակա տալու տենամ ոնց տակից դուրս գալւ որ բյուջեն ճեղքվացք տվեց :Think:

----------


## Davo'o

> *«Ռեալը այլ ակումբ է Բարսան այլ... Դրանք տարբեր փիլիսոփայություններ են... Մեկը մեծ գումար է ներդնում պատրաստի ապրանքի համար, մյուսը՝ այն արտադրելու համար.... Մեկն ուզում է աստղային փայլով ստեղծել ֆուտբոլ, մյուսը՝ ֆուտբոլով աստղային փայլ... Մեկը ավելորդ փողը ներդնում է երեխաների երազանքների իրականացման մեջ, մյուսը՝  սեփական երազանքները  ստանդարտ քմահաճույքի վերածելու մեջ… Մենք ընդամենը կամրապնդենք առանց այնել հզորագույն կոլեկտիվը և շեշտը կդնենք թիմային գեղեցիկ ֆուտբոլի վրա, մենք դուրս չենք գա մեր սկզբունքներից և մենտալիտետից, հետևաբար, ի տարբերություն որոշ ակումբների, մենք կշարունակենք ցուցադրել ֆուտբոլ, որտեղ կփայլի թիմային խաղը, այլ ոչ թե աստղային »*
> Ժ. Լապորտա


«Շները հաչում են մեզ վրա, Սանչո, նշանակում է, մենք շարժվում ենք առաջ»: Սերվանտեսի դոն Կիխոտից: Առա՜ջ Մադրիդ  :Tongue:

----------


## GevSky

Բայց ի տարբերություն Դոն Կիխոտի այդ շներին տեսնելով սարսափում են, որովհետև նրանք կծել գիտեն այն էլ ինչպես.... և որպես կանոն բոլորը այդ շներից հետ են փախնում երբ հաչելուց բացի նրանք հարձակվում են :Wink:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Լապորտան լիրվ դիպուկ պատասխանել ա Բլատերին


իսկ ով ա ասում, որ մենակ Բարսելոնն ա բարեգործությամբ զբաղվում? լավ էլի...

----------


## REAL_ist

> Բայց ի տարբերություն Դոն Կիխոտի այդ շներին տեսնելով սարսափում են, որովհետև նրանք կծել գիտեն այն էլ ինչպես.... և որպես կանոն բոլորը այդ շներից հետ են փախնում երբ հաչելուց բացի նրանք հարձակվում են


ապեր շունը մնումա շուն :Wink:  :LOL: 

Պերեսը հայտարարելա որ մոտակա օրերս Վիլյան կդառնա Ռեալի խաղացող :Yahoo:

----------

Ambrosine (18.06.2009), Davo'o (19.06.2009), Հենո (23.06.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> ապեր շունը մնումա շուն
> 
> Պերեսը հայտարարելա որ մոտակա օրերս Վիլյան կդառնա Ռեալի խաղացող


պաշտոնական տվյալ ա?

----------


## REAL_ist

չե պռոստը Պերեսի խոսքնա, պաշտոնականի չափ չկա? :Cool:

----------


## GevSky

Կա նաև տվյալ որ կդառնա Բարսայի խաղացող...  :Shok:

----------


## Ambrosine

> չե պռոստը Պերեսի խոսքնա, պաշտոնականի չափ չկա?


դե կարող ա ինտրիգի համար ա ասել... չգիտեմ :Pardon: 
դե ես մինչև գնդակը դարպասում չտեսնեմ, չեմ ասի՝ գոլ ա

----------


## Ներսես_AM

ոնցոր թե չի գալիս, ավելի ճիշտ փողերը քչությունա անում;  :Wink: 

18.06.09 23:22

http://www.sports.ru/football/13956019.html

----------

Ambrosine (19.06.2009)

----------


## REAL_ist

ետ ուղղակի դիվանագիտական խաղերա տալիս Պերեսը :Wink:  ինձ թվումա Վիլյան էլ Ալոնսոն էլ Ռեալում են խաղալու եկող մրցաշրջանը, մնումա սպասել իրադարձությունների հետագա զարգացմանը :Smile:

----------


## Ambrosine

> ետ ուղղակի դիվանագիտական խաղերա տալիս Պերեսը ինձ թվումա Վիլյան էլ Ալոնսոն էլ Ռեալում են խաղալու եկող մրցաշրջանը, մնումա սպասել իրադարձությունների հետագա զարգացմանը


հա, էդ պարզ ա, չի մտափոխվել, Վիլյային ա ուզում ձեռքբերի... բայց հետաքրքիր ա էլի, թե ինչու...
ՌՎՆ-ն չի ապաքինվել?

----------


## REAL_ist

ՌՎՆ-ին բնականաբա կծախեն Վիլյայի գալու դեպքում, 33 տարեկանա դառնում, ինքնել Ռաուլ չի որ տարիքին չնայեն

----------

PygmaliOn (19.06.2009)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Վերջնա՜՜՜, փոխանակ թիմին նայի ինչա անում:   :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:

----------

Ambrosine (19.06.2009), Taurus (22.06.2009), Vaho (20.06.2009), Yellow Raven (19.06.2009)

----------


## Vaho

Մանչեսթր Յունայթեդը, կպած ուզումա Իկեր Կասիլիասին առնի ու պատրաստա տալ 96 միլիոն եվրո, չնայած Ռեալի ատկազին,  շարունակումա ավելի ու ավելի բարձրացնել գինը Կասիլիասի համար:
Ռեալի Ղեկավարություննել իր հերթին ասելա որ չի պատրաստվում ոչ մի գնի դիմաց վաճառել աշխարհի լավագույն դարպասապահին :Smile:

----------

Ambrosine (20.06.2009)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Ձեր նոր մարզաշապիկը

----------


## GevSky

Էտ էնքան փողերը ափռ ցփռ ծախսեցին, որ հիմա յավնի երեվումա, որ մարզաշապիկի դիզայների աշխատավարձնել են իջացրել :LOL:

----------

Լեո (22.06.2009)

----------


## REAL_ist

> Լավ նորություն. Վիյան գալիսա Բարսա, ռեալը հրաժարվելա վոտեվ փողերը պրծելա, ու դրա համար համարյա մի ամբողջ սաստավ ծախումա 9 հոգի... Սնեյդեր, Ռոբբեն, Նիստելռոյ, Դրենտե.. ւ տենց լիքը մարդիկ....
> Էտել «գենիալնի պերեսի պլանը»


Քեզ էլ Ռեալի ֆինանսների պատասխանատունա չե զանգել ասել? :LOL:  Ռեալը հլը 2 եսքան էլ կարա ծախսի ու փողերը չի պրծնի, Պերեսի նման գերազանց բիզնեսմեն ֆուտբոլային աշխարհում չկա:
Սնեյդերին չեն ծախելու, Ռոբբենին հնարավորա եթե Ռիբերին գա
Չեք հոգնել Ռեալի փողերը հաշվելուց? կարումա առնումա լավա անում, Ռեալը առևտրային կազմակերպություն չի ու շահույթ չի հետապդնում դրա համար էլ առխային սաղ ակտիվները ներդնումա թմի զարգացման համար:
Քձիբ Լապորտան Վիլյայի համար 50 միլյոն չի տա, եթե տա էլ եքա խնդալու կլինի լսել, թե ոնցա Բարսան աստղեր սարքում, ոչ թե առնում :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Taurus

> առխային սաղ ակտիվները ներդնումա թմի զարգացման համար:


 real-ը ավելի շատ պարտքեր ունի, քան թիմի արժեքն ա, տենաս ով ա մեջքը, որ բանկերը մինչև հիմա պարտքովփող են տալիս, չլնի թե թագավորը :Think:

----------

Լեո (22.06.2009)

----------


## REAL_ist

կարգին ֆոռմայա :Cool:  ետ երբվանից են ֆոռմեն հետևից գնահատում? :LOL: 
սևը վաբշե վերջնա :Love: ոնցոր վռատարկենա

----------

Ambrosine (25.06.2009)

----------


## REAL_ist

Ապեր Ռեալի պարքտը 400 միլյոնա, Բարսայինը 300, Ռեալի արժեքը միլյարդներա
բացի դրանից Ռեալը աշխարհի ամենահարուստ ակումբնա, շահույթը տարեկան 350 միլյոնի կարգիա, ուղղակի փողերը միշտ ֆռում են, թե չե լյուբոյ մոմեմնտ ետ պարքը կարա փագվի, բանկերից պռոստը փոխառություն են վերցրել, նաղդ փող որ լինի:

----------


## Taurus

> Ապեր Ռեալի պարքտը 400 միլյոնա, Բարսայինը 300, Ռեալի արժեքը միլյարդներա
> բացի դրանից Ռեալը աշխարհի ամենահարուստ ակումբնա, շահույթը տարեկան 350 միլյոնի կարգիա, ուղղակի փողերը միշտ ֆռում են, թե չե լյուբոյ մոմեմնտ ետ պարքը կարա փագվի, բանկերից պռոստը փոխառություն են վերցրել, նաղդ փող որ լինի:


էտ 400-ն ու 300-ը մենակ օֆիցիալ պարտքն ա, էտ էն ա ինչ չեն կարողացել թաքցնեն…
ուրեմն քո կարծիքով կարան ու չեն փագվում?

----------


## REAL_ist

Երբ որ փագվելու ժամանակը գա հաստատ կկարենան փագվեն:
Պարտքը վերցրել են կոնկրետ ժամկետում մարելու պայմանով, հոմ չեն վերցրել որ մյուս տարի հետ տան? էտ պարքտելն էլ օֆիցիալ չեն, օֆիցիալ Ռեալը պարտք չունի, Բարսան էլ : Կարևորը էնա, որ ետ պարքտերը վտանգ չեն ներկայացնում իրենցից, ես որ դրանում համոզված եմ, Պերեսը ֆինանսական ղեկավարման առումով լավագույննա ֆուտբոլային աշխարհում ու լավագույններից մեկնա համաշխարհային բիզնեսում, Պերեսը Ռեալը սարքեց աշխարհի ամենահարուստ ակումբը :Wink: 
Եթե օրինակ Չելսին հարստացավ Աբրամովիչի փողերի հաշվին, Ռեալը հարստացավ Պերեսի ուղեղի հաշվին:

----------


## Vaho

«*Ռեալ Մադրիդը իր կազմում պետք է ունենա միայն լավագույններին, որովհետև մենք ամենամեծ և լավագույնն ենք աշխարհում: Ամեն ինչ պարզ է:»

«Ռոնալդուն համարվում է ամենալավ ֆուտբոլիստը արդեն մի քանի տարի, և ակնհայտ է, որ Ռեալը միշտ ուզեցել է նրան տեսնել իր կազմում:
Եթե դուք կրում եք Ռեալի մարզաշապիկը , ուրեմն դուք հասել եք ձեր կարիեռայի գագաթնակետին»*

Սերխիո Ռամոս :Love:  :Wink:

----------

Ambrosine (25.06.2009), Davo'o (26.06.2009), Morpheus_NS (26.06.2009), Հենո (23.06.2009)

----------


## xaladilnick

հեչ լավ ֆոռմա չի

----------


## GevSky

> «*Ռեալ Մադրիդը իր կազմում պետք է ունենա միայն լավագույններին, որովհետև մենք ամենամեծ և լավագույնն ենք աշխարհում: Ամեն ինչ պարզ է:»
> 
> «Ռոնալդուն համարվում է ամենալավ ֆուտբոլիստը արդեն մի քանի տարի, և ակնհայտ է, որ Ռեալը միշտ ուզեցել է նրան տեսնել իր կազմում:
> Եթե դուք կրում եք Ռեալի մարզաշապիկը , ուրեմն դուք հասել եք ձեր կարիեռայի գագաթնակետին»*
> 
> Սերխիո Ռամոս


Էտ Ռամոսի հեքիաթից դուրս գալու տարիքը դեռ չի անցել :LOL: 
համել ուրիշ բանա համարվել լավագույնը, ուրիշ բանա լինել.... Լեոյի ականջը կանչի... Ռոնալդուն լավագույն համարվեց իրա թիմի հաշվին այլ ոչ թե որ ինքը էդքան լավն էր

----------


## GevSky

> Քձիբ Լապորտան Վիլյայի համար 50 միլյոն չի տա, եթե տա էլ եքա խնդալու կլինի լսել, թե 
> ոնցա Բարսան աստղեր սարքում, ոչ թե առնում


Բարսան աստղեր սարքումա արխային, թող 50 լիմոնաել տա Վիյա առնի... արդեն սարքաց նենց աստղեր ունեն որ հակառակորդները փշաքաղվում էին, մեկը Եվրոպայի լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստ, մյուսը աշխարհի լավագույն պաշտպաններից մեկը, մեկը շուտով կդառնա աշխարհի լավագույնի կոչումը, իսկ մյուսը իմ կարծիքով լիարժեք արժանիա աշխարհի 2-րդ լավագույնը ճանաչվելու... մնացած ջահելներին էլ չթվարկեմ Պիկեյից բռնած Բոժանով ու Բուսկետսով վերջացած.... Դե հիմա Ռեալում իմ ասածի անալոգը կարա՞ս ցույց տաս...
Լապորտան իրան կարա էդ տվյալներից հետո թույլ տա ամրապնդել կազմը... բայց ոչ թե զրոյից ամպագորգոռ աստղեր առնել... որոնք հլա հարցա կկարենան իրար հետ խաղան թե չե.... Հա մեկել ինչքան դառնակորիզ ֆուտբոլիստ կա ռեալը կառնի......
վերջի տողը իմ սւբյեկտիվ կարծիքն էր :Tongue:

----------


## REAL_ist

ապեր դու Լապորտայի խոսքերը լավ չես հիշում երևի, "մենք աստղեր չենք առնում, մենք աստղեր սարքում ենք", ետ ասումա մի մարդ ով նախագահ դառնալուց հայտարարել էր որ գլխավոր նպատակը Բեքհեմին ձեռք բերելնա, ում ղեկավարման առաջին տարում Բարսան ծախումա իրա ամենատաղանդավոր սաներից մեկին` Ֆաբռեգասին...ու ետ հերիք չի ետ խոսքերից հետո 50 միլյոնանոց առաջարկա անում Վիլյայի համար :LOL:  դեմագոգա մարդը ուղղակի
իսկ էն, որ ներկայումս Բարսայում շատ են սաները ուղղակի տենցա դասավորվել, տաղանդավոր սերունդա մեծացել, ժամանակին էլ Ռեալի սաներն էին տոն տալիս :Wink:

----------


## Vaho

> Էտ Ռամոսի հեքիաթից դուրս գալու տարիքը դեռ չի անցել
> համել ուրիշ բանա համարվել լավագույնը, ուրիշ բանա լինել.... Լեոյի ականջը կանչի... Ռոնալդուն լավագույն համարվեց իրա թիմի հաշվին այլ ոչ թե որ ինքը էդքան լավն էր


Ինչնա? հեքիաթ, էն որ Ռեալը համարվումա աշխարհի ամենալավագույն ակումբը աշխարհում հա? :LOL:  :LOL: , կներես բայց իսկականից էս գրածիտ վրա մեռա խնդալուց, էսօր սաղ աշխարհնա ասում որ էտ ըտենցա, որ Ռեալը միշտել եղելա և մնումա գերագույն ակումբ, իսկ դու էկել ես ասւոմ էս էտ հեքիաթա :LOL: 

Իսկ համարվելը ու լինելը դրանք նույն բաներն են :Wink: , եթե Ռոնալդուն համարվելա լավագույնը, ուրեմն ինքը հենց կա լավագույնը, ինքը եղավ դա և նրան համարեցին, կամ համարեցին և նա եղավ :LOL:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Ռոնալդուն լավագույն համարվեց իրա թիմի հաշվին այլ ոչ թե որ ինքը էդքան լավն էր


 :Shok: դու իրա խաղը նայել եՍ? :Shok:

----------


## GevSky

Հա նայել եմ ու շատ լավա խաղում, շատ լավ ֆուտբոլիստա, բայց ոչ լավագույնը շատ շատերի կարծիքով.. անկախ իրենց ակումբային կողմնորոշումից

----------


## GevSky

> Ինչնա? հեքիաթ, էն որ Ռեալը համարվումա աշխարհի ամենալավագույն ակումբը աշխարհում հա?, կներես բայց իսկականից էս գրածիտ վրա մեռա խնդալուց, էսօր սաղ աշխարհնա ասում որ էտ ըտենցա, որ Ռեալը միշտել եղելա և մնումա գերագույն ակումբ, իսկ դու էկել ես ասւոմ էս էտ հեքիաթա
> 
> Իսկ համարվելը ու լինելը դրանք նույն բաներն են, եթե Ռոնալդուն համարվելա լավագույնը, ուրեմն ինքը հենց կա լավագույնը, ինքը եղավ դա և նրան համարեցին, կամ համարեցին և նա եղավ


Ինչնա ախր լավագույն ակումբ... ոնցոր ես ասեմ Արարատը լավագույն ակումբնա ԱՊՀ-ում քանի-որ 73 թվին չեմպիոնա դառել.... 
Ռեալը միգուցե եղելա լավագույնը.. իսկ իրա շարաններով տիտղոսները բոլորը գիտեն ոնցա վաստակել, հա մեկել էտ քո «աշխարհի ամենալավ ակումբ» ասվածը չի սազում մի թիմին որը սեփական հարկի տակ 6-2 պարտվումա սկզբունքային խաղում իր ամենաուժեղ կոնկուրենտից

----------


## REAL_ist

> Հա նայել եմ ու շատ լավա խաղում, շատ լավ ֆուտբոլիստա, բայց ոչ լավագույնը շատ շատերի կարծիքով.. անկախ իրենց ակումբային կողմնորոշումից


բա ով էր 2008-ին լավագունը? Մեսսին? որ համ զբոռնի մակարդակով համ ակումբայինով պռավալի ենթարկվեց?

----------


## Vaho

> Ինչնա ախր լավագույն ակումբ... ոնցոր ես ասեմ Արարատը լավագույն ակումբնա ԱՊՀ-ում քանի-որ 73 թվին չեմպիոնա դառել.... 
> Ռեալը միգուցե եղելա լավագույնը.. իսկ իրա շարաններով տիտղոսները բոլորը գիտեն ոնցա վաստակել, հա մեկել էտ քո «աշխարհի ամենալավ ակումբ» ասվածը չի սազում մի թիմին որը սեփական հարկի տակ 6-2 պարտվումա սկզբունքային խաղում իր ամենաուժեղ կոնկուրենտից


Ամեն ինչին մակերեսորեն մի նայի, էդ 2:6 հաշիվը հեչ էլ չի նշանակում որ, Ռեալը լավագույնը չի, ժամանակներա եղել, որ Ռեալը հաղթելա 11:1 և  12:0 Բարսին, հիմա ինչ ուրեմն պետքա մտածել որ Բարսը լավագույններից մեկը չի՞ այսօր աշխարհում…
Արարատը իր պատմության մեջ մի անգամ գավաթա տարել, իսկ Ռեալի տիտղոսների և գավաթների թիվին մինչև այսօր դեռ ոչ մի ակումբ չի գերազանցել, ու դեռ էտի պատճառ չի՞ որ ասենք Ռեալը լավագույննա աշխարհում, 

GevSky ջան հասկանալիա արդեն թե իչքան էս ատում Ռեալին, բայց արի միքիչ իրատես լինենք  :Wink:

----------


## xaladilnick

Ինտերը ռեալին կփռի մի 7:0 կակ մինիմում

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Ինտերը ռեալին կփռի մի 7:0 կակ մինիմում


Հա Ճիշտա բամբուչաներն էլ ինտերին կփռեն, մնում ա իմանալ թե ոնց անենք որ իրար հետ հանդիպեն, որ կարողանանք տեսնել թե ով կփռի: Մանկապարտեզի «իմ պապան ավելի ուժեղա» կարգի էլի:

----------

Morpheus_NS (26.06.2009), Yellow Raven (25.06.2009)

----------


## REAL_ist

Ռիբերիի ագենտը հայտարելա, որ Ֆռանկը գերադասումա Ռեալ տեղափոխվի, ոչ թե Բարսա ու մոտակա օրերս պետքա քննարկվի տռանսֆեռը:

----------


## GevSky

> GevSky ջան հասկանալիա արդեն թե իչքան էս ատում Ռեալին, բայց արի միքիչ իրատես լինենք


Vaho ջան ես իրատես եմ, ուղղակի ուզում եմ ասել, այս պահին ռեալը ամենաուժեղը չի համարվում, հիմա Բարսանա ամենաուժեղ թիմը, կար ժամանակ ռեալն էր, հետո կարողա էլի ռեալը լինի...  իսկ ընդհանուր առմամբ դրանք գրանդներ են ամեն դեպքում ըտեղ խոսք լինել չի կարող... իսկ ինչ վերաբերվումա ատելուն ասեմ, որ ատում եմ ռեալի փիլիսոփայությունը հիմնականում, բայց կան խաղացողներ որոնց հանդեպ սիմպատիա ունեմ օրինակ Ռամոսը, Ռաուլը, Բապտիստային էի շատ հավանում որին հանեցին... Ատում եմ Ռոնալդուին շատ շուտվանից՝ իրա մարդկային ցածր արժանիքների համար, Գուտիին, Նիստելռոյին որոնց չէի ուզենա տեսնել Բարսելոնում ինչքանել իրանք ուզեին ու լավ խաղային... տես ասենք Կակայի դեմ բան չունեմ :Smile:

----------


## xaladilnick

Ես ինչքան էլ Ինտեռի բալելշիկ էլի գտնւմ եմ որ հիմա Բարսան ավելի ուժեղ ա

----------


## Vaho

> Ինտերը ռեալին կփռի մի 7:0 կակ մինիմում


Էտ ովա՞ ասել :Shok: 

Վերջում ել պետքա ավելացնեիր յա տակ դումայու :Think:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------

Morpheus_NS (26.06.2009)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

*Մոդերատորական. Թեմայից դուրս գրառումը և դրան հետևած քննարկումները ջնջվում են: Մնացեք թեմայի շրջանակներում:*

----------


## REAL_ist

Վալենսիայի և Իսպանիայի հավաքականի կենտրոնական պաշտպան Ռաուլ Ալբիոլը պաշտոնապես դարձավ Ռեալի խաղացող: Մնաց ձախ պաշտպանի  հարցը լուծվի, ինձ թվումա պետքա Արբելոային հետ բերել, ինքը ու Մարսելոն կպայքարեն հիմնական կազմում տեղի համար:
Ramos-Pepe-Albiol-Arbeloa
վատ չի :Smile:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Վալենսիայի և Իսպանիայի հավաքականի կենտրոնական պաշտպան Ռաուլ Ալբիոլը պաշտոնապես դարձավ Ռեալի խաղացող: Մնաց ձախ պաշտպանի  հարցը լուծվի, ինձ թվումա պետքա Արբելոային հետ բերել, ինքը ու Մարսելոն կպայքարեն հիմնական կազմում տեղի համար:
> Ramos-Pepe-Albiol-Arbeloa
> վատ չի


Առաջին հայացքից հզորա,,,
Դե եթե  Ալոնսոյին էլ առնեն կմնա մի հատ մոշնի հարձակվող, որը հուսով եմ Վիլյան չի լինի :Tongue:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Հա նայել եմ ու շատ լավա խաղում, շատ լավ ֆուտբոլիստա, բայց ոչ լավագույնը շատ շատերի կարծիքով.. անկախ իրենց ակումբային կողմնորոշումից


ժամանակին, որ Նեդվեդը ոսկե գնդակ տարավ , հավատա , ռոնալդուից էլ վատ էր խաղում ...

----------


## Սերխիո

Արբելոան 98 տոկոսով գալու ա, բայց չեմ հասկանում, թե խի 10 միլիոն ? :Angry2:

----------


## GevSky

Տեսաք ոնց ապագա Ռեալիստ Մայկոնին ու Դունգային Ալվեսը կերցրեց իրա խաղով.... ինչա նշանակում Ալվեսին հիմնական կազմում չխաղացնել :Shok:

----------


## Vaho

> Տեսաք ոնց ապագա Ռեալիստ Մայկոնին ու Դունգային Ալվեսը կերցրեց իրա խաղով.... ինչա նշանակում Ալվեսին հիմնական կազմում չխաղացնել


Չե չտեսանք

----------


## Սերխիո

> Տեսաք ոնց ապագա Ռեալիստ Մայկոնին ու Դունգային Ալվեսը կերցրեց իրա խաղով.... ինչա նշանակում Ալվեսին հիմնական կազմում չխաղացնել


տպավորությունը նենց ա,որ ուզում ես անպայման մի բան հակա ասած ըլնես Ռեալի վրով : 
Մայկոնը Ռեալիստ չի ու չի էլ լինի ,քանի որ Ալբիոլին առնելով կենրոնի հարցը լուծվավ ,ու Ռամոսը էլ չի գնա կետրոն:

----------


## GevSky

Վերջում զամեն արեց, խաղադաշտ դուրս գալուց 2 րոպե չանցած տուգանայինից հաշիվը բացեծ 88-րդ րոպեին, իսկ 1 րոպե հետո 3 հոգու հիմարացրեց ու այդ խաղի ամենագոլային  պահը ստեղծեց աֆրիկացիների տուգանային հրապարակում գերազանց փոխանցում կատարելով, որը գոլի չվերածվեց, արդեն Կակայի պատճառով :Wink:

----------


## GevSky

> տպավորությունը նենց ա,որ ուզում ես անպայման մի բան հակա ասած ըլնես Ռեալի վրով :
> Մայկոնը Ռեալիստ չի ու չի էլ լինի ,քանի որ Ալբիոլին առնելով կենրոնի հարցը լուծվավ ,ու Ռամոսը էլ չի գնա կետրոն:


 Ես Դունգային հակառակ էի ասում, իսկ Մայկոնի անունը տվեցի որովհետև գիտեմ Ռեալա տեղափոխվում, իսկ Դունգան նրան հիմնական կազմ էր հանել Ալվեսի փոխարինելով, ու պատճառաբանելով, որ նա ուզում է դրական ազդեցություն ունենա ֆուտբոլիստի կարիերայի վրա եվ հնարավորություն է ընձեռնում ցույց տալ իրեն իրենով հետաքրքրվող ակումբներին....

----------


## Սերխիո

> Ես Դունգային հակառակ էի ասում, իսկ Մայկոնի անունը տվեցի որովհետև գիտեմ Ռեալա տեղափոխվում, իսկ Դունգան նրան հիմնական կազմ էր հանել Ալվեսի փոխարինելով, ու պատճառաբանելով, որ նա ուզում է դրական ազդեցություն ունենա ֆուտբոլիստի կարիերայի վրա եվ հնարավորություն է ընձեռնում ցույց տալ իրեն իրենով հետաքրքրվող ակումբներին....


իսկ իմ գրածը ուշադիր որ կարդաս, կզգաս, թե ինչքան անիմաստ ա դառնում մայկոնի տեղափոխությունը Ռեալը,ու դրանում ետքան վտահ մի եղոի  ու ետ դրա նկատմամբ արդեն մի ագրեսիվ տրամադրվի...
թքած ունեմ մայկոնի ու ալվեշի վրա :Angry2:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Մայկոնը Ռեալիստ չի ու չի էլ լինի ,քանի որ Ալբիոլին առնելով կենրոնի հարցը լուծվավ ,ու Ռամոսը էլ չի գնա կետրոն:


Ռամոս-Պեպե-Ալբիոլ-Արբելոա 98 տոկոսով

Տորես--Գարայ-Մեցելդեր-Մարսելո

Մայկոնը դուրս ա գալիս պլանից, քանի որ կամ Ալբիոլը, կամ Ռամոսը կամ Պեպեն զամեն են նստում , պրի տոմ Մայկոնը 25-30 միլոնա,: Հասկացանք ,որ Պերեսը փողեր ա տալիս, բայց հո բոյախանի կարասը  չի ?

----------


## GevSky

> ետ հարիֆի նկատմամբ արդեն մի ագրեսիվ տրամադրվի...


Ինչի՞յա թվում, որ ով Ռեալա տեղափոխվում ագրեսիվ եմ տրամադրվում... Կական օրինակ մնումա էլի իմ սիրած ֆուտբոլիստների ցուցակում... էլ չեմ ասում Ռեալի սաներից  Ռամոսի մասին որին շատ եմ հավանում թե որպես համեստ մարդ, թե ֆուտբոլիստ

----------


## Yellow Raven

Անիմաստա Մայկոնին ձեռք բերելը, երկրորդ կռիշկի տեղ Տոռռես ունեն, որը էդքան էլ վատ չի փոխարինող պաշտպանի համար... Եթե Մայկոնին առան էդ լինելուա անկապ փողի արտաշնչում օդ:  :Smile:

----------


## GevSky

Բայց ես կուզեի մայկոնը Բարսա գար էն պայմանով որ ձախ ֆլանգում խաղար Ալվեսի անալոգը կդառնար... չնայած հիմա Մասկերանոնա գալիս էտ դիրքի համար, որը էլի վատ չի

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Բայց ես կուզեի մայկոնը Բարսա գար էն պայմանով որ ձախ ֆլանգում խաղար Ալվեսի անալոգը կդառնար... չնայած հիմա Մասկերանոնա գալիս էտ դիրքի համար, որը էլի վատ չի


Մայկոնը բայց խաղումա ձախ եզրում? :Think: 
Մասկերանոն? :Shok:  Եթե Մասկերանոն գա, խի պետքա իրան քաշեն ձախ եզր, եթե էդ մարդը էսօրվա դրությամբ լավագույն կիսապաշտպաններիցա աշխարհի... Ավելի շուտ կհավատամ,որ Յայան կհանվի հիմնական կազմից,քան որ Մասկերանոյին ձախ եզր կտանեն :Xeloq: 
Իսկ ձախի համար կամ Ժիրկով,կամ Ֆելիպե... Խոսակցություններ կան,որ Դեպորին արդեն համոզել են Ֆելիպեյի համար :Wink:

----------


## Ambrosine

սաղ հեչ, *այսօր ՌԱՈՒԼԻՍ ծննդյան օրն է* :Smile: 
ուղղակի չեմ կարող չնշել, թե այդ ոնց է հնարավոր լինել և լավ մարդ, և լավ ընկեր, և լավ ամուսին, և լավ հայր, և լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստ, և թիմի, այն էլ՝ ոչ սովորական, խորհրդանիշ, ավագ, ոգի... որը ասեմ? :Dntknw: 

Կարճ ասած... Ռաուլ ջան, ծնունդդ շնորհավոր, Ռեալի նման հավերժ լինես :Love: 

 :Bux:   :Bux:   :Bux: 



արդեն 32 տարեկան  :Cray:

----------

Davo'o (27.06.2009), LL14 (29.06.2009), PygmaliOn (27.06.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> ուղղակի չեմ կարող չնշել, թե այդ ոնց է հնարավոր լինել և *լավ մարդ, և լավ ընկեր, և լավ ամուսին, և լավ հայր,* և լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստ, և թիմի, այն էլ՝ ոչ սովորական, խորհրդանիշ, ավագ, ոգի... որը ասեմ?


Էս որտեղի՞ց ես իմացել: Ծիտի՞կն ա ասել  :Xeloq:

----------


## Davo'o

> ՌԱՈՒԼԻՍ


Մեր բոլորի Ռաուլի  :Smile:  , միանում եմ շնորհավորանքներին:

----------

Ambrosine (27.06.2009)

----------


## Yellow Raven

Եվս մեկ տարով մոտեցավ Ռաուլի կարիերայի վախճանը :Tongue: 
Շնորհավորում եմ :Wink:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Էս որտեղի՞ց ես իմացել: Ծիտի՞կն ա ասել


եթե բոլոր նրան ճանաչողներին ընդունենք <<ծիտիկ>> եզրույթի տակ, ապա՝ այո :Tongue:

----------


## GevSky

Ռաուլը շատ լավնա, շնորհավոր :Smile:

----------


## Vaho

Շնորհավոր,* Ռաուլ*

2 օր շուտ ծնված լիներ իրար հետ կնշեինք  :Jpit:

----------


## REAL_ist

Կական պաշտոնապես ներկայացվեց հանրությանը որպես Ռեալի խաղացող :Hands Up:

----------

Ambrosine (30.06.2009), Enigmatic (30.06.2009), Vaho (01.07.2009), Yellow Raven (01.07.2009), Ուրվական (01.07.2009)

----------


## Taurus

8 համար ... լօօօօլ

----------


## Enigmatic

էս տարի կրիզիս ա, ոչմեկ փող չունի, հազիվ նստած սաղ թիմերով Ռեալին են նաղանձում, էս տարի նենց վստահ եմ ,որ չեմպիոնը իրանք են դառնալու :Love:

----------

Սերխիո (01.07.2009)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> էս տարի կրիզիս ա, ոչմեկ փող չունի, հազիվ նստած սաղ թիմերով Ռեալին են նաղանձում, էս տարի նենց վստահ եմ ,որ չեմպիոնը իրանք են դառնալու


Բայց ինչի են նախանձում? ոչ մեկ ել չի նախանձում, ուղակի real-ը իրա թույլ տրաքած կազմնա ուժեղացնում որ մյուս տարի 3-րդ տեղ չբռնի :Smile:  :Tongue:

----------


## REAL_ist

Իսպանական թերթերի համաձայն Ռեալը ու Լիոնը համաձայնության են եկել Բենզեմայի տրանսֆերի վերաբերյալ, մոտակա ժամերս Բենզեման 35 միլյոնով պետքա տեղափոխվի Մադրիդ :Yahoo: 

հալալա, շուտվանից էի ուզում Բենզեմային առնեն, մնաց Արբելոային ու Ալոնսոյին առնի Պերեսը ու դեմներս խաղ չի լինի :Cool: 

--------------Casillas-----------------
Ramos----Pepe---Albiol----Arbeloa
---------Lass-------Alonso-----------
C. Ronaldo----------------Kaka-----
---------Raul-----Benzema----------

Հա մեկել Կակայի պրեզենտացիային պաշտոնական տվյալներով ռեկորդային 55.000 մարդա եկել, բայց երկար չի դիմանա էս ռեկորդը, Ռոնալդույի ներկայացման ժամանակ աչկիս սաղ ստադիոննա լցվելու:

----------

Davo'o (02.07.2009), Սերխիո (01.07.2009)

----------


## Yellow Raven

Բարսան ուզումա Մասկերանոյին առնի,որ Լիվերպուլը ստիպված Ալոնսոյին չծախի Ռեալին :LOL:

----------


## GevSky

Ռեալին անձամբ ես չեմ նախանձում, ու հետո էլ ես տենց վստահ չէի լինի, որ չեմպիոն կդառնա:
Նախանձելու ու տենց ոգևորվելու բան չկա, երկնքից իջեք ֆանատներ… Ռեալի նոր ձեռքբերումներից ոչ 8 համարնա Բարսայի 8 համարից լավը,  ոչ էլ  Ռոնալդուն Մեսսիից :Smile:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Ռեալին անձամբ ես չեմ նախանձում, ու հետո էլ ես տենց վստահ չէի լինի, որ չեմպիոն կդառնա:
> Նախանձելու ու տենց ոգևորվելու բան չկա, երկնքից իջեք ֆանատներ… Ռեալի նոր ձեռքբերումներից ոչ 8 համարնա Բարսայի 8 համարից լավը,  ոչ էլ  Ռոնալդուն Մեսսիից


մոռթած  պահիք համեմատելով, կյանքը ցույց կտա, ով ա լավը , իսկ Ռեալի տրանսֆերների հետ կապված կամ շնորհավորեք կամ մի գրեք,անիմաստ ա դառնում…

Վահիկ ջան,իսկ քո ասած տրյուկը իմ մտքով էլ ա անցել , բայց իմ կարծիքով առաջին խոդը կանի Պերերսը :Wink:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

կամ գրում ես ում ինկատի ունես «մոռթած պահիք»-ով կամ հոգնակիներով չես խոսում:

----------

Լեո (02.07.2009), Մարկիզ (01.07.2009)

----------


## Սերխիո

> կամ գրում ես ում ինկատի ունես «մոռթած պահիք»-ով կամ հոգնակիներով չես խոսում:


թեմայում շատ են GevSky-ի գրառման նմանակները  տարբեր անդամների կատարմամբ… ու արդեն թեման ձանձրալի ա դառնում …
Ընդհանուր երևույթի մասին ա խոսքը …

----------

Ambrosine (02.07.2009), Davo'o (02.07.2009)

----------


## Սերխիո

http://www.realmadrid.ru/node/11115
արդեն մերն ա , Շնորհավոր :Hands Up:

----------

Legolas (02.07.2009)

----------


## REAL_ist

Կական ներկայիս խաղացողներից խաղաոճով Զիդանին ամենանմանն էր, Բենզեման էլ Ռոնալդոյի եվրոպական կլոննա :Hands Up: դարի լավագույն թիմը վերադառնումա :Cool:

----------

Legolas (02.07.2009)

----------


## Legolas

> http://www.realmadrid.ru/node/11115
> արդեն մերն ա , Շնորհավոր


Բարով մաշենք  :LOL:  ,  երանի էն ժամանակ որ էս աստղերին իրար հետ մի թիմում խաղալուց կտեսնենք , յուրատեսակ  ֆուտբոլային հաճույք ա սպասվում, արդեն կարևոր էլ չի ինչ հաշվով կկրենք, կամ կկրենք թէ չէ  :Yahoo:

----------

Սերխիո (02.07.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> Կական ներկայիս խաղացողներից խաղաոճով Զիդանին ամենանմանն էր, Բենզեման էլ Ռոնալդոյի եվրոպական կլոննա *դարի* լավագույն թիմը վերադառնումա


Ներողություն, իսկ ո՞ր դարի մասին ա խոսքը: Եթե 20-րդի, ապա այն վաղուց անցել ա (իր մութ էջերով հանդերձ), իսկ եթե 21-րդի, ապա այս դարում լավագույնը հաստատ Ռեալի չի եղել  :Wink:

----------


## REAL_ist

> իսկ եթե 21-րդի, ապա այս դարում լավագույնը հաստատ Ռեալի չի եղել


բա ովա եղել դարի սկզբում? Բարսան?)) 21-րդ դարի թիմը դարի վերջում կպարզվի :Wink:

----------


## Լեո

> բա ովա եղել դարի սկզբում? Բարսան?)) 21-րդ դարի թիմը դարի վերջում կպարզվի


Բա ես էլ եմ դա ասում: Կապրենք, կտեսնենք  :Jpit:

----------


## REAL_ist

Ռեալը ֆուտբոլային աշխարհում միակ դարի լավագույն թիմնա առայժմ, մյուսը 91 տարուց կլինի, դժվար տեսնենք)) 
հիմա ուղղակի իրա կոչմանը համապատասխան թիմա ձևավորվում, աշխարհի լավագույն խաղացողներով :Cool:

----------


## Լեո

> Ռեալը ֆուտբոլային աշխարհում միակ դարի լավագույն թիմնա առայժմ, մյուսը 91 տարուց կլինի, դժվար տեսնենք)) 
> հիմա ուղղակի իրա կոչմանը համապատասխան թիմա ձևավորվում, աշխարհի լավագույն խաղացողներով


Վիճելի բան ես ասում, ավելի լավ ա չխորանանք  :Wink:

----------


## Arxangelo

Շնորհավորում եմ բոլոր Ռեալիստներին, արդեն օֆիցիալ Բենզեման մերնա, Բարսա ողբամ քո վիճակը :LOL: : Բարսելոնան արդեն անճարությունից սկսելա հիմարություններ դուրս տալ մամուլում :Tongue:

----------

Սերխիո (02.07.2009)

----------


## Yellow Raven

Շնորհավորում եմ ևս մեկ փայլուն ձեռքբերման կապակցությամբ...
Հիմա Վիլյայի Բարսա տեղափոխվելու շանսերը էլ ավելի են մեծանում :Tongue: 

Դե Ռեալի մնաց մի հատ կենտրոնական կիսապաշտպան ու Արբոլեան :Smile:

----------


## Davo'o

> թեմայում շատ են GevSky-ի գրառման նմանակները  տարբեր անդամների կատարմամբ… ու արդեն թեման ձանձրալի ա դառնում …
> Ընդհանուր երևույթի մասին ա խոսքը …


Նմանակների մեջ հետաքրքիր  ու տանելի բաներ կան, ի տարբերութուն բնօրինակի:

----------


## Arxangelo

> Շնորհավորում եմ ևս մեկ փայլուն ձեռքբերման կապակցությամբ...
> Հիմա Վիլյայի Բարսա տեղափոխվելու շանսերը էլ ավելի են մեծանում
> 
> Դե Ռեալի մնաց մի հատ կենտրոնական կիսապաշտպան ու Արբոլեան


Չէ Վահիկ ջան Ռեալը դեռ չի վերջացրել իր տրանսֆերային ԲՈՒՄԸ, դեռ կան նպատակնեեր՝ Ռիբերի, Ալոնսո, Արբելոա, իսկ հիմա նորից Դավիդ Սիլվա: 
Ու մենք արդեն տեսել ենք, որ Պերեսը, էտ հզոր անձնավորությունը ինչ նպատակ որ դնումա, դրան հասնումա

Hala Madrid

----------


## REAL_ist

աչկիս Ռիբերին էլ գա, հայտարարելա որ իրա նոր ակումբը Ռեալնա լինելու :Shok:  չլնի Ռաուլին ուղարկումեն զամեն? :Angry2:

----------


## Ambrosine

> աչկիս Ռիբերին էլ գա, հայտարարելա որ իրա նոր ակումբը Ռեալնա լինելու չլնի Ռաուլին ուղարկումեն զամեն?


ոնց թե? :Angry2: 
Ռաուլին փոխարինող /որը չի ծնվել դե ֆակտո/ մեզ պետք չի... Պերես? :Blink:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Եթե Ռիբերին էլ գա աչքիս իսկականից Ռեալը ՉԼ-ն տանի :LOL: 

 :Bad:

----------


## GevSky

Ինչ ճիշտնա ես իրոք չեմ պատկերացնոըմ էդ բոլոր աստղերին իրար կողք խաղալիս... միգուցե ինձ ինչ-որ մեկը կասի թե ինչ տակյիկայով ու ինչ դասավորությամբա դա հնարավոր

----------

Մարկիզ (03.07.2009)

----------


## gafff

> Շնորհավորում եմ բոլոր Ռեալիստներին, արդեն օֆիցիալ Բենզեման մերնա, *Բարսա ողբամ քո վիճակը*: Բարսելոնան արդեն անճարությունից սկսելա հիմարություններ դուրս տալ մամուլում


 :LOL:  Եթե Բարսայի ֆուտբոլիստների մոտիվացիան չի մահացել... Չլացել նոր 2-6 ից հետո  :LOL:

----------


## Լեո

Ռեալը հզորանում ա: Եկող տարի մեզ ավելի հետաքրքիր ու ամենակարևորը ինտրիգային Լա Լիգա է սպասվում: Էխ, բան չմնաց  :Yahoo:

----------

Ambrosine (03.07.2009), Davo'o (03.07.2009), REAL_ist (03.07.2009), Vaho (03.07.2009), Yellow Raven (03.07.2009), Ապե Ջան (04.07.2009)

----------


## GevSky

> Շնորհավորում եմ բոլոր Ռեալիստներին, արդեն օֆիցիալ Բենզեման մերնա, Բարսա ողբամ քո վիճակը: Բարսելոնան արդեն անճարությունից սկսելա հիմարություններ դուրս տալ մամուլում


Պետք չի էդքան պրիմիտիվ մտածել, որ աստղերը իրար գլխի հավաքվեն թիմը ամենաուժեղը կդառնա.... Բարսային հաղթելու համար պետքա թիմային ուժեղ ֆուտբոլ ցույլ տալ, իսկ աստղերի կուտակումը քչացնումա այդ հավանականությունը...
Եվ հետո ստիպված եմ հիշեցնել, որ ըստ շատերի և ըստ իս աշխարհի լավագույն 3 ֆուտբոլիստները դեռ բարսայում են... Դեռ Մեսսիին մի կողմ դնենք...  և թեկուզ Ինիեստային ես չեի փոխի Ռեալի ոչ մի նորեկի հետ:

----------


## REAL_ist

աշխարհի լավագույն 3 ֆոտւբոլիստներից 2-ը Ռեալում են, ետ անվիճելի փաստա :Wink:

----------

Ambrosine (03.07.2009), Davo'o (03.07.2009), Enigmatic (03.07.2009), Vaho (03.07.2009)

----------


## Vaho

> Ռեալը հզորանում ա: Եկող տարի մեզ ավելի հետաքրքիր ու ամենակարևորը ինտրիգային Լա Լիգա է սպասվում: Էխ, բան չմնաց


Մնումա ցույց տան :Angry2:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Կարճ ասած աշխարհի էսօրվա դրությամբ լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստները Ռեալում ու Բարսայում են, վերջ :Wink:

----------

Լեո (03.07.2009)

----------


## GevSky

> աշխարհի լավագույն 3 ֆոտւբոլիստներից 2-ը Ռեալում են, ետ անվիճելի փաստա


 2008-ի տվյալներով... բայց չեմ կարծում 2009-ին այդ նույն երկուսը եռյակի մեջ կմտնեն... Ես մի տեղ լուր կարդացի որը բարսամանիական սայտ չէր ու ոչ էլ հեղինակներ բարսաման, այնտեղ ասվում էր որ հնարավոր է եռյակի մեջ բացի մեսսիից տեղ գտնեն Ինիեստան ու Չավին... բայց քանի որ Իսպանիան կոնֆեդերացիան չկրեց Չավին դուրսա մնում... Բայց Ինիեստան շատ հնարավորա....

----------


## GevSky

Հ.Գ. Ես միայն ուախ եմ որ ամենալավ ֆուտբոլիստները լա Լիգայում են... վերջապես հնարավորություն կստեղծվի անգլիական առաջնության ռեյտինգին անցնել.... Ու անհամբեր սպասում եմ առաջնության սկսելուն, ու ակնկալում եմ ուղղակի գեղեցիկ ֆուտբոլ ու ինտրիգային պայքարներ.... ավելի հետաքրքիր կլինի այս դեպքում Բարսային աջակցել իմ համար

----------


## Սերխիո

> միգուցե ինձ ինչ-որ մեկը կասի թե ինչ տակյիկայով ու ինչ դասավորությամբա դա հնարավոր


Եթե Ռիբերին,Ալոնսոն ու Արբելոան գան՝

---------------Համար 1-երից համար 1-ը :Hands Up: 
---------Ռամոս--Պեպե-Ալբիոլ-Արբելոա
------------------------Ալոնսո
---------Ռոնալդու---Կակա---Ռիբերի
---------------Ռաուլ-Բենզեմա

եթե Ռիբերի չգա

---------------Համար 1-երից համար 1-ը :Hands Up: 
---------Ռամոս--Պեպե-Ալբիոլ-Արբելոա
------------------Լասս---Ալոնսո
Ռոնալդու---------Կակա---------------Բենզեմա
-------------------------------Ռաուլ

Կամ առանց Ռաուլի

---------------Համար 1-երից համար 1-ը :Hands Up: 
---------Ռամոս--Պեպե-Ալբիոլ-Արբելոա
------------------Լասս---Ալոնսո
-----------------------Կակա
--Ռոնալդու----------Իգուաին-------Բենզեմա

----------

Davo'o (03.07.2009), Legolas (03.07.2009)

----------


## Սերխիո

> բայց քանի որ Իսպանիան կոնֆեդերացիան չկրեց Չավին դուրսա մնում... Բայց Ինիեստան շատ հնարավորա....


Ինեսան վաբշե չմասնակցեց , հետո ի՞նչ
Բայց եռյակում Ռոնալդուն անպայման կլինի ՝ՉԼ-ի ֆինալիստ+
Անգլիայի չեմպիոն+ռմբարկուն…

----------


## Davo'o

> 2008-ի տվյալներով... բայց չեմ կարծում 2009-ին այդ նույն երկուսը եռյակի մեջ կմտնեն... Ես մի տեղ լուր կարդացի որը բարսամանիական սայտ չէր ու ոչ էլ հեղինակներ բարսաման, այնտեղ ասվում էր որ հնարավոր է եռյակի մեջ բացի մեսսիից տեղ գտնեն Ինիեստան ու Չավին... բայց քանի որ Իսպանիան կոնֆեդերացիան չկրեց Չավին դուրսա մնում... Բայց Ինիեստան շատ հնարավորա....


Ֆուտբոլ պլյուս պիտի կարդաս, կամ էլ զանգես Սուրեն Բաղդասարյանի ձեռին հարցնես, ինքն ա քվեարկում: Հեղինակավոր սայթերը սուտ են: ե




> --------------Համար 1-երից համար 1-ը
> ---------Ռամոս--Պեպե-Ալբիոլ-Արբելոա
> ------------------------Ալոնսո
> ---------Ռոնալդու---Կակա---Ռիբերի
> ---------------Ռաուլ-Բենզեմա
> 
> եթե Ռիբերի չգա
> 
> ---------------Համար 1-երից համար 1-ը
> ...


Չափազանց իսպանական պաշտպանությունը չի՞ վախեցնում: Ինձ ինչ որ դուր չի գալիս:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Չափազանց իսպանական պաշտպանությունը չի՞ վախեցնում: Ինձ ինչ որ դուր չի գալիս:


այ ,եթե Պեպեյի տեղն էլ Պույոլը լիներ , ետ ժամանակ թող ու փախի :Scare:

----------


## REAL_ist

> 2008-ի տվյալներով... բայց չեմ կարծում 2009-ին այդ նույն երկուսը եռյակի մեջ կմտնեն... Ես մի տեղ լուր կարդացի որը բարսամանիական սայտ չէր ու ոչ էլ հեղինակներ բարսաման, այնտեղ ասվում էր որ հնարավոր է եռյակի մեջ բացի մեսսիից տեղ գտնեն Ինիեստան ու Չավին... բայց քանի որ Իսպանիան կոնֆեդերացիան չկրեց Չավին դուրսա մնում... Բայց Ինիեստան շատ հնարավորա....


2008-ի տվյալները էական չեն, 2-րդ ու 3-րդ տեղերը փուչ են, իմ ու ընդհանրապես միջազգային հանրության համար աշխարհի լավագույն խաղացողները ոսկե գնդակի դափնեկիրներն են, ոսկե գնդակ չունեցող "լավագույններ" շատ կարան լինեն, բայց հիշվելու են դափնեկիրները: Կական ու Ռոնալդուն անցած երկու տարվանն են, Մեսսին էլ էս տարվանը կլինի, դրա համար էլ ասում եմ 3-ից երկուսը: Իրանց մակարդակի խաղացողներ ներկայումս էլ չկան:  Ինիեստան դեrևս աշխարհի լավագույն խաղացողի մաշտաբի խաղ չի ցուցադրել, ոչ էլ Չավին :Wink: 




> եթե Ռիբերի չգա
> 
> ---------------Համար 1-երից համար 1-ը
> ---------Ռամոս--Պեպե-Ալբիոլ-Արբելոա
> ------------------Լասս---Ալոնսո
> Ռոնալդու---------Կակա---------------Բենզեմա
> -------------------------------Ռաուլ


Այ էս իմ սրտովա, ամենաբալանսավորված տարբերակնա, բայց Կականա ձախից լինելու Բենզեման հարձակման եզրում :Wink:  Մարսելոն Արբելոային հանելուա սաստավից կտենաք:

----------


## GevSky

> 2008-ի տվյալները էական չեն, 2-րդ ու 3-րդ տեղերը փուչ են, իմ ու ընդհանրապես միջազգային հանրության համար աշխարհի լավագույն խաղացողները ոսկե գնդակի դափնեկիրներն են, ոսկե գնդակ չունեցող "լավագույններ" շատ կարան լինեն, բայց հիշվելու են դափնեկիրները: Կական ու Ռոնալդուն անցած երկու տարվանն են, Մեսսին էլ էս տարվանը կլինի, դրա համար էլ ասում եմ 3-ից երկուսը: Իրանց մակարդակի խաղացողներ ներկայումս էլ չկան: Ինիեստան դեrևս աշխարհի լավագույն խաղացողի մաշտաբի խաղ չի ցուցադրել, ոչ էլ Չավին


Եթե հաշվի առնենք Ինիեստայի վնասվածքները, ապա չեմ կարծում որ նա այդ խաղը չի ցուցադրել :Smile: 
Հա մեկել կխնդրեյի Պույոլին Ռեալի կազմ չմտցնել ու ոչ էլ պեպեյի հետ համեմատել... ռեալը շատ կերազեր իրա մոտ Պույոլ խաղար :Angry2:

----------

xaladilnick (04.07.2009), Ապե Ջան (04.07.2009)

----------


## xaladilnick

իմ կարծիքով Պույոլը շատ լավ մռցաշրջան է անցկացրել և արժանի է Աշխարհի հավաքականւմ ընդգրկվելու

----------


## h.s.

Իր հերթին Ռեալը պատրաստա սենց առաջարկի՝
Ռոբբեն + Սնեյդեր + 15 մլն ֆունտ = Ռիբերի

Միաժամանակ Ռեալը մերժելա Միլանի Հունտելարին վարձավճարով վերցնելու առաջարկը: Ռեալը ուզումա իրան ծախի  20 մլն եվրոյով:

----------

xaladilnick (05.07.2009), Yellow Raven (05.07.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> Իր հերթին Ռեալը պատրաստա սենց առաջարկի՝
> Ռոբբեն + Սնեյդեր + 15 մլն ֆունտ = Ռիբերի


Ռոբբենի նման արտակարգ ֆուտբոլիստին ո՞նց կարողացան սենց գմփցնել  :Blink:

----------

Ambrosine (05.07.2009), Morpheus_NS (11.07.2009)

----------


## Yellow Raven

Ինձ թվումա փայլուն առաջարկա, Բավարիան էլ կարողա սենց լավ առաջարկ չստանա...
2 փայլուն խաղացող ու կլորիկ գումար :Cool:

----------


## Լեո

> Ինձ թվումա փայլուն առաջարկա, Բավարիան էլ կարողա սենց լավ առաջարկ չստանա...
> 2 փայլուն խաղացող ու կլորիկ գումար


Իմ համեստ կարծիքով Բավարիան մեծապես կշահի  :Smile:

----------

Yellow Raven (05.07.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ինձ թվումա փայլուն առաջարկա, Բավարիան էլ կարողա սենց լավ առաջարկ չստանա...
> 2 փայլուն խաղացող ու կլորիկ գումար


Ուրեմն Ռոբբենը էդքան արժի հա?
իրեն չպիտի ծախեն... հետո ինչ որ Ռոնալդուն եկավ?

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Ուրեմն Ռոբբենը էդքան արժի հա?
> իրեն չպիտի ծախեն... հետո ինչ որ Ռոնալդուն եկավ?


Դե պարզա ավել արժի, ուղղակի Ռեալի էս պլանի մեջ ինքը չի մտնում ու ստիպված սենց առաջարկա անում Պերեսը :Smile:

----------


## GevSky

Ես բազմիցս ասել եմ ռեալի էդ հիմար բնավորության մասին, ինքը ինչ-որ բարձր անունների համար րոպեական թքումա իրա էն ֆուտբոլիստների վրա որոնք իրենցից ավելի մեծ արժեքներ են ներկայացնում քան կարող է լինել փողը.... տենց ինքը ծախեց Մորիենտեսին, Բապտիստային որոնք լավ մարզավիճակում էին ու տուժվեց....  պատմությունը կրկնվում է... ես չեմ զարմանա որ ասենք Ռաուլին ծախի Ադեբայորին առնի.... Ռեալի կարգախոսնա աստղերի խաթր թքած ունենալ բոլորի վրա... հետո ինչ էտ մարդիկ լիքը բան են արել ակումբի համար, կամ լավ են խաղացել :LOL:

----------


## xaladilnick

Բայց վսե ժե Ռոբբենն ու Սնեյդերը են խաղացողները չեին որոնցից պետք էր ազատվել

----------


## Լեո

> Ես բազմիցս ասել եմ ռեալի էդ հիմար բնավորության մասին, ինքը ինչ-որ բարձր անունների համար րոպեական թքումա իրա էն ֆուտբոլիստների վրա որոնք իրենցից ավելի մեծ արժեքներ են ներկայացնում քան կարող է լինել փողը.... տենց ինքը ծախեց Մորիենտեսին, Բապտիստային որոնք լավ մարզավիճակում էին ու տուժվեց....  պատմությունը կրկնվում է... ես չեմ զարմանա որ ասենք Ռաուլին ծախի Ադեբայորին առնի.... Ռեալի կարգախոսնա աստղերի խաթր թքած ունենալ բոլորի վրա... հետո ինչ էտ մարդիկ լիքը բան են արել ակումբի համար, կամ լավ են խաղացել


Գև ջան, ճիշտ ես ասում, բայց կարծում եմ, որ լավ ֆուտբոլիստներին պահել, բայց չխաղացնել, դա էլ ճիշտ չի լինի  :Wink:  Խաղային պրակտիկայի բացակայությունը այդ ֆուտբոլիստներին մարզավիճակից գցում է, իսկ դրա արդյունքում տուժում է ընդհանրապես ֆուտբոլը  :Wink:

----------


## GevSky

> Գև ջան, ճիշտ ես ասում, բայց կարծում եմ, որ լավ ֆուտբոլիստներին պահել, բայց չխաղացնել, դա էլ ճիշտ չի լինի Խաղային պրակտիկայի բացակայությունը այդ ֆուտբոլիստներին մարզավիճակից գցում է, իսկ դրա արդյունքում տուժում է ընդհանրապես ֆուտբոլը


Հա դրա համար իրան չէին ասում իրանց գլխից մեծ ֆուտբոլիստներ առնեին, թող ուժեղացնեին թույլ օղակները... Իսկ Ռոբբենը թույլ օղակ չէր... ու շատ օբիդնիա հիմա, երևի, իրա համար... նույնը կարամ ասեմ  Նիստելռոյի մասին

----------


## xaladilnick

Ռօբբենը շատ լավնա չարժի ծախել

----------


## h.s.

Ի միջիայլոց Հունտելարն էլ վատը չի: Բայց աչքիս Ռեալը հոլանդացիների բրիգադին չի հավանում  :Smile:

----------


## xaladilnick

Հոլանդացիներին հաջող են ասում

----------


## h.s.

Երեկ տեղիա ունեցել Ռոնալդուի պրեզենտացիան, որին ներկա են գտնվել մոտ 84 հազար հանդիսական: Հայտնի է դարձել,որ Ռոնալդուն կխաղա 9 համարով ու մարզաշապիկին կգրվի "Ռոնալդո" և ոչ թե "Կ. Ռոնալդո", ինչպես սպասում էին շատերը:

----------

Ambrosine (07.07.2009), REAL_ist (07.07.2009)

----------


## h.s.

Այսօր մամուլում տեղեկատվություն է տարածվել, որ Բավարիաի ղեկավարությունը պատրաստ է բաց թողնելու Ռիբերիին, եթե Ռեալը վճարի 80 մլն եվրո: Մյունխենյան ակումբը նաև պահանջել է, որ Ռեալը որոշում ընդունի մինչև ամսի 16-ը:

----------


## REAL_ist

Ռեալի գլխավոր տնօրեն Վալդանոն հայտարարելա, որ Ալոնսոն գլխավոր նպատակներիցա: Նաև հայտարարելա, որ Ռիբերիի համար 80 միլյոնը գին հայտարարելը նույննա, ինչ ասել թե խաղացողը չի վաճառվում: Պետք չի Ռիբերին Ռեալին, հուսով եմ չեն առնի:

----------

Davo'o (08.07.2009)

----------


## Լեո

Ռեալը ամբողջ կազմը փոխեց: Մնաց անուն էլ փոխի ու թիմը լրիվ կփոխվի (ինչպես և Ռեալի ղեկավարությունը երազում է)  :Smile:

----------

GevSky (08.07.2009), h.s. (08.07.2009), xaladilnick (07.07.2009)

----------


## GevSky

Իսկ ես սրտանց ուզում եմ Ռեալը Ռիբերիին 80-ով առնի... շատ եմ ուզում լուրջ... :Smile:

----------


## GevSky

> Երեկ տեղիա ունեցել Ռոնալդուի պրեզենտացիան, որին ներկա են գտնվել մոտ 84 հազար հանդիսական: Հայտնի է դարձել,որ Ռոնալդուն կխաղա 9 համարով ու մարզաշապիկին կգրվի "Ռոնալդո" և ոչ թե "Կ. Ռոնալդո", ինչպես սպասում էին շատերը:


Բայց ինքը էդքան կա՞ որ մեջքին Ռոնալդո գրվի :LOL:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Ռեալը ամբողջ կազմը փոխեց: Մնաց անուն էլ փոխի ու թիմը լրիվ կփոխվի (ինչպես և Ռեալի ղեկավարությունը երազում է)


Ետ արդեն շատ շատ Բարսայի երկրպագուները երազեն: Հետաքրքիրա որ մի 4 տարի առաջ Բարսան սաղ կազմը փոխեց, էլի ետ կարծիքի էիր?

----------

Yellow Raven (08.07.2009)

----------


## h.s.

Ըստ մամուլի Մանուել Պելեգրինին խնդրելա Ռեալի ղեկավարներին, որպեսզի գնեն Սանտի Կասորլային: Բայց հարցա, թե արդյոք նրան տեղ կգտնվի հիմնական կազմում:

----------


## h.s.

Այսօր հայտնի է դարձել, որ Ռեալը 19 համարը հետ է վերցրել Հունտելարից, որպեսզի այն տա Բենզեմային: Սա արդեն նշանակում է, որ Հունտալարը դժվար մնա Ռեալում:

----------

Yellow Raven (08.07.2009)

----------


## GevSky

Հա ես չեմ զարմանում.... էտ արարքի վրա.. քանզի դա Ռեալն է մեծն... ուղղակի ամոթ է

----------


## REAL_ist

ինչ պիտի լինի զարմանալու? Հունտելարը տռանսֆեռիա հանված ու հաստատ չի խաղալու Ռեալում եկող մրցաշրջանը...

----------

Yellow Raven (08.07.2009)

----------


## GevSky

> ինչ պիտի լինի զարմանալու? Հունտելարը տռանսֆեռիա հանված ու հաստատ չի խաղալու Ռեալում եկող մրցաշրջանը...


Հա բայց կարողա չի ծախվում.... չնայած դրանից հետո ոնց էլ լինի ինքը կգնա

----------


## Լեո

Հունտելաարին բերելուց առաջ էնպիսի շուխուր էին դրել, մարդ կարող ա մտածեր երկրորդ Զիդանին են բերում թիմ: Հիմա էլ կես մրցաշրջանից հետո ուզում են ծախեն: 
Տեսնես կգա՞ այն բարի օրը, երբ Ռեալը վերջապես կայուն թիմ կդառնա  :Xeloq:

----------


## REAL_ist

Հունտելարին Պերեսը չի բերել Լեո, նոր թիմա կառուցվում, թարգեք էլի ախպոր պես եղած չեղած տեղը Ռեալ քննադատել...

----------

Ներսես_AM (09.07.2009)

----------


## Ֆուտբոլասեր

> Իր հերթին Ռեալը պատրաստա սենց առաջարկի՝
> Ռոբբեն + Սնեյդեր + 15 մլն ֆունտ = Ռիբերի
> 
> Միաժամանակ Ռեալը մերժելա Միլանի Հունտելարին վարձավճարով վերցնելու առաջարկը: Ռեալը ուզումա իրան ծախի  20 մլն եվրոյով:


Էտ Պերեցը լրիվ գժվելա?
Ռոբենն ու Սնեյդերը առանձին շատ քիչ են զիջում Ռիբերիին, եթե զիջում են ընդանրապես:
Նույնը վերաբերվումա Վան դեր Վարտին:  
Ես շատ կուզեմ էտ գործարքը կատարվի ու Ռեալը լիգայը պլեյօֆֆում հանդիպի Բավարիային:

----------


## GevSky

Շատ հաճախա նոր թիմ կառուցում Ռեալի ղեկավարությունը, աստված տա կայունություն հաստատվի, ավելի հետաքրքիր կլինի.. բայց դա հարց է, ես անձամբ կասկածում եմ... տեսնես Պելեգրինին մինչև երկրորդ սեզոն կձգի՞... Առաջի Ռեալի մարզիչնա որին միշտ հարգել եմ ու դուրս եկելա... 
Ռեալի ու իրա աստղերի թիթիզությունները ու Պելլեգրինիի համեստությունը իրար չեն բռնում :Tongue:

----------


## REAL_ist

Հաստատվելա Լա Լիգայի եկող մրցաշրջանի խաղացանկը, առաջին տուռում Ռեալը Դեպորտիվոյի հետա խաղալու Մադրիդում, առաջին կլասիկոն Նոու Կամպում նոյեմբերի 29-ին, երկրորդը` ապրիլի 11-ին Մադրիդում: 
Ամբողջ խաղացանկը` http://www.marca.com/deporte/futbol/...10/calendario/

----------

LL14 (11.07.2009), Vaho (11.07.2009), Ապե Ջան (10.07.2009)

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Հաստատվելա Լա Լիգայի եկող մրցաշրջանի խաղացանկը, առաջին տուռում Ռեալը Դեպորտիվոյի հետա խաղալու Մադրիդում, առաջին կլասիկոն Նոու Կամպում նոյեմբերի 29-ին, երկրորդը` ապրիլի 11-ին Մադրիդում: 
> Ամբողջ խաղացանկը` http://www.marca.com/deporte/futbol/...10/calendario/


Լավա անցած տարվա նման չի ստացվել, որ Բարսան ու Ռեալը հերթով նույն թիմերի հետ խաղային... :Smile:

----------

REAL_ist (10.07.2009), Լեո (10.07.2009)

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Մարսելոն Արբելոային հանելուա սաստավից կտենաք:


Էս մտքի հետ լրիվ համաձայն եմ:

----------


## Սերխիո

Նոյեմբերի 29-ին կշնորհավորեք ծնունդս և Ռեալի հաղթանակը :Tongue:

----------

Ambrosine (13.07.2009), Morpheus_NS (14.07.2009)

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Նոյեմբերի 29-ին կշնորհավորեք ծնունդս և Ռեալի հաղթանակը


Նոյեմբերի 29-ը նաև Բարսելոնա ՖԱ-ի ծննդյան օրնա :Tongue: 
110-ամյակնա էս տարի :Cool:

----------


## LL14

> Այսօր հայտնի է դարձել, որ Ռեալը 19 համարը հետ է վերցրել Հունտելարից, որպեսզի այն տա Բենզեմային: Սա արդեն նշանակում է, որ Հունտալարը դժվար մնա Ռեալում:


19 համարն են տվել Բենզեմաըին թե 10-ը?  :Think:

----------


## REAL_ist

համարը հլը չեն տվել

----------


## LL14

Ամեն դեպքում չի բացառվում , որ և' Հունտելաարը, և' Սնեյդեռը կգնան Ռեալից:  Հունտելաարին Շտուտգարտն է ուզում գնի, տեսնենք թե ինչ կլինի

----------


## GevSky

> Նոյեմբերի 29-ին կշնորհավորեք ծնունդս և Ռեալի հաղթանակը


Այդ օրը կշնորհավորենք քո ծնունդը, Բարսայի ծնունդը  նաև մեր ու Բարսայի հաղթանակը :Cool:

----------

Yellow Raven (12.07.2009), Լեո (14.07.2009)

----------


## Սերխիո

> Այդ օրը կշնորհավորենք քո ծնունդը, Բարսայի ծնունդը  *նաև մեր ու Բարսայի հաղթանակը*


Քուա~նշ :Shok:

----------


## Amourchik

Վաաայ, ինչ լավա , որ Բենզեման եկավ ՌԵալ :Love: իրա նման հավատարիմ Ռեալին քիչ ֆուտբոլիստներ կան, այնքան հավատարիմ, որ արդեն համաձայնության եկած Մանչեստրի հետ, հրաժարվեց երբ լսեց ՌԵԱԼ անունը:Ապրե՛ս Բենզեմա, չեմ կասկածում՝ դու հաստատ արժանի կլինես Ռեալին, ավելի ուրախ եմ , որ դու ես եկել ոչ թե Վիլյան, որ միչնև հիմա չի կողմնորոշվում ինքը Ռեալում կուզենար խաղար, թե Բարսում, մենակ երազում ա դուրս պրծնել Վալենսիայի ճիրաններից, իսկ Բենզեման ոնց որ ասում են՝«ամբողջ աշխարհը մի կողմ, Ռեալը մի կողմ» :Smile:  :Wink:

----------

Legolas (13.07.2009)

----------


## Taurus

> Վաաայ, ինչ լավա , որ Բենզեման եկավ ՌԵալիրա նման հավատարիմ Ռեալին քիչ ֆուտբոլիստներ կան, այնքան հավատարիմ, որ արդեն համաձայնության եկած Մանչեստրի հետ, հրաժարվեց երբ լսեց ՌԵԱԼ անունը:Ապրե՛ս Բենզեմա, չեմ կասկածում՝ դու հաստատ արժանի կլինես Ռեալին, ավելի ուրախ եմ , որ դու ես եկել ոչ թե Վիլյան, որ միչնև հիմա չի կողմնորոշվում ինքը Ռեալում կուզենար խաղար, թե Բարսում, մենակ երազում ա դուրս պրծնել Վալենսիայի ճիրաններից, իսկ Բենզեման ոնց որ ասում են՝«ամբողջ աշխարհը մի կողմ, Ռեալը մի կողմ»


հավատարիմ?
ետ են մարդն ա որ մինչև վերջ կասկածում էր

----------

GevSky (14.07.2009), Ապե Ջան (14.07.2009)

----------


## GevSky

> Վաաայ, ինչ լավա , որ Բենզեման եկավ ՌԵալիրա նման հավատարիմ Ռեալին քիչ ֆուտբոլիստներ կան, այնքան հավատարիմ, որ արդեն համաձայնության եկած Մանչեստրի հետ, հրաժարվեց երբ լսեց ՌԵԱԼ անունը:Ապրե՛ս Բենզեմա, չեմ կասկածում՝ դու հաստատ արժանի կլինես Ռեալին, ավելի ուրախ եմ , որ դու ես եկել ոչ թե Վիլյան, որ միչնև հիմա չի կողմնորոշվում ինքը Ռեալում կուզենար խաղար, թե Բարսում, մենակ երազում ա դուրս պրծնել Վալենսիայի ճիրաններից, իսկ Բենզեման ոնց որ ասում են՝«ամբողջ աշխարհը մի կողմ, Ռեալը մի կողմ»


Էտ ո՞րտեղ ես կարդացել, որ Վիյան չի կողմնորոշվում որտեղ գնա.... Վիյան միշտ էլ հստակ որոշում  ունեցել է, այ հենց Բենզեման էր, որ մի օր գոռում էր Բարսա մյուս օրը Ռեալ......

----------


## Amourchik

> Էտ ո՞րտեղ ես կարդացել, որ Վիյան չի կողմնորոշվում որտեղ գնա.... Վիյան միշտ էլ հստակ որոշում  ունեցել է, այ հենց Բենզեման էր, որ մի օր գոռում էր Բարսա մյուս օրը Ռեալ......


ես դեռ անցած տարվանից եմ հիշում, որ Բենզեման կրկնում էր, որ իրա երազանքների թիմը Ռեալն ա:Տարիներ առաջ, երբ Ռեալը պետք է հանդիպեր Լիոնի հետ, Լիոնի նախագահը Ֆլորենտինո Պերեսին խնդրել էր, որ Ռոնալդոն մակագրի իր իսկ մարզաշապիկի վրա և նվիրի մի պատանու, որը խելագարի պես սիրում է Ռոնալդոի խաղը և Ռեալ Մադրիդը, Ֆլորենտինոն միանգամից համաձայնել է՝ ասելով, որ անձամբ կբերի այդ մարզաշապիկը և հենց այդպես էլ արել է, իսկ մարզաշապիկի վրա գրված է եղել՝«Սիրով Ռոնիից Բենզեմային»:Հիշեցնեմ, որ այն ժամանակ Բենզեման Լիոնի մանկապատանեկան դպրոցում ա եղել:ՄԻնչև հիմա բոլոր իր ընկերները կրկնում էին, որ երբ Բենզեման լսել է, որ իրենով հետաքրքրվում է Ռեալը առանց մտածելու թողել է ամեն ինչ, բոլոր բանակցությունները և սպասել առաջարկին, որ էլ հաջորդել է ոչ շատ ուշ և հենց իր իսկ խոսքերով նա մեկ վայրկյան էլ չի մտածել որոշում ընդունելուց:

----------

Ambrosine (14.07.2009), Legolas (15.07.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> Քուա~նշ


Չէ, մի զարմացիր, Բարսան Ռեալին կարողանում ա հաղթել, էն էլ հենց իր դաշտում, էն էլ խայտառակ հաշիվներով ու խաղային ահռելի առավելությամբ  :Smile:

----------


## Amourchik

> հավատարիմ?
> ետ են մարդն ա որ մինչև վերջ կասկածում էր


Միգուցե կասկածում էր գնալ Մանչեստր, թե մնալ Լիոնում, բայց կյանքում չի կասկածել, որ գա Ռեալ :Ok:

----------


## h.s.

> Միգուցե կասկածում էր գնալ Մանչեստր, թե մնալ Լիոնում, բայց կյանքում չի կասկածել, որ գա Ռեալ


Ընենց ես խոսում, ոնց որ հարազատ ախպերտա:

----------


## Amourchik

> Ընենց ես խոսում, ոնց որ հարազատ ախպերտա:


 :Think: իրո՞ք նման տպավորություն ա թողնում գրածս :Shok:

----------


## Amourchik

> ես դեռ անցած տարվանից եմ հիշում, որ Բենզեման կրկնում էր, որ իրա երազանքների թիմը Ռեալն ա:Տարիներ առաջ, երբ Ռեալը պետք է հանդիպեր Լիոնի հետ, Լիոնի նախագահը Ֆլորենտինո Պերեսին խնդրել էր, որ Ռոնալդոն մակագրի իր իսկ մարզաշապիկի վրա և նվիրի մի պատանու, որը խելագարի պես սիրում է Ռոնալդոի խաղը և Ռեալ Մադրիդը, Ֆլորենտինոն միանգամից համաձայնել է՝ ասելով, որ անձամբ կբերի այդ մարզաշապիկը և հենց այդպես էլ արել է, իսկ մարզաշապիկի վրա գրված է եղել՝«Սիրով Ռոնիից Բենզեմային»:Հիշեցնեմ, որ այն ժամանակ Բենզեման Լիոնի մանկապատանեկան դպրոցում ա եղել:ՄԻնչև հիմա բոլոր իր ընկերները կրկնում էին, որ երբ Բենզեման լսել է, որ իրենով հետաքրքրվում է Ռեալը առանց մտածելու թողել է ամեն ինչ, բոլոր բանակցությունները և սպասել առաջարկին, որ էլ հաջորդել է ոչ շատ ուշ և հենց իր իսկ խոսքերով նա մեկ վայրկյան էլ չի մտածել որոշում ընդունելուց:


սա երևումա քեզ ոչինչ չի ասում :Think:

----------


## Amourchik

ահա և մենք :Love: 
http://www.realmadrid.com/cs/Satelli...m_the_best.htm
 ամեն ինչից երևում ա, որ ամեն ինչ լավ ա :Smile:

----------


## Amourchik

Էրեխեք վաղը Ռեալը խաղ ունի :Smile: 
Շեմրոկ Ռովերսի հետ, ոչինչ չեմ էլ սպասում էս հանդիպումից, քանի որ ամբոջական կազմով չեն խաղում, այ եթե Կական, Ռամոսն, Ալբիոլն ու Կասիլյասն էլ լինեին ու ամբողջական կազմը խաղար հետաքրքիր կլիներ, բայց և այնպես միայն հաղթանակ եմ մաղթում Ռեալին իր առաջին խաղում :Wink:

----------


## REAL_ist

1-0 կրին
------------------------------ Dudek
Torres (Salgado)----Pepe(Garay)-----Metzelder(Heinze)----Marcelo(Drenthe)
--------------Gago(Parejo)---------------Lass
--------------------------Guti(Sneijder)
Ronaldo(Negredo)-----------------------------Higuain(Van Der Vaart)
--------------------------Raul(Benzema)

Փակագրծերում 2-րդ տայմի սաստավնա: Ռոնալդուն թիթզությամբ էր զբաղված, Բենզեման շատ լավ խաղաց, գոլն էլ խփեց վեջում, Պարեխոն լավ տպավորություն թողեց, կենտրոնում ղեկավարում էր խաղը, մնացածն էլ նորմալ խաղում էին: Պելեգրինիի ձեռագիրը երևաց, արագ պասերը շատացել էին:

----------


## Taurus

Kaka-ն չկար?

----------


## h.s.

Բենֆիկան 7 մլն եվրոյով գնելա Ռեալի ու Իսպանիայի երիտասարդական հավաքականի խաղացող Խավի Գարսիային՝ նրա հետ կնքելով 5 տարվա պայմանագիր:

----------


## REAL_ist

Լավ էլ ծախել են, եքա փողա տապոռ խաղցողի համար; Կական էլ արձակուրդի մեջա, Կասիլյասի, Ռամոսի ու Ալբիոլի հետ:

----------


## Amourchik

Չգիտեմ Ռոնալդուն ինչերով ա զբաղված եղել, բայց որ մարզումներին նա ամենապարտաճանաչ մարզիկներից ա դա նշում են Ռեալի բոլոր խաղացողները, այդ թվում ՝Ռաուլը, Սալգադոն և ուրիշներ, ասելով, որ Ռոնալդուն գալիս ա առաջինը և գնում վերջինը այդ իսկ պատճառով այս հանդիպումը ոչնչով ճիշտ չեմ համարում, որպեսզի Ռոնալդուի մասին եզրակացություններ արվեն,նույնիսկ շատեը ասում են, որ լավ էլ խաղացել ա, իր ոճով գեղեցիկ խաբքերով և այլն, ես այդ ամենը չեմ տեսել, դրա համար էլ ոչինչ ասել չեմ կարող, բայց վստահ եմ, որ ինքը լրիվ մերոնցից ա :Cool: 
Հ.Գ.իմ իմանալով Կակային, Ռամոսին, Կասսիլյասին և Ալբիոլին չենք տեսնելու նաև աշխարհի ակումբային առաջնությանը, իսկ դա նաձամբ ինձ համար շաատ վատ է :Sad:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Հ.Գ.իմ իմանալով Կակային, Ռամոսին, Կասսիլյասին և Ալբիոլին չենք տեսնելու նաև աշխարհի ակումբային առաջնությանը, իսկ դա նաձամբ ինձ համար շաատ վատ է


ես կասեի Ռեալին չենք տեսնելու աշխարհի ակումբային առաջնությանը :LOL:

----------


## Amourchik

> ես կասեի Ռեալին չենք տեսնելու աշխարհի ակումբային առաջնությանը


դե ես ասեցի, որ էդպես ասեմ մի քիչ սուբյեկտիվ կլինի հարգելի պատճառով, բայց տեսնում եմ համախոհներ գտնվում են :LOL:  :Wink:

----------


## Amourchik

> Չգիտեմ Ռոնալդուն ինչերով ա զբաղված եղել, բայց որ մարզումներին նա ամենապարտաճանաչ մարզիկներից ա դա նշում են Ռեալի բոլոր խաղացողները, այդ թվում ՝Ռաուլը, Սալգադոն և ուրիշներ, ասելով, որ Ռոնալդուն գալիս ա առաջինը և գնում վերջինը այդ իսկ պատճառով այս հանդիպումը ոչնչով ճիշտ չեմ համարում, որպեսզի Ռոնալդուի մասին եզրակացություններ արվեն,նույնիսկ շատեը ասում են, որ լավ էլ խաղացել ա, իր ոճով գեղեցիկ խաբքերով և այլն, ես այդ ամենը չեմ տեսել, դրա համար էլ ոչինչ ասել չեմ կարող, բայց վստահ եմ, որ ինքը լրիվ մերոնցից ա
> Հ.Գ.իմ իմանալով Կակային, Ռամոսին, Կասսիլյասին և Ալբիոլին չենք տեսնելու նաև *աշխարհի ակումբային առաջնությանը*, իսկ դա նաձամբ ինձ համար շաատ վատ է


peace cup սենց էի թարգմանել, բայց սխալ էր, խիստ չդատեք :Blush:

----------


## Amourchik

էս էլ Բենզեման :Smile:

----------

Legolas (29.07.2009)

----------


## GevSky

Էն ներքևում ինչի՞ են գրել Մեսսի, ուզում են Ռեալին ռասկրուտկա անեն երևի :LOL:

----------


## Ambrosine

> ես կասեի Ռեալին չենք տեսնելու աշխարհի ակումբային առաջնությանը





> դե ես ասեցի, որ էդպես ասեմ մի քիչ սուբյեկտիվ կլինի հարգելի պատճառով, բայց տեսնում եմ համախոհներ գտնվում են


էստեղ երկուսդ էլ մարդա մի քանի հատ բացասականի եք արժանի  :Angry2:  :Angry2:  :Angry2:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Ռեալ Մադրիդ- Ալ Իտտիհադ 1-1

Ռեալից գոլի հեղինակա դարձել Ռաուլը :Smile:

----------

Ambrosine (04.08.2009), Amourchik (28.07.2009)

----------


## Davo'o

Lիվերպուլցիների պաշտոնական վեբ-կայքում հայտնվել է տեղեկատվույուն այն մասին, որ Արբելոան պաշտոնապես տեղափոխվել է մադրիդյան ակումբ:
«Մենք համաձայնության ենք եկել «Ռեալի» հետ, և Արբելոան մոտ օրերս բուժզննում կանցնի Մադիդում»:,- ասվում է պաշտոնական հայտարարությունում:
Արբելոան հինգ տարվա պայմանագիր կկնքի «Արքայական ակումբի» հետ: Իսպանացի պաշտպանի տրանսֆերային արժեքն է` 3,5 մլն եվրո:
Այսպիսով, Արբելոան վերադարձավ ակումբ, որտեղ արել է իր առաջին ֆուտբոլային քայլերը, որից հետո տեղափոխվել է Լա Կորունիայի «Դեպորտիվո», իսկ այնուհետև էլ` «Լիվերպուլ»:



Բարի վերադարձ տուն, Ալվարո:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Լավ էլ էժան են առել :Smile:

----------


## Amourchik

Ռեալը հաղթեց հերթական խաղում և կիսաեզրափակիչում խաղալու ա յուվեի հետ:
4-2 հաղթել են՝ 1գոլ խփել ա Ռոնալդուն/ 11մ./, մեկական գոլեր էլ խփել են Գրաներոն,Մեցելդերը և Նեգրեդոն:
Հ.Գ.Ռոնալդուն կարգին խաղ ա անցկացրել :Smile: 
Լավ ա, այդպես էլ շարունակե՛ք :Ok:

----------


## REAL_ist

Շատ լավա, իսպանիայի հավաքականի պաշտպանի համար 3.5 միլյոն, Մարսելոյի հետ յոլլա կտանեն պաշտպանության ձախ ֆլանգում: Մնաց Ալոնսոն գա, ու թիմը ձևավորվածա:
Երեկվա խաղում Գռաներոն շատ լավ խաղ խաղաց, սենց շարունակի կարողա հիմնական կազմում էլ խաղա:

----------


## Amourchik

http://news.livesport.ru/football/20...9/ibragimovic/
այ այստեղ ա երևում մարդկանց իսկական դեմքը, պետք ա ամաչեն էս բանի համար :Angry2:

----------


## Amourchik

սկսվե՜եց :Angry2: 
http://www.profootball.com.ua/2009/0...popolnili.html

----------


## h.s.

Հայնցեն գնաց Մարսել

----------


## Amourchik

> Հայնցեն գնաց Մարսել


լավ պրծանք :Smile:

----------


## h.s.

Յուվենտուս - Ռեալ 2:1

1-ին գոլը խփելա Կանավարոն: Խաղին ծանոթանալու ու սաստավները տենալու համար մտեք ստեղ՝ http://es.eurosport.yahoo.com/futbol...us-344536.html

----------

GevSky (01.08.2009)

----------


## GevSky

Էս էլ առաջին պարտությունը.... Տխուրա... երևի կազմը լավը չէր... այսինքն տակտիկան էտ կազմի համար

----------


## Amourchik

ես խաղի կեսը նայել եմ/երևի մի 10րոպե, ինտերնետով էի նայում, այսօր/ինձ շատ դուր եկավ, որ Ռեալը խաղում էր բաց հարձակվողական ֆուտբոլ ընդդեմ/ կներեք իհարկե նման ոճը նախընտրողներ/ ճահճոտ ու անհետաքրքիր ֆուտբոլի, դե բնականաբար չստացվեց կամ էլ ավելի ճիշտ լավ չստացվեց, բայց դե դեռ ամբողջական կազմով չէին խաղում, համ էլ կեսից շատ ֆուտբոլիստները նոր են եկել, մի մասը գնում ա, այ երբ որ թիմին կմիանան Ռամոսը, Կասիլիասը, Կական,Ալբիոլն ու Արբելոան և մարզիչը թիմի կազմը կձևավորի, այն ժամանակ դատողություններ կանենք :Smile:

----------

Legolas (01.08.2009)

----------


## GevSky

Իսկ, երբ Ռոնալդուն 11մետրից գոլ խփեց, մայկան չհանե՞ց, որ  լուսանկարեն գեղեցիկ մարմինը :LOL:

----------


## Amourchik

> Իսկ, երբ Ռոնալդուն 11մետրից գոլ խփեց, մայկան չհանե՞ց, որ  լուսանկարեն գեղեցիկ մարմինը


չէ, նման բաների ավելի մեծ սիրահար էր Սամուել Էտօ՛օն, ինքն էր սիրում գովազդել իր «գեղեցկագույն»մարմինը :Bad:

----------


## Amourchik

Այսքանից հետո վեր կենալ և խաղալ մինչև վերջ ուղղակի անհնարին ա, բայց Ռոնալդուն խաղացելա :Smile: 
Հ.Գ.իսկ այդ կենդանինմիայն դեղին քարտ ա ստացել :Angry2:

----------

Legolas (03.08.2009)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Վայ էս էլի Յուվեինա հանգրվանե՞լ  :LOL:   դե լավ էլի Պերես, մի բան արա Յուվեի հետ չընկնի էլի Ռեալը:  :LOL:

----------

Arman_I (02.08.2009), Լեո (03.08.2009)

----------


## h.s.

Ըստ La Gazzetta dello Sport-ի Սնեյդերը 1 տարով վարձավճարով կտեղափոխվի Ինտեր:

----------

Yellow Raven (03.08.2009), Ներսես_AM (03.08.2009)

----------


## GevSky

> չէ, նման բաների ավելի մեծ սիրահար էր Սամուել Էտօ՛օն, ինքն էր սիրում գովազդել իր «գեղեցկագույն»մարմինը


Դե լավ դու էլ հո չհամեմատեցիր... Էտ հարցով Էտո՛օն շաաատ հեռույա Քրիստիանոյից... ու դա համընդհանուր փաստա :Smile:

----------


## Amourchik

> Դե լավ դու էլ հո չհամեմատեցիր... Էտ հարցով Էտո՛օն շաաատ հեռույա Քրիստիանոյից... ու դա համընդհանուր փաստա


հա, թիթիզությամբ չեմ վիճում միգուցե թիթիզա Ռոնալդուն, բայց չես կարող ժխտել, որ Էտո՛ոն ամեն գոլ խփելուց հետո/ի դեպ նշանակալից գոլ/ միշտ նշում էր մարզաշապիկը հանելով, ձեռքի մեջ թափահարելով, գլուխը տարուբերելով ու գոռալով, շաատ հայտնի Էտո՛ո ական գոլի տոնելն ա դա,ես դա նկատի ունեի :Smile:

----------


## Amourchik

> Ըստ La Gazzetta dello Sport-ի Սնեյդերը 1 տարով վարձավճարով կտեղափոխվի Ինտեր:


ես էլ սրան հանդիպեցի :Smile: 
http://www.goal.com/ru/news/42/%D0%B...BE%D0%BA%D0%B0

----------


## h.s.

> ես էլ սրան հանդիպեցի
> http://www.goal.com/ru/news/42/%D0%B...BE%D0%BA%D0%B0


Դեռ ամեն ինչ պարզ չի, քանի որ տեղեկություն կար, որ Ռեալը առաջարկել էր Սնեյդերին + 15 մլն եվրո Մայկոնի համար:

----------


## h.s.

Ըստ Sport-ի Ռեալը ու Լիվերպուլը համաձայնության են եկել Ալոնսոյի տեղափոխման հարցով: Ռեալը կվճարի 32 + 3(բոնուս) մլն եվրո, ու արդեն այս շաբաթ Ալոնսոն կտեղափոխվի Ռեալ:

----------

Yellow Raven (04.08.2009)

----------


## GevSky

> հա, թիթիզությամբ չեմ վիճում միգուցե թիթիզա Ռոնալդուն, բայց չես կարող ժխտել, որ Էտո՛ոն ամեն գոլ խփելուց հետո/ի դեպ նշանակալից գոլ/ միշտ նշում էր մարզաշապիկը հանելով, ձեռքի մեջ թափահարելով, գլուխը տարուբերելով ու գոռալով, շաատ հայտնի Էտո՛ո ական գոլի տոնելն ա դա,ես դա նկատի ունեի


Բայց ես օրինակ սիրում եմ որ տենց են նշում խփած գոլը դա երկրպագուին ավելի շատ էներգիա է տալիս... Դրա համար շատ կարևոր խաղերում, երբ ճակատագրական գոլ են խփում դա ամենինչ է իմ համար.... Էս տարվա կուլմինացիան իմ համար Ինեստայի գոլն էր Չելսիի դարպասին վերջի պահին.... ես հազվադեպ եմ տենց քանակությամբ ադրենալին ստանում:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Բայց ես օրինակ սիրում եմ որ տենց են նշում խփած գոլը դա երկրպագուին ավելի շատ էներգիա է տալիս... Դրա համար շատ կարևոր խաղերում, երբ ճակատագրական գոլ են խփում դա ամենինչ է իմ համար.... Էս տարվա կուլմինացիան իմ համար Ինեստայի գոլն էր Չելսիի դարպասին վերջի պահին.... ես հազվադեպ եմ տենց քանակությամբ ադրենալին ստանում:


դե ուրեմն պիտի նաև սիրես Ռոնալդուի՝ մարզաշապիկ հանելը. դա էլ իր երկրպագուներին է էներգիա տալիս :Wink:

----------


## Amourchik

> դե ուրեմն պիտի նաև սիրես Ռոնալդուի՝ մարզաշապիկ հանելը. դա էլ իր երկրպագուներին է էներգիա տալիս


ես էի ուզում ասել :Wink: չսիրելը չսիրելով, այց Ռոնալդուն աշխարհում ամենաշատ երկրպագու ունեցող ֆուտբոլիստներից է , բայց այնուամենայինիվ չեմ կարողանում հիշել, թե քանի անգամ ա Ռոնալդուն մարզաշապիկը հանելով ա տոնում գոլը, ես չեմ տեսել դա, անկեղծ եմ ասում :Xeloq:

----------


## Amourchik

> Դեռ ամեն ինչ պարզ չի, քանի որ տեղեկություն կար, որ Ռեալը առաջարկել էր Սնեյդերին + 15 մլն եվրո Մայկոնի համար:


Մայկոնի համա՞ր :Shok: էս ինչ հիմար տրանսֆեր պետք ա լինի:Ի՞նչ ենք անում էտ Մայկոնին , հա կարողա լավ պաշտպան ա, բայց էտ դեպքում Ռամոսին որտեղ ա խաղացնելու, հարձակվողի դիրքու՞մ :Angry2: անիմաստ գումարի վատնում ա լինելու, ավելի լավա անկապ ֆուտբոլիստներին վաճառել ու մտածել արդեն մարզվելու մասին, ոչ թե սենց անկապ գնումներ անել :Angry2: 
Հ.Գ»Բա, որ իմանաք Սալգադոի հետ ոնց են վարցում, լրիվ կհիասթափվեք :Sad: անկեղծ եմ ասում, սենց բաների համար մեկ-մեկ նախընտրում եմ, որ Ռեալը 4-րդ տեղում լիներ, քան թե Պերեսը գար ու սենց զզվելի վարվեր մեր վետերանների հետ, լավ կլիներ սա ուղղակի անկապ լուր լիներ
http://realmadrid.ru/node/11419
 :Sad:

----------

Ambrosine (04.08.2009), GevSky (04.08.2009), Yellow Raven (04.08.2009), Ներսես_AM (04.08.2009)

----------


## h.s.

> Հ.Գ»Բա, որ իմանաք Սալգադոի հետ ոնց են վարցում, լրիվ կհիասթափվեքանկեղծ եմ ասում, սենց բաների համար մեկ-մեկ նախընտրում եմ, որ Ռեալը 4-րդ տեղում լիներ, քան թե Պերեսը գար ու սենց զզվելի վարվեր մեր վետերանների հետ, լավ կլիներ սա ուղղակի անկապ լուր լիներ
> http://realmadrid.ru/node/11419


Էտի Ռեալնա... Տղեն 10 տարի էս կլուբում էր: Բայց մի զարմացեք, հիշեք Հիերոի հետ ոնց վարվեցին :Think:

----------

Arman_I (05.08.2009), GevSky (04.08.2009), Yellow Raven (04.08.2009), Ներսես_AM (04.08.2009)

----------


## GevSky

Ես միշտ էլ ասել եմ, որ Ռեալին ամենաշատը տենց բաների համար չեմ սիրում.... Չեմ սիրում իրանց փիլիսոփայության համար, միշտ իրանք դրսից նոր եկածներին դնում են գլխներին ու իրանց ֆուտբոլիստներին գցում... վերցնենք Հունտելարի դեպքը, կամ Ռոբենի... Հիմա ել Սալգադոն որ Ռեալի սիմվոլներից մեկնա... արդեն Սալգադոյի մասին 3 տարբեր կայքում կարդացել եմ, նաև Կասիյասնա *արտահայտվել*
Հ.Գ. Ինձ չի թվում Մայկոնին Ինտեռը կծախի, քանզի արդեն Մակսվելը չկա ու իրա էտ տեղը մնումա լրիվ դատարկ, իսկ տրանսֆերային պատուհանի փակվելուն բան չմնաց....

----------


## Amourchik

> Էտի Ռեալնա... Տղեն 10 տարի էս կլուբում էր: Բայց մի զարմացեք, հիշեք Հիերոի հետ ոնց վարվեցին


չէ ետի Ռեալը չի, դա Պեռեսնա, սրանից առաջ ոչ ոքի հետ այդպես չէին վարվում, հա Կալդեռոնը վատ քաղաքականություն իրականացրեց, բայց բոլոր վետերանների հետ լավ էր վարվում, բացի Պեռեսից ոչ ոք նման բանի ընդունակ չի, բայց սա Ռեալի երկրպագուները չեն արդարացնի, իմացեք, որ մեզ համար էլ սա հաճելի ու ճիշտ չի, էլի եմ ասում ավելի լավա Ռեալը լիքը պարտվեր, մեկա դրանից անձամբ ես իմ կարծիքը չէի փոխի Ռեալի մասին, քան թե այսպիսի զզվելի լիեն :Bad: Հիերոն իմ սիրելի ֆուտբոլիստն էր Ռեալում, դրա համար էլ հետո Ռամոսին սիրեցի, որովհետև շատ նման են, բայց դե Պեռեսը.. :Angry2:

----------

Ambrosine (04.08.2009), Yellow Raven (04.08.2009)

----------


## Amourchik

ոնց որ թե հաստատվում է այն տեղեկությունը, որ Սալգադոն գնալու է, այսինքն ստիպում են, որ գնա:Նախնական ինֆորմացիայի համաձայն կգնա Սառագոսա, վատ չէ կարծում եմ:Այս արարքը Ռեալի ղեկավարությունը բացատրում է նրանով,թե իբր իրենք 30ից ավել ֆուտբոլիստ ունեն և ուզում են ունենալ 25ը ու ամեն դիրքում 2 ական ֆուտբոլիստ նաև ասելով, թե Սալգադոն միշտ հայտավորման ցուցակից դուրս է լինելու այդ իսկ պատճառով ֆուտբոլիստի համար նույնպես լավ կլինի որպեսզի ինքը խաղա այնտեղ, որտեղ իրոք կխաղա, բացի այդ թիմը նրան ազատ է թողնում, որպեսզի Սալգադոն իր իսկ ուզեցած թիմում խաղա ազատ խաղացողի կարգավիճակ է ձեռք բերում:Միայն հիշեցնեմ, որ Սալգադոի հետ պայմանագիրն ավարտվում էր մյուս տարի , իսկ ֆուտբոլիստը պալանավորել էր դեռ 3 տարի էլ խաղալ,նաև այս հանգամանքն է դրդել Ռեալի ղեկավարներին ֆուտբոլիստի համար նոր թիմ գտնել, որպեսզի նա այնտեղ հանգիստ խաղա 3 տարի և ավարտի իր ֆուտբոլային կարիերան:
Հ.Գ.Այնուամենայնիվ ես ինձ շատ վատ եմ զգում Ռեալի այս արարքի համար:Բայց ուզում եմ Միչելին շնորհակալություն ասել մեր թիմում այդքան երկար տարիներ անցկացնելու համար և մեզ հավատարիմ լինելու համար ու մաղթել նրան հաջողություն նոր թիմում

----------

Ambrosine (04.08.2009)

----------


## h.s.

Շատ ֆուտբոլիստ ունեն, բայց հա առնում են: Լիվերպուլի պաշտոնական սայթը արդեն հաստատելա Ալոնսոյի հեռանալը դեպի Մադրիդ:

----------

Amourchik (04.08.2009), Yellow Raven (05.08.2009)

----------


## h.s.

Հունտելարը տեղափոխվեց Միլան: Ֆուտբոլիստի հետ կնքվելա 3 տարվա պայմանագիր: Միլանը Ռեալին վճարելա 15 միլիոն եվրո: 
Փաստորեն Ռեալը չկարողացավ գոնե էն գնով ծախեր, որով առել էր :Tongue:

----------

Yellow Raven (06.08.2009)

----------


## Amourchik

> Հունտելարը տեղափոխվեց Միլան: Ֆուտբոլիստի հետ կնքվելա 3 տարվա պայմանագիր: Միլանը Ռեալին վճարելա 15 միլիոն եվրո: 
> Փաստորեն Ռեալը չկարողացավ գոնե էն գնով ծախեր, որով առել էր


կարևորը վաճառել են:Հաստատ Պեռեսից լավ ֆինանսիստ չկա, եթե համաձայնվել ա այդքանով վաճառել ուրեմն դա մաքսիմումն էր, բացի այդ Կակային գնելուց հետո թիմերը պայմանավորվածություն ունեին, որ Ռեալի կողմից տրանսֆերի հանված յուրաքանչյուր ֆուտբոլիստ առաջին հերթին հնարավորություն կուենան գնելու Միլանը:Ասենք եթե մեկ այլ թիմ Հունտելիարի համար ավելի տար բայց Միլանն էլ կարգին գումար առաջարկեր նախապատվությունը տրվելու էր Միլանին և այդպես էլ եղավ:
Մնաց Վան դեր Վարտն ու Դրենտեն ում ես տանել չէի կարողանում:
Խաբի Ալոնսոն արդեն բժշկական հետազոտություն է անցել Ռեալում և ամենայն հավանականությամբ վաղվանից կմիանա թիմի մարզումներին:
Իսկ Սալգադոն հրաժեշտ է տվել Ռեալին ու նշել, որ ինքը թերևս թիմի հետ համամիտ է եղել այն պատճառով, որ ինքը տեղ չէր ունենալու խաղադաշտում և մարզիչի հետ զրուցելուց հետո շնորհակալություն է հայտնել թիմին ու հրաժեշտ տվել, սակայն Ռեալը նրան հրաժեշտ կտա մոտակա խաղերից մեկում:
ՀԱջողություն Սալգադո, եզակի ֆուտբոլիստ եզակի մարդ ով ցանկացած պահի պատրաստ էր դուրս գալ մարզադաշտ և ամեն ինչ տալ Ռեալի համար :Sad:

----------

Ambrosine (05.08.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

Ամեն անգամ էս ստոր արարքներով թիմի հեղինակության վրա ստվեր են գցում...  :Bad: 
ինչպես վարվեցին Հիերոյի հետ? ինչպես վարվեցին Մորիենտեսի հետ? հիմա էլ Սալգադոն...

----------

Amourchik (05.08.2009)

----------


## REAL_ist

Սալգադոյին գոնե նորմալ կճանփեն, Միլանի հետ խաղում: Սիրուն ձևերով հանեցին: Զուտ խաղային առումով Սալգադոն արդեն վաղուց պետք չէր: Ավելի լավ են հետը վարվում, քան ասենք Կառլոսի հետ...

----------


## Ambrosine

> Սալգադոյին գոնե նորմալ կճանփեն, Միլանի հետ խաղում: Սիրուն ձևերով հանեցին: Զուտ խաղային առումով Սալգադոն արդեն վաղուց պետք չէր: Ավելի լավ են հետը վարվում, քան ասենք Կառլոսի հետ...


Կարլոսին մոռացել էի, բայց դե Հիերոյի ու Մորիենտեսի հետ համեմատելու չի
Բեքհեմի հետ էլ լավ չվարվեցին... ամեն դեպքում չեն գնահատում, սիրուն չի  :Nea:

----------


## REAL_ist

> բայց դե Հիերոյի ու Մորիենտեսի հետ համեմատելու չի


Կառլոսը? :Shok:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Կառլոսը?


Վան, նկատի ունեմ վերաբերմունքը :Smile:

----------


## REAL_ist

Կառլոսին էլ պակաս ֆայլուն վերաբերմունք ցույց չտվին...

----------


## Ambrosine

> Կառլոսին էլ պակաս ֆայլուն վերաբերմունք ցույց չտվին...


Ամեն դեպքում էդքան մեծ անակնկալ չէր, չնայած էլի շատ ափսոս էր... Հիերոյին հենց չեմպիոն դառնալու երեկոյան են ասել, չէ? Իսկ Մորիենտեսի բառերը, որ ասեց Ռեալից հեռանալիս, մինչև հիմա հիշում եմ

----------


## erewanski

գիտեք  պերեսն մեքենայա մշակել որի գործընտ'ացի ժամանակ ոմանք պիտի հերանան եկեք ընդունենք այս զոհաբերուտ'յունը(սալգադոյինը) ապագայի փառահեղ խաղի համար :Ok:

----------


## Ambrosine

> գիտեք  պերեսն մեքենայա մշակել որի գործընտ'ացի ժամանակ ոմանք պիտի հերանան եկեք ընդունենք այս զոհաբերուտ'յունը(սալգադոյինը) ապագայի փառահեղ խաղի համար


ամեն ինչ պետք չէ <<դեն նետել>> :Wink: 
Պերեսը անշնորհակալ ձևով է հրաժեշտ տալիս իրենց թիմին նվիրած ֆուտբոլիստներին  :Bad:

----------

GevSky (08.08.2009)

----------


## erewanski

իսկ ինցկ եք կարծում որն է լավ լինել րեալի 3րդ կազմում տ'ե խաղալ որևե միջակ տ'իմում իհարկե սալգադոյի համար

----------


## Amourchik

Միայն Ռեալիստները կարող են այսպիսին լինել:/Հուզվեցի նույնիսկ :Blush: /
http://realmadrid.ru/node/11433
ահա նաև այն որ ինքը լաց է լինում/Սալգադոն/


Խորհուրդ կատմ բոլորին կարդալ և նայել և բոլորիս համար անհասկանալի շատ հարցեր պարզ են դառնում:
Նորից ու նորից եմ ասում ՝ Սալգադո՛ շնորհակալ ենք ամեն ինչի համար ու նաև նրա համար, որ որց որ դու ես ասում, պատրաստ էիր ցանկացած պահի դուրս գալ և ամեն ինչ տալ այս թիմի համար, ամբողջ աշխարհի Ռեալի երկրպագուները նույնն են ասում :Love:

----------

Ambrosine (06.08.2009)

----------


## erewanski

դե ինչ արած երեվի սալգադոյով  ավարտվեց ռեալի մի մի ժամանակվա աստղային շրջանը իր տեղն զիճելով նոր առավել փառահեղ էջի

----------


## Ambrosine

> իսկ ինցկ եք կարծում որն է լավ լինել րեալի 3րդ կազմում տ'ե խաղալ որևե միջակ տ'իմում իհարկե սալգադոյի համար


խաղային պրալտիկայի համար միգուցե սա շատ լավ տարբերակ է, բայց մարդկային առումով...  :Bad: 




> Միայն Ռեալիստները կարող են այսպիսին լինել:/Հուզվեցի նույնիսկ/
> http://realmadrid.ru/node/11433
> ահա նաև այն որ ինքը լաց է լինում/Սալգադոն/
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bXfG8eoAVTo
> Խորհուրդ կատմ բոլորին կարդալ և նայել և բոլորիս համար անհասկանալի շատ հարցեր պարզ են դառնում:
> Նորից ու նորից եմ ասում ՝ Սալգադո՛ շնորհակալ ենք ամեն ինչի համար ու նաև նրա համար, որ որց որ դու ես ասում, պատրաստ էիր ցանկացած պահի դուրս գալ և ամեն ինչ տալ այս թիմի համար, ամբողջ աշխարհի Ռեալի երկրպագուները նույնն են ասում


ինչ մեղք էր :Sad:

----------

Amourchik (06.08.2009)

----------


## erewanski

այնուամենայնիվ եկեք խոսենք ռեալի ապագայից

----------


## Amourchik

> այնուամենայնիվ եկեք խոսենք ռեալի ապագայից


անցյալը չհիշելով, ապագայի մասին խոսելն անհնար է, Սալգադոն շատ մեծ բան էր նշանակում Ռեալի համար և դեռ հարց է նոր սերնդի ներկայացուցիչների մեջ նրա նմանները կլինեն թե ոչ:
Բայց ինչ որ տեղ համաձայն եմ քեզ հետ ավելի լավ է արդեն խոսենք Նոր Ռեալից:
Մեկ լուր ևս:
Ռամոսը, Գագոն և Մարսելոն վնասվածքներ ունեն և չեն մեկնելու թիմի հետ ԱՄՆ:Սա արդեն ցավալի է քանի որ նորից թիմի ամբողջական պատկերը չենք տեսնելու, ասա ժամանակ գտա՞ք :Angry2:

----------


## Ambrosine

> ասա ժամանակ գտա՞ք


կներես, բայց...  :LOL:

----------

Amourchik (06.08.2009)

----------


## erewanski

> խաղային պրալտիկայի համար միգուցե սա շատ լավ տարբերակ է, բայց մարդկային առումով... 
> 
> 
> ինչ մեղք էր


բայց դրա լավ կողմն ել կա ասենք մենք կարանք տենանք երիտասարդներին ու մի բան էլ
ռամոսը  մարսելոն ու գագոն պաշտպանական  ոճի խաղացողներ են իսկ հարձակման գիծը տեղը տեղինա

----------


## h.s.

> Խորհուրդ կատմ բոլորին կարդալ և նայել և բոլորիս համար *անհասկանալի շատ հարցեր պարզ են դառնում*:


Ես իսպաներենից շատ հեռու եմ ու բան չհասկացա :Smile:  Ով կարա թարգմանի՞

հ.գ. Բ այց իսկականից հուզիչ էր:

----------


## Amourchik

> Ես իսպաներենից շատ հեռու եմ ու բան չհասկացա Ով կարա թարգմանի՞
> 
> հ.գ. Բ այց իսկականից հուզիչ էր:


բայց ինչի իսպաներեն, կարելի է նույն բանը, ինչ Սալգադոն տեսահոլովակում է ասում կարդալ ռուսերեն վերը նշված լինկով :Smile:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ես իսպաներենից շատ հեռու եմ ու բան չհասկացա Ով կարա թարգմանի՞
> 
> հ.գ. Բ այց իսկականից հուզիչ էր:


Այն ինչ ասում է ասուլիսի ժամանակ, հոդվածում կա՝ ռուսերեն :Smile:

----------


## h.s.

> բայց դրա լավ կողմն ել կա ասենք մենք կարանք տենանք երիտասարդներին ու մի բան էլ
> ռամոսը  մարսելոն ու գագոն պաշտպանական  ոճի խաղացողներ են իսկ հարձակման գիծը տեղը տեղինա


Ռամո՞սը պաշտպանական  ոճի խաղացող: Ամենաարդյունավետ պաշտպաններիցա աշխարհում: Չնայած Բարսայի ֆանատ եմ , բայց իրան շատ եմ սիրում :Wink:

----------

Amourchik (06.08.2009)

----------


## erewanski

գիտեք ես միշտ կողմ եմ էղել որ ռամոսը խաղա կիսապաշտպանությունում բայց չմոռանանք որ ինքը պաշտպանա

----------


## h.s.

> բայց ինչի իսպաներեն, կարելի է նույն բանը, ինչ Սալգադոն տեսահոլովակում է ասում կարդալ ռուսերեն վերը նշված լինկով


Սկզբից մոտս error բերեց: Բայց հիմա բացեց :Smile:

----------


## Amourchik

> գիտեք ես միշտ կողմ եմ էղել որ ռամոսը խաղա կիսապաշտպանությունում բայց չմոռանանք որ ինքը պաշտպանա


վայ ո՞նց թե կիսապաշտպանության դիրքում :Think: ինքը աշխարհի լավագույն պաշտպաններից ա, իսկ կարող ես որպես կիսապաշտպան նրա դերը պատկերացնել ֆուտբոլային աշխարհում՝ամենաշատը մեր ազգային առաջնությունում կխաղար, չնայած ինքը լավ է միանում գրոհներին, բայց ինքը ամենալավը պաշտպանի դիրքում է :Wink:

----------


## erewanski

դե մի կողմից էտ էլա ճիշտ

----------

Amourchik (06.08.2009)

----------


## GevSky

> դե ինչ արած երեվի սալգադոյով ավարտվեց ռեալի մի մի ժամանակվա աստղային շրջանը իր տեղն զիճելով նոր առավել փառահեղ էջի


Ամպագոռգոռ բաներ էս ասում բայց բացասական բովանդակությամբ, կամ ինչա նշանակում մեքենայա մշակել Պերեսը.. դե թող Պերեսը մեքենա մշակի իրա ֆուտբոլիստների հետ վարվի ինչպես վեշերի հետ են վարվում... Դրան հակառակ կասեմ, որ Բարսան մեքենա չի այլ թիմա մարդկային էմոցիաների ու փոխզգացմունքների հիմքով... այնտեղ գնահատվում են բոլորը անխտիր.. վերցնենք այն որ կանտեռանոներին էդքան տեղ են տալիս

----------


## erewanski

> Ամպագոռգոռ բաներ էս ասում բայց բացասական բովանդակությամբ, կամ ինչա նշանակում մեքենայա մշակել Պերեսը.. դե թող Պերեսը մեքենա մշակի իրա ֆուտբոլիստների հետ վարվի ինչպես վեշերի հետ են վարվում... Դրան հակառակ կասեմ, որ Բարսան մեքենա չի այլ թիմա մարդկային էմոցիաների ու փոխզգացմունքների հիմքով... այնտեղ գնահատվում են բոլորը անխտիր.. վերցնենք այն որ կանտեռանոներին էդքան տեղ են տալիս


կներես բայց էտ համոզմունքներն տարածի բառսամենների վրա 
ֆուտբոլն ռեալում արվեստա 
Հ.Գ.  ամենինչ կապացուցվի դաշտում

----------


## h.s.

> կներես բայց էտ համոզմունքներն տարածի բառսամենների վրա 
> *ֆուտբոլն ռեալում արվեստա* 
> Հ.Գ.  ամենինչ կապացուցվի դաշտում


Նախորդ մրցաշրջնում լրիվ հակառակն էր :Tongue:

----------


## erewanski

մեկ  մեկ պատահումա որ չի ստացվում բայց դու ընդհանուր պատկերին նայի

----------


## GevSky

> մեկ մեկ պատահումա որ չի ստացվում բայց դու ընդհանուր պատկերին նայի


Ընդհանուր պատկերը որնա, 100 տարվա կտրվածքո՞վ երեվի: Արվեստ ներկա պահին հստակ երևումա Բարսելոնի խաղերում.... Մյուս տարի արդեն կտեսնենք... ես չեմ կասկածում որ Բարսան նորից շարունակելու է իր «կիսատ թողած» գործը... ռեալը կլինի ուժեղ, բայց ոչ ամենաուժեղը :Tongue:

----------


## erewanski

մյուս մրցաշջանու ռեալը միայն կպարտվի կիլիկիային :LOL: 
իսկ ավելի լուրջ 
եթե բարսելոնի խաղը մեկն ու մեկը արվեստ համարի ուրեմն շատա արվեստից հեռու :LOL:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> մյուս մրցաշջանու ռեալը միայն կպարտվի կիլիկիային
> իսկ ավելի լուրջ 
> եթե բարսելոնի խաղը մեկն ու մեկը արվեստ համարի ուրեմն շատա արվեստից հեռու


Բա ու՞մ խաղն է արվեստ: Ռեալ Մադրիդի այս տարվա ցույց տված խաղը՞… :Think:

----------


## erewanski

դե ասում եմ անցածն ու մի քանի մրցաշրջաններ անտեսած

----------


## Մարկիզ

> դե ասում եմ անցածն ու մի քանի մրցաշրջաններ անտեսած


Հետաքրքիր է: Ինչպիսի՞ն պետք է լինի ֆուտբոլը, որ դու այն արվեստ համարես: Գոլառա՞տ, տեխնիկապես գրագե՞տ, արա՞գ, ողջ թիմով պաշտպանվելո՞վ, թե՞ ինչպես: :Think:

----------


## Մարկիզ

Հա, մեկ էլ չմոռանամ. *ի՞նչն էր Բարսելոնի խաղում, օրինակ՝ այս տարի վատ*, որ դու այդ խաղն արվեստ համարողներին ասում ես արվեստից հեռու:

----------


## erewanski

պիտի հանդիսատեսի դեմքից հաճույքն չպակասի 
պիտի միսհտ կանգնած հետեվվի խաղը պիտի լինի արագ ու գեղեցիկ նաև ռոմանտիկ .....................................................................

----------


## erewanski

> Հա, մեկ էլ չմոռանամ. *ի՞նչն էր Բարսելոնի խաղում, օրինակ՝ այս տարի վատ*, որ դու այդ խաղն արվեստ համարողներին ասում ես արվեստից հեռու:


ես այս տարվա մասին չեմ խոսում այլ ընդհանուր
չնայած այս տարվա խաղն գոլառատ էր բայց էլի արվեստ չէր

----------


## Մարկիզ

> պիտի հանդիսատեսի դեմքից հաճույքն չպակասի 
> պիտի միսհտ կանգնած հետեվվի խաղը պիտի լինի *արագ ու գեղեցիկ նաև ռոմանտիկ* .....................................................................


Ողջ աշխարհն է ասում, որ Բարսելոնը խաղում է արագ, գեղեցիկ ու ռոմանտիկ: Ըստ քեզ Բարսելոնն այդպե՞ս չի խաղում:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> ես այս տարվա մասին չեմ խոսում այլ ընդհանուր
> չնայած այս տարվա խաղն գոլառատ էր բայց էլի արվեստ չէր


Ի՞նչն էր այս տարի պակաս:

----------


## erewanski

> Ի՞նչն էր այս տարի պակաս:


այս տարի շատ բաներ բայց առաջինը այն որ ֆուտբոլն սահմանափակվեց միայն ֆուտբոլային դաշտում

----------


## Yellow Raven

> այս տարի շատ բաներ բայց առաջինը այն որ ֆուտբոլն սահմանափակվեց միայն ֆուտբոլային դաշտում


Յանի ի՞նչ :Shok: 
Բա ֆուտբոլը հենց ֆուտբոլային խաղադաշտումա լինում, դու ուրիշ ո՞նց ես պատկերացնում :Think:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> այս տարի շատ բաներ բայց առաջինը այն որ ֆուտբոլն սահմանափակվեց միայն ֆուտբոլային դաշտում


Իսկ կմանարամասնես, թե այդ քո ասած «շատ բաների» մեջ ի՞նչն է մտնում: :Smile:  

Իսկ ֆուտբոլը, լավ ֆուտբոլն էլ որտե՞ղ պետք է կայանա եթե ոչ խաղադաշտում: Ռազդեվալկայու՞մ: :Think:

----------

Yellow Raven (07.08.2009)

----------


## erewanski

յանի էն որ ակումբի ու թիմի ֆուտբօլիստների մեջ հարաբերություններն կայուն չէին

----------


## Yellow Raven

> յանի էն որ ակումբի ու թիմի ֆուտբօլիստների մեջ հարաբերություններն կայուն չէին


Լու՞րջ :Xeloq: 
Դու ընդեղ ես եղե՞լ :Think:

----------


## erewanski

չէ ուղղակի փաստեր են վկայում

----------


## Մարկիզ

> յանի էն որ ակումբի ու թիմի ֆուտբօլիստների մեջ հարաբերություններն կայուն չէին


Նման բաներ միշտ էլ լինում են բոլոր թիմերի հետ: Ռեալում էլ չի զգացվում դրանց պակասը: Բայց այդ երևույթը (որոշ խաղացողների ոչ այնքան լավ հարաբերությունները ակումբի ղեկավարության հետ) ի՞նչ կապ ունի գեղեցիկ ու լավ ֆուտբոլի հետ, այսինքն՝ ցույց տված խաղի «արվեստ» կոչվելու հետ: 

Օրինակ՝ որ Էտո՛ոն պահանջում է բարձր աշխատավարձ, դա նշանակում է, որ Բարսելոնն ինչքան էլ լավ խաղ ցուցադրի խաղադաշտում, մեկ է՝ էդ խաղն «արվեստ», լավ ֆուտբոլ չի՞ կարելի անվանել:

----------

h.s. (07.08.2009)

----------


## erewanski

դե եթե փոխհամաձայնեցվածություն չկա դաշտից դուրս չի լինի եվ դաշտում

----------


## Մարկիզ

> դե եթե փոխհամաձայնեցվածություն չկա դաշտից դուրս չի լինի եվ դաշտում


Եղավ: :Wink:

----------

GevSky (07.08.2009), Ներսես_AM (07.08.2009)

----------


## h.s.

> դե եթե փոխհամաձայնեցվածություն չկա դաշտից դուրս չի լինի եվ դաշտում


Ակումբի հետ կարողա փոքր խնդիրներ եղել են, բայց ոչ խաղացողների: Բարսայի  և 2006-2007 և անցած մրցաշրջանի ցույց տվաց ֆուտբոլը արվեստ էր: Ու խաղի ժամանակ հեչ էլ չես մտացում էս խաղացողը սրա հետ լավա, նրա հետ վատա: Գեղեցիկ ֆուտբոլը սահմանափակվում է դաշտի սահմաններում:

----------


## GevSky

> մյուս մրցաշջանու ռեալը միայն կպարտվի կիլիկիային
> իսկ ավելի լուրջ
> եթե բարսելոնի խաղը մեկն ու մեկը արվեստ համարի ուրեմն շատա արվեստից հեռու


Ընդհանրապես ինձ, ինչպես հասկացա դու խոսում ես սեփական էմոցիաներից ելնելով... առանց հաշվի առնելով շատ ու շատ փաստեր.... Դու ասում ես ավելի շատ, թե ինչ կուզեր լիներ... երազանքի պես մի բան, այլ ոչ թե ինչպիսին է իրականությունը.... կասեմ մի բան որ քո ներքին ստեղծած աշխարհը դժվար մարդկանց հետաքրքրի... արի փորձի խոսել ավելի օբյեկտիվ, իսկ եթե սուբյեկտիվ ուրեմն մի աըդքան տար առաջ քո սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքները, քանի-որ , որպես կանոն դրանք լիարժեք հիմքեր չեն ունենում ու բխում են անձնական էմոցիաներից այլ ոչ թե փաստերից կամ դրանց դիտարկումներից :Wink:

----------


## erewanski

մրցաշեջանւ կսկսի կտենանք

----------


## Taurus

> եթե բարսելոնի խաղը մեկն ու մեկը արվեստ համարի ուրեմն շատա արվեստից հեռու


էս գրածիցտ հետո պարզ ա թե ով ա ու որտեղից հեռու:
լավ կլինի, չմտածես, մենակ ափսոս որ Գուտին չկա :Sad:

----------

erewanski (07.08.2009), GevSky (08.08.2009), h.s. (08.08.2009), Yellow Raven (08.08.2009)

----------


## erewanski

> էս գրածիցտ հետո պարզ ա թե ով ա ու որտեղից հեռու:
> (


ինձ ես նամիկատ անում? :Think:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Տորոնտո-Ռեալ Մադրիդ 1-5

2 գոլի հեղինակա դարձել Ռաուլը, մեկական գոլ իրենց հաշվին են գրանցել Ռոնալդուն, Բենզեման ու Ռոբբենը :Smile:

----------

Ambrosine (08.08.2009), Amourchik (08.08.2009), erewanski (19.08.2009)

----------


## Amourchik

> Տորոնտո-Ռեալ Մադրիդ 1-5
> 
> 2 գոլի հեղինակա դարձել Ռաուլը, մեկական գոլ իրենց հաշվին են գրանցել Ռոնալդուն, Բենզեման ու Ռոբբենը


շաատ լավն էր խաղը ու հաճույք չստանալը դա անհնարին էր, ուղղակի հիանալի խաղ:

----------

erewanski (08.08.2009)

----------


## GevSky

> շաատ լավն էր խաղը ու հաճույք չստանալը դա անհնարին էր, ուղղակի հիանալի խաղ:


 Կներես էտ ո՞րտեղով ես նայում խաղը, ինչ որ տեղ կա՞ որ ցույց են տալիս: Օրինակ ես տենց դեպքերում ամբողջ խաղը մյուս օրը քաշում նայում եմ....

----------


## REAL_ist

Մանրից բացվում են տղեքը, մնաց Կական հարմարվի թմին ու Ռամոսը վերադառնա ու կատոկը կսկսի աշխատել

----------

Amourchik (08.08.2009), erewanski (08.08.2009)

----------


## Amourchik

> Կներես էտ ո՞րտեղով ես նայում խաղը, ինչ որ տեղ կա՞ որ ցույց են տալիս: Օրինակ ես տենց դեպքերում ամբողջ խաղը մյուս օրը քաշում նայում եմ....


կորնկրետ էս խաղը նայել եմ սպուտնիկով trt-ով ցույց էին տալիս, բայց ընդհանրապես ես էլ եթե ստացվում է հաջորդ օրը  էլի քաշում եմ ու նայում, իսկ եթե ոչ պաչզապես յութուբով եմ նայում :Wink:

----------

erewanski (08.08.2009)

----------


## erewanski

կարևորն էնա որ համ հին համ նոր ֆուտբոլիստներն իրանց գերազանց են դրսևորում

----------

Amourchik (08.08.2009)

----------


## Amourchik

> կարևորն էնա որ համ հին համ նոր ֆուտբոլիստներն իրանց գերազանց են դրսևորում


անձամբ ինձ համար դեռ թիմը լիարժեք կազմավորված չի :Blush: բայց լավ կլինի համոզված եմ :Wink:

----------

erewanski (08.08.2009)

----------


## erewanski

եթե սենց են ջախջախում բա լիարժեք թիմով ինչ կլինի

----------


## Amourchik

ինչա նշանակում սա, բա ում ռեյտինգն ա բարձր Միգել Տոռեսի, թե Արբելոայի կամ Ալբիոլի :Beee: 
http://www.ftbl.com/ru-RU/News/News....etyat-na-sbory

----------


## erewanski

ստից թվերեն հո էտ թվերով չեն խաղալու տղերքը

----------


## Amourchik

> ստից թվերեն հո էտ թվերով չեն խաղալու տղերքը


ի՞նչ թվեր, դա կողքի թվերի մասին չի ասված այլ առահասարակ, իսկ ներքևում նոր թվեր են մեջբերել

----------


## erewanski

կարևորն որ ռեալի յուրաքանչյու երկրպագու էլ գիտի որ մեր խաղացողներից լավը չկա

----------

Amourchik (08.08.2009)

----------


## Amourchik

> կարևորն որ ռեալի յուրաքանչյու երկրպագու էլ գիտի որ մեր խաղացողներից լավը չկա


մեկ-մեկ կան նաև այնպիսի երկրպագուներ, ովքեր Ռոնալդուի ու մյուսների գալուց հետո մոռացել են, թե ովքեր են եղել այն խաղացողները, որոնք տարիներ շարունակ նվիրված խաղացել են Ռեալի համար, ցավոք ես նման մարդկանց երկրպագու չեմ համարում :Bad:

----------


## erewanski

հարգելով անցյալը շարժվենք առաջ

----------


## Amourchik

> հարգելով անցյալը շարժվենք առաջ


բանն էլ նրանումն ա, որ դա անցյալի բան չի, այդ ամենը հիմա է կատարվում:Վերջերս մարկայում հարցում էր կազմակերպվել, թե որ ֆուտբոլիստը/ները/ պետք է լքի/լքեն/  Ռեալը և միայն կարելի էր նայել ուզարմանալ այդ հարցման արդյուքների վրա:Չեմ մանրամասնի, բայց այնպիսի մարդկանց անուններ էին նշվել, որ ........ :Bad:

----------

erewanski (08.08.2009)

----------


## erewanski

դե դա թո լինի միակ թերությունը

----------

Amourchik (08.08.2009)

----------


## h.s.

> եթե սենց են ջախջախում բա լիարժեք թիմով ինչ կլինի


Բայց ում հետ էին խաղում, որ սենց խոսում ես: Երբ որ կարգին ռեյտինգով թիմի տենց տանեն, էն ժամանակ էլ տենց կխոսաս

----------


## erewanski

հիմա էլ կխոսամ հետո էլ

----------

Amourchik (08.08.2009)

----------


## h.s.

> կարևորն որ ռեալի յուրաքանչյու երկրպագու էլ գիտի որ մեր խաղացողներից լավը չկա


Հետաքրքիրա մինչև Պերեսի գալն էլ էիր սենց մտածու՞մ :Think:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Հետաքրքիրա մինչև Պերեսի գալն էլ էիր սենց մտածու՞մ


Հակառակորդի ճամբարում խուճապ ա արդեն :Jpit: 
Ինչ եք խառնվել իրար, սպասեք մրցաշրջանտ ցույց կտա, թե ով ա ուժեղագույնը :Ok:

----------

Amourchik (08.08.2009)

----------


## erewanski

Ռեալ մենք քեզ սիրում ենք

----------

Amourchik (08.08.2009), Morpheus_NS (08.08.2009)

----------


## Amourchik

> Ռեալ մենք քեզ սիրում ենք


հա բայց ինչի այսքան ուշ :Smile:

----------

erewanski (08.08.2009)

----------


## erewanski

սիրել սիրում ու կսիրենք հավերժ

----------


## Ambrosine

էս ինչ ջերմ սիրո խոստովանություններ են :Jpit: 
Հալա Ռեալ :Jpit:

----------

Amourchik (08.08.2009)

----------


## erewanski

հայաստանում ռեալի ֆան կլուբ կա?

----------


## Yellow Raven

Ռեալ ես քո համար գժվում եմ :Love:

----------


## Amourchik

> Ռեալ ես քո համար գժվում եմ


 :Shok: վա՞յ

----------


## erewanski

գժերի ցավը տանեմ :LOL: 
ասում եմ հայաստանու ռեալի ֆան կլուբ չբացենք :Think:

----------


## Ambrosine

> հայաստանում ռեալի ֆան կլուբ կա?


այո :Smile: 
http://www.realmadrid.am

կայքը պիտի որ չաշխատի, բայց ֆորում կա :Smile: 
Ռեալիստը, Պետրոսը ավելի հստակ կասեն :Wink:

----------

Amourchik (08.08.2009)

----------


## Amourchik

> գժերի ցավը տանեմ
> ասում եմ հայաստանու ռեալի ֆան կլուբ չբացենք


բացեք :Wink:

----------


## Ambrosine

էս ինչ բացեց? Վա՞՞ն :Think:

----------


## erewanski

էս ինչա բացում համել ես սայտա ես խոսում եմ հասարակական կազմակերպության մասին

----------


## REAL_ist

ինչ ֆորում, ինչ սայտ, օղորմի :LOL:

----------

Amourchik (08.08.2009), erewanski (11.08.2009), Yellow Raven (09.08.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> էս ինչա բացում համել ես սայտա ես խոսում եմ հասարակական կազմակերպության մասին


Երո ջան, ինչ հասարակական կազմակերպություն? Էդքան միջոցներ պիտի ծախսենք Ռեալի համար ինչ-որ կազմակերպություն ստեղծելու համար, հենա կծախսենք հայկական ֆուտբոլի կամ հայկական որևէ ակումբի համար :Wink: 

հ.գ. Երբ որ Ռեալը կայք ուներ էստեղ, երկրպագուներն էլ հավաքվում էին և ֆորումում քննարկում Ռեալի հետ կապված ամեն ինչ, միասին գնում խաղերը դիտելու, մյուս թիմերի երկրպագուների մտքով չէր անցնում, որ կարելի է այդպիսի բան կազմակերպել :Smile:

----------

erewanski (11.08.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> ինչ ֆորում, ինչ սայտ, օղորմի


դաղալ ա :Angry2:  :LOL: 
ես էնտեղ գրանցված էի  :Beee:  հետո՞ ինչ որ գրառում չէի անում :LOL:

----------


## h.s.

> *Հակառակորդի ճամբարում խուճապ ա արդեն:*))


Ոչ մի խուճապ էլ չկա: Ուղղակի erewanski-ն ընենց բաներա ասում, որ ֆուտբոլից հեռու մարդն էլ չի հավատա :Tongue:

----------

Սերխիո (11.08.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ոչ մի խուճապ էլ չկա: Ուղղակի erewanski-ն ընենց բաներա ասում, որ ֆուտբոլից հեռու մարդն էլ չի հավատա


Մարդը ուրախանում ա ձեռքբերումներով, հաջողություններով ու մեծ օպտիմիզմով նայում է առաջ :Smile:

----------

Amourchik (09.08.2009), erewanski (11.08.2009)

----------


## Dayana

*Մոդերատորական: Վերջին գրառումները տեղափոխվել են այստեղ:*

----------


## Amourchik

Ռեալի ֆուտբոլիստնեը այսօրվա մարզումը սկսել են մեկ րոպե լռությամբ՝հարգելով  Էսպանյոլի ավագի հիշատակը
http://news.sport-express.ru/2009-08-09/315138/

----------


## PetrAni

> .
> ես էնտեղ գրանցված էի  հետո՞ ինչ որ գրառում չէի անում


Վայ Աստ ջան, իմացի քո նման մեկն էլ կա........... :LOL:

----------


## Սերխիո

> ինչ ֆորում, ինչ սայտ, օղորմի


սայթը փակվեց անտիՌՎՆ կողմնորոշում ունենալու համար :Angry2:

----------


## erewanski

> Ոչ մի խուճապ էլ չկա: Ուղղակի erewanski-ն ընենց բաներա ասում, որ ֆուտբոլից հեռու մարդն էլ չի հավատա


erewansk-ու ասածները ապացուցված են ու ապացուցվելու են  :Cool:

----------


## erewanski

> Երո ջան, ինչ հասարակական կազմակերպություն? Էդքան միջոցներ պիտի ծախսենք Ռեալի համար ինչ-որ կազմակերպություն ստեղծելու համար, հենա կծախսենք հայկական ֆուտբոլի կամ հայկական որևէ ակումբի համար
> 
> հ.գ. Երբ որ Ռեալը կայք ուներ էստեղ, երկրպագուներն էլ հավաքվում էին և ֆորումում քննարկում Ռեալի հետ կապված ամեն ինչ, միասին գնում խաղերը դիտելու, մյուս թիմերի երկրպագուների մտքով չէր անցնում, որ կարելի է այդպիսի բան կազմակերպել


 :Think: կարելիա

----------


## Ambrosine

> սայթը փակվեց անտիՌՎՆ կողմնորոշում ունենալու համար


Պետրոս ջան, կմանրամասնե՞ս  :Shok:

----------


## PetrAni

> Պետրոս ջան, կմանրամասնե՞ս


Աստ ջան , դե Պետը նկատի ունի,
որ ֆորումի անդամների մեծամասնությունը 
չէին սիրում Ռուդին, ու Ռեալի կազմում նրա 
ունեցած իրական կարևոր դերը մեռժում էին :Wink:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Աստ ջան , դե Պետը նկատի ունի,
> որ ֆորումի անդամների մեծամասնությունը 
> չէին սիրում Ռուդին, ու Ռեալի կազմում նրա 
> ունեցած իրական կարևոր դերը մեռժում էին


Անի ջան, բայց դա ինչու՞ ազդեց սայթը փակելու որոշման վրա :Shok: 
ես էլ որոշների չեմ սիրել, ուրեմն սայթը պիտի փակվե՞ր :Xeloq:

----------


## PetrAni

> Անի ջան, բայց դա ինչու՞ ազդեց սայթը փակելու որոշման վրա
> ես էլ որոշների չեմ սիրել, ուրեմն սայթը պիտի փակվե՞ր


Չէ, Աստ ջան, ուղղակի փակվեց ու վեռջ……
Ներքին խնդիռ էր ինչ-որ ……. :Xeloq:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Չէ, Աստ ջան, ուղղակի փակվեց ու վեռջ……
> Ներքին խնդիռ էր ինչ-որ …….


ափսոս, ես էլ մտածում էի, որ 40 տարեկանում կգնամ իրենց հետ մեր թիմի խաղը դիտելու :Sad:   :Jpit: 

հ.գ. էլի՞ սկսեցիր ռ-երդ :Jpit:

----------


## PetrAni

> ափսոս, ես էլ մտածում էի, որ 40 տարեկանում կգնամ իրենց հետ մեր թիմի խաղը դիտելու 
> 
> հ.գ. էլի՞ սկսեցիր ռ-երդ


Աստ ջան, դու կտոր ես…….. :Hands Up:

----------

Սերխիո (17.08.2009)

----------


## erewanski

իսկ հիմա նոր սայտ բացելու ծրագրեր կան?

----------


## Davo'o

> սայթը փակվեց անտիՌՎՆ կողմնորոշում ունենալու համար


Հո դու էլ չասիր  :Smile:

----------


## h.s.

> erewansk-ու ասածները ապացուցված են ու ապացուցվելու են


Հավես չկա նորից ընկնեմ քանդրտեմ նախկին գրառումներդ: Ուղղակի զարմանում եմ, որ համ ֆուտբոլիստ ես, համ էլ տենց բաներս ես գրել:

----------


## Ambrosine

դուք էլ թեմա եք գտե՞լ քննարկելու :Wink:

----------


## erewanski

> Հավես չկա նորից ընկնեմ քանդրտեմ նախկին գրառումներդ: Ուղղակի զարմանում եմ, որ համ ֆուտբոլիստ ես, համ էլ տենց բաներս ես գրել:


ես ռեալի մասին խոսում եմ որպես ֆանատ որպես ռեալի գրժ
իւսկ եթե զրուցենք այլ ակումբներից կտեսնես թե ֆուտբոլային ինչ մտածելակերպ ունեմ :Ok:

----------

Amourchik (12.08.2009)

----------


## REAL_ist

Բորուսսիա Դորտմունդ - Ռեալ 0-*5*
լավ հավեսով շնորհավորին գերմանացիների ծնունդը
Ռոբբենը կրակա, գոլը ով չի տեսել անպայման նայեք :Hands Up:

----------

Ambrosine (20.08.2009), Amourchik (25.08.2009), erewanski (20.08.2009)

----------


## erewanski

արի ռեալ բաժնում քննարկենք

----------


## Yellow Raven

Ես հենց սկզբից էի ասում, որ Ռոբբենին վաճառելը ամենահիմար քայլը կլինի Պերեսի կողմից ու լավա խելամիտ գտնվեց ու թողեց թիմում :Smile: 

Էս տարի Ռեալի մեկնարկային կազմը սենց եմ տեսնում`
 Կասիլյաս, Մարսելո,Պեպե, Ալբիոլ, Ռամոս, Լասս, Ալոնսո, Ռոնալդու, Կակա, Ռոբբեն, Հիգուաին...

Ռաուլը ցավոք չի մտնում էս պլանով խաղի մեջ, դե իսկ Արբելոային ու Բենզեմային ինձ թվումա հին գվարդիան կհանի մեկնարկային կազմից :Smile:

----------


## erewanski

կարծում եմ սենց պաշտպաններին 2 հենակետային պետք չի դրա համար լասսին հանում ենք իրա փոխարեն մտնումա ռաուլը ռոբբենն ել կիսպաշտպանա խաղում

----------


## xaladilnick

էդ Լասսը ով ա?
Ռաուլն ել հիմա լավ չի խաղում արդեն սաստավը իրա տեղը չի չնայած կարողա փողի համար խաղացնեն

----------


## erewanski

լասսը լասսանա դիառանա 
հա? :Think:

----------


## h.s.

> Ռաուլը ցավոք չի մտնում էս պլանով խաղի մեջ, դե իսկ Արբելոային ու Բենզեմային ինձ թվումա հին գվարդիան կհանի մեկնարկային կազմից


Ռեալի սայթում հարցում էին արել հարձակման գծում սաստավ խաղալու համար ու ամենաքիչը Ռաուլն էր հավաքել՝  20% : 
Իսկ Բենզեման ամենայն հավանականությամբ մեկնարկայինում կլինի:

----------


## erewanski

դե երևի բենզեման ու ռաուլը կխաղան

----------


## Yellow Raven

> էդ Լասսը ով ա?
> Ռաուլն ել հիմա լավ չի խաղում արդեն սաստավը իրա տեղը չի չնայած կարողա փողի համար խաղացնեն


Լասսանա Դիարան :Wink: 
Այսի՞նքն փողի համար կխաղացնեն :Think:

----------


## Ambrosine

Ռաուլին ինչ-որ շուտ չե՞ք ուղարկում թոշակի :Smile:

----------

Amourchik (25.08.2009), erewanski (20.08.2009)

----------


## erewanski

եսիմ բայց մի 2 տարուց հաստատ պիտի գնա

----------


## Ambrosine

> եսիմ բայց մի 2 տարուց հաստատ պիտի գնա


ինքը նշել է՝ 2010-2011 խաղաշրջանը կլինի իր համար վերջինը... ձեր կարծիքով ինքը պահեստայինների նստարանին է նստելու՞

----------


## Yellow Raven

Բանաստեղծությունը նվիրվումա Ռեալի երկրպագուներին :Smile: 

Լիներ հեռու մի անկյուն, 
Լիներ մանկան արդար քուն,
Երազի մեջ երջանիկ
Բարսելոնի պարտություն :LOL:  :LOL:

----------

h.s. (20.08.2009)

----------


## erewanski

> Բանաստեղծությունը նվիրվումա Ռեալի երկրպագուներին
> 
> Լիներ հեռու մի անկյուն, 
> Լիներ մանկան արդար քուն,
> Երազի մեջ երջանիկ
> Բարսելոնի պարտություն


սա սիցի;լիայում կնդունվեր որպես սատկած ձուկ
պատասխանը չի ուշանա

----------


## Ambrosine

> Բանաստեղծությունը նվիրվումա Ռեալի երկրպագուներին
> 
> Լիներ հեռու մի անկյուն, 
> Լիներ մանկան արդար քուն,
> Երազի մեջ երջանիկ
> Բարսելոնի պարտություն


Վահիկ ջան, երազ չէ, իրականություն՝




> Սիթին 1:0 տարավ

----------


## Yellow Raven

> սա սիցի;լիայում կնդունվեր որպես սատկած ձուկ
> պատասխանը չի ուշանա


Մեծ հաճույքով կսպասենք :Wink: 




> Վահիկ ջան, երազ չէ, իրականություն՝


Խոսքս ընդհանրապես բոլոր խաղերի մասին է, ուղղակի մեկ-մեկ երազները իրականություն են դառնում, բայց ընդամենը մեկ-մեկ... :Tongue:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Խոսքս ընդհանրապես բոլոր խաղերի մասին է, ուղղակի մեկ-մեկ երազները իրականություն են դառնում, բայց ընդամենը մեկ-մեկ...


երազները վերջին տարում լավ իրականություն դարձան կապտա-նռնագույնների համար

----------


## erewanski

սպասել պետք չէ

----------


## Yellow Raven

> երազները վերջին տարում լավ իրականություն դարձան կապտա-նռնագույնների համար


Հա ճիշտա Նումանսիայի, Էսպանյոլի, Ատլետիկոյի, Շախտյորի հետ խաղերում իրականացան, բայց վերջնական արդյունքը թույլա տալիս մոռանալ էդ երազները ու ապրել նոր երազների անհույս հույսով :Wink:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Հա ճիշտա Նումանսիայի, Էսպանյոլի, Ատլետիկոյի, Շախտյորի հետ խաղերում իրականացան, բայց վերջնական արդյունքը թույլա տալիս մոռանալ էդ երազները ու ապրել նոր երազների անհույս հույսով


Վահիկ, դու էլ ես գրառումները նենգափոխելու վարպետություն ձեռք բերել :Angry2:   :LOL: 
չենք ապրում ինչ-որ մեկի պարտվելու հույսով, ապրում ենք մեր թիմի հաղթանակների հանդեպ վստահությամբ

----------


## erewanski

հատկապես ռեալի 
չէ միայն ռեալի հաղթանակի համոզվածությամբ

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Վահիկ ջան, երազ չէ, իրականություն՝





> Խոսքս ընդհանրապես բոլոր խաղերի մասին է, ուղղակի մեկ-մեկ երազները իրականություն են դառնում, բայց ընդամենը մեկ-մեկ...





> երազները վերջին տարում լավ իրականություն դարձան կապտա-նռնագույնների համար





> Հա ճիշտա Նումանսիայի, Էսպանյոլի, Ատլետիկոյի, Շախտյորի հետ խաղերում իրականացան, բայց վերջնական արդյունքը թույլա տալիս մոռանալ էդ երազները ու ապրել նոր երազների անհույս հույսով


Աստղ մի ջղայնացի, նայի, որ ես շղթան չեմ կտրել, դու հնարավորա ուրիշ բան էիր ուզում ասեիր, բայց ասածիցդ պրովոկացիոն զրթուզիբիլ դուրս եկավ :Wink:

----------


## h.s.

Ձեր երազները ու ցանկությունները լավագույն դեպքում կլինի միայն փորձ կրկնելու այն, ինչ Բարսան ձեռք բերեց անցյալ մրցաշրջանում: Բայց Բարսան քնած չի :Smile:

----------

Yellow Raven (20.08.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Աստղ մի ջղայնացի, նայի, որ ես շղթան չեմ կտրել, դու հնարավորա ուրիշ բան էիր ուզում ասեիր, բայց ասածիցդ պրովոկացիոն զրթուզիբիլ դուրս եկավ


ես դեռ հանգիստ եմ :Wink: 
դու շատ լավ հասկացար՝ ինչ էի ուզում ասել, Վահիկ ջան, ես որ չեմ կասկածում քո մտավոր կարողությունների վրա :Wink:

----------


## erewanski

ախր հիմա հասկացեք ռեալիստներն եվ կհպարտանան անցյալով եվ ապագայով իսկ դուք միայն անցած մրցաշրջանով

----------


## Yellow Raven

> ես դեռ հանգիստ եմ
> դու շատ լավ հասկացար՝ ինչ էի ուզում ասել, Վահիկ ջան, ես որ չեմ կասկածում քո մտավոր կարողությունների վրա


Դե լավ, էդ դեպքում էս տարի դեժավյու ենք ապրելու`անցած մրցաշրջանի օրինակով :LOL: 

Երևանսկի, անցյալում միշտ չի Ռեալը կրել :Wink:

----------


## erewanski

բայց կրելա
ու մենք կարանք դրանով հպարտանանք
իսկ դուք միայն անցյալ մրցաշրջանեվ

----------


## Yellow Raven

> բայց կրելա
> ու մենք կարանք դրանով հպարտանանք
> իսկ դուք միայն անցյալ մրցաշրջանեվ


Երևումա, որ մաքսիմում 3 տարիա, որ ֆուտբոլ ես նայում :Wink: 
Մտի Բարսայի բոլոր նվաճումները նայի ինտերնետում, կտենաս, որ մենակ անցած մրցաշրջանը չի :Smile:

----------

h.s. (20.08.2009)

----------


## erewanski

ես էտ գիտեմ 
բայց դուք խի եք անընդհատ անցած մրցաշրջանը հիշեցնում

----------


## REAL_ist

> Ձեր երազները ու ցանկությունները լավագույն դեպքում կլինի միայն փորձ կրկնելու այն, ինչ Բարսան ձեռք բերեց անցյալ մրցաշրջանում: Բայց Բարսան քնած չի


Ձեր երազները ու ցանկությունները լավագույն դեպքում կլինի միայն փորձ կրկնելու 9 Չեմպիոնների Լիգայի գավաթները և 30 Լա Լիգայի հաղթողի կոչումները :Wink:

----------

Ambrosine (20.08.2009), Amourchik (25.08.2009), erewanski (20.08.2009)

----------


## h.s.

> Ձեր երազները ու ցանկությունները լավագույն դեպքում կլինի միայն փորձ կրկնելու 9 Չեմպիոնների Լիգայի գավաթները և 30 Լա Լիգայի հաղթողի կոչումները


Ռեալ - Բարսա հակամարտությունը սկսվելա գեներալ Ֆրանկոյից: Ֆրանկոն Բարսայի լավ խաղացողներին տանում էր Ռեալ/ստիպողաբար/ կամ ուղարկում էր բանակ: Ու ամեն ինչ արվում էր Ռեալի օգտին, ոնց որ հիմա արվումա Փյունիկի համար: Սրանք էլ մի մոռացեք…

----------

GevSky (21.08.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ռեալ - Բարսա հակամարտությունը սկսվելա գեներալ Ֆրանկոյից: Ֆրանկոն Բարսայի լավ խաղացողներին տանում էր Ռեալ/ստիպողաբար/ կամ ուղարկում էր բանակ: Ու ամեն ինչ արվում էր Ռեալի օգտին, ոնց որ հիմա արվումա Փյունիկի համար: Սրանք էլ մի մոռացեք…


բնավ չենք մոռանում, ավելին, հիշեցնում է ԼՂՀ-Ադրբեջան հակամարտությունը.. նման են
ես էլ չգիտեմ՝ որերորդ անգամ եմ ասում. եթե չեն ցանկանում Իսպանիայի կազմում լինել, թող Բարսան հրաժարվի Լա լիգայի խաղերին մասնակցելուց, թող վիրավորվի Իսպանիայի չեմպիոն տիտղոսից, թող կատալոնացիները հրաժարվեն Իսպանիայի հավաքականում խաղալուց... և այլն, և այլն, և այլն

----------

Amourchik (25.08.2009), erewanski (20.08.2009), Հենո (21.08.2009)

----------


## erewanski

դե չմեկնաբանեմ մեծն աստղի ասած ճշմարտությունը

----------


## REAL_ist

> Ռեալ - Բարսա հակամարտությունը սկսվելա գեներալ Ֆրանկոյից: Ֆրանկոն Բարսայի լավ խաղացողներին տանում էր Ռեալ/ստիպողաբար/ կամ ուղարկում էր բանակ: Ու ամեն ինչ արվում էր Ռեալի օգտին, ոնց որ հիմա արվումա Փյունիկի համար: Սրանք էլ մի մոռացեք…


Հա ախպերս, Եվրոպան էլ Ֆրանկոյի տիրապետության տակ էր, դրա համար ՉԼ 5 հատ կրին իրար հետևից: Էտ պատմությունը ենքաաանա չափազանցվել, որ անիմաստա դրա շուրջ բանավիճել: Ամեն դեպքում դրանից ոչ մի բան չի փոխվում, փաստը մնումա փաստ :Wink:

----------

Amourchik (25.08.2009)

----------


## h.s.

> բնավ չենք մոռանում, ավելին, հիշեցնում է ԼՂՀ-Ադրբեջան հակամարտությունը.. նման են
> ես էլ չգիտեմ՝ որերորդ անգամ եմ ասում. եթե չեն ցանկանում Իսպանիայի կազմում լինել, թող Բարսան հրաժարվի Լա լիգայի խաղերին մասնակցելուց, թող վիրավորվի Իսպանիայի չեմպիոն տիտղոսից, թող կատալոնացիները հրաժարվեն Իսպանիայի հավաքականում խաղալուց... և այլն, և այլն, և այլն


Դրանից ինքը ոչինչ չի շահի: Ամենաճիշտը Լա լիգային մասնակցել ու հաղթելնա ու դա է պատճառը, որ երբեմն Բարսայի ֆուտբոլիստները ավելի են կարևորում Լա լիգան ու ոչ թե ՉԼ-ն: Բա մի հատ պատկերացրեք թե ինչա կատալոնցիների համար Բարսայի հաղթանակը Ռեալի նկատմամբ Մադրիդում:

----------


## REAL_ist

Ես պատկերացնում եմ ինչա կատալոնցիների համար Իսպանիայի օրհներգի տակ կռիվ տալ Իսպանիայի դրոշի համար:

----------

Amourchik (25.08.2009), erewanski (20.08.2009), Հենո (21.08.2009)

----------


## erewanski

կամ որ կատալոնացիներն եվրոպայի առաջնությունում բարձրացնում են իսպանիայի դրոշը
Հ.Գ. եկեք խոսենք ֆուտբոլից ու ոչ թե ազգերի ինքնասիրություններից

----------


## GevSky

> Ձեր երազները ու ցանկությունները լավագույն դեպքում կլինի միայն փորձ կրկնելու 9 Չեմպիոնների Լիգայի գավաթները և 30 Լա Լիգայի հաղթողի կոչումները


Համաձայնվի որ ավելի ուրախալի է ընթացիկ հաջողությունները, կամ վատագույն դեպքում մոտ անցյալի քան նավթալինոտ հիշողությունները... որոնք որպես կանոն առաջանում են արդարացման համար :Wink:

----------


## GevSky

> Ես պատկերացնում եմ ինչա կատալոնցիների համար Իսպանիայի օրհներգի տակ կռիվ տալ Իսպանիայի դրոշի համար:


Իսկ պատկերացնում էս ինչա կատալոնացիների համար հանդես գալ ՉԼ-ում լինելով միակ թիմը, որը հնարավորություն ունի հնչեցնել սեփական՝կատալոնական հիմնը ՉԼ հիմնից առաջ :Wink: 
Իմ կարծիքով ոչ բոլորը գիտեին սրա մասին

----------

h.s. (21.08.2009), Yellow Raven (21.08.2009)

----------


## erewanski

միթե հիմն է կարևոր

----------


## REAL_ist

> Համաձայնվի որ ավելի ուրախալի է ընթացիկ հաջողությունները, կամ վատագույն դեպքում մոտ անցյալի քան նավթալինոտ հիշողությունները... որոնք որպես կանոն առաջանում են արդարացման համար


Նաֆթալինոտ հիշողություններ չեն, այլ թմի պատմությունը, նույն Բարսայի տրիպլետը արդեն պատմությունա դառել, անցյալից խոսալուց 1 տարի կամ 7 տարի առաջը ետքան էլ էական չի, կամ խոսանք ներկայի մասին, կամ անցյալի:


> Իսկ պատկերացնում էս ինչա կատալոնացիների համար հանդես գալ ՉԼ-ում լինելով միակ թիմը, որը հնարավորություն ունի հնչեցնել սեփական՝կատալոնական հիմնը ՉԼ հիմնից առաջ


Հա պատկերացնում եմ, մեկը մյուսի հետ ետքան էլ կապված չեն բայց: Նենց են իրանց նացիոնալիզմը ներկայացնում, մարդ մտածումը ավելի շուտ վենեքը կփռթեն քան Իսպանիայի դրոշի տակ կխաղան, բայց իրականում իրանց պահվածքով են ցույց տալի, որ ձևականությունա ընդամենը:

Եկեք ֆուտբոլը քննարկենք, ոչ թե Իսպանիայի ներքաղաքական խնդիրները...

----------

Amourchik (25.08.2009), Davo'o (22.08.2009), erewanski (21.08.2009), Yellow Raven (21.08.2009)

----------


## GevSky

Լավ ուրեմն քննարկենք ֆուտբոլը ներկայիս ժամանակով.... Բայց տենց նեերկա էլ դեռ չկա... ինչ որոշակի պատկեր չկա, մենակ կարամ ասեմ որ ոնցոր Ռոնալդուի մարզավիճակից արդեն դժգոհություններ կան....

----------


## h.s.

Ես էլ ասեմ, որ Բորուսիայի հետ խաղում Ալոնսոն վնասվածքա ստացել ու հայտնի չի ինչքանովա լուրջ;

----------


## REAL_ist

Ռեալ-Ռոսենբորգ 4-0

Ջարդուփշուր են անում, անտանելի ուժեղ թիմա: երկրորդ կազմը Լա Լիգայի թմերից շատերից մի գլուխ ուժեղա... Նիստելռոյը ու Դիարրան երկար ընդմիջումից հետո խաղացին: Ամենալավը Բենզեման ու Լասը խաղացին, Բենզեման 2 հատ թույն գոլ խփեց, Լասն էլ 10 համարով էր, ոգևորվել էր 25 մետրից տոպկեց դիվյատկա :Hands Up:

----------

erewanski (25.08.2009)

----------


## erewanski

մոռթում ենք
բայց նիստելռույը ոնց խաղաց?

----------


## erewanski

ահա ովքեր են դարցել գոլի հեղինակ
1-0, 11’: Բենզեմա
2-0, 25’: Լասս
3-0, 26’: Բենզեմա
4-0, 54’: Ռաուլ

----------


## h.s.

> Ջարդուփշուր են անում, անտանելի ուժեղ թիմա: երկրորդ կազմը Լա Լիգայի թմերից շատերից մի գլուխ ուժեղա...


Ռեալը սենց սաստավովա հելել՝ 
Կասիլյաս, Ալբիոլ, Արբելոա (Պեպե, 46), Գարայ, Մարսելո (Դրենտե, 71), Լ. Դիարա (Մ. Դիարա, 76), Ալոնսո (Գրաներո, 46), Կակա (վան Նիստելրոյ, 76), Ռոնալդու (Գուտի, 68), Ռաուլ (Ռոբեն, 58), Բենզեմա (Իգուաին, 58):

Ստեղ 2-րդ սաստավը որնա  :Think:

----------


## erewanski

մենք չենք ասում 2րդ սաստավնա խաղացել
մենք ասում ենք ուժեղա 2րդ կազմը

----------


## h.s.

> մենք չենք ասում 2րդ սաստավնա խաղացել
> մենք ասում ենք ուժեղա 2րդ կազմը


Իսկ կարաս ասես ովքեր են 2րդ կազմում?

----------


## REAL_ist

> Ստեղ 2-րդ սաստավը որնա


զամեն մտած խաղացողները, նախանցած տարվա Իսպանիայի չեմպիոնները` Իգուաին, Ռոբբեն, Նիստելռոյ, Դիառռա, Գուտի...աշխարհում շատ քիչ թմեր կան որ գոնե տենց հիմնական կազմ ունենան:

----------

erewanski (25.08.2009)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Գոլերը լավն էին  :Smile:

----------

Ambrosine (25.08.2009), erewanski (25.08.2009), Yellow Raven (25.08.2009)

----------


## Amourchik

> Ռեալ - Բարսա հակամարտությունը սկսվելա գեներալ Ֆրանկոյից: Ֆրանկոն Բարսայի լավ խաղացողներին տանում էր Ռեալ/ստիպողաբար/ կամ ուղարկում էր բանակ: Ու ամեն ինչ արվում էր Ռեալի օգտին, ոնց որ հիմա արվումա Փյունիկի համար: Սրանք էլ մի մոռացեք…


ուրեմն  Ռեալը ավելի լավն ա եղել որ ինքը Ռեալ ա սիրել ու Ռեալի համար թեկուզ ձեր ասածով բայց տենց բաներ ա արել, թող Բարսան այնքան լավը լիներ, որ իրան սիրեր, ի վերջո բոլորն էլ սիրում են լավագուններին ոչ թե միջակներին, Ֆրանկոն ինձ թվում ա բացառություն չի եղել :Wink:

----------

erewanski (25.08.2009)

----------


## h.s.

> ուրեմն  Ռեալը ավելի լավն ա եղել որ ինքը Ռեալ ա սիրել ու Ռեալի համար թեկուզ ձեր ասածով բայց տենց բաներ ա արել, թող Բարսան այնքան լավը լիներ, որ իրան սիրեր, ի վերջո բոլորն էլ սիրում են լավագուններին ոչ թե միջակներին, Ֆրանկոն ինձ թվում ա բացառություն չի եղել


Տրամաբանությունդ միլիոնա :Hands Up:  :LOL:  
Ըտեղ լավագույնը կապ չի ունեցել:

----------


## h.s.

> զամեն մտած խաղացողները, նախանցած տարվա Իսպանիայի չեմպիոնները` Իգուաին, Ռոբբեն, Նիստելռոյ, Դիառռա, Գուտի...աշխարհում շատ քիչ թմեր կան որ գոնե տենց հիմնական կազմ ունենան:


Ուրախ եմ որ գոնե նշում ես *նախանցած տարվա Իսպանիայի չեմպիոնները* Նշեիր Սնեյդերին, Վան դեր Վարտին... Իրանք էլ են լավը: Բայց ետի 2-րդ սաստավ չես ասի: Էս սաղ հիմնական կազմում էին խաղում ու հերիքա մի քանի խաղ սաստավ չխաղան, սաղ սկսելու են դժգոհել ու թիմում մթնոլորտը խառնվելուա: Հլը տենամ Ռաուլին  2-3 խաղ չխաղա...

----------


## h.s.

Սնեյդերը վերջին պահին հրաժարվելա Ինտեր տեղափոխվելուց: Թե էտքանին  ոնց են խաղացնելու մեկ Պելեգրինին գիտի մեկ էլ աստված :Smile:

----------


## GevSky

ուրեմն սաստավների մասին ասեմ, որ մի խաղի ժամանակ մի սաստավա խաղում կլինի դա 1,2 թե 3... կարևորը խաղացող սաստավը Բարսայի խաղացող սաստավից ուժեղ իրան դրսևորի որի համար շատ խիստ կասկածում եմ, հաշվի առնելով խաղայի դինամիկան ու ֆուտբոլիստների միջև եղած փոխհամաձայնությունը ինչում Ռեալը ըստ իս դեռ զիջում է Բարսային :Wink:

----------


## erewanski

էհ դեռ չեք հասկացել երբ թիմում թիմային համաձայնություն չկա,ոնց կարող է 5;0 հաղթել

----------


## GevSky

> էհ դեռ չեք հասկացել երբ թիմում թիմային համաձայնություն չկա,ոնց կարող է 5;0 հաղթել


Էտ ո՞րտեղ չկա թիմային անհամաձայնություն, եթե հիշում ես մի անգամ ասել եմ, մի գրի այն, ինչը կուզեիր լիներ :Wink:

----------


## erewanski

ճիշտ ես էստեղ որտեղ ՉԿԱ  թիմային համաձայնություն 
դու ինքդ այդ գրեցիր
Այո ռեալում կա թիմային համաձայնություն դրա համար ել 5:0 հաղթել է բորուսիային

----------


## GevSky

Ես ինքս ի՞նչ գրեցի :LOL:  Մի հատ նորից կարդա քո գրածը, հետո դրա հետ կապված իմ տված հարցը... ու փորձիր նորից գրել :Wink:

----------


## erewanski

լավ ես մտածեցի դու ոչ թե հարցնում այլ զարմանում ես
ասեմ ես ասում էի որ եթե ռեալուըմ թիմային փոխհամաձայնություն չլիներ թինը 5:0 չէր հաղթի
 :Smile:

----------


## GevSky

erewanski ջան երբեք մի խաղով մի շտապի հետևություններ անել, կարող ես ասել որ այդ խաղը լավ խաղաց ռեալը, բայց թիմային է թե թիմային չի դա արդեն աստիճանաբար է երևում տարբեր թիմերի հետ խաղերում... Ասենք Բորուսիայի պաշտպանության մեջ թույլ օղակ էին գտել ու դա օգտագործում էին, իսկ Բորուսիան խարնվել էր իրար ու չէր կարում իրա վերականգներ իր տակտիկան.... կամ հենց տակտիկական անհարմար դասավորության արդյունք կարող է լինել.... այ ամենաքիչը 3-4 ամսից կերևա արդեն ով ինչ ֆուտբոլա խաղում

----------


## erewanski

մի 3 ամսից այս թեման էլկի կքննարկենք

----------


## REAL_ist

> Ուրախ եմ որ գոնե նշում ես նախանցած տարվա Իսպանիայի չեմպիոնները Նշեիր Սնեյդերին, Վան դեր Վարտին... Իրանք էլ են լավը: Բայց ետի 2-րդ սաստավ չես ասի: Էս սաղ հիմնական կազմում էին խաղում ու հերիքա մի քանի խաղ սաստավ չխաղան, սաղ սկսելու են դժգոհել ու թիմում մթնոլորտը խառնվելուա: Հլը տենամ Ռաուլին  2-3 խաղ չխաղա...


Ճիշտ ես ասում հիմնականում *էին* խաղում, իսկ հիմա Բենզեմայի, Կակայի, Ռոնալդուի զամեններն են :Wink:  Սնեյդերն ու Վարտը էլ Ռեալում չեն խաղալու, Սնեյդերի ծախելուն դեմ էի, բայց քանի գնում համոզվում եմ որ տեղ չունի թմում ու դրանում ինքնա մեղավոր իրա անատամ խաղով: Ինչ մնումա Ռաուլին, ինքը հաստատ դժգոհողներից չի ու կխաղա ենքան ինչքանի արժանի կլինի: Ու մնացածների մեջ էլ դժգոհողներ ես չեմ տենում, սաղ էլ հասկանում են իրանց դերը էս թմում:
Իսկ փոխհամաձայնությունն էլ ասեմ որ սկզբի համար շատ լավա, մանավանդ Ռոնալդու Բենզեմա, իրար շատ լավ են հասկանում, Ալոնսոն ու Կական էլ մանրից հունի մեջ են մտնում: Ներկա փուլի համար, հիանալի իրար հասկանում են, բա մի երկու ամսից ինչա լինելու :Cool:  կարողա արդեն երկնիշ թվերով սկսեն կրել:

----------

erewanski (26.08.2009)

----------


## GevSky

Հա բա կկրեն երկնիշ թվերով բա ոնց.... Մենակ դրա համար պետքա Ռեալը Ղազախստանի առաջնությունում հանդես գա :Wink:

----------


## gafff

Այ էս տղեն միակներ ով Կակայի հետ մի բան կարային փոխեին մադրիդում ենել... http://www.marca.com/2009/08/27/futb...251368771.html

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Ռոբբենին ծախեցին Բավարիա  :LOL: 
http://www.independent.co.uk/sport/f...n-1777963.html

----------


## REAL_ist

անասունություն :Angry2: 
աչկիս Ռիբերինա գալիս բայց :Think:

----------

Yellow Raven (27.08.2009)

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Ռոբբենին ծախեցին Բավարիա 
> http://www.independent.co.uk/sport/f...n-1777963.html


Ո՞նց Բավարիա :Shok:  
Անգլիական թիմերը էդքան գլուխ ջարդին Ռոբբենի համար ու Բավարիա՞ :Shok: 

Էս տրանսֆերի մեջ մի բան կա,կասկածելիա թվում, խիստ կասկածներ ունեմ, որ մյուս տարվա համար Ռիբերիին ձեռի հետ ապահովագրելա Պերեսը :Think:

----------

xaladilnick (27.08.2009)

----------


## xaladilnick

> Ո՞նց Բավարիա 
> Անգլիական թիմերը էդքան գլուխ ջարդին Ռոբբենի համար ու Բավարիա՞
> 
> Էս տրանսֆերի մեջ մի բան կա,կասկածելիա թվում, խիստ կասկածներ ունեմ, որ մյուս տարվա համար Ռիբերիին ձեռի հետ ապահովագրելա Պերեսը


Հա ,ու հնարավոր ա ,պայանավորվել էն ,որ էժանով Ռիբերիին կտան :Think:

----------


## Amourchik

> Տրամաբանությունդ միլիոնա 
> Ըտեղ լավագույնը կապ չի ունեցել:


իմ կանխատեսած 10 հնարավոր պատասխաններից մեկը գրեցիր, այսինքն չեմ զարմանում էս գրառումների մի քանի տեսակ կա , որից մեկը դու գրեցիր :Tongue:

----------


## h.s.

25 միլիոնա Բավարիան տվել:

Հ.Գ. մտեք http://merengues.ru/news/2009-08-27-4201 ու կարդացեք Ռեալի ֆանատների գրածները :LOL:

----------

Yellow Raven (27.08.2009)

----------


## h.s.

> իմ կանխատեսած 10 հնարավոր պատասխաններից մեկը գրեցիր, այսինքն չեմ զարմանում էս գրառումների մի քանի տեսակ կա , որից մեկը դու գրեցիր


Մի հատ չես գրի մյուս 9 վարկածները :LOL: 

Բարսան որ 100 անգամ էլ լավը լիներ մեկա Ռեալին էր սիրելու մի պարզ պատճառով. Բարսան ու Ռեալը պատերազմի հակառակ բևեռներում էին :Wink:

----------


## Amourchik

> Մի հատ չես գրի մյուս 9 վարկածները
> 
> Բարսան որ 100 անգամ էլ լավը լիներ մեկա Ռեալին էր սիրելու մի պարզ պատճառով. Բարսան ու Ռեալը պատերազմի հակառակ բևեռներում էին


էտ մենակ ես ու Աստղը գիտենք :Tongue: 
Աստղը էս հարցում մեծ փորձ ուներ ու ինձ հետ էլ կիսվեց, պարզվեց էս տարբերակը 4-րդ տարբերակն ա :Tongue:

----------

erewanski (27.08.2009)

----------


## Morpheus_NS

Ռոբենին ծախելու լուրը հաստա՞տ ա:
Միշտ ամենասիրածս ֆուտբոլիստներին ծախում են :Angry2:

----------

Amourchik (27.08.2009)

----------


## Amourchik

շատ վատ արեցին, որ Ռոբենին վաճառեցին, գոնե վարձավճարով տային, իսկ ընդհանրապես ինքը պետք ա մնար, շատ էի ուզում, որ ինքը ձախ եզրում խաղար, իսկ Ռոնալդուն աջ, դե իսկ Կական էլ կենտրոնում, իմ ուզածն էր էն էլ :Sad:

----------

erewanski (27.08.2009)

----------


## erewanski

դե երևի Ռիբերինա գալիս

----------


## h.s.

> դե երևի Ռիբերինա գալիս


Երևի մյուս տարի կգա: Բայց եթե տենց էր ավելի լավ չէր Ռոբբեն + Սնեյդերին + 15 միլիոն եվրո վերցներ :Think:

----------


## GevSky

Ռոբենն ովա որ մեր թիմում խաղա.... Ախր մենք Ռոնալդու ունենք, Կակա ու Բենզեմա ունենք...Վաղնել կարելիա Ռաուլին ծախել, իսկ մյուս օրը Ռամոսին.......
Ահա իրական պատկերը մեծն գործարար պերեսի... ուղղակի պետք չի տքել թիմի հոգեբանության մեջ ու սպորտը վերածել մաքուր բիզնեսի... Ամոթա ուղղակի ծիծաղս գալիսա.. ինչ լավա որ ես ռեալ չեմ սիրում... Բարսայիս ցավը տանեմ ինչ ինչ սենց դեբիլություններ չի անւմ, իրա՝ լավ մարզավիճակում գտնվող խաղացողներին կյանքում մատով չի կպնի... Մնում է այստեղ ավելացնել.
Հալա Մադրիդ..... դե քեզ տեսնեմ «ահ ու սարսափ» տարածող նոր յուղը վրեն ֆուտբոլիստներով ինչ ես անելու :Tongue:

----------

xaladilnick (28.08.2009)

----------


## REAL_ist

Ռոբբենը մեկա հիմնական կազմում չէր խաղալու, աչկիս հենց սկզբից էլ պլանավորել էին ծախել հոլանդացիներին: Ափսոս, Ռոբբենը շատ կսազեր էս թմին...
Ամեն դեպքում պետքա սպասել պաշտոնական տվյալների, մեկ էլ տեսար...

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Ռոբենն ովա որ մեր թիմում խաղա.... Ախր մենք Ռոնալդու ունենք, Կակա ու Բենզեմա ունենք...Վաղնել կարելիա Ռաուլին ծախել, իսկ մյուս օրը Ռամոսին.......
> Ահա իրական պատկերը մեծն գործարար պերեսի... ուղղակի պետք չի տքել թիմի հոգեբանության մեջ ու սպորտը վերածել մաքուր բիզնեսի... Ամոթա ուղղակի ծիծաղս գալիսա.. ինչ լավա որ ես ռեալ չեմ սիրում... Բարսայիս ցավը տանեմ ինչ ինչ սենց դեբիլություններ չի անւմ, իրա՝ լավ մարզավիճակում գտնվող խաղացողներին կյանքում մատով չի կպնի... Մնում է այստեղ ավելացնել.
> Հալա Մադրիդ..... դե քեզ տեսնեմ «ահ ու սարսափ» տարածող նոր յուղը վրեն ֆուտբոլիստներով ինչ ես անելու


Ապեր մի քանի շաբաթ առաջ ո՞վ Էտօօյին ծախեց, կարո՞ղ ա Ռեալը ծախեց :Xeloq:

----------

Ambrosine (28.08.2009), erewanski (21.09.2009)

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Հալա Մադրիդ..... դե քեզ տեսնեմ «ահ ու սարսափ» տարածող նոր յուղը վրեն ֆուտբոլիստներով ինչ ես անելո


Ասե՞մ ինչ ա անելու:
Չէ, ավելի լավ ա ինքդ կտեսնես:
Իմ կարծիքով Բարսը էս տարի ՉԼ-ում խմբային փուլը սկի չի հաղթահարի, իսկ Իսպանիայում կզբաղեցնի պատվավոր 3-րդ հորիզոնականը:

----------

erewanski (21.09.2009)

----------


## GevSky

> Ապեր մի քանի շաբաթ առաջ ո՞վ Էտօօյին ծախեց, կարո՞ղ ա Ռեալը ծախեց


Էտոի հետ խնդիրներ կաին ավելի շատ ինքը իրա տակը փորեց.... համել ընդհանրապես համեմատելու չի մարդիկ կոնկրետ ռակիրովկա արին, իսկ դա ուրիշ բանա, իսկ որ քեզնից դուրս ֆուտբոլիստ առնես հետո մնացած արդեն հարմարված լավին ծախես ինչ որ տեղ ստիպողաբար ներքին կարգով դա ուրիշ բանա...

----------


## GevSky

> Իմ կարծիքով Բարսը էս տարի ՉԼ-ում խմբային փուլը սկի չի հաղթահարի, իսկ Իսպանիայում կզբաղեցնի պատվավոր 3-րդ հորիզոնականը:


Որ դու քո ասածին սրտանց հավատաս ես միգուցե սկսեմ կասկածել որ միգուցե ՉԼ ԿԱՄ Լա Լիգա այդ երկուսից մեկը չհաղթենք այս տարի :Wink:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Էտոի հետ խնդիրներ կաին ավելի շատ ինքը իրա տակը փորեց.... համել ընդհանրապես համեմատելու չի մարդիկ կոնկրետ ռակիրովկա արին, իսկ դա ուրիշ բանա, իսկ որ քեզնից դուրս ֆուտբոլիստ առնես հետո մնացած արդեն հարմարված լավին ծախես ինչ որ տեղ ստիպողաբար ներքին կարգով դա ուրիշ բանա...





> Բարսայիս ցավը տանեմ ինչ ինչ սենց դեբիլություններ չի անւմ, իրա՝ լավ մարզավիճակում գտնվող խաղացողներին կյանքում մատով չի կպնի


Ճիշտ ա սկզբից չի խաղացնում լավ մարզավիճակում գտնվողներին, հետո խնդիրներ ա սարքում, հետո ասում ա բարի ճանապարհ:
Բարսային Ռոնալդինյոն Բարսա սարքեց, իսկ հիմա ինքը Միլանում ա: Մեսսին էլ Բարսայում երկար չի մնա, ուղղակի համոզված եմ...

----------

erewanski (21.09.2009)

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Որ դու քո ասածին սրտանց հավատաս ես միգուցե սկսեմ կասկածել որ միգուցե ՉԼ ԿԱՄ Լա Լիգա այդ երկուսից մեկը չհաղթենք այս տարի


Օրինակ դու ինչքան էլ սրտանց հավատաս, որ Ռեալը էս տարի հաջողությունների չի հասնի, մեկ ա ես չեմ սկսի կասկածել:
Ի՞մչ կապ ունի իմ հավատալը քո կասկածելու հետ:

----------


## h.s.

> Բարսային Ռոնալդինյոն Բարսա սարքեց, իսկ հիմա ինքը Միլանում ա: Մեսսին էլ Բարսայում երկար չի մնա, ուղղակի *համոզված եմ*...


Ռոնալդինյոն որ նույն Ռոնալդինյոն մնար, ինչքան էլ տային Բարսան չէր ծախի/մի մոռացեք որ Միլանը 70.000.000 էր առաջարկել/:
Իսկ ինչովա պայմանավորված համոզմունքդ :Think: 
Ավելի շուտ նման համոզվածությամբ կարելիա ասել, որ Ռաուլը մյուս տարի չի մնա Ռեալում:

----------


## REAL_ist

Ինձ թվումա Ռիբերին էս 2 օրը տեղափոխվելուա Ռեալ, շատ անսպասելի ծախեցին Ռոբբենին, համ էլ Բավարիան հասկանումա որ եկող տարի շատ ավելի էժան պետքա ծախի, քանի որ պայմանագիրնա վերջանում: :Think: 
Ռոբբենին հենց Ռիբերիի տեղն են առել, հոմ զամեն չի նստելու:

----------

Legolas (28.08.2009)

----------


## GevSky

> Բարսային Ռոնալդինյոն Բարսա սարքեց, իսկ հիմա ինքը Միլանում ա: Մեսսին էլ Բարսայում երկար չի մնա, ուղղակի համոզված եմ...


Դու ուղղակի ինֆորմացված չես, սկսենք նրանից որ ընդհանրապես լրիվ տարբեր պատմություններ են... Ռոնիին առան, իսկ Մեսսին կանտեռայա, ինչպես Պույոլը, Խավին, Ինիեստան.... Դե հետևություն արա ինչքան կմնա դա առաջին, ու երկրորդ դու չգիտես Մեսսիի կենսագրությունը երևի ու ընդհանրապես Բարսայի հետ կապված Մեսսիի պատմությունը, այնպես որ ստեղ լրիվ ուրիշ հարցա... Եվ երրորդ.. Մեսսին Ռոնի չի, Ռոնին  աստղային հիվանդությամբ էր տառապում չափերը անցնում էր, իսկ Մեսսին հայտնի է իր համեստությամբ ու նվիրվածությամբ.... Խորհուրդ եմ տալիս Մեսսիի կարիերային պատմությունը գտնես կարդաս

----------

h.s. (28.08.2009)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

երեկ կարդում էի տրանսֆերի մասին, Վան Գալի ասելով Ռոբբենը խաղալու ա Ռիբերիի դիրքում, իսկ Ռիբերին դիսպետչեր պիտի խաղա, բայց ինչ որ անկապ դուրսա տալիս, Ռիբերիին չեմ պատկերացնում կենտրոնում:

----------

Yellow Raven (28.08.2009)

----------


## GevSky

> Օրինակ դու ինչքան էլ սրտանց հավատաս, որ Ռեալը էս տարի հաջողությունների չի հասնի, մեկ ա ես չեմ սկսի կասկածել:
> Ի՞մչ կապ ունի իմ հավատալը քո կասկածելու հետ:


Իսկ սա հենց էտա որ ասված էր նրա համար որ ես չեմ կասկածի, քանի-որ ես համոզված եմ որ դու ինքդ չես հավատում նրան որ Բարսան ՉԼ խմբայինից դուրս չի գա այնպիսի թիմերի հետ խաղալով ինչպիսին Դինամոն ու Ռուբիննա, Եթե նույնիսկ Բարսան Ինտեռին պարտվի մեկա նրանցից միավոր կկորզի վատագույն դեպքում, հլա էլ չեմ ասում որ Ինտեռը նույնպես միավորներ կխլի սլավոնական թիմերից

----------


## Amourchik

> Ռոնալդինյոն որ նույն Ռոնալդինյոն մնար, ինչքան էլ տային Բարսան չէր ծախի/մի մոռացեք որ Միլանը 70.000.000 էր առաջարկել/:
> Իսկ ինչովա պայմանավորված համոզմունքդ
> Ավելի շուտ նման համոզվածությամբ կարելիա ասել, որ Ռաուլը մյուս տարի չի մնա Ռեալում:


Ռաուլը ինքն իր բերանով է ասել, որ մյուս տարին իր համար վերջինն ա լինելու :Wink:

----------

erewanski (21.09.2009)

----------


## h.s.

> Ռաուլը ինքն իր բերանով է ասել, որ մյուս տարին իր համար վերջինն ա լինելու


Ինչ իմանաս, կարողա միտքը փոխի :Smile:  Բայց Պերեսի համար Ռաուլ - Մաուլ գոյություն չունի: Հիերոն պակաս հարգված չէր Ռաուլից:

----------


## erewanski

եթե մարդը ֆուտբոլը թողնումա ոնց կարան վաճառեն :LOL:

----------


## h.s.

> եթե մարդը ֆուտբոլը թողնումա ոնց կարան վաճառեն


Մյուս տարի կլինի 33 ու հանգիստ կարա շարունակի; Ասածս էնա որ եթե Պերեսի փոխարեն մեկ ուրիշը լիներ, հնարավորա չավարտի; Կամ քիչա էղել, որ ասում են կարիերան ավարտելու են, բայց մնում են;

----------


## erewanski

դե հիմա փաստը էնա ,որ  Ռաուլը որոշել ու հայտարարելա որ թողնումա ֆուտբոլը

----------


## GevSky

Իմ կարծիքով Ռաուլը ուզումա սիրուն հեռանա, եթե ինքը իմանար հաստատ որ դեր ունի թիմի մեջ չեր շտապի տենց հայտարարություն անել... զգումա արդեն որ գեղեցիկ ձևով ասում են որ դու այլևս տեղ չունես այս թիմում :Smile:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Իմ կարծիքով Ռաուլը ուզումա սիրուն հեռանա, եթե ինքը իմանար հաստատ որ դեր ունի թիմի մեջ չեր շտապի տենց հայտարարություն անել... զգումա արդեն որ գեղեցիկ ձևով ասում են որ դու այլևս տեղ չունես այս թիմում


Ոչ թե սիրուն, այլ՝ պատվով :Smile: :
Ինքը, հավանաբար, կվարվի ինչպես Զիդանը, այսինքն՝ չի նստի փոխարինողների նստարանին. ավելի լավ է փայլել խաղադաշտում, քան՝ խամրել փոխարինողների նստարանին: Իսկ եթե փայլելը չի ստացվելու, ապա լավ է ներկայիս փայլով հեռանալ՝ այդպես մնալով պատմության մեջ...  :Sad:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Իսկ սա հենց էտա որ ասված էր նրա համար որ ես չեմ կասկածի, քանի-որ ես համոզված եմ որ դու ինքդ չես հավատում նրան որ Բարսան ՉԼ խմբայինից դուրս չի գա այնպիսի թիմերի հետ խաղալով ինչպիսին Դինամոն ու Ռուբիննա, Եթե նույնիսկ Բարսան Ինտեռին պարտվի մեկա նրանցից միավոր կկորզի վատագույն դեպքում, հլա էլ չեմ ասում որ Ինտեռը նույնպես միավորներ կխլի սլավոնական թիմերից


Սխալ ա համոզմունքդ :Wink:

----------


## Legolas

Էսօր Ռեալը` Դեպոռին, 
ձին ձառա
Արսենալը`Մանչեստրն
ձին ձառա
ու ամենակարևորը, Միլանը` Ինտերին
դռալախու դռալայա
 :Santatip:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Էսօր Ռեալը` Դեպոռին, 
> ձին ձառա
> Արսենալը`Մանչեստրն
> ձին ձառա
> ու ամենակարևորը, Միլանը` Ինտերին
> դռալախու դռալայա


համէ՞  :Jpit:

----------

Yellow Raven (29.08.2009)

----------


## Yellow Raven

Ոնց կարացաք էս տղուն տենց հեշտ բաց թողեք էխխխ :Smile:  Հլը շատ եք կարոտելու :Tongue: 
Բավարիա-Վոլֆսբուրգ 3-0 ու Ռոբբենի դուբլը :Smile:

----------

Ambrosine (29.08.2009), Amourchik (30.08.2009), Davo'o (30.08.2009), h.s. (29.08.2009), Kita (30.08.2009), Morpheus_NS (30.08.2009), Ungrateful (30.08.2009), Լեո (30.08.2009), Հենո (31.08.2009), Ներսես_AM (31.08.2009)

----------


## Ռեդ

> Արսենալը`Մանչեստրն


Թե՞ հակառակը:
 :Xeloq: 
Շնորհակալություն:  :Xeloq:

----------


## Ambrosine

_De las glorias deportivas
Que campean por Espana..._  :Sulel: 

հա, ինչ էի ասու՞մ... շնորհավոր մեզ  :Jpit: 
Ռաուլ՝ ճիշտ ժամանակին, ճիշտ վայրում  :Clapping:   :Smile: 

հ.գ. Լատիֆա՞  :Shok:  լավ ա եղնիկ չէր  ::}:

----------

Legolas (05.10.2009)

----------


## gafff

Լա*ֆ*ի*տ*ա շատ կոնկրետ... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C3%81ngel_Lafita Դեպորի պաշտպանները որ լավ չխաղային, հանգիստ 2-0 կարար լիներ ինչևէ...

----------


## Ambrosine

> Դեպորի պաշտպանները որ լավ չխաղային, հանգիստ 2-0 կարար լիներ ինչևէ...


Հայաստանն էլ որ <<Հայաստան>> չլիներ, Եվրոպա կլիներ

----------

Kuk (30.08.2009), Morpheus_NS (30.08.2009), Ungrateful (30.08.2009)

----------


## h.s.

Ոնց էլ նեռվերներդ դիմացելա ու կարացել եք խաղը նայեք, որ հիմա սենց կռվում եք :Think:

----------

xaladilnick (30.08.2009)

----------


## GevSky

Ես խաղը չկարողացա նայել, չնայած շատ էի ուզում.... իսկ ինչ խաղ էր Ռեալը ոնց էր խաղում կասե՞ք մենակ օբյեկտիվ եթե կարելի է

----------


## Լեո

Ես էլ խաղը չեմ տեսել, բայց արդեն երևում է, որ էս մրցաշրջանը ևս Ռեալի համար հալած յուղ չի լինելու (առաջին իսկ խաղում սեփական դաշտում բաց թողած 2 գնդակ): Չնայած դեռ ամեն ինչ նոր-նոր է սկսվում ու դեռ վաղ է հստակ կանխատեսումներ անել: 

Երևում է Ռոնալդուի ադապտացիան բավականին արագ է ընթանում  :Smile: 

Շնորհավորում եմ 2009-10 մրցաշրջանում Լա լիգայում Ռեալի առաջին հաղթանակի կապակցությամբ  :Smile:

----------

Amourchik (30.08.2009)

----------


## Amourchik

> Ոնց կարացաք էս տղուն տենց հեշտ բաց թողեք էխխխ Հլը շատ եք կարոտելու
> Բավարիա-Վոլֆսբուրգ 3-0 ու Ռոբբենի դուբլը
> 
> [/IMG]


ի դեպ շատ շատերն են խոսում, որ Բավարիայի և Ռեալի միջև իբրև թե համաձայնություն կա Ռիբերիի գալու կապակցությամբ, իբրև Ռոբբենին վաճառելով ձեռք են բերել Ռիբերիին, չգիտեմ, բայց կարծում եմ մի բան կա, փե չէ շատ տարօրինակ բան կստացվի :Think:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> ի դեպ շատ շատերն են խոսում, որ Բավարիայի և Ռեալի միջև իբրև թե համաձայնություն կա Ռիբերիի գալու կապակցությամբ, իբրև Ռոբբենին վաճառելով ձեռք են բերել Ռիբերիին, չգիտեմ, բայց կարծում եմ մի բան կա, փե չէ շատ տարօրինակ բան կստացվի


Ես Ռոբբենին չէի փոխի Ռիբերիի հետ:

----------

Ambrosine (31.08.2009), Amourchik (30.08.2009), Yellow Raven (30.08.2009)

----------


## Amourchik

> Ես խաղը չկարողացա նայել, չնայած շատ էի ուզում.... իսկ ինչ խաղ էր Ռեալը ոնց էր խաղում կասե՞ք մենակ օբյեկտիվ եթե կարելի է


եթե նայեիք հաստատ չէիք նայի :LOL: էս Հայ տվ-ին հո չէր ցույց տալիս մի հարշք, կարգին խաղը չտեսանք, 3 անգամ գովազդ արեցին արանքում, 11մետրանոցի ժամանակ էլ պապաս ասում ա Ռոնալդուին՝ «արա շուտ խփի քանի չեն կտրել» :LOL:  որ ուզենայինք էլ սենց բան չէինք պատկերացնի, մեկնաբանը ասում ա հույս ունենանք, որ արբանյակի հետ խնդիրները շուտ կլուծվեն, բայց երևի մեր տան արբանյակից ա դրած Հայ տվ ում :LOL: 
Հ.Գ.Խաղը ընդհանուր առմամբ լավ էր, բայց երևում էր որ փոխհամաձայնության պակաս կար խաղացողների միջև, Պեպեի ու Ռամոսի բացակայությունը ցույց տվեց իրենց առավելությունը, սիկ ասեմ որ Ռոնալդուն մեկ-երկու հատ գեղեցկագույն անցումներ արեց, իսկ մնացածը կներեք չեմ տեսել, Հայ տվ :Angry2:

----------

Legolas (05.10.2009), Yellow Raven (30.08.2009)

----------


## Amourchik

http://www.profootball.com.ua/2009/0...dlozhenie.html
տեսնես մի բան դուրս կգա՞ :Think:

----------


## Լեո

> Ռոբինյոն կգա, ինքը միակն ա եղել, որ նման անշնորք ձևով ա իրեն պահել հեռանալուց հետո ու հիմա համոզված եմ , եթե Սիթին ուզենար ինքը մեկ վայրկյան էլ չէր մտածի, բայց դե նման բաները մարդկանց պատիվ չեն բերում այլ ընդհակառակը


Իսկ արդյո՞ք Ռեալը Ռոբինիոյի հանդեպ իրեն շնորհքով պահեց  :Think:

----------


## Amourchik

> Իսկ արդյո՞ք Ռեալը Ռոբինիոյի հանդեպ իրեն շնորհքով պահեց


իսկ երբ ա անշնորհք պահել, որ Ռոբինյոն աշխատավարձի բարձրացում էր ուզում մինչև 6մլն, իսկ Ռեալը պատրաստ էր մինչև 5 մլն վարձատրել, դա էր անշնորհք :Think:

----------


## Լեո

> իսկ երբ ա անշնորհք պահել, որ Ռոբինյոն աշխատավարձի բարձրացում էր ուզում մինչև 6մլն, իսկ Ռեալը պատրաստ էր մինչև 5 մլն վարձատրել, դա էր անշնորհք


Չէ, դա չէր անշնորհք: Անշնորհքն այն էր, երբ Ռոբինիոն հրաշալի մրցաշրջան անցկացրեց Ռեալում, մեծապես նպաստեց Ռեալի չեմպիոնությանը, դարձավ նրա հիմնական կազմի անփոխարինելի ֆուտբոլիստներից, ու այդքանից հետո Ռեալը փորձում էր նրան օգտագործել որպես Ռոնալդուին գնելու գործարքի մի մաս՝ գումարած առհելի մի գումար: Այսինքն՝ Ռեալը դրանով խիստ կասկածի տակ էր դնում Ռոբինիոյի դերը իր կազմում և ընդհանրապես նրան որպես ֆուտբոլիստ: Իսկ դա չէր կարող չվիրավորել Ռոբինիոյի կարգի ֆուտբոլիստին:

Կարծում եմ դա նույնն է, ինչ ասենք եթե Բարսան փորձեր կիրառել օրինակ Անրիի նկատմամբ;

----------

h.s. (31.08.2009)

----------


## Amourchik

> Չէ, դա չէր անշնորհք: Անշնորհքն այն էր, երբ Ռոբինիոն հրաշալի մրցաշրջան անցկացրեց Ռեալում, մեծապես նպաստեց Ռեալի չեմպիոնությանը, դարձավ նրա հիմնական կազմի անփոխարինելի ֆուտբոլիստներից, ու այդքանից հետո Ռեալը փորձում էր նրան օգտագործել որպես Ռոնալդուին գնելու գործարքի մի մաս՝ գումարած առհելի մի գումար: Այսինքն՝ Ռեալը դրանով խիստ կասկածի տակ էր դնում Ռոբինիոյի դերը իր կազմում և ընդհանրապես նրան որպես ֆուտբոլիստ: Իսկ դա չէր կարող չվիրավորել Ռոբինիոյի կարգի ֆուտբոլիստին:
> 
> Կարծում եմ դա նույնն է, ինչ ասենք եթե Բարսան փորձեր կիրառել օրինակ Անրիի նկատմամբ;


դա այդպես չի եղել, Ռոբինյոն ի սկզբանե աշխատավարձի բարձացում էր պահանջում վերը նշածս գումարի չափով, Ռեալն էլ չհանդուրժելով կապրիզները նախընտրեց Ռոբինյոին վաճառելով և հավելավճարով ջեռք բերել Ռոնալդուին, այլ հարց է , որ չստացվեց, բայց դե ես անձամբ ահռելի տարբերություն եմ տեսնում, Ռոբինյոի ու Ռոնալդուի մեջ որպես խաղացող

----------


## REAL_ist

> Ռեալը փորձում էր նրան օգտագործել որպես Ռոնալդուին գնելու գործարքի մի մաս՝ գումարած առհելի մի գումար:


թերթերի գրած հեքիաթները միշտ չի որ ճիշտ են լինում, Ռոբինյոն իրա էշ խելքից գնաց Ռեալից, գլխավոր մեղավորը ինքն էր:

----------

Amourchik (31.08.2009)

----------


## h.s.

> իսկ երբ ա անշնորհք պահել, որ Ռոբինյոն աշխատավարձի բարձրացում էր ուզում մինչև 6մլն, իսկ Ռեալը պատրաստ էր մինչև 5 մլն վարձատրել, դա էր անշնորհք


Կոնկրետ չեմ հիշում խի գնաց, բայց մի մոռացեք որ երբ ինքը էկավ Ռեալ, ասեց որ Ռեալը իր երազանքների թիմնա; Ռեալը չի նայում ով ինչա արել, ինքը ամեն ինչ անումա այնպես, ինչպես իրեն հարմարա տվյալ պահին; Եթե չուզենար ծախեր չէր ծախի; Ռոբինյոին էլ մի բան երևի չէր գոհացրել  :Wink:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Ռիբբերին ու Ռոբբենը Բավարիայում տժժցնելու են էս տարի, ի՞նչ Ռեալ: Եթե հիմա ծախեն Ռիբբերիին ուրեմն նորից պիտի մի քանի տարի սպասի Բավարիան որ կարողանա մրցակցել ՉԼում:

----------

Yellow Raven (31.08.2009)

----------


## Սերխիո

Աստղեր <<արտադրող>> բարսան հիմա էլ ռոբինյոյին ա ուզում :LOL: 
Ռոբենին ծախելը  ճիշտ քայլ էր ,ու դրանից լավ տարբերակ չկար , նախ Ռոբենի համար , քանի որ հարգում եմ իրան, թող տղեն նորմալ խաղային պրակտիկա ունենա Մունդիալի համար:
Բացի դա ,մյուս տարի 25 միլիոնով գնել Ռիբերիին ուղղակի հրաշալի է :Hands Up: 
Ռոբեն բարձր կլաս ունի , կասակած չկա, բայց հիմա բոլորը անխտիր մեղադրում են Պերեսին ,քանի որ 2 հատ գոլ ա խփել , իսկ երբ 6-7 խաղ չխաղա ետ ժամանակ բոլորը այլ կարծիք կունենան : Չելսին էլ ետքան հիմար չէր ,որ էլի չհարմարվեց նրա վնասվածքների տեմպին:
Իսկ Ռեալում ամեն դեպքում , կա Ռոնադու, Իգուայն,Բենզեմա եզրերում խաղալու համար , ամեն ինչ նորմալ ա :Wink: 
Նույն կասեմ Սնեյդերի համար , չնայած անիմաստ ա 15 միլիոնը նրա համար, բայց նրա գնալով,ավելի շատ խաղային պրակտիկա կունենան Գուտին ու Գրանեռոն, միևնույն ա Կական էր խաղալու նրա դիրքում , իսկ թիմում խնդիրներ կլինեին : Հիմա բալանս կա ,պահեստայիններիը ինչ-որ չափով զիջում են հիմնականին:

----------

Amourchik (31.08.2009), REAL_ist (31.08.2009), Surveyr (01.09.2009)

----------


## Սերխիո

Ու մի բան էլ , Եթե Ռիբերին էսօր չգա, ինձ թվում ա ՎԴՎ-ին չեն ծախի :Think:

----------


## GevSky

> Աստղեր <<արտադրող>> բարսան հիմա էլ ռոբինյոյին ա ուզում


Աստղեր արտադրող Բարսան, էս տարի արտադրած նոր աստղի շնորհիվ արդեն 2 տիտղոս նվաճեց 1 շաբաթվա մեջ... այնպես որ երբ այդ մտքերն արդարացվում են սարկազմն անտեղի է :Wink:

----------

gafff (01.09.2009), h.s. (31.08.2009), Yellow Raven (31.08.2009), Լեո (31.08.2009)

----------


## Amourchik

http://realmadrid.ru/node/11854
տեսնենք ինչ դուրս կգա, բայց ուրախ եմ, որ Ռեալը ուշադրություն դարձրեց երիտասարդներին, շատ լավ է :Wink:

----------


## Amourchik

սա էլ քեզ համար Աստղուլյա :Wink: 
մյուսներին էլ չէր խանգարի

http://realmadrid.ru/node/11853

----------

Ambrosine (01.09.2009)

----------


## GevSky

> տեսնենք ինչ դուրս կգա, բայց ուրախ եմ, որ Ռեալը ուշադրություն դարձրեց երիտասարդներին, շատ լավ է


Բոյանի թայնա հարձակման գծում Իսպ երիտ. հավաքականում :Wink:

----------

Amourchik (01.09.2009)

----------


## Amourchik

> Բոյանի թայնա հարձակման գծում Իսպ երիտ. հավաքականում


հա գիտեմ, դրա համար էլ ուրախ եմ, որ կարողացել ա Ռեալի ուշադրությանն արժանանալ :Smile:

----------


## Ambrosine

> սա էլ քեզ համար Աստղուլյա
> մյուսներին էլ չէր խանգարի
> 
> http://realmadrid.ru/node/11853


Շնորհակալ եմ, Հաս ջան :Blush: 
Մեկնաբանություններից մեկի հեղինակը շատ լավ էր գրել, որ մենք այժմ տեսնում ենք այն, ինչը մեր թոռները հիացմունքով կկարդան պատմության էջերում:

----------

Amourchik (01.09.2009)

----------


## Amourchik

> Շնորհակալ եմ, Հաս ջան
> Մեկնաբանություններից մեկի հեղինակը շատ լավ էր գրել, որ մենք այժմ տեսնում ենք այն, ինչը մեր թոռները հիացմունքով կկարդան պատմության էջերում:


հատուկ քեզ համար :Wink:

----------

Ambrosine (01.09.2009)

----------


## Amourchik

Սա էլ Ռոնալդուն :Smile: 
http://realmadrid.ru/node/11861

----------


## GevSky

ինքնել գիտի որ իրան շատերը չեն սիրում... ուրիշ ֆուտբոլիստ ես հիմա չգիտեմ որ իր չսիրվելու մասին խոսա :Tongue:

----------


## h.s.

Մադրիդի «Ռեալի» մարզական տնօրեն Խորխե Վալդանոն պատմել է ակումբը լքած ֆուտբոլիստների  տրանսֆերների առանձնահատկությունների մասին։ Հիշեցնենք, որ ամռանը «արքայական» ակումբը ամռանը լքեցին կիսապաշտպան Ուեսլի Սնեյդերը, ով տեղափոխվեց «Ինտեր», ինչպես նաև Արյեն Ռոբենը («Բավարիա»)։
«Մենք չէինք պատրաստվում վաճառել Ռոբենին։ Հանդիպում եղավ նրա գործակալի հետ, ով պնդեց Արյենի տեղափոխումը «Բավարիա»։ Մրցաշրջանին նախապատրաստվելու ընթացքում մենք ցանկանում էինք թողնել նրան ակումբում։
Սնեյդերը լքեց ակումբը, որպեսզի խաղային պրակտիկա ունենա, որ մենք չէինք կարող նրան տրամադրել։ Նրա համար շատ ծանր էր։ Նա չէր ցանկանում խաղալ Ա Սերիայում, սակայն հետո համոզվեց, որ դա վատ տարբերակ չէ։ Նաև ֆինանսական պայմաններն էին գոհացուցիչ։
Շնորհիվ այդ տրանսֆերների, վան դեր Վարտը հիմա հիմնական կազմում տեղ կունենա։ Այսպիսին է իրականությունը՝ գալիս է Կական, հեռանում է՝ Սնեյդերը։ Գալիս է Ռոնալդուն, հեռանում է՝ Ռոբենը։ Եթե Ռոբենը մնար, ապա Իգուաինը ավելի քիչ խաղային պրակտիկա կունենար», – մեջբերում է Վալդանոյի խոսքերը Marca-ն։

----------

Ambrosine (02.09.2009), Amourchik (03.09.2009), erewanski (21.09.2009), Yellow Raven (03.09.2009)

----------


## GevSky

12 տարեկանի խոսքեր, այլ կերպ ասած անհեթեթություն... Իսկ Վալդանոն կարո՞ղ է արգումենտ ներկայացնել, թե ինչու պետք է Ռոբենը կամ Սնեյդերը չխաղային եթե գտնվում էին լավ մարզավիճակում.... կա՞ գարանտիա որ Ռոնալդուն Ռոբենից լավ կխաղա, կամ կական Սնեյդերից

----------


## Ambrosine

> 12 տարեկանի խոսքեր, այլ կերպ ասած անհեթեթություն... Իսկ Վալդանոն կարո՞ղ է արգումենտ ներկայացնել, թե ինչու պետք է Ռոբենը կամ Սնեյդերը չխաղային եթե գտնվում էին լավ մարզավիճակում.... կա՞ գարանտիա որ Ռոնալդուն Ռոբենից լավ կխաղա, կամ կական Սնեյդերից


Գարանտիան ո՞րն է... էդքան գումար են վճարել նոր ֆուտբոլիստների համար, հո չէին բերելու նստեցնեին, իսկ նրանց խաղացնեին:

Պեպն էլ գերազանց մարզավիճակում գտնվող Բոյանին վերջին 5 րոպեում է մտցնում խաղի մեջ, հիմա ճիշտը ո՞րն է:

----------


## Լեո

> Պեպն էլ գերազանց մարզավիճակում գտնվող Բոյանին վերջին 5 րոպեում է մտցնում խաղի մեջ, հիմա ճիշտը ո՞րն է:


Մեսիի, Անրիի ու Իբրահիմովիչի առկայության պայմաններում Բոյանը 18-րդ րոպեին գոլ ա խփում  :Smile:  Հասկացար  :Smile:

----------


## GevSky

> Գարանտիան ո՞րն է... էդքան գումար են վճարել նոր ֆուտբոլիստների համար, հո չէին բերելու նստեցնեին, իսկ նրանց խաղացնեին:
> 
> Պեպն էլ գերազանց մարզավիճակում գտնվող Բոյանին վերջին 5 րոպեում է մտցնում խաղի մեջ, հիմա ճիշտը ո՞րն է:


Թող անիմաստ գնումներ չանեին, մինչև հիմա չհասկացան որ  ֆուտբոլիստներից չի որ Ռեալը անհաջողա խաղում այլ մնացած բոլոր հանգամանքներից: Ռոբենն ու Սնեյդերը նորմալ խաղում էն, եթե իրանք կային ու Ռեալը վատ էր խաղում ուրեմն հիմա էլ վատ կխաղա... Իսկ եթե լավ խաղա դա զուտ մարզիչի արժանիքը ես կհամարեմ...
իսկ հետո Բոյանը նոր սան է ու դա մի շփոթի հիմնական խաղացողի հետ... իմ իմացած ակումբներից ամենաշատը իր սաներին տեղ տվողը դա Պեպնա... Իսկ եթե խաղի վերջում 18 տարեկան սանա խաղադաշտ հանում, ես Ռեալում ընդհանրապես տենց բան չէմ տեսել....

----------

Yellow Raven (03.09.2009)

----------


## REAL_ist

Ապեր ինչա ասածդ? Սնեյդերը ու Ռոբբենը Կակայի ու Ռոնալդույի չափ կան? ես որ խիստ կասկածում եմ...

----------


## h.s.

> Ապեր ինչա ասածդ? Սնեյդերը ու Ռոբբենը Կակայի ու Ռոնալդույի չափ կան? ես որ խիստ կասկածում եմ...


Բայց Ռեալի որոշ երկրպագուներ գրել էին, որ Ռոբբենին չէին փոխի Ռոնալդուի հետ :Wink:

----------


## GevSky

> Ապեր ինչա ասածդ? Սնեյդերը ու Ռոբբենը Կակայի ու Ռոնալդույի չափ կան? ես որ խիստ կասկածում եմ...


Ասածս էնա, որ թիմը պետքա խաղա ոչ թե հատուկ ֆուտբոլիստներ: Ռոբենն ու Սնեյդերը էնքան կային որ , եթե թիմը ընդհանուր լավ խաղար իրանք շատ բան կփոխեյին... բայց ստացվեց հակառակը ինչ ել որ արին արդյունքում չգնահատվեց

----------


## Ambrosine

> Մեսիի, Անրիի ու Իբրահիմովիչի առկայության պայմաններում Բոյանը 18-րդ րոպեին գոլ ա խփում  Հասկացար


Հետո՞



> Թող անիմաստ գնումներ չանեին, մինչև հիմա չհասկացան որ  ֆուտբոլիստներից չի որ Ռեալը անհաջողա խաղում այլ մնացած բոլոր հանգամանքներից: Ռոբենն ու Սնեյդերը նորմալ խաղում էն, եթե իրանք կային ու Ռեալը վատ էր խաղում ուրեմն հիմա էլ վատ կխաղա... Իսկ եթե լավ խաղա դա զուտ մարզիչի արժանիքը ես կհամարեմ...
> իսկ հետո Բոյանը նոր սան է ու դա մի շփոթի հիմնական խաղացողի հետ... իմ իմացած ակումբներից ամենաշատը իր սաներին տեղ տվողը դա Պեպնա... Իսկ եթե խաղի վերջում 18 տարեկան սանա խաղադաշտ հանում, ես Ռեալում ընդհանրապես տենց բան չէմ տեսել....


Նորմալ են խաղում, բայց արտակարգ խաղացողներ են պետք: Հետո էլ գնումներից մի խոսեք էլի, Բարսելոնն էլ սուրբ ա հա՞: Ուղղակի հաղթական կազմին ձեռք չեն տալիս ամեն դեպքում: Եթե Լապորտան հնարավորություն ունենար, ինքը կգներ Ռեալի ձեռք բերած ֆուտբոլիստներին: Ես որ շատ լավ եմ հիշում Ռոնալդուի տրանսֆերի ժամանակ Լապորտայի արձագանքը:
հ.գ. երիտասարդ սան Ռեալը դաշտ հանել ա, անուն հաստատ չեմ հիշի, այդ շրջանում էր կարծեմ, որ Դե լա Ռեդը վերադարձավ թիմ, թե թիմից ճանապարհելու շրջանն էր: Բայց հիշում եմ, որ սաներին փորձում էին խաղադաշտում:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Բայց Ռեալի որոշ երկրպագուներ գրել էին, որ Ռոբբենին չէին փոխի Ռոնալդուի հետ





> Ասածս էնա, որ թիմը պետքա խաղա ոչ թե հատուկ ֆուտբոլիստներ: Ռոբենն ու Սնեյդերը էնքան կային որ , եթե թիմը ընդհանուր լավ խաղար իրանք շատ բան կփոխեյին... բայց ստացվեց հակառակը ինչ ել որ արին արդյունքում չգնահատվեց


Ես էլ եմ ասում, որ հատկապես Ռոբբենին չպիտի բաց թողնեին, բայց եթե արդեն ձեռք էին բերել Ռոնալդուին, ելք չկար...

----------


## Լեո

> Հետո՞


Հետո էն, որ նման հարձակվողների առկայության պարագայում Բոյանը առաջին իսկ րոպեից խաղադաշտում ա, իսկ դու ասում էս Պեպը նրան չի խաղացնում:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Հետո էն, որ նման հարձակվողների առկայության պարագայում Բոյանը առաջին իսկ րոպեից խաղադաշտում ա, իսկ դու ասում էս Պեպը նրան չի խաղացնում:


Էդ մի խաղ կարող ա առաջին րոպեից խաղի մեջ եղած լինի, հիմնականում չի խաղացնում:

----------


## Լեո

> Էդ մի խաղ կարող ա առաջին րոպեից խաղի մեջ եղած լինի, հիմնականում չի խաղացնում:


Այսինքն՝ հիմնականում էլ ո՞նց խաղացներ: Կարող ա Էտոոն (հիմա Իբրան) ու Անրին միշտ նստեին, Բոյանը խաղար  :Shok:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Այսինքն՝ հիմնականում էլ ո՞նց խաղացներ: Կարող ա Էտոոն (հիմա Իբրան) ու Անրին միշտ նստեին, Բոյանը խաղար


Բա էլ ինչու՞ եք զարմանում, որ Ռոբբենին ու Սնեյդերին ծախել են:

----------


## Լեո

> Բա էլ ինչու՞ եք զարմանում, որ Ռոբբենին ու Սնեյդերին ծախել են:


Անձամբ ես չեմ զարմանում, որ ծախել են: 
Ես զարմանում եմ, որ նրանց առկայության դեպքում ահռելի գումարներով ուրիշներին առան:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Ասածս էնա, որ թիմը պետքա խաղա ոչ թե հատուկ ֆուտբոլիստներ: Ռոբենն ու Սնեյդերը էնքան կային որ , եթե թիմը ընդհանուր լավ խաղար իրանք շատ բան կփոխեյին... բայց ստացվեց հակառակը ինչ ել որ արին արդյունքում չգնահատվեց


 Միշտ չի որ լավ ֆուտբոլիստները տեղ են ունենում թմում: Նոր թիմա ձևավորվում ու բնականա, որ նոր թիմը նոր ֆուտբոլիստներով պետքա ձևավորվի: Սնեյդերը վաբշե էս մի տարիա խաղ չի խաղում, Ռոբբենի ճիշտա լավագույններից էր թմում, բայց Ռոբբենի կորցնելու գնով Կակա Ռոնալդու Բենզեմա եռյակ ստանալը իմ համար միանաշնակ ընդունելի տարբերակա: Ռոբբենը սենց թե նենց մեկնարկային կազմում չէր լինելու: Իրա նման պահեստային ունենալը ճոխություն կլիներ, բայց սենց էլ պակաս ճոխ կազմ չի :Wink:

----------

Yellow Raven (03.09.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Անձամբ ես չեմ զարմանում, որ ծախել են: 
> Ես զարմանում եմ, որ նրանց առկայության դեպքում ահռելի գումարներով ուրիշներին առան:


Դե էդպես որոշեց թիմի ղեկավարությունը. հենց այդ նպատակներն էլ նախընտրական ծրագրում էին Պերեսի, ուրեմն երկրպագուների ու ղեկավարների մեծ մասը համակարծիք է նրանց հետ: Հնարավոր է, որ Ռոբբենը նոր ֆուտբոլիստների կողքին չխաղար իր խաղը:

----------


## Amourchik

> Ասածս էնա, որ թիմը պետքա խաղա ոչ թե հատուկ ֆուտբոլիստներ: Ռոբենն ու Սնեյդերը էնքան կային որ , եթե թիմը ընդհանուր լավ խաղար իրանք շատ բան կփոխեյին... բայց ստացվեց հակառակը ինչ ել որ արին արդյունքում չգնահատվեց


սենց բաները մեկ-մեկ չեմ հասկանում:Կասիլյասը լավ դարպասապահ Է, որ թիմը լավ խաղար՝ լավ կլիներ, Ռամոսը, Պեպեն, Կաննավարոն և Հայնցեն  լավ պաշտպաններ են , որ թիմը լավ խաղար՝ լավ կլիներ, Սնեյդերը, Ռոբբենը, Վան դեր Վաարտը լավ կիսապաշտպաններ էին, որ թիմը լավ խաղար՝ լավ կլիներ, էլ չեմ ասում Ռաուլի մասին, Իգուաինն էլ կողքից, էտ չէ՞ր մեր թիմը, բոլորն էլ լավ ֆուտբոլիստներ են, բայց չկարողացան իրենց դրսևորել այս տարի, մարդիկ գնել են նոր տարբերակներ և հույս ունեն, որ այս անգամ խաղացողները կկարողանան իրենց դրսևորել, Ռեալը միշտ էլ կլինի այն ակումբը, որտեղ գալու են աստղեր, հիմա,կարող է մեկին դա դուր է գալիս, մյուսին՝ոչ, բայց դա է Ռեալը :Wink:

----------


## GevSky

> սենց բաները մեկ-մեկ չեմ հասկանում:Կասիլյասը լավ դարպասապահ Է, որ թիմը լավ խաղար՝ լավ կլիներ, Ռամոսը, Պեպեն, Կաննավարոն և Հայնցեն լավ պաշտպաններ են , որ թիմը լավ խաղար՝ լավ կլիներ, Սնեյդերը, Ռոբբենը, Վան դեր Վաարտը լավ կիսապաշտպաններ էին, որ թիմը լավ խաղար՝ լավ կլիներ, էլ չեմ ասում Ռաուլի մասին, Իգուաինն էլ կողքից, էտ չէ՞ր մեր թիմը, բոլորն էլ լավ ֆուտբոլիստներ են, բայց չկարողացան իրենց դրսևորել այս տարի, մարդիկ գնել են նոր տարբերակներ և հույս ունեն, որ այս անգամ խաղացողները կկարողանան իրենց դրսևորել, Ռեալը միշտ էլ կլինի այն ակումբը, որտեղ գալու են աստղեր, հիմա,կարող է մեկին դա դուր է գալիս, մյուսին՝ոչ, բայց դա է Ռեալը


Բա ասածս հենց դա է, որ ընդհանուր թիմը պետքա միմյանց հասկանալով խաղա, կապ չունի ով անհատական ոնցա խաղում.. այսինքն կապ ունի բայց այս դեպքում քանի-որ լավ խաղացողներ են ու չի ստացվում ուրեմն թիմի մեչ մոտիվացում չկա....
Այ օրինակ Բարսելոն-Շախտյոր խաղում, եթե Մեսսիի կրունկով պասը Պեդրոն չհասկանար ու չվերցներ այդ պասը ու գոլ խփեր, ոչ ոք չեր ասի թե Մեսսին հիանալի խաղաց ու հիանալի փոխանցում կատարեց.... Նույն խաղում ասեմ որ Իբրան Պեդրոյից համ փորձառու է համ ամեն ինչով լավն է, բայց էդ պահին նա Մեսսիին չէր հասկանա ինչպես Պեդրոն, ու արդյունքում Սուպեր Գավաթ միգուցե չնվաճեր Բարսան... ճիշտ հասկացի ինչ եմ ուզում ասել....

----------

Yellow Raven (03.09.2009)

----------


## Amourchik

http://www.goal.com/ru/news/47/%D0%B...82%D0%BE%D0%B2
 ամեն դեպքում , եթե խաղացել ես երբևէ Ռեալում, մոռացի՛ր Բարսելոնի մասին :Wink: 
ամեն անգամ, երբ Ռոբբենի հարցազրույցներն եմ կարդուն, այնքան եմ ափսոսում, որ հիմա ինքը մեր հետ չի :Sad:

----------

Morpheus_NS (03.09.2009)

----------


## Amourchik

> Բա ասածս հենց դա է, որ ընդհանուր թիմը պետքա միմյանց հասկանալով խաղա, կապ չունի ով անհատական ոնցա խաղում.. այսինքն կապ ունի բայց այս դեպքում քանի-որ լավ խաղացողներ են ու չի ստացվում ուրեմն թիմի մեչ մոտիվացում չկա....
> Այ օրինակ Բարսելոն-Շախտյոր խաղում, եթե Մեսսիի կրունկով պասը Պեդրոն չհասկանար ու չվերցներ այդ պասը ու գոլ խփեր, ոչ ոք չեր ասի թե Մեսսին հիանալի խաղաց ու հիանալի փոխանցում կատարեց.... Նույն խաղում ասեմ որ Իբրան Պեդրոյից համ փորձառու է համ ամեն ինչով լավն է, բայց էդ պահին նա Մեսսիին չէր հասկանա ինչպես Պեդրոն, ու արդյունքում Սուպեր Գավաթ միգուցե չնվաճեր Բարսան... ճիշտ հասկացի ինչ եմ ուզում ասել....


այդ դեպքում կարելի է ասել, որ քանի որ Սնեյդերն  ու մյուսները լավ չէին հասկանում մարզչի փիլիսոփայությունը , վաճառեցին, ինչը բացարձակապես չեմ ասի Ռոբբենի պարագայում, ինքս էլ մինչև հիմա չեմ ներում մեր ղեկավարությանը դրա համար: :Sad:

----------

Morpheus_NS (03.09.2009)

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> այդ դեպքում կարելի է ասել, որ քանի որ Սնեյդերն  ու մյուսները լավ չէին հասկանում մարզչի փիլիսոփայությունը , վաճառեցին, ինչը բացարձակապես չեմ ասի Ռոբբենի պարագայում, ինքս էլ մինչև հիմա չեմ ներում մեր ղեկավարությանը դրա համար:


Հա, իզուր ծախեցին :Sad:

----------


## h.s.

Պերեսը ուզումա հակապերեսական քայլ անի՝ http://goal.com/ru/news/45/испания/2...карлоса

Բայց չեմ կարծում, որ իրականությանը մոտա:

----------

Ambrosine (04.09.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Պերեսը ուզումա հակապերեսական քայլ անի՝ http://goal.com/ru/news/45/испания/2...карлоса
> 
> Բայց չեմ կարծում, որ իրականությանը մոտա:


 :Yahoo: 
Կարլոսի տեղը զգացվում ա :Smile:

----------

Amourchik (04.09.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> Պերեսը ուզումա հակապերեսական քայլ անի՝ http://goal.com/ru/news/45/испания/2...карлоса
> 
> Բայց չեմ կարծում, որ իրականությանը մոտա:


Որ կարողանա Զիդանին էլ ետ բերել, կարգին տղա կլինի  :Smile:

----------


## REAL_ist

Զիդանը արդեն Պերեսի տեղակալնա: Կարլոսնել որ հետ գա երկու սիրածս խաղացողները թմում կլինեն :Hands Up: 
Մի բան սխալ են գրել բայց ռուսները, իսպանական թերթերում գրածա որ կարյերան ավարտելուց հետո որևե գործիա դնելու Կառլոսին Պերեսը, ոչ թե որպես ֆուտբոլիստա հետ բերելու:

----------

Amourchik (04.09.2009)

----------


## Սերխիո

մեր նորեկը՝http://www.livescore.com/default.dll..._4&game=316212

----------

Morpheus_NS (05.09.2009)

----------


## Սերխիո

> Աստղեր արտադրող Բարսան, էս տարի արտադրած նոր աստղի շնորհիվ արդեն 2 տիտղոս նվաճեց 1 շաբաթվա մեջ... այնպես որ երբ այդ մտքերն արդարացվում են սարկազմն անտեղի է


Եթե Պեդրoն աստղ ա, ուրեմն , Գրանեռոն ու Նեգրադոն բոց են :Ok: 
առակս կցուցանե, որ Լապորտան կրունկներով ա մտածում արտահայտվելուց առաջ :Bad: 
Հ.Գ.
Ռեալից ու Սիթիից հետո ամենաշատը երևի Բարսան ա մեկել ծախսել :Smile:

----------


## Լեո

> Եթե Պեդրoն աստղ ա, ուրեմն , Գրանեռոն ու Նեգրադոն բոց են
> առակս կցուցանե, որ Լապորտան կրունկներով ա մտածում արտահայտվելուց առաջ
> Հ.Գ.
> Ռեալից ու Սիթիից հետո ամենաշատը երևի Բարսան ա մեկել ծախսել


Եթե թիմը աշխարհի լավագույն ակումբն ա համարվում այսօրվա դրությամբ շնորհիվ կրունկներով մտածող ղեկավարության, ապա Հայաստանի հավաքականը հիմա մինումումը պիտի աշխարհի եռակի չեմպիոն լիներ:

----------

h.s. (04.09.2009), Yellow Raven (05.09.2009)

----------


## Սերխիո

> Եթե թիմը աշխարհի լավագույն ակումբն ա համարվում այսօրվա դրությամբ շնորհիվ կրունկներով մտածող ղեկավարության, ապա Հայաստանի հավաքականը հիմա մինումումը պիտի աշխարհի եռակի չեմպիոն լիներ:


Են փաստը , որ Գվարդիոլան իրա հոգաբանությամբ ու , մեսին,անրին ու էտօն առանց վնասվածքի ու լավ լավրզավիճակում անցկացրին սեզոնը, ետ ղեկավարի խելացիության չափանիշ չի:
լապորտան կլոուն ա եղել ,ու իրա սադրիչ քաղաքականությունը էսօր էլ ա վարում

----------

Amourchik (06.09.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> Են փաստը , որ Գվարդիոլան իրա հոգաբանությամբ ու , մեսին,անրին ու էտօն առանց վնասվածքի ու լավ լավրզավիճակում անցկացրին սեզոնը, ետ ղեկավարի խելացիության չափանիշ չի:
> լապորտան կլոուն ա եղել ,ու իրա սադրիչ քաղաքականությունը էսօր էլ ա վարում


Իսկ ի՞նչ կասես էն փաստի մասին, որ անփորձ ու ջահել Գվարդիոլային թիմի ղեկին կարգեց  :Think:

----------

h.s. (06.09.2009), Yellow Raven (06.09.2009)

----------


## Amourchik

http://soccer.ru/news/131461.shtml
եթե սա իրոք տեղի ունենա, ապա ես շատ գոհ կլինեմ, չնայած Ռոբբենի գնալուն էլի համաձայն չեմ, բայց դե... :Smile:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Իսկ ի՞նչ կասես էն փաստի մասին, որ անփորձ ու ջահել Գվարդիոլային թիմի ղեկին կարգեց


կասեմ , որ ահավոր հաջող փորձ էր, նպատակը ապագայի թիմ ստեղծելն  էր մոտական 1-2 տարվա համար ,որի ապացույցը Ռ10-ի , Դեկույի վաճառքն էր, Պիկեին ,Բուսկետսի թիմ բերելը ու Մեսսին առաջատար սարքելը, բայց արդյունքը ֆանտաստիկ էր :Shok: 
ու բոլորդ էլ պետք է խոստովանեք,որ նման հաջողություն դուք էլ չէիք սպասում…
Լապորտան ուղղակի , արկածախնդրության գնաց, իսկ  Պեպը արդարացրեց նրան իրա հեղինակությամբ , ինքը ետ հաջողությանը հասավ ,ոչ թե ,որ լավ տակտիկ էր , այլ լավ հոգեբան…

Հ.Գ.
Լապորտան իրա  կլոունությունը ապացուցել ա, իսկ Պեպի մարզիչ նշանակելուն չես կարա ասես, թե դա իրա մտահաղացումն  էր , թե ասենք կրույֆի կամ Չիկիի:

----------


## GevSky

Էդ պահը ճիշտա Պեպին բերեց հենց կոնկրետ Չիկին, դե իսկ Կրույֆը, այսպես ասած ներքին կարգով, պեչատեց :Smile:

----------


## Amourchik

http://www.sovsport.ru/news/text-item/346282
 :Smile: շաատ լավ միտք է սենյոր Պերես :Wink: 
նման բաները ավելի կուժեղացնեն կարգապահությունը :Smile:

----------

Legolas (09.09.2009)

----------


## erewanski

Պերեսն ամենն անումա թիմում կարգապահություն մտցնելու համար

----------


## Legolas

> http://www.sovsport.ru/news/text-item/346282
> շաատ լավ միտք է սենյոր Պերես
> նման բաները ավելի կուժեղացնեն կարգապահությունը
> А джаз играет, не кончается,
> А жизнь  только начинается.


Բռավո Պերեց
Բռավո Ամոուռչիկ
 :Russian: 

Ոնց որ Աստղը ասեց <<Լա լիգայում Էսպանյոլի հետ՝ ամսի 13-ին:>> ջազ ա էթալու՝ իսպանական ու արքայական:

----------

Amourchik (09.09.2009)

----------


## Amourchik

> Պերեսն ամենն անումա թիմում կարգապահություն մտցնելու համար


թիմում կարգապահություն կար մինչև Պերեսի գալը ու իրենից հետո, բանն այն է, որ հիմա ինքն ուզում է ավելի խստացնել արդեն իսկ գործող ներակումբային կանոնները :Wink:

----------

erewanski (09.09.2009)

----------


## GevSky

Ժողովուրդ նենց եք ուրախացել ոնց որ ամերիկայա հայտնաբերել, բոլոր նորմալ ակումբներում  էդ կարգապահությունը կա... ինչի մինչև հիմա դա Ռեալում չկա՞ր... Գիտեք ինչի նմանա, էն որ Քաջ նազարն ասումա... «Գիշերը հրամայում եմ մութ լինի, իսկ ցերեկը արև» :LOL:

----------

Legolas (10.09.2009)

----------


## Amourchik

> Ժողովուրդ նենց եք ուրախացել ոնց որ ամերիկայա հայտնաբերել, բոլոր նորմալ ակումբներում  էդ կարգապահությունը կա... ինչի մինչև հիմա դա Ռեալում չկա՞ր... Գիտեք ինչի նմանա, էն որ Քաջ նազարն ասումա... «Գիշերը հրամայում եմ մութ լինի, իսկ ցերեկը արև»


 :Shok: բայց իրավունք չունե՞նք ուրախանալու, կամ էլ ո՞վ է ուրախացել, լուր էր, ես էլ էստեղ տեղադրել էի , մարդիկ էլ լավ արարքն էին գովաբանել :Think:

----------

Legolas (10.09.2009)

----------


## GevSky

> բայց իրավունք չունե՞նք ուրախանալու, կամ էլ ո՞վ է ուրախացել, լուր էր, ես էլ էստեղ տեղադրել էի , մարդիկ էլ լավ արարքն էին գովաբանել


Չէ ես միայն ողջունում եմ դա.. ուղղակի ուզում եմ ասել, որ դա նորմալ է ու զարմացա որ հիմա են տենց որոշումներ կայացնում.... Դա տարրական դիսցիպլինայա որ նորմալ ակումբներում պետքա լինի.. 
Այ Պեպի դիսցիպլինայից մի բան մեջ բերեմ, այն, որ պարապմունքներից անհարգելի 1 րոպե ուշանալը արժի 100 եվրո... ու անցած խաղաշրջանում միայն 1 դեպք է գրանցվել՝ Լիոնել Մեսսին 13 ուշացումով է ներկայացել, ներողություն է խնդրել ու պատճառ բերել ավտոխցանումը... Արդյունքում դա համարվել է անհարգելի ավտոխցանումը առօրյա պատճառ հանդիսանալու պատճառով և Մեսսին վճարել է ակումբի դպրոցի համար նախատեսված ֆոնդին 13000 եվր.
Հ.Գ. Երբեմն հաճելի է այսպիսի մանրամասներ կարդալ:
Հ.Գ.2 Աղբյուր չհարցնեք, միամիտ ինչ որ տեղ գտա կարդացի 4-5 ամիս առաջ :Smile:

----------

Amourchik (11.09.2009)

----------


## Amourchik

> Չէ ես միայն ողջունում եմ դա.. ուղղակի ուզում եմ ասել, որ դա նորմալ է ու զարմացա որ հիմա են տենց որոշումներ կայացնում.... Դա տարրական դիսցիպլինայա որ նորմալ ակումբներում պետքա լինի.. 
> Այ Պեպի դիսցիպլինայից մի բան մեջ բերեմ, այն, որ պարապմունքներից անհարգելի 1 րոպե ուշանալը արժի 100 եվրո... ու անցած խաղաշրջանում միայն 1 դեպք է գրանցվել՝ Լիոնել Մեսսին 13 ուշացումով է ներկայացել, ներողություն է խնդրել ու պատճառ բերել ավտոխցանումը... Արդյունքում դա համարվել է անհարգելի ավտոխցանումը առօրյա պատճառ հանդիսանալու պատճառով և Մեսսին վճարել է ակումբի դպրոցի համար նախատեսված ֆոնդին 13000 եվր.
> Հ.Գ. Երբեմն հաճելի է այսպիսի մանրամասներ կարդալ:
> Հ.Գ.2 Աղբյուր չհարցնեք, միամիտ ինչ որ տեղ գտա կարդացի 4-5 ամիս առաջ


չէ, բանն այն է, որ այդ կանոնները կային և միշտ էլ եղել են, բայց հիմա պերեսը մի քանի դրական փոփոխություններ է արել , որոնք ավելի կբարձրացնեն թիմի կարգապահությունը, ասածս սա էր :Wink:

----------


## REAL_ist

*Էսպանյոլ - Ռեալ 0-3* :Cool: 

Բավականին լավ խաղ խաղացին, Կական լավագույնն էր դաշտում ու իմ կարծիքով մեծ շանսեր ունի մոտ ապագայում երկրորդ անգամ ոսկե գնդակին տիրանալու :Smile:  Ռոնալդուի գոլը դզեց :LOL:

----------

Amourchik (14.09.2009)

----------


## Vaho

Շնորհավոր բոլորիս,  :Smile: 

Կական լավն էր ինչպես միշտ  :Ok:

----------

Amourchik (14.09.2009), REAL_ist (13.09.2009), Yellow Raven (13.09.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

Շնորհավո~ր :Smile: 

հ.գ. Հայ TV :Bad:

----------

Amourchik (14.09.2009), REAL_ist (13.09.2009), Yellow Raven (13.09.2009)

----------


## GevSky

Շնորհավորում եմ....
Հ.Գ. Արդեն աղյուսակը սկսում է ձևավորվել :Hands Up:

----------

Ambrosine (13.09.2009), Amourchik (14.09.2009), REAL_ist (13.09.2009)

----------


## Legolas

Շնորհավորում եմ Արքայական ակումբի բոլոր երկրպագուներին, 
երեկվա խաղը իհարկե ջազ չէր, երեկվանը ոնց որ ասումա ռոք էր իրա ջիգիջիգիջիգի վիքապ պոռթկումներով ու նույն ձև էլ գոլեր ընդունելով , ջազը հլը առջևում ա էն որ Կական ու Ռոնալնուն սկսում են իրար հասկանալ , Ալոնսոն ել էն փեդն ա  շարժում:
 :Santatip:

----------

Ambrosine (16.09.2009), Սերխիո (16.09.2009)

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

Շնորհավոր, չնայած ես ուզում էի որ Կական էլ մի գոլ խփեր  :LOL:

----------

Ambrosine (16.09.2009), Amourchik (16.09.2009), Սերխիո (16.09.2009)

----------


## Amourchik

http://www.espanarusa.com/article.sd...deportes/27599
ինձ թվում ա, որ սրանից հետո բոլորը կիմանան, որ հենց այնպես չի որ Ռեալը 20-րդ դարի լավագույն ակումբ է ճանաչվել :Cool:

----------

davidus (20.09.2009), Morpheus_NS (17.09.2009), Vaho (17.09.2009)

----------


## h.s.

Կական հայտարարելա, որ ներկայումս լավագույնը Մեսսինա :Hands Up: 

Իսկ Ռեալի երկրպագուները դա անընդհատ կասկածի տակ էին դնում :Tongue: 

աղբյուր՝ goal.com

----------

Yellow Raven (20.09.2009), Լեո (20.09.2009), Մարկիզ (20.09.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

*Ռեալ* - Չերես
*5* - 0

Շնորհավոր մեզ :Clapping: 
Նիստելռոյ  :Hands Up:

----------

Legolas (05.10.2009)

----------


## Լեո

Շնորհավոր  :Smile: 

Հ.Գ. Մրցաշարային աղյուսակում շատ անսովոր ու խայտառակ իրավիճակ ա  :Xeloq:

----------


## GevSky

Շնորհավորում եմ, բայց Ռեալը համաձայնվեք, որ չեր կարում իր խաղը խաղար, միայն 75-րդ րոպեյից հետո, երբ Խերեսը հոգնեց, նաև գոլից հետո խուճապի մատնվեց նոր Ռեալը զգաց որ ինքը դեռ կարում է ֆուտբոլ խաղա :Smile:

----------

Ambrosine (20.09.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Շնորհավոր 
> 
> Հ.Գ. Մրցաշարային աղյուսակում շատ անսովոր ու խայտառակ իրավիճակ ա


Ի՞նչ իմաստով խայտառակ :Think:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Շնորհավորում եմ... Քիչ քիչ ուզում են ապացուցեն որ անտեղի չեն էտքան փողեր ծախսել, մի համեմատություն անեմ, Բարսելոնան հաղթեց բոլոր այն մրցաշարերը որում որ մասնակցում էր առանց մեծ չափերի գումարներ ծախսելու, իսկ ռեալը էտ չկարողացավ անել առանց զգալի գումար ներդնելու

----------


## Ambrosine

> Շնորհավորում եմ, բայց Ռեալը համաձայնվեք, որ չեր կարում իր խաղը խաղար, միայն 75-րդ րոպեյից հետո, երբ Խերեսը հոգնեց, նաև գոլից հետո խուճապի մատնվեց նոր Ռեալը զգաց որ ինքը դեռ կարում է ֆուտբոլ խաղա


Հա, ակտիվ չէր, մեկ-մեկ իրենց հանգստությունից ես էի նյարդայնանում :Jpit:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Շնորհավորում եմ... Քիչ քիչ ուզում են ապացուցեն որ անտեղի չեն էտքան փողեր ծախսել, մի համեմատություն անեմ, Բարսելոնան հաղթեց բոլոր այն մրցաշարերը որում որ մասնակցում էր առանց մեծ չափերի գումարներ ծախսելու, իսկ ռեալը էտ չկարողացավ անել առանց զգալի գումար ներդնելու


ՌԵԱԼ-ը՝ մեծատառ...
Շնորհակալություն՝ շնորհավորանքի համար:

----------

davidus (20.09.2009)

----------


## GevSky

> Շնորհավորում եմ... Քիչ քիչ ուզում են ապացուցեն որ անտեղի չեն էտքան փողեր ծախսել, մի համեմատություն անեմ, Բարսելոնան հաղթեց բոլոր այն մրցաշարերը որում որ մասնակցում էր առանց մեծ չափերի գումարներ ծախսելու, իսկ ռեալը էտ չկարողացավ անել առանց զգալի գումար ներդնելու


 Էտ դեռ հարցա Ռեալը ինչ մրցաշարում կխաղթի կամ կհաղթի արդյոք... 
Ընդամենը 1 գնդակ ավել խփելով Ռեալը վերջապես հայտնվեց աղյուսակի առաջին հորիզոնականում... Բայց հուսով եմ 2 օրով... քանի որ երեքշաբթի հերթական 4-րդ տուրը կլինի :Wink:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Էտ դեռ հարցա Ռեալը ինչ մրցաշարում կխաղթի կամ կհաղթի արդյոք... 
> Ընդամենը 1 գնդակ ավել խփելով Ռեալը վերջապես հայտվեց աղյուսակի առաջին տեղում... Բայց հուսով եմ 2 օրով... քանի որ երեքշաբթի հերթական 4-րդ տուրը կլինի


Համաձայն եմ քո հետ, դե էնպիսի կազմա հավաքել որ ամոթելա գոնե մի տիտղոս չնվաճի, բայց դե հո ամեն ինչ փողի մեջ չի

----------


## Լեո

> Ի՞նչ իմաստով խայտառակ


Ռեալը Բարսայից հարաբերականորեն վերև ա գտնում խփած ընդամենը մեկ գնդակի առավելությամբ: Բայց արդարության համար պիտի նշենք, որ Ռեալի խփած 11 գոլերից 5-ը խփվել ա Լա լիգայի նորեկ Չերեզի դարպասը: Էդ Փյունիկն էլ կկարողանար անել  :Smile:

----------


## Լեո

> ՌԵԱԼ-ը՝ մեծատառ...


Մաքսիմում միայն առաջին տառը  :Tongue:

----------

Ապե Ջան (20.09.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ռեալը Բարսայից հարաբերականորեն վերև ա գտնում խփած ընդամենը մեկ գնդակի առավելությամբ: Բայց արդարության համար պիտի նշենք, որ Ռեալի խփած 11 գոլերից 5-ը խփվել ա Լա լիգայի նորեկ Չերեզի դարպասը: Էդ Փյունիկն էլ կկարողանար անել


Փյունիկը Հայաստանի առաջնությունում, որ արդար լինի, չի կարողանա հաղթել: Շարունակեք նախանձել:

Իսկ առաջին տեղում է, քանի որ դա իր արժանի տեղն է:

----------

Amourchik (21.09.2009), davidus (20.09.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> Իսկ առաջին տեղում է, քանի որ դա իր արժանի տեղն է:


 :Lol2:  Առանց մեկնաբանությունների:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Առանց մեկնաբանությունների:


Բնականաբար, քանի որ չունեք ասելիք:
հ.գ. շնորհակալություն՝ շնորհավորանքի համար:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

2 օր թող լավ զգա իրան, էս շաբաթ խաղերը երեքղաբթի, չորեքշաթի են լինլու

----------


## REAL_ist

Առանց ջանքեր գործադրելու, ման գալով 5-0, վատ չի :Think:  նենց տպավորություն էր, որ ալարում էին խաղաին, ամեն դեպքում Ալոնսոյի պակասը զգացվումա թիմային խաղի կազմակերպելու գործում, Գագոն տուֆտում էր :Angry2: 

Ռոնալդուն բայց մանրից ֆոռմի մեջա մտնում :Cool:

----------

Amourchik (21.09.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> Շարունակեք նախանձել:


Ինչի՞ն նախանձենք  :Xeloq:  Չերեզին 5-0 հաղթելու՞ն  :Shok:  Տե՜նց ձկներ են մեզ մոտ «կոնսերվա» դառնում ավելի խայտառակ հաշիվներով: Նույնիսկ Չերեզից կարգով մի փոքր բարձր թիմերին ենք իրենց իսկ դաշտերում 2-6 հաշվով «պահածոյացնում»  :Smile:

----------

davidus (20.09.2009), Yellow Raven (21.09.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Առանց ջանքեր գործադրելու, ման գալով 5-0, վատ չի նենց տպավորություն էր, որ ալարում էին խաղաին, ամեն դեպքում Ալոնսոյի պակասը զգացվումա թիմային խաղի կազմակերպելու գործում, Գագոն տուֆտում էր
> 
> Ռոնալդուն բայց մանրից ֆոռմի մեջա մտնում


Ես կասեի՝ Ռոնալդուն լավ էլ հարմարվել ա՝ ի տարբերություն Կակայի :Sad: 



> Ինչի՞ն նախանձենք  Չերեզին 5-0 հաղթելու՞ն  Տե՜նց ձկներ են մեզ մոտ «կոնսերվա» դառնում ավելի խայտառակ հաշիվներով: Նույնիսկ Չերեզից կարգով մի փոքր բարձր թիմերին ենք իրենց իսկ դաշտերում 2-6 հաշվով «պահածոյացնում»


Դե մենք Չերեզի մակարդակից ցածր թիմերին 11-0 ենք հաղթում... ուստի տրամաբանական է, որ նրանց 5-0 հաղթեցինք:
2-6-ով չզարմացնեք: 11-0-ի կողքին չի երևում:

----------


## REAL_ist

Կական առաջի խաղնա որ վատ խաղաց :Wink:

----------

Yellow Raven (21.09.2009)

----------


## h.s.

Շնորհավորում եմ Ռեալին: Խաղը 1-ին խաղակեսն եմ նայել, որովհետև համ ՀայTV-ին էր զզվեցնում, համ էլ օպերատորների ցածր մակարդակը :Angry2:  Տենց բան Իսպանիայի առաջնությունում չեի տեսել: Գնդակը ուղղակի չէր երևում :Angry2:

----------

Ambrosine (20.09.2009), erewanski (21.09.2009), Yellow Raven (21.09.2009)

----------


## davidus

> Ինչի՞ն նախանձենք Չերեզին 5-0 հաղթելու՞ն


չէ Լեո ջան, Շախտյորին հազիվհազ մի գնդակ խփելուն...  :LOL:  
ես մինչև էտ խաղը բարսին ՄԻ ՔԻՉ հարգում էի, բայց էտ կարգի խաղից հետո, աչկիցս ընդհանրապես ընգավ..... կարճ ասած մեկա Ռեալը լավն ա....  :Goblin:   :Goblin:

----------

Ambrosine (20.09.2009), Amourchik (21.09.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> Դե մենք Չերեզի մակարդակից ցածր թիմերին 11-0 ենք հաղթում... ուստի տրամաբանական է, որ նրանց 5-0 հաղթեցինք:
> 2-6-ով չզարմացնեք: 11-0-ի կողքին չի երևում:


Ռեալը երազում կտեսնի, որ ինքը Նոու Կամպում 6 գնդակ ա խփել  :Tongue:  Ուր մնաց 11  :LOL:

----------


## h.s.

> չէ Լեո ջան, Շախտյորին հազիվհազ մի գնդակ խփելուն...  
> ես մինչև էտ խաղը բարսին ՄԻ ՔԻՉ հարգում էի, բայց էտ կարգի խաղից հետո, աչկիցս ընդհանրապես ընգավ..... կարճ ասած մեկա Ռեալը լավն ա....


Հազար շերտ պաշտպանությամբ ու թաց դաշտում նենց հետաքրքիրա Ռեալը ոնց պիտի խաղար: Չնայած պիտի կարանա հասնի, որ խաղա :Tongue:

----------


## davidus

> Հազար շերտ պաշտպանությամբ ու թաց դաշտում նենց հետաքրքիրա Ռեալը ոնց պիտի խաղար: Չնայած պիտի կարանա հասնի, որ խաղա


վաաայ, խեղճ երեխեք, թաց դաշտ, ուկրաինացիների բաաազմաշերտ պաշտպանություն.... 
տատս կասեր, վայ, քոռանամ ես..... բա սենց բան կլնի...  :LOL:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ռեալը երազում կտեսնի, որ ինքը Նոու Կամպում 6 գնդակ ա խփել  Ուր մնաց 11


Հարցը նրանում է, որ երազի կարիք չկա, այդ ամենը տեսել է... հիմա էլի անցնեք վիճակագրությանը՞: Իսկ թե Նոու կամպում է եղել, թե Սանտյագո Բեռնաբեուում, էդ կարևոր չի:

----------

Amourchik (21.09.2009), davidus (21.09.2009), erewanski (21.09.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> Հարցը նրանում է, որ երազի կարիք չկա, այդ ամենը տեսել է... հիմա էլի անցնեք վիճակագրությանը՞: Իսկ թեե Նոու կամպում է եղել, թե Սանտյագո Բեռնաբեուում, *էդ կարևոր չի:*


10-0 հօգուտ ինձ  :LOL:

----------


## h.s.

> վաաայ, խեղճ երեխեք, թաց դաշտ, ուկրաինացիների բաաազմաշերտ պաշտպանություն.... 
> տատս կասեր, վայ, քոռանամ ես..... բա սենց բան կլնի...


Իսկ 2:6 հաշվից Ռեալը աչքիցդ չընկա՞վ: Հազիվ Ցյուրիխի ու Խերեսի պես թիմերին տանեք, ուրախանաք:

----------

GevSky (21.09.2009), Ապե Ջան (21.09.2009), Լեո (21.09.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> 10-0 հօգուտ ինձ


Ոնց-որ ԿԸՀ-ից լինես: Էդ ինչի՞ց եզրակացրիր, որ 10-0, էն էլ քո օգտին:



> Իսկ 2:6 հաշվից Ռեալը աչքիցդ չընկա՞վ: Հազիվ Ցյուրիխի ու Խերեսի պես թիմերին տանեք, ուրախանաք:


Հազի՞վ... հազիվ մի քանի տարի նորմալ խաղում եք, երջանկությունից չգիտեք՝ ինչ անեք:

----------

Amourchik (21.09.2009), davidus (22.09.2009), erewanski (21.09.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> : Էդ ինչի՞ց եզրակացրիր, որ 10-0, էն էլ քո օգտին:


Քո անզոր պատասխանից  :Tongue:  

Մենակ թողեն Ռեա՜լ, Ռեա՜լ... Էդ ի՞նչ մի հզոր թիմ ա, որ իր իսկ դաշտում 6 գնդակ ա բաց թողնում ու ջախջախվում:  :Xeloq: 

Հատուկ շեշտեմ. խոսքը ժամանակակից ֆուտբոլի մասին ա, Նիկոլի թվի հիշատակություններ չեն ընդունվում  :Smile:

----------


## h.s.

> Հազի՞վ... հազիվ մի քանի տարի նորմալ խաղում եք, երջանկությունից չգիտեք՝ ինչ անեք:


Դե լավ են խաղում, մենք էլ ուրախանում ենք, իսկ ձեզ ինչ ասենք որ առանց բանի հա Ռեա՜լ, Ռեա՜լ

----------


## Ambrosine

> Քո անզոր պատասխանից  
> 
> Մենակ թողեն Ռեա՜լ, Ռեա՜լ... Էդ ի՞նչ մի հզոր թիմ ա, որ իր իսկ դաշտում 6 գնդակ ա բաց թողնում ու ջախջախվում: 
> 
> Հատուկ շեշտեմ. խոսքը ժամանակակից ֆուտբոլի մասին ա, Նիկոլի թվի հիշատակություններ չեն ընդունվում


Պատասխանս անզոր չի, նկատողությունից խուսափող ա: Նույնը ձեր թիմի հզորությունը կարամ կասկածի տակ առնեմ՝ ասածս հաշվի պարագայում:




> Դե լավ են խաղում, մենք էլ ուրախանում ենք, իսկ ձեզ ինչ ասենք որ առանց բանի հա Ռեա՜լ, Ռեա՜լ


Դե ասում եմ էլի. մի քանի տարի ա կարում եք գոլ խփեք, ձեզ ինչ ասես թույլ չեք տալիս:

----------

Amourchik (21.09.2009), davidus (22.09.2009), erewanski (21.09.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> Նույնը ձեր թիմի հզորությունը կարամ կասկածի տակ առնեմ՝ ասածս հաշվի պարագայում:


Հատուկ քեզ համար կրկնում եմ  :Smile: 



> Նիկոլի թվի հիշատակություններ չեն ընդունվում

----------


## Ambrosine

> Հատուկ քեզ համար կրկնում եմ


Ես էլ քո համար եմ կրկնում՝




> Դե ասում եմ էլի. մի քանի տարի ա կարում եք գոլ խփեք, ձեզ ինչ ասես թույլ չեք տալիս:

----------

Amourchik (21.09.2009), davidus (22.09.2009), erewanski (21.09.2009)

----------


## Լեո

Թե մենք քանի տարի ա կարողանում ենք խփել, էդ ստեղ էական չէ (չնայած բացարձակ աբսուրդ ա): Հարցն էն ա, որ որոշ «հզոր» թիմեր իրենց դաշտում ժամանակակից ֆուտբոլում կարող են 6 գնդակ բաց թողել  :Tongue:  Ուզում ես մինչև առավոտ ժխտիր, մեկ ա փաստը կմնա փաստ  :Smile:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Թե մենք քանի տարի ա կարողանում ենք խփել, էդ ստեղ էական չէ (չնայած բացարձակ աբսուրդ ա): Հարցն էն ա, որ որոշ «հզոր» թիմեր իրենց դաշտում ժամանակակից ֆուտբոլում կարող են 6 գնդակ բաց թողել  Ուզում ես մինչև առավոտ ժխտիր, մեկ ա փաստը կմնա փաստ


Ժամանակակից ֆուբոլում ամեն ինչ էլ հնարավոր է: Շուտով բոլոր թույլ թիմերը, որ պատահաբար հայտնվել են ինչ-որ <<հզորի>> կարգավիճակում, կգահավիժեն:

----------

davidus (22.09.2009)

----------


## Լեո

Ես դուրս եմ գալիս այս անարդար բանավեճից: Ուժերը խիստ անհավասար են  :Tongue:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ես դուրս եմ գալիս այս անարդար բանավեճից: Ուժերը խիստ անհավասար են


Պարտությունդ ընդունելու քաջությունը ողջունելի է:

----------

Amourchik (21.09.2009), erewanski (21.09.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> Պարտությունդ ընդունելու քաջությունը ողջունելի է:


Իրադարձությունները նենգափոխված մեկնաբանելը ողջունելի *չէ*:

----------


## GevSky

> Ժամանակակից ֆուբոլում ամեն ինչ էլ հնարավոր է: Շուտով բոլոր թույլ թիմերը, որ պատահաբար հայտնվել են ինչ-որ <<հզորի>> կարգավիճակում, կգահավիժեն:


Այ ստեղ դու աբսուրդ ասեցիր... քո ասած «հզոր» թիմը երևի չափազանց թույլ գտնվելու ու վերջին 2 տարում գնդակ խփելու հաշվինա դարի լավագույների եռյակում գտնվում :Wink:

----------


## h.s.

Մադրիդի «Ռեալը» երեկ հայտարարել է, որ ակումբի պարտքերի թիվը աճել է ու կազմում է 327 միլիոն եվրո: Այդուամենայնիվ, մադրիդյան ակումբի ղեկավարությունը խոստացել է նվազեցնել այս գումարը ու հասցնել թիվը 210 միլիոնի մինչև հաջորդ տարվա հունիս:
Ինչպես հայտարարել է ակումբի նախագահ Ֆլորենտինո Պերեսը, պարտքերի կուտակումը պայմանավորված է ամառային տրանսֆերային քաղաքականության հետ (314 միլիոն եվրո): Նշենք, որ Ռոնալդուի, Կակայի, Կարիմ Բենզեմայի ու Ռաուլ Ալբիոլի համար մադրիդցիները վճարել են ընդհանուր առմամբ 219 միլիոն եվրո:
Պերեսը հայտարարել է, որ «Ռեալի» բյուջեն այս տարի կկազմի ռեկորդային 422 միլիոն եվրո: Ակումբի նախագահը նաև պատմել է զվարճանքների կենտրոնի կառուցման հեռանկարների մասին: Այն կտեղակայվի ակումբի Վալդեբեբաս մարզաբազայի տարածքում: Պերեսը նաև ցանկանում է վերանորոգել «Սանտիագու Բեռնաբեու» մարզադաշտը, որպեսզի այն դառնա «լավագույններից մեկը աշխարհում», հայտնում է АР-ն:

----------

Amourchik (21.09.2009), davidus (22.09.2009), REAL_ist (21.09.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Այ ստեղ դու աբսուրդ ասեցիր... քո ասած «հզոր» թիմը երևի չափազանց թույլ գտնվելու ու վերջին 2 տարում գնդակ խփելու հաշվինա դարի լավագույների եռյակում գտնվում


Աբսուրդին աբսուրդով են պատասխանում:

----------

davidus (22.09.2009)

----------


## GevSky

Այցելեք Ռեալ մադրիդ զվարճանքների կենտրոն, այստեղ վաճառվում են ամենալավ պաղպաղակները մոռացեք ֆուտբոլը և գնեք Կ. Ռոնալդու ուտելու բամբակները :LOL:

----------

FC Bayern (22.09.2009), Legolas (22.09.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> Այցելեք Ռեալ մադրիդ զվարճանքների կենտրոն, այստեղ վաճառվում են ամենալավ պաղպաղակները մոռացեք ֆուտբոլը և գնեք Կ. Ռոնալդու ուտելու բամբակները


Ինչպես նաև կարող եք գնել Ռեալ-Բարսա վերջին զվարճալի խաղի DVD-ն  :Jpit:

----------

Legolas (22.09.2009), Yellow Raven (22.09.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

Վիլյառեալ - *Ռեալ*
0 - *2*
Շնորհավոր մեզ :Smile:

----------

Amourchik (24.09.2009), davidus (24.09.2009), Legolas (24.09.2009)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Շնորհավոր  :Wink:  փորձում էր դիմադրել Վիլյառեալը, չստացվեց  :Smile:

----------

Ambrosine (24.09.2009), Amourchik (24.09.2009), davidus (24.09.2009)

----------


## Legolas

Կուստուռիցայա

----------

Ambrosine (24.09.2009)

----------


## Amourchik

Շնորհավորում եմ բոլորիս :Smile: լավն էինք :Wink:

----------

Ambrosine (24.09.2009), davidus (24.09.2009), Legolas (24.09.2009)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Շնոհավորում եմ ձեզ հաղթանակի կապակցությամբ :Smile:

----------

Ambrosine (24.09.2009), Amourchik (24.09.2009)

----------


## Amourchik

http://news.liga.net/news/N0932881.html
իսկապես արժանի է Ռոնալդուն այս ամենին :Wink: 
իմ կարծիքով արդեն 4-րդ խաղն է, որ Ռոնալդուն լավագույնն է Ռեալի կազմում :Smile:

----------


## Legolas

> http://news.liga.net/news/N0932881.html
> իսկապես արժանի է Ռոնալդուն այս ամենին
> իմ կարծիքով արդեն 4-րդ խաղն է, որ Ռոնալդուն լավագույնն է Ռեալի կազմում


Ես ունեմ քո կարծիքին համակարծիք կարծիք, իդեպ Ամուռչիկը կենտրոնում լավ էլ խաղաց :LOL:

----------

Ambrosine (24.09.2009), Amourchik (24.09.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ես ունեմ քո կարծիքին համակարծիք կարծիք, իդեպ Ամուռչիկը կենտրոնում լավ էլ խաղաց


Համաձայն եմ  :Jpit: 
Կենտրոնը իր դիրքն ա, զոռով չի... աջում Պեպեն էլ ա գերազանց խաղում:

----------

Amourchik (24.09.2009)

----------


## Amourchik

> Ես ունեմ քո կարծիքին համակարծիք կարծիք, իդեպ Ամուռչիկը կենտրոնում լավ էլ խաղաց


լավ խաղաց չէ՞ :Wink: ես էլ ուենմ քո կարծիքին համակարծիք կարծիք, Ամուռչիկի լավ խաղալու վերաբերյալ :Tongue:

----------

Legolas (24.09.2009)

----------


## Amourchik

> Համաձայն եմ 
> Կենտրոնը իր դիրքն ա, զոռով չի... աջում Պեպեն էլ ա գերազանց խաղում:


ես էլ եմ իր խաղը կենտրոնում ավելի հավանում, քան աջ եզրում, միգուցե մեծ պատասխանատվության զգացումն ա, որ ինքը զգում ա, երբ կենտրոնում ա խաղում, բայց այնուամենայնիվ իր լավագույն տարիները ես հիշում եմ  որպես կնտրոնական պաշտպան, բայց ինքը հիմա համարվում ա աջ եզրային լավագույն պաշտպան, եթե այդուհանդերձ էլ կարողանում ա էսպես խաղալ կենտրոնում, ուրեմն .... :Wink:

----------


## Legolas

> ես էլ եմ իր խաղը կենտրոնում ավելի հավանում, քան աջ եզրում, միգուցե մեծ պատասխանատվության զգացումն ա, որ ինքը զգում ա, երբ կենտրոնում ա խաղում, բայց այնուամենայնիվ իր լավագույն տարիները ես հիշում եմ  որպես կնտրոնական պաշտպան, բայց ինքը հիմա համարվում ա աջ եզրային լավագույն պաշտպան, եթե այդուհանդերձ էլ կարողանում ա էսպես խաղալ կենտրոնում, ուրեմն ....


Չէ ոնց, աջ եզրում Ամուռչիկը շատ լավ ա միանում , բա ֆանտաստիկ փոխանցումները, 
չի կարելի իրան լռվցնել կենտրոն, եսիմ, յա տակ դումայու: Կենտրոն էն պեպե մեպեն էլ կլռվցնեն

----------


## Amourchik

> Չէ ոնց, աջ եզրում Ամուռչիկը շատ լավ ա միանում , բա ֆանտաստիկ փոխանցումները, 
> չի կարելի իրան լռվցնել կենտրոն, եսիմ, յա տակ դումայու: Կենտրոն էն պեպե մեպեն էլ կլռվցնեն


լավ, եթե իմանայի, որ իր անունը պետք ա Ամուռչիկ դառնար չէի դնի նկարը, եկեք իրեն իր անունով էլի դիմենք :Smile: 
չէ, աջ եզրում էլ ա ինքը լավ խաղում, բայց կենտրոնական պաշտպանների գործը ավելի պատասխանատու ու դժվար ա, իսկ իրեն հատուկ է ծանար աշխատանք տանելը, եթե դա ավելի լավ ա անում, ուրեմն էդտեղ էլ կխաղա, չնայած ինքն ասում ա, որ իրեն ավելի հարմար է զգում աջ եզրում, ինչը նաև հաստատել է մեր մարզիչը ՝ասելով, որ Ռամոսը երբեք չի խաղա կենտրոնում, իր օրինական տեղը աջ եզրն է :Think:

----------


## Legolas

> լավ, եթե իմանայի, որ իր անունը պետք ա Ամուռչիկ դառնար չէի դնի նկարը, եկեք իրեն իր անունով էլի դիմենք
> չէ, աջ եզրում էլ ա ինքը լավ խաղում, բայց կենտրոնական պաշտպանների գործը ավելի պատասխանատու ու դժվար ա, իսկ իրեն հատուկ է ծանար աշխատանք տանելը, եթե դա ավելի լավ ա անում, ուրեմն էդտեղ էլ կխաղա, չնայած ինքն ասում ա, որ իրեն ավելի հարմար է զգում աջ եզրում, ինչը նաև հաստատել է մեր մարզիչը ՝ասելով, որ Ռամոսը երբեք չի խաղա կենտրոնում, իր օրինական տեղը աջ եզրն է


Եղավ Սերխիո Ռամոս ջան, թող սախ օրինական լինի :Smile:

----------

Amourchik (24.09.2009)

----------


## Սերխիո

> Մենակ թողեն Ռեա՜լ, Ռեա՜լ... *Էդ ի՞նչ մի հզոր թիմ ա, որ իր իսկ դաշտում 6 գնդակ ա բաց թողնում ու ջախջախվում:* 
> 
> Հատուկ շեշտեմ. խոսքը ժամանակակից ֆուտբոլի մասին ա, Նիկոլի թվի հիշատակություններ չեն ընդունվում


կխնդրեյի ինտերնետում ման գաս, 2002 կամ 2003 թվականի  լա լիգայի հաշիվները , մի խաղ կա , ուր բարսիկը 2-6 ջախջախվել ա Մալագայից, ուր  խաղում էր Սալվա Բալսետան :Wink:  ... հա ,ի դեպ՝ հենց  2-6 ,ոչ թե 6-2 , ջոգիր երևի ինչի մասին ա խոսքը :Wink: 

թե՞ ետ նիկոլի թիվ էր

----------

Ambrosine (24.09.2009), Amourchik (25.09.2009), davidus (25.09.2009), REAL_ist (24.09.2009)

----------


## Սերխիո

> Այցելեք Ռեալ մադրիդ զվարճանքների կենտրոն, այստեղ վաճառվում են ամենալավ պաղպաղակները մոռացեք ֆուտբոլը և գնեք Կ. Ռոնալդու ուտելու բամբակները


անիմաստ օֆֆտոպ :Think:

----------


## Ambrosine

> անիմաստ օֆֆտոպ


Պետրոս ջան, թող ուրախանան էլի  :Wink:

----------


## Լեո

> Պետրոս ջան, թող ուրախանան էլի


Բա զվարճանքների կենտրոն կառուցելու նպատակն էլ հենց էդ ա:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Բա զվարճանքների կենտրոն կառուցելու նպատակն էլ հենց էդ ա:


Մի հատ ունեք, բավարարվեք:

----------


## gafff

> կխնդրեյի ինտերնետում ման գաս, 2002 կամ 2003 թվականի  լա լիգայի հաշիվները , մի խաղ կա , ուր բարսիկը 2-6 ջախջախվել ա Մալագայից, ուր  խաղում էր Սալվա Բալսետան ... հա ,ի դեպ՝ հենց  2-6 ,ոչ թե 6-2 , ջոգիր երևի ինչի մասին ա խոսքը
> 
> թե՞ ետ նիկոլի թիվ էր




 2003/04 Malaga - Barca 5-1  :Think:   :LOL:  

Խոսքի պտի անպայման 25-0 պրծնի որ էլ ռեալի ֆաները չխոսան ֆուտբոլից ?  :LOL:  2-6ից դժգոհ եք ???

----------


## gafff

Իմիջայլոց ետ խաղի Բարսայի կազմը, ով հիծումա ետ սեզոնը կհասկանա թէ  քանի հիմնական կազմի ֆուտբոլիստ էր բացակայում:

Valdes; Gabri, Mario, Cocu, Gio, Motta, Xavi, Quaresma; Luis Garcia, Kluivert, Saviola: Չկային Reiziger, Puyol, Marquez, Ronaldinho...

----------


## Amourchik

> Խոսքի պտի անպայման 25-0 պրծնի որ էլ ռեալի ֆաները չխոսան ֆուտբոլից ?


այ էտ մի բանից հետո հաստատ չենք խոսի, բայց քանի որ նման բան չի լինի, ավելի ճիշտ դեռ չի եղել ուրեմն կխոսենք, հա մի բան էլ երբեք մի ասա երբեք, որևէ մեկը Բարսելոնին չի ազատել 2-6 հաշվով պարտվելուց չէ՞, ուրեմն ..... :Wink:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Իմիջայլոց ետ խաղի Բարսայի կազմը, ով հիծումա ետ սեզոնը կհասկանա թէ  քանի հիմնական կազմի ֆուտբոլիստ էր բացակայում:
> 
> Valdes; Gabri, Mario, Cocu, Gio, Motta, Xavi, Quaresma; Luis Garcia, Kluivert, Saviola: Չկային Reiziger, Puyol, Marquez, Ronaldinho...


Հենց խոսքը վերաբերում է Բարսելոնին, հիշում եք, որ հիմնական կազմից մարդ էր բացակայում: Նույն վիճակը Ռեալի մոտ էր:

----------


## gafff

> Հենց խոսքը վերաբերում է Բարսելոնին, հիշում եք, որ հիմնական կազմից մարդ էր բացակայում: Նույն վիճակը Ռեալի մոտ էր:


Էտ որվա մադրիդի կազմը...

Casillas; Sergio Ramos, Cannavaro, Metzelder, Heinze, Robben, Lass, Gago, Marcelo, Higuain, Raul...

Չկային Pepe, (որակազրկված էր) M. Diarra, Sneijder, RVN...

Եվ ուր են հիմա ետ ֆուտբոլիստները ?  :LOL:

----------

h.s. (25.09.2009), Լեո (25.09.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Էտ որվա մադրիդի կազմը...
> 
> Casillas; Sergio Ramos, Cannavaro, Metzelder, Heinze, Robben, Lass, Gago, Marcelo, Higuain, Raul...
> 
> Չկային Pepe, (որակազրկված էր) M. Diarra, Sneijder, RVN...
> 
> Եվ ուր են հիմա ետ ֆուտբոլիստները ?


Պեպեն անփոխարինելի էր իր դիրքում, Նիստելռոյը՝ իր, Դիարայի մասին էլ չեմ ասում: Ռոբենն էլ վնասվածք ուներ, մասնակցությունը կասկածի տակ էր: 11 հոգի վնասվածք ուներ՝ իմ հիշելով:

----------

Legolas (26.09.2009)

----------


## Amourchik

> Պեպեն անփոխարինելի էր իր դիրքում, Նիստելռոյը՝ իր, Դիարայի մասին էլ չեմ ասում: Ռոբենն էլ վնասվածք ուներ, մասնակցությունը կասկածի տակ էր: 11 հոգի վնասվածք ուներ՝ իմ հիշելով:


չէ Աստղուլյա , էտ խաղում չէր, որ 11 հոգի էին, այլ Բարսելոն- Ռեալ խաղում էին 11 հոգի ու չնայած դրան մինչև 82 -րդ րոպեն նույնիսկ Բարսելոնի երդվյալ երկրպագուները չէին սպասում, որ Ռեալը այդպես ա խաղալու, բավականին լավ խաղաց ու չնայած պարտվեցինք 2-0, ես ոչինչ չէի պահանջի իմ թիմից, երևում էր, որ արեց այնքանը, ինչքան այդ պահին ուժ ուներ դեռ ավելին, ինչ վերաբերվում ա 2-6 ին Ռոբբենն էլ չի եղել ինչքան հիշում եմ այդ խաղում:Ես երբեք չեմ արդարացնի այն, ինչ Ռեալն արեց այդ օրը, այո խաղացինք շատ վատ, պարտվեցինք արժանի, այո Բարսելոնը տարավ և՛ արժանի և՛ վստահ հաղթանակ, բայց այդ ամենը կարծում եմ դեռ բավական չի, որ Ռեալի սպիտակ պատմության մեջ , որպես սև հետք հանդիսանա, անձամբ իմ վերաբերմունքը հանդեպ Ռեալի դրանից հետո էլ չի փոխվել, վստահ եմ ավելի մեծ հաշվից էլ չի փոխվի ու այստեղի բոլոր ռեալիստներինն էլ հետը :Wink:

----------

Legolas (26.09.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> ինչ վերաբերվում ա 2-6 ին Ռոբբենն էլ չի եղել ինչքան հիշում եմ այդ խաղում:


Ռոբբենը խաղում էր այդ օրը:

Այդ օրվա կազմը էսպիսին էր.


.................................................*1.Կասիլիաս* ..............................................................

*4.Ռամոս* ......... *21.Մետցելդեր* ......... *5. Կաննավարո* ......... *16.Հայնցե*

......................... *6.Լասս* ................................................ *8.Գագո* ..............................

.............. *11.Ռոբբեն* .................................................................. *12.Մարսելո* ......

..................... *20.Իգուաին* .......................................... *7.Ռաուլ* .............................

----------


## Amourchik

> Ռոբբենը խաղում էր այդ օրը:
> 
> Այդ օրվա կազմը էսպիսին էր.
> 
> 
> .................................................*1.Կասիլիաս* ..............................................................
> 
> *4.Ռամոս* ......... *21.Մետցելդեր* ......... *5. Կաննավարո* ......... *16.Հայնցե*
> 
> ...


հա դե ուրեմն սխալվել եմ :Smile: Ռոբբենի լինելն ու չլինելը այնքան էլ էական չէր այդ խաղում, կարծիքս մնում է նույնը, ինչ գրել եմ վերևում :Wink:

----------

Legolas (26.09.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> հա դե ուրեմն սխալվել եմՌոբբենի լինելն ու չլինելը այնքան էլ էական չէր այդ խաղում, կարծիքս մնում է նույնը, ինչ գրել եմ վերևում


Իսկ իմ հիշելով այդ խաղից առաջ գլխավոր հարցը Ռոբբենի մասնակցությունն էր, որի մասին խոսում էին սպորտային բոլոր ԶԼՄ-ները:

----------

Legolas (26.09.2009)

----------


## Amourchik

http://blancos.info/
ուրախ եմ Իգուաինի համար :Smile:

----------


## REAL_ist

Լավ սաղ հեչ, խաղը ցույց տալու են?

----------


## Amourchik

ես էլ էի ոզում իմանալ :Think: Այսօր ժամը 21:00 ին ա խաղը, բայց չգիտեմ ցույց կտան թե ոչ

----------


## Davo'o

> Լավ սաղ հեչ, խաղը ցույց տալու են?


Հայ TV և NTV PLUS SPORT

----------

Amourchik (26.09.2009), erewanski (26.09.2009), REAL_ist (26.09.2009)

----------


## Legolas

Վոոոոոյ ,վոոոոոոոյ միհատ ինչոր Տեներիֆեի հետ ա , ռոք ա ըլնելու էսօր ռոք
Duuuuuuu  Du Hast , Du Hast Mich ???? :Jagi:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Շնորհաորում եմ Real-ի բոլոր երկրպագուներին հաղթանակի կապակցությամբ

----------

Amourchik (27.09.2009), REAL_ist (26.09.2009)

----------


## REAL_ist

Թիմային խաղ հլը որ չկա, չնայած Կակայի ու Գուտիի մտնելուց հետ խաղը լավացավ: Ափսոս Ռոնալդուն չխփեց սաղ թմին անցնելուց հետո, գյոզալ գոլ էր լինելու:

----------

Amourchik (27.09.2009), Davo'o (27.09.2009)

----------


## Davo'o

Ինձ բացի հաղթանակից ուրախացրեց նաև Պեպեի՝ բավական հաջող վերադարձը Պրեմիերա:

----------


## Amourchik

> Ինձ բացի հաղթանակից ուրախացրեց նաև Պեպեի՝ բավական հաջող վերադարձը Պրեմիերա:


ինձ էլ չնայած հաղթանակի, տխրեցրեց Ռամոսի բացկայությունը, քիչ անց պարզ դարձավ, որ վնասվածք էր ստացել, սակայն իր իսկ հավաստմամբ Մարսելի Օլիմպիկի հետ խաղին պատրաստ կլինի :Smile: 
Իսկ ուրախացա Կակայի հիանալի գոլի կապակցությամբ :Smile:

----------

Ambrosine (27.09.2009), Legolas (28.09.2009)

----------


## Amourchik

http://realmadrid.ru/news/madridu-ugrozhaet-koldun
 :LOL:  :LOL: սենց բան առաջին անգամ եմ տեսնում, սենց բան միայն Ռեալի հետ կարող էր լինել :LOL:

----------

Ambrosine (29.09.2009)

----------


## Yellow Raven

> http://realmadrid.ru/news/madridu-ugrozhaet-koldun
> սենց բան առաջին անգամ եմ տեսնում, սենց բան միայն Ռեալի հետ կարող էր լինել


Փողա ուզում աշխատի :Jpit:

----------

Amourchik (29.09.2009)

----------


## Amourchik

> Փողա ուզում աշխատի


հա էլի, բայց լավ միջոց ա չէ՞ :LOL:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> հա էլի, բայց լավ միջոց ա չէ՞


Չեմ զարմանա, եթե Պերեսը որոշի մի 2 միլիոն տա, ինչա թե ձենը կտրի շամանը :LOL: 
Պերեսին բնորոշ են տենց «անմիտ» քայլերը :Jpit:

----------


## Ambrosine

> http://realmadrid.ru/news/madridu-ugrozhaet-koldun
> սենց բան առաջին անգամ եմ տեսնում, սենց բան միայն Ռեալի հետ կարող էր լինել


Երեխեք, զավեշտ է, իհարկե, բայց էս մեկը հետաքրքիր էր`




> *27-10-2006*. "Господин Рамон Кальдерон, ущерб, нанесенный "Мадриду" из-за моих действий, очевиден. В данный момент, в мой чёрный список занесены Касильяс, Серхио Рамос, Каннаваро и *Рауль*.


2006-ի նոյեմբերին չէ՞ր, որ Ռաուլը Բարսելոնի հետ խաղում վնասվածք ստացավ ու 4 ամսից ավել <<շարքից դուրս եկավ>>  :Think: 

 :Jpit:

----------


## h.s.

> http://realmadrid.ru/news/madridu-ugrozhaet-koldun
> սենց բան առաջին անգամ եմ տեսնում, սենց բան միայն Ռեալի հետ կարող էր լինել


 :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:  Աչքիս Լապորտայի մատը խառնա :LOL:

----------

Amourchik (29.09.2009)

----------


## Amourchik

> Չեմ զարմանա, եթե Պերեսը որոշի մի 2 միլիոն տա, ինչա թե ձենը կտրի շամանը
> Պերեսին բնորոշ են տենց «անմիտ» քայլերը


իսկ ինձ թվում ա , որ առանց գումար տալու, Պերեսի ոճով այդ շամանը հանկարծակի կդադարի գոյություն ունենալ :LOL:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Ես լուրջ ու հիմնավոր կասկածներ ունեմ, որ էդ շամանը Կալդերոննա :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Amourchik

> 2006-ի նոյեմբերին չէ՞ր, որ Ռաուլը Բարսելոնի հետ խաղում վնասվածք ստացավ ու 4 ամսից ավել <<շարքից դուրս եկավ>>


ոնց որ թե չեմ հիշում :Think:  :LOL:

----------


## Amourchik

> Ես լուրջ ու հիմնավոր կասկածներ ունեմ, որ էդ շամանը Կալդերոննա


ես էլ չէի բացառի էտ տարբերակը, բայց ամենածիծաղելուն այն էր, որ իբր թե էտ շամանը լաբորատորիա ունի , որտեղ փակցված են ռոնալդուի նկարները ու, որ ինքը՝շամանը, աշխատում ա դրանցով :LOL: ես չգիտեի, որ շամանները լաբորատորիաներում են իրենց գործն անում, տերդ մեռնի գիտություն :LOL:

----------

Ambrosine (29.09.2009), Yellow Raven (29.09.2009)

----------


## Սերխիո

վա~յ ,Լապորտա, ետքան մի ցածրացի էլի  :Angry2:

----------


## h.s.

> վա~յ ,Լապորտա, ետքան մի ցածրացի էլի


Էտքան լուրջ ես ընդունե՞լ :Smile:  :LOL:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Էտքան լուրջ ես ընդունե՞լ


հա ,բա ոնց :Cool: 
պռոստը, առիթը բաց չեմ թողնում լապորտային հիշելու :Wink:

----------


## GevSky

Բայց զգացեք ինչա կատարվում էս լրիվ գեղարվեստական հեքիաթներ են, որոնք տարածվում են փող բերելու միտումով, այստեղ հարցը կախարդների ու շամանների մասին չի, այլ նրա որ սկսում է ավելի շատ շոշափվել Ռեալի անունը, հայտնում է մարդկանց ուշադրության կենտրոն, դառնում է քննարկման առարկա, այլ կերպ ասած գովազդային ոլորտ, որն այդքան էլ նորություն չի: 
Եվ երկրորդ: Ռեալի անհաջողությունները ինչ-որ մեկը կարող է գրանցել և ասել որ դա ինքն է արել, բայց դրա ապացույցները չկան, իսկ պատմության անհեթետությունը կայանում է նրանում, որ ինչ-որ մեկը զանգում կամ նամակ է գրում աշխարին հայտնի մի մարդու, ով տնօրինում է անշխարհի գերակումբներից մեկը և *ՍՊԱՌՆՈՒՄ*...... Իսկ այդ ղեկավարը հանգիստ է արձագանքում...
Ավելի պարզ լինելու համար բերեմ մի օրինակ. «Պարոն նախարար ես իմ տանը նստած պլան եմ մշակում, թե ինչպես ձեր աղջկան բռնաբարեմ, քանի-որ նա իմ ցուցակի մեջ է, համագործակցեք խնդրում եմ ինձ հետ, որպեսզի այդ ամենը տեղի չունենա... հարգանքներով Պողոս Պետրոսյան» Ու ինչ եք կարծում Պողոսը հիմա սա՞ղ է... բայց այդ շամանը արդեն գործում է, ըստ թերթի, արդեն բավականին երկար ժամանակ, և դա այն դեպքում երբ նա համարյա թե բացում է բոլոր իր խաղաքարտերը նաև հանգիստ հայտնելով իր անուն ազգանունը...
Ինչպես ասում են զադումայտես :LOL:

----------


## REAL_ist

ետ երբվանիցա խելագառությունը հետապնդվում? :Shok:

----------

Ambrosine (30.09.2009)

----------


## GevSky

> ետ երբվանիցա խելագառությունը հետապնդվում?


Շանտաժի համար այն էլ այդ մասշտաբի, ենթարկվում են քրեական պատասխանատվության

----------


## REAL_ist

Խելագառները ազատվում են պատասխանատվությունից անմեղսունակության հիմքով:

----------


## Ambrosine

Դեռ Ռոնալդուի գոլը չմարսած`... 2-0  :Yahoo:

----------

davidus (01.10.2009)

----------


## ministr

Էս էլ Ռաուլ պապին հատուկ Աստղի համար  :Smile:

----------

Ambrosine (01.10.2009), davidus (01.10.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

Հալա Մադրիդ, Հալա Մադրիդ, Հալա Մադրիիիիիիիիդ  :Sulel:   :Clapping: 
3 - 0  :Hands Up: 
Շնորհավո~ր :Smile:

----------

Amourchik (01.10.2009), davidus (01.10.2009), Enigmatic (01.10.2009), Legolas (01.10.2009), REAL_ist (01.10.2009), Ungrateful (01.10.2009), Մանուլ (01.10.2009)

----------


## Legolas

> Հալա Մադրիդ, Հալա Մադրիդ, Հալա Մադրիիիիիիիիդ  
> 3 - 0 
> Շնորհավո~ր


Երրորդ գոլը արդեն սկսեց հիշեցնել ինչեր ա սպասվում, կլասիկ էր կլասիկ, ու ֆանտաստիկ գեղեցիկ: Հալա ուրեեեեեեեեեեեեես Մադրիդ հալա ուրեեեեեեեեեես :Hahax:

----------

Ambrosine (01.10.2009), davidus (01.10.2009), Սերխիո (01.10.2009)

----------


## Amourchik

Շնորհավորում եմ բոլորիս :Hands Up:  :Hands Up: 
Ռոնալդուն .... :Love: 
վերջերս Ռեալը մի ոճ ա ձեռք բերել, առաջին խաղակեսը անց է կացնում էնպես, որ նույնիսկ վախենում ես հետագա ընթացքի մասին մտածելուց, իսկ երկրորդ խաղակեսում ընդհամենը մի քանի րոպեում վճռում է խաղի ելքը, կոնկրետ երեկ դա արվեց ընդհամենը 6 րոպեում, բայց ինչպես արվեց........ :Love:

----------

Ambrosine (01.10.2009), davidus (01.10.2009), Legolas (01.10.2009)

----------


## Davo'o

> Ռոբենը ամենայն հավանականությամբ լուրջ վնասվածք է ստացել:


Ափսոս, բայց կարծում եմ, այստեղ կարելի է հպարտանալ մեր նախագահի հեռատեսությամբ:

----------

Amourchik (01.10.2009)

----------


## Amourchik

Ռոնալդուն հավանաբար լուրջ վնասվածք է ստացել և այսօր նա կհետազոտվի, որից հետո պարզ կդառնա պորտուգալացու վնասվծքի լրջության աստիճանը  և նաև այն, թե ինչքան ժամանակ կքաշի նրա ապաքինումը:նշեմ նաև այն, որ կասկածի տակ է Ռոնալդուի դաշտ դուրս գալը Սևիլիայի հետ խաղում :Sad: 
այ քեզ զզվելի շաման :Bad:  :Angry2:

----------

h.s. (01.10.2009), Yellow Raven (01.10.2009)

----------


## h.s.

> Ափսոս, բայց կարծում եմ, այստեղ կարելի է հպարտանալ մեր նախագահի հեռատեսությամբ:


Ուզում ես ասես նախագահը էնքան հեռատեսա էղել, որ զգացելա Ռոբենի վնասվածք ստանա՞լը :Shok:

----------

Yellow Raven (01.10.2009)

----------


## Amourchik

> Ուզում ես ասես նախագահը էնքան հեռատեսա էղել, որ զգացելա Ռոբենի վնասվածք ստանա՞լը


դե Ռոբբենը դեռ Չելսիի, իսկ հետո նաև մեզ մոտ՝Ռեալում, անընդհատ վնասվածք էր ստանում ու ամենակարևոր խաղերը բաց թողնում, իսկ նրա աշխատավարձը բավականին բարձր էր, դրա համար էլ պերեսը վաճառեց նրան, չնայած ես ամենևին չեմ արդարացնում նրա վաճառքը, ուղղակի պետք է փաստենք, որ Ռոբբենն ինքն իր վնասվածքներով սեփական տաղանդի վրա խաչ է քաշում

----------


## Amourchik

մեր ավագները :Love:

----------

Ambrosine (01.10.2009), Enigmatic (01.10.2009), Legolas (01.10.2009)

----------


## Davo'o

> Ուզում ես ասես նախագահը էնքան հեռատեսա էղել, որ զգացելա Ռոբենի վնասվածք ստանա՞լը


Այո՛: Ռոբենը տաղանդավոր ֆուտբոլիստ է բայց բյուրեղապակե ոտքեր ունի. անընդհատ վնասվածքներ է ստանում և երբեք չես կարող նրա վրա հույս դնել:

----------


## h.s.

> Այո՛: Ռոբենը տաղանդավոր ֆուտբոլիստ է բայց բյուրեղապակե ոտքեր ունի. անընդհատ վնասվածքներ է ստանում և երբեք չես կարող նրա վրա հույս դնել:


Լավ էլի այ ախպեր, երբ որ Ռոբբենին ծախեցին, Ռեալի երկրպագուները Պերեսի հասցեին ինչ ասես որ չէին ասում: Վնասվածքը անկանխատեսելիա ու ցանկացածն էլ կարա ստանա: Պետքա սպորտային բախտ ունենաս :Wink:

----------


## Amourchik

> Լավ էլի այ ախպեր, երբ որ Ռոբբենին ծախեցին, Ռեալի երկրպագուները Պերեսի հասցեին ինչ ասես որ չէին ասում: Վնասվածքը անկանխատեսելիա ու ցանկացածն էլ կարա ստանա: Պետքա սպորտային բախտ ունենաս


ես հիմա էլ եմ ասում, բայց մեկա Ռոբբենը միշտ շատ էր վնասվում, իր միակ խնդիրն ա միշտ եղել կարողանալ չվնասվել, նույնիսկ Ռեալի երկրպագուները նրան «բյուրեղապակյա »էին անվանում

----------

Legolas (01.10.2009)

----------


## Davo'o

> Լավ էլի այ ախպեր, երբ որ Ռոբբենին ծախեցին, Ռեալի երկրպագուները Պերեսի հասցեին ինչ ասես որ չէին ասում: Վնասվածքը անկանխատեսելիա ու ցանկացածն էլ կարա ստանա: Պետքա սպորտային բախտ ունենաս


Կատակով էի Ռոբբենի վնասվածքը կապել Պերեսի հեռատեսության հետ: :Smile: 
Իհարկե բոլորն էլ կարող են վնասվածքներ ստանալ, բայց կան ֆուտբոլիստներ, որոնց մոտ դա պարբերական բնույթ է կրում, իսկ Ռոբբենի պարագայում՝ քրոնիկական:

----------

Legolas (01.10.2009)

----------


## Tyler

Ռոնալդուն շատ լավ սկսեց, 7 խաղում արդեն 9 գոլ, վատ չի  :Smile:  Չնայած ես իրան հեչ չէի սիրում, բայց իր խաղով ցույց տվեց, որ արժանի է մեծ գումարների և Ոսկե Գնդակի: Կական էլ ժամանակի հետ կբացվի, կգա իր օպտիմալ մարզավիճակին: Եթե հիմա են երկուսով կարողանում մի քանի րոպեում խաղը «սարքել», 1-2 ամիս հետո ինչ կլինի...  :Wink:

----------

Amourchik (02.10.2009), Enigmatic (01.10.2009), snow (06.10.2009)

----------


## Սերխիո

վա՜յ լապորտա, անիծվե՛ս դու ,որ  կախարդի միջոցով Ռոնալդուիս  վնասվածք հասցրիր :Angry2:  :LOL:

----------

Legolas (02.10.2009)

----------


## h.s.

> վա՜յ լապորտա, անիծվե՛ս դու ,որ  կախարդի միջոցով Ռոնալդուիս  վնասվածք հասցրիր


Իսկ ինչքան ժամանակ չի խաղալու՞

----------


## GevSky

> , բայց կան ֆուտբոլիստներ, որոնց մոտ դա պարբերական բնույթ է կրում, իսկ Ռոբբենի պարագայում՝ քրոնիկական:


Մեսսի ոտքերից ել փխրու՞ն, էտ էրեխեն ի ծնե ոսկորների ամրության հետ խնդիրներ ունի, ու ինչի համար եմ սա ասում, որովհետև վնասվածքների համար մեծ մեղքի բաժին հասնում է նաև մարզիչներին, հիշենք Ռայկարդի բարսայի վնասվածքները և Պեպի. Պեպը անգիր գիտի իր դպրոցի սաներին 10-14 տարեկան հասակից և գիտի ում հետ ոնց.... այնպես որ դա էլ մարզիչի որակից է գալիս, այն պլանում թե ինչքանով գիտի ֆուտբոլիստների ուղնուծուծը:
Հ.Գ. Ժողովուրդ մի բան ասեմ չնեղանաք, էտ շամանը ես եմ :Blush:  Լավ բա այդ դեպքում ո՞վ է Ռուդոլֆը :LOL:

----------


## Tyler

Դժվար տենց լուրջ վնասվածք լինի, Ռոնալդուն էսքան տարիների ընթացքում չեմ հիշում, որ գոնե մի հատ լուրջ վնասվածք ստանա, չնայած անընդհատ խփում են ոտքերին  :Smile:

----------

Amourchik (02.10.2009)

----------


## GevSky

> Դժվար տենց լուրջ վնասվածք լինի, Ռոնալդուն էսքան տարիների ընթացքում չեմ հիշում, որ գոնե մի հատ լուրջ վնասվածք ստանա, չնայած անընդհատ խփում են ոտքերին


Նորից քեզ կպատասխանեմ իմ վերը գրվածով :Wink:

----------


## Legolas

:Sad:  :Sad:

----------

Ambrosine (05.10.2009)

----------


## Լեո

*Սևիլիա 2 - 1 Ռեալ*  :Smile:

----------

h.s. (05.10.2009)

----------


## h.s.

> *Սևիլիա 2 - 1 Ռեալ*


Կասիլյասը չլիներ, հաշիվը խոշոր էր լինելու: Մեկել ուզում եմ լսել, այն ռեալիստների կարծիքը, որոնք պնդում էին, որ Բարսանա մի ֆուտբոլիստանի թիմ: Այս խաղը ապացուցեց լրիվ հակառակը. առանց Ռոնալդուի Ռեալը Ռեալ չի :Wink:

----------

GevSky (05.10.2009), Լեո (05.10.2009)

----------


## GevSky

Բարսան մի ֆուտբոլիստանի թիմ Էր.. Ռայկարդի ծամանակով, բայց ոչ հիմա երբ կա մեծն Պեպը, որի համար արդեն կռվում են Իսպանիայի և Արգենտինայի ֆուտբոլի ֆեդերացիաները :Wink:

----------


## Լեո

Սևիլինան ապացուցեց, որ Ռեալը դեռ լրիվ կազմակերպված թիմ չէ և լուրջ պրեսինգի հանդիպելիս սկսում ա լուրջ ճեղքեր տալ:

----------


## REAL_ist

Նորմալա որ 5-6 խաղով լռիվ կազմակերպված թիմ չի դառել, էս չկազմակերպված վիճակով էլ արդյունքները վատը չեն :Smile:

----------

Amourchik (06.10.2009)

----------


## Tyler

Ոնց որ և սպասվում էր, առանց Ռոնալդուի ուժեղ թիմի դեմ խաղալով կրվեցին  :Sad:  Բայց ոչինչ, մի 2-3 ամսից նոր Ռեալը արդեն Թիմ կդառնա, իսկ մինչ այդ թող անհատների շնորհիվ խաղերը հաղթի  :Wink:

----------

Amourchik (06.10.2009)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

իսկ ինչքա՞ն ժամանակով ա 9ը համարը դուրս մնացել:

----------


## REAL_ist

Հնարավորա արդեն հավաքականի մոտակա խաղերին մասնակցի:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

լավա  :Smile: 

բայց դե հավաքականը անհույսա  :Smile:

----------


## Sagittarius

մի քիչ իսկական ֆուտբոլի մասին՝
YOU'LL NEVER WALK ALONE!!!!.... LIVERPOOL!!!!....

ու վաբշե ռեալը թիմ չի,, ավելի ճիշտ թիմ ա, բայց ոչ ֆուտբոլային :Tongue:

----------


## Legolas

> մի քիչ իսկական ֆուտբոլի մասին՝
> YOU'LL NEVER WALK ALONE!!!!.... LIVERPOOL!!!!....
> 
> ու վաբշե ռեալը թիմ չի,, ավելի ճիշտ թիմ ա, բայց ոչ ֆուտբոլային


Պահ նենց ասիր էլի, պահի տակ մամենդի մամենդով
բախտի բերմամբ թէ պատահմամբ թող էս տարի ՉԼ- ում Ռեալին հանդիպեն, կիմանաս ալօնեն որն ա:

----------

Ambrosine (10.10.2009), Amourchik (06.10.2009), GevSky (07.10.2009)

----------


## Amourchik

> մի քիչ իսկական ֆուտբոլի մասին՝
> YOU'LL NEVER WALK ALONE!!!!.... LIVERPOOL!!!!....
> 
> ու վաբշե ռեալը թիմ չի,, ավելի ճիշտ թիմ ա, բայց ոչ ֆուտբոլային


չեմ հասկանում, մեկ - մեկ մարդիկ մտնում են այս բաժին ու վիրավորում Ռեալին, երևի սխալ եք նկատել, սա Ռեալ Մադրիդի համար ա, հա էստեղ մարդիկ դժգոհություններ ու գոհունակություններն են հայտնում, քննարկում Ռեալի խաղը, բայց ասենք նման բան ոչ ոք կամ համարյա ոչ ոք չի ասում, սա ոչ մի բանի մասին էր այս գրառումը :Think:

----------

Ambrosine (10.10.2009), davidus (12.10.2009), GevSky (07.10.2009), Legolas (06.10.2009), Yellow Raven (07.10.2009), Լեո (06.10.2009)

----------


## Tyler

> YOU'LL NEVER WALK ALONE!!!!.... LIVERPOOL!!!!


Պահ, Լիվերպուլին էլ տեսանք, 2 լուրջ թիմերի հետ խաղաց՝ երկուսին էլ կրվեց առանց մի հատիկ գոլ խփելու  :Tongue:

----------

Ambrosine (10.10.2009), davidus (12.10.2009)

----------


## Tyler

Ես եդ շամանի ինչն եմ ասել  :Angry2:  Մի ամիս չի խաղալու Ռոնալդուն:

----------

Amourchik (12.10.2009)

----------


## Amourchik

> Ես եդ շամանի ինչն եմ ասել  Մի ամիս չի խաղալու Ռոնալդուն:


Բայց մի ամիս չէ, այլ երկու շաբաթ :Sad: 
 :Wink:

----------

Legolas (12.10.2009)

----------


## Legolas

> Բայց մի ամիս չէ, այլ երկու շաբաթ


Էլի լավ լավ լավա,  էն միհատ փիս վնասվածք կա, որ տարի, տարի կես , չեն խաղում
սկզբից հա հա էր դրանից լիներ , լավ պրծանք :Victory:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Վայ ես էդ շամանի... :Angry2:  :Angry2:

----------

Amourchik (12.10.2009)

----------


## REAL_ist

Ռեալի պաշտոնական կայքը արդեն հայտնելա, որ 3-4 շաբաթ կբացակայի Ռոնալդուն:

----------

Amourchik (12.10.2009), davidus (12.10.2009), Legolas (12.10.2009), Yellow Raven (12.10.2009)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

որտև Էշ-էշ մցրին հավաքականի խաղում խաղաց 20 րոպե ու ավելի վատացավ եղած վնասվաշքը  :Angry2:

----------

Amourchik (12.10.2009), davidus (12.10.2009), REAL_ist (12.10.2009), Yellow Raven (12.10.2009)

----------


## Ֆուտբոլասեր

> որտև Էշ-էշ մցրին հավաքականի խաղում խաղաց 20 րոպե ու ավելի վատացավ եղած վնասվաշքը


Լավ էլ արել են: Հավաքականը ավելի կարևորա: Հավաքականների խաղերն են հենց սկզբունքի հարց, երկրի պատիվ և այլն:
Իսկ ակումբները ՍՊԸ-ն են, թող օբեկտի տերը ԱԳԲԱ-լիզինգով նոր աշխատող առնի յոլա գնա :Smile: :

----------


## Ներսես_AM

բայց հմի որ նենց տռավմա ստանար որ էտ առաջնությանն էլ չմասնակցեր ում էր պետք իրա մտնելը: 

ես կարդարացնեի իրա մտնելը եթե ասենք հանկարծ գոլ ուտեին կամ առաջին խաղակեսից վերջին դեռ 0-0 լիներ հաշիվը, բայց տենց վերցնել ու առաջին րոպեից մտցնել որ ի՞նչ: 3-0 էլ հաղթեցին հանգիստ:

----------

Amourchik (12.10.2009)

----------


## Taurus

դե որ հավաքականը կաեևոր ա, թող տենց էլ լինի... մինչև աշխարհի առաջնություն կարգին կլավանա :Tongue:

----------


## Tyler

Հա էլի, թող հավաքականի խաղում զապաս նստեր, եթե տենաին գործերը վատ ա նոր կհանեին: Սաղ էդ Կեյրուշն ա, էն տարի սաղ հարամ արեց հերիք չի, մի հատ էլ էս սեզոնն ա ուզում փչացնի որտեղից որտեղ  :Angry2:

----------

Amourchik (12.10.2009)

----------


## Amourchik

> Հա էլի, թող հավաքականի խաղում զապաս նստեր, եթե տենաին գործերը վատ ա նոր կհանեին: Սաղ էդ Կեյրուշն ա, էն տարի սաղ հարամ արեց հերիք չի, մի հատ էլ էս սեզոնն ա ուզում փչացնի որտեղից որտեղ


ես չէի ուզում գրել, բայց էն օրը հեռուստացույցով լսեցի, որ էտ նույն շամանը ասել էր, որ քանի որ առաջին անգամ նրան ոչ ոք ականջալուր չեղավ, այս անգամ նա այնպես պետք է աներ, որ Ռոնալդուն նորից վնասվեր, ի դեպ պատվիրատուն խնդրել էր/պահանջել էր/որ այնպես վնասի Ռոնալդուին, որ վերջինս վերջնական ավարտի իր ֆուտբոլային կարիերան:Ֆուտբոլային աշխարհը, ինչպես նաև շատերը նորից քմծիծաղով վերաբերվեցին այս ամենին, բայց փաստն այն է, որ Ռոնալդուն նորից վնասվեց :Sad: Ճիշտն ասած, չգիտեմ, իչ մտածել սրա մասին :Sad:

----------

Legolas (13.10.2009)

----------


## Tyler

> պատվիրատուն խնդրել էր/պահանջել էր/որ այնպես վնասի Ռոնալդուին, որ վերջինս վերջնական ավարտի իր ֆուտբոլային կարիերան:


Տեսնենք հլը, եթե ես 2-3 շաբաթից հետո էլ մի բան եղավ հետը, ուրեմն լուրջ մի բան կա  :Sad: 
Էդ դեպքում մի հատ խուլ գյուղից Մեսսիի վրա թուղթ ու գիր անող ենք ճարում, որ ուժերը հավասարվեն  :Jpit:

----------

Amourchik (12.10.2009), Morpheus_NS (13.10.2009), Սերխիո (16.10.2009)

----------


## Amourchik

> Տեսնենք հլը, եթե ես 2-3 շաբաթից հետո էլ մի բան եղավ հետը, ուրեմն լուրջ մի բան կա 
> Էդ դեպքում մի հատ խուլ գյուղից Մեսսիի վրա թուղթ ու գիր անող ենք ճարում, որ ուժերը հավասարվեն


տե՛ս, եթե մի բան որոշես ասա, երևի էստեղ մենք էլ քեզ կօգնենք գործն ավարտին հասցնելու համար :Jpit:

----------

Legolas (13.10.2009)

----------


## Legolas

> տե՛ս, եթե մի բան որոշես ասա, երևի էստեղ մենք էլ քեզ կօգնենք գործն ավարտին հասցնելու համար


մենք էլ ենք շաման? :Thumbup:

----------


## Tyler

> տե՛ս, եթե մի բան որոշես ասա, երևի էստեղ մենք էլ քեզ կօգնենք գործն ավարտին հասցնելու համար


Եղավ, տենց արդար գործի համար պետք ա շատով միանանք  :Jpit: 




> մենք էլ ենք շաման?


Մենք չէ, բայց էժանով մի տեղից կարանք ճարենք  :Cool: 
Օրինակ ինքը, մնում ա մենակ հեռախոսի համարն ու հասցեն գտնենք  :LOL: 
Լավ ա գոնե մինչև լավանալը Ռեալը ուժեղ թիմերի հետ չի խաղալու: Եթե ինչ-որ մեկը օղորմածիկ Միլանին ուժեղ թիմ ա համարում, ուրեմն մենակ Միլանի, հա  :Smile:

----------


## Legolas

> Մենք չէ, բայց էժանով մի տեղից կարանք ճարենք 
> Օրինակ ինքը, մնում ա մենակ հեռախոսի համարն ու հասցեն գտնենք 
> Լավ ա գոնե մինչև լավանալը Ռեալը ուժեղ թիմերի հետ չի խաղալու: Եթե ինչ-որ մեկը օղորմածիկ Միլանին ուժեղ թիմ ա համարում, ուրեմն մենակ Միլանի, հա


նաս դռուգովա շամանա նե նուժնա :Cool: 
լավա որ չի խաղալու, Միլանը ճիշտ ա  հիմա շատ ուժեղ չի, բայց օղորմածիկ էլ չի :Angry2:  հզորները երբեք օղորմածիկ չեն լինում, նույնիսկ  մահամերձ պահերին:

----------


## h.s.

> Եղավ, տենց արդար գործի համար պետք ա շատով միանանք 
> 
> Մենք չէ, բայց էժանով մի տեղից կարանք ճարենք 
> Օրինակ ինքը, մնում ա մենակ հեռախոսի համարն ու հասցեն գտնենք 
> Լավ ա գոնե մինչև լավանալը Ռեալը ուժեղ թիմերի հետ չի խաղալու: Եթե ինչ-որ մեկը օղորմածիկ Միլանին ուժեղ թիմ ա համարում, ուրեմն մենակ Միլանի, հա


Հանկարծ որ ստացվի, չմոռանաք Պերեսին նամակ ուղարկել: Կարողա ճոխ-ճոխ պարգևատրի :LOL:

----------

Amourchik (13.10.2009)

----------


## Amourchik

> Հանկարծ որ ստացվի, չմոռանաք Պերեսին նամակ ուղարկել: Կարողա ճոխ-ճոխ պարգևատրի


վայ չէինք մտածել, կազմակերպողը դա էլ կհոգա :Tongue: չէ՞ :Think:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Եղավ, տենց արդար գործի համար պետք ա շատով միանանք 
> 
> 
> Մենք չէ, բայց էժանով մի տեղից կարանք ճարենք 
> Օրինակ ինքը, մնում ա մենակ հեռախոսի համարն ու հասցեն գտնենք 
> Լավ ա գոնե մինչև լավանալը Ռեալը ուժեղ թիմերի հետ չի խաղալու: Եթե ինչ-որ մեկը օղորմածիկ Միլանին ուժեղ թիմ ա համարում, ուրեմն մենակ Միլանի, հա


Շամանների հետ գործ չունեք. մեկը ինձ էն աշխարհով զբոսանքի ուղարկեց :LOL: 
Իսկ ուժեղ թիմ ասվածը շատ հարաբերական ա... նենց են խաղում Ռեալի դեմ, որ ոնց-որ էն վերջին հորիզոնականի թիմը չլինեն :Shok:

----------

Amourchik (14.10.2009)

----------


## h.s.

Սևիլյա - Ռեալ խաղից հետո Ռեալի հանդերձարանում լուրջ միջադեպ է տեղի ունեցել: Բենզեման բարձր տոնով իր դժգոհությունն է հայտնել Պելեգրինիից, որ նա հաճախ է իրեն փոխարինում: Բացի այդ Բենզեման բողոքել է, որ ինքը անընդհատ խաղում է Ռաուլի հետ, որը իր կարծիքով բավականաչափ կայուն խաղ չի ցուցադրում, որ իր հետ գործի: Ըստ «Սպորտ» թերթի, Պելեգրինին միայն լուռ լսել է: 

Բա որ ասում էի, վաղ թե ուշ նման մի բան լինելուա: Նենց որ երկար պահեստային նստարան ունենալն էլ միշտ լավ չի :Wink:

----------


## Amourchik

> Սևիլյա - Ռեալ խաղից հետո Ռեալի հանդերձարանում լուրջ միջադեպ է տեղի ունեցել: Բենզեման բարձր տոնով իր դժգոհությունն է հայտնել Պելեգրինիից, որ նա հաճախ է իրեն փոխարինում: Բացի այդ Բենզեման բողոքել է, որ ինքը անընդհատ խաղում է Ռաուլի հետ, որը իր կարծիքով բավականաչափ կայուն խաղ չի ցուցադրում, որ իր հետ գործի: Ըստ «Սպորտ» թերթի, Պելեգրինին միայն լուռ լսել է: 
> 
> Բա որ ասում էի, վաղ թե ուշ նման մի բան լինելուա: Նենց որ երկար պահեստային նստարան ունենալն էլ միշտ լավ չի


ամեն գրածին պետք չի հավատալ :Wink: Ռեալի հանդերձարանի մասին ով չի ալարում լուրջ միջադեպեր ա արձանագրում, որ իրականում հանդերձարանում ինչ էլ որ պատահում ա, համարյա դուրս չի գալիս հանդերձարանից :Wink: եթե այդպես եղած լիներ, ուրեմն Ռեալի կայքերից գոնե մեկում գրված կլիներ դրա մասին :Wink:

----------


## h.s.

> ամեն գրածին պետք չի հավատալՌեալի հանդերձարանի մասին ով չի ալարում լուրջ միջադեպեր ա արձանագրում, որ իրականում հանդերձարանում ինչ էլ որ պատահում ա, համարյա դուրս չի գալիս հանդերձարանիցեթե այդպես եղած լիներ, ուրեմն Ռեալի կայքերից գոնե մեկում գրված կլիներ դրա մասին


Բայց հաշվի առնելով, որ դա շատ տհաճա երկրպագուների համար, բոլորովին էլ ցանկալի չի նման ինֆորմացիան հրապարակելը:

----------


## Amourchik

> Բայց հաշվի առնելով, որ դա շատ տհաճա երկրպագուների համար, բոլորովին էլ ցանկալի չի նման ինֆորմացիան հրապարակելը:


նկատի չունեմ, թե պաշտոնական կայքը հրապարակեր, բայց ոչ պաշտոնական կայքերում էնպիսի բաներ են մեկ -մեկ հրապարակում, որ հե՛չ պետք չէր, օրինակ, որ Գուտին նոր դաճվածցք ա արել, ասածս այն էր, որ այս լուրն էլ կհրապարակեին, բայց չեն արել, դրա համար էլ ես չեմ հավատում:Ռաուլի դերն ու տեղը այնքան մեծ ա Ռեալում, որ նույնիսկ եթե ամենավատ ու ամենագոռոզը լիեր բենզեման նման բան ասել չէր կարող, ավելին ՝դա անպատիժ ու անարձագանք չէր մնա :Wink:

----------

Tyler (14.10.2009)

----------


## REAL_ist

> Ըստ «Սպորտ» թերթի


Բնական չի որ կատալոնական ժուռնալիստիկան նման բաներ պետքա գրի?



> Նենց որ երկար պահեստային նստարան ունենալն էլ միշտ լավ չի


Լավ եզրահանգում էր, ափսոս երկար պահեստային նստարանից չեն միջադեպերը առաջանում, այլ տիրող կարգուկանոնի մակարդակից:



> Բայց հաշվի առնելով, որ դա շատ տհաճա երկրպագուների համար, բոլորովին էլ ցանկալի չի նման ինֆորմացիան հրապարակելը:


Հա ուրեմն որ տհաճ ինֆորմացիայա ու միատ ախմախ ժուռնալիստի ուղեղին սխալ վախտ քամիա փչել գրելա նշանակումա ճիշտա?
Նման միջադեպերի մասին սովորաբար գրում են բոլոր իսպանական թերթերը, իսկ երբ մենակ կուլեների թերթնա գրում, արդեն ամեն ինչ պարզա դառնում:

----------

Amourchik (14.10.2009)

----------


## Tyler

> Բայց հաշվի առնելով, որ դա շատ տհաճա երկրպագուների համար, բոլորովին էլ ցանկալի չի նման ինֆորմացիան հրապարակելը:


Էն որ Ռոնալդուն դժգոհել էր, որ իրան Տեներիֆեի հետ խաղին փոխարինել են, էդ սաղ էլ գրեցին: Իսկ ես հաստատ սուտ ա, էն էլ ով՝ Բենզեման, ու էն էլ ումից բողոքի՝ Ռաուլի՞ց: Չէէ, չկա տենց բան  :Jpit:

----------

Amourchik (14.10.2009), Legolas (14.10.2009), Yellow Raven (14.10.2009)

----------


## h.s.

Դե որ գովազդ չլիներ, չէի ուզում ասեի, որ «ֆուտբոլ+»ում եմ կարդացել: Ես էլ ինտերնետում ման եկա, բայց չգտա:  Ուղղակի «ֆուտբոլ+»ում մեկ-մեկ բան էր են գրում, որ ես օրինակ 1-2 շաբաթ առաջ կարդացած եմ լինում: Մտածում էի էս էլ տենց եղած կլինի ու արդեն հնոտ ինֆորմացիա, դրա համար էլ չկա ինտերնետում: 




> Լավ եզրահանգում էր, ափսոս երկար պահեստային նստարանից չեն միջադեպերը առաջանում, այլ տիրող կարգուկանոնի մակարդակից:


Ստեղ քո հետ համաձայն չեմ, որովհետև հաճախակի փոխարինվելը անմիջական կապ ունի երկար պահեստային նստարանի հետ: Հաշվի թե քանի հարձակվող ունի Ռեալը: Ու՞մ սաստավ խաղացնի, ինքն էլ չգիտի

----------


## REAL_ist

Ապեր դրանում Ռեալի ուժնա, ոչ թե թուլությունը: Մանավանդ Նիստելռոյի ու Իգուաինի նման խաղացողների դեպքում, որոնք վատ չեն զգում նստարանին մի քանի խաղ նստելուց: Հենց մրցակցության առկայություննա ստիմուլ հանդիսանում ֆուտբոլիստի համար առավել շատ ջանքեր գործադրելու` խաղամակարդակն բարձրացնելու ու մարզավիճակը միշտ լավ պահելու համար

----------

Սերխիո (16.10.2009)

----------


## h.s.

> Ապեր դրանում Ռեալի ուժնա, ոչ թե թուլությունը: Մանավանդ Նիստելռոյի ու Իգուաինի նման խաղացողների դեպքում, որոնք վատ չեն զգում նստարանին մի քանի խաղ նստելուց: Հենց մրցակցության առկայություննա ստիմուլ հանդիսանում ֆուտբոլիստի համար առավել շատ ջանքեր գործադրելու` խաղամակարդակն բարձրացնելու ու մարզավիճակը միշտ լավ պահելու համար


Մրցակցությունը լավ բանա, բայց եթե պահեստայինա նստում սաստավ հելնող ֆուտբոլիստին չզիջող ֆուտբոլիստ, տեղից էլ սկսվումա ամեն ինչ: 
Բարսելոնի օրինակով ասեմ. ո՞նց կարա ասենք Պեդրոն նման բանից դժգոհի:

----------


## REAL_ist

> բայց եթե պահեստայինա նստում սաստավ հելնող ֆուտբոլիստին չզիջող ֆուտբոլիստ


Չզիջող չէի ասի, ավելի ճիշտ բարձր մակարդակի խաղացող: Հենց բարձր մակարդակի խաղացողա պետք, որ մրցակցություն լինի:
Բարսելոնի օրինակով էլ ես կարամ ասեմ, որ ահավոր թույլա պահեստայիններով ու եթե ստանդարտ սոզոն լինի մի քանի վնասվածքներով շատ լուրջ պրոբլեմների առաջ կկանգնեն: Ետ արդեն սեզոնի վերջում կգնահատենք:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Սևիլյա - Ռեալ խաղից հետո Ռեալի հանդերձարանում լուրջ միջադեպ է տեղի ունեցել: Բենզեման բարձր տոնով իր դժգոհությունն է հայտնել Պելեգրինիից, որ նա հաճախ է իրեն փոխարինում: Բացի այդ Բենզեման բողոքել է, որ ինքը անընդհատ խաղում է Ռաուլի հետ, որը իր կարծիքով բավականաչափ կայուն խաղ չի ցուցադրում, որ իր հետ գործի: Ըստ «Սպորտ» թերթի, Պելեգրինին միայն լուռ լսել է: 
> 
> Բա որ ասում էի, վաղ թե ուշ նման մի բան լինելուա: Նենց որ երկար պահեստային նստարան ունենալն էլ միշտ լավ չի


նման    դժգոհություն  Բենզեմայի կողմից եղել ա Դոմենեկի հասցեին , ուստի կատալոնացիները՝ Էլ Մունդոն կարծեմ , սարքել են Գյուլնազ տատի հեքիաթ :Angry2:

----------

Amourchik (16.10.2009)

----------


## davidus

19-րդ րոպե և արդեն  2:0  :Hands Up:   :Yahoo:   :Dance:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> 19-րդ րոպե և արդեն  2:0


ախպերս ես դու ռեալ ես քա?

----------


## davidus

> ախպերս ես դու ռեալ ես *ք*ա?


հա բա ոնց.....  :Ok:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> հա բա ոնց.....


էէէէէէէէ ռեալն ու ֆուտբոլ խաղալն ուր?

----------


## davidus

47-րդ րոպե..... մի հատ էլ էտ բանից.... 3:1    :Yahoo:   :Yahoo:   :Yes:

----------


## davidus

> էէէէէէէէ ռեալն ու ֆուտբոլ խաղալն ուր?


ճիշտա հեռու ա հասարակ ֆուտբոլ խաղալուց.... ռեալի ֆուտբոլի հասարակ ֆուտբոլ չի.... դա վերիին գաղափարա  :Smile:   :Smile:  թե չէ մնացած մանր-մունր թիմերը հազիվ դաշտում մի ծայրից մյուսն են վազվզում...

----------

Morpheus_NS (18.10.2009)

----------


## davidus

79-րդ րոպե... ևս մի հատ *էտ* բանից....  4:2

----------


## Ambrosine

> էէէէէէէէ ռեալն ու ֆուտբոլ խաղալն ուր?


Հերթական գիտական եզրակացությունը: Երեխեք, եկեք մի սադրեք էլի :Smile: :

----------


## Ambrosine

Շատ վատ խաղացին... դժգոհ եմ: Շատ իմիջիայլոց էին խաղում, ու քիչ էր մնում տենց իմիջիայլոց էլ թույլ տային, որ հաշիվը հավասարեցվեր: Բենզեմայի բենզինը սպառվել է, արդեն յուղով է աշխատում, այն էլ 10 րոպե էլ չի բավականացնում, պաշտպանները ինչպես միշտ առաջին գծում են՝ իրենց գլխավոր առաջադրանքը թողնելով միայն Կասիլյասին... Հուսով եմ՝ սա հավաքականների խաղերի հետ կապված հոգնածության արդյունք է, որովհետև 7-0-անոց թիմին 4-2 հաղթելը պարտություն է:

Հա վա՞յ... շնորհավոր :Jpit:

----------

davidus (18.10.2009), Tyler (18.10.2009)

----------


## REAL_ist

Առաջին 20 րոպեն դուրս եկավ խաղը, որակով կոմբինացիոն ֆուտբոլ էին խաղում: Իսկ ընդհանուր առմամբ վատ չէր, 6 հատ գեղեցիկ գոլ տեսա :Smile: 
Պաշտպանությունը լռիվ քնած էր, բայց դե սենց խաղերում ներելիա:

----------

LL14 (19.10.2009)

----------


## Tyler

Ես մենակ վերջին 20 րոպեն եմ նայել ու Իգուաինի գոլն եմ տեսել, բայց բնական էր որ առանց Ռոնալդուի ու Կակայի (առաջին 70 րոպեն), տենց էլ պետք ա խաղային: Բայց դե գոնե կրեցին, նորմալ ա: Տենանք Միլանին ինչ կանեն  :Think: 




> Բենզեմայի բենզինը սպառվել է, արդեն յուղով է աշխատում


Լավն էր  :LOL:   :LOL:   :Hands Up:

----------


## Ambrosine

Անտրամաբանական էր...
Ոնց-որ խաղին չմասնակցի Միլանը ու հաղթի Միլանը :Fool: :

Էսքան տարի սպասես էս խաղին ու...  :Cry:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

որովհետև պաշտպանները լրիվ բանջարաբոստանային կուլտուրաներ են:

----------

Yellow Raven (22.10.2009)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Դիդայի ու կասիլյասի սխալները: Չհաշված մաքուր գոլը: Խայտառակ խաղ էր երկու թիմերի համար էլ:

----------


## Enigmatic

> Անտրամաբանական էր...
> Ոնց-որ խաղին չմասնակցի Միլանը ու հաղթի Միլանը:
> 
> Էսքան տարի սպասես էս խաղին ու...


Ռեալը պաշտպանություն չունի :Angry2:  :Angry2:  էն Մարսելոն էլ ավելի շատ հարձակվող ա :Think:  տոչնի Ռոբինյոն ա, միշտ խառնում եմ իրանց

----------


## Arman_I

մդաաաա...Պարտվել սեփական հարկի տակ 0-ական Միլանին էսքան ծախսերից,սպասելիքներից հետո... :Think:  Կական,Բենզեման կարծես չկային ու դա առաջին անգամը չէ, իմ տեսած խաղերից ելնելով կարող եմ ասել...էէէէէ Պերես ձյան նույն գետը 2րդ անգամա մտնում աչքիս...չեմ զարմանա որ էս հարիֆին էլ մոտ ժամանակներս հանեն ռադ անեն

----------

Ապե Ջան (22.10.2009)

----------


## REAL_ist

Ոչինչ Ռուբինին եթե կրվել կարելիա, Միլանին կրվելը կատաստրոֆա չի :Smile:  մանավանդ որ երկուսն էլ անտրամաբանական խաղեր էին: Պատահականությունները մեկ մեկ որոշիչ դեր են խաղում:

----------


## Ambrosine

> մդաաաա...Պարտվել սեփական հարկի տակ 0-ական Միլանին էսքան ծախսերից,սպասելիքներից հետո... Կական,Բենզեման կարծես չկային ու դա առաջին անգամը չէ, իմ տեսած խաղերից ելնելով կարող եմ ասել...էէէէէ Պերես ձյան նույն գետը 2րդ անգամա մտնում աչքիս...չեմ զարմանա որ էս հարիֆին էլ մոտ ժամանակներս հանեն ռադ անեն


Լավ ասիր՝ 0-ական Միլանին :Cry: 
Էդ թիմը կանգնած էր, չէր շարժվում...

Վան, Բարսելոնը չափանիշ չի, Ռեալը պարտավոր էր հաղթանակը ձեռքից բաց չթողնել. եթե Բարսելոնը հետապնդողի դերում էր 2-րդ րոպեից, ապա Ռեալն էր հաղթողը մինչև 2-րդ խաղակեսի առաջին մոտ 20 րոպեն...

----------


## REAL_ist

Ես ասեցի չափանիշա? Ուղղակի մի հատ անտրամաբանական խաղից ելնելով ինչ որ լուրջ հետևություններ անելը ճիշտ չի:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ես ասեցի չափանիշա? Ուղղակի մի հատ անտրամաբանական խաղից ելնելով ինչ որ լուրջ հետևություններ անելը ճիշտ չի:


Հա բայց փաստ ա, որ ունենք բարձրակարգ պաշպաններ ու անպաշտպան դարպաս :Think:  Կասիլյասը ի՞նչ մեղք ունի: Մեկնաբանն էլ ներվ էր ուտում. ասում ա՝ եզակի դեպքերից մեկը, ավելի ճիշտ՝ առաջին դեպքը, երբ Կասիլյասը փրկեց իր թիմին: Մեկը էդ պահին զանգեր ասեր՝ ինչի Միլանը մի 20 անգամ հարվածել էր դարպասին, Կասիլյասն էլ չէր կարողացել փրկի՞  :Angry2: yyyyyyyy

----------


## REAL_ist

> Կասիլյասը ի՞նչ մեղք ունի


Բա 2-րդ գոլը ում մեղքով էր? Չնայած առաջինն էլ նենց չէր, որ անմեղ էր: Պաշտպանները մենակ վերջում սխալ արին: Շատ կանաչա հլը թիմը, կարևորը նման խաղերից լավ հետևություններ անեն:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Բա 2-րդ գոլը ում մեղքով էր? Չնայած առաջինն էլ նենց չէր, որ անմեղ էր: Պաշտպանները մենակ վերջում սխալ արին: Շատ կանաչա հլը թիմը, կարևորը նման խաղերից լավ հետևություններ անեն:


Եթե էդպես դիտարկենք, 1-ինի դեպքում էլ էր ինքը մեղավոր, որովհետև չէր սպասում հարվածի... բայց ի՞նչ է նշանակում՝ չէր սպասում, բա ինքը պիտի սպասի: Ասածս էն ա, որ Կասիլյասը միայնակ չի կարող պաշտպանել դարպասը, պաշտպանները փոխանակ ամեն գրոհի ժամանակ հարձակվողներից էլ առաջ լինեն, գոնե թող ձեռքի հետ հիշեն, որ իրենց առաջնային պարտականությունը այլ է:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

Հալալա Միլանին, դզեց էսօրվա խաղը:  :Hands Up: 
Չնայած Դիդան ավանդույթի համաձայն "բրնձում" էր…
Ափսոս որ էն գոլը չհաշվեցին, ես տենց էլ չհասկացա ինչն էր պատճառը:  :Bad:

----------

Venus (22.10.2009)

----------


## Հենո

Շատ լավ էր սարքած խաղը:
Կարգին բեմականացում էր...
Պլտինին էլ աչքիս ատմազկեն էր

----------


## Venus

Միլանն ապացուցեց որ իրա համար դժվար ժամանակներ չկան:
Իրական հաշիվն էլ պտի լիներ 2:4 էն մի գոլն անկապ տեղը չհաշվեցին  :Angry2:

----------


## REAL_ist

Ոչինչ մաքուր պենալն էլ չդրեցին :Smile:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Միլանն ապացուցեց որ իրա համար դժվար ժամանակներ չկան:
> Իրական հաշիվն էլ պտի լիներ 2:4 էն մի գոլն անկապ տեղը չհաշվեցին


Միլանն ապացուցեց, որ չթաղած դիակ ա, վրան էլ ճանճեր են հավաքվում: Մեկ-մեկ քամի ա լինում, քշվում են. երեկ էդ օրն էր: Դեռ դժգոհ էլ եք, որ էս հաշվով է խաղը ավարտվե՞լ... :Shok:   :Blink:  Ստեղ են ասել՝ թան էլ չէ, փրթած մածուն: Պիտի Միլանի Սանտա Մարիա դե լա Գրացե տաճարում մի քանի օր շարունակ զանգերը չլռեն, տեղի կարդինալն էլ օրը 24 ժամ երգի առ Աստված:

----------

REAL_ist (22.10.2009), Սերխիո (22.10.2009)

----------


## Legolas

> Միլանն ապացուցեց, որ չթաղած դիակ ա, վրան էլ ճանճեր են հավաքվում: Մեկ-մեկ քամի ա լինում, քշվում են. երեկ էդ օրն էր: Դեռ դժգոհ էլ եք, որ էս հաշվով է խաղը ավարտվե՞լ...  Ստեղ են ասել՝ թան էլ չէ, փրթած մածուն: Պիտի Միլանի Սանտա Մարի դե լա Գրացե տաճարում մի քանի օր շարունակ զանգերը չլռեն, տեղի կարդինալն էլ օրը 24 ժամ երգի առ Աստված:


նու նե գրիմի , նե գրիմի տամ :Jpit:  
 Միլանը երբ ուզում ա   էտ քամին առաջանում ա ու քշվցվում ա, եղավ :Cool: 
Միլանի Սանտա Մարի դե լա Գրացե տաճարում կարելի ա Պիռլոյի մաստեռսկի հարվածի կենացը խմել :Think:

----------

Venus (22.10.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> նու նե գրիմի , նե գրիմի տամ 
>  Միլանը երբ ուզում ա   էտ քամին առաջանում ա ու քշվցվում ա, եղավ
> Միլանի Սանտա Մարի դե լա Գրացե տաճարում կարելի ա Պիռլոյի մաստեռսկի հարվածի կենացը խմել


Միլանի ուզելը շատ քիչ ա... մրցակից թիմն ա որոշում՝ էդ քամին գալիս ա՞, թե՞ ոչ :Stop: 
Սանտա Մարիա դե լա Գրացեում կարաք Միլանի բախտի կենացը խմեք, մի հատ էլ Մուշկան Նիսալավուրտի հարբած փղերից զոհաբերեք, որ էսպիսի անատամ խաղերի կամ շարային քայլքի ժամանակ հաղթեն:

----------


## Venus

> Միլանն ապացուցեց, որ չթաղած դիակ ա, վրան էլ ճանճեր են հավաքվում: Մեկ-մեկ քամի ա լինում, քշվում են. երեկ էդ օրն էր: Դեռ դժգոհ էլ եք, որ էս հաշվով է խաղը ավարտվե՞լ...  Ստեղ են ասել՝ թան էլ չէ, փրթած մածուն: Պիտի Միլանի Սանտա Մարիա դե լա Գրացե տաճարում մի քանի օր շարունակ զանգերը չլռեն, տեղի կարդինալն էլ օրը 24 ժամ երգի առ Աստված:


Հա դե իհարկե չեմ հիշում Ռեալի մի խաղ որ պենալով չավարտվի, իրանց տարերքն է պենալներ խփելը: 
Իսկ ինչ մնում  է Միլանին խնդրում եմ չսխալվեք դուք խոսում եք համաշխարհային գրանտ ակումբի մասին ոչ թե "Փյունիկի" կամ "Միկա"-ի որ մի քանի օր էլ տաճարում զանգերրը չլռեն: 
Հաշվից դժգոհ եմ, հաղորդավարից նույնպես: Ճանճեր էլ Միլանի վրա մենակ ձեր դառը երազներում կհավաքվեն  :Tongue: 
Միլան Չեմպիոն Պիռլո սուպեռ, Պատո Ուռա  :Hands Up:

----------

Legolas (22.10.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Հա դե իհարկե չեմ հիշում Ռեալի մի խաղ որ պենալով չավարտվի, իրանց տարերքն է պենալներ խփելը: 
> Իսկ ինչ մնում  է Միլանին խնդրում եմ չսխալվեք դուք խոսում եք համաշխարհային գրանտ ակումբի մասին ոչ թե "Փյունիկի" կամ "Միկա"-ի որ մի քանի օր էլ տաճարում զանգերրը չլռեն: 
> Հաշվից դժգոհ եմ, հաղորդավարից նույնպես: Ճանճեր էլ Միլանի վրա մենակ ձեր դառը երազներում կհավաքվեն 
> Միլան Չեմպիոն Պիռլո սուպեռ, Պատո Ուռա


Ուրեմն դու Ռեալից շատ քիչ խաղ ես դիտել: Միլանն էլ ուզում ա տիեզերական գրանդ լինի, եթե դիակ ա, ասում եմ՝ դիակ ա, զանգերն էլ հոգու հանգստյան համար եմ ասում...
Հաշվի համար, էլի եմ ասում, պիտի զոհասեղան սարքեք, իսկ իմ երազները դառը չեն լինում, կարմիր ու սև էլ չեն լինում :Tongue: 

Ամոթ քեզ, Ռեալ, որ մի հատ Միլան չջարդեցիր երեկ :Angry2:  :Clean:

----------

Legolas (22.10.2009)

----------


## Legolas

> Միլանի ուզելը շատ քիչ ա... մրցակից թիմն ա որոշում՝ էդ քամին գալիս ա՞, թե՞ ոչ
> Սանտա Մարիա դե լա Գրացեում կարաք Միլանի բախտի կենացը խմեք, մի հատ էլ Մուշկան Նիսալավուրտի հարբած փղերից զոհաբերեք, որ էսպիսի անատամ խաղերի կամ շարային քայլքի ժամանակ հաղթեն:


հլա միրոպեեեեեե :Stop:     էտ էլ իրա ընտրած ոճն էր, , համաձայն եմ երեկ Ռեալն ավելի ուժեղ էր , ուղղակի երեկվա խաղն ուրիշ էր էլի Աստղ ջան , հասկացա՞ր   :Admin: , անպայման հաղթանակ էր պետք  , համ պետք էր ապացուցել որ հզորը մնում ա հզոր, համ ես էի շատ ուզում որ հաղթեն :    Մուշկանի մասին էլ ասեմ  - էլ  ինչ փիղ առանց հարբելու?

----------

Venus (22.10.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> հլա միրոպեեեեեե    էտ էլ իրա ընտրած ոճն էր, , համաձայն եմ երեկ Ռեալն ավելի ուժեղ էր , ուղղակի երեկվա խաղն ուրիշ էր էլի Աստղ ջան , հասկացա՞ր  , անպայման հաղթանակ էր պետք  , համ պետք էր ապացուցել որ հզորը մնում ա հզոր, համ ես էի շատ ուզում որ հաղթեն :    Մուշկանի մասին էլ ասեմ  - էլ  ինչ փիղ առանց հարբելու?


Հզոր լինելը ապացուցում են առաջին 60 րոպեն տեղում կանգնած Գրանդ Քենդիի պոնչիկ ուտելո՞վ :Shok:

----------


## Legolas

> Ամոթ քեզ, Ռեալ, որ մի հատ Միլան չջարդեցիր երեկ


Զսպիր ցասումդ Աստղ :Liolx: , Ռեալը սաղին էլ կջարդի արխայոին, տոլկա նե Միլան :Nono:

----------

Venus (22.10.2009)

----------


## Legolas

> Հզոր լինելը ապացուցում են առաջին 60 րոպեն տեղում կանգնած Գրանդ Քենդիի պոնչիկ ուտելո՞վ


եթե պոնչիկ ուտելուց հետո պիտի ֆանտաստիկ հարված կատարես`այո :Yes:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Զսպիր ցասումդ Աստղ, Ռեալը սաղին էլ կջարդի արխայոին, տոլկա նե Միլան


Հենց բոլորին՝ առանց բացառության :Nono:  Այսօր Միլանը չի կարող համեմատվել Ռեալի հետ: Բախտ էր բերեց էլի վըյհ:



> եթե պոնչիկ ուտելուց հետո պիտի ֆանտաստիկ հարված կատարես`այո


Մի օր էդ պոնչիկը կոկորդում է մնալու...  :Ok:

----------


## Venus

> Հենց բոլորին՝ առանց բացառության Այսօր Միլանը չի կարող համեմատվել Ռեալի հետ: Բախտ էր բերեց էլի վըյհ:
> 
> Մի օր էդ պոնչիկը կոկորդում է մնալու...


Միլանը միշտ էլ կա ու կմնա Միլան: Իրա բախտը չի բերում է, այլ ինքը հաղթում է, որովհետև կարող է:  :Smile: 
Ինքը ոչ մի թիմի հետ էլ չի համեմատվի, որովհետև Միլանը լավագույնն է  :Ok:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Միլանը միշտ էլ կա ու կմնա Միլան: Իրա բախտը չի բերում է, այլ ինքը հաղթում է, որովհետև կարող է: 
> Ինքը ոչ մի թիմի հետ էլ չի համեմատվի, որովհետև Միլանը լավագույնն է


Լավագույնն է դիակների մեջ :Smile:

----------


## Venus

Խնդրած կլինեմ մյուս անգամ նման չարտահայտվել լա՞վ
ես իմ գրածներում ոչ մի վիրավորական բան չեմ գրել Ռեալին :Nono: 
Արտահայտիր կարծիքդ  առանց վիրավորանքների /դիակներ չկան/

Միլան Չեմպիոն  Միլանը  լավագույնն է լավագույնների մեջ  :Hands Up:

----------


## Legolas

> Հենց բոլորին՝ առանց բացառության Այսօր Միլանը չի կարող համեմատվել Ռեալի հետ: Բախտ էր բերեց էլի վըյհ:
> 
> Մի օր էդ պոնչիկը կոկորդում է մնալու...


ստեղ չէի ,  հա բա առանց բախտ  նամ նեկուդա իծի  :Wink:    ասել եմ ախր Ռեալն ուժեղ էր, բայց երեկ պիտի Միլանը կրեր վաաաաաայ :Angry2:  
պոնչիկը էս եքա վախտ ա կոկորդում ա , արդեն մարսցվում ա կարծես :Think:  :Think:  :Tongue:

----------


## h.s.

Լավ, ինչ եք կռիվ անում: Ըստ տրամաբանության Ռեալը պիտի հաղթեր, որովհետև Միլանը բոլոր ցուցանիշներով զիջում էր Ռեալին: Դատավորն էլ շատ վատ էր վարում խաղը, մի հատ պենալ չդրեց, մի հատ էլ մաքուր գոլ չհաշվեց:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Խնդրած կլինեմ մյուս անգամ նման չարտահայտվել լա՞վ
> ես իմ գրածներում ոչ մի վիրավորական բան չեմ գրել Ռեալին
> Արտահայտիր կարծիքդ  առանց վիրավորանքների /դիակներ չկան/
> 
> Միլան Չեմպիոն  Միլանը  լավագույնն է լավագույնների մեջ


Վիրավորակա՞ն :Shok:   :Jpit: 
Ես իմ կարծիքը արտահայտում եմ այնպես, ինչպես ցանկանում եմ... քո համար դժվար է ընդունել, ընկալում ես որպես վիրավորական: Իսկ այն, թե Ռեալի հասցեին վիրավորական բան չես գրել, դա չի ենթադրում, որ ես իմ գնատականը Միլանի խաղին պիտի չգրեմ :Clean: :

----------


## Ambrosine

> ստեղ չէի ,  հա բա առանց բախտ  նամ նեկուդա իծի    ասել եմ ախր Ռեալն ուժեղ էր, բայց երեկ պիտի Միլանը կրեր վաաաաաայ 
> պոնչիկը էս եքա վախտ ա կոկորդում ա , արդեն մարսցվում ա կարծես


Երեկ պիտի կրեր, որովհետև իր վրա էիր խաղադրույք կատարե՞լ :Angry2:  Չպիտի կրեր :Stop:  Արժանի չէր :Angry2: yyyyyyyyyyyyyyy

----------


## Legolas

> Լավագույնն է դիակների մեջ


եթե դիակը ցանկացած պահի կարա հառնի ու ամենահզոր ակումբին ասի  , ուրեմն 
նե տակ ուժ պռաստօյ դիակ :Acute:

----------


## Legolas

> Խնդրած կլինեմ մյուս անգամ նման չարտահայտվել լա՞վ
> ես իմ գրածներում ոչ մի վիրավորական բան չեմ գրել Ռեալին
> Արտահայտիր կարծիքդ  առանց վիրավորանքների /դիակներ չկան/
> 
> Միլան Չեմպիոն  Միլանը  լավագույնն է լավագույնների մեջ


Վեներա, էտը իգռա , իռայ ի տի :Jpit:  մի ջղայնացի կարևորը :Smile:

----------


## Ambrosine

> եթե դիակը ցանկացած պահի կարա հառնի ու ամենահզոր ակումբին ասի  , ուրեմն 
> նե տակ ուժ պռաստօյ դիակ


Դե արդեն ասել եմ՝ կակօյ դիակ... վրան ճանճեր են հավաքվում, որոնք մեկ-մեկ քշվում են բարեգութ քամու կողմից, որը գուցե Բեռլուսկոնիի փողերի հոտի վրա է գալիս. էդքան բան :Smile: 

Ես էսքանը չէի ասի, բանավիճելու ժամանակը չունեմ, բայց արի ու տես, որ դեռ հաշվից էլ եք դժգոհ :Shok:

----------


## Legolas

> Երեկ պիտի կրեր, որովհետև իր վրա էիր խաղադրույք կատարե՞լ Չպիտի կրեր Արժանի չէրyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


չեղաաաաաավ խաղադրուք ասում ես՞՞՞ բա եղավ , ու դու խաղադրույքն ընդունեցիր որպես իմ մեց ցանկության պատճառ՞՞՞  :Santa:

----------


## h.s.

> եթե դիակը ցանկացած պահի կարա հառնի ու *ամենահզոր* ակումբին ասի  , ուրեմն 
> նե տակ ուժ պռաստօյ դիակ


Ռեալը ամանահզորը չի :Nono:  Առանց Ռոնալդուի ուղղակի չի կարում խաղա: Կական էլ, որ շատերի կարծիքով ամենալավն էր, ոչ մի բանով աչքի չի ընկնում

----------


## Ambrosine

> չեղաաաաաավ խաղադրուք ասում ես՞՞՞ բա եղավ , ու դու խաղադրույքն ընդունեցիր որպես իմ մեց ցանկության պատճառ՞՞՞


Ես չգիտեմ՝ քո մեծ ցանկության պատճառը որն ա, բայց գիտեմ, որ իմ ցանկությունը աբսուրդ գրառումներ գոնե չտեսնելն է:

----------


## Legolas

> Դե արդեն ասել եմ՝ կակօյ դիակ... վրան ճանճեր են հավաքվում, որոնք մեկ-մեկ քշվում են բարեգութ քամու կողմից, որը գուցե Բեռլուսկոնիի փողերի հոտի վրա է գալիս. էդքան բան
> 
> Ես էսքանը չէի ասի, բանավիճելու ժամանակը չունեմ, բայց արի ու տես, որ դեռ հաշվից էլ եք դժգոհ


բա գիտես ես ունեմ՞՞ ուղակի քո հետ բանավիճելը հաճելի ա :Smile: 
դե փողերը հա ել կան ու կան :Wink: 




> Ռեալը ամանահզորը չի Առանց Ռոնալդուի ուղղակի չի կարում խաղա: Կական էլ, որ շատերի կարծիքով ամենալավն էր, ոչ մի բանով աչքի չի ընկնում


երեկվա խաղով դատողություններ մի արա , երեկվանը դուրս էր բոլոր օրինաչափություններից։ ամենահզորի պահը դե պարզա իմ կարրծիքն ա  , դրանում կհամոզվենք դեռ ապագայում,  մենակ էտ ֆուտբոլիստների առկայությունը ...




> Ես չգիտեմ՝ քո մեծ ցանկության պատճառը որն ա, բայց գիտեմ, որ իմ ցանկությունը աբսուրդ գրառումներ գոնե չտեսնելն է:


ես աբսուրդ գրագում եմ արել՞՞  ես սաղ տոշնի եմ ասել :Cool:

----------


## Ambrosine

> բա գիտես ես ունեմ՞՞ ուղակի քո հետ բանավիճելը հաճելի ա
> դե փողերը հա ել կան ու կան


Շնորհակալություն :Smile: 




> ես աբսուրդ գրագում եմ արել՞՞  ես սաղ տոշնի եմ ասել


Ես քեզ հետ չէի՝ աբսուրդ գրառման առումով :Wink: 
Բայց դու էլ անհասկանալի բաներ ես գրում՝ <<Միլանը պիտի կրեր...>>: Բայց Ռեալն էլ պիտի կրեր, հասկանում եմ, որ Միլանը շա~տ վատ վիճակում է ու ցանկություն ունի ապացուցելու, որ դեռ հարություն կառնի, բայց Ռեալն էլ պիտի կրեր, որ ապահովեր առաջատարի իր տեղը խմբում: Եթե էսպես խաղալով ամեն թիմ հաջողության հասնի, կարան երրորդ մասի կներեք արտահայտությանս՝ պպզողները ցանկացած մրցաշարի գավաթ նվաճել: Սա նույնիսկ Չելսիի տակտիկան չէր Բարսելոնի նկատմամբ, որ ամբողջ թիմով պաշտպանվում էին. էլի կարող էինք ասել՝ կեցցեն, շատ լավ են պաշտպանվում: Երեկ ես չգիտեմ՝ ինչ տեսա:

----------


## h.s.

> երեկվա խաղով դատողություններ մի արա , երեկվանը դուրս էր բոլոր օրինաչափություններից։ ամենահզորի պահը դե պարզա իմ կարրծիքն ա  , դրանում կհամոզվենք դեռ ապագայում,  մենակ էտ ֆուտբոլիստների առկայությունը ...
> B


Էտ ֆուտբոլիստների առկայությունը բան չի ասում: Հազար անգամ լավ չի Բենզեմայի փոխարեն Իգուաինը խաղար: Բայց էն, որ 35 միլիոնա իրա համար տրվել, արդեն ճնշողա պահեստայինների նստարանին պահելը

----------


## Legolas

> Ես քեզ հետ չէի՝ աբսուրդ գրառման առումով


հաղթողներին չեն դատում:




> Բայց դու էլ անհասկանալի բաներ ես գրում՝ <<Միլանը պիտի կրեր...>>: Բայց Ռեալն էլ պիտի կրեր


 միանգամայն հասկանալի  արտահայտություն :Ok:  Ռեալը դեռ 
շատ ա կրելու , երեկվա պարտությունից էլ ոչ մի բան չի կորել։



> Երեկ ես չգիտեմ՝ ինչ տեսա:


միանգամայն ճիշտ ես, երեկ ոչ սովորական բան ես տեսել :Yes:

----------


## Ambrosine

> հաղթողներին չեն դատում:


Նայած՝ ով :Tongue: :




> միանգամայն ճիշտ ես, երեկ ոչ սովորական բան ես տեսել


Հա, ճիշտ ես, ես երեկ ֆուտբոլ չեմ տեսել :Xeloq:

----------


## Սերխիո

Երեկ ԲՎԻՆ-ը փողեր կպցրեց իրա հովանավորյալների շնորհիվ , սա ՝ ի գիտություն , իսկ մի  բան էլ ավելացնեմ , Կական աչքիցս ընկավ , կեղծ բարեպաշտ ...

----------


## Սերխիո

մեկել մի բան ավելացնեմ ,ազնիվ խոսք պարտությունը դարդս չէ, այլ այն, որ  ռոնալդինյան ենքան  էր վզին վեկալել ,որ խփում էր լեգենդին , ախր ,այ փսլնքոտ  կատալոնյան վիժվածք, դու ետքան կա՞ս …ամոթ ուղղակի սաղ թիմին , որ տեղը չդրին … Հույսս էս թուլամորթերը չեն այլ Ռոնալդուն , ա՛յ սատանա է նա :Hands Up:

----------

Ambrosine (22.10.2009), REAL_ist (25.10.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> մեկել մի բան ավելացնեմ ,ազնիվ խոսք պարտությունը դարդս չէ, այլ այն, որ  ռոնալդինյան ենքան  էր վզին վեկալել ,որ խփում էր լեգենդին , ախր ,այ փսլնքոտ  կատալոնյան վիժվածք, դու ետքան կա՞ս …ամոթ ուղղակի սաղ թիմին , որ տեղը չդրին … Հույսս էս թուլամորթերը չեն այլ Ռոնալդուն , ա՛յ սատանա է նա


Որ ֆուտբոլիստին ու նրա նախկին թիմին չես սիրում, հասկացանք, իսկ ինչու՞ ես նման անձնական վիրավորանք հասցնում նրա  :Think:

----------

Venus (23.10.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> մեկել մի բան ավելացնեմ ,ազնիվ խոսք պարտությունը դարդս չէ, այլ այն, որ  ռոնալդինյան ենքան  էր վզին վեկալել ,որ խփում էր լեգենդին , ախր ,այ փսլնքոտ  կատալոնյան վիժվածք, դու ետքան կա՞ս …ամոթ ուղղակի սաղ թիմին , որ տեղը չդրին … Հույսս էս թուլամորթերը չեն այլ Ռոնալդուն , ա՛յ սատանա է նա


Ես նույնիսկ չգիտեի՝ ինչ բառերով արտահայտել զայրույթս :Sad: ... ճագարիկը երևի ճագար ա ուզում դառնա :Bad:

----------

davidus (23.10.2009)

----------


## Սերխիո

> Որ ֆուտբոլիստին ու նրա նախկին թիմին չես սիրում, հասկացանք, իսկ ինչու՞ ես նման անձնական վիրավորանք հասցնում նրա


Վիրավորել եմ , որտեև հասնում ա,  բայց ցենզուրայի մեջ, իսկ վիրավորանք ստեղ բոլորն էլ անում են ,երբ տեղը գալիս ա, սուրբ մի ձևացի :Wink:  http://www.akumb.am/showpost.php?p=1...postcount=2937

----------

Legolas (23.10.2009), Morpheus_NS (24.10.2009)

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Երեկ ԲՎԻՆ-ը փողեր կպցրեց իրա հովանավորյալների շնորհիվ , սա ՝ ի գիտություն , իսկ մի  բան էլ ավելացնեմ , Կական աչքիցս ընկավ , կեղծ բարեպաշտ ...


Հետաքրքիրա, իսկ ինչի՞ կեղծ բարեպաշտ :Think:

----------


## Tyler

Էդ Միլանը շատ տարօրինակ թիմ ա՝ իրանց առաջնությունում ամենատափակ թիմին կկրվեն, բայց ուժեղների դեմ բախտները բերում ա: Չեմ ասում լավ էր խաղում, որովհետև լավ խաղ չկար ընդեղ: Ռեալն էլ մի բան չեր, բայց դե, համեմատաբար նորմալ էին խաղում:




> այլ այն, որ  ռոնալդինյան ենքան  էր վզին վեկալել ,որ խփում էր լեգենդին , ախր ,այ փսլնքոտ  կատալոնյան վիժվածք, դու ետքան կա՞ս …


Ոոոոոնց, Ռաուլին ա խփել էդ ..........-ը?????  :Angry2:  

Խաղի վերջին 10-15 րոպեն չեմ նայել...

----------


## Սերխիո

> Հետաքրքիրա, իսկ ինչի՞ կեղծ բարեպաշտ


Հարցնում ես, քանի որ նրա հարցազրույցները չես կարդացել , բայց դու երևի չես էլ նկատել նրա անլուրջ խաղը , կասեմ ավելին ,  վերջի րոպեներին ետ <<պրոֆեսիոնալ>>  ֆուտբոլիստի վրա գոռում էր ոչ թե Ռաուլը կամ Իկերը , այլ Դրենտը , քանի որ հղի կնոջ նման էր վազում , մի քիչ էլ Չառլի Չապլինի դերասանությունն էր անում :Angry2: 

Հ.Գ.
մի քիչ պոզիտիվ` Ռոնալդու գատով :Hands Up:

----------

Morpheus_NS (24.10.2009), REAL_ist (25.10.2009)

----------


## Tyler

> Հ.Գ.
> մի քիչ պոզիտիվ` Ռոնալդու գատով


Նե սավսեմ  :Jpit:  Միլանի հետ պատասխանին նոր պատրաստ կլնի, չնայած կարևորը հենց էդ ա, ցույց կտան մի հատ ով ով ա  :Cool:

----------


## h.s.

Սպորտինգ- Ռեալ 0:0  :Tongue: 

Սպասում եմ վաղը Բարսայի հաղթանակին :Smile:

----------

Yellow Raven (25.10.2009)

----------


## Arman_I

Ռեալի հերթական անհաջող խաղը...Իհարկե դեռ շուտ է եզրահանգումներ անելը,բայց որոշ բաներ ուրվագծվում են կարծես(ոչ դրական աոումով իհարկե)Սպասենք Բարսի վաղվա խաղին...

----------


## Taurus

Kaka-ին ինչ ա եղել?
չեմ հասկանում, էս պահին միակ "ողջ մնացած" հարձակվողը Raul-ն ա?

----------


## REAL_ist

Հա վրա վրա վնասվածք ստացան սաղ, շամանի ինչն եմ ասել :Angry2:  Բայց ոնցոր լուրջ չեն, մյուս խաղում կխաղան արդեն: Կական շատ դժվարա հարմարվում, բայց պահերի տակ արդեն նմանվումա իրան:

Էն անասուն սուդյան ետ միակ մնացած հարձակվողի մաքուր գոլը չհաշվեց, աչկիս Միլանի հետ խաղի պարքտն էր վերցնում :Think:

----------


## Tyler

Խայտառակ խաղ էր: Ճիշտ ա Ռաուլը մաքուր գոլ խփեց, բայց դե մեկա, սաղ խաղի ընթացքում միակ պահը էդ էր.......

----------


## Yellow Raven

Գոլը մաքուր չէր փոխանցում կատարող ֆուտբոլիստը ձեռքով կասեցրեց գնդակը :Smile: 
Նայեք 3:58-ում պարզ երևումա՝

----------

Arman_I (25.10.2009), h.s. (25.10.2009)

----------


## REAL_ist

Պարզ դոշով խաղա երևում:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Պարզ դոշով խաղա երևում:


Դո՞շ :Shok:  
Մաքսիմում կարելիա ուս ընդունել, բայց դե ձեռի վերևի հատվածինա կպնում... Համենայն դեպս էս անկյունից տենցա երևում :Wink:

----------


## Taurus

> Խայտառակ խաղ էր: Ճիշտ ա Ռաուլը մաքուր գոլ խփեց, բայց դե մեկա, սաղ խաղի ընթացքում միակ պահը էդ էր.......


Ինչ էս ասում? ուշադիր նայի, 1-ին պասի ժամանակ ռաուլը խաղից դուրս էր

----------


## REAL_ist

Ինչ խաղից դուրս? Երբվանիցա պաշտպանի հետ մի գծի վրա լինելը խաղից դուրս?

----------

Ambrosine (27.10.2009)

----------


## h.s.

> Ինչ խաղից դուրս? Երբվանիցա պաշտպանի հետ մի գծի վրա լինելը խաղից դուրս?


Դատավորը ոչ թե խաղից դուրսա գրանցել, այլ ձեռքով խաղ :Wink:

----------

Yellow Raven (27.10.2009), Լեո (27.10.2009)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Ժող չեմ նայել խաղերը, բայց հաշիվները գիտեմ, Ռեալի մոտ ճգնաժամա :Tongue:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Ռեալի մոտ ճգնաժամա


Ճգնաժամը կազմավորված թմերի մոտա լինում, ոչ թե նոր խաղը գտնող թմերի:

----------


## Taurus

> Ճգնաժամը կազմավորված թմերի մոտա լինում, ոչ թե նոր խաղը գտնող թմերի:


Alcorcon [4 - 0] Real Madrid
16'	[1 - 0]	Borja 		
22'	[2 - 0]	A. Arbeloa (o.g.) 		
40'	[3 - 0]	Ernesto 		
52'	[4 - 0]	Borja

----------

h.s. (28.10.2009), Yellow Raven (28.10.2009)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Ճգնաժամը կազմավորված թմերի մոտա լինում, ոչ թե նոր խաղը գտնող թմերի:


ռեալի մոտ ամեն ինչա տենց ուշ տեղ հասնում :Smile:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Alcorcon [4 - 0] Real Madrid
> 16'	[1 - 0]	Borja 		
> 22'	[2 - 0]	A. Arbeloa (o.g.) 		
> 40'	[3 - 0]	Ernesto 		
> 52'	[4 - 0]	Borja


Ցավակցում եմ ռեալի բոլոր երկրպագուներին

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Պետք չի մանրանալ, ոչ մի թիմ (իհարկե նորմալ թիմի մասին է խոսքը) դիտմամբ չի պարտվի, ենել եսիմ որ երորդ դիվիզիոնի թիմին էտ կարգի խոշոր հաշվով, շաաատ են խոսում ռեալի պահեստային խաղացողների մասին, որոնք չեն կարողանում տեղ գտնել հիմնական կազմում, այնքան շատ են պրոֆեսիոնալները, որ իրենց տեղ չկա հիմնական կազմում, էտ ֆուտբոլիստները չէին որ <<խայտառակեցին>> ռեալին, 2-րդ կազմի խաղացողները առաջինին ոչնչով չեն զիջում :LOL: , ինչ եմ ուզում ասել պետք չի այդքան մեծամտանալ :Wink:  էդ հաստատ մի օր իրեն զգացնել կտա :Shok: , չգիտեմ ինձ թվում է հերու չեն այդ օրերը

----------


## davidus

> Պետք չի մանրանալ, ոչ մի թիմ (իհարկե նորմալ թիմի մասին է խոսքը) դիտմամբ չի պարտվի, ենել եսիմ որ երորդ դիվիզիոնի թիմին էտ կարգի խոշոր հաշվով,


մեծ փողերի աշխարհում անհնարին բան չկա..... ռեալը միշտ էլ "ղումարբազ" թիմ ա եղել ու կլինի, էտ նորություն չի, բայց մերոնց անուն կպցնելուց առաջ մի հատ ձերոնց նայեք... թե չէ մոռացել եք ոնց էր խեղճ բարսելոնը տանջվում շախտյորի ձեռքը????? տեսաք?? որ վայրկյանին ուզեցին (չէ, ավելի շուտ որ վայրկյանին պետք էր) գոլը խփեցին.... գործի բերումով շփվում եմ բուքմերքերական գրասենյակների հետ ու շատ լավ տեսնում եմ, թե իրականում ինչ ա դաշտում կատարվում....

----------


## davidus

> ......կարելի էր պարտվել, բայց ոչ էտ հաշվով....


հաշիվը շատ մեծ կապ ունի... շատ պարզ բացատրեմ.... ոչ ոք չէր հավատում, որ ռեալը կարող ա 4 հատ գոլ ուտի... դրա համար ամեն գոլից հետո "գոլ չլինելու" գործաքիցը շատ ավելի փոքր էր /այսինքն հավանականությունը մեծ էր, որ գոլ չի լինի/.... ամեն գոլից բոլորը մտածում էին, որ էտ վերջին գոլն ա լինելու... բայց դե արի ու տես որ 4 հատ գոլ եղավ ու ոչ ռեալի կողմից......  ամբողջ աշխարհը պարտվեց` հավատալով, որ էլ գոլ չի լինելու....

----------


## Legolas

> Ցավակցում եմ ռեալի բոլոր երկրպագուներին


պատասխան հանդիպում չկա?? :Angry2:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> հաշիվը շատ մեծ կապ ունի... շատ պարզ բացատրեմ.... ոչ ոք չէր հավատում, որ ռեալը կարող ա 4 հատ գոլ ուտի... դրա համար ամեն գոլից հետո "գոլ չլինելու" գործաքիցը շատ ավելի փոքր էր /այսինքն հավանականությունը մեծ էր, որ գոլ չի լինի/.... ամեն գոլից բոլորը մտածում էին, որ էտ վերջին գոլն ա լինելու... բայց դե արի ու տես որ 4 հատ գոլ եղավ ու ոչ ռեալի կողմից......  ամբողջ աշխարհը պարտվեց` հավատալով, որ էլ գոլ չի լինելու....


Ռեալն ու Բարսելոնան էն թիմերն են, որ իրանց արժանապատվությունը ավելի կարևորա, քան կեղծ ճանապարհով վաստակած կոպեկները, նենց որ ինձ չի թվում, որ բուքմեյքերների մատը խառը լինի էս պարտության մեջ :Smile: 
Իսկ մարդիկ ավելի շատ պարտված կլինեն՝ ամեն գոլից հետո դնելով, որ հաջորդ գոլը Ռեալը կխփի :Smile:  Բուքմեյքերները իրոք Ռեալի հաշվին ահագին փող աշխատեցին :Smile: 

Իսկ Ռեալը այնքան էլ երկրորդ կազմով չէր խաղում, ավելի շուտ կիսաերկրորդ, եթե հաշվի առնենք, որ Ռաուլն ու Բենզեման խաղադաշտում էին :Smile: 

Ես էլ գիտեի մենակ Բարսելոնանա Ռեալի 4 գոլի տարբերությամբ կրում :Cray: 
Ոչինչ էս անգամ 5 գոլի տարբերությամբ կհաղթենք :Jpit:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Ռեալն ու Բարսելոնան էն թիմերն են, որ իրանց արժանապատվությունը ավելի կարևորա, քան կեղծ ճանապարհով վաստակած կոպեկները, նենց որ ինձ չի թվում, որ բուքմեյքերների մատը խառը լինի էս պարտության մեջ
> Իսկ մարդիկ ավելի շատ պարտված կլինեն՝ ամեն գոլից հետո դնելով, որ հաջորդ գոլը Ռեալը կխփի Բուքմեյքերները իրոք Ռեալի հաշվին ահագին փող աշխատեցին
> 
> Իսկ Ռեալը այնքան էլ երկրորդ կազմով չէր խաղում, ավելի շուտ կիսաերկրորդ, եթե հաշվի առնենք, որ Ռաուլն ու Բենզեման խաղադաշտում էին
> 
> Ես էլ գիտեի մենակ Բարսելոնանա Ռեալի 4 գոլի տարբերությամբ կրում
> Ոչինչ էս անգամ 5 գոլի տարբերությամբ կհաղթենք


Չե համամիտ չեմ քո հետ, կապ չունի ռեալնա թե Բարսելոնը, դժվար չի գոնե մի հոգու կաշառելը, ասենք օրինակ դարպասապահին, գնդակները բացա թողնում, պատճառաբանելով, որ այդ օրը իրենը չեր և խաղը չստացվեց, դէ էտ 1000-ից մեկա տենց լինում, բայց որ Ռեալն ու Բարսան էլ են կաշառք վերցնում էտ հաստատա

----------


## davidus

> դժվար չի գոնե մի հոգու կաշառելը, ասենք օրինակ դարպասապահին


ինչ դարպասապահ, ինչ բան.... նման հարցերը լուծվում են շատ ավելի վերևի մակարդակում... օր. ակումբի փաստացի տիրոջ ու նախագահի..... ժողովուրդ, մենք ուղղակի չենք կարա պատկերացնենք, թե ինչ մեծ թվերի հետ են մարդիկ խաղում.... մի բան պատմեմ.... արաբական ֆուտբոլ էր... նստած էին արաբ շեյխերը... թիմերից մեկը հաղթում էր *2:1* հաշվով.... մել էլ հանկարծ 85 թե 86 րոպեին տուգանայինում խախտում արցին ու նշանակվեց 11 մետրանոց.... դե հարված կատարողը գոլը խփեց.... հաշիվը դարձավ *2:2*     ..........ու ՍԿՍՎԵՑ... մեկ էլ ցույց տվեցին էտ շեյխերից մեկին, որը մինչև էտ ուրախութունից 56-րդ երկնքում էր.... գազագած տեղից վեր թռավ, ԱՆՁԱՄԲ իջավ դաշտ, մատով կանչեց մրցավարին, ինչ որ բան ականջին ասեց նույն գազազած տոնով.....և Օ ՀՐԱՇՔ.... մի րոպե հետո հաշիվը կրկին դարձավ *2:1*.... դե արի ու արժանապատվությունից ու վեհ գաղափարներից խոսա.... եթե մեկը կգտնվի որ ինձ կկարողանա համոզել, որ եվրոպայում նույնը չի, ուղղակի ավելի ցիվիլ տարբերակով, կասեմ հալալա..

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> ինչ դարպասապահ, ինչ բան.... նման հարցերը լուծվում են շատ ավելի վերևի մակարդակում... օր. ակումբի փաստացի տիրոջ ու նախագահի..... ժողովուրդ, մենք ուղղակի չենք կարա պատկերացնենք, թե ինչ մեծ թվերի հետ են մարդիկ խաղում.... մի բան պատմեմ.... արաբական ֆուտբոլ էր... նստած էին արաբ շեյխերը... թիմերից մեկը հաղթում էր 2:1 հաշվով.... մել էլ հանկարծ 85 թե 86 րոպեին տուգանայինում խախտում արցին ու նշանակվեց 11 մետրանոց.... դե հարված կատարողը գոլը խփեց.... հաշիվը դարձավ 2:2     ..........ու ՍԿՍՎԵՑ... մեկ էլ ցույց տվեցին էտ շեյխերից մեկին, որը մինչև էտ ուրախութունից 56-րդ երկնքում էր.... գազագած տեղից վեր թռավ, ԱՆՁԱՄԲ իջավ դաշտ, մատով կանչեց մրցավարին, ինչ որ բան ականջին ասեց նույն գազազած տոնով.....և Օ ՀՐԱՇՔ.... մի րոպե հետո հաշիվը կրկին դարձավ *2:1*.... դե արի ու արժանապատվությունից ու վեհ գաղափարներից խոսա.... եթե մեկը կգտվվի որ ինձ կկարողանա համոզել, որ եվրոպայում նույնը չի, ուղղակի ավելի ցիվիլ տարբերակով, կասեմ հալալա..


ավելի վերև մարդկանցովէլա արվում կոնկրետ խաղացողներով էլ, կարողա հետո մի քիչ հարաբերությունները փողվեն էտ դավաճան խաղացողի նկատմամբ, բայց նա իր գործը կարողանում է անել և եթե կգտնվի ինչ որ մեկը որ կարող է ինձ ապացուցել որ ֆուտբոլիսները ևս չեն կաշառվում կասեմ ՀԱԼԱԼԱ :Wink:  :Hands Up:

----------


## Լեո

4-0

----------

Ապե Ջան (28.10.2009)

----------


## h.s.

> 4-0, խնդալու ա


Նայած ում համար: Բարսայի երկրպագուների համար իսկականից խնդալուա :Tongue: , իսկ Ռեալի երկրպագուների համար...

Ասեմ որ Ռեալը նորմալ էլ սաստավա հանել:

----------


## Լեո

> Ասեմ որ Ռեալը նորմալ էլ սաստավա հանել:


Չեմ կարծում, որ երկրորդ դիվիզիոնի թիմը իրոք կարողացել ա նման առավելություն ունենալ Ռեալի նկատմամբ: Սա Ռեալի հերթական ֆինդուֆլուշկեքից ա:

----------

davidus (31.10.2009), Taurus (28.10.2009)

----------


## h.s.

> Չեմ կարծում, որ *երկրորդ* դիվիզիոնի թիմը իրոք կարողացել ա նման առավելություն ունենալ Ռեալի նկատմամբ: Սա Ռեալի հերթական ֆինդուֆլուշկեքից ա:


Երրորդ դիվիզիոնի թիմա: Ռեալի սաստավն էլ՝
Ռեալ՝ Դուդեկ, Արբելոա, Մեցելդեր, Ալբիոլ, Դրենտե, Դիարրա, Գուտի (Գագո, 46), Գրաներո (Մարսելո, 63), Վան դեր Վարտ, Ռաուլ (վան Նիստելռոյ, 72), Բենզեմա։

----------

Լեո (28.10.2009)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Երրորդ դիվիզիոնի թիմա: Ռեալի սաստավն էլ՝
> Ռեալ՝ Դուդեկ, Արբելոա, Մեցելդեր, Ալբիոլ, Դրենտե, Դիարրա, Գուտի (Գագո, 46), Գրաներո (Մարսելո, 63), Վան դեր Վարտ, Ռաուլ (վան Նիստելռոյ, 72), Բենզեմա։


Փաստորեն ռեալը իր երկրորդ սատավով չկարողացավ էլի արդյունքի հասնել, այլ ենդհակառակը՝ պարտվեց խոշոր հաշվով, հա ինչ վերաբերումա մալալետկեքին, իրոք էտ մի իքչ տեղին չեր

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Հաշիվը փոխվեց 4:1 Հը Լեո :Wink:

----------


## Լեո

> Հաշիվը փոխվեց 4:1 Հը Լեո


Ֆինդուֆլուշկեքը շարունակվում են (©Ռեալ):

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Հաշիվը փոխվեց 4:1 Հը Լեո


Ո՞նց փոխվեց :Shok:

----------


## Legolas

Alcorcon ը Gazzan2  թիմ ա  զարմանալու բան չկա,վերջիվերջո  պատասխանա հանդիպում կա բան կա, ամեն ինչ առջևում ա դեռ ,  եթե պարտություններ չլինեն հաղթանակներն էլ տենց բերկրալի չեն լինի :Ton:

----------

LL14 (01.11.2009)

----------


## Սերխիո

սրիկայություն ա Ռեալի ղեկավարության կողմից խաղեր տալը , ու ես համոզված եմ դրանում ,քանի որ 4-0 անհավանակն ա, իսկ 4-1 կամ 4-2 կասկածելի չէր լինի  ու դրանում տրիների մեղքը չկա , ախր առանց տրիների էլ ետ քուչի թմին մի գոլ կանեյին :

----------


## Dayana

*Մոդերատորական: Հարգելի ֆուտբոլասերներ, դադարեցրեք իրար վիրավորելն ու թեմայից դուրս խոսակցությունները: Խորհուրդ կտամ կարդալ Սպորտ բաժնի կանոնադրությունը:*

----------


## Աբելյան

> Alcorcon ը Gazzan2  թիմ ա  զարմանալու բան չկա,վերջիվերջո  պատասխանա հանդիպում կա բան կա, ամեն ինչ առջևում ա դեռ ,  եթե պարտություններ չլինեն հաղթանակներն էլ տենց բերկրալի չեն լինի


կարծեմ պատասխան խաղ չկա էդ սկզբնական փուլերում

----------


## Taurus

> կարծեմ պատասխան խաղ չկա էդ սկզբնական փուլերում


էտ անգկիայում չկա, Իսպանիայում կա

----------


## REAL_ist

Շնորհավոր, մնաց 1 միավոր :Smile:  Հալալա լավ խաղացին, մանավանդ Կական ու Իգուաինը, կլոուն սուդյեքն :Angry2:  էլ չեն փրկում :Cool: 



> կարծեմ պատասխան խաղ չկա էդ սկզբնական փուլերում


բոլոր փուլերում էլ պատասխան խաղեր կան, բացառությամբ եզրափակչի

----------

Ambrosine (01.11.2009), LL14 (01.11.2009), Ungrateful (01.11.2009)

----------


## davidus

այ խաղ եմ ասել......  :Hands Up:   :Hands Up:  

*Atletico Madrid - Real Madrid 2:3*
Ֆլորան 79՛_______Կակա  5՛
Ագուերո 81՛______Մառչելո 25՛
________________Իգուաին 64՛

բա... հենց Ատլետիկոն 2-րդ գոլը խփեց, ես հույսս համարյա կորցրել էի.... ճնշումը շատ ուժեղ էր.... բայց դե մերոնց դարպասապահը ևս մեկ անգամ ցույց տվեց իր կարգը....  :Hands Up:

----------

Ambrosine (08.11.2009), erewanski (08.11.2009), Legolas (08.11.2009)

----------


## REAL_ist

Թմայինը խաղը դզեց, ափսոս կարմիրը քանդեց ետ խաղը, բայց ընդհանուր առմամբ լավա վիճակը, ձախ պաշտպանով խաղալը իր առավելությունները միանգամից զգացնել տվեց:

----------

Ambrosine (08.11.2009), davidus (08.11.2009), erewanski (08.11.2009)

----------


## Legolas

Կրեցինք :Yahoo:  
ՄԵԾ մադրիդյան դերբին  :Lol2: 
մենք հզոոոոոոոոոոոոր ենք , մենք ուժեեեեեեեեզ ենք :LOL:  :LOL: 
Կասիլաս՝մալադեց: 
կարմիր քարտ էն էլ ու՞մ :Angry2:  :Angry2:   վերջում խուճապ էր, բայց էտ չի կարևորը, կարևորը հաղթանակն ա, մեջները թուփ մուփ շատ կա , բայց ընդհանուր արդեն կլասիկացման պռոցեսը սկսվելա :Ok: 
մենակ էն Գագոն ա ներվայնացնում, բան չի անում  ու ղզիգոտ ա: 

Շնորհավոր,բարով վայելենք :Smile:

----------

Ambrosine (08.11.2009), davidus (08.11.2009), erewanski (08.11.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

Ահավոր նյարդային էր վերջնամասը :Cry: 

Բայց դե շնորհավոր :Smile:  Ծանր հաղթանակներն ավելի արժեքավոր են :Smile:

----------

davidus (08.11.2009), erewanski (08.11.2009), Legolas (08.11.2009)

----------


## GevSky

Կհամարձակվեմ ասել, որ ինչ-որ առումով Ռեալի բախտն էլ բերեց, ամեն դեպքում շնորհավոր :Wink:

----------


## REAL_ist

Բախտը բերեց? Քեզ թվումա Ատլետիկոն էր արժանի միավորի? Բախտները բերեց Ռամոսը կարմիր ստացավ, թե չե պատմական հաշիվ կարողա գրանցվեր:

----------

davidus (08.11.2009), erewanski (08.11.2009)

----------


## erewanski

ով գիտի թե երբա մարդամեկը<Ռոնալդուն>  ապաքինվելու?

----------


## Yellow Raven

Համենայն դեպս Պորտուգալիայի առաջին խաղը Բոսնիայի հետ` մյուս շաբաթ օրը բացա թողնելու :Smile:

----------

erewanski (10.11.2009)

----------


## Tyler

Մինչև կլասիկոն երևի չխաղա Ռոնալդուն  :Sad:  Սաղ վարի տվեց հա էդ տրավման, գոնե էլ տենց երկար ժամանակով չստանա...

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Ուշացումով շնորհավորում եմ ձեզ

----------

Ambrosine (08.11.2009), davidus (08.11.2009), erewanski (10.11.2009)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Վերջն ա  :LOL: 

Մադրիդ-Ալկորկոն 1-0 
81՛ Վան Դեր Վաարտ

երեկ Ռեալի խաղացողների դեմքերը պետք ա տեսնեիք: Խաղը չեմ ասի ծախած էր թե ինչ էր, բայց երկու դեպքում էլ ամոթա: Երկրպագուները միջնամատ էին ցույց տալիս իրանց խաղացողներին:  :Think: 

ի դեպ բացի դարպասապահ Դուդեկից կարելի ա ասել մարտական կազմն էր խաղում այս պահին առկա ֆուտբոլիստներից:

----------

davidus (11.11.2009), h.s. (11.11.2009), Yellow Raven (11.11.2009)

----------


## davidus

էս մեր թիմը աչկիս իսկականից լուրջ ֆինանսական պրոբլեմներ ունի....  :Think: 
ամենահետաքրքիրն էն ա, որ երբ ցանկանան, գոլը կխփեն.. էս էլ որերորդ դեպքն ա... վերջում մի հատ խփում են ու վերջ... խաղի միջնամասում խփեին, որ շատ աչք չծակեր.... թե չէ էլի հին ու ծեծված սցենարը` խաղի ավարտից 5-10 րոպե առաջ... :Angry2:

----------


## masivec

Ֆուտբոլ չեք նայում՞ :Tongue:

----------


## davidus

> Ֆուտբոլ չեք նայում՞


բա ինչ ենք անում?  :Smile:   :Aggressive:   :Shout:

----------


## masivec

> բա ինչ ենք անում?


*Ցյու-րիխ, Ցյու-րիխ, Ցյու-րիխ, Ցյու-րիխ, Ցյու-րիխ* :Clapping:

----------


## davidus

առաջին խաղակեսը նորմալ փակեցինք..... բայց դե իրար են ջարդում, սիրուն չի.... 

Ռեալ Մադրիդ *1 - 0*  Ցյուրիխ
21' Գ. Իգուաին

----------

Ambrosine (26.11.2009), Enigmatic (26.11.2009), Legolas (26.11.2009)

----------


## Yellow Raven

Ռեալ-Ցյուրիխ 1-0 :Smile:

----------

Ambrosine (26.11.2009), Legolas (26.11.2009)

----------


## Legolas

> Ռեալ-Ցյուրիխ 1-0


Էստեղ ենք  , շաուտով կգանք, հարաբերական անդորր ա  , մեծ փոթորկախառը Վյուգաից առաջ , ձեները արդեն գալիս ա  ուսլիշծե?   նի պռայդյոտ ի պոլ նիդելյա :Cool:

----------

Ambrosine (26.11.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> *Բեռնար Շալլանդ. <<Ցյուրիխը չի խայտառակվել աշխարհի ամենահարուստ ակումբի հետ խաղում>>*
> 
> Ցյուրիխի գլխավոր մարզիչը խոստովանեց, որ այդքան էլ վշտացած չէ ՉԼ-ում Ռեալից կրած պարտությունից (0:1):
> 
> <<Հաշվի առնելով այն, որ Շվեյցարիայի առաջնությունում մենք լավագույնս հանդես չենք եկել, Ռեալի հետ հանդիպման հաշիվը ինձ բավարարեց: Ցյուրիխը չի խայտառակվել աշխարհի ամենահարուստ ակումբի հետ խաղում: Կրկնվում եմ՝ խաղի արդյունքը համարում եմ գոհացնող>>:


ՌԵԱԼ

Հիշում եմ մենք մի ֆրանսիացի մարզիչ ունեինք, կարծեմ անունը Բեռնար Կազոնի էր: Ինքն էլ Հայաստանի հավաքականի պարտությունը ինչ-որ <<գեր>> հավաքականի հետ համարեց նորմալ, դեռ մի բան էլ ասեց, որ դա բավարար էր: Իրեն ազատեցին մարզչի պաշտոնից :Think:

----------

erewanski (27.11.2009), Legolas (27.11.2009), Yellow Raven (27.11.2009)

----------


## Լեո

Շնորհավորում եմ խայտառակ հաշվից փրկվելու համար  :Smile: 

Բայց ափսոս Ռեալը չկարողացավ փրկվել խայտառակ խաղից  :Sad:  
Բոլոր առումներով զիջեց Բարսային և ապացուցեց, որ ինքը մի գլուխ ցածր է համաշխարհային ֆուտբոլի առաջատարից  :Smile:

----------

Yellow Raven (30.11.2009)

----------


## Ungrateful

Պելեգրինիին պետք ա սպիսատ անել արդեն.... թուուու արա  :Bad:

----------

Ambrosine (30.11.2009), Արիացի (30.11.2009)

----------


## Նարե

Աստղղղղղղղղղղ :Cool:

----------


## Արիացի

> Պելեգրինիին պետք ա սպիսատ անել արդեն.... թուուու արա


Իրոք որ:

----------


## davidus

> Բոլոր առումներով զիջեց Բարսային և ապացուցեց, որ ինքը մի գլուխ ցածր է համաշխարհային ֆուտբոլի առաջատարից


 :LOL:   :LOL:  Լեո ջան, առաջին խաղակեսը չես նայել?????  :LOL:  դե եթե "գոլ խփող" էիք, առաջին խաղակեսում խփեիք.... 

այ ստեղ են ասել, աղվեսի դունչը խաղողին չհասավ, ասեց խակ ա....  :LOL:

----------


## Ungrateful

Արա էդ Պելեգրինին, ֆակտ գիտեր, որ Ռոնալդոն սաղ խաղը չեր խաղալու, ու դրեց սկզբից մտցրեց...
բա անասուն չի՞
Վերջում մտներ՝ կզցնելու էր....

----------


## Ambrosine

> Շնորհավորում եմ խայտառակ հաշվից փրկվելու համար 
> 
> Բայց ափսոս Ռեալը չկարողացավ փրկվել խայտառակ խաղից  
> Բոլոր առումներով զիջեց Բարսային և ապացուցեց, որ ինքը մի գլուխ ցածր է համաշխարհային ֆուտբոլի առաջատարից


Էլ մի :Angry2: 

Տրամաբանական կլիներ ոչ ոքի հաշիվը, ոչ մեկը մյուսի հանդեպ մեծ առավելություն չուներ: Իսկ Բարսելոնը ապացուցեց, որ էդքան էլ անանցելի թիմ չի, ինչպես սիրում եք ներկայացնել: Ու կարող եմ փաստել, որ Պելեգրինիի պայծառ ուղեղի պատճառով պարտվեցին. ի՞նչ ա նշանակում Ռաուլին փոխարինողների նստարանին պահել, խաղի մեջ էլ վերջին 20 րոպեում մտցնել :Shok:  :Angry2:

----------


## Լեո

> Լեո ջան, առաջին խաղակեսը չես նայել?????  դե եթե "գոլ խփող" էիք, առաջին խաղակեսում խփեիք....


Տեսել եմ  :Smile:  Փոփոխական հաջողություններով խաղակես էր: Բարսայի պաշտպանությունը ոչնչացրեց Ռեալի հարձակումը  :Smile:  Բարսան նույնպես հզոր էր: Խաղային առումով ընդհանրապես չէր զիջում  :Smile: 

Իսկ երկրորտում ուղղակի հերթական անգամ նվաստացրեց Ռեալին  :Smile: 




> այ ստեղ են ասել, աղվեսի դունչը խաղողին չհասավ, ասեց խակ ա....


Շատ տեղին ես ասում  :Smile:  Աղվեսը այս դեպքում նա է, ով ձեռնունայն է մնում  :Smile:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Աստղղղղղղղղղղ


Ասա :Xeloq:

----------


## davidus

> Շատ տեղին ես ասում  Աղվեսը այս դեպքում նա է, ով ձեռնունայն է մնում


նեա.....  :Tongue:  աղվեսը աստղաբաշխական գոլերից խոսացողն ա...  :Tongue:

----------


## Ungrateful

Մարսելո ՝ տականք

----------

davidus (30.11.2009), Լեո (30.11.2009), Նարե (30.11.2009)

----------


## Արիացի

> Էլ մի
> 
> Տրամաբանական կլիներ ոչ ոքի հաշիվը, ոչ մեկը մյուսի հանդեպ մեծ առավելություն չուներ: Իսկ Բարսելոնը ապացուցեց, որ էդքան էլ անանցելի թիմ չի, ինչպես սիրում եք ներկայացնել: Ու կարող եմ փաստել, որ Պելեգրինիի պայծառ ուղեղի պատճառով պարտվեցին. ի՞նչ ա նշանակում Ռաուլին փոխարինողների նստարանին պահել, խաղի մեջ էլ վերջին 20 րոպեում մտցնել


Պելեգրինին իրոք տուֆտում էր:
Բայց, Աստղ, այնուամենայնիվ Բարսելոնը ավելի ուժեղ էր:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Պելեգրինին իրոք տուֆտում էր:
> Բայց, Աստղ, այնուամենայնիվ Բարսելոնը ավելի ուժեղ էր:


Ինչո՞վ... գոլից հետո, պարզ ա, առավելությունը իր կողմն էր, բայց ուրիշ առումներով ուժեղ չէր:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Բայց ափսոս Ռեալը չկարողացավ փրկվել խայտառակ խաղից  
> Բոլոր առումներով զիջեց Բարսային և ապացուցեց, որ ինքը մի գլուխ ցածր է համաշխարհային ֆուտբոլի առաջատարից


 :Shok: ապեր կարողա տարբեր խաղեր ենք նայել :Shok: 

Հալալա տղեքին կարգին խաղ խաղացին ու մեծ քայլ էր դեպի աշխարհի հզորագույն թմի կազմակվորմանը, պոտենցիալը երևաց, ափսոս բախտները չբերեց:

----------


## Ungrateful

> Պելեգրինին իրոք տուֆտում էր:
> Բայց, Աստղ, այնուամենայնիվ Բարսելոնը ավելի ուժեղ էր:


Քանի Ռոնալդուն մեջն էր, հաստատ Բարսան առավելություն չուներ, հիմնական ուժը՝ էդ տղեն էր...
էն էլ անասուն Պելեգրինին սպիսատ արեց, Ռաուլին էլ վերջում մտցրեց... էհ

----------


## Նարե

> Ասա


գիտես ինչի վրա եմ զարմանում, որ պարտությունից հետո էլ կրկնում ես, որ Բարսելոնան ապացուցեց, որ անանցանելի թիմ չի, Բարսելոնան խաղում էր, խաղաց ու հաղթեց, ստեղ միակ ապացուցելու բանը ուներ Ռեալը, ինչը որ չարեց հերթական անգամ

----------

h.s. (30.11.2009), Yellow Raven (30.11.2009), Երվանդ (30.11.2009), Լեո (30.11.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> Էլ մի
> 
> Տրամաբանական կլիներ ոչ ոքի հաշիվը, *ոչ մեկը մյուսի հանդեպ մեծ առավելություն չուներ:* Իսկ Բարսելոնը ապացուցեց, որ էդքան էլ անանցելի թիմ չի, ինչպես սիրում եք ներկայացնել: Ու կարող եմ փաստել, որ Պելեգրինիի պայծառ ուղեղի պատճառով պարտվեցին. ի՞նչ ա նշանակում Ռաուլին փոխարինողների նստարանին պահել, խաղի մեջ էլ վերջին 20 րոպեում մտցնել


Աստղ ջան  :Smile:  Մնալով 10 հոգով՝ Բարսան ուղղակի ոչնչացրեց Ռեալին: Խաղային առանձին դրվագներում (որոնք բավականին շատ էին) Ռեալի ֆուտբոլիստները հայտնվում էին գլխապտույտ կառուսելների մեջ, և դա նրանց լուրջ նյարդայնացնում էր: Դա էր Լասսի երկրորդ դեղինի պատճառը  :Smile:  Ու ընդհանրապես վիճակագրական բոլոր տվյալները խոսում էին Բարսայի անժխտելի առավելության մասին  :Smile:  

Այն ինչ հնարավոր չէ ժխտել, չի ժխտվում: Բարսան այսօր ևս ուժեր էր  :Smile: 

Իսկ թե ձեր Պելեգրինին ինչքան ա հեռու ֆուտբոլից, բա բնավ Բարսայի խնդիրը չէ  :Smile:  Կարծում եմ Պելեգրինին ու ռեալը նույն չափ են հեռու ֆուտբոլից  :Smile:  

Պելեգրինին Գվարդիոլա չէ ու չի դառնա  :Cool:  :Tongue:

----------

h.s. (30.11.2009), Nareco (30.11.2009), Yellow Raven (30.11.2009), Երվանդ (30.11.2009), Նարե (30.11.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> ապեր կարողա տարբեր խաղեր ենք նայել


Եթե ինձ հետ համաձայն չես, ուրեմն ամենայն հավանականությամբ ուրիշ խաղ ես նայել  :Smile:

----------


## Արիացի

> Ինչո՞վ... գոլից հետո, պարզ ա, առավելությունը իր կողմն էր, բայց ուրիշ առումներով ուժեղ չէր:


Առաջին խաղակեսում Ռոնալդուի էն հարվածից հետո Ռեալը մի փոքր առավելություն ունեցավ ու մի 5-10 րոպե լավ նեղել էր: Բայց դրանից հետո խաղը հավասարվեց, իսկ երկրորդ խաղակեսում Ռեալը ընդհանրապես չէր խաղում:

----------


## Լեո

> Մարսելո ՝ տականք


 :Lol2:  

Մոռացել ես գրել՝ շարունակելի  :LOL:

----------


## Enigmatic

Ես գժվում եմ Ռեալի ապուշ պաշտպանությունից :Angry2:  էն Պույոլը կյանք ա տալիս պաշտպանելու համար, սրանք կանգնում նայում են թե ոնց են հեսա գոլ խփելու :Angry2:

----------

Yellow Raven (30.11.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> նեա.....  աղվեսը աստղաբաշխական գոլերից խոսացողն ա...


Դավ ջան, առնվազն պիտի ֆուտբոլից բան չհասկանաս, որ միշտ 6-2-ի սպասես  :Smile:

----------


## Լեո

> Ես գժվում եմ Ռեալի ապուշ պաշտպանությունից էն Պույոլը կյանք ա տալիս պաշտպանելու համար, սրանք կանգնում նայում են թե ոնց են հեսա գոլ խփելու


Մի մտածի, մենք էլ Ռեալի պաշտպանների նման մի հատ պաշտպան ունենք, անունը Չիգրինսկի ա  :Smile:   :Wink:

----------


## Ambrosine

> գիտես ինչի վրա եմ զարմանում, որ պարտությունից հետո էլ կրկնում ես, որ Բարսելոնան ապացուցեց, որ անանցանելի թիմ չի, Բարսելոնան խաղում էր, խաղաց ու հաղթեց, ստեղ միակ ապացուցելու բանը ուներ Ռեալը, ինչը որ չարեց հերթական անգամ


Որովհետև ես տեսա՝ ով է Բարսելոնը իրականում: Իսկ դա կարելի է տեսնել միայն Ռեալի հետ խաղում: Ձեր պատկերացրած Բարսելոնը չի... էն որ ասում են՝ մի քիչ էլ, մի քիչ էլ, ու... ընդգծված առավելություն չուներ, էլ ի՞նչ ասեմ: Ասեմ հզոր թիմ է՞ր :Shok:  Ռեալի խաղացողները դեռ չեն սովորել իրար հետ խաղան, իսկ վտանգավոր փոխանցումներն էլ Մարսելոն փչացնում էր :Angry2:  Այ եթե Ռաուլին հենց սկզբից մտցներ էդ սպագետին...  :Angry2: 




> Աստղ ջան  Մնալով 10 հոգով՝ Բարսան ուղղակի ոչնչացրեց Ռեալին: Խաղային առանձին դրվագներում (որոնք բավականին շատ էին) Ռեալի ֆուտբոլիստները հայտնվում էին գլխապտույտ կառուսելների մեջ, և դա նրանց լուրջ նյարդայնացնում էր: Դա էր Լասսի երկրորդ դեղինի պատճառը  Ու ընդհանրապես վիճակագրակն բոլոր տվյալները խոսում էին Բարսային անժխտելի առավելության մասին  
> 
> Այն ինչ հնարավոր չէ ժխտել, չի ժխտվում: Բարսան այսօր ևս ուժեր էր 
> 
> Իսկ թե ձեր Պելեգրինին ինչքան ա հեռու ֆուտբոլից, բա բնավ Բարսայի խնդիրը չէ  Կարծում եմ Պելեգրինին ու *Ռ*եալը նույն չափ են հեռու ֆուտբոլից  
> 
> Պելեգրինին Գվարդիոլա չէ ու չի դառնա


Ռեալին չոչնչացրեց, ու ընդհանրապես, ոչ ոք էլ չի կարա ոչնչացնի: Ռեալի ֆուտբոլիստներն էլ պակաս <<կառուսելներ>> չէին սարքում, որ խախտումով էին կասեցնում ձեր պաշտպանները: պիկեի ու պույոլի մերձիմահ վիճակն էլ ապացույց:

Իսկ այն, թե հեռու է *Ռ*եալը ֆուտբոլից... հումորդ իր հավասարը չունի :Hands Up:

----------

Enigmatic (30.11.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Դավ ջան, առնվազն պիտի ֆուտբոլից բան չհասկանաս, որ միշտ 6-2-ի սպասես


Հա, ճիշտ ա, ձեր բոլոր կանխագուշակումները հենց դրա մասին էլ վկայում են :Smile:

----------

davidus (30.11.2009)

----------


## Լեո

Լավ, ժող ջան, սրանով աշխարհը չվերջացավ, կյանքը շարունակվում ա  :Wink:  Մի օր էլ «հալբաթ» Ռեալը կհաղթի, ու դուք էլ կուրախանաք  :Wink:  

Կարծում եմ արժե մեզ շնորհավորել  :Smile:

----------


## Լեո

> Հա, ճիշտ ա, ձեր բոլոր կանխագուշակումները հենց դրա մասին էլ վկայում են


Մեր կանխագուշակումները հաղթանակ են վկայում  :Smile:   :Tongue:

----------


## REAL_ist

*Լեո*, ոչմիձև Ռեալին չոնչացրեց Բարսան, Ռեալը խաղի մեծ մասը առավելություն ուներ, մի բան որը շատ հազվադեպա պատահում Նոու Կամպում Բարսայի հետ ու ետքանի համար Ռեալին հալալա, հաշվի առնելով որ թիմը նորա ձևավորվում: Մեսսին վաբշե ոնցոր դաշտում չլիներ: Ուղղակի առաջին վտանգավոր պահից գոլ խփեցին, 50 րոպե ոչ մի բան չէին կարում անեին: Սպասենք պատասխան կլասիկոյին Մադրիդում ու վերջնական եզրակացություն կանենք թե որ թիմնա ուժեղագույնը էս տարի:

----------


## Լեո

Խաղի վերլուծությունը դեռ մասնագետները կանեն, ու էն ժամանակ ավելի հստակ կխոսենք առավելությունների ու զիջումների մասին  :Wink:  Իմ աչքին Բարսան լուրջ առավելություն ուներ  :Smile: 

Իսկ եթե հանկարծ Բարսան Սանտյագո Բեռնաբեուում պարտվի, դա բնավ չի նշանակի, որ Ռեալն ա ուժեղագույնը: Սափական հարկի տակ Ռեալը ոչ միայն սովորական հերթական կլասիկո ա անցկացնելու, այլ լուրջ խնդիր ա լուծելու վերականգնել սեփական հեղինակությունը տխրահռչակ (իր համար) 2-6-ից հետո: Էնպես որ միանշանակ պարզ ա, որ Ռեալը գործադրելու ա գերմարդկային ջանքեր պատասխան խաղը հաղթելու համար (դրա էլ կգումարվի սեփական երկրպագուների եռապատկված ջերմեռանդությամբ աջակցությունը սեփական դաշտում): Ու եթե Ռեալը էդ մի խաղում հաղթի, դա բնավ չի ապացուցի նրա ուժեղագույն լինելը  :Wink:

----------


## REAL_ist

Եթե ոչ երկու խաղերը իրար մեջ, ապա ինչով պետքա որոշվի մրցաշրջանի ուժեղագույնը?

----------


## Լեո

> Եթե ոչ երկու խաղերը իրար մեջ, ապա ինչով պետքա որոշվի մրցաշրջանի ուժեղագույնը?


Մրցաշրջանի ողջ ընթացքում թիմերի ցուցադրած արդյունավետությունը (արդյունավետությունը նաև խաղի որակի հետ կապված, ոչ միայն չոր թվերով)  :Smile:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Խաղի վերլուծությունը դեռ մասնագետները կանեն, ու էն ժամանակ ավելի հստակ կխոսենք առավելությունների ու զիջումների մասին  Իմ աչքին Բարսան լուրջ առավելություն ուներ 
> 
> Իսկ եթե հանկարծ Բարսան Սանտյագո Բեռնաբեուում պարտվի, դա բնավ չի նշանակի, որ Ռեալն ա ուժեղագույնը: Սափական հարկի տակ Ռեալը ոչ միայն սովորական հերթական կլասիկո ա անցկացնելու, այլ լուրջ խնդիր ա լուծելու վերականգնել սեփական հեղինակությունը տխրահռչակ (իր համար) 2-6-ից հետո: Էնպես որ միանշանակ պարզ ա, որ Ռեալը գործադրելու ա գերմարդկային ջանքեր պատասխան խաղը հաղթելու համար (դրա էլ կգումարվի սեփական երկրպագուների եռապատկված ջերմեռանդությամբ աջակցությունը սեփական դաշտում): Ու եթե Ռեալը էդ մի խաղում հաղթի, դա բնավ չի ապացուցի նրա ուժեղագույն լինելը


Ըհը, էսօրվա հաղթանակն էլ քո խոսքերով հեչ չապացուցեց, որ բարսելոնն ա ուժեղագույնը:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Մրցաշրջանի ողջ ընթացքում թիմերի ցուցադրած արդյունավետությունը (արդյունավետությունը նաև խաղի որակի հետ կապված, ոչ միայն չոր թվերով)


Դու նենց բան ես ասում, որ խիստ սուբյեկտիվա, կարևորը փաստերն են, եթե մի թիմ ուժեղագույննա դուրս գալի հենց ֆուտբոլային դաշտում դեմ առ դեմ հանդիպումների ընթացքում ու բացի դրանից դառնումա լիգայի հաղթող ինքը միանշանակ ուժեղագույննա դառնում Լա Լիգայում: Թե չե դատելով խաղի որակից այսօր Ռեալնա հաղթել ըստ ինձ, բայց դա ոչինչ չի փոխում:

----------


## Լեո

> Ըհը, էսօրվա հաղթանակն էլ քո խոսքերով հեչ չապացուցեց, որ բարսելոնն ա ուժեղագույնը:


Չէ, ապացուցեց, որովհետև էսօրվա խաղը Բարսայի հերթական տրամաբանական հաղթանակն էր: Իսկ Սանտյագո Բեռնաբեուում կայանալիք խաղը ըստ իս չի լինելու *հերթական*: Ռեալը այդ խաղում կա՛մ պիտի հաղթի, կա՛մ պիտի խայտառակվի 2-րդ անգամ, իսկ դա Ռեալի հեղինակության համար սպանիչ մի բան կլինի: Էնպես որ Ռեալը իր ամբողջ ներուժն ու ուշադրությունը կենտրոնացնելու ա այդ *ՄԵԿ* խաղի վրա, ու չի բացառվում, որ հաղթի: Իսկ *ՄԵԿ* խաղով եղրակացություններ չեն արվում  :Smile:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Չէ, ապացուցեց, որովհետև էսօրվա խաղը Բարսայի հերթական տրամաբանական հաղթանակն էր: Իսկ Սանտյագո Բեռնաբեուում կայանալիք խաղը ըստ իս չի լինելու *հերթական*: Ռեալը այդ խաղում կա՛մ պիտի հաղթի, կա՛մ պիտի խայտառակվի 2-րդ անգամ, իսկ դա Ռեալի հեղինակության համար սպանիչ մի բան կլինի: Էնպես որ Ռեալը իր ամբողջ ներուժն ու ուշադրությունը կենտրոնացնելու ա այդ *ՄԵԿ* խաղի վրա, ու չի բացառվում, որ հաղթի: Իսկ *ՄԵԿ* խաղով եղրակացություններ չեն արվում


Էդ հերթական հաղթանակների վրա խիստ կասկածում եմ: Մյուս թիմերն էլ տեսան, որ Բարսելոնը էն պատը չի, որ չի քանդվում. հիմա բոլորն էլ փորձելու են քարը քարի վրա չթողնել: Դեռ կտեսնենք :Wink:  Իսկ Ռեալը Սանտիագո Բեռնաբեուում վերջնական մաքրազարդումն ա անելու:

----------


## REAL_ist

Նույն տրամաբանությամբ անցած տարի էլ Բարսան էր կենտրոնացել *ՄԵԿ* խաղի վրա դրան նախորդոխ մրցաշրջանով կրկնակի ջախջախման պատասխանը տալու համար:

----------


## Լեո

> Նույն տրամաբանությամբ անցած տարի էլ Բարսան էր կենտրոնացել *ՄԵԿ* խաղի վրա դրան նախորդոխ մրցաշրջանով կրկնակի ջախջախման պատասխանը տալու համար:


Չի բացառվում: Ուղղակի Բարսայի կենտրոնացումը միայն էդ մի խաղի վրա չէր, Բարսան ընդհանուր շատ լուրջ վերելք ապրեց: Իսկ Ռեալի մոտ էդ վերելքը դեռ չի զգացվում (չնայած որոշ դրական տեղաշարժ կա, բայց դա չի կարելի լուրջ վերելք համարել):

----------


## REAL_ist

Ամեն դեպքում Ռեալը կռիվ տվեց էսօր ու արժանի խաղ խաղաց, ես ուրախ եմ դրա համար, թիմը մեծ ապագա ունի:

----------


## Լեո

Ես էլ եմ ուրախ, որ էս տարվա Ռեալը անցած տարվա անշուք թիմը չէ և արժանի մրցակից ա Բարսային: Ի տարբերություն անցած տարվա կլասիկոների՝ էս տարի մինչև խաղի վերջին րոպեն լարվածությամբ եմ հետևել խաղին: Իսկ դա շատ ավելի լավ ա ու հետաքրքիր  :Smile:

----------

Armen.181 (30.11.2009)

----------


## Արիացի

> Ամեն դեպքում Ռեալը կռիվ տվեց էսօր ու արժանի խաղ խաղաց, ես ուրախ եմ դրա համար, թիմը մեծ ապագա ունի:


Ռեալը հիմա նույն վիճակում է, ինչ մի քանի տարի առաջ, երբ Պերեսը թիմ բերեց Ֆիգու, Զիդան ու մի քանի այլ աստղերի: Սկզբից խաղը չէր ստացվում, բայց մի քանի ամսում թիմը դառավ կատաղի մի բան, որ խաղը հենց նայելուց միայն հաճույք էիր ստանում: Ինչպես էն ժամանակ ասել էր մի ռուս ֆուտբոլային մեկնաբան, այդպիսի աստղերով թիմը չի կարող լավ ֆուտբոլ չխաղալ, ուղղակի ժամանակ էր պետք:
Կարծում եմ, Ռեալը դեռ իր խոսքը կասի ու հենց այս մրցաշրջանում:

----------


## Nareco

Իմ antimadridista-ն... :Love:  :Love:  :Love:

----------


## Ungrateful

Ուրեմն, ասեմ՝
Ռեալի սաղ խաղը՝ ուղղակի ք* մեջ արեցին 2 հոգի՝ պելեգրինին մեկ էլ մարսելոն…
Սկսեմ մարսելոյից՝
Արա, էդ ջահելը իրան ու՞մ տեղն ա դրել, որ իրան թույլ ա տալի լուրջ գրոհներ փչացնել նման խաղում... 4-5 անգամ բլթցրեց… արի ու մի ասա, արա այ խոտ, դու հլը շատ կանաչ ես, քցել են սոստավ, մարդավարի խաղա, տղերքին օգնի, որ թե  դիր ու էշի պես բզի:
Տականք պելեգրինին էլ` լրիվ ոնց որ Բարսաի շպիոն լիներ...
Հիմնական ք* մեջ անողը` ինքը եղավ...
Ռոնալդուն, էն տղեն չի, որ 25 պորե չձքեր, տղեն վիզ դրած խաղում էր,  ինչի՞ զամեն արեցիր:
Քանի Ռոնալդուն մեջն էր, ռեալը առավելություն ուներ, հենց առաջի րոպեներից` տղեն նենց պահեր էր ստեղծում, որ սաղի բերանը բաց էր մնում, կարգին լոմկում էր:
Ես ստեղ նստած, հենց տեսա, որ Ռոնալդուին հանում էն` աչքերս թռավ ճակատս, բա էն տղե՞րքը ինչ կլնեն... Հենց դրա պատճառով էլ դուխները քցեցին / քանի որ, իրանից հետո սկսվեցին անհաջողությունները/: 
Եթե Ռոնալդուն իվիճակի չլիներ խաղալու / ինչը, որ հավանական չի իմ կարծիքով/ տրենեռը` պետք ա դա խաղի սկզբից իմանար, ու տենց դեպքում, թիմի առաջատարիին թողներ 2-րդ խաղակեսի համար:
Փոխարինումից հետո, Կական փորձեց մի բան անել, ու մենակ ինքն էր աշխույժ, բայց դե մենակով անկարող էր...
ԷՆ տականք էլ, վերջին 20 րոպեին, բռնում Ռաուլ ա մտցնում... Ռաուլը պետք ա սոստավ խաղար, կամ էլ 2-րդի սկզբին մտներ:
Ու վօօբշե, Ռաուլը, Կական ու Ռոնալդուն /իրար հետ/` 2-րդ ում նաղդ ծեծող եին...:
Դե, իսկ Ռոնալդուից աբիժնիկ, ստադիոնի մարդկանց մասին էլ չեմ խոսում:
Իրանից դաշտում էլ եին վախենում, 4 հոգով պահում եին, բայց դե տղեն իրանը անում էր հաստատ, ափսոս, որ մենակ էր:
Ժպտացրեց այն պահը, որ Իգուաինը`  Պույոլին թաթալոշեց, էնի ընգավ, Իգուաինն էլ ժպալով կողքով անցավ, մի բան էլ ասեց:  :Blush: 

Կակա, Ռոնալդու, Կասիլիաս` հալալա տղերք, դուք ձերը արեցիք :Love: 
մարսելո, պելեգրինի ` դուք տականք էք, ռադ եղեք Ռեալից, դուք արքայական թիմին առժանի չեք  :Angry2: 


Հ.Գ. Բարսա` շնորհավոր  :Wink: 
Հա, մոռացա նշել, որ Իբրահիմովիչի գոլը` շատ գեղեցիկ էր, հալալ ա  :Wink: 

Հ.Հ.Գ. Hala Madrid  :Love:

----------


## GevSky

> հիմա բոլորն էլ փորձելու են քարը քարի վրա չթողնել


Ես էլ փորձելու եմ  Կարիբյան կզղիներն առնել,դրա համար քարը քարի վրա չթողնելու համար պետք է կարողանալ այդ քարերը գոնե տեղաշարժել :Wink: 



> Նույն տրամաբանությամբ անցած տարի էլ Բարսան էր կենտրոնացել ՄԵԿ խաղի վրա դրան նախորդոխ մրցաշրջանով կրկնակի ջախջախման պատասխանը տալու համար:


 Միշտ ու ամեն մեկի մոտ չի ստացվում արդարացնել իրենց կենտրոնացումները և ցանկությունները :Smile: 




> Իրանից դաշտում էլ եին վախենում, 4 հոգով պահում եին, բայց դե տղեն իրանը անում էր հաստատ, ափսոս, որ մենակ էր:


Հիշեցնեմ, որ Մեսսիին փորձում էին ամեն անգամ 3-4 հոգով պահել, և վերջում հաջողվում էր՝ 4 հոգով խփել գցելով, հրելով և այլն.. գերազանց է :Hands Up: 


> Ժպտացրեց այն պահը, որ Իգուաինը` Պույոլին թաթալոշեց, էնի ընգավ, Իգուաինն էլ ժպալով կողքով անցավ, մի բան էլ ասեց:


 Ինձ չի թվում, որ սիրելի թիմի ֆուտբոլիստի անտակտության համար կարելի է ուրախանալ… Հավատա դա պրոֆեսսիոնալ չէ, կամ ուղղակի ամոթ է, ինչպես Դ. Միլիտոյին Բարսա-Ինտեռ խաղում նույն Պույոլի հետ դրվագում:

Իսկ ընդհանուր առմամբ կասեմ որ լավ խաղ էր, հիմա էլ չեք ասի մրցավարը Բարսայի կողմն էր.. ես կասեի հակառակը.... Հավասար խաղ էր, բայց արդյունքն իր հերթին տրամաբանական... 1 գնդակի առավելությամբ հաղթելը այդ խաղում կարծում եմ նորմալ էր:
Ովա ասում Մեսսին չէր երևում.... Հարցրեք խոտ մրցավարին ինչի չէր նշանակում խախտումների 80%  Մեսսիի նկատմամբ... Շատ լավ էր խաղում և Լեոն, և Ինիեստան, Ռոնալդուն լավ էր խաղում, բայց դե իր ռեպերտուարի մեջ էր իրա կռիսական խաղով ու սուր աստղային վերջի ստադիայի դեմքի արտահայտությամբ և երկերեսանիությամբ՝ խաղը ուշադիր նայողները ինձ կհասկանան…
Կասեմ ըստ իս Բարսայում ովքեր էին  լավագույնները հակառակ հաշվարկով ՝ 13.Անրի 12.Բուսկետս, 11.Տուրե, 10.Կեյտա, 9.Չավի, 8.Աբիդալ, 7.Իբրահիմովիչ  6.Ինիեստա  5.Մեսսի, 4. Պիկե, 3.Ալվես, 2.Վալդես, 1.Պույոլ...
Հ.Գ. Իմ դուրս բերած ռեյտինգը սուբյեկտիվ է և մեկ կամ մի քանի դրվագով չի որոշված, այլ ամբողջ խաղի ընթացքում, ով ոնցա աշխատել :Cool:

----------

Yellow Raven (30.11.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ես էլ փորձելու եմ Կարիբյան կզղիներն առնել,դրա համար քարը քարի վրա չթողնելու համար պետք է կարողանալ այդ քարերը գոնե տեղաշարժել


Ռեալը շարժել ա, մնում ա մյուսները չթողնեն, որ քարերը միացնող նյութը ամրանա:

----------


## Farfalla

Իմ կարծիքով Ռեալի ամենաթույլ օղակը մարզիչն ա: Նման կազմ ունեցող թիմին Պելեգրինին հեչ համպատասխան չի:

----------

Ambrosine (30.11.2009), Ungrateful (30.11.2009)

----------


## davidus

> Ինձ չի թվում, որ սիրելի թիմի ֆուտբոլիստի անտակտության համար կարելի է ուրախանալ… Հավատա դա պրոֆեսսիոնալ չէ,


հա դե ճիշտ ա, դաշտում կապիկություն անելն ա պրոֆեսիոնալ..... տղեն շատ ճիշտ տեղն էլ ուշունց տվեց, որովհետև հաստատ էն խախտումը չէր , որի դեպքում ընկնում են խոտին ու գոռում..... "հասեեեք... մեռաաա.... ծեծում եեեն".....

----------

Ungrateful (30.11.2009)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

:LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:

----------

Yellow Raven (30.11.2009), Լեո (30.11.2009)

----------


## Legolas

Բա :Sad: 
Մեկա Ռելան ուրիշ ա , Արքայական ա, երեկ էլ ավելի ուժեղ էր:
Ուղղակի հաղթանակները պատահական չեն լինում,
Ռամոսը էլ առաջվա պես չի խաղում,չի խաղում նենց ոնց որ առաջ էր էլի:

Ռոնալդուն  մարզավիճակի գա , թփերին էլ վերացնենք  , կխաղանք դեռ:

----------

Ungrateful (30.11.2009)

----------


## Ungrateful

> Ինձ չի թվում, որ սիրելի թիմի ֆուտբոլիստի անտակտության համար կարելի է ուրախանալ… Հավատա դա պրոֆեսսիոնալ չէ, կամ ուղղակի ամոթ է, ինչպես Դ. Միլիտոյին Բարսա-Ինտեռ խաղում նույն Պույոլի հետ դրվագում:


Չէ բռատ, իհարկե սիրուն բան չի արել... Բայց կարծում եմ, որ բոլոր Ռեալի ֆաներին հաստատ ժպտացրեց, (Ժպտացրեց, ոչ թե ուրախացրեց) /ոնց որ ինձ/ ուղղակի կամ մոռացել են ասել, կամ էլ պռոստո` չեն ասում:  :Jpit:

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

> Տականք պելեգրինին էլ` լրիվ ոնց որ Բարսաի շպիոն լիներ...


Նման կազմ ունեցող թիմում մարզիչից ա կախված ամեն ինչ: Ռեալի խաղացողներն իրենց անհատական որակներով արտակարգ են, բայց թիմ չկա: Երեկ Բարսելոնի "թիմը" հաղթեց Ռեալի "բարձրակարգ խաղացողների խմբին": Ու լրիվ օրինաչափ: Ես էլ եմ կարծում, որ Ռեալի մարզիչն անելիք ունի, և պիտի կարողանա իր խաղացողների առավելությունն օգտագործի…

----------

Ambrosine (30.11.2009)

----------


## h.s.

Նախ շնորհավորում եմ Բարսայի երկրպագուներին :Hands Up:   Հետո խի՞ եք էտքան մեղադրում Պելեգրինիին: Մի բան կարամ ասեմ, Դել Բոսկեի հեռացումից հետո Ռեալի վրա մարզիչ էլ չի գալիս: Սրան հանեք, մի տարի հետո էլ մյուսին եք հանելու :Tongue: 




> Չէ բռատ, իհարկե սիրուն բան չի արել... Բայց կարծում եմ, որ բոլոր Ռեալի ֆաներին հաստատ ժպտացրեց, (Ժպտացրեց, ոչ թե ուրախացրեց) /ոնց որ ինձ/ ուղղակի կամ մոռացել են ասել, կամ էլ պռոստո` չեն ասում:


Ինձ էլ ժպիտ պարգևեց էն պահը երբ որ Ինիեստան էր Ռոնալդուին խորհուրդ տալիս սուս մնալ :Smile:

----------

Yellow Raven (30.11.2009), Լեո (30.11.2009)

----------


## Ungrateful

> Ես էլ եմ կարծում, որ Ռեալի մարզիչն անելիք ունի,


Ռեալի "մարզիչը"  սաղ անելիքը արեց, էլ ի՞նչ մնաց... սաղ ք*  մեջ արեց թողեց, դրանից էլ լավ անելի՞ք…
Նեա, էտի, Ռեալում էլ անելի չունի:

----------

davidus (30.11.2009)

----------


## erewanski

Շնորհավորում եմ Բարսային ու նրա լավ ու վատ երկեպագուներին
 մի քանի ֆուտբոլիստների մասին իմ կարծիքը
Ռամոս-Էսի Մարզչի հրահանգներ  առաջ  չգնալ  նայել Անրիին ու Ինիեստաին
Մարսելո -  Երև սրանից հետո սկսենք 11 հոգով խաղանք էս մարդանման կապիկը հլկա էտքան չկա որ  Կակաի  ու Ռոնալդուի սկսած  գրոհը  տապալի
Կակա - վաղուց պիտի սենց խաղար  լավ եր ուղղակի առանց Ռոնալդուի  չի կարում
Հիգուաին- էս աղացողը սենց խաղի համար չի
Ռաուլ - ինքը պտի առաջին րոպերց խաղար
Լասս - էսօր մի բան էն չէր մի քիչ շատ էր ինքնավստահ
Ալոնսո- դեռ հարմարվումա լավն էլ արեց վատն էլ
Կասիլիաս - 1 գոլ որում նա մեղավորություն չուներ
Պեպե- պահեր կաին որ փրկում էր իմ կարիքով նա պիտի խանգարեր Ինռաին գոլ խփել
Ռոնալդու- էս տղեն ապացուցեց որ սաղօց մի գլուխ բարձրա
Պելեգրինին - ավելի լավ էր Վարուժան Սուքիասյանը մարզեր Ռեալը 
Չգիտեմ Հիդինգեին ենք սպասում կամ ես կարծում եմ

----------


## davidus

ժողովուրդ, բայց ինչի ոչ մեկը չի հիշում Բենզեմայի մասին..???? Բենզեման էլ կարգին խաղ ցուցադրեց, ու շատ ավելի լավ խաղ, քան վերը նշած մարդակապիկ Մարսելոն..... Բենզեմային էլ պիտի թողեին, որ երկար խաղար կամ էլ միանգամից առաջին սաստավ մտցնեին..... 
մարզիչին շուտվանից պետք ա փոխել.....

----------

Ungrateful (30.11.2009)

----------


## Taurus

ընդհանուր առմամբ հավասար խաղ էր, ռեալի պահերը ավելի շատ էին, Բարսաինը ավելի որակով, իսկ Բարսան հաղթեց, որովհետև ունի Պեպ, մեծատառ Պ-ով

----------


## Armen.181

Իգույինի տեղը ո՞ր Բենզեման լիներ ,մեկել ո՞ր պույոլը չլիներ կաորղա հաղթեին,մեկա   բարսելոնի համեմատ լավ խաղաց,մարսելոն ել լավ խաղաց որպես բարսելոնի կազմի խաղացող,կական շատ լավ խաղաց ի տարբերություն Ռոնալդոյի որ 7 մետրանոց գոլերի տեղը դարպասապահի վրա է խփում :Angry2: ,հալալ ա Պույոլին ու Կակային
Հ.Գ. MU champion

----------


## davidus

Ռոնալդուն շատ ճիշտ էլ խփեց... նման դեպքերում հեռավոր անկյունին են նշան բռնում, որ փրկություն չլինի... ուղղակի մի քիչ գետնից բարձր են խփում..... բայց դե Վալդեսն էլ վատ չխաղաց..... բարսայի բախտը բերեց...

----------


## erewanski

ես որպես ֆուտբոլիս  :Blush:   կխփեի կամ գետնանց մթտակա անկյունը  կամ   նույ ձևի կխփեի

----------


## Armen.181

> Ռոնալդուն շատ ճիշտ էլ խփեց... նման դեպքերում հեռավոր անկյունին են նշան բռնում, որ փրկություն չլինի... ուղղակի մի քիչ գետնից բարձր են խփում..... բայց դե Վալդեսն էլ վատ չխաղաց..... բարսայի բախտը բերեց...


Վալդեսը հետ նստելով ոտքին կպավ

----------


## Լեո

> իսկ Բարսան հաղթեց, որովհետև ունի Պեպ, մեծատառ Պ-ով


Ինչպես նաև Պույոլ՝ նույն մեծատառ Պ-ով  :Smile:

----------

h.s. (30.11.2009), Yellow Raven (30.11.2009)

----------


## erewanski

իսկ Ռեալը պելեգրինի

----------

Ambrosine (30.11.2009), davidus (30.11.2009), Enigmatic (02.12.2009), Ungrateful (30.11.2009)

----------


## Լեո

Եթե նկատել եք, Լասսի՝ կարմիր ստանալու դրվագում, Չավին, Մեսսին և Ինիեստան Ռեալի 4-5 ֆուտբոլիստների (այսինքն՝ թիմի կեսին) ուղղակի ձեռք էին առնում, այնպես էին «չլում», կարծես հասարակ մանկապատանեկան ակումբի հետ խաղալուց լինեին: Եվ լրիվ կարելի ա հասկանալ Լասսին, ում նյարդերը ուղղակի չդիմացան նման ստորացմանը  :Smile:

----------

Yellow Raven (01.12.2009)

----------


## erewanski

իսկ ով  ձեռքով խաղաց հասկանալով որ գոլային գրոհի փոխանցում է անցնում իր խողքով?

----------

davidus (30.11.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> իսկ ով  ձեռքով խաղաց հասկանալով որ գոլային գրոհի փոխանցում է անցնում իր խողքով?


Ձեռքով գնդակը բռնեց *Ալբիոլը*, իսկ հետո նրանից սովորեց ու նույնը կիրառեց Բուսկետսը: Ռեալից խեր չկա էլի, ջահելներին սխալ օրինակ ա ծառայում  :Sad:

----------


## erewanski

> Ձեռքով գնդակը բռնեց *Ալբիոլը*, իսկ հետո նրանից սովորեց ու նույնը կիրառեց Բուսկետսը: Ռեալից խեր չկա էլի, ջահելներին սխալ օրինակ ա ծառայում


Էտ երբվանից բարսայի խաղացողները  դասերեն են վերցնում ՌԵԱԼԻ խաղացողներից? :Hands Up:  :LOL:

----------


## Ուրվական

*Մոդերատորական: Կարդացե՛ք սպորտ բաժնի կանոնադրությունը: Ֆուտբոլիստներին ուղղված բոլոր վիրավորական գրառումները կջնջվեն: Մնացեք թեմայի շրջանակներում և քննարկեք ֆուտբոլը:*

----------


## GevSky

Ժողովուրդ Ռեալի պռոբլեմը մարզիչներին թաշկինակի պես փոխելու մեջա. մինչև մի մարզիչը մի սեզոն հասկանումա ինչ պտի անի վտարում են ուրիշին են բերում, Պելեգրինին շատ լավ մարդա ու լավ մասնագետ իրա գործում: Ռեալը միշտ մանա գալիս նենց մարզիչ, որ առաջի սեզոնին բում անի, տենց բան չկա, դա հազոադեպ պատահականությունա... Իսկ Պեպը դա կարողացավ անել, որովհետև Բարսայում հիմնականում կանտեռաներ են խաղում, իսկ Պեպը ինչ ֆուբոլիստի կարերան ավարտելա հենց էտ կանտեռաներովա զբաղվել, մի քանի ֆուտբոլիստ որ անծանոթ են եղել դրանք էլ ընկան ռիթմի տակ, բացի այդ Բարսայում մերված մարդա... Թող Ռեալը տենց մարդ գտնի իրան կամ որ մեկին բերումա շանս տա գոնե հաջորդ սեզոն...

----------

h.s. (01.12.2009), Yellow Raven (01.12.2009)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Ժողովուրդ Ռեալի պռոբլեմը մարզիչներին թաշկինակի պես փոխելու մեջա. մինչև մի մարզիչը մի սեզոն հասկանումա ինչ պտի անի վտարում են ուրիշին են բերում, Պելեգրինին շատ լավ մարդա ու լավ մասնագետ իրա գործում: Ռեալը միշտ մանա գալիս նենց մարզիչ, որ առաջի սեզոնին բում անի, տենց բան չկա, դա հազոադեպ պատահականությունա... Իսկ Պեպը դա կարողացավ անել, որովհետև Բարսայում հիմնականում կանտեռաներ են խաղում, իսկ Պեպը ինչ ֆուբոլիստի կարերան ավարտելա հենց էտ կանտեռաներովա զբաղվել, մի քանի ֆուտբոլիստ որ անծանոթ են եղել դրանք էլ ընկան ռիթմի տակ, բացի այդ Բարսայում մերված մարդա... Թող Ռեալը տենց մարդ գտնի իրան կամ որ մեկին բերումա շանս տա գոնե հաջորդ սեզոն...


Այո կարող մարզիչը լինել պատճառը, բայց քիչ հավանական է, ռեալին վնասում է այդ պառքին իրենց ձգտելու մոլուցքը, րեալը ցուցամոլ թիմա ու ինձ թվումա որ հենց էտա որ վնասումա թիմին, կան հիանալի պատրաստված ֆուտբոլիսներ որոնց գլխին էլ կա բարձրակարգ մարզիչ, վերջ տվեք ցուցամոլությանը...... ուր մնացին ձեր ամառային տրանսվերների ժամանակ տված խոստումները :Blush:

----------


## GevSky

> Ռեալը շարժել ա, մնում ա մյուսները չթողնեն, որ քարերը միացնող նյութը ամրանա:


 Ես սրտանց ցանկանում եմ որ Ռեալը միշտ սենց Բարսայի քարերը շարժի :LOL:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ես սրտանց ցանկանում եմ որ Ռեալը միշտ սենց Բարսայի քարերը շարժի


Շարժելը սկիզբն ա: Որն արդեն եղավ:

----------

davidus (02.12.2009), Legolas (02.12.2009)

----------


## GevSky

> Շարժելը սկիզբն ա: Որն արդեն եղավ:


Աստղ ջան հասկացա գրածդ, ուզում  էս ասել, որ 2-6 ից հետո 1-0 արդեն առաջընթացա ու քարերը շարժվեցին... կուզենաի հիշեցնել, որ անցյալ տարի Բարսան հազիվ հաղթեց Ռեալին իրա դաշտում 2-0, բայց հետո եղավ լեգենդար 2-6... Նենց որ եթե դու ռեալի պարտությունը համարում էս որոշակի հաղթանակ, պատկերացրա ես հիմա ինչ եմ զգում.... ասենք Ռեալի հիմքերը Բարսան քանդելա ըստ իս, դրա համար սենց ֆուտբոլիստներով էլի չի կարում Բարսայի հետ ոտ գցի :Wink:

----------


## Tyler

> ասենք Ռեալի հիմքերը Բարսան քանդելա ըստ իս, դրա համար սենց ֆուտբոլիստներով էլի չի կարում Բարսայի հետ ոտ գցի


Անցած տարի Բարսան ակնհայտ ուժեղ էր Ռեալից, էդ կասկածից դուրս ա: Որ ճիշտն ասեմ, ես սպասում էի որ էս խաղին էլ Բարսան շատ վստահ կկրի, բայց առնվազն հավասար խաղ էր գնում դաշտում, ու Բարսան հաղթեց մենակ Գվարդիոլայի խելոք քայլի ու Ռեալի ֆուտբոլիստների աչքերի դիմաց սևացման հաշվին  :Wink:  Նենց որ, եթե սենց պետք ա Բարսան խաղա ամբողջ տարի, դժվար անցած տարվա հաջողությունների գոնե կեսը կրկնեն: 

Երեկ լավ խաղ էր, 4-2 վերջացավ, մենակ վատը էն ա որ Ռոնալդուն կարմիր ստացավ ու Վալենսիայի դեմ չի խաղալու  :Sad:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Անցած տարի Բարսան ակնհայտ ուժեղ էր Ռեալից, էդ կասկածից դուրս ա: Որ ճիշտն ասեմ, ես սպասում էի որ էս խաղին էլ Բարսան շատ վստահ կկրի, բայց առնվազն հավասար խաղ էր գնում դաշտում, ու Բարսան հաղթեց մենակ Գվարդիոլայի խելոք քայլի ու Ռեալի ֆուտբոլիստների աչքերի դիմաց սևացման հաշվին  Նենց որ, եթե սենց պետք ա Բարսան խաղա ամբողջ տարի, դժվար անցած տարվա հաջողությունների գոնե կեսը կրկնեն: 
> 
> Երեկ լավ խաղ էր, 4-2 վերջացավ, մենակ վատը էն ա որ Ռոնալդուն կարմիր ստացավ ու Վալենսիայի դեմ չի խաղալու


Ռոնալդոն կարողա որոշելա հանգիստը շուտ սկսի :Think:  մարդ ես էլի տոներինա նախապատրաստվում, կարծես դիտմամբ կարմիր քարտեր ստացավ:

----------


## Ungrateful

Լավ խաղ էր:
Բայց Ռոնալդոն` շատ թիթիզ գյադա դուրս եկավ...  :Jpit:

----------


## h.s.

> Լավ խաղ էր:
> Բայց Ռոնալդոն` շատ թիթիզ գյադա դուրս եկավ...


Դե հետո էլ էկեք Մեսսի հետ համեմատեք: Մենակ մարդկային որակներով Մեսսին 1000 անգամ լավնա :Wink:  Չգիտեմ գիտեք թե չէ, բայց կլասիկոյի ժամանակ Ինիեստան Ռոնալդուի վրա ջղայնացել էր նրա համար, որ Ռոնալդուն խորհուրդ էր տվել սիմուլյացիա չանել :LOL:  :LOL:

----------

Yellow Raven (06.12.2009)

----------


## Tyler

> կարծես դիտմամբ կարմիր քարտեր ստացավ:


Հա, ինչ-որ շատ տարօրինակ պահ էր  :Think:  Կամ պատահական եղավ, կամ ել, ինչը ավելի հավանական ա, ուզում էր նենց "մուռը հաներ", որ մրցավարը չհասկանա, էն էլ չստացվեց: 




> Մենակ մարդկային որակներով Մեսսին 1000 անգամ լավնա


Էդ հաստատ: Չնայած ես Ռեալին եմ երկրպագում, բայց Մեսսին շատ ավելի լավ մարդ ա ու ազնիվ ֆուտբոլիստ ա, քան Ռոնալդուն, որը պետք ա Ռաուլի մոտ դասերի գնա, որ սովորի իրանց ոնց են դաշտում պահում իսկական տղամարդիկ  :Jpit:

----------


## Taurus

էսօր բարդ խաղա ռեալի համար, ամեն ինչ կարա լինի, լավ կլինի իմ ուզած լինի  :Tongue:

----------


## Legolas

> էսօր բարդ խաղա ռեալի համար, ամեն ինչ կարա լինի, լավ կլինի իմ ուզած լինի


Եթե Մարսելը կրեց միավորներով հավասարվում են ,  հետո ինչն ա հաշվցվում ?

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Եթե Մարսելը կրեց միավորներով հավասարվում են ,  հետո ինչն ա հաշվցվում ?


գոլերնա հաշվցվցվում :Hands Up:

----------

Legolas (08.12.2009)

----------


## REAL_ist

Մինիմում 3 գնդակի տարբերությամբ Մարսելի հաղթանակա պետք հակառեալիստների մուրազի համար:

----------

davidus (09.12.2009), Սերխիո (09.12.2009)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Մինիմում 3 գնդակի տարբերությամբ Մարսելի հաղթանակա պետք հակառեալիստների մուրազի համար:


էտ ուրեմն Կասիլասը խմածա եկել խաղին :LOL:

----------


## Legolas

> Մինիմում 3 գնդակի տարբերությամբ Մարսելի հաղթանակա պետք հակառեալիստների մուրազի համար:


պլյուս Միլանի հաղթանակ: 
Ռեալը 3 գոլի տարբերությամբ դժվար կրվի ,  բայց պետք ա խաղալ հաղթանակի համար , հակառակ դեպքում Ցյուրխի հաղթանակի դեպքում Միլանն ա դուրս թռնելու , իսկ Միլանը Ցյուրիխին պարտվել գիտի:

----------


## Ambrosine

Ես ուզում եմ Միլանը մնա, որ Ռեալ-Միլան եզրափակիչ լինի :Love:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Ես ուզում եմ Միլանը մնա, որ Ռեալ-Միլան եզրափակիչ լինի


հաաաաա փաստորեն վախենումա ռեալը արդեն Բարսայից, դրա համար եք ուզում հա Միլամ - Ռեալ եզրափակիչ տեսնել :LOL:

----------


## davidus

*Marseille [1 - 3] Real Madrid*
11'	L. Gonzalez____________C. Ronaldo 5'
________________________R. Albiol 60'
________________________C. Ronaldo 80'

էտ Մարսելոյին պիտի ծեծելով թիմից վտարենք..... ձեռքս ընկավ, քյաչալացնելու եմ  :Angry2:   :Angry2: 
 հիմարը էլի բոլոր հարձակումները հարամում էր....

Հ.Գ. շնորհավոր բոլորիս և հատկապես Չուզողներին.....  :Tongue:

----------

Ambrosine (09.12.2009), Armen.181 (10.12.2009), Enigmatic (09.12.2009), Legolas (09.12.2009), LL14 (09.12.2009), Tyler (09.12.2009), Նաիրուհի (09.12.2009), Սերխիո (09.12.2009)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Ուռաաաաաաա՜
ՀԱՂԹԵՑԻ՜ՆՔ

----------

Ambrosine (09.12.2009), davidus (09.12.2009), Enigmatic (09.12.2009), Legolas (09.12.2009), Սերխիո (09.12.2009)

----------


## Legolas

> Ես ուզում եմ Միլանը մնա, որ Ռեալ-Միլան եզրափակիչ լինի


Իսկապես շա՜տ հրաշալի կլինի :Love:

----------


## Legolas

Բա ինչու  եք Ռեալը փոքրատառ գրում?  Տեսնենք էսօր բարսիկ-վարսիկն ինչ կանի :LOL:

----------

Ungrateful (10.12.2009)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Բա ինչու  եք Ռեալը փոքրատառ գրում?  Տեսնենք էսօր բարսիկ-վարսիկն ինչ կանի


լավ հո մանկապարտեզ չի)))))) մի բան կանի համոզված կարող ես լինել, ռեալիտ որ արեց Ռուբինին կանի ու կանի))) կարողա թողնի որ էտ ծաաաաաաաաանր իրը մեկ ուրիշը վերցնի  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Բա ինչու  եք Ռեալը փոքրատառ գրում?  Տեսնենք էսօր բարսիկ-վարսիկն ինչ կանի


Կհաղթի Դինամոյին ու կգրավի առաջին տեղը խմբում :Tongue:

----------


## Ambrosine

Ապրի Ռեալը :Smile: 
Շնորհավորում եմ բոլորիս ոչ միայն հաղթանակի կապակցությամբ, այլև՝ թիմի խաղի համար: Արդեն զգացվում է, որ թիմը ձևավորման սաղմնային վիճակից դուրս է եկել, մնում է շարունակի զարգացումը: Իսկ Ռոնալդուն մեկ անգամ էլ պատժեց իրեն սուլողներին:

Զիդանը իրեն հազիվ էր զսպում, որ չժպտար :Jpit:  Որ ապագա մարզիչն էլ Ռաուլը լինի...  :Love:

----------

davidus (09.12.2009), Legolas (11.12.2009), Ungrateful (10.12.2009)

----------


## Tyler

> մի բան կանի համոզված կարող ես լինել, ռեալիտ որ արեց Ռուբինին կանի ու կանի)))


Как раз Ռուբինի հետ երկու խաղում հազիվ մի միավոր հավաքեցին, նենց որ Դինամոյին կրվելն էլ հեռու չի  :Tongue:

----------

davidus (09.12.2009)

----------


## GevSky

Հետաքրքիրն այն է որ Ռեալի «բարձր» խաղամակարդակը Ցյուրիխի ու Մարսելի պես թիմերի հետա էրևում, հա իսկ Ռուբնի վերաբերյալ հիշեցնեմ, որ դա Ռուսաստանի չեմպիոնն էր ու այդ խումբը բոլոր խմբերի մեջ կո՝վում էր մահվան

----------


## davidus

> Հետաքրքիրն այն է որ Ռեալի «բարձր» խաղամակարդակը Ցյուրիխի ու Մարսելի պես թիմերի հետա էրևում, հա իսկ *Ռուբնի վերաբերյալ հիշեցնեմ*, որ դա Ռուսաստանի չեմպիոնն էր ու այդ խումբը բոլոր խմբերի մեջ կոչվում էր մահվան


շնորհակալություն հիշեցման համար.....  :LOL: 

 :Sulel:  դե ճիշտ ես, եթե ընդունում եք որ ռուբինը բարսին հավասար թիմա, էտ ուրիշ բան.... թե չէ, ինչ էք արդարանում??? ռուսաստանի չեմպիոն, 100 աստիճան ցուրտ...... 
երեկվա Վալդեսի "ֆոկուսը" լավն էր????  :LOL:  աչկիս վալդեսը մեր թատերականն ա ավարտել.... հեչ դերասանություն անել չգիտի.....

----------

Ambrosine (10.12.2009), REAL_ist (10.12.2009), Ungrateful (10.12.2009)

----------


## Taurus

Մենք երբեք չենք ասել, որ Վալդեսը ''Վերջ'' դարպասապահ ա,  ի տարբերություն ձեզ, որ ամեն փսլնքոտի սարքում եք աստղ ու աստվածացնում:
պարզ երևում ա որ երեկվա Ռուբինի խաղը չես նայել, Մուրինյոն չէր հավատում, որ սենց խաղում իրանք կարան կրեն:
Ինչ վերաբերվում ա, ռեալին, տեսնենք էս անգամ էլ բախտը կբերի թե չէ, Լիոնը սպասուուուուու՜մ ա :Tongue:

----------

h.s. (10.12.2009), Yellow Raven (10.12.2009)

----------


## REAL_ist

Չե ապեր ետ մի բանը սխալվար, էս անգամ արդեն Ռեալնա սպասում Լիոնին էլ, Բավարիային էլ, Ինտերին էլ :Cool:

----------

davidus (10.12.2009)

----------


## davidus

> Մենք երբեք չենք ասել, որ Վալդեսը ''Վերջ'' դարպասապահ ա,  ի տարբերություն ձեզ, որ ամեն *փսլնքոտի* սարքում եք աստղ ու *աստվածացնում*:
> *պարզ երևում* ա որ երեկվա Ռուբինի խաղը չես նայել, Մուրինյոն չէր հավատում, որ սենց խաղում իրանք կարան կրեն:
> Ինչ վերաբերվում ա, ռեալին, տեսնենք էս անգամ էլ բախտը կբերի թե չէ, Լիոնը սպասուուուուու՜մ ա


ապեր, ստեղ ոչ մեկ ոչ ոքի չի աստվածացնում..... էտ որտեղ ես տենց բան տեսել???  :Think: 
էտ փսլնքոտը էսօրվա դրությամբ աշխարհի լավագույն դարպասապահներից մեկն ա.... դե եթե ըստ քեզ աշխարհի լավագույն  դարպասապահները փսլնքոտներ են.......  :Huh:   :Huh: 

գիտես ես մեկ-մեկ սկսում եմ կասկածել, որ մարդիկ նաև 3-րդ աչք ունեն, բայց էտ աչքը թարս ա ցույց տալիս...... էտ դու որտեղից գտար, որ ես խաղը չեմ նայել????

ոչինչ, նոր-նոր են սկսել թիմային խաղ խաղալ...... առաջ չընկնենք, ամեն ինչ կիմանանք

----------


## REAL_ist

> էսօրվա դրությամբ աշխարհի լավագույն դարպասապահներից մեկն ա....


Ախպեր էս ինչ ասիր :Shok:  Վալդեսը կա ու կմնա միջին մակարդակի դարպասապահ, ինչը ժամանակ առ ժամանակ ինքը ապացուցումա:

----------


## Արիացի

> Ախպեր էս ինչ ասիր Վալդեսը կա ու կմնա միջին մակարդակի դարպասապահ, ինչը ժամանակ առ ժամանակ ինքը ապացուցումա:


Խոսքը ոնց որ Կասիլյասի մասին էր:  :Think:

----------

Ambrosine (10.12.2009), davidus (10.12.2009), REAL_ist (10.12.2009)

----------


## davidus

> Խոսքը ոնց որ Կասիլյասի մասին էր:


Այո.... :Cool:

----------


## REAL_ist

Ժող ջան Ռեալի երկրպագուների խմբում լավ նորություն կա գրած, կարաք նայեք  :Smile:

----------

Ambrosine (10.12.2009)

----------


## gafff

Վայ վայ վայ ռեալի ֆաները հլը իրանց լավ են զգում ?  :LOL:  Ես չեմ ջոգում քանի տարի պետքա անտիֆուտբոլ խաղալ ու խայտառակել Գ. Ֆրանկոյի անցյալը որ խոստովանեք որ 2003-2004 սեզոնից հետո մադրդում թիմ չկա ?

*2*-0, 2-*6*, *1*-0  :Think:

----------


## REAL_ist

4-1,1-0,3-3,2-0 մոռացել եք որ երկու տարի չէին կարում կրեին?

----------


## Ambrosine

> Վայ վայ վայ ռեալի ֆաները հլը իրանց լավ են զգում ?  Ես չեմ ջոգում քանի տարի պետքա անտիֆուտբոլ խաղալ ու խայտառակել Գ. Ֆրանկոյի անցյալը որ խոստովանեք որ 2003-2004 սեզոնից հետո մադրդում թիմ չկա ?
> 
> *2*-0, 2-*6*, *1*-0


Ինչ լավ ա՝ դուք էլ կաք... 2004-ից հետո:

----------

davidus (10.12.2009), REAL_ist (10.12.2009)

----------


## Ուրվական

*Ռեալ-Վալենսիա 3-2*
Ծանր ու կարևոր խաղ էր... հաղթեցինք... Շնորհավորում եմ Ռեալի երկրպագուներին :Smile:

----------

Ambrosine (13.12.2009), erewanski (13.12.2009), Monk (13.12.2009), REAL_ist (13.12.2009), Ungrateful (13.12.2009)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Շնորհավորանքներս: Ուզումա սկսի մի բան անել :Smile:

----------

Ambrosine (13.12.2009), davidus (13.12.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

Այո, շատ լարված, բայց հետաքրքիր էր խաղ էր: Կարևորը փոխանցումները անիմաստ չէին, իրար լավ հասկանում են արդեն... մի խոսքով՝ շնորհավոր մեզ :Smile:

----------

davidus (13.12.2009), erewanski (13.12.2009), Legolas (13.12.2009), Ungrateful (13.12.2009), Ուրվական (13.12.2009)

----------


## Starkiller

Շատ դինամիկ և հետաքրքիր խաղ էր  :Hands Up: :
Իսկ անատամ բարսելոնը մենակ գոյություն չունեցող պենալով կարողացավ հաղթել Էսպանյոլին  :Sad:  :
!Hala Madrid!
!Adelante Real!

----------

davidus (13.12.2009), erewanski (13.12.2009), Legolas (13.12.2009), REAL_ist (13.12.2009)

----------


## Legolas

Բռավո՛ Ռեալ Բռավո՜  :Thumbup:

----------

davidus (13.12.2009), erewanski (13.12.2009)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Շատ դինամիկ և հետաքրքիր խաղ էր :
> Իսկ անատամ բարսելոնը մենակ գոյություն չունեցող պենալով կարողացավ հաղթել Էսպանյոլին  :
> !Hala Madrid!
> !Adelante Real!


անատամ :LOL:  սխալվումես, տենց անատամ անատամել առաջին տեղումա չէ :Hands Up:

----------


## Gayl

Շնորհավոր Ռեալիստներին:
Գոլերն ովքե՞ր են արել:

----------

davidus (13.12.2009), erewanski (13.12.2009), Legolas (13.12.2009)

----------


## REAL_ist

Խաղով ապացուցեցին որ թիմ կա ու թիմը խաղումա նաև առանց Կակա ու Ռոնալդու :Cool:  Շնորհավորում եմ: Կորցրած միավորներով ընդամենը 2 միավորա մնում: :Smile:

----------

davidus (13.12.2009), erewanski (13.12.2009), Tyler (13.12.2009)

----------


## davidus

իսկապես..... առանց Կակայի ու Ռոնալդուի էլ լավ խաղ էր, չնայած առաջին խաղակեսից հեչ գոհ չեմ..... անցած անգամ Բենզեմային մի քիչ գովեցի, էս անգամ համը հանեց....  :Sad:

----------

Armen.181 (13.12.2009), Legolas (13.12.2009)

----------


## erewanski

էլի կրեցինք ապրի Հիգուաինը  էս տղեն գոլա որ խփումա ու կամաց կամաց մեծանումա իրա խաղով
հա մեկել ՌեալՄադրիդ.ամ սայթնա նորից բաՑՎԵԼ

----------


## REAL_ist

Պեպեն 6 ամսով դուս մնաց վնասվածքի պատճառով....




> հա մեկել ՌեալՄադրիդ.ամ սայթնա նորից բաՑՎԵԼ


Դեռ միայն նորություններ ու ֆորում, մոտ ժամանակներս նոր կայք կունենանք ժամանակակից դիզայնով:

----------


## davidus

> Պեպեն 6 ամսով դուս մնաց վնասվածքի պատճառով....


6 ամսով ?????  :Shok:   :Shok:  
էէէ, լավ բան չեղավ..... ինչ վնասվածք ա ստացել???

----------


## REAL_ist

Ինչ որ մկանա վարի տվել, օպորացիա պետքա անեն...

----------


## erewanski

> Պեպեն 6 ամսով դուս մնաց վնասվածքի պատճառով....
> 
> 
> Դեռ միայն նորություններ ու ֆորում, մոտ ժամանակներս նոր կայք կունենանք ժամանակակից դիզայնով:


ինչով կարամ օգնեմ?

----------


## REAL_ist

> ինչով կարամ օգնեմ?


Վերջնական տարբերակը երբ լինի տեղյակ կպահեմ, բայց ցանկացողները արդեն կարան նորություններ, հոդվածներ գրել, կամ պարզապես ակտիվ մասնակցել քննարկումներին, հարցումներին:

----------


## erewanski

> Վերջնական տարբերակը երբ լինի տեղյակ կպահեմ, բայց ցանկացողները արդեն կարան նորություններ, հոդվածներ գրել, կամ պարզապես ակտիվ մասնակցել քննարկումներին, հարցումներին:


լավ մի բան հարցնեմ գալերիայում բոլոը կարան նկարներ ու վիդեոներ քցեն?

----------


## REAL_ist

Չէ, ընդհանրապես նկար ու վիեդո հիմա չկա, երբ վերջնական տարբերակը լինի լավ նկարներ ու վիդեոների դեմ չենք լինի:

----------


## Ուրվական

Տղեք, էս թեմայում realmadrid.am-ը չենք քննարկում: Եթե ուզում եք, համապատասխան բաժնում թեմա բացեք:

----------

REAL_ist (14.12.2009)

----------


## Tyler

Դե չի բերում էլի էս տարի բախտները, հո զոռով չի  :Sad:  Գոնե 6 ամիս չլիներ.... 
Բայց ասում են հունվարին կարող ա Կառլոսը վերադառնա, իրա դիրքում առաջվա խաղա, ու պաշտպանների վերադասավորման արդյունքում Պեպեի տեղը էդքան չի երեվա: Չնայած կասկածում եմ, որ ինքը առաջվա մակարդակի վրա կխաղա...

----------


## davidus

Ժովովուրդ...... էս ինչ ենք անու՛՛՛՛՛՛՛՛՛՛՛՛՛՛մմ..... :Yahoo:   :Yahoo:   :Yahoo: 

հլը որ 6-0 ա

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Ժովովուրդ...... էս ինչ ենք անու՛՛՛՛՛՛՛՛՛՛՛՛՛՛մմ.....  
> 
> հլը որ 6-0 ա


Հա սպասնում եք, Շնորհավորանքերս

----------

Ambrosine (20.12.2009), davidus (20.12.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ժովովուրդ...... էս ինչ ենք անու՛՛՛՛՛՛՛՛՛՛՛՛՛՛մմ.....  
> 
> հլը որ 6-0 ա


Զրուցարանում հրավառություն ա :Jpit: 
Էլի եմ գոլ ուզում... Արսենը միանգամից 4-ն ա ուզում :LOL:

----------


## Ungrateful

> Արսենը միանգամից 4-ն ա ուզում


Ուհու, 10-0 վ ստուձիյու  :Nyam:

----------


## davidus

ապրես...  :Hands Up:   :Hands Up: 
*Real Madrid [6 - 0] Zaragoza*
3'   Իգուաին
26' Ռ. վան դեռ Վաարտ
28' Ռ. վան դեռ Վաարտ
34' Իգուաին
50' Ռոնալդու
71' Բենզեմա


բաաա. տղաներ և աղջիկներ....  :Jpit:

----------

Ambrosine (20.12.2009), Tyler (21.12.2009), Ungrateful (20.12.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

Չէ, մեր ուզածը չեղավ :Jpit: 

 6 - 0
Շնորհավոր մեզ, երեխեք :Clapping:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Շնորհավորում եմ... տարին ավարտեցիք խաշոր հաշվով տարած հաղթանակով

----------


## Ungrateful

> 3'   Իգուաին
> 26' Ռ. վան դեռ Վաարտ
> 28' Ռ. վան դեռ Վաարտ
> 34' Իգուաին
> 50' Ռոնալդու
> 71' Բենզեմա


Արա ես ձեր ցավը տանեմ, լավն էք էլի:  :Love: 

+ Ռաուլ  :Love:   :Jpit:

----------

Ambrosine (20.12.2009), davidus (20.12.2009), Legolas (21.12.2009), Նաիրուհի (20.12.2009)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

2009-2010 առաջին մրցաշրջանում Բարսելոնաին խփած գնդակներով կարողացավ գերազանցել ռեալը <<Ժամանակավոր>> .... Ռեալ 40 Բարսելոնա 36

----------


## Ambrosine

> 2009-2010 առաջին մրցաշրջանում Բարսելոնաին խփած գնդակներով կարողացավ գերազանցել ռեալը <<Ժամանակավոր>> .... Ռեալ 40 Բարսելոնա 36


<<Ժամանակավոր>>-ը ճիշտ էլ չակերտների մեջ ես դրել :Jpit:

----------

Ungrateful (20.12.2009)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> <<Ժամանակավոր>>-ը ճիշտ էլ չակերտների մեջ ես դրել


Հա ժամանակավոր կլինի Բարսաից առաջ խփած գնդակներով, իսկ հետո...

----------


## Ambrosine

> Հա ժամանակավոր կլինի Բարսաից առաջ խփած գնդակներով, իսկ հետո...


Հետո Վանգա տատին կիմանա...

----------


## Ungrateful

> + Ռաուլ


+ Անփոխարինելի Կասիլիաս
+ Ամեն դիրքում վիզ դնող Լասս
+ Սիմպո Կակա  :LOL:  /ճիշտ ա, էդ տղեն դեռ տենց աչքի չեր ընկնում, բյց զգացվում ա, որ աշխատում ա, ուզում ա, հարմարվի, ու վիզ ա դնում/

էհ, սենց որ շարունակեմ, սաղ սոստավը կնշեմ...
Բռավո Ռեալ:

Պույոլին թաթալոշող Իգուաին ` մի ուրիշ տիպի սիմպատիա ունեմ էս խաղացողի նկատմամբ:
Ամբողջ աշխարհում աբիժնիկներ ունեցող Ռոնալդոն, որը թքաց ունի դրա վրա, ու շարունակում ա հիացնել իր խաղով, մանթո քցելով ամեն ձևի մրցակցին:

Էհ, ապրեք տղերք ջան: Hala Mardid

Viva Raul  :Jpit:

----------

Ambrosine (20.12.2009), davidus (20.12.2009), Legolas (21.12.2009), REAL_ist (20.12.2009), Սերխիո (20.12.2009)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Թեև *անկախ ամեն ինչից՝* ՌԵԱԼԸ եղել և մնում է իմ ֆուտբոլային սերը, բայց դե լավ կլինի, էլի, որ էդ *ամեն ինչը* այսօրվա նման լինի... :Hands Up:

----------

Սերխիո (20.12.2009)

----------


## 4a4

եսել իմ կոմից որպես շնորհաորանք Ռեալի երկրպագուներին               http://clipiki.ru/video/56513/Real-Madrid--Zaragoza-6-0

----------

Ambrosine (20.12.2009), erewanski (20.12.2009), Սերխիո (20.12.2009)

----------


## erewanski

այ քեզ ամանորյան նվեր 
Բռավո Ռեալ ու Բռավո Ռեալի երկպագուներ
գոլերը որ սայտից կարամ նայեմ?

----------

Ambrosine (20.12.2009)

----------


## Սերխիո

գմփունը հանինք,բայց սա չեմ ասում  էյփորիայով ,այլ ասում եմ նորմալ զգացումով, սենց էլ պտի լինի,ամեն մի գավառային թիմ պտի իրան կուռ-կուռի ձագ զգա Բեռնաբեոում :Angry2: 
իսկ ինքնավար գավառային թիմին օդ ենք հանելու ապրիլին...

----------

davidus (21.12.2009), Legolas (21.12.2009)

----------


## GevSky

Ժողովուրդ ով ասեց որ Ռեալը Բարսայից առաջա թեկուզ ժամանակավոր, ուշադիր եղեք ընթացքին, Բարսան 15-րդ տուրը 13-ից հետո խաղաց Խերեսի հետ ու վաստակեց իրան հասանելիք 3 միավորը... նենց որ, ավարտում ենք տարին մեր բարձրության վրա :Wink:  :Hands Up: 
*Բարսա - 39
Ռեալ     - 37*

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ժողովուրդ ով ասեց որ Ռեալը Բարսայից առաջա թեկուզ ժամանակավոր, ուշադիր եղեք ընթացքին, Բարսան 15-րդ տուրը 13-ից հետո խաղաց Խերեսի հետ ու վաստակեց իրան հասանելիք 3 միավորը... նենց որ, ավարտում ենք տարին մեր բարձրության վրա
> *Բարսա - 39
> Ռեալ     - 37*


Նկատի ուներ՝ խփած գնդակներով:

----------


## Cantona

Ձեր կարխիքով ինչ ա պետք Ռեալին, որ գոնե նմանվի 90ականների կամ հազարամյակի սկզբի ԱՐՔԱՅԱԿԱՆ ակումբին ??

----------


## Արիացի

> Ձեր կարխիքով ինչ ա պետք Ռեալին, որ գոնե նմանվի 90ականների կամ հազարամյակի սկզբի ԱՐՔԱՅԱԿԱՆ ակումբին ??


Նորմալ մարզիչ ու ժամանակ:

----------

davidus (21.12.2009), Ungrateful (21.12.2009)

----------


## Gayl

> Նորմալ մարզիչ ու ժամանակ:


Իհարկե մարզիչը կարևոր է,բայց  տենց որ նայենք  Ռեալին ամեն անգամ մի բան խանգարում ա,ուրեմն պտի անպայման ախարհի լավ մարզիչը լինի որ լավ խաղա՞ն,Արսենալի խաղացողները ես իմ ինչեր չեն մարզիչն էլ աշխարհի ամենալավ մարզիչը չի,բայց տղերքը ժարիտ են անում,իսկ Ռեալի խաղացողների մեծ մասը գերհզոր ֆուտբոլիստներ են:

----------


## Armen.181

> Ձեր կարխիքով ինչ ա պետք Ռեալին, որ գոնե նմանվի 90ականների կամ հազարամյակի սկզբի ԱՐՔԱՅԱԿԱՆ ակումբին ??


ինչ ուզում են անեն մեկա Զիդանի նման տղա չեն կարա ճարեն

----------


## Սերխիո

Զիդանը երևույթ էր , նրա նման էլ չի լինի ,ո՛չ Ռեալում , ո՛չ Ֆրանսիայում,ո՛չ էլ ֆուտբոլում…
Իսկ Ռեալի հաջողությունների խանգարում ա համբերությունը՝մշտապես մրցանակների նվաճման նպատակը ,եթե ժամանակ տան թիմ կառուցելու անհաջողությունների միջով ,ապա մերոնք հիմա ահավոր կայուն թիմ կլինեյին Չելսիի կամ Մ.Յ-ի պես...Իսկ հիմա հույսով եմ էլ կտրուկ փոփոխություններ  էլ չեն լինի կազմում ,քանի որ հավաքված են շնորհալի և երիտասարդ տղեք:

----------

Armen.181 (21.12.2009), Life (14.01.2010), REAL_ist (21.12.2009)

----------


## Սերխիո

նայում  եմ էսի ու հիանում

----------

Armen.181 (31.12.2009), davidus (31.12.2009), REAL_ist (31.12.2009), Tyler (31.12.2009), Vaho (31.12.2009), Ներսես_AM (31.12.2009)

----------


## Սերխիո

«Ռեալ Մադրիդը» վաղը անցկացնելու 2010 թվականի առաջին հանդիպումը: Լա Լիգայի շրջանակներում «Ռեալը» մրցակցի` «Ռեյնո Դե Նավարա», մարզադաշտում խաղալու է Պամպլոնա քաղաքի «Օսասունայի» հետ: Ռաֆաել վան դեր Վաարտը լիովին առողջ է և կարող է հանդես գալ «Օսասունայի» դեմ: Խաբի Ալոնսոն նույնպես կմասնակցի հանդիպմանը: Հայտացուցակում չկա Կակաի անունը, քանի որ նա դեռևս չի ձեռք բերել իր լավագույն մարզավիճակը: Պեպեն, Գուտին ու Նիստելրոյը վնասվածքներ ունեն: Դիառան չի մասնակցի հանդիպմանը, քանի որ մասնակցելու Աֆրիկայի գավաթի խաղարկությանը: 


ԹԻՄԻ ՀԱՅՏԱՑՈՒՑԱԿԸ

Դարպասապահներ: Կասիլյաս և Դուդեկ

Պաշտպաններ: Ռամոս, Ալբիոլ, Արբելոա, Մարսելո, Մեցելդեր և Գարայ  

Կիսապաշտպաններ: Գագո, Լասս, Խաբի Ալոնսո, Գրաներո, Դռենտե, Վան դեր Վաարտ

Հարձակվողներ: Ռոնալդու, Ռաուլ, Բենզեմա, Իգուաին

աղբյուր՝ http://realmadrid.am

----------

Ambrosine (04.01.2010)

----------


## Yellow Raven

*Օսասունա-Ռեալ 0-0*

Դե ինչ,  Ռեալը չօգտագործեց 16-րդ տուրից հետո առաջատար դառնալու իր շանսը :Smile:

----------


## Ambrosine

*Ռեալ* - Մալյորկա
.......*2* - 0

Շնորհավոր մեզ: Լավ խաղ էր :Smile:

----------

Enigmatic (11.01.2010), Legolas (11.01.2010), Tyler (11.01.2010), Ungrateful (11.01.2010), Արևհատիկ (11.01.2010), Սերխիո (11.01.2010)

----------


## Tyler

Լավ խաղ էր, բայց Քրիստիանոն ինչ-որ հեչ դուրս չեկավ էսօր  :Sad:  Հույս ունեմ էս խաղը ուղղակի բացառություն էր:

----------


## Լեո

Վան դեր Վարտից խաբար կա՞: Հո՞ վնասվածքը լուրջ չէր:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Լավ խաղ էր, բայց Քրիստիանոն ինչ-որ հեչ դուրս չեկավ էսօր  Հույս ունեմ էս խաղը ուղղակի բացառություն էր:


Դե չի կարող ամեն անգամ փայլուն խաղ ցույց տալ: Եթե հաշվի առնենք նաև այն, որ դաշտը ահավոր վիճակում էր՝ տեղացող ձյան պատճառով, ապա կարելի է խիստ չմոտենալ:




> Վան դեր Վարտից խաբար կա՞: Հո՞ վնասվածքը լուրջ չէր:


Վան դե Վարտը ձգել է ձախ սրունքամկանը: Իսկ Ալոնսոն ստացել է ձախ փոքր ոլոքային ոսկրի մեխանիկական վնասվածք: Դեռ չի նշվում, թե ինչքան ժամանակ չեն խաղա:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Վան դեր Վարտից խաբար կա՞: Հո՞ վնասվածքը լուրջ չէր:


2-3 շաբաթ ՎԴՎ-ը ,նույնքան էլ  Իգուայինը  :Sad:

----------


## GevSky

Լավ չի գործերը... ռեալի վրա նավս կա

----------


## real77055

Ալոնսոն գռեթե ապաքինվելա ու Բիլբաոի հետ խախին կմասնակցի.


Ռեալը բանակցուտյուններ է վարում Սերխիո Կանալեսի հետ որի հետ մեծ հավանկանությամբ պայմանագիր կկնքի մյուս շաբաթ. Կանալեսը շատ մեծ հեռանկառ ունեցող ֆուտբոլիստ է որը խախում է Ռասինգում . Նրանով արդեն հետաքրքրվում են բօլօր գրանդ ակումբները.

----------

Ambrosine (14.01.2010)

----------


## Սերխիո

> Լավ չի գործերը... ռեալի վրա նավս կա


նավս չի,էսի լավ մտածված ,դիպլոմատիկ քայլ ա,որ անհաջողության դեպքում վնասվածքներով արդարացվեն

----------

Ambrosine (14.01.2010), Tyler (15.01.2010), Լեո (14.01.2010), Ներսես_AM (14.01.2010)

----------


## GevSky

Իմ կարծիքով սարկազմը տեղին չէր էս դեպքում :Smile:

----------

Yellow Raven (15.01.2010), Սերխիո (15.01.2010)

----------


## Լեո

Ատլետիկ Բիլբաո 1 - 0 Ռեալ  :Cray:

----------

davidus (17.01.2010)

----------


## davidus

Ժողովուրդ..... տեսեք թե ով ա հաշիվը գրում.....  :Lol2:  ոնց ա երևում, որ սրտանց ա սմայլիկը դրել...

----------

Լեո (17.01.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Ատլետիկ Բիլբաո 1 - 0 Ռեալ


Էս ինչ ընտիր հաշիվ էր, ցավաքցում եմ:

----------


## GevSky

> Ատլետիկ Բիլբաո 1 - 0 Ռեալ


Շատ մի նեղվի ախպերս, մեկ մեկել Ռեալը կհաղթի :Wink:  :LOL:

----------

Լեո (17.01.2010)

----------


## Սերխիո

մի հատ լավ խոսք կա ՝ *ավելի լավ ա պարտվել ճակատամարտում , բայց հաղթել պատերազմը*

----------

Ambrosine (17.01.2010), Armen.181 (18.01.2010), davidus (18.01.2010), REAL_ist (18.01.2010)

----------


## Աբելյան

Ատլետիկը վաղուց Ռեալին չէր կրել… :Love:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Ատլետիկը վաղուց Ռեալին չէր կրել…


ցախավելի դեր տարավ երեկ

----------


## Taurus

> մի հատ լավ խոսք կա ՝ *ավելի լավ ա պարտվել ճակատամարտում , բայց հաղթել պատերազմը*


Ավելի լավն էլ, կա՝ "Հույսը վերջինն է մեռնում"

----------

Yellow Raven (18.01.2010)

----------


## Սերխիո

> Ավելի լավն էլ, կա՝ "Հույսը վերջինն է մեռնում"


Ռեալի հետ կապվածը՝ ռեալ հույսեր են...

----------

Ambrosine (18.01.2010), davidus (18.01.2010)

----------


## Gayl

Մադրիդի «Ռեալի» ղեկավարները որոշել են թիմի հայտացուցակից ընդհանրապես հանել Ռուբեն դե լա Ռեդին ու խզել պայմանագիրը նրա հետ: դե լա Ռեդը արդեն 1 տարի չի կարողանում ապաքինվել, լուծել իր առողջական խնդիրները: Իսպանացի լավագույն բժիշկները այս ընթացքում հետազոտել են ֆուտբոլիստին, սակայն վերջնական ախտորոշում չի կարողանում տալ եւ ոչ ոք` դե լա Ռեդը հաճախակի սրտխառնուք ու գլխապտույտներ է ունենում: Պայմանագրի խզման դեպքում ֆուտբոլիստը «Ռեալից» իր այժմյան մեկ միլիոնանոց աշխատավարձի փոխարեն, կարող է ստանալ ամսական ընդամենը 1500 եվրո` որպես հաշմանդամի թոշակ:http://www.armtimes.com/comment/reply/319#comment-form

----------


## REAL_ist

Համոզված եմ` իրան աշխատանք կառաջարկվի ակումբի համակարգում:

----------

Սերխիո (18.01.2010)

----------


## Սերխիո

հաստատ,ինքը կշարունակի լինել մեծ ակումբի փոքր մասնիկը

----------


## GevSky

> Մադրիդի «Ռեալի» ղեկավարները որոշել են թիմի հայտացուցակից ընդհանրապես հանել Ռուբեն դե լա Ռեդին ու խզել պայմանագիրը նրա հետ: դե լա Ռեդը արդեն 1 տարի չի կարողանում ապաքինվել, լուծել իր առողջական խնդիրները: Իսպանացի լավագույն բժիշկները այս ընթացքում հետազոտել են ֆուտբոլիստին, սակայն վերջնական ախտորոշում չի կարողանում տալ եւ ոչ ոք` դե լա Ռեդը հաճախակի սրտխառնուք ու գլխապտույտներ է ունենում: Պայմանագրի խզման դեպքում ֆուտբոլիստը «Ռեալից» իր այժմյան մեկ միլիոնանոց աշխատավարձի փոխարեն, կարող է ստանալ ամսական ընդամենը 1500 եվրո` որպես հաշմանդամի թոշակ:


Նորմալա դա որովհետև դա Ռեալն է..... Համեմատության համար ասեմ, որ Գաբրիել Միլիտոն համարյա 2 տարի վնասվածքից ուշքի չէր գալիս, բայց փող էր ստանում ըստ պայմանագրի, և վերջապես ապաքինվեց... իսկ դա Բարսան է

----------


## REAL_ist

Ապեր ծիծաղալու համեմատություններ ես անում, Միլիտոն սրտի հետ պրոբլեմներ չուներ ի տարբերություն Դե Լա Ռեդի:

----------

Yellow Raven (18.01.2010), Լեո (19.01.2010), Սերխիո (18.01.2010)

----------


## Սերխիո

> Նորմալա դա որովհետև դա Ռեալն է..... Համեմատության համար ասեմ, որ Գաբրիել Միլիտոն համարյա 2 տարի վնասվածքից ուշքի չէր գալիս, բայց փող էր ստանում ըստ պայմանագրի, և վերջապես ապաքինվեց... իսկ դա Բարսան է


Նորմալ ա,որովետև անտեղյակ ես եղածից...

Եթե Ռեալը խաղացներ Ռուբենին կամ սպասեր մինչ «ապաքինվելը» ,որին 5 միլիոն էին տվել , ապա կվտնագեր նրա կյանքը,բայց քանի որ ֆուտբոլից, մրցանակներից ու փողից ավելի կարևոր է երիտասարդի կյանքը,դիմեցին նման մեծահոգի քայլի... Քանի որ դա *Ռեալն* է...
իսկ այդ 1500 եվրոն խորհրդանշական թոշակ ա,նրան աշխատավարձով այլ գործի կդնեն

----------


## GevSky

Չեմ հասկանում դրությունը նենցա, որ ընդհանրապես չի կարա՞ խաղա

----------


## Սերխիո

> Չեմ հասկանում դրությունը նենցա, որ ընդհանրապես չի կարա՞ խաղա


բա,խի ? են առողջ մարդուն թոշակ տալիս ,քանի որ արդեն ավարտել ա կարիերան,որ նոր Պուեռտա, կամ Ֆոե չլինի

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Ժողովուրդը քնածա, դե լավ ես գրեմ *Ռեալ Մադրիդ - Մալագա 25-01-2010 ժամը 00:00*

----------

Ambrosine (23.01.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

> *Ռեալ Մադրիդ - Մալագա 25-01-2010 ժամը 00:00*


Հետաքրքիր ժամ ա :Jpit:  Անցյալ տարի էլ էր խաղը ամսի 25-ին ճճ: Միայն հաղթանակ  :Goblin:   :Clapping:

----------


## GevSky

Ամեն ինչ լավ կլինի Աստղ ջան :Wink:

----------

Ambrosine (24.01.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Ամեն ինչ լավ կլինի Աստղ ջան


Ինչի ես տենց համոզված?

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ինչի ես տենց համոզված?


Դե որովհետև ամսի 25-ը հասարակ օր չի, էլի :Think: 
 :Jpit:

----------


## Լեո

> Դե որովհետև ամսի 25-ը հասարակ օր չի, էլի


Մաղթում եմ, որ հատկապես այդ օրը Ռեալը 10-0 հաղթի, Ռաուլն էլ 5 հատ գոլ խփի  :Smile:

----------

Ambrosine (24.01.2010)

----------


## GevSky

> Ինչի ես տենց համոզված?


Դե նեղն ընկած մարդկանց պետ է հույս տալ, սփոփել :Wink:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Դե նեղն ընկած մարդկանց պետ է հույս տալ, սփոփել


 Հա հույս կարլիա տալ, ձեռք մեկնել :Smile:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Դե նեղն ընկած մարդկանց պետ է հույս տալ, սփոփել


 դե պատրաստվի սեզոնի վերջում ինքդ քեզ սփոփելու, թե չե ստե նեղն ընկած մարդ չկա

----------

Ambrosine (24.01.2010), davidus (24.01.2010), Սերխիո (24.01.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> դե պատրաստվի սեզոնի վերջում ինքդ քեզ սփոփելու, թե չե ստե նեղն ընկած մարդ չկա


Դրա կարիքը չկա, տեսնում եմ ներկա վիճակը ու պատկերացնում ապագան :Smile:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Դե նեղն ընկած մարդկանց պետ է հույս տալ, սփոփել


Ստեղ նեղն ընկած մենակ դու ես :Wink:

----------

davidus (24.01.2010)

----------


## Yellow Raven

Էսօրվա խաղը հեչ, Ռեալը սեփական հարկի տակա կհաղթի :Jpit:  Մյուս տուրնա հետաքրքիր, Ռիասորում շաաատ դժվարա լինելու, եթե ներկայիս վիճակով մոտենան էդ խաղին :Smile:

----------


## Սերխիո

էտ ես ,որ լավ գիտեմ ,թե ինչ ձևի եք սաղդ սպասում «ռիազոր» խաղերին  :Jpit:  , բայց էս անգամ Ռեալը օդ ա հանելու,անցած տարի էլ կհաներ,ուղղակի առաջին տուրում են չէին, մարզավիճակի պահ կար

----------


## Ambrosine

Ապրի Ռեալս :Love:

----------


## davidus

հեչ էլ վատ նվեր չէր....  :Wink:   :Smile:

----------

Ambrosine (25.01.2010)

----------


## GevSky

> դե պատրաստվի սեզոնի վերջում ինքդ քեզ սփոփելու, թե չե ստե նեղն ընկած մարդ չկա


Սեզոնի վերջում ինչի՞ պետքա ինձ սփոփեմ կասե՞ս, հատկապես, երբ ասում ես ստեղ նեղն ընկած մարդ չկա....

----------


## GevSky

Բա առանց Քիսոյի ինչ՞ պտի անենք Ռիասորում

----------


## davidus

> Բա առանց Քիսոյի ինչ՞ պտի անենք Ռիասորում


ապեր թեթև տար.... Քիսոն չլնի, Կիսոն կլինի, էն մյուսը կլինի.... կարևորը "բանը" տեղում լինի....

իսկ էտ "բանը" տեղում ա.... ու դա ապացուցելու կարիք չի զգում...

----------


## GevSky

> ապեր թեթև տար.... Քիսոն չլնի, Կիսոն կլինի, էն մյուսը կլինի.... կարևորը "բանը" տեղում լինի....
> 
> իսկ էտ "բանը" տեղում ա.... ու դա ապացուցելու կարիք չի զգում...


Տեսնենք, տեսնենք :Wink:  Իսկ ընդհանրապես ռեալի հետ կապված ամենինչն եմ թեթև տանում :Smile:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

2 հատ գնդակ ու կարմիր: Վատ չի վատ չի:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Բա առանց Քիսոյի ինչ՞ պտի անենք Ռիասորում


տա առանց Քիսո ու Կանֆետ , Մեստայա ենք ծնկի բերել, «ռիազորին» մարգանցովկով հոգնան էլ չի փրկի

----------


## Ambrosine

> հեչ էլ վատ նվեր չէր....


2 տարի է ստանում եմ :Jpit: :

Էս օրը Ռեալի համար հաջողակ օր ա, շամաններիս ասեմ՝ դասավորեն միշտ այս օրը խաղ լինի :Think:

----------


## Լեո

> Էս օրը Ռեալի համար հաջողակ օր ա, շամաններիս ասեմ՝ դասավորեն միշտ այս օրը խաղ լինի


 Կամ ավելի ճիշտ կլինի միշտ Ռեալի խաղերի օրերը ծնունդ անես  :Jpit:

----------

Ambrosine (25.01.2010)

----------


## Tyler

Չէ, Ռիասորում ծանր ա լինելու: Ռոնալդուն խաղար էլ, մեկա ծանր էր լինելու: Չնայած Վալենսիային կրեցինք, բայց Վալենսիայի դեպքում էս նավսը չկա, ոնցոր սրանց... Կարելի ա դաժե ստավկա անել, որ Ռեալը չի կրի

----------

Yellow Raven (27.01.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

Դեպորտիվո - *Ռեալ Մադրիդ*
.................1 - *3*

Շնորհավո՜ր  :Clapping:

----------

Tyler (31.01.2010), Արևհատիկ (31.01.2010)

----------


## davidus

և այսպես..... սատկացրինք.....

Դեպորտիվո 1 - 3 Ռեալ Մադրիդ
_____________________________________ Ե.Գռաներո
Ի.Ս.Ռիկի_____________________________ Կ.Բենզեմա
_____________________________________ Կ.Բենզեմա

----------

Ambrosine (31.01.2010), Tyler (31.01.2010)

----------


## Լեո

Ինչ սիրուն պենալ էր  :Love:

----------

Ապե Ջան (31.01.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ինչ սիրուն պենալ էր


Հա, անիմատ, երկնքից ընկած սիրուն պենալ էր :Yea:

----------


## Լեո

Կասիլիասն անզոր էր  :Sad:

----------

Ապե Ջան (31.01.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Շնորհավորում եմ:

----------

Ambrosine (31.01.2010), davidus (31.01.2010), Սերխիո (31.01.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Կասիլիասն անզոր էր


Կասիլյասը քիչ էր մնում՝ բռներ :Sad: 

հ.գ. մեկնաբաններին՝ հեռու մնացեք Ռաուլից :Angry2:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Կասիլյասը քիչ էր մնում՝ բռներ
> 
> հ.գ. մեկնաբաններին՝ հեռու մնացեք Ռաուլից


Բայց չբռնեց :Smile:  Լօօօլ... Հա բայց դե Կասիլիասը ուրիշա էլի, ինչ ուզում եք ասեք:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Բայց չբռնեց Լօօօլ... Հա բայց դե Կասիլիասը ուրիշա էլի, ինչ ուզում եք ասեք:


Բայց Դեպորտիվոն էլ չկրեց ճճճճճճճճ
Հլա մի հատ էլ սեփական դարպասը ընդունեց:

----------


## davidus

> Ինչ սիրուն պենալ էր


հե-հե... բա խո չէին թողելու, որ "չոր" սատկացնեինք.... Կասիսլիսն էլ համարյա բռնում էր....

----------


## Սերխիո

այն ,ինչ չկարողացան անել Լաուդրուպը,Շուկերը,Անելկան, Ֆիգուն, Զիդանը, Ռոնալդոն,Բեքհեմը ,Ռոբենը, Կառլոսը,Նիստեռլոյը,Ռոբինյոն,Մորիենտեսը, արեց ...Արբելոա՜ն
Շնորհավորում եմ ՝հիասքանչ,դրամատիկ ու պատմական հաղթական խաղի կապակցությամբ…
Հ.Գ.

Գուտիի պասը կմնա պատմության մեջ…

----------

Ambrosine (31.01.2010), davidus (31.01.2010), Tyler (31.01.2010)

----------


## REAL_ist

մի նաֆսից պրծանք, շնորհավոր

----------

davidus (31.01.2010), Սերխիո (31.01.2010)

----------


## Tyler

Էն ով էր ասում, որ առանց Ռոնալդուի շանս չունենք՞ :-P Բա, սենց էլ ա լինում  :Cool: 
Բայց որ ճիշտն ասեմ ես էլ չէի սպասում, որ կկրեին  :Jpit:  Ապրեն տղերքը:

----------


## Tyler

Ժողովուրդ հլը ստեղ նայեք, ով որ չի տեսել  :Shok:  :Shok:  :Shok:

----------

Armen.181 (31.01.2010), davidus (31.01.2010), LL14 (01.02.2010), REAL_ist (02.02.2010), Ուրվական (31.01.2010), Սերխիո (31.01.2010)

----------


## Yellow Raven

Ափսոս... :Jpit:

----------

Ապե Ջան (31.01.2010), Լեո (31.01.2010)

----------


## Սերխիո

> Ափսոս...


 բա չէ, գիտեք ամեն տարի բանծիկը գլխին Ռեալը պտի պադառկի կարգավիճակով գնա «ռիազոր»

----------


## Լեո

> բա չէ, գիտեք ամեն տարի բանծիկը գլխին Ռեալը պտի պադառկի կարգավիճակով գնա «ռիազոր»


«Զատո» բանտիկը գլխին գալիս ա Կատալոնիա  :Jpit:

----------

Yellow Raven (31.01.2010)

----------


## Սերխիո

> «Զատո» բանտիկը գլխին գալիս ա Կատալոնիա


երևի մոռացել ես Լեո ջան ,որ 2 տարի առաջ ետ բանծիկը  Ժուլիո Ցեզար Բապտիստան քաշեց Վալդեսի գլխին :LOL:

----------

Ambrosine (31.01.2010), davidus (31.01.2010), REAL_ist (02.02.2010), Tyler (01.02.2010)

----------


## davidus

> երևի մոռացել ես Լեո ջան ,որ 2 տարի առաջ ետ բանծիկը  Ժուլիո Ցեզար Բապտիստան քաշեց Վալդեսի գլխին


 :LOL:   :LOL:   :Hands Up:  սատկացրիր..

----------


## Լեո

> երևի մոռացել ես Լեո ջան ,որ 2 տարի առաջ ետ բանծիկը  Ժուլիո Ցեզար Բապտիստան քաշեց Վալդեսի գլխին


Երևի դու էլ մոռացել ես, Սերխիո ջան, որ Մեսսին 6 (կամ 5, լավ չեմ հիշում) Կլասիկո շարունակ հզորագույն Կասիլիասին մանթո էր գցում: Կամպ Նոու-ում տեղի ունեցած նախավերջին Կլասիկոյի ժամանակ խփած գոլը ուղղակի անարգանք էր Կասի համար: Նույնիսկ խեղճ Կանավարոն չդիմացավ էդ տեսարանին, ուզում էր ինքնասպանություն գործել  :Sad:

----------


## Սերխիո

օրինակները շատ են իմ կողմից էլ, թեկուզ Նիստելռոյը ` 4 խաղ 4գոլ... նման խոսակցությունը ահավոր պարապ ու հավես ունեցողի համար ա, ուղղակի Նու Կամպը չես համեմատի <<անառիկ  Ռիազորի>> հետ :Smile:

----------


## Լեո

> նման խոսակցությունը ահավոր պարապ ու հավես ունեցողի համար ա


Քեզ հասկանում եմ, Սերխիո ջան, ձեզ համար հիշողությունները շատ տհաճ են  :Sad:

----------


## Սերխիո

բացարձակ ,սխալ ենթադրություն էս արել :Wink: 
Վերջի 1.5 տարում տարբեր պատճառներով բարսելոնը ֆորմի մեջ ա + առանց  որևէ մի լուրջ վանասվածքի, բացի միլիտոյից,մրցաշրջան ա անցկացնում ,իսկ Ռեալին սկսած վնասվածքներով ու շամաններով խանգարոմ են ,դա  ժամանակավրեպ ա:
իսկ ինչքան տհաճ էր, երբ նախանցած տարի բարսելոնցիները պատվո միջանցքով ու ցափահարություններով դաշտ ուղեկցեցին Չեմպիոնին + դրան չկարացան կամք ունենալ ու գոնե իրանց կուլեների համար նորմալ խաղ ցույց տային ու հաքան 4-1:

----------

Ambrosine (31.01.2010), davidus (02.02.2010)

----------


## Լեո

> բացարձակ ,սխալ ենթադրություն էս արել
> Վերջի 1.5 տարում տարբեր պատճառներով բարսելոնը ֆորմի մեջ ա + առանց  որևէ մի լուրջ վանասվածքի, բացի միլիտոյից,մրցաշրջան ա անցկացնում ,իսկ Ռեալին սկսած վնասվածքներով ու շամաններով խանգարոմ են ,դա  ժամանակավրեպ ա:
> իսկ ինչքան տհաճ էր, երբ նախանցած տարի բարսելոնցիները պատվո միջանցքով ու ցափահարություններով դաշտ ուղեկցեցին Չեմպիոնին + դրան չկարացան կամք ունենալ ու գոնե իրանց կուլեների համար նորմալ խաղ ցույց տային ու հաքան 4-1:


Եթե մրցակցի դաշտում 4-1 պարտվելը կոչվում ա «հաքան», ուրեմն սեփական դաշտում ոխերիմ թշնամուց 2-6 պատրվելը կկոչվի «դեմքները մրոտվեցին»:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Երևի դու էլ մոռացել ես, Սերխիո ջան, որ Մեսսին 6 (կամ 5, լավ չեմ հիշում) Կլասիկո շարունակ հզորագույն Կասիլիասին մանթո էր գցում: Կամպ Նոու-ում տեղի ունեցած նախավերջին Կլասիկոյի ժամանակ խփած գոլը ուղղակի անարգանք էր Կասի համար: Նույնիսկ խեղճ Կանավարոն չդիմացավ էդ տեսարանին, ուզում էր ինքնասպանություն գործել


Հա բա ամոթ էր, որ Մեսիին գոլ խփեց իրան... իրան հարգող ցանկացած դարպասապահ էլ էդ վիճակում կլիներ:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Եթե մրցակցի դաշտում 4-1 պարտվելը կոչվում ա «հաքան», ուրեմն սեփական դաշտում ոխերիմ թշնամուց 2-6 պատրվելը կկոչվի «դեմքները մրոտվեցին»:


Ես չեմ ասում թե ետ  օրը արժանի չէին  հաղթանակի, ուղղակի եթե հիշում ես ետ օրվա մրցաշարային աղուսյակը , Ռեալին մենակ հաղթանակ էր պետք, այնինչ ոչ-ոքի կարող էր գրանցվել շատ հանգիստ, երբ հաշիվը դարձավ 1-1 ,խաղը սառացնելու տեղը գլխապատառ նորից առաջ էին գնում ` վա բանկ, իսկ հետևը թողում անպաշտպան` դա էլ եղավ հետևանքը:Ետ 2-6 ից մի շաբաթ առաջ  Ռեալը 1-4 թե 2-4 կրեց սևիլյային<<Սանչես Պիսխուանում >> ,են էլ առանց հիմնական կազմի խաղացողների `Սնեյդերի,Ռոբենի և այլոց... Մարզավիճակը լավ էր Ռեալի ետ ժամանակ` 18 խաղում 17 հաղթանակ 1 ոչ-ոք...
Հ.Գ.
Էս թեման կարելի ա փաստերով 2-3 էջ գրվել, ավելի լավ ա մի օր Հանդիպման գանք երկուսով ու ժամերով զրուցենք  :Wink:

----------

Լեո (31.01.2010)

----------


## Լեո

> Էս թեման կարելի ա փաստերով 2-3 էջ գրվել, ավելի լավ ա մի օր Հանդիպման գանք երկուսով ու ժամերով զրուցենք


 Շատ լավ բան ես ասում  :Wink:  Բայց նախօրոք պիտի զգուշացնես հանդիպման մասին, որ մի քիչ պատրաստվեմ  :Jpit:

----------


## Սերխիո

Ասեմ ավելին, մի նպատակ ունեմ ,եթե հաջողվի ՉԼ  ֆինալում հանդիպել ձեր թիմի հատ `ավելի լավ ,եթե ոչ, ապա Կլասիկոյի նախօրյակի կամ իրա օրը ուզում եմ Հ1-ով  ստուդիայում հավաքվենք ու...

----------

REAL_ist (02.02.2010), Լեո (31.01.2010)

----------


## Լեո

> Ասեմ ավելին, մի նպատակ ունեմ ,եթե հաջողվի ՉԼ  ֆինալում հանդիպել ձեր թիմի հատ `ավելի լավ ,եթե ոչ, ապա Կլասիկոյի նախօրյակի կամ իրա օրը ուզում եմ Հ1-ով  ստուդիայում հավաքվենք ու...


Մենք շատ ենք, զգույշ եղեք  :Jpit:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Մենք շատ ենք, զգույշ եղեք


Մտի http://www.realmadrid.am :Jpit:

----------

REAL_ist (02.02.2010), Սերխիո (31.01.2010)

----------


## Սերխիո

> Մենք շատ ենք, զգույշ եղեք


Լեո ջան , եթե դուք 40 եք, մենք ` 30 ,միևնույն ա, ստուդիա գնալու ենք մաքսիմում 10 հոգով  :Wink: 

իսկ վաբշե եթե գնանք ,ապա  մինիմում 10 տարվա ստաժով , ավանդույթներից ու պատմությունից տեղյակներով , ոչ թե , ասենք ` դեկտեմբերին Բարսելոնայի կամ Ռեալի  խաղով հմայված ու իրան բարսելոնիս կամ մադրիդիստ  համարողներով:

Հ.Գ.
REAL_ist-ը իմ ամենասիրելի մադրիդիստներից ա :

----------

REAL_ist (02.02.2010), Լեո (31.01.2010)

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Լեո ջան , եթե դուք 40 եք, մենք ` 30 ,միևնույն ա, ստուդիա գնալու ենք մաքսիմում 10 հոգով 
> 
> իսկ վաբշե եթե գնանք ,ապա  մինիմում 10 տարվա ստաժով , ավանդույթներից ու պատմությունից տեղյակներով , ոչ թե , ասենք ` դեկտեմբերին Բարսելոնայի կամ Ռեալի  խաղով հմայված ու իրան բարսելոնիս կամ մադրիդիստ  համարողներով:
> 
> Հ.Գ.
> REAL_ist-ը իմ ամենասիրելի մադրիդիստներից ա :


Գնալու լինեք, ձեն հանեք :Jpit:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Գնալու լինեք, ձեն հանեք


Ինձ էլ կխաղացնե՞ք :ճճ

----------


## Սերխիո

իսպանացիներով Ռեալ

----------


## Լեո

> իսպանացիներով Ռեալ


 Կական իսպանացի՞ ա  :Shok:   :Blink:  (չհաշված մյուսները):

----------


## Լեո

Գագոն գնու՞մ ա Մ.Սիթի  :Think:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Կական իսպանացի՞ ա   (չհաշված մյուսները):


դե 8 իսպանացի Ռեալում արդեն երևույթ ա :0

Գագոն էլ չգնաց
http://realmadrid.am/index.php?optio...11-26-17-40-47

----------


## Tyler

> Գագոն էլ չգնաց


Ափսոս  :Jpit:

----------


## Vaho

Ողջույն բոլորին, ժողովուրդ էդ ճիշտա՞, որ Կական գնումա Յուվենտուս

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Ողջույն բոլորին, ժողովուրդ էդ ճիշտա՞, որ Կական գնումա Յուվենտուս


Չէ, ճիշտ չի :Smile:  Էդ ֆանտաստիկայի ոլորտիցա :Jpit:

----------

Ambrosine (06.02.2010), Սերխիո (06.02.2010)

----------


## Vaho

Դե ավելի լավ

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Տեսնես կկարողանա էսօր հաղթի Էսպանյոլին: :Think:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

«Էսպանյոլի» հարձակման առաջատար Խոսե Կալյեխոնը չի կարող մասնակցել իր նախկին թիմի` «Ռեալի» դեմ շաբաթ օրը կայանալիք հանդիպմանը: Պատճառը պայմանագրում նշված համապատասխան կետն է, ըստ որի Կալյեխոնը իրավունք չունի մասնակցելու «Ռեալի» դեմ հանդիպումներին: Ընդ որում` «Էսպանյոլի» կազմում Կալյեխոնը միակ ֆուտբոլիստն է, ով մասնակցել է Լա Լիգայի շրջանակներում իր թիմի անցկացրած բոլոր հանդիպումներին, այդ պատճառով էլ նրա բացակայությունը «Բեռնաբեուում» լուրջ խնդիր է հանդիսանում թիմի գլխավոր մարզիչ Մաուրիսիո Պակետինիոյի համար:

Ըստ պայմանագրի` «Էսպանյոլը» պետք է բավականին մեծ գումար վճարեր «Ռեալին», որպեսզի առաջիկա երկու տարիների ընթացքում Խոսեն իրավունք ստանար մասնակցելու արքայական ակումբի դեմ հանդպումներին, ինչն էլ ստիպեց կատալոնական ակումբին հրաժարվել նման հնարավորությունից:

«Կարծում եմ, որ նմանատիպ հնարքների կարելի է դիմել այն դեպքում, եթե ֆուտբոլիստը վաճառվում կամ վարձավճարով տեղափոխվում է իր ակումբի խաղամակարդակին համարժեք այլ ակումբ, իսկ երբ Մադրիդն է այդպիսի քայլեր ձեռնարկում, ես դա անթույլատրելի եմ համարում: Կալյեխոնը շատ կցանկանար խաղալ այն թիմի դեմ, որտեղ նա աճել և ձևավորվել է որպես ֆուտբոլիստ» ,- նշել է «Էսպանյոլի»  գլխավոր մարզիչ Մաուրիսիո Պակետինիոն:

Բացի Կալյեխոնից, հնարավոր է, որ արքայական ակումբի դեմ մրցավեճին չմասնակցեն նաև Շունսուկե Նակամուրան, Խուան Ֆորլինը և Մոիսես Ուրտադոն:

Աղբյուրը` marca.com

----------


## Լեո

Հուսանք կատալոնյան Էսպանյոլը այսօր Մադիրդում կկարողանա պահպանել կատալոնյան ավանդույթը  :Smile:

----------


## davidus

> Հուսանք կատալոնյան Էսպանյոլը այսօր Մադիրդում կկարողանա պահպանել կատալոնյան ավանդույթը


լավ էլ պահպանում ա...

Real Madrid [2 - 0] Espanyol
 :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:

----------

Vaho (09.02.2010), Մանուլ (07.02.2010), Սերխիո (07.02.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

*Ռեալ* - Էսպանյոլ
.......*3* - 0

Շնորհավոր մեզ: Առաջին կեսը գերազանց էր, 2-րդ կեսի սկզբնամասում հանգստացել էին: Իգուայինը շատ լավ իրեն դրսևորեց:
Ռաուլ :Sad: ((((((((((

----------


## REAL_ist

Շնորհավոր

Apeh Jan, եթե նյութ ես տեղադրում realmadrid.am ից, անպայման դիր հղումը!

----------

Ambrosine (07.02.2010), LL14 (08.02.2010), Yellow Raven (07.02.2010), Լեո (07.02.2010), Սերխիո (07.02.2010)

----------


## Սերխիո

մեծ ախպորը,մի գնդակ քիչ կծեծենք...

Պիպիտաաաաաա՜

----------

davidus (08.02.2010), Tyler (10.02.2010)

----------


## Taurus

Էսպանյոլը հա էլ ռեալի ղազն ա էզել, ու հեչ Բարսայի փոքր ախպեր չկա ճանաչելու, ընդամենը, Բարսային վառված ևս մի թիմիկ:

----------

Yellow Raven (08.02.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Ֆուտբոլիստ եք կորցնում :Think: 

Մադրիդի «Ռեալի» ֆուտբոլիստ Ռաուլը կարիերան կարող է շարունակել ԱՄՆ-ում: Իսպանացու ծառայություններով հետաքրքրվում է «Նյու Յորք Ռեդ Բուլլ» ակումբը:

Ինչպես հայտնում է «Marca»-ն, ամերիկյան թիմը շահավետ առաջարկ է ներկայացրել ֆուտբոլիստին` առնվազն պահպանելով այն պայմանները, որոնցից Ռաուլն օգտվում է «Ռեալում»: Ռաուլն էլ, իր հերթին, հայտարարել է, որ դեմ չէ` ուժերը փորձելու մեկ այլ լիգայում: Հարձակվողին չի բավարարում «Ռեալում» ունեցած ներկայիս կարգավիճակը: Բանն այն է, որ «Արքայական թիմի» գլխավոր մարզիչ Մանուել Պելլեգրինին նրան բավարար խաղային ժամանակ չի հատկացնում:

Ռեալի» հետ Ռաուլի ներկայիս պայմանագրի ժամկետը կավարտվի 2011 թ. ամռանը, սակայն ակումբի ղեկավարությունը պատրաստ է նրան հենց հիմա բաց թողնել` այդ կերպ երախտագիտություն հայտնելով ֆուտբոլիստին թիմին մատուցած ծառայությունների համար…

----------

Taurus (13.02.2010)

----------


## REAL_ist

Հուսով եմ կարիերան չի փչացնի ու կմնա թմում մինչև կարիերայի ավարտը:

----------

Yellow Raven (12.02.2010), Սերխիո (12.02.2010)

----------


## GevSky

> Ռեալի» հետ Ռաուլի ներկայիս պայմանագրի ժամկետը կավարտվի 2011 թ. ամռանը, սակայն ակումբի ղեկավարությունը պատրաստ է նրան հենց հիմա բաց թողնել` *այդ կերպ երախտագիտություն հայտնելով ֆուտբոլիստին թիմին մատուցած ծառայությունների համար…*


Վերջի նախադասությունը լավն էր, չհասկացա սարկազմ էր թե սուբյեկտիվ տեսակետ.... Բայց ամեն դեպքում ինձ մոտ ծիծաղ առաջացրեց :LOL:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Եկեք ձեզ Շնորհավորեմ... ժողովուրդ հլը քնածա... Երևի անգամ խաբար էլ չեն :Wink:

----------

Սերխիո (14.02.2010)

----------


## Սերխիո

Ռուդիկ ապերը …

----------

davidus (15.02.2010), h.s. (15.02.2010), Yellow Raven (14.02.2010), Լեո (14.02.2010), Ներսես_AM (14.02.2010)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Ռուդիկ ապերը …


էս ծախի՞ք գնաց  :Shok:

----------


## Սերխիո

չէ, անվճար բաց թողեցինք, որ ազատ ընտրություն կատարելու հնարավորություն ունենար, իսկ նման մեծահոգություն նա վաստակել էր…

----------

Ambrosine (15.02.2010), davidus (15.02.2010), Yellow Raven (15.02.2010), Ներսես_AM (15.02.2010)

----------


## Starkiller

Բոլորին շնորհավոր, տարբերությունը էլի 2 միավոր է  :Hands Up:

----------

davidus (15.02.2010), Vaho (15.02.2010), Սերխիո (15.02.2010)

----------


## Vaho

Շնորհավոր բոլորիս  :Hands Up:

----------

davidus (15.02.2010), Սերխիո (15.02.2010)

----------


## Սերխիո

խոլեռան կպավ իրանց էլ , բայց դե մեզ  կլոր տարին ա կպած...
Վաղը լիոի հետ ենք  , Բենզեման էլ կազմում ա, ետ արդեն կա՜յֆ ա :Ok:

----------


## Starkiller

Մենակ ափսոս Գուտին ու Վան դեռ Վաառտը չեն խաղալու:  :Sad:

----------


## Լեո

Լիոն 1 - 0 Ռեալ  :Smile: 

Է՜խ, Ռեալ, Ռեալ, թույլ ես էլի, թույլ....

----------

GevSky (17.02.2010), Sagittarius (17.02.2010), Ապե Ջան (17.02.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Չդիմացավ էլի... Մի բան չեղավ որ չկրկնի Բարսաից

----------


## Gayl

Չեմպիոնների Լիգային արժանի խաղ էր, հալալ ա Լիոնին, պատասխան հանդիպումը անչափ հետաքրքիր ա լինելու:

----------


## Լեո

> Չդիմացավ էլի... Մի բան չեղավ որ չկրկնի Բարսաից


Էդ ի՞նչ էր Բարսայից կրկնել  :Think: 

Կարո՞ղ ա նկատի ունես օպտիմալ կազմով պարտվելը՝ ի տարբերություն Բարսայի՝ ոչ օպրիմալ կազմով պարտությանը:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Հա լավ էս դեռ հեչ, մյուսին պիտի ուղղակի գոլ չուտի ու իմ կարծիքով արդեն կանցնի: Բայց ես խաղում մի հատ դրվագ կար: Կասիլյասը մաստեր-կլասի դասընթացներ ա սկսել գնալ Վալդեսի մոտ  :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:

----------

h.s. (17.02.2010), Yellow Raven (17.02.2010), Լեո (17.02.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Իհարկե խոսքը հենց դրա մասինա, համարյա միշտա տենց լինում:

----------


## Ambrosine

Պահ, պահ, պահ...

----------


## Լեո

> Պահ, պահ, պահ...


Մի մտածի  :Wink:  Առաջին դեպքը չէ, որ Ռեալը կարևոր խաղերում պարտվում ա  :Wink:

----------


## Sagittarius

էէէ, աչքներս լույս լինի... :Smile:  էէէէէէ, թե էս պահերին ասում են ցավաքցու՞մ եմ...
որց որ են մարդկանցից լինենք, որ գնում են թաղում ու անեկդոտ են պատմում :Blush:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Պահ, պահ, պահ...


 :Tongue:  լսում եմ ձեզ:

----------


## Gayl

> էէէ, աչքներս լույս լինի... էէէէէէ, թե էս պահերին ասում են ցավաքցու՞մ եմ...
> որց որ են մարդկանցից լինենք, որ գնում են թաղում ու անեկդոտ են պատմում


Կարևորը անգլիականը այսօր հաղթեց :LOL:  մրցակցի դաշտում խփելով երեք գնդակ :Hands Up:

----------

Armen.181 (17.02.2010), Sagittarius (17.02.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Կարևորը անգլիականը այսօր հաղթեց մրցակցի դաշտում խփելով երեք գնդակ


չհհասկացա թե անգլիականը ինչ կապ ուներ ռեալի հետ:

----------


## Սերխիո

Յանի մտածող կա՞ ես  խաղից հետո , ոնց -որ 3-0 ա՞, ինչ ա ՞
եղածը բան չի, կշնչենք կեթա Լիոնին :Wink:  , էսօր ուղղակի Հունան Ավետիսյանի տեղն էին դրել իրանց, սաղ թիմով վիզ էին դնում , բայց հլը սատանի մայլում կուռ-կուռի ձագ են ըլնելու էլի ...

Հ.Գ.
բայց դզզում ա, հենց մտա ,ասի ,հեսա Լեոն & co սկսելու են գրառումներ անել , սպասենք Գեվսքային :LOL:  :Think:

----------


## Gayl

> չհհասկացա թե անգլիականը ինչ կապ ուներ ռեալի հետ:


Ոչ մի կապ

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Ոչ մի կապ


 :Blush: .

----------


## GevSky

Իսկ ու՞ր էին մեծն աստղերը :LOL:  
Հա իսկ էն 2 միավորով արագ ուրախացեք, մի քանի օր մնաց դեմը Վիյառեալ կա :Wink:  Էհ ինչ ասեմ... Թիմը աստղերի քանակությամբ չի որոշվում, այլ սեփական լավ ֆուտբոլիստներին աջուձախ չբաժանելովա որոշվում..... 
Հ.Գ. Կրկնվում էի շատ ակտուալ պահին :Smile:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Մի մտածի  Առաջին դեպքը չէ, որ Ռեալը կարևոր խաղերում պարտվում ա


Ես չեմ մտածում, Լեո ջան, սրանով աշխարհը չքանդվեց:

Մյուսներին՝ ասելու բան չունեմ. Ռեալը կասի: Ցավակցելու հարց էլ չկա. թաղում չի:




> Հ.Գ.
> բայց դզզում ա, հենց մտա ,ասի ,հեսա Լեոն & co սկսելու են գրառումներ անել , սպասենք Գեվսքային


Մեկ էլ Սամվելը կարող ա wap-ով մտնի ակումբ :Jpit: 

հ.գ. Բայց լուրջ ուրախանում եմ, որ Ռեալի պարտությունը էսպիսի աժիոտաժ ա առաջացնում սպորտ բաժնում, թե չէ ու՞մ ա հետաքրքրում՝ Բարսելոնան կրե՞ց, թե՞ պարտվեց :Jpit:

----------

Armen.181 (17.02.2010), Սերխիո (17.02.2010)

----------


## Լեո

Բա մենք գրառում չանենք, էլ ո՞վ անի, այ ախպեր  :Jpit: 

Ասում ես Լիոնին կշնչե՞ք կգնա: Լավ ես ասում  :Smile:  Բայց Լիոնն էլ Ռեալին շնչելու փորձ ունի ու էս անգամ էլ շատ լավ հնարավորություն ա ստացել:

Ռեալը ավանդույթի թիմ ա, գիտի ավանդույթներ պահել: Ու էս անգամ էլ 1/8 եզրափակիչից թռնելու ավանդույթը չի խախտի:

----------


## Sagittarius

> չհհասկացա թե անգլիականը ինչ կապ ուներ ռեալի հետ:


Մեծ,, Անգլիական թմերն են խաղում *ՌԵԱԼ* ֆուտբոլ :Wink:

----------

Gayl (17.02.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> .


Եվ՞

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Իսկ ու՞ր էին մեծն *աստղերը* 
> Հա իսկ էն 2 միավորով արագ ուրախացեք, մի քանի օր մնաց դեմը Վիյառեալ կա Էհ ինչ ասեմ... Թիմը աստղերի քանակությամբ չի որոշվում, այլ սեփական լավ ֆուտբոլիստներին աջուձախ չբաժանելովա որոշվում..... 
> Հ.Գ. Կրկնվում էի շատ ակտուալ պահին


չգիտեմ մեծ թե փոքր, բայց Աստղը ստեղ տեղում մեզ էր սասպում :LOL:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Բա մենք գրառում չանենք, էլ ո՞վ անի, այ ախպեր


ճիշտ ել անում ես :Wink: 
Հ.Գ.
բայց զգացիք ,որ Գևսքային պահը գուշակել էի :LOL:

----------

Ambrosine (17.02.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Յանի մտածող կա՞ ես  խաղից հետո , ոնց -որ 3-0 ա՞, ինչ ա ՞
> եղածը բան չի, կշնչենք կեթա Լիոնին , էսօր ուղղակի Հունան Ավետիսյանի տեղն էին դրել իրանց, սաղ թիմով վիզ էին դնում , բայց հլը սատանի մայլում կուռ-կուռի ձագ են ըլնելու էլի ...
> 
> Հ.Գ.
> բայց դզզում ա, հենց մտա ,ասի ,հեսա *Լեոն & co* սկսելու են գրառումներ անել , սպասենք Գեվսքային


Co - ն ովեր :Think:

----------


## Gayl

> Մեծ,, Անգլիական թմերն են խաղում *ՌԵԱԼ* ֆուտբոլ


Կամ էլ արքայական խաղ են ցույց տալիս :Cool: 
Չեմ կարծում, որ այս անգամ Լիոնը կթռցնի Ռեալին, չնայած Լիոնի կողմից եմ,Ռոնալդոն ժարիտ էր անում ու մյուս խաղին ինքն իրանը անելու ա:

----------

Tyler (17.02.2010), Սերխիո (17.02.2010)

----------


## Barcamaniac

Դավայ, Ռեալ, ես հավատում եմ քեզ, դու կարող ես կրվել ու շարունակել 1/8-ից թռնելու ավանդույթը:

----------

zanazan (17.02.2010)

----------


## zanazan

վաղուց 3.75 գործակից չեյ բռնել...լավ խաղ էր..

----------

Gayl (18.02.2010)

----------


## Tyler

Խաղը վատը չէր, բայց հլը լավ ա մի հատ էլ գոլ չկերան, տեղ-տեղ լավ ճնշում էր Լիոնը: Քրիստիանոն լավ էր խաղում, չնայած ես հիմնականում Միլան - Մանչեսթերն էի նայում, բայց երբ գցում էի մի հատ սիրուն պաս կամ չլոցի անում էր  :Smile:  Մյուս խաղին արդեն վիզ դրած լավ կխաղան մի 3-1 կկրեն  :Wink:

----------


## Taurus

> Ես չեմ մտածում, Լեո ջան, սրանով աշխարհը չքանդվեց:
> 
> Մյուսներին՝ ասելու բան չունեմ. Ռեալը կասի: Ցավակցելու հարց էլ չկա. թաղում չի:
> 
> 
> Մեկ էլ Սամվելը կարող ա wap-ով մտնի ակումբ
> 
> հ.գ. Բայց լուրջ ուրախանում եմ, որ Ռեալի պարտությունը էսպիսի աժիոտաժ ա առաջացնում սպորտ բաժնում, թե չէ ու՞մ ա հետաքրքրում՝ Բարսելոնան կրե՞ց, թե՞ պարտվեց


Բա ես, բա ես?
ինչ մի ուրախացել եք, 3ի տեղը 1 գոլ խփին :Sad: 
Իրականում ռեալը հոգեբանականով չէր կարում խաղար, ոնց որ գիտեին որ մեկա կրվելու են:
նենց որ տրադիցիանները պեհպանվում են:
հիմա արդեն ամեն ինչ հենց ռեալից ա կախված... բայց եթե չանցավ, ուրեմն արդեն թքելու ա, բոլորն էլ գիտեն որ ռեալը լոմկվող թիմ ա, հիմա կարաք ասեք չէ, սենց չէ նենց, բա մենք մեր թագավորը մեր դուխը... էտ մենակ ռեալիստների երազներում ա...
Լավ կարճ ասած, հաջորդ փուլ դուրս գալու հնարավորություննեը հավասարվեցին, դեմը դեռ Բեռնաբեու կա, մրցավար կա... լավաշով ու պանրով բռթուչ:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Բա ես, բա ես?
> ինչ մի ուրախացել եք, 3ի տեղը 1 գոլ խփին
> Իրականում ռեալը հոգեբանականով չէր կարում խաղար, ոնց որ գիտեին որ մեկա կրվելու են:
> նենց որ տրադիցիանները պեհպանվում են:
> հիմա արդեն ամեն ինչ հենց ռեալից ա կախված... բայց եթե չանցավ, ուրեմն արդեն թքելու ա, բոլորն էլ գիտեն որ ռեալը լոմկվող թիմ ա, հիմա կարաք ասեք չէ, սենց չէ նենց, բա մենք մեր թագավորը մեր դուխը... էտ մենակ ռեալիստների երազներում ա...
> Լավ կարճ ասած, հաջորդ փուլ դուրս գալու հնարավորություննեը հավասարվեցին, դեմը դեռ Բեռնաբեու կա, մրցավար կա... լավաշով ու պանրով բռթուչ:


Դու էլ, դու էլ:
Ուզում էի ասել՝ նույնիսկ Սամվելից եմ հավատում, որ կմտնի ակումբ, ինչ ա թե մի վատ բան գրի Ռեալին :Jpit: 

Լավ ա ձեռքի հետ էլ չասեցիր՝ գեներալ Ֆրանկո կա... ուֆ (c)

----------

PetrAni (18.02.2010), Սերխիո (18.02.2010)

----------


## Լեո

> Լավ ա ձեռքի հետ էլ չասեցիր՝ գեներալ Ֆրանկո կա... ուֆ (c)


Աստղ ջան, իրականում ամենակարևորը չասվեց: ՓՈՂ...
Քանի կա փողը, Ռեալը իր համար պատվավոր երկրորդ հորիզոնականներում ցկցկալու ա  :Smile:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Աստղ ջան, իրականում ամենակարևորը չասվեց: ՓՈՂ...
> Քանի կա փողը, Ռեալը իր համար պատվավոր երկրորդ հորիզոնականներում ցկցկալու ա


Ձայնդ տաք տեղից ա գալիս: Տեսնեմ իրադարձությունների՝ ձեզ համար անհաջող ընթացքից հետո է՞լ ես այսպես ասելու :Tongue: 
Խեղճ Բարսելոնա... պոնչիկի փող էլ չունի :Cray:

----------

PetrAni (18.02.2010)

----------


## GevSky

> ճիշտ ել անում ես
> Հ.Գ.
> բայց զգացիք ,որ Գևսքային պահը գուշակել էի


Սերխիո ջան էտ գուշակություն չէր, այլ արդեն ստանդարտ պրոցեդուրա :Wink:  բա դե պարզ չի՞, որ պետկա տենց դեպքերում մտնեմ գրեմ :Cool:  ՈՒ թող էտ ստանդարտ պրոցեդուրաները ինձանից անպակաս լինեն :Blush:

----------


## Լեո

*Զիդանը հիասթափված է «Ռեալից»*



Մադրիդի «Ռեալի» նախկին կիսապաշտպան, լեգենդար Զինեդին Զիդանը գնահատել է «արքայական ակումբի» խաղը «Լիոնի» դեմ (0։1) Չեմպիոնների լիգայի 1/8 եզրափակչի առաջին խաղում։ ««Ռեալի» պարտությունը ինձ համար մեծ հիասթափություն է։ Եվ խնդիրը ոչ միայն վերջնական հաշիվն է. ցավալին մադրիդցիների խաղն է ֆրանսիական ակումբի հետ։ Վերջինս, ի դեպ, հոյակապ գործեց, չնայած ներքին առաջնությունում ամենևին էլ չի փայլում։ «Ռեալը» վաղուց այսքան դժգույն ֆուտբոլ չի ցուցադրել։ Ֆուտբոլի հմայքն այն է, որ ոչ ոք երբեք չի կարող կանխագուշակել վերջնական արդյունքը։ Առջևում դեռ երկրորդ խաղն է, բայց «Ռեալի» համար այն հեշտ չի լինելու»,- մեջբերում է ֆրանսիացու խոսքերը Goal.com-ը։

Աղբյուր:

----------


## GevSky

Ես էլ հիասթափվեցի Զիդանից նրա համար, որ ինքը նորա հիասթափվում, ես էլ գիտեի խելացի տղայա :Cool:

----------


## REAL_ist

Ժուռնալիստների հերթական աբսուրդ մեկնաբանությունը:

----------

Yellow Raven (22.02.2010)

----------


## Սերխիո

> Ժուռնալիստների հերթական աբսուրդ մեկնաբանությունը:


ես էլ եմ ետ կարծիքի, քանի որ, եթե նման բան ասել ա , ապա խոսքը արդյունքի մասին ա,որից ես էլ եմ հիասթափված…

Հ.Գ.

էսի դիշովկա «էլ Մունդոյի» հերթական մուտիտներն ա...

----------


## Սերխիո

> Ես էլ հիասթափվեցի Զիդանից նրա համար, որ ինքը նորա հիասթափվում, ես էլ գիտեի խելացի տղայա


Չնայած քեզնով հմայված չէի ,բայց հիասթափվեցի ,քանի որ հերթական օֆֆտոպը , անլուրջ ու վիրավորական  գրառումը արեցիր Ռեալի թեմայում

----------


## Լեո

> Ժուռնալիստների հերթական աբսուրդ մեկնաբանությունը:


Ինչո՞վ ա աբսուրդ  :Xeloq:  Պարզապես բառացի մեջբերված ա Զիդանի խոսքերը:

----------


## Լեո

> ես էլ եմ ետ կարծիքի, քանի որ, եթե նման բան ասել ա , ապա խոսքը արդյունքի մասին ա,որից ես էլ եմ հիասթափված…


Սերխիո ջան, բա թիմից էլ հենց հիսաթափվում են նրա համար, որ չի կարողանում արդյունք ցույց տալ ամենակարևոր պահերին: 
Լավ ա գոնե Խերեսի կարգի թիմեր էլ կան, թե չէ որտե՞ղ էր Ռեալը պահպանելու իր պատիվը:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Ինչո՞վ ա աբսուրդ  Պարզապես բառացի մեջբերված ա Զիդանի խոսքերը:


 Դու իսկապես մտածում ես, որ ««Ռեալի» պարտությունը ինձ համար մեծ հիասթափություն է։» = Ես հիասթափվել եմ Ռեալից?  :Shok:

----------


## Լեո

> Դու իսկապես մտածում ես, որ ««Ռեալի» պարտությունը ինձ համար մեծ հիասթափություն է։» = Ես հիասթափվել եմ Ռեալից?


Ես էսպես եմ մտածում.
««Ռեալի» պարտությունը ինձ համար մեծ հիասթափություն է։» = Ես հիասթափվել եմ Ռեալի խաղից: 

Ու Ռեալը առաջին անգամը չէ (Զիդանն էլ առաջին մարդը չէ), որ հիասթափեցրել է (համենայն դեպս վերջին մի քանի տարում) իր երկրպագուններին: Ամպագորգոռ խոսքեր Ռեալի ճամբարից ինչքան ուզեք լսում ենք, բայց թիմը միշտ նույնն է՝ _փող-փող-փող, հետո ձեռքի հետ էլ` ֆուտբոլ:_

----------


## REAL_ist

Նշանակումա կոնկրետ խաղից, ոչ թե ընդհանրապես Ռեալից, ինչը գրել են դիշովի ժուռնալիստները:

Իսկ Ռեալի մասին քո պատկերացումներին ծանոթ ենք, դու էլ ինձ թվումա ձեր թիմի մասին իմ պատկերացումներին ես ծանոթ, ուղղակի անիմաստ վիճաբանության մեջ մտնելու ցանկոթյուն չունեմ, չնայած նման գրառումները հենց դրան են դրդում:

----------


## Լեո

> Նշանակումա կոնկրետ խաղից, ոչ թե ընդհանրապես Ռեալից, ինչը գրել են դիշովի ժուռնալիստները:


Ռեալիստ ջան, ախր էդ կոնկրետ խաղերը քիչ չեն: Մասնավորապես արդեն որերորդ տարին ՉԼ 1/8 եզրափակիչից դուրս մնալը (էս տարի նույնպես նախադրյալները կան) շատերին ա հիասթափեցրել ու հիասթափեցնում: Զիդանն էլ հանգիստ կարող էր հիասթափվել:

----------


## REAL_ist

Մենք խոսում ենք կոնկրետ մարդու խոսքերը աղավաղելուց, ոչ թե ինչ կարող էր լինել: Իսկ ՉԼ 1/8 եզրափակիչը բաղկացածա 2 խաղից ու հաղթանակի նախադրյալներն էլ կան:

----------

Սերխիո (21.02.2010)

----------


## Սերխիո

> Սերխիո ջան, բա թիմից էլ հենց հիսաթափվում են նրա համար, որ չի կարողանում արդյունք ցույց տալ ամենակարևոր պահերին: 
> Լավ ա գոնե Խերեսի կարգի թիմեր էլ կան, թե չէ որտե՞ղ էր Ռեալը պահպանելու իր պատիվը:


համարյա ավելացնելու բան չունեմ , Վահանը ասեց ամեն ինչ,ես սեզոնում կարողա 4 անգամ հիասթափվեմ խաղից ,բայց ոչ թիմից, ակումբից…Ինձ թվում ա շատ ռոսոներներ հիասթափվել էին Ինտերից կրած 4-0 ու 2-0 հաշվից, բայց հարգում են իրաց թիմին ու չեն հիասթափվում…

----------


## davidus

արա դե լավն ա էլի, խո զոռով չի......  էս մեկ

մինչև հասցրի գրեի, երկրորդը խփեցին.....  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------

Gayl (22.02.2010), Ungrateful (22.02.2010)

----------


## Ungrateful

Էս ա գոլը  :Yahoo:

----------

davidus (22.02.2010)

----------


## PetrAni

Hala Madriiiiiiiiiiid! :Yahoo:

----------

Ambrosine (22.02.2010), davidus (22.02.2010), Monk (22.02.2010), Սերխիո (22.02.2010)

----------


## Սերխիո

Ասում եմ նիկս չփոխեմ *՝Գեներալ Ֆրանկո* դնեմ :Think:

----------

REAL_ist (22.02.2010), Yellow Raven (22.02.2010)

----------


## Ungrateful

Ռոնալդուն նորից ապացուցում ա, որ` ոնց ուզի, տենց էլ կլինի  :Jpit:  :

----------

Սերխիո (22.02.2010)

----------


## Սերխիո

Դզեց, բայց ոչ թե են, որ -3,5-ով ֆորա արինք, այլ մի ուրիշ բան , մի ուրիշ նրբություն՝ թիմում տիրող ընկերական ,զիջողական մթնոլորտը՝ են  երկրորդ պենալը,որ տվին Ալոնսոյին, ամեն ինչ արժեր , չնայած որ Ռոնալդույին պետք էր գոլ ռմբարկույության վրով…Մանավանդ,որ իրա աշխատածն էր…

Հ.Գ.
Գևսքայը էսօր գրելիք չունի ստեղ…

----------

davidus (22.02.2010), Enigmatic (22.02.2010), Ungrateful (22.02.2010)

----------


## gafff

Իյա բա հլա մի հատ թո միքիչ ուժեղ թմերի դեմ ուզի  :Jpit: )))))))))

----------


## Monk

Ժող, ասեք էլի ում հետ է խաղացել ու ոնց: Մի քանի ամիս է լրիվ քարանձավային վիճակ է մոտս, հեռուստացույց բան չկա, ինետով էլ էն կապը չի, որ նայեմ  :Sad:

----------


## Ungrateful

Դե, խաղում եղանակը ստեղծեց Ronaldo-ն, ինքը տարավ սկզբից մինջև վերջ:
Ափսոս դուբլ չարեց, արժանի էր... չնայած` էսօրվա իր կատարած աշխատանքը, ոչ դուբլ էր, ոչ էլ հեթ տրիկ, շատ ավելին:
Higuain-ը տղա ա: Իրա անելիքը արեց, ինչպես միշտ, չեի կասկածում: 2 գոլ + իր անփոխարինելի` ագրեսսիվ խաղ  :Jpit:  :
Kaka-ն վատ չեր, դուրս եկավ, չնայած, դա իր ամենա լավ ցույց տված խաղերից չեր:
Marselo-ին` ոնց չեի սիրում, տենց էլ չսիրեցի, էսօր էլ համոզվեցի, որ  սիրելու բան չի: Սոստավի բան չի, հաստատ  :Sad:  :
11 մետրանոցը Ալոնսոին տալը դուրս չեկավ, Ռաուլը կամ Կասիլիասը ավելի արժանի եին: Մանավանդ Ռաուլը... շատ վատ զգացի, որ իրան չտվեցին  :Sad:  , սաղ  Ռաուլ էին գոռում  :Sad:  :

Հ.Գ. Ռոնալդուն` "գենիալնի" ֆուտբոլիստ ա:

----------

Ambrosine (22.02.2010)

----------


## Սերխիո

Մարտի 10-ին կուզի ու կապացուցի էս տղեն


Հ.Գ
Վիլառեալն էլ ռասինգից մի երկու գլուխ բարձր թիմա :Cool:

----------

Ungrateful (22.02.2010)

----------


## Լեո

Շնորհավորում եմ, գեղեցիկ հաղթանակ էր  :Smile: 
Ռոնալդուի տուգանային հարվածն էլ շքեղ էր:

----------

Սերխիո (23.02.2010)

----------


## Սերխիո

> 11 մետրանոցը Ալոնսոին տալը դուրս չեկավ, Ռաուլը կամ Կասիլիասը ավելի արժանի եին: Մանավանդ Ռաուլը... շատ վատ զգացի, որ իրան չտվեցին  , սաղ  Ռաուլ էին գոռում  :
> 
> Հ.Գ. Ռոնալդուն` "գենիալնի" ֆուտբոլիստ ա:


Ռաուլը 2000 թվից էս կողմ մի անգամ ա պենալ խփել ...նենց որ ետի երկրպագուի ցանկություն ա ընդամենը, իսկ չես  կարծում , որ Ալոնսոյի պես կիսապաշտպանին մենակ գոլի պակասը շատ էր վնասում իրա արդյունավետ խաղին , համոզված եմ ,որ էս գոլից հետո իրա հեռահար  հարվածները կստացվի…

Հ.Գ.
Ռոնալդուն  մեգա տիտան հանճար ա…

----------


## Ungrateful

> Մարտի 10-ին կուզի ու կապացուցի էս տղեն
> 
> 
> Հ.Գ
> Վիլառեալն էլ ռասինգից մի երկու գլուխ բարձր թիմա


Այ էս տղեն, միշտ ցույց ա տալիս ու հասկացնում ա, որ բոլորից 2 գլուխ բարձր ա... 4 հոգուն անցնելով, 2-3-4 մետր հետ կանգնած վիճակում` գնդակին ավելի շուտ հասնելով, դարպասապահին նվաստացնելով / :Jpit: /, ու դրանից հետո, մրցավարի վրա "իրոնիայով" նայելով  :Jpit:  :

----------


## Ungrateful

> Ռաուլը 2000 թվից էս կողմ մի անգամ ա պենալ խփել ...նենց որ ետի երկրպագուի ցանկություն ա ընդամենը, իսկ չես  կարծում , որ Ալոնսոյի պես կիսապաշտպանին մենակ գոլի պակասը շատ էր վնասում իրա արդյունավետ խաղին , համոզված եմ ,որ էս գոլից հետո իրա հեռահար  հարվածները կստացվի…
> 
> Հ.Գ.
> Ռոնալդուն  մեգա տիտան հանճար ա…


Հաստատ, լրիվ համաձայն եմ: Բայց չգիտեմ ինչի, չգիտեմ ինչ պատճառով, սիրտս Ռաուլից գոլ էր ուզում  :Smile:  :

----------


## Սերխիո

Մոնկ ջան , Վիլառեալի հետ ,ու հաղթեց 6-2 
 ?        1- 0]	C. Ronaldo 		
21'	[2 - 0]	Kaka (pen.) 		
31'	[2 - 1]  M. Senna 		
54'	[3 - 1]	G. Higuain 		
66'	[3 - 2]	Nilmar 	
71'	[4 - 2]	G. Higuain 		
79'	[5 - 2]	Kaka 		
87'	[6 - 2]	X. Alonso (pen.)

----------

Monk (22.02.2010)

----------


## Ungrateful

> Մոնկ ջան , Վիլառեալի հետ ,ու հաղթեց 6-2 
>  ?        1- 0]	C. Ronaldo 		
> 21'	[2 - 0]	Kaka (pen.) 		
> 31'	[2 - 1]  M. Senna 		
> 54'	[3 - 1]	G. Higuain 		
> 66'	[3 - 2]	Nilmar 	
> 71'	[4 - 2]	G. Higuain 		
> 79'	[5 - 2]	Kaka 		
> 87'	[6 - 2]	X. Alonso (pen.)


18'	[1 - 0]	C. Ronaldo  :Jpit:

----------

Monk (22.02.2010), Սերխիո (22.02.2010)

----------


## Monk

> Մոնկ ջան , Վիլառեալի հետ ,որ հաղթեց 6-2 - 0]	C. Ronaldo 		
> 21'	[2 - 0]	Kaka (pen.) 		
> 31'	[2 - 1]  M. Senna 		
> 54'	[3 - 1]	G. Higuain 		
> 66'	[3 - 2]	Nilmar 	
> 71'	[4 - 2]	G. Higuain 		
> 79'	[5 - 2]	Kaka 		
> 87'	[6 - 2]	X. Alonso (pen.)


Վաու :Smile: 
Մերսի, Սերխիո ջան :Wink:

----------


## Լեո

6-2-ը լավ հաշիվ ա  :Jpit:

----------

Yellow Raven (22.02.2010)

----------


## Սերխիո

Հա, համաձայն եմ ,Լեո ջան , կրկնել ա պետք նույն վայրում, նույն հաշիվը, չես պատկերացում , ոնց ա դզում 6-2 ... Ի տարբերություն ՝ 2-6-ի  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------

davidus (22.02.2010), Ungrateful (22.02.2010)

----------


## Լեո

> Հա, համաձայն եմ ,Լեո ջան , կրկնել ա պետք նույն վայրում, նույն հաշիվը, չես պատկերացում , ոնց ա դզում 6-2 ... Ի տարբերություն ՝ 2-6-ի


Փորձեք կրկնել: Վստահ եմ՝ չի ստացվի  :Smile:  
Մեկ տարում Ռեալի էնքան չի աճել, որ 2-6-ից կարողանա հասնել 6-2-ի: Ու երևի երբեք էլ էդքան չի աճի  :Smile:  Դու ֆուտբոլից լավ ես հասկանում, գիտես, որ օբյեկտիվ բան եմ ասում  :Wink:

----------


## Լեո

Բայց Կասիլիասը մեղք էր  :Sad:  Աշխարհի լավագույն դարպասապահը ստիպված էր 2 անգամ գնդակը հանել սեփական դարպասից, այն էլ սեփական խաղադաշտում: Ափսոս  :Cry:

----------


## GevSky

> Հ.Գ.
> Գևսքայը էսօր գրելիք չունի ստեղ…


ՈՒնեմ Սերխիո ջան ուղղակի հենց նոր կպա աշխարհին հաշիվը նայեցի ու մտա ստեղ, ու անպայման կասեմ մի բան :LOL:  
Սկսենք նրանից որ երկու ակումբներն էլ եվրոգավաթներում խաղացին, իսկ Վիլառեալը 1 օր քիչ ժամանակ ունեցավ վերականգնվելու և թիմի ֆիզիկական պոտենցիալով Վիլյառեալը
 տեղից բնականաբար զիջում է Ռեալին.... Այնպես որ չեմ մտածում որ էտ խաղը Ռեալը խաղացելա լավ մարզավիճակում գտնվող ուժեղ թիմի հետ....




> Հ.Գ
> Վիլառեալն էլ ռասինգից մի երկու գլուխ բարձր թիմա…


Դու համեմատություն ես անում 6-2 -ի համար, ես էլ կասեմ որ Ռեալը Վիլառեալից մի երկու գլուխ բարձր թիմա... բայց 2-6  :Wink:

----------

Barcamaniac (22.02.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ռաուլը 2000 թվից էս կողմ մի անգամ ա պենալ խփել ...նենց որ ետի երկրպագուի ցանկություն ա ընդամենը, իսկ չես  կարծում , որ Ալոնսոյի պես կիսապաշտպանին մենակ գոլի պակասը շատ էր վնասում իրա արդյունավետ խաղին , համոզված եմ ,որ էս գոլից հետո իրա հեռահար  հարվածները կստացվի…
> 
> Հ.Գ.
> Ռոնալդուն  մեգա տիտան հանճար ա…


Նյետ!! Ռաուլը պետք է խփեր, ու հեչ կարևոր չէր՝ դարպասի գրավում կարձանագրվե՞ր, թե՞ ոչ: Էդ կետչուպը իրան ու՞մ տեղն ա դնում, որ նվաստացնում ա Ռաուլին ինչ-որ նորելլուկների մոտ: Խաղադաշտ մտցրեց վերջին 10 րոպեի ընթացքում... ուզում էր ասեր՝ դե հեսա, խաղում ես, էլի, էսքանով բավարարվի :Bad:  :Angry2:  Ռաուլը էլի իր բարձրության վրայա, որ չի թունավորում թիմի ներսում տիրող լավ մթնոլորտը, բայց ցանկացած ուրիշը շուտվանից էր սկանդալներ սարքել: Ու դրանով էլ ինքը բարձր ա ցանկացած պելեգրինիներից ու պերեցներից: Հիերոյի օրինակով պատկերացնում եմ արդեն, թե ինչպես են հրաժեշտ տալու մեր լեգենդին:

----------

Ungrateful (22.02.2010)

----------


## Լեո

> Նյետ!! Ռաուլը պետք է խփեր, ու հեչ կարևոր չէր՝ դարպասի գրավում կարձանագրվե՞ր, թե՞ ոչ: Էդ կետչուպը իրան ու՞մ տեղն ա դնում, որ նվաստացնում ա Ռաուլին ինչ-որ նորելլուկների մոտ: Խաղադաշտ մտցրեց վերջին 10 րոպեի ընթացքում... ուզում էր ասեր՝ դե հեսա, խաղում ես, էլի, էսքանով բավարարվի Ռաուլը էլի իր բարձրության վրայա, որ չի թունավորում թիմի ներսում տիրող լավ մթնոլորտը, բայց ցանկացած ուրիշը շուտվանից էր սկանդալներ սարքել: Ու դրանով էլ ինքը բարձր ա ցանկացած պելեգրինիներից ու պերեցներից: Հիերոյի օրինակով պատկերացնում եմ արդեն, թե ինչպես են հրաժեշտ տալու մեր լեգենդին:


Աստղ ջան, ինչպես բոլոր մարդիկ են ծերանում, էնպես էլ Ռաուլը: Իսկ ծերանալ, նշանակում ա կորցնել նախկին խաղային որակները և բնականաբար կամաց-կամաց իր տեղը զիջել երիտասարդներին: Ռաուլը չի կարող ընդմիշտ թիմում տեղը զբաղեցրած պահել, շատ երիտասարդներ կան, որոնք սպասում են իրենց ժամին և իրենց համատ տեղի ազատման:

Չնայած Ռեալում երիտասարդների աճ հազարից մեկ ենք տեսնում:

----------

Barcamaniac (22.02.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Աստղ ջան, ինչպես բոլոր մարդիկ են ծերանում, էնպես էլ Ռաուլը: Իսկ ծերանալ, նշանակում ա կորցնել նախկին խաղային որակները և բնականաբար կամաց-կամաց իր տեղը զիջել երիտասարդներին: Ռաուլը չի կարող ընդմիշտ թիմում տեղը զբաղեցրած պահել, շատ երիտասարդներ կան, որոնք սպասում են իրենց ժամին և իրենց համատ տեղի ազատման:


Սա ուրիշ հարց է, ավելի լավ է ընդհանրապես չփոխարիներ, քան թե վերջին րոպեներին դուրս բերեր, ոնց-որ 17 տարեկաններին են դուրս բերում խաղադաշտ վերջին րոպեներին՝ ժամանակ շահելու համար: Ռաուլին ու՞մ տեղն ա դրել, Ռաուլը էն մարդն ա, ում հարգում են բոլորը, ընկեր են անգամ Բարսելոնայի ֆուտբոլիստները, նրա հասցեին դեռևս բացասական կարծիք չեմ լսել կամ էլ այնքան աննշան է եղել, որ չի էլ տպավորվել: Ռաուլը էն մարդն ա, ում ավելի են հարգում, քան ամբողջ ղեկավար ու մարզչական կազմը միասին վերցրած: Ու այսպիսի վերաբերմունքը բառ էլ չեմ գտնում՝ բնութագրելու համար: Ռաուլը այն ֆուտբոլիստն է, որը մեկ անգամ չի ապացուցել, որ կարող է խաղը իր վրա վերցնել, առաջ տանել թիմը: Չեմ ժխտում, Ռոնալդուն, Իգուայինը շատ լավ են խաղում, բայց իրենք թիմի առաջնորդ չեն կարող լինել, շա՜տ փոքր են: Ռաուլին այնպիսի խաղերի ժամանակ չի հանում, երբ նա ամենաշատը կարող է օգտակար լինել: Թեկուզ ՉԼ-ն... Ռաուլը շնչում է ՉԼ-ով, շատ է եղել, երբ թիմը պարտվելիս է եղել, փոխարինման է մտել, հավասարեցրել խաղը, իսկ ապա՝ Ռեալը հաղթել է: Իսկ ու՞ր էր նա Լիոնի հետ խաղի ժամանակ: Ուֆ, ջղայնացած եմ :Sad:  Իսկ որ կարդում եմ՝ երկրպագուները արդեն 7 համարը նվիրում են սրան-նրան, վաբշե եմ վատանում:




> Չնայած Ռեալում երիտասարդների աճ հազարից մեկ ենք տեսնում:


Դե մի վատ բան որ չասեիր, կմտածեի՝ փասսվորդդ ջարդել են :Jpit:

----------

Ungrateful (22.02.2010)

----------


## Լեո

Հիմա որ ասեմ, կասես էլի վատաբանում եմ  :Jpit: 
Բոլորս էլ գիտենք, Ռեալը երախտամոռ թիմ ա... Միայն մի բան կա, որին Ռեալը միշտ հավատարիմ ա... Փող... 
Ասել եմ ու կասեմ  :Smile:

----------

GevSky (23.02.2010)

----------


## Սերխիո

> * Չեմ ժխտում, Ռոնալդուն, Իգուայինը շատ լավ են խաղում, բայց իրենք թիմի առաջնորդ չեն կարող լինե*լ, շա՜տ փոքր են: Ռաուլին այնպիսի խաղերի ժամանակ չի հանում, երբ նա ամենաշատը կարող է օգտակար լինել: Թեկուզ ՉԼ-ն... *Ռաուլը շնչում է ՉԼ-ով,* շատ է եղել, երբ թիմը պարտվելիս է եղել, փոխարինման է մտել, հավասարեցրել խաղը, իսկ ապա՝ Ռեալը հաղթել է: Իսկ ու՞ր էր նա Լիոնի հետ խաղի ժամանակ:


Հավատա, ես Ռաուլի մեծ երկրպագու եմ ,իրան շա՜տ եմ սիրում , քանի որ ,բացի լեգենդար ֆուտբոլիստից ու մի շարք ռեկորդների հեղինակ լինելուց, նաև մեծ մարդ ա, բայց էսօրվա Ռեալի առաջատարը Ռանալդունա,սենց թիմին իրա հետևից տանող  ֆուտբոլիստ ես չեմ տեսել Ռեալում դաժը Զիդանի, Ռոնալդոի ու Բեքհեմի, ռաբինյայի ժամանակ,մենակ Ֆիգուին կարելի ա նշել, բայց Ռոնանալդուն մոնստրա , հրեշ ա, սատանի ծնունդ ա  ... Ու ետ մի այլ կարգի դզում ա  :Tongue: , դաժի իմ ՝Ռեալի ու Ֆրանսիայի հավաքականի երդվյալ երկրպագուիս համար , Զիդանը ավելի թույլ ա խաղացել Ռեալում...

Իսկ  նշածիս երկրորդ մտքի հետ համաձայն եմ , Ռաուլը ՉԼ-ի խորհրդանիշն ա :Cool:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Սա ուրիշ հարց է, ավելի լավ է ընդհանրապես չփոխարիներ, քան թե վերջին րոպեներին դուրս բերեր, ոնց-որ 17 տարեկաններին են դուրս բերում խաղադաշտ վերջին րոպեներին՝ ժամանակ շահելու համար: Ռաուլին ու՞մ տեղն ա դրել, Ռաուլը էն մարդն ա, ում հարգում են բոլորը, ընկեր են անգամ Բարսելոնայի ֆուտբոլիստները, նրա հասցեին դեռևս բացասական կարծիք չեմ լսել կամ էլ այնքան աննշան է եղել, որ չի էլ տպավորվել: Ռաուլը էն մարդն ա, ում ավելի են հարգում, քան ամբողջ ղեկավար ու մարզչական կազմը միասին վերցրած: Ու այսպիսի վերաբերմունքը բառ էլ չեմ գտնում՝ բնութագրելու համար: Ռաուլը այն ֆուտբոլիստն է, որը մեկ անգամ չի ապացուցել, որ կարող է խաղը իր վրա վերցնել, առաջ տանել թիմը: Չեմ ժխտում, Ռոնալդուն, Իգուայինը շատ լավ են խաղում, բայց իրենք թիմի առաջնորդ չեն կարող լինել, շա՜տ փոքր են: Ռաուլին այնպիսի խաղերի ժամանակ չի հանում, երբ նա ամենաշատը կարող է օգտակար լինել: Թեկուզ ՉԼ-ն... Ռաուլը շնչում է ՉԼ-ով, շատ է եղել, երբ թիմը պարտվելիս է եղել, փոխարինման է մտել, հավասարեցրել խաղը, իսկ ապա՝ Ռեալը հաղթել է: Իսկ ու՞ր էր նա Լիոնի հետ խաղի ժամանակ: Ուֆ, ջղայնացած եմ Իսկ որ կարդում եմ՝ երկրպագուները արդեն 7 համարը նվիրում են սրան-նրան, վաբշե եմ վատանում:
> 
> 
> Դե մի վատ բան որ չասեիր, կմտածեի՝ փասսվորդդ ջարդել են


Իսկ ինձ օրինակ ավելի հաճելիա գոնե վերջին 10 րոպեներին Ռաուլին դաշտում տեսնել, քան թե ինչ որ ամերիկական թմում: Ես լռիվ համամիտ եմ Պելլեգրինիի հետ Ռաուլի հետ կապված հարցում: Ինքը իրա խաղերն էլ կունենա հիմնական կազմում, բայց ակնհայտա, որ արդեն ժամանակնա պահեստայինների նստարանից թմին օգնելու: Դել Պիերոն էլ Յուվենտուսում էր փոխարինման դուրս գալիս ու ժամանակ առ ժամանակ իրեն հիշեցնել տալիս:

Իսկ պենալը ով կխփի արդեն թմում տիրող իրավիճակիցա բխում,  արդեն եթե զիջում են Ալոնսոյին, ուրեմն հրաշալի ընկերական մթնոլորտա: Ռաուլը եթե չխփեց, ուրեմն հիմա արդեն իրա դիրքը կոլեկտիվում փոխվելա ու ետ Պելլեգրինիից չի կախված:

----------

Սերխիո (23.02.2010)

----------


## Սերխիո

> Դզեց, բայց ոչ թե են, որ -3,5-ով ֆորա արինք, այլ մի ուրիշ բան , մի ուրիշ նրբություն՝ թիմում տիրող ընկերական ,զիջողական մթնոլորտը՝ են  երկրորդ պենալը,որ տվին Ալոնսոյին, ամեն ինչ արժեր , չնայած որ Ռոնալդույին պետք էր գոլ ռմբարկույության վրով…Մանավանդ,որ իրա աշխատածն էր…


էս էլ վերը նշածիս ապացույցը,որի մասին խոսում է ԱՍ հանդեսը

*Պորտուգալացու խաղը իսկական օրինակ է սկսնակ ֆուտբոլիստների և ինչու՞ չէ` մի շարք պրոֆեսիոնալների համար, թե ինչպես պետք է ֆուտբոլիստը իրեն պահի «աստղաշատ» խաղադաշտում: Նա կարող էր դառնալ էլի գոլի հեղինակ, բայց թողեց ավելորդ եսասիրությունը և փառասիրությունը և զիջեց 11 մետրանոց հարվածը Ալոնսոյին: Նրա համար մեծ հաշվով մեկ է, որ Մեսսին համընթաց սլանում է դեպի լավագույն ռմբարկուի տիտղոսը…Այո, երեկվա Ռոնալդուն ապշեցրեց շատերին: Նրա տուգանայինից գոլը իսկական աշխատանքի և տքնաջան մարզումների արդյունք էր… Նա արժանի է հարգանքի…*

աղբյուր՝ http://realmadrid.am/site/?page=articlesshow&id=47

----------

PetrAni (23.02.2010), REAL_ist (23.02.2010), Ungrateful (23.02.2010)

----------


## Tyler

Ռաուլը իր շանսերը ստացավ մի քանի անգամ, բայց չօգտագործեց դրանք: Իսկ հիմա Ռեալը էն վիճակում չի, որ ռիսկ անի լավ մարզավիճակում գտնվող Իգուաինի տեղը Ռաուլին հիմնական կազմ մտցնի, ինչքան էլ որ թիմի խորհրդանիշ ա: Ուղղակի էն խաղերում, որտեղ Ռեալը շուտ ա ստանում 2-3 գնդակի առավելություն, կարելի ա մի քիչ շուտ դաշտ դուրս բերել Ռաուլին: Թույլ թիմերի հետ խաղերում նույնպես, կարելի ա հիմնական կազմ մտցնել, մինչև իր խաղը էլի գտնի (եթե դա դեռ հնարավոր ա  :Sad: ) ու ավելի հաճախ դուրս գա: 

Ինչ վերաբերվում ա Վիլյառեալի հետ խաղին: Մի տարի առաջ ես զզվում էի Քրիստիանոյից, ընդունում էի որ շատ լավ ֆուտբոլիստ ա, բայց ատելով ատում էի  :Jpit:  Բայց Ռեալ գալուց հետո տեսա ոնց ա խաղում տղեն, ու միիիի քիչ փոխվեց վերաբերմունքս: Էս խաղից հետո փոխվեց վերջնական՝ ես համարյա իրան սիրում եմ  :Jpit:  Լրիվ հակառակ իրավիճակ ա Կակայի դեպքում, բայց չխոսենք ցավոտ թեմայից: 
Ռոնալդուի կատարմամբ շքեղ խաղ էր, իսպալնյատ էր անում  :Love:  Տենաս ամեն օր Մադեյրան որ տենց ջրեն, նույն մոտիվացիան կունենա՞  :LOL: 
Լավագույն խաղը Ռեալի կազմում: Ինքը եթե սենց մի քիչ շուշուտ խաղա, ոչ մի թիմ չի կարող դիմակայի ընդհանրապես: Ոչ միայն աշխարհի ամենաարագ, այլ նաև շատ ուրիշ ամենա-ներ: Բռավո Քրիստիանո, բռավո  :Clapping:  :Clapping:  :Clapping:  Տակ դեռժած  :Cool:

----------

REAL_ist (26.02.2010), Ungrateful (25.02.2010), Սերխիո (26.02.2010)

----------


## Սերխիո

«ՏԵՆԵՐԻՖԵԻ» ԵՎ «ՌԵԱԼԻ» ՄԻՋԵՎ ԽԱՂԸ ԿՑՈՒՑԱԴՐՎԻ ԿԻՆՈԹԱՏՐՈՆՆԵՐՈՒՄ

աղբյուր՝http://realmadrid.am/site/?page=articlesshow&id=81

Հ.Գ.

բայց ի՜նչ կարգին բան են մտածել :Shok:  Պերեսն ա է՜՜ :Cool:

----------

REAL_ist (26.02.2010), Ungrateful (26.02.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Սա ուրիշ հարց է, ավելի լավ է ընդհանրապես չփոխարիներ, քան թե վերջին րոպեներին դուրս բերեր, ոնց-որ 17 տարեկաններին են դուրս բերում խաղադաշտ վերջին րոպեներին՝ ժամանակ շահելու համար: Ռաուլին ու՞մ տեղն ա դրել, Ռաուլը էն մարդն ա, ում հարգում են բոլորը, ընկեր են անգամ Բարսելոնայի ֆուտբոլիստները, նրա հասցեին դեռևս բացասական կարծիք չեմ լսել կամ էլ այնքան աննշան է եղել, որ չի էլ տպավորվել: Ռաուլը էն մարդն ա, ում ավելի են հարգում, քան ամբողջ ղեկավար ու մարզչական կազմը միասին վերցրած: Ու այսպիսի վերաբերմունքը բառ էլ չեմ գտնում՝ բնութագրելու համար: Ռաուլը այն ֆուտբոլիստն է, որը մեկ անգամ չի ապացուցել, որ կարող է խաղը իր վրա վերցնել, առաջ տանել թիմը: Չեմ ժխտում, Ռոնալդուն, Իգուայինը շատ լավ են խաղում, բայց իրենք թիմի առաջնորդ չեն կարող լինել, շա՜տ փոքր են: Ռաուլին այնպիսի խաղերի ժամանակ չի հանում, երբ նա ամենաշատը կարող է օգտակար լինել: Թեկուզ ՉԼ-ն... Ռաուլը շնչում է ՉԼ-ով, շատ է եղել, երբ թիմը պարտվելիս է եղել, փոխարինման է մտել, հավասարեցրել խաղը, իսկ ապա՝ Ռեալը հաղթել է: Իսկ ու՞ր էր նա Լիոնի հետ խաղի ժամանակ: Ուֆ, ջղայնացած եմ Իսկ որ կարդում եմ՝ երկրպագուները արդեն 7 համարը նվիրում են սրան-նրան, վաբշե եմ վատանում:
> 
> 
> Դե մի վատ բան որ չասեիր, կմտածեի՝ փասսվորդդ ջարդել են


Լուրջ մտածում ես որ Ռաուլը Ռեալի հիմնական կազմում տեղ ունի՞ ու էն էլ Լիոնի խաղին պետք է խաղա՞ր :Shok: , բայց Աստղ Ռաուլը չի կարող առաջնորդել թիմը, ինքը էլ չի կարողանում խաղալ, նրա բոլոր լավ որակները անկում են ապրել, չեմ հասկանում թե ինչու չի հեռանում ֆուտբոլից:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Հավատա, ես Ռաուլի մեծ երկրպագու եմ ,իրան շա՜տ եմ սիրում , քանի որ ,բացի լեգենդար ֆուտբոլիստից ու մի շարք ռեկորդների հեղինակ լինելուց, նաև մեծ մարդ ա, բայց էսօրվա Ռեալի առաջատարը Ռանալդունա,սենց թիմին իրա հետևից տանող  ֆուտբոլիստ ես չեմ տեսել Ռեալում դաժը Զիդանի, Ռոնալդոի ու Բեքհեմի, ռաբինյայի ժամանակ,մենակ Ֆիգուին կարելի ա նշել, բայց Ռոնանալդուն մոնստրա , հրեշ ա, սատանի ծնունդ ա  ... Ու ետ մի այլ կարգի դզում ա , դաժի իմ ՝Ռեալի ու Ֆրանսիայի հավաքականի երդվյալ երկրպագուիս համար , Զիդանը ավելի թույլ ա խաղացել Ռեալում...
> 
> Իսկ  նշածիս երկրորդ մտքի հետ համաձայն եմ , Ռաուլը ՉԼ-ի խորհրդանիշն ա


Առաջատարն ու առաջնորդը տարբեր բաներ են: Ոնց-որ ամենաշատ թշնամի սպանած զինվորը և երկրի նախագահը... մեկ է, ինքն է չէ՞ գլխավոր հրամանատարը :Tongue: 




> Իսկ ինձ օրինակ ավելի հաճելիա գոնե վերջին 10 րոպեներին Ռաուլին դաշտում տեսնել, քան թե ինչ որ ամերիկական թմում: Ես լռիվ համամիտ եմ Պելլեգրինիի հետ Ռաուլի հետ կապված հարցում: Ինքը իրա խաղերն էլ կունենա հիմնական կազմում, բայց ակնհայտա, որ արդեն ժամանակնա պահեստայինների նստարանից թմին օգնելու: Դել Պիերոն էլ Յուվենտուսում էր փոխարինման դուրս գալիս ու ժամանակ առ ժամանակ իրեն հիշեցնել տալիս:
> 
> Իսկ պենալը ով կխփի արդեն թմում տիրող իրավիճակիցա բխում,  *արդեն եթե զիջում են Ալոնսոյին*, ուրեմն հրաշալի ընկերական մթնոլորտա: Ռաուլը եթե չխփեց, ուրեմն հիմա արդեն իրա դիրքը կոլեկտիվում փոխվելա ու ետ Պելլեգրինիից չի կախված:


Հա, ես էլ եմ նախընտրում 10 րոպե խաղադաշտում տեսնեմ, քան թե ամերիկյան թիմում, բայց եթե կարելի է 10-ի փոխարեն 20 րոպե դուրս բերել, էլ չեմ ասում՝ 1 խաղակես գոնե: Չգիտեմ, հաստատ նվաստացուցիչ է:
Իսկ պենալի հարցում երևի չխորանանք էն չարաբաստիկ տեսանյութից հետո, թե ինչպես Ռոնալդուն <<զիջեց>> Ալոնսոյին :Wink: 



> Լուրջ մտածում ես որ Ռաուլը Ռեալի հիմնական կազմում տեղ ունի՞ ու էն էլ Լիոնի խաղին պետք է խաղա՞ր, բայց Աստղ Ռաուլը չի կարող առաջնորդել թիմը, ինքը էլ չի կարողանում խաղալ, նրա բոլոր լավ որակները անկում են ապրել, չեմ հասկանում թե ինչու չի հեռանում ֆուտբոլից:


Հա, կարծում եմ, որ պիտի Լիոնի դեմ խաղար: 3 խաղում ո՞նց կարող եք դատել, թե որ ֆուտբոլիստը իր որ որակներն է կորցրել: Կական սկզբում վաբշե գնդակ չէր կարողանում կասեցնել, հիմա տեսնու՞մ եք ոնց է հարմարվել թիմին:

----------


## Gayl

> Հա, կարծում եմ, որ պիտի Լիոնի դեմ խաղար: 3 խաղում ո՞նց կարող եք դատել, թե որ ֆուտբոլիստը իր որ որակներն է կորցրել: Կական սկզբում վաբշե գնդակ չէր կարողանում կասեցնել, հիմա տեսնու՞մ եք ոնց է հարմարվել թիմին:


Ոչ թե երեք խաղից այլ ընդհանրապես, դե լավ եթե այդպես է ասա, թե որ արժանիքի համար կարելի է նրան խաղացնել այն էլ Ռեալի նման գերակումբում հարձակվող կամ Ռաուլը Լեոնի պաշտպանների դեմը ի՞նչ պետք է աներ :Smile: , դանդաղաշարժ գրեթե առանց դրիբլինգի,  հարվածի ուժգնությունը արդեն թուլացած ա, թռիչքը քիչա, իսկ գլխի հարվածը էլի թուլացած, էլ որ մեկը ասեմ, հին Ռաուլից բան չի մնացել:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ոչ թե երեք խաղից այլ ընդհանրապես, դե լավ եթե այդպես է ասա, թե որ արժանիքի համար կարելի է նրան խաղացնել այն էլ Ռեալի նման գերակումբում հարձակվող կամ Ռաուլը Լեոնի պաշտպանների դեմը ի՞նչ պետք է աներ, դանդաղաշարժ գրեթե առանց դրիբլինգի,  հարվածի ուժգնությունը արդեն թուլացած ա, թռիչքը քիչա, իսկ գլխի հարվածը էլի թուլացած, էլ որ մեկը ասեմ, հին Ռաուլից բան չի մնացել:


Մի հատ ֆիրմային ու՜ֆֆֆֆ(c) :Jpit:  Նախ՝ ու՞ր էր էնտեղ պաշտպան:
Դանդաղաշարժ ա, բայց մեկնարկային արագությունն ա մեծ, պլյուս գնդակ ա կարում խլի ու պահի, համոզված եմ, որ մի քանի խաղ պարբերաբար դաշտ մտնի, գոլ էլ կխփի: Պարզ ա, որ հին Ռաուլը այլևս չկա, զարմանալի կլիներ, եթե հակառակը լիներ, մարդ ա ի վերջո:

----------


## Gayl

> Մի հատ ֆիրմային ու՜ֆֆֆֆ(c) Նախ՝ ու՞ր էր էնտեղ պաշտպան:


Դե փորձը ցույց տվեց որ լավ էլ ամուր պաշտպանություն ունի Լիոնը:




> Դանդաղաշարժ ա, բայց մեկնարկային արագությունն ա մեծ, պլյուս գնդակ ա կարում խլի ու պահի


Դրանք այնպիսի արժանիքներ չեն որ Ռեալում սաստավ խաղա:



> Պարզ ա, որ հին Ռաուլը այլևս չկա, զարմանալի կլիներ, եթե հակառակը լիներ, մարդ ա ի վերջո:


Բա ես էլ եմ էտ ասում, ի՞նչ կապ ունի թե ժամանակին Ռաուլը ինչերա արել չնայած ինքը Ռեալում երբեք էլ ամենագոլահար հարձակվողը չի եղել ուղղակի Ռեալում շատ ա խաղացել, հիմա ինքը պրծելա խի եք զոռով մարդուն կրակը գցում :LOL:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Դե փորձը ցույց տվեց որ լավ էլ ամուր պաշտպանություն ունի Լիոնը:


Ես ուշադրություն չէի դարձրել, որ Լիոնի հետ ես, Վիլյառեալի պաշտպանների մասին եմ գրել :Jpit:  Բայց թեկուզ Լիոնի :Jpit: 




> Դրանք այնպիսի արժանիքներ չեն որ Ռեալում սաստավ խաղա:
> 
> Բա ես էլ եմ էտ ասում, ի՞նչ կապ ունի թե ժամանակին Ռաուլը ինչերա արել չնայած ինքը Ռեալում երբեք էլ ամենագոլահար հարձակվողը չի եղել ուղղակի Ռեալում շատ ա խաղացել, հիմա ինքը պրծելա խի եք զոռով մարդուն կրակը գցում


Այ մարդ, ես չեմ ասում 90 րոպե խաղա, իրան էլ դա պետք չի, բայց էս աստիճանի նվաստացումն էլ իր համար չի: Չեք հասկանում ասածս:

----------

Ungrateful (26.02.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Ես ուշադրություն չէի դարձրել, որ Լիոնի հետ ես, Վիլյառեալի պաշտպանների մասին եմ գրել Բայց թեկուզ Լիոնի


Պատասխան հանդիպմանը կտեսնենք :LOL: 





> Այ մարդ, ես չեմ ասում 90 րոպե խաղա, իրան էլ դա պետք չի, բայց էս աստիճանի նվաստացումն էլ իր համար չի: Չեք հասկանում ասածս:


Ես հո չեմ ասում լավ են անում նվաստացնում եմ, ուղղակի ընդհանրապես չպետք է խաղացնեն :LOL:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ես հո չեմ ասում լավ են անում նվաստացնում եմ, ուղղակի ընդհանրապես չպետք է խաղացնեն


Ռաուլը հլա բոլորիդ կլռեցնի :Angry2:  :Beee:

----------


## Սերխիո

Աստղուլյա ջան, ինձ է՞լ նկատի ունես  :Xeloq:

----------


## Gayl

> Ռաուլը հլա բոլորիդ կլռեցնի


Բայց լսել եմ որ ուրիշ թիմա ուզում գնա, պատկերացնում ես ինչպիսի հսկայական կորուստ կունենա Ռեալը :LOL:

----------


## Սերխիո

ՄԱԴՐԻԴԸ ՈՒՇԱԴԻՐ ՀԵՏԵՎՈՒՄ Է ՆԱՎԱՍԻ ԽԱՂԻՆ

շարունակությունը՝http://realmadrid.am/site/?page=articlesshow&id=89

----------

Gayl (26.02.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> ՄԱԴՐԻԴԸ ՈՒՇԱԴԻՐ ՀԵՏԵՎՈՒՄ Է ՆԱՎԱՍԻ ԽԱՂԻՆ
> 
> շարունակությունը՝http://realmadrid.am/site/?page=articlesshow&id=89


Եթե Նավասը Ռեալ գնա լուրջ ձեռքբերում կլինի,որ մի հատ էլ Դավիդ Վիլլա առնի կարգին թիմ կդառնա, չնայած պաշտպանության վրով դեռ մտածելիք ունի:

----------


## Սերխիո

Վիլայան մեզ պետք չի , առավել ևս մեկ տար ավելի ծեր...
ներկա կազմին մենակ Նավաս ,Ռիբերի կամ մի այլ բարձրակարգ եզրային ա պետք, որ Ռոնալդուի վրա մենակ  նագռուզկեն չընկնի...
Պաշտպանությունն էլ տոշնի ա,մենք հավատում ենք մեր Պեպեին :Ok:

----------


## Gayl

> Վիլայան մեզ պետք չի , առավել ևս մեկ տար ավելի ծեր...
> ներկա կազմին մենակ Նավաս ,Ռիբերի կամ մի այլ բարձրակարգ եզրային ա պետք, որ Ռոնալդուի վրա մենակ  նագռուզկեն չընկնի...
> Պաշտպանությունն էլ տոշնի ա,մենք հավատում ենք մեր Պեպեին


Ռեալին գոլահար պետք չի՞:
Ասենք Մայկոնը վատ պաշտպան չի :Wink:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Ռեալին գոլահար պետք չի՞:
> Ասենք Մայկոնը վատ պաշտպան չի


Երբ խաղում ես 2 եզրայինով, ուրեմն քեզ պետք է մեկ կենտրոնկան՝ տառան  տիպի հարձակվող , իսկ մենք ունենք 2՝Իգուային , Բենզեմա գումարած Ռաուլը,որը մի տարի էլ մեր հետ ա...
ինչ մայկոն , երբ Ռամոս են տենչում բոլոր մարզիչները աշխարհի :Smile:

----------


## Gayl

> Երբ խաղում ես 2 եզրայինով, ուրեմն քեզ պետք է մեկ կենտրոնկան՝ տառան  տիպի հարձակվող , իսկ մենք ունենք 2՝Իգուային , Բենզեմա գումարած Ռաուլը,որը մի տարի էլ մեր հետ ա...


Դե լավ այսպես, Վիլլան իհարկե եզրում կխաղա, իրա նման ֆուտբոլիստը  միշտ էլ սաստավ խաղացողա, մեջտեղ հարձակվող Ռաուլին հանեցինք, եթե Ռեալը հույսը պետք է ռաուլի վրա դնեն ուրեմն ողբամ այդ ակումբի վրա, Բենզեման քյալո խաղացողա շատ տուֆտեր անում, իգուայինը վատը չի լավ մարզավիճակ ունի, բայց իրանից լավերը շատ-շատ են, մեջտեղ հարձակվող ինչքան ասես՝ Քլոզե,Տոնի,Ամաուրի,Յակինտա... էս չորսին միշտ առանձնացնում եմ, այ արժի վայրենի Ամաուրիին բերել թող մի քիչ վար ու ցանք անի :Wink:  



> ինչ մայկոն , երբ Ռամոս են տենչում բոլոր մարզիչները աշխարհի


 Սերխիոն շատ լավնա, բայց եթե Պեպեին ու Սերխիոին հանենք տակը իսկականից բան չի մնում էլի փոփոխություններ են պետք:Կասիլասի տեղն էլ մի հատ Վալդես ու ամեն ինչ տեղնա ընկնում :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Դե լավ այսպես, Վիլլան իհարկե եզրում կխաղա, իրա նման ֆուտբոլիստը  միշտ էլ սաստավ խաղացողա, մեջտեղ հարձակվող Ռաուլին հանեցինք, եթե Ռեալը հույսը պետք է ռաուլի վրա դնեն ուրեմն ողբամ այդ ակումբի վրա, Բենզեման քյալո խաղացողա շատ տուֆտեր անում, իգուայինը վատը չի լավ մարզավիճակ ունի, բայց իրանից լավերը շատ-շատ են, մեջտեղ հարձակվող ինչքան ասես՝ *Քլոզե,Տոնի,Ամաուրի,Յակինտա*... էս չորսին միշտ առանձնացնում եմ, այ արժի վայրենի Ամաուրիին բերել թող մի քիչ վար ու ցանք անի


Գայլ ջան , ոնց հասկացա ՝Ռեալին չես  սիրում, դրա համար էս քառյակին նշել , իսկ որ Իգուայինից լավը կա,ետ մենակ Տորեսն ա, բայց  հաստատ Վիլյան չի ,էլ չեսեմ « հրաշալի» քառյակիդ մասին...




> Սերխիոն շատ լավնա, բայց եթե Պեպեին ու Սերխիոին հանենք տակը իսկականից բան չի մնում էլի փոփոխություններ են պետք:Կասիլասի տեղն էլ մի հատ Վալդես ու ամեն ինչ տեղնա ընկնում


Դե Ռեալի պաշտպանության լիդերները Պեպեն ու Ռամոսն էն , բայց քո նշած Մայկոնը Ռամոսի տեղն ա խաղում ,դրա համար՝ մոռանում ենք ...

----------


## Gayl

> Գայլ ջան , ոնց հասկացա ՝Ռեալին չես  սիրում, դրա համար էս քառյակին նշել , իսկ որ Իգուայինից լավը կա,ետ մենակ Տորեսն ա, բայց  հաստատ Վիլյան չի ,էլ չեսեմ « հրաշալի» քառյակիդ մասին...


Ուզու՞մ ես ասես էտ չորս հոգուց ոչ մեկը Իգուայինից լավ չի խաղու՞մ, ապեր ռեալի կենտրոնը էնքան թույլա, որ Ադեբայորը կարա լրացում կատարի, Իգուայինը հիմա լավ մարզավիճակումա բայց իրա կլասը ճ ա, Տոռեսը շատ լավնա, բայց էտ պահը կարելի է անցում կատարել, եթե ուզում ես կարող եմ ամեն-ամենա մեջտեղ հարձակվողի անունը ասեմ, բայց դե մեկա Ռեալը իրան չի կարա իրանով անի ու ոչ էլ Տոռեսին, խոսքս անկրկնելի Դրոգբայի մասին ա, այ թող Ամաուրիի վրա աշխատի ոնց էլ լինի Իգուայինից մի քանի գլուխ բարձրա :Wink: 
[






> Դե Ռեալի պաշտպանության լիդերները Պեպեն ու Ռամոսն էն , բայց քո նշած Մայկոնը Ռամոսի տեղն ա խաղում ,դրա համար՝ մոռանում ենք ...


 Հա դրա համար էլ երկրորդ անգամ Մայկոնի անունը չտվեցի ի դեպ մի հատ հենակետային չէր խանգարի, Ռեալում բաց տեղեր շատ կան:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Պերեսը Նավասի մասին խոսակցություններով փորձումա Ռիբերիի համար տված խոստումները ցրել մանրից :Jpit:

----------


## REAL_ist

> չնայած ինքը Ռեալում երբեք էլ ամենագոլահար հարձակվողը չի եղել ուղղակի Ռեալում շատ ա խաղացել


 Ռաուլը? :Shok:  Պետքա ենթադրեմ, որ ֆուտբոլ նայում ես 2002-ից սկսած:

----------

Ungrateful (27.02.2010)

----------


## Սերխիո

> Ուզու՞մ ես ասես էտ չորս հոգուց ոչ մեկը Իգուայինից լավ չի խաղու՞մ, ապեր ռեալի կենտրոնը էնքան թույլա, որ Ադեբայորը կարա լրացում կատարի, Իգուայինը հիմա լավ մարզավիճակումա բայց իրա կլասը ճ ա, Տոռեսը շատ լավնա, բայց էտ պահը կարելի է անցում կատարել, եթե ուզում ես կարող եմ ամեն-ամենա մեջտեղ հարձակվողի անունը ասեմ, բայց դե մեկա Ռեալը իրան չի կարա իրանով անի ու ոչ էլ Տոռեսին, խոսքս անկրկնելի Դրոգբայի մասին ա, այ թող Ամաուրիի վրա աշխատի ոնց էլ լինի Իգուայինից մի քանի գլուխ բարձրա:


Չէ, Գայլ ջան ,դու մի քիչ ապատեղեկացված ես Ռեալից , իրա խաղացողների քանակությունից ու մակարդակից, որակներից , կամ թերահավատորեն ես մոտենում ...
Իգուայինը *Ճ* կլաս ? ախր Ջուզեպե  ռոսսին  Ճ կլաս չի ,ուր մնաց Պիպիտան...
Դրոգբան խոյահարող ա, բայց ունի 2-3 տարվա կարիերա ,դրանով իրա արժեքը գցում ա...Իսկ ամաուրին ,ետ վաբշե ...Ավելի լավ ա Պագրեբնյակ






> ի դեպ մի հատ հենակետային չէր խանգարի, Ռեալում բաց տեղեր շատ կան:


 ապեր, Ռեալում կա 4 հենակետային ՝ Լասս,Ալոնսո,Մամադու,Գագո + Գուտի ,ու իրանցից յուրաքանչյուրը կարգին համալրում ա լյուբոյ թիմի համար,նենց որ մի բան էլ ավել են ...

----------


## Ambrosine

> Աստղուլյա ջան, ինձ է՞լ նկատի ունես


Չէ, դու հլա ազգադավ հայտարարություններ չես արել :Jpit: :



> Բայց լսել եմ որ ուրիշ թիմա ուզում գնա, պատկերացնում ես ինչպիսի հսկայական կորուստ կունենա Ռեալը


Չէ, չեմ պատկերացնում, որովհետև Ռեալը դեռ էդպիսի կորուստ ունեցած չի լինի:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Չէ, դու հլա ազգադավ հայտարարություններ չես արել:


Ռաուլը ՞ ... Ռաուլը  մեր ապեր ա :Friends:

----------

Ambrosine (27.02.2010), Ungrateful (27.02.2010), Vaho (27.02.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Չէ, Գայլ ջան ,դու մի քիչ ապատեղեկացված ես Ռեալից , իրա խաղացողների քանակությունից ու մակարդակից, որակներից , կամ թերահավատորեն ես մոտենում ...
> Իգուայինը *Ճ* կլաս ? ախր Ջուզեպե  ռոսսին  Ճ կլաս չի ,ուր մնաց Պիպիտան...
> Դրոգբան խոյահարող ա, բայց ունի 2-3 տարվա կարիերա ,դրանով իրա արժեքը գցում ա...Իսկ ամաուրին ,ետ վաբշե ...Ավելի լավ ա Պագրեբնյակ


Դե չես կարող ասել թե քանի տարվա  կարերիա ունի, չնայած հարգում են այնպիսի ֆուտբոլոսիստներին ովքեր ճիշտ պահին ստոպ են տալիս, օրինակ Զիդանը:
Ապեր ես ուղղակի զարմանում եմ որ կարող ես այդպիսի ֆուտբոլիստներին այնքան բարձրացնել, որ աչքերս ջուր լցվի:



 ապեր, Ռեալում կա 4 հենակետային ՝ Լասս,Ալոնսո,Մամադու,Գագո + Գուտի ,ու իրանցից յուրաքանչյուրը կարգին համալրում ա լյուբոյ թիմի համար,նենց որ մի բան էլ ավել են ...[/QUOTE]
 Տուռե ից զզվում եմ, բայց եթե համեմատենք էտ 5 ից ոչ մեկը իրա կեսի չափ չկա :Wink:

----------


## Gayl

> Չէ, չեմ պատկերացնում, որովհետև Ռեալը դեռ էդպիսի կորուստ ունեցած չի լինի:


Ես էլ չեմ պատկերացնում:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Տուռե ից զզվում եմ, բայց եթե համեմատենք էտ 5 ից ոչ մեկը իրա կեսի չափ չկա


էս նոտայով փակենք թեման :Smile:

----------


## Gayl

> էս նոտայով փակենք թեման


Ապեր դու ուղղակի չես սիրում հակառակորդ թիմը կամ թեկուզ թշնամի դրա համար էլ չես կարող ընդունել, որ իրանցից մեկը կարա ռեալի խաղացողից լավ խաղա, ուղղակի ես դրանից զզվում եմ դրա համար էլ իրան օրինակ բերեցի,  հոյակապ հենակետայինա Սիսոկոն կամ էլ էսիենը որ ասենք չեմ հիշում որ ռեալը այդպիսի հզոր հենակետայիններ ունեցած լինի, ապեր ուղղակի ռեալի այս կազմը դեռ ուժեղանալու կարիք ունի:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Ապեր դու ուղղակի չես սիրում հակառակորդ թիմը կամ թեկուզ թշնամի դրա համար էլ չես կարող ընդունել, որ իրանցից մեկը կարա ռեալի խաղացողից լավ խաղա, ուղղակի ես դրանից զզվում եմ դրա համար էլ իրան օրինակ բերեցի,  հոյակապ հենակետայինա Սիսոկոն կամ էլ էսիենը որ ասենք չեմ հիշում որ ռեալը այդպիսի հզոր հենակետայիններ ունեցած լինի,


 բան չունեմ ասելու ՝Մուհամեդ Սիսոկո, Էսյեն,Աբու Դիաբի, Ալի Սիսոկո ,Ռաուլ Մեռեյլեշ...ես սրանց շատ եմ հավանում , բայց դե սաղին չես գնի, մանավանդ ,որ դու էլ լավերին ունես...



> ապեր ուղղակի ռեալի այս կազմը դեռ ուժեղանալու կարիք ունի:


կատարյալ է միայն Աստված...

----------

PetrAni (27.02.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> բան չունեմ ասելու ՝Մուհամեդ Սիսոկո, Էսյեն,Աբու Դիաբի, Ալի Սիսոկո ,Ռաուլ Մեռեյլեշ...ես սրանց շատ եմ հավանում , բայց դե սաղին չես գնի, մանավանդ ,որ դու էլ լավերին ունես...


Համաձայն չեմ, որովհետև ռեալի հենակետայինները այդքան էլ լավը չեն:




> կատարյալ է միայն Աստված...


Կամ էլ Անգամ Աստված կատարյալ չի, բայց ապեր օրինակ Ռեալը որպեսզի ՉԼ ն հաղթի դեռ աճելու տեղ ունի, օրինակ հավատում եմ, որ Լիոնին կհաղթի, չնայած Լիոնի կողմից բայց խիստ կասկածում եմ որ դրանից հետո կարող է անցնել հաջորդ փուլ:

----------


## Սերխիո

> բայց ապեր օրինակ Ռեալը որպեսզի ՉԼ ն հաղթի դեռ աճելու տեղ ունի, օրինակ հավատում եմ, որ Լիոնին կհաղթի, չնայած Լիոնի կողմից բայց խիստ կասկածում եմ որ դրանից հետո կարող է անցնել հաջորդ փուլ:


էս էլ պատասխանեմ ու գնամ , չնայած ժամանակ եղած  դեպքում ժամերով  կխոսամ ֆուտբոլից :Smile: 

ՉԼ-ը հաղթելու համար աճել պետք չի , պետք ա  հաջողություն` բախտ , կամք ...
Երբ Պորտոն հաղթեց , աճել էր ?, կամ Արսենալը,Մոնակոն, որ ֆինալ հելան , ես ֆինալը համարում եմ հաղթանակ , քնաի որ, ինչ-որ շտրխներ են բաժանում  հաղթող- պարտվողին

----------

Ambrosine (27.02.2010), PetrAni (27.02.2010), REAL_ist (27.02.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Ռաուլը? Պետքա ենթադրեմ, որ ֆուտբոլ նայում ես 2002-ից սկսած:


Գրեթե ճիշտ էլ ենթադրում ես:

----------

REAL_ist (27.02.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> էս էլ պատասխանեմ ու գնամ , չնայած ժամանակ եղած  դեպքում ժամերով  կխոսամ ֆուտբոլից
> 
> ՉԼ-ը հաղթելու համար աճել պետք չի , պետք ա  հաջողություն` բախտ , կամք ...
> Երբ Պորտոն հաղթեց , աճել էր ?, կամ Արսենալը,Մոնակոն, որ ֆինալ հելան , ես ֆինալը համարում եմ հաղթանակ , քնաի որ, ինչ-որ շտրխներ են բաժանում  հաղթող- պարտվողին


Բախտ պետք ա, բայց խաղալ էլ ա պետք այ եթե ասենք ռեալը չեմպիոն դառնա կասեմ բախտը բերեց, իսկ Պորտուն հաղթեց որովհետև լավ խաղաց իսկ Արսենալը մանավանդ էն պոզավոր դարապասապահը, շատ վատ խաղաց ու լավ եղավ որ պարտվեցին, թող խելքները գլուխները հավաքեն:Իսկ Արսենալի ֆինալը հեչ էլ զարմանալի չէր, ամենահզոր ակումբներից մեկն էր ու մտավ ֆինալ ով ընկնում էր ատամի տակ աղում էր:

----------


## Tyler

> Տուռե ից զզվում եմ, բայց եթե համեմատենք էտ 5 ից ոչ մեկը իրա կեսի չափ չկա


Լավ էլի, ամոթ ա  :Smile:  Ասվածը ճիշտ ա մենակ Գագոի մասին՝ այ ինչ ճիշտն ա ճիշտն ա, Ռեալի ամենաանիմաստ ձեռքբերումը: Ինչ-որ տեղ Մամադուի համար էլ ա ճիշտ, հիմա էլ առաջվանը չի: 

Բայց Լասսը առնվազն ոչ մի բանով չի զիջում Տուրեին: Ալոնսոի մասին էլ չեմ ասում, բոլորն էլ տեսան թե ինչ եղավ իրա գնալուց հետո Լիվերպուլի հետ, ու թե Ռեալի կազմում ինքը ինչ դեր ա տանում: 

Ինչ վերաբերում ա Գուտիին, ապա ինքը հենակետային չի: Իսկ առհասարակ խաղային որակներով՝ ինքը նենց պասեր կարա տա, որ ինչ-որ մի Տուրե իրա երազում սկի չի տեսնում: Գուտիի գլխավոր պրոբլեմը իրա անկայունությունն ա:

----------

Vaho (27.02.2010)

----------


## Yellow Raven

Մոտ կես ժամից տեղափոխվում ենք <<անհաջողության կղզյակ>>  :Smile: 
1992.1993....  :Tongue:  :Tongue:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Մոտ կես ժամից տեղափոխվում ենք <<անհաջողության կղզյակ>> 
> 1992.1993....


Գնում ես Բարսելո՞ն :Think: 
Հետդ եկողների քանակն ես գրե՞լ:

Էս խփվելիք գոլերի քանակն ես գրու՞մ :Think: 
Էս ինչքան բան կար ասելու... հա խմբագրում եմ :LOL:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Էս խփվելիք գոլերի քանակն ես գրու՞մ


Չէ, սովորական տարեթվեր են :Tongue:

----------


## Լեո

Տեներիֆե՛, Բարսայի տարոսը քեզ  :Smile:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Տեներիֆե՛, Բարսայի տարոսը քեզ


Տեներիֆեն մեր ախպերնա :Jpit:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Տեներիֆեն մեր ախպերնա


Չեմ էլ կասկածում :Jpit:

----------


## Լեո

Տեներիֆե՛, ինքնակոչներին արժանի պատի՛ժ տուր: Բարսային ոգին քեզ...

----------


## Ambrosine

> Տեներիֆե՛, ինքնակոչներին արժանի պատի՛ժ տուր: Բարսային ոգին քեզ...


Էդ կապույտ հո*կ*ին պիտի իրենց փրկի՞ :LOL:

----------


## Լեո

Եթե Ռեալը էսօր պարտվի, ստիպված կլինի լուծարվել  :Lol2:  Ու մենք կմնանք առանց Ռեալի  :Cray: 

Իշալլահ  :Blink:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Եթե Ռեալը էսօր պարտվի, ստիպված կլինի լուծարվել  Ու մենք կմնանք առանց Ռեալի 
> 
> Իշալլահ


Ոչ թե եթե պարտվի,այլ հենց պարտվելուա :Tongue:

----------


## Լեո

> Ոչ թե եթե պարտվի,այլ հենց պարտվելուա


Ես էլ գիտեմ, որ հաստատ պարտվելու ա: Ուղղակի ես ասում եմ դրա հնարավոր հետևանքների մասին: 
Ինձ թվում ա դրանից հետո Ռոնալդուն վարձավճարով կտեղափոխվի Սիենա կամ Հերտա  :Think:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Փաստորեն Կիլիկիան ոչ մի շանս չու՞նի :Cray:  :Cray:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Եթե Ռեալը էսօր պարտվի, ստիպված կլինի լուծարվել  Ու մենք կմնանք առանց Ռեալի 
> 
> Իշալլահ


Ալլահը արդեն քնած ա:

----------


## Լեո

> Փաստորեն Կիլիկիան ոչ մի շանս չու՞նի


Ունի  :Smile:  

Ծեր լինելու և խաղային որակները կորցնելուց հետո Ռաուլը ստիպված կլինի կարիերան ավատրել Հայաստանում:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Ունի  
> 
> Ծեր լինելու և խաղային որակները կորցնելուց հետո Ռաուլը ստիպված կլինի կարիերան ավատրել Հայաստանում:


Փաստորեն վաղն էլ կարա գա :LOL:  :LOL:

----------

Լեո (27.02.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ծեր լինելու և խաղային որակները կորցնելուց հետո Ռաուլը ստիպված կլինի կարիերան ավատրել Հայաստանում:


Էս էլ իմ ինադու հա՞ :LOL: 
Ավելի լավ, Ռաուլը Հայաստանի հավաքականից կլինի: Սրանից էլ մեծ երջանկությու՞ն :Jpit: 


Ասածս ի՞նչ ա՝ Ռեալ  :Clapping:

----------


## Լեո

> Փաստորեն վաղն էլ կարա գա


Ոչ թե վաղը, այլ վաղուց կարող էր գալ: Ռաուլը վաղուց ա բիձ*ը*ցել  :Smile:

----------

Gayl (28.02.2010)

----------


## Yellow Raven

Մի քիչ ուշացնի, Կիլիկիան էլ չի վերցնի :Jpit:

----------


## Լեո

> Մի քիչ ուշացնի, Կիլիկիան էլ չի վերցնի


Մեզ Ռաուլը պետք չէ, մենք Կասին ենք պահանջում:

----------


## Gayl

> Բայց Լասսը առնվազն ոչ մի բանով չի զիջում Տուրեին: Ալոնսոի մասին էլ չեմ ասում, բոլորն էլ տեսան թե ինչ եղավ իրա գնալուց հետո Լիվերպուլի հետ, ու թե Ռեալի կազմում ինքը ինչ դեր ա տանում:


Խիստ կասկածում եմ, Ալոնսոն հոյակապ խաղացողա բան չասացի, բայց ինքը Լիվերպուլում շատ ավելի էր փայլում :Smile: 




> Ինչ վերաբերում ա Գուտիին, ապա ինքը հենակետային չի: Իսկ առհասարակ խաղային որակներով՝ ինքը նենց պասեր կարա տա, որ ինչ-որ մի Տուրե իրա երազում սկի չի տեսնում: Գուտիի գլխավոր պրոբլեմը իրա անկայունությունն ա:


Ապեր գոնե Գուտիին մի գովացեք, հա հասկացանք լավ պասերա տալիս, բա հետո՞, ինչա թե քո Ռեալումա խաղում ուրեմն պտի սարքեք գերաստղ, հազար հոգի լավ պաս տվող կա որ իրանից մի քանի գլուխ բարձրա, որովհետև միայն պաս տալով չի:

----------


## Ambrosine

Ռաու՜լ :Love:  

Տեներիֆե - *Ռեալ*
.............1 -* 5*

Վերջապես ուզածս եղավ :Yahoo:

----------

Enigmatic (28.02.2010), PetrAni (28.02.2010), Tyler (28.02.2010), Ungrateful (28.02.2010), Vaho (28.02.2010), Սերխիո (28.02.2010)

----------


## Vaho

Տեներիֆե - Ռեալ 1:5 
29 -րդ րոպե Իգուաին Մառսելոի փոխանցումից,  42 -րդ րոպե կրկին Իգուաին և կրկին Մառսելոի պասից, 48 -րդ րոպե Կակա Իգուաինի փոխանցումից, 80րդ րոպե Ռոնալդու Պենալից, 90 րդ րոպե Ռաուլ շատ գեղեցիկ գոլի հեղինակ դառավ Վան Դեռ Վարդի պասի:
Տեներիֆեի միակ գոլը եթե կարելիա ասել գոլ, որովհետև էտի մրցավարի մանկական սխալի արդյունք էր, խփվելա 46րդ րոպեին Գարսիա Պերեսի կողմից:
Շնորհավոր բոլորիս

----------

Ambrosine (28.02.2010), Gayl (28.02.2010), Monk (28.02.2010), Tyler (28.02.2010), Սերխիո (28.02.2010)

----------


## Լեո

> Վերջապես ուզածս եղավ


 Ռեալը չեմպիո՞ն ա դարձել  :Shok: 

Իշալլահ...

----------


## Սերխիո

հերթական փուչիկին օդ հանինք,մեկ-մեկ էլ գմփցնում ենք :LOL:  :Tongue:  :Wink:

----------

Vaho (28.02.2010)

----------


## Vaho

Էտել կդառնա Լեո ջան, սպասի :Wink:

----------


## Gayl

> Ռաու՜լ 
> 
> Տեներիֆե - *Ռեալ*
> .............1 -* 5*
> 
> Վերջապես ուզածս եղավ


 :LOL:  :LOL:  Շնորհավոր, փչացած ժամացույցը օրը երկու անգամ ճիշտ ժամ է ցույց տալիս :LOL:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Ուզու՞մ ես ասես էտ չորս հոգուց ոչ մեկը Իգուայինից լավ չի խաղու՞մ, ապեր ռեալի կենտրոնը էնքան թույլա, որ Ադեբայորը կարա լրացում կատարի, *Իգուայինը հիմա լավ մարզավիճակումա բայց իրա կլասը ճ ա*


Գայլ ջան, գիտեմ , երևի ինչքան ես եմ ատում Բարսային , ետքան էլ դու՝Ռեալին, բայց վերանայի կարծիքդ էսօրվա խաղից հետո գոնե :Wink:

----------

Vaho (28.02.2010)

----------


## Լեո

> 42 -րդ րոպե կրկին Իգուաին և կրկին Մառսելոի պասից


Ես նույնիսկ կասեի Գարայի փոխանցումից հետո  :Smile:

----------

Vaho (28.02.2010), Yellow Raven (28.02.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ռեալը չեմպիո՞ն ա դարձել 
> 
> Իշալլահ...


Դու ապագան էլ ես տեսնու՞մ :Shok: 
Իշալլահ...



> Շնորհավոր, փչացած ժամացույցը օրը երկու անգամ ճիշտ ժամ է ցույց տալիս


Եթե հասցնում ես ժամին նայես:
Շնորհակալություն :Jpit:

----------

Vaho (28.02.2010)

----------


## Սերխիո

http://www.eurosport.ru/football/la-...standing.shtml
սա է իրականությունը :Tongue:

----------

Monk (28.02.2010)

----------


## Vaho

> Ես նույնիսկ կասեի Գարայի փոխանցումից հետո


Չեմ հիշում Գարային ով պաս տվեց :Think:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Չեմ հիշում Գարային ով պաս տվեց


Գարայը Իգույինին  աջ եզրից տվեց

----------


## Gayl

> Գայլ ջան, գիտեմ , երևի ինչքան ես եմ ատում Բարսային , ետքան էլ դու՝Ռեալին, բայց վերանայի կարծիքդ էսօրվա խաղից հետո գոնե


 :Shok: Ես Ռեալին չեմ ատում, ուղղակի իսպանական ֆուտբոլը չեմ սիրում, խաղը չեմ տեսել, բայց արդեն պատկերացնում եմ որ Իգուայինը լավ ա խաղացել, բայց իմ նշած ոչ մի ֆուտբոլիստի հետ երբեք չեմ համեմատի, ապեր ես էլ սիրելի թիմ ունեմ բայց մեջները լիքը քյալ խաղացողներ կան հո չեմ դնելու գովամ, ինչը տեսնում եմ այդ եմ ասում, ի դեպ շնորհավոր:

----------

Սերխիո (28.02.2010)

----------


## Vaho

> Գարայը Իգույինին  աջ եզրից տվեց


Հա վայ, խառնելեի իրար :Blush:

----------


## Gayl

> Եթե հասցնում ես ժամին նայես:
> Շնորհակալություն


 Նայելը ինչ կապ ունի կարևորը ցույցա տալիս :LOL: 
Էսօր Բենդները գոլ խփեց ու շատ կարևոր գնդակ էր, բայց աշխարհում դրա նման հիմար կենտրոնական հարձակվող չկա,խոսքի Ռաուլը իրանից լավնա :LOL:  չնայած Ռաուլը հազիվ տրաքած թմին գոլ անի :LOL:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Նայելը ինչ կապ ունի կարևորը ցույցա տալիս
> Էսօր Բենդները գոլ խփեց ու շատ կարևոր գնդակ էր, բայց աշխարհում դրա նման հիմար կենտրոնական հարձակվող չկա,խոսքի Ռաուլը իրանից լավնա չնայած Ռաուլը հազիվ տրաքած թմին գոլ անի


Բա եթե աչք չունենաս, ի՞նչ պիտի իմանաս, որ ցույց ա տալիս :Jpit: 

Հեսա շամաններիս  կասեմ, քեզ Մասիսի չարքերին կհանձնեն :Angry2:  Ռաուլի մասին տենց մի արտահայտվի :Diablo:

----------


## Gayl

> Բա եթե աչք չունենաս, ի՞նչ պիտի իմանաս, որ ցույց ա տալիս


 :LOL:  :LOL:  օրինակ քո ժամացույցի էլեմենտը նստելա ու սլաքը 3:00 ի վրա է կանգնել, առանց տենալու էլ գիտես որ մեկ գիշերվա երեքին ա ճիշտ ցույց տալու մեկ էլ ցերեկվա երեքին :LOL: 




> Հեսա շամաններիս  կասեմ, քեզ Մասիսի չարքերին կհանձնեն Ռաուլի մասին տենց մի արտահայտվի


Դե լավ ինքը թույն խաղացողա ու 20 տարեկանա,երբեմն քաղցր սուտը ավելի օգտակար ա:Աստղ զգու՞մ ես երբ են Ռաուլին դաշտ մտցնում:

----------


## Ambrosine

> օրինակ քո ժամացույցի էլեմենտը նստելա ու սլաքը 3:00 ի վրա է կանգնել, առանց տենալու էլ գիտես որ մեկ գիշերվա երեքին ա ճիշտ ցույց տալու մեկ էլ ցերեկվա երեքին


 :Shout:  Բայց դու եթե աչք չունես, ի՞նչ իմանաս, որ հենց 3-ի վրայա կանգնած  :LOL: 



> Դե լավ ինքը թույն խաղացողա ու 20 տարեկանա,երբեմն քաղցր սուտը ավելի օգտակար ա:Աստղ զգու՞մ ես երբ են Ռաուլին դաշտ մտցնում:


Քաղցր սուտ չկա, ինքը դեռ կարա խաղա :Beee:

----------


## Gayl

> Բայց դու եթե աչք չունես, ի՞նչ իմանաս, որ հենց 3-ի վրայա կանգնած


Իմ տենալը կարևոր չի կարևորը իրա ցույց տալնա




> Քաղցր սուտ չկա, ինքը դեռ կարա խաղա


Ռաուլի դրիբլինգն ու արագաշարժությունը սպանումա :LOL:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Իմ տենալը կարևոր չի կարևորը իրա ցույց տալնա


Սխալվեցիր :Tongue: 




> Ռաուլի դրիբլինգն ու արագաշարժությունը սպանումա


Դուք դեռ կփոշմանեք :Goblin: 
Ռաուլը նոր շնչառություն ա բացելու, իր մասին դեռ շա՜տ են խոսելու և գրելու:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Ռաուլը նոր շնչառություն ա բացելու, իր մասին դեռ շա՜տ են խոսելու և գրելու:


Լիոնին հաղթական գոլ ա խփելու :Wink:

----------

Ambrosine (28.02.2010), Ungrateful (28.02.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Սխալվեցիր
> 
> 
> Դուք դեռ կփոշմանեք
> Ռաուլը նոր շնչառություն ա բացելու, իր մասին դեռ շա՜տ են խոսելու և գրելու:


Ես էլ եմ դա ասում:
Փոխանակ ցանկանաս որ քո սիրելի թիմը հզոր խաղացողներ ունենա ասում ես Ռաուլ, էլ ո՞վ կա, Մարադոնա,Պելե,Բատիստուտա,Ռիվալդո,Կանտոնա,Բաջո,Ռաուլ :LOL:  :LOL:  դե տենց լիքը կան իրանք Ռեալը առաջ կտանեն:

----------


## Tyler

> Ապեր գոնե Գուտիին մի գովացեք, հա հասկացանք լավ պասերա տալիս, բա հետո՞, ինչա թե քո Ռեալումա խաղում ուրեմն պտի սարքեք գերաստղ


Ոչ մեկ չի սարքում գերաստղ, ես գրեցի էլ որ Գուտին շատ անկայուն ա: Դրան պատճառներ կան, ոչ այնքան հարգելի, բայց կան  :Jpit:  Տաղանդ ունի, բայց անկայուն ա: Դրա համար էլ կարող ա ամիսը մի հատ լավ խաղ խաղա, բայց նենցը որ Կական կամ Ինյեստան կերազեն: Պրոբլեմը էն ա, որ տենց խաղերը շատ հազվադեպ են լինում, դրա համար էլ նույն Կական բայց Ինյեստան հիմա Գուտիից շատ ավելի ուժեղ խաղացողներ են: 




> հազար հոգի լավ պաս տվող կա որ իրանից մի քանի գլուխ բարձրա, որովհետև միայն պաս տալով չի:


Օրինակ: Մի երկու հոգի ասա տենանք էլ ո՞վ ա տենց կտրող պասեր կարում տա, կամ ասենք ոնց որ Դեպորտիվոյի հետ խաղում տվեց:

----------


## Gayl

> Ոչ մեկ չի սարքում գերաստղ, ես գրեցի էլ որ Գուտին շատ անկայուն ա: Դրան պատճառներ կան, ոչ այնքան հարգելի, բայց կան  Տաղանդ ունի, բայց անկայուն ա: Դրա համար էլ կարող ա ամիսը մի հատ լավ խաղ խաղա, բայց նենցը որ Կական կամ Ինյեստան կերազեն: Պրոբլեմը էն ա, որ տենց խաղերը շատ հազվադեպ են լինում, դրա համար էլ նույն Կական բայց Ինյեստան հիմա Գուտիից շատ ավելի ուժեղ խաղացողներ են:


Չեմ կարծում, որ Կական կերազի,իսկ այդպիսի խաղացողները համարվում են թույլ խաղացողներ, ես ուրիշ բան չեմ էլ ասել:






> Օրինակ: Մի երկու հոգի ասա տենանք էլ ո՞վ ա տենց կտրող պասեր կարում տա, կամ ասենք ոնց որ Դեպորտիվոյի հետ խաղում տվեց:


 Էտ պասը չեմ տեսել, բայց թե կուզես հենց քո հակառակորդ թիմից կարող եմ մեկին ասեմ օրինակ Չավին, չեմ կարծում որ Գուտիի պասից հիմա ոչ ոք չի կարող տալ, օրինակ Պիռլո,Դել Պիեռո,Լեմպարդ,Կակա,Ջո Քոլ,ո՞ր մեկին ասեմ, իրանց կողքին ի՞նչ Գուտի

----------


## Tyler

> Էտ պասը չեմ տեսել, բայց թե կուզես հենց քո հակառակորդ թիմից կարող եմ մեկին ասեմ օրինակ Չավին, չեմ կարծում որ Գուտիի պասից հիմա ոչ ոք չի կարող տալ, օրինակ Պիռլո,Դել Պիեռո,Լեմպարդ,Կակա,Ջո Քոլ,ո՞ր մեկին ասեմ, իրանց կողքին ի՞նչ Գուտի


Չավին էլի շատ լավ պասեր ա տալիս, բայց ոչ էդքան արտիստիկ, արվեստի գործ պասեր  :Smile:  Պիռլոն, ոնց որ Բեքհեմը, ավելի շատ նավեսներ ա լավ անում: Էն մնացածից մենակ Կակայի դեպքում եմ միչ համաձայն, ինչքան էլ ես լամ Լեմպարդին, համ Քոուլին սիրում եմ, իրանց կատարմամբ ես տենց բաներ չեմ տեսել: Որ լավ ման գաս նենց բաներ կգտնես Գուտիից.... Օրինակ.

----------

Armen.181 (01.03.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Չավին էլի շատ լավ պասեր ա տալիս, բայց ոչ էդքան արտիստիկ, արվեստի գործ պասեր  Պիռլոն, ոնց որ Բեքհեմը, ավելի շատ նավեսներ ա լավ անում: Էն մնացածից մենակ Կակայի դեպքում եմ միչ համաձայն, ինչքան էլ ես լամ Լեմպարդին, համ Քոուլին սիրում եմ, իրանց կատարմամբ ես տենց բաներ չեմ տեսել: Որ լավ ման գաս նենց բաներ կգտնես Գուտիից.... Օրինակ.


Հիմա ինետս թույլա, երկու ժամից կնայեմ, դե որ այդպես ես ասում, մի քանի հատ էլ ես շատ գեղեցիկ պասեր կտեղադրեմ ու կտեսնես որ Գուտին ոչ միակնա ոչ էլ միակներից :Smile:

----------


## Gayl

Վատը չէր, բայց օրինակ կարող ես վայելել այս վիդեոն.


Սա ուղղակի էր իսկ հիմա առանձին խաղացողներինը տես:
Պիռլո օդային պասերի մասին ցանկացած ֆուտբոլիստ կերազի, այստեղ օդային պասերը գերակշռում են, բայց գետնանց պասեր էլ շատ կան:


Էս էլ մենակ Չավին


Խոսքեր չկան


Կարճ ասած ինչքան ուզես, թե պետք ա էլի կդնեմ, կամ էլ հենց Զիդանի պասերը կարող ես նայել ու համեմատել ու եթե էս ֆուտբոլիստներից մեկը քո կարծիքով կարող է գոնե մեկ վայրկյան երազել Գուտիի պասերին ուրեմն էլ ավելացնելու չունեմ

----------

Barcamaniac (07.03.2010), h.s. (01.03.2010), Yellow Raven (01.03.2010)

----------


## Tyler

> Վատը չէր, բայց օրինակ կարող ես վայելել այս վիդեոն.


Բացի 3-րդ ու 1 տեղերի պասերից ոչ մի առանձնահատուկ պաս չտեսա, անկեղծ  :Smile:  




> Պիռլո օդային պասերի մասին ցանկացած ֆուտբոլիստ կերազի, այստեղ օդային պասերը գերակշռում են, բայց գետնանց պասեր էլ շատ կան:


Պիռլոն, Բեքհեմը ուրիշտ կատեգորիայից են: Գետնանց էլ են տալիս բայց իրանց "կանյոկը" օդայիններն են, նենց որ համեմատությունը տեղին չի: 




> Էս էլ մենակ Չավին


Էլի լավ պասեր են, բան չունեմ ասելու, բայց քո կարծիքով դրանցից ո՞րը կարա համեմատվի Գուտիի վիդեոյի վերջին 2 պասերի հետ




> Խոսքեր չկան


Այ Ռոնալդինյոին բան չասեցի, էդ ուրիշ  :Smile:  Բայց ինքն էլ ա փայլատակումներով, էդ 2 տարիներին ինքը ոչ միայն պասերի առումով էլ լավագույնը, այլ ընդհանրապես: Իսկ հիմա մենակ մի քանի խաղը մեկ առաձին դրվագներում կարող ա հիշացնի իր առաջվա խաղը:

----------


## Gayl

> Բացի 3-րդ ու 1 տեղերի պասերից ոչ մի առանձնահատուկ պաս չտեսա, անկեղծ


 :Shok:  Ինձ թվում է շատերը վայելեցին այդ հոյակապ պասերի շարանը  :Wink: 




> Պիռլոն, Բեքհեմը ուրիշտ կատեգորիայից են: Գետնանց էլ են տալիս բայց իրանց "կանյոկը" օդայիններն են, նենց որ համեմատությունը տեղին չի:


Այո ուրիշ են ու շատ հզոր, բայց վիդեոի մեջ հոյակապ պասեր կան չնկատեցի՞ր :Smile: 






> Էլի լավ պասեր են, բան չունեմ ասելու, բայց քո կարծիքով դրանցից ո՞րը կարա համեմատվի Գուտիի վիդեոյի վերջին 2 պասերի հետ


Բան չունեմ ասելու Գուտիի էտ պասերը լավն են բայց առանձնահատուկ չեն ու մանավանդ միակը, իսկ Չավիի պասերը եթե չեմ սխալվում անցյալ տարվա պասերն են, չնայած հոյակապ պասեր շատ կան, ահա ինչով է տարբերվում Գուտիից






> Այ Ռոնալդինյոին բան չասեցի, էդ ուրիշ  Բայց ինքն էլ ա փայլատակումներով, էդ 2 տարիներին ինքը ոչ միայն պասերի առումով էլ լավագույնը, այլ ընդհանրապես: Իսկ հիմա մենակ մի քանի խաղը մեկ առաձին դրվագներում կարող ա հիշացնի իր առաջվա խաղը:


 Հա հիմա մի քիչ նստելա, բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ Գուտին հիմա ժարիտա անում :Wink: 
Ուղղակի ալարում եմ նստեմ վիդեոներ փորփրեմ թե չէ լիքը խփնվելու պասեր կան որոնք ուղղակի հիացմունքի են արժանի, այնպես որ պետք չի Գուտիին գերագնահատել իրա մոտ մեկ-մեկ հոյակապ պասեր ստացվումա բայց մեկ-մեկ ու դրա խաթր էլ Ռեալումա մնացել:

----------


## GevSky

Ճիշտն ասած ինձ համար Գուտին ընդհանրապես Ռեալին արժանի ֆուտբոլիստ ոչ համարվելա որ համարվումա ու, բնականաբար ոչ էլ կհամարվի.... կլասը մի քիչ չի հերիքում...

----------

Gayl (04.03.2010)

----------


## REAL_ist

Իրա նման պաս տվող մատերի վրա կարաս հաշվես, իսկ դու կլասից ես խոսում...Իրան ուրիշ բաներ չեն հերիքում:

----------


## jeko777

> Իրա նման պաս տվող մատերի վրա կարաս հաշվես, իսկ դու կլասից ես խոսում...Իրան ուրիշ բաներ չեն հերիքում:


ինչի դու քանի մատ ունես :Think:

----------


## REAL_ist

20 հատ ապեր

----------


## yerevanci

*Իգուաին. «Նիստեռլոյն ինձ օգտակար խորհուրդ է տվել»*



«Սովետսկի Սպորտը» գրում է, որ Մադրիդի «Ռեալի» արգենտինացի հարձակվող Գոնսալո Իգուաինը ասել է, թե իր նախկին խաղընկերներից մեկը` հոլանդացի Ռուուդ վան Նիստեռլոյը, ակումբից հեռանալուց առաջ իրեն օգտակար խորհուրդ է տվել:
«Գոլերը կետչուպի նման են: Դու որքան թափահարում ես շիշը, այն, միևնույն է, դուրս չի գալիս, բայց երբ դուրս է գալիս...»,- Նիստեռլոյի խոսքերը կրկնում է Իգուաինը:
Հիշեցնենք, որ 22-ամյա հարձակվողը բավական լավ է հանդես գալիս Մադրիդի «Ռեալի» կազմում և, ամենայն հավանականությամբ, շատ շուտով կերկարաձգի պայմանագրի ժամկետը:

----------

Venus (06.03.2010)

----------


## Vaho

*Շնորհավոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոր*  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up: , ինչ լավ խաղ էր, այ իսկական հաճույք էս ստանում սենց խաղեր նայելով, Ռեալ Սևիլիա 3:2
Գուտիի պասերը որ վերջն եին
Մարսելոի մազերը  :LOL: 
 Բա Մառադոնաի սիգարը, պահ  :Cool:  :Mda:

----------


## Vaho

Ծնունդդ Շնորհավոր Ռեալ Մադրիդ  :Bux:  :Bux:  :Drinks:

----------

LL14 (07.03.2010)

----------


## Tyler

Հալալ ա տղեքին  :Smile:  0-2ից հետո ես էլ հույս չունեի, բայց որ սենց խաղում կարացան հետ գան ու կրեն, նշանակում ա թիմը իրոք ուժեղ ա: Հերթը Լիոնինն ա  :Cool:

----------

LL14 (07.03.2010)

----------


## Morpheus_NS

Բարեւներ ռեալիստներին եւ ոչ միայն ՃՃ
Գազան խաղ էր:
Տղերքի նվիրվածությունը ու վստահությունը ուրախացրեց: ՎԴՎ-ն շատ լավ էր խաղում, Կական տուֆտում էր, ինչպես միշտ:
Վահոն ջան Ռեալը իրոք նորից ծնվեց: Շնորհավոր բոլորիս:

----------

Ungrateful (07.03.2010)

----------


## Armen.181

> Ճիշտն ասած ինձ համար Գուտին ընդհանրապես Ռեալին արժանի ֆուտբոլիստ ոչ համարվելա որ համարվումա ու, բնականաբար ոչ էլ կհամարվի.... կլասը մի քիչ չի հերիքում...


եթե Գուտին կլասը չհերքեր  :Think:  հետո ինչ, որ  տղուն չեին խաղացնում , երեկվա խաղը դրան ապացույց,

----------


## Սերխիո

երեկվա խաղը նայել եմ , ու ենքան նման էր անցած սեզոնի Ռեալ-Խետաֆե խաղին ,որը նորից 3-2 պրծավ ...

----------


## Լեո

Հալալ ա Ռեալի խաղային կամքին: Եթե էս տեմպով շարունակի, արժանիորեն չեմպիոն կդառնա: 
Շնորհավորում եմ Սևիլիայի նկատմամբ տարած կարևոր հաղթանակի կապակցությամբ:

Հ.Գ. Լիոնի շանսերը զրոյից քիչ են տարբերվում:

----------

REAL_ist (09.03.2010), Tyler (09.03.2010), Vaho (08.03.2010)

----------


## Barcamaniac

Լեո, շատ ափսոս, որ սենց բաներ ես գրում: Ինչիդ ա պետք, մեկ ա մայիսին սկսելու ես ասածդ խոսքերը հերքել: Շատ հեշտ ես հանձնվում: Երևի պատճառը Ռեալի ֆանատների ակտիվ տոնելն ա Բարսելոնային միավորներով հավասարվելու կապակցությամբ: Բայց մի քիչ տարօրինակ ա էս կարգի ուրախանալը միավորներով հավասարվելու ու լրացուցիչ ցուցանիշներով առաջ անցնելու համար: Առաջնությունը դեռ նոր ա կեսն անցել, հազար վերելք ու վայրէջքներ են լինելու, հո ամեն ինչ սենց հալած յուղի պես չի գնալու Ռեալի համար: Կլասիկո կա բան կա:

----------


## GevSky

> Հալալ ա Ռեալի խաղային կամքին: Եթե էս տեմպով շարունակի, արժանիորեն չեմպիոն կդառնա: 
> Շնորհավորում եմ Սևիլիայի նկատմամբ տարած կարևոր հաղթանակի կապակցությամբ:
> 
> Հ.Գ. Լիոնի շանսերը զրոյից քիչ են տարբերվում:


Շնորհավորում եմ քեզ Ռեալիստների շարքերը համալրելու կապակցությամբ, և ցավում եմ քո սիրելի թիմի պարտության՝ այսինքն Ռեալի պարտության համար:
Հ.Գ. Լիոնի շանսերը զրոյից քիչ, բայց տարբերվեցին :Wink:

----------


## Gayl

> Հ.Գ. Լիոնի շանսերը զրոյից քիչ, բայց տարբերվեցին


Լիոնի շանսերը չէր կարող  զրոից քիչ լիներ, ճիշտ ա ես էլ էի կարծում, որ Ռեալը դուրս կգա, բայց դե Լիոնը ապացուցեց որ Ռեալից ուժեղա :Smile:

----------


## jeko777

Ռեալը հլը են մտքին որ էտքան անիմաստ փող ծաղսելով պետքա մի բանի հասնի:
Չեմ հասկանում դրանք ինչով են մտածում:
Հլը հիմա Ռիբերիովա հետաքրքրվել, Ռոնալդոն ու Կական իրան հերիք չեն:
Ասա ֆուտբոլսներ սարքի, այլ ոչ թե պատրաստի փող տուր առ, հիմա ուզումա ասի նայեք ես շատ փող ունեմ ու մենք հաղթում ենք:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Հ.Գ. Լիոնի շանսերը զրոյից քիչ են տարբերվում:


Լեո  :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:  էս գրածդ նոր տեսա: Էս աչքիս գրել էիր որ ռեալի տղեքը կարդաին հոգեբանորեն սխալ տրամադրվեին  :LOL: 

Լավ հիմա լուրջ: Ռոնալդուի գոլը նորմալ չտեսա, բայց հետագայում մեկնաբանի ասելուց զգացվում էր որ մեծամասամբ դարպասապահի մեղքով էր գոլը: Բայց Լիոնի դարպասապահը բացի այդ պահից էսօր գերազանց խաղաց, մի անգամ Իգուաինի հարվածը դուրս բերեց անկյունային: վերջերում էլ չեմ հիշում ում հարվածից հետո շատ դժվար հարվածը ֆիքսեց, եթե հետ մղեր հաստատ գոլ էր լինելու: Առաջին կեսում ռեալը գազ էր տալիս հա գրոհում էր, բախտը չբերեց Իգուաինի հարվածը կպավ դարպասաձողին: Երկրորդ խաղակեսին Լիոնը դուրս եկավ լրիվ կերպարանափոխված, ուժեղ պրեսսինգ, հիանալի խաղ պաշտշանությունում ու կենտրոնական գոտում գնդակը խլելու գործում: Ու ըստ երկրորդ խաղակեսի արժանիորեն խփեց գնդակը: Դե հետո էլ հանգիստ պաշտպանվելով խաղը հասցրեց տրամաբանական ավարտին:

Իմ, սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքով սա միանշանակ* մարզչական պարտություն* ա: Նենց տպավորություն էր, որ Պելեգրինին ասել ա ընդմիջմանը «լավա տղեք ջան, տենց էլ շարունակում ենք ու խաղը մեր գրպանում ա»: Իսկ Լիոնի մարզիչը նենց տպավորություն ա որ հենց էտ «լավա տղեք ջան, տենց էլ շարունակեք»-ի կուտը տալով պելեգրինիին դրա վրա հենց բռնեց նրան: Երկրորդ խաղակեսին դուրս եկավ լրիվ ուրիշ լիոն, ագրեսիվ, ամեն գնդակի համար պրեսսինգի ենթարկող, ուզում եմ առանձնացնեմ Կրիսին, ուղղակի հիանալի էր գործում պաշտպանությունում, մի դրվագում էլ մի քսան սանտիմետր առաջ լիներ հաշիվը ինքն էր հավասարեցնելու: Իսկ Ռեալի տրաքած մարզիչը փոխանակ հենց միանգամից արձագանքի նման իրավիչակի փոփոխությանը տեսնելով որ իրա տղեքը ակնհայտորեն խառնվել են իրար, լրիվ պլանները խառնվել ա ու չգիտեն ինչ անեն, էշի  ականջում քնել ա, մինչև վերջը կերան գոլը: Միանգամից կենտրոնը պիտի ուժեղացներ ու հագեցներ, բայց ... Կարճ ասած հալալ ա առաջին հերթին Լիոնի մարզչին, Լիոնի խաղացողներն:

Սաղ հեչ, կարևորը ավանդույթնեը պահպանվեն  :Love:  6 տարի

----------

Barcamaniac (11.03.2010), h.s. (11.03.2010), Sagittarius (11.03.2010), Yellow Raven (11.03.2010)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Ռեալը հլը են մտքին որ էտքան անիմաստ փող ծաղսելով պետքա մի բանի հասնի:
> Չեմ հասկանում դրանք ինչով են մտածում:
> Հլը հիմա Ռիբերիովա հետաքրքրվել, Ռոնալդոն ու Կական իրան հերիք չեն:
> Ասա ֆուտբոլսներ սարքի, այլ ոչ թե պատրաստի փող տուր առ, հիմա ուզումա ասի նայեք ես շատ փող ունեմ ու մենք հաղթում ենք:


իրանք միշտ էլ իրանց ուզածին հասել են, այսինքն՝ ռեկլամներից և բուքմեյքերներից շահույթներ ստանալը,,, հենց ցավն էլ դա է, որ այսօր խաղադաշտի ֆուտբոլը չնչին դեր է խաղում, Ռեալի համար ավելի շահավետ է, որ էտ աստղերը դուրս գան դաշտ և ոչինչ չանեն, քան քիչ հայտնի ինչ-որ ֆուտբոլիստ դուրս գա դաշտ ու տաս անգամ ավելի արձյունավետ խաղա..... սա լավ բիզնես է, լավ մենեջմենթ, լավ պրոմոշն, լավ մարկեթինգ, բայց հաստատ ոչ լավ ֆուտբոլ.....
Ֆիգու, Զիդան, Ռոնալդո, Կանավարո, Նիստեռլոյ, Օուեն, Կակա, Ռոբեն, Ռոնալդու,,, և այլն, և այլն, և այլն,,,, իրանցից ո՞վ է կայացել Ռեալում?????????????

----------


## Gayl

> Ֆիգու, Զիդան, Ռոնալդո, Կանավարո, Նիստեռլոյ, Օուեն, Կակա, Ռոբեն, Ռոնալդու,,, և այլն, և այլն, և այլն,,,, իրանցից ո՞վ է կայացել Ռեալում?????????????


Էտ անտեր և «այլն» ը էնքան շատ ա, որ էլ ասելու չի, անգամ Ռաուլը Ռեալի սան չի եղել, հույսները դրել են Ռոնալդուի վրա, էտ տղեն միայն անգլիական հողի վրայա կարում խաղա :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Լեո

Փաստորեն Ռեալը չդավաճանեց իր սկզբունքներին, ու ստացվեց, որ ես գերագնահատեցի նրան  :Lol2:  
Փաստորեն Կրոյֆը հերթական անգամ չսխալվեց՝ ասելով, սր Սևիլիայի հետ խաղում Ռեալի արագացումն անխուսափելիորեն կազդի Լիոնի հետ խաղի ելք վրա: Ռեալի դուրս մնալը ես համարում եմ մարզչական սխալի արդյունք, որովհետև թիմային պոտենցյալով անխոս Ռեալը գերազանցում ա Լիոնին: Բայց Լիոնը կարողացավ իր մեջ գտնել ուժեր, մոբիլիզացնել դրանք ու հասնել արդյունքի, իսկ Ռեալում, ընդհակառակը, մարզչի անհեռատեսության արդյունքում եղած ուժերն էլ թույլացվեցին ու... 

Հ.Գ. Չէի ասի, որ տխուր եմ, բայց ամեն դեպքում կուզեի այս տարի Ռեալին ավելի շատ տեսնել ՉԼ-ում:

----------

Yellow Raven (11.03.2010)

----------


## h.s.

Որպես Բարսայի ֆան ուրախ եմ արդյունքի համար :Smile:  Առաջին խաղակեսը աչքի տակով եմ տեսել, բայց մեկնաբանից իմացա, որ Լիոնը սկզբում շատ վատա խաղացել: Այ երկրորդ խաղակեսից նայեցի ու իսկական հաճույք ստացա(մանավանդ երբ որ Պյանիչը գոլ խփեց):



> *Նենց տպավորություն էր, որ Պելեգրինին ասել ա ընդմիջմանը «լավա տղեք ջան, տենց էլ շարունակում ենք ու խաղը մեր գրպանում ա»:*


Ես էլ եի լրիվ սենց մտածում:




> Հ.Գ. Չէի ասի, որ տխուր եմ, բայց ամեն դեպքում կուզեի այս տարի Ռեալին ավելի շատ տեսնել ՉԼ-ում:


Լեո ջան էս վերջերս հեչ քո նման չես :Smile:

----------


## GevSky

Լեոն կամաց-կամաց  իմ մոտ ասոցացվում է Ռեալի հետ :Smile:

----------


## Barcamaniac

Նորմալ ա, Լեոն մանրից հետ ա գալիս հին վիճակին: Վալենսիային կրելուց հետո երևի արդեն ինքն էլ կմոռանա իրա ասածների մասին, ու ճիշտ կանի:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Պելլեգրինին վատ մարզիչ չի, մի մոռացեք, թե Վիլյառեալում չողած տեղից ինչ թիմ էր սարքել, բայց կոնկրետ էս խաղում Կլոդ Պյուելը 3 տակ ծալեց Պելլեգրինիին :Smile: 
Զգացվում էր, որ Ռեալի ֆուտբոլիստները շատ էին աշխատում, բայց էս դիմակայությունում Լիոնը շատ ավելի արժանի էր հաջորդ փուլ դուրս գալուն,քան Ռեալը :Smile:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Պելլեգրինին վատ մարզիչ չի, մի մոռացեք, թե Վիլյառեալում չողած տեղից ինչ թիմ էր սարքել, բայց կոնկրետ էս խաղում Կլոդ Պյուելը 3 տակ ծալեց Պելլեգրինիին
> Զգացվում էր, որ Ռեալի ֆուտբոլիստները շատ էին աշխատում, բայց էս դիմակայությունում Լիոնը շատ ավելի արժանի էր հաջորդ փուլ դուրս գալուն,քան Ռեալը


Լավ էլի, ու՞ր ա էնտեղ մարզիչ: Հուսով եմ՝ մյուս մրցաշրջանում այլևս չեմ տեսնի էդ <<մասնագետին>>:
Անգամ ցանկություն չկա՝ սխալները նշելու: Էս խաղում հենց ինքը պարտվեց, ոչ թե Ռեալի խաղացողները:

----------

PetrAni (11.03.2010), Ungrateful (11.03.2010), VisTolog (12.03.2010), Ներսես_AM (11.03.2010)

----------


## GevSky

www.RealMadrid.am կայքում հարցում կա, թե ով է ամենից շատ մեղավոր ՉԼ-ում պարտվելուն:
Ես պատասխանեցի Ֆլորենտինո Պերես... Ու զարմացա արդյունքների վրա որ շատ քչերն էին ինձ հետ համաձայն.... Մի՞թե ակնհայտ չի...... Նրա մեղավորությունը չի որ շեշտ է դրվում ավելի շատ արտաքին կոմերցիայի, ֆուտբոլիստների անունների վրա, քան թե ֆուտբոլի ու ֆուտբոլիստների՝ որպես մարզիկներ: Եվ վերջապես ես շաաաաաատ վաղուց էի ասում որ Պելեգրինին Ռեալի հետ չի կարենալու աշխատի, իսկ Պերեսի փողերը միայն անվանի ֆուտբոլիստների համարա..... Եթե Վիլյառեալ լավ ղեկավարում էր չի նշանակում Ռեալ պտի ղեկավարի, դրանք տարբեր բաներ են....
նենց որ ամենինչի մեղավորը ձեր շատ սիրելի մաքուր բիզնեսմեն Ֆլորենտինո Պերեսն է.... Որը հիմա էլ թքած ունի, ըստ իս, տիտղոսների, մրցանակների ու ընդհանրապես մարզական նվաճումների վրա... կարևորը այդ ֆուտբոլիստները համարվեն Ռեալի խաղացողներ որ լիքը հիմար մարդ աշխարհի որևէ ծայրում, ասենք, Ռոնալդոյի մայկա առնի ու եկամուտը գա Մադրիդ :LOL:

----------

Farfalla (12.03.2010), Sagittarius (12.03.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Լավ էլի, ու՞ր ա էնտեղ մարզիչ: Հուսով եմ՝ մյուս մրցաշրջանում այլևս չեմ տեսնի էդ <<մասնագետին>>:
> Անգամ ցանկություն չկա՝ սխալները նշելու: Էս խաղում հենց ինքը պարտվեց, ոչ թե Ռեալի խաղացողները:


Բայց ինչ սխալների մասին կարելի է խոսել, Ռեալը համ պետք է պաշտպանվեր և միաժամանակ գոլ խփեր, շատ դժվար խնդիր կար ցանկացած գնով գոլ չուտել, մարզիչը ինչ անի որ Իգուայինի նման «բարձրակարգ» խաղացողը կանգնում ա բաց գոլերի դիմացը ու հայդա շտանգա,Իգուայինը լավ հնարավորություններ շատ ունեցավ բայց չոգտագործեց:

----------


## Ambrosine

> www.RealMadrid.am կայքում հարցում կա, թե ով է ամենից շատ մեղավոր ՉԼ-ում պարտվելուն:
> Ես պատասխանեցի Ֆլորենտինո Պերես... Ու զարմացա արդյունքների վրա որ շատ քչերն էին ինձ հետ համաձայն.... Մի՞թե ակնհայտ չի...... Նրա մեղավորությունը չի որ շեշտ է դրվում ավելի շատ արտաքին կոմերցիայի, ֆուտբոլիստների անունների վրա, քան թե ֆուտբոլի ու ֆուտբոլիստների՝ որպես մարզիկներ: Եվ վերջապես ես շաաաաաատ վաղուց էի ասում որ Պելեգրինին Ռեալի հետ չի կարենալու աշխատի, իսկ Պերեսի փողերը միայն անվանի ֆուտբոլիստների համարա..... Եթե Վիլյառեալ լավ ղեկավարում էր չի նշանակում Ռեալ պտի ղեկավարի, դրանք տարբեր բաներ են....
> նենց որ ամենինչի մեղավորը ձեր շատ սիրելի մաքուր բիզնեսմեն Ֆլորենտինո Պերեսն է.... Որը հիմա էլ թքած ունի, ըստ իս, տիտղոսների, մրցանակների ու ընդհանրապես մարզական նվաճումների վրա... կարևորը այդ ֆուտբոլիստները համարվեն Ռեալի խաղացողներ որ լիքը հիմար մարդ աշխարհի որևէ ծայրում, ասենք, Ռոնալդոյի մայկա առնի ու եկամուտը գա Մադրիդ


Իսկ ինձ զարմացրեց, որ ֆուտբոլիստներ տարբերակի օգտին քվեարկողներն էին շատ :Sad: 
Բիզնեսմենի նպատակը առավելագույն շահույթ ստանալն ա, իսկ միայն անվանի ֆուտբոլիստներ բերելը հաջողություն չի խոստանում, որովհետև անհրաժեշտ են հաղթանակներ, ինչի շնորհիվ էլ պիտի երկրպագուների բանակը մեծանա՝ ապահովելեվ ավելու ու ավելի մեծ եկամուտներ: Պերեսը կարելի է ասել, որ ֆուտբոլիստների հարցում իր գործը կատարել է. ձեռք է բերել բարձրակարգ ֆուտբոլիստներ, որոնցով մարզիչը պետք է թիմ կառուցեր, այ մարզչի հարցում սխալվել ա: Թե չէ պետք է ասես, որ երեկ վա՞տ խաղացին ֆուտբոլիստները:



> Բայց ինչ սխալների մասին կարելի է խոսել, Ռեալը համ պետք է պաշտպանվեր և միաժամանակ գոլ խփեր, շատ դժվար խնդիր կար ցանկացած գնով գոլ չուտել, մարզիչը ինչ անի որ Իգուայինի նման «բարձրակարգ» խաղացողը կանգնում ա բաց գոլերի դիմացը ու հայդա շտանգա,Իգուայինը լավ հնարավորություններ շատ ունեցավ բայց չոգտագործեց:


Մի սխալի մասին նշեմ. թող Իգուայինին փոխարիներ, ոչ թե Կակային, որը ոչ թե լավ, այլ շատ լավ էր խաղում:

----------


## Gayl

> Մի սխալի մասին նշեմ. թող Իգուայինին փոխարիներ, ոչ թե Կակային, որը ոչ թե լավ, այլ շատ լավ էր խաղում:


Եթե Ռաուլի փոխարեն նորմալ հարձակվող լիներ կասեի ճիշտ ա արել, բայց ուներ միայն Ռաուլ հույսը դրեց նրա վրա, այսինքն ինչ փորձեց անել, Կական ավելի շատ պաս տվողա, իսկ Ռաուլը մաքուր հարձակվող ինչպես նաև Իգուայինը, եթե Իգուայինին հաներ կստացվեր, որ հարձակվողը փոխեց հարձակվողով իսկ նա հակառակը մեկ մաքուր հարձակվող ավելացրեց  և հետո դա կատարվել է 75  երորդ րոպեին, իսկ մինչ այդ Ռեալը ռեալ շանսեր չոգտագործեց:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Եթե Ռաուլի փոխարեն նորմալ հարձակվող լիներ կասեի ճիշտ ա արել, բայց ուներ միայն Ռաուլ հույսը դրեց նրա վրա, այսինքն ինչ փորձեց անել, Կական ավելի շատ պաս տվողա, իսկ Ռաուլը մաքուր հարձակվող ինչպես նաև Իգուայինը, եթե Իգուայինին հաներ կստացվեր, որ հարձակվողը փոխեց հարձակվողով իսկ նա հակառակը մեկ մաքուր հարձակվող ավելացրեց  և հետո դա կատարվել է 75  երորդ րոպեին, իսկ մինչ այդ Ռեալը ռեալ շանսեր չոգտագործեց:


ՉԼ-ում, այն էլ այսպիսի վճռական խաղում մեծ դեր է կատարում փորձը, այստեղ Ռաուլին անգամ համեմատել պետք չէ Իգուայինի հետ: Կական էլ վատ հանդես չի գալիս  հարձակվողի դիրքում: Եթե մարզիչը տեսնում է, որ մի ֆուտբոլիստ իր դիրքում անվստահ է հանդես գալիս, պետք է հենց նրան փոխարինի, ոչ թե փայլուն խաղ անցկացնող ֆուտբոլիստի:

----------


## Gayl

> ՉԼ-ում, այն էլ այսպիսի վճռական խաղում մեծ դեր է կատարում փորձը, այստեղ Ռաուլին անգամ համեմատել պետք չէ Իգուայինի հետ: Կական էլ վատ հանդես չի գալիս  հարձակվողի դիրքում: Եթե մարզիչը տեսնում է, որ մի ֆուտբոլիստ իր դիրքում անվստահ է հանդես գալիս, պետք է հենց նրան փոխարինի, ոչ թե փայլուն խաղ անցկացնող ֆուտբոլիստի:


Ինչ ա մտածում ես պարտվեց, որովհետև Ռաուլը 75 երորդ րոպեին Կակայի տեղը մտա՞վ, դու ուղակի Ռաուլ անունով ֆուտբոլիստին շատ ես գնահատում, երևի դա է պատճառը որ Ռաուլի իրական խաղը այդքան էլ չես նկատում, Ռաուլին ընդհանրապես չպետք է մտցներ, իսկ Իգուայինի մասին չարժի էլ խոսալ մարզիչը մեղք չունի որ մի քանի հատ հնարավորություն չի օգագործում, սակայն այդքանից հետո մարզիչը իրավունք չուներ հարձակվողին հարձակվողով փոխարիներ, խաղին ընդամենը 15 րոպե բան էր մնացել ուստի ստիպված այդպիսի քայլի դիմեց:

----------


## Լեո

> Լեոն կամաց-կամաց  իմ մոտ ասոցացվում է Ռեալի հետ


 Շատ իզուր  :Smile: 
Եթե երբեմն որոշ քննադատական խոսքեր եմ ասում Բարսայի հասցեին կամ որոշակի գովասանք Ռեալի մասին, դա դեռ չի նշանակում, որ ճամբարս փոխում եմ  :Jpit:  Ուղղակի երևի մեկ-մեկ էլ պետք ա ինքնաքննադատությամբ զբաղվել  :Wink:

----------


## jeko777

Լավ չէղավ, հուսախաբ արեց հա
ափսոս...

----------


## Լեո

> Լավ չէղավ, հուսախաբ արեց հա
> ափսոս...


Ինձ որ հաստատ հուսախաբ չարեց, լրիվ արդարացրեց հույսերս  :Smile:

----------


## jeko777

> Ինձ որ հաստատ հուսախաբ չարեց, լրիվ արդարացրեց հույսերս


գիտեմ գիտեմ բռատ ջան, մենք ծանոթ ենք :Wink:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ինչ ա մտածում ես պարտվեց, որովհետև Ռաուլը 75 երորդ րոպեին Կակայի տեղը մտա՞վ, դու ուղակի Ռաուլ անունով ֆուտբոլիստին շատ ես գնահատում, երևի դա է պատճառը որ Ռաուլի իրական խաղը այդքան էլ չես նկատում, Ռաուլին ընդհանրապես չպետք է մտցներ, իսկ Իգուայինի մասին չարժի էլ խոսալ մարզիչը մեղք չունի որ մի քանի հատ հնարավորություն չի օգագործում, սակայն այդքանից հետո մարզիչը իրավունք չուներ հարձակվողին հարձակվողով փոխարիներ, խաղին ընդամենը 15 րոպե բան էր մնացել ուստի ստիպված այդպիսի քայլի դիմեց:


Էհհ, ինչ ասում եմ, ենթատեքստը Ռաուլ եք հասկանում: Պարտվեց տակտիկապես, իսկ տակտիկան մշակում է մարզիչը:
Ինքը չպետք է սպասեր, որ գոլ փխեն, նոր թարմ ուժ մտցներ. 2-րդ խաղակեսի առաջին րոպեներից արդեն պետք է հետևություններ աներ:

----------


## GevSky

> Իսկ ինձ զարմացրեց, որ ֆուտբոլիստներ տարբերակի օգտին քվեարկողներն էին շատ
> Բիզնեսմենի նպատակը առավելագույն շահույթ ստանալն ա, իսկ միայն անվանի ֆուտբոլիստներ բերելը հաջողություն չի խոստանում, որովհետև անհրաժեշտ են հաղթանակներ, ինչի շնորհիվ էլ պիտի երկրպագուների բանակը մեծանա՝ ապահովելեվ ավելու ու ավելի մեծ եկամուտներ: Պերեսը կարելի է ասել, որ ֆուտբոլիստների հարցում իր գործը կատարել է. ձեռք է բերել բարձրակարգ ֆուտբոլիստներ, որոնցով մարզիչը պետք է թիմ կառուցեր, այ մարզչի հարցում սխալվել ա: Թե չէ պետք է ասես, որ երեկ վա՞տ խաղացին ֆուտբոլիստները:


Աստղ ջան ես ֆուտբոլիստների դեմ բան չունեմ շատ լավն են, բայց դա չի նշանակում որ անպայման պետքա թիմի մեջ լավ խաղան, Պերեսը ֆուտբոլիստա առնում նայելով վարկանիշին կամ ովա շատ ռասկռուչենի... պարզա տենց ֆուտբոլիստները ամեն դեպքում ուժեղ են, բայց այ գոյություն ունի ադապտացում հասկացությունը ամեն մեկը չի որ նոր միջավայրի հարմարվումա.... Մեսսին նույնիսկ կարողա գա Ռեալ էլի չկարենա խաղալ... ստեղ հարցը նրանումա որ ֆուտբոլիստ առնելուց չեն նայում էս մարդը էս մարդու հետ կկարողանա խաղալ թե ոչ, կամ ասենք էսինչը իսպանական ֆուտբոլում իրեն ոնց կդրսևորի... ու տենց բազմաթիվ հարցեր: Մի պարզ օրինակ էլի Մեսսիին բերեմ, եթե ինքը գնա Անգլիա, ապա հավատա ընդհանրապես չի կարա ոչմիձև խաղա, էն աստճանի որ կարողա պահեստային նստացնեն, որովհետև էնդեղ ֆուտբոլը կոպիտա ու սուդյաները խիստ չեն ու իրան ուղղակի կջարդեն րեն թողնի խաղա, ինքնել փխրունա.... Դե տես ամեն ֆուտբոլիստ իրա պատմությունն ունի ու բոլորինը պետկա հաշվի առնել անիմաստ իրար գլխի հավաքելուց առաջ...
Հ.Գ. ՈՒշադրություն դարձրա որ հիմիկվա Ռեալում ոչ-ոք էնպես խաղամակարդակ չունի ինչպես Սնեյդերը հիմա Ինտեռում....... Բայց իրան հանեցին Ռեալից... Եսիմ ինչ Արբելոաներ կամ Գառայներ առնելով.... Որոնք ոչ մի կապ չունեն Ռեալի աստղային սաստավի հետ...

----------

Sagittarius (12.03.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Էհհ, ինչ ասում եմ, ենթատեքստը Ռաուլ եք հասկանում: Պարտվեց տակտիկապես, իսկ տակտիկան մշակում է մարզիչը:
> Ինքը չպետք է սպասեր, որ գոլ փխեն, նոր թարմ ուժ մտցներ. 2-րդ խաղակեսի առաջին րոպեներից արդեն պետք է հետևություններ աներ:


Ամենագլխավոր հարցը նրանումն է, թե ու՞մ պետք է մտցներ և ում տեղը, գիտեմ ասելու ես Իգուայինին թող հաներ Ռաուլ մտցներ :LOL:  ու էն էլ սկզբից, հենա 60 երորդ րոպեին Վան Դեռ Վառտը մտավ ու վերջ էլ փոխարինող  ախր չուներ, հիմա այստեղ որնա մարզիչի սխալը:

----------


## Ungrateful

> Լավ էլի, ու՞ր ա էնտեղ մարզիչ: Հուսով եմ՝ մյուս մրցաշրջանում այլևս չեմ տեսնի էդ <<մասնագետին>>:
> Անգամ ցանկություն չկա՝ սխալները նշելու: Էս խաղում հենց ինքը պարտվեց, ոչ թե Ռեալի խաղացողները:


+1 :

----------


## Ambrosine

> Աստղ ջան ես ֆուտբոլիստների դեմ բան չունեմ շատ լավն են, բայց դա չի նշանակում որ անպայման պետքա թիմի մեջ լավ խաղան, Պերեսը ֆուտբոլիստա առնում նայելով վարկանիշին կամ ովա շատ ռասկռուչենի... պարզա տենց ֆուտբոլիստները ամեն դեպքում ուժեղ են, բայց այ գոյություն ունի ադապտացում հասկացությունը ամեն մեկը չի որ նոր միջավայրի հարմարվումա.... Մեսսին նույնիսկ կարողա գա Ռեալ էլի չկարենա խաղալ... ստեղ հարցը նրանումա որ ֆուտբոլիստ առնելուց չեն նայում էս մարդը էս մարդու հետ կկարողանա խաղալ թե ոչ, կամ ասենք էսինչը իսպանական ֆուտբոլում իրեն ոնց կդրսևորի... ու տենց բազմաթիվ հարցեր: Մի պարզ օրինակ էլի Մեսսիին բերեմ, եթե ինքը գնա Անգլիա, ապա հավատա ընդհանրապես չի կարա ոչմիձև խաղա, էն աստճանի որ կարողա պահեստային նստացնեն, որովհետև էնդեղ ֆուտբոլը կոպիտա ու սուդյաները խիստ չեն ու իրան ուղղակի կջարդեն րեն թողնի խաղա, ինքնել փխրունա.... Դե տես ամեն ֆուտբոլիստ իրա պատմությունն ունի ու բոլորինը պետկա հաշվի առնել անիմաստ իրար գլխի հավաքելուց առաջ...
> Հ.Գ. ՈՒշադրություն դարձրա որ հիմիկվա Ռեալում ոչ-ոք էնպես խաղամակարդակ չունի ինչպես Սնեյդերը հիմա Ինտեռում....... Բայց իրան հանեցին Ռեալից... Եսիմ ինչ Արբելոաներ կամ Գառայներ առնելով.... Որոնք ոչ մի կապ չունեն Ռեալի աստղային սաստավի հետ...


Իմ ասածը դա չի. ես չեմ քննարկում ֆուտբոլիստների ադապտացումը: Իմ համար կենդանի օրինակ Շևչենկոն կա, էլ ինչի՞ եմ հասնում Մեսսիին: Իսկ Սնեյդերին անգամ փոխարինողների նստարանին նստեցնելու համար էի զայրանում, ինչ մնաց, թե վաճառելը: Այդ մասին թեմայում շատ ենք գրել: Ու ընդհանրապես ադապտացիայի խնդիր չկար Ռեալի խաղում. բոլորն էլ խաղում էին, կատարում իրենց պարտականությունները: Էստեղ խնդիրը այն էր, որ մարզիչը ճիշտ հաշվարկներ չարեց, թերագնահատեց Լիոնին: Շատ ուշ արձագանքեց Լիոնի ակտիվությանն ու բուռն գրոհներին:



> Ամենագլխավոր հարցը նրանումն է, թե ու՞մ պետք է մտցներ և ում տեղը, գիտեմ ասելու ես Իգուայինին թող հաներ Ռաուլ մտցներ ու էն էլ սկզբից, հենա 60 երորդ րոպեին Վան Դեռ Վառտը մտավ ու վերջ էլ փոխարինող  ախր չուներ, հիմա այստեղ որնա մարզիչի սխալը:


 :Jpit: 
Հարձակվողների մեջ չուներ այլընտրանք, որովհետև 2-ը դաշտում էին, իսկ Ռաուլը մտավ փոխարինման, բայց այ ում փոխարինեց :Blink:  Կական ավելի լավ էր խաղում, քան՝ Իգուայինը: Թե՞ պիտի վիճես էս հարցում :Think: : Թող Վան դեր Վաարտին 2-րդ խաղակեսի սկզբում հաներ՝ Գուտիի փոխարեն, հետո էլ Ռաուլին՝ Իգուայինի տեղը: Ես չեմ հասկանում այն մարզչին, որ դաշտից դուրս է բերում այն ֆուտբոլիստին, որը շատ ակտիվ է և հնարավոր է, որ անգամ գոլի հեղինակ էլ դառնա: Ուրիշ բան, եթե Ռեալը հաղթելիս լիներ, հանգիստ տար Կակային:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Լավ էլի, ու՞ր ա էնտեղ մարզիչ: Հուսով եմ՝ մյուս մրցաշրջանում այլևս չեմ տեսնի էդ <<մասնագետին>>:
> Անգամ ցանկություն չկա՝ սխալները նշելու: Էս խաղում հենց ինքը պարտվեց, ոչ թե Ռեալի խաղացողները:


Դե դուք տարին մեկ մարզիչ եք փոխում դրա համար էլ էս վիճակնա :Jpit:  Պետքա վստահել մարզչին, չկա վստահություն, չի լինի նաև հաղթանակ: 
Կակային հանելու հարցում համաձայն եմ, որ մեծ սխալ թույլ տվեց(ըստ իս ավելի ճիշտ կլիներ Արբելոային փոխարինել), բայց ընդհանուր առմամբ մրցաշրջանի կտրվածքով Ռեալը կամաց-կամաց բարելավումա իր խաղը ու մարզիչ փոխելը կլինի Պերեսի հերթական <<հիմար>> որոշումը :Wink:

----------

h.s. (13.03.2010), Ներսես_AM (12.03.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Դե դուք տարին մեկ մարզիչ եք փոխում դրա համար էլ էս վիճակնա Պետքա վստահել մարզչին, չկա վստահություն, չի լինի նաև հաղթանակ: 
> Կակային հանելու հարցում համաձայն եմ, որ մեծ սխալ թույլ տվեց(ըստ իս ավելի ճիշտ կլիներ Արբելոային փոխարինել), բայց ընդհանուր առմամբ մրցաշրջանի կտրվածքով Ռեալը կամաց-կամաց բարելավումա իր խաղը ու մարզիչ փոխելը կլինի Պերեսի հերթական <<հիմար>> որոշումը


Այդ ո՞ր մարզիչն էր գոնե խոստումնալից, որ իզուր տեղը հեռացրել են :Think: 
Դել Բոսկեն է միայն ափսոսանքի արժանի:

----------


## Sagittarius

Դել Բոսկեի ժամանակ իսկական Ռեալն էր,,, Ռեալում կայացած հիմնական ֆուտբոլիստներով, ու այդ թիմը խաղաոճ ուներ,..... մնացածը GevSkyը ասեց...
ինչ վերաբերվում ա Կակային, ապա Կակայի դաշտում գտնվելու յոթանասունհինգ րոպեների ընթացքում էլ Լիոնի դարպասների մոտ առանձնապես ինչ-որ դրամա տեղի չէր ունենում, խաղը տանուլ տված էր՝ Կակայով, թե առանց Կակայի..... միակ ֆուտբոլիստը, որ օգտակար բան էր անում դաշտում դա Ռոնալդուն էր, ԻՄՀՕ
բայց չեմ հասկանում՝ ինչն ա ձեզ այսքան զարմացրել, Ռեալից շատ ավելի ուժեղ ակումբներ ավելի վատ արդյուքներ ցույց տվեցին էս տարի :Wink: ,,,, ինձ օրինակ ավելի զարմացրեց Միլանի խայտառակվելը, և Բայեռնի անհաջող խաղը՝ չնայած որ անցել ա հաջորդ փուլ...

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Այդ ո՞ր մարզիչն էր գոնե խոստումնալից, որ իզուր տեղը հեռացրել են
> Դել Բոսկեն է միայն ափսոսանքի արժանի:


Նշանակել էին, բարի լինեին վստահեին:
Կամաչոն սկի մի ամիս չձգեց, մյուս մարզիչներից էլ կարծեմ ամենարերկարը Շուստերը մնաց` 1.5 տարի :LOL: 
Ռայկարդը որ եկավ Բարսա, մինչև էդ մենակ ձախողումներ էր ունեցել, սկի Սպարտային Հոլանդիայի բարձրագույն դիվիզոնում չէր կարողացել պահել :Jpit: 
Գվարդիոլան ընդհանրապես նոր կադր էր, զուրկ բարձր մակարդակի ակումբում մարզչական փորձից:
Իսկ Ռեալը գլխավորած մարզիչների մեծ մասը եղել են բավականին բարձրակարգ,այլ ակումբների հետ բավական հաջողություններ ունեցած մարզիչներ, այնպես որ խնդիրը դուք նայեք, թե որտեղ պետքա փնտրել :Smile:

----------


## Լեո

Կապելոն Ռեալի վերջին տարիների լավագույն մարզիչն էր: Ռեալում մեծ սխալ գործեցին՝ չփորձելով նրան պահել թիմում:

----------

Sagittarius (12.03.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

> բայց չեմ հասկանում՝ ինչն ա ձեզ այսքան զարմացրել, Ռեալից շատ ավելի ուժեղ ակումբներ ավելի վատ արդյուքներ ցույց տվեցին էս տարի,,,, ինձ օրինակ ավելի զարմացրեց Միլանի խայտառակվելը, և Բայեռնի անհաջող խաղը՝ չնայած որ անցել ա հաջորդ փուլ...


Ավելի ուժեղ ակումբնե՞ր :Jpit: 

1. 	Ինտեր	.27 	30 	59
2. 	*Միլան* 	27 	20 	55

1. 	*Ռեալ* ........25 	47 	62
2. 	Բարսելոնա 	25 	45 	62

ՉԼ-ն չեմ էլ գրում: Իսկ ինձ ընդհակառակը կզարմացներ, եթե Մանչեսթրը դուրս մնար :Wink: :



> Նշանակել էին, բարի լինեին վստահեին:
> Կամաչոն սկի մի ամիս չձգեց, մյուս մարզիչներից էլ կարծեմ ամենարերկարը Շուստերը մնաց` 1.5 տարի
> Ռայկարդը որ եկավ Բարսա, մինչև էդ մենակ ձախողումներ էր ունեցել, սկի Սպարտային Հոլանդիայի բարձրագույն դիվիզոնում չէր կարողացել պահել
> Գվարդիոլան ընդհանրապես նոր կադր էր, զուրկ բարձր մակարդակի ակումբում մարզչական փորձից:
> Իսկ Ռեալը գլխավորած մարզիչների մեծ մասը եղել են բավականին բարձրակարգ,այլ ակումբների հետ բավական հաջողություններ ունեցած մարզիչներ, այնպես որ խնդիրը դուք նայեք, թե որտեղ պետքա փնտրել


Մի տարում 4 մարզիչ փոխեց, 2 նախագահ :LOL:  Ճգնաժամ էր, ճիշտ է: Պերեսի ու ընդհանրապես ղեկավարության սխալը նրանում ա, որ շուտափույթ հաղթանակներ են ուզում, դրա համար էլ մարզիչները ձեռնոցների նման են փոխում: Բայց այս մեկը հեչ դուրս չի գալիս՝ որպես մարզիչ:



> Կապելոն Ռեալի վերջին տարիների լավագույն մարզիչն էր: Ռեալում մեծ սխալ գործեցին՝ չփորձելով նրան պահել թիմում:


Կարգապահության առումով, այո, լավագույնն էր, բայց մի տեսակ անհետաքրքիր էին դարձել Ռեալի խաղերը: Չկար ֆուտբոլային արվեսը :Jpit:

----------


## Լեո

> Կարգապահության առումով, այո, լավագույնն էր, բայց մի տեսակ անհետաքրքիր էին դարձել Ռեալի խաղերը: Չկար ֆուտբոլային արվեսը


Ի՞նչ արվեստ:

----------


## Gayl

> Հարձակվողների մեջ չուներ այլընտրանք, որովհետև 2-ը դաշտում էին, իսկ Ռաուլը մտավ փոխարինման, բայց այ ում փոխարինեց Կական ավելի լավ էր խաղում, քան՝ Իգուայինը: Թե՞ պիտի վիճես էս հարցում:


Չէ չեմ վիճի Կական շատ լավ էր խաղում, Ռաուլին ընդհանրապես չպետք է խաղացներ, բայց քանի որ կրիտիկական պահ էր ու մաքուր հարձակվող էր պետք ուրեմն Իգուայինին չպետք է հաներ, Կական այնպիսի դիրքում է խաղում, որ միակ տարբերակը ինքն էր:  



> Թող Վան դեր Վաարտին 2-րդ խաղակեսի սկզբում հաներ՝ Գուտիի փոխարեն


Ճիշտ ես ասում, եթե արդյունքում ոչինչ չստացվեր պետք է ասեիր մարզիչը դոդի մեկն ա, փոխանակ Գռանեռոին հանի Գուտի ա հանում :LOL: 



> հետո էլ Ռաուլին՝ Իգուայինի տեղը:


Էս երկու օրա ասում եմ Ռեալին 15 րոպե էր մնացել ու չպետք է հարձակվողի տեղը հարձակվող մտցներ ու էն էլ Ռաուլ, հենա 15 րոպե խաղաց ի՞նչ արեց: 



> Ես չեմ հասկանում այն մարզչին, որ դաշտից դուրս է բերում այն ֆուտբոլիստին, որը շատ ակտիվ է և հնարավոր է, որ անգամ գոլի հեղինակ էլ դառնա: Ուրիշ բան, եթե Ռեալը հաղթելիս լիներ, հանգիստ տար Կակային:


Դե լավ Աստղ ենթադրենք դու ճիշտ ես ու Իգուայինի տեղը Ռաուլ պետք է մտցներ և այսքանից հետո Ռեալ 2 հատ գոլ կանե՞ր, 6 երորդ րոպեից մինչև 75 երորդ րոպեն չկարողացավ 1 հատ գոլ աներ, ախր Իգուայինը կարող էր ամենաքիչը մի 4 հատ խփեր կամ էն որ բաց գոլերի դեմը կապիկություն արեց, բա էտ բարձրակարգ ֆուտբոլիստի արարք էր, որ ասում եմ  Ճ կլասի խաղացողա ասում եք չէ, մարզիչը մեղք չունի, որ Իգուայինը տապոռի մեկնա:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ի՞նչ արվեստ:


Գեղեցիկ խաղը, էլի:



> Չէ չեմ վիճի Կական շատ լավ էր խաղում, Ռաուլին ընդհանրապես չպետք է խաղացներ, բայց քանի որ կրիտիկական պահ էր ու մաքուր հարձակվող էր պետք ուրեմն Իգուայինին չպետք է հաներ, Կական այնպիսի դիրքում է խաղում, որ միակ տարբերակը ինքն էր:


Էլի եկա՞ր :LOL: 
Դիրքը ի՞նչ կապ ունի, եթե Կական կարող է նաև որպես հարձակվող խաղալ :Sad: 



> Էս երկու օրա ասում եմ Ռեալին 15 րոպե էր մնացել ու չպետք է հարձակվողի տեղը հարձակվող մտցներ ու էն էլ Ռաուլ, հենա 15 րոպե խաղաց ի՞նչ արեց: 
> 
> Դե լավ Աստղ ենթադրենք դու ճիշտ ես ու Իգուայինի տեղը Ռաուլ պետք է մտցներ և այսքանից հետո Ռեալ 2 հատ գոլ կանե՞ր, 6 երորդ րոպեից մինչև 75 երորդ րոպեն չկարողացավ 1 հատ գոլ աներ, ախր Իգուայինը կարող էր ամենաքիչը մի 4 հատ խփեր կամ էն որ բաց գոլերի դեմը կապիկություն արեց, բա էտ բարձրակարգ ֆուտբոլիստի արարք էր, որ ասում եմ  Ճ կլասի խաղացողա ասում եք չէ, մարզիչը մեղք չունի, որ Իգուայինը տապոռի մեկնա:


Էս 2 օր ա՝ ասում եմ՝ փոփոխություն չպետք է աներ գոլից հետո, այլ խաղակեսի սկզբին: Դե որ տապոռ ֆուտբոլիստ ա, ուրեմն իմ ասածը լրիվ ճիշտ ա՝ Ռաուլ :Love:  :LOL: 
Ոչ թե Ճ դասի խաղացող է, այլ՝ այն փորձը չունի, որ ամեն պահը օգտագործի, ինքը դեռ իր լավագույն խաղը ցույց կտա: Բայց հաստատ այն խաղացողը չի, որ 90 րոպեն էլ խաղար:

----------


## Gayl

> Գեղեցիկ խաղը, էլի:
> 
> Էլի եկա՞ր
> Դիրքը ի՞նչ կապ ունի, եթե Կական կարող է նաև որպես հարձակվող խաղալ


Լաաաաաաաավ  :LOL: Ոչ մաքուր հարձակվող չի կարա:




> Էս 2 օր ա՝ ասում եմ՝ փոփոխություն չպետք է աներ գոլից հետո, այլ խաղակեսի սկզբին: Դե որ տապոռ ֆուտբոլիստ ա, ուրեմն իմ ասածը լրիվ ճիշտ ա՝ Ռաուլ


Ճիշտ կասեիր եթե Ռաուլը ավելի լավը լիներ քան Իգուայինը :LOL:  



> Ոչ թե Ճ դասի խաղացող է, այլ՝ այն փորձը չունի, որ ամեն պահը օգտագործի, ինքը դեռ իր լավագույն խաղը ցույց կտա: Բայց հաստատ այն խաղացողը չի, որ 90 րոպեն էլ խաղար:


Ռաուլն էլ էն խաղացողը չի որ անգամ մեկ 1 րոպե մտնի խաղա, կարողա ուրիշ թիմում ինքը 90 րոպե խաղա, բայց Ռեալում իրավունք չունի, չնայած ճիշտ ես ասում մարզիչը հիմարի մեկն ա :LOL:  :LOL: 
Իգուայինի հուզմունքը այնքան մեծ էր որ եքա մի քանի մետրանոց ձողերի արանքով չի կարում մի քանի սանտիմետր շառավղով գնդակ ուղարկի, դե լավ Աստղ բողոքելու ի՞նչ ունեք, ինչքան լավ խաղացող կա Ռեալում ա, այ մարդ թարգեք Արսենալին պաշտպանեք :LOL:  այ թիմը էտ ա գյադա գյուդեքով կլաս ա ցույց տալիս :LOL:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Լաաաաաաաավ Ոչ մաքուր հարձակվող չի կարա:
> 
> 
> Ճիշտ կասեիր եթե Ռաուլը ավելի լավը լիներ քան Իգուայինը 
> 
> Ռաուլն էլ էն խաղացողը չի որ անգամ մեկ 1 րոպե մտնի խաղա, կարողա ուրիշ թիմում ինքը 90 րոպե խաղա, բայց Ռեալում իրավունք չունի, չնայած ճիշտ ես ասում մարզիչը հիմարի մեկն ա
> Իգուայինի հուզմունքը այնքան մեծ էր որ եքա մի քանի մետրանոց ձողերի արանքով չի կարում մի քանի սանտիմետր շառավղով գնդակ ուղարկի, դե լավ Աստղ բողոքելու ի՞նչ ունեք, ինչքան լավ խաղացող կա Ռեալում ա, այ մարդ թարգեք Արսենալին պաշտպանեք այ թիմը էտ ա գյադա գյուդեքով կլաս ա ցույց տալիս


Լաաաաավ :LOL: 
Դու ո՞նց կարաս 7 տարեկանից մի թիմ սիրես, հետո քո ասած բաղկացուցիչներով Արսենալ սկսես պաշտպանել :LOL:

----------


## Gayl

> Լաաաաավ
> Դու ո՞նց կարաս 7 տարեկանից մի թիմ սիրես, հետո քո ասած բաղկացուցիչներով Արսենալ սկսես պաշտպանել


7 տարեկանից ֆուտբո՞լ ես նայել :Shok: , կարևորը արդյունքնա, թե չէ լավ խաղացողներին լցնում են մի տեղ ու չգիտեն ինչ անեն, ավելի լավ չի գյադա գյուդեքով հաղթի քան *աստղ*երով  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:  պարտվի, էհ ես առաջին տարբերակն եմ ընտրում:

----------


## Ambrosine

> 7 տարեկանից ֆուտբո՞լ ես նայել, կարևորը արդյունքնա, թե չէ լավ խաղացողներին լցնում են մի տեղ ու չգիտեն ինչ անեն, ավելի լավ չի գյադա գյուդեքով հաղթի քան *աստղ*երով  պարտվի, էհ ես առաջին տարբերակն եմ ընտրում:


Ավելի շուտվանից եմ նայել. էն ժամանակ Ռուսաստանի առաջնությունից բացի ուրիշ բան չգիտեինք, Սպարտակի խաղերն էինք նայում :LOL:  Հետո աշխարհի առաջնության հետ էր երևի կապված կամ փոքր էի, չեմ հիշում, սկսեցին խոսել շատ թիմերից, դե չեմ էլ հիշում՝ ինպես եմ սկսել Ռեալին սիրել, կամ ինչու :Xeloq:  Հիշում եմ, որ Ռաուլի նկարներն էի արդեն հավաքում :LOL: 

Ես միշտ էլ ասել եմ, որ սեփական սաներին մեծ տեղ չեն տալիս Ռեալում, բայց դե սա ունենք, Մադրիդում չենք, որ բողոք գրենք Պերեսին: Համ էլ հերիք ա Ռեալին բան ասեք, հիմա լավ էլ ստացվում ա խաղը, ժամանակի հարց ա անպարտելի դառնալը:

----------


## Gayl

> Ավելի շուտվանից եմ նայել. էն ժամանակ Ռուսաստանի առաջնությունից բացի ուրիշ բան չգիտեինք, Սպարտակի խաղերն էինք նայում Հետո աշխարհի առաջնության հետ էր երևի կապված կամ փոքր էի, չեմ հիշում, սկսեցին խոսել շատ թիմերից, դե չեմ էլ հիշում՝ ինպես եմ սկսել Ռեալին սիրել, կամ ինչու Հիշում եմ, որ Ռաուլի նկարներն էի արդեն հավաքում
> 
> Ես միշտ էլ ասել եմ, որ սեփական սաներին մեծ տեղ չեն տալիս Ռեալում, բայց դե սա ունենք, Մադրիդում չենք, որ բողոք գրենք Պերեսին: Համ էլ հերիք ա Ռեալին բան ասեք, հիմա լավ էլ ստացվում ա խաղը, ժամանակի հարց ա անպարտելի դառնալը:


աաաաաա պատկերացնում եմ մի հատ ժեշտից տութիկի մեջ Ռաուլի նկարները :LOL:  ես էլ ասում եմ խի ես Ռաուլին էտքան պաշտպանում :LOL: , ես մի բան եմ նկատել, աղջիկները ֆուտբոլիստներին ընտրում են դեմքի գեղեցկությամբ, ես մի ծանոթ ունեմ, ինքը մի 5 տարի առաջ Միլան էր երկրպագում, որովհետև Շեվչենկոն այնտեղ էր խաղում :LOL:  չգիտեմ կհաավատաս թե չէ, բայց մարդը Շեվային նամակ էր ուղարկել ու անգամ պատասխան էր ստացել դե իհարկե տարիքի հետ ամեն ինչ անցավ:
Երբեք ոչ մի ֆուտբոլիստի նկար չեմ ունեցել, ֆուտբոլ նայել եմ 10-11 տարեկանից,Արսենալի խաղը հավանել եմ այն ժամանակ երբ կար Անրի,Վիլթորդ,Բերկամպ,Պիրես,Կանու,Քեմբել ու լիքը հոյակապ խաղացողներ, լավա հիշեցի, բա ձեր արածը բանի նմա՞ն էր, էն խեղճ Ռեյեսին ձեզ վստահեցինք դրիք փչացրիք  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------

Sagittarius (14.03.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

> աաաաաա պատկերացնում եմ մի հատ *ժեշտից տութիկի* մեջ Ռաուլի նկարները


Հը՞ն ::}: 



> ես էլ ասում եմ խի ես Ռաուլին էտքան պաշտպանում, ես մի բան եմ նկատել, աղջիկները ֆուտբոլիստներին ընտրում են դեմքի գեղեցկությամբ, ես մի ծանոթ ունեմ, ինքը մի 5 տարի առաջ Միլան էր երկրպագում, որովհետև Շեվչենկոն այնտեղ էր խաղում չգիտեմ կհաավատաս թե չէ, բայց մարդը Շեվային նամակ էր ուղարկել ու անգամ պատասխան էր ստացել դե իհարկե տարիքի հետ ամեն ինչ անցավ:
> Երբեք ոչ մի ֆուտբոլիստի նկար չեմ ունեցել, ֆուտբոլ նայել եմ 10-11 տարեկանից,Արսենալի խաղը հավանել եմ այն ժամանակ երբ կար Անրի,Վիլթորդ,Բերկամպ,Պիրես,Կանու,Քեմբել ու լիքը հոյակապ խաղացողներ, լավա հիշեցի, բա ձեր արածը բանի նմա՞ն էր, էն խեղճ Ռեյեսին ձեզ վստահեցինք դրիք փչացրիք


Ինչ-որ ժուռնալներ կային, ծամոնի միջից տիպը հանում էինք ու կպցնում ժուռնալում իր նկարի տեղը: Շատերի նկարներն ունեմ, բայց դա ոչինչ չի նշանակում: Ես Ռաուլին որպես ֆուտբոլիստ եմ սիրում :LOL:  Ու շատ եմ հարգում: Ես ոչ նամակ եմ գրել, ոչ էլ նպատակ ունեմ՝ գրելու: Առաջ ինտերնետ չկար, որ նկարները կայքերից բեռնեինք, ստիպված խանութներից էինք առնում: 10-11 տարեկանում արդեն հակառակորդներ էլ ունեի բարեկամների մեջ, որ գալիս էին հատուկ Ռեալի հասցեին մի վատ բան ասելու ու իմ ջղայնանալու վրա ուրախանալու :LOL: 

Բայց ինչի՞ մենակ Ռեյեսը... :Jpit:

----------


## Gayl

> Հը՞ն


Չէ ուրեմն դու տենց բաներ չես արել :LOL: 



Բայց ինչի՞ մենակ Ռեյեսը... :Jpit: [/QUOTE]
Ու դեռ խոստովանու՞մ եք, ահա դու իմացար թե ինչու չեմ կարողանում ռեալի խաղերը նայել :LOL: , բա էն խեղճ Օվենին էն ինչ արիք, կարող ես մեկ հատ ֆուտբոլիստի անուն ասես ով Ռեալի սանն ա եղել ու դարձելա գեր*աստղ 
* :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Չէ ուրեմն դու տենց բաներ չես արել
> 
> 
> Ու դեռ խոստովանու՞մ եք, ահա դու իմացար թե ինչու չեմ կարողանում ռեալի խաղերը նայել, բա էն խեղճ Օվենին էն ինչ արիք, կարող ես մեկ հատ ֆուտբոլիստի անուն ասես ով Ռեալի սանն ա եղել ու դարձելա գեր*աստղ 
> *


Ռաուլ :Yea:

----------


## Gayl

> Ռաուլ


Չէ ուրիշին ասա :LOL:  :LOL: , ճիշտա չեմ կարող ասել որ Ռաուլը հզոր խաղացող չի եղել կար մի պահի, որ ինքն ու Մորիենտեսը հրաշքներ էին գործում, բայց դու 7 տարեկանից ֆուտբոլ ես նայել մի հատ հիշողությունդ լարի, կարողա՞ վերջում պարզվի, որ Ռաուլը Ատլետիկոյում ա խաղացել :LOL: , դրա համար էլ ուրիշին ասա :LOL: :
Չկաաաաաաաա տենց ֆուտբոլիստ աշխարհիս վրա գոյություն չունի, ինքը մենակ փչացնելովա զբաղվում լավագույներին օգտագործում ա անպետք վիճակում շպրտում փողոց :Angry2:  :Angry2: , հեսա էն հավատացյալ Կակայից աթեիստ ա սարքելու :LOL:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Չէ ուրիշին ասա, ճիշտա չեմ կարող ասել որ Ռաուլը հզոր խաղացող չի եղել կար մի պահի, որ ինքն ու Մորիենտեսը հրաշքներ էին գործում, բայց դու 7 տարեկանից ֆուտբոլ ես նայել մի հատ հիշողությունդ լարի, կարողա՞ վերջում պարզվի, որ Ռաուլը Ատլետիկոյում ա խաղացել, դրա համար էլ ուրիշին ասա:
> Չկաաաաաաաա տենց ֆուտբոլիստ աշխարհիս վրա գոյություն չունի, ինքը մենակ փչացնելովա զբաղվում լավագույներին օգտագործում ա անպետք վիճակում շպրտում փողոց, հեսա էն հավատացյալ Կակայից աթեիստ ա սարքելու


Իհհհ, Ռաուլը 13 տարեկանից տեղափոխվել ա Ռեալ: Ինքը Ատլետիկոյի կազմում չի խաղացել: Իսկ իր հայրը մինչև հիմա էլ Ատլետիկոյի ֆանատ ա :Jpit: :

----------

Ungrateful (13.03.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Իհհհ, Ռաուլը 13 տարեկանից տեղափոխվել ա Ռեալ: Ինքը Ատլետիկոյի կազմում չի խաղացել: Իսկ իր հայրը մինչև հիմա էլ Ատլետիկոյի ֆանատ ա:


Ուրեմն սխալ եմ հիշու՞մ, ես դա դեռ կպարզեմ :LOL: , ասում ես հայրը մինչև հիմա էլ Ատլետիկոի ֆանատնա՞, չնայած որդին Ռեալում ա խաղում, հըմ Ռաուլի հորը հարգեցի :LOL:  :LOL: 
Հիմա որ Ռուսերեն հոդված տեղադրեմ կարողա ջնջե՞ն: :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ուրեմն սխալ եմ հիշու՞մ, ես դա դեռ կպարզեմ, ասում ես հայրը մինչև հիմա էլ Ատլետիկոի ֆանատնա՞, չնայած որդին Ռեալում ա խաղում, հըմ Ռաուլի հորը հարգեցի
> Հիմա որ Ռուսերեն հոդված տեղադրեմ կարողա ջնջե՞ն:


Ոչ թե կարող ա, այլ՝ հաստատ: Որ գոնե հակիրճ ներկայացնես հոդվածը հայերենով, ռուսերեն հոդվածը չեն ջնջի:

----------


## Gayl

> Ոչ թե կարող ա, այլ՝ հաստատ: Որ գոնե հակիրճ ներկայացնես հոդվածը հայերենով, ռուսերեն հոդվածը չեն ջնջի:


http://lichnosti.net/people_375-art_500.html կարդա ու համոզվի, որ Ռաուլը Ռեալից առաջ Ատլետիկոյում ա խաղացել, հետո նոր *15*  ում  փողոցներում թափառելուց հետո գնացելա Ռեալ, ախր էտ տղու հերը կարգին մարդա, թե ոնց թողեց որ իրա տղեն սխալ քայլեր անի, ես չեմ հասկանում :LOL:

----------


## Ambrosine

> http://lichnosti.net/people_375-art_500.html կարդա ու համոզվի, որ Ռաուլը Ռեալից առաջ Ատլետիկոյում ա խաղացել, հետո նոր *15*  ում  փողոցներում թափառելուց հետո գնացելա Ռեալ, ախր էտ տղու հերը կարգին մարդա, թե ոնց թողեց որ իրա տղեն սխալ քայլեր անի, ես չեմ հասկանում


Չգիտեմ՝ ինչի էր տպավորվել 13-ը, բայց շատ շուտվանից էր էդպես տպավորվել: Երևի էն Սենիկ Կարա-Պողոսյանի ասած տվյալներից ա :Jpit: 
Ինքը Ատլետիկոյի մանկապատանեկանում ա եղել 2 տարի, բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ Ատլետիկոյում ա խաղացել: Ատլետիկո Մադրիդի կազմում Լա լիգայում չի խաղացել:
Էդ տղու հերը չպիտի որոշեր տղայի ճակատագիրը :Sad:  Համ էլ Ատլետիկոյի դպրոցը փակվել էր, բա էլ ո՞ր ակումբ պիտի գնար :Rolleyes:

----------


## Gayl

> Չգիտեմ՝ ինչի էր տպավորվել 13-ը, բայց շատ շուտվանից էր էդպես տպավորվել: Երևի էն Սենիկ Կարա-Պողոսյանի ասած տվյալներից ա
> Ինքը Ատլետիկոյի մանկապատանեկանում ա եղել 2 տարի, բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ Ատլետիկոյում ա խաղացել: Ատլետիկո Մադրիդի կազմում Լա լիգայում չի խաղացել:
> Էդ տղու հերը չպիտի որոշեր տղայի ճակատագիրը Համ էլ Ատլետիկոյի դպրոցը փակվել էր, բա էլ ո՞ր ակումբ պիտի գնար


Դե ինչ կապ ունի կարևորը ամենասկզբից Ատլետիկոյա խաղացել և այն էլ 13-15 տարեկանում, այնպես որ Ռաուլի հիմքը Ատլետիկոնա :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## REAL_ist

Հա, Մեսսիի հիմքն էլ Նյուելսնա:

----------


## yerevanci

*Չստացվեց*



Աշխարհի հզորագույն ակումբներից մեկին` Մադրիդի «Ռեալին», Չեմպիոնների լիգայի 1/8 եզրափակիչ փուլից առաջ անցնել չէր հաջողվում` սկսած 2004-2005 մրցաշրջանից: Թվում էր, թե այս անգամ «Ռեալին» վերջապես կհաջողվի անցնել անհաղթահարելի դարձած այս արգելքը, սակայն կրկին չստացվեց: «Ռեալը» պատասխան խաղում ոչ ոքի` 1-1 ավարտեց հանդիպումը Լիոնի «Օլիմպիկի» հետ, ու քանի որ առաջին խաղում պարտվել էր 0-1 հաշվով` դուրս մնաց մրցաշարից: Հանդիպումից հետո առաջին հայտարարությունը տարածեց «Ռեալի» մարզական տնօրեն Խորխե Վալդանոն, ով տեղեկացրեց, որ մարզիչ Մանուել Պելեգրինին մնում է իր պաշտոնում: Ապա Պելեգրինին իր հերթին նշեց. «Մեր բոլորի երազանքը Լիգայի եզրափակիչում խաղալն էր, որը կայանալու է Մադրիդի «Սանտիագո Բեռնաբեո» մարզադաշտում: Այդ իսկ պատճառով ֆուտբոլիստները շատ ցավագին ընդունեցին այս անհաջողությունը»: «Ռեալի» կիսապաշտպան Կական էլ ներողություն է խնդրել ֆուտբոլասերներից: «Սա մեծ հիասթափություն է: Մենք միայն կարող ենք ներողություն խնդրել մեր համակիրներից: Մենք շատ պահեր ստեղծեցինք, բայց չկարողացանք դրանք օգտագործել: Չեմպիոնների լիգայում դրա համար պատժում են, հայտարարել է Կական: Ավելացնենք, որ 1/4 եզրափակիչի իրավունք ձեռք բերեց նաեւ «Մանչեսթեր Յունայթեդը», որը 2-րդ խաղում էլ հաղթեց իտալական «Միլանին», այս անգամ` 4-0 հաշվով: Իսկ առաջին խաղը ավարտվել էր 3-2 հաշվով:

*armtimes.com*

----------

Venus (14.03.2010), Yellow Raven (13.03.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Հա, Մեսսիի հիմքն էլ Նյուելսնա:


Հարևան Գագուլիկն էլ ընկեր Վանուշի սաննա:

----------

Barcamaniac (16.03.2010), REAL_ist (14.03.2010)

----------


## Ungrateful

Ջաաան, ցավը տանեմ:  :Yahoo:

----------


## Ambrosine

Զզվելի խաղ էր:

----------


## Gayl

> Զզվելի խաղ էր:


Բայց ոնց որ հաղթեցիք, այն էլ 1:4, էլ ի՞նչ կա դժգոհելու, ի դեպ շնորհավոր:

----------

Ambrosine (16.03.2010)

----------


## Barcamaniac

Դժգոհելու տեղ ունեն, Ռոնալդուին հավեսով խփում էին: Ամեն դեպքում Իգուաինը իրա գործն արեց:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Բայց ոնց որ հաղթեցիք, այն էլ 1:4, էլ ի՞նչ կա դժգոհելու, ի դեպ շնորհավոր:


Շնորհակալ եմ :Smile: 
Բայց դժգոհելու տեղ շատ ունեմ: Դեռ մրցավարին էլ պիտի մի լավ նկատողություն տան՝ չնշանակված 11 մետրանոցների համար: Ինձ այսպիսի հաղթանակը պետք չէ:

----------


## Gayl

> Դժգոհելու տեղ ունեն, Ռոնալդուին հավեսով խփում էին: Ամեն դեպքում Իգուաինը իրա գործն արեց:


Մանչից հետո դրանք մոծակի խայթոցներ են :LOL:  Իգուայինը արեց ասա Բարսան անի չգիտեմ խաղադրույք եմ արել ու զարմանում եմ թե խի Բարսան էլ կապեցի հավեսով փոշմանել եմ, որ չի կրել դառնալու ա թշնամի ակումբ :LOL:

----------


## GevSky

Կարար նիչյա խաղար առաջին խաղը ու բյուջեն ավելացներ ինչը և արեց, իսկ ստեղ արդեն պետքա խաղա....  :Wink:

----------


## Tyler

Իգուայինը մենակ սենց վալյադոլիդների դեմ ա արում նորմալ խաղա  :Angry2:  
Ու ընդհանրապես չի հասկանում, որ որոշակի պահերին պետք ա մտածել ոչ միայն իրա գոլ խփելու մասին:

----------


## Լեո

> Իգուայինը մենակ սենց վալյադոլիդների դեմ ա արում նորմալ խաղա


Եվ ոչ միայն Իգուայինը  :Smile:  Իգուայինը պարզապես ռեալյան բարի ավանդույթների հասարակ կրողներից մեկն ա  :Smile:

----------


## GevSky

Հետաքրքիրա Իգուաինը Վալենսիայի հետ խաղում հետ-տրիկի մասին ընդհանրապես կհամարձակվի՞ մտածել :Think:  :LOL:

----------

DavitH (18.03.2010)

----------


## Tyler

> Հետաքրքիրա Իգուաինը Վալենսիայի հետ խաղում հետ-տրիկի մասին ընդհանրապես կհամարձակվի՞ մտածել


Հեհե: Ավելի հետաքրքիր ա, Բարսան առանց Մեսսիի ընդհանրապես կմտածի՞ հենց Վալենսիայում Վալենսիային (ընդ որում նորմալ կազմով, Վիլյաի հետ Վալենսիային) հաղթելու մասին  :Jpit: 

P.S. 
Ի դեպ, ոչ Կական, ոչ Ռոնալդուն էդ խաղում չէին խաղում: Էլի հարցեր կա՞ն  :Wink:

----------

Ambrosine (18.03.2010)

----------


## Լեո

> Ի դեպ, ոչ Կական, ոչ Ռոնալդուն էդ խաղում չէին խաղում: Էլի հարցեր կա՞ն


 «Չէ, հարցեր չկան, Ռեալը Բարսային հզոր ա»,- Գրիմ եղբայրներ:

----------

DavitH (18.03.2010)

----------


## DavitH

Ռեալը իմ կարծիքով ես վերջի մի քանի տարիներին
ոչ թե թիմ ա այլ ինչ որ անհատականությունների ու ինչ-որ ֆուտբոլիստների ՀԱՎԱՔԱԾՈւ

----------

Sagittarius (18.03.2010)

----------


## Սերխիո

> Հետաքրքիրա Իգուաինը Վալենսիայի հետ խաղում հետ-տրիկի մասին ընդհանրապես կհամարձակվի՞ մտածել


կհամարձակվի մեսսին մտածել ,որ ՉԼ-ի 6 խաղում կարա 7 գոլ խփի

----------


## Tyler

> «Չէ, հարցեր չկան, Ռեալը Բարսային հզոր ա»,- Գրիմ եղբայրներ:


Ես դրա համար չէի ասում: Ուղղակի ակնհայտ ոչ օբյեկտիվ արտահայտություն արվեց վերևը:

----------


## Սերխիո

Իգուայինը և Հենրիկ Մխիթարյանը


աղբյուր՝http://www.forum.realmadrid.am/viewt...t=354&start=50

----------

Gayl (20.03.2010), Tyler (19.03.2010)

----------


## gafff

> կհամարձակվի մեսսին մտածել ,որ ՉԼ-ի 6 խաղում կարա 7 գոլ խփի


ապե որ մեր խմբումե ցյուրիխ ըլներ Քրիստիկից շատ ավելին կհամարձակվեինք:

----------


## Tyler

Ռեալ 3 - 1 Սպորտինգ  :Cool: 
Գոլերը.



Շնորհավոր բոլորին  :Jpit:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Չգիտեմ դուք գոհ եք ձերոնց խաղից թե չէ, բայց սենց որ շարունակեց Ռեալը վիճակը լուրջ ա լինելու: Մի քանի դրվագում մենակ ես նկատեցի որ երբ Ռոնալդուն գրոհելու ընթացքում հայտնվում էր խաղից դուրս վիճակում ու իրա խաղընկերները շարունակում էին տիրել գնդակին, ինքը ամենևին էլ չէր շտապում վերադառնալ, իրա համար հանգիստ քայլելով հետ էր գալիս, ոնցոր իրա թիմը չի արդեն 40 րոպե տանջվում ու չի կարում մի հատ նորմալ հարվաած անի գոլերին: Կարճ ասած հոգեբանական լուրջ խնդիրներ կա: Բախտները բերեց Խիխոնը խձեց թե չէ տենց հանգիստ էլ կարողա խաղը վերջանար: 2-րդ ու 3-րդ գոլերից հետո Ռոնալդոին ուշադիր հետևեք, ձեզ դա ինչ որ բան չի՞ ասում  :Wink:

----------


## Tyler

Հա, Ռոնալդուն շատ վատ էր խաղում: Ու ընդհանրապես մանավանդ առաջին խաղակեսում շատ դժգույն խաղ էին խաղում: Բայց դե կազմն էլ էն չէր, Կական չկար, Ռամոսն էլ կենտրոնում էր խաղում, դրա համար անընդհատ զգացվում էր իրա պակասությունը: 

P.S. Գրաներոն #*&^@* ա  :Angry2:

----------


## Barcamaniac

Ռոնալդուին հանեք ու սաղ կդզվի: :Xeloq:  Չէ, ուրեմն մի հանեք, որ չդզվի:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Նոր տեսնեիք Միչել Սալգադոն ինչ գլուխգործոց պաս տվեց Դիուֆին ու գոոոոոոոլ  :Love:  1-1 Բլեքբրն - Չելսի

----------


## GevSky

Էտ նույն շարքից ասեմ որ Սնայդերը Ինտեռում մորթումա.... կլյուչեվոյ դեմքա դառել, էլ չասեմ Ռոբենի գոլը Ֆիորենտինային :Smile: 
Հ.Գ. Քանի տեսնում եմ ռեալի նախկին խաղացողները ինչ խաղեր են ցույց տալիս, էնքան ինձ երջանիկ եմ զգում որ Ռեալի ֆան չեմ, էնքան համոզվում եմ որ Ռեալը իրոք թիմ չի, համենայդ դեպս իրա պոլիտիկայով...

----------


## Սերխիո

> ապե որ մեր խմբումե ցյուրիխ ըլներ Քրիստիկից շատ ավելին կհամարձակվեինք:


խի ? յանի կիևի դինամոն ու Ռուբինն էլ բոցերն էին ?

----------

Ambrosine (25.03.2010)

----------


## Սերխիո

> Հա, Ռոնալդուն շատ վատ էր խաղում:


 Շատ էլ նորմալ էր , կարողա իրա պտի ճղի, յանի ինչ թիմ էր դեմը որ, ենքան ա գրիմիտ արել ,որ երկու գոլին մասնակցելը վատ խաղա դառել...

----------


## Սերխիո

> Հ.Գ. Քանի տեսնում եմ ռեալի նախկին խաղացողները ինչ խաղեր են ցույց տալիս,.


Ինձ էլ մի այլ կարգի դզում ա,որ Իբրահիմովիչը դիշովկի պես պենալ  խփելով ա դուխ առնում ,իսկ Էտօ'օն Ինտերին 1/4 ա դուրս բերում Մոտտայի հետ...

----------

Ungrateful (22.03.2010)

----------


## GevSky

> Ինձ էլ մի այլ կարգի դզում ա,որ Իբրահիմովիչը դիշովկի պես պենալ  խփելով ա դուխ առնում ,իսկ Էտօ'օն Ինտերին 1/4 ա դուրս բերում Մոտտայի հետ...


Կակռազ ըտեղ թիմի պոդդերժկեն էր էրևում, իսկ Էտոյի գոլը 1000 պչացրածի դեմ 1 գոլ էր, ու պրիտոմ որ ինքը էտ գոլը չխփեր Ինտեռը էլի կանցներ :Wink:  Իսկ Մոտտայի դիրքում խաղացողը Բարսայում հիմա էլ Մոտտայից վատ չի խաղում :Smile:  ու ստեղ խոսքը նրա մասին էր, որ երբ իրանք Բարսայից գնացին լավ չէին խաղում, կարելիա ասել սպառվել էին Բարսայում, ոչ թե իրանց լավ խաղի համար դուրս շպրտեցին :Cool:

----------


## Gayl

> Կակռազ ըտեղ թիմի պոդդերժկեն էր էրևում, իսկ Էտոյի գոլը 1000 պչացրածի դեմ 1 գոլ էր, ու պրիտոմ որ ինքը էտ գոլը չխփեր Ինտեռը էլի կանցներ Իսկ Մոտտայի դիրքում խաղացողը Բարսայում հիմա էլ Մոտտայից վատ չի խաղում ու ստեղ խոսքը նրա մասին էր, որ երբ իրանք Բարսայից գնացին լավ չէին խաղում, կարելիա ասել սպառվել էին Բարսայում, ոչ թե իրանց լավ խաղի համար դուրս շպրտեցին


Ուրեմն Էտոն սպառվե՞լ էր, Բարսան գանձ կորցրեց, իսկ Էտոի խփած գոլը հաղթանակ պարգևեց Ինտեռին, որովհետև եթե չխփեր Չելսին մինչև վերջին վայրկյանը կպած կխաղար, իսկ Էտոի գնդակը դուխաթափ արեց Չելսիի խաղացողներին:

----------

Ներսես_AM (23.03.2010)

----------


## GevSky

Ցեցը նախանցած տարվանից էր Էտոյի մեջ, վերջի  սեզոնը Բարսայում լավ անցկացրեց որովհետև թիմն էր շատ լավ խաղում, իսկ ինքը 2-րդ սեզոնի կրիզիսի դեմ էր կանգնած, ինքը խրվելու էր չեր կարա խաղար, ոնց որ Ռոնալդինյոն.... Պեպը ստեղ ճիշտ որոշեց որ փոփխություն էր պետք, ու հետո իսկ որ պոտենցիալ Իբրան Էտոյից տեխնիկայով ու ֆիզիկապես ուժեղա դա արդեն քննարկման ենթակա չի, ստեղ մարզավիճակի հարցա, Էտոն էլ Ինտեռում գոլ չի խփում, հա էս վերջում Չելսիի խաղում խփեց, բա հետո... Տենց Իբրանելա մեկ- մեկ խփում

----------


## Gayl

> Ցեցը նախանցած տարվանից էր Էտոյի մեջ, վերջի  սեզոնը Բարսայում լավ անցկացրեց որովհետև թիմն էր շատ լավ խաղում, իսկ ինքը 2-րդ սեզոնի կրիզիսի դեմ էր կանգնած, ինքը խրվելու էր չեր կարա խաղար, ոնց որ Ռոնալդինյոն.... Պեպը ստեղ ճիշտ որոշեց որ փոփխություն էր պետք, ու հետո իսկ որ պոտենցիալ Իբրան Էտոյից տեխնիկայով ու ֆիզիկապես ուժեղա դա արդեն քննարկման ենթակա չի, ստեղ մարզավիճակի հարցա, Էտոն էլ Ինտեռում գոլ չի խփում, հա էս վերջում Չելսիի խաղում խփեց, բա հետո... Տենց Իբրանելա մեկ- մեկ խփում


Չգիտեմ, դուք ինձանից շատ եք իսպանիա նայել, բայց ինչքան Բարսայի խաղերը տեսել եմ երբեք չեմ մտածել, որ Էտոն սպառվելա, հա ճիշտա չի կարողանում հիմա էլ հին Էտոն չի, ինքը սովորել էր իսպանական:

----------

Yellow Raven (23.03.2010)

----------


## GevSky

> Չգիտեմ, դուք ինձանից շատ եք իսպանիա նայել, բայց ինչքան Բարսայի խաղերը տեսել եմ երբեք չեմ մտածել, որ Էտոն սպառվելա, հա ճիշտա չի կարողանում հիմա էլ հին Էտոն չի, ինքը սովորել էր իսպանական:


Դե սենց ասեմ էնվախտ իներցիայով երբ բոլորը լավ էին խաղում ինքնել էր խաղում.. իսկ հիմա չեր կարա հաստատ խաղար, ու հաստատ Իբրայից շատ օգուտ չէր տա ներկա պահին Բարսայում, Իբրան հիմա ինչքան էլ չի կարում գոլ խփի գոնե վիզա դնում էլի մի բան անումա, չլնի-չլնի գոլերի մեջ է-2 դեպքերում մասնակցություն ունենումա, անցած խաղում առաջի գոլը ծնվեց իրա ռեակցիայի, տեխնիկական բարձր կարգի արագ գնդակի օբրաբոտկից: Իսկ Էտոն հենց տենց պահերիցա թույլ կան բաներ որոնցով Էտոնա ուժեղ բայց ընդհանուր առմամբ Իբրային ավելի սեղծագործական ֆուտբոլիստա ու հետևաբար ավելի ունիվերսալ....

----------


## Gayl

> Դե սենց ասեմ էնվախտ իներցիայով երբ բոլորը լավ էին խաղում ինքնել էր խաղում..


 :Shok:  Դե ենթադրենք ֆուտբոլիստը չունի ճարպկություն, ռիվոգ, դրիբլինգ,տեխնիկա, ուժգին հարված, հարվածի դիպուկություն քո կարծիքո՞վ էլի կարար խաղա՞ր, Էտոի մոտ իմ նշած պարամետրերը լավ զարգացած էին, իսկ թիմային խաղի շնորհիվ կարողանում էր լավ խաղար, բայց մի րոպե ուզու՞մ ես ասես որ Բարսան էլ լավ չի՞ խաղում, ամենաքիչը ուրախ եմ, որ չի կարողանում խաղա դե Արսենալին կպարտվի :Wink:  



> իսկ հիմա չեր կարա հաստատ խաղար, ու հաստատ Իբրայից շատ օգուտ չէր տա ներկա պահին Բարսայում, Իբրան հիմա ինչքան էլ չի կարում գոլ խփի գոնե վիզա դնում էլի մի բան անումա, չլնի-չլնի գոլերի մեջ է-2 դեպքերում մասնակցություն ունենումա, անցած խաղում առաջի գոլը ծնվեց իրա ռեակցիայի, տեխնիկական բարձր կարգի արագ գնդակի օբրաբոտկից: Իսկ Էտոն հենց տենց պահերիցա թույլ կան բաներ որոնցով Էտոնա ուժեղ բայց ընդհանուր առմամբ Իբրային ավելի սեղծագործական ֆուտբոլիստա ու հետևաբար ավելի ունիվերսալ....


Դրանք միայն ենթադրություններ են ուզում ես արդարացնես, դե ինչքան ուզում ես արդարացրու իմ կարծիքը նույնն ա, Իբրան չի կարողանում խաղա, իսկ Բարսան գանձ կորցրեց,Ռոնալդինիո և Էտո հանեցին իսկ հիմա արդարացնում ես այդ սխալ քայլերը:

----------


## GevSky

Գայլ ջան ես չեմ արդարացնում այլ իրանք են արդարացնում իրենց խաղով, խաղալ չխաղալը ադապտացման հարցա նաև, բայց իմ կարծիքով Իբրան խաղումա... Իսկ գոլ չխփելը դա դեռ չխաղալ չի նշանակում :Smile:

----------


## Gayl

> Գայլ ջան ես չեմ արդարացնում այլ իրանք են արդարացնում իրենց խաղով, խաղալ չխաղալը ադապտացման հարցա նաև, բայց իմ կարծիքով Իբրան խաղումա... Իսկ գոլ չխփելը դա դեռ չխաղալ չի նշանակում


Դե եթե մաքուր հարձակվող գոլ չի խփում ուրեմն նա թիմին պետք չի ում ա պետք նրա խաղը եթե չպետք է գոլ խփի, հնարավոր ա հետագայում Իբրան  սկսի խաղալ, բայց հիմա չի կարողանում, տղեն խայտառակ եղավ, պենալ ադալժենի արին որ իրան լավ զգա:

----------


## h.s.

> Դե ենթադրենք ֆուտբոլիստը չունի ճարպկություն, ռիվոգ, դրիբլինգ,տեխնիկա, ուժգին հարված, հարվածի դիպուկություն քո կարծիքո՞վ էլի կարար խաղա՞ր, Էտոի մոտ իմ նշած պարամետրերը լավ զարգացած էին, իսկ թիմային խաղի շնորհիվ կարողանում էր լավ խաղար, բայց մի րոպե ուզու՞մ ես ասես որ Բարսան էլ լավ չի՞ խաղում, ամենաքիչը ուրախ եմ, որ չի կարողանում խաղա դե Արսենալին կպարտվի 
> 
> Դրանք միայն ենթադրություններ են ուզում ես արդարացնես, դե ինչքան ուզում ես արդարացրու իմ կարծիքը նույնն ա, Իբրան չի կարողանում խաղա, իսկ Բարսան գանձ կորցրեց,*Ռոնալդինիո* և Էտո հանեցին իսկ հիմա արդարացնում ես այդ սխալ քայլերը:


Էտոյի հարցով հետդ համաձայն եմ, բայց ոչ Ռոնալդինիոյի, ինքը իսկականից սպառվել էր: Ու ես էլ երբեք չեմ կարա հասկանամ Իբրայի համար էտքան տված փողերը անկախ իրա մարզավիճակից:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Իբրահիմովիչը չի արդարացնում սպասելիքները, բայց էդ չի նշանակում,որ եթե Էտո'ոն մնար աջ ու ձախ ռմբահարելու էր :Smile: 
Ընդամենը պետքա սպասել Իբրայի բացվելուն, որը կարծում եմ մոտակա ժամանակներս տեղի կունենա արդեն :Smile: 

Համ էլ ամռանը կարողա Վիլյա էլ ունենանք :Tongue:

----------


## Սերխիո

կխնդրեյի բարսայի տրանսֆերային քաղաքականությունը Վիլիայով հանդերձ համապատասխան թեմայում գրել :Wink:

----------

Ambrosine (23.03.2010), Yellow Raven (23.03.2010)

----------


## Սերխիո

Խետաֆե-Ռեալ Մադրիդ

ՌԵԱԼԻ ՀԱՅՏԱՑՈՒՑԱԿԸ

Դարպասապահ - Կասիլյաս, Դուդեկ

Պաշտպան - Առբելոա, Ռամոս, Մարսելո, Գառայ, Մեթսելդեր, Ալբիոլ

Կիսապաշտպան - Գուտի, Վան դեր Վարտ, Խաբի Ալոնսո, Գագո, Գրաներո, Մոսկերա, Խուանֆրան

Հարձակվող -Կրիշտիանու Ռոնալդու, Իգուաին, Ռաուլ
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Խաղը կկայանա այսօր ժամը 23:00-ին և կցուցադրվի ՀԱՅ-TV-ով:

Հաջորդ մարզումը կկայանա վաղը ժամը 13:30-ին Վալդեբեբասում:

աղբյուր`www.realmadrid.am

Հ.Գ.

առանց Լասս,Կակա,Բենզեմա= 120 միլիոն եվրո :Sad:

----------


## Ungrateful

> առանց Լասս,Կակա,Բենզեմա= 120 միլիոն եվրո


Սերխ, էս պահը չհասկացա  :Xeloq:

----------


## Սերխիո

դե 20 միլիոն Լասը, 65` Կական, 35 `Քարիմը, այսինքն `էսքան փող ենք ծախսում ,օրինակ էս տարի 300 միլիոն , բայց ամեն խաղին 100-150 միլիոն կորւոստ ունենք...

----------

Ungrateful (25.03.2010)

----------


## Լեո

Դե քեզ տեսնենք Խետաֆե  :Smile:  
Այսօր միլիոնավոր ֆուտբոլասերներ ամբողջ աշխարհից քեզ են երկրպագելու, առա՜ջ  :Yahoo:

----------


## Լեո

Կեցցե՛ Կասիլիասը  :Clapping:

----------


## PetrAni

Կեցցե՛ք տղեեեեեեեեք :Hands Up:

----------

Սերխիո (26.03.2010)

----------


## Սերխիո

> Կեցցե՛ Կասիլիասը


 երևի հեգնում ես, բայց ճիշտ ես անում :Cool:  , ետ հոգանած իրա սխալից գոլ կերավ , հետո էլ իրան դիշովկի պես պահեց, գոնե ասի << մեր տղեն ա>>մի հատ էլ ձեռը չսեղմեց , ու հաստատ դրանից շատ էր նեղվել Պարեխոն ու զամեն եղավ...

Ինչևէ ,մեկա կրելու էինք, ու արժանի էինք :Hands Up: 

* ավելի լավ է 2 դուբլ ,քանի 1 հեթ-տրիկ
*

----------

Ambrosine (26.03.2010), davidus (26.03.2010), PetrAni (26.03.2010), Ungrateful (26.03.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

Հա, Կասիլյասը իրեն լավ չպահեց: Իգուայինը շատ լավ էր խաղում :Good:

----------

PetrAni (26.03.2010), Ungrateful (26.03.2010), Ներսես_AM (26.03.2010)

----------


## Barcamaniac

Կասիլյասը թուլացել ա, Վալդես՝ նախագահ!!!!!

----------


## PetrAni

> Հա, Կասիլյասը իրեն լավ չպահեց: Իգուայինը շատ լավ էր խաղում


 Հերիք չի իրա սխալն էր մի հատ էլ մունաթ եկավ էն տղու վրա :Bad: 

Իգուայինի ցավը տանեմ, լավ խաղաց տղեն, իրոք հալալա :Hands Up:

----------

Ambrosine (26.03.2010), Ungrateful (26.03.2010), Սերխիո (26.03.2010)

----------


## Ungrateful

Կասը չդզեց... Էն տղեն գլուխը կախ ֆռաց գնաց, ազդեց վրես, մի տեսակ նեղվեցի  :Sad: :
Իգուայինը ու Ռոնալդուն ինչպես միշտ` փայլում եին: Իգուայինը գնալով ավելի շատ ա դզում  :

----------

PetrAni (28.03.2010), Սերխիո (26.03.2010)

----------


## Սերխիո

> Կասը չդզեց... Էն տղեն գլուխը կախ ֆռաց գնաց, ազդեց վրես, մի տեսակ նեղվեցի :
> :


 մի մարդ կա Ռեալում ,ում վրա վստահ եմ ,որ նման ձև չէր վարվի ,ետ Ռաուլն ա,ախր մեծ աստղերիը մի քիչ էլ պտի մեծահոգի լինեն...

----------

Ambrosine (26.03.2010), Ungrateful (26.03.2010)

----------


## Սերխիո

ՀայTV ցույց կտա :Wink:

----------

Tyler (29.03.2010)

----------


## Barcamaniac

Սպասում եմ Ագուրեցի դուբլին: Դե Ֆորլանի մասին չեմ կասկածում:

----------


## Barcamaniac

0-2 կրելու ա Ատլետիկոն:

----------


## Սերխիո

Реал Мадрид - Атлетико Мадрид 0:2 (max - 50000.00) *67	*
ահա այդ հաշվի գործակիցը ,արը սահմանել է Վիվառոն :Wink:

----------


## Լեո

> Реал Мадрид - Атлетико Мадрид 0:2 (max - 50000.00) *67	*
> ահա այդ հաշվի գործակիցը ,արը սահմանել է Վիվառոն


Վիվառոն էնքան հաճախ ա սխալվում  :Wink:  Բիլբաոյի Ատլետիկի հաղթանակի գործակիցն էլ էր շատ բարձր  :Smile:

----------


## yerevanci

*Ռոնալդուն վերադարձավ Կարինայի մոտ*



Չի բացառվում, որ առաջիկա օրերին «Սանտյագո Բեռնաբեու» մարզադաշտի պատերին հայտնվի «Կրիստիանո+Կարինա=Սեր»: Մադրիդի «Ռեալի» առաջատար խաղացող Կրիշտիանու Ռոնալդուն վերականգնել է հարաբերությունները նախկին ընկերուհիներից մեկի` Կարինա Բաչիի հետ (լուսանկարում): Վերջինս հայտնի մոդել է: Այս մասին հայտնում է կատալոնական «Սպորտը»:
Բրազիլուհի Կարինա Բաչին (33 տարեկան) Ռոնալդուի հետ ծանոթացել էր 2 տարի առաջ: Այն ժամանակ, աստղային զույգի հարաբերությունները բավական կարճ տևեցին: Բաչին Բրազիլիայում բավական հայտնի մոդել ու դերասանուհի է: Նրան ճանաչում են նաև Հայաստանում, քանի որ ժամանակին մեր հանրապետությունում ցուցադրվում էր «Կլոն» հեռուստասերիալը (այստեղ Կարինան ստացել էր դեր):
Կարինային մեծ ճանաչում է բերել նաև բրազիլական «Playboy»-ը:
Հիշեցնենք, որ աշխարհի ուժեղագույն խաղացողներից մեկը վերջին շրջանում առիթ է ունեցել բավական մոտիկից շփվելու հայտնի գեղեցկուհիներ Ներեյդա Գալյարդոյի, Ռաֆաելա Ֆիկոյի ու Պերիս Հիլթոնի հետ:

*armsport.am*

----------

Venus (02.04.2010)

----------


## Ungrateful

+1 ծեծ...

----------

Ambrosine (29.03.2010), davidus (29.03.2010), Սերխիո (29.03.2010)

----------


## Tyler

11 անընդմեջ հաղթանակ ու 10 անընդմեջ խաղ, որոնցում խփել են առնվազն 3 գնդակ: Վատ չի, վատ չի  :Smile:

----------

Ungrateful (29.03.2010), Սերխիո (29.03.2010)

----------


## Սերխիո

ուզում եմ շնորհակալություն հայտնել Բարսելոնային , քանի որ եթե չլիներ ինքը , Ռեալը նման հաղթարշավ դժվար թե ունենար`
ՌԵԱԼ ՄԱԴՐԻԴ 	*29*   81 : 26  *74*

ուրիշ երկրներում 80 միավորով չեմպիոն են հռչակվում,իսկ մենք  9 խաղ կա, բայց արդեն 74 միավոր ունենք :Wink:

----------

Ungrateful (29.03.2010), Yellow Raven (29.03.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Շնորհակություն :Cool: ...

բա ինչի իր հաղթարշավի ճանապարհին շատ պատահաբար դուրս մնաց իր համար այդքան կարևոր չեմիպոնների լիգայի խաղարկությունից, էս հերիքա էլի, ինչ հաղթարշավի մասինա խոսքը: :Think:

----------


## Սերխիո

շատ խորհրդանշող նկար ա`թիմը`Ռոնալդուի առաջորդությամբ, պատրաստվում ա գետնին հավասարեցնել Ռասինգին

----------

Ungrateful (29.03.2010)

----------


## Լեո

> 11 անընդմեջ հաղթանակ ու 10 անընդմեջ խաղ, որոնցում խփել են առնվազն 3 գնդակ: Վատ չի, վատ չի


Գումարած այն անթիվ-անհամար գոլորը, որոնք բաց է թողնում մեծն Կասիլիասը  :Smile:

----------


## Սերխիո

դա նշանակում ա,որ ուրախ թիմ ենք :Hands Up: ,սիրում ենք գոլառատ  խաղեր...

----------


## Լեո

> բա ինչի իր հաղթարշավի ճանապարհին շատ պատահաբար դուրս մնաց իր համար այդքան կարևոր չեմիպոնների լիգայի խաղարկությունից, էս հերիքա էլի, ինչ հաղթարշավի մասինա խոսքը:


 Չէ, էստեղ մի նրբություն կա: Իրականում Ռեալը ՉԼ մրցաշարի ամենաուժեղ թիմն էր ու չեմպիոնության գլխավոր հավակնորդը, նա բոլոր շանսերն ուներ նվաճելու չեմպիոնների գավաթը, բայց... Բայց քանի որ Ռեալում ձևավորվել է բարի ավանդույթ՝ արդեն իսկ 1/8 եզրափակիչից սպունգի նման (տեղին բառ գտա  :Lol2:  ) դուրս թռչել Եվրոպայի ամենահեղինակավոր գավաթի խաղարկման մրցաշարից, հետևաբար այս տարի ևս նրանք չխախտեցին այդ ավանդույթը և աշխարհի միլիոնավոր ֆուտբոլասերներին պարգևեցին այդ հաճույքի բերկրանք՝ հերթական անգամ ամբագորգոռ ու անպատասխանատու հայտարարություններից հետո պղպջակի նման պայթեցին  :Smile: 

Սիրում եմ Ռեալին ու նրա դատարկախոս նախագահին  :Love:

----------


## Ungrateful

> Գումարած այն անթիվ-անհամար գոլորը, որոնք բաց է թողնում մեծն Կասիլիասը


Գումարած էն ֆանտաստիկ քանակով գոլերը, որոնց խփել են ընթամենը 2 հոգի... մեծն Իգուաինը և Ռոնալդուն:  :Smile:

----------


## Լեո

> Գումարած էն ֆանտաստիկ քանակով գոլերը, որոնց խփել են ընթամենը 2 հոգի... մեծն Իգուաինը և Ռոնալդուն:


Վայ, բարեկամս, էս ինչ ֆանտաստիկ բան ասեցիր, իրոք հալալ ա Ռեալին  :Jpit:  
Նրանցից ոչ ոք Մեսսիի չափ գոլեր չի խփել, նրանցից ոչ ոք Մեսսիից ավելի գեղեցիկ գոլեր չի խփել  :Smile:  
Նրանք միասին խփել են 40 գնդակ, նույնքան էլ խփել են Մեսսին և Իբրան: Էնպես որ նշածդ աղջիկները Ամերիկա չեն հայտնաբերել  :Wink:

----------


## Լեո

> շատ խորհրդանշող նկար ա`թիմը`Ռոնալդուի առաջորդությամբ, պատրաստվում ա գետնին հավասարեցնել Ռասինգին


Իսկ այնուհետև հավասարվել գետնին  :Smile:

----------

Yellow Raven (30.03.2010)

----------


## Սերխիո

> Սիրում եմ Ռեալին ու նրա դատարկախոս նախագահին


Ոնց եմ սիրում որ ,նենց թեմաներից են խոսում , երբ իրենք պետք  է չխոսեն, այսինքն խոսքս ձեր դատարկամանրահոգի լապորտիկի մասին ա...
Ինչ վայնասուն էր բարձրացրել  փոքրոգի լապորտան ,երբ 300 միլիոլի տրանսֆեր էր իրականացվել , քիչ էր մնում հարկայինի ձեռը բռնած գնար Ռեալի գրասենյակ, ախր ասա քո ինչ գործն ա :Angry2: , նախագահ ես ,քեզ լուրջ պահի ,իրա են ոռնացը ,որ բարձրացրել էր , կարար իրան թույլ տար բեգիրիստայնը կամ ասենք կրույֆ-ստոյիչկով քաղցր զույգը ,ետի միտեղ հասկանալի էր... Կամ են պոռոտոախոսությունը ,որը անում ա Մեսսիի կամ թիմի հետ կապված ,իրա դիրքին չի սազում..

----------

Ambrosine (29.03.2010)

----------


## Սերխիո

մի տարի էլ Արա Հակոբյանը ենքան էր խփել , որ Մեսսի կերազի ետքան մի սեզոնում խփի: առակս կցուցանե են , որ Իգուայինը 23 խաղում 23 գոլ ա խփել, իսկ մեսին 28-29 խաղում 25...

----------


## Լեո

> Ոնց եմ սիրում որ ,նենց թեմաներից են խոսում , երբ իրենք պետք  է չխոսեն, այսինքն խոսքս ձեր դատարկամանրահոգի լապորտիկի մասին ա...
> Ինչ վայնասուն էր բարձրացրել  փոքրոգի լապորտան ,երբ 300 միլիոլի տրանսֆեր էր իրականացվել , քիչ էր մնում հարկայինի ձեռը բռնած գնար Ռեալի գրասենյակ, ախր ասա քո ինչ գործն ա, նախագահ ես ,քեզ լուրջ պահի ,իրա են ոռնացը ,որ բարձրացրել էր , կարար իրան թույլ տար բեգիրիստայնը կամ ասենք կրույֆ-ստոյիչկով քաղցր զույգը ,ետի միտեղ հասկանալի էր... Կամ են պոռոտոախոսությունը ,որը անում ա Մեսսիի կամ թիմի հետ կապված ,իրա դիրքին չի սազում..


 Լապորտան «դրիմ թիմ» ա տվել, իսկ Պերեսը շարունակում է պղպջալ  :Smile:

----------


## Լեո

> մի տարի էլ Արա Հակոբյանը ենքան էր խփել , որ Մեսսի կերազի ետքան մի սեզոնում խփի: առակս կցուցանե են , որ Իգուայինը 23 խաղում 23 գոլ ա խփել, իսկ մեսին 28-29 խաղում 25...


Առակիդ մեջ նաև ներառիր, որ Մեսսին ենթահարձակվող է, Իգուային քույրիկը՝ մաքուր հարձակվող  :Smile:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Լապորտան «դրիմ թիմ» ա տվել, իսկ Պերեսը շարունակում է պղպջալ


Լապորտան գլուխը պատին ա տվել,պատն էլ `գլխին... <<դրիմ թիմ>> մականուն ունեցել ա մենակ Կրույֆի գլխավորածը , որն էլ ուռճացված ածական էր

----------

Ambrosine (29.03.2010)

----------


## Լեո

> Լապորտան գլուխը պատին ա տվել,պատն էլ `գլխին... <<դրիմ թիմ>> մականուն ունեցել ա մենակ Կրույֆի գլխավորածը , որն էլ ուռճացված ածական էր


«Դրիմ թիմ» մականունը իրավամբ վաստակել ա անցած տարվա Բարսան՝ իր խաղով և արդյունքներով  :Smile:  Դա բոլորն են ընդունել, Սերխիո եղբայր, բացի երևի քեզանից  :Jpit:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Առակիդ մեջ նաև ներառիր, որ Մեսսին ենթահարձակվող է, Իգուային քույրիկը՝ մաքուր հարձակվող


մի բան էլ մոռացա  ավելացնեմ , մեսսի փսլնքոտ լակոտը իրա գոլերը ավելացնում ա նաև պենալներով `ի տարբերություն Պիպիտայի...
իրա  ամպլուան ինչ կապ ունի ,երբ խաղում ա մաքուր հարձակվող,Լեմպարդը դե ասա ,լավագույն  ֆուտբոլիստն ա

----------


## Սերխիո

> «Դրիմ թիմ» մականունը իրավամբ վաստակել ա անցած տարվա Բարսան՝ իր խաղով և արդյունքներով  Դա բոլորն են ընդունել, Սերխիո եղբայր, *բացի երևի քեզանից*


Աստղ, Արսեն , Վահան, դուք էլ եք կարծում ,որ անցած տարի վաստակել ա?

----------


## Լեո

> մի բան էլ մոռացա  ավելացնեմ , մեսսի փսլնքոտ լակոտը իրա գոլերը ավելացնում ա նաև պենալներով `ի տարբերություն Պիպիտայի...


Խեղճ Մեսսին ի՞նչ անի, որ 11 ֆուբոլիստներով շրջափակում են իրեն ու սկսում են հարվածել ոտքերին: Հո՞ գերմարդ չէ, որ էդքանի միջից միշտ դուրս պրծի ու խաղային իրավիճակից գոլ խփի: Մեկ-մեկ էլ 11 մետրանոցներ են լինում, ֆուտբոլում դա պատահում ա  :Wink: 



> իրա  ամպլուան ինչ կապ ունի ,երբ խաղում ա մաքուր հարձակվող,Լեմպարդը դե ասա ,լավագույն  ֆուտբոլիստն ա


Լավագույնը չգիտեմ, բայց որ 40 հատ Իգուային արժե, էդ հաստատ  :Smile:

----------


## Ungrateful

> Վայ, բարեկամս, էս ինչ ֆանտաստիկ բան ասեցիր, իրոք հալալ ա Ռեալին  
> Նրանցից ոչ ոք Մեսսիի չափ գոլեր չի խփել, նրանցից ոչ ոք Մեսսիից ավելի գեղեցիկ գոլեր չի խփել  
> Նրանք միասին խփել են 40 գնդակ, նույնքան էլ խփել են Մեսսին և Իբրան: Էնպես որ նշածդ աղջիկները Ամերիկա չեն հայտնաբերել


Աղջկա մոմենտը  հարց ա... 
Պույոլը չե՞ր հուզված հայացքով  նայում մրցավարին, երբ Գոնսալոն նրան շպրտեց մի կողմ, մի քանի լավ բան ասեց ու քմծիծաղով հեռացավ: )))

----------

Tyler (30.03.2010)

----------


## Լեո

> Աստղ, Արսեն , Վահան, դուք էլ եք կարծում ,որ անցած տարի վաստակել ա?


Եթե ուզում ես օբյեկտիվ պատասխան ստանալ, հարդց ուղղիր օբյեկտիվ դատող մարդկանց, օրինակ՝ *Վահիկ, Ներսես_AM, h.s. Barcamaniac* և այլն  :Wink:

----------


## Ungrateful

> «Դրիմ թիմ» մականունը իրավամբ վաստակել ա անցած տարվա Բարսան՝ իր խաղով և արդյունքներով  Դա բոլորն են ընդունել, Սերխիո եղբայր, բացի երևի քեզանից


Տենց վստահ-վստահ  "բոլոր" մի նշի, որտև հաստատ սխալվում ես…

----------


## Սերխիո

> Լավագույնը չգիտեմ, բայց որ 40 հատ Իգուային արժե, էդ հաստատ


սա քո սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքն ա, որին նիտրալ եմ վերաբերվում,  ու նմանատիպ ` իմ համար Հենրիկ Մխիթարյանը ավելի լավ ֆուտբոլիստ ա`Իգուայինից, իբրահիմովիչից ու մեսսից, մենակ զիջում ա  ՔՌ9-ին

----------


## Սերխիո

> Եթե ուզում ես օբյեկտիվ պատասխան ստանալ, հարդց ուղղիր օբյեկտիվ դատող մարդկանց, օրինակ՝ *Վահիկ, Ներսես_AM, h.s. Barcamaniac* և այլն


 դու նշեցիր բացի քեզանից,ես էլ մյուս անդամներից փորձեցի ճշտել :Wink:

----------


## Լեո

> դու նշեցիր բացի քեզանից,ես էլ մյուս անդամներից փորձեցի ճշտել


Էհ, էհ, Սերխիո եղբայր, Ռեալին պաշտպանելու աղքատիկ փաստերը սպառվեցին, արդեն սկսում ենք բառախաղով զբաղվել  :Boredom:

----------


## Լեո

> Տենց վստահ-վստահ  "բոլոր" մի նշի, որտև հաստատ սխալվում ես…


Բարեկամս, «բոլոր» ասելով՝ բնականաբար նկատի չունեմ երկրագնդի 7 մլրդ բնակչությանն անխտիր: Ես խոսում եմ նրանց մասին, ովքեր գիտեն ճիշտ գնահատել ճիշտ ֆուտբոլը  :Wink:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Էհ, էհ, Սերխո եղբայր, Ռեալին պաշտպանելու աղքատիկ փաստերը սպառվեցին, արդեն սկսում ենք բառախաղով զբաղվել


 բառախաղի պահ չկա, էսօրվա դրությամբ ով ա Իսպանիայի լավագույն ֆուտբոլ ցուցադրողը ?

----------


## Ungrateful

> Բարեկամս, «բոլոր» ասելով՝ բնականաբար նկատի չունեմ երկրակնգի 7 մլրդ բնակցությանն անխտիր: Ես խոսում եմ նրանց մասին, ովքեր գիտեն ճիշտ գնահատել ճիշտ ֆուտբոլը


Ինձ չի հետաքրքրում, թե քո կարծիքով ճիշտ ֆուտբոլն ինչ ա, ու ովքեն են քո կարծիքով՝ կարում  քո ասած ՃԻՇՏը գնահատել... 
Բոլոր ասելով շեշտի՝ բոլոր բարսելոնայի ֆանատները...))  թե չե մի քիչ մաշտաբային ա հնչում, որը որ իրականությանը չի համապատասխանում…  :Wink:

----------

Gayl (01.04.2010)

----------


## Սերխիո

> Բարեկամս, «բոլոր» ասելով՝ բնականաբար նկատի չունեմ երկրագնդի 7 մլրդ բնակչությանն անխտիր: Ես խոսում եմ նրանց մասին, ովքեր գիտեն ճիշտ գնահատել ճիշտ ֆուտբոլը


ճիշտ ֆուտբոլը ,որն ա, որ 3 պենալ չդնելով ու  բացահայտ առավելություն ունենալով , Չելսին դուրս ա մնում, առաջին հարվածը  90 րոպեյին ստանալով , ըտեղ ճիշտը որն ա ? եթե ետի ճիշտն ա, ուրեմն ճիշտը հիվանդ ա, ու բուժում ա պետք իրան...

----------

Gayl (01.04.2010), Ungrateful (29.03.2010)

----------


## Լեո

> Ինձ չի հետաքրքրում, թե քո կարծիքով ճիշտ ֆուտբոլն ինչ ա, ու ովքեն են քո կարծիքով՝ կարում  քո ասած ՃԻՇՏը գնահատել... 
> Բոլոր ասելով շեշտի՝ բոլոր բարսելոնայի ֆանատները...))  թե չե մի քիչ մաշտաբային ա հնչում, որը որ իրականությանը չի համապատասխանում…


Բարեկամս, հատուկ շեշտում եմ քեզ համար. *ոչ միայն* Բարսայի ֆանատներն են ընդունել, որ Բարսան անցած տարի լավագույնն էր: Ու էդ *մասշտաբային* ա եղել: Սենց լա՞վ ա  :Smile:

----------


## Լեո

> ճիշտ ֆուտբոլը ,որն ա, որ 3 պենալ չդնելով ու  բացահայտ առավելություն ունենալով , Չելսին դուրս ա մնում, առաջին հարվածը  90 րոպեյին ստանալով , ըտղ ճիշտը որն ա ? եթե ետի ճիշտն ա, ուրեմն ճիշտը հիվանդ ա, ու բուժում ա պետք իրան...


Էդտեղ ճիշտն էն էր, որ Չելսին մոռացել էր, որ ֆուտբոլ ա խաղում, իրեն ռեգբիի թիմ էր զգում: Նման կարգի ծայրաստիճան փակ ու անդիտարժան ֆուտբոլ ցուցադրող թիմը պետք է որ դուրս մնար հետագա պայքարից: Էդտեղ հաղթեց ոչ միայն Բարսան, այլև արդարությունը  :Smile:

----------

DavitH (16.04.2010), Yellow Raven (30.03.2010)

----------


## Սերխիո

> Բարեկամս, հատուկ շեշտում եմ քեզ համար. *ոչ միայն* Բարսայի ֆանատներն են ընդունել, որ Բարսան անցած տարի լավագույնն էր: Ու էդ *մասշտաբային* ա եղել: Սենց լա՞վ ա


Լեո , դու համարի բարսայի  ֆան են մարդուն ով ատում ա Ռեալին, քանի որ Իտների երկրպագուն  հրճվում ա, երբ Ռեալը ոչ-ոքի ա խաղում , կամ դուրս ա մնում 1/8-ից

----------

Ungrateful (29.03.2010)

----------


## Սերխիո

> Էդտեղ ճիշտն էն էր, որ Չելսին մոռացել էր, որ ֆուտբոլ ա խաղում, իրեն ռեգբիի թիմ էր զգում: Նման կարգի ծայրաստիճան փակ ու անդիտարժան ֆուտբոլ ցուցադրող թիմը պետք է որ դուրս մնար հետագա պայքարից: Էդտեղ հաղթեց ոչ միայն Բարսան, այլև արդարությունը


ախր չկան կրկնակի ստանդարտներ, եթե Ռեալը գոլ ա բաց թողնում 30 հատ ու բաց ա խաղում,չնայած հաղթում են , ետի վատ ա, եթե փակ են խաղում  ու հաղթում են,ետի վատ ա...

----------


## Լեո

> Լեո , դու համարի բարսայի  ֆան են մարդուն ով ատում ա Ռեալին, քանի որ Իտների երկրպագուն  հրճվում ա, երբ Ռեալը ոչ-ոքի ա խաղում , կամ դուրս ա մնում 1/8-ից


Հավատա ինձ, Ռեալի բազում երկրպագուներ էլ էն դա ընդունել  :Wink:  
Հակառակորդի առավելությունը ընդունելը ամոթ բան չէ, ուղղակի երբեմն էլ պետք ա ինքդ քո մեջ կարողանաս դա խոստովանել, ինչը բազում մարդիկ կարողացել են անել  :Wink:

----------

DavitH (16.04.2010)

----------


## Լեո

> ախր չկան կրկնակի ստանդարտներ, եթե Ռեալը գոլ ա բաց թողնում 30 հատ ու բաց ա խաղում,չնայած հաղթում են , ետի վատ ա, եթե փակ են խաղում  ու հաղթում են,ետի վատ ա...


Քեզ մի օրինակ հուշեմ, թե որն ա ըստ իս լավ: Օրինակի համար վերցնենք Բարսային  :Smile:  Խաղում ա բաց հարձակողական ֆուտբոլ, խփում ա շատ գոլեր՝ բաց թողնելով քիչ գնդակներ  :Smile: 

Իսկ Ռեալի բաց խաղը ինձ համար հաստատ ավելի գերադասելի ա, քան Չելսիի փակ, լղոզիկ խաղը:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Քեզ մի օրինակ հուշեմ, թե որն ա ըստ իս լավ: Օրինակի համար վերցնենք Բարսային  Խաղում ա բաց հարձակողական ֆուտբոլ*, խփում ա շատ գոլեր՝ բաց թողնելով քիչ գնդակներ*


են, ինչը, որ գրել ես, դոգմա չի ,բարսան Ռեալից էլ շատ գոլ ա բաց թողել ,կարևոր շատ խփելն ա :Wink:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Աստղ, Արսեն , Վահան, դուք էլ եք կարծում ,որ անցած տարի վաստակել ա?


Ոնց էիր ասու՞մ... գլուխը պատին ա տվե՞լ :Think:  Այ տենց մի բան :Jpit:

----------

Armen.181 (30.03.2010), Tyler (30.03.2010), Ungrateful (29.03.2010), Լեո (29.03.2010), Սերխիո (29.03.2010)

----------


## Լեո

> Ոնց էիր ասու՞մ... գլուխը պատին ա տվե՞լ Այ տենց մի բան


Պահո՜, էս ո՜վ ա եկել  ::}:  
Ես թռա  :Jpit:

----------

Սերխիո (29.03.2010)

----------


## Tyler

> Էդտեղ ճիշտն էն էր, որ Չելսին մոռացել էր, որ ֆուտբոլ ա խաղում, իրեն ռեգբիի թիմ էր զգում: Նման կարգի ծայրաստիճան փակ ու անդիտարժան ֆուտբոլ ցուցադրող թիմը պետք է որ դուրս մնար հետագա պայքարից: Էդտեղ հաղթեց ոչ միայն Բարսան, այլև արդարությունը


Էդ Չելսիի մասին ստերեոտիպ ա, որը մնացել ա դեռ 2005 թվից, Մոուրինյոի Չելսին իրոք խաղում էր փակ ու անդիտարժան ֆուտբոլ: Անցած տարվա Չելսին հաստատ շատ ավելի արժանի էր եզրափակիր դուրս գալուն, քան էդ նույն պատասխան կիսաեզրափակիչում շատ խղճուկ տեսք ունեցող Բարսան: Հույս ունեմ գոնե մրցավարներին լավ մաղարիչ են արել էդ խաղի համար, կուլտուրա ա չէ:

----------


## Vaho

Տխուր նորություններ Մադրիդից, Էլ կլասիկոյին Ռոնալդուն չի խաղալու, վնասվածքի պատճառով բացա թողելու մոտակա երեք հանդիպումները  :Sad:

----------


## Ungrateful

> Տխուր նորություններ Մադրիդից, Էլ կլասիկոյին Ռոնալդուն չի խաղալու, վնասվածքի պատճառով բացա թողելու մոտակա երեք հանդիպումները


Հաստատ ա՞  :Shok:

----------


## Vaho

Տո բա ինչա այ աղպեր եհ :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## Armen.181

> Տո բա ինչա այ աղպեր եհ


բա չգիտեք որ Մեսինել չի խաղալու ինչ-որ ոտը 7 տեղից ջարդվել ա, ավարիա ա տվել ,արսենալ կրելու ա  :Tongue:  էլ չասեմ կլասիկոյի մասին


շնորհավոր ապրիլի 1-ը

----------


## Gayl

> բա չգիտեք որ Մեսինել չի խաղալու ինչ-որ ոտը 7 տեղից ջարդվել ա, ավարիա ա տվել ,արսենալ կրելու ա  էլ չասեմ կլասիկոյի մասին
> 
> 
> շնորհավոր ապրիլի 1-ը


Ես էլ էի լսել տենց լսել, բայց չգիտեմ լուրջ են ասում  թե չէ, եթե այդպես ա ուրեմն Բարսայի վիճակը իսկականից վատ ա, բա Ինիեստան խաղալու ա՞:

----------


## Tyler

Ժողովուրդ, ապրիլի 1 ա, հանգիստ  :Jpit:  Բոլորը հլը որ առողջ են  :Jpit:

----------

h.s. (02.04.2010), Yellow Raven (02.04.2010), Մանուլ (01.04.2010)

----------


## GevSky

Ես ուզում եմ բոլորը խաղան....

----------


## Tyler

Հաստատ էսօր էդ ախմախներից մեկը կարմիր քարտ կամ վնասվածք ա ստանալու, դրանք տենց խասյաթ ունեն, մանավանդ Քրիստիանոն  :Angry2:

----------


## Սերխիո

շատ կոտոշ թիմ էր էս Ռասինգը :Goblin:  խեղճ Կռիշտիանոյին տշին :Angry2: 
բայց դե ՝շնորհավոր,  ո՞վ ա հաջորդ մատաղացուն  :Think:

----------

Ambrosine (04.04.2010), Նաիրուհի (19.04.2010)

----------


## Ungrateful

Մի հատ էլ ծեծ...

----------


## Սերխիո

> Մի հատ էլ ծեծ...


ծեծե՞լ, .... :Sulel:

----------


## Լեո

Շնորհավորում եմ Ռեալի անընդմեջ հաղթանակների շարքի բարեհաջող ավարտի կապակցությամբ  :Smile:

----------

Barcamaniac (07.04.2010), Yellow Raven (05.04.2010), Աբելյան (05.04.2010), Դարք (05.04.2010)

----------


## Սերխիո

ես առու չտեսա, որ մի հատ էլ թռնեիր,Հարազատ ջան...

----------

Morpheus_NS (08.04.2010)

----------


## Լեո

> ես առու չտեսա, որ մի հատ էլ թռնեիր,Հարազատ ջան...


Դու առու չտեսար, բայց Ռեալը բոլոր առուները բարեհաջող թռավ անցավ... իսկ այ շուտով օվկիանոսում կխորտակվի  :Smile:

----------


## Ungrateful

> Մի հատ էլ ծեծ...


Էս գրառումս ջնջեք էլի, բայց ամսի 11-ի կողմերը, էլի հետ բերեք… Էդ ժամանակ ավելի ակտուալ կլինի:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Փաստորեն հավասար միավորներով թիմերը մոտեցան Կլասսիկոյին :Smile: 
Դե ինչ, կիրակի օրը դեռ չսկսված` 01:00-ին, բոլորս հայտնվում ենք հեռուստացույցերի առջև :Goblin:

----------


## Դարք

> Փաստորեն հավասար միավորներով թիմերը մոտեցան Կլասսիկոյին
> Դե ինչ, կիրակի օրը դեռ չսկսված` 01:00-ին, բոլորս հայտնվում ենք հեռուստացույցերի առջև


կարելի ա էտ խաղին տիֆոզի բան գնալ կամ տոտոյում նայել :Smile:

----------

Gayl (06.04.2010)

----------


## Tyler

Ժողովուրդ ինձ թվում ա չարժի կլասիկոն նայել  :Jpit:  Լավագույն դեպքում ոչ ոքի կվերջանա, 2-2 կամ 3-3: Որովհետև ինչ-ինչ, բայց մեր հարձակումը տեղն ա: Բայց այ պաշտպանությունում պետք ա մի 10 հոգի առանց առաջ գնալու կանգնեն, որ կարանան էն անաստվածի դեմն առնեն  :Jpit:

----------

Minerva (07.04.2010), Yellow Raven (07.04.2010), Լեո (07.04.2010)

----------


## Barcamaniac

Ես ամենայն հավանականությամբ կգնամ Տիֆոզի: Չնայած ժամը ուշ ա, հաջորդ օրն էլ պիտի շուտ վերկենամ:

----------


## Vaho

> Ժողովուրդ ինձ թվում ա չարժի կլասիկոն նայել  Լավագույն դեպքում ոչ ոքի կվերջանա, 2-2 կամ 3-3: Որովհետև ինչ-ինչ, բայց մեր հարձակումը տեղն ա: Բայց այ պաշտպանությունում պետք ա մի 10 հոգի առանց առաջ գնալու կանգնեն, որ կարանան էն անաստվածի դեմն առնեն


Մեսսի դեմը առնելը շատ դժվարա լինելու, նույնիսկ անհնար, ախր ոնց մտածում ես չես կարողանում հասկանաս ինչ անել որ Մեսսիին կանգնեցնել :Think: , ես էդ մեծատառով ֆուտբոլիստին շատ եմ հարգում սաղ Բարսի մեջից մենակ իրան եմ հավանում, էդ իմ կարծիքնա, բայց մի բան կմտածեն տղերքը, ոնց հլնի մի «անտի Մեսսի» տակտիկա կմշակեն:

Հ.Գ. Մեսսին անաստված չի, ինքը մեծ Աստված ունի, համել չես՞ նկատել ամեն գոլ խփելուց հետո Աստծուն ե փառք տալիս, ձեռքերը և հայացքը վերեվ պարզելով, ու ըտենց ֆուտբոլիստներ շատ կան :Smile:

----------

Tyler (08.04.2010), Ungrateful (07.04.2010), Լեո (07.04.2010)

----------


## Սերխիո

> Մեսսի դեմը առնելը շատ դժվարա լինելու, նույնիսկ անհնար, ախր ոնց մտածում ես չես կարողանում հասկանաս ինչ անել որ Մեսսիին կանգնեցնել, ես էդ մեծատառով ֆուտբոլիստին շատ եմ հարգում սաղ Բարսի մեջից մենակ իրան եմ հավանում, էդ իմ կարծիքնա, բայց մի բան կմտածեն տղերքը, *ոնց հլնի մի «անտի Մեսսի» տակտիկա կմշակեն:*


սա էլ քեզ անտիլպրծուն պլանը http://realmadrid.am/site/?page=arti...ow&id=577&pg=1

----------


## GevSky

> սա էլ քեզ անտիլպրծուն պլանը http://realmadrid.am/site/?page=arti...ow&id=577&pg=1


Ստանդարտ վերլուծություն, որ ցանկացած խաղից առաջ մարզիչները անում են, նա սիրում է այսպես խաղալ մենք այսպես կանենք, եթե այսինչը այսպես խաղա, եթե այնինչը այնպես անի...... Ինչ որ շատ են եթեները, ինչ գարանտիա կա որ պաշտպանությունը պետքա Մեսիի դեմ իդեալական խաղա կամ Մեսսին չի անի նենց բան որ Պելեգրինին չեր հաշվարկել...
Ձեր կարծիքով էսքան վախտ ոչմեկ չի փորձել Անտի Մեսսի մշակի, կամ Պեպը չգիտի ինչերա հնարավոր մշակել ու դրա դիմաց չի աշխատում....  Կամ ամբողջ ուշադրությունը սևեռեցին մեսսի վրա ու նրանց հաջողվեց կանգնացնել այստեղ մեծ հարցա առաջանում.... ԲԱ ՄՆԱՑԱԾԸ: Խոսքս նրա մասինա, որ կոնկրետ ֆուտբոլիստի վրա կենտրոնանալով սաղ խաղը կարան պրովալ տան:

----------

h.s. (09.04.2010), Minerva (08.04.2010), Yellow Raven (08.04.2010), Լեո (08.04.2010)

----------


## Լեո

Գև ջան, Բարսայի նման 10-ով 0 արեցիր  :Hands Up:

----------

GevSky (08.04.2010), h.s. (09.04.2010), Minerva (08.04.2010), Yellow Raven (08.04.2010)

----------


## GevSky

Դե իսկական ֆանը պետքա մի բանով նման լինի սիրելի ակումբին թե չե :Smile: 
բայց լուրջ տենց ինֆորմացիաները միշտ կան ուղղակի կլասսիկոնա հիմա էտ լուրը լավ կծախվի դրա համար ԶԼՄները գործի են անցել :Smile:  Բայց դա ումա անհանգստացնում :Dntknw:

----------


## GevSky

Եթե նույնիսկ մոռանամ որ Ռեալին չեմ սիրում, մեկա կարամ շատ վստահ ասեմ, որ Ալմերիան իրոք ավելի արժանի էր հաղթանակի, հենց հաղթանակի ոչ թե ոչ ոքի... Ամեն ինչով գերազանցում էին Ռեալին պաշտպանությունից բռնած մինչև հարձակում, նաև տակտիկապես, միայն մի բանով էին զիջում ֆուտբոլիստների կլասով, դե դա տենց էլ պետքա լիներ…
Հիմա կհարցնեք եթե տենց էր ինչի՞ պարտվեց, պատասխանեմ, որովհետև Ռեալը 12 հոգով էր խաղում... Տեսել եմ որ մրցավարը մի կողմին պաշտպանի, բայց էսքաա՞ն ակնհայտ.... Տհաճ էր շատ այդքան մեծ խտրականություն տեսնել մրցավարի կողմից... Ուղղակի ամոթ էր…

----------


## Սերխիո

ուրիշ ինչ կա ?

----------


## Ambrosine

> Եթե նույնիսկ մոռանամ որ Ռեալին չեմ սիրում, մեկա կարամ շատ վստահ ասեմ, որ Ալմերիան իրոք ավելի արժանի էր հաղթանակի, հենց հաղթանակի ոչ թե ոչ ոքի... Ամեն ինչով գերազանցում էին Ռեալին պաշտպանությունից բռնած մինչև հարձակում, նաև տակտիկապես, միայն մի բանով էին զիջում ֆուտբոլիստների կլասով, դե դա տենց էլ պետքա լիներ…
> Հիմա կհարցնեք եթե տենց էր ինչի՞ պարտվեց, պատասխանեմ, որովհետև Ռեալը 12 հոգով էր խաղում... Տեսել եմ որ մրցավարը մի կողմին պաշտպանի, բայց էսքաա՞ն ակնհայտ.... Տհաճ էր շատ այդքան մեծ խտրականություն տեսնել մրցավարի կողմից... Ուղղակի ամոթ էր…


Համէ՞ :Blink: 
Ո՞ր դրվագում պաշտպանեց Ռեալին: Երկուստեք շատ սխալներ էին գործում թիմերը, համարժեք պատժվում էին: Ես որ խտրական մրցավարություն չտեսա:

----------


## GevSky

Ասեմ, քանի անգամ խախտում չարձանագրեց մենակ Կալույի դեմ, նույնիսկ ՆՏՎ-ի կոմենտատորը կեսկատակ ասում էր, որ սա ռասիզմ էր մրցավարի կողմից: Խաղից դուրս վիճակներ որոնք հորինված էր, երբ պատ խաղացին մեկը պասիվ խաղից դուրս էր բայց ինքը էտ գրոհի հետ կապ չուներ իրան ոչ պաս տվին ոչ ինքը կպավ գնդակինտենց դեպքում խաղից դուրս չեն արձանագրում... Հետո քանի անգամ գնդակը աուտից սխալ տվեց Ռեալին... Ես իրոք հիմա դիտավորյալ բաներ ման չեմ գալիս, սենց ասեմ եթե տենց Բարսային օգներ, հա ուրախ կլինեի ինչ-որ տեղ բայց մեկա կասեի որ մրցավարը սխալա: Ու հետո Ռեալի խաղից սիրտս խառնեց, իրանք իրավունք չունեն տենց թույլ խաղալու էդքան փող ծախսելուց հետո, այ էտա ամոթը, իսկ Ալմերիային իրոք հալալ էր, բարսայի դեմ նույնպես լավ խաղացին բայց նենց չէր որ Բարսայից լավ էին խաղում, ոնց որ էս խաղին Ռեալից լավ էին խաղում... կարա՞ս դա էլ հերքես

----------


## REAL_ist

Ալմերիան Ռեալից լավ էր խաղում??? Ապեր դու գոնե հարվածների քանակը նայի, չնայած նոռմալա, Ռեալը պտի սենց չկրի, պտի սատկացներ, ետ ասպեկտով նայելով կարամ ասեմ, որ Ռեալը շատ վատ խաղաց: Ու պետքա տարբերել անորակ մրցավարությունը խտրական մրցավարությունից:

Ոչինչ չմտածեք 1 տարեկան էլ չկա հլը էս թիմը, Հռոմը մի օրում չի կառուցվել:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Ասեմ, քանի անգամ խախտում չարձանագրեց մենակ Կալույի դեմ, նույնիսկ ՆՏՎ-ի կոմենտատորը կեսկատակ ասում էր, որ սա ռասիզմ էր մրցավարի կողմից: Խաղից դուրս վիճակներ որոնք հորինված էր, երբ պատ խաղացին մեկը պասիվ խաղից դուրս էր բայց ինքը էտ գրոհի հետ կապ չուներ իրան ոչ պաս տվին ոչ ինքը կպավ գնդակինտենց դեպքում խաղից դուրս չեն արձանագրում... Հետո քանի անգամ գնդակը աուտից սխալ տվեց Ռեալին...


եթե լավ իմանայիր կանոնները ,նման բան չէիր ասի, նախ`եթե պասիվ խաղից դուրս ա, բայց գտնվում ա վռատարի դեմը ու ուշադրություն ա շեղում,դա աֆսաիդ ա... Ու էլ բան չգտար աուտներն ես հաշվում ?
Հ.Գ.
եթե Ռեալի խաղից էսօրվա սիրտդ խառնեց ,ես ընդհանրապես գարշանք եմ զգում կապտանռնագույնից... Ոչ դու նոր բան ասիր, ոչ`ես...

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ասեմ, քանի անգամ խախտում չարձանագրեց մենակ Կալույի դեմ, նույնիսկ ՆՏՎ-ի կոմենտատորը կեսկատակ ասում էր, որ սա ռասիզմ էր մրցավարի կողմից: Խաղից դուրս վիճակներ որոնք հորինված էր, երբ պատ խաղացին մեկը պասիվ խաղից դուրս էր բայց ինքը էտ գրոհի հետ կապ չուներ իրան ոչ պաս տվին ոչ ինքը կպավ գնդակինտենց դեպքում խաղից դուրս չեն արձանագրում... Հետո քանի անգամ գնդակը աուտից սխալ տվեց Ռեալին... Ես իրոք հիմա դիտավորյալ բաներ ման չեմ գալիս, սենց ասեմ եթե տենց Բարսային օգներ, հա ուրախ կլինեի ինչ-որ տեղ բայց մեկա կասեի որ մրցավարը սխալա: Ու հետո Ռեալի խաղից սիրտս խառնեց, իրանք իրավունք չունեն տենց թույլ խաղալու էդքան փող ծախսելուց հետո, այ էտա ամոթը, իսկ Ալմերիային իրոք հալալ էր, բարսայի դեմ նույնպես լավ խաղացին *բայց նենց չէր որ Բարսայից լավ էին խաղում, ոնց որ էս խաղին Ռեալից լավ էին խաղում... կարա՞ս դա էլ հերքես*


Իհարկե, պետք է հերքեմ, որովհետև Ռեալից լավ չէր խաղում:
Հա, Ռեալը վատ էր խաղում, բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ Ալմերիան Ռեալից լավ խաղաց:

----------


## Լեո

Անշուք, անհետաքրքիր խաղը, երկուստեք անհամար սխալներով: Ռեալում բացի Կասիլիասից, մնացած բոլորը միջակ ֆուտբոլիստին հատուկ խաղ էին խաղում, Ռոնալդուն ընդհանրապես չկար, իր ոճից կիլոմետրերով հեռու էր:
Էսօր ևս մեկ անգամ համոզվեցի, որ վերջին տարիներին (հատկապես էս տարի) Ռեալում թիմ հասկացությունը չկա: Խաղում եմ այնքան, որքան կարողանում են ու որքան ստացվում ա: Կոմիբինացիոն ֆուտբոլ վաղուց չենք տեսնում, չկա հստակ համագործակցաված ու փոխհամաձայնեցված խաղ: Էնպիսի տպավորություն ա, որ բացի Կասից ոչ ոք չգիտի խաղադաշտում իր կոնկրետ անելիքը: Հակառեալիստ Պելեգրինին իր «փայլուն» գործը շարունակում ա:

Դե ինչ Պելեգրինի, քեզ երկար տարիների մարզչական կարիերա եմ մաղթում Ռեալում  :Smile: 
Հազար ափսոս ազգանվանդ առաջին 4 տառը, որ դու ես կրում...

----------


## Լեո

> Իհարկե, պետք է հերքեմ, որովհետև Ռեալից լավ չէր խաղում:
> Հա, Ռեալը վատ էր խաղում, բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ Ալմերիան Ռեալից լավ խաղաց:


 Ու հենց դա ա էստեղ հետաքրքիր: Եթե Ալմերիան լավ խաղար, ապա մասամբ հասկանալի կլիներ, թե ինչու էր Ռեալը պարզապես գոյատևում խաղադաշտում: Փաստորեն չկար և՛ մրցակից, չկար և՛ Ռեալը, ու ընդհանրապես չկա Ռեալը էս տարի: 
Ու ընդհանրապես, ռեալիստներ, վստա՞հ եք, որ էն թիմը, որին դուք երկրպագում ենք, դա Պերեսի ու Պելեգրինիի թիմն ա  :Think:  Կարծում եմ՝ չէ  :Nea:  Ձեր Ռեալը կար ժամանակին, հիմա Ռեալ չէ, հիմա նոր ձևավորվող (դեռ չկայացած) գավառական թիմ ա, ոչ ավելին: Համաձայնեք  :Wink:

----------


## Լեո

Ու կրկին անգամ համոզվում եմ կարծիքումս.

Պելեգրինի = ֆուտբոլից հեռու մարդ
Պերես = ֆուտբոլից հեռու մարդ + դատարկախոս

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ու հենց դա ա էստեղ հետաքրքիր: Եթե Ալմերիան լավ խաղար, ապա մասամբ հասկանալի կլիներ, թե ինչու էր Ռեալը պարզապես գոյատևում խաղադաշտում: Փաստորեն չկար և՛ մրցակից, չկար և՛ Ռեալը, ու ընդհանրապես չկա Ռեալը էս տարի: 
> Ու ընդհանրապես, ռեալիստնբեր, վստա՞հ եք, որ էն թիմը, որին դուք երկրպագում ենք, դա Պերեսի ու Պելեգրինիի թիմն ա  Կարծում եմ՝ չէ  Ձեռ Ռեալը կար ժամանակին, հիմա Ռեալ չէ, հիմա նոր ձևավորվող (դեռ չկայացած) գավառական թիմ ա, ոչ ավելին: Համաձայնեք


Կայացման էտապում ա թիմը: Թող մի տարի էլ Լաֆերի կորի ներքևում լինի: Բայց հենց հիշում եմ, որ մարզիչը Պելեգրինին ա, մտածում եմ, որ գագաթին կարող էինք լինել, եթե չլիներ նա:

հ.գ. Պառավ յարս թանկ է, թանկ...  :Wink:

----------


## Սերխիո

Լեո,մի երկու բան ճիշտ էիր, բայց արի համաձայնվի ,որ գավառական թիմի հարցում մի ուրիշ ձևի սխալ ես, քանի որ ես եմ միշտ ասել, որ կատալոնյան գավառ ա

----------


## Սերխիո

> Պերես = ֆուտբոլից հեռու մարդ + դատարկախոս


Լապորտա=ֆուտբոլից հեռու մարդ +մանրահոգի, էժանագին,լաչառ, հիստերիկ,գործ տվող

----------


## Լեո

> Լապորտա=ֆուտբոլից հեռու մարդ +մանրահոգի, էժանագին,լաչառ, հիստերիկ,գործ տվող


Էդ ամեն ինչին ավելացրու նաև «դրիմ թիմ» տվող  :Love:  Արդեն 2-րդ մրցաշրջանն անընդմեջ  :Tongue:

----------


## Լեո

> Լեո,մի երկու բան ճիշտ էիր, բայց արի համաձայնվի ,որ գավառական թիմի հարցում մի ուրիշ ձևի սխալ ես, քանի որ ես եմ միշտ ասել, որ կատալոնյան գավառ ա


Կատալոնիան կարող ա գավառ ա, բայց այ կատալոնյան Բարսան աշխարհում ներկայումս ֆուտբոլի անվիճելի առաջատարն ա  :Smile: 

Մադրիդը մայրաքաղաք ա, բայց Մադրիդում այժմ միայն գավառական ակումբներ կան՝ սկսած Ատլետիկոյից (հանած Ագուերո), վերջացրած մնացած մանր-մունր անշուք թիմերով  :Smile:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Էդ ամեն ինչն ավելացրու նաև «դրիմ թիմ» տվող  Արդեն 2-րդ մրցաշրջանն անընդմեջ


ինքը ետքան չկա :Angry2: ,թո Պեպի ոտքերը լվա, ջուրն էլ քաշի գլուխը, մեկել կարա ձեռի հետ Բեգիրիրստայնի ու Կրույֆի հետ նման բաներ անի...

----------

Ungrateful (16.04.2010)

----------


## Սերխիո

> Կատալոնիան կարող ա գավառ ա, բայց այ կատալոնյան Բարսան աշխարհում ներկայումս ֆուտբոլի անվիճելի առաջատարն ա 
> 
> Մադրիդը մայրաքաղաք ա, բայց Մադրիդում այժմ միայն գավառական ակումբներ կան՝ սկսած Ատլետիկոյից (հանած Ագուերո), վերջացրած մնացած մանր-մունր անշուք թիմերով


Լավ էլի,զաթո Իսպանիայում կարգին դերբի Մադրիդում ա մեկել Սևիլիայում ու Վալենսիայում

----------


## Լեո

> ինքը ետքան չկա,թո Պեպի ոտքրը լվա, ջուրն էլ քաշի գլուխը, մեկել կարա ձեռի հետ Բեգիրիրստայնի ու Կրույֆի հետ նման բաներ անի...


Թող լվա ու խմի, անուշ լինի  :Smile:  Էդ կուլեներին չի հետաքրքրում, մեզ մեր թիմի ցուցադրած խաղն ու խաղի արդյունքն ա հետաքրքրում  :Wink:  Արդյունքը լավ ա, հետևապես գոհ ենք Լապորտայից  :Smile: 

Թող Պերեսն էլ Պելեգրինիի ոտքի ջուրը խմի, գոնե էլ դատարկ չի լինի, մեջը ջուր կլինի  :Think:

----------


## Լեո

> Լավ էլի,զաթո Իսպանիայում կարգին դերբի Մադրիդում ա մեկել Սևիլիայում ու Վալենսիայում


Բարսան ի՞նչ մեղք ունի, որ Էսպանյոլը թույլ ա:
Շատ ուժեղ հակափաստարկ էր  :Lol2:

----------


## Լեո

> Լապորտա=ֆուտբոլից հեռու մարդ +մանրահոգի, էժանագին,լաչառ, հիստերիկ,գործ տվող


Հա, մեկ էլ ավելացրու, որ Լապորտան աշխարհին տվեց Մեսսի, իսկ ի՞նչ արեց Պերեսը:
Բերեց Ռոնալդունին և նրա մեջ տեղադրեց ժամացույցով բոմբ: Շուտով էդ տղեն լրիվ կգմփա  :Sad:   :Lol2: 
Շատ եմ ափսոսում Կակային  :Sad:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Թող լվա ու խմի, անուշ լինի  Էդ կուլեներին չի հետաքրքրում, մեզ մեր թիմի ցուցադրած խաղն ու խաղի արդյունքն ա հետաքրքրում  Արդյունքը լավ ա, հետևաբես գոհ են Լապորտայից 
> 
> Թող Պերեսն էլ Պելեգրինիի ոտքի ջուրը խմի, գոնե էլ դատարկ չի լինի, մեջը ջուր կլինի


Լեո, Ռեալի խնդիրը մարզիչն ա,իսկ նման առատաձեռն նախագահ սաղ մարզիչներն են երազում`սկսած Բենիտեսից ու Մոուրինյոյից վերջացրած Սուրեն Բարսեղյանով...

----------


## Սերխիո

> Բարսան ի՞նչ մեղք ունի, որ Էսպանյոլը թույլ ա:
> Շատ ուժեղ հակափաստարկ էր


կարողա երեսով տամ էս գրածդ Լեո ջան :Wink:

----------


## Լեո

> կարողա երեսով տամ էս գրածդ Լեո ջան


Էդ ո՞նց, Սերխիո ջան  :Jpit:

----------


## Սերխիո

ասենք մի քանի օրից :Tongue:  Մանավանդ ,որ Դե լա Պենյան խաղա

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Լեո, Ռեալի խնդիրը մարզիչն ա,իսկ նման առատաձեռն նախագահ սաղ մարզիչներն են երազում`սկսած Բենիտեսից ու Մոուրինյոյից վերջացրած Սուրեն Բարսեղյանով...


Ռեալի խնդիրը իմ համես կարծիքով ուրիշ տեղ ա, էն որ վերջին յոթ ութ տարին ինչ ռեգուլյար նայում եմ իսպանիայի խաղերը, ես չտեսա մի բան: Ռեալում գլխավոր դեմքեր են նախագահն ու կոնկրետ խաղացողներ, իսկ մարզիչը միշտ նշանակվում է մի մանկլավիկ, անկապ մեկը, ով ձայնի իրավունք չունի: Կարևորը որ Պերես ձյաձյան հերթական տարում բերի նոր աստղեր, առանց մի հատ մարզչին հարցնելու արդյոք իրան տենց մարդիկ պետք են, ու հերթական պարտիա մարզահագուստ ծախել, գովազդ մովազդ: 
Քանի ռեալը չի ունենա իրա պինդ խոսքն ասող մարզիչ, ոչինչ էլ չի փոխվի, իսկ քանի Պերեսն ա ես որ հույս չունեմ: 

Հավատում եմ որ օրերից մի օր Ռաուլը մեծ հաջողություններ կունենա եթե չխանգարեն որպես մարզիչ:

----------

Yellow Raven (16.04.2010), Լեո (16.04.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Հավատում եմ որ օրերից մի օր Ռաուլը մեծ հաջողություններ կունենա եթե չխանգարեն որպես մարզիչ:


Յաաա :Shok:  Փաստորեն մենակ ես չեմ էդ հույսերը փայփայում :Jpit:

----------


## Լեո

> Հավատում եմ որ օրերից մի օր Ռաուլը մեծ հաջողություններ կունենա եթե չխանգարեն որպես մարզիչ:


Հուսանք՝ մինչ դա Պերեսը կմեռնի  :Jpit:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Ռեալի խնդիրը իմ համես կարծիքով ուրիշ տեղ ա, էն որ վերջին յոթ ութ տարին ինչ ռեգուլյար նայում եմ իսպանիայի խաղերը, ես չտեսա մի բան: Ռեալում գլխավոր դեմքեր են նախագահն ու կոնկրետ խաղացողներ, իսկ մարզիչը միշտ նշանակվում է մի մանկլավիկ, անկապ մեկը, ով ձայնի իրավունք չունի: Կարևորը որ Պերես ձյաձյան հերթական տարում բերի նոր աստղեր, առանց մի հատ մարզչին հարցնելու արդյոք իրան տենց մարդիկ պետք են, ու հերթական պարտիա մարզահագուստ ծախել, գովազդ մովազդ: 
> Քանի ռեալը չի ունենա իրա պինդ խոսքն ասող մարզիչ, ոչինչ էլ չի փոխվի, իսկ քանի Պերեսն ա ես որ հույս չունեմ: 
> 
> Հավատում եմ որ օրերից մի օր Ռաուլը մեծ հաջողություններ կունենա եթե չխանգարեն որպես մարզիչ:


Համաձայն եմ  մասամբ , բայց մի քիչ ծամված  պատճառաբանություն ա, ոնց որ մի ժամանակ ասում էին ,Ռեալը <<Ծերակույտ>> ա, են օրն էլ  եմ մեկից լսել, ու փորս բռնել էին խնդալուց, քնաի որ ինքն էլ նորաթուխ բարսելոնիստներից էր….
Կար մի ժամանակ, որ չկար Պերես ու կար խարիզմատիկ Կապելլո, բայց դե Ռեալի գլխավոր խնդիրը իրա մարզիչին սխալ ընտրելն ա ու ժամանակ չտալ…հիշում եմ մի  վեց տարի առաջ, երբ Վալենսիան չեմպիոն դարձավ, ետ տարի Ռեյկարդը ասեց, մենք ապագայի թիմ ենք ստեղծում, ես էլ մտածեցի, թե էսի ին կռուտիտ էր, բայց հաջորդ տարի հասկացա իրա իմաստությունը, իսկ Ռեալում  ոչ մի դեպքում չեն ընդունում ետ կարգախոսը

----------


## Gayl

> Ռեալի խնդիրը իմ համես կարծիքով ուրիշ տեղ ա, էն որ վերջին յոթ ութ տարին ինչ ռեգուլյար նայում եմ իսպանիայի խաղերը, ես չտեսա մի բան: Ռեալում գլխավոր դեմքեր են նախագահն ու կոնկրետ խաղացողներ, իսկ մարզիչը միշտ նշանակվում է մի մանկլավիկ, անկապ մեկը, ով ձայնի իրավունք չունի: Կարևորը որ Պերես ձյաձյան հերթական տարում բերի նոր աստղեր, առանց մի հատ մարզչին հարցնելու արդյոք իրան տենց մարդիկ պետք են, ու հերթական պարտիա մարզահագուստ ծախել, գովազդ մովազդ: 
> Քանի ռեալը չի ունենա իրա պինդ խոսքն ասող մարզիչ, ոչինչ էլ չի փոխվի, իսկ քանի Պերեսն ա ես որ հույս չունեմ: 
> 
> Հավատում եմ որ օրերից մի օր Ռաուլը մեծ հաջողություններ կունենա եթե չխանգարեն որպես մարզիչ:


Ոնց որ Ռեալը մի քիչ ուշքի է գալիս՝ Բենիտեսի վրա աչք ունեն, Յուվենտուսն էլ 10 օր ժամանակ ա տվել Բենիտեսին, բայց դե Ռեալի կապերը հզոր են կարող ա քաշեն իրենց կողմ:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Հմմ, ոնց ասեմ, ինքը կարա Ռեալի համար Գվարդիոլա լինի, եթե իրան չխանգարեն, մասնավորապես Պերեսի նման ում խելքները բրդի առնեն աջ ու ձախ:  :Smile:

----------

Ambrosine (16.04.2010), Gayl (16.04.2010)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Համաձայն եմ  մասամբ , բայց մի քիչ ծամված  պատճառաբանություն ա, ոնց որ մի ժամանակ ասում էին ,Ռեալը <<Ծերակույտ>> ա, են օրն էլ  եմ մեկից լսել, ու փորս բռնել էին խնդալուց, քնաի որ ինքն էլ նորաթուխ բարսելոնիստներից էր….
> Կար մի ժամանակ, որ չկար Պերես ու կար խարիզմատիկ Կապելլո, բայց դե Ռեալի գլխավոր խնդիրը իրա մարզիչին սխալ ընտրելն ա ու ժամանակ չտալ…հիշում եմ մի  վեց տարի առաջ, երբ Վալենսիան չեմպիոն դարձավ, ետ տարի Ռեյկարդը ասեց, մենք ապագայի թիմ ենք ստեղծում, ես էլ մտածեցի, թե էսի ին կռուտիտ էր, բայց հաջորդ տարի հասկացա իրա իմաստությունը, իսկ Ռեալում  ոչ մի դեպքում չեն ընդունում ետ կարգախոսը


Պետրոս ջան, մարզիչներն ժամանկ չտալն էլ ա դրա մեջ մտնում, չեն վստահում մարզիչին, մարզիչը խոսքի իրավունք չունի: Օրինակ նույնը հիմա, ամենամեծ էշությունը կլինի եթե Պելեգրինիին հիմա հանի: Բայց տենց մարդ կա՞ որ կասկածում ա որ Պելեգրինիին չեն տշելու սեզոնի վերջում  :Jpit:

----------

GevSky (16.04.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Հմմ, ոնց ասեմ, ինքը կարա Ռեալի համար Գվարդիոլա լինի, եթե իրան չխանգարեն, մասնավորապես Պերեսի նման ում խելքները բրդի առնեն աջ ու ձախ:


Ես չգիտեմ՝ Գուարդիոլան էդ հարգանքն ու սերը ունեցե՞լ է Կատալոնիայում, ինչպես Ռաուլն ունի Մադրիդում, դրա համար չեմ կարող հավասարության նշան դնել: Ինքը Գուարդիոլայից պիտի որ ավելին լինի Ռեալի համար :Rolleyes:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Ես չգիտեմ՝ Գուարդիոլան էդ հարգանքն ու սերը ունեցե՞լ է Կատալոնիայում, ինչպես Ռաուլն ունի Մադրիդում, դրա համար չեմ կարող հավասարության նշան դնել: Ինքը Գուարդիոլայից պիտի որ ավելին լինի Ռեալի համար


Էս ի՞նչ ես ասում Աստղ ջան  :Jpit:  ոնց թե չի ունեցել, բա հիմա գիտես ինչքան ունի՞, և ոչ միայն Կատալոնիայում  :Love:

----------

Ambrosine (16.04.2010), Լեո (16.04.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Հմմ, ոնց ասեմ, ինքը կարա Ռեալի համար Գվարդիոլա լինի, եթե իրան չխանգարեն, մասնավորապես Պերեսի նման ում խելքները բրդի առնեն աջ ու ձախ:


Իրա ասելով մինչև 2014 թիվը ուզում ա Լիվերում մնա, բայց դե սկսել են կողքից նեղել, իսկ Ռեալը կարողանում ա փողով մարդկանց առնի, այդ լուրի տակ գրել էին Բենիտեսն էլ փչացավ :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

էտ գրածս աստղի գրածին էր վերաբերվում, մեջբերում չդրեցի ուղղակի էն էլ պարզվեց մի քանի հոգի արդեն գրել էր արանքւմ: Իսկ Բենիտեսը հնարավոր ա որ գա, ինքը արդեն Լիվերում սպառել ա իրան, ու բացի դրանից իրեն իր ուզած գումար չեն տալիս անհրաժեշտ խաղացողներ գնելու համար: Էս ամառ համարյա մարդ չառան կարծեմ դրա համար էլ էտ օրին են հիմա, ով հասնումա, կատոկում ա գնում ա առաջ:

----------


## Gayl

> էտ գրածս աստղի գրածին էր վերաբերվում, մեջբերում չդրեցի ուղղակի էն էլ պարզվեց մի քանի հոգի արդեն գրել էր արանքւմ: Իսկ Բենիտեսը հնարավոր ա որ գա, ինքը արդեն Լիվերում սպառել ա իրան, ու բացի դրանից իրեն իր ուզած գումար չեն տալիս անհրաժեշտ խաղացողներ գնելու համար: Էս ամառ համարյա մարդ չառան կարծեմ դրա համար էլ էտ օրին են հիմա, ով հասնումա, կատոկում ա գնում ա առաջ:


Լիվերի բաժնում արդեն տեղադրել եմ հոդվածը, եթե Ռեալը ճնշում չգործադրի կամ էլ աստղաբաշխական գումար չառաջարկի, ոչ մի տեղ էլ չի գնա, իսկ Լիվերի համար գումար կտրամադրվի:

----------


## GevSky

> ասենք մի քանի օրից Մանավանդ ,որ Դե լա Պենյան խաղա


Կամենինել կարմիր քարտա ստացել, մի քանի օրից քեֆ ենք անում :Wink: 
Ժողովուրդ ինչ եք կպել մարզիչից, պելեգրինին լավ ել մարզիչա, որերորդ անգամ եմ ասում ստեղ հարցը անկայունության մեջա, ոչ մի մարզիչի շանս չեն տալիս, պեռչատկի պես փոխում են հարիֆներին, մի տարվա մեջ մինչև ջոգում են ինչ պտի անեն հանում մյուսին են բերում որն էլի իր հերթին մի տարվա մեջ փորձումա ջոգի: Ու հիմա էլի մարզիչ փոխելուց են խոսում էդքանը մինչև հիմա չեն հասկացել ու հիմա ուզում են էլի փոխել.... Պեպին հատուկ դրեցին որպես 100 տարվա Բարսայի մասնագետ, դրա համար առաջին տարվանից հաջողություն ունեցավ, էտ մարդը սախ կյանք բարսայա շնչել... Իսկ հիմա Ռեալը ում ուզումա բերի մինչև ստաբիլություն, ընդհանուր վստահություն ու համբերություն չեղավ ողջ պերսոնալի հանդեպ թիմը տեղից չի շարժվի:

----------


## GevSky

> Ես չգիտեմ՝ Գուարդիոլան էդ հարգանքն ու սերը ունեցե՞լ է Կատալոնիայում, ինչպես Ռաուլն ունի Մադրիդում, դրա համար չեմ կարող հավասարության նշան դնել: Ինքը Գուարդիոլայից պիտի որ ավելին լինի Ռեալի համար


Աստղ ջան Գվարդիոլան ներկայիս շատ աստղերի կուռքնա եղել, այդ թվում Ինիեստայի, Խավիի, ֆաբրեգասի... Իրան բոլորն են սիրել Բարսայում էն ժամանակելա նույն խարիզմատիկ ու արդյունավետ մարդը եղել, կարմիր կովը ծառից հեռու չի ընկնի :Cool:

----------

Ambrosine (16.04.2010)

----------


## Tyler

Ինչի՞ եք է տենց կպել Պելեգրինիից: Խնդիրը իրա մեջ չի: Խնդիրը Ռեալի ղեկավարությունն ա, որը արդեն 7-րդ տարին ա ոչ մի մարզչի չի թողում 1 տարուց ավել աշխատի ու իր թիմը ստեղծի: Ուզում են սաղ միանգամից լինի, բայց տենց չի լինում: Հիմա որ Բենիտեսը գա ու զգացվի, որ նա իրոք լուրջ թիմ ա ձևավորում, բայց էլի Ռեալը տիտղոս չնվաճի, պեքտ ա հանեն ռադ անեն՞  :Angry2:  Ամոթ իրանց ուրեմն...

Իսկ երեկվա խաղը շաաատ խնդալու էր  :Jpit:  Հայ TV-ի մեկնաբանները իրենց գագաթնակետի վրա էին երեկ  :Jpit:  Մենակ ներվերիս ազդում ա դրանց րոպեն մեկ ասած "համաձայնվիր, որ"-ը, ինչքան կարելի ա, դուք խաղ եք մեկնաբանում թե ուզում եք որ կողքինը րեզ ՀԱ ասի  :Jpit:  Իսկ խաղը իրոք Հայաստանի առաջնության դերբիներից շատ բանով չէր տարբերվում, ես ուղղակի չեմ պատկերացնում ոնց կարող ա մի պաշտպանությունը, որտեղ 4 հոգուց 3-ը Իսպանիայի հզոր հավաքականի հիմնական կազմից են, էդքան վատ խաղա: Էլ չասած որ դեմներն էլ Ալոնսոն ա խաղում: Բայց դե իհարկե ամենաբոմբ պահը էս էր.


 :Hands Up:

----------

DavitH (16.04.2010), Yellow Raven (16.04.2010)

----------


## DavitH

երկրորդ խաղակեսն եմ նայել  :Smile:  անավոր էր ետ ինչ անիմաստ խաղ էր 
կամենտատրներին էլ չեմ լսել որտև անջատել էի ձենը դրանք լրիվ լավ չեն ինչքան հիմար ու անիմաստ հումորներ են անում 

Հ.Գ. Ս. Բաղդասարյան ուրես արի  :Smile:

----------


## Armen.181

Ռեալ Մադրիդ 2 - 0 Վալենսիա

----------


## Tyler

Վստահ հաղթանակ: Մնում ա Մալյորկային ել կրենք ու Սևիլյաի նախագահին մի քիչ փող տանք  :Jpit:

----------

Armen.181 (19.04.2010)

----------


## Yellow Raven

Սևիլիայի նախագահին ի՞նչու եք փող տալիս :Jpit:

----------


## Tyler

> Սևիլիայի նախագահին ի՞նչու եք փող տալիս


Որ բաժանի խաղացողներին, որ տղեքը վիզ դնեն Բարսի դեմ  :Jpit:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Որ բաժանի խաղացողներին, որ տղեքը վիզ դնեն Բարսի դեմ


Պերեսը չի սիրում անիմաստ բաների վրա փողեր ծախսել :Tongue:

----------

Barcamaniac (20.04.2010), Լեո (19.04.2010)

----------


## Լեո

> Վստահ հաղթանակ: Մնում ա Մալյորկային ել կրենք ու Սևիլյաի նախագահին մի քիչ փող տանք


Շտապ Ռոլանդուին ծախել ա պետք՝ փողի անհրաժեշտ չափը ապահովելու համար  :Jpit:

----------


## Armen.181

> Շտապ Ռոլանդուին ծախել ա պետք՝ փողի անհրաժեշտ չափը ապահովելու համար


Ռոնալդոից շատ պատրաստվում են առաջարկեն Ռունին, նեց որ փողի կրիզիս չկա

----------


## Tyler

> Ռոնալդոից շատ պատրաստվում են առաջարկեն Ռունին, նեց որ փողի կրիզիս չկա


Հա լավ էդ վաբշե աբսուրդ ա, էդ փողին համ Վիլյա կառնեն համ Տոռռես, որոնք 2-ով ամեն ինչ արժեն: Իսկ Ռունին ինձ թվում ա չի խաղա Իսպանիայում.... Ու նույնիսկ եթե խաղաց` 90 մլն ինքը հաստատ չարժի:

----------

Armen.181 (19.04.2010)

----------


## Armen.181

> Հա լավ էդ վաբշե աբսուրդ ա, էդ փողին համ Վիլյա կառնեն համ Տոռռես, որոնք 2-ով ամեն ինչ արժեն: Իսկ Ռունին ինձ թվում ա չի խաղա Իսպանիայում.... Ու նույնիսկ եթե խաղաց` 90 մլն ինքը հաստատ չարժի:


եթե գա ել Ռեալ չի կարողանա այն խաղը խաղա որը խաղում էր Մանչեստրում,ելի ինչ-որ մեկի ստվերի տակ կլինի

----------

Tyler (20.04.2010)

----------


## Tyler

> եթե գա ել Ռեալ չի կարողանա այն խաղը խաղա որը խաղում էր Մանչեստրում,ելի ինչ-որ մեկի ստվերի տակ կլինի


Պրիչեմ ինչ-որ մեկի չէ է, էլի նույն Քրիստիանոյի  :Jpit:  Հազիվ պրծել էր դրանից, հիմա էլի ուզում են բերեն գցեն կողքը  :Jpit:

----------

Armen.181 (20.04.2010), Yellow Raven (20.04.2010)

----------


## Լեո

> *Համեստ Վենգերը քննադատում է «Ռեալին»*
> 
> Լոնդոնի «Արսենալի» գլխավոր մարզիչ Արսեն Վենգերը բավական սուր մեկնաբանություն է արել` կապված Մադրիդի «Ռեալի» նախորդ տարվա տրանսֆերային քաղաքականության հետ:
> «Միգուցե՞ մենք էլ պայմանագիր ստորագրենք Մադրիդի «Ռեալին» ոչ պիտանի մի քանի ֆուտբոլիստի հետ:
> Խոստովանեմ, որ ես անչափ զարմացած էի, երբ «արքայական ակումբը» բաց թողեց Ուեսլի Սնեյդերին ու Արյեն Ռոբենին: Եկեք չմոռանանք, որ այդ ֆուտբոլիստները շարունակում են հանդես գալ Չեմպիոնների լիգայում՝ ի տարբերություն իրենց նախկին ակումբի»,- Վենգերի խոսքերը մեջբերում է Daily Mirror-ը:


Կապիտալ

----------

Ambrosine (22.04.2010), Gayl (22.04.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Կապիտալ


Ինձ թվում է ճիշտ արեց, մանավանդ որ Սնեյդերին ծախեց, գոնե այդ հիանալի ֆուտբոլիստը չփչացավ:

----------

Լեո (22.04.2010)

----------


## Լեո

> Մենակ մտածում եմ՝ Պերեսը իր կաշմառներում չի տեսնու՞մ էն պայմանագրերը, որոնցով վաճառեց ասենք Ռոբբենին, Սնեյդերին...


 Պերեսը միայն մի տեսակի երազ ա տեսնում՝ Ռեալը որպես Լա լիգայի և ՉԼ գավաթակիր: Ընդ որում էդ երազը նա մրցաշրջանի մեկնարկից առաջ էլ էր տեսել ու չէր զլանում դրա մասին դես ու դեն հա պատմել ու պատմել  :Scenic:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Կապիտալ


Փաստորեն, Վենգերը մերոնցական ա:



> Ինձ թվում է ճիշտ արեց, մանավանդ որ Սնեյդերին ծախեց, գոնե այդ հիանալի ֆուտբոլիստը չփչացավ:


Շատ սխալ արեց ու դեռ փոշմանելու ա:
հ.գ. չէր փչանա :Sad:

----------


## Gayl

> Հանեց, որ հանգստանա Ի՞նչ էր մուննաթ գալիս, դա չհասկացա: Մի քանի րոպե էր մնացել, էլի:
> 
> Պարտավոր է
> Դե կպավ, շեղեց մի քիչ, գոլ եղավ: Բայց հաստատ Մյուլլերը արժանի չէր էդ գնդակին: Էնպես որ Ռոբբեն 
> 
> Մենակ մտածում եմ՝ Պերեսը իր կաշմառներում չի տեսնու՞մ էն պայմանագրերը, որոնցով վաճառեց ասենք Ռոբբենին, Սնեյդերին...


Չէ լավ եղավ, Սնեյդերի նման գազանիկին պետք է փչացնեին:

----------


## Լեո

> Շատ սխալ արեց ու դեռ փոշմանելու ա:
> հ.գ. չէր փչանա


Փոշմանելու՞ ա, որ արդեն մի ոտքով ՉԼ եզրափակիչում ա (և Ա սերիայի հաղթողի) ու 1/8-ից դուրս չի թռել  :Shok:

----------


## Gayl

> Փաստորեն, Վենգերը մերոնցական ա:


Այո Վենգերը ձերոնց խելք ա սովորացնում :LOL: 




> հ.գ. չէր փչանա


Կակաս ուրա՞

----------


## Ambrosine

> Պերեսը միայն մի տեսակի երազ ա տեսնում՝ Ռեալը որպես Լա լիգայի և ՉԼ գավաթակիր: Ընդ որում էդ երազը նա մրցաշրջանի մեկնարկից առաջ էլ էր տեսել ու չէր զլանում դրա մասին դես ու դեն հա պատմել ու պատմել


Լապորտան ա երազում տեսնում, թե գավաթների թվով հավասարվել են Ռեալին, մեկ էլ իր կաշմառներն ա պատմում՝ Ռեալի՝ թանկարժեք ֆուտբոլիստներ ձեռբերելու մասին՝ CNN-ով :Smile: :



> Չէ լավ եղավ, Սնեյդերի նման գազանիկին պետք է փչացնեին:


Սնեյդերը մեծ խնդիր չուներ՝ թիմին հարմարվելու, էնպես որ փչացնելու խնդիր էլ չկար: Այ մարզչի պատճառով ինքն էր փչացնում փոխարինողների նստարանը :Angry2:

----------


## Լեո

> Լապորտան ա երազում տեսնում, թե գավաթների թվով հավասարվել են Ռեալին, մեկ էլ իր կաշմառներն ա պատմում՝ Ռեալի՝ թանկարժեք ֆուտբոլիստներ ձեռբերելու մասին՝ CNN-ով:
> 
> Սնեյդերը մեծ խնդիր չուներ՝ թիմին հարմարվելու, էնպես որ փչացնելու խնդիր էլ չկար: Այ մարզչի պատճառով ինքն էր փչացնում փոխարինողների նստարանը


Երազանքներից չխոսենք: Պերեսը նույնիսկ այնքան երևակայություն չունի, որ կարողանա երազել Ռեալից դրիմ թիմ սարքելու մասին:

----------


## Gayl

> Սնեյդերը մեծ խնդիր չուներ՝ թիմին հարմարվելու, էնպես որ փչացնելու խնդիր էլ չկար: Այ մարզչի պատճառով ինքն էր փչացնում փոխարինողների նստարանը


աաաաաաաաաա բացելաաաաա «Որդիս, պատռիր վարդգեսի դարպասը»: :LOL:  :LOL: , ո՞նց չէի տեսել:
Նստարանի փողը ուզե՞լ եք :LOL: , դե եթե նստարանին կպած պետք է մնա ուրեմն դա կոչվում է փչացնել:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Փոշմանելու՞ ա, որ արդեն մի ոտքով ՉԼ եզրափակիչում ա (և Ա սերիայի հաղթողի) ու 1/8-ից դուրս չի թռել


Ուֆ դե, լավ էլ հասկացար՝ ինչ եմ ասում :Jpit: 



> Այո Վենգերը ձերոնց խելք ա սովորացնում
> 
> Կակաս ուրա՞


Վենգերը մեր դեսպանն ա :LOL:  Կական դեռ չի ապաքինվել: Էդ երբվանի՞ց ա քոնը :Crazy:

----------


## Լեո

> Ուֆ դե, լավ էլ հասկացար՝ ինչ եմ ասում


 Չէ, չհասկացա, թե ինչու պիտի Սնեյդերը փոշմանի: Նա Ռեալում դեգրադացիայի էր ենթարկվում, իսկ Ինտերում գնալով ավելի ու ավելի լավ մարզավիճակ ա ձեռք բերում և ավելի արդյունավետ խաղ ա ցուցադրում: Իր ներկայիս մարզիչն էլ Ռեալի ներկա մարզչից հազար հինգ հարյուր քառասունութ գլուխ բարձր մասնագետ ա: Սնեյդերը փոշմանելու տեղ ընդհանրապես չունի: Նա երևի իր մղձավանջային երազներում ա տեսնում իրեն Ռեալի կազմում  :Jpit: 

Իսկ այ Ռոբենը միգուցե որոշ տուժել ա՝ Ռեալից հեռանալով: Ժխտել չի կարելի, Ռեալի խաղը մի գլուխ բարձր ա Բավարիայի խաղից:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Երազանքներից չխոսենք: Պերեսը նույնիսկ այնքան երևակայություն չունի, որ կարողանա երազել Ռեալից դրիմ թիմ սարքելու մասին:


Ռեալը դրիմ թիմն էր, մինչև Բարսելոնայի ծաղկումը: Ի՞նչ ա եղել որ, մի քանի տարի էլ Բարսելոնը կվայելի էդ տիտոսը, հետո Ռեալը կզրկի իրեն դրանից :Pardon: 



> աաաաաաաաաա բացելաաաաա «Որդիս, պատռիր վարդգեսի դարպասը»:, ո՞նց չէի տեսել:
> Նստարանի փողը ուզե՞լ եք, դե եթե նստարանին կպած պետք է մնա ուրեմն դա կոչվում է փչացնել:


Բա, աչքերդ լայն բաց արա, անունդ էլ Գայլ ա :Jpit: 
Եթե պահեին, հիմա արդեն հիմնական կազմի խաղացող կլիներ:

----------


## Gayl

> Ուֆ դե, լավ էլ հասկացար՝ ինչ եմ ասում
> 
> Վենգերը մեր դեսպանն ա Կական դեռ չի ապաքինվել: Էդ երբվանի՞ց ա քոնը


Որ Միլանում էր խաղում Միլանի խաղերը նայում էի, հիմա դրանից էլ զրկեցիք :Angry2:  չգիտեմ խի, բայց համոզված եմ, որ ինքն էլ ա վարի գնալու:Աստղ լուրջ ես մի բան չեմ հասկացել, ավելի ճիշտ ուրիշ կողմով եմ մտածում, էտ ոնց պատահեց, որ Կական գնաց Ռեալ, ախր ինքը հաստատ գնացողը չէր, գիտես չէ՞ հիմա էլ լուրեր ա պտտվում, որ Ռեալը Ֆաբրեգասին է ուզում:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Չէ, չհասկացա, թե ինչու պիտի Սնեյդերը փոշմանի: Նա Ռեալում դեգրադացիայի էր ենթարկվում, իսկ Ինտերում գնալով ավելի ու ավելի լավ մարզավիճակ ա ձեռք բերում և ավելի արդյունավետ խաղ ա ցուցադրում: Իր ներկայիս մարզիչն էլ Ռեալի ներկա մարզչից հազար հինգ հարյուր քառասունութ գլուխ բարձր մասնագետ ա: Սնեյդերը փոշմանելու տեղ ընդհանրապես չունի: Նա երևի իր մղձավանջային երազներում ա տեսնում իրեն Ռեալի կազմում 
> 
> Իսկ այ Ռոբենը միգուցե որոշ տուժել ա՝ Ռեալից հեռանալով: Ժխտել չի կարելի, Ռեալի խաղը մի գլուխ բարձր ա Բավարիայի խաղից:


Լեո, ես նկատի ունեի՝ Ռեալն ա փոշմանելու :Tongue:  :LOL:

----------


## Gayl

Մոռացել էի, ժող. 100 տոկոսանոց ինֆո եմ ասում, Իգուայինի ագենտը եկել է Հայաստան, աչքիս մի քանի ֆուտբոլիստի վրա աչք ունի:

----------


## Լեո

> Ռեալը դրիմ թիմն էր, մինչև Բարսելոնայի ծաղկումը:


 Ռեալը երբեք դրիմ թիմ չի եղել  :Wink:  

Ու ընդհանրապես ինչ գործ ունենք ՉԼ թեմայում քննարկել Ռեալին: Ի՞նչ կապ ունի Ռեալը ՉԼ փյել-օֆֆ փուլի հետ  :Dntknw:

----------


## Gayl

> Ռեալը դրիմ թիմն էր, մինչև Բարսելոնայի ծաղկումը: Ի՞նչ ա եղել որ, մի քանի տարի էլ Բարսելոնը կվայելի էդ տիտոսը, հետո Ռեալը կզրկի իրեն դրանից
> 
> Բա, աչքերդ լայն բաց արա, անունդ էլ Գայլ ա
> Եթե պահեին, հիմա արդեն հիմնական կազմի խաղացող կլիներ:


Էշ մի սատկի գարուն կգա յոնջա կուտես:
Կամ էլ պեռաշկի ծախող կլիներ :LOL:

----------


## Լեո

> Լեո, ես նկատի ունեի՝ Ռեալն ա փոշմանելու


Եթե դեռ չի փոշմանել, ուրեմն էշ ա  :Wink: 




> Մոռացել էի, ժող. 100 տոկոսանոց ինֆո եմ ասում, Իգուայինի ագենտը եկել է Հայաստան, աչքիս մի քանի ֆուտբոլիստի վրա աչք ունի:





> *Գոնսալո Իգուաինի գործակալը` Երևանում*
> 
> 
> 
> Արգենտինայի հավաքականի և Մադրիդի «Ռեալի» հարձակվող Գոնսալո Իգուաինի գործակալ Նորբերտո Ռեկասենսը մեր մայրաքաղաքում էր: Բարձրաստիճան հյուրը ՀՖՖ նախագահ Ռուբեն Հայրապետյանի հետ միասին ներկա գտնվեց Հայաստանի առաջնության «Փյունիկ»-«Ուլիս» հանդիպմանը, իսկ խաղից հետո պատասխանել է armsport.am-ի թղթակցի հարցերին։
> 
> _- Պարոն Ռեկասենս, ինչպե՞ս ստացվեց, որ ժամանեցիք Հայաստան:
> _
> - Ես Արգենտինայում բազմաթիվ հայ ընկերներ ունեմ, և նրանց հետ շատ հաճախ եմ հանդիպում: Հայաստան եմ եկել Արգենտինայում հայտնի անձնավորություն Նորայր Նակիսի որդու` Լուչիանոյի հետ միասին: Մենք ՀՖՖ նախագահ Ռուբեն Հայրապետյանի հյուրերն էինք և ծանոթացանք հայկական ֆուտբոլի մանկապատանեկան դպրոցի զարգացման ծրագրերին, ներկա գտնվեցինք տարբեր մանկապատանեկան դպրոցներում անցկացվող մարզումներին: Պետք է ասեմ, որ տպավորված եմ այն ամենով, ինչ տեսա: Ձեր ֆուտբոլը կարող է ապագա ունենալ:
> ...


Կապիտալ

----------

Ambrosine (22.04.2010), Gayl (22.04.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Որ Միլանում էր խաղում Միլանի խաղերը նայում էի, հիմա դրանից էլ զրկեցիք չգիտեմ խի, բայց համոզված եմ, որ ինքն էլ ա վարի գնալու:Աստղ լուրջ ես մի բան չեմ հասկացել, ավելի ճիշտ ուրիշ կողմով եմ մտածում, էտ ոնց պատահեց, որ Կական գնաց Ռեալ, ախր ինքը հաստատ գնացողը չէր, գիտես չէ՞ հիմա էլ լուրեր ա պտտվում, որ Ռեալը Ֆաբրեգասին է ուզում:


Ամեն ինչում Ռեալն ա մեղավոր :Clean: 
Հա, Կակայի համաձայնելը մի քիչ զարմանալի էր: Դե չեմ ասում՝ շատ զարմանալի էր, որովհետև բոլորն էլ երազում են Ռեալի մարզահագուստը կրել :Tongue: , բայց իր դեպքում մտածում էի, որ գոնե Շևչենկոյի օրինակը աչքի առջև կունենա: Եթե մի թիմում գերազանց ես խաղում, 100% վստահ չես կարող լինել, որ մի ուրիշ թիմում էլ նույն կերպ հանդես կգաս: Լեոնարդոն դեռ Կակայի գալուց մի տարի առաջ էլ հայտարարում էր, թե Կական չի վաճառվում, ինքը մնալու է Միլանում:

Ֆաբրեգասին գնելու մասին լուրերը շուտվանից են պտտվում :Jpit:  Այ եթե Վենգերի նման մարզիչը չլիներ, Ֆաբրեգասը վաղուց Ռեալում կլիներ:

----------


## Gayl

> Եթե դեռ չի փոշմանել, ուրեմն էշ ա


Կարծում եմ չի փոշմանել :LOL:  :LOL: , երևի Ռեալը այս տարի էլ մարզչին կփոխի ու թե կարողացավ Ռաֆա Բենիտեսին առնի ուրեմն Ռեալը նորից կկարողան ա հզոր ակումբ դառնալ:

----------


## Լեո

> Այ եթե Վենգերի նման մարզիչը չլիներ, Ֆաբրեգասը վաղուց Ռեալում կլիներ:


Եվ ինչքան երջանիկ ա Ֆաբրեգասը, որ Վենգերի նման հեռատես մարզիչ ունի  :Smile:

----------

Gayl (22.04.2010), Sagittarius (22.04.2010)

----------


## Սերխիո

Ես գիտեմ ում համար ա եկել, բայց գաղտնիք ա :Tongue:

----------


## Gayl

> Ամեն ինչում Ռեալն ա մեղավոր
> Հա, Կակայի համաձայնելը մի քիչ զարմանալի էր: Դե չեմ ասում՝ շատ զարմանալի էր, որովհետև բոլորն էլ երազում են Ռեալի մարզահագուստը կրել, բայց իր դեպքում մտածում էի, որ գոնե Շևչենկոյի օրինակը աչքի առջև կունենա: Եթե մի թիմում գերազանց ես խաղում, 100% վստահ չես կարող լինել, որ մի ուրիշ թիմում էլ նույն կերպ հանդես կգաս: Լեոնարդոն դեռ Կակայի գալուց մի տարի առաջ էլ հայտարարում էր, թե Կական չի վաճառվում, ինքը մնալու է Միլանում:
> 
> Ֆաբրեգասին գնելու մասին լուրերը շուտվանից են պտտվում Այ եթե Վենգերի նման մարզիչը չլիներ, Ֆաբրեգասը վաղուց Ռեալում կլիներ:


 Կական Ռեալ չէր երազում, փողն է կուրացնում խաղացողներին:
Հա բայց Ռեալցիները շուխուռ են քցել, իբր Ֆաբրեգասի հոր հետ խոսացել են, ինձ թվում է Բարսայի ինադու են անում :LOL:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ռեալը երբեք դրիմ թիմ չի եղել


Նայած թե դրիմ ասելով որ ժամանակաշրջանում ինչ են հասկացել :Smile: 




> Կական Ռեալ չէր երազում, փողն է կուրացնում խաղացողներին:
> Հա բայց Ռեալցիները շուխուռ են քցել, իբր Ֆաբրեգասի հոր հետ խոսացել են, ինձ թվում է Բարսայի ինադու են անում


Ինադուն ո՞րն ա: Լավ խաղացող ա, ուզում են առնեն: Ոչ Ռեալը, ոչ էլ ռեալիստները բարդույթ չունեն Բարսելոնայի սան իրենց թիմում տեսնելու իրողության հետ:

----------


## Gayl

> Նայած թե դրիմ ասելով որ ժամանակաշրջանում ինչ են հասկացել
> 
> 
> Ինադու ո՞րն ա: Լավ խաղացող ա, ուզում են առնեն: Ոչ Ռեալը, ոչ էլ ռեալիստները բարդույթ չունեն Բարսելոնայի սան իրենց թիմում տեսնելու իրողության հետ:


Բայց Աստղ ախր էտ պահը հանաքով ասացի :Sad:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Բայց Աստղ ախր էտ պահը հանաքով ասացի


 :LOL: 
Ես էլ մեկ անգամ ևս շեշտեցի Ռեալի ու Բարսելոնայի տարբերությունը :Jpit:

----------


## Gayl

> Ես էլ մեկ անգամ ևս շեշտեցի Ռեալի ու Բարսելոնայի տարբերությունը


Բայց դու տառերը լուրջ դեմքով էիր հավաքում :LOL:  չասես որտեղից գիտես, տեսել եմ :Tongue:  :LOL: 
Մեկա ոչ մի տեղ էլ չի գնա, ավելի լավ ա Ռեալը մի հատ նորմալ մարզիչ առնի:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Ես գիտեմ ում համար ա եկել, բայց գաղտնիք ա


Գաղտնիքն ուրիշների առաջ բացելու համարա :Tongue:

----------


## Ambrosine

Ռաուլ   :Rolleyes:

----------

Ungrateful (25.04.2010)

----------


## Լեո

Շնորհավոր  :Wink: 
Ուրախ եմ, որ Կական գոլ խփեց  :Smile:

----------


## Gayl

> Ռաուլ


Գոլա խփե՞լ :LOL:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Գոլա խփե՞լ


Այո :Smile:

----------


## Լեո

> Ռաուլ


Աստղ ջան, քեզ առանձնահատուկ եմ շնորվահորում՝ Ռաուլի՝ գոլ խփելու և տվյալ սմայլիկը վերջին անգամ օգտագործելու կապակցությամբ  :Jpit:

----------


## Gayl

> Այո


Արդեն տեսա, շնորհավոր, երկակի տոն է քո համար, բա կական սաստավ ա խաղացե՞լ, թե գագոի տեղն ա մտել, սայթում ինչ որ սխալ բան ա ցույց տալիս:

----------


## Ungrateful

Ռաուլը, Ռաուլավարի գոլ արեց :Jpit: , լրիվ իր ոճի մեջ՝ ճիշտ ժամանակին, ճիշտ տեղում :Love: :
Գուտիի երջանկությանը չափ չկար, Ռաուլի գոլի համար: Էդ պահը մի այլ կարգի դուրս եկավ: Չգիտեմ ինչի, բայց հպարտ զգացի ինձ  ::}: :
Կակայի մտնելն ու եղանակ ստեղծելն էլ մեկ եղան:
Չեի էլ կասկածում, որ իրար անթերի հասկանալով` 2 սիմպոները/ :Jpit: / մորթելու են` Ռոնալդուի իդեալական փոխանցումն ու Կակայի գրագետ գոլը :Good: :

----------

Սերխիո (28.04.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Աստղ ջան, քեզ առանձնահատուկ եմ շնորվահորում՝ Ռաուլի՝ գոլ խփելու և տվյալ սմայլիկը վերջին անգամ օգտագործելու կապակցությամբ


Բայց ինչն ես :Jpit: 
Էդ սմայլիկը դեռ շատ եմ օգտագործելու :Tongue:  Ապրես :Smile: 



> Արդեն տեսա, շնորհավոր, երկակի տոն է քո համար, բա կական սաստավ ա խաղացե՞լ, թե գագոի տեղն ա մտել, սայթում ինչ որ սխալ բան ա ցույց տալիս:


Փոխարինման ա մտել:

----------


## Gayl

> Ռաուլը, Ռաուլավարի գոլ արեց, լրիվ իր ոճի մեջ՝ ճիշտ ժամանակին, ճիշտ տեղում:
> Գուտիի երջանկությանը չափ չկար, Ռաուլի գոլի համար: Էդ պահը մի այլ կարգի դուրս եկավ: Չգիտեմ ինչի, բայց հպարտ զգացի ինձ :
> Կակայի մտնելն ու եղանակ ստեղծելն էլ մեկ եղան:
> Չեի էլ կասկածում, որ իրար անթերի հասկանալով` 2 սիմպոները// մորթելու են` Ռոնալդուի իդեալական փոխանցումն ու Կակայի գրագետ գոլը:


Կական ում տեղն ա մտել:

----------


## Gayl

> Բայց ինչն ես
> Էդ սմայլիկը դեռ շատ եմ օգտագործելու Ապրես
> 
> Փոխարինման ա մտել:


Գագոին ա փոխարինե՞լ:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Գագոին ա փոխարինե՞լ:


Հա, կարծեմ 73-րդ րոպեին:

----------


## Gayl

> Հա, կարծեմ 73-րդ րոպեին:


http://www.eurosport.ru/football/la-...tc289339.shtml
Տես սաղ խառնել են իրար, Ռաուլի վրա պահում եմ գրում ա Բենզեմայի տեղն ա մտել, Վան Դեռ Վառտի վրա պահում եմ գրում ա իրա տեղը Ռաուլն ա մտել:

----------


## Gayl

> http://www.eurosport.ru/football/la-...tc289339.shtml
> Տես սաղ խառնել են իրար, Ռաուլի վրա պահում եմ գրում ա Բենզեմայի տեղն ա մտել, Վան Դեռ Վառտի վրա պահում եմ գրում ա իրա տեղը Ռաուլն ա մտել:


Ավելի ճիշտ Ռաուլի պահը ընդհանրապես խառնա, բան չհասկացա:

----------


## GevSky

Բայց ասեմ որ հալալ էր Սարագոսային, արժանի կամք ու խաղ ցույց տվեցին, ստեղ կապ չունի որ Ռեալի հետ էին խաղում, բայց արժանի չէին պարտության :Smile:

----------


## Ambrosine

> http://www.eurosport.ru/football/la-...tc289339.shtml
> Տես սաղ խառնել են իրար, Ռաուլի վրա պահում եմ գրում ա Բենզեմայի տեղն ա մտել, Վան Դեռ Վառտի վրա պահում եմ գրում ա իրա տեղը Ռաուլն ա մտել:


Հա, տեսա :Wacko: 
Բայց դու վերևի փոխարինման նշանների վրա պահի, ճիշտ են ցույց տալիս: Փաստորեն, 75-րդ րոպեն էր:

----------


## Gayl

> Հա, տեսա
> Բայց դու վերևի փոխարինման նշանների վրա պահի, ճիշտ են ցույց տալիս: Փաստորեն, 75-րդ րոպեն էր:


Հա արդեն տեսա, ինձ սաստավը հետաքրքրեց դրա համար էլ այդպես նայեցի:

----------


## Tyler

Ինչքան էլ տխուր ա, Ռաուլը մենակ էդ դիրքերից էլ հիմա կարա գոլ խփի  :Jpit:  Բայց թե խի Պելեգրինին հարամ արեց ու հենց գոլից հետո հանեց - չհասկացա: 

Բայց Կական մալադեց, իրոք լավ խաղաց, իրա ներկայությունը տալիս ա էլի մի բան, Ռոնալդուի հետ որ իրար հասկացան վսյո, էլ ոչ մեկ չի դիմանա: 

Սպասենք մյուս տուրում Վիլյառեալի ջախջախիչ հաղթանակին  :Jpit:

----------

Ungrateful (25.04.2010)

----------


## Starkiller

Ռաուլը վնասվացք ստացավ, դրա համար էլ փոխարինվեց  :Sad:

----------


## Barcamaniac

Հալալ էր տղեքին. կարողացան կոտրել տասը հոգով մնացած հզորագույն թիմի դիմադրությունը: Իմ հիշելով Մեսսին սրանց հեթ-թրիք արեց: Բայց դե Կակայի գոլը լավն էր, մալադեց տղուն, լավ մտավ խաղի մեջ:

----------


## tikopx

Աշխարհնել շուրջ գա Ռեալի պես թիմ չի հայտնվի ուզումա կրվեն ու հաղթեն ես իրանց հետ եմ :Smile:

----------


## Լեո

> Աշխարհնել շուրջ գա Ռեալի պես թիմ չի հայտնվի ուզումա կրվեն ու հաղթեն ես իրանց հետ եմ


Մենք շատ ուրախ ենք, որ Ռեալի նման երկրորդը երբեք չի հայտնվի  :Jpit:

----------


## GevSky

> Սպասենք մյուս տուրում Վիլյառեալի ջախջախիչ հաղթանակին


Եղավ ջախջախիչ հաղթանակը Վիլյառեալի :Wink:

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Ո՜ւխ... Ապրի իմ ՌԵԱԼԸ... Հատկապես՝ Ռոնալդոն...

----------


## GevSky

Հալալա Ռեալին, նայում և հիանում էի նրանց խաղով, ինչպիսի տոկունություն ու մարտական ոգի դրսևորեցին և սեփական դաշտում հերոսաբար կամային հաղթանակ տարան գերհզոր Օսասունայի դեմ:

----------


## DavitH

Շնորհավորում եմ հերթական տուրում հույսը չկորցնելու համար :Hands Up:

----------


## Tyler

Բայց Ռեալի էս վերջի խաղերը շատ խնդալու են  :Jpit:  Երեկ իհարկե վերջն էր, տենց պաշտպանություն մեկ էլ երևի Իմպուլսը ունի  :Sad:  

Որ մի 2-4 չկրվան լավ ա: Կական նախորդ հանդիպման համեմատ թույլ խաղաց, բայց Ռոնալդուն փրկեց, մեջներից ինքն ա վիզ դնում, մնացածը ուղղակի քայլում են:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Մասուդ :Angry2:  :Jpit:

----------


## GevSky

Ինձ հետաքրքիրա Մայորկայի դեմ էսպիսի խաղով ինչ պետքա անեն, եթե իմանամ որ անցած տուրի Ռեալը խաղալու է անցած տուրի Մայորկայի հետ, ապա ես Մայորկայի հաղթանակի վրա մեծ գումար կդնեմ ու կկապեմ «Բարսա չեմպիոն» գործակցի հետ :Smile:

----------

Barcamaniac (04.05.2010), DavitH (06.05.2010), Yellow Raven (03.05.2010), Լեո (03.05.2010)

----------


## Սերխիո

> Ինձ հետաքրքիրա Մայորկայի դեմ էսպիսի խաղով ինչ պետքա անեն, եթե իմանամ որ անցած տուրի Ռեալը խաղալու է անցած տուրի Մայորկայի հետ, ապա ես Մայորկայի հաղթանակի վրա մեծ գումար կդնեմ ու կկապեմ «Բարսա չեմպիոն» գործակցի հետ


քուա~նշ

----------


## Yellow Raven

> քուա~նշ


Սուր :Tongue:

----------


## GevSky

> քուա~նշ


Բայց լուրջ եմ ասում, ուղղակի քիչ տոկոսով հավատում եմ որ Ռեալը ավելի լավ կխաղա, իսկ ես քանի-որ ազարտային խաղերի սիրահար չեմ ուրեմն 100 տոկոս վստահ պետկա լինեմ որ ստաոկա անեմ :Smile:

----------


## tikopx

Պիտի հույսով լինենք, որ ես տարի ռեալի բախտը կբերի ու չեմպոին կդառնա

----------


## GevSky

Դե ասա տխուրա էլի որ հույսը բախտի վրայա լինում :LOL:

----------

tikopx (06.05.2010)

----------


## DavitH

> Պիտի հույսով լինենք, որ ես տարի ռեալի բախտը կբերի ու չեմպոին կդառնա


ինչպես ասում են հույսը վերջինն ա էն աշխարհ գնում  :Smile:

----------

tikopx (06.05.2010)

----------


## Tyler

Ռոնալդուի լավագույն խաղերից մեկը, ու 27 խաղում 25 գոլ, ընդհանուր առմամբ էլ մրցաշրջանում 32  :Smile:  Կարային էդքան փող ծախսելու տեղը մենակ իրան առնեին, + Սնեյդերին ու Ռոբբենին չծախեին: 

P.S. Բայց էդ Գրաներոն ինչ կարգի ապուշ կենդանի ա  :Angry2:

----------

tikopx (06.05.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Տրաքելա ռեալը

ըտեղ թիմ չկա, միլիոններ ծախսեցին տրասվերների վրա, լրիվ անկապ, ոնց կար տենցել մնաց թիմը, հլը հակառակը մի բանել վատացավ վիճակը:

Քիչ քիչ գնումա անդունդ, զգուշացե՛ք:

----------

DavitH (06.05.2010), tikopx (06.05.2010)

----------


## Tyler

Չեմ ժխտում, որ պրոգրեսը խաղային առումով չի կարելի հսկայական համարել նախորդ տարվա համեմատ, բայց արդյունքները տպավորիչ են: Արդեն 2 խոշոր ռեկորդ էս տարի խփել են ակումբի պատմության. մեկը անընդմեջ հաղթանակների քանակը, մեկն էլ մրցաշրջանում վաստակած միավորների ու տարած հաղթանակների: 

Չնայած, որ ճիշտն ասեմ, Պրիմերայի մյուս 18 թիմերի անօգնականությունը Ռեալի ու Բարսայի առաջ ինձ ընդհանրապես չի ուրախացնում  :Sad:  Շատ անհետաքրքիր ա դառել առաջնությունը, Անգլիայի Պրեմիեր-Լիգայի հետ ուղղակի համեմատելու չի ոչ թիմերի միջին խաղամակարդակներով, ոչ էլ, առավել ևս, դիտարժանությամբ:

----------

tikopx (07.05.2010), Yellow Raven (06.05.2010), Ներսես_AM (06.05.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Դե Ռոնալդուն հասցնումա խղճուկ թիմերին գոլառատ խաղ պարգևել :Wink:  դրա համար էլ 5 խփած գնդակով առաջա Բարսելոնայից, (դա իմ կարծիքով) բայց էս տարի իր բարձրության վրա հանդես չեկավ նաև թիմի ավագ և դարպասապահ Իկեր Կասիլիասը, վերջինս 10 գնդակ ավելին է ընդունել, քան Բարսելոնայի դարպասապահ Վիկտոր Վալդեսը, որը ամբողջ 2009/2010 մրցաշրջանի ընթացքում՝ ընդունել է բոլոր առաջնության 20 թիմերից քիչ 22 գնդակ: Նենց որ Բարսելոնա Բարսելոնա Բարսելոնա... հեսա բան չմնաց, առաջնության վերջում էլ կասենք, Բարսելոնա Բարսելոնա Բարսելոնա... :Tongue:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

*Մոդերատորական.  Հիշեցնեմ գտնվում ենք Սպորտ բաժնում: Ֆուտբոլիստների գույնը, մեքենան, կամ դաջվածքը խնդրում եմ քննարկել Սպորտ բաժնից դուրս: Գրառումները ջնջված են:*

----------


## GevSky

Բայց ինչ ամոթա.... խոսքս Ռեալի առաջարկի մասինա Մեսսիի պահով.... Օրինակ իմ համար ցածրացուցիչա Ռեալի էտ արարքը.. հատկապես որ գիտի մերժվելույա ու դրանով ավելի խայտառակ լինի...

----------


## GevSky

Էս ինչ-որ ձեն ձուն չկա, չնայած որ Ռեալը 5-1 հաղթեց.... Բայց դեռ առաջնությունը չի վերջացել, մի հուսահատվեք դեռ Ռեալը շանս ունի: :Wink:

----------

Barcamaniac (09.05.2010)

----------


## Ungrateful

Էսօր, Ռեալը խփեց իր 100-րդ գոլը, ամբողջ առաջնության ընթացքում: Շնորհավոր  :Smile:  :
Խաղի մասին էլ, խոսալու բան չունեմ` հերթական ծեծն էր:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Արա բայց էս ռեալը շատ անխելքա է, Ռոնալդու-ով չավարարավեց, հիմա Մեսսի-ա ուզում դրանք չէ իրոք լավ չեն: 
Նոր կարդացի հար դրա մասին ու բերնաս բաց մնաց դրանց մտածելակերպի վրա:
Ի՞նչ կասեք սրան ռեալի ֆաներ: Դուք էլ չեք գտնում որ անկապ բլթցնում են ռեալիստները:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Էսօր, Ռեալը խփեց իր 100-րդ գոլը, ամբողջ առաջնության ընթացքում: Շնորհավոր  :
> Խաղի մասին էլ, խոսալու բան չունեմ` հերթական ծեծն էր:


Ծեծ  :Hands Up:  :LOL: 
Ինչ ծեծի մասինա խոսքը: Են որ ասում են անհույս կույս է, էտ լրիվ տեղինա ասված ես դեպքում:
Հիմա ռեալնա ծեծվածի դերու Բարսելոնայի կողմից :Tongue:

----------


## Ungrateful

> Ծեծ 
> Ինչ ծեծի մասինա խոսքը: Են որ ասում են անհույս կույս է, էտ լրիվ տեղինա ասված ես դեպքում:
> Հիմա ռեալնա ծեծվածի դերու Բարսելոնայի կողմից


Ապեր, զգում ե՞ս, որ էսօրվա խաղի մասին էր խոսքս: Ասենք, հեչ տեղին չեր՝ էս գրառումովդ իմը մեջբերելը, որտև իմ ասածի հետ հեչ կապ չունի Ռեալ-բարսա հակամարտությունը:

----------

Արծիվ (10.05.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Ապեր, զգում ե՞ս, որ էսօրվա խաղի մասին էր խոսքս: Ասենք, հեչ տեղին չեր՝ էս գրառումովդ իմը մեջբերելը, որտև իմ ասածի հետ հեչ կապ չունի Ռեալ-բարսա հակամարտությունը:


Չէ ապեր, գրառումս լրիվ տեղին էր)))

----------


## Սերխիո

> Բայց ինչ ամոթա.... խոսքս Ռեալի առաջարկի մասինա Մեսսիի պահով.... Օրինակ իմ համար ցածրացուցիչա Ռեալի էտ արարքը.. հատկապես որ գիտի մերժվելույա ու դրանով ավելի խայտառակ լինի...


ետի ենքանով ա ճիշտ, ինչքանով ,որ Ռամոսի համար , խոսքի, բարսան Ռեալին առաջարկելա ա կես միլիարդ եվրո, հավատու՞մ ես... Իհարկե ,ո՛չ, դե ուրեմն դրան էլ մի հավատա, քանի որ ֆանտաստ  լրագրողի բարբաջանք ա, ուղղակի , բարսամանների հաճելի ա նման բաներ կարդալ ու հպարտանալ, թե Ռեալը իրանց խաղացողների վրա  ա հույսը դրել...

----------

Ambrosine (12.05.2010)

----------


## Սերխիո

> Ի՞նչ կասեք սրան ռեալի ֆաներ: Դուք էլ չեք գտնում որ անկապ բլթցնում են ռեալիստները:


ես կասեմ ,որ բլթցնում են լրագրողները...

----------

REAL_ist (12.05.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Տրաքելա ռեալը
> 
> ըտեղ թիմ չկա, միլիոններ ծախսեցին տրասվերների վրա, լրիվ անկապ, ոնց կար տենցել մնաց թիմը, հլը հակառակը մի բանել վատացավ վիճակը:
> 
> Քիչ քիչ գնումա անդունդ, զգուշացե՛ք:


Լավ էլի... արդեն չեմ հիշում՝ որ թեմայում ինչ կարդացի, բայց էստեղ ընդհանուր գրեմ՝ միաժամանակ պատասխանելով նաև այս գրառմանը:
Նախ՝ չի «տրաքել» ու վիճակն էլ չի վատացել: Ճիշտ ա՝ ես կարծում եմ, որ եթե Բարսելոնային չի հաղթել, ուրեմն չպիտի չեմպիոն դառնա, բայց դա սուբյեկտիվ մոտեցում ա, Լա լիգայում ուժեղը որոշվում ա վերջնական արդյունքներով: Եղածը 1 միավոր չե՞ք առաջ: Ուրեմն էլ մի սկսեք՝ Ռեալը սենց, Ռեալը նենց... Բարսելոնան էլ իբր թե անհաղթելին ա, էլի: Երբ որ Ռեալը 10 հոգանոց թիմին հաղթեց, կարծեմ Gevsky-ն էր գրել, թե շնորհավորում ա էդպիսի մեծ հաղթանակի կապակցությամբ: Սրանից հետո էս տիպի գրառում անելուց առաջ հիշեք էն օրը, երբ Սևիլյան էր 10 հոգով, ու տեսնում եմ՝ ինչքան էիք ուրախացել խաղից հետո: 5 րոպե խաղաց, 2 գոլ խփեց: Բա ինչ կլիներ, եթե Սևիլյան 90 րոպեն էլ խաղար: Ու չիրացված գոլորը որպես փաստ չբերեք:
Իմ տեսնելով Ռեալը լավ էլ կազմավորվում ա, վերջին խաղերում որ մեծամասամբ թիմային խաղ եմ տեսնում:

----------

davidus (12.05.2010), DavitH (17.05.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Լավ էլի... արդեն չեմ հիշում՝ որ թեմայում ինչ կարդացի, բայց էստեղ ընդհանուր գրեմ՝ միաժամանակ պատասխանելով նաև այս գրառմանը:
> Նախ՝ չի «տրաքել» ու վիճակն էլ չի վատացել: Ճիշտ ա՝ ես կարծում եմ, որ եթե Բարսելոնային չի հաղթել, ուրեմն չպիտի չեմպիոն դառնա, բայց դա սուբյեկտիվ մոտեցում ա, Լա լիգայում ուժեղը որոշվում ա վերջնական արդյունքներով: Եղածը 1 միավոր չե՞ք առաջ: Ուրեմն էլ մի սկսեք՝ Ռեալը սենց, Ռեալը նենց... Բարսելոնան էլ իբր թե անհաղթելին ա, էլի: Երբ որ Ռեալը 10 հոգանոց թիմին հաղթեց, կարծեմ Gevsky-ն էր գրել, թե շնորհավորում ա էդպիսի մեծ հաղթանակի կապակցությամբ: Սրանից հետո էս տիպի գրառում անելուց առաջ հիշեք էն օրը, երբ Սևիլյան էր 10 հոգով, ու տեսնում եմ՝ ինչքան էիք ուրախացել խաղից հետո: 5 րոպե խաղաց, 2 գոլ խփեց: Բա ինչ կլիներ, եթե Սևիլյան 90 րոպեն էլ խաղար: Ու չիրացված գոլորը որպես փաստ չբերեք:
> Իմ տեսնելով Ռեալը լավ էլ կազմավորվում ա, վերջին խաղերում որ մեծամասամբ թիմային խաղ եմ տեսնում:


Հարգելի Astgh`

Ու դու հիմա կասես որ ռեալի մոտ ամեն ինչ նորմալա հա՞ 
ուր կորեցին այդ աննկարագրելի արդյունքները որ սպասվում այդ թանկարժեք ու ռեկորդային տրանսվերներից հետո՞
Ռեալի չեմպիոն դառնալ կամ չդառնալը չի որոշվում Բարսելոնային հաղթելու ու պարտվելու հետ: Ինքը նույն հաջողությամբ կարող էր Բարսելոնային հաղթել, բայց էլի չեմպիոն չդառնար: Ոչ ոք չի ասում որ Բարսելոնան անհաղթելիա այսօրվա դրությամբ, ոչ ամենևին, այսօր անհաղթելի թիմ չկա ու Բարսելոնան էլ բացառություն չի կազմում: Ուղղակի Բարսելոնան այսօր ցույցա տալիս էնպիսի ֆուտբոլ, որ հիմա ես հանգիստ կարող եմ ասել որ ինքը կարողա աշխարհում համարվել առաջին ակումբը իր խաղային բոլոր որակնրով ու այսօր դրությամբ ուշադրություն "որոշ առումներով անգերազանցելիա" դարձել շատ ու շատ գերհզոր ակումբների համար:
Դու խոսումես Ռեալի կազմավորման մասին երբ առաջնութունը արդեն վերջանումա: Հուսանք որ գոնե գալիք առաջնության ժամանակ կազմավորված Ռեալ կտեսնեք: Երազեք, երազեք, երազելը վատ բան չի: :Smile:

----------


## Gayl

> Հարգելի Astgh`
> 
> Ու դու հիմա կասես որ ռեալի մոտ ամեն ինչ նորմալա հա՞ 
> ուր կորեցին այդ աննկարագրելի արդյունքները որ սպասվում այդ թանկարժեք ու ռեկորդային տրանսվերներից հետո՞
> Ռեալի չեմպիոն դառնալ կամ չդառնալը չի որոշվում Բարսելոնային հաղթելու ու պարտվելու հետ: Ինքը նույն հաջողությամբ կարող էր Բարսելոնային հաղթել, բայց էլի չեմպիոն չդառնար: Ոչ ոք չի ասում որ Բարսելոնան անհաղթելիա այսօրվա դրությամբ, ոչ ամենևին, այսօր անհաղթելի թիմ չկա ու Բարսելոնան էլ բացառություն չի կազմում: Ուղղակի Բարսելոնան այսօր ցույցա տալիս էնպիսի ֆուտբոլ, որ հիմա ես հանգիստ կարող եմ ասել որ ինքը կարողա աշխարհում համարվել առաջին ակումբը իր խաղային բոլոր որակնրով ու այսօր դրությամբ ուշադրություն "որոշ առումներով անգերազանցելիա" դարձել շատ ու շատ գերհզոր ակումբների համար:
> Դու խոսումես Ռեալի կազմավորման մասին երբ առաջնութունը արդեն վերջանումա: Հուսանք որ գոնե գալիք առաջնության ժամանակ կազմավորված Ռեալ կտեսնեք: Երազեք, երազեք, երազելը վատ բան չի:


Նախ Բարսելոնան աշխարհում առաջինը չի և երկրորդ կարծիք չի էլ կարող լինել :Wink: 
Աստղ Ռեալին մարզիչ է հարկավոր:

----------

Ungrateful (14.05.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Նախ Բարսելոնան աշխարհում առաջինը չի և երկրորդ կարծիք չի էլ կարող լինել
> Աստղ Ռեալին մարզիչ է հարկավոր:


Իսկ ովա այսօր առաջինը՞ կարողա ես սխալվում եմ, լուսավորի խնդրում եմ:

----------


## Gayl

> Իսկ ովա այսօր առաջինը՞ կարողա ես սխալվում եմ, լուսավորի խնդրում եմ:


Ինտեռը Բարսայից ավելի ուժեղ է, իսկ առաջինը կամ Ինտեռն է կամ էլ Բավարիան:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Հարգելի Astgh`
> 
> Ու դու հիմա կասես որ ռեալի մոտ ամեն ինչ նորմալա հա՞ 
> ուր կորեցին այդ աննկարագրելի արդյունքները որ սպասվում այդ թանկարժեք ու ռեկորդային տրանսվերներից հետո՞
> Ռեալի չեմպիոն դառնալ կամ չդառնալը չի որոշվում Բարսելոնային հաղթելու ու պարտվելու հետ: Ինքը նույն հաջողությամբ կարող էր Բարսելոնային հաղթել, բայց էլի չեմպիոն չդառնար: Ոչ ոք չի ասում որ Բարսելոնան անհաղթելիա այսօրվա դրությամբ, ոչ ամենևին, այսօր անհաղթելի թիմ չկա ու Բարսելոնան էլ բացառություն չի կազմում: Ուղղակի Բարսելոնան այսօր ցույցա տալիս էնպիսի ֆուտբոլ, որ հիմա ես հանգիստ կարող եմ ասել որ ինքը կարողա աշխարհում համարվել առաջին ակումբը իր խաղային բոլոր որակնրով ու այսօր դրությամբ ուշադրություն "որոշ առումներով անգերազանցելիա" դարձել շատ ու շատ գերհզոր ակումբների համար:
> Դու խոսումես Ռեալի կազմավորման մասին երբ առաջնութունը արդեն վերջանումա: Հուսանք որ գոնե գալիք առաջնության ժամանակ կազմավորված Ռեալ կտեսնեք: Երազեք, երազեք, երազելը վատ բան չի:


Apeh Jan ջան, եթե ամեն ինչ նորմալ լիներ, չեմպիոնության հարցը վճռած կլիներ: Ես էդպիսի բան չեմ ասել:
Նույն տիպի հարցեր էլ ես կարող եմ տալ. ու՞ր կորան աննկարագրելի արդյունքները, որ սպասվում էին աշխարհի իբր թե թիվ մեկ թիմից կամ աշխարհի լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստից:
Նենց ես ասում՝ երազեք, ոնց-որ թե խոսքը ձեր բակի ֆուտբոլի թիմի մասին ա :Jpit: 



> Նախ Բարսելոնան աշխարհում առաջինը չի և երկրորդ կարծիք չի էլ կարող լինել
> Աստղ Ռեալին մարզիչ է հարկավոր:


Համաձայն եմ. դեռ շուտվանից եմ էդ կարծիքին: Պելեգրինին էլ չդարձավ էն մարզիչը, որը այդքան անհրաժեշտ է :Sad:

----------

Gayl (14.05.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Apeh Jan ջան, եթե ամեն ինչ նորմալ լիներ, չեմպիոնության հարցը վճռած կլիներ: Ես էդպիսի բան չեմ ասել:
> Նույն տիպի հարցեր էլ ես կարող եմ տալ. ու՞ր կորան աննկարագրելի արդյունքները, որ սպասվում էին աշխարհի իբր թե թիվ մեկ թիմից կամ աշխարհի լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստից:
> Նենց ես ասում՝ երազեք, ոնց-որ թե խոսքը ձեր բակի ֆուտբոլի թիմի մասին ա
> 
> Համաձայն եմ. դեռ շուտվանից եմ էդ կարծիքին: Պելեգրինին էլ չդարձավ էն մարզիչը, որը այդքան անհրաժեշտ է


Էլի ամեն ինչ նորմալա, ու չեմպիոնության հարցնել պարզա արդեն, ուրեմն մի հատ խղճուկ թիմի չի՞ կարողանալու հաղթել:
Մեր բակի ֆուտբոլի թիմը ինչ կապ ուներ Բարսելոնայի հետ:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Էլի ամեն ինչ նորմալա, ու չեմպիոնության հարցնել պարզա արդեն, ուրեմն մի հատ խղճուկ թիմի չի՞ կարողանալու հաղթել:
> Մեր բակի ֆուտբոլի թիմը ինչ կապ ուներ Բարսելոնայի հետ:


Գրածս վերաբերում էր Ռեալին, որ եթե ամեն ինչ նորմալ լիներ, վաղուց չեմպիոն հռչակված կլիներ, ոչ թե 2-րդ հորիզոնականում կլիներ:
Իսկ ձեր բակի ֆուտբոլի թիմը այնքանով կապ ուներ Բարսելոնայի հետ, ինչքանով որ Ռեալը՝ երազելու:

----------


## Ungrateful

Անձամբ ես կուզենայի, որ Ռեալը մարզեր՝ ինտերի Մոուրինյոն...
Ֆանտաստիկ մարզիչ ա էդ մարդը: Իրա մարտավարություններն էլ եմ հավանում, կարծում եմ կկարողանար շատ բանով օգնել Ռեալին:
Էդ մարդը, ոչնչացրեց բարսային: Բարսա - Ինտեր 2 խաղերն էլ հիացմունքով էի նայում... մանավանդ 2-րդ խաղում՝ մի ուրիշ ձև զարմացրեց Մոուրինյոն:

----------

Ապե Ջան (14.05.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Գրածս վերաբերում էր Ռեալին, որ եթե ամեն ինչ նորմալ լիներ, վաղուց չեմպիոն հռչակված կլիներ, ոչ թե 2-րդ հորիզոնականում կլիներ:
> Իսկ ձեր բակի ֆուտբոլի թիմը այնքանով կապ ուներ Բարսելոնայի հետ, ինչքանով որ Ռեալը՝ երազելու:


Կապրենք կտեսնենք))

----------


## Gayl

> Անձամբ ես կուզենայի, որ Ռեալը մարզեր՝ ինտերի Մոուրինյոն...
> Ֆանտաստիկ մարզիչ ա էդ մարդը: Իրա մարտավարություններն էլ եմ հավանում, կարծում եմ կկարողանար շատ բանով օգնել Ռեալին:
> Էդ մարդը, ոչնչացրեց բարսային: Բարսա - Ինտեր 2 խաղերն էլ հիացմունքով էի նայում... մանավանդ 2-րդ խաղում՝ մի ուրիշ ձև զարմացրեց Մոուրինյոն:


Ապեր գոնե ուրիշին ուզեիր, ախր Մոուրինիոն միայն արդյունք է ապահովում, բայց իրա խաղերը նայել չի լինում, հա իհարկե չեմպիոն դառնալը շատ կարևոր է, բայց ում է պետք է այն ակումբը, որը չի կարողանում գեղեցիկ խաղ ցույց տալ:

----------


## Ungrateful

> Ապեր գոնե ուրիշին ուզեիր, ախր Մոուրինիոն միայն արդյունք է ապահովում, բայց իրա խաղերը նայել չի լինում, հա իհարկե չեմպիոն դառնալը շատ կարևոր է, բայց ում է պետք է այն ակումբը, որը չի կարողանում գեղեցիկ խաղ ցույց տալ:


Իմ իմանալով, այ հենց դրա պատճառով էլ, Ռեալը հրաժարվեց Կապելլոից: Բայց էդ մարդը, իրանց չեմպիոն սարքեց:
Մոուրինյոի պահով էլ՝ ինքը ճիշտ մարզիչ ա, պետք եղած ժամանակ շեշտը դնում ա պաշտպանության վրա /ու լավ ա դնում` ապացույց` բարսայի դեմ խաղը/, որն ահավոր անհրաժեշտ ա Ռեալին… Իսկ սիրուն խաղ ցույց տվողներ՝ շատ ունենք  :Wink: : Օրինակ` չեմ կարծում, որ Ռոնալդուն կարող ա իր խաղաոճը փոխի  :Smile:  : + Նոր ձեռքբերում ունենք` Անխել Դի Մարիա: Արգենտինացի ջահել տղա ա... որը ընտիր խաղ ա ցույց տալիս ու այս տարի Արգենտինայի հավաքականում ա ընդգրկվել: Էդ տղու վիդեոները երկար ուսումնասիրել եմ` Ռոնալդուի ոճի մեջ ա + տիրապետում ա հիանալի փոխանցումների: Մի խոսքով` Մոուրինյոն, չեր խանգարի  :Jpit:  :

----------


## Gayl

> Իմ իմանալով, այ հենց դրա պատճառով էլ, Ռեալը հրաժարվեց Կապելլոից: Բայց էդ մարդը, իրանց չեմպիոն սարքեց:
> Մոուրինյոի պահով էլ՝ ինքը ճիշտ մարզիչ ա, պետք եղած ժամանակ շեշտը դնում ա պաշտպանության վրա /ու լավ ա դնում` ապացույց` բարսայի դեմ խաղը/, որն ահավոր անհրաժեշտ ա Ռեալին… Իսկ սիրուն խաղ ցույց տվողներ՝ շատ ունենք : Օրինակ` չեմ կարծում, որ Ռոնալդուն կարող ա իր խաղաոճը փոխի  : + Նոր ձեռքբերում ունենք` Անխել Դի Մարիա: Արգենտինացի ջահել տղա ա... որը ընտիր խաղ ա ցույց տալիս ու այս տարի Արգենտինայի հավաքականում ա ընդգրկվել: Էդ տղու վիդեոները երկար ուսումնասիրել եմ` Ռոնալդուի ոճի մեջ ա + տիրապետում ա հիանալի փոխանցումների: Մի խոսքով` Մոուրինյոն, չեր խանգարի  :


Ռեալի պաշտպանները էլի վատը չեն, չնայած մի երկու հոգի չէր խանգարի:Ոչ թե խաղացողներն են իրենց ոճը փոխում այլ փոխվում է ակումբի տակտիկան, եթե օրինակ Ռեալը խաղում էր 3 հարձակվողով հետո կարող է խաղալ 2 ով և այլն, բռատ Ինտեռ-Բարսա խաղի սաստավը ինքդ տես, ի դեպ Ստանկովիչն էլ հարձակվող չի:http://www.eurosport.ru/football/cha...tc342098.shtml

----------


## GevSky

> Անձամբ ես կուզենայի, որ Ռեալը մարզեր՝ ինտերի Մոուրինյոն...
> Ֆանտաստիկ մարզիչ ա էդ մարդը: Իրա մարտավարություններն էլ եմ հավանում, կարծում եմ կկարողանար շատ բանով օգնել Ռեալին:
> Էդ մարդը, ոչնչացրեց բարսային: Բարսա - Ինտեր 2 խաղերն էլ հիացմունքով էի նայում... մանավանդ 2-րդ խաղում՝ մի ուրիշ ձև զարմացրեց Մոուրինյոն:


Նենց անբնական բառեր ես օգտագործում, եթե 2 խաղի արդյունքով Ինտեռը անցավ, ու վերջում ընդամենը մի գոլ ավել եթե Բարսան խփեր կանցներ... դա կոչվումա ոչնչացրե՞ց.... Խնդալույա ուղղակի, հա Բարսան լինում են դեպքեր, որ պարտվումա, բայց չի ոչնչացվում նույնիսկ փոխաբերական իմաստով... հատկապես վերջին 2 տարին:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Դե էլի վատ չի 2-րդ տեղա էլի.... Լավա որ հլը 2-րդա, այլ ոչ թե 3-րդ կամ 4-րդ շնորհավորում եմ:

----------


## GevSky

> *ու՞ր կորան աննկարագրելի արդյունքները, որ սպասվում էին աշխարհի իբր թե թիվ մեկ թիմից կամ աշխարհի լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստից:*


Աստղ ջան որտեղ տեսար որ աննկարագրելի արդյունքները կորել են, կամ ինչ պետքա աներ առանց իբր աշխարհի թիվ 1 ֆուտբոլիստը, որ չի արել... կասե՞ս:
Իսկ ես կասեմ, որ հավաքեց թիմը 99 միավոր, Վալդեսը շահեց զամորայի գավաթը, իսկ Մեսսին շահեց ոսկե կոշիկ ու Պիչիչի :Smile:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Աստղ ջան որտեղ տեսար որ աննկարագրելի արդյունքները կորել են, կամ ինչ պետքա աներ առանց իբր աշխարհի թիվ 1 ֆուտբոլիստը, որ չի արել... կասե՞ս:
> Իսկ ես կասեմ, որ հավաքեց թիմը 99 միավոր, Վալդեսը շահեց զամորայի գավաթը, իսկ Մեսսին շահեց ոսկե կոշիկ ու Պիչիչի


Բարսելոնան հաստատ էն անպարտելի թիմը չի, ինչպես ներկայացնում են Բարսելոնայի երկրպագուներից շատերը: Աննկարագրելի արդյունքների մասին էլ ձեր համախոհը խոսեց, ես էլ իմ հարցերը տվեցի: Միայն Իսպանիայի չեմպիոն դառնալը աննկարագրելի արդյունք չի: Համ էլ ֆուտբոլիստին չեմ անվանել՝ իբր թե թիվ մեկ, այլ՝ թիմը :Wink:  Այսօր չկա մի թիմ, որը որ բացահայտ լավագույնը կարող է կոչվել:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Բարսելոնան հաստատ էն անպարտելի թիմը չի, ինչպես ներկայացնում են Բարսելոնայի երկրպագուներից շատերը: Աննկարագրելի արդյունքների մասին էլ ձեր համախոհը խոսեց, ես էլ իմ հարցերը տվեցի: Միայն Իսպանիայի չեմպիոն դառնալը աննկարագրելի արդյունք չի: Համ էլ ֆուտբոլիստին չեմ անվանել՝ իբր թե թիվ մեկ, այլ՝ թիմը Այսօր չկա մի թիմ, որը որ բացահայտ լավագույնը կարող է կոչվել:


Ամբողջ աշխատարհի վրա մինչև էսօր չի եղել ու դժվար էլ լինի անպարտելի թիմ Astgh...

----------


## GevSky

Անպարտելի թիմ գոյություն չունի ու պետք ել չի լինի, թե չե անհետաքրքիր կլիներ.... Ես ընդամենը ասում եմ որ հիմիկվա Բարսայի նման ոչ մի թիմ ներկա պահին խաղ ցույց չի տալիս... անկախ նրանից որ Բարսան հազարից մեկ կարա պարտվի: անպարտելիության մասին խոսք չի կարող լինել... Չնայած Բարսան շատ մոտիկ էր էս տարի պրիմերան առանց պարտություն անցկացնելուն... ընդամենը 1 պարտություն 38 խաղից կարծում եմ վատ արդյունք չէ :Smile: 
Հ.Գ. Նենց կուզեմ Աստղը սրտանց շնորհավորի մեզ Բարսայի հաղթանակի կապակցությամբ :Smile:

----------


## Լեո

Խեղճ, ձեռնունայն Ռեալ...  Խեղճ, ունայն Պերես  :Cray:   :Sad:   :Cry:   :Sorry: 

Ոչինչ, Ռեալ ջան, չհուսահատվես, էսքան տարի որ դիմացել ես, մի 20 տարի էլ կդիմանաս  :Wink:  Պերեսը հո՞ անմահ չէ, մի օր կմեռնի  :Wink:  ... ու դու էլ կծաղկես  :Smile:

----------


## Davo'o

> Ոչինչ, Ռեալ ջան, չհուսահատվես, էսքան տարի որ դիմացել ես, մի 20 տարի էլ կդիմանաս


Ռեալը վերջին անգամ չեմպիոն է դարձել 2008-ին՝ ընդամենը երկու տարի առաջ: Չնայած իհարկե, երկու տարի առանց տիտղոս մնալը էսքա՜ն տարի է «Ռեալի» համար, ի տարբերություն «Բարսելոնայի», որ 2000-ից 2005-ը չգիտեր (արագ թռած հինգ տարիներ), թե ինչ է չեմպիոնությունը:

----------

Vaho (17.05.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Ռեալի» պաշտպան Սերխիո Ռամոսին հիասթափեցրել է այն, որ չեմպիոնության համար պայքարում իր թիմը զիջեց «Բարսելոնային»:


«Միշտ էլ դառը զգացողություններ ես ապրում, երբ մրցաշրջանն ավարտում ես առանց տիտղոսի: Սակայն հիմա զղջալու ժամանակը չէ: Սեփական սխալների վրա պետք է սովորել:


«Բարսելոնան» հրաշալի մրցաշրջան անցկացրեց, և այդ կապակցությամբ կարելի է շնորհավորել նրանց», - Ռամոսի խոսքերն է մեջբերում ակումբի պաշտոնական կայքը:

Աղբյուը

----------

Yellow Raven (18.05.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Մանուել Պելլեգրինին հրաժեշտ է տվել Մադրիդի «Ռեալի» ֆուտբոլիստներին երեկ կայացած վերականգնողական մարզման ժամանակ:

Չիլիացի մասնագետը դեռ պետք է հանդիպի ակումբի ղեկավարության հետ ֆինանսական փոխհատուցման հարցը լուծելու և պայմանագիրը ժամկետից շուտ խզելու համար, տեղեկացնում է AS պարբերականը:

Մարզումից հետո Պելլեգրինին հանդիպել է գլխավոր տնօրեն Խորխե Վալդանոյին ու մարզական տնօրեն Միգել Պարդեսային և մոտ 15 րոպե զրուցել է նրանց հետ:

Վալդանոն տեղեկացրել է Պելլեգրինիին, որ հաջորդ մրցաշրջանում նա ցավոք այլևս չի գլխավորելու «Ռեալը»:

Պաշտոնական հայտարարություններ առայժմ չեն արվել, սակայն արդեն գալիք շաբաթվա սկզբնամասին կողմերը, ամենայն հավանականությամբ, կգան ընդհանուր համաձայնության:

Աղբյուրը

----------

Ambrosine (19.05.2010), Yellow Raven (19.05.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Աստղ ջան որտեղ տեսար որ աննկարագրելի արդյունքները կորել են, կամ ինչ պետքա աներ առանց իբր աշխարհի թիվ 1 ֆուտբոլիստը, որ չի արել... կասե՞ս:
> Իսկ ես կասեմ, որ հավաքեց թիմը 99 միավոր, Վալդեսը շահեց զամորայի գավաթը, իսկ Մեսսին շահեց ոսկե կոշիկ ու Պիչիչի


Երևի միայն Վալդեսը կարող է հպարտանալ էտ զամորայի գավաթով :LOL: 
Ինձ ծանոթ որոշ Բարսայի երկրպագուներ ասում են Վալդեսին տվեցին լավագայուն դարպասապահի կոչումը :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Արծիվ

Ռեալ Մադրիդը 31 անգամ LA Liga չեմպիոնա եղել՝
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/La_Liga#Champions

----------


## GevSky

> Երևի միայն Վալդեսը կարող է հպարտանալ էտ զամորայի գավաթով
> Ինձ ծանոթ որոշ Բարսայի երկրպագուներ ասում են Վալդեսին տվեցին լավագայուն դարպասապահի կոչումը


  Արի ռեալ նայենք ու Կասիլյասի PR-ը մի կողմ դնենք ու կտեսնենք որ Վալդեսը  2 տարիա Կասիլյասից ավելի բարձր խաղա ցույց տալիս: Կապ չունեն թիմերի խաղերը հատ-հատ իրանց սեյվերը նայի ով ինչ հարվածներ ու քանի հատ են պահել.... Ուղղակի անունը դուրսա եկել Կասիլյաս-կասիլյաս, վայ ոնց կարա իրանից ուժեղ լինեն :Smile:

----------


## GevSky

> Ռեալ Մադրիդը 31 անգամ LA Liga չեմպիոնա եղել՝
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/La_Liga#Champions


Էտ թեման շուտվանից ծեծվածա արդեն, մի ստիպի հիշել Ֆրանկոյին :Smile: 
Հ.Գ. Կարևորը ամենառաջին չեմպիոնը Բարսանա եղել :Wink:  Իսկ անցյալ 31 հաղթանակներով հպարտանալն ու ուրախանալը Ռեալիստների դեպքում շատ նորմալա :LOL:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Հ.Գ. Նենց կուզեմ Աստղը սրտանց շնորհավորի մեզ Բարսայի հաղթանակի կապակցությամբ


Ես էլ կուզեմ  :Jpit:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Էտ թեման շուտվանից ծեծվածա արդեն, մի ստիպի հիշել Ֆրանկոյին
> Հ.Գ. Կարևորը ամենառաջին չեմպիոնը Բարսանա եղել Իսկ անցյալ 31 հաղթանակներով հպարտանալն ու ուրախանալը Ռեալիստների դեպքում շատ նորմալա


Համամիտ եմ:
Բա խեղճ մարդիկ ինչ անեն որ ես տարի չեմպիոն չունեն:

----------


## Արծիվ

> Էտ թեման շուտվանից ծեծվածա արդեն, մի ստիպի հիշել Ֆրանկոյին
> Հ.Գ. Կարևորը ամենառաջին չեմպիոնը Բարսանա եղել Իսկ անցյալ 31 հաղթանակներով հպարտանալն ու ուրախանալը Ռեալիստների դեպքում շատ նորմալա


Իսկ ո՞վ ասաց քեզ որ ես հպարտանում եմ  :LOL:  ես պարզապես ուզում էի ասել որ Ռեալին հասնող չկա մինչև հիմա ու Բարսելոնայի ամենառաջին չեմպիոնության տիտղոսը ողջունելիա բայց դա էական չի քանի որ միևնույն է Ռեալը առաջատարնա  :Tongue:  Ես երկու թիմերին էլ հավանում եմ ու ես Ռեալիստ չեմ  :Wink:  բայց միևնույնա առաջատարը մնումա առաջատար Բարսելոնիստ ջան:
Ի՞նչ ես կարծում Իսպանիան կվերցնի Աշխարհի Առաջնության Գավաթը, օրինակ ես այդպես չեմ կարծում, իսկ դու՞

----------


## Արծիվ

> Արի ռեալ նայենք ու Կասիլյասի PR-ը մի կողմ դնենք ու կտեսնենք որ Վալդեսը  2 տարիա Կասիլյասից ավելի բարձր խաղա ցույց տալիս: Կապ չունեն թիմերի խաղերը հատ-հատ իրանց սեյվերը նայի ով ինչ հարվածներ ու քանի հատ են պահել.... Ուղղակի անունը դուրսա եկել Կասիլյաս-կասիլյաս, վայ ոնց կարա իրանից ուժեղ լինեն


Գեվ ես համաձայն չեմ քեզ հետ ու կարող եմ փաստել որ Կասիլասը համարվում է # 1 դարպասապահը աշխարհում, ահա խնդրեմ ապացույցը՝

http://sportige.com/best-goalies-pre-2010/

Ահա խնդրեմ մեկ ուրիշը՝  

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IFFHS_W...est_Goalkeeper

Այ այստեղ նա երկրորդնա քանի որ շատ ֆուտբոլասերների կարծիքով *Gianluigi Buffon (Italy)* համարվում առաջին դարպասապահը, իսկ քո ասած Վալդեսը չկա որևէ ցուցակում հարգելիս  :Smile: 

http://worldsoccer.about.com/od/inte...oalkeepers.htm

Փաստորեն աշխարհի այսօրվա 3 լավագույն դարպասապահներն են՝ *Iker Casillas (Spain), Gianluigi Buffon (Italy), Julio Cesar (Brazil)*

----------


## Gayl

> Արի ռեալ նայենք ու Կասիլյասի PR-ը մի կողմ դնենք ու կտեսնենք որ Վալդեսը  2 տարիա Կասիլյասից ավելի բարձր խաղա ցույց տալիս: Կապ չունեն թիմերի խաղերը հատ-հատ իրանց սեյվերը նայի ով ինչ հարվածներ ու քանի հատ են պահել.... Ուղղակի անունը դուրսա եկել Կասիլյաս-կասիլյաս, վայ ոնց կարա իրանից ուժեղ լինեն


 :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:  Ապեր մեռաաաաաա, մենակ դու սենց բան կարայիր ասեիր :Smile:  
Կարծում եմ անիմաստ է ինչ որ համեմատություն անելը, ավելի ճիշտ ամոթել ա Կասսիլասին համեմատենք Վալդեսի հետ :Wink:  դե լավ ՊՌ ն կապ չունի շուտով աշխարհի խաղերն են, դե իհարկե Իսպանիան դարպասապահ է ունենալու և քո կարծիքով ո՞վ է լինելու :Smile:  դե լավ եթե ասես ՊՌ ի շնորհիվա ուրեմն քեզ ուրիշ բան կասեմ. բռատ բա երկրորդ դարպասապահը ո՞վ է լինելու :LOL:  :LOL:  մենակ թե չասես Ռեյնայի անունը ավելի շատա տարածված:
Հետաքրքիր է, Վալդեսը գոնե երրորդ դարպասապահ կլինի, թե հավաքական չեն էլ վերձնի :Wink:

----------

Ambrosine (21.05.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Գեվ ես համաձայն չեմ քեզ հետ ու կարող եմ փաստել որ Կասիլասը համարվում է # 1 դարպասապահը աշխարհում, ահա խնդրեմ ապացույցը՝
> 
> http://sportige.com/best-goalies-pre-2010/
> 
> Ահա խնդրեմ մեկ ուրիշը՝  
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IFFHS_W...est_Goalkeeper
> 
> Այ այստեղ նա երկրորդնա քանի որ շատ ֆուտբոլասերների կարծիքով *Gianluigi Buffon (Italy)* համարվում առաջին դարպասապահը, իսկ քո ասած Վալդեսը չկա որևէ ցուցակում հարգելիս 
> ...


Ապեր ի՞նչ Վալդես, էտ ովա՞ :LOL: , որ մի հատ էլ չարչարվել ես էսքան  նյութ ես հավաքել, իսկ քո ցուցակը կարող եմ երկրացնել Վան Դեռ Սառ,Չեխ(Պրեմիեր լիգայի լավագույն դարպասապահ), Գիվեն, Գոմես, Ռեինա և այսքանը միայն Պրեմիեր Լիգայից, ովքեր հազար գլուխ բարձր են Վալդեսից:

----------

Արծիվ (21.05.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Ապեր ի՞նչ Վալդես, էտ ովա՞, որ մի հատ էլ չարչարվել ես էսքան  նյութ ես հավաքել, իսկ քո ցուցակը կարող եմ երկրացնել Վան Դեռ Սառ,Չեխ(Պրեմիեր լիգայի լավագույն դարպասապահ), Գիվեն, Գոմես, Ռեինա և այսքանը միայն Պրեմիեր Լիգայից, ովքեր հազար գլուխ բարձր են Վալդեսից:


Ապեր Վալդեսը էն դարպասափահնա, որ կոնկրետ էս մրցաշրաջանում ամենաքիչ գոլերնա բաց թողել:
Ու էտ քիչ բան չի: Կարար թող Կասիլյասնել քիչ բաց թողներ: Իսկ էս մարդը կարողացելա:
Էսօր պետքա հպարտանանք իրա ցուցանիշերով, նաև երկրի չեմպիոնա դառնցել:

----------


## Gayl

> Ապեր Վալդեսը էն դարպասափահնա, որ կոնկրետ էս մրցաշրաջանում ամենաքիչ գոլերնա բաց թողել:
> Ու էտ քիչ բան չի: Կարար թող Կասիլյասնել քիչ բաց թողներ: Իսկ էս մարդը կարողացելա:
> Էսօր պետքա հպարտանանք իրա ցուցանիշերով, նաև երկրի չեմպիոնա դառնցել:


Եվ դա չի նշանակում, որ ինքը կարող է համեմատվել Կասսիլասի հետ:Բարսան չի թողնում, որ հակառակորդը հարվածի դարպասին, դրա համար էլ Վալդեսը քիչ ա գոլ կերել, թե չէ որ քո ասելով լինի ու Իսպանիայի հավաքականի մարզիչը այդպես չափի ուրեմն Վալդեսին սաստավ պետք է խաղացնի, բայց իրականում հարց ա Վալդեսը հավաքականում կխաղա, թե երրորդ դարպասապահը կլինի և հետո Վալդեսը ավելի քիչ գնդակա բաց թողել քան Իտալիայի, Անգլիայի և Գերմանիայի ցանկացած դարպասապահ, բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ Վալդեսը կարող է համեմատվել ասենք Սեզարի հետ:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Եվ դա չի նշանակում, որ ինքը կարող է համեմատվել Կասսիլասի հետ:Բարսան չի թողնում, որ հակառակորդը հարվածի դարպասին, դրա համար էլ Վալդեսը քիչ ա գոլ կերել, թե չէ որ քո ասելով լինի ու Իսպանիայի հավաքականի մարզիչը այդպես չափի ուրեմն Վալդեսին սաստավ պետք է խաղացնի, բայց իրականում հարց ա Վալդեսը հավաքականում կխաղա, թե երրորդ դարպասապահը կլինի և հետո Վալդեսը ավելի քիչ գնդակա բաց թողել քան Իտալիայի, Անգլիայի և Գերմանիայի ցանկացած դարպասապահ, բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ Վալդեսը կարող է համեմատվել ասենք Սեզարի հետ:


Ես փորձում եմ են եզրերը ցույց տամ որ էսօր առկյա:
Քիչ քիչ մոտենումա լավ...

----------


## Gayl

> Ես փորձում եմ են եզրերը ցույց տամ որ էսօր առկյա:
> Քիչ քիչ մոտենումա լավ...


Իսկ ես փորձում եմ ապացուցել, որ դրանք հիմնավոր պատճառներ չեն, ինչ էլ ասեք ինչքան էլ գովաք մի բան հիշեք՝ Վալդեսը Իսպանիայի հավաքականի կամ երրորդ դարպասապահն է կամ էլ ընդհանրապես հավաքականում այդպիսի մարդ չկա, իսկ լավագույնները երբեք երրորդ չեն լինում :Wink:

----------

Արծիվ (21.05.2010)

----------


## Արծիվ

> Ապեր Վալդեսը էն դարպասափահնա, որ կոնկրետ էս մրցաշրաջանում ամենաքիչ գոլերնա բաց թողել:
> Ու էտ քիչ բան չի: Կարար թող Կասիլյասնել քիչ բաց թողներ: Իսկ էս մարդը կարողացելա:
> Էսօր պետքա հպարտանանք իրա ցուցանիշերով, նաև երկրի  չեմպիոնա դառնցել:


Ապեհ ջան Կասիլյասի բաց թողնելով կամ չթողնելով չի եթե տվյալ պահին թիմը անհաջողա խաղում դա չի նշանակում որ Կասիլյասը գոլքիփեր չի, եթե նույն ինքը Կասիլյասը լիներ Բարսելոնայի գոլքիփերը ապա նա Վալդեսից ավել քիչ գնդակ կընդուներ իր սեփական դարպասը և եթե գոլքիփերը շատա գնդակ ուտում դրա հիմնական պատճառը պաշտպաններն են:

----------


## Արծիվ

> Ապեր ի՞նչ Վալդես, էտ ովա՞, որ մի հատ էլ չարչարվել ես էսքան  նյութ ես հավաքել, իսկ քո ցուցակը կարող եմ երկրացնել Վան Դեռ Սառ,Չեխ(Պրեմիեր լիգայի լավագույն դարպասապահ), Գիվեն, Գոմես, Ռեինա և այսքանը միայն Պրեմիեր Լիգայից, ովքեր հազար գլուխ բարձր են Վալդեսից:


Գայլ ջան սրանով ես ուզում էի ասել որ Կասիլյասը ռեյտինք ունի և իզուր չի որ նա զբաղեցնում է 1-2 տեղերը և եթե էսօր Վալդեսը քիչ գնդակա բաց թողնում իր դարպասը դա Բարսելոնայի պաշտպանների խաղի շնորհիվ է և նույնը կարելի էր և ասել Ռեալի վերաբերյալ եթե այսօր այդ թիմի պաշտպանությունը և առհասարակ ամբողջ թիմը լավ խաղար: Կասիլյասը ի՞նչ անի որ էսօրվա Ռեալը չի կարում խաղալ:

----------


## GevSky

> Ապեր ի՞նչ Վալդես, էտ ովա՞, որ մի հատ էլ չարչարվել ես էսքան  նյութ ես հավաքել, իսկ քո ցուցակը կարող եմ երկրացնել Վան Դեռ Սառ,Չեխ(Պրեմիեր լիգայի լավագույն դարպասապահ), Գիվեն, Գոմես, Ռեինա և այսքանը միայն Պրեմիեր Լիգայից, ովքեր հազար գլուխ բարձր են Վալդեսից:


Ես Լա լիգայի մասին էի խոսում: Հենց էս ու նախորդ մրցաշրջանում Կասիլյասը Վալդեսի մոտ չէր երևում, ես չգիտեմ ինչով եմ չափում լավն ու վատը, բայց կարամ ասեմ որ անցած տարի էլ բարսան Վալդեսի շնորհիվ դառավ ՉԼ հաղթող, էս տարի էլ Լա լիգայի... Եթե հիշենք Դրոգբայից սեյվերն ու Վալենսիայի Ժիգիչից սեյվը որը 3 միավոր պարգևեց էն դեպքում որ 1 միավորով էր առաջ Ռեալից :Smile: 
Իսկ թե հավաքականում ինչի չկա, կարծում եմ շատերինա զարմացնում, միգուցե իրա կատալոնացի լինելու գործոնը կա ու մարզիչի մեծ ընտրությունը իսպանական դարպասապահների մեջ... Ամեն դեպքում էս տարի հավաքականում ընդգրկվելա, չնայած առաջինը չի: Բայց լրիվ կարար առաջինը լիներ:

----------


## GevSky

Անգլիական «Լիվերպուլի» նախկին գլխավոր մարզիչ Ռաֆայել Բենիտեսը խոստովանել է, որ չի համարում Ժոզե Մոուրինյոյին իդեալական մարզիչ Մադրիդի «Ռեալի» համար:
    «Ես գիտեմ, որ Մոուրինյոն շատ է երազել «Ռեալում» աշխատելու մասին, բայց ես վստահ չեմ, որ նա այն մարզիչն է, ով անհրաժեշտ է մադրիդյան թիմին: Պելլեգրինին հիանալի աշխատանք է կատարել և արժանի է հարգանքի: Քանզի նա դեռ շարունակում է մնալ թիմի գլխավոր մարզիչ, ապա այդքան էլ հաճելի չէ լսել այն մասին, թե ով է քեզ փոխարինելու»
Աղբյուր

Ես ինքս կողմ եմ էս տեսակետին, որովհետև ես միշտ ասել եմ հաջողությանը կայունության մեջ է... Ու երևի միակ մարդն էի, որ պաշտպանում էի Պելլեգրինիին: Բայց դե անցած տարի էլ ուրախանում էին որ Ռոնալդու և Կակա եկավ իսկ Սնեյդերն ու Ռոբենը գնացին, հետո հասկացան շատերը տարբերությունը և որ էտ անտեր հաջողությունը փողից կախվածա բայց ոչ էդքան: Նենց որ ամեն մի նորեկ մի քար հանումա Ռեալի հիմքերից, տեսնենք հիմա Մայկոնին Ինտեռից հանող Մոուրինյոն ինչ քար կտանի Ռեալից հետագայում... հլա բոլորը տաք են չեն զգում :Smile:  
Հաջողություն ամեն դեպքում Ռեալին իրա քաղաքականության մեջ... չնայած որ խիստ կասկածում եմ :Smile:

----------


## Farfalla

> Անգլիական «Լիվերպուլի» *նախկին* գլխավոր մարզիչ Ռաֆայել Բենիտեսը


sorry, որ թեմայից շեղվում եմ, բայց Բենիտեսը դեռ «Լիվերպուլի» գլխավոր մարզիչն է :Smile:

----------

Gayl (21.05.2010)

----------


## GevSky

> sorry, որ թեմայից շեղվում եմ, բայց Բենիտեսը դեռ «Լիվերպուլի» գլխավոր մարզիչն է


Հա ճիշտ ես, էտ կայքում սխալները շատ են, ես տառասխալներ եմ ուղղում ինչքան տենում եմ բայց էտ բառին ուշադրություն չէի դարձրել... Լավ թեմայից չշեղվենք.. ուզում եմ իմանալ մնացածի կարծիքը Ռեալի մարզչական թեմայի վերաբերյալ:

----------


## Gayl

> Ես Լա լիգայի մասին էի խոսում: Հենց էս ու նախորդ մրցաշրջանում Կասիլյասը Վալդեսի մոտ չէր երևում, ես չգիտեմ ինչով եմ չափում լավն ու վատը, բայց կարամ ասեմ որ անցած տարի էլ բարսան Վալդեսի շնորհիվ դառավ ՉԼ հաղթող, էս տարի էլ Լա լիգայի... Եթե հիշենք Դրոգբայից սեյվերն ու Վալենսիայի Ժիգիչից սեյվը որը 3 միավոր պարգևեց էն դեպքում որ 1 միավորով էր առաջ Ռեալից
> Իսկ թե հավաքականում ինչի չկա, կարծում եմ շատերինա զարմացնում, միգուցե իրա կատալոնացի լինելու գործոնը կա ու մարզիչի մեծ ընտրությունը իսպանական դարպասապահների մեջ... Ամեն դեպքում էս տարի հավաքականում ընդգրկվելա, չնայած առաջինը չի: Բայց լրիվ կարար առաջինը լիներ:


Արի կատալոնացի բառը խաղալիք մի սարքի, որովհետև Իսպանիայի հավաքականի կեսը կատալոնացիներ են, այնպես , որ այդ տարբերակը բացառում ենք և ամենահետաքրքիրը այն է, որ Վալդեսը անգամ երկրորդը չի:
Կարող եմ լավ դարպասապահին մի քանի գծեր ասեմ.
Հզոր ռեակցիա, ճիշտ դիրք գրավելու ունակություն, գնդակը ձեռների մեջ պահելու ունակությունը(Վալդեսը ատբիտ շատ ա անում և դա արդեն թերություն ա), հզոր ցատկ և այլն:
Այս ունակություններից և ոչ մեկն էլ Վալդեսի մոտ գերզարգացած չեն ի տարբերություն Կասսիլասի:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Վալդեսը(ինչպես նաև Բարսելոնայի ևս 7 ֆուտբոլիստներ) Իսպանիայի հավաքականի կազմում կմասնակցի Աշխարհի Առաջնությանը :Smile:

----------


## Gayl

> Վալդեսը կմասնակցի Աշխարհի Առաջնությանը


Բայց միայն աթոռին նստած :Wink:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Բայց միայն աթոռին նստած


Համենայն դեպս մարդը առաջխաղացումա ապրում, իսկ Կասիլյասը քանի տարիա նույն տեղում դոփումա :LOL:  :LOL:

----------

Ապե Ջան (22.05.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Համենայն դեպս մարդը առաջխաղացումա ապրում, իսկ Կասիլյասը քանի տարիա նույն տեղում դոփումա


Դե եթե հասցնի ուրեմն 8 տարի անց Կասսիլասի տեղը կխաղա :LOL: 
Կարևորը Իսպանիան լավ խաղա, անձամբ ես Անգլիայից հետո ուզում եմ, որ կամ Իսպանիան կամ էլ Բրազիլիան դառնան չեմպիոն:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Համենայն դեպս մարդը առաջխաղացումա ապրում, իսկ Կասիլյասը քանի տարիա նույն տեղում դոփումա


 Ետ նույն տեղը աշխարհի լավագույն դարպասապահի տեղնա  :LOL:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Ետ նույն տեղը աշխարհի լավագույն դարպասապահի տեղնա


Դե հիմա... :Jpit:  Կարևորը տեղի առումով ինքը էլ իրա սաղ կյանք պրոգրես չի կարա ապրի, իսկ մեր Վարդգեսը դեռ ստիմուլ ունի աշխատելու  :Tongue:

----------


## GevSky

Ես միայն կասեմ, որ հիմա ով կա իսպ հավաքականում ուրեմն բոլորն էլ արժանի են ու վաստակել են մասնակցության իրավունք, ու ռեալիստների ու կուլեներին միակ ընդհանուր կապող բանը դա Իսպանիայի հավաքականն է, այ ստեղ մենք միասին մի թիմի կողմից կլինենք ուզում եմ վերջ տանք էս Բարսա-Ռեալ մրցակցության թեման գոնե որոշ ժամանակով: Մի բան պարզա որ ամենաուժեղ խաղացողները Իսպանիայի գտնվում են հավաքականում և նրանց մոտ 80% Բարսայից և Ռեալից են... Դա արդեն խոսում է թիմերի մասին

----------


## Արծիվ

Բարսելոնա ջանտ յուղի Մոուրինյոն գալիսա Ռեալ Մադրիդ  :Smile:

----------

Ungrateful (23.05.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Բարսելոնա ջանտ յուղի Մոուրինյոն գալիսա Ռեալ Մադրիդ


Եթե Ռեալի երկրպագուներին արդյունք է հարկավոր ուրեմն միայն կշնորհավորեմ, իսկ եթե նրանք կողմնակից են գեղեցիկ ֆուտբոլի ապա միանշանակ ցավակցում եմ:

----------


## Արծիվ

> Եթե Ռեալի երկրպագուներին արդյունք է հարկավոր ուրեմն միայն կշնորհավորեմ, իսկ եթե նրանք կողմնակից են գեղեցիկ ֆուտբոլի ապա միանշանակ ցավակցում եմ:


Էտելես ճիշտ բայց դե ամեն դեպքում կարծում եմ հատկապես հիմա Ռեալին և իրա երկրպագունների խաղի արդյունքը պետք է հետաքրքրի  :Smile:

----------

Ungrateful (23.05.2010)

----------


## Սերխիո

> Հաջողություն ամեն դեպքում Ռեալին իրա քաղաքականության մեջ... չնայած որ խիստ կասկածում եմ


խիստ կասկածում եմ ,որ սրտանց ես մաղթում,,քանի որ Ռեալի քաղաքականության հաջողությունը բարսայի տապալումն ա...

----------


## Սերխիո

> Իսկ թե հավաքականում ինչի չկա, կարծում եմ շատերինա զարմացնում, միգուցե իրա կատալոնացի լինելու գործոնը կա ու մարզիչի մեծ ընտրությունը իսպանական դարպասապահների մեջ...


ինձ էլ ա զարմացնում, թե Դել Բոսկեն ինչի ա կպել ետ կատալաններին , Վալենսիայի Պաբլոյին,Խոակինին կամ Կասոռլային չի տանում , բայց ինչ-որ Պեդրոյի  ա տանում , կամ ՍԵնայի տեղը Բուսկետա ,տoլի Բուսկետսա :Think:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Ես միայն կասեմ, որ հիմա ով կա իսպ հավաքականում ուրեմն բոլորն էլ արժանի են ու վաստակել են մասնակցության իրավունք, ու ռեալիստների ու կուլեներին միակ ընդհանուր կապող բանը դա Իսպանիայի հավաքականն է, այ ստեղ մենք միասին մի թիմի կողմից կլինենք ուզում եմ վերջ տանք էս Բարսա-Ռեալ մրցակցության թեման գոնե որոշ ժամանակով: Մի բան պարզա որ ամենաուժեղ խաղացողները Իսպանիայի գտնվում են հավաքականում և նրանց մոտ 80% Բարսայից և Ռեալից են... Դա արդեն խոսում է թիմերի մասին


 ինձ ավելի ա տարանջատում , քանի որ Իսպանիայի տապալումը պետք ա տեսնեմ ես Մունդիալում...

----------


## GevSky

> ինձ էլ ա զարմացնում, թե Դել Բոսկեն ինչի ա կպել ետ կատալաններին , Վալենսիայի Պաբլոյին,Խոակինին կամ Կասոռլային չի տանում , բայց ինչ-որ Պեդրոյի  ա տանում , կամ ՍԵնայի տեղը Բուսկետա ,տoլի Բուսկետսա


Խոակինն ու Կասոռլան բիձա մարդիկ են եւ քիչ են խաղացել էս տարի, Պաբլոն լավնա բայց շատ անկայուն ու էդքան էլ հաջող սեզոն չանցկացրեց: Իսկ Սենան արդեն հետա գնում տարիքն իրանը ասումա... Եթե Պեդրոն ու Բուսկետսը աշխարհի ամենաուժեղ թիմի կազմում հիմնական կազմում են խաղում ու բավականին հաջող,հուսալի ու արագ էլ ինչի պտի չկանչեն ինչ կա զարմանալու: Հլա որ ուզում ես իմանաս որ չամաչեր Բոյանին էլ կկանչեր... Եթե Տորես կամ Վիլյա վնասվածք ունենային կամ մի հարձակվողի տեղ ունենար հիմա Կրկիչնը նույնպես կլիներ, բայց դե ջահելա հլա կհասցնի :Smile:

----------


## gafff

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I88VY...layer_embedded 

Նորահռչակ Մադրիդիստը ընդմիշտ սեր է խոստովանում Բաևսայի նկատմամբ...

----------


## Yellow Raven

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I88VY...layer_embedded 
> 
> Նորահռչակ Մադրիդիստը ընդմիշտ սեր է խոստովանում Բաևսայի նկատմամբ...


Ժամանակին խելքը գլուխնա եղել :Jpit:

----------


## Starkiller

Ետ ժամանակ ինքը թարգմանիչ եր: Շատ հնարավոր ա ետ վիդեոյում ինչ-որ մեկի բառեռն էր թարգմանում:

----------

Ambrosine (25.05.2010), Ungrateful (25.05.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ետ ժամանակ ինքը թարգմանիչ եր: Շատ հնարավոր ա ետ վիդեոյում ինչ-որ մեկի բառեռն էր թարգմանում:


Ոչ թե հնարավոր է, այլ՝ հաստատ: Լուիս վան Գալի խոսքերն է թարգմանում:

----------

davidus (25.05.2010), Ungrateful (25.05.2010)

----------


## Minerva

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I88VY...layer_embedded 
> 
> Նորահռչակ Մադրիդիստը ընդմիշտ սեր է խոստովանում Բաևսայի նկատմամբ...


Էհ, էնքան մադրիդիստներ կան, որ ժամանակին Բարսային սեր են խոստովանել։ Մոուրինյոն էլ վան Գալի օգնականն էր՝ չնայած թարգմանչի դեր էլ կատարում։

----------


## GevSky

Ցավակցում են Ռեալիստներին այս մարզիչին ձեռք բերելու կապակցությամբ... Ինձ շատ հետաքրքիրա որ հաջորդ տարի կլասիկոն նորից Բարսան հաղթի ինչ կասեք և ում վրա մեզքը պետքա գցեք էդ ժամանակ :Smile:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ցավակցում են Ռեալիստներին այս մարզիչին ձեռք բերելու կապակցությամբ... Ինձ շատ հետաքրքիրա որ հաջորդ տարի կլասիկոն նորից Բարսան հաղթի ինչ կասեք և ում վրա մեզքը պետքա գցեք էդ ժամանակ


Ով որ մեղավոր լինի, նրան էլ կմեղադրենք  :Smile:

----------


## Minerva

> Ցավակցում են Ռեալիստներին այս մարզիչին ձեռք բերելու կապակցությամբ... Ինձ շատ հետաքրքիրա որ հաջորդ տարի կլասիկոն նորից Բարսան հաղթի ինչ կասեք և ում վրա մեզքը պետքա գցեք էդ ժամանակ


Իսկ ես կարծում եմ Մոուրինյոյին հրավիրելը Ռեալի ղեկավարության վերջին մի քանի տարիների հազվադեպ ճիշտ քայլերից ա։ Ու, ճիշտն ասած, շատ եմ ափսոսում, որ գնաց։ Ի՞նչ մեղքս թաքցնեմ՝ սիրում եմ ես էդ մարդուն։ Դեմք ա ինքը։ Չնայած շատ ապուշ բաներ ա անում, բայց դե մեկ ա՝ առանց Մոուի ֆուտբոլը ինչ-որ չափով հետաքրքրությունը կկորցներ։ Այ, դրա համար էլ ափսոսում եմ, որ ինքը Ռեալի մարզիչն ա լինելու։ Մեկ էլ նրա համար, որ Ինտերիս թողեց անտեր։  :Cry:

----------


## gafff

> Ոչ թե հնարավոր է, այլ՝ հաստատ: Լուիս վան Գալի խոսքերն է թարգմանում:


... Ժոզիկը Ռոբսոնի վախտով էր թարկմանչուհի աշխաըում իսկ Վան Գալի օրոք թմում աշխատում էր արդեն որպես մարզչի օգնական: Նենց որ էս հենց իրա բառերն են:

*Մոդերատորական.* *օտարալեզու մեջբերումները արգելվում են:*

----------


## Ambrosine

> ... Ժոզիկը Ռոբսոնի վախտով էր թարկմանչուհի աշխաըում իսկ Վան Գալի օրոք թմում աշխատում էր արդեն որպես մարզչի օգնական: Նենց որ էս հենց իրա բառերն են:
> 
> *Մոդերատորական.* *օտարալեզու մեջբերումները արգելվում են:*


Քննարկվող ժամանակահատվածում թարգմանիչ է եղել, թե ոչ, դա կարևոր չի: Այստեղ էլ ինքը թարգմանում է ուրիշի բառերը:

----------


## davidus

> Ցավակցում են Ռեալիստներին այս մարզիչին ձեռք բերելու կապակցությամբ... Ինձ շատ հետաքրքիրա *որ* հաջորդ տարի կլասիկոն նորից Բարսան հաղթի ինչ կասեք և ում վրա մեզքը պետքա գցեք էդ ժամանակ


ճիշտ ես ասում, *ՈՐ*.....

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> ճիշտ ես ասում, *ՈՐ*.....


Դե էսօրվա դրությամբ, տեսնելով էս ամենը, հանգիստ կարող ենք ասել, *որ* հաղթանակը մերնա լինելու:

----------


## gafff

> Քննարկվող ժամանակահատվածում թարգմանիչ է եղել, թե ոչ, դա կարևոր չի: Այստեղ էլ ինքը թարգմանում է ուրիշի բառերը:


Չգիտեմ քանի գրառումից հետո կհասկանաս, բայց ամեն դեպքում, ոչ նա արդեն թարկմանիչ չէր աշխատում և չի թարկմանում այլ ... ասումա իր մեջի զգացածը:  :LOL:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Չգիտեմ քանի գրառումից հետո կհասկանաս, բայց ամեն դեպքում, ոչ նա արդեն թարկմանիչ չէր աշխատում և չի թարկմանում այլ ... ասումա իր մեջի զգացածը:


Խելքից խոսում է նա, ում ստորագրությունը մի ժամանակ էսպես էր՝ Досдраствует марсельский Олимпик :Smile: 
Մի հատ էլ նայի վիդեոն: Հույս ունեմ, որ էս գրառումով թեման փակվում է:

----------


## gafff

> Խելքից խոսում է նա, ում ստորագրությունը մի ժամանակ էսպես էր՝ Досдраствует марсельский Олимпик
> Մի հատ էլ նայի վիդեոն: Հույս ունեմ, որ էս գրառումով թեման փակվում է:


Ստորագրության մասին ընդհանրապես չհասկացա, ես էս ֆորումում ընդհանրապես ստորագրություն չեմ ունեցել:

Իսկ Ժոզիկի վիդեոում եթե դու ինկատի ունես կադրում ուրիշ ձենը ապա ասեմ որ չի կարա Ժոզիկը թարգմանի որովհետև էտ տեքստնելա Իսպաներեն: Դու եթե ուշադիր լսես կտեսնես որ զուգահեռ ա գնում վերջում երկու ձայներն էլ: Ինչեմ դրել էսքան բացատրում ու ում? Իսպանական թերթերի սսիլկա կտայի, են ել անոգուտա էս դեպքում  :Xeloq:

----------


## Gayl

Ժող. Մոուրնիոն իրա հետ ուզում ա Միլիտոին և Մայկոնին բերի՞:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ստորագրության մասին ընդհանրապես չհասկացա, ես էս ֆորումում ընդհանրապես ստորագրություն չեմ ունեցել:
> 
> Իսկ Ժոզիկի վիդեոում եթե դու ինկատի ունես կադրում ուրիշ ձենը ապա ասեմ որ չի կարա Ժոզիկը թարգմանի որովհետև էտ տեքստնելա Իսպաներեն: Դու եթե ուշադիր լսես կտեսնես որ զուգահեռ ա գնում վերջում երկու ձայներն էլ: Ինչեմ դրել էսքան բացատրում ու ում? Իսպանական թերթերի սսիլկա կտայի, են ել անոգուտա էս դեպքում


Էդ մի ստորագրությունը ունեցել ես:
Ինձ ես բացատրու՞մ: Վայ, բա ասա, որ վերջս եկել ա, եթե քո հույսին եմ մնացել:

Էս թեմայով էլ չեմ շարունակելու: Թե գրառումների հետ ինչ կլինի, թող մյուս մոդերատորները որոշեն:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Ժող. Մոուրնիոն իրա հետ ուզում ա Միլիտոին և Մայկոնին բերի՞:


Մայկոնի մասին լսել եմ, որ առաջնային պահանջներիցա :Smile: 
Իսկ Միլիտոն ըստ ինձ կմնա Ինտերում :Smile:

----------

Ապե Ջան (26.05.2010)

----------


## Minerva

> Ժող. Մոուրնիոն իրա հետ ուզում ա Միլիտոին և Մայկոնին բերի՞:


Շատ բան ա անում։  :Beee:  Կսպանեմ։ 
Ի դեպ՝ Մորատիին էլ էս թեմայով հարց են տվել, ասել ա, որ ինքը հույսը դնում ա Մոուրինյոյիի բարեխղճության վրա։ :LOL:  Ես Մոուին շատ եմ սիրում, բայց ինքն ուր, բարեխղճությունն ուր...

----------


## GevSky

> Շատ բան ա անում։  Կսպանեմ։ 
> Ի դեպ՝ Մորատիին էլ էս թեմայով հարց են տվել, ասել ա, որ ինքը հույսը դնում ա Մոուրինյոյիի բարեխղճության վրա։ Ես Մոուին շատ եմ սիրում, բայց ինքն ուր, բարեխղճությունն ուր...


Երբ պատերազմների ժամանակ մեկը դավաճանում էր իր երկրին, հակառակորդ երկիրը չեր հարգում և սպանում էր դավաճանին՝ մտածելով որ, եթե նա դավաճան է, ապա վաղ թե ուշ իրենց էլ կդավաճանի... Իսկ հիմա ռեալիստները թող ուրախանան քանի տաք են, հետո կտեսնեն իրանց գլխին ինչ կխաղա պարոն Ժոզեն... Հետաքրքիրն այն է որ ռեալը միշտ էլ սենց մարդկանց հետա գործ ունենում ինքնավստահ ու դավաճան.. Ռոնալդու, Բենզեմա, Կակա... հիմա էլ Մոուրինյո.... Նշված խաղացողներից բոլորն էլ իրանց նախկին ակումբներով են մարդ դառել հետո փողերի հետևեից ընկած եկել են ռեալ... Չնայած Ռեալում միշտ այդպիսի մարդիկ կլինեն քանի դեռ ամեն ինչ փողնա այնտեղ որոշում.... Սպասում եմ որոշ ժամանակ անց ռեալիստների արձագանքներին Ժոզեյի հետ կապված :Smile:

----------

Ապե Ջան (26.05.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Մայկոնի մասին լսել եմ, որ առաջնային պահանջներիցա
> Իսկ Միլիտոն ըստ ինձ կմնա Ինտերում


Հա ինձել չի թվում, որ՝ 100 տարվա պաշտպանը կլքի Ինտերը: Ինտերում ինչիցա նեղվում որ գնա, համել գիտի, որ գնալուց ավել լավ տեղ չի գնալու: :Wink:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Երբ պատերազմների ժամանակ մեկը դավաճանում էր իր երկրին, հակառակորդ երկիրը չեր հարգում և սպանում էր դավաճանին՝ մտածելով որ, եթե նա դավաճան է, ապա վաղ թե ուշ իրենց էլ կդավաճանի... Իսկ հիմա ռեալիստները թող ուրախանան քանի տաք են, հետո կտեսնեն իրանց գլխին ինչ կխաղա պարոն Ժոզեն... Հետաքրքիրն այն է որ ռեալը միշտ էլ սենց մարդկանց հետա գործ ունենում ինքնավստահ ու դավաճան.. Ռոնալդու, Բենզեմա, Կակա... հիմա էլ Մոուրինյո.... Նշված խաղացողներից բոլորն էլ իրանց նախկին ակումբներով են մարդ դառել հետո փողերի հետևեից ընկած եկել են ռեալ... Չնայած Ռեալում միշտ այդպիսի մարդիկ կլինեն քանի դեռ ամեն ինչ փողնա այնտեղ որոշում.... Սպասում եմ որոշ ժամանակ անց ռեալիստների արձագանքներին Ժոզեյի հետ կապված


Լրիվ համամիտ եմ քեզ հետ: Ռեալը սիրումա ամեն ինչ պատրաստի տան իրան, դե քանի որ ունի ինքն էլ դրա հնարավորությունը աձախ-ձանձախ փողերը քամուն են տալիս: Ռեալիստները երևի մոռացել իրենց անցած տարվա խոսքերը, որ Ռոնալդուին ու Կակային սարքել էին աստված, ռեալի փրկիչ, ու ինչ արեցին, ոչինչ, ամեն ինչ ոնց կար տենցել մնաց, հլը լավա որ գոնե 3-րդ կամ 4-րդ տեղ չգրավեցին:

----------

GevSky (26.05.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Շատ բան ա անում։  Կսպանեմ։ 
> Ի դեպ՝ Մորատիին էլ էս թեմայով հարց են տվել, ասել ա, որ ինքը հույսը դնում ա Մոուրինյոյիի բարեխղճության վրա։ Ես Մոուին շատ եմ սիրում, բայց ինքն ուր, բարեխղճությունն ուր...


Էտ մարզիչը ցանկանում է, բոլոր առաջնությունների գավաթները վերցնի :LOL: , հիմա էլ ձեռները քշտել  հարձակվել ա Իսպանիայի վրա :LOL: , այսինքն դուրս է գալիս, որ Միլիտոն կխաղա Իգուայինի փոխարեն, իսկ Մայկոնը ընդհանրապես խնդիրներ չունի, իրա դիրքում ինքը աշխարհում լավագույնն ա, մի տեսակ վստահ եմ, որ Մոուրինիոի ձեռքի տակ տղերքը չեն փչանա, այլ ավելի կաճեն:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Երբ պատերազմների ժամանակ մեկը դավաճանում էր իր երկրին, հակառակորդ երկիրը չեր հարգում և սպանում էր դավաճանին՝ մտածելով որ, եթե նա դավաճան է, ապա վաղ թե ուշ իրենց էլ կդավաճանի... Իսկ հիմա ռեալիստները թող ուրախանան քանի տաք են, հետո կտեսնեն իրանց գլխին ինչ կխաղա պարոն Ժոզեն... Հետաքրքիրն այն է որ ռեալը միշտ էլ սենց մարդկանց հետա գործ ունենում ինքնավստահ ու դավաճան.. Ռոնալդու, Բենզեմա, Կակա... հիմա էլ Մոուրինյո.... *Նշված խաղացողներից բոլորն էլ իրանց նախկին ակումբներով են մարդ դառել* հետո փողերի հետևեից ընկած եկել են ռեալ... Չնայած Ռեալում միշտ այդպիսի մարդիկ կլինեն քանի դեռ ամեն ինչ փողնա այնտեղ որոշում.... Սպասում եմ որոշ ժամանակ անց ռեալիստների արձագանքներին Ժոզեյի հետ կապված


Գրելուց առաջ սիրածդ թմի պատմությունը ուսումնասիրի: Կյույիֆը ամենափայլուն օրինակը:

----------

Նաիրուհի (03.06.2010), Սերխիո (29.05.2010)

----------


## GevSky

> Գրելուց առաջ սիրածդ թմի պատմությունը ուսումնասիրի: Կյույիֆը ամենափայլուն օրինակը:


Կրույֆը միշտ սիրելա Բարսան ու երբ հնարավորությունա ունեցել եկելա,  իսկ վերը նշվածներից քանի հոգին են Ռեալի երկրպագու եղել մինչել Ռեալ գալը կասե՞ս

----------


## Լեո

Ինչպես հայտնում է Ռեալի պաշտոնական կայքը,  ուրբաթ օրը (մայիսի 28-ին) 47-ամյա Ժոզե Մոուրինյոն պաշտոնապես ստանձնել է թիմի գլխավոր մարզչի պաշտոնը: Տեղափոխության համաձայնագիրը ստորագրվել է Ռեալի նախագահ Պերեսի և Ինտերի նախագահ Մորատտիի հանդիպման ժամանակ: Կողմերը համաձայնության են եկել Ինտերի հետ Մոուրինյոյի պայանագիրը վաղաժամկետ խզելու կոմպենսիացիոն գումարի շուրջ, որը, ինչպես հայտնում է իսպանական Մարկան, կազմել է 8 մլն եվրո: 



Մարզչի պաշտոնում Մոուրինյոյի պաշտոնական ներկայացումը տեղի կունենա երկուշաբթի օրը՝ մայիսի 31-ին, Սանտյագո Բեռնաբեու ստադիոնում:

----------

Ambrosine (29.05.2010), Armen.181 (01.06.2010), Yellow Raven (29.05.2010), Նաիրուհի (03.06.2010)

----------


## GevSky

Ես չեմ կողմնորոշվում շնորհավորեմ ռեալիստներին թե ցավակցեմ :Think: 
Լուրջ եմ ասում մի տեսակ ինձ թվումա որ Ռեալը կամ մորթելույա կամ լրիվ վառվելուա ու փլվի... 2 ծայրահեղություն, միջին չի լինելու:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Խոակինն ու Կասոռլան բիձա մարդիկ են եւ քիչ են խաղացել էս տարի, Պաբլոն լավնա բայց շատ անկայուն ու էդքան էլ հաջող սեզոն չանցկացրեց: Իսկ Սենան արդեն հետա գնում տարիքն իրանը ասումա... Եթե Պեդրոն ու Բուսկետ*սը աշխարհի ամենաուժեղ թիմի* կազմում հիմնական կազմում են խաղում ու բավականին հաջող,հուսալի ու արագ էլ ինչի պտի չկանչեն ինչ կա զարմանալու: Հլա որ ուզում ես իմանաս որ չամաչեր Բոյանին էլ կկանչեր... Եթե Տորես կամ Վիլյա վնասվածք ունենային կամ մի հարձակվողի տեղ ունենար հիմա Կրկիչնը նույնպես կլիներ, բայց դե ջահելա հլա կհասցնի


նախ ում համար լավագույն,ում համար սուտի, հետո էլ ԱԱ հաղթում են յոթ խաղում , ու փորձով , ոչ թե լակոտ-լուկուտներով...
Հ.Գ.
Ժեֆրենին էլ երևի Նավասի տեղը պետք  ա կանչեր :Think:

----------


## Սերխիո

> . Հետաքրքիրն այն է որ ռեալը միշտ էլ սենց մարդկանց հետա գործ ունենում ինքնավստահ ու դավաճան.. Ռոնալդու, Բենզեմա, Կակա... հիմա էլ Մոուրինյո.... *Նշված խաղացողներից բոլորն էլ իրանց նախկին ակումբներով են մարդ դառել հետո փողերի հետևեից ընկած եկել են ռեալ*... Չնայած Ռեալում միշտ այդպիսի մարդիկ կլինեն քանի դեռ ամեն ինչ փողնա այնտեղ որոշում.... Սպասում եմ որոշ ժամանակ անց ռեալիստների արձագանքներին Ժոզեյի հետ կապված


Թարգեք էլի , ախպոր պես, ուրիշ բան չկա ՞, յանի փնովում եք հա՞ , Ետ Վիլյան ա բարսում մարդ դառել , թե՞ իբռան , թե՞ ալվԷՇն ա բարսա Բ-ից եղել ,կամ Աբիդալը, միգուցե՞ Անրին, սաղն էլ որպես կայացած են փախել...

----------


## Սերխիո

> հլը լավա որ գոնե 3-րդ կամ 4-րդ տեղ չգրավեցին:


իսկականից, որ , մի քանի միավոր էր բաժանում Վալենսիայից, ու գրեթե ետքան էլ Բարսային պակասում էր ՉԼ-ի գոտուց դուրս մնալուց...

----------

GevSky (01.06.2010)

----------


## REAL_ist

չէի տեսել էս պոստը  :Smile: 


> Կրույֆը միշտ սիրելա Բարսան ու երբ հնարավորությունա ունեցել եկելա,  իսկ վերը նշվածներից քանի հոգին են Ռեալի երկրպագու եղել մինչել Ռեալ գալը կասե՞ս


ԲՈԼՈՐԸ, եթե դատում ես հարցազրույցներով: 

ԲԱՅՑ ետ արդեն քո ասածի հետ ընդհանրապես կապ չունի, մի հատ էլ նայի գրածդ: Կրույիֆից հետ Մարադոնա օրինակ N2: Ու տենց շարունակ մինչ մեր օրերը...

----------


## avikavet1

Ռեալ Մադրիդ ուղակի գժվել կարելիա այս տիմի  համար, ես ձեր հետեմ Ռեալիստներ առաջ Ռեալ:

----------


## Լեո

Առա՜ջ, առա՛ջ, Ռեա՛լ   :Yahoo:  ...այլապես շատ հետ կմնաս  :Smile:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Էս տարի չի ուզում զարմացնի ռեալը իր ցնցող տրանսվերներով  :Think:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Մադրիդի «Ռեալը» ցանկանում է պայմանագիր ստորագրել Գերմանիայի հավաքականի ավագ ու Լոնդոնի «Չելսիի» ֆուտբոլլիստ Միքայել Բալակի, ով վնասվածքի պատճառով իր երկրի ազգային ընտրանու կազմում չի մասնակցի 2010թ. Մունդիալին:



The Daily Mail-ը տեղեկացնում է, որ Բալակի տեղափոխությամբ անձամբ զբաղվելու է «Արքայական ակումբի» նորնշանակ գլխավոր մարզիչ Ժոզե Մոուրինյոն: Հիշեցնենք, որ կիսապաշտպանի պայմանագիրն անգլիական ակումբի հետ ավարտվում է ս.թ. հունիսին և Միքայելը կկարողանա ազատ ֆուտբլիստի կարգավիճակով տեղափոխվել ցանկացած ակումբ:


Ժոզե Մոուրինյոյի կարծիքով, Բալակը և անգլիական «Լիվերպուլի» ավագ Սթիվեն Ջերարդը (ում Մոուրինյոն նույնպես ցանկանում է գնել) անհավանական ուժ կկազմեն դաշտի միջին հատվածում, տեղեկացնում է tribalfootball-ը:

Աղբյուրը  :Smile:

----------


## Gayl

Ջերրա՞րդ :LOL: 
Մոուրինիո Բալլաքին հասկացանք, Ջերրարդին, ո՞նց ես Լիվերի ձեռից տանելու, չնայած երազելը վատ բան չի:

----------


## Tyler

Ջերարդը արդեն 30 տարեկան ա, ու Լիվերպուլի հետ ՉԼ ա հաղթել: Ու ուրիշ ոչինչ  :Smile:  Շատ հնարավոր ա, որ ցանկությունը մինչև կարյերան ավարտելը մի քանի գավատ ևս նվաճելու ի վերջո Ջերարդին բերի մեզ մոտ  :Wink:

----------


## Լեո

> Ջերարդը արդեն 30 տարեկան ա, ու Լիվերպուլի հետ ՉԼ ա հաղթել: Ու ուրիշ ոչինչ  Շատ հնարավոր ա, որ ցանկությունը *մինչև կարյերան ավարտելը մի քանի գավատ ևս նվաճելու* ի վերջո Ջերարդին բերի մեզ մոտ


 Բա եթե նման ցանկություն ունի, գնում ա Ռեալ ի՞նչ անի  :Unsure:

----------

Yellow Raven (11.06.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Բա եթե նման ցանկություն ունի, գնում ա Ռեալ ի՞նչ անի


Բա ես էլ եմ էտ ասում, ի՞նչա գտել ռեալում, կամ ինչիցա ենթադրել որ ռեալում կհասնի, ովա հասկանում:

----------


## GevSky

Ինչ-որ բոլորը մտածում են էսա Ռեալը ինչ կա հաղթելույա ու սաղ ուզում են ռեալ գնան ոնց որ մանկապարտեզ լինի լուրջ տենց տպավորությունա

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ինչ-որ բոլորը մտածում են էսա Ռեալը ինչ կա հաղթելույա ու սաղ ուզում են ռեալ գնան ոնց որ մանկապարտեզ լինի լուրջ տենց տպավորությունա


Հաղթի-չհաղթի Ռեալը չի դադարում Ռեալ լինել: Ու երևի չկա ֆուտբոլիստ, որ չցանկանա գեթ մեկ անգամ կրել Ռեալի մարզաշապիկը:

----------

Enigmatic (12.06.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Ո՞նց չկա  :Think:

----------


## Tyler

Ինչ կա չի հաղթելու բայց մի երկու բան հաստատ հաղթելու ա: Ու թեկուզ վերջին 5 տարվա մեջ Բարսան 2 հատ ՉԼ ա վերցրել: Բայց ևս 2 անգամ էլ պարտվել ա Ռեալի ներկայիս գլխավոր մարզիչին, նենց որ չմտածեք որ հեսա Բարսան ա ինչ կա կրելու: Պեպը երկու անգամ նույն 2009-ի սեզոնը չի ացնկացնի:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Ինչ կա չի հաղթելու բայց մի երկու բան հաստատ հաղթելու ա: Ու թեկուզ վերջին 5 տարվա մեջ Բարսան 2 հատ ՉԼ ա վերցրել: Բ*այց ևս 2 անգամ էլ պարտվել ա Ռեալի ներկայիս գլխավոր մարզիչին*, նենց որ չմտածեք որ հեսա Բարսան ա ինչ կա կրելու: Պեպը երկու անգամ նույն 2009-ի սեզոնը չի ացնկացնի:


2 անգամ էլ հաղթելա :Wink:

----------

GevSky (13.06.2010), Լեո (12.06.2010)

----------


## Enigmatic

Էրեխեք էսօր լսեցի, որ Պույոլը հարցազրույցներից մեկում, ասելա, որ հատուկ շնորհակալությունա հայտնում Ռեալից՝ ասելով, որ եթե Ռեալը չլիներ, դժվար թե իրանք էսպեսհամառությամբ առաջ գնային, միգուցե ավելի թույլ կխաղային:  :Smile: 
Կասիկի ու Ռամոսի հետ լավ էլ դոստա Պույոլը :Smile: 

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  18:10 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  18:08 ----------

Ռեալցիներին էլ սրտանց մոտեցել ու շնորհավորել ա:

----------


## GevSky

> Հաղթի-չհաղթի Ռեալը չի դադարում Ռեալ լինել: Ու երևի չկա ֆուտբոլիստ, որ չցանկանա գեթ մեկ անգամ կրել Ռեալի մարզաշապիկը:


Աստված տա միշտ Ռեալը մնա այսպիսի Ռեալ ին տեսնում եմ վերջին 2 տարում... ՈՒ թող բոլոր ֆանատները, ֆուտբոլիստները և նախագահը ուրախանան միայն նրանով որ Ռեալը դա ռեալ է :Smile:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Աստված տա միշտ Ռեալը մնա այսպիսի Ռեալ ին տեսնում եմ վերջին 2 տարում... ՈՒ թող բոլոր ֆանատները, ֆուտբոլիստները և նախագահը ուրախանան միայն նրանով որ Ռեալը դա ռեալ է


Փառք Ալլահին, որ իրենից շատ քիչ բան է կախված :Պ Թե չէ մի տաս տարի առաջ դուք գիտեիք, թե Բարսելոնան ինչ ա... որ տխրեիք:
Արքաները միշտ վերադառնում են կորցրած թագի հետևից:

----------


## GevSky

> Փառք Ալլահին, որ իրենից շատ քիչ բան է կախված :Պ Թե չէ մի տաս տարի առաջ դուք գիտեիք, թե Բարսելոնան ինչ ա... որ տխրեիք:
> Արքաները միշտ վերադառնում են կորցրած թագի հետևից:


Իսկական արքաները առանց թագ էլ արքա են, նենց որ ես Բարսայից բացի ուրիշ արքա չեմ տենում անկախ տիտղոսներից: Դրել եք արքա-արքա էտ անւննել որ չլներ ինչ պետքա ասեիք :Smile:

----------


## Արծիվ

> Փառք Ալլահին, որ իրենից շատ քիչ բան է կախված :Պ Թե չէ մի տաս տարի առաջ դուք գիտեիք, թե Բարսելոնան ինչ ա... որ տխրեիք:
> Արքաները միշտ վերադառնում են կորցրած թագի հետևից:


Իհարկե Փառք բայց մի միայն Աստծուն Ռեալի համար  :Wink: 

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  04:24 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  04:22 ----------




> Իսկական արքաները առանց թագ էլ արքա են, նենց որ ես Բարսայից բացի ուրիշ արքա չեմ տենում անկախ տիտղոսներից: Դրել եք արքա-արքա էտ անւննել որ չլներ ինչ պետքա ասեիք


Դու ճիշտ ես այսօր իսկական արքան Բարսելոնանա բայց կգա մի օր որ Ռեալը կլինի  :Wink:

----------


## Ambrosine

> *Իսկական արքաները առանց թագ էլ արքա են*, նենց որ ես Բարսայից բացի ուրիշ արքա չեմ տենում անկախ տիտղոսներից: Դրել եք արքա-արքա էտ անւննել որ չլներ ինչ պետքա ասեիք


Բա ես էլ էդ եմ ասում :Պ

----------


## Armen.181

մի քանի լավ նկարներ

----------

Ungrateful (13.06.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Մի քանի լավ նկարներ էլ ես դնեմ...

----------


## Armen.181

նկարները շատ են ,մանավանդ նրանք որոնք ցենզուռայի սահմաներում են

----------

Gayl (14.06.2010)

----------


## Հինատա

Բարսելոնցիներ մի հատ ձեր պատմությունը նայեք ու նոր եկեք Ռեալի հետ ոտք գցեք: Ռեալը միշտ եղել է, կա և կլինի, իսկ Բարսելոնան հարց է: Ի տարբերություն Բարսայի Ռեալի խաղերը նայելուց զգում ես իսպանական կրքերը, հուզմունքները, զգում ես, թե որն է իսկական ֆուտբոլը:
Ռեալ Մադրիդ - կիրք, հավատարմություն և կարգապահություն:

----------


## avikavet1

Շատ ճիշտ էս :Victory:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

*



			
				Ռաուլը 2 տարվա պայմանագիր կստորագրի Շալկեի հետ
			
		

*

Իսպանական «Ռեալի» հարձակվող Ռաուլը հաջորդ մրցաշրջանում հանդես կգա Գելզենկիրխենի «Շալկե-04»-ում:



Ֆուտբոլիստը երկու տարվա պայմանագիր կստորագրի, որի համաձայն` տարեկան հինգ միլն եվրո աշխատավարձ կստանա:

Մի քանի շաբաթ առաջ Ռաուլը, «Շալկեի» գլխավոր մարզիչ Ֆելիքս Մագատն ու խաղացողի գործակալին «բռնացրել» են Մադրիդի ռեստորաններից մեկում, այդ մասին տեղեկացնում է գերմանական Bild-ը:

----------


## Հարդ

Վատ ա:

----------


## romanista

Հետո էլ ասում են Ռեալը թիմ ա... ու՟ր ա ընդե թիմ, եթե խորհրդանիշին թմից զոռով ռադ են անում... ատում եմ Ռեալը... հիմա Ռաուլի պատճառով կատեմ ավելի շատ...

----------


## Yellow Raven

Ռաուլը կարող էր Զիդանի նման ավարտել կարիերան, բայց դե մարդը ուզումա խաղա դեռ ու էդ դեպքում Ռեալում մնալը լրիվ անիմաստ քայլ կլիներ :Smile:

----------

Ապե Ջան (11.07.2010)

----------


## romanista

> Ռաուլը կարող էր Զիդանի նման ավարտել կարիերան, բայց դե մարդը ուզումա խաղա դեռ ու էդ դեպքում Ռեալում մնալը լրիվ անիմաստ քայլ կլիներ


Ապեր, ինքը ուզում էր մնար, ուղղակի որ խաղացնեյին, իսկ ռեալի ղեկավարությունը նրան պարզ ասած, որ այլևս ինքը իրանց պետք չի... ո՟նց եք էդ արհեստական թմին բալետ անում... առաջ Ատլետիկո, առաջ Բարսելոնա... Իսպանիայի երկու արժանի թիմերը...

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Ապեր, ինքը ուզում էր մնար, ուղղակի որ խաղացնեյին, իսկ ռեալի ղեկավարությունը նրան պարզ ասած, որ այլևս ինքը իրանց պետք չի... ո՟նց եք էդ արհեստական թմին բալետ անում... առաջ Ատլետիկո, առաջ Բարսելոնա... Իսպանիայի երկու արժանի թիմերը...


Ռաուլը եթե նույն խաղը ցույց տար ինչ 5-6 տարի առաջ, ոչ մեկ էլ իրեն խաղային պրակտիկայից չէր զրկի :Wink: 
Իսկ տվյալ դեպքում ինքը սեփական կամքովա հեռանում Ռեալից` շատ լավ հասկանալով, որ գրեթե չի խաղալու մյուս մրցաշրջանում:

Հ.Գ. Ես Բարսելոնայի երկրպագու եմ :Wink:

----------


## romanista

> Ռաուլը եթե նույն խաղը ցույց տար ինչ 5-6 տարի առաջ, ոչ մեկ էլ իրեն խաղային պրակտիկայից չէր զրկի
> Իսկ տվյալ դեպքում ինքը սեփական կամքովա հեռանում Ռեալից` շատ լավ հասկանալով, որ գրեթե չի խաղալու մյուս մրցաշրջանում:
> 
> Հ.Գ. Ես Բարսելոնայի երկրպագու եմ


Ես էլ Իսպանիայում ` Ատլետիկո Մադրիդ... ընդհանրապես իմ սիրած երկրորդ թիմն ա Ռոմայից հետո... բայց դե Բարսայի հանդեպ էլ չես կարա անտարբեր լինես... :Wink:

----------

Yellow Raven (11.07.2010), Ապե Ջան (11.07.2010)

----------


## Պոսեյդոն

Բարև բոլորին ովքեր մասնակցում են այս թեմայում, ես ռեալի ֆանատ եմ իմ սիրած ֆուտբոլիստները եղել են Զիդանը Ռաուլը և շատ այլ մադրիդցիներ, բայց ես գտնում եմ որ Ռաուլի հեռանալը դա և լավ եր Ռեալի համար և հենց նրա համար:
Նրանց ժամանակը արդեն անցավ (Ռաուլ, Գուտի… ) Ռեալին պետք են նոր ֆուտբոլիստներ, նոր դեմքեր և Մուրինիոն ճիշտ ճանապարհի վրա է, շուտով կտեսնենք նոր ու հզոր Ռեալ, առանց պապիների: :Ok:

----------


## romanista

> Բարև բոլորին ովքեր մասնակցում են այս թեմայում, ես ռեալի ֆանատ եմ իմ սիրած ֆուտբոլիստները եղել են Զիդանը Ռաուլը և շատ այլ մադրիդցիներ, բայց ես գտնում եմ որ Ռաուլի հեռանալը դա և լավ եր Ռեալի համար և հենց նրա համար:
> Նրանց ժամանակը արդեն անցավ (Ռաուլ, Գուտի… ) Ռեալին պետք են նոր ֆուտբոլիստներ, նոր դեմքեր և Մուրինիոն ճիշտ ճանապարհի վրա է, շուտով կտեսնենք նոր ու հզոր Ռեալ, առանց պապիների:


Այ ես հենց դա չեմ հասկանում էլի... ախր թմի սիմվոլի հեռանալու լավը ո՟րն ա... էդ նույնն ա թե Տոտտին Ռոմայից հեռանա... իմ համար ողբերգություն կլինի... չեմ հասկանում ձեր մտածելակերպը...

----------


## Պոսեյդոն

> իմ համար ողբերգություն կլինի....


Ճիշտա քո համար, բայց ինչ իմաստ ունի քո ասածը եթե խորհրդանիշը Ռեալի ոչ մի դրական քայլ չարեց Ռեալի համար, ումա պետք ըտենց խորհրդանիշ, եթե խոսքը խորհրդանշի մասինա, թող Ռաուլի մեծ նկարը կպցնեն ստադիոնում և նայեն ու ասեն, որ այ մեր խորհրդանիշն է, տեսեք Ռաուլն է: Ես ոչ մի բան չունեմ Ռաուլի դեմ, բայց նրա ժամանակը անցավ:Ես շատ եմ հարգում նրան, որպես մեծ ֆուտբոլիստ:

----------


## romanista

> Ճիշտա քո համար, բայց ինչ իմաստ ունի քո ասածը եթե խորհրդանիշը Ռեալի ոչ մի դրական քայլ չարեց Ռեալի համար, ումա պետք ըտենց խորհրդանիշ, եթե խոսքը խորհրդանշի մասինա, թող Ռաուլի մեծ նկարը կպցնեն ստադիոնում և նայեն ու ասեն, որ այ մեր խորհրդանիշն է, տեսեք Ռաուլն է: Ես ոչ մի բան չունեմ Ռաուլի դեմ, բայց նրա ժամանակը անցավ:Ես շատ եմ հարգում նրան, որպես մեծ ֆուտբոլիստ:


Իսկ որ ժամանակին թմին առաջ էր տանում - արդեն մոռացել ես... մեծերին ուրանալ պետք չի...

----------


## Պոսեյդոն

> Իսկ որ ժամանակին թմին առաջ էր տանում - արդեն մոռացել ես... մեծերին ուրանալ պետք չի...


Ես նորից եմ կրկնում, ընդունում եմ Ռաուլին որպես լեգենդ և հարգում եմ որպես մեծ ֆուտբոլիստ, բայց նորից եմ կրկնում Ռեալին պետք են նոր դեմքեր: Անցյալն արդեն անցյալում է, իսկ մենք պետք է մտածենք ներկայի և ապագայի մասին, չմոռանալով անցյալը:

----------


## Նանո

> Հետո էլ ասում են Ռեալը թիմ ա... ու՟ր ա ընդե թիմ, եթե խորհրդանիշին թմից զոռով ռադ են անում... ատում եմ Ռեալը... հիմա Ռաուլի պատճառով կատեմ ավելի շատ...





> Ես էլ Իսպանիայում ` Ատլետիկո Մադրիդ... ընդհանրապես իմ սիրած երկրորդ թիմն ա Ռոմայից հետո... բայց դե Բարսայի հանդեպ էլ չես կարա անտարբեր լինես...





> Իսկ որ ժամանակին թմին առաջ էր տանում - արդեն մոռացել ես... մեծերին ուրանալ պետք չի...


Մեծերին հարգել պետք է համաձայն եմ, բայց թիմին էլ հաղթանակներ ու գավաթներ ա պետք: Իսկ քո սիրելի Ատլետիկո Մադրիդին քանի տարի ա չի հաջողվում էդ «արհեստական թիմին» հաղթել: Կոկորդի վրա փուշ ա դառել:Ու կարիք չկա, որ ամեն մարդ հասկանա,թե ինչի՞ են Ռեալի ֆաները սիրում էդ թիմը, ես էլ չեմ հասկանում Բարսայի ֆաներին:Ռեալին ատելու համար էլ քեզ նեղություն մի պատճառի:

Հ.գ.  Հա, կարող ա մի օր էլ Տոտին թիմից հեռանա, չես կարա ասես, որովհետև Ռաուլն ու Գուտին էլ դրա մասին որոշ ժամանակ առաջ չէին մտածում:

----------

Պոսեյդոն (15.07.2010)

----------


## Մանուլ

Ժող, բայց էդ հաստա՞տ ա  :Think: : Մի քանի տարի առաջ իմ ականջով լուրերով լսել եմ, որ Տոտտին գնացել ա Ռեալ:

Հ.Գ. Ես Տոտտիին սիրում եմ  :Jpit: :

----------


## Նանո

> Ժող, բայց էդ հաստա՞տ ա : Մի քանի տարի առաջ իմ ականջով լուրերով լսել եմ, որ Տոտտին գնացել ա Ռեալ:


ոչինչ երեազանք ա: Վնասակար չի:

----------


## romanista

> Իսկ քո սիրելի Ատլետիկո Մադրիդին քանի տարի ա չի հաջողվում էդ «արհեստական թիմին» հաղթել: Կոկորդի վրա փուշ ա դառել:


Թքած... քեզ թվում ա ես Ատլետիկոն սիրում եմ նրա համար, որ Ռեալի թշնամին ա՟... նույնիսկ առաջնության 11-րդ տեղը գրաված Ատլետիկոն իր ֆուտբոլի գեղեցկությամբ ու փիլիսոփայությամբ էդ սպիտակ փուչիկից 1000 անգամ լավն ա... ես անտիմադրիդիստա եմ (այսիքն որ ռեալի սիրահար) ու վերջ...



> Ռեալին ատելու համար էլ քեզ նեղություն մի պատճառի:


Ռեալին ատելը ինձ հաճույք ա պատճառում.. երբ տեսնում եմ ամեն անգամ նրանց պարտությունն ու մանթո դեմքերը... ֆուտբոլը փողերով չի գեղեցիկ, իսկ Ռեալը փողի պարկ ա... իմ պարտքերի մեջ խրված Ռոման 1000 անգամ ավելի արժանի թիմ ա...




> Հ.գ.  Հա, կարող ա մի օր էլ Տոտին թիմից հեռանա, չես կարա ասես, որովհետև Ռաուլն ու Գուտին էլ դրա մասին որոշ ժամանակ առաջ չէին մտածում:


Երազեք... Ռեալին մնա, Դե Ռոսսիին էլ կուզի, այսինքն կուզին որն ա՟, մեռավ ուզելով... մենակ Ֆլորենտինո Պերեսի նման հարուստ ոչուփուչերը չեն կարում հասկանան, որ կան թիմերի ֆուտբոլիստներ, որոնք այդ թիմի անվան հոմանիշներն են ու անվճար էլ կխաղան թիմում...

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  23:16 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  23:15 ----------




> Ժող, բայց էդ հաստա՞տ ա : Մի քանի տարի առաջ իմ ականջով լուրերով լսել եմ, որ Տոտտին գնացել ա Ռեալ:


Աաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաա. թարգեք էս անկապ խոսակցությունը))))




> Հ.Գ. Ես Տոտտիին սիրում եմ :


 Այ այ էս բառերի համար դու սկսեցիր դուրս առաջվանից ավելի շատ գալ :Wink:  :Smile:

----------


## avikavet1

Կասի՜լյաս  :Hands Up: 
Իսպանիան Կասիլյասի շնորհիվ հաղթեց: Մադրիդիս Ռեալի հերոսը ապացուցեց, որ ինքը միակն ա, ու եթե Կասիլյասը չլիներ դարպասում, արդեն Իսպանիան 2 հատ գնդակ ընդունած կլիներ  :Friends:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Համամիտ չեմ քեզ հետ, քանի որ Իսպանիան դարձավ չեմպիոն իր խմբային բարձր պատրասկամության շնորհիվ ու եթե Կասիլիասի տեղում լիներ Վիկտոր Վալդեսը չեմ կարծում որ 360 կամ 180 աստճանով կփոխվեր խաղի ընթացքը: Այո Կասիլիասը խաղաց գեղեցիկ, արդյունավետ ֆուտբոլ ու շատ հարցերում օգնեց իր թիմին, ես ինքս էլ դա շատ լավ տեսնում եմ ու ինչքան էլ որ չսիրեմ Ռեալ Մադրիդին ու իր ֆուտբոլային աստեղերին միևնույն է ասում եմ այն ինչ որ կա, ու ոչնչի վրա աչք չեմ փակում... Կասիլիասը հզոր դարպասապահ է ու ես հպարտանում եմ իրենով, կապ չունի նրա Մադրիդում հանդես գալը ու այն փաստը որ ես Բարսելոնայի երկրպագու եմ, նա հանդես է գալիս Իսպանիայի հավաքականում, ինչպես նաև՝ Սերխիո Ռամոսը, Ալոնսոն... ու ես շատ նորմալ եմ վերաբերվում նրանց ու նրանց խաղին:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Իսպանական «Խետաֆեի» գլխավոր մարզիչ Միչելը հայտարարել է, որ թիմի առանցքային կիսապաշտպաններից մեկին` Պեդրո Լեոնին, գնել է Մադրիդի «Ռեալը»:


«Ակումբը ոչինչ չկարողացավ անել: Պեդրո Լեոնը վաճառված է «Ռեալին»: «Արքայական ակումբը» պետք է գնահատի իր կազմն, ու Մոուրինյոն կորոշի արդյոք թողնել Պեդրո Լեոնին թիմում, թե վարձավճարով տալ նրան մեզ:



Նա շատ կարևոր ֆուտբոլիստ է մեզ համար, և մենք հույս ունենք, որ մինչև մրցաշրջանի մեկնարկը նա դեռ կլինի մեր կազմում: Բայց սա մեր որոշումը չէ: Նույնը տեղի ունեցավ նաև Գրաներոյի հետ նախորդ մրցաշրջանում»,- Միչելի խոսքերը մեջբերում է իսպանական Marca-ն:

Հղում

----------

Yellow Raven (13.07.2010)

----------


## avikavet1

> Համամիտ չեմ քեզ հետ, քանի որ Իսպանիան դարձավ չեմպիոն իր խմբային բարձր պատրասկամության շնորհիվ ու եթե Կասիլիասի տեղում լիներ Վիկտոր Վալդեսը չեմ կարծում որ 360 կամ 180 աստճանով կփոխվեր խաղի ընթացքը: Այո Կասիլիասը խաղաց գեղեցիկ, արդյունավետ ֆուտբոլ ու շատ հարցերում օգնեց իր թիմին, ես ինքս էլ դա շատ լավ տեսնում եմ ու ինչքան էլ որ չսիրեմ Ռեալ Մադրիդին ու իր ֆուտբոլային աստեղերին միևնույն է ասում եմ այն ինչ որ կա, ու ոչնչի վրա աչք չեմ փակում... Կասիլիասը հզոր դարպասապահ է ու ես հպարտանում եմ իրենով, կապ չունի նրա Մադրիդում հանդես գալը ու այն փաստը որ ես Բարսելոնայի երկրպագու եմ, նա հանդես է գալիս Իսպանիայի հավաքականում, ինչպես նաև՝ Սերխիո Ռամոսը, Ալոնսոն... ու ես շատ նորմալ եմ վերաբերվում նրանց ու նրանց խաղին:


Հավատա, կփոխվեր խաղը, եթե Կասիլյասը չլիներ դարպասում: Մտի realmadrid.am, նայի, Կասիլյասը՝ առաջնության աստղ: Ու եթե ուրիշ դարպասապահ լիներ, Ռոբենը չէր վրիպի, ու հիմա Իսպանիան չէր լինի չեմպիոնը  :Ok: :

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Հավատա, կփոխվեր խաղը, եթե Կասիլյասը չլիներ դարպասում: Մտի realmadrid.am, նայի, Կասիլյասը՝ առաջնության աստղ: Ու եթե ուրիշ դարպասապահ լիներ, Ռոբենը չէր վրիպի, ու հիմա Իսպանիան չէր լինի չեմպիոնը :


Փաստորեն Ռոբեննա վրիպել  :LOL:  ուղղակի քո խոսքերից եմ ելնելով եմ ասում  :LOL: 
Երևի վախեցելա Կասիլիասի հայացքից մեկ էլ հո՛պ վրիպել  :Smile:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Մադրիդի «Ռեալը» լրջորեն հետաքրքրված է Մյունխենի «Բավարիայի» եզրային Տոմաս Մյուլերով:


Ինչպես տեղեկացնում է sport.es-ը, «Արքայական ակումբի» նախագահ Ֆլորենտինո Պերեսը պարզապես հիացած է Մյուլերի խաղով 2010թ. աշխարհի առաջնությունում և անելու է ամեն ինչ երիտասարդ գերմանացուն ձեռք բերելու համար:

Այն բանից հետո, երբ Միլանի «Ինտերի» պաշտպան Մայկոնի տեղափոխությունը Մադրիդ ձախողվեց, «բլանկոսը» բավական մեծ գումար կարող են հատկացնել Մյուլերի տրանսֆերը գնելու համար, այդ մասին տեղեկացնում է tribalfootball.com-ը:

«Ռեալը» հույս ունի, որ կկարողանա գնել 20-ամյա եզրայինին մոտ 30 մլն եվրոյով:

Նշենք, որ մինչ այդ «Բավարիայի» ղեկավարությունը հայտարարել էր, որ չի վաճառի ո՛չ Մյուլերին, ո՛չ էլ հենակետային կիսապաշտպան Բաստիան Շվայնշտայգերին, ում ծառայություններով նույնպես հետաքրքրված էին Մադրիդում, ի դեպ, անձամբ Ժոզե Մոուրինյոն:

Հիշեցնենք, որ իսպանական մամուլում անըդհատ պտտվում են լուրեր, որ «Արքայական ակումբը» ցանկանում է ձեռք բերել Գերմանիայի ազգային հավաքականի ևս մի քանի ֆուտբոլիստի: Մասնավորապես նշվում են Բրեմենի «Վերդերի» ու «Շտուտգարտի» կիսապաշտպաններ համապատասխանաբար Մեզուտ Օզիլի ու Սամի Խեդիրայի անունները:

Ես չէի էլ կասկածում, որ էլի Մադրիդը պատրաստի աստղա ուզում տանի շարքից հանի: Կակայի ու Ռոնալդու - ի տրանսվերը պատկերացնում էին ասենք ինչպես դրախտ, հեսա Ռեալը դառնումա բոմբ թիմ, ուրա՞   :Beee:

----------


## avikavet1

> Փաստորեն Ռոբեննա վրիպել  ուղղակի քո խոսքերից եմ ելնելով եմ ասում 
> Երևի վախեցելա Կասիլիասի հայացքից մեկ էլ հո՛պ վրիպել


Չի վախեցել, Մադրիդի Ռեալի դարպասապահին ա ուզեցել հանկարծակիի բերի, բայց դե մոռացել Էր որ դարպասին կանգնած Էր Կասիլյասը՝ ԱՐՔԱՅԱԿԱՆ ԱԿՈՒՄԲԻ հերոսը: :Hands Up: 

*Մոդերատորական.* *վերջին անգամ եմ խմբագրում այս չգիտեմ՝ ինչերենը: Հաջորդ անգամ կտուգանեմ: Էնքան եք ուրիշ տառերով հայերեն բառեր գրել, որ էլ հայերեն չեք կարողանում գրել:*

----------

Պոսեյդոն (15.07.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Չենք պատրաստվում տրանսֆերային պատուհանի արքաներ դառնալ. Մոուրինյո


Մադրիդի «Ռեալի» գլխավոր մարզիչ Ժոզե Մոուրինյոն խոսել է իր ակումբի տրանսֆերային քաղաքականության մասին, որը «բլանկոսը» պատրաստվում է իրագործել այս ամռանը.

«Չենք պատրաստվում տրանսֆերային պատուհանի արքաներ դառնալ: Ես չեմ գործի այնպես, ինչպես սովորաբար գործում է «Ռեալը», այլ պայմանագրեր կստորագրեմ այն ֆուտբոլիստների հետ, ովքեր դեռ երկար տարիներ մեզ օգուտ կբերեն, ինչպես նաև կկատարելագործվեն մեզ հետ:

Մենք արդեն ստորագրել ենք Դի Մարիային, ով, իրականում, շատ թանկ նստեց մեզ վրա, բայց նա աճելու շատ տեղ ունի: Այժմ մենք ուզում ենք գնել Խեդիրային, ով նույնպես երկար ժամանակ դեռ բարելավելու է իր խաղային որակները: Այդ մոտեցումն ինձ դուր է գալիս:



Մեզ անհրաժեշտ է պաշտպան ու ևս մեկ կիսապաշտպան, բայց հուսալի ու առանց բեմական տաղանդի: Մեզ համար դժվար է գնել որևէ ֆուտբոլիստի, քանզի երբ «Ռեալը» սկսում է ինչ-որ մեկով հետաքրքրվել, ապա նրա տրանսֆերային գինն աստղաբաշխական է դառնում»,- Մոուրինյոյի խոսքերը մեջբերում է tribalfootball.com-ը:

*Հղում*

----------


## GevSky

Ռեալի մոուրինյոյական խաղը ըստ իս չի նայվի և կարելիա ասել քիչ փչացած բան կար հիմա ել իրա սկզբունքային խաղաոճը կփչացնի :Think:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Ռեալի մոուրինյոյական խաղը ըստ իս չի նայվի և կարելիա ասել քիչ փչացած բան կար հիմա ել իրա սկզբունքային խաղաոճը կփչացնի


Իսկ ի՞նչու, Մորինյոն լավ մարզիչ է ու նա կարող դնել իրենը ու հասնել ցանկալի արդյունքի:

----------


## Արծիվ

*Ֆելիքս Մագատ. Համոզված եմ, որ Ռաուլը կտեղափոխվի Շալկե*


«Շալկեի» գլխավոր մարզիչ Ֆելիքս Մագատը խոսել է «Ռեալի» հարձակվող Ռաուլի` «Շալկե» տեղափոխման հեռանկարների մասին: 
«Համոզված եմ, որ նա կտեղափոխվի մեր ակումբ, որովհետև Ռաուլը  ուզում է խաղալ, ունենալ մշտական խաղային պրակտիկա Չեմպիոնների լիգայում և գոլեր խփել: Նա չի պատրաստվում պարզապես գումար ստանալ` նստելով պահեստայինների նստարանին, նրան պետք է խաղալ:
Հենց մեր մասնակցությունը Չեմպիոնների լիգային կօգնի ձեռք բերել նրան: Մեզ հիանալի հնարավորություն է ընձեռնվել, և մենք պետք է օգտվենք դրանից», - մարզչի խոսքերն է մեջբերում AS-ը: 
Աղբյուրը

----------


## GevSky

> Իսկ ի՞նչու, Մորինյոն լավ մարզիչ է ու նա կարող դնել իրենը ու հասնել ցանկալի արդյունքի:


Ես չասացի որ վատ մարզիչա, ու արդյունքի չի հասնի, ես խոսում եմ խաղավոճի մասին, որով խաղում էին Րելսին ու Ինտեռը, պաշտպանական տակտիկան Ռեալինը չի, ասեմ որ, երբ Ռայկարդը պետքա դուրս գար Բարսայից ուզում էին Մոուրինյոյին առնեին էնէլ Լապորտան ասեց որ իրանք իրենց սկզբունքներին և խաղավոճին չեն դավաճանի, իսկ Մոուրինյոն այդ առումով հարմար չէր: Իսկ Ռեալին արդյունքեր են հիմա պետք կապ չունի ինչ խաղ ցույց կտա, ի դեպ վերջին տարիներին նույն պատկերնա ինչքանել միավորա հավաքում մեկա հազվադեպա հզոր ու սիրուն խաղ խաղում, նենց որ տարբերություն շատ չենք նկատի :Smile:

----------

Ապե Ջան (20.07.2010)

----------


## avikavet1

Հենց Մոուրինյոն պաշտպանական ֆուտբոլա սիրում, ու կենտրոնանւմա պաշտպանության վրա: Ռեալի թույլ կողմն էլ ետա, ու Մոուրինյոն շատ կոգնի Ռեալին ետ առումով:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Հենց Մոուրինյոն պաշտպանական ֆուտբոլա սիրում, ու կենտրոնանւմա պաշտպանության վրա: Ռեալի թույլ կողմն էլ ետա, ու Մոուրինյոն շատ կոգնի Ռեալին ետ առումով:


Մենք տեսնելու ենք պաշտպանողական ֆուտբոլ Ռեալի կատարմամբ  :Think:

----------


## avikavet1

> Մենք տեսնելու ենք պաշտպանողական ֆուտբոլ Ռեալի կատարմամբ


Երևի թե այո. իմ կարծիքով Մոուրինյոն կլրացնի էդ բացը Ռեալի մոտ: :Smile:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> երևի եթե այո, իմ կարծիքով Մոուրինյոն կլրացնի ետ բացը Ռեալի մոտ:


Է հա թող լավ պաշտպանվեն, ոչ թե ցույց տան պաշտպանողական խաղ, չէ, էտ իրանց հագով չի  :Jpit:

----------


## avikavet1

> Է հա թող լավ պաշտպանվեն, ոչ թե ցույց տան պաշտպանողական խաղ, չէ, էտ իրանց հագով չի


երկուսն էլ կլինի, համ պաշտպանողական համ հարձակվողական խաղ: :Yes:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Ռեալը Ինտերին վերջին անգամ առաջարկել է վաճառել Մայկոնին




Մադրիդի «Ռեալը» վերջին անգամ առաջարկել է «Ինտերին» վաճառել Դուգլաս Մայկոնին: Արքայական ակումբը պատրաստ է բրազիլացի պաշտպանի համար վճարել 22 մլն եվրո:

«Ռեալը» մինչ այս շաբաթվա վերջ ժամանակ է տվել «Ինտերի» ղեկավարությանը առաջարկը քննարկելու համար` հայտարարելով, որ բացասական պատասխանի դեպքում  բանակցությունները կդադարեցվեն, հայտնում է Marca-ն:

Ավելի վաղ «Ռեալը» պատրաստ էր Բրազիլիայի հավաքականի ֆուտբոլիստի համար վճարել 25 մլն եվրո, բայց «Ինտերի» նախագահ Մասիմո Մորատին հրաժարվել էր բաց թողնել Մայկոնին 30 մլն եվրոյից պակաս գումարի դիմաց:

Ինքը Մայկոնը հայտարարել էր, որ ցանկանում է տեղափոխվել «Ռեալ», որը ներկայումս գլխավորում է  Ժոզե Մոուրինյոն, և ակնկալում է, որ բանակցությունները հաջող ավարտ կունենան:

«Ռեալը» թիմի պաշտպանության գիծը ուժեղացնելու նաև այլ տարբերակներ ունի` բացի Մայկոնից: Ժոզե Մոուրինյոն պատրաստվում է մինչ հուլիսի 31-ը վերջնականապես կողմնորոշվել, թե որ պաշտպաններն են հանդես գալու «Ռեալում հաջորդ մրցաշրջանում:

Հղում:


Հ.Գ բայց ինչ աներես են  :Smile:  մարդիկ չեն ուզում տան յան տվեք էլի  :Jpit:

----------


## avikavet1

> Մադրիդի «Ռեալը» վերջին անգամ առաջարկել է «Ինտերին» վաճառել Դուգլաս Մայկոնին: Արքայական ակումբը պատրաստ է բրազիլացի պաշտպանի համար վճարել 22 մլն եվրո:
> 
> «Ռեալը» մինչ այս շաբաթվա վերջ ժամանակ է տվել «Ինտերի» ղեկավարությանը առաջարկը քննարկելու համար` հայտարարելով, որ բացասական պատասխանի դեպքում  բանակցությունները կդադարեցվեն, հայտնում է Marca-ն:
> 
> Ավելի վաղ «Ռեալը» պատրաստ էր Բրազիլիայի հավաքականի ֆուտբոլիստի համար վճարել 25 մլն եվրո, բայց «Ինտերի» նախագահ Մասիմո Մորատին հրաժարվել էր բաց թողնել Մայկոնին 30 մլն եվրոյից պակաս գումարի դիմաց:
> 
> Ինքը Մայկոնը հայտարարել էր, որ ցանկանում է տեղափոխվել «Ռեալ», որը ներկայումս գլխավորում է  Ժոզե Մոուրինյոն, և ակնկալում է, որ բանակցությունները հաջող ավարտ կունենան:
> 
> «Ռեալը» թիմի պաշտպանության գիծը ուժեղացնելու նաև այլ տարբերակներ ունի` բացի Մայկոնից: Ժոզե Մոուրինյոն պատրաստվում է մինչ հուլիսի 31-ը վերջնականապես կողմնորոշվել, թե որ պաշտպաններն են հանդես գալու «Ռեալում հաջորդ մրցաշրջանում:
> ...


Մոուրինյոն երբ եկավ Մադրիդի Ռեալ, դեռ այտ ժամանակ Մայկոնը ցանկություն հայտնեց խաղալ Ռեալում:

----------


## Պոսեյդոն

Պատմությունը ես քանի տարիների ընթացքում, ցույցա տվել, որ Ռեալը կարող է և խաղալ պաշտպանողական ֆուտբոլ և հարձակվողական և կարող է խաղալ երկուսը միասին: Պատմությունը նաև ցույց ա տվել, որ այն ժամանակ երբ Ռեալը մարզել է մի մարզիչ, որ ունեցել է հստակ խաղի գրաֆիկ, Ռեալը նրա հետ հասել է լավ հաջողությունների, հիշեք Ֆաբիո Կապելոյին, այդպիսի մարզիչ է Մոուրինիոն: Հիշեք թե նրան մարզած թիմերը ինչպիսի ֆուտբոլ են խաղացել՝ հստակ պաշտպանություն, ամուր կիսապաշտպանություն և լավ հարձակում, նույն բանը սպասվում է Ռեալին:Եթե Մոուրինիոն Ռեալի պաշտպանությունը ուժեղացնի, մի մտածեք Ռեալի հարձակումը չի թուլանա, որովհետև Ռեալ Մադրիդը այսքան տարիների ընթացքում վատ խաղ չի խաղացել, նույնիսկ երբ պարտվել է:

----------


## Nanik

> Պատմությունը ես քանի տարիների ընթացքում, ցույցա տվել, որ Ռեալը կարող է և խաղալ պաշտպանողական ֆուտբոլ և հարձակվողական և կարող է խաղալ երկուսը միասին: Պատմությունը նաև ցույց ա տվել, որ այն ժամանակ երբ Ռեալը մարզել է մի մարզիչ, որ ունեցել է հստակ խաղի գրաֆիկ, Ռեալը նրա հետ հասել է լավ հաջողությունների, հիշեք Ֆաբիո Կապելոյին, այդպիսի մարզիչ է Մոուրինիոն: Հիշեք թե նրան մարզած թիմերը ինչպիսի ֆուտբոլ են խաղացել՝ հստակ պաշտպանություն, ամուր կիսապաշտպանություն և լավ հարձակում, նույն բանը սպասվում է Ռեալին:Եթե Մոուրինիոն Ռեալի պաշտպանությունը ուժեղացնի, մի մտածեք Ռեալի հարձակումը չի թուլանա, որովհետև Ռեալ Մադրիդը այսքան տարիների ընթացքում վատ խաղ չի խաղացել, նույնիսկ երբ պարտվել է:


 Ռեալը Ռեալ, Մոուրինիոն էլ Մոուրինիո, բայց քանի դեռ կա Բարսելոնան և Գվարդիոլան, անկախ Ռեալի ելույթների որակից՝ Ռեալը միշտ կմնա Իսպանիայի երկրորդ թիմը: Բարսայի ստվերից Ռեալը դուրս գալ երբեք չի կարողանա )

----------

Inna (22.07.2010), Yellow Raven (22.07.2010)

----------


## Պոսեյդոն

> Ռեալը Ռեալ, Մոուրինիոն էլ Մոուրինիո, բայց քանի դեռ կա Բարսելոնան և Գվարդիոլան, անկախ Ռեալի ելույթների որակից՝ Ռեալը միշտ կմնա Իսպանիայի երկրորդ թիմը: Բարսայի ստվերից Ռեալը դուրս գալ երբեք չի կարողանա )


Ռեալը երբեք չի լինի Իսպանիայի երկրորդ թիմ, Ռեալը երբեք չի մնացել Բարսայի ստվերի տակ, որ Ռեալը Ռեալ էր, բա Բարսան  ու՞ր էր: Կյանքը աստիճանա մի օր վերևն ես, մի օր էլ ներքևը, հիմա Բարսան լավա խաղում, Պեպի բախտը բերումա, բայց ամեն ինչ հո մշտական չի, այսօր Բարսան լավ ուրախացավ, մի քանի հատ մեդալ տարավ, իսկ Ռեալն էլ մի քիչ հանգստացավ, դե այդքան մրցանակ ստանալ չի լինի, թող մի քիչ էլ ուրիշները ուրախանան:Բարսան ինչ էլ ուզումա անի Ռեալին կյանքում չի հասնի, որովհետև Ռեալնա ճանաչվել 20-րդ դարի լավագույն ակումբ, ոչ թե Բարսան, իսկ ինչ վերաբաերվումա 21-րդ դարին՝ դեռ նոր է սկսվել:

----------


## Nanik

20-րդ դարն անցավ, մենք 21-րդում ենք, ասել է թե՝ ներկա կյանքում, իսկ ներկայում մենք հիանում ենք հզորների խաղով: 20-րդ դարում ֆուբոլի որակը այլ էր՝ ավելի թույլ էր, ներկա աշխարհում ֆուտբոլը որակական այլ հարթությունում է գտնվում: Այն մարզավիճակն ու այն խաղը, որը հիմա ունի Բարսան, Ռեալը երբեք չի ունեցել, ու դժվար էլ ունենա:

----------


## Պոսեյդոն

> 20-րդ դարն անցավ, մենք 21-րդում ենք, ասել է թե՝ ներկա կյանքում, իսկ ներկայում մենք հիանում ենք հզորների խաղով: 20-րդ դարում ֆուբոլի որակը այլ էր՝ ավելի թույլ էր, ներկա աշխարհում ֆուտբոլը որակական այլ հարթությունում է գտնվում: Այն մարզավիճակն ու այն խաղը, որը հիմա ունի Բարսան, Ռեալը երբեք չի ունեցել, ու դժվար էլ ունենա:


Նանիկ ջան, ընդհունում եմ ֆուտբոլի որակը ուրիշ էր, խաղամակարդակը մի քիչ ուրիշ էր, բայց չէ որ Ռեալը ճանաչվեց լավագույնը, այլ ոչ թե Բարսան,արի չմոռանանք, որ 20-րդ դարի մեջ մտնում է 90-ական թվականները, որի ժամանակ նորից Ռեալը անգերազանցելի էր, իսկ 90-ականներն էլ նոր են ավարտվել,ֆուտբոլը նույն ֆուտբոլն է մնացել, չի փոխվել, այս վերջին տարիներն են, ինչ Բարսան հաջողությունների է  հասնում և նորից եմ կրկնում 21-րդ դարը դեռ նոր է սկսվել:

----------

Ambrosine (22.07.2010)

----------


## REAL_ist

> Այն մարզավիճակն ու այն խաղը, որը հիմա ունի Բարսան, Ռեալը երբեք չի ունեցել, ու դժվար էլ ունենա:


Ինձ թվումա դու օրինակ 2001-2002 մրցաշրջանը չես տեսել: Եզրակացություններ մի արա նենց բանի վերաբերյալ, որից պատկերացում չունես :Wink:

----------

Ambrosine (22.07.2010), Starkiller (22.07.2010), Պոսեյդոն (22.07.2010)

----------


## avikavet1

> Այն մարզավիճակն ու այն խաղը, որը հիմա ունի Բարսան, Ռեալը երբեք չի ունեցել, ու դժվար էլ ունենա:


Ինչպե՞ս չի ունեցել :Nono:  հիշեք Զիդանին, Ռոբերտո Կարլոսին, Ռաուլին, Ալֆրեդո  դի Ստեֆանոյին, Հուգո Սանչեսին,Դավոր Շհուկերին... եթե ցանկություն ունեք, էլի կթվեմ: Ու, որ Բարսան էսօր առաջ ա գնում, էդ մենակ Մեսսիի ու Չավիի շնորհիվ:

----------

Պոսեյդոն (22.07.2010)

----------


## Պոսեյդոն

Ու մեկ էլ մի բան հիշեք, եթե Ռեալին ասում են Արքայական ակումբ, Գալակտիկոս, ճանաչել են 20-րդ դարի լավագույն թիմ ու Ռեալում խաղացել են այնպիսի ֆուտբոլիստներ, որոնց նշեց  avikavet1-ը, հլը մի բան էլ կարամ թվեմ, թե ինչպիսի տիտղոսներ, ինչպիսի ռեկորդների հեղինակներ են այդ ֆուտբոլիստները և ընդհանրապես նայեք ընդհանուր առմամաբ Ռեալի և Բարսայի տիտղոսներին ու ֆուտբոլիստներին: Այդքանից հետո ի՞նչ պիտի ասեք մեզ՝ ռեալցիներիս, բարսելոնցիներ:
Այսքանը :Victory:  :Bux:

----------


## avikavet1

> Ու մեկ էլ մի բան հիշեք, եթե Ռեալին ասում են Արքայական ակումբ, Գալակտիկոս, ճանաչել են 20-րդ դարի լավագույն թիմ ու Ռեալում խաղացել են այնպիսի ֆուտբոլիստներ, որոնց նշեց  avikavet1-ը, հլը մի բան էլ կարամ թվեմ, թե ինչպիսի տիտղոսներ, ինչպիսի ռեկորդների հեղինակներ են այդ ֆուտբոլիստները և ընդհանրապես նայեք ընդհանուր առմամաբ Ռեալի և Բարսայի տիտղոսներին ու ֆուտբոլիստներին: Այդքանից հետո ի՞նչ պիտի ասեք մեզ՝ ռեալցիներիս, բարսելոնցիներ:
> Այսքանը


շատ ճիշտ էս 100% :Hands Up:

----------

Պոսեյդոն (23.07.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Մոուրինյոն ուզում է Իբրահիմովիչին` Բարսային առաջարկելով Կակային




Մադրիդի «Ռեալի» պորտուգալացի մարզիչ Ժոզե Մոուրինյոն խնդրել է «Արքայական ակումբի» ղեկավարությանն ամեն ինչ անել կատալոնական «Բարսելոնայի» հարձակվող Զլատան Իբրահիմովիչին ձեռք բերելու համար:

Ըստ El Mundo պարբերականի, Մոուրինյոն չի հավատում, որ Կարիմ Բենզեման կկարողանա առջևի գծում կատարել այն դերը, որն ունեին Դիդյե Դրոգբան ու Դիեգո Միլիտոն համապատասխանաբար Լոնդոնի «Չելսիում» ու Միլանի «Ինտերում», երբ այդ թիմերը գլխավորում էր հենց պորտուգալացի մասնագետը:

Այս տրանսֆերն էլ ավելի ինտրիգային է դարձնում այն փաստը, որ եթե «Բարսելոնային» չհաջողվի պայմանավորվել Լոնդոնի «Արսենալի» հետ Սեսկ Ֆաբրեգասի տեղափոխության վերաբերյալ, ապա կատալոնական ակումբը ստիպված կլինի ուշադրությունը կենտրոնացնել այլ կիսապապաշտպանի վրա:

Եվ ահա այդ պարագայում Մոուրինյոն առաջարկում է Իբրահիմովիչին փոխարինել իր թիմի կիսապաշտպան Կակայով, տեղեկացնում է tribalfootball-ը:

*Հղում*

----------


## Ambrosine

Անհեթեթություն  :Shok: 
Լրագրողների երևակայության հերթական սերիան է, կարծում եմ:

----------


## avikavet1

> Մադրիդի «Ռեալի» պորտուգալացի մարզիչ Ժոզե Մոուրինյոն խնդրել է «Արքայական ակումբի» ղեկավարությանն ամեն ինչ անել կատալոնական «Բարսելոնայի» հարձակվող Զլատան Իբրահիմովիչին ձեռք բերելու համար:
> 
> Ըստ El Mundo պարբերականի, Մոուրինյոն չի հավատում, որ Կարիմ Բենզեման կկարողանա առջևի գծում կատարել այն դերը, որն ունեին Դիդյե Դրոգբան ու Դիեգո Միլիտոն համապատասխանաբար Լոնդոնի «Չելսիում» ու Միլանի «Ինտերում», երբ այդ թիմերը գլխավորում էր հենց պորտուգալացի մասնագետը:
> 
> Այս տրանսֆերն էլ ավելի ինտրիգային է դարձնում այն փաստը, որ եթե «Բարսելոնային» չհաջողվի պայմանավորվել Լոնդոնի «Արսենալի» հետ Սեսկ Ֆաբրեգասի տեղափոխության վերաբերյալ, ապա կատալոնական ակումբը ստիպված կլինի ուշադրությունը կենտրոնացնել այլ կիսապապաշտպանի վրա:
> 
> Եվ ահա այդ պարագայում Մոուրինյոն առաջարկում է Իբրահիմովիչին փոխարինել իր թիմի կիսապաշտպան Կակայով, տեղեկացնում է tribalfootball-ը:
> 
> *Հղում*


եսօր լսեցի նման լուրեր,որ Կակային ուզում են փոխեն Իբրայմովիչի հետ,բայց ինչքանով տեղյակ եմ Իբրայմովիչը երկարաձգելա պայմանագիրը Բարցի հետ:Ճիշտա եդ ինֆորմացիան? :Cool:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Իսկ ես այդպես չեմ կարծում: Ռեալին ռմբահարաց ֆուտբոլսիտին են ուզում  :Jpit:

----------


## avikavet1

> Իսկ ես այդպես չեմ կարծում: Ռեալին ռմբահարաց ֆուտբոլսիտին են ուզում


Իբրայմովիչը լավ մարզավիճակում չի, ու մեզ պետք չի: :Smile:

----------


## REAL_ist

Դե հաշվի առնելով որ կատալոնական թերթա, նորմալա որ սենց աբսուրդա գրում Ռեալին վերաբերվող:

----------

Պոսեյդոն (23.07.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Ռեալը հրաժարվեց Մայկոնին գնելու մտքից




Մադրիդի «Ռեալի» ղեկավարությունն ու մարզչական շտաբը վերջնականպես հրաժարվեցին Միլանի «Ինտերի» պաշտպան Դուգլաս Մայկոնին ձեռք բերելու մտքից, այդ մասին տեղեկացնում է Championat-ը` հղվելով իսպանական Marca պարբերականին:

Իսպանացիները տեղեկացրել են «նեռաձուրիի» ներկայացուցիչներին, որ պատրաստ են Բրազիլիայի հավաքականի ֆուտբոլիստի համար վճարել 22 մլն եվրո: Իտալական ակումբի ղեկավարության պատասխանն իրեն երկար սպասել չտվեց. Նախագահ Մասիմո Մորատին չի պատրաստվում վաճառել ֆուտբոլիստին 28 մլն եվրոյից պակաս:

Իտալացիների պատասխանից հետո «Արքայական ակումբը» փակել է Մայկոնին գնելու թեման և աշխատելու է այլ ուղղությամբ:  :Smile: 

*Հղում*

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Պաստորեն Ռեալ չի տեղափոխվի




Իտալական «Պալերմոյի» նախագահ Մուրիցիո Ձամպարինին խոստովանել է, որ հրաժարվել է «Ռեալին» վաճառել թիմի առաջատար Խավիեր Պաստորեին։

Ձամպարինին նշել է, որ արքայական ակումբը 21-ամյա արգենտինացի կիսապաշտպանի համար առաջարկում էր 25 մլն եվրո։

*Հղում*

Հ.Գ արա դե չեն ուզում գան, ի՞նչ եք ուզում:  :Tongue:

----------


## avikavet1

Էսօր ինչ լսեմ, որ լավ լինի:Լուրեր էին պտտվում թե` Մադրիդի Ռեալը պատրաստվում է վաճառել Գոնսալո Հիգուաինին:Ովքեր հավատում են նման լուրերի, ասեմ Մոուրինյոն հիմար չի ու նման բան բացառվում է: :Ok:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Էսօր ինչ լսեմ, որ լավ լինի:Լուրեր էին պտտվում թե` Մադրիդի Ռեալը պատրաստվում է վաճառել Գոնսալո Հիգուաինին:Ովքեր հավատում են նման լուրերի, ասեմ Մոուրինյոն հիմար չի ու նման բան բացառվում է:


Մորինյոնա էլի, մեկել տեսար:

----------


## avikavet1

> Մորինյոնա էլի, մեկել տեսար:


չէ ախպեր Մոուրինյոն խելացի մարզիչա, ու նման հիմար քայլ չի անի: :Smile:

----------


## Պոսեյդոն

> չէ ախպեր Մոուրինյոն խելացի մարզիչա, ու նման հիմար քայլ չի անի:


100% :Hands Up:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Ռաուլն այսօր հրաժեշտ կտա Ռեալին




Այսօր Մադրիդում Ռաուլը հրաժեշտ կտա «Ռեալին», քանի որ գալիք մրցաշրջանից հանդես կգա գերմանական «Շալկե-04»-ում։ Հրաժեշտի արարողությանը ներկա կլինի ակումբի նախագահ Ֆլորենտինո Պերեսը։ Արարողության ավարտից հետո Ռաուլը և թիմի գործադիր տնօրեն Խորխե Վալդանոն մամուլի ասուլիս կտան։

33-ամյա Ռաուլը գերմանական թիմի հետ պայմանագիր կնքեց այն բանից հետո, երբ արքայական ակումբի գլխավոր մարզիչ Ժոզե Մոուրինյոն խաղացողին հայտնեց, որ նրա կարիքը չի զգում։ Լեգենդար ֆուտբոլիստը «Ռեալի» կազմում 16 մրցաշրջան է անցկացրել, որոնց ընթացքում 723 հանդիպման է մասնակցել և խփել 324 գնդակ։

«Ռաուլի Բունդեսլիգա տեղափոխվելը ճիշտ որոշում էր։ Նա կլինի գալիք մրցաշրջանի անակնկալներից մեկը։ Ռաուլը կարող է շատ արագ մերվել գերմանական ֆուտբոլին»,- ասել է «Շալկե-04»-ի գլխավոր մարզիչ Ֆելիքս Մագատը։

*Հղում*

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Մայկոնը տեղափոխվու՞մ է Ռեալ





Իտալական La Gazzetta dello Sport-ը տեղեկացնում է, որ Միլանի «Ինտերն» ու Մադրիդի «Ռեալը» եկել են ընդհանուր հայտարարի «նեռաձուրիի» բրազիլացի պաշտպան Դուգլաս Մայկոնի տեղափոխության վերաբերյալ:

Ըստ վերանշյալ պարբերականի, մադրիդյան ակումբը Մայկոնի տրանսֆերի համար կվճարի 28 մլն եվրո: Այդ գումարից զատ` «Ինտերը» կստանա հավելավճարներ Մայկոնի «Ռեալում» հաջող ելույթների հետևանքով: Շուտով ինքը` ֆուտբոլիստը, կմեկնի Մադրիդ «Արքայական ակումբի» ղեկավարության հետ իր անձնական պայմանագիրը քննարկելու համար:

«Բլանկոսի» կազմում Մայկոնը տարեկան մոտ 7 մլն եվրո աշխատավարձ կստանա:

*Հղում*

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Ռեալի նոր ավագը կլինի Կասիլյասը




Այն բանից հետո, ինչ Մադրիդի «Ռեալից» հեռացավ լեգենդար հարձակվող Ռաուլը, «բլանկոսի» թիմի ավագի պարտականություններն անցել են Իսպանիայի հավաքականի դարպասապահ Իկեր Կասիլյասին:

Ինչպես տեղեկացնում է AS պարբերականը, Կասիլյասը կլինի «Արքայական ակումբի» պատմության ընթացքում հինգերորդ դարպասապահը, ով կրելու է թիմի ավագի թևկապը: 

Հղում

----------

Նաիրուհի (29.07.2010)

----------


## avikavet1

Երեկ Թուրքական ntv spor հեռուստաալիքով ցուցադրվեցին այն կադրերը, երբ Մադրիդի Ռեալի նախկին կիսապաշտպան Խոսե Մարիա Գուտին ներկայացավ թուրք ֆուտբոլասերներին: Գուտին Բեշիքթաշ ակումբում հանդես կգա 20 համարի մարզաշապիկի տակ:ՈՒ ինչպես նշում է RealMadrid.am-ը Գուտին երկու տարվա պայմանագիր է ստորագրել Ստամբուլյան ակումբի հետ, և տարեկան կստանա 2.7 միլիոն եվրո: :Smile:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Մայկոնի գործակալ. Ռեալը չի գնահատում Մայկոնի նշանակությունը




«Ինտերի» պաշտպան Դուգլաս Մայկոնի գործակալ Անտոնիո Կալյենդոն քննադատել է «Ռեալի» ղեկավարությունը, որը հրաժարվում է վճարել ֆուտբոլիստին 7 մլն եվրո ամեն մրցաշրջանի համար:

«Հասկանալի է, որ յուրաքանչյուր ակումբ, որը նոր ֆուտբոլիստի է ձեռք բերում, մտածում է, որ վճարելու է նրան ավելի շատ, քան անհրաժեշտ է: Բայց այս դեպքում «Ռեալը» չի գնահատում Մայկոնի նշանակությունը:  Իսպանական ակումբները մի քանի տասնյակ միլիոններ են ծախսում, իսկ «Ռեալը» չի ցանկանում նույնիսկ մեկ միլիոնով բարձարցնել աշխատավարձը:

Մադրիդում կան ֆուտբոլիստներ, որոնք մեկ մրցաշրջանի համար նույնիսկ 12 մլն եվրո են ստանում: «Ինտերի» համար Մայկոնը մեծ ներդրում էր, այդ իսկ պատճառով նրանք ճիշտ են վարվում` ստույգ գումար նշելով: Ինձ ապշեցնում է «Ռեալի» պահվածքը: Ակումբի ղեկավարությունը չի գնահատում այն ներդրումը, որ կարող է ունենալ այնպիսի չեմպիոնը, ինչպիսին է Մայկոնը:

Մեզ համար նախկինի պես նախընտրելի է իսպանական ակումբի հետ գործարք կնքելը: Այո, Մայկոնով հետաքրքրվում է նաև «Մանչեսթեր Սիթին», բայց մենք կփորձենք համաձայնության գալ մադրիդցիների հետ», - Կալյենդոյի խոսքերն է մեջբերում SkyItalia-ն:  

*Հղում*

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Ռոնալդու. Ռաուլը գոհ կլինի, եթե 7 համարի տակ հանդես գամ ես




Մադրիդի «Ռեալի» ֆուտբոլիստ Կրիշտիանու Ռոնալդուն հայտարարել է, որ Ռաուլի` «Շալկե-04» տեղափոխվելուց հետո կցանկանար ստանալ 7 համարի մարզաշապիկը, հայտնում է Marca-ն:

«Ռաուլը» հանճարեղ ավագ է, նա շարունակելու է հաղթել իր նոր ակումբում, քանի որ իսկական պրոֆեսիոնալ է: Ես հիանում էմ Ռաուլի մարդկային և խաղային հատկանիշներով: Նա որոշում է կայացրել, որն իր համար լավագույնն է: Ես շատ կցանականայի ստանալ 7 համարի մարազաշապիկը և կարծում եմ, որ Ռաուլը ևս գոհ կլինի, եթե այն ինձ հասնի», - հայտարարել է Ռոնալդուն:   

*Հղում*

Հ.Գ Կիսուրը մեռավ, տեղը լենացավ:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

մենակ մի բան կարամ ասեմ ԱՄՈԹ Ռեալին, ամոթ որ մոուրինյոյի կես բառով հանումա դուրս իրա ամենահավատարիմ խաղացողին:  :Bad:

----------

Ambrosine (31.07.2010), davidus (17.08.2010), GevSky (26.08.2010), matlev (20.08.2010), Ungrateful (17.08.2010), Yellow Raven (30.07.2010)

----------


## Vaho

Ավելի շուտ երեվի Ռաուլնա դուս գալիս, որովհետև ինչ իմաստ ունի մնա Ռեալ եթե պետքա նստի պահեստաըինների նստարանից խաղը նայի:

----------


## REAL_ist

> մենակ մի բան կարամ ասեմ ԱՄՈԹ Ռեալին, ամոթ որ մոուրինյոյի կես բառով հանումա դուրս իրա ամենահավատարիմ խաղացողին:


 Հանումա դուրս? ինձ թվումա սա Ռաուլի գիտակցված որոշումն ու ցանկությունն էր: Ուներ երկու տարբերակ, մնալ Ռեալում և պահեստահինի կարգավիճակով ավարտեր կարիերան կամ գնալ Շալկե ու փորձել շարունակել ակտիվ ֆուտբոլ խաղալը ու Մյուլլերի ռեկորդը խփելը: Ընտրեց երկրորդը, ինչը իրա որոշումնա:

Եթե քո նման դատենք, կարանք ասենք նաև ԱՄՈԹ Բարսային, որ ժամանակին Գվարդիոլան հեռացավ Բարսայից: Համոզաված եմ, որ Ռաուլն էլ մոտ ապագայում կվերադառնա Ռեալ ու հաստատ առանց ակումբից վիրավորված լինելու:

----------

Պոսեյդոն (31.07.2010)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Հանումա դուրս? ինձ թվումա սա Ռաուլի գիտակցված որոշումն ու ցանկությունն էր: Ուներ երկու տարբերակ, մնալ Ռեալում և պահեստահինի կարգավիճակով ավարտեր կարիերան կամ գնալ Շալկե ու փորձել շարունակել ակտիվ ֆուտբոլ խաղալը ու Մյուլլերի ռեկորդը խփելը: Ընտրեց երկրորդը, ինչը իրա որոշումնա:
> 
> Եթե քո նման դատենք, կարանք ասենք նաև ԱՄՈԹ Բարսային, որ ժամանակին Գվարդիոլան հեռացավ Բարսայից: Համոզաված եմ, որ Ռաուլն էլ մոտ ապագայում կվերադառնա Ռեալ ու հաստատ առանց ակումբից վիրավորված լինելու:


Վահան ջան, ճիշտ ասած չգիտեմ թե Գվարդիոլան ինչի ու ոնց է հեռացել Բարսելոնայից: Բայց հետևելով Ռաուլի շուրջ կատարվողին, հանգել եմ էն եզրակացության, որ Մոուրինյոն չորով հրաժարվել ա իրանից: Ինքը անցած երկու տարին էլ էր պահեստայինի վիճակում ու կարծես չէր բողոքում, ու բազմիցս նշել էր որ իր կարիերան կավարտի Ռեալում, բայց եկավ Մոուրինյոն ու ... 
Համոզված եմ որ Ռաուլը կգա հետ Ռեալ ապագայում, ու կաշխատի ակումբում:

էս էլ Ռաուլը Շալկեում ներկայացման  ժամանակ, Գազպրոմը բացում ա  :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## avikavet1

> մենակ մի բան կարամ ասեմ ԱՄՈԹ Ռեալին, ամոթ որ մոուրինյոյի կես բառով հանումա դուրս իրա ամենահավատարիմ խաղացողին:


Ախպեր ամոթ պերեսին, ոչ թե Ռեալին ես եդ Պերեսին չեմ սիրում, եդ փող շատա սիրում:

----------


## Պոսեյդոն

Չեմ ուզում բոլորին մեջբերել, բայց պետք է ասեմ, որ Ռաուլի և Գուտիի հեռանալը ամենևին էլ դժբախտություն չէ և ոչ էլ ամոթ: Կարելի է ասել, որ այդ ֆուտբոլիստները որպես ֆուտբոլիստ Ռեալում, այլ ոչ թե անհատականություն ապրել են իրենց դարը: Ռաուլը խփեց բոլոր հնարավոր ռեկորդները, այդքան ժամանակ եղավ Ռեալի առաջնորդը, լեգենդը, Գուտին էլ արեց իր գործը, օգնեց ամեն կերպ Ռեալին ինչպես կարացավ, բայց այդ լեգենդներին արդեն հրաժեշտ տալու ժամանակն է:
Խոսքս կոնկրետ վերաբերվում է Ռաուլին, եթե նա մնար Ռեալում, ապա կդառնար պահեստային արձանիկ, ժող Ռեալը նոր թիմ ա հավաքում, Ռեալը նոր թիմ ա դառնում, նորահայտ աստղերով Ռեալը կարող է անել այն, ինչ նրանից ուզում են երկրպագուները:
Եվ Ռաուլի նման ֆուտբոլիստին մնում է միայն ասել Մուչոս գռացիաս Ռաուլ Գոնսալես Բլանկո և հաջողություններ նոր թիմում:

----------


## Սերխիո

> մենակ մի բան կարամ ասեմ ԱՄՈԹ Ռեալին, ամոթ որ մոուրինյոյի կես բառով հանումա դուրս իրա ամենահավատարիմ խաղացողին:


Ներսես ջան, իսկ Անրիի պարագայում ի՞նչ կասես
http://www.akumb.am/showthread.php/1...=1#post2055278


Ես ամենաշատ հիասթափվածն եմ,բայց Ռեալը մեղավոր չի,ետ Ռաուլի որոշումն ա, ու ակումբը երբեք «Հիերոյի սխալը» չի կրկնի,մնում ա ինձ համակրել նաև Շալկեին,ի դեպ էսօր դուբլել ա տղեն...

----------


## Դարք

> կին և տղամարդ, որոնք ամուսացել են` չլինելով յոթ պորտ հեռու բարեկամ. ըստ ավանդույթի եթե նրանց բարեկամական կապերը չեն անցնում յոթ պորտ`ապա նրանց երեխաները կարող են ծնվել` շեղումերով.


 Գաբրեիել Գարսիա Մարկեսի`<<Հարյուր տարվա մենություն>> վեպում այդպիսի շեղումներվ երեխաներին անվանում էին * Իգուաին*: :Xeloq:

----------

Yellow Raven (17.08.2010)

----------


## Սերխիո

-------------Կասիլյաս
Ռամոս-Պեպե-Կառվալյո-Մարսելո
----------Խեդիրա-Ալոնսո
Ռոնալդո----------Օզիլ---------դի Մարիա
----------------Իգուաին

_____________________________________________

------------------Դուդեկ
Արբելոա---Ալբիոլ--Գարայ--Դրենտե
-----------------Գագո
---Գրանեռո--Կանալես-- Լեոն
----------Կակա--Բենզեմա


_________________________________________

կվաճառվեն՝ Վան Դեր Վարտը, Մամադուն, Լասանան
բայց  հնարավոր ա դիարաներից մեկի փոխարեն վաճառեն դրենտին

Հ.Գ.
դե սպասի՛ր , Եվրոպա :Goblin:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> -------------Կասիլյաս
> Ռամոս-Պեպե-Կառվալյո-Մարսելո
> ----------Խեդիրա-Ալոնսո
> Ռոնալդո----------Օզիլ---------դի Մարիա
> ----------------Իգուաին
> 
> _____________________________________________
> 
> ------------------Դուդեկ
> ...


Մնացինք սպասելով

----------


## Սերխիո

> Մնացինք սպասելով


չեմ կարծում ,թե դա հաճելի կլինի քո համար...

Հ.գ.
մոռացա վերը նշեի, որ ետքան զինվորների հրամանատարն է լինելու  մարշալ Մոուրինյոն, նենց, որ ձեր Բշտիկյան հրամանատարով բարսան անկարող ա էս զորքի դեմ...

----------

Ungrateful (20.08.2010), Նաիրուհի (23.08.2010)

----------


## romanista

Հիմա էլ Օզիլին առան... հերիք ա էլի լավ խաղացողներին փչացնեք, արա... առնում, հետո նստացնում են պահեստայինների նստարանին, ու փչացնում, իսկ սեփական խորհրդանիշին վաճառում են "Շալկե-04"-ին... ատում եմ այս արհեստական ակումբը, Մադրիդում կա միայն մեկ թիմ` Ատլետիկոն:

----------

Ապե Ջան (20.08.2010), Դարք (20.08.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Հիմա էլ Օզիլին առան... հերիք ա էլի լավ խաղացողներին փչացնեք, արա... առնում, հետո նստացնում են պահեստայինների նստարանին, ու փչացնում, իսկ սեփական խորհրդանիշին վաճառում են "Շալկե-04"-ին... ատում եմ այս արհեստական ակումբը, Մադրիդում կա միայն մեկ թիմ` Ատլետիկոն:


Ըհը,  :Smile:

----------

romanista (20.08.2010)

----------


## Սերխիո

էս կատալոնական թերթին տարել ա,լրիվ ,մնացել ա սենց դիշովի ձևերով խաղացողին ռեկլամ անեն՝
*«Ռեալը պատրաստ է առաջարկություն անել Բարսելոնային՝ Իբրահիմովիչի վերաբերյալ»*

http://www.eurosport.ru/football/la-...o2437737.shtml

----------


## Ambrosine

> էս կատալոնական թերթին տարել ա,լրիվ ,մնացել ա սենց դիշովի ձևերով խաղացողին ռեկլամ անեն՝
> *«Ռեալը պատրաստ է առաջարկություն անել Բարսելոնային՝ Իբրահիմովիչի վերաբերյալ»*
> 
> http://www.eurosport.ru/football/la-...o2437737.shtml


Մի ամիս է էս թերթը Իբրահիմովիչին ա ձեռք բերում՝ Ռեալի համար՝
http://www.akumb.am/showthread.php/1...=1#post2059491

Երևի ուզում են Ռեալին նվաստացնել ու, չիմանալով, թե ինչպես դա անեն, իրենց ամենավերջին խաղացողին Ռեալի համար ցանկալի են ներկայացնում  :Jpit:

----------


## Լեո

Էն որ անցած տարի մադրիդյան թերթերը Մեսսին տանում էին Ռեալ, դրա մասին մոռացել եք, չէ՞   :Smile:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Ռեալը՝ մինչև տրանսվերային պատուհանի փակվելը ուզում է վաճառել, Մամադու Դիարրային, Լասանա Դիարային, Ֆերնանդո Գագոյին, Ռաֆայել վան դեր Վարտին և Ռոյստոն Դրենտեին:

Ռաֆայել վան դեր Վարտիը ցանկություն է հայտնել ևս մեկ մրցաշրջան անցկացնել Մադրիդում:

Հ.Գ էհ ռեալ, չ՞հոգնեցիր ծախել առնելուց:  :Xeloq:

----------


## GevSky

> Մի ամիս է էս թերթը Իբրահիմովիչին ա ձեռք բերում՝ Ռեալի համար՝
> http://www.akumb.am/showthread.php/1...=1#post2059491
> 
> Երևի ուզում են Ռեալին նվաստացնել ու, չիմանալով, թե ինչպես դա անեն, իրենց ամենավերջին խաղացողին Ռեալի համար ցանկալի են ներկայացնում


Ե՞րբվանից Իբրան ամենավերջին խաղացող դառավ: Մինչև հիմա չհասկացաք որ Բարսայում վերջին խաղացող չի լինում, քանի-որ լինելու դեպքում ակումբից դուրս են հանում ոչ թե Ռեալի պես անկապ առնեն-ծախեն անկախ նրանից լավա խաղում թե վատ, էնքան որ գլխավոր նպատակնա առևտուրների մեջ լինեն :Smile:  Թող էժանով տան բիրիք :LOL:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ե՞րբվանից Իբրան ամենավերջին խաղացող դառավ: Մինչև հիմա չհասկացաք որ Բարսայում վերջին խաղացող չի լինում, քանի-որ *լինելու դեպքում* ակումբից դուրս են հանում ոչ թե Ռեալի պես անկապ առնեն-ծախեն անկախ նրանից լավա խաղում թե վատ, էնքան որ գլխավոր նպատակնա առևտուրների մեջ լինեն Թող էժանով տան բիրիք


Փաստորեն, ամեն դեպքում լինում ա  :Smile: 
Իբրահիմովիչն էլ դուրս հանելու ճամփին ա:

----------


## GevSky

> Փաստորեն, ամեն դեպքում լինում ա 
> Իբրահիմովիչն էլ դուրս հանելու ճամփին ա:


Եթե հանելու ճանապարհինա ուրեմն մի բան կա, Բարսան հաստատ խաղամակարդակովա որոշում ով գնա ով մնա, ոչ թե ռեալի պես ում անունը դուրը գալիսա առնումա իսկ ում անունից հոգնումա կամ հոլանդացիա ծախումա, Ռեալը վերջի 2 տարում դառելա բիրիքնոց յաշիկով ֆուտբոլիստ են առնում-ծախում, մնացելա մի հատ խեղճ Կասս ու Ռամոս  որոնք արդեն չեն ջոկում որտեղ են խաղում :Smile:  Երբա Ռեալը հոգնելու անիմաստ առևտուրներից, բա տենց թիմա լինում հա չե մի հատ էլ կա Մանչեստր Սիթի, այդ 2 թիմերը էս 2 տարիա ֆուտբոլիստ են առնում բարձր անուններով մի գլուխ ու չես հասկանւմ թե ինչի և ում համար… Իսկ այս տարի եթե ռեալը Լա Լիգա տանի ուրեմն կտանի մեեեեեեծ փոխերի գնով ու հետո կգնա բնականաբար Մոուրինյոն ու նորից կքանդվի Ռեալը, որով հետև վաղուուց հիմքերը Պերեսը կերելա :Wink: 
Հ.Գ. Գոնե վերջին մտքի հետ համաձայնվի, ախր շաաատ ակնհայտա

----------

Ապե Ջան (27.08.2010)

----------


## avikavet1

> Եթե հանելու ճանապարհինա ուրեմն մի բան կա, Բարսան հաստատ խաղամակարդակովա որոշում ով գնա ով մնա, ոչ թե ռեալի պես ում անունը դուրը գալիսա առնումա իսկ ում անունից հոգնումա կամ հոլանդացիա ծախումա, Ռեալը վերջի 2 տարում դառելա բիրիքնոց յաշիկով ֆուտբոլիստ են առնում-ծախում, մնացելա մի հատ խեղճ Կասս ու Ռամոս  որոնք արդեն չեն ջոկում որտեղ են խաղում Երբա Ռեալը հոգնելու անիմաստ առևտուրներից, բա տենց թիմա լինում հա չե մի հատ էլ կա Մանչեստր Սիթի, այդ 2 թիմերը էս 2 տարիա ֆուտբոլիստ են առնում բարձր անուններով մի գլուխ ու չես հասկանւմ թե ինչի և ում համար… Իսկ այս տարի եթե ռեալը Լա Լիգա տանի ուրեմն կտանի մեեեեեեծ փոխերի գնով ու հետո կգնա բնականաբար Մոուրինյոն ու նորից կքանդվի Ռեալը, որով հետև վաղուուց հիմքերը Պերեսը կերելա
> Հ.Գ. Գոնե վերջին մտքի հետ համաձայնվի, ախր շաաատ ակնհայտա


Ռեալից էք բողոքում, տենում էնք Բարսան ոնց՞ա վարվում ֆուտբոլիստների հետ: Անրիյի պես ֆուտբոլիստին փչացրեց լարեց, հիմա էլ եկել Ռեալից եք բողոքում Բարսի մասին մտածեք:  :LOL:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Եթե հանելու ճանապարհինա ուրեմն մի բան կա, Բարսան հաստատ խաղամակարդակովա որոշում ով գնա ով մնա, ոչ թե ռեալի պես ում անունը դուրը գալիսա առնումա իսկ ում անունից հոգնումա կամ հոլանդացիա ծախումա, Ռեալը վերջի 2 տարում դառելա բիրիքնոց յաշիկով ֆուտբոլիստ են առնում-ծախում, մնացելա մի հատ խեղճ Կասս ու Ռամոս  որոնք արդեն չեն ջոկում որտեղ են խաղում Երբա Ռեալը հոգնելու անիմաստ առևտուրներից, բա տենց թիմա լինում հա չե մի հատ էլ կա Մանչեստր Սիթի, այդ 2 թիմերը էս 2 տարիա ֆուտբոլիստ են առնում բարձր անուններով մի գլուխ ու չես հասկանւմ թե ինչի և ում համար… Իսկ այս տարի եթե ռեալը Լա Լիգա տանի ուրեմն կտանի մեեեեեեծ փոխերի գնով ու հետո կգնա բնականաբար Մոուրինյոն ու նորից կքանդվի Ռեալը, որով հետև վաղուուց հիմքերը Պերեսը կերելա
> Հ.Գ. Գոնե վերջին մտքի հետ համաձայնվի, ախր շաաատ ակնհայտա


Եթե վերջին միտք ասելով Պերեսի մասին գրածդ նկատի ունես, ապա ասեմ, որ ես միշտ էլ իրեն բացասաբար եմ վերաբերվել: Այդ մասին շատ եմ գրել  :Smile:

----------


## GevSky

> Ռեալից էք բողոքում, տենում էնք Բարսան ոնց՞ա վարվում ֆուտբոլիստների հետ: Անրիյի պես ֆուտբոլիստին փչացրեց լարեց, հիմա էլ եկել Ռեալից եք բողոքում Բարսի մասին մտածեք:


Անրին իրա կարիերայի անկման ժամանակ եկավ բարսա իսկ բարսայի ռիթմին բնականաբար էտ վիճակով չէր կարա դիմանար, համել իրան ով փչացրեց խաղաժամանակ ստանում էր թող խաղար ու կոնկուրենցիային դիմանար, բայց չդիմացավ արդեն իրա ժամանակները անցել էին ու արդեն ի հայտ եկան Պեդրո, Բոյան...

----------


## avikavet1

> Անրին իրա կարիերայի անկման ժամանակ եկավ բարսա իսկ բարսայի ռիթմին բնականաբար էտ վիճակով չէր կարա դիմանար, համել իրան ով փչացրեց խաղաժամանակ ստանում էր թող խաղար ու կոնկուրենցիային դիմանար, բայց չդիմացավ արդեն իրա ժամանակները անցել էին ու արդեն ի հայտ եկան Պեդրո, Բոյան...


Հա դե, բնականաբար, արդարացման համար պատասխան գտնում եք: Նույնն էլ ես կարամ ասեմ, որ Ռաուլի ժամանակներն էին անցել, բայց դուք՝ Բարսայի ֆաներդ մի աղմուկ բարցրացրեցիք, թե իրա սանին ծախում ա, քնադատում էիք և այլ արտահայտություններ էիք անում, իսկ Բոյանն էլ Մեսսիյին դաշտում տենում ա, սկսումա իրան ֆուտբոլիստ զգալ  :Bye:

----------


## GevSky

Բոյանը ի Մեսսիի պահը տենց էլ չհասկացա ինչ էիր ուզում ասեիր, բայց Բոյանը դա դաշտ դուրս գա թե չգա արդեն ֆուտբոլիստա ու բավականին տաղանդավոր այնքան տաղանդավոր որ Բարսայում կարենա խաղա ի տարբերություն Հիգուաինի որը խաղադաշտա դուրս գալիս լոտո խաղալու :LOL:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Բոյանը ի Մեսսիի պահը տենց էլ չհասկացա ինչ էիր ուզում ասեիր, բայց Բոյանը դա դաշտ դուրս գա թե չգա արդեն ֆուտբոլիստա ու բավականին տաղանդավոր այնքան տաղանդավոր որ Բարսայում կարենա խաղա ի տարբերություն Հիգուաինի որը խաղադաշտա դուրս գալիս լոտո խաղալու


Եթե լոտո խաղալով էդքան գոլ են խփում, թող խաղա:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  14:05 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  13:49 ----------




> Հա դե, բնականաբար, արդարացման համար պատասխան գտնում եք: Նույնն էլ ես կարամ ասեմ, որ Ռաուլի ժամանակներն էին անցել, բայց դուք՝ Բարսայի ֆաներդ մի աղմուկ բարցրացրեցիք, թե իրա սանին ծախում ա, քնադատում էիք և այլ արտահայտություններ էիք անում, իսկ Բոյանն էլ Մեսսիյին դաշտում տենում ա, սկսումա իրան ֆուտբոլիստ զգալ


Ավիկ ջան, ես էլ հո Բարսայի ֆան չեմ /թու, թու, թու.../, բայց ես էլ Ռեալի ղեկավարության այդ քայլը երբեք չեմ հասկանա, երբեք չեմ ընդունի:

----------

avikavet1 (28.08.2010)

----------


## Երվանդ

> Ավիկ ջան, ես էլ հո Բարսայի ֆան չեմ /թու, թու, թու.../, բայց ես էլ Ռեալի ղեկավարության այդ քայլը երբեք չեմ հասկանա, երբեք չեմ ընդունի:


 Դու հոգով Բարսայի ֆան ես Աստղեր :Jpit:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Դու հոգով Բարսայի ֆան ես Աստղեր


Էլ մի ալիքները խառնի  :Jpit:  Մինչ ի մահ կախաղան, մինչև անարգ մահու սյուն՝ Ռեալ  :Love:

----------

Նաիրուհի (27.08.2010), Սերխիո (31.08.2010)

----------


## avikavet1

> Բոյանը ի Մեսսիի պահը տենց էլ չհասկացա ինչ էիր ուզում ասեիր, բայց Բոյանը դա դաշտ դուրս գա թե չգա արդեն ֆուտբոլիստա ու բավականին տաղանդավոր այնքան տաղանդավոր որ Բարսայում կարենա խաղա ի տարբերություն Հիգուաինի որը խաղադաշտա դուրս գալիս լոտո խաղալու


Սա արդեն Բարսի ֆաներին բնորոշ բան ա, որ ին չա մի անիմաստ բան գտնեք, կպնեք Ռեալին: Ու ավելացնեմ, որ էդ Բոյանն իսկի Իգուայինի եղունգը չարժի  :Wink: 

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  17:57 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  17:42 ----------




> Եթե լոտո խաղալով էդքան գոլ են խփում, թող խաղա:
> 
> Ավիկ ջան, ես էլ հո Բարսայի ֆան չեմ /թու, թու, թու.../, բայց ես էլ Ռեալի ղեկավարության այդ քայլը երբեք չեմ հասկանա, երբեք չեմ ընդունի:


Թու, թու, թու ես էլ Բարսի ֆան չեմ Astgh ջան, էդ թիմից զզզզզզզզզվում եմ: Հազիվ եմ ինձ զսպում, որ չհայհոյեմ էդ Բարսելոնին: Հա մեկել ես էլ էդ Պերեսին չեմ սիրում: :Yes:

----------

Starkiller (27.08.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Թու, թու, թու ես էլ Բարսի ֆան չեմ Astgh ջան, եդ թիմից զզզզզզզզզվում եմ: Հազիվ եմ ինձ զսպում,որ չհայհոյեմ եդ Բարսելոնին, հա մեկել ես էլ եդ Պերեսին չեմ սիրում:


Գիտես երբեք ոչ ոք չի սիրի մի թիմի, որը պրոբլեմներ է ստեղծու իր հակառակորդ ու ոխերիմ թշնամի թիմի համար: Բնակարանաբար քեզ մոտ էլ այդպիսի վերաբերմունք պետք է լինի:

Մեր ուշքն էլ չի գնում Ռեալի համար, բայց այդպիսի արտահայտությունները, հենց այնպես տեղը չենք անում:

----------


## avikavet1

> Գիտես երբեք ոչ ոք չի սիրի մի թիմի, որը պրոբլեմներ է ստեղծու իր հակառակորդ ու ոխերիմ թշնամի թիմի համար: Բնակարանաբար քեզ մոտ էլ այդպիսի վերաբերմունք պետք է լինի:
> 
> Մեր ուշքն էլ չի գնում Ռեալի համար, բայց այդպիսի արտահայտությունները, հենց այնպես տեղը չենք անում:


Ես իրոք չեմ սիրում Բարսին, ոչ թե պռինցիպա իմ մոտ,այլ ինչպես շեշտեցի չեմ սիրում Բարսին: Ես Բարսի ֆաների դեմ ոչ մի բան չունեմ, ուղղակի չեմ սիրում եդ թիմին:ինչն Էլ վերաբերվումա վերաբերմունքին կխնդրեի կարդալ նախորդ էջի գրառումները: :Smile:

----------


## Լեո

> Էլ մի ալիքները խառնի  Մինչ ի մահ կախաղան, մինչև անարգ մահու սյուն՝ Ռեալ


Աստղ ջան, ինձ թվում ա՝ Ռեալը էդքան երկար չի ձգի  :Lol2:

----------


## Սամսար

Ժող, ՌՄ-ն արդեն 5 տարի ա, վերածվել ա ֆուտբոլիստ ու մարզիչ փչացնելու գործարանի։ Կարդացեք թեկուզ այս թեմայի գրառումների առաջին էջը, որտեղ ևս փնտրվում է «Չտո դելած» հարցի պատասխանը։ Իսկ այն, ըստ իս, հետևյալն է. դոն Պերեսը պետք է կուրսերի գնա, օրինակ, Միլան՝ սինյոր Մորատիի մոտ, սովորելու, թե ինչպես են դեսից-դենից հավաքված աստղերով թիմ կռում։ ՌՄ-ում գոնե երկու տեղացի կարգին տղա կա, որ կարող էին պատրիոտիզմ ներարկել մյուսներին, բայց Պերեսը, չէ, դրսի տղեքի բերանն ա լեզու դնում, ու արդյունքում, ինչ որ Ռոնալդուի գալուց հետո Ռոբենի նման խաղացողը կարա գնա թիմից։

Նկատե՞լ եք, որ ՌՄ-ում սև գործ անել ոչ-ոք չի սիրում, սաղ իրանց աստղի տեղ դրած են ֆռֆռում դաշտում...

----------


## GevSky

Դրա համար էլ ՌՄ-ն այս տարի "բարձր" նոտայի վրա սկսեց առաջնությունը... Ստեղ խոսքը հաշվի մասին չի, դա քիչ էական է, Բարսան նույնպես 2008-2009 մրցաշրջանում ոչ-ոքիով և նոր մարզիչով սկսեց և էլի Ռասինգի հետ, բայց ավարտեց 6 գավաթով, բայց ի տարբերություն ռեալի վերջի խաղին բարսան լավ ֆուտբոլ ցույց տվեց, զգացվում էր պոտենցիալը, իսկ երեկ ռեալը շատ խղճալի տեսք ուներ, բոլորը վազվզում էին մթամ արագ ֆուտբոլ են ուզում խաղան բայց արդյունքում Իգուաինը նորից ապացուցեց որ ինքը Քարամյանից միայն արտաքինով ու ազգությամբա տարբերվում, դե իսկ նորեկները երևի մտածում էին պետք չի խաղալ չե որ իրանք ռեալում են և եթե դա ռեալն է ուրեմն ամեն դեպքում պետք է հաղթի, ռոնալդուի մասին չեմ խոսում, ակնհայտորեն երևումա որ պլանկեն իջացրելա.... հա Մոուրինյոն շուտով կհասկանա այն ինչ մենք 3 ամիսա ճառում ենք, որ իսպանական առաջնությունը դա ոչ անգլիական է ոչ իտալական և այստեղ միայն պաշտպանում-հակահարձակում տակտիկան շաաաատ քիչա, գրեթե ոչինչա :Wink:

----------


## Լեո

> Բարսան նույնպես 2008-2009 մրցաշրջանում ոչ-ոքիով և նոր մարզիչով սկսեց և էլի Ռասինգի հետ....


Ռասինգի հետ խաղը երկրորդ տուրում էր, դրանից առաջ Նումանսիային 1-0 հաշվով պարտվել էր  :Wink:

----------

Yellow Raven (30.08.2010)

----------


## REAL_ist

> դոն Պերեսը պետք է կուրսերի գնա, օրինակ, Միլան՝ սինյոր Մորատիի մոտ, սովորելու, թե ինչպես են դեսից-դենից հավաքված աստղերով թիմ կռում։


Մի մոռացի, որ Մորատտին տաս տարուց ավել վրա վրա անհաջողություններից հետո հասավ իր նպատակների իրագործմանը, իսկ Պերեսը արդեն մի անգամ գագաթնակետին հասելա :Wink:  Արդեն քիչ մնաց երկրորդը տեսնելուն:

Նոր մարզիչով նոր թմի մասին եզրակացությունները առաջին խաղերով անելը լուրջ զբաղմունք չի...

----------


## Սամսար

> Մի մոռացի, որ Մորատտին տաս տարուց ավել վրա վրա անհաջողություններից հետո հասավ իր նպատակների իրագործմանը, իսկ Պերեսը արդեն մի անգամ գագաթնակետին հասելա Արդեն քիչ մնաց երկրորդը տեսնելուն:


Եթե հասել ա, ուրեմն նույն ջուրը երկրորդ անգամ չի կարա մտնի։ Նոր մարդ ա պետք «Ռեալ»-ին, ու չուզողը ես լինեմ, որ Ռաուլի ու Հիեռոյի թիմը չհասնի բարձունքներին։ Բայց էս հոգեբանական մթնոլորտում չեն կարա...

----------


## avikavet1

> Դրա համար էլ ՌՄ-ն այս տարի "բարձր" նոտայի վրա սկսեց առաջնությունը... Ստեղ խոսքը հաշվի մասին չի, դա քիչ էական է, Բարսան նույնպես 2008-2009 մրցաշրջանում ոչ-ոքիով և նոր մարզիչով սկսեց և էլի Ռասինգի հետ, բայց ավարտեց 6 գավաթով, բայց ի տարբերություն ռեալի վերջի խաղին բարսան լավ ֆուտբոլ ցույց տվեց, զգացվում էր պոտենցիալը, իսկ երեկ ռեալը շատ խղճալի տեսք ուներ, բոլորը վազվզում էին մթամ արագ ֆուտբոլ են ուզում խաղան բայց արդյունքում Իգուաինը նորից ապացուցեց որ ինքը Քարամյանից միայն արտաքինով ու ազգությամբա տարբերվում, դե իսկ նորեկները երևի մտածում էին պետք չի խաղալ չե որ իրանք ռեալում են և եթե դա ռեալն է ուրեմն ամեն դեպքում պետք է հաղթի, ռոնալդուի մասին չեմ խոսում, ակնհայտորեն երևումա որ պլանկեն իջացրելա.... հա Մոուրինյոն շուտով կհասկանա այն ինչ մենք 3 ամիսա ճառում ենք, որ իսպանական առաջնությունը դա ոչ անգլիական է ոչ իտալական և այստեղ միայն պաշտպանում-հակահարձակում տակտիկան շաաաատ քիչա, գրեթե ոչինչա


էդ ոչինչ չի նշանակում,որ լավ չմեկնարկեցինք:Դեռ նոր ենք սկսել լա լիգան, հիմա տենց էլ ա պատահում:Ձեզ էլ նման առիթ էր պետք քնադատելու համար, հետ էլ,որ Բարսելոնի հասցեին մի ավել բան ասեմ վռազ կներեք արտահայտությանս համար,  վրա կտաք: :LOL:

----------


## GevSky

> էդ ոչինչ չի նշանակում,որ լավ չմեկնարկեցինք:Դեռ նոր ենք սկսել լա լիգան, հիմա տենց էլ ա պատահում:Ձեզ էլ նման առիթ էր պետք քնադատելու համար, հետ էլ,որ Բարսելոնի հասցեին մի ավել բան ասեմ վռազ կներեք արտահայտությանս համար,  վրա կտաք:


Որովհետև, հատկապես եթե դու Ռեալի ֆան էս ուրեմն բարսայի հասցեին խաղամակարդակի հետ կապված, այսպես ասած իրավունք չունես ավել բան ասելու, եթե նույնիսկ Բարսան մի քանի խաղ շատ վատ խաղա... Այ իսկ Ռեալը քանի տարիա ինքն իրան չի գտնում նույնիսկ երբ չեմպիոն դառավ նախանցած սեզոն էլի էն ռեալը չէր ինչ ֆաները գիտեին առաջ...

----------


## Ambrosine

> Որովհետև, հատկապես եթե դու Ռեալի ֆան էս ուրեմն բարսայի հասցեին խաղամակարդակի հետ կապված, այսպես ասած իրավունք չունես ավել բան ասելու, եթե նույնիսկ Բարսան մի քանի խաղ շատ վատ խաղա... Այ իսկ Ռեալը քանի տարիա ինքն իրան չի գտնում նույնիսկ երբ չեմպիոն դառավ նախանցած սեզոն էլի էն ռեալը չէր ինչ ֆաները գիտեին առաջ...


Ոչ ոք չի կարող որոշել, թե ով ինչ պիտի ասի: Ռեալի ֆան լինելն էլ չի նշանակում լինել կաշկանդված Բարսելոնայի մասին արտահայտվելիս:

----------


## Լեո

> Ոչ ոք չի կարող որոշել, թե ով ինչ պիտի ասի: Ռեալի ֆան լինելն էլ չի նշանակում լինել կաշկանդված Բարսելոնայի մասին արտահայտվելիս:


Այո՛, իհարկե՛, չէ՞ որ Ռեալի ֆան լինելու ամբողջ հմայքը Բարսային ատելու մեջ է  :Love:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Այո՛, իհարկե՛, չէ՞ որ Ռեալի ֆան լինելու ամբողջ հմայքը Բարսային ատելու մեջ է


Բարսելոնան այդքան արժեք չունի, որ ես իրան ատեմ: Բայց Ռեալը այնքան արժեք ունի, որ ֆանը լինեմ:

----------

avikavet1 (31.08.2010)

----------


## avikavet1

> Որովհետև, հատկապես եթե դու Ռեալի ֆան էս ուրեմն բարսայի հասցեին խաղամակարդակի հետ կապված, այսպես ասած իրավունք չունես ավել բան ասելու, եթե նույնիսկ Բարսան մի քանի խաղ շատ վատ խաղա... Այ իսկ Ռեալը քանի տարիա ինքն իրան չի գտնում նույնիսկ երբ չեմպիոն դառավ նախանցած սեզոն էլի էն ռեալը չէր ինչ ֆաները գիտեին առաջ...


Բարսի ֆաներտ կարաք Ռեալի հասցեյին ինչ ուզեք ասեք, եդ ես չեմ կարա չԷ, սխալվում եք: Հա մեկել խաղամակարդակը ստե հեչ կապ չունի, եթե տենց քցենք Բարսի անհաջող խաղից հետո սկսենք Ռեալիստներով քնադատենք Բարսին ես չէ` դու ոնց կմոտենաս եդ ամեն ինչին:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Ժող, ՌՄ-ն արդեն 5 տարի ա, վերածվել ա ֆուտբոլիստ ու մարզիչ փչացնելու գործարանի։ Կարդացեք թեկուզ այս թեմայի գրառումների առաջին էջը, որտեղ ևս փնտրվում է «Չտո դելած» հարցի պատասխանը։ Իսկ այն, ըստ իս, հետևյալն է. դոն Պերեսը պետք է կուրսերի գնա, օրինակ, Միլան՝ սինյոր Մորատիի մոտ, սովորելու, թե ինչպես են դեսից-դենից հավաքված աստղերով թիմ կռում։ ՌՄ-ում գոնե երկու տեղացի կարգին տղա կա, որ կարող էին պատրիոտիզմ ներարկել մյուսներին, բայց Պերեսը, չէ, դրսի տղեքի բերանն ա լեզու դնում, ու արդյունքում, ինչ որ Ռոնալդուի գալուց հետո Ռոբենի նման խաղացողը կարա գնա թիմից։
> 
> Նկատե՞լ եք, որ ՌՄ-ում սև գործ անել ոչ-ոք չի սիրում, սաղ իրանց աստղի տեղ դրած են ֆռֆռում դաշտում...


Սամսար ջան , Ռոբենին շատ եմ սիրում , բայց կարելի ա վստահաբար ասել , որ ինքն ա Ռոնալդու դեմ ինչ-որ ֆուտբոլիստ,գումարած դրան, Ռոբենի վնասվածքները հիմա էլ 
բավարիային են ստիպում փոխարինող գնել...

իսկ ինչվերաբերում ա սևագործ աշխատանքին, հիմա կան հինգ հենակետայիններ,որոնք միշտ պատրաստ են սևագործ աշխատանքի ՝ Գագո, Ալոնսո, Խեդիրա, Դիարա,Լասս...ետ արտահայտությունը մի ժամանակ էր ակտուալ,ոնց որ հիմա շատեր Ռեալին անվանում են ծերակույտ, մոռանալով ,որ հիմա   2005 թիվը չի

----------

Սամսար (02.09.2010)

----------


## Yeti

> Սամսար ջան , Ռոբենին շատ եմ սիրում , բայց կարելի ա վստահաբար ասել , որ ինքն ա Ռոնալդու դեմ ինչ-որ ֆուտբոլիստ,գումարած դրան, Ռոբենի վնասվածքները հիմա էլ 
> բավարիային են ստիպում փոխարինող գնել...
> 
> իսկ ինչվերաբերում ա սևագործ աշխատանքին, հիմա կան հինգ հենակետայիններ,որոնք միշտ պատրաստ են սևագործ աշխատանքի ՝ Գագո, Ալոնսո, Խեդիրա, Դիարա,Լասս...ետ արտահայտությունը մի ժամանակ էր ակտուալ,ոնց որ հիմա շատեր Ռեալին անվանում են ծերակույտ, մոռանալով ,որ հիմա   2005 թիվը չի


Մմմ.. Լասը, Դիառան այն մարդիկ են, որ Ժոզեի կազմում նրանք չեն լինելու, թե չե տրանսֆերի չեր հանի:
Ռեալը այս տարի շատ լավ չի խաղա, բայց, ավելի լավը կլինի, քան անցյալ տարվա Ռեալը:
Իսկ Ռոբեն Ռօնալդու հակամարտության մասին ասեմ, որ, Ռոնալդուն ոչ պակաս տրավմատիկ ֆուտբոլիստա. Իսկ Ռոբենը ավելի լավնա որպես ֆուտբոլիստ, քան Կռոնը, որը շատ պպիարա ունեցել: Դաժը, Ռիսկով ասեմ, որ Ռոբը, Մեսսին ել չի զիջում: Մեկը այն, որ Ռոբենը Ոսկե Գնդակի երկրոդ թեկնածունա, Սնեյդեռից հետո, որը նմանապես Ռեալիցա գնացել Ինտեր:

----------

Սամսար (02.09.2010)

----------


## Սամսար

> Սամսար ջան , Ռոբենին շատ եմ սիրում , բայց կարելի ա վստահաբար ասել , որ ինքն ա Ռոնալդու դեմ ինչ-որ ֆուտբոլիստ,գումարած դրան, Ռոբենի վնասվածքները հիմա էլ 
> բավարիային են ստիպում փոխարինող գնել...
> 
> իսկ ինչվերաբերում ա սևագործ աշխատանքին, հիմա կան հինգ հենակետայիններ,որոնք միշտ պատրաստ են սևագործ աշխատանքի ՝ Գագո, Ալոնսո, Խեդիրա, Դիարա,Լասս...ետ արտահայտությունը մի ժամանակ էր ակտուալ,ոնց որ հիմա շատեր Ռեալին անվանում են ծերակույտ, մոռանալով ,որ հիմա 2005 թիվը չի


Սերխիո ջան, ես «ի պաշտոնե» սևագործ աշխատանքի մասին չեմ ասում, այլ վազելու ու փոխօգնության, վիզ դնելու մասին եմ ասում, որոնք լինում են միայն առողջ բարոյահոգեբանական մթնոլորտ ունեցող թիմերում։ Իսկ Ռեալում այդ մթնոլորտը փոփոխական է, որովհետեև կես տարին, տարին մեկ մարզիչ ու մի հինգ հատ խաղացող են փոխում հիմնական կազմի։

----------


## Yeti

> Սերխիո ջան, ես «ի պաշտոնե» սևագործ աշխատանքի մասին չեմ ասում, այլ վազելու ու փոխօգնության, վիզ դնելու մասին եմ ասում, որոնք լինում են միայն առողջ բարոյահոգեբանական մթնոլորտ ունեցող թիմերում։ Իսկ Ռեալում այդ մթնոլորտը փոփոխական է, որովհետեև կես տարին, տարին մեկ մարզիչ ու մի հինգ հատ խաղացող են փոխում հիմնական կազմի։


Այս տարի, ըստ իս, պտի փոխվի շատ բան: ու եթե Ժոզեն 1 տարուց ավել աշխատի, ռեալը կդառնա իմ սիրաց ռեալի պես, 2000 թվականի ռեալը, մակելելը, անելկա, ռաւլ, մորիենտես, հիերո, սալգադո, կառլոս: լաաաաավ թիմեր, Ինտեռից բացի իրանց էի երկրպագում: Հա, ինչի մասին էի, Ինտերի օրինակի վրա, Ժոզեի տաղանդը զգացվեց, մի թիմ, որ հոգեբանական վախ ուներ, մի թիմ, որ բոլոր խաղերը կես ուժով էր խաղում, առանց կենտռոնանալու, թ տարում դառձրեց Եվրոպայի արքա:

----------


## GevSky

> Այս տարի, ըստ իս, պտի փոխվի շատ բան: ու եթե Ժոզեն 1 տարուց ավել աշխատի, ռեալը կդառնա իմ սիրաց ռեալի պես, 2000 թվականի ռեալը, մակելելը, անելկա, ռաւլ, մորիենտես, հիերո, սալգադո, կառլոս: լաաաաավ թիմեր, Ինտեռից բացի իրանց էի երկրպագում: Հա, ինչի մասին էի, Ինտերի օրինակի վրա, Ժոզեի տաղանդը զգացվեց, մի թիմ, որ հոգեբանական վախ ուներ, մի թիմ, որ բոլոր խաղերը կես ուժով էր խաղում, առանց կենտռոնանալու, թ տարում դառձրեց Եվրոպայի արքա:


Ժեզեի տաղանդը Ինտեռի վրա զգացվեց և շատ-շատ տեղեր կարա զգացի, բայց Ռեալի հետ շատ բարդա որովհետև ոչ-ոք Պերես չունի, բացի Ռեալից :Smile:

----------

Սամսար (04.09.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Կական՝ Մադրիդի Ռեալի ֆուտբոլիստը, ստացած վնասվածքի պատճառով խաղադաշտ կվերադառնա արդեն 2011 թ: Ամենայն հավանականությամբ նա արդեն հանդես կգա հունվարի 9-ին կայանալիք Ռեալ - Վիլյառեալ խաղին: 

Աղբյուրը՝ Իսպանացի իմ բարեկամ:  :Smile:

----------

Inna (08.09.2010)

----------


## GevSky

Գուտին կարծում է որ ինքը և Ռաուլը շատ ավելիին էին արժանի քան ստացան Ռեալից.. խոսքը նրաց տեղափոխությունների մասին է...
Նույն աղբյուրի տեղեկությամբ Գուտին կարծում է որ Բարսան շատ ուժեղ է քանի որ 4 տարի նույն մարզչի հետ է աշխատում...
ԱՂԲՅՈՒՐ

Գուտի ջան ասեմ, որ նախ սա դեռ 3-րդ տարինա և հետո ո՞վա խանգարում Ռեալին երկար ժամկետով մարզիչ պահելուն... Ես գիտեմ ով և կարծում եմ նրա տեղափոխությունից հետո նա նույնպես գիտի արդեն :Smile:

----------


## Ambrosine

Երեխեք ջան, շնորհավոր՝ հաղթանակի կապակցությամբ  :Hands Up: 
Շատ արդյունավետ խաղ չստացվեց, բայց հետաքրքիր էր: Օզիլին պետք է առանձնացնեմ: Ռոնալդուն էլ շատ աշխատեց, բայց վերջին հարվածը չափից դուրս անհաջող էր ստացվում: Իգուայինն էլ դեռ դարպասի տեղը չի վերհիշում: Ամեն դեպքում խոստումնալից էր. նախորդ խաղից հետո առաջընթաց կար:

Էն կողքի թեմայում սարեր շրջող ոգևորությունից հետո քար լռություն ա: Գործերը ոնց-որ էդքան էլ լավ չեն, հա՞  :Jpit:

----------

avikavet1 (15.09.2010), Legolas (17.09.2010), LL14 (12.09.2010), Tyler (12.09.2010), Ungrateful (12.09.2010), Սերխիո (13.09.2010)

----------


## Tyler

Տիպիկ Մոուրինյոի "Ռեալի" խաղ էր  :Smile:  Ինձ թվում ա դեռ շատ այսպիսիները կլինեն: Բայց դե միշտ ավելի լավ ա 1:0, քան 3:3  :Wink: 
Օզիլը իրոք լավ խաղաց, Կակաից ամբողջ անցած տարի 1-2 հատ էս որակի խաղ տեսանք: Նենց որ իրա ետ գալուց հետո էլ հարց ա, հիմնական կազմ կընկնի թե չէ: 
Ռոնալդուի խաղը ներելի ա, նոր ա ապաքինվել, մի երկու խաղից հետո կսկսի իրանը ասել արդեն  :Wink:  
Իսկ Իգուաինը ինչպես միշտ..........  :Angry2:

----------


## Tyler

Այ երեկ շատ լավ խաղացին տղաները  :Smile:  Իհարկե պահերի ռեալիզացիան շատ ցածր մակարդակի վրա էր, բայց դե ամոթ էր չէ, Այաքսին հո 8 հատ գոլ չէին խփելու  :Jpit: 

Ռոնալդուն հենց մի հատ խփեց, արդեն տեղը կընկնի: Իգուաինը իրանը խփեց, մյուս կաղին կերևա տեղն ընկել ա թե ԷԼԻ չէ  :Jpit:  

Դի Մարիան վատ չխաղաց, բայց անկապ բաներ շատ էր անում, Ժոզեն հաստատ կջղայնանա վրեն: 

Լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստը` Օզիլ  :Smile:

----------

Ambrosine (16.09.2010), Legolas (17.09.2010)

----------


## Լեո

Լևանտե 0 : 0 Ռեալ 

Հերթական անշուք խաղը անշուք Ռոնալդուով  :Smile:

----------

Yellow Raven (26.09.2010)

----------


## Լեո

Հիշեցնեմ, որ նախորդ 4 խաղերում Լևանտեն հասցրել էր բաց թողնել ոչ ավել, ոչ պակաս, 10 գնդակ... և դա Լա լիգայում վատագույն ցուցանիշն ա  :Smile:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Ապրի Լևանտեն  :Wink:  վայյյ խեղճ Ռոնալդու, ո՞նց բախտը չի ժպտում:  :Smile:

----------


## Լեո

> Ապրի Լևանտեն  վայյյ խեղճ Ռոնալդու, ո՞նց բախտը չի ժպտում:


Լևանտեն մեծ հաշվով ոչ մի բան էլ չարեց: 0-0-ի պատճառը խաղի բացակայությունն էր, ահավոր անհետաքրքիր էր : :Boredom:

----------


## GevSky

> Հիշեցնեմ, որ նախորդ 4 խաղերում Լևանտեն հասցրել էր բաց թողնել ոչ ավել, ոչ պակաս, 10 գնդակ... և դա Լա լիգայում վատագույն ցուցանիշն ա


ՈՒ չնայած այդ ցուցանիշին բավական համարձակ խաղ էր ցույց տալիս, կոմբինացված ֆուտբոլ էր խաղում, սիրուն ու ճիշտ պասերով, ի տարբերություն Ռեալի :Think:

----------


## Սերխիո

կարգին էլ խաղ էր եթում,նախաեվրոգավաթային  տուրերում ՝ նորմալ ա...

«Ես գոհ եմ, որովհետև Լևանտեի ոչ մի ֆուտբոլիստ չհայտնվեց հիվանդանոցում, քանի որ թվում էր` նրանք ինչ-որ պրոբլեմ ունեին».-ասել է նա`Մոուրինյոն :LOL:

----------

Ambrosine (26.09.2010)

----------


## Inna

*Ռեալը բոլորից վատ է իրացնում գոլային պահերը*

Իսպանիայի առաջնության 5 տուրից հետո "Ռեալը" համարվել է վատագույն թիմը` ըստ գոլային պահերի իրակցման արդյունքի:

6 գոլ խփելու համար մադրիդցիներից պահանջվել է 105 անգամ հարվածել մրցակցի դարպասին, որից 41 անգամը հարվածել է Ռոնալդուն և դարձել ընդամենը մեկ գոլի հեղինակ: Իգուաինը մրցակցի դարպասին հարվածել է 15 անգամ և կրկին դարձել մեկ գոլի հեղինակ, իսկ 8-ական հարված իրականացրել են Բենզեման և Դի Մարիան: Սրանք շատ վատ արդյունքներ են հատկապես "Վալենսիայի" և "Բարսելոնայի" բարձր ցուցանիշների համեմատ:

«Ռեալի» ֆուտբոլիստները հաջողությամբ են ավարտվել դարպասին իրացրած հարվածներից ընդամենը 5,7 %-ը:

"Ռեալի" ֆուտբոլիստները միջինում մեկ հանդիպման ժամանակ մրցակցի դարպասին 21 հարված են իրականացնում:

5 տուրում ընդամենը 6 գոլ՝ սա պատմության մեջ վատագույն արդյունքներից մեկն է։

Համեմատության համար նշենք, որ նախորդ տարի "Ռեալը" նույն քանակությամբ հանդիպումներում դարձել էր 16 գոլի հեղինակ:

"Ռեալի" մրցակիցներից մեկը` "Բարսելոնան", 80 հարվածի արդյունքում դարձել է 9 գոլի հեղինակ, ինչը կազմում է 11,2%, իսկ "Վալենսիայից " 64 հարված է պահանջվել՝ 9 գոլ խփելու համար (14%):

*Աղբյուր՝* *http://armsport.am/*

----------

GevSky (28.09.2010), Ապե Ջան (27.09.2010)

----------


## Սերխիո

«ԻՆՏԵՐԸ» ՑԱՆԿԱՆՈՒՄ Է ՊԱՅՄԱՆԱԳԻՐ ՍՏՈՐԱԳՐԵԼ ԱԼՈՆՍՈՅԻ ՀԵՏ

Միլանի «Ինտերը» նախկինում էլ նույնպես հետաքրքրված էր Մադրիդի «Ռեալի» աստղային  կիսապաշտպան Խաբի Ալոնսոյով: Եթե հավատանք իտալական լրատվամիջոցներին, ապա նրանք ասում են, որ դրան կարելի է հավատալ:

Tutto Mercato Web-ի համաձայն ներաձուրիները պատրաստել են 17 մլն եվրո իսպանացուն «Սան Սիրո» մարզադաշտ տանելու համար:

«Ինտերի» գլխավոր մարզիչ Ռաֆայել Բենիտեսը ցանկանում է իր թիմ տանել իսպանացուն, որքան հնարավոր է շուտ: Նա ցանկանում է ամեն հարց տրանսֆերի շուրջ ավարտել  ձմեռային տրանսֆերային պատուհանի  ընթացքում:

Սակայն դժվար է պատկերացնել, որ «Ռեալի» աստղ  Խաբի Ալոնսոն ու Ռաֆայել Բենիտեսը կրկին կաշխատեն միասին այն մի քանի հիանալի տարիներից հետո: Հաշվի է պետք առնել այն փաստը, որ այժմ Խաբի Ալոնսոն համարվում է Մադրիդի «Ռեալի»   մի մասնիկն ու կարևորագույն խաղացողներից մեկը:

աղբյուր՝ ©Realmadrid.am, 2010

Զարմանում եմ ,ոնց կարան ցինիկաբար 17 միլիոն առաջարկեն , երբ ինքը արդարացնում ա սպասելիքները, համել Ռեալը մտադիր չի  ազատվել իրանից...

----------

Ambrosine (30.09.2010)

----------


## Amourchik

> *Ռեալը բոլորից վատ է իրացնում գոլային պահերը*
> 
> Իսպանիայի առաջնության 5 տուրից հետո "Ռեալը" համարվել է վատագույն թիմը` ըստ գոլային պահերի իրակցման արդյունքի:
> 
> 6 գոլ խփելու համար մադրիդցիներից պահանջվել է 105 անգամ հարվածել մրցակցի դարպասին, որից 41 անգամը հարվածել է Ռոնալդուն և դարձել ընդամենը մեկ գոլի հեղինակ: Իգուաինը մրցակցի դարպասին հարվածել է 15 անգամ և կրկին դարձել մեկ գոլի հեղինակ, իսկ 8-ական հարված իրականացրել են Բենզեման և Դի Մարիան: Սրանք շատ վատ արդյունքներ են հատկապես "Վալենսիայի" և "Բարսելոնայի" բարձր ցուցանիշների համեմատ:
> 
> «Ռեալի» ֆուտբոլիստները հաջողությամբ են ավարտվել դարպասին իրացրած հարվածներից ընդամենը 5,7 %-ը:
> 
> "Ռեալի" ֆուտբոլիստները միջինում մեկ հանդիպման ժամանակ մրցակցի դարպասին 21 հարված են իրականացնում:
> ...


բարև բոլորին, թույլ տվեք որպես հին Ակումբցի իմ խոսքն ասել այս առիթով:նախ այս լուրը 2-րդ մասից էլ ա բախկացած, որը երևում է, որ Բարսելոնի երկրպագուներին դուր չգալու պատճառով չի հրապարակվել:Մադրիդի Ռեալը այդ վատ ցուցանիշի կողքին ունի  նաև մեկ Ռեկորդային ցուցանիշ, նա մոուրինյոի գլխավորությամբ իր դարպասն ընդունել է ընդհամենը մեկ գնդակ, որը Ռեկորդային ցուցանիսշն է սկսած 1982/83  թվականներից և  Ռեալը Միակ Անպարտելի Գրանդն է Եվրոպայում այս պահի դրությամբ:

Ահա մի փոքրիկ հուշում լուրը թերի տեղեկացնելու համար:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  14:51 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  14:45 ----------

Աստղ ջան ոնց որ խոստացել էի հատուկ քեզ համար :Wink:

----------

Ambrosine (01.10.2010), Legolas (04.10.2010), Moonwalker (01.10.2010), Yellow Raven (01.10.2010), Լեո (01.10.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

> բարև բոլորին, թույլ տվեք որպես հին Ակումբցի իմ խոսքն ասել այս առիթով:նախ այս լուրը 2-րդ մասից էլ ա բախկացած, որը երևում է, որ Բարսելոնի երկրպագուներին դուր չգալու պատճառով չի հրապարակվել:Մադրիդի Ռեալը այդ վատ ցուցանիշի կողքին ունի  նաև մեկ Ռեկորդային ցուցանիշ, նա մոուրինյոի գլխավորությամբ իր դարպասն ընդունել է ընդհամենը մեկ գնդակ, որը Ռեկորդային ցուցանիսշն է սկսած 1982/83  թվականներից և  Ռեալը Միակ Անպարտելի Գրանդն է Եվրոպայում այս պահի դրությամբ:
> 
> Ահա մի փոքրիկ հուշում լուրը թերի տեղեկացնելու համար:


Հաս ջան, էդ արմսպորտը պրոբարսելոնական կայք ա ոնց-որ: Ինչքան որ ես եմ իրենց լուրերը կարդացել, զբաղված են միայն Ռեալին սևացնելով: Կամ էլ հոդվածները տեղադրողներն են միայն վատը տեղադրում: Նույն այս վիճակագրական տվյալների տակ նշված չէ, թե որ կայքից են նման տվյալներ վերցրել, կամ եթե սեփական հաշվարկի արդյունք է, ապա որտե՞ղ է այն իրականացնողի անունը: Բայց դա արդեն կարևոր չէ. քո լրացումով լրիվ արժեզրկեցիր տվյալ հոդվածը:




> Աստղ ջան ոնց որ խոստացել էի հատուկ քեզ համար


Բարի վերադարձ, ընկերս  :Friends:

----------

Amourchik (01.10.2010)

----------


## Լեո

Ամուրչիկ ջան, բարով ես եկել  :Smile:  :Victory: 
Էս ու՞ր էիր կորել  :Dntknw:

----------

Amourchik (01.10.2010)

----------


## Amourchik

Շնորհակալություն բոլորին:

Շաաատ հեռու եմ կորել ճիշտ ես Լեո  ջան, ինչ է տեղս զգացվում էր:

Ճիշտ է չեմ խոստանում, որ առաջվա նման հաճախակի գրառումներ կանեմ, բաըց ընկերջս խնդրանքով այստեղ եմ, որ նորից Ռեալիս պատվազրկողներին հակադրվեմ :Tongue:

----------

Ambrosine (01.10.2010)

----------


## Լեո

> Շնորհակալություն բոլորին:
> 
> Շաաատ հեռու եմ կորել ճիշտ ես Լեո  ջան, ինչ է տեղս զգացվում էր:
> 
> Ճիշտ է չեմ խոստանում, որ առաջվա նման հաճախակի գրառումներ կանեմ, բաըց ընկերջս խնդրանքով այստեղ եմ, որ նորից Ռեալիս պատվազրկողներին հակադրվեմ


Ապրես, որ եկել ես, Ամուրչիկ ջան  :Wink:  Ուրախ կլինենք, եթե հաճախակի գրառումներ կատարես  :Smile: 
Ես Ռեալի ակումբեցի երկրպագուներին շատ եմ սիրում  :Hands Up:  Աստղին, Սերխիո ախպորը, REAL_ist-ին ու քեզ հատկապես  :Blush:   :Love:

----------

Ambrosine (01.10.2010), Amourchik (01.10.2010)

----------


## Amourchik

Շնորհակալ եմ :Blush: 

Ուրեմն առաջվա նման թեժ վիճաբանություններ պետք է անեմ հա, տեսնեմ արդյոք լավ մարզավիճակում եմ, թե ոչ: :Cool:  հակառակ պարագայում պահեստայինների նստարանին հարմար առիթի կսպասեմ

----------

Լեո (01.10.2010)

----------


## Լեո

> Շնորհակալ եմ
> 
> Ուրեմն առաջվա նման թեժ վիճաբանություններ պետք է անեմ հա, տեսնեմ արդյոք լավ մարզավիճակում եմ, թե ոչ: հակառակ պարագայում պահեստայինների նստարանին հարմար առիթի կսպասեմ


Հա, մոռացա ասեմ, լավ ա եկար, թե չէ խեղճ Աստղը չէր կարողանում մենակ Ռեալին պաշտպանել  :Jpit: 

Հ.Գ. Աստղ ջան, էլ թեմայից դուրս գրառում չեմ անի  :Pioneer:

----------

Amourchik (01.10.2010)

----------


## Amourchik

անհնարին է  չեմ հավատում, Աստղը չկարողանա Ռեալին պաշտպանել, մենակ, թե մի քանիսով մենք մինչև վերջ ենք գնում, չէ Աստղ ջան:Ընկերոջս ստիպել եք նահանջել, մնան բան չկա, ես այստեգհ չէի, բայց հո Աստգհի հետ էի, դե այսուհետ ժամանակ առ ժամանակ կվերադառնամ , որպեսզի Ռեալի պատիվը միասին բարձր պահենք:

Հ.Գ Աստղ ջան կներես , որ այսքան թեմայից դուրս գրառումներ եմ անում, դե մի քիչ հետ եմ վարժվել, համ էլ թեմայից դուրս գրառումներ անելու մեջ ես վարպետացած էի, այնպես չէ Ուրվական:
Լավ վերջ

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  23:58 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  23:46 ----------

http://realmadrid.am/site/index.php?...&id=1994&pg=26
եկել եկել եմ, միանգամից ասեմ, որ առանց այս մարդու ինձ համար շաատ ծանր է Ռեալին ճանաչելը, ճիշտ է Ռեալը ինձ համար մնում է այնպիսին , ինչպիսին որ եղել է, բայց արդեն բոլորովին կներեք խոսքիս համար, բայց անտե է, այո այո, հիմ արդեն չկա այն մարդը, ով անհաջող խաղից հետո իր ասուլիսով կմխիթարեր եկրպագուներին ասելով, որ դեռ ամեն ինչ լավ է լինելու, հիմա այդ ամենն անողները ուղակի դա լավ չեն անում,

Կարոտում ենք քեզ Ռաուլ

----------

Ambrosine (01.10.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

Ես էլ ասեմ, նոր թեման փակենք  :Jpit: 
Ես չեմ խեղճացել կամ անճար չեմ, որ չկարողանամ պատասխանել. թու թու թու բառապաշարից չեմ բողոքում, ռիսկս էլ տեղն ա  :Jpit:  Բայց ահավոր ա ամբողջ բաժնում միակ աղջիկը լինել: Իրար հետ ախպեր-մախպերով գրում եք, քննարկում, վիճում եք... մի քիչ այն չէ իմ մասնակցությունը: Պարտականություններս չեմ ասում: Ընկերս վերադարձել ա, հետս քննարկող կա, էլ պրծում չունեք  :Tongue:  Էնպես որ, Լեո ջան, խրամատները փորի  :Jpit:

----------

Amourchik (02.10.2010), Լեո (01.10.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

Օլեեեեեեեեեեեե՜  :Dance: 

Հալա Մադրիդ  :Clapping:

----------

Amourchik (04.10.2010), Armen.181 (04.10.2010), Legolas (04.10.2010), REAL_ist (04.10.2010), Ungrateful (04.10.2010), Նաիրուհի (03.10.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

*Ռեալ Մադրիդ* - Դեպորտիվո
......................*6* - 1

Մի քանի խաղ առանձնացնում էի Օզիլին, որն այսօր անգամ հասցրեց նամազ անել Սանտյագո Բեռնաբեու մարզադաշտում  :LOL: , այսօր առանձնացնում եմ Պեպեին: Հա, հենց իրան  :Jpit: 
Ռոնալդուն ոնց-որ թե կամաց-կամաց գնդակի հետ բարիշում ա, Իգուայինն էլ դարպասի տեղը հիշեց: Ու էս ամեն ինչը հանգեցրեց տպավորիչ հաշվով հաղթանակի: Տարոսը մյուս բոլոր տուրերին  :Jpit: 

Շնորհավո՜ր  :Clapping:

----------

Amourchik (04.10.2010), Legolas (04.10.2010), REAL_ist (04.10.2010), Նաիրուհի (04.10.2010)

----------


## Սերխիո

այ էսի շոու Մոու էր, գմփուն հանեց  Ժոզեն , որ են քննադատները սսկվեն...

----------

Ambrosine (04.10.2010), Amourchik (04.10.2010), Legolas (04.10.2010), REAL_ist (04.10.2010), Ungrateful (04.10.2010), Նաիրուհի (04.10.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> այ էսի շոու Մոու էր, գմփուն հանեց  Ժոզեն , որ են քննադատները սսկվեն...


Քննադատները միշտ էլ քննադատելու, երբ կարիքը լինի: Իսկ երբ լավ են խաղում ու ինչոր արդյունքի են հասնում, այ էդ ժամանակ էլ արտահայտվում են  :Wink:

----------


## Սերխիո

ուղղակի սաղ աշխարհը դարդ թողած հաշվում էին, թե թե Ռեալը  հարյուր վեցից  վեց գոլ ա խփել , չեն կարում , կրիզիս ա...

----------

Amourchik (04.10.2010)

----------


## Ungrateful

Ընտիր խաղ էր…
Էն հազվադեպ դեպքերից էր, որ *հեռուստացույցի դիմաց* հաճելի երեկո անցկացրեցի  :Jpit: :
Մի քիչ սրտիս դարդ էր լինում Ռոնալդուի մանթո տրամադրությունը, բայց վերջին գոլից հետո` դզվեց  :Smile: : 
Սաղ տղերքն էլ լավ խաղացին, դարպասապահից սկսած` /հիշենք 1-1 ֆանտաստիկ պահը/: Դի Մարիա, Օզիլ, Ռոնալդու, Իգուաին, Պեպե, Ռամոս... մակարդակ խաղ ցույց տվեցին տղերքը, լրիվ արքայական էր:

Հ.Գ. Ժող, գոլերից հետո /գոլը նշելու ժամանակ/, ի՞նչ էր Ռոնալդուն ձեռքերով ցույց տալիս  :Think: :

----------

Ambrosine (04.10.2010), Amourchik (04.10.2010), Legolas (04.10.2010), Նաիրուհի (04.10.2010), Սերխիո (04.10.2010)

----------


## Սերխիո

Մոուն ընկելա ա  դրախտ ,քանի որ  սիրումա  տարբեր տակտիկաներ օգտագործել, իսկ հիմա ինքը ենքան բազմազան տղեք ունի, որ ինտերում ու չելսիում չուներ...
հ.գ.
աբրիկոս Մալյորկա :Hands Up:

----------

Ambrosine (04.10.2010), Legolas (04.10.2010), REAL_ist (04.10.2010), Ungrateful (04.10.2010), Նաիրուհի (04.10.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Հ.Գ. Ժող, գոլերից հետո /գոլը նշելու ժամանակ/, ի՞նչ էր Ռոնալդուն ձեռքերով ցույց տալիս :


Էդ էլ նոր ձև ա  :Jpit: 

Շատ ծիծաղելի էր, որ անընդհատ Մոուրինյոյին էին ցույց տալիս: Առաջին գոլին «մարզչական նստարանը» ուրախ արձագանքեց, Ժոզեից աջ նստած օգնականը շրջվել-նայում էր իրեն, ուզում էր ռեակցիան տեսնել, էն էլ Մոուրինյոն ուրախության ոչ մի նշան ցույց չտվեց, շարունակեց իր կոնֆետը ծամել  :LOL:

----------

Սերխիո (04.10.2010)

----------


## Amourchik

Շնորհավորում եմ բոլորին, նույնիսկ նրանց , ովքեր Ռեալի երկրպագու չեն հանդիսանում, որովհետև այսօր Ռեալը բոլոր ֆուտբոլասերներին հաճույք պատճառեց, մնում էր միայն վայելել այդ հիասքանչ ներկայացումը մադրիդցիների կատարմամբ, ապրե'ք:Ահա այսպես ,  համաձայն եմ Սերխիո ի հետ, բոլոր քննադատներին  առնվազն մեկ շաբաթով հանգստի ուղղարկեց Մոուրնյոն

----------

Ambrosine (04.10.2010), Legolas (04.10.2010), Ungrateful (04.10.2010), Նաիրուհի (04.10.2010), Սերխիո (04.10.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

> հ.գ.
> աբրիկոս Մալյորկա


Բարսելոնա ջան, քեզ անթիվ-անհամար մալյորկաներ ենք մաղթում  :LOL: 
Ուֆ, դասերս մնացին, առանց ինձ նշեք  :Jpit:

----------

Amourchik (04.10.2010), Legolas (04.10.2010)

----------


## Սերխիո

> Էդ էլ նոր ձև ա 
> 
> Շատ ծիծաղելի էր, որ անընդհատ Մոուրինյոյին էին ցույց տալիս: Առաջին գոլին «մարզչական նստարանը» ուրախ արձագանքեց, Ժոզեից աջ նստած օգնականը շրջվել-նայում էր իրեն, ուզում էր ռեակցիան տեսնել, էն էլ Մոուրինյոն ուրախության ոչ մի նշան ցույց չտվեց, շարունակեց իր կոնֆետը ծամել


 ես էլ ետ պահը նկատեցի ու հորս ցույց տվի, թե ոնց են օգնականները նայում Մոուի ռեակցիային , են էլ... :LOL:

----------


## Ambrosine

> ես էլ ետ պահը նկատեցի ու հորս ցույց տվի, թե ոնց են օգնականները նայում Մոուի ռեակցիային , են էլ...


Ասենք ֆուտբոլիստներն էլ դաշտում սկսեն իր նման միշտ բերանները ծածկած խոսել  :LOL: 

Վերջ, վերջ... գնացի  :Scare:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Բարսելոնա ջան, քեզ անթիվ-անհամար մալյորկաներ ենք մաղթում 
> Ուֆ, դասերս մնացին, առանց ինձ նշեք


Շնորհակալություն *լավ* բարեմաղթանքի համար  :Wink: 
Ռեա՜լ, արի քեզ էլ լիքը *Դեպորտիվոներ* մաղթենք  :Bad:

----------

Ambrosine (04.10.2010), Սերխիո (04.10.2010)

----------


## Ungrateful

> Էդ էլ նոր ձև ա


Ինձ թվում ա, որ ինչ որ նշանակություն ունի, որտև 2 գոլերից հետո էլ նույնը արեց  :Think: : Անցյալ խաղերից մեկում էլ, գոլը նշելու ժամանակ բութ մատը դրեց բերանը, դրանով ցույց տվեց, որ գոլը տղուն ա նվիրել  :Jpit: :
Միգուցե էս անգամ ընկերուհու՞ն էր նվիրում գոլերը  :Blush:  :LOL: :

Հ.Գ. Հա, մեկ էլ զգալիորեն փոխանցումների պահն ա լրջացրել ու լավացրել Մոուրինյո ձյան... Թե օդային, թե գետնային ճիշտ ու գրագետ փոխանցումներ էին կատարում համարյա բոլորը ու զարմացրեց, որ կատարում էին շատ հաճախ /դաժե Ռոնալդուն  :Jpit: /:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ինձ թվում ա, որ ինչ որ նշանակություն ունի, որտև 2 գոլերից հետո էլ նույնը արեց : Անցյալ խաղերից մեկում էլ, գոլը նշելու ժամանակ բութ մատը դրեց բերանը, դրանով ցույց տվեց, որ գոլը տղուն ա նվիրել :
> Միգուցե էս անգամ ընկերուհու՞ն էր նվիրում գոլերը :


Ընկերուհուն տենց չանչ ա անու՞մ  :LOL: 
Նոր էլ մտածեցի, թե կարո՞ղ ա տղայի հետ խաղալիս ա էդպես անում ճճ

Ում ուզում ա անի, էէէ... մենակ թե շուտ-շուտ դա տեսնենք  :Jpit:

----------

Ungrateful (04.10.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Ռեալը ցանկանում է Բենզեմային փոխել Լուիս Ֆաբիանոյով




Ռեալը»  ցանկանում է ձեռք բերել Բրազիլիայի հավաքականի և «Սևիլյայի» հարձակվող Լուիս Ֆաբիանոյին:
Ակումբի գլխավոր մարզիչ Ժոզե Մոուրինյոն հիասթափվել է ֆրանսիացի հարձակվող Քարիմ Բենզեմայից և այժմ հարձակվողի կարիք ունի: Առաջին հերթին 29-ամյա  բրազիլացու թեկնածությունն է քննարկվում:
Ենթադրվում է, որ Լուիս Ֆաբիանոն արդեն ձմեռային տրանսֆերային պատուհանի ժամանակ կարող  է տեղափոխվել  մայրաքաղաքային ակումբ: Տեղափոխության մոտավոր արժեքը 20 մլն եվրո է:
Հիշեցնենք, որ բացի «Ռեալից» բրազիլացու ծառայություներով հետաքրքրված են նաև «Մանչեսթեր Յունայթեդը», «Միլանը» և «Տոտենհեմը»:

http://armsport.am/am/news/4/4/13067/

Իսկ Ռեալը չհոգնեց ֆուտբոլիստներ փոփոխելով: Շատ անկայուն է:  :Smile:

----------


## Ungrateful

Ծեծում ենք Միլանին  :Sulel:

----------

Ambrosine (20.10.2010), Amourchik (21.10.2010), davidus (20.10.2010)

----------


## Ungrateful

> Ծեծում ենք Միլանին


Չնայած, էս պահը հետաքրքիր էր ու հուզիչ  :Rolleyes:

----------

Ambrosine (21.10.2010), Amourchik (21.10.2010), Legolas (21.10.2010), Starkiller (21.10.2010), Հարդ (24.10.2010)

----------


## Legolas

> Ծեծում ենք Միլանին


Պատասխան հանդիպում կա, բան կա  :Acute:  :Jpit:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Պատասխան հանդիպում կա, բան կա


...որի ժամանակ մադրիդյան զորաջոկատը կշրջապատի թշնամուն ու սրախողխող կանի  :Tongue:   :Jpit:

----------

Legolas (21.10.2010), Starkiller (21.10.2010), Ungrateful (21.10.2010), Նաիրուհի (22.10.2010)

----------


## Ungrateful

Ուզում եմ կարծիք ասեմ  :Think: :
Էս տարի, մենք համարյա իդեալական ենք խաղում: Զգացվում ա, որ ղեկին Մոուրինյո ունենք` դեռ չունենք ոչ մի պարտություն /ինչը Եվրոպայում լավագույն արդյունքն ա/, լիգայում խփել ենք ամենա շատ գոլերը ու բաց ենք թողել ամենա քիչը: 
Նորեկները արդեն ընտելացել են թիմում ու մեծ օգուտ են բերում: Պաշտպանությունը համարյա իդեալական ա... Առանց Ռամոսի Միլանի դեմ խաղալը լավ փորձություն էր մեր պաշտպանների համար, որն լավ հաղթահարվեց: Կասիլիասը ինչպես միշտ փայլում ա: Ընտիր հարձակվողական գիծ ունենք: Օզիլը բոլոր գրոհները թիմային ա դարձնում, գրագետ փոխանցումներով: Ռոնալդուն էգոիզմը մոռացել ա ոնց որ... ինքն էլ ա սկսել թիմի համար խաղալ: Իգուաին + Օզիլ + Ռոնալդու = Մարդասպանություն  :Jpit: :  Մարսելոյին չեմ սիրում, բայց որ միանում ա գրոհին ու եթե ստացվում ա մոտը /ինչը, որ հարաբերական ա/` թող ու փախի... Արագ ա էդ տղեն: Վերջերս լուրեր ա պպտվում, որ Մանչը Ռունիին ծախում ա... Չեմ կարծում, որ էսքան տղերքի մեջ մեզ Ռունի ա պետք  :Nea: :
Կայֆ ա, որ  փոխարինողների նստարանին նստած են ոչ պակաս դեմքեր: 
Արագ ա թիմը, շատ արագ ա: Ու եթե հակարակորդ թիմում արագություն չկա` Ռեալի դեմ պայքարելն անիմաստ ա: 
Անձամբ ես` գոհ եմ էս տարի: Դեռ դժգոհելու ոչ մի պատճառ չունեմ  :Yes: : Հետևենք, հետևենք :Xeloq: ...

----------

Ambrosine (22.10.2010), Amourchik (23.10.2010), Legolas (21.10.2010)

----------


## Legolas

> ...որի ժամանակ մադրիդյան զորաջոկատը կշրջապատի թշնամուն ու սրախողխող կանի


 :Jpit: 
Բայց իսկականից շատ անօգնական տեսք ուներ Միլանը :Sad:  Դանդաղ են , նամանավանդ Ռեալի արագ ֆուտբոլիստների հետ համեմատած, մարզիչն էլ վափշե ա գժվել, Պիռլոյին հենակետային ա խաղացնում :Fool:  
Տեսնենք պատասխան հանդիպմանը կկանենան հակախաղ գտնել,Ռեալն իրոք  շատ լավ ա խաղում էս տարի:

----------

Ambrosine (22.10.2010), Amourchik (23.10.2010)

----------


## Ungrateful

> Բայց իսկականից շատ անօգնական տեսք ուներ Միլանը Դանդաղ են , նամանավանդ Ռեալի արագ ֆուտբոլիստների հետ համեմատած, մարզիչն էլ վափշե ա գժվել, Պիռլոյին հենակետային ա խաղացնում 
> Տեսնենք պատասխան հանդիպմանը կկանենան հակախաղ գտնել,Ռեալն իրոք  շատ լավ ա խաղում էս տարի:


Արմ ջան, Միլանի խաղացողների միջին տարիքը 30-32 ա... Մեծ են արդեն, ջահել սերունդ չկա: Նայում ես Ռոնալդինյոին` սիրտդ լցվում ա  :Sad: :
Նեստան, Գատուզոն, Ռոնալդինյոն և մնացածը իրենց աստղային տարիները ապրել են արդեն:
Միշտ համակրանք եմ ունեցել էդ թիմի հանդեպ... Միլանը լավ թիմ ա եղել երբ հարձակվողական գծում փայլում էին Կական ու Շեվչենկոն :Love: , դարպասապահը Դիդան էր և այլն...
Չի ստացվելու Ռեալի դեմ, մանավանդ էս տարվա Ռեալի դեմ: Մերոնց մոտ կայծակնային արագություն ա` Միլանցիները չեն հասցնում:

----------

Նաիրուհի (22.10.2010)

----------


## Սերխիո

> Իգուաին + Օզիլ + Ռոնալդու = Մարդասպանություն


բա՞ Դի Մարիան, եթե խոսքը գնումա , էս տարվա Ռեալի հզորության , այսինքն արագության ու աշխատասիրության մասին , ուրեմն դրա գլխավոր դերակատարը հենց էս «Նիհարն» ա :Hands Up: 

էս կազմին կուզեյի ձմռանը  միանար  Ադամ Շալայը, ու մի երկու մրցանակ կունենանք հաստատ...

----------

Ambrosine (22.10.2010), Amourchik (23.10.2010), Ungrateful (22.10.2010)

----------


## Starkiller

Ադամ Շալայը վատ միտք չի, հաշվի առնելով որ լավ պոտենցիալ ունի ու Ռեալը կարա իրան 1.5 միլլիոնով առնի:

----------


## Legolas

:Jpit:

----------

Ambrosine (22.10.2010), Amourchik (23.10.2010)

----------


## Amourchik

Ես ընդհանրապես կասեի, որ այս տարվա Ռեալը վերջին տարիների լավագույնն ա, քանի որ անձամբ ես մեեեեեեեծ վստահություն եմ տեսնում, երբ Մոուրինյոին տեսնում եմ որպես մեր ղեկավար, քանի որ առաջ նույնիսկ երբ Ռեալը հաղթում էր մենք տագնապ ունեինք միևնույնն է, որովհետև Ռեալը միտեսակ անկայուն էր գործում, 3-0 հաղթելու ժամանակ, մենք կարող էին հանկարծակի տանուլ տալ խաղը, ուղակի որպես օրինակ եմ ասում, իսկ հիմա, երբ հաղթում ենք շաաատ համոզիչ ենք հաղթում, իսկ պարտվելուց էլ չեմ խոսում, որովհետև նմանը դեռ չեմ տեսել այս տարի :Tongue:

----------


## Amourchik

ԷԷԷս ինչ էր :Shok: Ռոնալդուն անբացատրելի բաներ ա անում արդեն :Hands Up: Մենակ մի բան էր ինձ պակասում, ավելի ճիշտ միայն մեկն էր պակասում, որ լիարժեք Ռեալ տեսնեի, երևի հին ակումբցի-ռեալիստները կհասկանան  :Wink: 
Հ.Գ.Շնորհավոր ընկերներ ,ամեն օր չէ որ նման ներկայացումներ եք տեսնում, հուսով եմ բոլոր ֆուտբոլի սիրահարները այսօր վայելեցին այս հիասքանչ երեկոն, դե իրհարկե Ռեալի մատուցմամբ :Cool:

----------

Ambrosine (24.10.2010), Legolas (25.10.2010), Նաիրուհի (24.10.2010)

----------


## Հարդ

Ես ընդհանրապես հիիիին ռեալի երկրպագու եմ եղել, մինչև գալակտիկոսների կազմը ցրվեց:
Ռոնալձյան (Ռոնալդո), Ռաուլյան, Բեքեմյան, Կառլոսյան, Ֆիգույան, և վերջապես Զիդանյան ռեալի երկրպագուն էի:
Իսկ երբ այդ կազմից կամաց կամաց բան չմնաց... էլ չէի հետևում Ռեալի խաղերին: Առավել ևս, որ խաղացածներն էլ մի բան չէր արդեն: 
Բայց երեկ պատահականորեն նայեցի խաղի առաջին խաղակեսն ու սենց դեմքի ֆորմա ստացա՝  :Shok: : Սա մի՞թե ռեալն է...
Իմ կարծիքով այս պահին Ռեալի պես թիմ աշխարհում չկա, և Բարսելոնն էլ չի կարող ոտք գցել Ռեալի հետ: Դե էդ խաղից անմիջապես առաջ Բարսելոնի խաղն էր, շատ խամրած խաղ էր, ի համեմատություն Ռեալի:

Ժող ջան, էդ ի՞նչ հրթիռային անհավանական արագություններ են զարգացնում ֆուտբոլիստները, էդ ի՞նչ արագ ու ճշգրիտ փոխանցումներ են կատարում... մի խոսքով հաճույքի գագաթնակետ:

----------

Ambrosine (25.10.2010), Amourchik (24.10.2010), Armen.181 (26.10.2010), Legolas (27.10.2010), Moonwalker (24.10.2010), REAL_ist (25.10.2010), Starkiller (24.10.2010), Ungrateful (24.10.2010), Նաիրուհի (24.10.2010), Սերխիո (28.10.2010)

----------


## Yellow Raven

Էս տարվա Ռեալի խաղը սպանումա(դեռևս :Jpit: ) ,շնորհավորում եմ :Smile:

----------

Ambrosine (25.10.2010), Amourchik (25.10.2010), Legolas (27.10.2010), REAL_ist (25.10.2010), Ungrateful (25.10.2010), Սերխիո (28.10.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Դե հլը որ նորմալա, ասա վերջը լավ ըլնի  :Jpit:

----------


## Ungrateful

Հերկուլես 1 - 3 *Ռեալ Մադրիդ*
Դժվար խաղ... Հերթական հաղթանակ: Շնորհավո՜ր  :Love:

----------

Ambrosine (31.10.2010), davidus (31.10.2010), Legolas (03.11.2010), Moonwalker (31.10.2010), Լեո (30.10.2010), Հարդ (31.10.2010), Նաիրուհի (31.10.2010), Սերխիո (31.10.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Շնորհավորում եմ, հերթական հաղթանակի կապակցությամբ:  :Smile:

----------

Դարք (31.10.2010)

----------


## Հարդ

Հիանալի խաղ էր, հատկապես առաջին խաղակեսում :Smile: :
Հերկուլեսը հաճույք պատճառեց, սակայն ինչ խոսք, Ռեալն էր արժանի հաղթանակի:

----------


## Սերխիո

ամեն դեպքում, մեզ պակասել ա Ժոզեի պես մարզիչ...Ու նրա գալուստը համընկավ Ռոնալդուի վայրենի մարզավիճակի հետ... Պետք է միայն վայելել այս համադրությունը :Zagar:

----------

Amourchik (02.11.2010), Ungrateful (01.11.2010), Լեո (01.11.2010)

----------


## Սերխիո

ԶԶվելի խաղ էր, Մոուն սխալ արեց, որ թույլ տվեց ետքան երազեն, ի դեպ՝ անիմաստ գոլերով, որոնք հեղինակեց, ոչ թե պիպոն , այլ «մեծն» Կասիլյասը, դրանով իսկ դավաճանելով իր վաղեմի ընկեր Ռաուլին... Տհաճ էր...ու ամեն դեպքում , եթե Ռեալը չպետք էր հաղթեր, քանի որ թուլցրեց թափը, բայց միլանը առավել արժանի չէր հաղթելու, իսկ ոչ-ոքին թող համարեն ընծա...

հուսով եմ , որ Մոուն  կխոսա Ռոնադոյի հետ , որ Ռեալի ֆուտբոլիստին վայել չի հավայի տեղը դեմք բռնելը , թող նման ձև պղտոր ջրում ձուկ բռնի Ալվէշը կամ Ռիվալդոն...

երբ հաշիվը 2-1 էր, արդեն նողկալի էր միլանցիների պահվածք՝ ամեն քայլափոխի գրոհի կասեցում դիշովի ձևով կամ տառապում խոտածածկին :Bad: 

Մոուրինյոն իրոք որ պակասել ա մեզ, Բենզեմա+Պեդրո Լեոն=Մոուի տաղանդի :Tongue:

----------

davidus (04.11.2010), Starkiller (04.11.2010), Ungrateful (04.11.2010), Նաիրուհի (04.11.2010)

----------


## Ungrateful

Պայմանավորված խաղ…  Ռեալը խաղը ծախել էր: Տղերքը երբ ուզեին կարող էր գոլ անել… Միլանին էլ 2 անիմաստ գոլ նվիրեցին որտև նորմալ խաղով իրանք գոլ անող չեին: 1 գոլը խաղից դուրս վիճակ, մյուսն էլ Կասիլիասն ա նվիրում:  Լեոնի գոլն էլ միամիտ էր… Էդ խեղջը վրատարին էր տալի, որ հեռացնի, էդ հիմարն էլ ոտքերի արանքով միամիտ բաց ա թողում :LOL: : 
Ըստ իս, պայմանավորվածույունը այնպիսին էր, որ Միլանը պիտի հաղթեր: Օզիլը հեռվից, այն էլ ընդացքից չի հարվածում՝ մանավանդ պարտվելու ժամանակ... Նաև պարտվելուց Մոուրինյոն Պեդրո Լեոն չեր մտցնի: 2-1 հաշվի ժամանակ Ռեալը խաղի կենտրոնում տեներովկա ա անցկացնում :LOL: , ժամանակ ա ձքում, չի գրոհում: Տղերքը Միլանի պապիկներին ոնց ուզում չլում էին ու ցանկության դեպքում խոշոռ հաշիվ կարող էր լիներ:

----------

Amourchik (05.11.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Պայմանավորված խաղ…


Ինչու՞

----------


## Ungrateful

> Ինչու՞


Ռեալը 1/8-ում ա՝ սենց թե նենց ու Ռեալի և Միլանի կառավարությունը լավ ախպերություն ա, իմ իմանալով:
Իսկ այն, թե ինչպես երևաց պայմանավորածությունը խաղի ընթացքում՝ դաշտում...Դա նկարագրեցի նախորդ գրառմանս մեջ: Աբսուրդային փոփոխություններ, գնդակ պահել, Կասիլիասի մանկական "սխալներ", խաղից դուրս վիճակից գոլ և այլն:
Նենց չի, որ դժգոհ եմ դրա համար եմ "առնել-ծախել" խառնել իրար... Գոհ եմ ամեն ինչից,  կարևորը մեր տանկը առանց պարտության առաջ ա գնում ու Ռեալի էս տարվա իրական ուժը բոլորս գիտենք: Խաղն ժպիտով էի նայում՝ հավես էր դերասանական խաղ նայելը: Դժգոհ չեմ, ոչ Ռեալի խաղերից ոչ էլ էս նվերից... Կարծիքս եմ գրում, որտև տղերքը դերասանական ունակություններով չեն փայլում, անբնական են խաղում, լրիվ հայկական սերիալների պես՝ "Ու՞ր է իմ տղամարդը"  :LOL: :

----------

Amourchik (05.11.2010), davidus (04.11.2010)

----------


## Legolas

Դզեց,կենտրոնում թույլ տված սխալից,ու գոլ բաց թողնելուց հետո թվում էր թէ կրվելու են, բայց իրա խոսքն ուներ ասելու Պիպպոգոլը, դե հիմա բախտով ա, ինչով ա, մարդը խփում ա , չնայած երկրորդ գոլն էլ խաղից դուրս էր:
Ռեալն առավելություն ուներ իհարկե,բայց Միլանն էլ պահեր ունեցավ,ու վափշե մալադեց, էդ ֆուտբոլիստներով առավելագույնն էր ինչ կարելի էր անել Ռեալի դեմ,Պեդո Լեոնի գոլը միքիչ խառնեց,հետո ջոգցվավ որ Ռեալն էլ պիտի պահպաներ անպարտելիության շարքը,Մոուրինյոն ոնց էր ուրախացել:Մի խոսքով մարտական ոչ-ոքի ,որին  արաժանի էին երկու թիմերն էլ,շնորհավոր:

----------


## Gayl

> Ռեալը 1/8-ում ա՝ սենց թե նենց ու Ռեալի և Միլանի կառավարությունը լավ ախպերություն ա, իմ իմանալով:
> Իսկ այն, թե ինչպես երևաց պայմանավորածությունը խաղի ընթացքում՝ դաշտում...Դա նկարագրեցի նախորդ գրառմանս մեջ: Աբսուրդային փոփոխություններ, գնդակ պահել, Կասիլիասի մանկական "սխալներ", խաղից դուրս վիճակից գոլ և այլն:
> Նենց չի, որ դժգոհ եմ դրա համար եմ "առնել-ծախել" խառնել իրար... Գոհ եմ ամեն ինչից,  կարևորը մեր տանկը առանց պարտության առաջ ա գնում ու Ռեալի էս տարվա իրական ուժը բոլորս գիտենք: Խաղն ժպիտով էի նայում՝ հավես էր դերասանական խաղ նայելը: Դժգոհ չեմ, ոչ Ռեալի խաղերից ոչ էլ էս նվերից... Կարծիքս եմ գրում, որտև տղերքը դերասանական ունակություններով չեն փայլում, անբնական են խաղում, լրիվ հայկական սերիալների պես՝ "Ու՞ր է իմ տղամարդը" :


 Եթե երկու ակումբ պայմանավորվում են, ապա մրցավարը այստեղ մի գրամ չի կարա կապ ունենա, հետևաբար Ինզագիի գոլը գրածիդ հետ կապ չունի:
Նախ Ռեալը դեռ հաջորդ փուլ չի անցել և իմաստ չունի ռիսկի դիմել և վերջապես, եթե դերասանություն էր ապա Մորինիոն ցանկացած դերասանից լավ դերասան ա, երևի տեսար, թե երկրորդ գոլը ինչ կարգի իրան ուրախացարեց:

----------


## Gayl

> Կասիլիասի մանկական "սխալներ"


Դե Կասիլասն էլ ա մարդ և սխալվելու իրավունք ունի և դեպքեր եղել են, որ ավելի մանկական բաներ ա արել, բայց եթե հաշվի առնենք, թե այդ սխալից օգտվողը ով էր, ուրեմն կարելի ասել, որ այդքանան մանկական չէր, որովհետև Ինզագին միշտ եղել է այնտեղ որտեղ գնդակն է, Մոուրինիոն ամենաշատը հենց նրանից էր վախենում:

----------


## Ungrateful

> Եթե երկու ակումբ պայմանավորվում են, ապա մրցավարը այստեղ մի գրամ չի կարա կապ ունենա, հետևաբար Ինզագիի գոլը գրածիդ հետ կապ չունի:
> Նախ Ռեալը դեռ հաջորդ փուլ չի անցել և իմաստ չունի ռիսկի դիմել և վերջապես, եթե դերասանություն էր ապա Մորինիոն ցանկացած դերասանից լավ դերասան ա, երևի տեսար, թե երկրորդ գոլը ինչ կարգի իրան ուրախացարեց:


Դրանց շատ չկա, սուդյաին էլ կառնեն  :LOL: : Ամեն դեպքում, եթե չեն առել ու օֆֆսայդից գոլը ուղակի մրցավարի մինուս 8 աչքերի պատճառով ա, ուրեմն էդ պահին գալիս ա 2-րդ նվերը՝ Ինզագին հարվածում ա գլորած, ուղիղ Կասիլիասի վրա՝ Կասիլիասը ուղակի դեպի վերև ա թռնում, «ոտքերի տակով» գոլ բաց թողնելով  :Huh: :
Ռեալը խմբում ունի 10 միավոր, 2-րդ տեղը Միլանն ա՝ 5 միավորով: Չեմ կարծում, որ մնացել ա մեկը որը համոզված չի, որ Ռեալի 1/8 մտնելու ա... Կառավարությունն էլ ա մարդ, դրանք էլ գիտեն  ինչը ոնց ա:
Մոուրինյոի ուրախանալն էլ ոչ թե լավ, այլ վատ դերասանություն էր: Ինքը վօօբշե սառնասիրտ մարդ ա ու նման հրճվանքով շա՜տ հազվադեպ ա ուրախանում գոլերի համար: Հո չե՞ր նստելու ու հորանջելու՝ առանց դրա էլ պալիտ արած խաղը, էլ ավելի պալիտ անելու համար :LOL: :

----------


## Gayl

> Դրանց շատ չկա, սուդյաին էլ կառնեն : Ամեն դեպքում, եթե չեն առել ու օֆֆսայդից գոլը ուղակի մրցավարի մինուս 8 աչքերի պատչճառով ա, ուրեմն էդ պահին գալիս ա 2-րդ նվերը՝ Ինզագին հարվածում ա գլորած, ուղիղ Կասիլիասի վրա՝ Կասիլիասը ուղակի դեպի վերև ա թռնում, «ոտքերի տակով» գոլ բաց թողնելով :
> Ռեալը խմբում ունի 10 Միավոր, 2-րդ տեղը Միլանն ա՝ 5 միավորով: Չեմ կարծում, որ մնացել ա մեկը որը համոզված չի, որ Ռեալի 1/8 մտնելու ա... կառավարությունն էլ ա մարդ, դրանք էլ գիտեն  ինչը ոնց ա:
> Մոուրինյոի ուրախանալն էլ ոչ թե լավ, այլ վատ դերասանություն էր: Ինքը վօօբշե սառնասիրտ մարդ ա ու նման հրճվանքով շա՜տ հազվադեպ ա ուրախանում գոլերի համար: Հո չե՞ր նստելու ու հորանջելու՝ առանց դրա էլ պալիտ արած խաղը, էլ ավելի պալիտ անելու համար:


Հիշում ես Մարադոնան, ոնց էր ուրախանում աշխարհի խաղերի ժամանակ :LOL: , ինքն էլ տենց գժավարի հրճվեց :LOL: 
Իսկ Այաքսը 4, իհարկե գոնե տեսականորեն Ռեալը կարա դուրս մնա, իսկ գործնականորեն այդպիսի բան 90 տոկոսով անհնարա, բայց Մոուրինիոն հո գիտի, որ ֆուտբոլում անակընկալներ շատ են լինում, ո՞վ կասեր որ Լիվերը 45 րոպեում 3 հատ գոլ կխփի և հետո լիգայի գավաթը կխլի :Wink: 
Ապեր Ինզագիին մի աչքով ես նայու՞մ :Smile: , ինքը ցանկացած դարպասապահի կարա տանի ծովը ու ծարավ հետ բերի:

----------


## Ungrateful

> Հիշում ես Մարադոնան, ոնց էր ուրախանում աշխարհի խաղերի ժամանակ, ինքն էլ տենց գժավարի հրճվեց
> Իսկ Այաքսը 4, իհարկե գոնե տեսականորեն Ռեալը կարա դուրս մնա, իսկ գործնականորեն այդպիսի բան 90 տոկոսով անհնարա, բայց Մոուրինիոն հո գիտի, որ ֆուտբոլում անակընկալներ շատ են լինում, ո՞վ կասեր որ Լիվերը 45 րոպեում 3 հատ գոլ կխփի և հետո լիգայի գավաթը կխլի
> Ապեր Ինզագիին մի աչքով ես նայու՞մ, ինքը ցանկացած դարպասապահի կարա տանի ծովը ու ծարավ հետ բերի:


Մարադոննային համեմատում ես Մոուրինյոի հե՞տ: Մարադոննան լրիվ կյանք էր, էնի կրվելուց էլ էր ուրախանում  :LOL: , տղերքին գրկում, պաչում :Love:  :LOL: ... Ե՞րբ ես տեսել Մոուրինյոն ֆուտբոլիստ գրկի, մի բան էլ ռազդեվալկայում ծեծում ա, երևի  :LOL: : 
Ամեն դեպքում, Մոուրինյոն փոքր մարդ ա, վերևների պայմանավորվածությունը խախտելու համար: Ինզագիին էլ մի աչքով չեմ նայում, Լեգենդ ա էդ մուժիկը: Բայց ամբողջ խաղի ժամանակ Ռեալցիք էին ծարավ տանում-բերում... Ամեն տեսակի փոխանցումները տեղ էին հասնում, դարպասապահը խառնվում էր իրար, երբ ուժեղ հարված էր գալի՝ բռնում-բաց էր թողնում: Էդ ձյաձերին ոնց ուզում չլում էին տղերքը: Արդարության դեպքում խոշոռ հաշիվ էինք տեսնելու, ախր զռռում էր, որ չեն կարողանում ջահելների դեմ՝ հո զորով չի: 
Էդ Պեդրո Լեոնն էլ, կամ դարպասապահին էր տալի, որ էնի հեռացնի, կամ էլ Ռեալում էնքան են հույսը կտրել էդ Լեոնից, որ չեին էլ տեղյակ պահել պայմանավորվածության մասին  :LOL: :
Չտեսնված բան ա ապեր, որ Օզիլը /էն մարդը որ 100%-ով թիմի համար ա խաղում, անգամ գոլային պահերին փոխանցում ա անում/ դնի ու հեռվից, առանց կասեցման հարվածի դարպասին, չտեսնված ա, որ Ռեալը խաղի վերջերում, պարտվելուց գնդակ պահի: Ռեալը միշտ տենց դեպքերում առաջ ա գնում ու այլանդակ փրեսսինգ ա անում: Աբսուրդ ա սա:

----------


## Gayl

> Ե՞րբ ես տեսել Մոուրինյոն ֆուտբոլիստ գրկի


Ռոնալդինոի հետ լավ էլ գրկախառնվեց :Wink: 



> Ամեն դեպքում, Մոուրինյոն փոքր մարդ ա, վերևների պայմանավորվածությունը խախտելու համար:


Մոուրինիոն իր փառքը երբեք ոտնատակ չի տա ու ինքն է որոշում, որը որից հետո ա :Wink: 



> չտեսնված ա, որ Ռեալը խաղի վերջերում, պարտվելուց գնդակ պահի: Ռեալը միշտ տենց դեպքերում առաջ ա գնում ու այլանդակ փրեսսինգ ա անում: Աբսուրդ ա սա:


Երբ հաշիվը հավասարվեց, Մոուրինիոն վազեց Ալբիոլիի մոտ և միանգամից դաշտ մտցրեց, ուժեղացնելով պաշտպանությունը, որը միանշանակ ճիշտ որոշում էր:Խաղի ավարտին րոպեներ էր մնացել և ռիսկի դիմելը հիմարություն կլիներ:
Ես իհարկե հաստատ չեմ կարող ասել խաղը առած էր, թե ոչ ուղղակի քո ասածներից դա չի հետևում :Wink:

----------


## Սերխիո

> իհարկե գոնե տեսականորեն Ռեալը կարա դուրս մնա, իսկ գործնականորեն այդպիսի բան 90 տոկոսով անհնարա:


100 տոկոս անհնար ա քանի որ, Օսերը չի կարա անցնի, իսկ միլանն ու այաքսը մենակ  երկու անընդմեջ  հաղթանակ պետք  ա տանեն , որ Ռեալը թռնի,բայց դա բացառվում ա, քանի որ երկուսով իրար հետ խաղալու  են  ու մեկը միավոր պետք  ա կորցնի, հո 2 թիմին  էլ 3 միավոր չեն տալու մի խաղի ընթացքւոմ...

----------

Ungrateful (04.11.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> 100 տոկոս անհնար ա քանի որ, Օսերը չի կարա անցնի, իսկ միլանն ու այաքսը մենակ  երկու անընդմեջ  հաղթանակ պետք  ա տանեն , որ Ռեալը թռնի,բայց դա բացառվում ա, քանի որ երկուսով իրար հետ խաղալու  են  ու մեկը միավոր պետք  ա կորցնի, հո 2 թիմին  էլ 3 միավոր չեն տալու մի խաղի ընթացքւոմ...


Այ էդ վերջինը հաշվի չէի առել, բայց միևնույնն ա չեմ կարողանում հասկանալ, թե Ռեալը ինչու պետք է խաղը ծախեր, չէ՞ որ ինքը չգիտեր Այաքսի պարտվելու մասին :Smile:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Զիդանը դարձյալ Ռեալում է




Լեգենդար ֆուտբոլիստ Զինեդին Զիդանը դարձել է Մադրիդի  «Ռեալի» նախագահ Ֆլորենտինո Պերեսի խորհրդականը: Այս մասին հաղորդում է ակումբի պաշտոնական կայքը:

Ֆրանսիացու պարտականությունն է լինելու օգնել ստեղծելու  մադրիդցիների հիմնական թիմի համար լավագույն պայմաններ: Զիդանը մշտական կապի մեջ է  լինելու ակումբի նախագահի և գլխավոր մարզիչ Ժոզե Մոուրինյոյի հետ և որոշելու է «Ռեալի» հիմնական կազմի ֆուտբոլիստներին վերաբերող բոլոր խնդիրները:

ՖԻՖԱ-ի կողմից  երեք անգամ լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստ ճանաչված Զիդանը մասնակցելու է Չեմպիոնների լիգայի միջոցառումներին: Նա մշտապես ճամփորդելու է թիմի հետ Չեմպիոնների լիգայի խաղերին և մասնակցելու է թիմի խաղից առաջ անցկացվող  միջոցառումներին, մարզումներին և գլխավոր մարզչի հետ հանդիպումներին:

Զիդանը մադրիդյան  ակումբում ելույթ  է ունեցել 2001-2006թթ.՝ թիմի կազմում հաղթելով Իսպանիայի առաջնությունը (2002/03) և Չեմպիոնների լիգան (2001/02):  Ֆրանսիայի հավաքականի կազմում  նա 1998թ-ի աշխարհի առաջնությանը դարձել է չեմպիոն: Նույն թվականին, լինելով  թուրինյան «Յուվենթուսի» խաղացող, ստացել է Եվրոպայի լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստի համար տրվող «Ոսկե գնդակ» մրցանակը:

*http://armsport.am/am/news/4/4/13986/*

----------

Amourchik (14.11.2010), Monk (16.11.2010), Moonwalker (17.11.2010)

----------


## Սերխիո

այսօր տեղի ունեցավ , Իսպանիայի գավաթի վիճակահանությունը

Վալենսիա/ Վիլյառեալ--Սևիլիյա/ Մալագա     1
Բարսելոն/ Ատլետիկ--Բետիս/Խետաֆ          2
Ռեալ/Լևանտե---Ատլետիկո/Էսպանյոլ            3
Ալմերիյա/Մալյորկա-Կորդոբա/Դեպորտիվո    4

հետո 1 -ի հաղթողը խաղալու ա 2-ի հաղթողի հետ,  իսկ երրորդ զույգի ,այսինքն Ռեալի հաղթողը 4-ի հետ...

Փաստորեն, հուսանք, որ Բարսան չի թռնի գավաթից ու  ևս մեկ կլասիկո կտեսնենք ֆինալում :Tongue:

----------

Լեո (18.11.2010)

----------


## Լեո

Հուսանք, որ Ռեալն էլ իր սովորության համաձայն գավաթային խաղերում «Ճ» կարգի թիմերին խոշոր հաշիվներով չի պարտվի:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Հուսանք, որ Ռեալն էլ իր սովորության համաձայն գավաթային խաղերում «Ճ» կարգի թիմերին խոշոր հաշիվներով չի պարտվի:


 
Վլադ ջան ,Ժոզեն ասել , որ նման բան կրկնվելու դեպքում , տվյալ կազմի ֆուտբոլիստները իրա համար մեռած են , նենց որ չորով դրած ա դեմները , ես էլ հավատում եմ տղեքին...

----------


## Սերխիո

> այսօր տեղի ունեցավ , Իսպանիայի գավաթի վիճակահանությունը
> 
> Վալենսիա/ Վիլյառեալ--Սևիլիյա/ Մալագա     1
> Բարսելոն/ Ատլետիկ--Բետիս/Խետաֆ          2
> Ռեալ/Լևանտե---Ատլետիկո/Էսպանյոլ            3
> Ալմերիյա/Մալյորկա-Կորդոբա/Դեպորտիվո    4
> 
> հետո 1 -ի հաղթողը խաղալու ա 2-ի հաղթողի հետ,  իսկ երրորդ զույգի ,այսինքն Ռեալի հաղթողը 4-ի հետ...
> 
> Փաստորեն, հուսանք, որ Բարսան չի թռնի գավաթից ու  ևս մեկ կլասիկո կտեսնենք ֆինալում


աղբյուր`sports.ru , այս կայքում դեպքերի զարգացումը` ըստ իմ գրածի ա, բայց marca-ում այսպես ա

----------


## Լեո

> Վլադ ջան ,Ժոզեն ասել , որ նման բան կրկնվելու դեպքում , տվյալ կազմի ֆուտբոլիստները իրա համար մեռած են , նենց որ չորով դրած ա դեմները , ես էլ հավատում եմ տղեքին...


Ու սա դու՞ ես ասում  :Shok:  
Ոնց կարող էիր մտածել, որ լավ ֆուտբոլ խաղում են վախեցնելու միջոցով  :Cray:  

Էդպես լիներ, մեր օլիմպիական հավաքականը օլիմպիադաներից միմիայն ոսկե մեդալներով կվերադառնար  :Jpit:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Ու սա դու՞ ես ասում  
> Ոնց կարող էիր մտածել, որ լավ ֆուտբոլ խաղում են վախեցնելու միջոցով  
> 
> Էդպես լիներ, մեր օլիմպիական հավաքականը օլիմպիադաներից միմիայն ոսկե մեդալներով կվերադառնար


ետ վախացնել չի ,այլ սթափեցնել , որ պրոֆեսիոնալ մոտեցում ունենան , ու ետ  էսօրվա ֆուտբոլում նորություն չի....

----------


## Լեո

> ետ վախացնել չի ,այլ սթափեցնել , որ պրոֆեսիոնալ մոտեցում ունենան , ու ետ  էսօրվա ֆուտբոլում նորություն չի....


 Փաստորեն Ռեալի ֆուտբոլիստներին այնուամենայնիվ պրոֆեսիոնալ մոտեցում ցուցաբերելու կոչ ա պետք անել  :Xeloq:  Հետաքրքիր էր, իսկը պրոֆեսիոնալներին հատուկ երևույթ:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Փաստորեն Ռեալի ֆուտբոլիստներին այնուամենայնիվ պրոֆեսիոնալ մոտեցում ցուցաբերելու կոչ ա պետք անել  Հետաքրքիր էր, իսկը պրոֆեսիոնալներին հատուկ երևույթ:


Վլադ ջան , հասկանում եմ, ուզում ես Ռեալին փնովես ,ինչ-ինչ եզրակացություններ ես անում `ի հեճուկս Ռեալի, բայց դե միշտ չի, որ քո բարսիկի ֆուտոբլիստները պրաֆեսիոնալ են ու 100%  տրամադրվում են խաղերին, հակառակ դեպքում Հերկուլեսի Բարսիկից  ուժեղ լինելը պետք է խոստովանես...

----------


## Լեո

> Վլադ ջան , հասկանում եմ, ուզում ես Ռեալին փնովես ,ինչ-ինչ եզրակացություններ ես անում `ի հեճուկս Ռեալի, բայց դե միշտ չի, որ քո բարսիկի ֆուտոբլիստները պրաֆեսիոնալ են ու 100%  տրամադրվում են խաղերին, հակառակ դեպքում Հերկուլեսի Բարսիկից  ուժեղ լինելը պետք է խոստովանես...


Ես կարող եմ խոստովանել, բայց դու ինձ հաստատ չես հավատա, էդքան էլ միամիտ չես, ինչքան թվում ա  :Jpit: 

Ես Ռեալին չեմ փնովում  :Beee:  Ռեալի շնորհիվ ես Բարսային ավելի շատ եմ սիրում  :Jpit:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Ես կարող եմ խոստովանել, բայց դու ինձ հաստատ չես հավատա, էդքան էլ միամիտ չես, ինչքան թվում ա


իսկ դու ամեն դեպքում ասա, որ Հերկուլեսը ուժեղ ա Բարսելոնայից...  :Tongue:

----------


## Լեո

> իսկ դու ամեն դեպքում ասա, որ Հերկուլեսը ուժեղ ա Բարսելոնայից...


Այն խաղում, որում Բարսան պարտվեց Հերկուլեսին, Հերկուլենս ուժեղ էր: Էդ փաստ ա, ոչ ոք չի էլ փորձում ժխտել  :Smile:

----------


## Լեո

Քո ազիզ խաթեր համար էսպես ձևակերպեմ. 
 Այո՛, Հերկուլեսն ուժեղ ա Բարսայից.... Բարսան էլ Ռեալից  :Lol2:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Քո ազիզ խաթեր համար էսպես ձևակերպեմ. 
>  Այո՛, Հերկուլեսն ուժեղ ա Բարսայից.... Բարսան էլ Ռեալից


ետ հաստատ սխալ ձևակերպում ա քանի որ`
Ռեալ > Հերկուլես > Բարսա ,այսինք ...

----------

Ambrosine (19.11.2010), Amourchik (20.11.2010), Ungrateful (18.11.2010)

----------


## Vaho

Ամեն դեպքում ես ուրախ եմ, որ Իսպանիաի առաջնությունում ևս մեկ թիմ ել հայտնվեց որ կարոէ հավասար պայքարել Ռեալի և Բարսի նման թմերի հետ, թե չե մի տեսակ Իսպանիաի առաջնության հետաքրքրությունը կորումա, որ միշտ երկու թմերի մեջա պայքարը ընթանում, իչքան ուժեղ թմեր լինեն ենքան ավելի հետաքրքիր կլիներ, էս առումով Անգլիաի առաջնությունը առաջին տեղնա

Հ.Գ. Ողջույն բոլորին

----------

Armen.181 (20.11.2010), Gayl (20.11.2010), Լեո (19.11.2010)

----------


## Ungrateful

Հաղթում ենք 4-1 հաշվով: Խաղը դեռ չի ավարտվել  :Smile: :
Մինչ այս րոպե՝ Ռոնալդուն դարձավ դուբլի հեղինակ, 1 գոլ Իգուաինի հաշվին, և 1 գոլ 11 մետրանոցից՝ *Ռամոսի* :Hands Up: : Ռամոսը արժանի էր :Smile: :

Հ.Գ. Ռոնալդուն գոլերի քանակով անցավ Մեսսիին  :Smile: :

----------

Amourchik (21.11.2010), Vaho (21.11.2010), Նաիրուհի (21.11.2010)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Հաղթում ենք 4-1 հաշվով: Խաղը դեռ չի ավարտվել :
> Մինչ այս րոպե՝ Ռոնալդուն դարձավ դուբլի հեղինկակ, 1 գոլ Իգուաինի հաշվին, և 1 գոլ 11 մետրանոցից՝ *Ռամոսի*: Ռամոսը արժանի էր:


Բարսելոնն էսօր գոլերի թվով առաջ անցավ, մեզ առնվազն մի գոլ էլ է պետք...
Համ էլ Լա Լիգայի լավագույն արդյունքն ենք ցույց տալիս 12 խաղի արդյունքում  :Hands Up:

----------

Ungrateful (21.11.2010)

----------


## Ungrateful

Էլի լավ լուրեր կան, էս անգամ մեր անչափ սիրելի Ռաուլից  :Love: :
Այսօր, մեր լավ ախպերը դարձել է հեդտրիկի հեղինակ... Շալկեի կազմում խփելով 3 գոլ Վերդերին:

----------

Ambrosine (21.11.2010), Amourchik (21.11.2010), Vaho (21.11.2010), Նաիրուհի (21.11.2010)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

5-րդ գոլն էլ եղավ...  :Hands Up:  Ռոնալդու, շնհավո՜ր...  :Love:

----------


## Ungrateful

5-1  :Yahoo: 

5-րդ գոլը խփում ա Ռոնալդուն 2-րդ 11 մետրանոցից, դառնալով հեդտրիկի հեղինակ այս խաղում  :Yahoo: :
Տղեն 2 անգամ խփեց՝ 2-ն էլ գոլ  :LOL: :

Խաղը վերջացավ: Շնորհավո՜ր:

----------

Amourchik (21.11.2010), Vaho (21.11.2010), Նաիրուհի (21.11.2010)

----------


## Ungrateful

Մեր անպարտելի արքայական մեքենան կամաց-կամաց հասավ նաև կապտանռնագույններին  :Cool: ... 
Հաջորդ տուր  :Love: :

----------

Ambrosine (21.11.2010), Amourchik (21.11.2010), Legolas (22.11.2010), Vaho (21.11.2010), Նաիրուհի (21.11.2010), Սերխիո (21.11.2010)

----------


## Սերխիո

> Մեր անպարտելի արքայական մեքենան կամաց-կամաց հասավ նաև կապտանռնագույններին ... 
> Հաջորդ տուր :


Արս ջան , ես կասեի անպարտելի տանկը հասավ կապտանռնագույնների խրճիթին , մնում ա լխճի անցնի, իսկ սնարյադները դաժը ափսոս են դրանց վրա օգտագործել, քանի որ ենքան ողորմելի թիմ ա, որ Ալմերիա գաճաճին բռնցրել ա ու ուզում ա դրանով աչք վախացնի :LOL: 
Հ.Գ.
Հարգեցի Բիլբային  :Hands Up: , ևս մեկ անգամ աչքս մտավ, կարգին ֆուտբոլ խաղաց, բաց, հարձակողական , չմտավ վառոտները... Դե մենք էլ կարգին ֆուբոլ նայեցինք:
Մեկել ոնց եմ սիրում  մեր <<թարախ լակոտին :Hands Up: >>,  մինչև մեսուլիկից մուռը չհանեց, նորմալ գոլ չնշեց:

----------

Amourchik (21.11.2010), Tyler (21.11.2010), Ungrateful (21.11.2010), Նաիրուհի (21.11.2010)

----------


## Ungrateful

> *Արս ջան , ես կասեի անպարտելի տանկը հասավ կապտանռնագույնների խրճիթին , մնում ա լխճի անցնի*, իսկ սնարյադները դաժը ափսոս են դրանց վրա օգտագործել, քանի որ ենքան ողորմելի թիմ ա, որ Ալմերիա գաճաճին բռնցրել ա ու ուզում ա դրանով աչք վախացնի


Համարյա սենց էի ուզում ձևակերպել վերևի գրառումս... Բայց մի քիչ համեստություն արեցի  :Blush:  :LOL: : Հիմա էլ ի՞նչ ասեմ, ինչ կար սաղ ասեցիր, ախպերս  :Jpit: :
Ես էդ «թարախ լակոտի» ցավը տանեմ: Էն որ ասում են է՝ «Մնացած թիմերը խփում են էնքան ինչքան, որ կարողանոմ են... Իսկ մենք էնքան, ինչքան մեզ պետք ա, ինչքան ուզում ենք» Լրիվ էդ ա: Պտի իրանը աներ, էդ տղեն :Cool: : 
Ռամոսն ու Ռոնալդուն երևի 11 մետրանոցի վրա ինչ որ բան են գրազ եկել, Ռամոսը կրել էր՝ տենց իրան տվին  :LOL: : Իսկ ավելի լուրջ՝ իրոք ուրախացա, որ գնդակի մոտ Ռամոսին տեսա, արժանի ա էդ տղեն, էս տարի դեռ գոլ չեր խփել:

----------

Amourchik (21.11.2010), Tyler (21.11.2010), Սերխիո (21.11.2010)

----------


## Լեո

Մէ ուրախություն, մէ խինդ...  :Lol2:

----------


## Vaho

> Մէ ուրախություն, մէ խինդ...


Վլադ ջան ուրախանալու տեղ ունենք, որովհետև հաղթել են Բիլբաոին, որն Իսպանիաի առաջնությունում բոլոր թմերից միակնա Ռեալից ու Բարսից բացի, որ չի գնացել երկրորդ դիվիզիոն
համել ուրախանալ կտենաս կլասիկոի ժամանակ էսի ինչա որ :Wink:

----------

Amourchik (21.11.2010), Ungrateful (21.11.2010)

----------


## Լեո

> Վլադ ջան ուրախանալու տեղ ունենք, որովհետև հաղթել են Բիլբաոին, որն Իսպանիաի առաջնությունում բոլոր թմերից միակնա Ռեալից ու Բարսից բացի, որ չի գնացել երկրորդ դիվիզիոն
> համել ուրախանալ կտենաս կլասիկոի ժամանակ էսի ինչա որ


 Լավ ենք արել, ուրախացել եք, Վահո ջան, ես բան չասեցի  :Jpit: 
Բան չունեմ ասելու, կարող ա 2 տարին մեկ էլ դուք ուրախանաք կլասիկոյից հետո, մենք էլ ուրախանանք, որ դուք վերջապես ուրախ ենք  :Jpit:  

Վերջին տարիներին միշտ էլ Ռեալի երկրպագուները կլասիկոյից առաջ վստահ են եղել, որ Ռեալը կհաղթի, բայց... Էս անգամ էլ սպասենք, ու կիմանանք ինչ ինչոց ա  :Wink:

----------


## Սերխիո

> *Բան չունեմ ասելու, կարող ա 2 տարին մեկ էլ դուք ուրախանաք կլասիկոյից հետո, մենք էլ ուրախանանք, որ դուք վերջապես ուրախ ենք  
> *
> Վերջին տարիներին միշտ էլ Ռեալի երկրպագուները կլասիկոյից առաջ վստահ են եղել, որ Ռեալը կհաղթի, բայց... Էս անգամ էլ սպասենք, ու կիմանանք ինչ ինչոց ա


Վլադ ջան , նենց ես ասում երկու տարին մեկ, ոնց որ ամեն օր խաղում են,երկու տարին էլ ... Այ Ատլետիկոն տասնհինգ տարի ա չի կարում կրի Ռեալին  այ ետի ուրիշ բան ա...

ամսի 30-ին `մէ' ուրախություն, մէ' խինդ, մէ' ցնծություն, մէ' չեմպիոնություն

----------

Ungrateful (22.11.2010)

----------


## Լեո

> ամսի 30-ին `մէ' ուրախություն, մէ' խինդ, մէ' ցնծություն, մէ' չեմպիոնություն


Շնորհակալություն բարեմաղթանքի համար  :Hi:

----------

Ներսես_AM (21.11.2010)

----------


## Սերխիո

> Շնորհակալություն բարեմաղթանքի համար


դա, բնավ, քեզ չէր վերաբերում : :Beee: 
բայց դու, Վլադ ջան, միևնույն է ինձ կշնորհավորես, դաժը 30-ին չէ, այլ 29-ին :Secret:

----------

Ungrateful (22.11.2010)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Էսօրվա առաջին գոլը։
Շնորհավորանքներս  :Love:

----------


## Ungrateful

Ծեծում ենք  :Sulel: :
Այաքս 0 - 3 Ռեալ Մադրիդ

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Ծեծում ենք :
> Այաքս 0 - 3 Ռեալ Մադրիդ


Այո՜...  :Yahoo: 
0-4  :Hands Up:

----------

Ungrateful (24.11.2010)

----------


## Ungrateful

Ծեծելը ո՞րն ա, այլանդակեցինք իրանց դաշտում  :LOL: :

----------

Նաիրուհի (24.11.2010)

----------


## Ungrateful

Շնորհավորում եմ բոլորիս, հերթական ծեծի կապակցությամբ :Ok: : Այս անգամ էլ «դռբի տակ» ընկավ Այաքսը  :Sad:   :Jpit: : Փայլուն հաղթանակ 0-4 հաշվով:
 Հերթը կամաց-կամաց հասնում ա կապտաեսիմինչագույններին  :Bye:   :Cray: :

Ալոնսոն ու Ռամոսը դեմք են: Մանավանդ Ռամոսը... Կարմիրը ստացավ, մրցավարին շնորհակալություն հայտնեց ու ուրախ-ուրախ գնաց :LOL: : Բացել էր  :Jpit: :

----------

Amourchik (24.11.2010), Հարդ (24.11.2010), Նաիրուհի (24.11.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Շնորհավորում եմ բոլորիս, հերթական ծեծի կապակցությամբ: Այս անգամ էլ «դռբի տակ» ընկավ Այաքսը  : Փայլուն հաղթանակ 0-4 հաշվով:
>  Հերթը կամաց-կամաց հասնում ա կապտա*եսիմինչա*գույններին  :
> 
> Ալոնսոն ու Ռամոսը դեմք են: Մանավանդ Ռամոսը... Կարմիրը ստացավ, մրցավարին շնորհակալություն հայտնեց ու ուրախ-ուրախ գնաց: Բացել էր :


*նռնա...*

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> *նռնա...*


Հը՞ն  :Think: 
Վերջները բարի... Ասֆալտի տրակտորով անցնելու ենք  :Nyam:

----------

Ungrateful (24.11.2010), Հարդ (24.11.2010)

----------


## Սերխիո

յոհան կրույֆի փոքր տղու <<ականջը քաշեցին>>, մնում ա ավագ որդու բերանը ջարդեն...

Բայց մեղք էր ապերիկը~ :Sad:

----------

Amourchik (24.11.2010), Ungrateful (24.11.2010)

----------


## Լեո

Ում ուզում եք, հաղթեք, մեկ ա ում պետք ա, պարտվում եք  :Tongue:

----------

Yellow Raven (25.11.2010)

----------


## Ungrateful

*ԵՐԿՈՒ ՀԵՌԱՑՈՒՄՆԵՐԻ ԿԱԶՄԱԿԵՐՊՈՒՄԸ*  :Jpit: 




> Փորձենք նկարագրել, թե ինչպես «Ռեալի» գլխավոր մարզիչը կազմակերպեց իր երկու խաղացողների հեռացումը:
> 
> Մինչև իր մտահղացումը ֆուտբոլիստներին հասցնելը Մոուրինյոն դա քննարկում է իր երկու օգնականների` Չենդոյի և Կարանկայի հետ.
> 
> 
> Այնուհետև Մոուրինյոն համապատասխան հրահանգներն է տալիս Դուդեկին, որ վերջինս դրանք փոխանցի թիմի ավագին.
> 
> 
> Տեղեկատվության փոխանցում.
> ...


Աղբուր՝ realmadrid.am

Հ.Գ. Մոուրինյո, չունենամ քեզ  :LOL:  :Hands Up: :

----------

Ambrosine (25.11.2010), tikopx (24.11.2010), Yellow Raven (25.11.2010), Հարդ (25.11.2010), Նաիրուհի (24.11.2010), Ուրվական (25.11.2010), Սերխիո (25.11.2010)

----------


## tikopx

> *ԵՐԿՈՒ ՀԵՌԱՑՈՒՄՆԵՐԻ ԿԱԶՄԱԿԵՐՊՈՒՄԸ* 
> 
> Հ.Գ. Ցավը տանեմ :



բայց իմաստը չեմ հասկանում, համ կրում եին , համ էլ մտածելու բան չունեին  :Think:

----------


## Ungrateful

> բայց իմաստը չեմ հասկանում, համ կրում եին , համ էլ մտածելու բան չունեին


Տես, Տիկ ջան: 2-ն էլ այդ խաղում ստացան դեղին քարտ: Ու ՉԼ-ի օրենքների համաձայն, դեղինը մնում է խաղացողի վրա «կախված» նաև հաջորդ խաղում, տղերքը որոշեցին կարմիր ստանալ, չմասնակցել Օսերի դեմ աննշան խաղին և «մաքուր» մտնել 1/8: Ստրախովկա ա էլի, եթե Օսերի հետ խաղում իրանցից մեկը 1 դեղին քարտ ստանար, դրան գումարվելու էր այս խաղում ստացած դեղինն ու ավտոմատ կարմիր էր դառնալու՝ 1/8-ում էլ չէր մասնակցի: 2-ն էլ հիմնական կազմի, անհրաժեշտ ֆուտբոլիստներ են ու 1/8-ում իրանց բացակայությունը կարող ա լուրջ պրոբլեմ դառնալ: Ավելի լավ ա Օսերի հետ խաղը բաց թողնեն, բայց 1/8-ում նորմալ, առանց պրոբլեմների խաղան:

----------

tikopx (25.11.2010), Լեո (25.11.2010)

----------


## Սերխիո

> Հ.Գ. Մոուրինյո, չունենամ քեզ :


մուխլյոժ դեմք ա Ժոզեն, չնայած ես ուզում էի , որ Ռոնալդուն , երկրորդ գոլից հետո մայկեն հաներ ու ինքն էլ ստանար կարմիր...

----------

Ungrateful (25.11.2010), Հարդ (25.11.2010)

----------


## Ungrateful

> մուխլյոժ դեմք ա Ժոզեն, չնայած ես ուզում էի , որ Ռոնալդուն , երկրորդ գոլից հետո մայկեն հաներ ու ինքն էլ ստանար կարմիր...


Լավ կլիներ: Ամեն հանդիպմանը վախում եմ, որ կարողա վնասվացք ստանա... Շատ են էլի իրան պահում, քցում, քաշում: Համել լավ կհանգստանար տղեն: Ոնց նայում եմ, եկող 5-6-ից ավել Լա լիգայի հանդիպումները հեշտ չեն լինելու՝ Բարսա հետո Վալենսիա, Սարագոսա, Սևիլիա, Խետաֆե, Վիլյառեալ: Էս սաղ հանդիպումները իրար հետևից են ու ոչ մեկն էլ հեշտ չի:
Ամեն դեպքում, զամեններում հզոր տղերք ունենք, բայց Ռոնալդուին հավասար փոխարինող աշխարհում չկա:

----------

Հարդ (25.11.2010)

----------


## Սերխիո

ուղղակի մի բան եմ նկատել, որը կարելի է երկու առումով էլ հասկանալ, լավը են ա, որ Ռոնալդուն, Ժոզեն, բժիշկները երևի վստահ են, որ լավ ֆիզիկական վիճակում ա,դրա համար էլ խաղում ա, երեկ համար առաջին թեկանծուն ինքն էր ,որ պտի չխաղար, իսկ խաղալու պարագայում էլ `փոխարինվեր, բայց արի ու տես, որ Լասսին ու Բենզեմային ավելի շատ էր հանգիստ պետք, քան իրան, իսկ վատը են ա, որ ուղղակի անտեսելով վնասվածքի վտանգը`ագահաբար ընկելա գոլերի հետևից...

իսկ իրան արժանի փոխարինողի հետ կապած էլ ասեմ .ես որպես Զիդանի երդվյալ երկրպագու , Ռոնադուին ավելի պետքական, լիդեր, անփոխարինելի եմ համարում,քան Զիզուին, Ֆիգուին, Ռոնալդոին...Նա ամենակարևոր ձեռքբերումն է սպարտային առումով ...

----------

Ungrateful (25.11.2010)

----------


## Ungrateful

> ուղղակի մի բան եմ նկատել, որը կարելի է երկու առումով էլ հասկանալ, լավը են ա, որ Ռոնալդուն, Ժոզեն, բժիշկները երևի վստահ են, որ լավ ֆիզիկական վիճակում ա,դրա համար էլ խաղում ա, երեկ համար առաջին թեկանծուն ինքն էր ,որ պտի չխաղար, իսկ խաղալու պարագայում էլ `փոխարինվեր, բայց արի ու տես, որ Լասսին ու Բենզեմային ավելի շատ էր հանգիստ պետք, քան իրան, իսկ վատը են ա, որ ուղղակի անտեսելով վնասվածքի վտանգը`ագահաբար ընկելա գոլերի հետևից...
> 
> իսկ իրան արժանի փոխարինողի հետ կապած էլ ասեմ .ես որպես Զիդանի երդվյալ երկրպագու , Ռոնադուին ավելի պետքական, լիդեր, անփոխարինելի եմ համարում,քան Զիզուին, Ֆիգուին, Ռոնալդոին...Նա ամենակարևոր ձեռքբերումն է սպարտային առումով ...


Ես էլ եմ էդ ասում, Սերխիո ախպեր: Անտեսում ա վնասվածքի վտանգը, իմանալով, որ ինքը ցանկացած թիմի պաշտպանների համար 1 «թշնամին ա»: Մարզավիճակը գերազանց ա, բան չունեմ ասելու ու լավ ա, որ գերազանց ա հենց կլասսիկոից առաջ: Բայց էդ կլասսիկոն էլ սարքել ենք դրոշակ: Լավ, ենթադրենք կրեցինք, 4 միավորով առաջ անցանք... Բա հետո՞ նշածս սաղ թիմերի հետ հերթով խաղեր են լինելու, չարժի մենակ կլասսիկոյի վրա կենտրոնանալ՝ էդ հաղթանակը, միավորային առումով, կարա զրոանա նշածս ցանկացած թիմի հետ խաղում: Մեզ մարզավիճակ ա պետք + մինիմում վնասվացքներ՝ դժվար էտապ ենք մտնում: 
Լասսի ու Բենզեմայի ասածդ պահով, չեմ զարմանում: Ժոզե ձյաձից ամեն ինչ սպասելի ա, մանավանդ բարսայի հետ խաղերում /փորձն ա ցույց տվել :LOL: /:

----------

Սերխիո (25.11.2010)

----------


## Սերխիո

էս տարին առանց տռավմի ,որ հելանք, արդեն Կական էլ կմիանա,իսկ ինքը ,որոշ չափով կարա  դաշտում Քրիստին,Օզիլին կամ Դի Մարիային փոխարինի...

հալա Մադրիդ...

----------

Starkiller (26.11.2010), Ungrateful (25.11.2010), Նաիրուհի (25.11.2010)

----------


## Լեո

...

----------


## Սերխիո

> ...


 http://livescore.com/default.dll/gam...n1&game=438959
Վլադ ջան , եթե հաշիվն ես տեղեկացնում , ապա դրա համար կա լինկ

իսկ ընդահանրապես ես բաժնում քննարկում են , որ թե վիճակագրությւոն գրում:

----------


## Լեո

Հանգիստ, ժող ջան, սա էլ կանցնի  :Wink:

----------


## Enigmatic

Չկար կարևորագույն ֆուտբոլիստներից մեկ՝ Իգուայինը, ճիշտա  մերոնք թույլ խաղացին համեմատ, Կասիկի վրա եմ ջղայնացած ահավոր, բայց դե  նենց են ուրախանում բարսելոնցիք ոնցոր թե էս էր կրվեց ու պրծ, զատո Ռեալը բոլոր առաջնություններում հիմա առաջատար ա համրյա, նենց որ, խաղ էր էլի, իսկ ես գիտեմ հաղթելու ենք էս սեզոն, դե կտեսնեք :Wink: 
Ինչ էլ արեցին լավ արեցին, Ռաոմսն էլ լավ հասցրեց վզակոթին, Մեսսիին էլ էր տղը, Գվարդիոլային էլ :Jpit:  տակ դեռժած, լավա լինելու :Clapping:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> http://livescore.com/default.dll/gam...n1&game=438959
> Վլադ ջան , եթե հաշիվն ես տեղեկացնում , ապա դրա համար կա լինկ
> 
> իսկ ընդահանրապես ես բաժնում քննարկում են , որ թե վիճակագրությւոն գրում:


Չէ չէ մի նյարդայնացեք, այդ ամենը ձեզ հունից հանելու համար չէ  :Crazy: 
Հա ի դեպ ցավում եմ կատարվածի համար:  :Smile:

----------


## Ungrateful

Կստածի... Տանել չեմ կարում glory hunter ոճի «ֆուտբոլասերներին»

----------


## Հարդ

Մինչդեռ Ռեալը սրան նրան էր հրում, բրդում... Բարսելոնը ֆուտբոլ էր խաղում (սա ասում եմ որպես Ռեալի երկրպագու):

----------


## Amourchik

> Մինչդեռ Ռեալը սրան նրան էր հրում, բրդում... Բարսելոնը ֆուտբոլ էր խաղում (սա ասում եմ որպես Ռեալի երկրպագու):


Զարմանում եմ , որ Ռեալի երկրպագուն նման բան ա ասում: Եթե Ռեալի եկրպագու եք ուրեմն հաստատ կիմանաք , որ Ռեալը ընդհանրապես կոպիտ թիմ չի ու սրան նրան հրելը ես միայն վերջում տեսա , երբ ՌԱՄՈՍը հրեց Բարսայի երևի 11 ֆուտբոլիստներին, այն էլ դա նյարդային պոռթկում էր ոչ ավելին:
Ասեմ, որ Բարսան հիանալի խաղ խաղաց, Ռեալը ընդհանրապես ոչինչ չխաղաց, դժվարանում եմ դա ֆուտբոլ անվանել, բայց ուղակի կողքից ավելացնելը, թե իբր սրան էր հրում, նրան էր հրում, դա տեղին չի:
Նորից եմ շնորհավորում բոլոր օբյեկտիվ երկրպագուներին, այսօր դուք իրավունք ունեք ամեն ինչ ասելու :Sad:

----------


## Հարդ

> Զարմանում եմ , որ Ռեալի երկրպագուն նման բան ա ասում: Եթե Ռեալի եկրպագու եք ուրեմն հաստատ կիմանաք , որ Ռեալը ընդհանրապես կոպիտ թիմ չի ու սրան նրան հրելը ես միայն վերջում տեսա , երբ ՌԱՄՈՍը հրեց Բարսայի երևի 11 ֆուտբոլիստներին, այն էլ դա նյարդային պոռթկում էր ոչ ավելին:
> Ասեմ, որ Բարսան հիանալի խաղ խաղաց, Ռեալը ընդհանրապես ոչինչ չխաղաց, դժվարանում եմ դա ֆուտբոլ անվանել, բայց ուղակի կողքից ավելացնելը, թե իբր սրան էր հրում, նրան էր հրում, դա տեղին չի:


Ի՞նչ կապ ունի, թե Ռեալն ընդհանուր ինչ թիմ ա: Եթե մի խաղում կոպիտ ա խաղացել, պետք ա քննադատվի: 
Իսկ Ռոնալդուն ընդհանրապես ոնց որ էրեխա լինի:
Դուք էլ լինելով Ռեալի երկրպագու, ընդունում եք, որ ոչինչ չխաղաց: Ես հենց դրանից էլ դժգոհ եմ ու քննադատում եմ:

----------


## Amourchik

Առաջարկում եմ բոլոր մադրիդիստներին մեկ անգամ ևս հիշել, թե իրենք ինչպիսի ակումբի երկրպագու են: Հպարտ եմ մադիդիստ լինելու կապակցությամբ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2cVKzoxYJRI

----------

Starkiller (01.12.2010), Ungrateful (30.11.2010), Vaho (30.11.2010), Նաիրուհի (01.12.2010)

----------


## Լեո

Կասիլիասը մի քիչ ցվրվելու օրիգինալ ձև ա գտել  :Jpit: 



Բայց լավ ծիտ ա երևում, ես էլ ուզեցի  :Sad:

----------

davidus (30.11.2010)

----------


## Մարկիզ

Էս աշխարհի առաջնությունից ա: Ընկերուհին ա: :Wink:

----------

Ungrateful (30.11.2010), Yellow Raven (01.12.2010), Լեո (30.11.2010), Սերխիո (01.12.2010)

----------


## Ungrateful

Էս էլ Վլադի դրած լուսանկարի վիդեոն  :Smile: :



Նենց էլ հավեսով ա տնաշենը էդ սիրունին պաչում  :Nyam: ...

----------

Gayl (02.12.2010), Լեո (30.11.2010), Սերխիո (01.12.2010)

----------


## Armen.181

մեկ ասի չգրեմ մեկել փոշմանեցի,այն ֆուտբոլը որ ես երեկ տեսա որը իդեպ լինում է տարին 2 անգամ այքանել սպասելիքներս չարդարացրեց ,խաղում էր Բարսելոնան իսկ Ռեալը իրեն զգում եր համեստ հյուրի կարգավիճակում  ,ակնհայտ բախտը ժպտում էր բարսելոնային առաջին խաղակեսում խփած գոլերում,որքանել ճիշտ կամ սխալ են Ռոնալդուն կամ Ռամոս ես իրենցից շնորհակալ եմ գոնե մեկ երկու դրվագներում հետաքրքրությամբ սկսեցի դիտել հեռուստացույցի էկրանին ,Մեսիի կեղմից նկատեցի ոչ հարիր արարք ,իսկ ընդհանուր առմամբ շատ տհաճ ֆուտբոլ եր այն ֆուտբոլասերի համար որը ոչ Ռեալ էր երկրպագում ոչ էլ Բարսելոնա, Բարսելոնան խաղաց իր խաղը ՝ պահեց գնդակը  ,որը որ Ռեալը տենցել չգտավ ,խաղաց մեկ թիմ և բնականաբար հաղթեց ,  խաղում պայքար չկար Կարծես թե Ռեալը մդադրված պարտվեր,հաճախ չեմ դիտում Իսպանիայի առաջնությունը քանի որ «Ներկա պահին» այնտեղ կա 2 գերակումբ որոնք իրար այնքանել համարժեք չեն ,հույսով եմ իմ կողմից ոչ մի վիրավորական արտահայտություն չհնչեց

----------

Amourchik (01.12.2010), Սերխիո (01.12.2010)

----------


## Amourchik

> Առաջարկում եմ բոլոր մադրիդիստներին մեկ անգամ ևս հիշել, թե իրենք ինչպիսի ակումբի երկրպագու են: Հպարտ եմ մադիդիստ լինելու կապակցությամբ
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2cVKzoxYJRI


Ինչ ուզում եք ասեք, Պլասիդո Դոմինգոի կատարմամբ Ռեալի հիմնը ուղղակի սրբում տանում է ամեն տեսակի խոշոր հաշվով պարտություն, ամեն տեսակի կներեք բայց զզվելի արտահայտությունները Ռեալի հասցեին, լսելով սա, պարզապես համոզվում եմ, որ այո Ռեալը ինչ որ առեղծված է, նրան կամ ատում են կամ պաշտում, նախընտեել եմ 2րդ տարբերակը և դատապարտված եմ դրան :Love:

----------

Ungrateful (01.12.2010), Նաիրուհի (02.12.2010)

----------


## Amourchik

Մադրիդի Ռեալի պաշտպան Սերխիո Ռամոսը խոստովանել է, որ մտադիր չի եղել, որևէ վնաս պատճառել Լեո Մեսսիին, նա նաև նշել է, որ արդեն խոսել և ներողություն է խնդրել Չավիից և Պույոլից: Վերջում Ռամոսն ասել է, որ հենց հիմա է ճիշտ ժամանակը տղամարդկություն ցուցաբերել և պատվով դուրս գալ ստեղծված իրավիճակից շարունակելով աշխատել և կրկին անգամ աշխատել սխալների վրա:

աղբյուր` marca.com

Ես միայն կարող եմ ասել, որ համոզվաց էի, որ նա կանի այն, ինչ պետք է աներ: Մեր մարտիկ :Wink:

----------

Armen.181 (01.12.2010), Gayl (01.12.2010), Yellow Raven (02.12.2010), Լեո (01.12.2010), Հարդ (01.12.2010), Սամսար (02.12.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Փաստորեն նա խոսել է իր և իր թիմի սխալների մասին, լավա լավա, բարձրայն մարդը արտահայտվելա:  :Jpit:

----------


## Սամսար

Շուտ էի ուզում գրել էդ մասին, բայց սպասեցի «հաշտության» նշաններին։ Նոյեմբերի 29-ի Բարսա-Ռեալ խաղի նախապատմությունը և բուն խաղի ընթացքը հար և նման էր Անդրե Դիրել-Արթուր Աբրահամ բռնցքամարտի հետ կապվածին։ Սկզբում Բարսայի երկպագուները քարկոծում են Ռեալի ֆուտբոլիստների ավտոբուսը, հետո խաղի ընթացքում լիքը սադրանքներ Բարսայի մարզչի ու ֆուտբոլիստների կողմից, գումարած իրանց լավ խաղը. դե արի ու Ռեալի տղեքի ներվեր, դիմացեք, որտեղի՞ց։ Բայց դե մարզիչ, հոգեբան և էդ դեպքերի համար այլ առանցքային ֆիգուրները մեխի գլխի դերում հանդես եկան։ Սպորտ ա, ամեն ինչին պետք ա պատրաստ լինես։

Մի տարբերություն էդ երկու պատմությունների միջև կա. Արթուրը Դիրելին հավասար կռվեց, եթե ոչ ավելի(մի քիչ համբերեր, կարող ա նոկդաուն կամ նոկաուտ հաշվեին), բայց իրան զասուդիտ արին մի վերջին կարգի, իսկ Ռեալի պարագայում դա համարյա չկար. Բենզեմայի իբր 11-մետրանոցային պահի մասին խոսք լինել չի կարող, քանի որ Վալդեսը ֆրանսիացու ուղղությամբ շարժում չարեց ու Բենզեման ինքը շարժվեց դեպի դարպասապահը, դիպավ ու ընկավ, կարծում եմ՝ ոչ դիտավորյալ։ Վիլյայի երկրորդ գոլը, խոստովանեմ, կարծես, օֆսայդից էր։ Բայց դա բան չէր որոշելու։ Կուզենայի էդ երկու պահերի վիդեոների լինկ քցեք էստեղ։ Շնորհակալ կլինեմ։

----------


## Լեո

> Վիլյայի երկրորդ գոլը, խոստովանեմ, կարծես, օֆսայդից էր։ Բայց դա բան չէր որոշելու։


Ի՞նչ  :Shok:  

Հայ-հայ ա բոլոր 5 գոլերն էլ «օֆսայդ» կդարձնեք  :Sad: 




> Կուզենայի էդ երկու պահերի վիդեոների լինկ քցեք էստեղ։ Շնորհակալ կլինեմ։

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Ռեալի հետ ի՞նչա կատարվում:  :Cool:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Նոր նայեցի Օսասունային նման ա մեկնարկային կազմը  :Shok:  4 պաշտպան 6 կիսապաշտպան առանց հարձակվողի: Տեսնենք խաղի արդյունքը նույնը կլինի՞  :Smile:

----------


## Լեո

Վալենսիայի կազմում 68-րդ րոպեին Դավիթ Ալբելդան անարդար կարմիր քարտ ստացավ, և մրցավարի օգնությամբ Ռեալը ռեալ շանս ստացավ նվաստացած հեղինակությունն ինչ-որ տեղ վերականգնել:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Ապրեն բոլորը մանավանդ մրցավարները  :Bad:

----------

Լեո (08.12.2010)

----------


## Սերխիո

> Վալենսիայի կազմում 68-րդ րոպեին Դավիթ Ալբելդան անարդար կարմիր քարտ ստացավ, և մրցավարի օգնությամբ Ռեալը ռեալ շանս ստացավ նվաստացած հեղինակությունն ինչ-որ տեղ վերականգնել:


եթե Ալբելդան ստացած չլիներ ,մի հոգի կար ,ինքը կստանար, ուղղակի հինգ րոպեի մեջ  երկու հեռացում չարեց, նենց ,որ թարգեք,ու խոսացեք բարսիկի մասին, թե ինչ զզվելի դեմք ա  սապատերը, որը աջակցում ա բառսիկին

----------


## Սերխիո

> Ապրեն բոլորը մանավանդ մրցավարները


վայ թաղեմ են մրցավարին... :Bad:  լրիվ անասունի մեկն էր, քանի հատ պենալ չդրեց բառսիկի դարպասին ու ենքան վիզ դրեց ,որ Չելսին չմտնի ֆինալ, լրիվ մեյմուն-կապիկություն էր անում :Bad:

----------


## Սերխիո

Ռեալի պոտենցիալ մրցակիցներն են փլեյ-օֆում `Լիոն, Ինտեր,Կոպենհագեն,Ռոմա ,Մարսել ,Արսենլա կամ Շախտյոր...
Շատ եմ ուզում Ռոման կամ Լիոնը լինեն ,չեմ ուզում Շախտյորին, ետ ամենավատ տարբերակը կլինի...

----------


## Լեո

> Ռեալի պոտենցիալ մրցակիցներն են փլեյ-օֆում `Լիոն, Ինտեր,Կոպենհագեն,Ռոմա ,Մարսել ,Արսենլա կամ Շախտյոր...
> Շատ եմ ուզում Ռոման կամ Լիոնը լինեն ,չեմ ուզում Շախտյորին, ետ ամենավատ տարբերակը կլինի...


Լիոնը Ռեալի համար վատագույն տարբերակը կլինի, որովհետև ավանդաբար ՉԼ-ում Ռեալին ֆուկ ա անում  :Hands Up: 

Անհամբեր սպասում եմ ՉԼ 1/8 եզրափակիչից Ռեալի ազատ անկմանը: Ասում են՝ Ռեալը սիրում ա ավանդույթները պահպանել  :Lol2:

----------

Yellow Raven (08.12.2010), Հարդ (08.12.2010)

----------


## Սերխիո

> Լիոնը Ռեալի համար վատագույն տարբերակը կլինի, որովհետև ավանդաբար ՉԼ-ում Ռեալին ֆուկ ա անում 
> 
> Անհամբեր սպասում եմ ՉԼ 1/8 եզրափակիչից Ռեալի ազատ անկմանը: Ասում են՝ Ռեալը սիրում ա ավանդույթները պահպանել


եթե դուք ձեր ահուսարսափ Ռուբին կրիք, մենք` առյուծի բերանը հաստատ կճղենք...
հիմա տես, ինձ չի հետաքրքրում ,թե Բարսան կանցին հաջորդ փուլ ,թե ռադը կքաշի, ինձ իմ թիմն ա հետաքրքրում ,իսկ դու  2 գրառում անում ես բառսիկի վերաբերյալ, 3 հատ Ռեալի... Ախր շատ ես վախենում Ռեալից :Scare:

----------


## Հարդ

> Լիոնը Ռեալի համար վատագույն տարբերակը կլինի, որովհետև ավանդաբար ՉԼ-ում Ռեալին ֆուկ ա անում 
> 
> *Անհամբեր սպասում եմ ՉԼ 1/8 եզրափակիչից Ռեալի ազատ անկմանը: Ասում են՝ Ռեալը սիրում ա ավանդույթները պահպանել*


Ես սենց բանի շնորհակալություն չէի հայտնի :Angry2: :
Դրանից հետո ա խմբագրվել:

----------


## Լեո

> եթե դուք ձեր ահուսարսափ Ռուբին կրիք, մենք` առյուծի բերանը հաստատ կճղենք...
> հիմա տես, ինձ չի հետաքրքրում ,թե Բարսան կանցին հաջորդ փուլ ,թե ռադը կքաշի, ինձ իմ թիմն ա հետաքրքրում ,իսկ դու  2 գրառում անում ես բառսիկի վերաբերյալ, 3 հատ Ռեալի...


Ի տարբերություն քեզ, ես երբեք հակառակորդ թիմի անունը փոքրատառով չեմ գրում  :Tongue:  
Իմ ու քո տարբերությունը նրանում ա, որ դու Բարսային ատում ես, ես՝ Ռեալին խղճում  :Jpit:  Դու ատելություն ես տարածում, ես՝ բարեգթություն  :Lol2: 




> Ախր շատ ես վախենում Ռեալից


Հա, շատ եմ վախենում... Վախենում եմ Ռեալը լուծարվի, ու մենք զրկվենք խոշոր հաշիվներով Ռեալին նոկաուտ անելու հաճույքից  :Sad: 




> Ես սենց բանի շնորհակալություն չէի հայտնի:
> Դրանից հետո ա խմբագրվել:


Լավ, համարենք անվավեր  :Jpit:

----------

Kita (09.12.2010), Մարկիզ (09.12.2010)

----------


## Սերխիո

> Ի տարբերություն քեզ, ես երբեք հակառակորդ թիմի անունը փոքրատառով չեմ գրում  
> Իմ ու քո տարբերությունը նրանում ա, որ դու Բարսային ատում ես, ես՝ Ռեալին խղճում  Դու ատելություն ես տարածում, ես՝ բարեգթություն


Ռեալի ինչին ես խղճում ? երևի պարտքի տակ կքած են? ,թե մահամերձ հիվանդ ա ? 
դու Ռեալին ավելին ես ատում, հավատա,էլ չասեմ բուն կատալոնացիների մասին, թե իրանք էլ են խղճում ? , բայց միաժամանակ  ավտոբուսի լուսամուտները ջարդում...

----------


## Լեո

> ...ավտոբուսի լուսամուտները ջարդում...


 Դե լավ ա էլի, լավ ա մի քանի էշ ջարդեցին ավտոբուսի լուսամուտները, թե չէ Ռեալը պարտվելու մեղքը ու՞մ վրա պիտի գցեր  :Lol2:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Դե լավ ա էլի, լավ ա մի քանի էշ ջարդեցին ավտոբուսի լուսամուտները, թե չէ Ռեալը պարտվելու մեղքը ու՞մ վրա պիտի գցեր


դե լավա , մի քանիս էլ հելան ծափ տվին Ռոնալդինյոին, դուք էլ սարքիք մատի փաթաթան...

----------


## Լեո

> դե լավա , մի քանիս էլ հելան ծափ տվին Ռոնալդինյոին, դուք էլ սարքիք մատի փաթաթան...


Բայցի ինչի՞ համար ես էդ երկու երևույթները համեմատում  :Xeloq: 

Ռոնալդինյոյին ծափահարելը շնորհքով քայլ էր, ավտոբուսը քարկոծելը՝ անշնորհք: Ընդհանրապես համեմատելի չեն է:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Բայցի ինչի՞ համար ես էդ երկու երևույթները համեմատում 
> 
> Ռոնալդինյոյին ծափահարելը շնորհքով քայլ էր, ավտոբուսը քարկոծելը՝ անշնորհք: Ընդհանրապես համեմատելի չեն է:


դե սա ևս մի անգամ ապացուցում ա Բարսելոնի կողմից Ռեալին թշնաբար վերաբերվելը,իսկ Ռեալի կողմից մեծահոգությունը,ջենթլմենությունը ( Ֆրանկոյին չասես մենակ :Jpit:   ), շատ բնորոշ օրինակ ա: չնայած ես չեմ ընդունում ես ծայրահեղությունները, թե խուլիգանությունը ,թե հանձնվելը:

----------

Amourchik (10.12.2010)

----------


## Լեո

> դե սա ևս մի անգամ ապացուցում ա Բարսելոնի կողմից Ռեալին թշնաբար վերաբերվելը,իսկ Ռեալի կողմից մեծահոգությունը,ջենթլմենությունը ( Ֆրանկոյին չասես մենակ  ), շատ բնորոշ օրինակ ա: չնայած ես չեմ ընդունում ես ծայրահեղությունները, թե խուլիգանությունը ,*թե հանձնվելը*:


 Այ ցավդ տանեմ, ոնց նայում եմ, դու Ռոնալդինիոյին ծափահարելու հարցում վաղուց ի վեր խորը մոլորության մեջ ես: Էդ հանձնվել չէր, ոչ էլ նվաստացում, էդ հարգանք էր, հա՛ր-գա՛նք... Փոխանակ հպարտանաս, որ Ռեալի երկրպագուները նման շնորհքով քայլ են արել, ամեն կերպ փորձում ես նվաստացնել դա:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Այ ցավդ տանեմ, ոնց նայում եմ, դու Ռոնալդինիոյին ծափահարելու հարցում վաղուց ի վեր խորը մոլորության մեջ ես: Էդ հանձնվել չէր, ոչ էլ նվաստացում, էդ հարգանք էր, հա՛ր-գա՛նք... Փոխանակ հպարտանաս, որ Ռեալի երկրպագուները նման շնորհքով քայլ են արել, ամեն կերպ փորձում ես նվաստացնել դա:


Վլադ ջան,ախր Ռեալ-Բաևսելոն թողենք մի կողմ,օրինակ` Արշավինը,եթե (Աստված չանի) Հանրապետականում հեթ-տրիկ անի, ու ասենք երրորդ գոլն էլ տուգանայինց դուրս մկրտա հարվածով գրավի վերին աջ անկյունը, դու կհիանաս, կծափահարես ?

----------


## Լեո

> Վլադ ջան,ախր Ռեալ-Բաևսելոն թողենք մի կողմ,օրինակ` Արշավինը,եթե (Աստված չանի) Հանրապետականում հեթ-տրիկ անի, ու ասենք երրորդ գոլն էլ տուգանայինց դուրս մկրտա հարվածով գրավի վերին աջ անկյունը, դու կհիանաս, կծափահարես ?


Եթե Արշավինը նման խաղով ապացուցի, որ ինքը ֆուտբոլում մեծություն ա, կծափահարեմ, ինչու՞ ոչ  :Unsure: 
Եթե ես հիանամ ու մեծարեմ մեծերին, ոչ ոք ինձ ոչնչում մեղադրել չի կարող: Երբեմն ես Մամեդյարովի շախմատային պարտիաներով էլ եմ հիանում, ու դա չի նշանակում, որ ես որևէ կերպ դավաճանում եմ իմ ազգին:

----------

Raul Gonsalez (20.07.2011)

----------


## Սերխիո

ես հասկացա քո մոտեցումը, որը չեմ կիսում, բայց հուսով եմ չես փոխի կարծիքդ ու ես քեզ կհիաշցնեմ այս գրառումդ :Wink: 
իսկ մամեդյարովը, եթե հաղթի Արոնյանին ? Ախր շատ լոյալ ես է, սենց չի լինի :Think:  :Shok:

----------


## Լեո

> ես հասկացա քո մոտեցումը, որը չեմ կիսում, բայց հուսով եմ չես փոխի կարծիքդ ու ես քեզ կհիաշցնեմ այս գրառումդ
> իսկ մամեդյարովը, եթե հաղթի Արոնյանին ? Ախր շատ լոյալ ես է, սենց չի լինի


Չէ, չեմ փոխի կարծիքս, արխային  :Tongue: 

Եթե Արոնյանին հաղթի, կտխրեմ, բայց տենց բան չի լինի  :Tongue:  

Բայց եթե, Աստված չանի, հանկարծ հաղթի, ու էդ լինի արժանի հաղթանակ, կընդունեմ ու կհարգեմ:

----------

Սերխիո (11.12.2010)

----------


## Լեո

> Վլադ ջան,ախր Ռեալ-Բաևսելոն թողենք մի կողմ,օրինակ` Արշավինը,եթե (Աստված չանի) Հանրապետականում հեթ-տրիկ անի, ու ասենք երրորդ գոլն էլ տուգանայինց դուրս մկրտա հարվածով գրավի վերին աջ անկյունը, դու կհիանաս, կծափահարես ?


Սերխիո ախպեր, հլը *էստեղ* նայի, տես ինչ ա գրած  :Shok: 

Կասիլիասը հայտարարել ա, որ որպես աշխարհի լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստ ինքը կընտրեր Չավիին կամ Ինեստային (հաշվի առնելով, որ իր թիմակիցներն են), չնայած ինքը ընդունում ա, որ *աշխարհում լավագույնը Մեսսին ա*: Էդ էլ էն դեպքում, որ Մեսսին Ռեալին հա՛մ հետտրիկ ա արել, հա՛մ դուբլ ա արել, հա՛մ էլ լիքը այլ գոլեր ա խփել  :Sad: 

Պատկերացնու՞մ ես, ով ով, էն էլ Կասն ա տենց բան ասել  :Shok:  Էդ ավելի՞ մեծ դավաճանություն չէ, քան Ռոնալդինիոյին ծափահարելը  :Think:  Քեզ իմանալով՝ կարծում եմ՝ շատ կհիասթափվես  :Sad:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Սերխիո ախպեր, հլը *էստեղ* նայի, տես ինչ ա գրած 
> 
> Կասիլիասը հայտարարել ա, որ որպես աշխարհի լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստ ինքը կընտրեր Չավիին կամ Ինեստային (հաշվի առնելով, որ իր թիմակիցներն են), չնայած ինքը ընդունում ա, որ *աշխարհում լավագույնը Մեսսին ա*: Էդ էլ էն դեպքում, որ Մեսսին Ռեալին հա՛մ հետտրիկ ա արել, հա՛մ դուբլ ա արել, հա՛մ էլ լիքը այլ գոլեր ա խփել 
> 
> Պատկերացնու՞մ ես, ով ով, էն էլ Կասն ա տենց բան ասել  Էդ ավելի՞ մեծ դավաճանություն չէ, քան Ռոնալդինիոյին ծափահարելը  Քեզ իմանալով՝ կարծում եմ՝ շատ կհիասթափվես


վերնագրից մի կերպ հասկացա ինչ մասին ա, բայց ես մի տեղ կարդացել եմ, որ ինքը ընտրել ա Ռոնալդուին, իսկ Դել Բոսկեն` Մեսսին...
բայց մի բան էլ հաշվի առ ,մեծ ֆուտբոլիստները իրանց պետք ա իրենց կոլեգա-մրցակիցների նկատմամբ հարգալից լինեն, ոչ թե երկրպագուի մնամ սուբյեկտիվ, ստեղ տարբերություն շատ կա իմ ու Իկերի մեջ... Օրինակ`Պույոլը, Չավին չեն մամուլում ասի `մենք խղճում ենք Ռեալին,Պեպեն, Ռոնալդուն կամ Կառվալյոն ԲՏ են...

----------


## Լեո

Մամուլում չեն ասի, բայց հաստատ կմտածեն  :Jpit:

----------


## Սերխիո

մրցակցին չհարգող սուբյեկտիվ երկրպագու :Beee:

----------


## Լեո

> մրցակցին չհարգող սուբյեկտիվ երկրպագու


Ուրախ եմ ծանոթանալու համար  :Smile: 

Լեո  :Hi:

----------


## Սերխիո

Ասեմ ավելի, անունդ էլ Վլադ ա, կարգին տղա ես, քեզ շատ եմ հարգում,ֆուտբոլը կապտանռնագույն թյուր ակնոցներով ես  դիտուն, մի քիչ էլ ինձնից բոյով ես, աշխատում ես բանկում, համել մենք ծանոթ ենք :Cool:

----------

Լեո (12.12.2010)

----------


## Լեո

> Ասեմ ավելի, անունդ էլ Վլադ ա, կարգին տղա ես, քեզ շատ եմ հարգում,ֆուտբոլը կապտանռնագույն թյուր ակնոցներով ես  դիտուն, մի քիչ էլ ինձնից բոյով ես, աշխատում ես բանկում, համել մենք ծանոթ ենք


Ես էլ պարզապես ասեմ՝ ուրախ եմ, որ քեզ նման ընտիր մարդու եմ ճանաչում  :Smile:  Ջհանդամը թե ֆուտբոլից հեռու ես  :Jpit:  , «զա տո» հոյակապ անձնավորություն ես  :Smile:

----------

Սերխիո (12.12.2010)

----------


## Սերխիո

մեր այսօրվա կլասիկոյում հաղթեց խարեպույթունը :Smile:

----------

Լեո (12.12.2010)

----------


## Լեո

Է՞ս տարի էլ ենք Լիոն «բալետ» անելու  :Clapping:   :Lol2:

----------


## Լեո

Քիչ առաջ Բունդեսլիգայի 17-րդ տուրի շրջանակներում ավարտվեց *Շալկե04 - Քյոլն* հանդիպումը, որում 3-0 հաշվով հաղթեցին տանտերերը: Գուշակեք` ով դարձավ *հետտրիկի* հեղինակ  :Smile: 

Շատ ուրախ եմ Ռաուլի համար  :Smile:

----------

Ambrosine (24.12.2010), REAL_ist (18.12.2010), Ungrateful (18.12.2010), Սերխիո (18.12.2010)

----------


## Ungrateful

Երկրորդ շնչառություն ա բացվել տղու մոտ: Հետտրիկներ ա, որ անում ա  :Love: :

----------


## Սերխիո

> Քիչ առաջ Բունդեսլիգայի 17-րդ տուրի շրջանակներում ավարտվեց *Շալկե04 - Քյոլն* հանդիպումը, որում 3-0 հաշվով հաղթեցին տանտերերը: Գուշակեք` ով դարձավ *հետտրիկի* հեղինակ 
> 
> Շատ ուրախ եմ Ռաուլի համար


մենք էլ ենք ուրախ Ռաուլի ու Շալկեի համար, չնայած ես հասկանում եմ թաքնված իմաստը քո գրածի :Wink: 

իսկ սենց հոդվածներըա կարա  դիշովկա թերթը գրի մենակ ,ես իրանց տիրումերը :Angry2: 
http://www.sports.ru/football/74951779.html

----------


## Լեո

> մենք էլ ենք ուրախ Ռաուլի ու Շալկեի համար, չնայած ես հասկանում եմ թաքնված իմաստը քո գրածի


Ոչ մի թաքնված իմաստ էլ չկա  :Sad:  Ես միշտ էլ Ռաուլին համակրել եմ  :Wink:

----------

Սերխիո (18.12.2010)

----------


## Vaho

Մի կերպ հաղթեցինք, իչքանել սուդիան խանգարեց դրան :Angry2:

----------

Amourchik (22.12.2010), Armen.181 (20.12.2010)

----------


## Լեո

> Մի կերպ հաղթեցինք, իչքանել սուդիան խանգարեց դրան


Մրցավարը լավ էլ դատում էր  :Tongue:  
Ոնց ա երևում, որ ՀայTV-ով ես խաղը նայել... Հաղորդավարը (անունը մոռացել եմ) չէր կարողանում թաքցնել, որ ինքը մոլի ռեալիստ ա, մրցավարին ամեն կերպ քննադատում էր  :Lol2:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Մրցավարը լավ էլ դատում էր  
> Ոնց ա երևում, որ ՀայTV-ով ես խաղը նայել... Հաղորդավարը (անունը մոռացել եմ) չէր կարողանում թաքցնել, որ ինքը մոլի ռեալիստ ա, մրցավարին ամեն կերպ քննադատում էր


Վլադ էլի սկսվավ  ? լուրջ եմ ասում , բացի Ս.Բաղդասարյանից, Ռեալին որոշ չափով կողմնակից մեկնաբան չեմ տեսել , ախր  պետք ա կույր լինել, որ սխալները մրցավարի չնկատես... ետ էլ հո <<Լյուբիծելֆուտբոլի>> Սենիկը չի ?

----------

Amourchik (22.12.2010), Ungrateful (22.12.2010)

----------


## Vaho

> Մրցավարը լավ էլ դատում էր  
> Ոնց ա երևում, որ ՀայTV-ով ես խաղը նայել... Հաղորդավարը (անունը մոռացել եմ) չէր կարողանում թաքցնել, որ ինքը մոլի ռեալիստ ա, մրցավարին ամեն կերպ քննադատում էր


Չե Վլադ ջան НТВ ПЛЮС ФУТБОЛ ով եմ նայել, որտեղի մեկնաբանները սաղ բարսիստներ են, բայց էտ կապ չունի ես իրանց ասածներով չեմ մտածում, ես լավ տենում եմ թե որ մրցավարը ինչ սխալա թույլ տալիս:

Հ.Գ. մեր մոտ Հայ TV չկա

----------

Լեո (22.12.2010)

----------


## Amourchik

Ամանորյա հիասքանչ նվեր...
Արքայական գավաթի 1/8 եզրափակչի Ռեալ Մադրիդ - Լեվանտե հանդիպումն ավարտվեց Արքայական ակումբի հաղթանակով, բայց ինչ հաղթանակով...Ռեալը հաղթեց 8-0 հաշվով: Հեթ-տրիկի հեղինակներ Ռոնալդու և Բենզեմա, մեկական գոլ իրենց հաշվին գրանցեցին Օզիլն ու Պեդրո Լեոնը: Այժմ վստահաբար կարող ենք ասել, որ Ռեալը 1/4 ումէ ,պատասխան հանդիպումը ձևական բնույթ կկրի:

Շնորհավորում եմ բոլորիս :Wink:

----------

Ambrosine (24.12.2010), Legolas (23.12.2010), Moonwalker (23.12.2010), Ungrateful (23.12.2010), Vaho (26.12.2010), Լեո (23.12.2010)

----------


## Լեո

Բենզեման գո՞լ ա խփել  :Think:  Էն էլ երե՞ք հատ  :Shok:  Շատ խնդալու ա  :Lol2:  

Չնայած Լևանտեին գոլ խփելն ի՞նչ ա որ... Բենզեմայի տեղը ես էլ լինել, առնվազն 3 գոլ կխփեի  :Jpit:

----------


## Amourchik

> Բենզեման գո՞լ ա խփել  Էն էլ երե՞ք հատ  Շատ խնդալու ա  
> 
> Չնայած Լևանտեին գոլ խփելն ի՞նչ ա որ... Բենզեմայի տեղը ես էլ լինել, առնվազն 3 գոլ կխփեի


ի դեպ սա Բենզեմայի արդեն 2-րդ հեթ տրիկն ա, մեկ ամսվա մեջ :Wink: 

հ.գ ես էլ էի զարմացել :Smile:

----------


## Amourchik

իսկ բոլոր նրանք, ովքեր ցանկություն կունենան դիտել այս հանդիպման գոլերը, ահա`

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hSv1JnPvrM0

----------


## Amourchik

Մադրիդիստներ ջան մեր սիրելի թիմի շնորհավորանքներն ու բարեմաղթանքները, խորհուրդ կտամ բոլորդ դիտեք շաաաատ ծիծաղելի ա :Hands Up: 

http://www.realmadrid.com/cs/Satelli...os_blancos.htm

----------

Ambrosine (24.12.2010), Legolas (29.12.2010), Moonwalker (24.12.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Մադրիդիստներ ջան մեր սիրելի թիմի շնորհավորանքներն ու բարեմաղթանքները, խորհուրդ կտամ բոլորդ դիտեք շաաաատ ծիծաղելի ա
> 
> http://www.realmadrid.com/cs/Satelli...os_blancos.htm


Օզիլը  :LOL:  Թուրքերեն ակցենտով ա ասում ճճճճճճճճճճ

----------

Legolas (29.12.2010), Լեո (25.12.2010)

----------


## Amourchik

> Օզիլը  Թուրքերեն ակցենտով ա ասում ճճճճճճճճճճ


 Ու ամենածիծաղելին էն ա, որ օպերատորի հետևից բոլորը ծիծաղեցնում են էն մաևդկանց ովքեր խոսում են, ուշադիր եղեք, տենց մարդ չկա որ խոսա ու չծիծաղի, ետևում լաաաավ հաճելիորեն իրար են ծաղրում :LOL:

----------


## Լեո

> իսկ բոլոր նրանք, ովքեր ցանկություն կունենան դիտել այս հանդիպման գոլերը, ահա`
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hSv1JnPvrM0


 Մոուրինիոն խոսելիս «Բարսելոն» բառն ա արտաբերում: Տեսնես՝ ի՞նչ ա ասում  :Lol2:

----------


## Amourchik

> Մոուրինիոն խոսելիս «Բարսելոն» բառն ա արտաբերում: Տեսնես՝ ի՞նչ ա ասում


Լեո ջան հատուկ քո համար: Մոուրինյոն ասում ա, որ Ռեալը չկարողացավ ուրախացնել բոլոր նրանց, ովքեր հույս ուներին որ այս խաղից հետո Ռեալի ու Բարսելոնի միջև միավորների տարբերությունը կհասնի 4- 5ի ի օգուտ հենց նույն Բարսելոնի: :Wink:

----------

Լեո (25.12.2010)

----------


## Լեո

> Լեո ջան հատուկ քո համար: Մոուրինյոն ասում ա, որ Ռեալը չկարողացավ ուրախացնել բոլոր նրանց, ովքեր հույս ուներին որ այս խաղից հետո Ռեալի ու Բարսելոնի միջև միավորների տարբերությունը կհասնի 4- 5ի ի օգուտ հենց նույն Բարսելոնի:


 Վերջը գլուխ գովելու մի բան գտնում ա Մոուրինիոն, տաղանդ ա էլի  :Smile:  

Մերսի, Ամուրչիկ ջան  :Wink:

----------

Amourchik (25.12.2010)

----------


## Vaho

> Բենզեման գո՞լ ա խփել  Էն էլ երե՞ք հատ  Շատ խնդալու ա  
> 
> Չնայած Լևանտեին գոլ խփելն ի՞նչ ա որ... Բենզեմայի տեղը ես էլ լինել, առնվազն 3 գոլ կխփեի


Հունվարի 2 -ին Բարսելոնան ընդունումա Լևանտեին, տենանք ով՞ է Բարսից հեթ տրիկ անում :Wink:

----------


## Սերխիո

«ՌԵԱԼԸ» ԿԱՐՈՂ Է ՎԱՐՁԱՎՃԱՐՈՎ ՎԵՐՑՆԵԼ ԲԵՔՀԵՄԻՆ

աղբյուր՝http://www.realmadrid.am/site/?page=...w&id=2667&pg=1

այս գործարքի դեպքում ,կարելի  հա հարձակվող չառնել ձմռանը

------------------Կաս
Ռամոս--Պեպե--Կառվալյո-Մարսելո
-----------Ալոնսո--Խեդիրա
--Բեքհեմ-----Կակա--Դի Մարիա
------------Ռոնալդու
__________________________________
ունենալով   սենց պահեստային կիսապաշտպանություն 

-----------Լասս-Գռանեռ
Պ.Լեոնե-----Օզիլ-----Կանալես
--------------Բենզեմա

----------


## Armen.181

ժող Կական երբ է ապաքնինվելու՞ մոտավոր

----------


## Լեո

> «ՌԵԱԼԸ» ԿԱՐՈՂ Է ՎԱՐՁԱՎՃԱՐՈՎ ՎԵՐՑՆԵԼ ԲԵՔՀԵՄԻՆ


Շատ էլ ճիշտ կանի. ֆոտոմոդելների իսկական տեղն էլ հենց Ռեալն ա էլի  :Lol2:

----------


## Ungrateful

«Վիսենտե Կալդերոն» մարզադաշտում կայանում էր «Չեմպիոնները Աֆրիկայի համար» բարեգործական խաղը ու ավարտվեց այն Աֆրիկայի աստղերի կամային հաղթանակով 3-2 հաշվով: Սերխիո Ռամոսը 11 մետրանոցից, Կալու Ուչեն, Վոկասոն, Բոդիպոն ու Քուինին դարձան գոլի հեղինակ: Բացի Ռամոսից «Ռեալի» խաղացողներից խաղին մասնակցում էին Կասիլյասը, Լասը, Կանալեսը ու Մոուրինյոն որպես աֆրիկյան թիմի մարզիչ: Ամբողջ խաղի ընթացքում Մոուրինյոն ինքնագրեր էր բաժանում երկրպագուներին: Այս խաղին ներկա էին ավելի քան 40000 մարդ:




Կասիլիասը հարձակվողություն ա անում, Ռամոսը Մոուրինյոին առաջարկում ա 11 մետրանոց իրացնել, մեկը մյուսի մեջքին ա թռնում... Մի խոսքով` նայեք տեսանյութը  :LOL: :

----------

Armen.181 (31.12.2010), Gayl (31.12.2010), Legolas (11.01.2011), Արծիվ (31.12.2010), Լեո (09.01.2011)

----------


## Gayl

Լավն էր :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Vaho

Լավն էր :Hands Up:

----------


## Լեո

Կամենիին հարձակման գծում տեսնելը վերջն ա  :Lol2:

----------


## Ungrateful

Ինչի՞ ա թեման լուռ… Դիտարժան ու կայֆ խաղ էր էսօր  :Love: :
Ռոնալդուն դարձավ հեթտրիկի հեղինակ /չնայած կարող էր պոկեր անել/ և 22 գոլով դարձավ առաջնության ռմբարկու: 1 գեղեցիկ գոլի հեղինակ դարձավ նոր ապաքինված Կական: Ամբողջ խաղի ամենա կայֆ պահերից էլ` հենց Կակաի գոլն էր  :Love:   :Yahoo: : Տղեն փոխարինմանը մտավ ու մի քանի րոպեից կրակեց :Love: :
Շատ դժվար խար էր, կամային հաղթանակ... 1-2 պարտվելուց հետո հաղթանակ 4-2 հաշվով: 

*Ռեալ Մադրիդ 4* - 2 Վիլիառեալ 

Շնորհավոր  :Wink: :

----------

Ambrosine (12.01.2011), Armen.181 (10.01.2011), avikavet1 (11.01.2011), Gayl (10.01.2011), Legolas (11.01.2011), Moonwalker (10.01.2011), Լեո (10.01.2011), Հարդ (10.01.2011), Սերխիո (10.01.2011)

----------


## Սերխիո

ես կասեյի ոչ միայն գոլ խփեց, այլև երրորդ գոլին անմիջական մասնակցություն ունեցավ


հիմա տպավորությունը նենց ա, որ մենակ կլասիկոյի ժամանակ արժի քննարկել, մնացած խաղերում  երկու տիտաններն էլ անկասկած հաղթելու են…

----------

avikavet1 (11.01.2011), Gayl (10.01.2011), Starkiller (10.01.2011), Ungrateful (10.01.2011), Լեո (10.01.2011)

----------


## Gayl

Ժոզե Մոուրինիոն ճանաչվեց լավագույն մարզիչ: 
Դել Բոսկեն մանթոից ժպտում ա :LOL:  :LOL:

----------

Legolas (11.01.2011), tikopx (10.01.2011), Ungrateful (10.01.2011), Լեո (10.01.2011), Սերխիո (11.01.2011)

----------


## Լեո

> հիմա տպավորությունը նենց ա, որ մենակ կլասիկոյի ժամանակ արժի քննարկել, մնացած խաղերում  *երկու տիտաններն* էլ անկասկած հաղթելու են…


 Վայ քու արա  :Shok:  Էս ո՞ր դարն ենք հասել... դու արդեն օբյեկտիվոտ մտքեր ես արտահայտում  :Shok:  Ինչպես կասեր մեր կողմնապահ մոդերատորներից մեկը, Ալա՜հ, Ալա՜հ  :Lol2: 

Կլասիկոների ժամանակ էլ քննարկելու բան չի մնացել, մեկ ա գիտենք՝ ով ա խաղ թելադրելու ու ով ա հաղթելու  :Tongue:  Հա՜, մեկ էլ գիտենք՝ ով ա ջախջախվելու  :Lol2:

----------


## Լեո

> Ժոզե Մոուրինիոն ճանաչվեց լավագույն մարզիչ: 
> Դել Բոսկեն մանթոից ժպտում ա


Բայց ի՞նչ կապ ունի Ժոզեի՝ 2010-ի լավագույն մարզչի կոչում ստանալը էս թեմայի ու ընդհանրապես Ռեալի հետ  :Shok:  Էս գրառումդ արժեր Ինտերի թեմայում անեիր  :Think:

----------


## Gayl

> Բայց ի՞նչ կապ ունի Ժոզեի՝ 2010-ի լավագույն մարզչի կոչում ստանալը էս թեմայի ու ընդհանրապես Ռեալի հետ  Էս գրառումդ արժեր Ինտերի թեմայում անեիր


Բայց մենք արդեն 2011 թ ի մեջ ենք ու այս պահին նա Ռեալում է և Ռեալի երկրպագուները ավելի ուրախ են քան Ինտեռի :Wink: , ես այդպես եմ կարծում :Smile:

----------

Սերխիո (11.01.2011)

----------


## Լեո

> Բայց մենք արդեն 2011 թ ի մեջ ենք ու այս պահին նա Ռեալում է և Ռեալի երկրպագուները ավելի ուրախ են քան Ինտեռի, ես այդպես եմ կարծում


Համաձայն եմ  :Smile:  Կատակ էի անում  :Wink:

----------

Gayl (11.01.2011)

----------


## Սերխիո

> Վայ քու արա  Էս ո՞ր դարն ենք հասել... դու արդեն օբյեկտիվոտ մտքեր ես արտահայտում  Ինչպես կասեր մեր կողմնապահ մոդերատորներից մեկը


Բարսելոնին տիտան դարձնելով՝ ես մեծարում եմ Ռեալին, առանց Ռեալի Բարսան Բրեշիա կլիներ, իսկ առանց Բարսա ,Ռեալը՝Վիլառեալ...
ոնց որ Թումանյանն ա ասել, որ երկնքում երկու արեգակ կա ՝Շեքսպիր ու Սերվանտես, ես էլ ասում  այս ակումբների հասցեին ...

----------

REAL_ist (11.01.2011), Լեո (11.01.2011)

----------


## Լեո

> Բարսելոնին տիտան դարձնելով՝ ես մեծարում եմ Ռեալին, առանց Ռեալի Բարսան Բրեշիա կլիներ, իսկ առանց Բարսա ,Ռեալը՝Վիլառեալ...
> ոնց որ Թումանյանն ա ասել, որ երկնքում երկու արեգակ կա ՝Շեքսպիր ու Սերվանտես, ես էլ ասում  այս ակումբների հասցեին ...


 Որ սենց հազարից մեկ ( :Jpit: ) օբյեկտիվ բաներ ես ասում, քեֆս բերում ես  :Good:

----------

Սերխիո (11.01.2011)

----------


## Սերխիո

*ԿԱՍԻԼՅԱՍԻ, ՌՈՆԱԼԴՈՒԻ ՈՒ ՄՈՈՒՐԻՆՅՈՅԻ ԲԱՑԱՌԻԿ ՀԱՐՑԱԶՐՈՒՅՑԸ RealmadridTV-ԻՆ ՈՒ Realmadrid.com-ԻՆ*

Realmadrid TV-ն ու Realmadrid.com-ը կարողացել են բացառիկ հարցազրույցներ վերցնել Ժոզե Մոուրինյոյից, Իկեր Կասիլյասից ու Կրիշտիանու Ռոնալդուից: Նրանք կիսվեցին իրենց հաղթանակի գաղտնիքներով:

_Ամենահուզիչ պահը եղավ այն, որ Կասիլյասը, Ռոնալդուն ու «Ինտերի» 3 խաղացողներ ստացան հատուկ մրցանակ լավագույն թիմում հայտնվելու համար:
_
Մոուրինյո.«Մարզիչները ոչինչ են առանց խաղացողների: Եթե խաղացողները լավ չեն անում իրենց գործը, միշտ էլ շատ դժվար է: Եթե խաղացողներիդ հետ լավ հարաբերություններ չունես, անկասկած ավելի դժվար է: Այսօր իմ 5 խաղացողներ այստեղ էին` երկուսը «Ռեալից» և երեքը «Ինտերից»: Դա հիանալի էր, քանի որ 5 խաղացողներ, ովքեր հիանալի էին արել իրենց գործը, այստեղ էին: Ես էմոցիոնալ պահեր ապրեցի, քանի որ հասկանում եմ, որ ամենակարևորը խաղացողներն են: Ես նրանց հինգին էլ գրկել եմ ու շնորհավորել, քանի որ առանց նրանց, առանց հարազատներիս ու օգնականներիս ես նույնպես այս ամենին չէի հասնի: Ես միշտ փորձելու եմ իմ խաղացողների հետ լինել ընկեր ու արդեն իսկ փորձելու եմ այս երկուսի հետ մրցանակներ նվաճել (մատնանշում է Ռոնալդուին ու Կասիլյասին)»:

*Ինչու՞մն է գաղտնիքը, որ Մոուրինյոն իր խաղացողների հետ այսքան լավ հարաբերություններ է ստեղծում:*
Կասիլյաս.«Մենք արդեն 6 ամիս աշխատել ենք միասին ու նա շատ քիչ ընդհանուր բան ունի այն Մոուրինյոյի հետ, ինչպիսին մարդիկ նրան պատկերացնում են: Նա միշտ շփվում է բոլորի հետ ու ոչ մեկի չի մոռանում. նա մշտական կապի մեջ է բոլորի հետ: Նա իսկապես կարողանում է մեզ ոգևորել հանդերձարանում ու ես, ինչպես և իմ բոլոր խաղընկերները, ուրախ ենք, որ նա մարզում է այս թիմը: Հույս ունենք, որ նա երկար կմնա: Երկար ժամանակ անց «Ռեալը» գտավ իրեն հարմար մարզիչ ի դեմս Մոուրինյոյի»:

Կրիշտիանու Ռոնալդու.«Նրանք, ովքեր ամենապրոֆեսիոնալներն են, նրանք նաև ամենահաջողակներն են կյանքում: Սա գործում է թե խաղացողների, թե մարզիչների մոտ, ահա թե ինչու ես վստահ էի, որ նա է հաղթելու: Ցանկացած այլ արդյունք անարդարացի կլիներ: Ես ասում եմ իմ կարծիքը: Նա հաղթել է երեք ամենակարևոր մրցանակները: Ոչ ոք ավելի արժանի չէր: Ես շատ ուրախ եմ նրա համար: Մոուրինյոն ու իր աշխատակազմը շատ պրոֆեսիոնալ են: Ես հիացած էի, երբ սկսեցի նրանց հետ աշխատել, քանի որ նրանք ինձ ստիպում են ավելի շատ աշխատել: Այս երազանքը իրականացավ ու հիմա ուզում եմ, որ նա հաղթի այնքան մրցանակ «Ռեալի» հետ, որքան որ հաղթել է «Պորտուի», «Չելսիի» ու «Ինտերի» հետ: Եթե մարզիչը հաղթող է, մենք նույնպես հաղթողներ ենք: Այդ իսկ պատճառով մենք միասին ենք աշխատում»:

Կասիլյաս.«Հուսանք այս ամենը կկայանա, քանի որ դա շատ լավ կլինի մադրիդիզմի համար: Ես հույս ունեմ, որ մյուս տարի «Ռեալի» շատ խաղացողներ կլինեն մրցանակների հավակնորդների թվում, քանի որ դա կնշանակի, որ մենք հաջող մրցաշրջան ենք անցկացրել»:

«Ռեալի» մարզիչը հենց նոր է հաղթել հերթական մրցանակը, այնպես որ արդեն ժամանակն է խաղացողների համար:

Մոուրինյո.«Եթե նրանք ինձ ասեն, որ կցանկանան ինձ նորից տեսնել այստեղ մյուս տարի, ես կպատասխանեի, որ ավելի լավ է իմ խաղացողներից մեկը ճանաչվեր լավագույնը: Ուզում ենք, որ երկու կամ երեք խաղացողներ լինեն հավակնորդների թվում: Մի օր էլ պետք է դարպասապահը ստանա Ոսկե Գնդակ, ու ես հույս ունեմ, որ դա Կասիլյասը կլինի, քանի որ նա լավագույնն է: Իսկ ահա Ռոնալդուն 4 կամ 5 անգամ պետք է հաղթի այս մրցանակը»:
_
Առայժմ միայն մեկ դարպասապահ է հաղթել այս մրցանակը. միակ հաղթողը Լև Յաշինն է:_

Կասիլյաս.«Կրիշտիանուն հաղթող է ու ուզում է մյուս տարի անպայման լինել հավակնորդների թվում»:
Ռոնալդու.«Կասիլյասը «խաղացող» ֆուտբոլիստ չէ, բայց նա այնքան կարևոր է, որքան մյուսները: Կարծում եմ, որ նա արժանի էր այս տարի լինել գոնե երեք լավագույնների թվում: Նա դարձավ աշխարհի չեմպիոն ու շատ լավ էր խաղում»:
Մոուրինյո.«Նրա սեյվը աշխարհի առաջնության եզրափակիչում Ռոբենի հարվածից հետո ֆանտաստիկ էր»:
Ռոնալդու.«Ռոբենի հարվածից հետո արած սեյվը, Պարագվայի հետ խաղում որսացած 11 մետրանոցը... Ես չեմ հասկանում, թե ինչ չափորոշիչներով է ՖԻՖԱ-ն տալիս այս մրցանակը, բայց ես ուրախ կլինեի, որ հենց Կասիլյասը այն նվաճեր»:
_
Ռոնալդուն նույնպես արժանի էր:_
Կասիլյաս.«Նա այնքան տաղանդավոր է, որ իսկապես արժանի է այս մրցանակին: Նա ինքն իրենից շատ է պահանջում, քանի որ ի ծնե հաղթող է ու ուզում է մյուս տարի լինել գոնե լավագույն եռյակում: Մենք կանենք մեզանից կախված ամեն բան, որ օգնենք նրան: Նա չպետք է կասկածի, որ մենք ուզում ենք նրան տեսնել հաղթողի դերում: «Ռեալի» համար շատ կարևոր է իր կազմում ունենալ աշխարհի լավագույն խաղացողին»:

_Ինչպե՞ս կբնութագրեք Մոուրինյոյին: Ինչպիսի՞ն է նա առօրյա կյանքում_

Ռոնալդու.«Պատահական չէ, որ նա վերջին 5-6 տարիներին այդքան մրցանակ է նվաճել: Այսքան կարճ ժամանակահատվածում, որ միասին ենք անցկացրել, ես նրանից շատ բան եմ սովորել: Ես հիմա ինձ զգում եմ այնպես, ինչպես չեմ զգացել երբևէ ու ուզում եմ շարունակել սովորել, քանի որ Մոուրինյոն մեր հաղթանակի գրավականներից է: Ես շատ լավ եմ զգում ինձ, երբ աշխատում եմ նրա հետ «Ռեալի» կազմում»:

Կասիլյաս.«Ես իմ ամեն մի մարզչից մի բան սովորել եմ: Նրանցից ամեն մեկը ինձ նոր բան է սովորեցրել: Որպես Իսպանիայի հավաքականի ու «Ռեալի» ավագ ես նրա հետ ավելի շատ ժամանակ եմ անցկացնում: Նրա գալուց հետո ես ավելի հասուն խաղ եմ ցույց տալիս: Մոուրինյոն այն մարդն է, ում հետ աշխատելով ես ավելի կկատարելագործվեմ ու թիմին կհասցնեմ այն բարձունքներին, որը դեռևս չի նվաճվել»:

_Եվ վերջում մարզիչը հաճույքով նշում է:_

Մոուրինյո.«Էմոցիաների ինչպիսի՛ միաձուլում: Չնայած որ վաղը երեխաներս դպրոց պետք է գնան, ես ցանկանում եմ, որ առավոտյան մտնեմ տուն ու տեսնեմ, որ նրանք կնոջս հետ ինձ են սպասում: Սա ավելի շատ էմոցիաներ է տալիս, բայց չենք մոռանում, որ վաղը նոր օր է սկսվում»:


աղբյուր՝ www.realmadrid.am

----------

avikavet1 (12.01.2011), Gayl (12.01.2011), Ուրվական (12.01.2011)

----------


## Սերխիո

Ռեալ մադրիդ-Ատլետիկո գավաթի խաղարկությունը ուղիղ եթերում՝http://www.realmadrid.am/site/?page=...w&id=2901&pg=1

----------

Ungrateful (14.01.2011), Լեո (14.01.2011)

----------


## Լեո

> Ռեալ մադրիդ-Ատլետիկո գավաթի խաղարկությունը ուղիղ եթերում՝http://www.realmadrid.am/site/?page=...w&id=2901&pg=1


Էստեղ կարող եք նաև ռուսերեն մեկնաբանությամբ ալիքներ գտնել, ինչպես նաև ցածր արագություն պահանջող ալիքներ  :Wink: 

http://livetv.ru/eventinfo/63553_rea...letico_madrid/

----------

PetrAni (14.01.2011), Ungrateful (14.01.2011)

----------


## Լեո

Ատլետիկոն հաշիվը բացեց  :Lol2:

----------


## Լեո

Ռամոսն էլ գլխի հարվածով հաշիվը հավասարեցրեց  :Sad:

----------


## Ungrateful

> Էստեղ կարող եք նաև ռուսերեն մեկնաբանությամբ ալիքներ գտնել, ինչպես նաև ցածր արագություն պահանջող ալիքներ 
> 
> http://livetv.ru/eventinfo/63553_rea...letico_madrid/


Վլադ եղբայր, ռուսերեն մեկնաբանությամբ չեմ կարողանում գտնել: Որը փորձեցի` սաղ իսպաներեն են  :Sad: :

----------


## Լեո

> Վլադ եղբայր, ռուսերեն մեկնաբանությամբ չեմ կարողանում գտնել: Որը փորձեցի` սաղ իսպաներեն են :


 Երբեմն ռուսական լինկերը իրոք չեն աշխատում կամ ոչ ռուսերեն ալիքներ են բացվում, էդպիսի խնդիր կա: Բայց ես հաճախ եմ կարողանում բռնացնել, հիմնականում ծրագրի միջոցով բացվող ալիքներն եմ նայում (Ссылки для внешних программ):

----------

Ungrateful (14.01.2011)

----------


## tikopx

սրանից լավը չեք գտնի, ռեալի կայքում ել եմ եսի խորհուրդ տվել, ռուսերեն չի , բայց գերազանց եթերա   http://livetv.ru/webplayer.php?t=vee...322&ci=55&si=1

----------

Սերխիո (14.01.2011)

----------


## Լեո

Նվիրվում է աշխարհի համար 1 ակումբին  :Jpit:  Ինքս եմ սարքել  :Smile:

----------

Altair (16.01.2011), Kuk (24.01.2011), Moonwalker (15.01.2011), PetrAni (15.01.2011), Skeptic (15.01.2011), tikopx (15.01.2011), Մարկիզ (23.01.2011), Ներսես_AM (15.01.2011), Ռուֆուս (24.01.2011)

----------


## Altair

> Նվիրվում է աշխարհի համար 1 ակումբին  Ինքս եմ սարքել


Եսի վերջնա  :Hands Up:  :

----------


## tikopx



----------

Starkiller (21.01.2011), Vaho (24.01.2011), Սերխիո (21.01.2011)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Էս Մալյորկայի դարպասապահը նման ա Կետիկին, հլը ուշադրություն դարձրեք, ռակուրսներ կա լրիվ ինքն ա լինում  :LOL:

----------


## Սերխիո

մի այլ կարգի չի դզում ետ եվրեն :Angry2:

----------


## tikopx

1-0 Վերջապես ծանր հաղթանակ

----------


## Սերխիո

հոգնածությունը զգացվում էր, մանավանդ Ռոնալդուի մոտ, այ դրա համար ա լավ Բետիսի հետ  խաղալը ,քան Ատլետիկոյի, կամ էլ Ալմերիայի հետ, քան Սևիլիայի...Բախտի տերը թաղեմ :Angry2:

----------


## Սերխիո

ժողովուրդ ջան , էս  ոճի` ամբողջ կազմի, էս տարվա պաշտոնական նկարն եմ ման գալիս, բայց չեմ գտնում գուգլում , ով կարող է օգնել ?

----------


## Maxpayne

ժողովուրդ ջան շնորհավորում եմ սաղիդ էս դժվար հաղթանակի համար ճիշտ  ա էտ մի գոլը Բենզեման խփեց բայց ընդհանուր հաշվարկում ինքը խայտառակ ֆուտբոլ խաղաց. ժող ինչ եք մտածում Մոուրինյո-Վալդանո վեճի մասին??

----------


## Սերխիո

Թեկուզ իմ ամենացանկալի հարձակվողին  թույլ չտվեցին գալ շահամոլները, բայց որքանով հասկացա քիչ առաջ Ադեբայորը տեղափոխվել է Ռեալ...Բարի գալուստ

աղբյուր`marca.com

----------


## Armen.181

ժող ես մենակ իմ մոտ է որ realmadrid.am սայթում մենյուն իր տեղում չէ

----------


## Altair

> ժող ես մենակ իմ մոտ է որ realmadrid.am սայթում մենյուն իր տեղում չէ


Իմ մոտ նոռմալա :

----------


## Altair

Սութ սութ , ըսենց սութ 
 եթե ետ կողմից նայենք ամեն բեջուռա հասցե կարա ետիկ գրի :

----------


## Vaho

Ժողովուրդ Օզիլը Ռեալ գալուց առաջ որ՞ ակումբում էր խաղում

----------


## Սերխիո

> Ժողովուրդ Օզիլը Ռեալ գալուց առաջ որ՞ ակումբում էր խաղում


Վերդերում, իսկ դրանից առաջ Շալկե...

----------

Vaho (26.01.2011)

----------


## Սերխիո

> Սութ սութ , ըսենց սութ 
>  եթե ետ կողմից նայենք ամեն բեջուռա հասցե կարա ետիկ գրի :


Են ինչը չգիտես ,մի գրի, քանի որ Ուեֆայի կողմից համարվել է XX  դարի լավագույնը, եթե ետքան կա Բարսան ,թող դառնա XXI դարի լավագույնը, իսկ XX  դարի լավագույնը, ոչ ոք չի կարող խլել Ռեալից կամ սեփականացնել

----------

Monk (26.01.2011), Moonwalker (26.01.2011), Vaho (26.01.2011)

----------


## Altair

> Են չգիտես ,մի գրի, քանի որ Ուեֆայի կողմից համարվել է XX  դարի լավագույնը, եթե ետքան կա Բարսան ,թող դառնա XXI դարի լավագույնը, իսկ XX  դարի լավագույնը, ոչ ոք չի կարող խլել Ռեալից կամ սեփականացնել


Իմացի մոտակա 10 տարվա լավագույն թիմն Բարսան է թե մրցանակներով թե լավ ֆուտբոլիստներով :
Դե ես գիտեմ որ Ռեալը միայն անցյալի մրցանակներով ներկայուվ գիտի որ Բարսան ավելի առաջա իրանից :
Հետո ասեմ 21-րդ դարում ռեալի բոլոր մրցանակները Լեգենդար Զիդանի շնորիվա : Ռեալը առանց Զիդանի իրա 50%-ը կորցրելա  :Smile:  :
Մեկել ամեն Բեջուռա թիմ (Ռեալին նկատի չունեմ ) անցյալում լավագույն ճանաչվելա  :Smile:  :

----------


## Սերխիո

> Մեկել ամեն Բեջուռա թիմ (Ռեալին նկատի չունեմ ) անցյալում լավագույն ճանաչվելա  :


դե XIX  դարի լավագույն թիմ հայտնի չի, նենց որ մի ամբողջ դարի լավագույնը մի հատ ա դեռ

----------


## Altair

> դե XIX  դարի լավագույն թիմ հայտնի չի, նենց որ մի ամբողջ դարի լավագույնը մի հատ ա դեռ


Չիմացածտ փաստ չի : Եթե տեղոկություններտ սահմանափակ են մի շարունակի :

----------


## Altair

> դե XIX  դարի լավագույն թիմ հայտնի չի, նենց որ մի ամբողջ դարի լավագույնը մի հատ ա դեռ


http://www.akumb.am/showthread.php/1...Madrid/page365
Բայց ընդունումես չե , որ առանց Զիդանի 50%-ը կորելա  :Smile:  :

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Նայու՞մ եք խաղը: անցած էր լրիվ գնդակը:  :Bad:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Չիմացածտ փաստ չի : Եթե տեղոկություններտ սահմանափակ են մի շարունակի :


ապեր,Մեսսի ջան, դու երևի չես պատեկերացնում ինչ բան ա XIX դարը,իսկ իմ տեղեկություններին էլ հանգիստ թող, իրանք բավականին շատ են :Wink: 

Հ.Գ.
ու իսկականից մի շարունակի :Smile:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Նայու՞մ եք խաղը: անցած էր լրիվ գնդակը:


բացառում եմ, անցած չէր, եթե անցած էր, ապա 80%  տոկոսով...Համել իրանց բաժին գոլը կերել են,  էլ իրանց հոգնան չի փրկի

----------


## Barcamaniac

Ըստ էս նկարի գոլ էր  Չնայած դժվար էս մի գոլը փրկեր:
Իսկ եթե Բարսելոնա - Ռեալ Մադրիդ եզրափակիչ եղավ, ո՞նց ենք նայելու: կարող ա՞ Հայ թիվին որոշի էտ խաղը ցույց տալ:

----------

Լեո (30.01.2011)

----------


## Սերխիո

էս վիդիոն մինչև վերջ նայի , ամենավերջնական եզրակացությունը ստեղ կա... :Wink: 

Հ.Գ.
Դե եթե ֆինալը լինի, իներնետը հաստատ կա, բայց ինձ  թվում ա , նման խաղի իրավունք  կգնի հայկական որևէ ալիք :Smile:

----------

Barcamaniac (31.01.2011)

----------


## Լեո

*Օսասունա  1 - 0 Ռեալ*  :Lol2:   :Hands Up:  

Փաստորեն Ռեալն էլ ա կարողանում հաճելի պահեր մատուցել  :Love:  :Love:  :Love:  

Բարսայից միավորների տարբերությունը հասավ 7-ի  :Tongue:

----------

V!k (31.01.2011), Մարկիզ (31.01.2011)

----------


## Սերխիո

> *Օսասունա  1 - 0 Ռեալ*   
> 
> Փաստորեն Ռեալն էլ ա կարողանում հաճելի պահեր մատուցել  
> 
> Բարսայից միավորների տարբերությունը հասավ 7-ի


ես քեզ սպասում էի, ազնվությամբ :LOL:  ու փառք Աստծո, որ Ռեալը կրվեց, կարոտել էինք ,այ ախպեր ուր ես ?

----------


## Լեո

> ես քեզ սպասում էի, ազնվությամբ ու փառք Աստծո, որ Ռեալը կրվեց, կարոտել էինք ,այ ախպեր ուր ես ?


Սպասում էի նշանակալի իրադարձության, որ նորից երևամ  :Jpit: 

Խեղճ Ադեբայորի նորամուտը շատ տխուր ստացվեց  :Sad:  Հուսով եմ Հունտելաարի բախտին չի արժանանա (Հունտելաարն էլ էր երկրորդ մրցաշրջանից առաջ գալիս որպես Ռեալի փրկիչ, բայց գալն ու տրաքելը մեկ եղավ):

----------

Altair (03.02.2011)

----------


## Սերխիո

մի բան էլ ավելացնեմ, եթե բարսան չեմպիոն դառնա, ետ ուրեմն ինքը չդառձավ , այլ Լա Լիգայի թիմերը սկուտեղի վրա մատուցեցին մեդալը:

----------


## Լեո

> մի բան էլ ավելացնեմ, եթե բարսան չեմպիոն դառնա, ետ ուրեմն ինքը չդառձավ , այլ Լա Լիգայի թիմերը սկուտեղի վրա մատուցեցին մեդալը:


 :Lol2:  Ինչպիսի «հզոր» փաստարկ...

----------

Դարք (31.01.2011), Մարկիզ (31.01.2011)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> մի բան էլ ավելացնեմ, եթե բարսան չեմպիոն դառնա, ետ ուրեմն ինքը չդառձավ , այլ Լա Լիգայի թիմերը սկուտեղի վրա մատուցեցին մեդալը:


 :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:  
Պետրոս ջան մեկել երեկվա խաղն էր սկուտեղի վրա չէ՞: Հաշվին մի նայի վերջի երկու րոպեում երկու գոլը ուղղակի վերջակետ էր: Իսկ ընդհանուր խաղը բավականին ծանր էր:

----------

Մարկիզ (31.01.2011)

----------


## Սերխիո

> Ինչպիսի «հզոր» փաստարկ...


փաստարկները հիմա են գրվցվում

1.Խիխոնը խաղում ա բարսի հետ դաշտ մտցնելով 7 պահեստային, իսկ Ռեալի հետ սաղ սաստավը մարտիրոսանում ա, մեռնում ա, մարմնի մասով բոմբ ա քցում , որ դժոխք սարքի ամեն մի դրվագ
2.Ալմերիան գավաթում , խաղում ա պահեստային դարպասապահով ` մի հատ պարմանի , ով դեբյուտում էր երևի,ու  պատահական չի,որ 5 րոպեում 3 հատ գոլ ա ուտում , որից 2 թևի տակով, իսկ դա ենքանով կապ ունի, որ երեկ բարսիկը արխային խաղաց, չմտածելով հավերի հետ  պատասխան խաղի մասին, դե էլ չասեմ ,ինչ աբիժնիկներ են  բաժին հասել մեզ գավաթում
3.Սևիլիայի մարզիչ Գրեգերիո Մանսանո ճղճիմը, չի ամաչում իրա դիրքից ,ու  իրա պրոբլեմներից խոսալու տեղը ասում ա, որ չեմպիոնը պետք  ա Բարսան լինի, իսկ եթե հանդիպեն ֆինալում, թող 7-0 աշխատեն չպարտվեն բարսային:

----------

Ambrosine (02.02.2011)

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Ինչպիսի «հզոր» փաստարկ...





> Պետրոս ջան մեկել երեկվա խաղն էր սկուտեղի վրա չէ՞: Հաշվին մի նայի վերջի երկու րոպեում երկու գոլը ուղղակի վերջակետ էր: Իսկ ընդհանուր խաղը բավականին ծանր էր:


Բայց իրոք, սկուտեղի վրա մատուցում են մեդալը:  :Jpit: )))

Սա՜ղ… համատարած, միահամուռ ու _միամռունչ_ կրվում են Բարսային…  :Jpit: ) խոսքները մեկ արած:

Ի՞նչ Բարսա: Բարսան էսօր էդքան չկա, որ ինքը մեն-մենակ, առանց մնացած թիմերի, չեմպիոն դառնա:

 :Jpit: ))))

----------

zanazan (31.01.2011), Լեո (31.01.2011)

----------


## Malxas

> Բայց իրոք, սկուտեղի վրա մատուցում են մեդալը: )))
> 
> Սա՜ղ… համատարած, միահամուռ ու _միամռունչ_ կրվում են Բարսային… ) խոսքները մեկ արած:
> 
> Ի՞նչ Բարսա: Բարսան էսօր էդքան չկա, որ ինքը մեն-մենակ, առանց մնացած թիմերի, չեմպիոն դառնա:
> 
> ))))


Ճիշտ է, բոլորը համատարած պարտվում են Բարսելոնային, Ռեալն էլ բոլորի հետ միասին  :Smile:

----------

zanazan (31.01.2011)

----------


## Մարկիզ

> չեմպիոնը պետք ա Բարսան լինի, իսկ եթե հանդիպեն ֆինալում, թող 7-0 աշխատեն չպարտվեն բարսային:


Հա, բայց ճիշտ է ասում Իսպանիայի Թագավորության քաղաքացի Գրեգորիո Մանսանոն:
 :Smile:

----------

zanazan (31.01.2011)

----------


## Barcamaniac

Բարսային ոչ մեկ սկուտեղի վրա ոչինչ չի նվիրել: Հիմիկվա հաջողությունները Լա Մասիայի տարիների քրտնաջան աշխատանքի արդյունքն են: Ու պետք չի պատրվակներ փնտրել թիմին արդարացնելու համար: Երբ Բարսայի համար ծարն տարիներ էին Գասպարի օրոք, էտ ընթացքում ակումբի ենթակառուցվածքներում պատրաստվում էին հիմիկվա կադրերը, որոնցից են Պեդրոն, Պիկեն, Լեոն, նաև Ինիեստան: Բարսայի հիմիկվա թիմը էն 2000-2003 թվերին ա պատրաստվել ու ժամանակի ընթացքում մտցվել թիմ: Իսկ Ռեալը ամեն տարի նոր մարզիչ ու նոր ֆուտբոլիստներ, ի՞նչ արդյունք պիտի լինի դրանից:

----------

Altair (31.01.2011), Vaho (31.01.2011), Լեո (31.01.2011), Մարկիզ (31.01.2011)

----------


## Vaho

Օսասունայի ֆուտբոլիստները իրենց թոռներին պատմելու և գլուխ գովալու բան կունենան, ոչինչ.

----------

Freeman (31.01.2011)

----------


## Malxas

> Օսասունայի ֆուտբոլիստները իրենց թոռներին պատմելու և գլուխ գովալու բան կունենան, ոչինչ.


Հաղորդավարն էլ էր նույն բանն ասում  :Smile:

----------


## Vaho

> Հաղորդավարն էլ էր նույն բանն ասում


Հա գիտեմ ու ճիշտ էր ասում :Smile:

----------


## Լեո

> Օսասունայի ֆուտբոլիստները իրենց թոռներին պատմելու և գլուխ գովալու բան կունենան, ոչինչ.


Չեմ կարծում, որ Օսասունայի ֆուտբոլիստների թոռները դա լսելով կզարմաման, քանի որ իրենք էլ իրենց ժամանակին Ռեալի ֆուտբոլիստների թոռներին կհաղթեն  :Jpit:

----------

Altair (03.02.2011), Yellow Raven (02.02.2011)

----------


## Armen.181

> Չիմացածտ փաստ չի : Եթե տեղոկություններտ սահմանափակ են մի շարունակի :


խի դու գիտես՞

----------


## Vaho

Ժողովուրդ Արքայական գավթի ֆինալը երբա՞

----------


## tikopx

ապրիլի 20-ին, ու ինչքան գիտեմ ապրիլի 17-ին լիգայի խաղնա, ելի 2 թիմերի

----------

Vaho (03.02.2011)

----------


## Vaho

> ապրիլի 20-ին, ու ինչքան գիտեմ ապրիլի 17-ին լիգայի խաղնա, ելի 2 թիմերի


Եսել գիտեի, որ Արքայական գավաթի եզրափակիչից 4 օր հետո է երկրորդ կլասիկոն :Think:

----------


## Լեո

> Ժողովուրդ Արքայական գավթի ֆինալը երբա՞


Գավաթի եզրափակիչը կկայանա ապրիլի 20-ին, Երևանի ժամանակով ժամը 23:00, իսկ Լա լիգայի Ռեալ-Բարսա հանդիպումը՝ ապրիլի 17-ին, ժամը 23:00  :Smile:

----------

Altair (04.02.2011), REAL_ist (03.02.2011), Ungrateful (03.02.2011)

----------


## Altair

> Գավաթի եզրափակիչը կկայանա ապրիլի 20-ին, Երևանի ժամանակով ժամը 23:00, իսկ Լա լիգայի Ռեալ-Բարսա հանդիպումը՝ ապրիլի 17-ին, ժամը 23:00


Երեք օրում երկու Էլ Կլասիկո , վատ չի  :Smile:

----------


## Լեո

> Երեք օրում երկու Էլ Կլասիկո , վատ չի


Էդքանը ո՞նց ենք նշելու ու էդքան շատ ո՞նց ենք ուրախանալու  :Xeloq: 

Գոնե հուսնաք, որ Ռեալի երկրպագուներն էլ մի քիչ ուրախանալու տեղ կունենան, մեզ կազատեն չափից շատ ուրախանալու հոգսից  :Jpit:  

Տեսնե՞ս Ռեալը էդքան թափ կունենա գոնե էս անգամ իր երկրպագուներին չհիասթափեցնելու  :Think:  ... Նկատի ունեմ գոնե արժանիորեն պարտվի, ոչ թե խայտառակված  :Lol2:

----------

Altair (04.02.2011)

----------


## Լեո

Երևի Պերեսը հիմա գլուխն ա կոտորում, որ Բարսայի ղեկավարության մի ձև կաշառելու տարբերակ գտնի, որպեսզի երկու հաղթանակներից գոնե մեկը իրենց *բաշխեն*  :Lol2:

----------

Altair (04.02.2011)

----------


## Սերխիո

էս ամենասթից ստռախովկեն էր,որ լսել էի, քեզ չի սազում :Wink: Հուսով եմ կշնորհավորես այս մրցաշրջանի մեր առաջին մրցանակը...Հավատ ,եթե Պերեսը կարողանա <<պայամանավորվել>>, ուրեմն ավելի ամոթ Ռոսելին ու  մեսիչավիինեսաներին, քանի որ գետնին են տալիս  ձեր սերը...

----------


## Լեո

> էս ամենասթից ստռախովկեն էր,որ լսել էի, քեզ չի սազումՀուսով եմ կշնորհավորես այս մրցաշրջանի մեր առաջին մրցանակը...Հավատ ,եթե Պերեսը կարողանա <<պայամանավորվել>>, ուրեմն ավելի ամոթ Ռոսելին ու  մեսիչավիինեսաներին, քանի որ գետնին են տալիս  ձեր սերը...


Քեզ էլ չի սազում, որ դու հեգնական գրառումներին լուրջ ես վերաբերվում  :Jpit: 

Համ էլ եթե մի քիչ նրբանկատ լինես, կտեսնես, որ ոչ թե *այս* մրցաշրջանի առաջին մրցանակը (եթե իհարկե հրաշքով լինի էդ մրցանակը), այլ անհիշելի ժամանակներից սկսած առաջին մրցանակը  :Wink:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Քեզ էլ չի սազում, որ դու հեգնական գրառումներին լուրջ ես վերաբերվում 
> 
> Համ էլ եթե մի քիչ նրբանկատ լինես, կտեսնես, որ ոչ թե *այս* մրցաշրջանի առաջին մրցանակը (եթե իհարկե հրաշքով լինի էդ մրցանակը), *այլ անհիշելի ժամանակներից սկսած առաջին մրցանակը*


բայց ես համոզված եմ, որ մեր առաջին մրցանակը վերջի *երեք տարում*,եթե շահենք քո վերը նշված արդարացումը հիշավելու է թե',հեգնական, թե' կատակով, թե' լուրջ ֆորմատներով,քանի որ ձեզ թվում ա, թե բարսիկին մենակ Հերկուլեսը կարա կրի, չնայած կարողա ետ խաղն էլ բարսիկը ղումրեց, ինչպես  արդարանում են իմ մյուս հարազատ   բարսելոնիստները :Wink:

----------

avikavet1 (06.02.2011)

----------


## Altair

> խի դու գիտես՞


Ես ըտենց բանե՞մ գրել : Նկատի չունեի թե իմ տեղոկուրյուններն մինչև ըտեղեն
 :

----------


## Altair

> քանի որ ձեզ թվում ա, թե բարսիկին մենակ Հերկուլեսը կարա կրի


Դե ուրեմն, եթե Ռեալչիկը չկաչանա կրի, սա անպայման ես անձամբ առաջ կբերեմ  :Jpit:

----------


## Ungrateful

Տղերքի խաղը պատ ա ծակում  :Love: :

----------

Vaho (08.02.2011), Սերխիո (07.02.2011)

----------


## Ungrateful

> Տղերքի խաղը պատ ա ծակում :


*Ռեալ Մադրիդ* *4* - 1 Ռեալ Սոսեդադ  :Love: 

Առաջին գոլ` Կակա
2-րդ ու 3-րդ գոլեր` Ռոնալդու
4-րդ գոլ` Ադեբայոր:

Ռոնալդուն ֆանտաստիկ ա   :Love: : Ադեբայորն էլ կարգին տղա  :Good: ` 2 գոլ 2 խաղում:

----------

Altair (08.02.2011), Ambrosine (07.02.2011), Starkiller (07.02.2011), Vaho (08.02.2011), Լեո (07.02.2011), Սերխիո (07.02.2011)

----------


## Altair

> *Ռեալ Մադրիդ* *4* - 1 Ռեալ Սոսեդադ 
> 
> Առաջին գոլ` Կակա
> 2-րդ ու 3-րդ գոլեր` Ռոնալդու
> 4-րդ գոլ` Ադեբայոր:
> 
> Ռոնալդուն ֆանտաստիկ ա  : Ադեբայորն էլ կարգին տղա ` 2 գոլ 2 խաղում:


Բարսա 5-0 Ռեալ Սոսյեդատ 
Գոլերը նույն քանակին էին , բայց լռիվ գոլերը մենք էինք խփել :

----------


## Սերխիո

յանի մերոնք էլ են էլի հինգ հատ խփել` Ռոնալդու x2 , Ադեբայոր, Կակա, Արբելոա

----------

Yellow Raven (08.02.2011)

----------


## Սերխիո

*ՌՈՆԱԼԴՈՒԻ ՆԿԱՏՄԱՄԲ ԱՎԵԼԻ ԿՈՊԻՏ ԵՆ ԳՈՐԾՈՒՄ*
_Ժոզե Մոուրինյոն կիրակի օրը իր հարցազրույցի ժամանակ նշել է, որ Ռոնալդուի նկատմամբ ավելի շատ են խախտում կանոնները, քան թե մյուսների (չնշելով կոնկրետ անուններ, բայց անուղակի կերպով մատնանշելով Մեսսիին): Հաշվի առնելով երեք պաշտոնական մրցաշարերի վիճակագրությունը` տեսնում ենք, որ Մոուրինյոն իրավացի է:_

«Ռեալ Սոսյեդադի» հետ խաղից հետո Մոուրինյոն նոր բողոքներ հնչեցրեց: «Կրիշտիանուն միշտ խաղալու է մինչև վերջ: Կան այլ խաղացողներ, ում դեմ վախենում են նույնիսկ ոտքը պարզել: Բայց դա 1.85 մետր հասակ ունեցող այս «գազանի» ու ամրակազմ երիտասարդի համար չէ: Նա անընդհատ հարվածներ է ստանում, բայց միևնույն է տխրեցնում է շատերին»,- ասել է Ժոզեն: Ավելորդ երևակայություն պետք չէ ունենալ հասկանալու համար, որ խոսքը գնում էր Լեոնել Մեսսիի մասին:

Եթե հաշվի առնենք Լա Լիգայի ու ՉԼ-ի ցուցանիշները, ապա կտեսնենք մոուրինյոյի խոսքերի իրավացիությունը: 35 պաշտոնական խաղերում Ռոնալդուի նկատմամբ կանոնները խախտել են 85 անգամ, իսկ Մեսիի նկատմամբ` 48, ինչը մի փոքր է առավել, քան «Ռեալի» 7 համարի նկատմամբ խախտումների կեսը:

Լա Լիգայում Ռոնալդուին վայր են գցել 52 անգամ, մինչդեռ Մեսսիին` 32: Իսկ ահա AS.com-ի կազմակերպած հարցման արդյունքում 91857 այցելուների 71 տոկոսը կարծում են, որ Ռոնալդուի նկատմամբ ավելի կոպիտ են խաղում:

Իր հերթին Ռոնալդուն ավելի ագրեսիվ է, քան իր արգենտինացի գործընկերը: Ռոնալդուն խաղի կանոնները խախտել է 30 անգամ, իսկ Մեսսին` 20: Ռոնալդուն բոլոր մրցաշարերում միասին վաստակել է 7 դեղին քարտ, իսկ Մեսսին` 2: Միևնույն ժամանակ Մեսսին 37 գոլ խփելու համար հարվածել է 145 անգամ, իսկ Ռոնալդուն 34 գոլ խփելու համար` 246 անգամ: Բայց Ռոնալդուին, որպես կանոն, ավելի կոպիտ ձևերով են խանգարում:

Աղբյուր` realmadrid.am

----------

Ambrosine (09.02.2011), Inna (09.02.2011), Moonwalker (09.02.2011)

----------


## Լեո

> Եթե հաշվի առնենք Լա Լիգայի ու ՉԼ-ի ցուցանիշները, ապա կտեսնենք մոուրինյոյի խոսքերի իրավացիությունը: 35 պաշտոնական խաղերում Ռոնալդուի նկատմամբ կանոնները խախտել են 85 անգամ, իսկ Մեսիի նկատմամբ` 48, ինչը մի փոքր է առավել, քան «Ռեալի» 7 համարի նկատմամբ խախտումների կեսը:


Իսկ Ռոնալդուի առագությունն էլ մի փոքր է առավել, քան «Բարսայի» 10 համարի արագության կեսը: 

Էնպես որ զարմանալի չէ, որ Մեսսիի նկատմամբ խախտումներն անելի քիչ են: Չեն հասցնում խախտել կանոնները, Մեսսին ռեակտիվ արագությամբ շրջանցում ա բոլորին  :Hands Up:

----------


## Moonwalker

> Իսկ Ռոնալդուի առագությունն էլ մի փոքր է առավել, քան «Բարսայի» 10 համարի արագության կեսը: 
> 
> Էնպես որ զարմանալի չէ, որ Մեսսիի նկատմամբ խախտումներն անելի քիչ են: Չեն հասցնում խախտել կանոնները, Մեսսին ռեակտիվ արագությամբ շրջանցում ա բոլորին


Հեքիաթնե՜ր, հեքիաթնե՜ր... 

Հղում` Ամենաարագ ֆուտբոլիստը

----------

Freeman (13.02.2011)

----------


## Լեո

Բայց արագ վազելը (ուղիղ գծով) ի՞նչ կապ ունի ֆուտբոլային արագության հետ  :Xeloq: 

Իսկ ամեն մի հղմանը չեն հավատում  :Smile:

----------


## Լեո

Ռեալում մի ժամանակ մի ձի-Դրենտե կար: Էն էլ էր ձիու նման (բայց էշավարի) արագ վազում, բայց ու՞մ էր պետք:

----------


## Moonwalker

> Ռեալում մի ժամանակ մի ձի-Դրենտե կար: Էն էլ էր ձիու նման (բայց էշավարի) արագ վազում, բայց ու՞մ էր պետք:



 :Wacko:  Կռուտիտնե՜ր  :Jpit: 

Ի դեպ էտ արագությունները հաշվարկած էր գնդակով վազելիս:  :Beee: 
Նույն տեղեկությունը *այլ աղբյուրից*:

----------


## Լեո

Մեսսին աշխարհում լավագույնն ա բարձր արագության տակ ուղղությունը կտրուկ փոխելու  ցուցանիշով (գնդակն իր հետ տանելով): Իսկ դա ֆուտբոլային արագության գլխավոր բնութագրիչն ա:
Չոր թվերին շատ մի հավատա, թե չէ մի օր Քարամյան եղբայրներն էլ արագությունը կարող ա բացեն մինչև միլիոն ու «ռեսկի» դառնան լավագույնները աշխարհում:

----------


## Moonwalker

> Մեսսին աշխարհում լավագույնն ա բարձր արագության տակ ուղղությունը կտրուկ փոխելու  ցուցանիշով (գնդակն իր հետ տանելով): Իսկ դա ֆուտբոլային արագության գլխավոր բնութագրիչն ա:
> Չոր թվերին շատ մի հավատա, թե չէ մի օր Քարամյան եղբայրներն էլ արագությունը կարող ա բացեն մինչև միլիոն ու «ռեսկի» դառնան լավագույնները աշխարհում:


Այ երբ Քարամյանները «ռեսկի» դառնան աշխահի լավագույնները, ես կհավատամ քո ասած «կուտ» ինֆոին:  :LOL:

----------


## Լեո

> Այ երբ Քարամյանները «ռեսկի» դառնան աշխահի լավագույնները, ես կհավատամ քո ասած «կուտ» ինֆոին:


Էդ քո ասած կուտը անզեն աչքով տեսանելի ա,* հատկապես* կլասիկոների ժամանակ  :Smile:

----------


## Moonwalker

> Էդ քո ասած կուտը անզեն աչքով տեսանելի ա,* հատկապես* կլասիկոների ժամանակ


Հը-ը,  :Jpit:  էդ լավ տեսանելի ա Արգենտինայի հավաքականում, որտեղ Չավին ու Ինիեստան չկան: :LOL: 

Ըտեղ էլ ա մեկը ձիու պես վազում: :Tongue:

----------

Freeman (13.02.2011)

----------


## Լեո

> Ըտեղ էլ ա մեկը ձիու պես վազում:


Նկատի ունես Իգուաինի՞ն  :Lol2:

----------


## Moonwalker

> Նկատի ունես Իգուաինի՞ն



Չէ նկատի ունեմ Գաբի Միլիտոյին կամ էլ ասենք Մասկերանոյին:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Ambrosine

*Մոդերատորական. երեխեք, որ գրառման օտարալեզու հատվածը [spoiler][/ spoiler]-ի մեջ եք վերցնում, դրանով այն հայատառ չի դառնում : Ես հասկանում եմ, որ այդպես ավելի հեշտ է մատնանշել անհրաժեշտ հատվածը, բայց կանոնադրությամբ արգելվում է: Ասեցի զգուշացնեմ, որ վաղը խմբագրելու եմ` թողնելով միայն լինկերը: Նման գրառում հարևան թեմաներից մեկում էլ կա: Աշխատեք կամ թարգմանել, կամ սահմանափակվել միայն հղումը դնելով :*

----------

Freeman (13.02.2011), Moonwalker (11.02.2011)

----------


## Սերխիո

> Չեն հասցնում խախտել կանոնները, Մեսսին ռեակտիվ արագությամբ շրջանցում ա բոլորին


 տո իմ կողով  թափով անցնի , կտամ ոտը կջարդեմ , ուր մնաց պրոֆեսիոնալ ֆուտբոլիստները չհասնեն, ուղղակի չեն ուզում քնքուշ տոտիկների կպնեն...

----------

Freeman (13.02.2011)

----------


## Լեո

> տո իմ կողով  թափով անցնի , կտամ ոտը կջարդեմ , ուր մնաց պրոֆեսիոնալ ֆուտբոլիստները չհասնեն, ուղղակի չեն ուզում քնքուշ տոտիկների կպնեն...


Եթե Մեսսին քո կողքով անցնի, դու նրան չկպնես էլ, հաստատ ինքն իրեն կգնա գլուխը կուտի: Քո ատելության անտեսանելի ուժը լրիվ հետիք ա, որ Մեսսիին մի 7 անգամ վերցի ու 17 անգամ խփի գետնին  :Jpit:

----------

Ambrosine (15.02.2011), Moonwalker (13.02.2011), Սերխիո (15.02.2011)

----------


## tikopx

հլե  նայեք ՌԵԱԼԸ ինչա անում 10 հոգով եսպանյոլին՝ մորթել թեթև եմ ասւոմ, սպանել  քիչա, բառ չկա սրա համար

----------

Սերխիո (15.02.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Կարգին խաղա:
Օնլայն կարող եք նայել՝ *այստեղ:*

----------


## Լեո

Խաղի սկիզբը չեմ նայել: Կասին ինչի՞ համար են կարմիր քարտ տվել:

----------


## Լեո

> հլե  նայեք ՌԵԱԼԸ ինչա անում 10 հոգով եսպանյոլին՝ մորթել թեթև եմ ասւոմ, սպանել  քիչա, բառ չկա սրա համար


Առաջին խաղակեսը չեմ նայել, բայց երկրորդում Ռեալը ո՛չ մորթում էր, ո՛չ սպանում *Է*սպանյոլին: Համարյա հավասար խաղ էր…  :Smile:

----------

Ապե Ջան (14.02.2011)

----------


## Ungrateful

Էս էլ սենց… հաղթեցինք* 0 - 1* :Love: … 10 հոգով ու առանց Կասի:
Տղերքը մեկը մյուսից ընտիր խաղացին: Էն ջահելն էլ մալադեց, դարպասապահը  :Jpit: :

Հ.Գ. Ինձ էլ ա հեռացումը հետաքրքիր, ուշ եմ միացրել  :Unsure: :

----------

Ambrosine (14.02.2011)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Վերջին հույսի խախտման համար: Ինչ է թե ոտքով կպավ ֆուտբոլիստի ոտքին, սա էլ Կասիլյասին անցնելուց հետո ընկավ:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Այսօր մի ակնթարթ դիտելով Էսպանյոլ - Ռեալ Մադրիդ հանդիպումը, խաղադաշտում տեսա Ռեալի երևի թե նոր հարձակվողին, անգլիական Մանչեսթեր Սիթից երևի թե Մադրիդյան Ռեալ տեղափոխված՝ Էմանուել Ադեբայորին:  :Jpit:  

Այնպիսի տպավորություն է, կարծես թանկարժեք ֆուտբոլիսների հավաքածու հավաքելիս լինի այս ակումբը, բայց ցավն էլ էնա, որ մեջը բան չկա, ուղղակի ափսոսա էդքան փողերը, առաջին տեղի էղածն ի՞նչա «Լա Լիգա» - ում, էդ էլ չի կարողանում գրավի:  :Jpit:

----------


## Ungrateful

Սիրում եմ էս գործը.. Խորացեք, ինչ սիրուն ա` ընտիր ա սարքած  :Love:

----------

Ambrosine (15.02.2011), davidus (16.02.2011), Life (16.02.2011), Moonwalker (16.02.2011), Starkiller (16.02.2011), Հենո (20.02.2011), Նաիրուհի (15.02.2011), Սերխիո (15.02.2011)

----------


## Ambrosine

*Մոդերատորական. ուրիշների անձնական կյանքին վերաբերող նկարները ու դրանց վերաբերյալ քննարկումները ջնջվել են: Հաջորդ անգամ նմանատիպ նկարները կհանգեցնեն տուգանայինների: Իսկ սադրիչները կպատժվեն անասելի դաժանությամբ :*

----------

Altair (17.02.2011), Farfalla (16.02.2011), Inna (19.02.2011), Ungrateful (16.02.2011), Լեո (16.02.2011), Նաիրուհի (20.02.2011), Ներսես_AM (16.02.2011), Սերխիո (16.02.2011)

----------


## Ambrosine

Իյը՞… Խաղը չե՞ք նայել  :Think: :

Շնորհավորում եմ բոլորիս: Լավ խաղ էր: Ուրախանում եմ, չգիտեմ էլ՝ ինչի, երբ Բենզեման գոլի հեղինակ է դառնում: Իսկ այն ընթացքից հարվածը, եթե գոլ լիներ, ի՜նչ սիրուն կլիներ  :Rolleyes:   :Jpit: :

----------

Freeman (20.02.2011), Ungrateful (20.02.2011), Նաիրուհի (20.02.2011), Սերխիո (20.02.2011)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Իյը՞… Խաղը չե՞ք նայել :
> 
> Շնորհավորում եմ բոլորիս: Լավ խաղ էր: Ուրախանում եմ, չգիտեմ էլ՝ ինչի, երբ Բենզեման գոլի հեղինակ է դառնում: Իսկ այն ընթացքից հարվածը, եթե գոլ լիներ, ի՜նչ սիրուն կլիներ  :


 :Yahoo: 
Շնորհավո՜ր, ժողովո՜ւրդ... Վերջին 15 րոպեն չեմ նայել հետաքրքիր բան եղե՞լ է...

----------

Ambrosine (20.02.2011)

----------


## Gayl

> Իյը՞… Խաղը չե՞ք նայել :
> 
> Շնորհավորում եմ բոլորիս: Լավ խաղ էր: Ուրախանում եմ, չգիտեմ էլ՝ ինչի, երբ Բենզեման գոլի հեղինակ է դառնում: Իսկ այն ընթացքից հարվածը, եթե գոլ լիներ, ի՜նչ սիրուն կլիներ  :


Իսկ Կասսիլասը լավ խաղա՞ց:

----------


## Gayl

> Շնորհավո՜ր, ժողովո՜ւրդ... Վերջին 15 րոպեն չեմ նայել հետաքրքիր բան եղե՞լ է...


Չէ 2:0 ա վերջացել:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Իսկ Կասսիլասը լավ խաղա՞ց:


Հա, ընտիր  :Jpit: :
Էս էլ ստուգում ես, հա՞:  :Clean:  Ինքը որակազրկված էր  :Jpit: :

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Իսկ Կասսիլասը լավ խաղա՞ց:


Շատ սև ու անհամ հումոր էր, Գայլ  :Angry2:

----------

Altair (20.02.2011)

----------


## Gayl

> Էս էլ ստուգում ես, հա՞:  Ինքը որակազրկված էր :


Հա :LOL:  :LOL: 
Էն վերջին բառը կարայիր չգրեիր  :Tongue: , ես գիտեմ, որ Կասսիլասը տիրապետում է քունֆու մարզաձևին:

----------

Barcamaniac (22.02.2011)

----------


## Gayl

> Շատ սև ու անհամ հումոր էր, Գայլ


Դե լավ ծանր մի տարեք մյուս խաղին խելոքացած կգա :LOL:

----------


## tikopx

REAL ցիների համար միայն :LOL:

----------

Gayl (22.02.2011)

----------


## Ozon



----------

Altair (22.02.2011), Աբելյան (22.02.2011)

----------


## Լեո

> Ուրախանում եմ, չգիտեմ էլ՝ ինչի, երբ Բենզեման գոլի հեղինակ է դառնում:


Դե որովհետև ինքը Ռեալում խաղալու համար բավարար մակարդակ չունի: Եթե լիներ Իգուաինը, Բենզեման հաստատ չէր խաղա հիմնական կազմում, փոխարինման էլ դուրս կգար շատ հազվադեպ: Էնպես որ Բենզեմայի հատ ու կենտ գոլերը երկրպագուներին ուրախացնում են, քանի որ դրանով Բենզեման շաա՜տ չնչին ձևով ապացուցում ա, որ ինքը Ռեալին արժանի ֆուտբոլիստ ա: 

Իմ կարծիքով Բենզեման վատ ֆուտբոլիստ չէ, բայց Ռեալի նման ակումբի համար չէ: Բենզեման շատ լավ կնայվեր Սևիլիայում կամ ասենք Մալյորկայում, բայց ոչ Ռեալում  :Nea:

----------


## Altair

> Դե որովհետև ինքը Ռեալում խաղալու համար բավարար մակարդակ չունի: Եթե լիներ Իգուաինը, Բենզեման հաստատ չէր խաղա հիմնական կազմում, փոխարինման էլ դուրս կգար շատ հազվադեպ: Էնպես որ Բենզեմայի հատ ու կենտ գոլերը երկրպագուներին ուրախացնում են, քանի որ դրանով Բենզեման շաա՜տ չնչին ձևով ապացուցում ա, որ ինքը Ռեալին արժանի ֆուտբոլիստ ա: 
> 
> Իմ կարծիքով Բենզեման վատ ֆուտբոլիստ չէ, բայց Ռեալի նման ակումբի համար չէ: Բենզեման շատ լավ կնայվեր Սևիլիայում կամ ասենք Մալյորկայում, բայց ոչ Ռեալում


Բարսելոնում էլ վատ չէր երեվա , ուղակի Ռեալում իրան չէն գնահատու:

----------


## Gayl

> Բարսելոնում էլ վատ չէր երեվա , ուղակի Ռեալում իրան չէն գնահատու:


Էնքան արիք որ գրեմ :Angry2: 
Մեսսի եթե կարող ես բացատրի ինչ է ասել չեն գնահատում:
Լեո ուրեմն կան ֆուտբոլիստներ, ովքեր չեն կարողանում համակերպվել տվյալ ակումբի խաղաոճին ու խաղը չի ստացվում, Իբրաի նման հզորագույն հարձակվողը, ով փայլում էր Ինտեռում չկարողացավ խաղալ Բարսայում, բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ նրա տեղը ասենք ամենաշատը Նապոլին ա կամ Վալենսիան:Ռեալը վաճառեց՝ Ռոբեն և Սնեյդեր, բայց բոլորս տեսանք, որ  այլ հզորագույն ակումբներում և իրենց սեփական հավաքականներում ինչ արեցին: Քո կարծիքով Պեդրոի տեղը որտեղ ա՞ :Wink: , էն մարդու խաղը Բարսայում քչից շատից ստացվում ա, բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ եթե գնա Ատլետիկո Մադրիդ հիմնական կազմի ֆուտբոլիստ կլինի:
Եվ մի մոռացեք, որ Բենզեմայի անունը առանց Ռեալի ա թնդացել ու օրինակ ես Բենզեմային հաստատ Ռեալից չգիտեմ, ինքը հզոր ֆուտբոլիստ ա ու արժանիա ամենագրանտ ակումբներում խաղալու:

----------

Moonwalker (23.02.2011), Սերխիո (23.02.2011)

----------


## Լեո

> Բարսելոնում էլ վատ չէր երեվա , ուղակի Ռեալում իրան չէն գնահատու:


Ապեր դու Բարսելոնայի խաղին ծանո՞թ ես  :Think:   :Shok:  Ի՜նչ Բենզեմա, ի՜նչ կարմիր աքլոր  :Bad:

----------

Yellow Raven (23.02.2011), Ներսես_AM (23.02.2011)

----------


## Լեո

> Էնքան արիք որ գրեմ
> Մեսսի եթե կարող ես բացատրի ինչ է ասել չեն գնահատում:
> Լեո ուրեմն կան ֆուտբոլիստներ, ովքեր չեն կարողանում համակերպվել տվյալ ակումբի խաղաոճին ու խաղը չի ստացվում, Իբրաի նման հզորագույն հարձակվողը, ով փայլում էր Ինտեռում չկարողացավ խաղալ Բարսայում, բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ նրա տեղը ասենք ամենաշատը Նապոլին ա կամ Վալենսիան:Ռեալը վաճառեց՝ Ռոբեն և Սնեյդեր, բայց բոլորս տեսանք, որ  այլ հզորագույն ակումբներում և իրենց սեփական հավաքականներում ինչ արեցին: Քո կարծիքով Պեդրոի տեղը որտեղ ա՞, էն մարդու խաղը Բարսայում քչից շատից ստացվում ա, բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ եթե գնա Ատլետիկո Մադրիդ հիմնական կազմի ֆուտբոլիստ կլինի:
> Եվ մի մոռացեք, որ Բենզեմայի անունը առանց Ռեալի ա թնդացել ու օրինակ ես Բենզեմային հաստատ Ռեալից չգիտեմ, ինքը հզոր ֆուտբոլիստ ա ու արժանիա ամենագրանտ ակումբներում խաղալու:


Ու դու էլ ուրախ կլինեիր իրեն Արսենալում տեսնել....

----------

Altair (24.02.2011), Ապե Ջան (24.02.2011)

----------


## Gayl

> Ու դու էլ ուրախ կլինեիր իրեն Արսենալում տեսնել....


Կոնկրետ այս պահին Արսենալը հարձակվողի կարիք չունի, տղերքը բոլորն էլ հոյակապ մարզավիճակում են, բայց եթե մի կես տարի հետ գնանք ապա այո կցանկանայի:

----------


## Լեո

> Կոնկրետ այս պահին Արսենալը հարձակվողի կարիք չունի, տղերքը բոլորն էլ հոյակապ մարզավիճակում են, բայց եթե մի կես տարի հետ գնանք ապա այո կցանկանայի:


 Դե ուրեմն հուրախություն Արսենալի` Վենգերը քեզ նման չի մտածում  :Smile:

----------


## Gayl

> Դե ուրեմն հուրախություն Արսենալի` Վենգերը քեզ նման չի մտածում


Վենգերը ընդհանրապես ոչ մի հզոր մարզչի նման չի մտածում, էս քանի տարի ա նա խաղացողների վրա աստղաբաշխական թվեր չի ծախսում և դա այն դեպքում որ Արսենալը աշխարհի երրորդ ամենահարուստ ակումբն է, իհարկե դա ժամանակավոր բնույթ է կրում, բայց երբ Արսենալը այդ հսկայական ծախսերի տակից դուրս գա նորից ակումբը կփայլի լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստներով:

----------


## Սերխիո

Արսենալի աղքատիկ տրանսֆերները  միայն կապված են Արսենալի պարտքերի հետ, որոնք կուտակվել են <<էյմիրեյթս>> ստադիոնի շինարարության հետ, ու երբեք չհավատաք,որ կա աշխարհում մի մարզիչ ,ոչ չի ուզենա գնել Ռոնալդու, Մեսսի կամ Կասիլյաս ,թեկուզ նրա  անունը լինի Արսեն Վենգեր...

----------


## Gayl

> Արսենալի աղքատիկ տրանսֆերները  միայն կապված են Արսենալի պարտքերի հետ, որոնք կուտակվել են <<էյմիրեյթս>> ստադիոնի շինարարության հետ, ու երբեք չհավատաք,որ կա աշխարհում մի մարզիչ ,ոչ չի ուզենա գնել Ռոնալդու, Մեսսի կամ Կասիլյաս ,թեկուզ նրա  անունը լինի Արսեն Վենգեր...





> բայց երբ Արսենալը այդ հսկայական ծախսերի տակից դուրս գա նորից ակումբը կփայլի լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստներով


Նույն բանը ասացինք, ես ծախսեր ասելով հենց դա նկատի ունեի:
Եվ չգիտեմ այնպիսի մարզչի ով կարող է այդ հսկայական բուրգը քանդել և փորձել նորից կառուցել, շատ շուտով Վենգերը քանդածը հետ կհավաքի

----------


## Altair

> Էնքան արիք որ գրեմ
> Մեսսի եթե կարող ես բացատրի ինչ է ասել չեն գնահատում:
> Լեո ուրեմն կան ֆուտբոլիստներ, ովքեր չեն կարողանում համակերպվել տվյալ ակումբի խաղաոճին ու խաղը չի ստացվում, Իբրաի նման հզորագույն հարձակվողը, ով փայլում էր Ինտեռում չկարողացավ խաղալ Բարսայում, բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ նրա տեղը ասենք ամենաշատը Նապոլին ա կամ Վալենսիան:Ռեալը վաճառեց՝ Ռոբեն և Սնեյդեր, բայց բոլորս տեսանք, որ  այլ հզորագույն ակումբներում և իրենց սեփական հավաքականներում ինչ արեցին: Քո կարծիքով Պեդրոի տեղը որտեղ ա՞, էն մարդու խաղը Բարսայում քչից շատից ստացվում ա, բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ եթե գնա Ատլետիկո Մադրիդ հիմնական կազմի ֆուտբոլիստ կլինի:
> Եվ մի մոռացեք, որ Բենզեմայի անունը առանց Ռեալի ա թնդացել ու օրինակ ես Բենզեմային հաստատ Ռեալից չգիտեմ, ինքը հզոր ֆուտբոլիստ ա ու արժանիա ամենագրանտ ակումբներում խաղալու:


Բա ինչի՞ համար Բենզեման հիմնական կազմում չի , երբ Հիգուայինն վնասվածք չուներ :
Պեդռոնել ի տարբերություն Բենզեմայի Բարսելոնի դպրոցիցա հելել ոչ թե արդեն  հայտնի դառած են առել :

----------


## Altair

> Ապեր դու Բարսելոնայի խաղին ծանո՞թ ես   Ի՜նչ Բենզեմա, ի՜նչ կարմիր աքլոր


Աքլորնել ա պարապում :

----------


## Gayl

> Բա ինչի՞ համար Բենզեման հիմնական կազմում չի , երբ Հիգուայինն վնասվածք չուներ :


Երբ ֆուտբոլիստի խաղը չի ստացվում և մյուսի մոտ ավելի լավ ա ստացվում տվյալ թիմում ուրեմն նա չի խաղում:



> Պեդռոնել ի տարբերություն Բենզեմայի Բարսելոնի դպրոցիցա հելել ոչ թե արդեն  հայտնի դառած են առել :


Հարգելիս ես գիտեմ Պեդռոն որտեղից ա եղել:

----------


## gegham2010

> Ինչքան հասկացա` հարցը ինձ չի վերաբերվում,բայց ես էլ կպատասխանեմ / իրականում *ֆուտբոլ* շատ եմ սիրում,կատակը մի կողմ /... 
> 
> Ռեալ Մադրիդի 70 տոկոսին վաղու~ց պետք է թոշակի ուղարկեն  ...
>  Պակասում են նոր,երիտասարդ դեմքեր...


դե հենա 2 հոգու բերեցին մեկա ԲԱՌՍԱՍ միշտ ել պատվով տակից դուրսա գալի

----------

Altair (26.02.2011)

----------


## Սերխիո

Մեր Մոուն լավն ա :Hands Up:

----------

Ambrosine (25.02.2011), Freeman (25.02.2011), Gayl (25.02.2011), Moonwalker (25.02.2011), Starkiller (26.02.2011), Ungrateful (25.02.2011), Մանուլ (26.02.2011), Նաիրուհի (26.02.2011)

----------


## Altair

> Մեր Մոուն լավն ա


Կյանքի մեջ մի անգամ երեխայի գուրգուրեց , իսկ Գվարդիոլը տարին մի 5 անգամ օգնությունա ուղարկում :

----------


## piacere

> Կյանքի մեջ մի անգամ երեխայի գուրգուրեց , իսկ Գվարդիոլը տարին մի 5 անգամ օգնությունա ուղարկում :


Հերիք ա իրենց սրբի կերպարանքով ներկայացնեք: Մի խումբ անջատողականներ չե՞ն ընդամենը:

----------


## Altair

> Հերիք ա իրենց սրբի կերպարանքով ներկայացնեք: Մի խումբ անջատողականներ չե՞ն ընդամենը:


Մի շարունակի «UNICEF»-ի մասին տենց բան ասողը կամ բարեգործական առաքելության մասնակցող մարդու մասին տենց բան ասողը պիտի լուրջ պատճառ ունենա,ոչ թե անկապ:

----------

Gayl (26.02.2011)

----------


## piacere

> Մի շարունակի «UNICEF»-ի մասին տենց բան ասողը կամ բարեգործական առաքելության մասնակցող մարդու մասին տենց բան ասողը պիտի լուրջ պատճառ ունենա,ոչ թե անկապ:



Օյ օյ օյ հուզվեցի որ Unicef ի ծրագրերին ա մասնակցում կամ այլ բարեգործական ծրագրերի: Իր բարիությունից չի մասնակցում PR-ի լավ միջոց ա ընդամենը:

----------


## Ambrosine

*Մոդերատորական. Մեսսի ջան, քո տարիքը էստեղ ոչ ոք չշահարկեց, որ դու միանգամից դա նշեցիր: Մեկ էլ, քանի որ ամենամեծը ես եմ, պահանջում եմ դադարեցնել էս տարիքային օֆֆտոպը:
Թեմայից դուրս գրառումները շուտով կջնջվեն:

հ.գ. Մեսսի, էդ երբվանի՞ց է ինչ-որ մեկից խոսելը կամ նրա գործունեությունը քննարկելը բամբասել դարձել: Փաստորեն, առավոտից իրիկուն բամբասանքով ենք զբաղված : Ինչևէ, էս մարդը նկատի ուներ Բարսելոնան ու մարզչին, ոչ թե Unicef-ը:
Մնացեք, թեմայի շրջանակներում:*

----------

Gayl (26.02.2011)

----------


## Gayl

Դեպորտիվո-Ռեալ Մադրիդ խաղում 80 րոպեից ավելա գոլազուրկ ֆուտբոլա գնում, խաղին հազիվ մի 10 րոպե բան ա մնացել, բայց կհաղթի: 
Մարդ տոտո նստած լիներ ստավկա դներ:

----------

Altair (27.02.2011)

----------


## Լեո

Տեսա՞ք՝ ինչ դիրքից Բենզեման չկարողացավ գրավել դարպասը  :Shok:  Ընդամենը մի քանի սանտիմետր և դատարկ դարպաս....

Ճիշտ եմ ասում էլի, որ Բենզեման Ռեալում սովորական կարմիր աքլոր ա:

----------

Altair (27.02.2011)

----------


## Gayl

> Տեսա՞ք՝ ինչ դիրքից Բենզեման չկարողացավ գրավել դարպասը  Ընդամենը մի քանի սանտիմետր և դատարկ դարպաս....
> 
> Ճիշտ եմ ասում էլի, որ Բենզեման Ռեալում սովորական կարմիր աքլոր ա:


Մեսսին չկարողացավ շաաատ հարմար դիրքից գրավել Արսի դարպասը, Իգուայինը անցյալ տարի չկարողացավ գրավել Լիոնի դատարկ դարպասը, քանի՞ հատ ես ուզում ասեմ, վռազում են ու չի ստացվում, դա չի նշանակում, որ Բենզեման էշ ա:

----------


## Լեո

> Մեսսին չկարողացավ շաաատ հարմար դիրքից գրավել Արսի դարպասը, Իգուայինը անցյալ տարի չկարողացավ գրավել Լիոնի դատարկ դարպասը, քանի՞ հատ ես ուզում ասեմ, վռազում են ու չի ստացվում, դա չի նշանակում, որ Բենզեման էշ ա:


Եթե խաղի վերջին 10 րոպեները նայել ես, պիտի որ ինձ հետ համաձայնես  :Xeloq: 

Ընդ որում Բենզեման էշ չէ, ես տենց բան չեմ ասել: Բենզեման աքլոր ա  :Jpit:

----------

Yellow Raven (27.02.2011)

----------


## Gayl

Լավ մի բան էլ ասեմ ու ֆսյո(երևի :LOL: ), Ռեալը չկարողացավ հաղթել, բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ թիմ չի կամ չգիտեմ ինչեր, ուղղակի անհնար ա միայն հաղթել ու հաղթել, դա ֆիզիկապես իրագործելի չի, Իսպանիայի առաջնությունը իրականում շատ դաժան առաջնություն է, այստեղ մեկ երկու խաղը ճակատագրական է, այստեղ նիչյա խաղալը հակառակորդին առաջ է մղում :Shok: :
Ռեալը թույլ չի, շատ ուժեղա, բայց Բարսան այս պահին շատ ավելի ուժեղ ա:

----------

Yellow Raven (27.02.2011), Լեո (27.02.2011)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Արա բայց ոնց եմ ես Բենզեմային սիրում  :Love: 

Յանի ինչի չի Ադեբայորին դրա տեղը խաղացնում հիմնական կազմում չեմ հասկանում, ախր լրիվ խոտ ա է:

----------

Լեո (27.02.2011)

----------


## Gayl

> Եթե խաղի վերջին 10 րոպեները նայել ես, պիտի որ ինձ հետ համաձայնես 
> 
> Ընդ որում Բենզեման էշ չէ, ես տենց բան չեմ ասել: Բենզեման աքլոր ա


Ապեր պատահում ա, ու՞մ մոտ չի ստացվում, ամենաշատը սենց կայֆոտ բաները Իբրայի մոտ էր ստացվում :LOL: 
Կարևորը պետք է հասկանալ, թե նա իրականում ինչի է ընդունակ, իսկ Բենզեման կարգին տղայա :LOL:

----------


## Լեո

Ես էլ մի բան ասեմ ու ֆյսո  :Jpit: 

Ես չեմ ասում, որ Ռեալը թիմ չէ: Ռեալը թիմ ա, շատ ու շատ թիմերից լավ թիմ ա: Ուղղակի վերջին տարիներին մեղմ ասած թիմն իր լավագույն մարզավիճակում չէ: Մեկ էլ Ռեալին շատ ա խանգարում մեծ փողերի հետ խաղերը:

----------

Gayl (27.02.2011)

----------


## Enigmatic

Խաղը շատ լարված ու դիտարժան էր, Ռեալը ընտիր խաղ ցույց տվեց, մենակ թե գժվելու բանա, տենց լավ խաղան ու գոլ չխփեն, Պեպեն ապրի, այ Ռոնալդուն իրոք ոնցոր թե արդեն հոգնելա :Sad:

----------

Նաիրուհի (27.02.2011)

----------


## Gayl

> Մեկ էլ Ռեալին շատ ա խանգարում մեծ փողերի հետ խաղերը:


+1: Էտ որ հաստատ տենց ա:

----------


## Լեո

> Կարևորը պետք է հասկանալ, թե նա իրականում ինչի է ընդունակ, իսկ Բենզեման կարգին տղայա


 Մտածում ես Ռեալի թշնամիների նման  :Jpit:  Ռեալին բարի կամեցողները Բենզեմայի շուտափույթ հեռանալ են մաղթում ակումբին, իսկ դու...  :Lol2:

----------


## Gayl

> Խաղը շատ լարված ու դիտարժան էր, Ռեալը ընտիր խաղ ցույց տվեց, մենակ թե գժվելու բանա, տենց լավ խաղան ու գոլ չխփեն, Պեպեն ապրի, այ Ռոնալդուն իրոք ոնցոր թե արդեն հոգնելա


Միայն Ռոնալդուն չի հոգնել, ախր տղերքը շատ են հոգնում էս կարգի մթնոլորտից, Ռոնալդուն սովոր չի ամեն խաղին թույն խաղ ա ու ամեն խաղին հախթանակ պարգևի իր թիմին, այդպիսի հրաշքներ չեն լինում, հեսա էն Մոուիին էլ ընդեղ են բզկտելու:

----------


## Gayl

> Մտածում ես Ռեալի թշնամիների նման  Ռեալին բարի կամեցողները Բենզեմայի շուտափույթ հեռանալ են մաղթում ակումբին, իսկ դու...


Թաքնված Բարսի ֆանատ եմ :LOL:  :LOL:

----------

Yellow Raven (27.02.2011), Լեո (27.02.2011)

----------


## Լեո

> Թաքնված Բարսի ֆանատ եմ


Բարսայի ֆանատ դառնալը շաբլոն ա դարձել  :Lol2:

----------


## Gayl

> Բարսայի ֆանատ դառնալը շաբլոն ա դարձել


Բայց իսկականից տենց ա, ով ուզում ա իրան ցույց տա, որ ինքը ֆուտբոլ սիրում ա(բայց հազարից մեկ, էն էլ 10 րոպեովա խաղը նայում), ասում ա Բարսը իմ թիմն ա, բայց անգամ Չավիի ամպուլան չգիտի :LOL:  ,  իսկ իսկական ֆուտբոլից հասկացողը Արսենալ ա բալետ անում կամ անգլիական ցանկացած թիմ :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Լեո

> Բայց իսկականից տենց ա, ով ուզում ա իրան ցույց տա, որ ինքը ֆուտբոլ սիրում ա(բայց հազարից մեկ, էն էլ 10 րոպեովա խաղը նայում), ասում ա Բարսը իմ թիմն ա, բայց անգամ Չավիի ամպուլան չգիտի ,  իսկ իսկական ֆուտբոլից հասկացողը Արսենալ ա բալետ անում կամ անգլիական ցանկացած թիմ


Ուզում՞ ես ասել, որ եթե ես դառնամ Բիրմինգհեմի երկրպագու, կսկսես ահավոր հարգել ինձ  :LOL:

----------


## Gayl

> Ուզում՞ ես ասել, որ եթե ես դառնամ Բիրմինգհեմի երկրպագու, կսկսես ահավոր հարգել ինձ


Ես էլի եմ հարգում:
Ավելին ասեմ եթե Բիրմինհեմի մանկապատանեկանի երկրպագու լինես էլի նույն ռեակցիան ինձանից սպասի :LOL: , բայց քեզ խորհուրդ եմ տալիս Նյուքասլից սկսես, էտ թիմին էլ եմ շատ սիրում մի քանի տարի Տոտենհեմի նման թիմա դառնալու:

----------


## Լեո

> Ես էլի եմ հարգում:


 :Hi: 




> Ավելին ասեմ եթե Բիրմինհեմի մանկապատանեկանի երկրպագու լինես էլի նույն ռեակցիան ինձանից սպասի, բայց քեզ խորհուրդ եմ տալիս Նյուքասլից սկսես, էտ թիմին էլ եմ շատ սիրում մի քանի տարի Տոտենհեմի նման թիմա դառնալու:


Չէ, լավ ա, Նյուքասլ-մյուքասլ չեմ ուզում, մերսի: Անգլիական թիմերից ես եղել եմ ու մնում եմ Արսենալի երկրպագու  :Tongue:

----------

Gayl (27.02.2011), Yellow Raven (27.02.2011)

----------


## Սերխիո

> Արա բայց ոնց եմ ես Բենզեմային սիրում 
> 
> Յանի ինչի չի Ադեբայորին դրա տեղը խաղացնում հիմնական կազմում չեմ հասկանում, ախր լրիվ խոտ ա է:


ստացվումա ոչինչ ,ես չեմ բողոքում, Բենզեման կարգին տղայա :Hands Up: ,այ իսկանա յոնջա ձեր մասկերանոն ա , էլ չասեմ անասնակեր չիգրինսկուն ինչքնա եմ սիրել...
չեմ կարծում, թե Լիոնի խաղից հետո  սենց բան ասեիր,իսկ ամնե խաղից հետո սխալ ա ֆուտբոլիստին պիտակավորել կամ փառաբանել, բացի դա, երբ հանդիպումը չի ստացվում, ինքը չի դառնում կռկիչի կարգի հարձակվող...Ոչինչ ստացվումա...

----------

Gayl (27.02.2011)

----------


## Լեո

> ...երբ հանդիպումը չի ստացվում, ինքը չի դառնում կռկիչի կարգի հարձակվող...Ոչինչ ստացվումա...


 Իսկ փորձե՞լ ես Կրկիչի փոխարեն Պեդրոյի հետ համեմատել  :Think:  Որ համեմատես, կտեսնես, որ Բեզեման Պեդրոյի կեսից միիի քիչ ա պակաս  :Wink:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Միայն Ռոնալդուն չի հոգնել, ախր տղերքը շատ են հոգնում էս կարգի մթնոլորտից, Ռոնալդուն սովոր չի ամեն խաղին թույն խաղ ա ու ամեն խաղին հախթանակ պարգևի իր թիմին, այդպիսի հրաշքներ չեն լինում, հեսա էն Մոուիին էլ ընդեղ են բզկտելու:


ընդհանրապես հոգնածության նշույլ չկար, շատ դինամիկ խաղ էր, մանավանդ են տեմպը որ տալիս են վերջի 10 րոպեում, ետ արդեն ապացույց ա...
ուղղակի հերթական անգամ երկու շտանգա ու մի 6-7  հատ կարգին սեյվ.... Հա մեկել մի հատ չկայացած պենալ

----------


## Սերխիո

> Իսկ փորձե՞լ ես Կրկիչի փոխարեն Պեդրոյի հետ համեմատել  Որ համեմատես, կտեսնես, որ Բեզեման Պեդրոյի կեսից միիի քիչ ա պակաս


սխալվում ես Պեդռոն թպրտում ա մենակ  բարսայում ,են էլ մեսսիի հովանու ներքո, ինքը եթե գնա Չելսի կա Մ.Յ, հաստատ Տերիի կամ Ֆերդինանդի բուծի մաքրողի դերը կստանձնի... Ետ  ա  կլասը 
Իսկ Քարիմը եթե գնա  վերոհիշյալ ակումբները., կդառնա  առաջատար հարձակվող ու  մի չըռթ  անգամ մի կասկածի ...Ինքը իսպանական ֆուտբոլին  ա դժվար հարմարվոմ...

----------


## Լեո

> սխալվում ես Պեդռոն թպրտում ա մենակ  բարսայում ,են էլ մեսսիի հովանու ներքո, ինքը եթե գնա Չելսի կա Մ.Յ, հաստատ Տերիի կամ Ֆերդինանդի բուծի մաքրողի դերը կստանձնի... Ետ  ա  կլասը 
> Իսկ Քարիմը եթե գնա  վերոհիշյալ ակումբները., կդառնա  առաջատար հարձակվող ու  մի չըռթ  անգամ մի կասկածի ...Ինքը իսպանական ֆուտբոլին  ա դժվար հարմարվոմ...


Դե՞մ չես լինի, եթե իմ սիրելի սմայլիկից մի հատ դնեմ --->  :Lol2:

----------

Yellow Raven (27.02.2011)

----------


## Gayl

> ընդհանրապես հոգնածության նշույլ չկար, շատ դինամիկ խաղ էր, մանավանդ են տեմպը որ տալիս են վերջի 10 րոպեում, ետ արդեն ապացույց ա...
> ուղղակի հերթական անգամ երկու շտանգա ու մի 6-7  հատ կարգին սեյվ.... Հա մեկել մի հատ չկայացած պենալ


Ապեր  շտանգեք շաաաատ խաղերին են լինում, դա ոչինչ չի ասում, ցանկացած խաղի ակտիվության գագաթնակետը վերջին 10 րոպենա, բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ նրանք 80 րոպե չեն խաղացել ու հոգնած չեն  :Wink:  : Եթե կարծում ես Ռեալը կամ աշխարհի ցանկացած ակումբ կարող է մեկ մրցաշրջան տեմպը նույնը պահել ապա դու հաստատ սխալվում ես, աշխարհում այդպիսի ակումբ չկա, իսկ այդ գոլային դրվագները չի նշանակում, որ Ռեալը արեց առավելագույնը, եթե կարծում ես, որ Ռեալը ընդամենը սա է ուրեմն կներես, բայց Ռեալը չի կարող գերակումբ համարվել  :Wink:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Ապեր  շտանգեք շաաաատ խաղերին են լինում, դա ոչինչ չի ասում, ցանկացած խաղի ակտիվության գագաթնակետը վերջին 10 րոպենա, բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ նրանք 80 րոպե չեն խաղացել ու հոգնած չեն  : Եթե կարծում ես Ռեալը կամ աշխարհի ցանկացած ակումբ կարող է մեկ մրցաշրջան տեմպը նույնը պահել ապա դու հաստատ սխալվում ես, աշխարհում այդպիսի ակումբ չկա, իսկ այդ գոլային դրվագները չի նշանակում, որ Ռեալը արեց առավելագույնը, եթե կարծում ես, որ Ռեալը ընդամենը սա է ուրեմն կներես, բայց Ռեալը չի կարող գերակումբ համարվել


ասածիս իմաստը են ա, որ եթե մի պատահական գոլ էլ լիներ, հիմա Լեոն սեխ չէր ուզի,  անիմաստ տեղը Բենզեմային չէին քննադատի,թեկուզ և գոլը հեղինակեր Պեպեն, էս խոսակցությունն տեղն էլ` Լեոն կշնորհավորեր ինձ հերթական  երեք միավոր կապակցությամբ...Ստեղ Խոսքը են մասին չէր ,թե ինչի ա ընդունակ Ռեալը...

----------

Լեո (27.02.2011)

----------


## Լեո

> ասածիս իմաստը են ա, որ եթե մի պատահական գոլ էլ լիներ, հիմա Լեոն սեխ չէր ուզի,  անիմաստ տեղը Բենզեմային չէին քննադատի,թեկուզ և գոլը հեղինակեր Պեպեն, էս խոսակցությունն տեղն էլ` Լեոն կշնորհավորեր ինձ հերթական  երեք միավոր կապակցությամբ...Ստեղ Խոսքը են մասին չէր ,թե ինչի ա ընդունակ Ռեալը...


 Բայց ոչինչ, որ ես սեխ չէի ուզում  :Pardon:   :Lol2:

----------


## Gayl

> ասածիս իմաստը են ա, որ եթե մի պատահական գոլ էլ լիներ, հիմա Լեոն սեխ չէր ուզի,  անիմաստ տեղը Բենզեմային չէին քննադատի,թեկուզ և գոլը հեղինակեր Պեպեն, էս խոսակցությունն տեղն էլ` Լեոն կշնորհավորեր ինձ հերթական  երեք միավոր կապակցությամբ...Ստեղ Խոսքը են մասին չէր ,թե ինչի ա ընդունակ Ռեալը...


Իսկ իմ ասածն էն էր, որ եթե հերթական գոլը լիներ ապա դա չէր նշանակի, որ Ռեալը չի հոգնել: Բարսան անցյալ խաղին հաղթեց, բայց ուժասպառ էր եղել Արսի խաղից, իսկ հիմա  նորից վերականգնվում է:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Դե՞մ չես լինի, եթե իմ սիրելի սմայլիկից մի հատ դնեմ --->


Լեո, ձեր թիմում կլասով ֆուտբոլիստ են `Մեսսին, Վիլյան, Չավին, ինեսա ու ալվ*էշը*, րո եղանակ են  փոխում...
Ես քեզ դեռ կհիշեցնեմ կատալոնական փուչիկ ֆուտբոլիստներ մասին, որոնցով հմայվում ես :Wink:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Բայց ոչինչ, որ ես սեխ չէի ուզում


դե հասկացանք ,որ սեքս էիր ուզում ասեյիր, ես էլ քողարկաված գրեցի, քանի որ սեխից հետո չեն ծխում...
Հ.գ.
մի քիչ  առիթ տամ օֆֆտոպի, քեզ արգելափակի Աստղը :LOL:

----------

Լեո (27.02.2011)

----------


## Լեո

> Լեո, ձեր թիմում կլասով ֆուտբոլիստ են `Մեսսին, Վիլյան, Չավին, Ինեստան ու Ալվեշը, րո եղանակ են  փոխում...


 + Բուսկետս  :Yes:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> ստացվումա ոչինչ ,ես չեմ բողոքում, Բենզեման կարգին տղայա,այ իսկանա յոնջա ձեր մասկերանոն ա , էլ չասեմ անասնակեր չիգրինսկուն ինչքնա եմ սիրել...
> չեմ կարծում, թե Լիոնի խաղից հետո  սենց բան ասեիր,իսկ ամնե խաղից հետո սխալ ա ֆուտբոլիստին պիտակավորել կամ փառաբանել, բացի դա, երբ հանդիպումը չի ստացվում, ինքը չի դառնում կռկիչի կարգի հարձակվող...Ոչինչ ստացվումա...


Պատից կախած հրացանն էլ ա տարին մեկ կրակում: Իսկ որ հաշվենք թե քանի հատ հարուր տոկոսանոց ա փչացրել էս տարի, թիվ ու համար չկա: Ու եթե դու համարում ես որ քո երկրպագած թիմի կլասիկ իննը համարի դիրքում խաղացող ֆուտբոլիստը կարա ամբողջ առաջնությունում երեք հատ գոլ խփի, ու էտ նորմալ ա, ես ընդհանրապես պրոբլեմ չունեմ:  :Smile:  
Լիոնի հետ խաղը անկապ խաղ էր, երկու հատ անկապ գոլով, մի եսիմինչ չարեց էտ գոլը խփելու համար: Ես կոնկրետ մի խաղի համար չեմ ասում, ամբողջ իրա անցկացվող սեզոնն եմ նայում, չեմպիոնության ձգտող թիմի իննը համար չի ինքը:

----------

Լեո (27.02.2011)

----------


## Gayl

> Պատից կախած հրացանն էլ ա տարին մեկ կրակում: Իսկ որ հաշվենք թե քանի հատ հարուր տոկոսանոց ա փչացրել էս տարի, թիվ ու համար չկա: Ու եթե դու համարում ես որ քո երկրպագած թիմի կլասիկ իննը համարի դիրքում խաղացող ֆուտբոլիստը կարա ամբողջ առաջնությունում երեք հատ գոլ խփի, ու էտ նորմալ ա, ես ընդհանրապես պրոբլեմ չունեմ:  
> Լիոնի հետ խաղը անկապ խաղ էր, երկու հատ անկապ գոլով, մի եսիմինչ չարեց էտ գոլը խփելու համար: Ես կոնկրետ մի խաղի համար չեմ ասում, ամբողջ իրա անցկացվող սեզոնն եմ նայում, չեմպիոնության ձգտող թիմի իննը համար չի ինքը:


Ներսես_AM ջան վայելիր:



Ապեր եթե ուզում ես խոսամ այս հրաշալի (առանց ծաղրանքի) ֆուտբոլիստից, բայց Բարսայում անցկացրած խաղերի մասին գրեմ:
Անցյալ տարի Արսենալի խաղին Բարսան տուգանային վաստակեց գնդակին մոտեցավ Իբրան և ռուս կամենտատրը խփելուց առաջ բառացի այսպիսի արտահայտություն արեց.
«Եթե չլիներ Իբրահիմովիչը ես կասեի, որ վտանգավոր է»  :Wink:  :

Բենզեման հիմնական կազմի ֆուտբոլիստ չի, իրա խաղը չի ստացվում, բայց դա չի նշանակում որ իրա կլասսը էնքան ցածր ա, որ Ռեալին արժանի չի:

----------

Սերխիո (27.02.2011)

----------


## Altair

> *Մոդերատորական. Մեսսի ջան, քո տարիքը էստեղ ոչ ոք չշահարկեց, որ դու միանգամից դա նշեցիր: Մեկ էլ, քանի որ ամենամեծը ես եմ, պահանջում եմ դադարեցնել էս տարիքային օֆֆտոպը:
> Թեմայից դուրս գրառումները շուտով կջնջվեն:
> 
> հ.գ. Մեսսի, էդ երբվանի՞ց է ինչ-որ մեկից խոսելը կամ նրա գործունեությունը քննարկելը բամբասել դարձել: Փաստորեն, առավոտից իրիկուն բամբասանքով ենք զբաղված : Ինչևէ, էս մարդը նկատի ուներ Բարսելոնան ու մարզչին, ոչ թե Unicef-ը:
> Մնացեք, թեմայի շրջանակներում:*


Առանց փաստերի խոսալը բանբասանք ա:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Լեո, ձեր թիմում կլասով ֆուտբոլիստ են `Մեսսին, Վիլյան, Չավին, ինեսա ու ալվ*էշը*, րո եղանակ են  փոխում...
> Ես քեզ դեռ կհիշեցնեմ կատալոնական փուչիկ ֆուտբոլիստներ մասին, որոնցով հմայվում ես


Հա, ճիշտ ա, էն մնացածը հեչ կլաս չունեն: Մնացածի տեղը Գանձասարում խաղալն ա: :Jpit: )) Պիկեն, Պույոլը, Աբիդալը, Պեդրոն ու մյուսները ֆուտբոլից բեյխաբար մարդիկ են… Ուղղակի զարմանալի ա, որ Բարսելոնայի պես մեծ թիմը չի ուղարկում դրանց Գանձասար: Ստե հաստատ մի բան կա:

Բա հենց թիմի ու մարզչի մեծությունն էլ այն  է, որ երիտասարդ ու աստղ չհանդիսացող ֆուտբոլիստներից այնպիսի թիմ է ստեղծում, որը սաղին քանդում, չուլ ա սարքում, այդ թվում՝ աստղերից ու յուրաքանչյուրը մի քանի տասնյակ միլիոն գին ունեցող ֆուտբոլիստներից հավաքած Ռեալի Մադրիդին, որը, ունենալով այնպիսի «կլասս» ունեցող ֆուտբոլիստներ ( :Jpit: )), ինչպիսիք են Ռոնալդուն (մի քանի տասնյակ միլիոն), Կական (մի քանի տասնյակ միլիոն), Բենզեման (մի քանի տասնյակ միլիոն), Օզիլը (մի քանի տասնյակ միլիոն), Կարվալյուն (մի երկու տասնյակ միլիոն), Ռամոսը (մի քանի տասնյակ միլիոն), Ալոնսոն (մի քանի տասնյակ միլիոն) ու մնացածները, չի կարողանում հաղթել խեղճ ու կրակ Դեպորին կամ Լիոնին ու հըլը մի հատ էլ 5:0 խայտառակ ձևով կրվում ա ընդամենը 4 հատ կլասս ունեցող ֆուտբոլիստներից (որոնք Բարսելոնայում են դարձել կլասս ունեցող, այլ ոչ թե ամեն մեկին 80 միլիոն են տվել) բաղկացած տուֆտա Բարսելոնին (եթե ուզում ես, կարամ Բարսելոնան փոքրատառով գրեմ. ահա՝ բարսելոնա, դաժե այ սենց՝ բարսելոնա)…

ինիեստա, մեսսի, չավի, ալվ*եզ*
բայց դե ի ուրախություն մեզ՝ Բարսելոնայի երկրպագուներիս,  ու ի տխրություն, ի ցավս և ի նախանձ Ձեզ՝ Ռեալի երկրպագուներիդ, թիմի կամ ֆուտբոլիստների անունները փոքրատառով գրելուց կամ էլ ոչ օբյեկտիվ ու չհիմնավորված հարյուրավոր ֆուտբոլային վերլուծություններից, Ռեալը չի ուժեղանում, Բարսան էլ չի թուլանում… :Jpit: )) Ռեալը նույն անկապ թիմն ա՝ չնայվող ու տգեղ կամ տգետ ֆուտբոլով, իսկ Բարսան ամենագեղեցիկ ֆուտբոլը ցուցադրող թիմն է, որին ֆուտբոլից հասկացող բոլոր մարդիկ համարում են աշխարհի լավագույն թիմը այսօր:

----------

Altair (27.02.2011), Yellow Raven (27.02.2011), Լեո (27.02.2011), Ներսես_AM (27.02.2011)

----------


## Լեո

Մարկիզ, ամէն  :Angel: 

Ի դեպ Ռեալի բոլոր իսկական երկրպագուներն էլ (նկատի ունեմ նրանց, ովքեր իրոք ֆուտբոլից հասկանում են) շատ լավ գիտեն Բարսայի կշիռն ու կարողությունները: Ուղղակի հարցն էն ա, թե ով որքանով ա կարողանում դա բարձրաձայն խոստովանել  :Smile:

----------

Altair (27.02.2011), Մարկիզ (27.02.2011)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Ներսես_AM ջան վայելիր:
> 
> 
> 
> Ապեր եթե ուզում ես խոսամ այս հրաշալի(առանց ծաղրանքի) ֆուտբոլիստից, բայց Բարսայում անցկացրած խաղերի մասին գրեմ:
> Անցյալ տարի Արսենալի խաղին Բարսան տուգանային վաստակեց գնդակին մոտեցավ Իբրան և ռուս կամենտատրը խփելուց առաջ բառացի այսպիսի արտահայտություն արեց.
> «Եթե չլիներ Իբրահիմովիչը ես կասեի, որ վտանգավոր է»  :
> 
> Բենզեման հիմնական կազմի ֆուտբոլիստ չի, իրա խաղը չի ստացվում, բայց դա չի նշանակում որ իրա կլասսը էնքան ցածր ա, որ Ռեալին արժանի չի:


Վահագ ջան, ինչ կապ ունի Իբրահիմովիչը Բենզեմայի հետ: Ես ասում եմ Բենզեման սենցա, դու ասում ես Իբրահիմովիչը, Պետրոսն էլ ասում ա Չիգրինսկին ու Մասկերանոն: Եկեք Բենզեմային քննարկենք տղեք, իմ համար տենց պատասխանը պատասխան չունենալ ա թվում: Ասենք թե Իբրան խոտ ա, կամ Մասկերանոն, բայց դրանից Բենզամայի արժեքը չի փոխվում: Իբրահիմովիչին ու Մասկերանոյին եկեք համապատասխան թեմայում քննարկենք թե ուզում եք քննարկենք:

----------

Altair (27.02.2011), Լեո (27.02.2011)

----------


## Սերխիո

> Պատից կախած հրացանն էլ ա տարին մեկ կրակում: Իսկ որ հաշվենք թե քանի հատ հարուր տոկոսանոց ա փչացրել էս տարի, թիվ ու համար չկա: *Ու եթե դու համարում ես որ քո երկրպագած թիմի կլասիկ իննը համարի դիրքում խաղացող ֆուտբոլիստը կարա ամբողջ առաջնությունում երեք հատ գոլ խփի, ու էտ նորմալ ա, ես ընդհանրապես պրոբլեմ չունեմ:*  
> Լիոնի հետ խաղը անկապ խաղ էր, երկու հատ անկապ գոլով, մի եսիմինչ չարեց էտ գոլը խփելու համար: Ես կոնկրետ մի խաղի համար չեմ ասում, ամբողջ իրա անցկացվող սեզոնն եմ նայում, *չեմպիոնության ձգտող թիմի իննը համար չի ինքը*:


ոնց որ Gaylը նշեց, ինքը հիմա ուղղակի փոխարինում ա իսկական իննը համարին, սեզոնը չսկսած մենք ունեինք Իգուային, ով սեզոնում խփում էր 20-28 գոլ,սիկ Բենզեման իրա փոխարինողն ա, ճիշտ ա , քիչ ա գոլ խփել, բայց տառան հարձակվողի դիրքում իրան  վատ չի դրսեվորում, հիմնականում ասիստենտության  գործում,ինքը  դեռ բարելավելու տեղ շատ ունի, ու ոնց որ Ռոբինյոն մի երկու տարուց բացվավ ,նենց էլ իրան ա պետք  շանս տալ, մանավանդ որ 35 միլիոնի ներդրում ա   արվել ու  անիմաստ ա հիմա իրան դուրս հանել ու ծախել ասենք Յուվեյին կամ Մանչին ,ասենք,  պատալոկ 20 միլիոնով...

----------


## Սերխիո

> Հա, ճիշտ ա, էն մնացածը հեչ կլաս չունեն: Մնացածի տեղը Գանձասարում խաղալն ա:)) Պիկեն, Պույոլը, Աբիդալը, Պեդրոն ու մյուսները ֆուտբոլից բեյխաբար մարդիկ են… Ուղղակի զարմանալի ա, որ Բարսելոնայի պես մեծ թիմը չի ուղարկում դրանց Գանձասար: Ստե հաստատ մի բան կա:


  Պիկեն իմ համար էսօր  աշխարհում  լավագույնն ա, խոսքը ստեղծագործ ֆուտբոլի մասին ա,այ ալվէշը արդեն բացառություն ա...
իսկ Լիոնի ու Դեպորի օրինակով էլ ,նույն հաջողությամբ սպորտինգի ու հերկուլեսի ամբողջ կազմի գինը Մեսսից էժան ա...
Կոպենահգենը իրա կազմով Պիկեյի  գինը չունի..
Ռուբինը իրա ստավով ու ստադիոնով Վիլյայից ու Չավիից էժան ա... Ու տենց օրիանակներ սաղ թիմերի վրով էլ կամ
Մալյորկան էլ Ալվեշի ու Ինեսայի գինը չունի

----------


## Լեո

Էնպիսի տպավորություն ա, որ Ռեալի երկրպագուները իրենց թույլ ֆուտբոլիստներին արադարացնելու միջոց են համարում Բարսայի ֆուտբոլիստներին քննադատելը...  :Xeloq:

----------


## Սերխիո

Վլադ ջան , հարցը քննադատելը չի, ուղակի համեմատություն հարց ա ,քանի ,որ էս երկու թիմերն էլ իրարից  անբաժան են եղել պատմականորեն , իսկ հիմա  առավել ևս, քանի որ ասում ենք ,Մեսսի  ուրեմն պետք է նշենք Ռոնալդուի գործոնը, եթե Ալվեշ , ուրեմն Ռամոս ,Չավի` ուրեմն Ալոնսո  ,կամ հակառակը...

----------

Altair (27.02.2011)

----------


## Լեո

> Վլադ ջան , հարցը քննադատելը չի, ուղակի համեմատություն հարց ա ,քանի ,որ էս երկու թիմերն էլ իրարից  անբաժան են եղել պատմականորեն , իսկ հիմա  առավել ևս, քանի որ ասում ենք ,Մեսսի  ուրեմն պետք է նշենք Ռոնալդուի գործոնը, եթե Ալվեշ , ուրեմն Ռամոս ,Չավի` ուրեմն Ալոնսո  ,կամ հակառակը...


 Պետրոս ջան, էս ամբողջ քննարկումը սկսվեց Բենզեմայի քննադատությունից: Մենք ասում ենք, որ Բենզեման ինչքան էլ լավ ֆուտբոլիստ ա, մեկ ա ինքը Ռեալի նման գրատնի համար չէ, շատ անհաջող ա ելույթ ունենում Ռեալում: Ու եթե նույնիսկ Բարսայի ամբողջը կազմը բաղկացած լիներ Չիգրինսկիներից, միևնույն ա դրանից Բենզեմայի կարգավիճակը չէր փոխվի:

----------

Altair (27.02.2011)

----------


## Gayl

> Վահագ ջան, ինչ կապ ունի Իբրահիմովիչը Բենզեմայի հետ: Ես ասում եմ Բենզեման սենցա, դու ասում ես Իբրահիմովիչը, Պետրոսն էլ ասում ա Չիգրինսկին ու Մասկերանոն: Եկեք Բենզեմային քննարկենք տղեք, իմ համար տենց պատասխանը պատասխան չունենալ ա թվում: Ասենք թե Իբրան խոտ ա, կամ Մասկերանոն, բայց դրանից Բենզամայի արժեքը չի փոխվում: Իբրահիմովիչին ու Մասկերանոյին եկեք համապատասխան թեմայում քննարկենք թե ուզում եք քննարկենք:


Ապեր ասածս այն էր, որ հզոր ֆուտբոլիստների մոտ կարա խաղը չստացվի, Իբրան էլ քեզ օրինակ բերեցի, Իբրան իմ համար մի գլուխ բարձր ա Բենզեմայից, բայց մարդու խաղը չստացվեց, բայց դա չէր նշանակում, որ ինքը իրա 9 համարին արժանի տղա չէր կամ, որ Բենզեման արժանի չի Ռեալին ու հիմար խաղացող ա:

----------


## Gayl

> չի կարողանում հաղթել *խեղճ ու կրակ* Դեպորին կամ *Լիոնին*


Հը՞ :Shok: , ապեր Լիոնը խեղճ ու կրակ թիմա՞ :Shok:   :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL: 
Չկա որևէ ակումբ, որ կկարողանա իր լիգայի ամբողջ մրցաշրջանում չպարտվել(չնայած Արսենալը տենց մի հատ բացարձակ ռեկորդ ունի, ոչ մի անգամ չի պարտվել :Tongue:  :LOL: ) կամ գոնե չհաղթել, եթե այդպիսի ակումբ գիտես ով միայն հաղթել է խնդրում եմ ասա մենք էլ իմանանք, դա ֆիզիկապես անիրագործելի բան է:




> Ռեալը նույն *անկապ* թիմն ա՝ չնայվող ու *տգեղ կամ տգետ* ֆուտբոլով, իսկ Բարսան ամենագեղեցիկ ֆուտբոլը ցուցադրող թիմն է, որին ֆուտբոլից հասկացող բոլոր մարդիկ համարում են աշխարհի լավագույն թիմը այսօր:


Այդ դեպքում համարձակվում եմ քեզ և գրածիդ տակ շնորհ անողներին խնդրել, որ Բարսելոնա - Ռեալ Մադրիդ խաղը սուպերկլասսիկո չանվանեք այն հասարակ դերբի ա  :Wink:

----------

Սերխիո (27.02.2011)

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Հը՞, ապեր Լիոնը խեղճ ու կրակ թիմա՞ 
> Չկա որևէ ակումբ, որ կկարողանա իր լիգայի ամբողջ մրցաշրջանում չպարտվել(չնայած Արսենալը տենց մի հատ բացարձակ ռեկորդ ունի, ոչ մի անգամ չի պարտվել) կամ գոնե չհաղթել, եթե այդպիսի ակումբ գիտես ով միայն հաղթել է խնդրում եմ ասա մենք էլ իմանանք, դա ֆիզիկապես անիրագործելի բան է:


Այո, ֆրանսիական լիգան ի համեմատ անգլիական, իսպանական ու իտալական լիգաների խղճուկ է իր ֆինանսական հնարավորություններով և ֆուտբոլիստների ընտրությամբ: Ֆրանսիական Լիոնը, ի տարբերություն Մադրիդի Ռեալի, խղճուկ բյուջե ունի, ֆուտբոլիստների ընտրությամբ ու ֆինանսական հնարավորություններով սարեր-ձորերի տարբերություն կա: Էնպես որ, այո, Լիոնը, ի համեմատ Բարսելոնայի, Ռեալի, Արսենալի ու մնացածների խղճուկ է, հատկապես այսօրվա դրությամբ (չնայած մի քանի տարի անընդմեջ չեմպիոն դառնալու ժամանակահատվածում էլ առանձնապես համեմատելի չէր նշված թիմերի հետ):



> Այդ դեպքում համարձակվում եմ քեզ և գրածիդ տակ շնորհ անողներին խնդրել, որ Բարսելոնա - Ռեալ Մադրիդ խաղը սուպերկլասսիկո չանվանեք այն հասարակ դերբի ա


Ինչի՞, որ ասում եմ Ռեալը թույլ ա, դրա համա՞ր…  :Jpit: 

Բարսելոնայի ու Ռեալի խաղերը միմյանց հետ սուպերկլասիկո անվանել են մի հարյուր տարի առաջ, առանց իմ ու քո կարծիքը հարցնելու: Էնպես, որ եթե դու կարծում ես, որ Բարսա-Ռեալ խաղերը սուպերկլասիկո չպետք է կոչվեն, այլ պետք է կոչվի հասարակ դեռբի, ոնց որ օրինակ՝ Արսենալ-Տոտենհեմ խաղերը ( :Jpit: ))))), ապա դա ընդամենը քո ոչ օբյեկտիվ ու չհիմնավորված կարծիքն է: 




> կկարողանա իր լիգայի ամբողջ մրցաշրջանում չպարտվել


Դա դեռ հիմք չի տալիս ասել, որ Լիոնն այսօր ի համեմատ Ռեալի խղճուկ չէ:

----------

Altair (27.02.2011)

----------


## Gayl

> Այո, ֆրանսիական լիգան ի համեմատ անգլիական, իսպանական ու իտալական լիգաների խղճուկ է իր ֆինանսական հնարավորություններով և ֆուտբոլիստների ընտրությամբ: Ֆրանսիական Լիոնը, ի տարբերություն Մադրիդի Ռեալի, խղճուկ բյուջե ունի, ֆուտբոլիստների ընտրությամբ ու ֆինանսական հնարավորություններով սարեր-ձորերի տարբերություն կա: Էնպես որ, այո, Լիոնը, ի համեմատ Բարսելոնայի, Ռեալի, Արսենալի ու մնացածների խղճուկ է, հատկապես այսօրվա դրությամբ (չնայած մի քանի տարի անընդմեջ չեմպիոն դառնալու ժամանակահատվածում էլ առանձնապես համեմատելի չէր նշված թիմերի հետ):


 :Jpit: 
Նախ խղճուկ ակումբը չի կարող ՉԼ ում այդքան բարձրանալ, իսկ հիմա ֆինանսականը:
Մանչեստր Յունայթեդի կարողությունը գրեթե երկու անգամ մեծ է քան Բարսինը, Բարսան Մանչի համեմատ խղճուկ ակումբ ա, մոտ երեք անգամ էլ Չելսիից ա մեծ, Չելսին տուֆտ ա, Լիոնը մտնում է 10 ամենահարուստ ակումբների ցանկի մեջ :Wink: , իսկ Բարսան 10 ից չորրորդ հորիզոնականում ա: Պարտադիր չի ակումբում գերաստղեր խաղան, որ ակումբը կոչվի գերհզոր, Արսենալը քեզ օրինակ, Բարսի ֆուտբոլիստների գինը մի քանի անգամ գերազանցում են Արսինին, բայց տեսանք ինչ եղավ :Wink: , եթե դու թիմին չափում ես փողով (չնայած Լիոնը աշխարհի ամենահարուստ ակումբներից մեկն ա) ապա ես քո հետ շարունակելու ոչինչ չունեմ, կարծում եմ շատ շատերը իմ հետ կհամաձայնվեն և հետո Լիոնը հոյակապ ֆուտբոլիստներ ունի:





> Ինչի՞, որ ասում եմ Ռեալը թույլ ա, դրա համա՞ր… 
> 
> Բարսելոնայի ու Ռեալի խաղերը միմյանց հետ սուպերկլասիկո անվանել են մի հարյուր տարի առաջ, առանց իմ ու քո կարծիքը հարցնելու: Էնպես, որ եթե դու կարծում ես, որ Բարսա-Ռեալ խաղերը սուպերկլասիկո չպետք է կոչվեն, այլ պետք է կոչվի հասարակ դեռբի, ոնց որ օրինակ՝ Արսենալ-Տոտենհեմ խաղերը ())))), ապա դա ընդամենը քո ոչ օբյեկտիվ ու չհիմնավորված կարծիքն է:


Ուրեմն սուպերկլասիկո ասում են երբ խաղում են ամենահզորները, դա 100 տարի առաջվա օրենք ա, եթե Ռեալը քո ասած թիմից դառնար, ասենք Ատլետիկո ապա կկոչվեր դերբի, եթե չգիտես դա էլ ասեմ և ես նորից շարունակում եմ այսքանից հետո ասածս պնդել տուֆտա թմի խաղը չի կարող կլասսիկո կոչվել և հետո եթե դու Արսենալ - Տոտենհեմ խաղը եթե նայեիր ապա ձեր կլասսիկոից կզզվեիր, այնտեղ տղերքը ֆուտբոլ էին խաղում  :Wink: 





> Դա դեռ հիմք չի տալիս ասել, որ Լիոնն այսօր ի համեմատ Ռեալի խղճուկ չէ:


Ինչքան ուզում ես չհիմնավորված խոսքերդ պնդի, ես էլ քո պես կարող եմ ասել, որ Փյունիկը 10 անգամ ՉԼ ա հաղթել :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Մարկիզ

Նախ, ֆուտբոլային ֆինանսների և էկոնոմիկայի վերաբերյալ քո ուրույն մտքերն բացարձակապես ճիշտ չեն: Չգիտեմ, քեզ Սըր Ալեքսն ա ասել, թե Բարսայի նոր նախագահը, բայց Բարսայի բյուջեն երկու անգամ պակաս չէ, քան Մանչեսթրինը (ամեն դեպքում նշիր աղբյուրը, իմ աղբյուրներն այլ թվեր են ասում): Նույնը վերաբերվում է Չելսիին, Արսենալին, Ռեալին: Այս բոլոր թիմերի բյուջեները (կրկնում եմ՝ բյուջեները) միմյանցից տարբերվում են մաքսիմում հարյուր-հարյուր հիսուն միլիոնով: Այնպես որ՝ մտքերդ, վբերլուծություններդ ու հետագա եզրակացություններդ թե որ թիմը ըստ քեզ «իմ ասելով» ումից պետք ա կրվեր և այլն, բացարձակապես սխալ են:
Կոնկրետ քո կողմից իմ գրած «խղճուկ» արտահայտության վերաբերյալ. ուկրաինական զինուժը ռուսականի համեմատ խղճուկ է (թե՞ համաձայն չես): Բայց այնքան խղճուկ չէ, որքան հայկականը: Հիմա պա՞րզ է, թե ինչ ասել է «համեմատաբար խեղճ, խեղճ ու կրակ, և այլն»:




> Ուրեմն սուպերկլասիկո ասում են երբ խաղում են ամենահզորները, դա 100 տարի առաջվա օրենք ա, եթե Ռեալը քո ասած թիմից դառնար, ասենք Ատլետիկո ապա կկոչվեր դերբի, եթե չգիտես դա էլ ասեմ և ես նորից շարունակում եմ այսքանից հետո ասածս պնդել տուֆտա թմի խաղը չի կարող կլասսիկո կոչվել և հետո եթե դու Արսենալ - Տոտենհեմ խաղը եթե նայեիր ապա ձեր կլասսիկոից կզզվեիր, այնտեղ տղերքը ֆուտբոլ էին խաղում


Քո պնդմանն ի պատասխան, մնում ա մի բան ասեմ: Լավ, շատ լավ ա, որ միայն քեզնից եմ այդ կարծիքը լսում (ուրեմն՝ քո նման մտածողներն ահագին քիչ են):

----------

Altair (28.02.2011)

----------


## Մարկիզ

Ինչ վերբերվում է Լիոնի լավագույն տասնյակում գտնվելուն, ապա ասեմ, որ դա էլ իրականությանը չի համապատասխանում:

----------

Altair (28.02.2011)

----------


## Gayl

> Նախ, ֆուտբոլային ֆինանսների և էկոնոմիկայի վերաբերյալ քո ուրույն մտքերն բացարձակապես ճիշտ չեն: Չգիտեմ, քեզ Սըր Ալեքսն ա ասել, թե Բարսայի նոր նախագահը, բայց Բարսայի բյուջեն երկու անգամ պակաս չէ, քան Մանչեսթրինը (ամեն դեպքում նշիր աղբյուրը, իմ աղբյուրներն այլ թվեր են ասում): Նույնը վերաբերվում է Չելսիին, Արսենալին, Ռեալին: Այս բոլոր թիմերի բյուջեները (կրկնում եմ՝ բյուջեները) միմյանցից տարբերվում են մաքսիմում հարյուր-հարյուր հիսուն միլիոնով: Այնպես որ՝ մտքերդ, վբերլուծություններդ ու հետագա եզրակացություններդ թե որ թիմը ըստքեզ «իմ ասելով» ումից պետք ա կրվեր և այլն, բացարձակապես սխալ են:


Էս ակումբի կայֆը գիտես որնա՞, որ այստեղ գրում են ու պլստալու ձև չեն ունենում  :Wink: 



> Մանչեստր Յունայթեդի *կարողությունը*


Հույս ունեմ գիտես ինչ է ասել կարողություն :Wink: 
Սա մի հատ նայի:
2009 թ ի տվյալներն են, հեսա 2010 ին էլ կգտնեմ, Բարսան քո մոտ երևում ա չէ՞, 2010 ում բարձրանում ա չորրորդ հորիզոնական, իսկ Չելսիի բյուջեն մոտ 600 ի իջնում, հեսա էտ ցուցակն էլ կգտնեմ կտամ, ասել ա, թե *շախ*, իսկ իմ դնելուց հաստատ *մատ*: 
Մեկ էլ, եթե կարելի է, էդ քո ցուցակն էլ դիր` մենք տենանք: Իհարկե քոնը լրիվ ուրիշ բան ա, բայց ինձ բյուջեն շատ հետաքրիր ա:




> Քո պնդմանն ի պատասխան, մնում ա մի բան ասեմ: Լավ, շատ լավ ա, որ միայն քեզնից եմ այդ կարծիքը լսում (ուրեմն՝ քո նման մտածողներն ահագին քիչ են):


Ուրեմն դու ահագին քիչ մարդկանց ես ճանաչում, ովքեր ֆուտբոլից մի քիչ հասկանում են:
Ապեր բա իմացա՞ր Միլան - Այաքս սուպերկլասիկոն ա լինելու :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL: , մի քանի տասնյակ տարի որ հետ գնաս իրանց խաղին էլ են կլասսիկո ասել  :Wink:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Մարկիզ

Համոզված էի, որ էդ ախմախ ցուցակն ես դեմ տալու:  Ամենաթանկ լինելը դեռևս չի նշանակում, թե որքան է կազմում տվյալ թիմի բյուջեն, այսինքն՝ իրական ֆինանսական մուտքերի ու ելքերի տարբերությունը, եկամուտները և այլն: քո բերած ցուցակում գնահատված է ակումբն ամբողջությամբ, այսինքն ստադիոնները, ավտոբուսները, մանկապատանեական դպրոցները, ինքնաթիռները, տրենեռի կոշիկներն ու նասկիները, և այլն: :Jpit: ))) Աշխարհի ամենաթանկ ակումբը լինելը դեռ չի նշանակում, որ այն ունի ամենամեծ բյուջեն:

Անգամ քո բերած ցուցակում Լիոնի անունը լավագույն տասնյակում չկա: Փաստորեն սխալվում էիր:

Իմ կողմից նշված ցուցակներում թիմերի բյուջեններն են: Ու էլի թարսի պես էս ցուցակում, Լիոնի Օլիմպիկի անունը նույնպես չկա լավագույն տասնյակում: Բայց դե, ոչինչ, որ սխալվել ես: Սաղս էլ մարդ ենք, բոլորս էլ սխալվելու իրավունք ունենք: :Jpit:

----------


## Gayl

> Համոզված էի, որ էդ ախմախ ցուցակն ես դեմ տալու:  *Ամենաթանկ լինելը դեռևս չի նշանակում, թե որքան է կազմում տվյալ թիմի բյուջեն, այսինքն՝ իրական ֆինանսական մուտքերի ու ելքերի տարբերությունը, եկամուտները և այլն: քո բերած ցուցակում գնահատված է ակումբն ամբողջությամբ, այսինքն ստադիոնները, ավտոբուսները, մանկապատանեական դպրոցները, ինքնաթիռները, տրենեռի կոշիկներն ու նասկիները և այլն:* Աշխարհի ամենաթանկ ակումբը լինելը դեռ չի նշանակում, որ այն ունի ամենամեծ բյուջեն:


Ճիշտն ասած ինձ մի պահ թվաց գրառումդ ինձ չի ուղղված, ապեր լուրջ ես ասու՞մ  :Shok: , վայ գիտե՞ս չգիտեի ինչ ա ասել կարողություն և ինչա ասել բյուջե, հա երևի գրածս չէիր կարդացել.



> *Մեկ էլ եթե կարելի է էտ քո ցուցակն էլ դիր մենք տենանք, իհարկե քոնը լրիվ ուրիշ բան ա, բայց ինձ բյուջեն շատ հետաքրիր ա:
> *


Կարդացիր չէ՞: Պարզա չէ, որ տարբերում եմ իրարից :LOL: 
Հա ինչ էի ասում.
Գրածս մի քիչ մեծացնեմ ու մի քիչ էլ մգացնեմ, որ լավ երևա



> *Մանչեստր Յունայթեդի կարողությունը գրեթե երկու անգամ մեծ է քան Բարսինը*
> *Լիոնը մտնում է 10 ամենահարուստ ակումբների ցանկի մեջ*


Եթե կգտնվի մեկը ով կպնդի, որ իմ գրածի մեջ բյուջե բառ կա, թող մի բերան ասի:
Ի դեպ եթե չլինի բյուջե ապա կարողությունը կսկսի նվազել, այսինքն կարողությունը մեծանում է, եթե ակումբը ունի բյուջե, էս էլ էնքան որ ասի:

----------


## Gayl

> Անգամ քո բերած ցուցակում Լիոնի անունը լավագույն տասնյակում չկա: Փաստորեն սխալվում էիր: Լավ, մի նեղվի, որ սխալվում էիր: Հանգիստ տար:
> Իմ կողմից նշված ցուցակներում թիմերի բյուջեններն են: Ու էլի թարսի պես էս ցուցակում, Լիոնի Օլիմպիկի անունը նույնպես չկա լավագույն տասնյակում: Բայց դե, ոչինչ, որ սխալվել ես: Սաղս էլ մարդ ենք, բոլորս էլ սխալվելու իրավունք ունենք:


Երևի բոլոր գրածներս մգացնեմ ու տառերը մեծացնեմ, որ լավ երևա:



> *Սա մի հատ նայի: 2009 թ ի տվյալներն են, հեսա 2010-ինն էլ կգտնեմ*


Հեսա-հեսա, որ տամ նայես:

----------


## Ambrosine

*Մոդերատորական. թեման փակվում է` մաքրազարդման նպատակով :*

----------

Altair (28.02.2011), Gayl (27.02.2011), Inna (04.03.2011), tikopx (27.02.2011), Ungrateful (27.02.2011), Yellow Raven (27.02.2011), Լեո (27.02.2011), Նաիրուհի (27.02.2011)

----------


## Ambrosine

*Մոդերատորական. թեման վերաբացվում է` մաքրազարդման նպատակով այլևս չփակվելու հույսով:

հ.գ. ավելի ուշ կորոշեմ` որ գրառումները թողնել թեմայում, որոնք տեղափոխել համապատասխան թեմաներ:*

----------

Gayl (27.02.2011)

----------


## Սերխիո

*«ԲԱՐՍԱՆ» ՆՇԱՆԱՌՈՒԹՅԱՆ ՏԱԿ Է ՎԵՐՑՐԵԼ ՄՈՐԱՏԱՅԻՆ ՈՒ ԽԵՍԵ ՌՈԴՐԻԳԵՍԻ* :Angry2: 


Գիլյերմո Ամորը` «Բարսելոնայի» կանտերայի գծով նախագահը, աչք է դրել «Ռեալի» կանտերայի ադամանդների վրա:

Ինչպես երկուշաբթի հաղորդեց Մարկան, «Բարսան» պատրաստվում է ձեռք բերել «Ռեալի» երկու ամենատաղանդավոր սաներին` Ալվարո Մորատային ու Խեսե Ռոդրիգեսին:

Մորատան արդեն մի քանի անգամ խաղացել է հիմնական թիմում ու արդեն կարողացել է համոզել Մոուրինյոյին, որ մյուս տարի լինի հիմնական թիմում մշտական հիմունքներով: «Կաստիլյայի» կազմում վերջին 2 ամիսների ընթացքում նա 8 գոլ է խփել ու նրա թիմը հաղթել է բոլոր խաղերում:

Խեսեն, ինչպես և Մորատան, 18 տարեկան է. նրան Վալդեբեբասում անվանում են նաև նոր Կրիշտիանու Ռոնալդու: Գիլյերմո Ամորը աչք չի թարթի նրանց իր մոտ տանելու համար, քանի որ Խեսեի պայմանագիրը գործում է մինչև 2012 թվականը, իսկ Մորատայինը` 2013:

ԹԵ Մորատային, թե Խեսեին լավ ապագա են խոստանում Գվարդիոլայի մոտ, ով առաջին թիմ հաջողությամբ տեղափոխեց Պեդրոյին ու Բուսկեցին:

աղբյուր՝ http://realmadrid.am/site/?page=arti...w&id=3472&pg=1

----------

Ambrosine (01.03.2011), Gayl (28.02.2011)

----------


## Լեո

Նախ որ Մարկան ա էս ինֆորմացայի աղբյուրը, արդեն իսկ ճշմարտացիության հետ կապված լուրջ կասկածներ են առաջանում (Մարկան բացահայտ ռեալամետ պարբերական ա): Հետո էլ Բարսան տաղանդավոր մանկապատանեկան ֆուտբոլիստների էնքան մեծ ռեզերվ ունի, որ մորատաների ու ռոդրիգեսների կարիք հաստատ չունի: 

Սա էս համարում եմ հիմնավորումից զուրկ սովորական ապատեղեկատվություն:

----------


## Սերխիո

Տո, ես շատ էլ ուրախ կլինեմ,որ  տենց չլինի, մեր ադամանդը մեզ թող մնա, ձեզ էլ՝ ձեր ցեռկոնները :Tongue:

----------

Enigmatic (04.03.2011), Moonwalker (01.03.2011), Նաիրուհի (01.03.2011)

----------


## Ungrateful

*Ռեալ Մադրիդ* 7 - 0 Մալագա  :Pardon:

----------

Ambrosine (04.03.2011), Enigmatic (04.03.2011), Freeman (05.03.2011), Gayl (04.03.2011), Նաիրուհի (04.03.2011), Սերխիո (04.03.2011)

----------


## Gayl

> *Ռեալ Մադրիդ* 7 - 0 Մալագա


Ախպերս մի քիչ նուրբ մոտեցի էս հարցին, հաշիվը խի՞ ես գրում: Գարուն ա, հիմա մարդկանց մեջ արյունը եռում ա, սրտներն ավելի արագ ա խփում ու  7:0 հաշիվ ես գրել, բա որ որոշ մարդիկ չդիմանան ու սրտի հետ խնդիրներ ունենան  :LOL:  :LOL: 

Շնորհավորում եմ հաղթանակի համար:

----------

Ambrosine (04.03.2011), Freeman (05.03.2011), Ungrateful (04.03.2011), Նաիրուհի (04.03.2011), Սերխիո (04.03.2011)

----------


## Սերխիո

հույսով  եմ ու նաև վստահ, որ Ռոնալդուն  տռավմա  չստացավ , ուղղակի իրա գոլից հետո դուրս եկավ, քանի որ շատ անարդար կլիներ՝ երկու հոգի պակաս թիմի դեմ խաղար...

----------

Ambrosine (04.03.2011), Gayl (04.03.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Շնորհավորում եմ հաղթանակի համար: 

Հ.Գ փաստորեն գարնանը, մարդիկ սրտի հետ խնդիրներ էս ունենում  :LOL:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> հույսով  եմ ու նաև վստահ, որ Ռոնալդուն  տռավմա  չստացավ , ուղղակի իրա գոլից հետո դուրս եկավ, քանի որ շատ անարդար կլիներ՝ երկու հոգի պակաս թիմի դեմ խաղար...


Խաղը չեմ նայել, բայց livescore-ում մի հատ կարմիրա գրած, մյուսին ի՞նչ էր եղել  :Think:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Խաղը չեմ նայել, բայց livescore-ում մի հատ կարմիրա գրած, մյուսին ի՞նչ էր եղել


Մեկն էլ կարծեմ վնասվածք ստացավ, բայց արդեն փոխարինում կատարելու իրավունք չունեին:

----------

Yellow Raven (04.03.2011)

----------


## Լեո

Էդպես էլ ա պատահում 

Շնորհավորում եմ  :Wink:

----------

Սերխիո (05.03.2011)

----------


## Altair

Դե ոնց որ ասում են .«Շատ լինի , քիչ չլինի:»  :Hands Up:

----------

Ambrosine (05.03.2011), Freeman (06.03.2011)

----------


## Freeman

Շնորհավորում եմ Ռեալի բոլոր երկրպագուներին,սենց որ գնա էլ գլուխս կախ ման չեմ գա :Jpit:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Շնորհավորում եմ Ռեալի բոլոր երկրպագուներին,սենց որ գնա էլ գլուխս կախ ման չեմ գա


Առհասարակ պիտի գլուխդ կախ ման չգաս  :Jpit:   :Wink: :

----------

Freeman (05.03.2011)

----------


## Լեո

> Շնորհավորում եմ Ռեալի բոլոր երկրպագուներին,սենց որ գնա էլ գլուխս կախ ման չեմ գա


Ապրի Ռեալը, արդեն իր երկրպագուներին էլ ա հպարտանալու առիթներ տալիս  :Smile:

----------

Freeman (06.03.2011), Ապե Ջան (05.03.2011)

----------


## Gayl

> Ապրի Ռեալը, արդեն իր երկրպագուներին էլ ա հպարտանալու առիթներ տալիս


Լեո՞  :Shok: , էս ոտդ զադնիի վրայա՞  :LOL:  :LOL: 
Իսկ, եթե լուրջ ապ հենց այսպես էլ պետք է լիներ, մարդ պտի ֆուտբոլից հաճույք ստանա  :Wink:

----------


## Սերխիո

էս ինչ մի կորուստներ ունենք :Shok: 
չեն խաղում ՝Արբելոան, Գարայը, Խեդիրան, Կական, Ռոնալդուն, Գագոն,Իգուաինը վնասվածքի պատճառով, Լասսը՝ որակազրկված ա :Angry2: 

ՀԱՅՏԱՑՈՒՑԱԿ
Դարպասապահներ: Կասիլյաս, Ադան, Դուդեկ
Պաշտպաններ: Ռամոս, Կասադո, Ալբիոլ, Պեպե, Կառվալյու, Մարսելո
Կիսապաշտպաններ: Կանալես, Գրաներո, Խաբի Ալոնսո, Օզիլ, Դի Մարիա, Պեդրո Լեոն, Ալեքս Ֆերնանդես
Հարձակվողներ: Բենզեմա, Ադեբայոր, Մորատա

աղբյուր՝http://realmadrid.am/site/?page=arti...w&id=3518&pg=1

իմ  կազմի տարբերակը

---------------Կասիլյաս
Ռամոս--Պեպե--Կառվալյո--Մարսելո
-----------Գռանեռո--Ալոնսո
--Դի Մարիա-----Օզիլ---Բենզեմա 
------------- Ադեբայոր

Մորատան, Լեոն , Կանալեսն էլ կմտնեն փոխարինման...

----------

Ambrosine (05.03.2011), Freeman (06.03.2011), Նաիրուհի (05.03.2011)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Դարպասապահ ունենք՝ աշխարհը չունի...  :Hands Up: 
*Կասիլյաս*  :Love:

----------

Enigmatic (07.03.2011), Freeman (07.03.2011), Vaho (07.03.2011)

----------


## Ambrosine

Էս մեկին էլ ուղարկեցինք դարպասը  :Jpit: : Շնորհավոր :Ճ
Մինչև Ադեբայորը հարված կկատարեր, ես ասեցի, որ չի խփելու. անվստահ էր  :Pardon:

----------


## Gayl

Կամ էլ դու էիր անվստահ: Արսենալի խաթր ա խփել  :LOL:

----------


## Altair

> Դարպասապահ ունենք՝ աշխարհը չունի... 
> *Կասիլյաս*


Յուվենտուսը ունի  :Wink:  Բուֆոն

----------


## Vaho

Երեկվա Ռեալի խաղը իմ կարծիքով ամենալավ խաղերից մեկն էր, տղերքը շատ լավ խաղ եին խաղում ամեն ինչով, թե փոխանցումներով, թե գնդակ պահելով, թե թիմային խաղով և ամնեն ինչով, այ սենց ֆուտբոլնա հաճելի նայվում, թե չե ասենք մի գոլանի խաղերը նայելուց ձանձրանում ես երբ սաղ թմով նստած են լինում մյուս թմի գոլերի վրա ու ստիպում որ հակառակորդդ միյայն պաշտպանվի: Չե հալալա տղերքին 
առաջ Ռեալ
Շնորհավորում եմ

----------

Ambrosine (07.03.2011)

----------


## Ungrateful

Երեկ մեր լավ ընկերոջ` արքայական ակումբի, նույն ինքը` Ռեալ Մադրիդի ծնունդն էր :Love: : Մեր ախպերը 109 տարեկան ա: Շնորհավո՜ր ժող  :Love:

----------

Ambrosine (07.03.2011), Freeman (07.03.2011), Monk (07.03.2011), Moonwalker (07.03.2011), Vaho (08.03.2011), Նաիրուհի (07.03.2011), Սերխիո (07.03.2011)

----------


## Yellow Raven

Օզիլի խաղը գնալով ավելի եմ հավանում :Smile:

----------


## Լեո

> Դարպասապահ ունենք՝ աշխարհը չունի... 
> *Կասիլյաս*





> Յուվենտուսը ունի  Բուֆոն


Ինչ ճիշտ ա, ճիշտ ա, Յունվետուսը ուներ....

----------


## Gayl

> Յուվենտուսը ունի  Բուֆոն


Ապար Բուֆոնը լավն ա, բայց էն Բուֆոնը չի:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Օզիլի խաղը գնալով ավելի եմ հավանում


Ինեսիկից լավ ա խաղում, եթե հաշվի առնենք  ,որ առաջին ոչ լիարժեք սեզոնն ա...

Իսկ Բենզեման էս սեզոն 15 գոլ կխփի  պրիմերոյում ,իսկ Ներսեսը կարա քննադատի, միևնույն ա էս տղեն բացվելու ա ու դառնա էքստրա կլաս...

----------


## Սերխիո

> Ապար Բուֆոնը լավն ա, բայց էն Բուֆոնը չի:


Գայլ ջան, Կանն էլ շատ լավն ա, բայց էլի են չի :Wink:

----------


## Սերխիո

> իմ  կազմի տարբերակը
> 
> ---------------Կասիլյաս
> Ռամոս--Պեպե--Կառվալյո--Մարսելո
> -----------Գռանեռո--Ալոնսո
> --Դի Մարիա-----Օզիլ---Բենզեմա 
> ------------- Ադեբայոր
> 
> Մորատան, Լեոն , Կանալեսն էլ կմտնեն փոխարինման...


 կազմը ճիշտ էր. փոխարինումները սխալ էի գուշակել, բայց Ժոզեն էլ էր սխալ, ամեն դեպքում սենց խաղերում պտի թրծի Մորատային,ոնց որ Պեպը երկու տարի առաջ սկսեց մշակել խամյկ Պեդրոյին

----------


## Լեո

> *Ինեսիկից լավ ա խաղում,* եթե հաշվի առնենք  ,որ առաջին ոչ լիարժեք սեզոնն ա...


Լավ էլի, այ ախպեր: Հասկացանք ձեր Օզիլն ա, լավ ա խաղում, բայց արժե՞ սենց թյուր ու ոչ օբյեկտիվ կարծիք հայտնել  :Wink:

----------

Yellow Raven (07.03.2011)

----------


## Gayl

> Գայլ ջան, Կանն էլ շատ լավն ա, բայց էլի են չի


Ճիշտն ասած չհասկացա ինչի համար դա ասացիր  :Jpit:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Լավ էլի, այ ախպեր: Հասկացանք ձեր Օզիլն ա, լավ ա խաղում, բայց արժե՞ սենց թյուր ու ոչ օբյեկտիվ կարծիք հայտնել


լրիվ օբյեկտիվ բան եմ ասում, Եթե Մեսութը երկու  տարի  անընդմեջ խաղա  Ռեալում  ավելիի կհասնի, գիգանտ պոտենցիալ ունի, իսկ Անդրեսը  արդել  աճելու տեղ չունի,իմ կարծիքով , իրա պատալոկը անցած տարին  էր, են էլ  ֆինալի գոլի շնորհիվ մտավ եռյակ...

----------


## Սերխիո

> Ճիշտն ասած չհասկացա ինչի համար դա ասացիր


ուզում էի ասեի, որ  ոնց որ Կանն ա  դարն ապրած, նենց էլ Բուֆոնը, էս դրությամբ Կասսի  հետ     համեմատվելու եզրեր ունեցող   վռո  չկա... Վերջի   մրցակիցները Չեխն ու Բուֆոնն էին, բայց  անցավ իրանց  փուլը... Մեկել իմ կարծիքով  երկրորդը կտայի Ուգո Լյորիսին, շատ եմ հավանում դրան...

----------

Ungrateful (07.03.2011), Նաիրուհի (07.03.2011)

----------


## Gayl

> ուզում էի ասեի, որ  ոնց որ Կանն ա  դարն ապրած, նենց էլ Բուֆոնը, էս դրությամբ Կասսի  հետ     համեմատվելու եզրեր ունեցող   վռո  չկա... Վերջի   մրցակիցները Չեխն ու Բուֆոնն էին, բայց  անցավ իրանց  փուլը... Մեկել իմ կարծիքով  երկրորդը կտայի Ուգո Լյորիսին, շատ եմ հավանում դրան...


Դե ես էլ էի նույնը ասում  :Shok: , բայց մի տարբերությամբ, որ Կասի հետ համեմատվող իհարկե կա: Թե չէ Չեխն ու Բուֆոնը իմ կարծիքով ավելի լավն են եղել քան Կասսը:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Թե չէ Չեխն ու Բուֆոնը իմ կարծիքով ավելի լավն են եղել քան Կասսը:


Գոնե Չեխին մի  ասա, Գայլ ջան , բացի երկու հատ չեմպիոնությունից ինչ  ա տարել ? Են Բուֆոնը գոնե Մունդիալ  հաղթեց, որում հսկայական ներդրում ուներ, իսկ Կասս  ամեն  ինչ տարել ա, բացի ՈՒԵՖԱ-ի  գավաթից ,են էլ իրա մեղքի չի , որ Ռեալը չկա ետ մրցաշարում,  բայց դե  մենակ մրցանակներով չեմ ուզւոմ   գնահատեմ, այլ խարիզմը , սեյվերը  կարևոր պահերին,  հետխաղյա պենալները...Օրինակ `Չեխը  չկարողացավ փրկել Չելսիին Ֆինալում, Իսկ Կասսը ու Բուֆոնը  արել են են դա... Ի դեպ Եվրո 2008  հենց  Կասսը, թռցրեց  պենալներով Բուֆոնի թիմին, իսկ դա  չեմպիոնություն արժեցավ...

----------

Ungrateful (07.03.2011)

----------


## Gayl

> Գոնե Չեխին մի  ասա, Գայլ ջան , բացի երկու հատ չեմպիոնությունից ինչ  ա տարել ? Են Բուֆոնը գոնե Մունդիալ  հաղթեց, որում հսկայական ներդրում ուներ, իսկ Կասս  ամեն  ինչ տարել ա, բացի ՈՒԵՖԱ-ի  գավաթից ,են էլ իրա մեղքի չի , որ Ռեալը չկա ետ մրցաշարում,  բայց դե  մենակ մրցանակներով չեմ ուզւոմ   գնահատեմ, այլ խարիզմը , սեյվերը  կարևոր պահերին,  հետխաղյա պենալները...Օրինակ `Չեխը  չկարողացավ փրկել Չելսիին Ֆինալում, Իսկ Կասսը ու Բուֆոնը  արել են են դա... Ի դեպ Եվրո 2008  հենց  Կասսը, թռցրեց  պենալներով Բուֆոնի թիմին, իսկ դա  չեմպիոնություն արժեցավ...


Արի պենալները անտեսենք, էտի շատ մասը ֆուտբոլիստից ա կախված, հիշում ես չէ՞ Դուդեկը ինչ արեց  :Wink:  : Իսկ Չեխին մի անտեսի, իրա սեյվերը շաաատ հզոր են: Իսկ այսօր Կասսի նման տղայա Սեզարը, իրանց հետ կարա մրցի Գոմեսը, տեսել չէ՞ ինչ սեյվեր ա անում:

----------


## Լեո

> լրիվ օբյեկտիվ բան եմ ասում, Եթե Մեսութը երկու  տարի  անընդմեջ խաղա  Ռեալում  ավելիի կհասնի, գիգանտ պոտենցիալ ունի, իսկ Անդրեսը  արդել  աճելու տեղ չունի,իմ կարծիքով , իրա պատալոկը անցած տարին  էր, են էլ  ֆինալի գոլի շնորհիվ մտավ եռյակ...


Դե նախ թող Օզիլը էդքան աճի (Ռեալում պանիր ուտելով), հետո նոր կհամեմատենք Ինիեստայի հետ  :Wink: 
Իսկ Ինեստայի պոտենցիալը հիմա էլ շատ մեծ ա: Նա դեռ 26 տարեկան ա (եթե չեմ սխալվում), ու դեռ կատարելագործվելու տեղ ունի (չնայած էն աստիճանին որ հիմա ինքը արդեն հասել ա, աշխարհում քչերն են հասնում):

----------


## Altair

> Ապար Բուֆոնը լավն ա, բայց էն Բուֆոնը չի:


Նաղդի իրա  արդյունքը սենց չեր լինի՝ 5 գոլ բաց է թողել և 1 սեյվ :

----------


## tikopx

կներեք մոդերներ ջան, ուղղակի թեմայից դուրս ձեր ասածի պես մի հատ օֆֆտոպ անեմ ելի :LOL: 

Ասում են՝ Կրիշտիանու Ռոնալդուն  խաղից հետո ինքնագրեր բաժանելիս պատահմամբ 5 տարով պայմանագիր է ստորագրել Բանանցի հետ

----------

Ambrosine (17.03.2011), Freeman (20.03.2011), Monk (17.03.2011), Vaho (17.03.2011)

----------


## Ungrateful

Գորտակերներին դաժանորեն պատժեցինք: Գյոզալ Լիոնին սարքել էին Հերկուլես, կամ Ալմերիա  :LOL: : Մի բուռ Գանձասար  :LOL: :
*Շնորհավո՜ր*  :Love:

----------

Ambrosine (17.03.2011), davidus (17.03.2011), Gayl (17.03.2011), Vaho (17.03.2011), Նաիրուհի (17.03.2011), Սերխիո (17.03.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Շնորհավորում եմ Ռեալի բոլոր երկրպագուներն, 1/4 կիսաեզրափակիչ անցնելու կապակցությամբ:

----------

Ambrosine (17.03.2011), davidus (17.03.2011), Gayl (17.03.2011), tikopx (17.03.2011), Vaho (17.03.2011), Նաիրուհի (17.03.2011), Սերխիո (17.03.2011)

----------


## Սերխիո

Մենք եկանք...Այ հիմա ՉԼ տեսք ստացավ, այ հիմա անեծքը անցավ, իսկ Լիոնի հարցերը հազիվ լուծեցինք ութերորդ  փորձից...Ֆու~հ...

----------

Ambrosine (17.03.2011), davidus (17.03.2011), Freeman (20.03.2011), Ungrateful (17.03.2011), Vaho (17.03.2011)

----------


## Ambrosine

> կներեք մոդերներ ջան, ուղղակի թեմայից դուրս ձեր ասածի պես մի հատ օֆֆտոպ անեմ ելի
> 
> Ասում են՝ Կրիշտիանու Ռոնալդուն  խաղից հետո ինքնագրեր բաժանելիս պատահմամբ 5 տարով պայմանագիր է ստորագրել Բանանցի հետ


 :Jpit: 

Մոդերները ինձ էլ կներեն  :Crazy: , բայց ասեմ, ու այս թեմայով քննարկումը ավարտենք. կգա այն օրը, երբ ոչ թե պատահաբար Բանանցի հետ պ/գ կստորագրի ինչ-որ աշխարհահռչակ ֆուտբոլիստ, այլ անհամբերությամբ կսպասի Բանանցից հրավերի  :Smile: :

----------

tikopx (17.03.2011)

----------


## Gayl

> Մոդերները ինձ էլ կներեն , բայց ասեմ, ու այս թեմայով քննարկումը ավարտենք. կգա այն օրը, երբ ոչ թե պատահաբար Բանանցի հետ պ/գ կստորագրի ինչ-որ աշխարհահռչակ ֆուտբոլիստ, այլ անհամբերությամբ կսպասի Բանանցից հրավերի :



Աստ ախր հեչ հումոր չունես  :LOL:

----------


## Vaho

Գնացինք առաջ, շնորհավոր բոլորիս

----------

Ambrosine (17.03.2011), davidus (17.03.2011), Ungrateful (17.03.2011), Նաիրուհի (17.03.2011)

----------


## Ungrateful

Ուժեղ տեմպով գազան խաղ  :Love: : Նայում ե՞ք:

----------

Նաիրուհի (20.03.2011)

----------


## Gayl

Էսօ՞ր էր, ես էլ գիտեմ վաղն ա:

----------


## Ungrateful

> Էսօ՞ր էր, ես էլ գիտեմ վաղն ա:


Հենց հիմա: Առաջին խաղակեսի վերջերն ա:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Իմանայի Բենզեման սենց կոգևորվի ասածներից շուտ կասեի  :Jpit:

----------


## Gayl

> Հենց հիմա: Առաջին խաղակեսի վերջերն ա:


Արդեն տեսա, Բենզեման նորից գոլ ա խփել  :Hands Up:  , հալալ ա տղուն :

----------


## Gayl

> Իմանայի Բենզեման սենց կոգևորվի ասածներից շուտ կասեի


Երկրորդ դիխանին ա բացվել  :LOL: , մարդը ուզում ա հիմնական սաստավ խաղ ա:

----------


## Ungrateful

> Արդեն տեսա, Բենզեման նորից գոլ ա խփել  , հալալ ա տղուն :


Ոչ միայն`  խաղի սկզբից մորթում ա: Ու վօօշե, սաղ տղերքն էլ էսօր փայլում են, Կասի գլխավորությամբ... Դաժե Լասսը մի հատ նենց 3-4 հոգու անցավ` զարմացել էի  :Jpit: : 




> Երկրորդ դիխանին ա բացվել , մարդը ուզում ա հիմնական սաստավ խաղ ա:


Ոնց հասկանում եմ, արդեն հիմնականում ա: Տենաս Իգուաինի պահը ո՞նց ա լինելու  :Unsure: :

----------


## Gayl

> Ոնց հասկանում եմ, արդեն հիմնականում ա: Տենաս Իգուաինի պահը ո՞նց ա լինելու :


Ինքը հենց էտ հարցն էլ ուզում ա լուծի  :Wink: , Իգուայինը հոգով, ջիգյարով տղայա  :LOL: , բայց իմ դուրը չի գալիս, Բենզեման, որ սենց շարունակի հաստատ ինքն էլ կմնա, էնի մինչև հետ գա մինչև պարապի արդեն Բենզեման իրանով կանի:

----------


## Ungrateful

> Ինքը հենց էտ հարցն էլ ուզում ա լուծի , Իգուայինը հոգով, ջիգյարով տղայա , բայց իմ դուրը չի գալիս, Բենզեման, որ սենց շարունակի հաստատ ինքն էլ կմնա, էնի մինչև հետ գա մինչև պարապի արդեն Բենզեման իրանով կանի:


Ես էլ եմ տենց զգում... Բայց ամեն ինչ պարզ կլինի մենակ Իգուաինի լավանալուց ու մի 2 խաղ խաղալուց հետո... Ամեն դեպքւմ, մենք հարձակվողի  պրոբլեմ արդեն չունենք, էս տղեն գնալով կատարելագործվում ա:Ադեբայորին էլ հավայի առան, էնի դուբ ա  :Bad: :

----------

Gayl (20.03.2011)

----------


## Gayl

> Ադեբայորին էլ հավայի առան, էնի դուբ ա :


Ուրեմն խոսեմ, թե դուբը ինչ օգտակար փայտ է,շատ ամուր փայտ է և գեղեցիկ տեսք ունի, դուբից մարդիկ կահույք ես սարքում, պարկետ, թզբեհ և այլ գեղեցիկ իրեր, ճիշտ ա մի քիչ թանկ ա, բայց որակը տեղն ա: Դե տղա ես էսքան լավ բան Ադեբայորի մասին ասա, այնպես որ չհամեմատել  :LOL: : Ադեբայորին քցեք զիբիլը կգան կտուգանեն  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Ungrateful

> Ուրեմն խոսեմ, թե դուբը ինչ օգտակար փայտ է,շատ ամուր փայտ է և գեղեցիկ տեսք ունի, դուբից մարդիկ կահույք ես սարքում, պարկետ, թզբեհ և այլ գեղեցիկ իրեր, ճիշտ ա մի քիչ թանկ ա, բայց որակը տեղն ա: Դե տղա ես էսքան լավ բան Ադեբայորի մասին ասա, այնպես որ չհամեմատել : Ադեբայորին քցեք զիբիլը կգան կտուգանեն


Գեղեցիկը չէ, բայց ամուրը, թանկարժեքն ու կահույքը իրա մասին ա  :LOL: , հա մեկ էլ փայտը  :LOL: :

----------


## Gayl

> Գեղեցիկը չէ


Չէ դու չես տեսել, որ լավ մշակում են ինչ սիրուն պարկետ ա ստացվում, անգամ լաքելու կարիք չկա  :LOL:  :LOL:  (խնդում եմ, բայց լուրջ եմ ասում  :LOL: ):

----------


## Ungrateful

> Չէ դու չես տեսել, որ լավ մշակում են ինչ սիրուն պարկետ ա ստացվում, անգամ լաքելու կարիք չկա  (խնդում եմ, բայց լուրջ եմ ասում ):


Չէ ապեր, գեղեցիկը ձև չի: Աչքիս դբի *ոստ* մասն ա, էն որ ոչ ջարդվում ա, ոչ էլ դրանից բան ա դուրս գալիս  :LOL: ... Տենց շպրտում են, կամ քցում փեջը:

----------


## Gayl

Ապեր մի հատ Կանու անունով մեջտեղ հարցակվող կար, կարողա՞ հիշես, Նիգերիայի հավաքականից էր  :Think:  կարճ ասած ինքը ավելի լավ ֆուտբոլիստ ա եղել  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Gayl

> Աչքիս դբի *ոստ* մասն ա, էն որ ոչ ջարդվում ա, ոչ էլ դրանից բան ա դուրս գալիս


Այ ապրես  :LOL:  կպար թիրախին, ինքն էլ Ռեալի ոստն ա, էս սեզոնից հետո հետ ա գնալու չէ՞:

----------


## Ungrateful

> Ապեր մի հատ Կանու անունով մեջտեղ հարցակվող կար, կարողա՞ հիշես, Նիգերիայի հավաքականից էր  կարճ ասած ինքը ավելի լավ ֆուտբոլիստ ա եղել


Էլի սիրուններից է՞ր :LOL: … Լասենց ու Ադեբայոռենց թայֆի՞ց  :LOL: 




> Այ ապրես  կպար թիրախին, ինքն էլ Ռեալի ոստն ա, էս սեզոնից հետո հետ ա գնալու չէ՞:


Հա բա ինչ: Արենդով են վերցրել, անշարժ գույքի կարգավիճակով: Սեզոնի վերջ քացով տալու են փափուկ մասերին  :Bye: :

----------


## Gayl

> Էլի սիրուններից է՞ր… Լասենց ու Ադեբայոռենց թայֆի՞ց


Էտի իմ տոռմուզն էր  :LOL: , ես որ դրան տենում էի արունը խփում էր գլխիս  :LOL:

----------


## Ungrateful

> Էտի իմ տոռմուզն էր , ես որ դրան տենում էի արունը խփում էր գլխիս


Հենա, մտավ խաղադաշտ հերոսը  :LOL:  Բենզոյին հանին:
Դե դրան վերցնելու վախտով Իգուաինը հելավ, Բենզեման էլ թուփ էր... Ստիպված էին:

----------


## Gayl

> Հենա, մտավ խաղադաշտ հերոսը  Բենզոյին հանին:


Մեր նաֆսն էր, հեսա մեր ինադու գոլ ա խփելու  :LOL:  
Ապեր գոնե Բենդներին առնեիք, գոնե ինձ լավություն կանեիք, հենց հետս մի բան լինի իմացեք էտ տապոռի(չնայած տապոռով մարդիկ փեդ են ջարդում  :LOL: ) մատը խառն ա

----------


## Gayl

Ժող. Ատլետիկոյում Ռեյես անունով խաղացող կա, Ռեալում էլ ա խաղացել, էտի կարողանում ա խաղա՞, թե բրնձում ա:

----------


## Ungrateful

Պրծ  :Smile: : Լարված դեռբի ստացվեց... 1:2 հաղթեցինք  :Yahoo: :
Շնորհավո՜ր  :Love: 

Հ.Գ. Գել, Ադեբայորի դեմքը մտնելուց հետո 1 անգամ ցույց տվին, էն էլ շտռաֆ էր արել  :LOL: :

----------


## Gayl

> Պրծ : Լարված դեռբի ստացվեց... 1:2 Հհաղթեցինք :
> Շնորհավո՜ր 
> 
> Հ.Գ. Գել, Ադեբայորի դեմքը 1 անգամ տեսա, էն էլ շտռաֆ էր արել :


Շնորհավոր բոլորիդ:
 :LOL:  Բա լավ բան կարա՞ անի, մենակ չասես, որ իրա արած շտռաֆից են խփել, չնայած Ագուերոն շտռաֆ չի խփի, բայց դե ... :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Ungrateful

> Շնորհավոր բոլորիդ:
>  Բա լավ բան կարա՞ անի, մենակ չասես, որ իրա արած շտռաֆից են խփել, չնայած Ագուերոն շտռաֆ չի խփի, բայց դե ...


Էդ մեկն էլ ու ֆսյո  :LOL: : Չէ ախպեր, նիգռ ախպերը մեղք չուներ  :LOL: : Մի հատ փախած գոլ խբին, վերջերում էլ թույն լարված պայքար էր գնում  :Smile: :

----------


## Gayl

> Էդ մեկն էլ ու ֆսյո : Չէ ախպեր, նիգռ ախպերը մեղք չուներ : Մի հատ փախած գոլ խբին, *վերջերում էլ թույն լարված պայքար էր գնում* :


Դե Ատլետիկը ընտիր թիմ ա, Ռեալից ու բարսից հետո ինձ էտ թիմն ա դուր գալիս, հոյակապ ֆուտբոլիստներ ունի, բայց թե խի ա հետ ընկել չեմ հասկանում:

----------


## Լեո

Ծիծաղելի ա, բայց ոչնչով աչքի չընկնող և շատ անշուք խաղ ցուցադրող Սպորտինգը կարողացավ Ռեալին գոլ խփել  :Lol2: 

Խաղի ավարտին մնացել ա մի քանի րոպե: Հուսով եմ տհաճ անակնկալներ չեն լինի  :Jpit:

----------

Altair (05.04.2011), Ապե Ջան (02.04.2011)

----------


## Gayl

Մոուին հանելու են մայրուղի

----------


## Լեո

> Մոուին հանելու են մայրուղի


Դա հաստատ տեղի կունենա.... եթե ոչ այս խաղից հետո, մրցաշրջանից հետո՝ հաստատ  :Smile:

----------


## Gayl

> Դա հաստատ տեղի կունենա.... եթե ոչ այս խաղից հետո, մրցաշրջանից հետո՝ հաստատ


Իմ ուզածն ա, էլի Անգլիա կգա  :LOL:

----------


## Լեո

Ռեալ 0 - 1 Սպորտինգ

աաայ  :Lol2:

----------

Altair (05.04.2011)

----------


## Gayl

Էս նույն կայֆըն էլ Տոտենհեմն ա անելու, բայց ես մի քիչ խոշոր հաշիվ եմ ակնկալում  :LOL:

----------

Altair (05.04.2011)

----------


## Yellow Raven

Դզեց :Jpit: 
Գվարդիոլան էսօր կարա հանգիստ կիսաերկրորդ կազմ հանել, կրվում ենք, կրվենք :Jpit:

----------


## Լեո

> Էս նույն կայֆըն էլ Տոտենհեմն ա անելու, բայց ես մի քիչ խոշոր հաշիվ եմ ակնկալում


Հա, ես էլ Տոտենհեմից լուրջ ակնկալիքներ ունեմ  :Smile: 

Բայց խոշոր հաշիվներ չեմ ակնկալում: Ռեալի հետ խոշոր հաշիվներով խաղալու հեղինակային իրավունքներն այլ թիմի են պատկանում  :Tongue:

----------

Altair (05.04.2011), Barcamaniac (04.04.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Դէ էլ ինչ ասեմ, շատ մի տխրեք… դիմեցեք, բան չկա:  :Jpit:

----------


## Լեո

> Դզեց
> Գվարդիոլան էսօր կարա հանգիստ կիսաերկրորդ կազմ հանել, կրվում ենք, կրվենք


Չէ, Վահիկ ջան, «կակ ռազ» լավ շանս ա չեմպիոնության հարցերը լուծել՝ հետագայում տհաճություններից խուսափելու համար: Կարծում եմ՝ էսօր Գվարդիոլան ամեն ինչ կանի հաղթանակի համար:

----------

Ներսես_AM (02.04.2011)

----------


## Ambrosine

Սարսափելի ոչինչ տեղի չի ունեցել: Ճիշտ է, հաճելի չէ, բայց ոչ էլ այնպիսի իրադարձություն է, որ դրա պատճառով արժե Հաղթանակի կամրջից ցած նետվել: Ոչ էլ կարիք կա կամ ժամանակն է` Մոուրինյուին հեռացնելու: Ամեն երևույթ էլ պրոգրեսի ու ռեգրեսի փուլեր է ունենում:

----------


## Լեո

> *Սարսափելի ոչինչ տեղի չի ունեցել:* Ճիշտ է, հաճելի չէ, բայց ոչ էլ այնպիսի իրադարձություն է, որ դրա պատճառով արժե Հաղթանակի կամրջից ցած նետվել: Ոչ էլ կարիք կա կամ ժամանակն է` Մոուրինյուին հեռացնելու: Ամեն երևույթ էլ պրոգրեսի ու ռեգրեսի փուլեր է ունենում:


Ճիշտ ես, Աստղ ջան, ոչ մի սարսափելի ու արտառոց բան չկա Ռեալի պարտության մեջ  :Wink:  Էդ սովորական բան ա  :Lol2:

----------

Altair (05.04.2011), Yellow Raven (03.04.2011), Ապե Ջան (02.04.2011)

----------


## Gayl

> Բայց խոշոր հաշիվներ չեմ ակնկալում: Ռեալի հետ խոշոր հաշիվներով խաղալու հեղինակային իրավունքներն այլ թիմի են պատկանում


Ապեր մարդ էտքան եսասեր չի լինի, մի քիչ էլ թող մենք շնչենք  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ճիշտ ես, Աստղ ջան, ոչ մի սարսափելի ու արտառոց բան չկա Ռեալի պարտության մեջ  Էդ սովորական բան ա


Ես գրելուց կանխատեսել էի, որ սա ես գրելու... ու հենց դու ես գրելու  :LOL: :
Ոչինչ, նորից եմ կրկնում` պրոգրեսի ու ռեգրեսի փուլեր են լինում: Տնտեսագետ ես, Լաֆերի կորը մի մոռացի, որ օրը գա, հիշեցնեմ  :Tongue:   :Jpit: :

----------

Լեո (02.04.2011)

----------


## Աբելյան

Նույն Սպորտինգը Բարսելոնից էլ էր միավորներ խլել: Ընդհանուր առմամբ սաղ սեզոնում Սպորտինգը Ռեալ-Բարսելոնից համատեղ 4 խաղում 3 գոլ ա ընդունել:

----------


## Vaho

Ու էս ամեն ինչը Ռոնալդոյի աչքի առաջ  :Sad:  ափսոս, լավ չեղավ

ադեբայոր :Angry2:  :Angry2:  :Angry2:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Ու էս ամեն ինչը Ռոնալդոյի աչքի առաջ  ափսոս, լավ չեղավ
> 
> ադեբայոր


Ինչի՞ սիրտը կարողա չդիմանար…  :LOL:

----------


## Vaho

Չե դե ուղակի իրան կանչել եին Մադրիդ մեծարում եին, ու պարտվեցին, էտա ասածս

----------


## Yellow Raven

Մոուրինյոն սեփական հարկի տակ 2002 թվականից հետո առաջին հանդիպումը պարտվեց :Jpit:

----------


## Gayl

> Մոուրինյոն սեփական հարկի տակ 2002 թվականից հետո առաջին հանդիպումը պարտվեց


Ես արդեն մտածում եմ, որ այստեղ Մոուն հեչ կապ չունի, ով գալիսա Ռեալ նաֆսվում ա  :LOL:  : Մոուն Պոռտու էր խզարում, իսկ Ռեալից գլուխ չի հանում  :Shok:

----------


## Vaho

Ատլետիկ Բիլբաո-Ռեալ 0:3
Գոլեր Կակա-Ռոնալդու :Ok: 
Ռեալը խաղում էր համրյա երկրորդ թմով

----------


## Ներսես_AM

էս ադեբայորը վեց համարը չէ՞ր  :Huh:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> էս ադեբայորը վեց համարը չէ՞ր


*28 հարնա:*

----------


## Yellow Raven

> էս ադեբայորը վեց համարը չէ՞ր


Կարծեմ 6-ն էր :Think: 
Երևի ՉԼ-ում ու Լա Լիգայում տարբեր համարներով են հայտավորել :Jpit:

----------


## REAL_ist

ՉԼ-ում մրցաշրջանի ընթացքում միևնույն համարի տակ տարբեր խաղացողներ հայտավորել չի թույլատրվում, իսկ Ռեալի կազմում 6 համարի տակ արդեն հայտավորված էր եղել Մ. Դիարան:

----------

Yellow Raven (16.04.2011), Ներսես_AM (14.04.2011)

----------


## tikopx

realmadrid.am ի կողմից նվիրվում է Ռեալցիներին՝

----------

Freeman (16.04.2011), Moonwalker (16.04.2011)

----------


## Altair

Մադրիդի «Ռեալի» գլխավոր տնօրեն Խորխե Վալդանոն ափսոսում է, որ նպաստել է «Արքայական ակումբի» և Ժոզե Մոուրինյոյի միջև պայմանագրի ստորագրմանը:

«Գվարդիոլայի հետ ավելի հեշտ լեզու կգտնեի: Խոստովանում եմ, որ Մոուրինյոն ձանձրացրել է ինձ: Սխալվել եմ, երբ երաշխավորել եմ նրա թեկնածությունը: Այժմ ցավում եմ դրա համար: Այդուհանդերձ, նրան հաջողություններ եմ մաղթում «Ռեալում»,- Վալդանոյի խոսքերը մեջբերել է «Marca»-ն:

Հարկ է նշել, որ Մոուրինյոն ու Վալդանոն արդեն մի քանի ամիս է` չեն շփվում: Բայց մինչ օրս կողմերը բացահայտ չէին հայտարարել իրենց տարաձայնությունների մասին: Մոուրինյոն դժգոհ է, որ Վալդանոն վատ է աշխատում «Ռեալի» հետաքրքրությունների ուղղությամբ: Պորտուգալացի մասնագետի խոսքերով` իր թիմին Իսպանիայի առաջնությունում հաճախ են «դատում»: Նրան չի բավարարում նաև ներքին խաղացանկը: Վալդանոն, իր հերթին, գոհ չէ Պրիմերայում թիմի ելույթներից:

Հիշեցնենք, որ «Ռեալն» այժմ ընթանում է 2-րդ հորիզոնականում և գործնականում զրկվել է չեմպիոնության համար պայքարելու հնարավորությունից:
http://www.armbarca.com

----------

Ապե Ջան (19.04.2011)

----------


## Armen.181

այ որ Պեպեն ելի սենց խաղ անցկացնի կենտրոնական կիսապաշպանի դիրքում, Օզիլը առաջին իսկ րոպեներից խաղա և կարմիր քարտ չստանան, մի խոսքով Ռեալի կողմից եմ  :Hands Up: 




մեկել կցանկանայի 11 մետրանոցներից զուրկ  խաղ դիտել

----------

Արծիվ (21.04.2011)

----------


## Sinigami

Շնորհավոր ՄԱԴՐԻԴԻՍՐՆԵՐ ջան :Wink:  :Wink:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Bux:  :Bux:  :Bux:  :Bux:  :Bux:  :Bux:  :Bux:  :Bux:  :Bux:

----------

kitty (21.04.2011), Moonwalker (21.04.2011), tikopx (21.04.2011), Արծիվ (21.04.2011), Նաիրուհի (21.04.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Շնորհավորում եմ Ռեալի երկրպագուներին հաղթանակի կապակցությամբ: 
Այսպիսի խաղով, իրոք արժանի է տիտղոսի:  :Smile:

----------

Enigmatic (21.04.2011), Moonwalker (21.04.2011), REAL_ist (21.04.2011), Sinigami (21.04.2011), tikopx (21.04.2011), Արծիվ (21.04.2011), Նաիրուհի (21.04.2011)

----------


## Ungrateful

Առա՛ջ Մադրիդ, առա՛ջ չեմպիոն  :Love:  :Love:  :Love:  :Love: 

Հարևաններս զարթնել, դուռն են ծեծում  :LOL:   :Yahoo: :

----------

Enigmatic (21.04.2011), Moonwalker (21.04.2011), Նաիրուհի (21.04.2011)

----------


## tikopx

եսօր մեր օրնա թողեք մեզ մենակ սսաղ տեղերում, բարսայի ֆաների պես լքեք մարզադաշտը :Դ ու շնորհավորեք բարսայի ֆաների պես, տեսաք ոնց էին փաթաթվում մերոնց մեդալներ ստանալուց, ոնցոր մեզ էին եկել բալետ անեին:Դ լօլ ետ են ելի բարսայիկի ֆաները :Դ ոչ բոլորը

----------

Enigmatic (21.04.2011), Moonwalker (21.04.2011), Արծիվ (21.04.2011)

----------


## Armen.181

Շնորհավոր :Hands Up: , լավ պաշպանվեցին և լավ հարվածեցին  :Cool:

----------

tikopx (21.04.2011), Vaho (21.04.2011), Աբելյան (21.04.2011), Արծիվ (21.04.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> եսօր մեր օրնա թողեք մեզ մենակ սսաղ տեղերում, բարսայի ֆաների պես լքեք մարզադաշտը :Դ ու շնորհավորեք բարսայի ֆաների պես, տեսաք ոնց էին փաթաթվում մերոնց մեդալներ ստանալուց, ոնցոր մեզ էին եկել բալետ անեին:Դ լօլ ետ են ելի բարսայիկի ֆաները :Դ ոչ բոլորը


 tikopx ջան փաստորեն արդեն դու կողմնորոշվել էս: Երևի օգնեց այս խաղը հա՞:  :Wink:

----------


## tikopx

> tikopx ջան փաստորեն արդեն դու կողմնորոշվել էս: Երևի օգնեց այս խաղը հա՞:


եղբայր եթե նկատել ես, ես ակումբում ֆուտբոլի հետ կապված համարյա գրառում չեմ անում,մանավանդ վերջերս, հիմա դու մեջբերելու ես, բայց ես ես թեմա մեկել աստված գիտի երբ կմտնեմ  :Wink:  , դրա համար ես բան չեմ պատասխանի, ես ուղղակի եկա ես թեմա սաղին շնորհավորեի ու գնայի:

Շնորհավոր ՌԵԱԼցիներ:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> եղբայր եթե նկատել ես, ես ակումբում ֆուտբոլի հետ կապված համարյա գրառում չեմ անում,մանավանդ վերջերս, հիմա դու մեջբերելու ես, բայց ես ես թեմա մեկել աստված գիտի երբ կմտնեմ  , դրա համար ես բան չեմ պատասխանի, ես ուղղակի եկա ես թեմա սաղին շնորհավորեի ու գնայի:
> 
> Շնորհավոր ՌԵԱԼցիներ:


Ես միայն ասացի ճշտենմ, հետոի համար:
Հա, փաստորեն Ռեալ էս… 

Հ.Գ Տեսնես որ չհհաղթեր գալու էիր մեր կո՞ղմ:  :Jpit:

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Ես միայն ասացի ճշտենմ, հետոի համար:
> Հա, փաստորեն Ռեալ էս… 
> 
> Հ.Գ Տեսնես որ չհհաղթեր գալու էիր մեր կո՞ղմ:


Մարդու ավատարից չի՞ երևում, Ապե Ջան։   :Angry2: 

Սադրում ես  :Angry2:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Մարդու ավատարից չի՞ երևում, Ապե Ջան։  
> 
> Սադրում ես


Վերջերս սկսեց երևալ:  :Jpit:

----------


## Altair

Շնորհավոր:
Ռամոսը գավաթը գցել էր ավտոբուսի տակ :LOL:  :Tongue:  :LOL: 
Սերխիո Ռամոսը ավտոբուսի երկրորդ հարկից ցած է գցել Իսպանիայի գավաթը: Այս մասին հաղորդում է Marca-ն: Մոուրինյոյի սաները Գավաթի եզրափակիչ խաղում «Բարսելոնա»-ին հաղթելուց հետո վերադարձել են Մադրիդ, որտեղ մեծ շուքով նշել են իրենց հաջողությունը: 

«Ռեալ»-ի ֆուտբոլիստները երկհարկանի բաց ավտոբուսով շրջել են ամբողջ Մադրիդով ու ցուցադրել գավաթը: Տոնախմբության ամենաթեժ պահին Սերխիո Ռամոսը պատահաբար ձեռքից վայր է գցել գավաթը, որն ընկել է ավտոբուսի տակ: Հաղորդվում է, որ վարորդը հասցրել է կանգնեցնել ավտոբուսը, սակայն գավաթը չի ցուցադրվել ժողովրդին:

----------


## Armen.181

> Շնորհավոր:
> Ռամոսը գավաթը գցել էր ավտոբուսի տակ
> Սերխիո Ռամոսը ավտոբուսի երկրորդ հարկից ցած է գցել Իսպանիայի գավաթը: Այս մասին հաղորդում է Marca-ն: Մոուրինյոյի սաները Գավաթի եզրափակիչ խաղում «Բարսելոնա»-ին հաղթելուց հետո վերադարձել են Մադրիդ, որտեղ մեծ շուքով նշել են իրենց հաջողությունը: 
> 
> «Ռեալ»-ի ֆուտբոլիստները երկհարկանի բաց ավտոբուսով շրջել են ամբողջ Մադրիդով ու ցուցադրել գավաթը: Տոնախմբության ամենաթեժ պահին Սերխիո Ռամոսը պատահաբար ձեռքից վայր է գցել գավաթը, որն ընկել է ավտոբուսի տակ: Հաղորդվում է, որ վարորդը հասցրել է կանգնեցնել ավտոբուսը, սակայն գավաթը չի ցուցադրվել ժողովրդին:


ես արդեն ետ գավաթից հոգնեցին հիմա էլ ՉԼ-ը են ուզում :LOL:

----------

Altair (22.04.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> ես արդեն ետ գավաթից հոգնեցին հիմա էլ ՉԼ-ը են ուզում


Պայքարել ա պետք, բայց հույսներդ կտրեք:  :Tongue: 
Ձեռք բերվածը վայելեք:

----------


## Armen.181

> Պայքարել ա պետք, բայց հույսներդ կտրեք: 
> Ձեռք բերվածը վայելեք:


ինձ ինչ, ըստ ինձ Մանչեստրնա դառնալու, եթե դու ինձ հետ համամիտ չես  հույստ կտրի

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> ինձ ինչ, ըստ ինձ Մանչեստրնա դառնալու, եթե դու ինձ հետ համամիտ չես  հույստ կտրի


Դէ չէ, հո մենակ ասելով չի:
Օրինակ դու ինչի՞ էս մտածում, որ Մանչեսթերնա հաղթելու, որովետև իրեն էս բալետ անում:  :Smile:

----------


## Armen.181

> Դէ չէ, հո մենակ ասելով չի:
> Օրինակ դու ինչի՞ էս մտածում, որ Մանչեսթերնա հաղթելու, որովետև իրեն էս բալետ անում:


դե հենց նոր դու ասեցիր և համոզվեցիր որ մենակ ասելով չի ,  :Wink: , մտածում եմ որ թեմայից շեղվում ենք

----------


## Altair

Այս էջը ես կանվանեյ՝ «Հետաքրքիր է` իմանալ».


ԳԱՂՏՆԻ ՄԱՆՐԱՄԱՍՆԵՐ. ՄՈՈՒՐԻՆՅՈՆ ԹՔԵԼ Է ՌԵԱԼԻ ՄԵԾՈՒԹՅԱՆ ՎՐԱ
Մադրիդի «Ռեալի» նախագահ Ֆլորենտինո Պերեսը մրցաշրջանի ընթացքում պլանավորել էր թիմի գլխավոր մարզչի պաշտոնից հեռացնել Ժոզե Մոուրինյոյին: Այս մասին հաղորդել է «El Pais»-ը:

Բանն այն է, որ Պրիմերայի 16-րդ տուրում «Սևիլիայի» հետ հանդիպումից հետո Մոուրինյոն շատ զայրացած է եղել: Նրա կարծիքով` մրցավարներն այդ խաղում պարզապես ջարդել են «Ռեալին», և նա հանդերձարանում ակումբի մի քանի ղեկավարների ասել է հետևյալը. «Դուք ասում եք, որ սա աշխարհի ամենամեծ ակումբն է, բայց դա այդպես չէ: Ես թքած ունեմ այսպիսի մեծության վրա: Իսկ հիմա կարող եք իմ խոսքերը փոխանցել ակումբի նախագահին»:

Երբ Ֆլորենտինո Պերեսը լսել է Մոուրինյոյի խոսքերը, իր հերթին, ասել է. «Կան մարդիկ, ովքեր մտածում են, որ ի վիճակի են աշխատել ամեն տեղ, ուստի իրենց հաշիվ չեն տալիս, որ «Ռեալն» աշխարհի ամենամեծ ակումբն է: Բոլորը չէ, որ կարող են դիմանալ մեր ակումբում առկա ճնշմանը: Իսկ ոմանք պարզապես խելագարվում են»:

Մոուրինյոն չի լռել և պատասխանել է նաև ակումբի ղեկավարին:

«Ես այն մասնագետը չեմ, ում դուք փնտրել եք, դուք էլ այն նախագահը չեք, ում ես եմ փնտրել»,- նշել է պորտուգալացի մասնագետը:
Աղբյուրը

----------


## Արծիվ

> Այս էջը ես կանվանեյ՝ «Հետաքրքիր է` իմանալ».
> 
> 
> ԳԱՂՏՆԻ ՄԱՆՐԱՄԱՍՆԵՐ. ՄՈՈՒՐԻՆՅՈՆ ԹՔԵԼ Է ՌԵԱԼԻ ՄԵԾՈՒԹՅԱՆ ՎՐԱ
> Մադրիդի «Ռեալի» նախագահ Ֆլորենտինո Պերեսը մրցաշրջանի ընթացքում պլանավորել էր թիմի գլխավոր մարզչի պաշտոնից հեռացնել Ժոզե Մոուրինյոյին: Այս մասին հաղորդել է «El Pais»-ը:
> 
> Բանն այն է, որ Պրիմերայի 16-րդ տուրում «Սևիլիայի» հետ հանդիպումից հետո Մոուրինյոն շատ զայրացած է եղել: Նրա կարծիքով` մրցավարներն այդ խաղում պարզապես ջարդել են «Ռեալին», և նա հանդերձարանում ակումբի մի քանի ղեկավարների ասել է հետևյալը. «Դուք ասում եք, որ սա աշխարհի ամենամեծ ակումբն է, բայց դա այդպես չէ: Ես թքած ունեմ այսպիսի մեծության վրա: Իսկ հիմա կարող եք իմ խոսքերը փոխանցել ակումբի նախագահին»:
> 
> Երբ Ֆլորենտինո Պերեսը լսել է Մոուրինյոյի խոսքերը, իր հերթին, ասել է. «Կան մարդիկ, ովքեր մտածում են, որ ի վիճակի են աշխատել ամեն տեղ, ուստի իրենց հաշիվ չեն տալիս, որ «Ռեալն» աշխարհի ամենամեծ ակումբն է: Բոլորը չէ, որ կարող են դիմանալ մեր ակումբում առկա ճնշմանը: Իսկ ոմանք պարզապես խելագարվում են»:
> ...


Միևնույն է սա ձեզ չի փրկի գալիք պարտությունից իսկ թե Մոուրինիոն ինչ է ասել դա մեզ ընթանրապես չի հետաքրքրում քանի որ նրա միակ նպատակը Ռեալի ՉԼ գավաթը վերցնելն է իսկ դրանից հետո նա կգնա Անգլիա: Մի խոսքով ինչ էլ ասեն նրա մասին միևնույն է նա կա և մնում է ներկայիս ամենագրագետ մարզիչը:

----------

Moonwalker (26.04.2011), tikopx (26.04.2011), Նաիրուհի (27.04.2011)

----------


## Altair

> Միևնույն է սա ձեզ չի փրկի գալիք պարտությունից իսկ թե Մոուրինիոն ինչ է ասել դա մեզ ընթանրապես չի հետաքրքրում քանի որ նրա միակ նպատակը Ռեալի ՉԼ գավաթը վերցնելն է իսկ դրանից հետո նա կգնա Անգլիա: Մի խոսքով ինչ էլ ասեն նրա մասին միևնույն է նա կա և մնում է ներկայիս ամենագրագետ մարզիչը:


Իմ ասածները դրա հետ հեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեչ կապ չունեն, իսկ եթե փրկվելու մասին է խոսքը ես միայն կավելացնեմ՝«Թող լինի Աստծո կամոք»

----------


## Արծիվ

> Իմ ասածները դրա հետ հեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեչ կապ չունեն, իսկ եթե փրկվելու մասին է խոսքը ես միայն կավելացնեմ՝«Թող լինի Աստծո կամոք»


Լիոնել ջան իհարկե ամեն ինչում պետք է լինի Աստծո կամքը բայց այս հարցում հաղթում է նա ով շատ գոլ կխփի  :Smile:

----------


## Սերխիո

Պեպեն ու Մարսելոն ուռած :Tease:  ցկում են :Russian:

----------

Ambrosine (29.04.2011), Armen.181 (27.04.2011), Life (27.04.2011)

----------


## Սերխիո

Գվարդիոլային արդեն հոգնեցրել է պահպանել քաղաքակրթության բարձրագույն նորմերը ու ակումբի իմիջի բարձրացմանը նպաստելը, որից տուժում է իր թիմի խաղը: Եվ ահա Պեպ Գվարդիոլան սկսել է խոսել ոչ միայն գեղեցիկ, կոմբինացիոն ֆուտբոլի մասին, այլ մեկնաբանել է մրցավարական որոշումները:

Գվարդիոլան արդեն ոչ միայն իր խաղացողներին է կոչ անում հարձակվել մրցակցի դարպասներին ու գոլեր խփել, այլ ինքն է հագել մարտական հանդերձանքը, ձեռքն է վերցրել ամենասուր թուրը` խոսքը, ու աշխատում է մի ուղղությամբ` ճնշել ու ազդել «Մադրիդի» ու մրցավարների վրա: Այն, որ այս քայլով նա փոքր ինչ կարող է օգնել իր թիմին, ստիպել է նրան վայր դնել քաղաքակրթությունը ու խոսել մրցավարների մասին, ինչը ավելի լավ ստացվում էր Ժոան Լապորտայի մոտ («Բարսայի» նախորդ նախագահը): Եվ ահա շաբաթ օրը նա առաջին անգամ խախտեց արդեն ավանդույթ դարձած սովորությունը ու խոսեց մրցավարության մասին:

Գավաթի եզրափակչից 3 օր անց նա ակնարկեց, որ գ*ավաթը բաժին հասավ «Ռեալին» եզրային մրցավար Ֆերմին Մարտինեսի փայլուն տեսողության շնորհիվ, ով նկատեց մի քնաի սանտիմետրանոց խաղից դուրս վիճակը Պեդրո Ռոդրիգեսի մոտ* :LOL: : Նա կարծում է, որ այդ որոշումը ավելի շատ ուղղված էր ոչ թե դեպի արդար խաղը, այլ «Բարսելոնայի» դեմ: Բայց նա խոսեց ոչ միայն մրցավարի, այլև Մոուրինյոյի ընտրած խաղաոճի մասին.«Մենք պետք է նախ կարողանանք հարմարվել «Բեռնաբեուի» բարձր խոտին, հետո նոր սկսենք խաղալ մեր խաղը: Նրանք ունեն շատ լավ թիմ, բայց մենք ունենք նրանց հակադրելու բան: Բացի այդ մեր դեմ են լինելու ոչ այնքան բարեհամբույր երկրպագուներ: Այո, այս խաղում ֆավորիտ է այն թիմը, որին առաջնությունում գերազանցում ենք 8 միավոր»:

Գվարդիոլան նաև հեգնանքով է սկսել խոսել Մոուրինյոյի մասին: Քննարկելով այն, որ չորեքշաբթի կայանալիք կլասիկոն ամենայն հավանականությամբ կվարի Պեդրո Պրոենսան (սա դեռ հաստատված տեղեկատվություն չէ), Գվարդիոլան նշեց.«Դրանից պետք է շատ գոհ լինի Մոուրինյոն»:

Այսպիսով Գվարդիոլան սկսել է նյարդայնանալ, ինչը պարզ է նրանից, որ առաջվա պես նրա հարցազրույցները բաղկացած չեն միայն գեղեցիկ ֆուտբոլի ու իր թիմի ելույթների մասին մեկնաբանություններից:

  աղբյուր `http://realmadrid.am/site/?page=arti...w&id=3929&pg=1

*էս էլ Ժոզեի պատասխանը*` Գոյություն ունեն երկու տիպի մարզիչներ` մրցավարությունից ընդհանրապես չխոսող և մրցավարներին ամեն մի սխալի համար քննադատող, բայց Գվարդիոլայի հայտարարություններից հետո առաջացավ նաև երրորդ տիպը: Այդ տիպի մարզիչը քննադատում է նույնիսկ խաղին որևէ մրցավարի նշանակելը: Ես նման բան չէի տեսել: Տեսնենք, թե կհետևեն նրան իր համախոհները, թե ոչ»

----------

Moonwalker (27.04.2011), REAL_ist (27.04.2011)

----------


## Armen.181

> Պեպեն ու Մարսելոն ուռած ցկում են


վերջին անգամ չեմ հիշում երբ եի սենց ծիծաղացել ,,լավներ  :LOL:

----------

Vaho (28.04.2011), Սերխիո (27.04.2011)

----------


## Սերխիո

ինչն ա Մոուրինյոին սխալը ?

1. մեկ հոգի պակասով չփոխարինեց կիսապաշտպանի կամ պաշտպանի ,ինչի արդյունքում հոգնած պաշտպանները,որոնք լրացնում էին մեկ հոգու բացը ,թույլ տվեցին որ հիմար գոլ խփեն... 0-2 սա արդեն զզվելի ա...

2.երբ հաշիվ 0-1 էր չմցրեց հրաշալի եռյակից որևէ մեկին, որ թիմը հասկանար,նոր ուժ ունի ու ոգևորվի,ոչ թե իրա մարզիչի պես թևաթափ լինի,ու վերջիվերջո դու չես  խաղում քիչ գնդակով պարտվելու համար, այլ պայաքրում ես,պետք ա կոկորդ կռծես ու ցույց տես մրցակցիդ,որ դու հզոր թիմ ես ներկայացնում, ոչ թե Լևանտե... Սա Ռեալը չի, ես իմ Ռեալն եմ ուզում,որ  Բարսան 10-15 միավորով չեմպիոն էր դառնում , բայց սեփական  դաշտում հագցնում էին 4-2 դրանց...
Հ.Գ.
ինքը չի մարզում Չելսի, Պորտու կամ Ինտեր, ու իրա հակառակորդները Միլանը, Մանչը կամ Բենֆիկան չեն (թող ներեն  նշված թիմերի երկրպագուները) ինքը  մարզում ա Ռեալը, որը  ունի մեծ ավանդույթներ ,մեծ հեղինակություն ու մրցում ա *թշնամու* հետ ... Ինքը սա չի հասկանա ,սա հասկանում են Դի ստեֆանոն ու Վալդանոն, պետք ա ողնուծուծով մադրիդիստ լինել,ոնց որ Պեպն ա սվոյ իրա թիմում, նոր կհասկանա, որ մենակ ասուլիսներով չի... տենչում եմ սրա հրաժարականը ,ոնց որ Կապելոինը ու վստահ եմ, որ Վալդանոն , Հիերոն ,Մանուել Սանչիսը ավելի լավը կլինեն ,իսկ հետագայում Գուտին միանաշանակ...

----------

Monk (28.04.2011), Vaho (28.04.2011), Yellow Raven (28.04.2011), Արծիվ (28.04.2011), Լեո (28.04.2011)

----------


## Արծիվ

> Սա Ռեալը չի, ես իմ Ռեալն եմ ուզում,որ  Բարսան 10-15 միավորով չեմպիոն էր դառնում , բայց սեփական  դաշտում հագցնում էին 4-2 դրանց...


Էհհհհհհհհհհ ախպեր ջան երանի հազար երանի էտ օրերը  :Sad:

----------


## Արծիվ

Ոտքից գլուխ Ռեալի սաստավը մաքրելա պետք ու շատերին ուղարկել թոշակի, ես զարմանում եմ թե ոնց հաջողացրեց վերցնել Copa del rey-ի գավաթը  :LOL:

----------

Altair (28.04.2011), Ապե Ջան (28.04.2011)

----------


## Vaho

Լավ պետք չի շատ նեղվել հարազատներս :Wink:  արջևում դեռ պատասխան խաղ կա, կարծում եմ ճիշտ կլինի,որ պատասխան խաղում հարձակվողական ֆուտբոլ կազմակերպի Ժոզեն, ու հենց սկզբիցել դուրս բերի Կակաին,իգուաինին և Բենզեմաին :Think: , նաև պրեսինգը շատ ուժեղացնի, բարսը պրեսինգից լավ նեղվումա

----------

Altair (28.04.2011), Ambrosine (29.04.2011)

----------


## Altair

> Լիոնել ջան իհարկե ամեն ինչում պետք է լինի Աստծո կամքը բայց այս հարցում հաղթում է նա ով շատ գոլ կխփի


Լեո անունով մարդ արդեն այստեղ գրանցված է, իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է «Աստծո կամք»-ին, ապա ավելացնեմ, Աստված կորոշի հաղթողին:

----------


## Altair

Ես հիմա խոսում եմ որպես Ռեալի երկրպագուի կողմից.
Ժողովուրդ ինձ թվում է, որ Մոուն մի բան որոշել էր, որ Կակաին, Բենզեմաին ու Հիգուաինին չհանեց, մեզ միայն մնում է հասկանալ թե ինչ:

----------


## Altair

> Լավ պետք չի շատ նեղվել հարազատներս արջևում դեռ պատասխան խաղ կա, կարծում եմ ճիշտ կլինի,որ պատասխան խաղում հարձակվողական ֆուտբոլ կազմակերպի Ժոզեն, ու հենց սկզբիցել դուրս բերի Կակաին,Իգուաինին և Բենզեմաին, նաև պրեսինգը շատ ուժեղացնի, Բարսը պրեսինգից լավ նեղվումա


Ես ֆուտբոլը դիտելիս կոմենտատորի ասածը լսեցի ու ասեմ թե ինչ. Նա ասած, որ մի հետաքրքիր բան կա ֆուտբոլում, դա այն է, որ եթե գնդակը քո մոտ է, ապա դու չէս կարող գոլ բացթողնել, Բարսան դրանից է օգտվում  :Wink:

----------


## Սերխիո

մինչ այսօր, Ֆալկաոյին դիտում էի ցանկալի ձեռքբերում, իսկ հիմա` անհրաժեշտ,ֆանտաստիկ գոլահար ա,էս տարի Պորտոյում չի մնա

----------

Altair (29.04.2011), Yellow Raven (29.04.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> մինչ այսօր, Ֆալկաոյին դիտում էի ցանկալի ձեռքբերում, իսկ հիմա` անհրաժեշտ,ֆանտաստիկ գոլահար ա,էս տարի Պորտոյում չի մնա


Ինչպես հասկացա ֆուտբոլիստը՝ Ֆալկաոյին, հանդիսանում է «Պորտու» - ի խաղացող:
Ինչպես ռեալի ղեկավարությունը, մարզչական կազմը ու նաև երկրպագուները հետաքրքրված են ուժեղ ֆուտբոլիստով, բայց ոչ թե արարելով ուժեղ ֆուտբոլսիտ, այլ գումար ծաղսելով ու գնելով: Այսինքն իրենք (ոչինիչ) չեն անում, այլ փող տալիս գնում:
Ռեալը միայն մեծ գումարներով է այսօր ինչոր տիտղոսի հասնում, այն էլ՝ շատ մեծ գումարների շնորհիվ: :Jpit:

----------

Altair (29.04.2011)

----------


## Սերխիո

> Ինչպես հասկացա ֆուտբոլիստը՝ Ֆալկաոյին, հանդիսանում է «Պորտու» - ի խաղացող:
> Ինչպես ռեալի ղեկավարությունը, մարզչական կազմը ու նաև երկրպագուները հետաքրքրված են ուժեղ ֆուտբոլիստով, բայց ոչ թե արարելով ուժեղ ֆուտբոլսիտ, այլ գումար ծաղսելով ու գնելով: Այսինքն իրենք (ոչինիչ) չեն անում, այլ փող տալիս գնում:
> Ռեալը միայն մեծ գումարներով է այսօր ինչոր տիտղոսի հասնում, այն էլ՝ շատ մեծ գումարների շնորհիվ:


 Դե Վիլյային 35 միլիոնա կամ Մասչերանոյին 25 միլիոն Ռեալնա  տվել, կամ Իբրային 65 միլիոն , Աղվեսին 25 միլիոն ու տենց շարունակ... Բոլոր մեծ ամբիցիներ ունեցող թիմերն էլ պետք ա օգտվեն  ուրիշի բարիքներից... Կամ ով-ով ,գոնե Ռեալը ունի աշխարհի լավագույն դպրոցներից մեկը, մենակ 6 տարի առաջվա Կաստիլյայի մի սաստավը էսօր  ամեն երկրում չեմպիոնության թեկնածու կլիներ....

 Ադան(Ռեալ), Դիեգո Լոպես (Վիլառեալ) Արբելոա(ՌԵալ), Խավի Գարսիա (Բենֆիկա) Դե լա Ռեդ(ՌԵալ ) ,Գրանեռո(Ռեալ ) , Խուրադո (Շալկե) Բորախա Վալերո (Վիլառեալ) Սոլդադո (Վալենսիա),Նեգրադո(Սևիլյա), Մատա (Վալենսիա)

----------

Maxpayne (04.05.2011), Vaho (29.04.2011)

----------


## Artgeo

:LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:

----------

Ambrosine (29.04.2011), Skeptic (29.04.2011)

----------


## Artgeo

> Պեպեն ու Մարսելոն ուռած ցկում են


Վերջն ա  :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:

----------

Maxpayne (04.05.2011), Skeptic (29.04.2011), Ռուֆուս (29.04.2011)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Մանկապարտեզ  ::}:  Ոնց որ մտավոր հետամնացների հավաքածու լինի  :Smile:

----------

Altair (30.04.2011)

----------


## Vaho

> 


Գավաթը կրել են, թիմն ել 6:3 հաշվով հաղթումա, տրամադրություննեը բարձրա, կայֆավատ են հլնում, ինչ կա որ :Smile:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Մաքուր պենալը Կակայի վրա չդրեց ...

----------

REAL_ist (30.04.2011), Vaho (01.05.2011)

----------


## Լեո

Սարագոսա  :Lol2:

----------


## Sinigami

> Սարագոսա


 Ռեալ Սոսյեդադ  :Lol2:

----------

Ambrosine (02.05.2011), Freeman (01.05.2011), Life (01.05.2011), Ապե Ջան (01.05.2011), Նաիրուհի (01.05.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Ռեալ Սոսյեդադ


Փաստորեն որոշեցին պարտվել միասին:  :Cool:

----------

Altair (01.05.2011)

----------


## Altair

> Փաստորեն որոշեցին պարտվել միասին:


Համատեղ կյանք: Մեկել, մենք նրանց դաշտում պարտվեցինք, իսկ Ռեալը սեփական: Սարագոսան սեփական հարկի տակ հասարակ թմերինա նույնիսկ պարտվում, իսկ Ռեալին, Ռեալի դաշտում 3 գնդակ ուղարկեց :LOL:

----------


## Լեո

> Ռեալ Սոսյեդադ


Սարագոսա - Սանտիագո Բեռնաբեու  :Lol2:

----------

Altair (02.05.2011)

----------


## Vaho

> Սարագոսա - Սանտիագո Բեռնաբեու


Լա Ռոմարեդա

----------


## Աբելյան

Սարագոսան մինչև Բեռնաբեու գալը դրսում մի հաղթանակ ուներ ընդամենը: Լաֆիտան 1 գոլով եկավ, 3 գոլով հետ դառավ: Իսկ ՍԲ-ում Ռեալը էս տարի 2 գոլից ավել չէր բաց թողում:

----------

Altair (02.05.2011)

----------


## Altair

Լավ մաս ա
http://video.meta.ua/3480002.video

----------


## Ապե Ջան

*Ռեալը պահանջում է որակազրկել Բարսայի 6 ֆուտբոլիստների*
ՈւԵՖԱ-ի ներկայացուցիչները հայտարարել են, որ Մադրիդի “Ռեալը” պահանջում է պատժել “Բարսելոնայի” 6 ֆուտբոլիստների և թիմի մարզիչ Պեպ Գվարդիոլային, հաղորդում է Sport.es-ը: 


Հիշեցնենք, որ Չեմպիոնների լիգայի  առաջին կիսաեզրափակիչ հանդիպումից հետո երկու ակումբներն էլ նամակներով դիմել էին ՈւԵՖԱ-ի կարգապահական կոմիտե: Կատալոնացիները պահանջել էին պատժել “Արքայական ակումբի” գլխավոր մարզիչ Ժոզե Մոուրինյոյին վերջինիս հայտարարությունների համար:  


“Ռեալն” իր հերթին պահանջում է ոչ մարզական պահվածքի համար երկու խաղով  որակազրկել Դանիել Ալվեշին, Պեդրո Ռոդրիգեսին և Սերխիո Բուսկետսին:  Իսկ Խոսե Մանուել Պինտոյին, Վիկտոր Վալդեսին և Սեյդու Կեյտային “Արքայական ակումբը” պահանջում է որակազրկել մեկ խաղով: 


Բացի դրանից, “Ռեալի” ներկայացուցիչները խնդրում են պատժամիջոցներ կիրառել Գվարդիոլայի նկատմամբ, քանի որ կատալոնացիների գործողությունները պայմանավորված են իրենց մարզչի ցուցումներով:

*Հղում:*

Հ.Գ Հետո ի՞նչ, որ Ռեալը ուզում է:  :Ok:

----------


## piacere

Մադրիդիստաներ տեղյա՞կ եք Երևանում (բացի վերնիսաժից  :LOL: ) որտեղ կարելի է Ռեալի տարբեր աքսեսուարներ գնել :Think:

----------


## Altair

> Մադրիդիստաներ տեղյա՞կ եք Երևանում (բացի վերնիսաժից ) որտեղ կարելի է Ռեալի տարբեր աքսեսուարներ գնել


Տեղ չգիտեմ, բայց որ հոր գինը դնելու են վրան ետի հաստատա(սեփական փորձից եմ ասում):

----------


## Vaho

Սևիլիա Ռեալ 2:6  :Hands Up: 
Գոլեր- Ռամոս, Ռոնալդո, Կակա, Ռոնալդո, Ռոնալդո, Ռոնալդո

----------

Ambrosine (08.05.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Սևիլիա Ռեալ 2:6 
> Գոլեր- Ռամոս, Ռոնալդո, Կակա, Ռոնալդո, Ռոնալդո, Ռոնալդո


Այս պահին, դեռ Բարսայի խաղը քանի որ տեղի չի ունեցել, քանի՞ խփած գնդակի տարբերություն կա՝ Մեսսի ու Ռոնալդուի միջև: 
Վերջին խաղում միայն, Ռոնալդուն 4 գոլի հեղինակ է դարձել:  :Smile:

----------


## Sinigami

> Այս պահին, դեռ Բարսայի խաղը քանի որ տեղի չի ունեցել, քանի՞ խփած գնդակի տարբերություն կա՝ Մեսսի ու Ռոնալդուի միջև: 
> Վերջին խաղում միայն, Ռոնալդուն 4 գոլի հեղինակ է դարձել:


 Ըստ Իսպանիայի առաջնության՝2,Ռոնալդուն խփելա 33,իսկ Մեսսին՝31 :Smile:  Բայց ըստ Մարկայի Ռոնալդուն խփելա 34 ու ինչքանով որ գիտեմ Մարկանա տալիս Պիչիչի անվան մրցանակը  :Smile:

----------

Ապե Ջան (08.05.2011)

----------


## Vaho

Այս պահին Ռոնալդուն 3 գոլով առաջա Մեսսիից
Էսի հաստատա

----------


## Լեո

> Այս պահին Ռոնալդուն 3 գոլով առաջա Մեսսիից
> Էսի հաստատա


3 գոլ ա, եթե Պեպայի մեջքը պատկանում ա Ռոնալդուին  :Smile:

----------


## Սերխիո

Էս տարի աշնանը,Նոու Կամպի վրա գրվելու ա.<< այստեղով թուրք է անցել>> :Wink:

----------


## Vaho

> 3 գոլ ա, եթե Պեպայի մեջքը պատկանում ա Ռոնալդուին


Լեո ջան ճիշտն ասած չհասկացա ինչ նկատի ունես, բայց ենթադրում եմ, որ Ռոնալդուի հարվածից հետո նշածդ դուտբոլիստից գնդակ է հայտնվել դարպասում՞

----------

Լեո (09.05.2011)

----------


## Altair

> Էս տարի աշնանը,Նոու Կամպի վրա գրվելու ա.<< այստեղով թուրք է անցել>>


Այսինքն ի՞նչ

----------


## Լեո

Ռոնալդուն արդեն ոնց որ չափն անցնում ա  :Jpit:

----------

Altair (11.05.2011), Vaho (11.05.2011), Yellow Raven (11.05.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

:Jpit:

----------

Vaho (11.05.2011)

----------


## Armen.181

> Ռոնալդուն արդեն ոնց որ չափն անցնում ա


ես կասեի, որ Մեսին չի դիմանում ճշմանը :Smile:

----------

Sinigami (11.05.2011), Vaho (14.05.2011)

----------


## Altair

> ես կասեի, որ Մեսին չի դիմանում ճշմանը


Եթե չդիմանար, ապա Ռեալի դաշտում Ռեալի դարպասին 2 գոլ չեր խփի, մեկ խաղի ընթացքում:

----------


## Լեո

> ես կասեի, որ Մեսին չի դիմանում ճշմանը


Ես նկատի ունեի՝ արդեն երկրպագուների քիթն ա ջարդում  :Jpit:

----------

Altair (11.05.2011)

----------


## Altair

> Ես նկատի ունեի՝ արդեն երկրպագուների քիթն ա ջարդում


Ետ ե՞րբ ա եղել   :LOL:

----------


## Altair

Սա՞ է մաքուր խաղը.

----------


## Sinigami

> Սա՞ է մաքուր խաղը.


Ետ քանի տարի առաջ էր??? հիմա սաղ պատմությունը հիշենք?  :Smile:  



> Ես նկատի ունեի՝ արդեն երկրպագուների քիթն ա ջարդում


 Հա բայց խի չես նշում որ,նախ ետ պատահական էր ու երկրորդ խաղից անմիջախես հետո Ռոնալդուն տարավ ու իրա մարզաշապիկը անձամբ նվիրենց ետ երկրպագուին :Wink: 
Ես ել ձեզ վիդեոն

----------

Ambrosine (12.05.2011)

----------


## Altair

> Ետ քանի տարի առաջ էր??? հիմա սաղ պատմությունը հիշենք?  
> 
>  Հա բայց խի չես նշում որ,նախ ետ պատահական էր ու երկրորդ խաղից անմիջախես հետո Ռոնալդուն տարավ ու իրա մարզաշապիկը անձամբ նվիրենց ետ երկրպագուին
> Ես ել ձեզ վիդեոն


Ետ խի ես տարվա բաններ չկա՞ր  :Smile: 
Մեկել, ետ մայկեն ծախի, մեկա քթի օպերացիայի գինը չի հլնի  :LOL:

----------


## Sinigami

> Ետ խի ես տարվա բաններ չկա՞ր


 Իհարկե կան,բայց ինչ-որ չեմ տեսնում որ են դեպքերը ստեղ ասեք երբ ձեր "անմեղ" Բարսելոննա սխալ լինում,թե տենց դեպքեր չի լինում?? դե ետ դեմքում եկեք բոլորովս ետ "հրեշատկներին" երկրպագենք  :Smile:

----------


## Ambrosine

*Մոդերատորական. օֆֆտոպը դադարեցրեք: Եթե ցանկանում եք խոսել Ռեալի ու Բարսելոնայի մասին, ապա կա թեմա` Ռեալ vs Բարսելոնա: Թեմայից դուրս գրառումները ջնջվել են:*

----------

Altair (12.05.2011)

----------


## Altair

Բիլյառեալ 1-3 Ռեալ 
Շնորհավորում եմ նաև Ռոնալդու** նոր ռեկորդին 39 գոլ:

----------

Vaho (17.05.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

*ՌԱՄՈՍՆ ՈՒ ՊԵՊԵՆ ԵՐԿԱՐԱԺԱՄԿԵՏ ՊԱՅՄԱՆԱԳՐԵՐ ԵՆ ՍՏՈՐԱԳՐԵԼ «ՌԵԱԼԻ» ՀԵՏ*


Մադրիդի «Ռեալի» պաշտպաններ 25-ամյա Սերխիո Ռամոսն ու 28-ամյա Պեպեն երկարաձգել են ակումբի հետ պայմանագրերը, տեղեկացնում է AS-ը:

Պեպեն «Ռեալում» կխաղա մինչև 2016-ը, իսկ Ռամոսը՝ 2017-ը: Պետք է նշել, որ ավելացվել է ֆուտբոլիստների աշխատավարձերը:

1.8 միլիոն եվրոյի փոխարեն Պեպեն տարեկան կստանա 3.8 միլիոն, իսկ Ռամոսը 3.5 միլիոնի փոխարեն՝ 4.5 միլիոն:

*totalfootball.am*

----------

Altair (17.05.2011), Ambrosine (17.05.2011), Moonwalker (17.05.2011), Նաիրուհի (19.05.2011)

----------


## Sinigami

Ռոնալդույի Լա լիգայի բոլոր գոլերը :Wink:

----------

Moonwalker (18.05.2011), Նաիրուհի (18.05.2011)

----------


## Sinigami

Վերջը Ադանն էլ գոլ բաց թողեց  :Jpit:

----------

Yellow Raven (19.05.2011), Սերխիո (18.05.2011)

----------


## Sinigami

Թե ասա էտ Ալտինթոփը ինչներիդ էր պետք,հեսա խեղճ Կակային կծախեն,էլ չեմ ասում որ գլուխներին փչի Բենզեմային էլ կծախեն,էխ... :Smile:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

*Թուրքիայի հավաքականի ֆուտբոլիստը տեղափոխվեց Մադրիդի Ռեալ*


Մադրիդի Ռեալը ձեռք բերեց երկրորդ թուրք ֆուտբոլիստին: Արքայական ակումբը չորս տարվա պայմանագիր է կնքել Բավարիայի արդեն նախկին կիսապաշտպան Համիթ Ալթինթոփի հետ: 28-ամյա կիսապաշտպանը Բավարիայի կազմում հանդես էր գալիս 2007 թվականից: 63 խաղում խփել է յոթ գնդակ: Թուրքիայի հավաքականի կազմում Ալթինթոփը 55 խաղում վեց գնդակ է խփել:

Այս ամիս Ռեալ էր տեղափոխվել նաեւ Գերմանիայի նորընծա չեմպիոն Դորտմունդի Բորուսիայի թուրք կիսապաշտպան Նուրի Շահինը: Ազգությամբ թուրք է նաեւ Ռեալում հանդես եկող Գերմանիայի հավաքականի խաղացող Մեսութ Օզիլը:

*news.am*

Հ.Գ Ռեալ երբեք չի հոգնում անիմաստ գումար ծախսելուց:

----------

Altair (20.05.2011), Gayl (22.05.2011), Sinigami (20.05.2011)

----------


## Sinigami

Համաձայն եմ ու ետ  Ռեալի սխալներից մեկնա,որ չի թողում որ մի կազմը մի 2-3 տարի իրար հետ խաղա,դրա համար էլ քանի տարիյա բան չենք կրում  :Smile:

----------

Vaho (20.05.2011)

----------


## Altair

Ինձ դուր չեկավ, որ թուրքերի թիվը Իսպանիայում (տվյալ դեպքում Ռեալում) շատանում է :Bad:

----------

Freeman (20.05.2011), Vaho (20.05.2011)

----------


## Yellow Raven

Ռեալը պանթուրքիզմի քաղաքականությունա սկսել վարել :Jpit:

----------

Altair (20.05.2011), Freeman (20.05.2011), Gayl (22.05.2011), Vaho (20.05.2011), Ապե Ջան (20.05.2011), Լեո (22.05.2011)

----------


## Sinigami

Ես ինչ խաղ եր :Love:  Ռոնալդույի նոր գեեեեեեերազանց ռեկորդը,Օզիլի հրաշք փոխանցումները,Բենզեմայի վերջին ժամանակների կատարյալ խաղը,էլ չեմ ասում Դուդեկին ոնց ճանապարհեցին,ՋԱՆ ՌԵԱԼ ՋԱՆ,ՋԱՆ!!!!  :Hands Up:

----------

Moonwalker (22.05.2011), Ungrateful (22.05.2011), Vaho (22.05.2011), Արծիվ (23.05.2011), Նաիրուհի (22.05.2011)

----------


## Լեո

Ինչպես միշտ, Ռեալը կատաղում ա էն ժամանակ, երբ դա արդեն ոչ ոչքի պետք չէ և չի զարմացնում  :Jpit: 

Ամեն դեպքում շնորհավոր, մրցաշրջանի ավարտին Ռեալն իրոք շատ լավ նայվեց  :Wink:

----------

Altair (23.05.2011), Vaho (22.05.2011), Yellow Raven (23.05.2011), Աբելյան (22.05.2011)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Երեկ խաղը նայելուց մի պահ էս վիճակն էր մոտս  :Lol2:   :Lol2: 

Խաղի ախմախ մեկնաբանն ասաց՝ անշնորհքություն է Ռեալի կողմից 8-1 հաշվով հաղթելն ու դեռ գրոհելը։ Մարզական պահվածք չի...  :Lol2:

----------


## Freeman

> Երեկ խաղը նայելուց մի պահ էս վիճակն էր մոտս  
> 
> Խաղի ախմախ մեկնաբանն ասաց՝ անշնորհքություն է Ռեալի կողմից 8-1 հաշվով հաղթելն ու դեռ գրոհելը։ Մարզական պահվածք չի...


Փաստորեն էլի են խփե՞լ,ես 7:1-ից հետո էլ չնայեցի  :Smile:

----------


## Sagittarius

Լա լիգա... ա դե կլաս չկա էլի  :Tongue:

----------


## Արծիվ

> Ինձ դուր չեկավ, որ թուրքերի թիվը Իսպանիայում (տվյալ դեպքում Ռեալում) շատանում է


Հեսա մի քանի հատ էլ քրդախառը թուրքեր ձեր թիմ ենք ուղարկելու  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------

Freeman (23.05.2011)

----------


## Արծիվ

Զարմանում եմ շատերիտ վրա, առաջինը թքած թուրքի կերածի ու վաբշե սաղ թուրքերի վրա բայց խի՞ եք զարմանում, դե թող հայ ֆուտբոլիստի առնեն, ի՞նչի չեն առնում, որովհետև ցավալի ճշմարտությունա բայց իրական որ թուրք ֆուտբոլիստները աշխարհում ավելի ճանաչում ունեն քան հայերը: Կարող եք որևէ մեկտ ներկա հայ ֆուտբոլիստի անուն ասել որ ավելի ճանաչում ունենա քան Օզիլը կամ էլ Ալթինթոպը և էլի ուրիշներն էլ կան: Ես մեր ֆուտբոլը կամ ֆուտբոլիստներին չեմ փնովում և ավելի քաջալերում եմ բայց դե մարդ պետք է երբեմն իրատես լինի և մի կողմ դնի թշնամու նկատմամբ ատելությունը: Այնպես որ եկեք ծուռը նստենք ու դուզ խոսանք և երբեք չփորձենք ֆուտբոլը քաղաքականացնել այլապես հաճույք չենք ստանա նրանից  :Wink:

----------

Freeman (23.05.2011), Vaho (23.05.2011), Հարդ (23.05.2011)

----------


## Արծիվ

Աստված տա գա մի օր որ մեր լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստներին կարողանանք տեսնել ոչ թե Ռուսաստանի, Ուկրաինայի թիմերում (չնայած որ նրանք էլ վատը չեն) այլ Իսպանիայում, Անգլիայում և այլն, իսկ դրա համար պետք է պայքարել որ հասնենք հաջողության որ կարողանանք աշխարհին ապացուցել որ հայն էլ ֆուտբոլ խաղալ գիտի: Մեր հայկական ֆուտբոլը մի քանի տարի է ինչ սկսել է զարգանալ իսկ թուրքականը դեռ շատ վաղուց, դրա համար էլ Ռեալում էլ ֆուտբոլստ ունեն և ուրիշ շատ եվրոպական թիմերում, շուտով նաև Բարսելոնայում  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Altair

> Աստված տա գա մի օր որ մեր լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստներին կարողանանք տեսնել ոչ թե Ռուսաստանի, Ուկրաինայի թիմերում (չնայած որ նրանք էլ վատը չեն) այլ Իսպանիայում, Անգլիայում և այլն, իսկ դրա համար պետք է պայքարել որ հասնենք հաջողության որ կարողանանք աշխարհին ապացուցել որ հայն էլ ֆուտբոլ խաղալ գիտի: Մեր հայկական ֆուտբոլը մի քանի տարի է ինչ սկսել է զարգանալ իսկ թուրքականը դեռ շատ վաղուց, դրա համար էլ Ռեալում էլ ֆուտբոլստ ունեն և ուրիշ շատ եվրոպական թիմերում, շուտով նաև Բարսելոնայում


Բարսելոնան դեռ քայլեր չի անում դեպի թուրք ֆուտբոլիստի, այլ հետաքրքրվում է:

----------


## Sinigami

CR54  :Wink:

----------

Moonwalker (24.05.2011), Ապե Ջան (25.05.2011), Նաիրուհի (25.05.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

*ՕԶԻԼ. «ՀԱՋՈՐԴ ՄՐՑԱՇՐՋԱՆՈՒՄ «ՌԵԱԼԸ» «ԲԱՐՍԵԼՈՆԱՅԻՑ» ԼԱՎ ԿԽԱՂԱ»*


«Ռեալի» կիսապաշտապան Մեսութ Օզիլը կարծիք է հայտնել, որ հաջորդ մրցաշրջանում իր թիմը կարող է նոր մակարդակի բարձրանալ: «Բարսելոնան» այս կազմով է խաղում արդեն մի քանի տարի,- Օզիլի խոսքերը մեջբերում է Marca-ն: Բայց հաջորդ մրցաշրջանում «Ռեալն» ավելի լավ կխաղա, քան կատալոնացիները: Համոզված եմ, որ մենք կարող ենք մեկ տարի անց տիտղոս նվաճել: Ընդհանուր առմամբ, ես ոչ միանգամ չեմ ափսոսացել Մադրիդ տեղափոխվելու համար: Մոուրինյոն շատ է շփվում առաջատար ֆուտբոլիստների հետ՝ հատկապես երիտասարդ: Նա մեզ համար ոչ միայն մարզիչ է, այլև մոտ ընկեր»:

*armsport.am*

Հ.Գ Հույսը վերջինն է մեռնում:  :Smile:

----------

Altair (25.05.2011)

----------


## Sinigami

Իսպանական հեղինակավոր Marca հանդեսը տեղեկացնում է, որ Մադրիդի "Ռեալի" գլխավոր տնօրեն Խորխե Վալդանոն հրաժարականի դիմում է ներկայացրել, որը բավարարվել է "Արքայական ակումբի" տնօրենների խորհրդի կողմից:

Վալդանոյի հրաժարականի մասին պաշտոնապես կհայտարարվի մոտ օրերը: Ակումբի գլխավոր տնօրենի պաշտոնի հիմնական հավակնորդը թիմի նախկին ֆուտբոլիստ, հանրաճանաչ պաշտպան Ֆեռնանդո Հիերոն է:
*armsport.am*

----------

Altair (25.05.2011), Ambrosine (26.05.2011), Արծիվ (01.06.2011)

----------


## Ambrosine

Ավագները վերադառնում են  :Love: :

----------

Altair (01.06.2011)

----------


## Արծիվ

> Իսպանական Մադրիդի "Ռեալի" գլխավոր տնօրեն Խորխե Վալդանոն հրաժարականի դիմում է ներկայացրել, որը բավարարվել է "Արքայական ակումբի" տնօրենների խորհրդի կողմից:
> Վալդանոյի հրաժարականի մասին պաշտոնապես կհայտարարվի մոտ օրերը: Ակումբի գլխավոր տնօրենի պաշտոնի հիմնական հավակնորդը թիմի նախկին ֆուտբոլիստ, հանրաճանաչ պաշտպան Ֆեռնանդո Հիերոն է:


Սա շատ լավ լուր էր Վալդանոն պետք էր շուտվանից ***************  :Angry2:

----------


## Vaho

Հիերոն՞  :Think: , բա ասում եին Զիդան է:

----------


## Sinigami

Դե ժող ջան,լավ մնացեք,Ռեալիս էլ բազում-բազում հաղթանակներ!!!Վստահ եմ,որ ես տարի մեր տարինա լինելու ու շաաաաաաատ-շատ առիթներ ենք ունենալու հպարտանալու աշխարհի լավագույն ակումբով :Smile:  "Vamos Madrid,Vamos Campeones!!"-"Առաջ Մադրիդ,առաջ չեմպիոններ" :Jpit:  :Wink:

----------

Ambrosine (11.06.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Դե ժող ջան,լավ մնացեք,Ռեալիս էլ բազում-բազում հաղթանակներ!!!Վստահ եմ,որ ես տարի մեր տարինա լինելու ու շաաաաաաատ-շատ առիթներ ենք ունենալու հպարտանալու *աշխարհի լավագույն ակումբով* "Vamos Madrid,Vamos Campeones!!"-"Առաջ Մադրիդ,առաջ չեմպիոններ"


Ճիշտ արտահայտվի՛ր:

----------


## Sinigami

> Ճիշտ արտահայտվի՛ր:


* Աշխարում հավասարը չունեցող,հզորագույն ակումբով*  :Wink:

----------

Ambrosine (11.06.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> * Աշխարում հավասարը չունեցող,հզորագույն ակումբով*


Քեզ հույս էս տալի՞ս:  :Jpit:

----------

Altair (08.06.2011)

----------


## Sinigami

> Քեզ հույս էս տալի՞ս:


 Ո՞վ,Ե՞ս  :LOL:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Ո՞վ,Ե՞ս


Շատ կոնկրետ գրել եմ: Քո հետ եմ խոսում, բա կարողա՞ մեր հարեվան Սուրիկ պապին:

----------

Altair (08.06.2011)

----------


## Sinigami

> Շատ կոնկրետ գրել եմ: Քո հետ եմ խոսում, բա կարողա՞ մեր հարեվան Սուրիկ պապին:


Կարող և Վալոդ պապին լինի՛: Իմ համար Ռեալնա լավագույնը գրում եմ Ռելնա լավագույնը,քո համար Բարսելոննա ետ քո իրավունքնա՛:Ես թեմայում խոսում են Ռեալի մասի՛ն: 2 տարիյա Բարսելոնը լավա խաղում գիտեք ետա որ կա,իմ համար(ու ոչ միյան իմ) ՌԵԱԼՆԱ ԱՇԽԱՐՀՈՒՄ ԼԱՎԱԳՈՒՅՆԸ,հիմա ասածդ ինչա՞

----------

Ambrosine (11.06.2011), Vaho (06.06.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Կարող և Վալոդ պապին լինի՛: Իմ համար Ռեալնա լավագույնը գրում եմ Ռելնա լավագույնը,քո համար Բարսելոննա ետ քո իրավունքնա՛:Ես թեմայում խոսում են Ռեալի մասի՛ն: 2 տարիյա Բարսելոնը լավա խաղում գիտեք ետա որ կա,իմ համար(ու ոչ միյան իմ) ՌԵԱԼՆԱ ԱՇԽԱՐՀՈՒՄ ԼԱՎԱԳՈՒՅՆԸ,հիմա ասածդ ինչա՞


Շատ վատա, որ բանը հարկ է լինում մի քանի անգամ կրկնել: Ինչ արած  :LOL: 
Արդեն ամեն ինչ պարզա, դու երազում էս, չէս տեսնում իրականությունը: Դէ հիմա...
Բոլորս էս լավ գիտենք ներկայիս չեմպիոնի, անցած չեմպիոնի և գալիք չեմպիոնի մասին: Միշտ էլ տանուլ տված մրցաշրջանից առաջ ռեալիստները այդպես են արտահայտվել, նորմալ է:

----------


## Sinigami

> *Բոլորս:*


Այ մարդ լավա,որ գիտեք,իմացեք :Ok:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Այ մարդ լավա,որ գիտեք,իմացեք


3 տարին քիչ ժամանակահատված չէ:

----------


## Sinigami

> 3 տարին քիչ ժամանակահատված չէ:


 Մենակ 3 տարովա որոշվում լավագույ թիմ լինել չլինելը՞

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Մենակ 3 տարովա որոշվում լավագույ թիմ լինել չլինելը՞


Ներկաիս չեմպիոնի մասին էիր խոսում: Տես իրականում ովա ներկայիս չեմպիոնը:  :Jpit:

----------

Altair (08.06.2011)

----------


## Sinigami

> Ներկաիս չեմպիոնի մասին էիր խոսում: Տես իրականում ովա ներկայիս չեմպիոնը:


Ես կարողա ասում եմ մենք ենք չեմպիոնները ես տարվա՞

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Ես կարողա ասում եմ մենք ենք չեմպիոնները ես տարվա՞


Ներկայիս չեմպիոնի մասին էիր ասում խոսում ուրախանում:  :LOL:

----------


## Sinigami

> Ներկայիս չեմպիոնի մասին էիր ասում խոսում ուրախանում:


 Ներկայինիս մասին ովա խոսացել?

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Ներկայինիս մասին ովա խոսացել?


Ավելի կոնկրետա պետք խոսել, հետագա կոնֆլիկտներից խուսափելու համար:

----------

Altair (08.06.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

*«ՌԵԱԼԸ» ԱՅՍ ԱՄԱՌ ԿՎԱՃԱՌԻ 6 ՖՈՒՏԲՈԼԻՍՏՆԵՐԻ*

Նախատեսվում է, որ ամռանը «Ռեալից» կհեռանան վեց ֆուտբոլիստներ, հաղորդում է Realmadrid.am-ը` հղում կատարելով իսպանական AS-ին:

Աղբյուրի տեղեկացմամբ, թիմի գլխավոր մարզիչ Ժոզե Մոուրինյոն հաջորդ մրցաշրջանը մտադիր է սկսել 23-24 ֆուտբոլիստներով: Սակայն ներկա պահին ակումբի հետ պայմանագիր ունեն առաջին թիմի 28 ֆուտբոլիստներ, այդ թվում նաև Նուրի Շահինը, Համիդ Ալթինթոփը և Կալյեխոնը: «Ռեալը» մտադիր է ևս մի քանի գնումներ կատարել ամառային տրանսֆերային պատուհանի ժամանակ: Ներկա պահին բանակցություններ են վարվում «Ման.Սիթիի» ղեկավարության հետ Ադեբայորին գնելու հարցում:

Այդպիսով, տրանսֆերի հանված ֆուտբոլիստների թիվը կարող է ավելանալ` կախված «Ռեալի» ձեռքբերումների քանակից:

Ամենայն հավանականությամբ ակումբից կհեռանան` Էզեկիել Գարայը, Լասանա Դիարան, Ռոյստոն Դրենտեն, Ֆերնանդո Գագոն, Սերխիո Կանալեսը և Պեդրո Լեոնը:

Մոուրինյոն «Ռեալի» ղեկավարությանը խնդրել է իրեն տրամադրել երկու լրացուցիչ ֆուտբոլիստներ` Կոենտրաոյին և մեկ հարձակվող, եթե չգնեն Ադեբայորին: Չնայաց դրան, գնումների ցանկը կարող է մեծանալ, քանի որ մի քանի ֆուտբոլիստներ ևս կարող են լքել ակումբը:

*TotalFootball.am*

----------


## Ապե Ջան

*ՄՈՈՒՐԻՆՅՈ. «ԻՄ ԼԱՎԱԳՈՒՅՆ ԱՐԴՅՈՒՆՔՆԵՐԸ ԳԱԼԻՍ ԵՆ ԵՐԿՐՈՐԴ ՏԱՐՈՒՄ»*


Մադրիդի «Ռեալի» գլխավոր մարզիչ Ժոզե Մոուրինյոն վստահություն է հայտնել , որ ահջորդ մրցաշրջանում իր թիմը հաջողության կհասնի: Պորտուգալացու խոսքերով, իր տրամադրության տակ լավ թիմ կա: «Ռեալում» լավ ղեկավարություն կա, մենք հիանալի թիմ ենք»,- Մոուրինյոի խոսքերը մեջբերում է Marca-ն: Իմ լավագույն արդյունքները միշտ երկրորդ տարում են լինում»:

*TotalFootball.am*

Հ.Գ Հույսը վերջինն է մեռնում: Հիմա էլ հույսով սպասենք այս եկող մրցաշրջանին, երբ արդեն սա տանուլ տանք, կասենք որ 3-րդ փորձից ամեն ինչ իր տեղը կնկնի :LOL: :

----------


## Vaho

> [CENTER]
> 
> Հ.Գ Հույսը վերջինն է մեռնում: Հիմա էլ հույսով սպասենք այս եկող մրցաշրջանին, երբ արդեն սա տանուլ տանք, կասենք որ 3-րդ փորձից ամեն ինչ իր տեղը կնկնի:


Հարգելի Ռեալիստներ հաջորդ մրցաշրջանը արդեն տանուլ ենք տվել, սպասեք էն մյուսին, այսինքն Մոուիրինյոի 3-րդ մրցաշրջանին :Sad:

----------

Altair (08.06.2011)

----------


## Maxpayne

> Հարգելի Ռեալիստներ հաջորդ մրցաշրջանը արդեն տանուլ ենք տվել, սպասեք էն մյուսին, այսինքն Մոուիրինյոի 3-րդ մրցաշրջանին


ոչ մի բան էլ տանուլ չենք տվել. Մոուրինյոն վերջին 3-4 տարում ամենհաջաղված մարզիչն ա ռեալի համար. հը մադրիդիստներ չեք հիշում ռեալի ղեկավարությունը ոնց էր ամիսը մեկ մարզիչ փոխում. Ես 2003 թվից ռեալ եմ բալետ անում ու ինչքան էլ ես ուզեմ ռեալը չեմպիոն լինի հաստատ  անտանելի էր կապելլոի օրոք ռեալի ցուցադրած խաղը. ճիշտա կապելլոն ռեալին բերեց 31-րդ չեմպիոնությունը բայց ինչ գնով անհետաքրքիր, սառած, անարդյունավետ ֆուտբոլ, իսկ հիմա Ռեալը անկայուն, բայց սիրուն ֆուրբոլ ա խաղում. նենց որ էն մարդը, որ իրան իսկական ռեալիստ ու մադրիդիստ ա համարում, պետք ա միշտ հավատա իրա սիրած թմին ՀԱԼԱ ՄԱԴՐԻԴ ՎԱՄՈՍ ՄԱԴՐԻԴԻՍՏԱՍ....

----------

Vaho (09.06.2011)

----------


## Vaho

> ոչ մի բան էլ տանուլ չենք տվել. Մոուրինյոն վերջին 3-4 տարում ամենհաջաղված մարզիչն ա ռեալի համար. հը մադրիդիստներ չեք հիշում ռեալի ղեկավարությունը ոնց էր ամիսը մեկ մարզիչ փոխում. Ես 2003 թվից ռեալ եմ բալետ անում ու ինչքան էլ ես ուզեմ ռեալը չեմպիոն լինի հաստատ  անտանելի էր կապելլոի օրոք ռեալի ցուցադրած խաղը. ճիշտա կապելլոն ռեալին բերեց 31-րդ չեմպիոնությունը բայց ինչ գնով անհետաքրքիր, սառած, անարդյունավետ ֆուտբոլ, իսկ հիմա Ռեալը անկայուն, բայց սիրուն ֆուրբոլ ա խաղում. նենց որ էն մարդը, որ իրան իսկական ռեալիստ ու մադրիդիստ ա համարում, պետք ա միշտ հավատա իրա սիրած թմին ՀԱԼԱ ՄԱԴՐԻԴ ՎԱՄՈՍ ՄԱԴՐԻԴԻՍՏԱՍ....


դե մարդիկ են ասում, դրա համար եմ ասում: :Wink:

----------


## Altair

> ոչ մի բան էլ տանուլ չենք տվել. Մոուրինյոն վերջին 3-4 տարում ամենհաջաղված մարզիչն ա ռեալի համար. հը մադրիդիստներ չեք հիշում ռեալի ղեկավարությունը ոնց էր ամիսը մեկ մարզիչ փոխում. Ես 2003 թվից ռեալ եմ բալետ անում ու ինչքան էլ ես ուզեմ ռեալը չեմպիոն լինի հաստատ  անտանելի էր կապելլոի օրոք ռեալի ցուցադրած խաղը. ճիշտա կապելլոն ռեալին բերեց 31-րդ չեմպիոնությունը բայց ինչ գնով անհետաքրքիր, սառած, անարդյունավետ ֆուտբոլ, իսկ հիմա Ռեալը անկայուն, բայց սիրուն ֆուրբոլ ա խաղում. նենց որ էն մարդը, որ իրան իսկական ռեալիստ ու մադրիդիստ ա համարում, պետք ա միշտ հավատա իրա սիրած թմին ՀԱԼԱ ՄԱԴՐԻԴ ՎԱՄՈՍ ՄԱԴՐԻԴԻՍՏԱՍ....


Ախպեր քո գրածներից մենակ սա էր մեծատառով՝ «ՀԱԼԱ ՄԱԴՐԻԴ ՎԱՄՈՍ ՄԱԴՐԻԴԻՍՏԱՍ....», Ռեալ Կապելլո, չես հարգում :LOL:  Ես որ ես եմ մեծատառ եմ գրում: Բայց հասկանում եմ վռազ ես եղել:

----------


## Altair

Չնայած մրցաշրջանն հիանալի կերպով ավարտվեց Բարսելոնայի համար, սակայն կատալոնյան ակումբի պաշտպան Պիկեն չի մոռացել Մադրիդի Ռեալի գլխավոր մարզիչ Ժոզե Մոուրինիոյին: Նա խորհուրդ է տվել պորտուգալացի մասնագետին, որ իր և իր թիմի համար ավելի լավ կլինի, եթե նա չխոսի:

«Մոուրինիոն ինչ-որ բան ասաց Վիլիայի հասցեին, որից հետո Դավիդը երկու անգամ գրավեց Ռեալի դարպասը: Խոսել էր Սպորտինգ Խիխոնի մասին, որը կարողացավ «Բեռնաբեու»-ի մեջ հաղթել Ռեալին: Ավելի լավ է չխոսի, մնա հանգիստ և տիտղոսներ նվաճի, քանի որ ֆուտբոլում ամեն ասված ետ է վերադառնում»,- մասնավորապես ասել է Պիկեն:  :Ok: 
Աղբյուրը

----------


## Ungrateful

2011-2012 մրցաշրջանի նոր մարզազգեստը…  :Love: 
Բա դարպասապահինը  :Love:

----------

Ambrosine (11.06.2011), Vaho (10.06.2011), Հարդ (10.06.2011), Նաիրուհի (10.06.2011)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> 2011-2012 մրցաշրջանի նոր մարզազգեստը… 
> Բա դարպասապահինը


Սպիտակը՝ լրիվ  :Love: 
Բայց դեղին չէ, էլի...  :Sad: 

Հ. գ. ընտիր գովազդ էր...  :Love:

----------


## Maxpayne

> դե մարդիկ են ասում, դրա համար եմ ասում:


հաաաա :Wink:

----------


## Maxpayne

> Ախպեր քո գրածներից մենակ սա էր մեծատառով՝ «ՀԱԼԱ ՄԱԴՐԻԴ ՎԱՄՈՍ ՄԱԴՐԻԴԻՍՏԱՍ....», Ռեալ Կապելլո, չես հարգում Ես որ ես եմ մեծատառ եմ գրում: Բայց հասկանում եմ վռազ ես եղել:


Մեսսի ջան անվանման մեծատառ գրելը հարգանքի չափանիշ չի բայց հատուկ քո համար մյուս գրառումներս սաղ մեծատառ կլինեն (ՌԵԱԼ, ՄՈՈւՐԻՆՅՈ)

----------


## Sinigami

Հալա Ռեալ Մադրիդ  :Hands Up:

----------


## Altair

> Հալա Ռեալ Մադրիդ


Ու վե՞րջ  :Think:

----------


## Maxpayne

> Ու վե՞րջ


hala madrid, vamos madridistas, vamos campeones, մենք ենք չեմպիոնը...

----------

Ambrosine (15.07.2011), Freeman (05.07.2011), Vaho (12.07.2011)

----------


## Altair

Այ սա կադր ա :Jpit: 


Ներողություն եմ խնդրում Ռեալցիներից, բայց չդիմացա :LOL:

----------


## Maxpayne

Ամենակարող ՄԵՍՍԻՆ.... :LOL:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Փաստորեն արդեն դուք էլ այդ կարծիքին, վատ չէ:  :Wink:

----------


## Raul Gonsalez



----------


## Raul Gonsalez



----------

Ambrosine (15.07.2011)

----------


## Enigmatic

Լավ դե տենց-տենց, էս էլ ձեզ :Yea:

----------

Ambrosine (15.07.2011), Maxpayne (02.08.2011), Moonwalker (15.07.2011), Raul Gonsalez (15.07.2011)

----------


## Raul Gonsalez



----------


## Ambrosine

*Մոդերատորական. երեխեք, կարծում եմ` իմ տարիքին չեք ու դեռ խնդիրներ չունեք հիշողության հետ. դժվար չէր հիշել, որ էդ մարդը ծառայության մեջ ա, մտել է այս թեմա, որ իր սիրելի թիմի հետ կապված մի բան գրի: Կարելի է չկպնել բառերից կամ էլ 1-2 գրառումով սահմանափակվել: Որոշ գրառումներ ջնջվել են:*

----------

Ungrateful (15.07.2011), Նաիրուհի (22.07.2011)

----------


## Raul Gonsalez



----------


## Maxpayne

ֆուտբոլը սարքել են եսիմ ինչ ամոթ ա ամոթ.....

----------


## Maxpayne

հլը էս մի շեղվածին...

----------


## Լեո

> 


Էս Ռեալը «զիբիլի մարդ» ա աշխատում  :Think: 

 :Lol2:

----------


## Maxpayne

է բացիչ ախպեր ինչ էիր ինչ դառար...

----------


## Maxpayne

> Փաստորեն արդեն դուք էլ այդ կարծիքին, վատ չէ:


կներեք, կներեք մոռացել էի՝ <<ամենակարող>> Մեսսին...

----------

Ապե Ջան (16.07.2011)

----------


## Altair

Միանգամայն պարզ է Ռեալցիների ռեակցիան իմ տեղադրած նկարին :Jpit:  Լսեք ախպերներ, հարցը են ա, որ ինձ միհատ ռուս Բարսելոնայի երկրպագու ա URL-ը տվել, այլ ոչ թե ես եմ որոնել Ռոնալդուհու ռոժը, որը միանգամայն նման է արածող կովի :Lol2: 
Իսկ դուք ինադ ընկած նկար սկսեցիք որոնել: Եթե չեք ուզում նկարներ չեմ տեղադրի :Beee:

----------


## Maxpayne

Չիվաս Գվադալախարա-Կրիշտիանու Ռոնալդու՝ 0-3 
«Ռեալը» հաղթանակ տարավ նաև մինչմրցաշրջանային 2-րդ խաղում: Այս անգամ ևս «Սպիտակներին» հաջողվեց հաղթել խոշոր հաշվով: Հանդիպման բոլոր 3 գոլերը գրանցվեցին 2-րդ կեսում: Ընդամենը 9 րոպեի ընթացքում «Գվադալախարայի» հույսերը հօդս ցնդեցին, քանի որ Կրիշտիանուն այդ 9 րոպեների ընթացքում 3 անգամ գրավեց նրանց դարպասը:
Ապշեցուցիչ խաղ ցուցադրեց մադրիդցիների նորեկը ֆաբիու կոենտրաուն, որը բենֆիկայից է տեղափոխվել Ռեալ: հուսանք հաջողությունը կուղեկցի նաև մնացած նորեկներին:

----------


## Maxpayne

«ՀԵՐՏԱ ԲԵՌԼԻՆ» 1-3 «ՌԵԱԼ ՄԱԴՐԻԴ»
Ավարտվեց ևս մեկ մինչմրցաշրջանային հանդիպում: 18-րդ րոպեին գնդակ ընդունելով սեփական դարպասը «Ռեալը» չընկճվեց և տասնչորս րոպեների ընթացքում առաջ անցավ հաշվի մեջ: Նախ տուգանայինից գեղեցիկ գոլի հեղինակ դարձավ Ռոնալդուն, ապա ընդամենը երկու րոպե անցավ Բենզեման դիպուկ գտնվեց և առաջ մղեց թիմին: Երկրորդ խաղակեսն անցավ ավելի հանգիստ պայքարում: Հենց սկզբում Բենզեման վարպետորեն շրջանցելով դարպասապահին գրավեց դարպասը և վճռեց խաղի ելքը: Այսպիսով մինչմրցաշրջանային պատրաստությունում «Ռեալը» տոնում է հերթական հաղթանակը:

----------


## Sasha

Անհամբեր սպասում եմ, երբա ՌԵԱԼ-ը հաղթելու ԼԱ ԼԻԳԱ-ն ու Չեմպիոնների լիգան այս տարի:

----------


## Maxpayne

> Անհամբեր սպասում եմ, երբա ՌԵԱԼ-ը հաղթելու ԼԱ ԼԻԳԱ-ն ու Չեմպիոնների լիգան այս տարի:


Իմ համար էս 2 խաղերն ավելի կարևոր են քան լա լիգան...

----------


## Nak

> Անհամբեր սպասում եմ, երբա ՌԵԱԼ-ը հաղթելու ԼԱ ԼԻԳԱ-ն ու Չեմպիոնների լիգան այս տարի:


Ես էլ եմ շատ ուզում, որ _ՌԵԱԼ-ը_ հաղթի:  :Love:

----------


## Լեո

> Անհամբեր սպասում եմ, երբա ՌԵԱԼ-ը հաղթելու ԼԱ ԼԻԳԱ-ն ու Չեմպիոնների լիգան այս տարի:


Դե ասա անհամբեր սպասում ես, որ Բարսելոնան լուծարվի  :Jpit:

----------

Altair (31.07.2011), Ապե Ջան (28.07.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Դե ասա անհամբեր սպասում ես, որ Բարսելոնան լուծարվի


Անհույս ա: Պետք չի սպասել: Ավելի լավ ա նորմալ ֆուտբոլ խաղալ:  :Smile:

----------


## Gayl

> Չեմպիոնների լիգան այս տարի:


Էս մեկը Ռեալի համար մի քիչ շատ չէ՞ր  :LOL:

----------

Altair (31.07.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Էս մեկը Ռեալի համար մի քիչ շատ չէ՞ր


Այդ մեկը անգամ Վալենսիայի ու Վիյառեալի համար էլ շատ չեն:  :LOL: 
Եթե թիմը ցույց է տալիս թիմային խաղ, հաղթում «բոլորին» նա արժանի է ամեն մրացանակի:

----------


## Gayl

> Այդ մեկը անգամ Վալենսիայի ու Վիյառեալի համար էլ շատ չեն: 
> *Եթե թիմը ցույց է տալիս թիմային խաղ, հաղթում «բոլորին» նա արժանի է ամեն մրացանակի:*


Որի վրա ես խիստ կասծակծում եմ, թե չէ ախպեր ջան ես հո լավ գիտեմ ՉԼ ում ովքեր են հաղթում  :Wink:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Որի վրա ես խիստ կասծակծում եմ, թե չէ ախպեր ջան ես հո լավ գիտեմ ՉԼ ում ովքեր են հաղթում


 Դու լավ գիտես, քեզ հետ միասին մենք էլ: Թե բան կա, որ մենք չգիտենք, ասա…  :Wink:

----------


## Gayl

> Դու լավ գիտես, քեզ հետ միասին մենք էլ: Թե բան կա, որ մենք չգիտենք, ասա…


Բլին: Ապեր քո հնարավորությունների վրա ով կասկածե՞ց  :LOL: , եկել ինձ «սովորացնում» ես, թե ովքեր կարող են ՉԼ ում հաղթեն  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Բլին: Ապեր քո հնարավորությունների վրա ով կասկածե՞ց , եկել ինձ «սովորացնում» ես, թե ովքեր կարող են ՉԼ ում հաղթեն


Չէ, սխալմունք կա: Ինչևէ…)

----------


## Maxpayne

Emirates-Ը ԿՀՈՎԱՆԱՎՈՐԻ «ՌԵԱԼԻՆ» ԱՌԱՋԻԿԱ 5 ՏԱՐԻՆԵՐԻ ԸՆԹԱՑՔՈՒՄ
«Ռեալ Մադրիդն» ու «Emirates»-ը ներկայացրեցին մի նոր համաձայնագիր նախատեսված առաջիկա 5 տարիների համար: Համաձայնագիրը ստորագրվել է «Ռեալի» նախագահ Ֆլորենտինո Պերեսի, Եվրոպայում ու Ռուսաստանի Դաշնությունում կոմերցիալ հարցերով բաժնի ղեկավար ու փոխնախագահ Օբաիդալլայի, Emirates-ի Կորպորատիվ կոմունիկացիայի բաժնի ղեկավար ու փոխնախագահ Բուտրո Բուտրոյի ու առաջին թիմի 20 խաղացողների կողմից:

Համաձայնագիրը ստորագրվել է «Սանտիագո Բեռնաբեուի» մամլո սենյակում այսօր կեսօրին, որով հաստատվեց, որ Emirates-ը կդառնա «Ռեալին» տեղափոխող ավիաընկերությունը առաջիկա 5 տարիներում:

Ֆլորենտինո Պերեսը ասեց հետևյալը.«Emirates-ը աշխարահռչակ ընկերություն է, որը նաև շատ է հարգում ու արժեքավորում սպորտը: Ավիաընկերությունը համապատասխանում է ժամանակակից լինելու, ազդեցիկության, ապահովության ու ինովացիոն տեխնոլոգիաների մեր պահանջներին ու այս ամենը կստեղծի հատուկ փոխհասկացողություն: Մենք վստահ ենք, որ սա ստրատեգիական քայլ է, որը նաև կհամախմբի մեզ ամբողջ աշխարհում մեր երկրպագուների հետ»:

«Նախորդ տարի օգոստոսի 1-ից սկսելով չվերթներ դեպի Մադրիդ՝ մենք մեծ շանս ունեինք այդ իրադարձության մեկամյակը նշանավորելու, ինչպես նաև սպորտին ու սպորտի աջակիցներին մեր աջակցությունը ցուցաբերելու համար»,- ավելացրեց Սալեմ Օբաիդալլան:

Իրադարձությունը ավարտվեց նվերների փոխանակմամբ: Ավիաընկերության ներկայացուցիչները ստացան անվանական մարզաշապիկ, փոխարենը տվեցին «Էյրբաս» ինքնաթիռի փոքր մակետը:

----------

Ambrosine (24.09.2011)

----------


## Maxpayne

ԼԵՅՉԵՍԹԵՐ ՍԻԹԻ - ՌԵԱԼ ՄԱԴՐԻԴ 1-2

Ավարտվեց հերթական խաղը: «Ռեալը» նորից հանգիստ հաղթանակ տարավ: Խաղի հաշիվը չէր բացվում երկար ժամանակ ու թվում էր, թե թիմերը ընդմիջման կգնան 0-0 հաշվով, բայց 43-րդ րոպեին Կալյեխոնը բացեց խաղի հաշիվը: Երկրորդ կեսում եղան շատ փոփոխություններ: Խաղի 62-րդ րոպեին երկարատև կոմբինացիայից ու մի քանի փորձից հետո Բենզեման ի վերջո գնդակը ուղարկեց դարպասը: Եվ միայն խաղավերջում Դայերը կրճատեց հաշիվը:
Մյուս մինչմրցաշրջանային հանդիպուները Մադրիդցիները կանցկացնեն Չինաստանում....

----------


## Լեո

> ԼԵՅՉԵՍԹԵՐ ՍԻԹԻ - ՌԵԱԼ ՄԱԴՐԻԴ 1-2
> 
> Ավարտվեց հերթական խաղը: «Ռեալը» նորից հանգիստ հաղթանակ տարավ: Խաղի *հաշիվը չէր բացվում երկար ժամանակ* ու թվում էր, թե թիմերը ընդմիջման կգնան 0-0 հաշվով, բայց 43-րդ րոպեին Կալյեխոնը բացեց խաղի հաշիվը: Երկրորդ կեսում եղան շատ փոփոխություններ: Խաղի 62-րդ րոպեին *երկարատև* կոմբինացիայից ու *մի քանի փորձից հետո* Բենզեման *ի վերջո* գնդակը ուղարկեց դարպասը: Եվ միայն խաղավերջում Դայերը կրճատեց հաշիվը:


Մի կերպ ա հաղթել, իսկ դու ասում ես «հանգիստ հաղթանակ»  :LOL:

----------


## Maxpayne

> Մի կերպ ա հաղթել, իսկ դու ասում ես «հանգիստ հաղթանակ»


Ռեալը հաշվի մեջ առաջ ա եղել մինչև խաղավերջ ու ես խաղը նայել եմ առաջինից մինչև վերջին րոպեն: եթե <<մի կերպ>> ասելով Բենզեմայի գոլը նկատի ունես, ապա սխալվում էս..

----------


## Լեո

> Ռեալը հաշվի մեջ առաջ ա եղել մինչև խաղավերջ ու ես խաղը նայել եմ առաջինից մինչև վերջին րոպեն: եթե <<մի կերպ>> ասելով Բենզեմայի գոլը նկատի ունես, ապա սխալվում էս..


Բենզեմայի հարվածը սիրուն ստացվեց, բայց գոլ մտնելու շանսերը 50/50 էին, կարող էր և չմտնել: Էնպես որ ոչ-ոքին սարերի հետևում չէր, ուղղակի Ժորիկ Մուրադյանի թիմի բախտը բերեց  :Smile:

----------

Altair (01.08.2011)

----------


## REAL_ist

2:0 հաշվով 88 րոպեի դրությամբ հաղթելը ու վերջնական հաղթանակ տանելը կոչվումա թմի բախտը բերել?  :Jpit:  Ինձ թվումա քո գրածը կոչվումա բուռն ֆանտազիա :Smile:

----------

Ungrateful (31.07.2011)

----------


## Լեո

> 2:0 հաշվով 88 րոպեի դրությամբ հաղթելը ու վերջնական հաղթանակ տանելը կոչվումա թմի բախտը բերել?  Ինձ թվումա քո գրածը կոչվումա բուռն ֆանտազիա


Չէ, իմ գրածը կոչվում ա՝ հակառակորդ թիմի պաշտպանի կոպիտ սխալ, որի արդյունքում գնդակը հայտնվեց Մարսելոյի մոտ, ով հարվածեց դարպասաձողին, իսկ անդրադարձած գնդակը դարպասաձողին քսելով դարպասից ներս ուղարկեց Բենզեման, ով չէր կարող դա վստահորեն պլանավորեն, ուղղակի գնդակը պաշտպանի ու դարպասաձողի միջև եղած 30 սմ արանքով բախտի բարեհաճությամբ հայտնվեց դարպասում: 
Չլիներ բախտի նման «մեծահոգությունը», չէր լինի Ռեալի այս «փառահեղ» հաղթանակը  :Smile: 

Բենզեման հաստատ դիպուկահար չէ, ու չէր կարող ուղիղ էդ արանքի վրա նշան բռնել ու «կրակել»: Բախտը բերեց ուղղակի: Էն օրը ես դրանից ավելի նեղ արանքով եմ գոլ խփել, բայց հո ես գիտեմ, որ պատահական ստացվեց  :LOL:

----------


## REAL_ist

Լավ էլի Լեո ջան, չլիներ ետ գոլը, շատ հավանականա լիներ ուրիշ գոլ, ինչի մասինա խոսքը... չեմ էլ ուզում ծավալվել նման անպտուղ քննարկման մեջ:

----------

Maxpayne (31.07.2011)

----------


## Լեո

> Լավ էլի Լեո ջան, չլիներ ետ գոլը, շատ հավանականա լիներ ուրիշ գոլ, ինչի մասինա խոսքը... չեմ էլ ուզում ծավալվել նման անպտուղ քննարկման մեջ:


Համաձայն եմ  :Smile: 

Իմ ասածը պարզապես վերաբերում էր «հանգիստ հաղթանակ» արտահայտությանը, ինչի հետ համաձայն չէի, էդքան բան  :Smile:

----------


## Maxpayne

> Համաձայն եմ 
> 
> Իմ ասածը պարզապես վերաբերում էր «հանգիստ հաղթանակ» արտահայտությանը, ինչի հետ համաձայն չէի, էդքան բան


դե եթե համաձայն էս, որ <<չլիներ այդ գոլը կլիներ մեկ ուրիշը>> հաշիվը նոից կլիներ 2:0 ու հանգիստ հաղթանակ.... :Wink:

----------


## Արծիվ

> Անհամբեր սպասում եմ, երբա ՌԵԱԼ-ը հաղթելու ԼԱ ԼԻԳԱ-ն ու Չեմպիոնների լիգան այս տարի:


Տենց էլ կա դաժե Մեսսին որոշելա իրա մայկի տակից Ռեալի մայկան հագնի: Հալա Ռեալ Հալա Մադրիդ, միայն հաղթանակ  :Hands Up:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Տենց էլ կա դաժե Մեսսին որոշելա իրա մայկի տակից Ռեալի մայկան հագնի: Հալա Ռեալ Հալա Մադրիդ, միայն հաղթանակ


Անիմաստ, անհեթհեթ ինֆորմացիա մի տեղադրի. կամ տեղադրելուց աղբյուրը նշի: Հասկանում եմ, դու չես սիրում «Բարսելոնային», բայց պետք չի այդպիսի անիմաստ բաեր գրել:

----------

Altair (01.08.2011)

----------


## Լեո

> Տենց էլ կա դաժե Մեսսին որոշելա իրա մայկի տակից Ռեալի մայկան հագնի: Հալա Ռեալ Հալա Մադրիդ, միայն հաղթանակ


Բայց նկար սարքողը ինչ անտաղանդ ֆոտոշոփիստ ա եղել  :Lol2:

----------

Altair (01.08.2011)

----------


## Altair

> Բայց նկար սարքողը ինչ անտաղանդ ֆոտոշոփիստ ա եղել


Հաելի  :Lol2:

----------


## Maxpayne

Էսօր նայելով էս վիդեոները իրոք լացել եմ Ժող: լուրջ եմ ասում, թեկուզ Բարսի Ֆաները չեմ կարծում էս վիդեոները նայելուց, գոնե մի քիչ չեն հուզվի... նայեք անպայման ու հիշեք 06-07 մրցաշրջանը:




նախավերջին խաղը Սարագոսայի հետ...




ու ոսկե մեդալներ....

----------

Altair (02.08.2011), Moonwalker (02.08.2011), REAL_ist (02.08.2011)

----------


## REAL_ist

Ունիկալ մրցաշրջան էր, կամային հաղթանակների շղթայի շնորհիվ չեմպիոնական տիտղոս, միաժամանակ Ռեալը գոլ խփեց, Բարսան էլ բաց թողեց...Նման ուրախություն շատ հազվադեպա պատահում:

----------


## Maxpayne

ու արի ուշադրություն դարձննք որ թիմը կազմված չէր աստղաբաշխական աշխատավարձեր պահանջող <<բարձրակարգ խաղացողներից>> Կապելլոն էլ Ռեալի շնորհիվ հայտնի դարձավ էտ մրցաշրջանում... հույսով սպասում եմ, որ հլը շատ ուրախանալու առիթներ կունենանք : Հալա Մադրիդ....

----------


## Altair

> ու արի ուշադրություն դարձննք որ թիմը կազմված չէր աստղաբաշխական աշխատավարձեր պահանջող <<բարձրակարգ խաղացողներից>> Կապելլոն էլ Ռեալի շնորհիվ հայտնի դարձավ էտ մրցաշրջանում... հույսով սպասում եմ, որ հլը շատ ուրախանալու առիթներ կունենանք : Հալա Մադրիդ....


Բայց նենց Էսպանյոլնել վատ ֆուտբոլիստներ չուներ :LOL:

----------


## Լեո

> Ունիկալ մրցաշրջան էր, կամային հաղթանակների շղթայի շնորհիվ չեմպիոնական տիտղոս, միաժամանակ Ռեալը գոլ խփեց, Բարսան էլ բաց թողեց...Նման ուրախություն շատ հազվադեպա պատահում:


Անասուն Տամուդոյի արածը մինչև հիմա չեմ կարողանում մոռանալ  :Sad:  Էդ դրվագում նեղքի իր բաժինն ուներ նաև Տյուրամը  :Sad:

----------


## Maxpayne

> Անասուն Տամուդոյի արածը մինչև հիմա չեմ կարողանում մոռանալ  Էդ դրվագում նեղքի իր բաժինն ուներ նաև Տյուրամը


ում համար անասում, ում համար Հերոս(Էտ խաղում).... :Wink:

----------


## Altair

> ում համար անասում, ում համար Հերոս(Էտ խաղում)....


Maxpayne-ջան, դու ուղղակի ֆուտբոլային տեսակետրց նայի, այլ ոչ թե որպես Ռեալցի :Ok:

----------


## REAL_ist

Ֆուտբոլային տեսակետը Բարսային պաշտող տեսակետը ի նկատի ունես?  :LOL:

----------

Maxpayne (03.08.2011), Raul Gonsalez (29.08.2011)

----------


## Maxpayne

> Maxpayne-ջան, դու ուղղակի ֆուտբոլային տեսակետրց նայի, այլ ոչ թե որպես Ռեալցի


լավ, նայեմ ֆուտբոլային տեսակետից? հիանալի խաղ խաղաց, փրկեց իր թիմին պարտությունից:
Էս ել քեզ միանգամայն ֆուտբոլային տեսակետմ ու ոչ մի իսկական ֆուտբոլասեր, որ ոչ Ռեալի, ու ոչ էլ Բարսայի ֆան չի, չի ասի որ Տամուդոն անասունություն արեց իր թիմին պարտությունից փրկելով:
մեկ անգամ ևս Մեսսի ապացուցում էս, որ շատ էս կողմանապահություն անում բարսային վերաբերող հարցերում...

----------


## Maxpayne

> Maxpayne-ջան, դու ուղղակի ֆուտբոլային տեսակետրց նայի, այլ ոչ թե որպես Ռեալցի


իմիջայլոց, Մեսսին գոլը ձեռով խփեց....

----------


## Altair

> լավ, նայեմ ֆուտբոլային տեսակետից? հիանալի խաղ խաղաց, փրկեց իր թիմին պարտությունից:
> Էս ել քեզ միանգամայն ֆուտբոլային տեսակետմ ու ոչ մի իսկական ֆուտբոլասեր, որ ոչ Ռեալի, ու ոչ էլ Բարսայի ֆան չի, չի ասի որ Տամուդոն անասունություն արեց իր թիմին պարտությունից փրկելով:
> մեկ անգամ ևս Մեսսի ապացուցում էս, որ շատ էս կողմանապահություն անում բարսային վերաբերող հարցերում...


Նայած ում համար, ու որ տեսակետից :Tongue:

----------


## Altair

> իմիջայլոց, Մեսսին գոլը ձեռով խփեց....


Իմիջայլոց կույր չեմ  :Beee:

----------


## Maxpayne

Ռեալ Մադրիդ(Իսպանիա)-փյունիկ(Չինաստան)



նայեք 7-րդ գոլը...

----------


## Altair

Լսել եմ Չինուկները Ռեալցիքի վրա կայֆ են բռնել  :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:  Մոուի պատճառով, տղեն բարի մարդու տեղ էր իրան դրել :LOL:

----------


## Maxpayne

Տյանցզին-Ռեալ



Կլասիկոյից առաջ մադրիդցիները Վստահորեն ապականում են Չինական ֆուտբոլը և վերադառնում են Մադրիդ <<հանգիստ խղճով>>...

----------


## Altair

> Տյանցզին-Ռեալ
> ապականում են Չինական ֆուտբոլը և վերադառնում են Մադրիդ <<հանգիստ խղճով>>...


Ապականել որնա, նրանց պաշտպանները մեկը մեկից քյալ էին :LOL:

----------


## Maxpayne

> Ապականել որնա, նրանց պաշտպանները մեկը մեկից քյալ էին


հա ախպերս քյալ էին, աշխարհում ամենավատն են...

----------


## Altair

> հա ախպերս քյալ էին, աշխարհում ամենավատն են...


Բա Մոուն խ՞ի էր իրա ամենա լավ կազմը հանել :Tongue:

----------


## Maxpayne

> Բա Մոուն խ՞ի էր իրա ամենա լավ կազմը հանել


Մուրինյոն սաղին փորձեց Մեքսիկայում ու Չինաստանում ու նենց չի որ վիզ դրած թիմ էին հանում դրանց ջախջախելու համար...

----------


## Altair

> Մուրինյոն սաղին փորձեց Մեքսիկայում ու Չինաստանում ու *նենց չի* որ վիզ դրած թիմ էին հանում դրանց ջախջախելու համար...


Շատել լավ տենց ա :Tongue: 
Բա խի՞ ա Կակա Դի Մարիյա Ռոնալդու Հիգուային հանում: Բան ա փորցում, թող թուլ խաղացողներին փորձի :Tongue:

----------


## REAL_ist

Messi, ինչա քեզ թվում հիմնական խաղացողները պետքա ընդհանրապես չմասնակցեն նախապատրաստական խաղերին??? Խաղի կեսից ամբողջ կազմը փոխվում էր ու մասնակցում են թմի բոլոր խաղացողները, դա նորմալա: 

Հիմնական կազմով ամբողջական ոչ մի խաղ չի անցկացվել դեռ: Առաջինը կլինի Սուպերգավաթը, դա արդեն կտեսնենք :Smile:

----------

Maxpayne (07.08.2011), Ungrateful (08.08.2011), Vaho (08.08.2011)

----------


## Maxpayne

Բենզեմային միշտ չի, որ հիմնական կազմ ա հանում Մոուրինյոն Լա լիգայում, իսկ էս խաղերին Բենզեման մասնակցեց ու խփեց գոլերի մոտ 30%ը: Խեսեն, որ նորեկ էր, մասնակցեց գրեթե բոլոր հանդիպումներին, Կոենտրաոն որը մասնակցեց հանդիպւմների 80%-ին Կասիլլիասը Ամբողջ հավաքի ընթացքում մի խաղ ա խաղացել՝ վերջինը, իսկ մնացած խաղերում Ադանն ու Մեխիասն են Դարպասապահ էղել, Կական նոր ա սկսել նորմալ խաղալ ու ձեր ԱԲիդալի նման երկրորդ սաստավի խաղացող ա: էսքանից հետ ասա, որ Ռեալը էտ խաղերում իր լավագույն կազմն ա հանել դաշտ:

----------


## Altair

> Բենզեմային միշտ չի, որ հիմնական կազմ ա հանում Մոուրինյոն Լա լիգայում, իսկ էս խաղերին Բենզեման մասնակցեց ու խփեց գոլերի մոտ 30%ը: Խեսեն, որ նորեկ էր, մասնակցեց գրեթե բոլոր հանդիպումներին, Կոենտրաոն որը մասնակցեց հանդիպւմների 80%-ին Կասիլլիասը Ամբողջ հավաքի ընթացքում մի խաղ ա խաղացել՝ վերջինը, իսկ մնացած խաղերում Ադանն ու Մեխիասն են Դարպասապահ էղել, Կական նոր ա սկսել նորմալ խաղալ ու ձեր ԱԲիդալի նման երկրորդ սաստավի խաղացող ա: էսքանից հետ ասա, որ Ռեալը էտ խաղերում իր լավագույն կազմն ա հանել դաշտ:


Միհատ կասե՞ս, թե ինչ կազմ ա մտցրել, ու ինչ փոփոխություններ ա արել:

----------


## Maxpayne

> Միհատ կասե՞ս, թե ինչ կազմ ա մտցրել, ու ինչ փոփոխություններ ա արել:


Արդեն նշեցի, թե ովքեր են խաղացել՝ չլինելով հիմնական կազմի ֆուտբոլիստներ...

----------


## Vaho

Ափսոս էտ խաղերը ես չեմ տեսել, բայց մտածում եմ, որ Մոուրինյոն փորրձումա նորեկների և հին ֆուտբոլիստների համատեղ խաղը դասավորել, դրա համրա ել հին ֆուտբոլիստներին խաղալու հնարավորություն է տալիս

----------


## Altair

> Արդեն նշեցի, թե ովքեր են խաղացել՝ չլինելով հիմնական կազմի ֆուտբոլիստներ...


Ինձ կոնկրետ անուններ են պետք:

----------


## Maxpayne

> Ինձ կոնկրետ անուններ են պետք:


Անուններ՝ Մեխիասն ու Ադանը խաղացել են Կասիլլիասի փոխարեն, պաշտպանությունում անընդհատ փորձարկվել են Վարանեն, Կոենտրաոն և կարծեմ մեկ խաղ էլ Նաչոն, փոխարինել են Ռամոսին Արբելոային: խաղացել են նաև Պեպեն Կարվալյոն և իհարկե Մարսելոն: կիսպաշտպանությունում, բացի Գրաներոյից և Շահինից(վնասվածք ունեին) Մոուրինյոն փորձել է կիսպաշտպանական բոլոր հնարավոր զույգերը՝ Կալյեխոնին, Կակային, Օզիլին, Դի Մարիային, Ալոնսոյին, Խեդիրային: Հարձակողական գծում հանդես եկող 4 խաղացողներից 4-ն էլ բոլոր խաղերում դուրս են եկել դաշտ՝ Բենզեմա, Ռոնալդու, Հիգուաին, Խեսե....

----------

Altair (10.08.2011)

----------


## REAL_ist

Պարզապես Ռեալի կազմում համարյա բոլոր խաղացողները մեկնարկային կազմից են:

----------


## Maxpayne

> Պարզապես Ռեալի կազմում համարյա բոլոր խաղացողները մեկնարկային կազմից են:


լիովին համաձայն եմ քո հետ...

----------


## Altair

:LOL:

----------


## Maxpayne

Ռեալ6-0Սարագոսա
Լա լիգայի մեկնարկը հաջող ստացվեց մադրիդցիների համար, հուսանք այն կշարունակվի նույն տեմպով:

Գոլերը՝ Ռոնալդու, Մարսելո, Ալոնսո, Ռոնալդու, Կակա, Ռոնալդու:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Wow  :Shok:  Ռոնալդուն արդեն հետրիգի հեղինակ: 
Շնորհավորու եմ Մադրիդցինե՜ր:

----------

Maxpayne (29.08.2011), Vaho (29.08.2011)

----------


## Raul Gonsalez

Մեսսի ջան էտ մարդկանցից 2-ին Մոուն ուզումա ծախի ու իրանց մի վերջին հնարավորությունա տալի

----------


## Altair

> Մեսսի ջան էտ մարդկանցից 2-ին Մոուն ուզումա ծախի ու իրանց մի վերջին հնարավորությունա տալի


Կներես, բայց ո՞ր երկուսին:

----------


## Altair

8 պատճառ, թե ինչո՞ւ Մադրիդի Ռեալը չի կարող համարվել աշխարհի լավագույն ակումբը
33608919.jpg



GIGAfootball.Net-ի փոխանցմամբ՝ Yahoo Sports-ի մեկնաբաններից մեկը նշել է 5 պատճառ, թե ինչո՞ւ Մադրիդի Ռեալը չի կարող համարվել աշխարհի լավագույն ակումբը։ Ստորև ներկայացվում են այդ 5 պատճառները.

1) Ակումբն ամենահարուստը չէ – Չորրորդ տարին անընդմեջ աշխարհի ամենահարուստ ակումբ է ճանաչվում «Մանչեսթեր Յունայթեդ»-ը։ Ըստ Forbes պարբերականի՝ նրա ակտիվները, հաշվի առնելով նաև պարտքերը, գնահատվում են 1.8 միլիարդ դոլար։ 

2) Ակումբը Չեմպիոնների լիգայում չի հաղթել 2002 թվականից – Սա հայտնի է բոլորին։ Իսպանական ակումբը Չեմպիոնների գավաթ/լիգայում հաղթել է 1956, 1957, 1958, 1959, 1960, 1966, 1998, 2000, 2002 թվականներին։ 

3) Ակումբը չունի ամենամեծ հաճախելիությունը – Նախորդ մրցաշրջանում Ռեալի միջին հաճախելիության ցուցանիշը կազմել է 70,736 մարդ։ Տարեկան ընդհանուր հաճախելիությունը կազմել է 1,344,000 մարդ։ Մինչդեռ Բարսելոնայի ցուցանիշներն ավելի բարձր են. համապատասխանաբար 80,153 և 1,522,913 մարդ։ Forbes պարբերականն ամենաշահութաբեր մարզադաշտ է անվանել Լոնդոնի Արսենալին պատկանող «Էմիրեյթս» մարզադաշտը, որը մեկ խաղում բերում է 6 միլիոն դոլար։ Մեկ միլիոնով պակաս է Մանչեսթեր Յունայթեդի «Օլդ Թրաֆորդ» մարզադաշտի ցուցանիշը։

4) Ակումբը հնագույնը չէ – Մադրիդի Ռեալը հիմնադրվել է 1902 թվականին։ Մինչդեռ անգլիական «Շեֆիլդ» ակումբը, որը ներկայացնում է նույնանուն քաղաքը, հիմնադրվել է 1857 թվականին, և համարվում է ներկայումս գոյություն ունեցող աշխարհի հնագույն ակումբը։

5) Աշխարհի լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստը չի խաղում Ռեալում – Արգենտինացի Լիոնել Մեսին ՈՒԵՖԱ-ի վարկածով և շատ այլ վարկանիշային աղյուսակներում աշխարհի լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստն է։

Ահա սրանք էին այդ 5 պատճառները, որոնց GIGAfootball.Net-ն ավելացնում է ևս 3-ը.

6) Աշխարհի ամենաթանկարժեք ֆուտբոլիստը հանդես չի գալիս Մադրիդի Ռեալի կազմում – Լիոնել Մեսիի (Բարսելոնա) տրանսֆերային արժեքը գնահատվում է 100 միլիոն եվրո, իսկ Քրիշտիանու Ռոնալդուինը (Մադրիդի Ռեալ)՝ 90 միլիոն եվրո։ Ապա գալիս են Բարսելոնայի մի շարք խաղացողներ. Անդրես Ինյեստա (65 միլիոն եվրո), Սեսկ Ֆաբրեգաս (54 միլիոն եվրո), Դավիթ Վիլյա (45 միլիոն եվրո), Խավի (45 միլիոն եվրո)։

7) Ռեալի կազմի արժեքն ամենաբարձրը չէ – Մադրիդի Ռեալի ֆուտբոլիստների ընդհանուր արժեքը կազմում է 531 միլիոն եվրո, մինչդեռ Բարսելոնայի դեպքում այդ ցուցանիշը կազմում է 606.1 միլիոն եվրո։ 

8) Թիմի կազմում օտարազգի խաղացողների տոկոսային մասնաբաժինը – Մադրիդի Ռեալի կազմի 65.2 տոկոսը կազմում են օտարազգի խաղացողները։

*FCBARCA.NET.RU*
Հ.Գ. Խնդրում եմ չքննարկեք, ուղղակի աչքիս տակն էր ընկել:

----------


## REAL_ist

Ամեն հիմարություն որ քննարկենք, ուր կհասնենք  :Jpit:

----------

Moonwalker (09.09.2011), Ungrateful (11.09.2011), Լեո (09.09.2011), Նաիրուհի (10.09.2011), Ներսես_AM (10.09.2011), Սերխիո (19.09.2011)

----------


## Լեո

Messi ջան, մեր բակի երեխեքը 8 չէ, օրական 28 էդ տիպի պատճառ են քննարկում, լուսամուտից պարզ լսվում ա:

----------

REAL_ist (09.09.2011), Նաիրուհի (10.09.2011), Ներսես_AM (10.09.2011)

----------


## Maxpayne

«ՌԵԱԼ ՄԱԴՐԻԴ» - «ԽԵՏԱՖԵ»  4-2  «ՌԵԱԼԸ» ԱՌԱՋԱՏԱՐ Է
Գոլերը՝ Կարիմ բենզեմա, Կրիշտիանու Ռոնալդու, Բենզեմա, Գոնսալո Իգուային... Հալա Մադիդ :Love:

----------


## Լեո

> Գոլերը՝ Կարիմ բենզեմա, Կրիշտիանու Ռոնալդու, Բենզեմա, Գոնսալո Իգուային... Հալա Մադիդ


Փոքրիկ լրացում, որը երևի պատահաբար աչքիցդ վրիպել ա  :Wink: 

Եվս 2 գոլերի հեղինակ Միկու  :Smile:

----------

Altair (12.09.2011)

----------


## Maxpayne

> Փոքրիկ լրացում, որը երևի պատահաբար աչքիցդ վրիպել ա 
> 
> Եվս 2 գոլերի հեղինակ Միկու


կներեք :Wink:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

տասնմեկ մետրանոցն էլ լավ նվեր էր  :Nyam:

----------

Altair (12.09.2011), Լեո (12.09.2011)

----------


## John

> տասնմեկ մետրանոցն էլ լավ նվեր էր  
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oDYEShXNafI#t=0m38s


Ներսես ջան, նույն բանը Մեսսին փորձեց անել, բայց ավելի անհաջող... 2 դեպքում էլ հարգանքի ոչ արժանի պահվածք, բայց մի դեպքում արդյունքը 11 մետրանոց եղավ, մյուս դեպքում դեղին քարտ... Ռոնալդուինը մի քիչ արդարացվում ա էլի ոնց որ...

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Հոս ջան նենց չի որ Մեսսի արարքից հիացած եմ, իրա դեղինը լրիվ տեղին էր ու ես լիքը ուրախ եմ որ մրցավարը կուտը չկերավ ու դա խաղի արդյունքի վրա չազդեց, իսկ ստեղ մի հատ ուշադիր նայի սկի տուգանայինում չի  :Wink:

----------

Altair (12.09.2011)

----------


## John

> Հոս ջան նենց չի որ Մեսսի արարքից հիացած եմ, իրա դեղինը լրիվ տեղին էր ու ես լիքը ուրախ եմ որ մրցավարը կուտը չկերավ ու դա խաղի արդյունքի վրա չազդեց, իսկ ստեղ մի հատ ուշադիր նայի սկի տուգանայինում չի


ճիշտ ես... ավելին՝ Բենզեման մինչև հարվածը մտել էր տուգ. հրապարակ, ինչը նույնպես խախտում է...

----------

Altair (12.09.2011), Ներսես_AM (12.09.2011)

----------


## Լեո

> տասնմեկ մետրանոցն էլ լավ նվեր էր  
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oDYEShXNafI#t=0m38s


Լավ ա, որ խաղը չեմ նայել, ավելորդ տհաճ զգացումներից զերծ եմ մնացի  :Smile:

----------

Altair (12.09.2011)

----------


## REAL_ist

Մեսսիինը սիմուլյացիա էր, իսկ Ռոնալդուինը մրցավարի սխալ խախտման վայրի հետ կապված: Հեչ նույն բանը չի:

----------

Maxpayne (12.09.2011), PygmaliOn (12.09.2011), Սերխիո (19.09.2011)

----------


## Լեո

Ադեբայորին Ռեալից լարե՞լ են  :Xeloq:

----------


## Moonwalker

> Ադեբայորին Ռեալից լարե՞լ են


*Թոթենհեմ չե՞ն աքսորել:* :Unsure:

----------


## Լեո

Ես Ադեբայորին շատ էի համակրում Արսենալում, բայց նրա կյանքի մի փոքր ու անհաջող շրջան նրան ինձ համար դարձրեց անտիպատիկ դեմք …ՃՃ

----------

Altair (18.09.2011)

----------


## Altair

> *Թոթենհեմ չե՞ն աքսորել:*


Այո, և ավելացնեմ, որ այսօր դուբլի հեղինակ դարձավ  :Jpit: 
Աղբյուրը

----------


## Altair

*Ռոնալդուն «Բարսելոնային» երբեք չի ասում «երբեք»*
cristiano-ronaldo-2011.jpg
Ինչպես հաղորդում է elmundodeportivo.es-ը, «Ռեալ Մադրիդի» ֆուտբոլիստ Քրիստիանո Ռոնալդոն չի բացառել այն փաստը, որ մի օր կհագնի կապտանռնագույն մարզաշապիկ: Պորտուգալական TVi հեռուստաալիքի համար տված հարցազրույցի ժամանակ Ռոնալդուն ասել է, որ չի մերժի ոչ մի ակումբի:
«Երբեք չեմ ասի «երբեք» ոչ մի թիմի: Սակայն դա կլինի ոչ մոտ ապագայում: Կցանկանայի կարիերաս ավարտել «Ռեալ Մադրիդում», սակայն «Բարսելոնայի» հրավերից էլ չէի հրաժարվի»:
Այս հայտարարությունը նման էր անցյալ տարբա նրա հայտարարությանը , երբ նա Punto Pelota հաղորդաշարի ընթացքում նշեց, որ կարող է տեղափոխվել «Բարսելոնա»: Այդ հայտարարությունը ուղղակի կատաղեցրեց մադրիդյան երկրպագուներին: Այս անգամ նա նորից նույնն է նշել և չի բացառել այդ տեղափոխությունը:
Աղբյուրը
Հ.Գ. ականջողները...  :Sad:

----------


## Altair

Լևանտե 1-0 Ռեալ Մադրիդ

----------

Ապե Ջան (19.09.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Լևանտե 1-0 Ռեալ Մադրիդ


Ցավում եմ կատարվածի համար:  :Sad:

----------


## Լեո

Խաղը չեմ նայել, բայց երբ առավոտյան հաշիվն իմացա, հա՛մ ուրախացել էի, հա՛մ տխրել: Տխրել էի, քանի որ խաղը չէի նայել  :Fool:  և ուրախացել էի... անհայտ պատճառներով  :Dntknw:   :LOL: 


Երբեմն Ռեալն  :Love:  ինձ ավելի շատ ա ուրախացնում ու հաճույք պատճառում, քան Բարսան …

----------


## Լեո

Լեևանտե 1 - 0 Ռեալ

Հատկապես ուշադրություն դարձրեք Լևանտեի մարզաշապիկի գույներին… Աչքիս գույներն են Ռեալին վախեցրել  :LOL: 




Իսկ Խավի Վենտայի կրկնով պասն ուղղակի հրաշք ա  :Love: 

Ժորիկ Մուրադյանի էշացած դեմքին նայել էլ մի այլ հաճույք ա  :Love:

----------

Altair (19.09.2011)

----------


## Լեո

Էս վիդեոն էլ ևս մեկ անգամ ապացուցում ա, որ Պեպեն հրեշտակ ա  :Bad: 





Բա էս տեսակ ֆուտբոլիստին ո՞նց չասես` քո այ անասունի ծնունդ...  :Sad:

----------


## Altair

> Էս վիդեոն էլ ևս մեկ անգամ ապացուցում ա, որ Պեպեն հրեշտակ ա 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Բա էս տեսակ ֆուտբոլիստին ո՞նց չասես` քո այ անասունի ծնունդ...


Գիշերը խաղը դիտելուց նույն բանը իմ մտքով ել անցավ :Jpit: 
Հ.Գ. Բայց միքիչ չոր :LOL:

----------


## Lev

էս խաղի մեջ ամենալավ պահը էս էր :LOL:  


ափսոս տենց էլ գոլ չխփեցին :Think:

----------

Taurus (20.09.2011)

----------


## Սերխիո

> *Ռոնալդուն «Բարսելոնային» երբեք չի ասում «երբեք»*
> cristiano-ronaldo-2011.jpg
> Ինչպես հաղորդում է elmundodeportivo.es-ը, «Ռեալ Մադրիդի» ֆուտբոլիստ Քրիստիանո Ռոնալդոն չի բացառել այն փաստը, որ մի օր կհագնի կապտանռնագույն մարզաշապիկ: Պորտուգալական TVi հեռուստաալիքի համար տված հարցազրույցի ժամանակ Ռոնալդուն ասել է, որ չի մերժի ոչ մի ակումբի:
> «Երբեք չեմ ասի «երբեք» ոչ մի թիմի: Սակայն դա կլինի ոչ մոտ ապագայում: Կցանկանայի կարիերաս ավարտել «Ռեալ Մադրիդում», սակայն «Բարսելոնայի» հրավերից էլ չէի հրաժարվի»:
> Այս հայտարարությունը նման էր անցյալ տարբա նրա հայտարարությանը , երբ նա Punto Pelota հաղորդաշարի ընթացքում նշեց, որ կարող է տեղափոխվել «Բարսելոնա»: Այդ հայտարարությունը ուղղակի կատաղեցրեց մադրիդյան երկրպագուներին: Այս անգամ նա նորից նույնն է նշել և չի բացառել այդ տեղափոխությունը:
> Աղբյուրը
> Հ.Գ. ականջողները...


են,որ հղում արմբարսից ա, դա էական չի, քանի որ ,իրանք էլ հղում չունեին,կամ եթե լինի էլ մունդո կամ սպօռտ,դա էլ էական չի, մի խոսքով, ուռած ժուռնալիստի քմահաճույք կարդացի :Bad:

----------


## Սերխիո

> *FCBARCA.NET.RU*
> Հ.Գ. Խնդրում եմ չքննարկեք, ուղղակի աչքիս տակն էր ընկել:


էլի հաշվի ենք առնում հղում ա ,անտարբեր անցնում

----------


## Taurus

ռեալը էլի պարտվեց մուռկայի պատճառով:

----------

Altair (21.09.2011)

----------


## Altair

> են,որ հղում արմբարսից ա, դա էական չի, քանի որ ,իրանք էլ հղում չունեին,կամ եթե լինի էլ մունդո կամ սպօռտ,դա էլ էական չի, մի խոսքով, ուռած ժուռնալիստի քմահաճույք կարդացի





> էլի հաշվի ենք առնում հղում ա ,անտարբեր անցնում


Ապե, ասածդ ի՞նչ ա չեմ հասկանում :Think:  Աստղը զգուշացրեց, որ առանց աղբյուրի նորություններ չգրեմ, հիմա ինչ դու ասում ես աղբիուր չդնե՞մ, կամ ել ընդանրապես նենց տպավորություն ա, որ ԱրմԲարսաի կամ ՖԱԲարսաի մոդերները հորինում են:

----------


## Altair

Ռասինգ 0-0 Ռեալ Մադրիդ:
Ռեալը 195 րոպե առանց գոլի:

----------


## Լեո

Ռեալ - Ռայո Վալեկանո խաղում արդեն հաշիվը 0 - 1 է:

Միչուն հենց 1-ին րոպեին բացեց հաշիվը  :LOL:   :Hands Up:

----------

Altair (25.09.2011)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Ռեալ - Ռայո Վալեկանո խաղում արդեն հաշիվը 0 - 1 է:
> 
> Միչուն հենց 1-ին րոպեին բացեց հաշիվը


Ռեալ - Ռայո Վալեկանո խաղում արդեն հաշիվը 2 - 1 է:  :Tongue:

----------

Freeman (24.09.2011)

----------


## Freeman

> Ռեալ - Ռայո Վալեկանո խաղում արդեն հաշիվը 2 - 1 է:


Մերսի, Նաիրուհի ջան, ես էլ խաղին չեմ հետևում, արդեն վատանում էի  :Jpit:

----------

Նաիրուհի (24.09.2011)

----------


## Լեո

> Ռեալ - Ռայո Վալեկանո խաղում արդեն հաշիվը 2 - 1 է:


Ամբողջ հաճույքս փչացավ  :Jpit:  Չնայած նորեկի կողմից հենց առաջին րոպեին Ռեալին գոլ խփելն արդեն մեծ հաճույք էր, էսօրվա համար լրիվ հերիք ա  :LOL:

----------

Altair (25.09.2011)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Արդեն *3*-1  :Love:

----------

Freeman (24.09.2011)

----------


## Լեո

> Արդեն *3*-1


Արդեն 5-*2*  :Love:

----------


## Life

*5-2*

----------


## Ambrosine

Մի խոսքով, կարող եմ հանգիստ գնալ` քնելու  :LOL: :
Ես էլ տանը չեմ ու չեմ հետևում խաղին ճճ:

----------

Freeman (25.09.2011)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Մի խոսքով, կարող եմ հանգիստ գնալ` քնելու :
> Ես էլ տանը չեմ ու չեմ հետևում խաղին ճճ:


*6* - 2, ժող  :Love:

----------

Ambrosine (25.09.2011), Freeman (25.09.2011)

----------


## Լեո

> Մի խոսքով, կարող եմ հանգիստ գնալ` քնելու :
> Ես էլ տանը չեմ ու չեմ հետևում խաղին ճճ:


Դժվար էլ էս գիշեր հանգիստ քնես, Բարսան արդեն 3-0 հաշվով հաղթում ա  :Jpit:

----------

Altair (25.09.2011), Ambrosine (25.09.2011), Lusinamara (25.09.2011)

----------


## Լեո

> *6* - 2, ժող


Լավ հաշիվ ա, ինձ 2009-ի Սանտյագո Բեռնաբեուն ա հիշեցնում  :Love:

----------

Altair (25.09.2011)

----------


## Ambrosine

> *6* - 2, ժող


Ապրես, առավոտ շուտ հաղթական հաշիվը ավետիս ա  :Jpit: :



> Դժվար էլ էս գիշեր հանգիստ քնես, Բարսան արդեն 3-0 հաշվով հաղթում ա


Սա ոչ մի կերպ չազդեց իմ տրամադրության վրա. Ռաուլի խփած գոլը գոլորշիացնում է Բարսելոնայի ցանկացած հաղթանակ  :Tongue: :

----------

Լեո (25.09.2011), Նաիրուհի (25.09.2011)

----------


## Altair

> Սա ոչ մի կերպ չազդեց իմ տրամադրության վրա. Ռաուլի խփած գոլը գոլորշիացնում է Բարսելոնայի ցանկացած հաղթանակ :


Ետ Բարսա 5-0 Ռեալ խաղը ձեր բոլոր հաղթանակներին չի գոլորշիացնում, իսկ մեր ընդունած միհատ գոլը պետք է գոլորշիացնի՞:

Հ.Գ. Ներքևի տեսահոլովակում, 1:12 վրկ-ից մինչը 2:12 վրկն դիտեք`

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ետ Բարսա 5-0 Ռեալ խաղը ձեր բոլոր հաղթանակներին չի գոլորշիացնում, իսկ մեր ընդունած միհատ գոլը պետք է գոլորշիացնի՞:


Մեսսի ջան, չգիտեմ` դու ինչ հասկացար, բայց ես նկատի ունեի Ռաուլի` Շալկեի կազմում հենց նույն օրը խփած գոլը  :Jpit: :

----------

Altair (01.10.2011), John (27.09.2011), Maxpayne (27.09.2011)

----------


## Արծիվ

> Հ.Գ. Ներքևի տեսահոլովակում, 1:12 վրկ-ից մինչը 2:12 վրկն դիտեք`


2:12 ից մինչև 5:03 վարկյանը ավելի հետաքրքիր էր  :Smile:

----------

Altair (01.10.2011)

----------


## Altair

> 2:12 ից մինչև 5:03 վարկյանը ավելի հետաքրքիր էր


Ճիշտն ասած, երբ ես դա առաջին անգամ դիտեցի, դեռ Ռեալի երկրպագու էի, այնպես որ ինձհամարել :Jpit: :

----------

Արծիվ (03.10.2011)

----------


## Altair

> Մեսսի ջան, չգիտեմ` դու ինչ հասկացար, բայց ես նկատի ունեի Ռաուլի` Շալկեի կազմում հենց նույն օրը խփած գոլը :


Ես Բավարիայի երկրպագու եմ  :Blush:

----------


## Ambrosine

Այսօր կամ ավելի ճիշտ` վաղը, Ռեալը Վալենսիային տալու է բարբադ անի (հայերեն ասած` ջարդուխուրդ  :LOL: )

Տղերքը մարզվում են և լսում մարզչի ցուցումները`

 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*






Ահա թե ինչպես է Մարսելոն նշում ապաքինվելը և խաղին հայտավորվելը  :Jpit: 



Ափսոս, Կական վնասվածք ունի ու չի կարող օգնել թիմին: Կական էս ի՞նչ ա լսել  :Sad:  Բայց դատելով տրամադրությունից` շուտ է ապաքինվելու  :Smile: 




Ռեաաաաաա՜լ  :Clapping:

----------

Maxpayne (19.11.2011)

----------


## Ambrosine

Յաաա, էս կարո՞ղ ա քնած եք  :Angry2: 

Ռեալը հաղթում է` Բենզեմայի խփած արքայական  :Tongue:  գոլի շնորհիվ: Սա դեռ սկիզբն է  :Clapping:

----------

Maxpayne (20.11.2011)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Ծեծ են ուզում տղերքը։ Էս ինչի՞ գոլ չեն խփում, իիի՜...  :Angry2:

----------

Maxpayne (20.11.2011)

----------


## Ambrosine

Էս բոլորդ շախմատի՞ստ եք դարձել  :Jpit: 

Ջարդուխուրդը բառացի ստացվեց  :LOL:  Բայց այլ կերպ լինել չէր կարող. իրենց առջև խնդիր էր դրված հաղթել Վիստի ծննդյան օրը  :Jpit: 
Ընդհանուր վատ չէր, բայց միայն արդյունքը չէ, որ պետք ա գոհացուցիչ լինի: Հարձակման գիծը ստանում է 5+ (էս օդնոկլասսնիկի.ռու-ի 5+ը չի  :LOL: ), իսկ մյուս օղակները չեմ ուզում գնահատել:

Շնորհավոր. մի քայլով էլ մոտեցանք չեմպիոնությանը  :Smile: :

----------

Maxpayne (20.11.2011), Նաիրուհի (20.11.2011)

----------


## Maxpayne

Շնորհավորում եմ Մադրիդիստներ իսկական խաղ էր չեմպիոնին վայել, այ հիմա կասեմ, որ դեկտեմբերի 11-ն ուրախանալու առիթ կունենանք ivamos madrid, vamos campeones...

----------

Ambrosine (20.11.2011), Nak (20.11.2011), Նաիրուհի (20.11.2011)

----------


## Ambrosine

Հերթական խաղին ընդառաջ  :Jpit: 
Դի Մարիան կանխատեսում է խաղի արդյունքը, բայց հաշիվը չի ասում  :Nea: 



Մեկնարկային կազմում չեն Կասիլյասն ու Ռոնալդուն:

----------


## Ambrosine

Էլի ջարդուխուրդ են անում  :Sad: :
Առաջին խաղակեսից հետո հաշիվը արդեն 4 - 0 է: Գոլերը`   2' Բենզեմա, 6' Կալյեխոն, 9' Իգուային, 20' Օզիլ:
Բա վե՞րջը  :Clean:

----------

Maxpayne (23.11.2011)

----------


## Ambrosine

Արդեն 5 - 0
49-րդ րոպեին Կալյեխոնը խփեց իր երկրորդ գոլը:

66-րդ րոպեին Բենզեման հաշիվը դարձրեց 6 - 0 :clean

----------

Maxpayne (23.11.2011)

----------


## Ambrosine

Վերջ. Ռեալը հաղթեց 6 - 2 հաշվով:
Շնորհավո՜ր  :Clapping: :

----------

Life (23.11.2011), Maxpayne (23.11.2011), Նաիրուհի (23.11.2011)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Ես մյուս ամսի 10-ին եմ սպասում  :Goblin: 
Հ. Գ. Շնորհավո՜ր...

----------

Ambrosine (23.11.2011), Maxpayne (23.11.2011)

----------


## Maxpayne

> Ես մյուս ամսի 10-ին եմ սպասում 
> Հ. Գ. Շնորհավո՜ր...


Ես էլ, շնորհավոր Ժող ջան ...

----------

Ambrosine (23.11.2011), Նաիրուհի (23.11.2011)

----------


## Altair

> Ես մյուս ամսի 10-ին եմ սպասում 
> Հ. Գ. Շնորհավո՜ր...


Խի՞, լավ հասկացա, որոշել ես տեսնել Ռեալի սեփական հարկում անպարտելիության ավարտը :Lol2: 
Հ.Գ. Без обид  :Wink:

----------


## Ambrosine

Ոնց չեմ սիրում նման խաղեր... ոչ շնորհավորել ա լինում, ոչ էլ` ցավակցել: Ես հավասարություն եմ սիրում, երբ 11-ը խաղում է 11-ի դեմ:

----------

Altair (01.12.2011), erewanski (27.11.2011), Maxpayne (27.11.2011), Նաիրուհի (27.11.2011)

----------


## erewanski

Լավ է , որ դժվարին պահերին բախտը երես չի թեքում , հուսանք 6 միավորի առավելությունը շուտով կվերածվի 9-ի :Smile:

----------

Ambrosine (27.11.2011), Maxpayne (27.11.2011), Նաիրուհի (27.11.2011)

----------


## Maxpayne

Շնորհավորում եմ լավ էլ, Ռեալը արժանի էր էս հաղթանակին 11-12-ը մեր տարին ա լինելու... ivamos madridistas

----------

Ambrosine (27.11.2011), Նաիրուհի (27.11.2011)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Էլի շնորհավոր, էս տուրն ամեն դեպքում մեզ համար շատ հաջող ստացվեց։
Բայց որոշակի օրվանից հետո շատ ծանր եմ տանում դարպասապահին միանգամից դաշտից հեռացնելը  :Sad:

----------

Altair (01.12.2011), Ambrosine (27.11.2011), Freeman (04.12.2011), John (27.11.2011), Maxpayne (27.11.2011)

----------


## Vaho

> հուսանք 6 միավորի առավելությունը շուտով կվերածվի 9-ի


12-ի

----------

Altair (01.12.2011)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Շնորհավորում եմ լավ էլ, Ռեալը արժանի էր էս հաղթանակին 11-12-ը մեր տարին ա լինելու... ivamos madridistas


Արժանին արժանի էր, բայց մրցավարները մի տեսակ կիսատ են դարձնում էդ հաղթանակը, երբ նման ձևով են պատժում:



> 12-ի


Վահո ջան, նկատի ունես Բարսելոնայի հետ խաղից հետո՞: Եթե այո, ապա տարբերությունը դառնալու է 9, ոչ թե 12: Այ Վալենսիան հնարավորություն կունենա շրջանցել Բարսելոնային  :Clapping:

----------

Altair (01.12.2011), erewanski (28.11.2011), Maxpayne (27.11.2011), Նաիրուհի (27.11.2011)

----------


## Vaho

> Վահո ջան, նկատի ունես Բարսելոնայի հետ խաղից հետո՞: Եթե այո, ապա տարբերությունը դառնալու է 9, ոչ թե 12: Այ Վալենսիան հնարավորություն կունենա շրջանցել Բարսելոնային


Աստղ ջան  նկատի ունեի 15–րդ տուրից սկած  Ռեալի հաղթանակը սպորտինգի նկատմամբ դրան զուգահեռ բարսի պարտությունը լևանտեից և ահա քեզ 9 միավոր,  հետո նոր 16_րդ տուր, կլասիկո Ռեալի հաղթանակ, էտ ել քեզ 12 միավոր :Wink:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Աստղ ջան  նկատի ունեի 15–րդ տուրից սկած  Ռեալի հաղթանակը սպորտինգի նկատմամբ դրան զուգահեռ բարսի պարտությունը լևանտեից և ահա քեզ 9 միավոր,  հետո նոր 16_րդ տուր, կլասիկո Ռեալի հաղթանակ, էտ ել քեզ 12 միավոր


Ահա թե ինչ  :Jpit:  Դու արդեն պարտություն ես գրանցել Բարսելոնայի հաշվին Լևանտեից  :Jpit:  Վատ չի լինի, սկզբունքորեն: Ես նախորդ խաղն էլ չնայեցի` վստահ լինելով, որ Բարսելոնան հաղթելու է, բայց արի ու տես...

 :Smile:

----------

Maxpayne (30.11.2011)

----------


## Լեո

> Ես նախորդ խաղն էլ չնայեցի` վստահ լինելով, որ Բարսելոնան հաղթելու է, բայց արի ու տես...


Ինչպիսի՜ հաճույքից ես քեզ զրկել  :Jpit:

----------

Altair (01.12.2011), Ambrosine (30.11.2011)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ինչպիսի՜ հաճույքից ես քեզ զրկել


Էլ մի ասա  :Jpit:  Շա՜տ ափսոսացի, որ չեմ դիտել:

----------

erewanski (01.12.2011)

----------


## Vaho

> Ես նախորդ խաղն էլ չնայեցի` վստահ լինելով, որ Բարսելոնան հաղթելու է, բայց արի ու տես...


Աստղ ջան բեր դու բարսի խաղերը մի նայի, միշտ վստահ լինելով, որ հաղթելույա :Wink:

----------

Altair (01.12.2011), Ambrosine (01.12.2011)

----------


## Altair

> Էլ մի ասա  Շա՜տ ափսոսացի, որ չեմ դիտել:


Ճի՜շտ ես նկատել, շա՜տ ափսոս, որովհետև այդպիսի հնարավորություն երկրորդ անգամ չես ունենա  :Wink:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ճի՜շտ ես նկատել, շա՜տ ափսոս, որովհետև այդպիսի հնարավորություն երկրորդ անգամ չես ունենա


Էհ, Մեսսի ջան, ամսի 10-ին հաստատ էդ հնարավորությունը կունենամ  :Tongue: :

----------

Նաիրուհի (01.12.2011)

----------


## Altair

> Էհ, Մեսսի ջան, ամսի 10-ին հաստատ էդ հնարավորությունը կունենամ :


Դե սպասենք :Tongue:

----------


## Նաիրուհի

*«Մադրիդը» միշտ վերադառնում է՝ պատմությունը կրկին ոսկե տառերով գրելու*  :Love:

----------

Maxpayne (05.12.2011), Moonwalker (05.12.2011), REAL_ist (05.12.2011), Vaho (10.12.2011)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Սեյվ եմ ասել, է՜... Ու էս դարպասապահն իմ սիրած թիմում է խաղում  :Love:

----------

Maxpayne (18.12.2011), Vaho (18.12.2011), Արծիվ (20.12.2011), Լեո (18.12.2011)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Սևիլյա 2-*6 ՌԵԱԼՄԱԴՐԻԴ*

----------

John (18.12.2011), Maxpayne (18.12.2011), Vaho (24.12.2011)

----------


## Maxpayne

Մալադեց տղեքին հալալ ա...

----------

Նաիրուհի (18.12.2011)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Արքայական գավաթ*
ՌԵԱԼՄԱԴՐԻԴ 5*-1 Պոնֆերադինա

Ռեալի գոլերի հեղինակները՝ Կալյեխոն (2), Շահին, Խոսելու, Վարանե։ Դարպասապահներ՝ Ադան և Պաչեկո։ Ուրախ երկրորդ կազմ, ուրախ արդյունք  :Smile: 

*Հալա Մադրի՜դ*  :Clapping:

----------

Ambrosine (21.12.2011), John (21.12.2011), Raul Gonsalez (28.12.2011), Vaho (24.12.2011), Արծիվ (30.12.2011)

----------


## Լեո

Պեպե  :Smile: 





Եթե առաջին վիդեոյից հետո դեռ չեք հասցրել զզվել Պեպեյից, ապա 2-րդ վիդեոն հենց ձեզ համար է  :Smile:

----------

Altair (13.02.2012)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Լուրջ եմ ասում. ինչքան հարձակվում են Պեպեի վրա՝ էդքան շատ եմ սիրում  :Tongue: 
Հա բա, համով կերպար է  :Nyam: , սիրում եմ ագրեսիվ ու կոպիտ ֆուտբոլիստներին, որովհետև իրենք էնքան քիչ են։ Բազմազանություն է էն խելոք, բարի ու կարգապահ հրեշտակների ֆոնին  :Jpit:

----------

John (22.01.2012)

----------


## Լեո

> ....սիրում եմ ագրեսիվ ու կոպիտ ֆուտբոլիստներին,


Իսկ ի՞նչ կասես ստորների մասին  :Smile:

----------

Altair (13.02.2012)

----------


## John

> Իսկ ի՞նչ կասես ստորների մասին


Ալ(ղ)վեշ(ս)ի մասի՞ն է խոսքը  :LOL:

----------

Նաիրուհի (17.11.2013)

----------


## Լեո

> Ալ(ղ)վեշ(ս)ի մասի՞ն է խոսքը


Պեպե, Կառվալյու, Մարսելո, Ռոնալդու  :Smile: 

Ալվեշը երբեմն սիմուլյանտություն ա անում, իսկ ստորությունների չեմ հիշում, որ դիմած լինի:

----------

Altair (13.02.2012)

----------


## REAL_ist

Սիմուլյանտությունը մեծագույն ստորություննա ֆուտբոլում, մանավանդ համատարած ու թիմայինը!

----------


## Լեո

> Սիմուլյանտությունը մեծագույն ստորություննա ֆուտբոլում, մանավանդ համատարած ու թիմայինը!


Համաձայն չեմ  :Smile:  Կարծում եմ՝ ֆուտբոլում մեծագույն ստորությունը մրցակից թիմի ֆուտբոլիստներին միտումնավոր վնասվածք հասցնելն ա:

----------

Altair (13.02.2012)

----------


## Արծիվ

Հալա Ռեալ Մադրիդ կարելի է արդեն համոզված լինել որ Լա Լիգայի չեմպիոն ենք 7 միավոր առաջ ենք 1 խաղ էլ հետ ենք: 
Շնորհավորում եմ Ռեալի ֆաներին :Hands Up:  :Yahoo:

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

Ծնունդդ Շնորհավոր՝ "Ռեալ": Էս տարի քեզ էլ (հատկապես մարզիչիդ), մեզ էլ - ուրախացնես  :Hands Up: 

_Ուղիղ 110 տարի առաջ մարտի 6-ին է հիմնադրվել Մադրիդի «Ռեալը», որն իր պատմության ընթացքում 31 անգամ դարձել է Իսպանիայի չեմպիոն, 9 անգամ ճանաչվել լավագույնը Եվրոպայում ու նվաճել բազում այլ տիտղոսներ:_ tert.am

----------

Ambrosine (06.03.2012), Life (06.03.2012)

----------


## Ambrosine

Ռեալ ջան, ծնունդդ շնորհավոր: Անմահ լինես  :Jpit: :

Տարիներն անցնում են, ու ֆուտբոլիստները պատմություն են դառնում` կերտելով մեր սիրելի ակումբի պատմությունը: Ու այնպիսի անուններ են, որ միայն թվարկելիս ակամա ափսոսում ես, որ ժամանակը անցողիկ է: Երազանքների ակումբ`




Ուշադրություն դարձրեք, որ երբ ասում է` սիլենսիո, Ռաուլի կատարմամբ այն հանրահայտ դրվագն է հայտնվում  :Jpit:

----------

John (06.03.2012), Life (06.03.2012)

----------


## erewanski

110 տարի առաջ հենց այս օրը Պալասիոս եղբայրները Մադրիդում հիմնադրեցին մի ֆուտբոլային ակումբ՝ այն անվանելով Madrid Football Club: Ֆուտբոլային աշխարհը գրավելու ու մնայուն արժեք ստեղծելու փորձ անող եղբայրները գուցե չէին էլ պատկերացնի, որ հիմք կդնեն մի ամբողջ գաղափարախոսության, որն իր շուրջը կհամախմբի միլիոնավոր մարդկանց, կդառնա նրանց առօրյաի մի մասնիկը, հաղթանակի՝ խորհրդանիշը:

Անցել է 110 տարի ու դեռ որքան 110 տարիներ են գալու ու անցնեն՝ լի հաղթանակներով ու պարծանքներով, դրական հույզերի խառնարաններով, բերկրանքի ու պարծանքի պահերով, հաղթանակի կատարելության ձգտումով 110 տարիներ, որոնք ճիշտ է՝ կլինեն վայրիվերումներով լի, սակայն պետք չէ մոռանալ, որ աշխարհում անգամ այնպիսի արժեքները, ինչպիսիք սերն ու հավատարմությունն են, հաստատուն չեն : Իսկ «Ռեալը՞»…. «Ռեալը» մի նոր մտածելակերպ է, բնավորություն, նոր սկզբունքներ: Գուցե հենց «Ռեալն» է հաղթելու արվեստ:

Իսկ միթե՞ հրաշք չէ, որ մենք այսօր շնորհավորում ենք իրար: Ինչո՞ւ համար մարդկանց, որոնք հազարավոր կիլոմետրեր հեռու ֆուտբոլ են խաղում, ի՞նչ է դա նշանակում, դա նշանակում է՝ «Ռեալը» դադարել է զուտ ֆուտբոլային ակումբ լինել, դադարել է՝ դառնալով մեր հարազատը, մեր ընկերը: Դարձել է մաքուր ու լուսավոր մի կետ:

«Ռեալի» լուսավոր ճառագայթներ անմասն չեն թողել նաև մեզ` հայերիս: Սիրելի մադրիդիստներ, սրտանց շնորհավորում ենք «Ռեալ Մադրիդի» հիմնադրման 110 ամյակի կապակցությամբ, քանզի մեզնից շատերը մադրիդյանծ հաջողությունները անձնականացնում են՝ «Ռեալին» ցանկանալով նորանոր հաջողություններ, տասնյակ 110-ամյա անբիծ պատմություն, հաղթանակներ ու շատ-շատ գոլեր:

Արդեն 3 տարի է Հայաստանում Մադրիդի «Ռեալի» ֆան ակումբը անմասն չի թողնում հայ մադրիդիստներին տոնօրյա խանդավառությունից: Ավաղ, այս անգամ մեր սիրելի ակումբի ծննդյան օրը աշխատանքային էր, ուստի ամեն տեսակի միջոցառումներ ստիպված էինք տեղափոխել գալիք հանգստյան օրերին, ինչի համար հայցում ենք ձեր ներողամտությունը: 

Այսպիսով. մեզ դեռ առջևում սպասվում են մադրիդյան գույներով լի օր, որի ընթացքում նախատեսվում է ֆուտբոլային հանդիպում, հայ մադրիդիստների երթ, մադրիդյան գաղափարների մասին պատմող միջոցառումներ, անակնկալներ, նվերներ, մրցույթներ և իհարկե տոնական տորթ:

*Սպասեք անակնկալների Realmadrid.am-ի կողմից:
Մանրամասները շուտով:* 

Աղբյուր




fannnn clubbbb.jpg

----------

Ambrosine (06.03.2012), Vaho (28.03.2012), Նաիրուհի (05.04.2012)

----------


## Altair

Սա էլ ձեր Կասիլյասը

----------


## Արծիվ

> Սա էլ ձեր Կասիլյասը


Հա ինչ ձեր տուն հեչ մարդ չի եկել դու էլ էտ նույն րոպեին մատտ քիթտ տարած լինես ու բարևես նրա հետ ?
Սաղտ ձեզ դրել եք սրբի տեղ ու աջ ու ձախ մեղավորներ եք փնտրում:

----------


## Sagittarius

> Հա ինչ ձեր տուն հեչ մարդ չի եկել դու էլ էտ նույն րոպեին մատտ քիթտ տարած լինես ու բարևես նրա հետ ?
> Սաղտ ձեզ դրել եք սրբի տեղ ու աջ ու ձախ մեղավորներ եք փնտրում:


ու դրա համար պտի՞ տան երեխեքին թաշկինակի տեղ օգտագործեն

----------


## Ambrosine

Լավ, թեթև տարեք. այդ երեխան կարող ա հեչ դժգոհ էլ չի  :Jpit: :



Ռեալ-Վալենսիա
Արդեն Ժոզեն ջղայնացնում ա իր` "անփոխարինելի Ռոնալդու" մարտավարությամբ: 1000 ասեցինք` էդ տղեն նյարդային խաղերում չի կարողանում իրեն լավ դրսևորել  :Wacko: : Ու ովքե՞ր են հայտնվում իր պատճառով պահեստայինների նստարանին  :Sad: : Իսկ որ 7 համարի մարզաշապիկը տեսնում եմ իր հագին, չասեմ` հետս ինչ ա կատարվում: Այս պահին Ռեալը չունի առաջնորդ, Ռեալը զրկվել է իր ոգուց: Կասիլյասը պրոֆեսիոնալ է, նվիրված թիմին, բայց նա չի դարձել թիմի ոգին: Էլ չեմ ասում, որ Ռոնալդուն երբեք չի կարող դառնալ այդպիսին: Թիմի ոգին գոլեր է խփում Գազպրոմ անունը կրող մարզաշապիկով` այլ խաղադաշտերում: Այ հենց այդ առաջնորդի կարիքը ունի Ռեալը, որի հետևից կգնա, որի խոսքը դաշտում կլինի որոշիչը, որը իր համառությամբ ու նվիրվածությամբ օրինակ կլինի բոլորի համար:

----------

Altair (14.04.2012), Monk (11.04.2012)

----------


## Varzor

Էն մի հատ հին հումորային երգ կա.
"Զոքնչը մամա չի,
Մասկվիչը մաշնա չի...
Ռեալն էլ թիմ չի"

----------

Altair (14.04.2012), ARam Grig (11.04.2012)

----------


## Varzor

"Ինչքան էլ սուր սիրտս խոցես
կարմիր վարկանիշները ձեր
էլ ես պարզ ու անաչառ կասեմ`
ՌԵԱԼԸ ԹԻՄ ՉԻ":

Հ.Գ.
Թիմ ասելով ի նկատի չունեմ ֆուտբոլային ակումբ, այլ հենց թիմ` կոլեկտիվ բառիս բոլոր լավ իմաստներով:

----------

Altair (14.04.2012), ARam Grig (11.04.2012)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> "Ինչքան էլ սուր սիրտս խոցես
> կարմիր վարկանիշները ձեր
> էլ ես պարզ ու անաչառ կասեմ`
> ՌԵԱԼԸ ԹԻՄ ՉԻ":
> 
> Հ.Գ.
> Թիմ ասելով ի նկատի չունեմ ֆուտբոլային ակումբ, այլ հենց թիմ` կոլեկտիվ բառիս բոլոր լավ իմաստներով:


Վարզոր ջան, պարտքս լինի՝ հենց ևս հին հոգու վարկանշավորեմ, հաջորդ կարմիրն էլ էս գրառմանդ տամ ։Ճ

Անկախ հիմնավորումիցդ  :Tongue:

----------

Varzor (11.04.2012)

----------


## Ambrosine

> "Ինչքան էլ սուր սիրտս խոցես
> կարմիր վարկանիշները ձեր
> էլ ես պարզ ու անաչառ կասեմ`
> ՌԵԱԼԸ ԹԻՄ ՉԻ":
> 
> Հ.Գ.
> Թիմ ասելով ի նկատի չունեմ ֆուտբոլային ակումբ, այլ հենց թիմ` կոլեկտիվ բառիս բոլոր լավ իմաստներով:


Ինչքան էլ դժգոհ լինեմ թիմիցս,
Կամ մարզչի ընտրած մարտավարությունից,
Էլի Ռեալն է գրանդը,
Լավագույն ֆուտբոլային ԹԻՄԸ  :Tongue: :

Կատարյալ ոչինչ ու ոչ ոք չկա, դա անհերքելի ճշմարտություն է, բայց մեկ-մեկ շատ եմ բարկանում, երբ թիմս իր ներուժը չի կարողանում լիովին օգտագործել: Նման կազմով թիմը (հենց կոլեկտիվ իմաստով) անգամ ոչ ոքիի իրավունք չունի, այն էլ` կարևոր ու սկզբունքային խաղերում: Մնում է միայն ճիշտ փոխարինումներ անել խաղի ընթացքում: Ժոզե :անգռը

հ.գ. իրար կարմիր տալ չկա, էստեղ մրցավարը ես եմ  :Cool:   :Goxakan:   :Jpit: :

----------

Vaho (12.04.2012), Varzor (12.04.2012), Նաիրուհի (17.11.2013)

----------


## Vaho

1:4  :Hands Up:

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Էս ի՞նչ լռություն է էստեղ։  :Shok: 

 :Bux: *ՀԱԼԱ ՄԱԴՐԻԻԻԻ՜Դ...*  :Yahoo:   :Love: 

 :Bux:  Շնորհավո՜ր, մադրիդիստ քույրեր և եղբայրներ:  :Bux:

----------

Ambrosine (03.05.2012), Արծիվ (04.05.2012)

----------


## Varzor

Ինչն ես շնորհավորում?
Եթե չեմպիոնությունը, ապա` միանում եմ  :Smile: 
Չնայած մադրիդիստ չեմ, Ռոնալդուի ոտերն էլ հավեսով կջարդեի` լրիվ ձեռից գնացել ա տնաշենը: Էդքան փուստ տալ կլինի?  :Angry2: 
Չնայած` մի տարիյա սկվազնյակի պես խաղումա, կարողա և մարդը հոգնելա: Ոչինչ` դեռ կհասցնի հանգստանալ  :Wink: 

Հ.Գ.
Մեկա Ռեալը թիմ չի  :LOL:

----------

Altair (03.05.2012)

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

Շնորհավոր "Ռեալ", արժանի ես՝ վայելիր:



> Մեկա Ռեալը թիմ չի


 Ճշմարտություն կա ասածիդ մեջ, դեռ կայանալու տեղ ունեն և նախադրյալներ ունեն, կարծում եմ եկող սեզոնին կերևա՝ արդեն հոգեբանական բեռի տակ են լինելու… իսկ մինչև էտ  :Bux:   :Dance:   :Drinks:

----------


## Altair

> Շնորհավոր "Ռեալ", արժանի ես՝ վայելիր:
>  Ճշմարտություն կա ասածիդ մեջ, դեռ կայանալու տեղ ունեն և նախադրյալներ ունեն, կարծում եմ եկող սեզոնին կերևա՝ արդեն հոգեբանական բեռի տակ են լինելու… իսկ մինչև էտ



Ռեալին նոռմալ, ֆուտբոլից հասկացող, բարոյական նորմերին ծանոթ մարզիչ ա պետք, այլ ոչ թե Մոուսի պես սեփական անձով հիացած, սիրահարված սեփական անփին, և ինքնահավան մարզիչ :Wink:

----------


## Raul Gonsalez

Yahoo-ում հրապարակվող ամերիկյան Dirty Tackle Blog-ը սիրում է երևակայել և ծիծաղել ժամանակակից ֆուտբոլի վրա: Այս անգամ բլոգեր Բրուքս Փեքի երևակայության արդյունքում ծնվել է Ժոզե Մոուրինյոյի նամակը Պեպ Գվարդիոլային՝ Իսպանիայի չեմպիոնի կոչումը նվաճելուց հետո: 

Պեպինգտոն, բարի լույս,

Առաջին հերթին, ցանկանում եմ շնորհավորել Մալագային հաղթելու հետ կապված: Կարծում եմ ցնծում էիր այդ հաղթանակից, մինչև, ես, հաղթելով Լա Լիգան, փչացրեցի քո երջանկությունն ու մակարենա պարեցի դրա վրա: Հիմա իմ ֆուտբոլիստները՝ լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստները, ինձ երկինք են նետում, իսկ ես այդ երջանիկ պահին բացականչում եմ «Ահհհհհհհհհհհհհհհ Պեպլեգերիս»:

Ուշադրություն դարձրու, որ Ռամոսն ինձ վայր չգցեց, քանի որ ես ավելի յուրահատուկ եմ, քան Իսպանիայի գավաթը: Ի դեպ, այն կարող ես քեզ վերցնել, որովհետև ինձ էլ պետք չէ: Այն հիմա տակս է, դրա համար էլ հիանալի նվեր կլինի քեզ համար: Ծիծաղից մեռնում եմ հիմա:

Արի նայենք իրադարձությունների ժամանակագրությունը, Պեպաուլետ: Ես քեզ հաղթեցի, հետո իմ Չելսին քեզ հաղթեց, հետո դու որոշեցիր հեռանալ ֆուտբոլից, հետո ես հաղթեցի Լա Լիգան և շուտով կրկին կհաղթեմ Չեմպիոնների լիգան: Դա նման է այն մառոլին, որը բոլորը դուրս են նետում Մոուրինյո համեղ սենդվիչից ու հիմա դու ինքդ քեզ որոշեցիր դուրս շպրտել: Սա կատարյալ համեմատություն է՝ ի տարբերություն քո տակտիկայի: Ծիծաղից պայթում է փորս:

Ես յոթ տիտղոս եմ նվաճել չորս երկրում: Դու մի երկրում երեք տիտղոս ես նվաճեցիր ու հետո հեռանում ես, որովհետև հոգնած ես: Դա ինձ չի հոգնեցնում, Պեպերմիլ: Դրանից ես լավ եմ զգում, դրանից ես ամբողջական եմ զգում, դրանից ես... հրապուրիչ եմ զգում: Մտածում էիր որ կասեմ յուրահատուկ չէ՞: Հենց դրա համար էլ ես քեզանից առավել եմ, Պեպսի: Փակիր բերանդ:

Եվ իմիջայլոց, Պեպերմինտ, ես քեզ համար հաղորդագրություն ունեմ իմ թանկագին ընկեր Զլատան Իբրահիմովիչից: Զլատանն ասում է. «Տուկ-տուկ, ո՞վ կա այնտեղ»: «Զլատանը էլ ո՞վ»: Ես Զլատանն եմ: Եվ ես պատրաստվում եմ ինչ-որ մեկին փող տալ, որ սա ամեն օր անի, մինչև դու կվերադառնաս ֆուտբոլ ու ես կկարողանամ ինքս քեզ հաղթել»: Գլխով հարված, Զլատզիիիիի: Էլի ծիծաղս չեմ կարողանում զսպել: 

Պետք է եզրափակեմ, Պեպինո: Քո մրցաշրջանն ու աշխատանքն ավարտված է, բացի վերևում նշված ծանրացած Իսպանիայի գավաթից, իսկ ես դեռ պետք է հաղթանակը տոնեմ, հետո պատրաստվեմ Մյունխեն մեկնելու, որտեղ իմ Չելսին կհաղթի Չեմպիոնների լիգան: Եթե նրանք հաջողութայն հասնեն, ապա դա իմ շնորհիվ կլինի: Եթե ձախողվեն, ուրեմն Ռաֆա Բենիտեսն ու Անդրե Վիլյաշ-Բոաշն են մեղավոր: Կատարյալ է: Հիմա միայն մեկ բան ունեմ ասելու՝ Cristiano rules and Messi drools: Հաջողություն եմ մաղթում քո կյանքում, որն այնքան ձանձրալի կլինի, ինչպես Բարսելոնայի խաղը:

Ժոզե 

P.S. Արդեն կարոտում եմ քեզ...Realmadrid.am

----------


## Raul Gonsalez

Խիա էս թեմայում ակտիվությունը քիչ?Մոուն Լուկաս Մոուրային,Դրոգբային ,Իբռային առաջարկա անում իրանք համարյա Ռեալում են ,բայց էլի պասիվա էս թեման?

----------


## Vaho

http://football.tjournal.ru/video/15790

Դե Ռեալինը միշտ էլ սիրունա եղել

----------

Նաիրուհի (06.06.2012)

----------


## Raul Gonsalez

http://votenow.goldenfoot.com/ Ռաուլն ա էս անգամ տանելու...

----------

Ambrosine (16.06.2012)

----------


## Ambrosine

Այսօր իմ ամենասիրելի, աշխարհում ամենահարգված ֆուտբոլիստներից մեկի ծնունդն ա  :Love:   :Jpit: :
Ռաուլ ջան, շնորհավո՜ր  :Friends:   :Drinks:   :Jpit: :

Ռաուլը արժանի ա ցանկացած տիտղոսի, կոչման, ամեն բարձունքի: Ինքը խորհրդանիշ է, ոգի, առաջատար, առաջնորդ... մատադոր  :Jpit: : Մոուրինյուին ու Պերեսին եթե երբևէ հանդիպեմ, Ռաուլի փոխարեն մի երկու նախադասություն կասեմ. պարտքս լինի:

----------

Նաիրուհի (27.06.2012)

----------


## Սերխիո

էս ինչ մի պասիվ ենք...

----------

John (15.10.2012), Raul Gonsalez (14.10.2012)

----------


## Raul Gonsalez

Ինչ անենք որ ակտիվանանք խաղ խաղանք?

----------


## Ambrosine

> էս ինչ մի պասիվ ենք...


Բա ասու՞մ ես. մեկ-մեկ ոնց-որ մենախոսություն լինի մոտս  :Jpit:  Հիմնականում Լա լիգայի թեմայում ենք գրում:



> Ինչ անենք որ ակտիվանանք խաղ խաղանք?


Եթե խոսքը վերաբերում է ակումբի անդամների հետ ֆուտբոլ խաղալուն, ապա դա կարող եք քննարկել *այս* թեմայում:

----------

John (15.10.2012)

----------


## Raul Gonsalez

Է նույն Լա Լիգայի թեմաները ստեղ քննարկենք

----------


## Ambrosine

Արթուր ջան, դուք գրեք, մենք կքննարկենք  :Jpit:

----------


## Ambrosine

Ոնց եմ սիրում կամային հաղթանակները  :Jpit: : Իհարկե, չեմ ցանկանում, որ Կասիլյասի դարպասում գոլ հայտնվի ամեն անգամ, որ ավելի հետաքրքիր լինի խաղը, բայց այսօրվա խաղը շատ գեղեցիկ ու արագ էր: Օզիլի գոլերն էլ` մեկը մեկից սիրուն  :Rolleyes: 

Շնորհավոր, ռեալիստներ  :Smile: :

----------

Նաիրուհի (09.12.2012)

----------


## Ambrosine

Հաղթանակը` հաղթանակ, բայց ավագի թևկապը Ռոնալդուի՞ն... էս ու՞ր է հասել Ռեալը Մոուրինյոյի հետ: Հուսով եմ, դրան իրոք կհեռացնեն մարզչի պաշտոնից: Միայն արդյունքի վրա կենտրոնանալը սխալ դուրս եկավ (հուսով եմ` այսքանը Պերեսը հասկացել է, թեև կասկածում եմ), պետք է հաշվի առնել բազում հանգամանքներ:

Հերիք չի Ռեալի դիմագիծը պայմանավորող մի շարք ֆուտբոլիստների "հարկադրեց" հեռանալ Ռեալից, հիմա էլ վերջին հույսին` Կասիլյասի՞ն է փորձում ճնշել` իր` պահի տակ արված հայտարարություններով:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Հաղթանակը` հաղթանակ, բայց ավագի թևկապը Ռոնալդուի՞ն... էս ու՞ր է հասել Ռեալը Մոուրինյոյի հետ: Հուսով եմ, դրան իրոք կհեռացնեն մարզչի պաշտոնից: Միայն արդյունքի վրա կենտրոնանալը սխալ դուրս եկավ (հուսով եմ` այսքանը Պերեսը հասկացել է, թեև կասկածում եմ), պետք է հաշվի առնել բազում հանգամանքներ:
> 
> Հերիք չի Ռեալի դիմագիծը պայմանավորող մի շարք ֆուտբոլիստների "հարկադրեց" հեռանալ Ռեալից, հիմա էլ վերջին հույսին` Կասիլյասի՞ն է փորձում ճնշել` իր` պահի տակ արված հայտարարություններով:


Մոուրը լրիվ կայֆավատ ա լինում  :LOL:  
Կեսից միացրի տեսա են ապուշին կարմիր են տվել, Ռոնալդուն էլ ավագն ա էն ինչ բացել բացեց: Այսինքն ամենահին խաղացողը էդ պահին երեք տարի առաջ եկածն ֆուտբոլի՞ստն ա:  :LOL:

----------

Altair (13.01.2013), Անվերնագիր (07.01.2013)

----------


## Tiger29

> Հաղթանակը` հաղթանակ, բայց ավագի թևկապը Ռոնալդուի՞ն... էս ու՞ր է հասել Ռեալը Մոուրինյոյի հետ: Հուսով եմ, դրան իրոք կհեռացնեն մարզչի պաշտոնից: Միայն արդյունքի վրա կենտրոնանալը սխալ դուրս եկավ (հուսով եմ` այսքանը Պերեսը հասկացել է, թեև կասկածում եմ), պետք է հաշվի առնել բազում հանգամանքներ:
> 
> Հերիք չի Ռեալի դիմագիծը պայմանավորող մի շարք ֆուտբոլիստների "հարկադրեց" հեռանալ Ռեալից, հիմա էլ վերջին հույսին` Կասիլյասի՞ն է փորձում ճնշել` իր` պահի տակ արված հայտարարություններով:


Կասիլյասը հրաժարվել է Ռոնալդուից վերցնել ավագի թևկապը

----------

Moonwalker (07.01.2013)

----------


## Tiger29

Սրանք էին Ռեալի տարիները, երբ կային կոլորիտային դեմքեր, երբ ավագի թևկապը ամեն ինչ նշանակում էր: Թե չէ հիմա արդեն այդքան էլ կարևոր չի, ավագն ով է, ինչ է անում:




03-03-2001 LLIGA

REAL MADRID 2-2 BARÇA

Real Madrid: Casillas, Michel Salgado, Hierro, Karanka, Roberto Carlos, Helguera, Makelele, Figo, Raul, Mc Manaman (Munitis 75'), Morientes (Guti 59')

Barça: Reina, Gabri, Reiziger, F. De Boer, Sergi Barjuan, Guardiola (Xavi 80'), Cocu, Luis Enrique (Alfonso 69'), Rivaldo, Overmars (Gerard 85'), Kluivert

Gols: 6' Raul, 35' Rivaldo, 36' Raul, 69' Rivaldo.

Հիերրո, Կառլոս, Ռաուլ, Մորիենթես: Այս մարդիկ էին, որ Ռեալի համար կյանքն էլ կտային: Իսկ հիմա մի Կասիլյաս է մնացել, բայց դե մենակով գարուն չի գա:







Սրանք էին Ռեալի տարիները, հետո արդեն պիտի խոստովանենք, որ սկսվեց Բարսելոնի <<դարաշրջանը>>, որի ավարտը միայն Աստված գիտի, թե երբ կլինի: Ու էդ ամեն ինչը արեցին Ռեալի ղեկավարները, երբ իրենց թույլ տվեցին հեռացնել Հիերրոյին և հաղթող մարզիչ Դել Բոսկեին:

----------


## Սերխիո

Ներսես ջան , հարցը երեք  տարի չի,  նախ 171 խաղ  ա  անցկացրել ,որոցում խփել ա 171 գոլ, հետո հաշվի  առ ,որ  ետ սաստավը թերի  էր, չկային հնաբնակներից Ռամոսը, Մարսելոն,Իգուայինը,Կասիլյասը...
շատ-շատ  ֆուտբոլիստներ 7-8 տարում են  մի ակումբում 171 խաղ անցկացնում ,հիմա  ինչ կապ ունի իրա  երեք տարի, ավելի ճիշտ սա չորրորդն է...
կամ ինչ կա  բացելու ,երբ ավագը լիդերն է ? կամ Ադանը  չեղավ-չեղավ իդիոտ Վալդեսից կամ վերին աստիճան  ԱՊՈՒՇ պինտոյից վատը  եղավ ?

----------

Նաիրուհի (09.01.2013)

----------


## Սերխիո

Հիմա  խոսքս վերաբերվում ա  բոլոր Ռեալիստներին` Եթե գտնում եք ,որ Ռոնալդուն արժանի չի ավագի թևկապի, ուրեմն մի մաղադրեք նրան ,որ դժգոհում էր ակումբից իրեն  չսատարելու համար,մի մասնիկն էլ դուք  եք: Ետ  տղեն միշտ  էլ  փրկել ա Ռեալի քամակը ամեն դժվար  պահի, երեք անգամ քիչ  խաղալով լեգենդներ Պիրրիից ու Բուտրագենիոյից  ,խփելա նրանց  չափ  գոլ, բայց  մեկա ձեր համար ինքը  չուժոյ ա, դե պատկերացրեք  ձեզ իրա կաշվի մեջ ետքանից  հետո...

Հերիք  ա ապրեք Զիդանի ,Կառլոսի ու Ռաուլ-Գուտիների հիշողությամբ...

----------

Diana99 (05.05.2013), John (07.01.2013), Նաիրուհի (09.01.2013)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Կասիլյասը հրաժարվել է Ռոնալդուից վերցնել ավագի թևկապը
> 
> 
>  ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*


Սկզբում երբ տեսա, մտածեցի` Կասիլյասը վիրավորված էր, չվերցրեց, բայց հետո հասկացա, որ հարգանքի նշան էր ուղղակի: Երկուսն էլ ճիշտ վարվեցին` հատկապես Ռոնալդուն:




> Հիմա  խոսքս վերաբերվում ա  բոլոր Ռեալիստներին` Եթե գտնում եք ,որ Ռոնալդուն արժանի չի ավագի թևկապի, ուրեմն մի մաղադրեք նրան ,որ դժգոհում էր ակումբից իրեն  չսատարելու համար,մի մասնիկն էլ դուք  եք: Ետ  տղեն միշտ  էլ  փրկել ա Ռեալի քամակը ամեն դժվար  պահի, երեք անգամ քիչ  խաղալով լեգենդներ Պիրրիից ու Բուտրագենիոյից  ,խփելա նրանց  չափ  գոլ, բայց  մեկա ձեր համար ինքը  չուժոյ ա, դե պատկերացրեք  ձեզ իրա կաշվի մեջ ետքանից  հետո...
> 
> Հերիք  ա ապրեք Զիդանի ,Կառլոսի ու Ռաուլ-Գուտիների հիշողությամբ...


Պետրոս ջան, հարցը սատարել-չսատարելը կամ էլ օտար-հարազատը չի: Ռոնալդուն պրոֆեսիոնալ է, ռմբարկու, դա ոչ ոք չի կարող ժխտել: Ռոնալդոն (բրազիլացին) էլ հեղինակություն էր, հարգված էր, բայց ինչ-որ մեկը իրեն պատկերացնու՞մ էր ավագի թևկապով. ոչ, որովհետև կար լիդերը, ով ուզում է գար, ռմբարկու լիներ, միևնույն է, առաջնորդը կար, որին բոլորն էին ընդունում, այդ հարցը չէր էլ քննարկվում: Չեմ ուզում ավելի հետ գնամ ու հիշեմ Հիերոյին, ում առանց բացատրության Պերեսը ուղղակի թիմից դուրս դրեց: Մորիենտեսի՞ն ինչպես մոռանանք. մարդը նույնիսկ վերջին պահին ասաց` "գնում եմ, բայց իմ սիրտը հավերժ կմնա այստեղ` Սանտիագո Բեռնաբեուում": Նույնիսկ վերջին պահին այս մարդիկ նվիրվածություն են դրսևորում: Հիմա այնպիսի վիճակ է, որ Կասիլյասն է մնացել` որպես Ռեալի խորհրդանիշ, նույնիսկ Ռամոսն էլ այդ տիտղոսին չի հավակնում, որովհետև ամենադժվար պահին վստահություն չկա, որ կարմիրը չի ստանալու` գիտակցված, ու չի լքելու խաղադաշտը` թիմին թողնելով ավելի բարդ կացության մեջ: Սա առաջին դեպքն էր, իհարկե, գուցե ծանր տարա Ռոնալդուի` ավագի թևկապ կրելը, բայց արդեն լավ իմանալով Պերեսի ու Մոուրինյոյի ավերիչ բնավորությունը, լուրջ մտավախություն ունեմ: Իրենք պետք է վերջապես սովորեն գնահատել ու մեծարել:

----------

Tiger29 (08.01.2013), Անվերնագիր (13.01.2013), Սերխիո (09.01.2013)

----------


## Սերխիո

Աստղ  ջան , մի բան  մենակ  կասեմ , բրազիլացին շատ  փոքր ա պորտուգալացու համեմատ, նկատի  ունեմ  Ռեալի համար...
Նույն բրազիլացի  թիմից հանեց Մորիենտեսին 9 համարի համար,վերջինս  էլ Մոնակոյի կազմում `  թույն շնչելով Ռեալի հաղթեց իր գոլերվ,լեզու հանելով ծաղրեց.. Մի խոսքվ իմ համար  սրանք  սաղ անցած  դեմքեր  են, Ռոնալդու Ռեալը չի ունեցել ,չի էլ ունենա, երբեք,իսկակն մարտիկ  ա,առավել ևս հիմա  հասուն տղամարդ  ա դառել, լուրջ , կարգապահ, պրոֆեսիոնալ, թիմի լոկոմատիվ  ա,լիքը չարությամբ, այ  ետ  եմ սիրում...

----------

Ambrosine (11.01.2013), Նաիրուհի (09.01.2013)

----------


## Ambrosine

Նորից  :Nea: 




> *ՍԵՐԽԻՈ ՌԱՄՈՍԸ ՀԻՆԳ ԽԱՂՈՎ ՈՐԱԿԱԶՐԿՎԵԼ Է*
> 
> Իսպանիայի ֆուտբոլի ֆեդերացիայի կարգապահական կոմիտեն Սերխիո Ռամոսին հինգ խաղով որակարզկել է այն բանից հետո, երբ մրցավար Այզա Գամեզը «Սելտայի» դեմ Իսպանիայի գավաթի խաղարկության հանդիպման (4-0) հաշվետվությունում նշել է, որ կենտրոնական պաշտպանը վիրավորել է իրեն կարմիր քարտ ստանալուց հետո:
> 
> Այնտեղ ասված է. «Երբ նա գնում էր դեպի հանդերձարան, մրցավարի օգնականին երկու անգամ ասել է. «անընդհատ նույն բանն է, բոլորդ էլ խայտառակություն» եք»:
> 
> Ըստ Իսպանիայի ֆուտբոլի ֆեդերացիայի կարգապահական կանոնակարգի 94-րդ հոդվածի մրցավարին, մրցավարի օգնականին, չորրորդ պաշտոնյային կամ այլ պաշտոնյայի վիրավորելու համար ֆուտբոլիստը պետք է որակազրկվի 4-ից 12 խաղով:
> 
> Ռամոսը չորս խաղով է որակազրկվել մրցավարին վիրավորելու համար և մեկ խաղով էլ որակազրկվել է երկրորդ դեղին քարտի պատճառով հեռացվելու հետևանքով:
> ...


Աղբյուր

----------


## Լեո

Շնորհիվ Ռեալի՝ մրցաշարային աղյուսակի վերջին տեղերում գտնվող թիմերն էլ են միավոր վաստակում:

Օսասունա 0-0 Ռեալ  :Cool:

----------

Altair (13.01.2013)

----------


## Սերխիո

Ես  էլ  անհամբեռ  սպասում  էի, թե  երբա  Ռեալը սայթաքելու ,որ  քեզ  հանդիպեմ , ոնց  էս  Վլադ ջան ?

----------

Ambrosine (13.01.2013)

----------


## Լեո

> Ես  էլ  անհամբեռ  սպասում  էի, թե  երբա  Ռեալը սայթաքելու ,որ  քեզ  հանդիպեմ , ոնց  էս  Վլադ ջան ?


Ռեալը միշտ էլ սայթաքում ա, էդ նորություն չի  :Jpit:  Լավ եմ, ախպեր ջան: Դու լավ լինես  :Wink:

----------


## Ambrosine

«Ատլետիկոն» հաղթեց «Ռեալին» և նվաճեց Իսպանիայի գավաթը




> Իսպանիայի գավաթի խաղարկության եզրափակիչը «Ռեալի» համար այս մրցաշրջանում ինչ-որ բան նվաճելու վերջին հնարավորությունն էր: Բոլորը, ի դեպ, մինչ այդ խոսում էին, որ Մոուրինյոն ընդամենը այդ մրցանակը կունենա: Բայց պարզվեց, որ նույնիսկ գավաթը բաժին չի հասնի նրան: «Ատլետիկոն» այս անգամ նման էր այն «մկանը», որին «մեծ եղբայրը» երկար տարիներ այս ու այն կողմ է քշում, բայց նա վերջապես ամրանում է ու պատասխան հարվածը հասցնում այն ժամանակ, երբ նրանից դա չեն սպասում:
> 
> Մոուրինյոն կրքերին ազատություն տալու պատճառով հեռացվեց մարզչական նստարանից: Այնուհետև խաղադաշտից հեռացվեցին Ռոնալդուն (114) ու Գաբին (120+5): Սակայն այդ իրադարձություններից առաջ վերջնական հաշիվն արդեն ձևակերպվել էր. 99-րդ րոպեին Միրանդայի խփած գոլը, ինչպես պարզվեց հետագայում, հաղթական էր «Ատլետիկոյի» համար:


Փաստորեն, խոսքիս հավատարիմ մնալը, որ Մոուրինյուի գլխավորած Ռեալի խաղերը չեմ դիտելու այլևս, ինձ փրկեց նյարդերիս անտեղի լարումից: Ինչևէ, հույս ունեմ, որ մի վերջին անգամ էլ այս թեմայում կխոսվի Մոուրինյուի մասին` ամրագրելով այն փաստը, որ ինքը հեռացված է Ռեալի գլխավոր մարզչի պաշտոնից:

----------


## Լեո

Ռոնալդուի կարմիր քարտը ավելի շատ ոչ թե խախտման հետևանք էր, այլ այն բանի ապացույցը, որ նա ստոր է: Ինչքան էլ նյարդերը տեղի տան, ոնց կարելի ա ոտքով մտածված հարվածել մրցակցի դեմքին...  :Bad:

----------


## Raul Gonsalez

Գնաց....Ես որ մինչև վերջ ամեն հարցում Մոուի քայլերը համարում էի լրիվ ճիշտ .Մոուն երևի թե կգնա <<Չելսի>> .Իսկ ով կլինի <<Ռեալ>>-ի նոր մազիչը?

----------


## Vaho

Երևի Յուպ Հայնկեսը

----------


## John

Լավ կլինի, որ Բենիտեսը դառնա... մյուս տարի Եվրոպայի լիգայում շանսեր կլինեն  :LOL:

----------

Sagittarius (01.06.2013), Ներսես_AM (23.05.2013)

----------


## Raul Gonsalez

Պահը բաց չես թողնում.. :Smile:

----------

John (26.05.2013)

----------


## Raul Gonsalez

Ինձ որ թվումա Անչելոտին կլինի..

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Ինչ մի մեծ հարց ա, որ առանձին թեմա լինի‎։ Չնայած հա, երևի պետք ա, հեսա էլի ամեն վեց ամիսը մեկ մարզիչ փոխելու սեզոնը բացվում ա։  :Jpit:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ինչ մի մեծ հարց ա, որ առանձին թեմա լինի‎։ Չնայած հա, երևի պետք ա, հեսա էլի ամեն վեց ամիսը մեկ մարզիչ փոխելու սեզոնը բացվում ա։


Դե էլ մի, Ներսես  :Jpit: : Ուղղակի էնքան չեմ ուզում էդ Մոուրինյուի անունը նորից լինի Ռեալի թեմայում, որ դեռ ձգձգում եմ թեմաների միացումը  :Jpit: 

Իմ կարիծքով` Ռեալի նախկին ֆուտբոլիստներից մեկին պետք է հրավիրեն ակումբ` որպես մարզիչ: Միայն սրտացավ և ակումբով ապրող մարզիչը կարող է թիմը մարզել` հաղթանակների հասնելու համար: Ռեալը դիմազրկվել էր վերջին տարիներին, վերականգնել ա պետք:

----------

Նանո (27.05.2013)

----------


## John

> Պահը բաց չես թողնում..


կատակ էր ախպերս  :Wink:  ով էլ լինի Ռեալի մարզիչը` մյուս տարին Ռեալի տարին է լինելու իմ համեստ կարծիքով )))

----------

Diana99 (04.07.2013), Նաիրուհի (24.08.2013)

----------


## Raul Gonsalez

Իսկ ինձ թվումա ,իհարկե Աստված չանի ,Ռեալը էլի ընգնելու ա էն  կրիզիսի մեջ ինչ Պելեգրինիի ժամանակ էր. :Sad:

----------


## Raul Gonsalez

Ես գիտեմ դու ում ես ակնարկում. Բայց ինձ չի թվում որ ինքը կգա.

----------


## Vaho

Հայ ֆուտբոլ, հայ Ռեալ, հայ Բարսելոն, հայ մոդերատոր, տեսնես ովա՞ ստեղծել էս բոլորը :Jpit:

----------


## Vaho

Ռուբեն Հայրապետյանը  :Wink:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Հայ ֆուտբոլ, հայ Ռեալ, հայ Բարսելոն, հայ մոդերատոր, տեսնես ովա՞ ստեղծել էս բոլորը


Համէ՞  :Jpit: :
Լուրջ, ի՞նչ նկատի ունես  :Smile: :

----------


## Raul Gonsalez

Չէէէէէէէ ես չեմ ուզում տենամ Ռամոսի ու Ռոնալդոյի մահը .ՈՒ էն էլ իրա թիկնապահների ձեռքով. :Secret:

----------

Vaho (02.06.2013)

----------


## Sagittarius

Որ Ռեալը թիմ լիներ, կասեի Հայնկեսին իրանով կաներ ու շատ էլ ճիշտ կաներ. ինձ թվում ա Մյունշենը դեռ փոշմանելու ա, որ իրան Գվարդիոլայի հետ փոպանակում: 

Բայց քանի որ Ռեալը ամեն ինչ ա, բացի ֆուտբոլային թմից, ուրեմն դժվար իրանք նախընտրեն որակը ու կբերեն ինչ-որ «պոպսայոտ» մեկի, օրինակ՝ Անչելոտիին:

----------

Անվերնագիր (01.06.2013)

----------


## Vaho

> Համէ՞ :
> Լուրջ, ի՞նչ նկատի ունես :


Ոչ մի լուրջ բան Աստղ յան, ուղղակի հետաքրքրեց  :Smile:

----------


## Vaho

> Որ Ռեալը թիմ լիներ, կասեի Հայնկեսին իրանով կաներ ու շատ էլ ճիշտ կաներ. ինձ թվում ա Մյունշենը դեռ փոշմանելու ա, որ իրան Գվարդիոլայի հետ փոպանակում: 
> 
> Բայց քանի որ Ռեալը ամեն ինչ ա, բացի ֆուտբոլային թմից, ուրեմն դժվար իրանք նախընտրեն որակը ու կբերեն ինչ-որ «պոպսայոտ» մեկի, օրինակ՝ Անչելոտիին:


բա ինչա՞ ավազակախումբա՞

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ես գիտեմ դու ում ես ակնարկում. Բայց ինձ չի թվում որ ինքը կգա.


Չգիտեմ` սա իմ գրառմանն էր վերաբերում, թե ոչ, բայց, ինձ թվում է, դու գիտես` ում եմ ակնարկում, Ռաուլ ջան  :Jpit: : Կարևորը` այս էակը հեռացավ: Ճիշտ է, վերջին խաղում Կասիլյասին էլի վատություն արել է, բայց ընդհանուր հաշվով Կասիլյասն է իրեն պատժել: Եթե ղեկավարությունը իրենից ոչնչով չէր տարբերվում, գոնե ֆուտբոլիստները ապտակը հասցրին:



*Մոդերատորական. "Ո՞վ կլինի «Ռեալ»-ի նոր մարզիչը" թեման միացվել է Ռեալ Մադրիդի թեմային:*

----------

Diana99 (04.07.2013), John (04.06.2013), Ներսես_AM (04.06.2013)

----------


## Vaho

Հարգելի Մադրիդիստներ ինչ? կարծիք ունեք Իսկոյի մասին, ճիշտ? էր նրան գնելը թե ոչ, և վերջապես ինչը? կփոխի Իսկոյի խաղը Ռեալում:

----------


## Ambrosine

Այս պահին ընթանում է Ռեալ Մադրիդ - Ալ-Սադդ ընկերական *հանդիպումը*, որին մասնակցում է նաև Ռաուլը` Ռեալի կազմում` ավագի թևկապով և 7 համարի մարզաշապիկով: Նոստալգիա  :Love: :

----------

Նաիրուհի (24.08.2013)

----------


## Ambrosine

23-րդ րոպեին Ռաուլը բացեց խաղի հաշիվը:
Եվ ինչպես ասեց մեկնաբանը` Ռեալ Մադրիդ, Ռաուլ Մադրիդ:

Տեսնես երկրորդ խաղակեսում Ալ-Սադդի կազմու՞մ էլ Ռաուլը գոլի հեղինակ կդառնա:

----------

Նաիրուհի (24.08.2013)

----------


## Ambrosine

Խաղն ավարտվեց` 5 - 0 հաշվով` Ռեալի հաղթանակով:
Էլ կապիտանը յուրաքանչյուր ակումբում է կապիտան:

----------

John (23.08.2013), Նաիրուհի (24.08.2013)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Վերջին անգամ ե՞րբ եք մի խաղում 10 գոլ տեսել  :Shok:  
«Ռեալ»-«Սևիլյա»՝ 7:3, երեք դուբլ, մի հեթ-տրիկ, երեք 11-մետրանոց, մի կարմիր քարտ... Քունս էլ փախավ  :LOL:

----------


## Raul Gonsalez

Ռեալ Մադրիդ 5-0 Ալմերիա 
 Չոր հաշվով հիանալի հաղթանակ. Բայց ամենաշատը ուրախ եմ ,որ Մորատան խբեց .

----------

Ambrosine (24.11.2013), Նաիրուհի (24.11.2013)

----------


## Լեո

Հատուկ Սերխիոյի համար  :Yes:   :Lol2: 

02.02.2014

----------

Աբելյան (04.02.2014)

----------


## Յոհաննես

Հպարտ եմ,որ Մադրիդիստ է

----------

Նաիրուհի (24.03.2014)

----------


## Լեո

> Հպարտ եմ,որ Մադրիդիստ է


Ո՞վ  :Unsure:

----------

Yellow Raven (24.03.2014)

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Ո՞վ


Խայտառակ եղանք  :Crazy:   :Blush:  Չնայած էդ խաղից հետո նման սխալը բնական էր:
Հպարտ եմ,որ մադրիդիստ եմ  :Wink:

----------

Նաիրուհի (24.03.2014)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Խայտառակ եղանք   Չնայած էդ խաղից հետո նման սխալը բնական էր:
> Հպարտ եմ,որ մադրիդիստ եմ


Ես էլ, եղբայր   :Love:

----------

Յոհաննես (24.03.2014)

----------


## Tiger29

:Smile: 




> ***
> Էնօրը Պերու-Չիլի խաղն էի նայում: 2 գոլ խփեց, 1 գոլային փոխանցում, 1 գոլի մեջ էլ երրորդ մարդն էր: Իրա հիանալի փոխանցումից հետո մյուսը ուղղակի հանգիստ գցեց լրիվ ազատ մնացած խաղացողին: Պետք են մեզ նման էնտուզիաստներ և ոչ միայն հենց ֆուտբոլիստների մեջ:
> ***


*Մադրիդի «Ռեալը» պատրաստվում է ձեռք բերել Ալեքսիս Սանչեսին*



Մադրիդի «Ռեալը» հետաքրքրված է Լոնդոնի «Արսենալի» հարձակվող Ալեքսիս Սանչեսի ծառայություններով եւ պատրաստվում է ֆուտբոլիստին ձեռք բերել գալիք ձմռանը: Արքայական ակումբը պատրաստվում է գործարքի մեջ ներառել նաեւ ռուս ֆուտբոլիստ Դենիս Չերիշեւի տրանսֆերը:

Հիշեցնենք, որ Ալեքսիսը 2011-ից մինչեւ 2014 թվականը խաղացել է կատալոնական «Բարսելոնայում»:

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Ընդունվում և փոխանցվում են շնորհավորանքներ  :Love: 

Չեմպիոնների լիգայի չեմպիոնները

----------

John (30.05.2016), Tiger29 (29.05.2016), Յոհաննես (29.05.2016)

----------


## Անվերնագիր

Պեպեն վիզ դրած ուզում էր հարամեր՝ մոտը չեր ստացվում  :Jpit:

----------


## Յոհաննես

Երբ ոտքերիդ արյունը սառում է,ձեռքերդ քրտնում է,սրտիդ աշխատանքը տնեցիները լսում են,հարևանները վրեդ կռիվ են գալիս ուրեմն էդ օրը Էլ Կլասիկոն է:
Առանձնապես ուժեղ խաղ չէր,բայց վերջի տված էմոցիաները աննկարագրելի են:Հազար ափսոս,որ Բեյլը ու Կրոսը չկային,բայց և այնպես առաջին հորիզանականում ենք ու վստահ առաջ ենք գնում դեպի Չեմպիոնություն:

----------


## Յոհաննես

Շնորհավոր բոլոր ժամանակների աշխարհի լավագույն ակումբի ծնունդը։ Hala Madrid

----------


## Յոհաննես

Մի տեսակ դարձել եմ Ակումբի վերջին Մադրիդիստը։
Աննկարագրելի հաճույք է մեր ակումբի բոլոր ժամանակների լավագույն խաղացողի ցուցադրած խաղին հետևելը։
Hala Madrid

----------


## Լեո

> Մի տեսակ դարձել եմ Ակումբի վերջին Մադրիդիստը։
> Աննկարագրելի հաճույք է մեր ակումբի բոլոր ժամանակների լավագույն խաղացողի ցուցադրած խաղին հետևելը։
> Hala Madrid


Ռաուլը վերադարձե՞լ ա  :Shok:

----------

Gayl (13.04.2017), Հարդ (13.04.2017), Տրիբուն (15.04.2017)

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Ռաուլը վերադարձե՞լ ա


Հա,չգիտեի՞ր ։Դ
Իսկ եթե լուրջ(չնայած իրոք Ռաուլը վերադարձելա,բայց ոչ որպես ֆուտբոլիս)  ապա Ռոնալդուն Ռեալի պատմության լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստն է։Էդ էլ ապացուցելա իրա անհատական ու թիմային նվաճումներով։

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Մի տեսակ դարձել եմ Ակումբի վերջին Մադրիդիստը։
> Աննկարագրելի հաճույք է մեր ակումբի բոլոր ժամանակների լավագույն խաղացողի ցուցադրած խաղին հետևելը։
> Hala Madrid


Էս մեր Ռոնալդուն խոսքերս թագավորեցնումա  :Jpit: 
Դե առաջ դեպի 12-րդ գավաթ։Hala Madrid

----------

Նաիրուհի (19.04.2017)

----------


## Յոհաննես

Գերծանրաբեռնվսծ ամիս էր,ոչինչ։Լա Լիգայի հաղթելը էլի մեր ձեռքում է։
Hala Madrid

----------


## Յոհաննես

Պատմություն կերտելուց...
Հալա Մադրիդ

----------

Gayl (04.06.2017), Նաիրուհի (04.06.2017)

----------


## Gayl

Շնորհավոր Մադրիդին ու թիմի երկրպագուներին։ Արժանի ու հեշտ հաղթանակ։

----------

Յոհաննես (04.06.2017)

----------


## Gayl

Ուղեղը հետ ա տվել, գոնե ՉԼ ում լավ խաղան։

----------


## Լեո

Ռեա՞լ Մադրիդ  :Unsure: 

Չէ, չեմ լսել  :LOL:

----------

Gayl (14.01.2018), Tiger29 (14.01.2018)

----------


## Gayl

> Ռեա՞լ Մադրիդ 
> 
> Չէ, չեմ լսել


 :LOL: 
Էն որ բարձր ձենով խնդում եմ։ճճ

----------


## Յոհաննես

Սենց ադրենալին մենակ ֆուտբոլը կարա տա։
Պենալ կար,Բուֆոնի պահը չդզեց,բայց դե մի հատ վերհիշենք 2006֊ի չդզող ֆինալը  :Smile:

----------

Ծլնգ (12.04.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Էտ գյոզալ խաղը պիտի գոնե էքստա-թայմ գնար։ Սուուուձյան չմո էր։ Մնացածը հետևանք։

----------

Gayl (12.04.2018)

----------


## Gayl

> Էտ գյոզալ խաղը պիտի գոնե էքստա-թայմ գնար։ Սուուուձյան չմո էր։ Մնացածը հետևանք։


Ու վապշե Յուվեն պիտի անցներ հաջորդ փուլ, բայց ցավոք պենալը իրական էր:

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Ու վապշե Յուվեն պիտի անցներ հաջորդ փուլ, բայց ցավոք պենալը իրական էր:


Խի՞ պիտի Յուվեն անցներ  :Smile:

----------


## Gayl

Ախպեր չէ սխալվա, հենց նոր ուրիշ անկյան տակ հենց էդ դրվագն էի նայում, ոչ մի պենալ էլ չկա, ընդամենը հետևից հպվելա ու ֆսյո: Արա դե Ռոնալդոից բռնած դերասան են:

----------


## Gayl

> Խի՞ պիտի Յուվեն անցներ


Որտև Յուվեին ավելի շատ եմ սիրում:

----------

Տրիբուն (12.04.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ախպեր չէ սխալվա, հենց նոր ուրիշ անկյան տակ հենց էդ դրվագն էի նայում, ոչ մի պենալ էլ չկա, ընդամենը հետևից հպվելա ու ֆսյո: Արա դե Ռոնալդոից բռնած դերասան են:


Ռեալը աբեզյաննիկ ա  :Wink:

----------


## Gayl

> Ռեալը աբեզյաննիկ ա


Դաժե կամենտատրն էր ասում, որ Ռոնալդուն հենց գնդակ ա ստանում ընկնելու մասինա մտածում:
Բայց սաղ հեչ Ռոմաս մեջ:ճճճճ էն որ թիմի ամենալավ ֆուտբոլիստը դարպասապահն ա ու մի քիչ էլ Ջեկոն ու էն, որ Բարսային սալյուտ արին:ճ

----------

Տրիբուն (12.04.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Բայց սաղ հեչ Ռոմաս մեջ:ճճճճ էն որ թիմի ամենալավ ֆուտբոլիստը դարպասապահն ա ու մի քիչ էլ Ջեկոն ու էն, որ Բարսային սալյուտ արին:ճ


Պաաաաայ, էրեկչառաջի օրը էնքան եմ տժժժացել սրա վրա։ Ու Լիվերպուլը !!! Ջաաաան։ Էն որ երկու ֆավորիտները, Բարսա ու Սիթի, դավայ ռռռռռասվիդանյա։ 

Լիարժեք երջանկության համար Յուվեի անցնելն էր պակասում, էն էլ սուձյան քաքմեջ արեց։

----------

Gayl (12.04.2018)

----------


## Յոհաննես

Տրիբուն ձյա ես էլ եմ Լիվերին բալետ արել,բայց ախպոր պես էլի,լիվերի խաղում մրցավարի սխալները շատ ավելին էին։
Իսկ Ռեալի խաղում նախ Իսկոյի գոլը չհաշվեց,իսկ պենալ հաստատ կար։Էլի եմ ասում Բուֆոնի պահը չդզեց,բայց երեք Բուֆոն էլ լինեին էդ պենալը չէին կարա բռնեին ։ճ
Չնայած ի՞նչ եմ պատմում, արժաանի 
էինք հաղթանակի ու հաղթեցինք  :Jpit:

----------


## Gayl

> Պաաաաայ, էրեկչառաջի օրը էնքան եմ տժժժացել սրա վրա։ Ու Լիվերպուլը !!! Ջաաաան։ Էն որ երկու ֆավորիտները, Բարսա ու Սիթի, դավայ ռռռռռասվիդանյա։ 
> 
> Լիարժեք երջանկության համար Յուվեի անցնելն էր պակասում, էն էլ սուձյան քաքմեջ արեց։


Հաստատ: Լիվերպուլը ջախջախեց, Սալահը ուղակի վերջնա, ձեռը գնդակ ա ընկնում սաղ դաշտը խառնում ա իրար:
Բան չկա Ռեալը Լիվերի ձեռով ա դուրս թռնելու:
Ախպեր իմ սաղ դարդը Բուֆոննա, էդ համբալը,որ Բուֆֆոնին կարմիր տվեց քիչ էր մնում էկրանը ջարդեի:ճճ

----------


## Gayl

> Տրիբուն ձյա ես էլ եմ Լիվերին բալետ արել,բայց ախպոր պես էլի,լիվերի խաղում մրցավարի սխալները շատ ավելին էին։
> Իսկ Ռեալի խաղում նախ Իսկոյի գոլը չհաշվեց,իսկ պենալ հաստատ կար։Էլի եմ ասում Բուֆոնի պահը չդզեց,բայց երեք Բուֆոն էլ լինեին էդ պենալը չէին կարա բռնեին ։ճ
> Չնայած ի՞նչ եմ պատմում, արժաանի 
> էինք հաղթանակի ու հաղթեցինք


Պենալի պահը ուրիշ դիրքից նայի, ընդամենը հպվելա:
Իսկոն օֆսայիդ էր, մարմնով առաջ էր:

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Պենալի պահը ուրիշ դիրքից նայի, ընդամենը հպվելա:
> Իսկոն օֆսայիդ էր, մարմնով առաջ էր:


Գայլ ախպեր երեկ գիշերվանից մի հազար անգամ նայել եմ,էդ 100%֊անոց պենալա։
Եթե էդ լիներ 50֊րդ րոպեին սենց չէր քննարկվի,բայց ճիշտը մնումա ճիշտ,լինի օդում,ջրում,ցամաքում,թե 93֊րդ րոպեին ։Դ

----------


## Gayl

> Գայլ ախպեր երեկ գիշերվանից մի հազար անգամ նայել եմ,էդ 100%֊անոց պենալա։
> Եթե էդ լիներ 50֊րդ րոպեին սենց չէր քննարկվի,բայց ճիշտը մնումա ճիշտ,լինի օդում,ջրում,ցամաքում,թե 93֊րդ րոպեին ։Դ


Դե մեմց ա հիմա տարբեր կարծիքներ եմ կարդում ու պարզվումա հայտնի մրցավարներ ասում են պենալ չի, իսկ 100% անոցի հետ կապվա0 տենց բաներ չեն ասի:ճճ Ամեն մեկս մեր կարծիքն ունի, բայց հստակ կանոններ գոյություն ունեն, ամեն դեպքում հաղթում է ուժեղագույնը:

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Դե մեմց ա հիմա տարբեր կարծիքներ եմ կարդում ու պարզվումա հայտնի մրցավարներ ասում են պենալ չի, իսկ 100% անոցի հետ կապվա0 տենց բաներ չեն ասի:ճճ Ամեն մեկս մեր կարծիքն ունի, բայց հստակ կանոններ գոյություն ունեն, ամեն դեպքում հաղթում է ուժեղագույնը:


Գայլ ախպեր էդ մրցավարներից մեկը Իտուռալդե Գոնսալեսնա ։Դ էս պենալի մասին խոսելը արդեն անիմաստ է,ի դեպ Իսկոյի պահն էլ մի քանի անգամ նայեցի ու ասեմ,որ մարմնով առաջ չէր ու մարդու մաքուր գոլը չհաշվեցին ։ճ
բայց էլ շարունակել չարժի,փաստը էնա,որ Ռեալը դուր եկավ հաջորդ փուլ ։ճ

----------


## Gayl

> Գայլ ախպեր էդ մրցավարներից մեկը Իտուռալդե Գոնսալեսնա ։Դ էս պենալի մասին խոսելը արդեն անիմաստ է,ի դեպ Իսկոյի պահն էլ մի քանի անգամ նայեցի ու ասեմ,որ մարմնով առաջ չէր ու մարդու մաքուր գոլը չհաշվեցին ։ճ
> բայց էլ շարունակել չարժի,փաստը էնա,որ Ռեալը դուր եկավ հաջորդ փուլ ։ճ


Մրցավարների կողմից սխալներ կան, եղել են ու կլինեն, իսկ ֆուտբոլը նաև դրանով է հետաքրքիր: Ոչ մեկ չի ասում ինչ որ բան ա փոխվելու:ճճ
Եղբայր քո տեսած 100% անոցը էսօր քննարկման առարկայա ու ոչ թե ակումբային մակարդակով այլ ֆիֆա_ի ու շատ հայտնի մասնագետների կողմից, իսկ դա նշանակում է, որ էդքան էլ 100%_ոց չի:
Դե վստահ եմ, որ տեսել ես, բայց ամեն դեպքում իմ տեսածին կհավատամ, իմ տեսածին ավելի շատ եմ հավատում :Wink:

----------


## Gayl

Ու ինչա ասել Գոնսալեսը?))

----------


## Յոհաննես

Պատմություն կերտելուց...
Հալա Մադրիդ

----------


## Vaho

Ողջույն Ակումբցիներ ջան, ոնց՞ էք, հներից մարդ կա՞

----------

